# What's on the dinner table tonight?



## ScreamingChicken

Boneless country pork ribs cooked on the grill (charcoal), basted in Mexican hot sauce with black beans(I'm adding a little chopped onion and cumin) and a salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

vietnamese spring rolls (they're like crack to me when i have them around..) and inari sushi.. mmmm


----------



## Kimberleigh

Grilled Italian Sausage on rolls with green peppers and onions, topped with a bit of melted provolone, and Caesar salad on the side.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Chicken breasts sprinkled with maple pepper and brussels sprouts.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I don't usually have dinner until about 2 AM, but tonight it'll be green enchiladas.


----------



## Jes

I went to DiBruno bros. and got some pre-packaged/pre-made type stuff. 1 slice of pizza (eaten cold). Rosemary Carr's crackers and Gouda cheese (i let the havarti dill sit out too long and it wasn't 'crisp' enough for cutting). Maybe a slice of italian bread with some mozzarella balls and grape tomates as filling in a bit. It's called 'grazing' and I love it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonite I had beer-cheese soup, delicious fresh bread with garlic baked into it thickly spread with sweet butter and a sliced pink lady apple.

Nice meal


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> i let the havarti dill sit out too long and it wasn't 'crisp' enough for cutting....



It might have been more difficult to cut but ooooh so much more flavor when it is room temp!!


:eat2:


----------



## missaf

... All I had today was a turkey leg and an ear of corn until dinner, when I had an In-n-Out double double with fries and a Dr. Pepper. I want a 2nd dinner like a hobbit, but I'm so freakin' tired from the Ren Faire I can't move :shocked: :bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Tonite I had beer-cheese soup, delicious fresh bread with garlic baked into it thickly spread with sweet butter and a sliced pink lady apple.
> 
> Nice meal


 
I'll trade you my soggy chicken strips and flat grape soda...please.... 

Can I come live with you?


----------



## Egbert Souse

A 12" Subway Meatball Sub stupidly ordered with extra sauce, eaten in the car on the way home from work.

Not a great sandwich to eat while driving and _certainly_ not with extra sauce.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> I'll trade you my soggy chicken strips and flat grape soda...please....
> 
> Can I come live with you?



No trades, but I'll share. I've got plenty. And everything is better when shared.

So when are you moving in?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Egbert Souse said:


> A 12" Subway Meatball Sub stupidly ordered with extra sauce, eaten in the car on the way home from work.
> 
> Not a great sandwich to eat while driving and _certainly_ not with extra sauce.



So...we all wanna know. Did you drip?


----------



## Egbert Souse

SoVerySoft said:


> So...we all wanna know. Did you drip?



No, but the sandwich sure did.
When i got home i looked like i had taken a load of buckshot in the....
well, you know.


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> It might have been more difficult to cut but ooooh so much more flavor when it is room temp!!
> 
> 
> :eat2:


I use a dutch cheese cutter to cut my cheese (duh) and it's extra hard if the cheese is extra soft.

did you notice the funny thing i said about you?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Egbert Souse said:


> No, but the sandwich sure did...



Ah, then you aren't a foodie like me. I get excited by good food! Oh wait, you said it was Subway.

Never mind!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> I use a dutch cheese cutter to cut my cheese (duh) and it's extra hard if the cheese is extra soft.
> 
> did you notice the funny thing i said about you?



You mean about our pillow talk?? I noticed, but it seems no one else did! :shocked:


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> You mean about our pillow talk?? I noticed, but it seems no one else did! :shocked:


So YOU think. It's gotten out! It's kinda funny. Cf. other boards, other PMs...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> So YOU think. It's gotten out! It's kinda funny. Cf. other boards, other PMs...



I figured everyone was under the bed listening. I know your 2 AM was antsy for me to leave. I don't know how you keep up the pace!


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> I figured everyone was under the bed listening. I know your 2 AM was antsy for me to leave. I don't know how you keep up the pace!


You didn't notice the sign outside my bedroom that says; For 20 minutes with Jes, please swipe card here


----------



## Tina

I made the tortellini bake recipe I posted in Misty's thread in this forum, except I added some chicken to it. Used regular and spinach cheese tortellini. Made a salad to go with it and had some watermelon for dessert. Yum! :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

Oven roasted beef w/au jus, cross-cut brussells sprouts w/ pinenuts, pimentos and gorgonzola cheese and parsnip fritters.
For dessert, razzleberry pie w/whipped cream!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled steak, steamed broccoli and cauliflower (w/dill), baked potato, white corn, and fresh hard rolls.


----------



## Ryan

I ordered an extra large pizza with pepperoni, sausage and extra cheese. I ate over half of it in one sitting.


----------



## Mishty

I'm gonna have the double dozen boneless wings from Zaxby's, half coated in honey bbq sauce and Tery sauce, with a Basket'O toast and extra extra Zaxby's ranch sauce.
a Wendy's Biggie rootbeer and fries.
And when I get home...I'm gonna have half a pack of golden oreos and milk.

i love sunday :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Pizza from a local non-chain.. a medium canadian bacon, green pepper with extra cheese on a thin crust, and a medium pepperoni, black olive, onion on regular crust, with hot wings and gahlic bread.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Grilled steak, salad, and some fruit and yogurt for dessert. Or at least that's the plan, once I get my bodacious bootay off this chair and start cookin'. I keep telling myself the meat needs time to marinate. Yeah. Right. Except that it's just sitting in its plastic wrap, and not marinating at all. "Liah" (in my best Jon Lovitz voice).

Right now I'm slurping down a Mocha Light Frappuccino (with an add shot). Yummy!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

When I get home for dinner: Spicy grilled catfish and a biscuit with a side of broccoli.


----------



## Tracyarts

Thanks to our favorite Chinese cafe' down the street.. I had roasted BBQ pork slices (they are the most perfectly roasted tenderloin medallions, with a light glaze of soy sauce, garlic, ginger, sesame oil, and green onion. Just the meat, it's sold as an appetizer. And an order of chef special wonton soup. Which has pork and veggie filled wontons, all manner of veggies, roast BBQ pork strips, and shrimp. 

Oh. 
My.
Goodness.

I love their food, and that is my all time favorite meal from that cafe'. 
Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Speakin' of appetizer.. I like to go to Wingers(tm) and order their 16pc Appetizer and a Coke.


----------



## Jes

Fuzzy said:


> Speakin' of appetizer.. I like to go to Wingers(tm) and order their 16pc Appetizer and a Coke.


Fuzzy, how on earth do you retain your girlish figure??


----------



## Fuzzy

Jes said:


> Fuzzy, how on earth do you retain your girlish figure??



Um.. I guess that depends on the type of figure you mean..


----------



## moonvine

Tonight a hamburger and tater tots (homemade)...well, the hamburger is, not the tater tots so much...they are just heated up from frozen..


----------



## FatAndProud

Here's what's for me  You all should take pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

View attachment 5676


----------



## mossystate

Eh...not in the mood to cook(rarely am)..so...a BLT..or just bacon..lol


----------



## MWBBWFanMan

I was reading this thread yesterday and totally got a hankering to make some tacos for dinner tonight. I havent cooked a meal at home in weeks and it was a blast! I browned up some angus beef and added the taco flavoring stuff and really went all out...I love to cook:smitten:   I got a sack of shredded cheese and some taco sauce, shells, sour cream and some baked beans and just had a feast:eat1: :eat2: The dishes are all cleaned up and now I have an easy to reheat lunch for tomorrow....


----------



## Fuzzy

Today is Tamale Tuesday! 

Two big freshly made shredded beef tamales with sweet mexican rice and spicy black beans.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Today is Tamale Tuesday!
> 
> Two big freshly made shredded beef tamales with sweet mexican rice and spicy black beans.



Hellooooooo "Montezuma's Revenge"!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

YoCrunch Yogurt with Oreo stuff. And a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Tracyarts

Last night we went to a Cuban restaurant in our neighborhood. I had shredded beef (that was stewed in a really flavorful sauce), with black beans and rice, and some yucca root (kind of like a potato, but not). Very good... I have enough leftover shredded beef to make a sandwich for lunch today with DH's yucca on the side (he did not like the texture). 

Tracy


----------



## Jes

I had a few bites of calico butt. And a Coke chaser.


----------



## Fuzzy

Those Egg Rolls I mentioned, Ham Fried Noodles, Steamed Rice, Stir-Fry Veggies, Pot Stickers and Sweetened Cream Cheese Wontons.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Peach yougurt, popsicles and percosets!!!

I just had all those damned teeth pulled!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A hamburger, chocolate milk, and Mountain Dew. I know. Horrible.


----------



## Fuzzy

Late getting home, and I grabbed.. a couple 99c chili cheeseburgers from the Schnitzel. And a couple chili dogs. And some chili cheese fires.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Late getting home, and I grabbed.. a couple 99c chili cheeseburgers from the Schnitzel. And a couple chili dogs. And some chili cheese fires.


And some Tums, I hope.


----------



## Fuzzy

(Mmmm... Not yet... But i'll probably pop a couple just in case.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I had a hotdog, chips, and a Mountain Dew. Slacking on the healthy foods, I know.


----------



## jamie

We went out to a local italian place, I had Aioli di Aglio... I think that is spelled right... and then a McD's ice cream cone after the movie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

burrito from Chipotle- grilled chicken. black beans, lettuce, cheese,hot salsa


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner on the road(tm)..
Stopped at Cracker Barrel, and had their Chicken-n-Rice dinner with turnip greens, mashed potatoes, greenbeans, biscuits & jam, and the bottom-less Diet Coke.

Valomilks from the country store for dessert. :9


----------



## Jes

Went to one of the big local Vietnamese places in S. Philly (NOT china town which is the other direction). Had charbroiled rotisserie chicken. The marrow was black as coal.


----------



## Fuzzy

Just quick stuff for lunch.. alphabet soup, quesadillas, popcorn...


----------



## mejix

why must i make this mean rice with sausages? why? i ate four servings and now im stuffed, like the boa that tried to eat the alligator. 

this superpower is also my burden. that and my sexy butt.


----------



## SoVerySoft

My niece made a veggie lasagna and a cheesecake. Not sure what else is on the menu.

I've been eating my face off for 4 days. Details later


----------



## Kimberleigh

A pizza with the works and Cuba Libres!


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Cavatelli (see posted recipe)


----------



## Jes

mejix said:


> why must i make this mean rice with sausages? why? i ate four servings and now im stuffed, like the boa that tried to eat the alligator.
> 
> this superpower is also my burden. that and my sexy butt.



i've been trying to put that sexy butt on the dinner table for many nights, but it remains elusive.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I had a cold piece of chicken covered in Tiger Sauce.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm going to make a chicken cabbage salad for dinner.

Basically it's boneless, skinless chicken breasts browned in a little peanut oil and cooked in ginger, soy sauce, a little sesame oil and garlic. Then you shred them and toss them with shredded cabbage and some finely chopped green onions. The dressing is a little sesame oil, soy sauce and rice vinegar. Usually the salad has fried up rice noodles but Burtimus is limiting carbs these days so I'm making it without the crunchy bits. I toss some sesame seeds over the top and voila.

It's very light and fairly healthy.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Steak strips and green peppers with roasted garlic hummus and pita.


----------



## Jes

Two hard salami sammies on Arnold's whole-wheat bread.

NO JUDGING!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lasagne and garlic bread. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Multigrain angel hair pasta tossed with griiled chicken (seasoned with Mrs, Dash Tomato, Basil, & Garlic blend) olive oile, and grated parmesean


----------



## jamie

Tuna casserole.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

jamie said:


> Tuna casserole.



This is only way I've ever had tuna, and I haven't had it since I was seven. I LOVE it though, with cream of mushroom soup, egg noodles, white tuna, and a potato chip topping.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tempura/Beer battered halibut, hush puppies, Texas-Style coleslaw (not creamy)and cottage fries.


----------



## Fuzzy

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is only way I've ever had tuna, and I haven't had it since I was seven. I LOVE it though, with cream of mushroom soup, egg noodles, white tuna, and a potato chip topping.



I like to make a cheese sauce using extra sharp Tillamook cheddar instead of mushroom soup, but everything else the same.


----------



## FatAndProud

*Le sigh* nothing...again :| Grrr I need groceries!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I just had three leftover salmon patties, chocolate soy milk, and cold potatoes. I'm full, but a little disappointed.


----------



## Friday

> Tillamook cheddar



Mmmmm...Tillamook. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> I like to make a cheese sauce using extra sharp Tillamook cheddar instead of mushroom soup, but everything else the same.


 
No peas? ..........


----------



## MLadyJ

mmmmmm..tonight I think it will be grilled tri-tip, baked potatoes, oven roasted asparagus and for dessert some Blue Bell Peaches and Vanilla ice cream (that's creamy vanilla ice cream with peach chunks inside..yummm)


----------



## jamie

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is only way I've ever had tuna, and I haven't had it since I was seven. I LOVE it though, with cream of mushroom soup, egg noodles, white tuna, and a potato chip topping.



Ours is just like that but with shredded cheese, a 1/2 cup of milk, peas (ya know with the mushroom bits in the soup this makes it healthy) and Ritz crackers as the topping this time (usually it is saltines because that is the boy's childhood favorite but it is wayyy not as good). 


Salmon patties sound good I haven't had them since I was a little girl.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

pork fried rice


----------



## ValentineBBW

White Enchiladas and jello knox blocks for dessert. Simple, yet very good.


----------



## jcas50

Wisconsin Bratwursts on Swedish rye bread with hot fresh sauerkraut, fresh watermelon, some Extra sharp New York State Cheddar, Orange Dry soda and Gin, some raw cut up veggies, and a little leftover spaghetti with mixed seafood sauce.


----------



## jcas50

Friday said:


> Mmmmm...Tillamook. :eat2:


Gotta agree on the Tillamook. It is almost better as a medium cheddar than as a sharp, the medium is so good - and with all other cheeses I'm looking for the Extra Reserve Special Sharp, but Tillamook is so pure and delicious, you do not need the extra aging. I remember my last trip to Portland OR (or as we say in the airline industry PDX) and eating a fresh Blackberry milkshake in season and Tillamook Cheeseburgers. That was heavenly. I gotta go back to Portkland for the Rose festival this year.


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> No peas? ..........



Maybe Petite peas.


----------



## jamie

It was the thrill of the grill tonight... 
A huge steak, grilled asparagus, grilled corn and a sugar free ice cream sandwich.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I had a cheeseburger (microwavable, sad thing) and latte from work. No great shakes. I haven't had a hot meal in almost two weeks. Pity me!


----------



## Friday

Dang Jamie, I'm coming to your house for dinner.


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight it will be made from scratch french onion soup with lots of Gruyere cheese on top and maybe some more of that peaaches and cream ice cream.


----------



## jamie

Well come on then Girl Friday...and we can stop by MLadyJ for some of hers..it sounds reallly good.:eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ

Jamie...Lex. is a ways from Oak Grove, Ky ..but you come right on..there's always plenty enough to go around...and I think you'd really like the garlic croutons I use in my soup..:eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

I've been cooking a lot of veggies lately... last night I made a yummie stir-fry, with chicken, snow peas, ginger, coriander, and in place of cabbage or bok choy: collard greens.  It was good! The night before I made a big pot of Chicken Tom Yum soup.... well, sort of... I used a lot of the same ingredients, but I added some kale. It was quite good. 

My allergies have been killing me lately, so I am trying to bolster my immune system with a lot of hearty, healthy meals. What to have tonight? Leftovers, I guess. LOL I have a ton of leftovers.... I can't wait until I am married and I actually have someone else to cook for!


----------



## Brandi

Cod cakes and roasted red pepper dip.


----------



## jamie

no time to cook...left over tuna casserole and a sugar-free ice cream sandwich... oh and 3 Alleve.


----------



## Fuzzy

Eating Out(tm).. Traditional Mexican restaurant, a build your own combo plate.. I selected (1) shredded beef enchilada, (2) two cheese enchiladas, (3) chili relleno, (4) two tamales, (5) mahi mahi taco, with refrieds and sweet mexican rice.

*urp* *hic*


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Takeout BBQ; brisket, ribs, chicken and sausage


----------



## JoyJoy

This wasn't dinner, but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for it.

Breakfast was catered for the fellows this morning, and we usually get any leftovers from such things. Today, there were some huge strawberries and a few pastries left. For my lunch, I got a plate full of strawberries and an apricot danish..but the highlight of it all was a poppyseed/garlic bagel with asiago cheese melted in the middle. I ate it cold, with a schmeer of cream cheese....it was heavenly!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight it's pizza. And here's the awesome thing: It'll be my first from the oven, HOT meal in 11 days. Woo!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

There's a theme going on here...homemade thin crust pizzas. No sauce , just olive oil, garli, and mozzarella. One pie is wall-to-wall-pepperoni and the other black olive and mushroom.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

SC DON'T LOOK!!




Chicken tonite.:shocked:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> SC DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tonite.:shocked:


:shocked: Wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## JoyJoy

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> SC DON'T LOOK!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken tonite.:shocked:


 
So *that's* why he's screaming! Bad Sandie...bad, bad Sandie


----------



## ScreamingChicken

You do realize you have to choke the chicken before you eat him?


----------



## JoyJoy

ScreamingChicken said:


> You do realize you have to choke the chicken before you eat him?


 
I don't understand. Pictures please??


----------



## Brandi

Roasted chicken, very creamy mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob, homemade stuffing and gravy. For dessert apple crisp with vanilla ice cream.:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Brandi said:


> Roasted chicken, very creamy mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob, homemade stuffing and gravy. For dessert apple crisp with vanilla ice cream.:eat2:


No can do. I'm already the guest of honor at Sandie and Wayne's tonight.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

ScreamingChicken said:


> No can do. I'm already the guest of honor at Sandie and Wayne's tonight.



Yup and I can choke one hell of a chicken!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Yup and I can choke one hell of a chicken!!!!!!!


That's it! My next VP is gonna be a vegan!


----------



## JoyJoy

I'm still waiting for pictures! *drumming fingers on desk*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

JoyJoy said:


> I'm still waiting for pictures! *drumming fingers on desk*



Considering the pics you posted of your glorious butt in the clubhouse - I think Joy is entitled to any pic she wants.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

ScreamingChicken said:


> That's it! My next VP is gonna be a vegan!



CHICKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili and Cornbread. (Until I had this craving for several Big Macs, I'm not sure if I'm still making chili or not.)


----------



## EvilPrincess

Bertoli - dinner in a bag- salad - cantaloupe, when I get the energy to whack it into little bite sized pieces, making an incredible sticky mess in the kitchen......Then a triple decaf latte' with a little caramel maybe, or possibly a mocha.


----------



## JoyJoy

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Considering the pics you posted of your glorious butt in the clubhouse - I think Joy is entitled to any pic she wants.


 
She of the glorious butt is currently accepting pics at this email address: [email protected]

Sandie, feel free to pm me with more comments on my butt, or anything else that comes to mind.


----------



## Brandi

Cajun meatballs, with baked potato (butter, sour cream and chives), squash and for dessert a piece of chocolate torte cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft

White pizza smothered in garlic.

Shall I breathe on you?


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> White pizza smothered in garlic.
> 
> Shall I breathe on you?


 
Only You SVS only you, anyone else, gets the certs treatment first!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Sausage and Cheese stuffed manacotti- with roasted red pepper tomato sauce, Caesar Salad, warm toasty garlic bread... 

and Cream Puffs with a Latte later on.....


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Sausage and Cheese stuffed manacotti- with roasted red pepper tomato sauce, Caesar Salad, warm toasty garlic bread...
> 
> and Cream Puffs with a Latte later on.....



OK, I'll breathe on you if you'll share your cream puffs


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I'll breathe on you if you'll share your cream puffs


 
Ohhhhh, there are five Cream Puffs, two lemon bars, and two stuffed brownies..... I will share! How do you take your coffee? drip or French press? 


They are from the best little southern bakery, I have come across in many many years. Their Birthday Cake is unbelievable, real butter cream frosting, and the most delicate and moist cake. 

When I stopped by this evening they were getting ready for the Saturday Morning and afternoon rush, the big panic was did they have enough Tomato Aspic for the lunch crowd. LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Ohhhhh, there are five Cream Puffs, two lemon bars, and two stuffed brownies..... I will share! How do you take your coffee? drip or French press?
> 
> 
> They are from the best little southern bakery, I have come across in many many years. Their Birthday Cake is unbelievable, real butter cream frosting, and the most delicate and moist cake.
> 
> When I stopped by this evening they were getting ready for the Saturday Morning and afternoon rush, the big panic was did they have enough Tomato Aspic for the lunch crowd. LOL




ooooooooooooooh buttercream!! The good stuff is hard to find. 

I'll take a cream puff, please. What's a stuffed brownie? And about the coffee...this time of night I take...decaf  I can't fall asleep if I drink "hi-test" much past noon. sigh.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooooooooooooh buttercream!! The good stuff is hard to find.
> 
> I'll take a cream puff, please. What's a stuffed brownie? And about the coffee...this time of night I take...decaf  I can't fall asleep if I drink "hi-test" much past noon. sigh.


 

Stuffed Brownie- old fashioned cake brownie stuffed with buttercream frosting -

Decaf it is, same with me about the leaded stuff in the evening, but it gets the same treatment, fresh ground beans, spring water, and fresh half and half! ahhhhhh now I am off to the kitchen.....


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Stuffed Brownie- old fashioned cake brownie stuffed with buttercream frosting -
> 
> Decaf it is, same with me about the leaded stuff in the evening, but it gets the same treatment, fresh ground beans, spring water, and fresh half and half! ahhhhhh now I am off to the kitchen.....



Damn girl. We'd be lethal roommates. We'd each weigh 800 lbs!


----------



## Fuzzy

I had a late lunch of chinese mu shu pork lettuce wraps, mongolian bbq, and the best hot-n-sour I've had in the long time. 

Dinner will probably be leftovers.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Total crap day for eating. My SIL sent me brownies. Ate most of one when I woke up. Got too angry to eat a regular meal. By the time I calmed down at 6, the only thing available was little chocolate doughnuts. Ugh.


----------



## mossystate

Will probably make an easy chicken pasta thing I do...

boneless, skinless boobies..cut up..pear tomatoes..minced onion..basil..oregano..red pepper flakes..garlic..black olives..parmesan cheese..grated..pasta...good stuff


----------



## jamie

Corky's Barbeque - Pig and a paddle. 2 small ribs and a miniature version of their pulled pork sandwich with mashed potatoes with Iced tea and splenda. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

jamie said:


> Corky's Barbeque - Pig and a paddle. 2 small ribs and a miniature version of their pulled pork sandwich with mashed potatoes with Iced tea and splenda. :eat2:



 My kingdom for some of Corky's BBQ... yeah, I know I can order some online and have it fedexed by monday... but it won't be the same.


----------



## jamie

Fuzzy said:


> My kingdom for some of Corky's BBQ... yeah, I know I can order some online and have it fedexed by monday... but it won't be the same.



Aww, I wish there was one near you. The franchise is spreading out from Memphis, but I think it is only going north and east. 

I agree with you...it is not the same as being there with the smell and the warm, just cooked loot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

My mother loves pork in all its glory! 

As for my dinner, seeing as though I work, it'll be both sucky and disappointing. Hello, microwavable treat.


----------



## FatAndProud

Gyros <3 and fries. and the YUMMY tz...something sauce!!


----------



## LJ Rock

FatAndProud said:


> Gyros <3 and fries. and the YUMMY tz...something sauce!!



Mmmmm... I love Gyros.... and _*taziki*_ sauce  

Greek food rocks!!!


----------



## FatAndProud

LJ Rock said:


> Mmmmm... I love Gyros.... and _*taziki*_ sauce
> 
> Greek food rocks!!!



.....marry me :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Made an early dinner today (ok, call it lunch, but it sure looked like dinner!)

Pan seared turkey breast - I pounded it thin, coated with searing flour seasoned with italian herbs, lots of black pepper and garlic. Served it over fresh spinach studded with diced red pepper. My roomie made oven roasted sweet potato fries.

Very yummy.

View attachment 5-14-06 2xsm2.jpg​
OMG...it looked way better in person. eek!


----------



## Brandi

BBQ'd ribs with lots of bbq sauce, with rice and peas and a cob of corn. Dessert Chocolate Torte piece of cake:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock

FatAndProud said:


> .....marry me :wubu:



HEHE... only if you can make Baklava!


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG...it looked way better in person. eek!




It looks deliscious right there, Randi! Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

I really need to remember to photograph my food.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I really need to remember to photograph my food.



Yes, yes you do.

However, you are killing us already. I can't imagine what _seeing_ your dishes would do to us!

But I am willing to risk it. Snap away!


----------



## FatAndProud

I was REALLY hungry today...So I was like dude...Mcdonald's!! 

View attachment 5996


I have a figure to uphold haha.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken samosa in a quesdilla form with cheese. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> Home grilled hamburgers- made from fresh ground beef, little soy little garlic to season, jalapeños, mustard, onions, lettuce, pickles, and of course melted American cheese.
> 
> Not very exciting, but it has been talking to me all day-



Went to Fuddruckers for their 1 Pound Original.. with all the fixins mentioned above! :eat2: That is a BIG burger.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> Went to Fuddruckers for their 1 Pound Original.. with all the fixins mentioned above! :eat2: That is a BIG burger.


 
Delightful wasn't it! 

Tomorrow for lunch, instant replay, already deconstructed, ready to assemble . Now can I wait until lunch or will it be a mid morning snack?


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> Delightful wasn't it!
> 
> Tomorrow for lunch, instant replay, already deconstructed, ready to assemble . Now can I wait until lunch or will it be a mid morning snack?



Mid Morning Snack!


----------



## MLadyJ

My sister is coming in tonight and we'll be having shrimp and crab in a garlicky cream sauce with fresh herbs and penne pasta, roasted asparagus, garlic bread and for dessert..Blue Bell ice cream...peaches in homade vanilla...:eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy

Last night I cooked organically grown corn-on-the-cob, sliced up fresh tomatoes and buttered several slices of homemade bread.I washed it all down with a couple of glasses of homemade sweet tea. Truly a heavenly taste of summer!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I had the worst deli sandwich ever. It was a "Dixie sandwich," which is like a hamburger fused with pork, chicken, and feces.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> Mid Morning Snack!


 
Too busy, was lunch - very tasty - I was the envy of the office.


----------



## jamie

Last night I made the baked thing a la Fuzzy's post except I used mozarella and pepperoni stuffed tortelinni as the pasta. It was a big hit. Big. We had it wsit sauteed zucchini and garlic bread. Dessert was Chocolate covered strawberry Dibs.

Tonight, Pinto beans and cornbread, and maybe cheapo mac and cheese because I am craving it. Dessert: No sugar butter pecan ice cream.


----------



## missaf

Slow Simmered in a cast iron dutch oven Adobe flavored Chili with kidney beans, home ground pork and beef, celery and onions. Oh! And a boatload of garlic and beer 

And garlic/jalepeno corn bread!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight i'm going to have the best mild bean and cheese burritos EVER. My husband had to drive to San Jose for work today (about 200 miles from here) and he stopped off at my favorite burrito joint and grabbed me a bagful to eat for dinner. Even 4 hours old and cold they're delicious  Whenever i'm visiting the bay area i stop and get at least one bagful of these burritos.. mmmmm (the name of the place is Taco Bravo in Fremont and Campbell for you bay area locals)


----------



## Fuzzy

I haven't decided yet... I might go with my bbq craving I just posted...


----------



## EvilPrincess

Pizza, from the only place to get Pizza in this part of the world. The everything Pizza, thin crust, garlicky sauce, fresh toppings.


----------



## Fuzzy

Take Home BBQ Brisket and Ribs. We had a coupon for the Family Feast. A meal that would last for a couple days at least.. in another family.  
Oh.. so good.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fried Chicken, potato salad made with sweet potatoes and red and green pepper, and cucumber salad with sour cream, onion and fresh dill. 

It was like a picnic!


----------



## Brandi

Fried chicken livers in a mushroom gravy over VERY creamy mashed potatoes and broccoli, red pepper and corn melody!


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner was By Myself(tm), and I was too hot to fix dinner. (I'm also too sexy for my shirt.. too sexy for my shirt... too sexy for my... oh nevermind)

So dinner was Subway: A 12" steak and cheese with lettuce, tomato, pickle and chipolte sauce, and a 12" Spicy BMT with lettuce, pickle, green pepper, yellow pepper, jalapeno, and red wine vinegar. And a Coke.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Fried Chicken, potato salad made with sweet potatoes and red and green pepper, and cucumber salad with sour cream, onion and fresh dill.
> 
> It was like a picnic!


 
I have read your post about 400 times, and the conclusion is.... I must have the sweet potato salad recipe! Sounds just yummy!


----------



## EvilPrincess

penne pasta, shrimp, spicy sauce with red and yellow peppers, big salad w/ green goddess dressing (the label says- natural flavorings did not know goddess was a flavor)

This was followed by 1/2 of one of those little watermelons! 

Then a decaf french press over crushed ice with half and half

sigh... I'm full but I want a pb&j


----------



## jamie

Last night it was Lee's Famous Recipe Chicken w/ mashed taters, mac and cheese, biscuits and honey, and lemonade.


----------



## MissToodles

Annie's tuna noodle casserole

A healthier version of Tuna Helper. I'll chuck in some peas, corn and chopped up broccoli to stretch and bulk it out. I also add a bit of scallions and garlic powder. A sprinkle of sharp cheddar on top makes it better too! 

Their whole wheat mac and cheese boxed mix isn't too bad either.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> Annie's tuna noodle casserole
> 
> A healthier version of Tuna Helper. I'll chuck in some peas, corn and chopped up broccoli to stretch and bulk it out. I also add a bit of scallions and garlic powder. A sprinkle of sharp cheddar on top makes it better too!
> 
> Their whole wheat mac and cheese boxed mix isn't too bad either.



I love Annie's stuff. I buy the single serve instant microwave mac n cheese all the time. Will have to try the tuna "helper". Annie's makes me feel less sheepish about my blue-box-mac-n-cheese obsession.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> I have read your post about 400 times, and the conclusion is.... I must have the sweet potato salad recipe! Sounds just yummy!




oops. Did I forget to mention it was supermarket deli potato salad. (why don't we have a BLUSH smiley??)


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> oops. Did I forget to mention it was supermarket deli potato salad. (why don't we have a BLUSH smiley??)


That pot. salad that TASTES just like small, red (new?) unpeeled potatoes, cut up, some dijon mustard and dry (??) dill...is that all that is? B/c that stuff rocks. But are there more ingredients? And what's the best way to get new potaters? or are they just small reds?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> That pot. salad that TASTES just like small, red (new?) unpeeled potatoes, cut up, some dijon mustard and dry (??) dill...is that all that is? B/c that stuff rocks. But are there more ingredients? And what's the best way to get new potaters? or are they just small reds?



No..this was made with sweet potatoes and red and green peppers. Seemed to be a mayo-based sauce. Not sure what else.


----------



## jcas50

Tonight it was a mixed bag of leftovers - but a good one:
Sliced Steak with freshly made sauteed mushroom/onion sauce with pick-a-peppa added. Crab cakes, bratwurst, spinach, mixed vegatables, and screwdrivers. We may go out later to the local ice cream shop for sundaes.


----------



## jamie

Chicken tikka masala, paneer makhani, basmati rice, naan, partha, and khulfi.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday is pizza night. We had white pizza with garlic on all and 1/2 broccoli and 1/2 fresh sliced tomato.

I AM STUFFED!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Friday is pizza night. We had white pizza with garlic on all and 1/2 broccoli and 1/2 fresh sliced tomato.
> 
> I AM STUFFED!



Mmmmm.... Pizza......


----------



## EvilPrincess

Quiznos subs, Quiznos subs, they are toasty, and we eat them......

12 inch Chicken Carbonara - with banana peppers - 

and Crystal Light -Ruby Red Grapefruit -


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Quiznos subs, Quiznos subs, they are toasty, and we eat them......
> 
> 12 inch Chicken Carbonara - with banana peppers -
> 
> and Crystal Light -Ruby Red Grapefruit -



mmm...I actually really like their new prime rib sub. and I love love love their chicken corn chowder. the best. soup. ever.

and I love grapefruit drinks!

Are we related, EP?


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Jambalaya! (No Shrimp tho) Onions, Celery, Green Pepper, Ham, Smoked Sausage, Chicken, Rice, Tomatoes, Tomato paste, and seasonings.

With a loaf of gahlic cheese bread.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> mmm...I actually really like their new prime rib sub. and I love love love their chicken corn chowder. the best. soup. ever.
> 
> and I love grapefruit drinks!
> 
> Are we related, EP?


 
Yes we must be related. I know that my brother and I cannot be genetically related. Maybe you two were switched at birth. That is the story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> Homemade Jambalaya! (No Shrimp tho) Onions, Celery, Green Pepper, Ham, Smoked Sausage, Chicken, Rice, Tomatoes, Tomato paste, and seasonings.
> 
> With a loaf of gahlic cheese bread.


 
Hmmm no bay leaf? Just wondering, oh Guru of the Kitchen.


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> Hmmm no bay leaf? Just wondering, oh Guru of the Kitchen.



Actually In my recipe, I cook the chicken first using parsley, basil, minced gahlic, onion, salt, peppercorns, and a bay leaf or two; in 6 to 8 cups water.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> Actually In my recipe, I cook the chicken first using parsley, basil, minced gahlic, onion, salt, peppercorns, and a bay leaf or two; in 6 to 8 cups water.


 
you never disappoint


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> you never disappoint



I didn't have any shrimp.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> I didn't have any shrimp.


 
That's Okay- someone somewhere is allergic, we can pretend! And those silly precooked bags of shrimp at Sams are the perfect freezer stock item. Even the little salad ones can do in a pinch. Spent some time in S. Carolina, and creek shrimp salad was always a staple at every get together....

Mmmmmm - Lunch tomorrow 

Creek Shrimp Salad- mayo, dill, celery, served on sweet soft potato rolls, with butter lettuce , Iced tea, with lemon,


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> No..this was made with sweet potatoes and red and green peppers. Seemed to be a mayo-based sauce. Not sure what else.


Ok, but what about my pot. salad? THere's a place that makes a good one here and they cater so I've had it at work functions a few times. It's almost too spicy. I think it's just 3 ingredients but it can't really be just 3 ingredients, can it? I should call them. But I feel weird calling them. Like a .... well, like a food stalker.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> Ok, but what about my pot. salad? THere's a place that makes a good one here and they cater so I've had it at work functions a few times. It's almost too spicy. I think it's just 3 ingredients but it can't really be just 3 ingredients, can it? I should call them. But I feel weird calling them. Like a .... well, like a food stalker.



No, haven't tried it but sounds great!

I actually have a recipe for potato salad that (to me) is the best ever. Most of my life I have been disappointed with potato salads - they seem to have so much potential as a "food group"...but then I taste them...and _boring_. Until I was at a BBQ and tasted "NOENRG's Bacon Potato Salad". (NOENRG was an op in mIRC years ago.)

Maybe we need a potato salad thread!

And I can post her recipe.


----------



## MissToodles

A vegetable stand near me has turned into a great deli full of Greek, Bulgarian, Russian and some Israeli foods. Purchased home made roast beef which is really rare, cole slaw that has cilantro and parsley in it, "french style" eggplant, and kalamata olives. My roast beef sandwich will be placed between two slices of freshly baked pumpernickel bread. 

They also have a large cheese selection. It used to be such a dinky little place but now the selection is overwhelming! They also have imported German chocolates-Apparently Lindt makes a dark chocolate bar flavored with chili peppers.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I ate lunch today at 4:30, after returning from grocery shopping, so I am counting it as dinner. I was going to take pics...probably should have. It all looked and tasted SOOO good!

(ETA - OK, I've added some pics. Looked way better in person. I used to be good at food pics!)







I had 8 gigantic fresh shrimp, perfectly cooked, spritzed with lemon and dunked in cocktail sauce that was very heavy on the horseradish.

And cherry tomatoes on the vine that tasted like peak-season flavorful tomatoes (like Jes was describing recently).






And corn on the cob - fresh, fat kernels, very yummy. I used far too much butter (is there such a thing?) and ground sea salt and fresh cracked pepper.










And a wonderful custard/cheese danish. There was a very thick layer of creamy custard covering the danish, and topping the custard was some sweet cream cheese filling, that kept the custard safe below. Never had anything like it. Damn. Yum.



I am a happy girl right now.

And I am so ready for summer. Now that I've had a taste of it. (Watermelon to follow later this evening!)


----------



## Kimberleigh

Chinese takeout...sesame chicken!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## jamie

Ginger mandarin pork chops, sauteed squash, steamed broccoli, creamed spinach and Pillsbury biscuits.

Key lime pie for dessert (Edwards frozen).


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Ginger mandarin pork chops, sauteed squash, steamed broccoli, creamed spinach and Pillsbury biscuits.
> 
> Key lime pie for dessert (Edwards frozen).




wow....sounds GREAT! And 3 veggies. You are such a GOOD girl!


----------



## EvilPrincess

1/2 rack bbq ribs (pork, dry rubbed)
potato salad- southern style with mustard 
macaroni and cheese- southern style, the kind that is baked with a crusty cheese layer on top 
cheese biscuits - slightly sweet, light as air, with the most heavenly cheese flavor 
pickles
extra sauce
about a gallon of iced tea, served with lemon and crushed ice- it only took a little encouragement and the waiter brought us our own pitcher 

and then for a little after dinner 
Starbucks Frapp. Mocha Coconut- tastes just like a coconut choc candy


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> 1/2 rack bbq ribs (pork, dry rubbed)
> potato salad- southern style with mustard
> macaroni and cheese- southern style, the kind that is baked with a crusty cheese layer on top
> cheese biscuits - slightly sweet, light as air, with the most heavenly cheese flavor
> pickles
> extra sauce
> about a gallon of iced tea, served with lemon and crushed ice- it only took a little encouragement and the waiter brought us our own pitcher
> 
> and then for a little after dinner
> Starbucks Frapp. Mocha Coconut- tastes just like a coconut choc candy



oooh! A doggie bag perhaps for your long lost sister? (me!)


----------



## Fuzzy

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SoVerySoft again._

Holy Moly!! I need that custard/cheese danish.


----------



## Fuzzy

16pc Winger appetizer. With Ring of Fire Tomatillo, Habanero, and Gahlic pepper sauce :wubu:


----------



## jamie

EvilPrincess said:


> Starbucks Frapp. Mocha Coconut- tastes just like a coconut choc candy



Boo... we don't have these here yet. We do have the Mocha Banana but I would love to try the coconut.


----------



## EvilPrincess

jamie said:


> Boo... we don't have these here yet. We do have the Mocha Banana but I would love to try the coconut.


 
If you have the Banana you have the coconut! (that sounds vaguely dirty, but I like it) .. Just ask, they will make any Frapp you want! 

Mocha Coconut
Mocha Banana 
Mocha Coconut Banana
Mocha Raspberry 
and so on and so on........


the S.Buck has all sorts of fun add in syrups, Valencia Orange, Raspberry, Coconut, Hazelnut, Toffee Nut, Mocha, White Mocha, Vanilla, Caramel, Peppermint, Almond, Blackberry, some of them are just for summer promotions...... hmmm and that makes for some interesting combinations. 

And once again, I am showing I spend way to much time at starbucks


----------



## jamie

EvilPrincess said:


> If you have the Banana you have the coconut! (that sounds vaguely dirty, but I like it) .. Just ask, they will make any Frapp you want!
> 
> Mocha Coconut
> Mocha Banana
> Mocha Coconut Banana
> Mocha Raspberry
> and so on and so on........
> 
> 
> the S.Buck has all sorts of fun add in syrups, Valencia Orange, Raspberry, Coconut, Hazelnut, Toffee Nut, Mocha, White Mocha, Vanilla, Caramel, Peppermint, Almond, Blackberry, some of them are just for summer promotions...... hmmm and that makes for some interesting combinations.
> 
> And once again, I am showing I spend way to much time at starbucks



Get out... I didn't know you could do that. I am on this, I just got a $25 Satrbucks card from a friend. I guess I can afford 2 or 3 out of that.


----------



## SoVerySoft

This really neat diner opened recently near me. It is retro - but has a "Jetsons" futuristic feel to it too. The food is way more upscale than you would expect in a diner. 

My roomie, Nancy, and I went there today. I got an appetizer of Prince Edward Island mussels in a white wine herb garlic butter sauce. There were about 2 dozen smallish mussels, and the sauce was so good I finished it with a spoon, when I ran out of hot breadsticks that I'd been using to soak it up!

My entree was "Caribbean Dusted Sea Scallops with island cous cous and an orange Curacao sauce". My expectations were low - but I was VERY impressed. There were 10 very large seared sea scallops surrounding a large ring-molded disk of couscous which was studded with almonds and bits of peppers and other veggies. The scallops sat on a really lovely sauce which surrounded the coucous. I was afraid it would be too sweet but it was only slightly sweet. I love this dish.

I wish I'd brought my camera!

We stopped at their bakery counter and picked up some goodies. I got a individual-sized raspberry mousse cake, lemon meringue pie, and chocolate velvet cake. Plus a large chocolate fudge cookie loaded with white chocolate chips and macadamia nuts.


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> I wish I'd brought my camera



Me too!! That sounds delish!

We went out tonight too, Texas Roadhouse. Sirloin Tips with rice and a loaded sweet potato. Sweet tea with splenda. No dessert since the sweet potato had mini marshmallows and caramel sauce on it. I was bad.


----------



## Brandi

I'm making manicotti's...stuffed with ricotta and spinach, topped with a red, orange, yellow, green pepper, ground beef homemade tomato sauce, and at the last little bit before it's done, I'm gonna throw on some nice goat's cheese. Side with a garden salad with homemade balsamic vinegar dressing, garlic bread with cheese.
Dessert orange creamsicle mousse cake.

This is a meal I know my 2 year old will have seconds....mommy will have thirds LOL:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade creole seasoned fried chicken and biscuiys, creamsicle pie for dessert


----------



## jamie

Nitrate free hot dogs.. at least I think that is what he said they were (uncured?). Grilled..the outsides were too hard..iiick. Tomatoes and asparagus cooked up on the grill. Sugar free butter pecan ice cream.

Boring dinner tonight..we will have to jazz it up some tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade cheeseburger pizza with pepperoni.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Burgers au poivre (I love pepper!) and sauted mushrooms.


----------



## MissMirandaRae

So, I love to cook, and I love to cook italian.

Tonight I made home made pizza.

Recipe for you all:

Lavosh Bread (flat square bread, avaliable at Trader Joes)

Drizzel a small amount of extra virgin olive oil and spread around the bread

sprinkle with a light amount of sea salt (doesnt have the iodine tast like regular salt)

Spread a light amount of tomato bruschetta over the bread (home made or you can get a really good jar at TJ's)

Sprinkle with Motzarella mixed with sun dried tomatos and basil (from TJ's) or just use plain motzarella.

Layer on shreded parmissan cheese (not the sprinkled stuff)

Lightly sprinkle (flick) crumbled goat chese randomly over the bread.

Finely chop FRESH Basil up and generously sprinkle.

Add Choped olives, diced onions(pre cut ones are great for this) and for the finishing touch get some proscutto and finly chop it up and sprinkle it over the pizza..

bake for about 15 minutes at 400..

:eat1: :eat1:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

An individual pepperoni pizza, and the remainder of a can of Code Red.


----------



## Brandi

I just tried butter chicken for the first time, OMG I'm in love!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I just tried butter chicken for the first time, OMG I'm in love!



What's butter chicken? (or am I being really dense?)


----------



## Brandi

It's an indian dish..mmmmmmmm

Butter Chicken 

Ingredients

Chicken - 300 grams, cleaned and cut into small pieces
Cinnamon- 2" pcs
Salt - to taste
Cashew & almond paste - a handful ground smoothly
ginger & garlic paste - 2 tspns
onion - one chopped 
turmeric powder- 1/4 tsp
chilly powder - 2 tsp
coriander powder- 1 tspn
butter - 3 tspn
oil - 2 tspn
tomato puree - 2 tomatoes blended smoothly

Method:


Fry onions in oil till transparent. 
Add cinnamon and let it fry. 
Then add ginger & garlic paste along with a little water. 
Stir continuously. 
Add turmeric, chilly, coriander powder with salt and mix well. 
Pour in tomato puree, cashew & almond paste - mix well with water. 
When it starts to boil add the chicken 
Then add sufficient water for the chicken to boil. 
The gravy should get thick or according to your requirement. Before switching off add butter and serve hot with parathas


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> It's an indian dish..mmmmmmmm
> 
> Butter Chicken
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Chicken - 300 grams, cleaned and cut into small pieces
> Cinnamon- 2" pcs
> Salt - to taste
> Cashew & almond paste - a handful ground smoothly
> ginger & garlic paste - 2 tspns
> onion - one chopped
> turmeric powder- 1/4 tsp
> chilly powder - 2 tsp
> coriander powder- 1 tspn
> butter - 3 tspn
> oil - 2 tspn
> tomato puree - 2 tomatoes blended smoothly
> 
> Method:
> 
> 
> Fry onions in oil till transparent.
> Add cinnamon and let it fry.
> Then add ginger & garlic paste along with a little water.
> Stir continuously.
> Add turmeric, chilly, coriander powder with salt and mix well.
> Pour in tomato puree, cashew & almond paste - mix well with water.
> When it starts to boil add the chicken
> Then add sufficient water for the chicken to boil.
> The gravy should get thick or according to your requirement. Before switching off add butter and serve hot with parathas



Wowee! that sounds good!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonight I made turkey burgers coated in sage, parsley, basil, sage, garlic, white pepper, Lawry's seasoned pepper (love that), and a wee bit of salt. I seared them in a little olive oil. They browed so they look like beef, but didn't taste like beef at all.

They needed something, like cranberry sauce...so I served it with apple sauce (which was all I had). Also sauted some fresh spinach in the pan which I had deglazed with a little butter.

Also steamed up the rest of the corn.

Now I am seriously in need of dessert. But I don't have anything good. Wah!

Again, sorry for the icky pic. I need a food stylist (or I need to pay closer attention.) 

View attachment turkeyburgers.jpg​


----------



## jamie

I think I finally got my proportions right in my chicken pot pie.

It is semi-homemade at best...but J ate 3/4 of the pan tonight, so I am pretty confident about it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Soft Tacos (with sour cream, refried beans, cheese, fresh chopped tomato, shredded lettuce, and Pace Taco Sauce )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Sovey-Dovey, your meals NEVER look icky. I'd let you feed me dinner, for free!  I missed dinner last night because... I'm a dolt. I had a microwave burger at 5 am though. And for lunch yesterday I had chips and a frozen burrito and a squirt of whipped cream for me and my parents' dogs. (One of them is on a diet, and she's not too happy about it. I bring her tiny treats to make up for her deprivation, like a bite of cream-filled doughnut or a little bit of a turkey sandwich.) Now that's icky food. But today, I'm getting that pizza and beer.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm having fajitas with sauteed veggies and brown rice cooked in chicken stock instead of tortillas..damn diabetes....wait..I can't call it fajitas..I guess I should call it..umm..grillfy? LMFAO


----------



## jamie

gnocchi with vodka sauce and cheese, creamed spinach, garlic bread and a 1/2 a slice of coconut cake


----------



## Brandi

Pepper steak (prime rib), creamy mashed potatoes with gravy, sauteed carrots and corn on the cob.
Reese's peanut butter cup ice cream for dessert...it has tiny peanut butter cups in it..mmmmm


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> Soft Tacos (with sour cream, refried beans, cheese, fresh chopped tomato, shredded lettuce, and Pace Taco Sauce )


Also a soft taco kind of day!:eat2: 

I will include cheddar,sour cream,shredded red cabbage,avocado,green olives,green onion,tomatoes(lots of those)..and eat some of those marinated carrot, onions and jalapenos...oh..and a coke..ahhhhhh...*burp*


----------



## mossystate

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm having fajitas with sauteed veggies and brown rice cooked in chicken stock instead of tortillas..damn diabetes....wait..I can't call it fajitas..I guess I should call it..umm..grillfy? LMFAO




Awwwww...hey...smash the rice all together and make a sticky tortilla..ok..won't actually hold together for more than 2 seconds...eat fast!!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoooooooooooouperRice and Broccoli with Paprika Chicken


----------



## EvilPrincess

Very large salad- 
romaine
toasted almonds
avocado
crisp bacon
shredded jack cheese
ranch dressing

tempura fried mushrooms- with a horseradish and sour cream dipping sauce. 


sigh..... I love dipping sauces.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taco Bell- 2 spicy chicken soft tacos and 2 spicy chicken burritos, both with extra hot sauce, a coke zero, and a sizable piece of homemade black forest cream pie


----------



## MLadyJ

Some kind of pasta, shrimp and aspargus kind of thingy and oh..yes...some of Fuzzy's gahlic bread...heavy on the gahlic


----------



## ScreamingChicken

probably going out but I finally made a creamsicle pie for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

Grilled salmon and veggies


----------



## jamie

Tofu stir-fry and jasmine rice. My favorite meal my bf makes. Sugar snap peas, broccoli, carrots, corn, onions and tofu marinated in some tamari w/wasabi sauce.


----------



## EvilPrincess

All the talk on the KFC "bowls"....

Popeye's Spicy, mashed taters, and dirty rice (I don't care if they call it Cajun rice, it is dirty rice and will always be dirty rice.) Biscuit 

I will spare everyone the construction phase but....


Popeye's does make a "Bowl", and it is very tasty!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dinner was quiche with a gorgeous salad - mixed greens, wonderful cherry tomatoes, fresh sweet red pepper, dried cranberries, honey spiced pecans and honey roasted garlic dressing. Coconut sorbet for dessert.

But lunch. ooooh...went out for lunch to a Chinese restaurant and had a whole lobster in the shell, cut into pieces and stir fried in a ginger scallion sauce. Damn good.

no photos. wish I had!


----------



## Fuzzy

Shrimp n' Pasta Jambalaya at Mimi's Cafe.


----------



## Brandi

Pizza with goat cheese, pepperoni, chicken and roasted red peppers. A homemade greek creamy pasta salad...

Not sure if I want dessert...yet


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Chicken (used one of those lemon pepper marinades), ranch & bacon pasta salad, pork-n-beans. Cold Stone for dessert.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Damn juice. Also a bite of cake and cheeseball because of a coworker's going away party. (It's not REALLY breaking the fast, is it?  )


----------



## rainyday

Kale and sausage soup (turkey sausage and there's orzo in there too)
Peanut butter and banana sandwich on sprouted grain w/w bread
A couple chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ScreamingChicken

black olive and mushroom pizza, creamsicle pie for drssert


----------



## jamie

Pad Se Kew or something like that at the Thai place. It was tasty, but Justin's spicy Pad Thai was better.

For dessert, I was craving Neapolitan without the vanilla and Justin hates Breyers Neapolitan, so we picked up a pint of Haagen Daz Strawberry and Haagen Daz Mayan Chocolate. OMG, the Mayan Chocolate is infreakincredible. A little bit of cinnamon, a little something else it is almost thick...rich..very very good.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Well actually on the table this morning - 

Perfectly cooked scrapple, crispy 
Crusty toasted sour dough bread - with butter 

Carmel Latte' <double shot> 

And a tall glass of orange


----------



## Brandi

Pulled pork on a fresh kaiser with a bean salad.
Dessert, strawberry rubarb shortcake.:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Salad with lettuce, cucumber, green pepper, red onion, red kidney beans, corn with ground beef, cheese, salsa and sour cream with tortilla chips...my version of a taco salad.

It's freaking hot here...33, feels like 42...no way I'm cooking a big meal lol There is enough of this salad to last me a few days lol


----------



## kyla

we had a cook out hot dogs, hamburgers,salad and pasta salad! and of course chips!


----------



## Fuzzy

Pot luck with the extended fam: Lasagna, Sloppy Joe, Fried Chicken, spaghetti salad, potato salad, tossed salad, 7-up Salad, lots and lots of rolls, and lots and lots of desserts (cake, cookies, pie). Ooof. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I completely blew dinner: chicken tenders that had been seared with salt, black pepper, and garlic then simmered in cream of mushroom soup. That turned out fine but the brown rice was a bomb. I cooked it with some chicken boullion but it came out way too crunchy and salty. Ended up getting the mrs. lemongrassed chicken and crushed rice from a nearby Vietnamese eatery while I had an order of spring rolls.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Stirfried mushrooms and a soft taco with red sauce, white ground turkey, and Swiss cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Well actually on the table this morning -
> 
> Perfectly cooked scrapple, crispy
> Crusty toasted sour dough bread - with butter
> 
> Carmel Latte' <double shot>
> 
> And a tall glass of orange




I think I'm in love! :wubu:


----------



## Jes

Fuzzy said:


> Pot luck with the extended fam: Lasagna, Sloppy Joe, Fried Chicken, spaghetti salad, potato salad, tossed salad, 7-up Salad, lots and lots of rolls, and lots and lots of desserts (cake, cookies, pie). Ooof. :eat2:


what's spaghetti salad, please?


----------



## rainyday

Jes said:


> what's spaghetti salad, please?



And 7-up salad.


----------



## sunandshadow

Yesterday - a crock pot full of pork, sauerkraut sweetened with applesauce, and bisquick dumplings, yum! Today, cream cheese chili dip (from the recipie inside the philly cream cheese box).


----------



## Brandi

Leftover cod cakes with a bean salad.

Strawberry creamsicle cake for dessert.


----------



## jcas50

Sauteed salmon steaks over red cabbage w lemon zest; chili-thyme vinegar and orange juice reduction. Rissoto w portabello and sundried tomatoes. 
mint chocolate chip ice cream for dessert. Limeade w bourbon.


----------



## EvilPrincess

kabob grilled chuck eyes marinated in soy and fresh ginger
grilled peppers, onions, and little red potatos

tossed salad with homemade ranch dressing, croûtons, garbanzo beans


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm going to run to Baja Fresh and get a bean and cheese burito and black bean nachos mmm (i dont feel like cooking tonight..i have a whopper of a headache)


----------



## EvilPrincess

HottiMegan said:


> i'm going to run to Baja Fresh and get a bean and cheese burito and black bean nachos mmm (i dont feel like cooking tonight..i have a whopper of a headache)


 
OMG I miss Baja Fresh, pick me up a guac and chips please, ohh and a shrimp taco!


----------



## jamie

BBQ chicken legs and thighs, stove-top stuffing and some mixed vegetables.
SF butter pecan ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jes said:


> what's spaghetti salad, please?





rainyday said:


> And 7-up salad.



I guess I should be lucky no one made Frog-Eye Salad.... 

*Spaghetti Salad*
Prep and Chop/Slice the following: Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Black Olives, and Pepperoni. Cube some Cheddar Cheese. Boil, drain, and rinse (about 1 lb) thin spaghetti or angel hair. Toss all together with Zesty Italian dressing and "Salad Supreme" or "Lemon Pepper". Refrigerate. Toss before serving. :eat1: 

*7-Up Salad*
Prep 2 small pkgs. lemon Jell-O using 1 cup boiling water and 3 cups 7-up (or Sprite) Add 2 sliced bananas, 1 can crushed pineapple (drained, reserve pineapple juice) and 2 cups miniature marshmallows. Cool until set.

Combine pineapple juice and enough 7-up to equal 1 cup. Add 1/2 cup sugar, 2 tbsp. butter, 1 beaten egg, 2 Tbsn cornstarch, and 1 cup heavy cream. Whip. Spread on top.


----------



## Fuzzy

What always shows up with Summer? Hayfever and a Cold. 

Tonight was homemade chicken noodle soup. And gahlic french bread.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Beef and veggie stir fry. No rice. It was pretty good, actually, even though I didn't have the hoisin sauce that the recipe called for.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Three hot dogs with spicy mustard and dill relish, a slice of white chocolate and strawberry cream pie


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A piece of baked chicken breast covered with white salsa con queso, a can of Code Red, and two milk chocolate Milano cookies. Exciting.


----------



## Brandi

Lamb burger with garlic sauce, tomatoes, onion, cucumber, lettuce with onion rings. 

A piece of strawberry creamsicle cake for dessert.


----------



## HottiMegan

EvilPrincess said:


> OMG I miss Baja Fresh, pick me up a guac and chips please, ohh and a shrimp taco!



I was so stoked when one was built like 3 blocks from my apartment. We always had to wait till we drove to the San Francisco bay area to get baja until about a year ago.

Now if only they'd have a really good vegetarian vietnamese restaurant get built here...


----------



## jamie

We had a big work meeting..so it was thin crust Domino's pizza that the company provided.

Dessert was some toasted wheat bread with roll butter and some sf Aunt Jemima.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

black olive & mushroom pizza from Papa John's. Almost forgot the garlic butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

Thin spaghetti noodles, with Ragu Italian Sausage sauce and shredded mozzerella cheese. :eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

Portobello mushroom ravioli and brussels sprouts with a butter sauce.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sweetnnekked, I'm coming to your house for dinner. 

We had my weird beef stroganoff over stir fried cabbage. The wine? Cabernet. For dessert? No sugar added fudgsicle(s).


----------



## rainyday

Low-fat stroganoff made with ground turkey and W/W blend rotini pasta
Steamed asparagus :wubu: and a pear.

I think dessert is going to be a couple more spoonfuls of stroganoff.


----------



## missaf

rainyday said:


> I think dessert is going to be a couple more spoonfuls of stroganoff.




I'd rather have more main course than dessert sometimes, too! LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Pepperoni pizza, three chocolates, half a cup of chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream. Yay for horrible eating.


----------



## missaf

It was the end of the month. All we had left was mac'n'cheese to which I added green beans and ground beef


----------



## rainyday

missaf said:


> I'd rather have more main course than dessert sometimes, too! LOL



And for breakfast too. Especially cold pizza!


----------



## sweetnnekked

missaf said:


> It was the end of the month. All we had left was mac'n'cheese to which I added green beans and ground beef


I'm at my "end of the month" meals too!


----------



## sweetnnekked

Miss Vickie said:


> Sweetnnekked, I'm coming to your house for dinner.
> 
> We had my weird beef stroganoff over stir fried cabbage. The wine? Cabernet. For dessert? No sugar added fudgsicle(s).


Okay, but you'll have to stay over for breakfast too!!

(wink, wink, nudge, nudge!!)


----------



## Brandi

Seafood manicotti with a side ceasar salad and garlic bread.

A custard square for dessert


----------



## jamie

Brandi - your meals kill me...they always sound so deliscious...wow.


----------



## Brandi

Thank you Jamie. My mother was a caterer, I've learnt some tricks..LOL
AND I try to give my daughter (and well myself) different varieties of foods.


----------



## rainyday

A can of spaghetti, from the can
Last 1/2 of a pint of cottage cheese
A cup of applesauce

And the only clean-up was washing a fork and a spoon! 
(Can you tell i didn't feel like cooking?)

Edited to add: Bet you're glad you didn't pick my house for dinner, Jamie.


----------



## missaf

I'm too tired to cook


----------



## EvilPrincess

rainyday said:


> A can of spaghetti, from the can
> Last 1/2 of a pint of cottage cheese
> A cup of applesauce
> 
> And the only clean-up was washing a fork and a spoon!
> (Can you tell i didn't feel like cooking?)
> 
> Edited to add: Bet you're glad you didn't pick my house for dinner, Jamie.


 
That actually sounds better than the "left-over parfait" that occurred here, pirogies, egg rolls, and salad, that are still causing a little discomfort


----------



## jamie

Actually rainy, the cottage cheese sounds really good, I will have to remember to pick some up...

And on my way home I can stop by EP's for pirogies.

We had the new steak fajita pizza from Papa Johns.

And I had some awful, too old sugar free ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Messy Marvins (another term for Sloppy Joes), pork-n-beans, pasta salad, crystal light..


----------



## Chimpi

I just had Macaroni & Cheese with Ground Beef, Mild taco sauce, and Sour Cream.  I have some left over too, which I'm thinking about grabbing right this moment... But I suppose it can wait until I finish replying...


----------



## PrettyKitty

I had a teriyaki chicken bowl which contained large chicken chunks, rice, broccoli, carrots and cabbage. I washed it down with a glass of Coke with lots of ice. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Seafood (crab, lobster, shrimp) spring roll. Had to use up the left over seafood from yesterday.

I got a big chicken and injected it with some hot sauce and garlic. Coated the chicken with cajun spice, then I deep fried the whole thing LOL Juiciest bird ever!
Sides were baked potato with sour cream and chives and corn on the cob.

Dessert homemade watermelon sorbet with a squirl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Jes

Fuzzy said:


> I guess I should be lucky no one made Frog-Eye Salad....
> 
> *Spaghetti Salad*
> Prep and Chop/Slice the following: Tomatoes, Cucumbers, Black Olives, and Pepperoni. Cube some Cheddar Cheese. Boil, drain, and rinse (about 1 lb) thin spaghetti or angel hair. Toss all together with Zesty Italian dressing and "Salad Supreme" or "Lemon Pepper". Refrigerate. Toss before serving. :eat1:
> .


what the heck is salad supreme? A ...sprinkly thing? I mean, herbie powder stuff? I can't think of the word I want.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

spicy pork stew (recipe extracted from my WWF cookbook), cornbread, and choice of chocolate boston cream pie or cherry vanilla cream pie for dessert


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Seafood (crab, lobster, shrimp) spring roll. Had to use up the left over seafood from yesterday.
> 
> I got a big chicken and injected it with some hot sauce and garlic. Coated the chicken with cajun spice, then I deep fried the whole thing LOL Juiciest bird ever!
> Sides were baked potato with sour cream and chives and corn on the cob.
> 
> Dessert homemade watermelon sorbet with a squirl of vanilla ice cream.



Holy moly. You are ambitious!! I'm impressed (and coming over for dinner. Just a heads up.  )


----------



## MissToodles

Frozen stop & shop pizza. It had actual slices of mozzarella instead of shredded cheese. Not too bad for frozen pizza. Don't feel like cooking and it was something easy to throw in the oven.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jes said:


> what the heck is salad supreme? A ...sprinkly thing? I mean, herbie powder stuff? I can't think of the word I want.



Yep, A Salad Topping.


----------



## jamie

Cheng Pee chicken and egg drop soup (last night).


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Cheng Pee chicken and egg drop soup (last night).



I dunno. Any Asian food with the word "pee" in it would make me think twice!


(I admit I once saw an episode of "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" that revealed that snake pee was a delicacy. I've been scarred - and scared - ever since!)


----------



## MoonGoddess

*Hmmm....dinner tonight is going to be chicken paprikash. The way I do it though is to cut chicken breast into small chunks, as opposed to using the split breasts.

Serve that over egg noodles, with a salad on the side.

Last night I made a small baked ham, Boston Baked beans and corn muffins.*


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is left over chicken in a tomato sauce with peppers over pasta, topped with goat's cheese (god I LOVE goat cheese) and garlic sticks.

No dessert tonight.

SVS come on over anytime!


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> I dunno. Any Asian food with the word "pee" in it would make me think twice!
> 
> 
> (I admit I once saw an episode of "Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous" that revealed that snake pee was a delicacy. I've been scarred - and scared - ever since!)



Lol...I know... and everytime I have to ask for it I kind of want to giggle a little bit. It is so good though..spicy and sweet with candied orange peel and broccoli. Sheesh.


----------



## mossystate

my elbows


----------



## SoVerySoft

mossystate said:


> my elbows


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Lol...I know... and everytime I have to ask for it I kind of want to giggle a little bit. It is so good though..spicy and sweet with candied orange peel and broccoli. Sheesh.



ooh that does sound good! Now you have me craving chinese food. Ooops, wrong thread!


----------



## Brandi

My little girl is sick So I also made a big pot of chicken noodle soup and homemade bread and strawberry and orange jello.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mrs. Screaming Chicken and I are going out for 11th Wedding Anniversary tonight to Saltgrass Steakhouse. Probably the 16oz. Prime Rib (cooked mediem well) topped with blue cheese butter, loaded baked potato, caesar salad, and Shiner Bock bread with honey butter. Then off to see "DaVinci Code" again.


----------



## Fuzzy

Happy Happy 11th!


----------



## Fuzzy

Just got back from another extended family get together with food!

Dinner tonight.. might be kinda small..


----------



## sunandshadow

Ooh I'm excitet - just popped a chocolate cake in the oven! Going to make a layer cake with coconut pudding filling... Yum! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

I have put a brisket in the fridge, in marinade, for bbq brisket tomorrow afternoon. I'm planning to do a batch of dutch oven potatoes and a pot of bbq beans. Its gonna be a party.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner tonight was in the VIP lounge at the game, (lol the lounge is the buffet table and coolers of beer in the end zone) ribs, wings, slaw and beans, with a generous portion of wet naps to remove the various sauces. 

Even though most of the offense and the head coach were ejected from the game the boys won tonight which makes the meal even better.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> I have put a brisket in the fridge, in marinade, for bbq brisket tomorrow afternoon. I'm planning to do a batch of dutch oven potatoes and a pot of bbq beans. Its gonna be a party.



BTW, the marinade I fixed (this time): 5 oz. soy sauce, 2 tbl. hickory liquid smoke, 1 can Campbell's French Onion, 1 tbl. minced gahlic, 1 tbl. louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## jamie

Last night: Pancakes with strawberries and whipped cream, 1 egg, 2 pcs of suasage and a couple of bites of hashbrown casserole at Cracker Barrel. It was kind of eh.


Tonight: Kielbasa with bavarian style saurkraut, buttered noodles (finally!) and steamed broccoli & brussel sprouts. Dessert: sugar free angel food cake, strawberries and sugar free cool whip. 

ScreamingChicken, I think this is my favorite thread, I love the diversity of our meals. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Dinner was half a thing of Ben & Jerry's because I chose talking on the phone at lunch over a reasonable meal. *Sigh.* I DID have a sandwich at midnight though.


----------



## MoonGoddess

*This IS a great thread!

Tonight is going to be easy. Bun-length kielbasa, grilled and split, on hot dog rolls, topped with saurkraut that I soak in cider and brown sugar. On the side some crispy fries. And for dessert, apple blossoms topped with vanilla ice cream.*


----------



## Fuzzy

I gotta remember to take pictures...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I gotta remember to take pictures...



YES YOU DO!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is chicken with corn, green beans, mushrooms in a mushroom sauce over cheddar tortellini...and apple crisp for dessert...


----------



## Tracyarts

With any luck, Thai food. Which for me, will be some Tom Yum soup with shrimp and some spring rolls with shrimp. 

Tracy


----------



## rainyday

Last night was mesquite smoked turkey, brie, alfalfa sprouts and tomatoes in a whole wheat wrap. And a Safeway organic dark chocolate/blackberry ice cream bar I got for free. 

The wrap was a little dry. I guess I need to use them with juicier fillings.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Stuffed bell peppers, crusty bread with roasted garlic and a lime chiffon pie for dessert


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Takeout from Church's chicken. Jalapeno poppers, chicken strips, mac n' cheese, taters n' gravy, and biscuits.


----------



## rainyday

A big salad with romaine, brocoli slaw, sunflower seeds, blue cheese dressing and shrimp. With a glass of soy milk and a bowl of strawberries on the side.


----------



## jamie

Pork chops marinated in a baja chipotle sauce, baby vegetable mix sauteed with some butter and cumin and mashed potatoes. Dessert - sugar-free ice cream sandwich.


----------



## SoVerySoft

last night was seasoned burgers with sauteed mushrooms and homemade sweet potato fries (made in the oven)

Dessert was rainbow sherbet. Breyers - not bad!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

spaghetti and meatballs with four cheese marinara sauce and garlic bread, cherry vanilla cream pie for dessert


----------



## sweetnnekked

I made a great three cheese tortellini salad with onions, red peppers, red cabbage and dill pickles. A real simple dressing from Mayonnaise, mustard and pickle juice.
It was very filling, and fulfilling!!


----------



## moonvine

Last night I had leftovers from the night before. The remains of my beef fajitas from Mamacitas (best deal in town, $10 feeds me for at least 2 nights!) as well as the remains of my strawberry chocolate cheesecake slice, also from Mamacitas!


----------



## Brandi

Well my daughter has shared her love by getting me sick...LOL

Leftover chicken noodle soup with homemade bread is dinner for the next couple of nights I think.
No dessert for me!


----------



## Fuzzy

KFC Mashed Potato bowl, 10pc Hot Wings, side Slaw, and a side of beans. :eat2:

_Edited: btw, it was one of those KFC/A&W type restaurants, so I had a frosty mug of Diet A&W too._


----------



## EvilPrincess

Hot dogs, baked beans, corn on the cob, watermelon for dessert, and a diet coke to wash it all down.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

diced chicken sauteed in olive oil and Tomy Cachere's Herbs and Spices, cream style red beans, white rice seasoned with Tony Cachere's and hot sauce.


----------



## jamie

I wasn't feeling well last night, so I just had a hamburger that Justin had grilled outside with some cheddar cheese on top. He made white asparagus as well, but we didn't know you were supposed to peel it. It was pretty inedible.


----------



## snuggletiger

4 MacDonalds Hamburgers and a Root Beer Float from Dairy Queen


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight it will be BBQ'd baby back ribs, roasted asparagus, yeast rolls and for dessert some Blue Bell Strawberries and Homade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

shake n bake pork chops, mac n cheese, & sweet peas


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> shake n bake pork chops, mac n cheese, & sweet peas



You know what? That sounds damn good.

I am going to make a Tarte d' Alsace (a carmelized onion and gruyere cheese pizza) from Trader Joe's. I'll take a pic and post it later.


----------



## Roxanna

Tonights dinner, shall be one of my favorites. Feel free to try it with your own twist and get back to me with any changes! (Though im very picky with my food, so I may not listen to suggestions ) 

:smitten: Bacon and egg salad! :smitten: 

Torn up baby spinach,
lettuce mix,
crispy bacon torn into tiny pieces,
avocado,
asparagus bite sized pieces,
a wee bit of shredded cheese,
wee bit of shredded apple,
beetroot (if you like it .. which I dont),
tomato (if you like it .. which I dont),
any other kind of salad greens you have lying around.
(ive most likly forgotten something .. but just make it up as you go along and it will be fine :eat2: )

Poach an egg or two, cut roughly, throw on top of all other mixed ingredients.

I top with Blue Rooster dressing (from the Blue Rooster restaurant down the main street lol .. I cant tell you whats in it, but its a creamy + oily thing with herbs ..:doh 

Any who, its just about the best thing in the world, and is MUCH more filling then you would expect .. dosnt stop me having seconds though .. :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Roxanna said:


> Tonights dinner, shall be one of my favorites. Feel free to try it with your own twist and get back to me with any changes! (Though im very picky with my food, so I may not listen to suggestions )
> 
> :smitten: Bacon and egg salad! :smitten:
> 
> Torn up baby spinach,
> lettuce mix,
> crispy bacon torn into tiny pieces,
> avocado,
> asparagus bite sized pieces,
> a wee bit of shredded cheese,
> wee bit of shredded apple,
> beetroot (if you like it .. which I dont),
> tomato (if you like it .. which I dont),
> any other kind of salad greens you have lying around.
> (ive most likly forgotten something .. but just make it up as you go along and it will be fine :eat2: )
> 
> Poach an egg or two, cut roughly, throw on top of all other mixed ingredients.
> 
> I top with Blue Rooster dressing (from the Blue Rooster restaurant down the main street lol .. I cant tell you whats in it, but its a creamy + oily thing with herbs ..:doh
> 
> Any who, its just about the best thing in the world, and is MUCH more filling then you would expect .. dosnt stop me having seconds though .. :eat1: :eat1:



WOW. We should make this one of our recipes of the week! Sounds amazing.


----------



## SoVerySoft

SoVerySoft said:


> I am going to make a Tarte d' Alsace (a carmelized onion and gruyere cheese pizza) from Trader Joe's. I'll take a pic and post it later.



As promised:

View attachment TartedAlsace12.jpg​
Spinach salad with cherry tomatoes, sweet red pepper, dried cranberries, spiced pecans and honey roasted garlic dressing. A Virgil's microbrewed root beer and the Tarte d'Alsace - Ham, Carmelized Onions and Gruyere chese and a white sauce on a flat bread crust.

Yeah, it tasted as good as it looked!


----------



## Roxanna

SoVerySoft, please stop being so fancy. Makes the rest of us look bad  
Im currently eating toast untill I can bother with fancy stuff


----------



## SoVerySoft

Roxanna said:


> SoVerySoft, please stop being so fancy. Makes the rest of us look bad
> Im currently eating toast untill I can bother with fancy stuff



It wasn't fancy - it just looks it! The pizza thing ("tarte") came out of a box (see below) and the salad was just some stuff we had in the house. The root beer I bought to make root beer floats.

The whole thing was done and on our plates in 20 minutes (including preheating the oven!)

And by the way - welcome, Roxanna! 

View attachment TartedAlsace7.jpg​


----------



## Roxanna

Even the box looks fancy!! :doh:

Any who .. my bread bag isnt looking _too_ bad :wubu: 

And thanks for the welcome  Yes, im new around here .. well, ive lurked for awhile, but I thought it was about time to start posting


----------



## SoVerySoft

Roxanna said:


> Even the box looks fancy!! :doh:
> 
> Any who .. my bread bag isnt looking _too_ bad :wubu:
> 
> And thanks for the welcome  Yes, im new around here .. well, ive lurked for awhile, but I thought it was about time to start posting



And you're doing a fine job. A wecome addition to the Foodee Board (and elsewhere, of course). 

Keep it up!


----------



## missaf

Leek, onion, garlic (a whole head), carrot, green bean, potato, tomato, corn vegetable soup. We added roasted chicken :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner out- 

An Alabama Mexican Restaurant owned by an El Salvadoran, but really it is pretty tasty. My choices for the evening- 

Chips and fresh salsa (extra salt added by me )
Carne Asada 
Guacamole Salad
Refried Beans 
Rice 

Gallons of tea (damn salty chips) 



Guess what is for lunch tomorrow? (see above)


----------



## mossystate

Sketty......easy...lots of parmesan cheese.....salad of orange pepper, red leaf lettuce, cuke, tomato.....


----------



## Miss Vickie

Asian-ey, chicken-ey, asparagas-ey sesame cold noodle salad. Recipe here. It's very good. :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

ribs, brisket, beans, coleslaw, potato salad..from the Blue Pig..

OMG>.so freaking good..lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Originally, It was going to be soft flour tacos. But my tortillas were moldy.
I had a bag of yellow corn tortilla chips, so I was going to go with taco salad, but I was out of salad, and out of cheese.

Poor planning. 

So I ended up having leftovers.


----------



## jamie

Gnocchi bake (gnocchi, vodka sauce, ricotta cheese, mozzarella, italian sausage with green peppers and onions that had been sauteed with garlic and hot sauce).

Steamed broccoli. 

Dessert: 2 little Breyers Carb-Smart ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## jamie

SVS - I noticed in your pic that you had the Virgil's Rootbeer.... is that any good, I saw it at our local co-op and was tempted by it. For some reason I am now craving really cold root beer.


----------



## Brandi

I'm making chili with ground beef, tomatoes, and beans - make it nice and thick...for my chili dogs tonight!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

jamie said:


> Gnocchi bake (gnocchi, vodka sauce, ricotta cheese, mozzarella, italian sausage with green peppers and onions that had been sauteed with garlic and hot sauce).
> 
> Steamed broccoli.
> 
> Dessert: 2 little Breyers Carb-Smart ice cream sandwiches.


Jamie, I bought some of those Breyer Carb-smart Ice Cream Sandwiches and while they taste SOOO good and creamy, you're lucky to get maybe. what, two bites?


----------



## jamie

ScreamingChicken said:


> Jamie, I bought some of those Breyer Carb-smart Ice Cream Sandwiches and while they taste SOOO good and creamy, you're lucky to get maybe. what, two bites?



Indeed, which required that I eat 2! I think that kind of negates the deal, but, they are so tiny.

The numbers aren't bad though... 2 is only 160 calories and I think 18 carbs, so that is still really good. I also like their almond bars. Have you tried those? I saw the other day WW has an ice cream cone, low sugar deal and I have been sorely tempted.


----------



## rainyday

jamie said:


> Gnocchi bake (gnocchi, vodka sauce, ricotta cheese, mozzarella, italian sausage with green peppers and onions that had been sauteed with garlic and hot sauce).



Peppers aside, that sounds so good! Did you use Trader Joe's vodka sauce? That stuff is amazing.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> SVS - I noticed in your pic that you had the Virgil's Rootbeer.... is that any good, I saw it at our local co-op and was tempted by it. For some reason I am now craving really cold root beer.



Sometimes I wonder if my tastebuds are deficient. To be honest, when I made my root beer float the other day, the soda tasted like...root beer. 

Then I went to their site and read about it, and said..."damn! This should be amazing." So last night I opened a cold bottle (this time without ice cream) and sipped it slowly, trying to discern the marvelous ingredients they touted.

Still tasted like...root beer. Nothing exotic. It didn't knock my socks off.

I mean, it was _good_ root beer, but I wouldn't lay out the extra bucks for it again.

If you decide to try it, let me know if you have a better experience with it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

rainyday said:


> Peppers aside, that sounds so good! Did you use Trader Joe's vodka sauce? That stuff is amazing.




It is?? Oh goodie! I bought some on Satuday but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rainyday

SoVerySoft said:


> It is?? Oh goodie! I bought some on Satuday but haven't tried it yet.



Did you get some of the teeny dry ravioli they usually sell along side of it? They're only about 1/2" square when cooked? That's what I've had it on and it's fantastic. Hope you like your sauce.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Corona Extra, and nachos. Later for the "official" dinner will be a giggling phone conversation as the result of sitting around sipping beer all day.


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight is...Massaman curry (thai dish made with chicken, potatoes and onions) served with steamed rice and watermelon for dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

rainyday said:


> Did you get some of the teeny dry ravioli they usually sell along side of it? They're only about 1/2" square when cooked? That's what I've had it on and it's fantastic. Hope you like your sauce.



I actually bought the lobster ravs in the refrigerated section. Never tried those either. I didn't see the teeny dry ones! I will look for them.

Hmm..sounds like maybe I should make this for dinner!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

It was _supposed_ to be cheese ravioli topped with parmesean garlic cream sauce and chicken sauteed in olive oil, garlic, and oregano.

_Reality_ is I mutilated the sauce and tossed the ravioli and chicken together with some olive oil and parmesean.


----------



## jamie

rainyday said:


> Peppers aside, that sounds so good! Did you use Trader Joe's vodka sauce? That stuff is amazing.



Nope. Wild Oat's store brand. Not as good as the Bertolli we have been using...I think we have become spoiled to it. I have to say, it would have been better withOUT the peppers. I didn't like it as much tonight for left-overs, but I think I had reached my tomato sauce limit.


----------



## SoVerySoft

What a surprise, I had lobster ravioli with TJ's vodka sauce. And a can of "Trade Giotto's" grapefruit soda.

The ravs were blah. The sauce pretty good! My roomie loooooooved the sauce!

Maybe I wasn't in a saucy enough mood...

Here's the obligatory photo:

View attachment lobsterravsm.jpg​


----------



## MissToodles

Their vodka sauce never mingled with the pasta I purchased. Over a two day period, I ate the sauce, bit by bit with a spoon. 

tonight: grilled chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread from school cafeteria. it was eh.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> Their vodka sauce never mingled with the pasta I purchased. Over a two day period, I ate the sauce, bit by bit with a spoon.




frankly, my tummy's been bothering me since dinner. could have been the pasta. could have been the fact that it was 2-1/2 servings that I ate by myself. lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I keep forgettin pictures. 

Tonight was chinese take-out: hot-n-sour soup, potstickers, creamcheese wontons, lemon chicken, pork lo mein, pork crispy-fried noodles, white rice, and the most sinful devil's food cake on the planet. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

I want one of _each_ of what everyone on the Food threads is having.  But that's nothing new.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I got to have PIZZA..I was so freaking excited and it was so damn good.

My educator person said I can have 50 carbs at each meal..I'm choosing wisely..lol 

Go me!


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll (ham), mashed potatoes, creamed turnip, sauteed carrots.

Dessert is homemade chocolate cream cheese croissant


----------



## MissToodles

freshly cooked asparagus, bacon & poached eggs. I'm dipping the asparugus spears in the yolks, yum.


----------



## Brandi

I also added bread stuffed mushrooms (stuffed with cheese, multi grain bread crumbs, green peppers, onion and garlic). After these babies were deep fried I dipped them in a spicy cheese dip..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EvilPrincess

The world's best pizza joint salad 

romaine lettuce, artichoke hearts, black olives, green olives, mozzarella cheese (cut into chunks), feta cheese, capers, red bell peppers, hot banana pepper slices, red onion, marinated yellow squash, sliced mushrooms, all dusted with Parmesan and topped with ranch dressing (their version of ranch which changes in consistency and taste weekly)

very very good.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday is pizza night. We got the white pizza with garlic and fresh sliced tomato.

It sucked  it was too soggy. wah!


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Friday is pizza night. We got the white pizza with garlic and fresh sliced tomato.
> 
> It sucked  it was too soggy. wah!




Hey -- Friday night is pizza night around here too! Sorry yours turned out so poorly. I just had a doctored up frozen pizza, but it was good. 

I use the Pizza Pizazz cooker to make my frozen pizzas. thankfully it doesn't heat up the house like an oven, it's 101 degrees right now.


----------



## jamie

I so wanted to take pictures tonight because I tried a new recipe...and I forgot. Sigh.

We had Salmon in an orange juice, soy sauce, brown sugar marinade.
Stir-fry vegetables with tamari wasabi.
Couscous.
Garlic cheddar biscuits, like they have at the Lobster Rouge. There was a really easy recipe on all recipes and Justin said they were even better than Red L's. Wooohooo.

Dessert was a cup full of Fruit Loops.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> I so wanted to take pictures tonight because I tried a new recipe...and I forgot. Sigh.
> 
> We had Salmon in an orange juice, soy sauce, brown sugar marinade.
> Stir-fry vegetables with tamari wasabi.
> Couscous.
> Garlic cheddar biscuits, like they have at the Lobster Rouge. There was a really easy recipe on all recipes and Justin said they were even better than Red L's. Wooohooo.
> 
> Dessert was a cup full of Fruit Loops.



Sounds amazing. The salmon..mmm! and I love those cheddar biscuits, so I might just need to find that recipe. What a great dinner.

You kinda lost me at dessert tho 

And I do wish you'd taken pics! But since you didn't I will confess that I peeked in the window and snagged a pic of your yummy dessert when you weren't looking.

View attachment fruitloops.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy

Tonight was leftovers, since we had to get up and go to the MOVIES!

( *Cars* is great! Two Thumbs Up.. if you're Pixar fans.. btw )(predictable.. you saw the ending a mile away, but come on, the movie is for the kids.. and some of adults that feel like being kids again. )

Dessert after the movie was a visit to Cold Stone Creamery. We got the Coffee Lover's and the Oreo Overload.


----------



## Friday

We are visiting family in a town 175 miles from home. It just so happens that my most favorite Chinese place is here and we're going tonight while Sis is at a work banquet, I am so anticipating this, :eat2:


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> You kinda lost me at dessert tho


 
Hahahah... I was tired from all that cooking so I punked out when it came to dessert. How did you get over the bushes to that window though??  

I will save you the search, here is the recipe for the yummy cheddar biscuits, I highly recommend them. In the reviews lots of people recommend putting the garlic powder in the batter and in the garlic butter that goes over them, I did that and think it probably is better that way. 

All Recipes Cheddar Garlic Biscuits: http://bread.allrecipes.com/az/RdLbstrGarlicChsBscts.asp


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

One cold, sad eggroll.

For lunch yesterday though, it was great: A nice big burger, fries, and an Oreo shake from Hardee's. SO good!


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Hahahah... I was tired from all that cooking so I punked out when it came to dessert. How did you get over the bushes to that window though??
> 
> I will save you the search, here is the recipe for the yummy cheddar biscuits, I highly recommend them. In the reviews lots of people recommend putting the garlic powder in the batter and in the garlic butter that goes over them, I did that and think it probably is better that way.
> 
> All Recipes Cheddar Garlic Biscuits: http://bread.allrecipes.com/az/RdLbstrGarlicChsBscts.asp



Thanks! I am adding the baking mix to my shopping list. I am going to make these for sure!

P.S. about the bushes - in my mind's eye I am light as a feather and as agile as Spiderman. So it was easy


----------



## Brandi

Big fat juicy burger, with all the trimmings (bacon, cheese, onion, hot peppers, pickles, mayo, mustard, ketchup, relish, tomato). I had a salad a little bit later. 
No dessert today My daughter ate all the watermelon sherbet!!! I think I'll make peach sherbet with a squirl of vanilla ice cream later on tonight lol


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight was grilled ribeye steak, sauteed mushrooms and a baked potato to go with my butter :eat2: and I am stuffed!! But hubby is talking about fresh blackberries over vanilla ice cream...guess I'll find some room somewhere..LOL..


----------



## MisticalMisty

hamburger steaks, grilled corn..grilled portabellos and a salad..

OMG..the grilled portabellos..so good..marinated them with 1 tablespoon + 1 teasponn of olive oil, 2 teaspoons balsamic vinegar, a pinch of salt and pepper and a clove of minced garlic.

MMMM


----------



## Fuzzy

Ditto what Brandi had tonight. I was planning to make the Foodee Recipe #1 for tonight, but after attacking the rose bush, and taking a too long nap... I pushed off the recipe until tomorrow.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

hot dogs with chili, cheese, and mustard.


----------



## jamie

We were on the road coming home from a sight-seeing/hiking trip, and it was getting late so we stopped at Taco Bell.

Ultimate Chalupa combo and a caramel apple empanada. The Ultimat Chalupa thing was really pretty groovy. I loved it.

I hope I can make the foodee potato salad tonight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Half a slice of banana bread smeared with Take Control Light and leftover homemade pizza my mom made. It had white ground turkey, jalapenoes, and mushrooms.


----------



## Brandi

I introduced my family to pulled pork in a sweet yet spicy bbq sauce on a very soft kaiser, with a nice toss salad. Dessert was a strawberry/blueberry shortcake lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonite I made Bacon Lettuce and Tomato sandwiches on a 7 grain bread. (BLTs are one of my faves). I used Niman Ranch bacon. GOOD STUFF!

Photo below. (I kinda burned the one slice of bread. oops. And the mayo seems to have gotten all over everything. lol)

View attachment BLT1small.jpg​
Anybody craving a BLT now? I sure would be if I hadn't just eaten 1-1/2 sandwiches!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

dinner at the inlaws: grilled beef tenderloin steak, garden salad w/ jalapeno ranch, my wifes famous loaded mashed potatoes( butter, colby jack, bacon, & green onions) and homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## rainyday

SoVerySoft said:


> Anybody craving a BLT now?


Evil wench.


----------



## MisticalMisty

left overs..minus the grilled corn


----------



## Jes

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> One cold, sad eggroll.
> 
> For lunch yesterday though, it was great: A nice big burger, fries, and an Oreo shake from Hardee's. SO good!


I'm *STILL* mad about Hardee's!!!


----------



## Jes

I made my french chicken recipe, with the chicken breast, the carrots/zukes and the mustard tarragon sauce. Over rice. Brown rice. Which I don't like. But which I eat b/c it's good for me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Yesterday: Overly meaty deli sandwich and a Dr. Pepper. For breakfast/dinner this AM: A cream-filled doughnut during a meeting. Nothing to make the boss question your sanity like making mouth love to a pastry.


----------



## MLadyJ

Last night was taco salad and tonight is chicken fajitas...I think I'm having a mexican food thingy...


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> Tonite I made Bacon Lettuce and Tomato sandwiches on a 7 grain bread.



That is literally, a beautiful sandwich! Do you buy the Niman Ranch products locally or over the web? I read about them in eating well and have so been wanting to try their meats, but the closest place to find them is Louisville. I was wondering what buying meat on the web was like.

Last night was Papa John's Fajita pizza. The first time we had it, I really enjoyed it, but this time, not so much.

Dessert was some banana nut muffins I made from a recipe in a new cookbook I got a little while back and hadn't used yet. Not very good either. Sad, food evening.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> That is literally, a beautiful sandwich! Do you buy the Niman Ranch products locally or over the web? I read about them in eating well and have so been wanting to try their meats, but the closest place to find them is Louisville. I was wondering what buying meat on the web was like.
> 
> Last night was Papa John's Fajita pizza. The first time we had it, I really enjoyed it, but this time, not so much.
> 
> Dessert was some banana nut muffins I made from a recipe in a new cookbook I got a little while back and hadn't used yet. Not very good either. Sad, food evening.



Don'tcha hate when stuff is disappointing? Makes me appreciate when things turn out well. I don't take it for granted.

And pizza - even from the same place, sometimes it's GREAT and sometimes quite sucky. sigh.

About Niman Ranch - I got it at Trader Joe's. I've never done the mail order meat thing but people do it all the time, so it must be okay.


----------



## snuggletiger

MisticalMisty said:


> ribs, brisket, beans, coleslaw, potato salad..from the Blue Pig..
> 
> OMG>.so freaking good..lol



What's the Blue Pig?


----------



## snuggletiger

SoVerySoft said:


> Don'tcha hate when stuff is disappointing? Makes me appreciate when things turn out well. I don't take it for granted.
> 
> And pizza - even from the same place, sometimes it's GREAT and sometimes quite sucky. sigh.
> 
> About Niman Ranch - I got it at Trader Joe's. I've never done the mail order meat thing but people do it all the time, so it must be okay.



Gee and all I had was tempura Shrimp cooked on the bbq, with grilled pineapple and I cooked some bell peppers, onions and asparagus in some tin foil on the grill


----------



## Brandi

Chicken livers with onions in a gravy, with the most creamiest mashed potatoes I've ever made, with some corn. Very surprised my daughter ate the liver.

Dessert blueberries and strawberries, that have been marinating in a little sugar all day..topped with whipped cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

homemade fried chicken (no skin, creole seasonings, and flour) with leftover loaded mashed potatoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> homemade fried chicken (no skin, creole seasonings, and flour) with leftover loaded mashed potatoes.




NO SKIN???? I am shocked and dismayed. 

(crispy skin is tied with lobster as my fave - oh wait. Now that's something that needs to go on the "embarrassed" thread!)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

SoVerySoft said:


> NO SKIN???? I am shocked and dismayed.
> 
> (crispy skin is tied with lobster as my fave - oh wait. Now that's something that needs to go on the "embarrassed" thread!)


Without the skin, the meat sears itself to the flour and the end result is a very juicy piece of fried chicken. Though admit to having a weakens for fried chicken skin.


----------



## jamie

Gah... I accidentally posted this in the craving thread..can ya tell I am weak from hunger?



a befuddled jamie said:


> Tonight - it is his turn to cook, woohoo. Grilled steak, with potatoes diced and and grilled in foil, I think we are also having steamed broccoli. Dessert is blueberry cheesecake ice cream. No, it is not sugar-free, but it just sounded so good.


----------



## Fuzzy

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yesterday: Overly meaty deli sandwich and a Dr. Pepper. For breakfast/dinner this AM: A cream-filled doughnut during a meeting. Nothing to make the boss question your sanity like making mouth love to a pastry.



You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Curses! Foiled Again!


----------



## Jes

I do everything SVS says, like I'm a robot. Today I bought pricey 'maters, bacon and grainy bread and romaine. I've never made my own BLT. I haven't had one in 10 years. 

How do you do it again? Slide the 'maters, cook the bacon, put down some lettuce and that's it? Right?


----------



## MisticalMisty

2 ham and cheese sandwhiches with yellow mustard and red onion on whole wheat bread

2 sandwhiches was a BAD idea


----------



## Jes

Jes said:


> I do everything SVS says, like I'm a robot. Today I bought pricey 'maters, bacon and grainy bread and romaine. I've never made my own BLT. I haven't had one in 10 years.
> 
> How do you do it again? Slide the 'maters, cook the bacon, put down some lettuce and that's it? Right?


do i toast? help me.


----------



## rainyday

ScreamingChicken said:


> Without the skin, the meat sears itself to the flour and the end result is a very juicy piece of fried chicken.


I like it this way too. Boneless skinless chicken thighs with Old Bay added to the flour is awesome.



Jes said:


> do i toast? help me.


Toast it. Slather with some quality mayo. Add foofy cellophane decorated toothpicks.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

rainyday said:


> I like it this way too. Boneless skinless chicken thighs with Old Bay added to the flour is awesome.QUOTE]
> I used legs and thighs (they had quarters for 19 cents a lb. in the 10 lb. bag; couldn't pass that up so I got 2 bags) and Tony Cachere's Creole seasoning.


----------



## Santaclear

maggots.... nuff said



(disclaimer: Santaclear's reply was stolen from Placebo's reply on "Fear is the mind-killer - What are you afraid of?" thread)


----------



## EvilPrincess

Last home game of the season - 

Cold fried chicken, cold mashed potatos, congealed gravy, cold corn, room temp coleslaw (there is a pattern here)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> do i toast? help me.




Sorry! Sorry! I was delayed. lol. I took a couple of hours off to watch Hell's Kitchen on the dvr. So shoot me!  

Like Rainy said - definitely toast the bread. ya gotta! And the assembly is subjective. All my life I put mayo on the bottom slice, then bacon, then tomato then lettuce then mayo on the top slice.

But now I put tomato on the bottom, then bacon, then lettuce (the mayo hasn't changed.) I think it tastes better with the bacon between the cool stuff. Altho maybe I will switch back next time for a nostalgic taste


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

See, to me, it's not a BLT unless it's on a dense white or sourdough bread. Then Miracle Whip Light on BOTH pieces of bread, bacon on the bottom, then tomato, then lettuce.


----------



## rainyday

If I think Miracle Whip is frankenfood I can't imagine what Miracle Whip Light must taste like.  


Tonight was chicken fajitas. Strips of chicken breast, red and yellow peppers and yellow onions sauteed in garlic-infused olive oil and seasoned with chili powder, paprika and cayenne. Served in whole wheat tortillas with sharp cheddar on top and low-fat sour cream and guac on the side.

Once they were assembled I should have put them under the broiler, but instead I was lazy and just nuked them to melt the cheese.


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> Sorry! Sorry! I was delayed. lol. I took a couple of hours off to watch Hell's Kitchen on the dvr. So shoot me!
> 
> Like Rainy said - definitely toast the bread. ya gotta! And the assembly is subjective. All my life I put mayo on the bottom slice, then bacon, then tomato then lettuce then mayo on the top slice.
> 
> But now I put tomato on the bottom, then bacon, then lettuce (the mayo hasn't changed.) I think it tastes better with the bacon between the cool stuff. Altho maybe I will switch back next time for a nostalgic taste


God, that does sound goooood. Thanks.
I'm sure we all have different ethnic backgrounds which limited our exposure to certain things. I've had BLTs and they're simply enough, but they weren't anything we had at home b/c my mom was born and raised in a place they're not eaten. It's really interesting to see how our parents' tastes and backgrounds influence us.


----------



## snuggletiger

SoVerySoft said:


> frankly, my tummy's been bothering me since dinner. could have been the pasta. could have been the fact that it was 2-1/2 servings that I ate by myself. lol



Ya sure it wasn't grapefruit soda? Does it taste like Grapefruit juice?


----------



## Brandi

Gyros with onion, tomato, lettuce, lots of sauce
Chocolate almond bakalava (homemade), turned out completely amazing!!:smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

salisbury steaks with gravy (Banquet frozen) and buttered rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Probably a KFC Mashed Potato Bowl.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Irish beef stew with Guinness stout (a recipe by Jeff Smith, the Frugal Gourmet). It's a little too warm for it, but it's my daughter's favorite dish and her birthday's tomorrow.


----------



## Jes

my bacon was a DISASTER.


----------



## Santaclear

Jes said:


> my bacon was a DISASTER.



Well said, Jes!


----------



## Chimpi

*Bread:* Sweet Buttermilk Pepperidge Farm
*Condiments:* Mayonnaise
*Cheese:* Land-O-Lakes Provolone
*Meat:* Mesquite Turkey Breast

Simple, absolutely Delicious.


----------



## rainyday

A big salad of romaine and shredded carrots and topped with chicken breast and peppers left from last night's fajitas.


----------



## missaf

Grilled chicken tenderloins with smokey flavored green beans and pita bread.


----------



## jamie

*2 strawberry margaritas. *

and as a side, a thinly sliced grilled porkchop with caramelized onions and 2 tortillas.


----------



## Jes

Santaclear said:


> Well said, Jes!


I...don't get it.

So, ok. I bought deli counter bacon. It was on sale. And it was so fatty that I literally couldn't chew through it. I kept pulling at it like a dog, and it was ruining my sandwich by flying out. Not even enough taste to it, b/c it was so much fat.

So now, i have a lbs left, so I'm thinking of just taking a sharp paring knife and getting rid of as much fat as possible. Even if that means ending up with bacon bits, and then cooking those bits. I can use them in salad. I just hate to waste.

What should I have done, for correct BLT bacon? I'm not a big fat on meat fan. Some people love that, I know, but I like lean meat. I just love the bacon flavor. And plesae don't speak to me of turkey bacon, or whatever. Tried it, not going there again. 

Is there a packaged, 'next to the deli counter' variety of bacon anyone would recommend? I can't get Niman at my store and I'm not going to Trader Joe's anytime soon. 

Please. Help a bitch out (tm). I have the tomatoes for the BLT and they won't last forever!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jes said:


> I...don't get it.
> 
> So, ok. I bought deli counter bacon. It was on sale. And it was so fatty that I literally couldn't chew through it. I kept pulling at it like a dog, and it was ruining my sandwich by flying out. Not even enough taste to it, b/c it was so much fat.
> 
> So now, i have a lbs left, so I'm thinking of just taking a sharp paring knife and getting rid of as much fat as possible. Even if that means ending up with bacon bits, and then cooking those bits. I can use them in salad. I just hate to waste.
> 
> What should I have done, for correct BLT bacon? I'm not a big fat on meat fan. Some people love that, I know, but I like lean meat. I just love the bacon flavor. And plesae don't speak to me of turkey bacon, or whatever. Tried it, not going there again.
> 
> Is there a packaged, 'next to the deli counter' variety of bacon anyone would recommend? I can't get Niman at my store and I'm not going to Trader Joe's anytime soon.
> 
> Please. Help a bitch out (tm). I have the tomatoes for the BLT and they won't last forever!


Center cut bacon would be my recommendation. Lean and you don't have the "shrinkage "factor as much as regular bacon.


----------



## MissToodles

Bacon fat is easily rendered if cooked in an oven. Take a roasting pan with a rack, line the bottom with tin foil and cook at 350 until you have your prefered degree of crispness. It really works!


----------



## Brandi

Well I opened the fridge and my daughter picked out dinner, leftovers. Chicken liver, onion, gravy, mashed potatoes and corn.

Dessert, blueberries and whipped cream


----------



## MissToodles

rosemary flavored ham, roasted corn on the cob & asparagus and maybe some pineapple too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

tilapia filets fried in Tony Chacere's Fry mix and crickle cut french fries.


----------



## jamie

I am making a quiche with spinach, garlic, green onions and broccolini. Dessert is strawberry peach pie.


----------



## TraciJo67

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> See, to me, it's not a BLT unless it's on a dense white or sourdough bread. Then Miracle Whip Light on BOTH pieces of bread, bacon on the bottom, then tomato, then lettuce.



Keep the rabbit food - just gimme several thick slices of very crispy bacon wrapped up in an untoasted slab of doughy white bread, held in place with a generous slathering of mayo. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

TraciJo67 said:


> Keep the rabbit food - just gimme several thick slices of very crispy bacon wrapped up in an untoasted slab of doughy white bread, held in place with a generous slathering of mayo. :eat1:


Now I am a heretic. Thick slices of white bread, crispy bacon, lettuce, cheese, and ...ketchup.


----------



## jamie

ScreamingChicken said:


> and ...ketchup.



Uh oh...are you sure you don't want to remove that before SVS gets here... I would hate for you to be banned from the Foodee Board for saying the K word.


----------



## ValentineBBW

ScreamingChicken said:


> Now I am a heretic. Thick slices of white bread, crispy bacon, lettuce, cheese, and ...ketchup.



11th Commandment: Thou shalt not put ketchup on bacon!!


good grief - you and my father are/were heathens


ETA: It's just SO wrong!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> Now I am a heretic. Thick slices of white bread, crispy bacon, lettuce, cheese, and ...ketchup.




*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Uh oh...are you sure you don't want to remove that before SVS gets here... I would hate for you to be banned from the Foodee Board for saying the K word.



You are so right! But, he is lucky that I just had a heavenly dinner. So I am in a good mood


----------



## SoVerySoft

So, I am driving home from work and I drive past a local seafood restaurant. They specialize in fish (not shellfish which I adore). And there is a sign out front that says "All You Can Eat Crabs TODAY". I almost had an accident!  

My mind races. Who do I know locally who can go to dinner with me? It was already after 6 PM, so it had to be someone really near by. I called one friend but he already had plans, and my roomie hates seafood.

So, I decided to go alone! But then I realized - DUH! Maybe they will just sell me some and I can bring them home. And they did 

I got a dozen old bay style Maryland Blue Claw Crabs. I am one happy girl, my friends 

View attachment crabs2sm.jpg​


----------



## ScreamingChicken

jamie said:


> Uh oh...are you sure you don't want to remove that before SVS gets here... I would hate for you to be banned from the Foodee Board for saying the K word.


Fine. Catsup  .

Keep in mind that's how I ate my BLT as a kid . It wasn't untiil I got married 11 years ago, that my wife finally made me try mayo(among other foods). I like it with mayo but I LOVE it with catsup.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> Fine. Catsup  .



You can't fool meeeeeeeeee!!

make it stop. lol


----------



## jamie

Yay, Randi - those look great!

As an addendum to my earlier post, I remembered to take a picture tonight. I think I was so suprised that I didn't mess dinner up that I was in awe.  I don't know why, but I really really am not a good cook, I think it is all that step by step and measuring stuff. Anyhow - 

Veggie quiche with broccolini, onions, spinach:






Dessert: Straberry peach pie:





(Sorry they are a little blurry, my bf has a new camera and I am not sure exactly how to work it.)


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Yay, Randi - those look great!
> 
> As an addendum to my earlier post, I remembered to take a picture tonight. I think I was so suprised that I didn't mess dinner up that I was in awe.  I don't know why, but I really really am not a good cook, I think it is all that step by step and measuring stuff. Anyhow -
> 
> Veggie quiche with broccolini, onions, spinach:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert: Straberry peach pie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry they are a little blurry, my bf has a new camera and I am not sure exactly how to work it.)



oooh! Those look yummy!! How is broccolini? I've never tried it. and that pie! oh myyyyyyy!


----------



## jamie

I had never tried it either. I sauteed the green onions with minced garlic and then added it to the pan ... it was great, I almost had quiche with just spinach because we kept nibbling on it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Potluck dinner party. More pasta salads, potato salads, casseroles, and veggie concoctions than you can shake a stick at. :eat2: 

(I :wubu: potlucks, because I feel expected to try everything, and nobody wants to go home with leftovers.  )


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

SoVerySoft said:


> So, I am driving home from work and I drive past a local seafood restaurant. They specialize in fish (not shellfish which I adore). And there is a sign out front that says "All You Can Eat Crabs TODAY". I almost had an accident!
> 
> My mind races. Who do I know locally who can go to dinner with me? It was already after 6 PM, so it had to be someone really near by. I called one friend but he already had plans, and my roomie hates seafood.
> 
> So, I decided to go alone! But then I realized - DUH! Maybe they will just sell me some and I can bring them home. And they did
> 
> I got a dozen old bay style Maryland Blue Claw Crabs. I am one happy girl, my friends



That sounds SO good. If I lived near you, I so would have gone, SVS. Hell, for crab, I would have called into work sick. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That sounds SO good. If I lived near you, I so would have gone, SVS. Hell, for crab, I would have called into work sick. :eat2:



Same here! I wish you did live nearby, we'd feast! 

Normally I have to drive 1-1/2 hrs to the closest crab place, and it costs nearly twice as much as this. 

I found out after picking up the crabs that they will be having them every week all summer long!

Finally, I will have my crab cravings satisfied!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I'm a good little feaster! Unfortunately, this state is landlocked and I've inherited my mom's passion for seafood. (My insane SIL thinks all seafood save shrimp is disgusting. She's a freak.)


----------



## Brandi

Breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and sweet baby peas...

and dessert, I'm not sure yet...lol


----------



## Jane

Jes said:


> I'm *STILL* mad about Hardee's!!!


Do you have Carl's Jr. where you are Jes? It's the same chain.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

chicken, purple onion, and green bell peper sauteed in butter, garlic, salt, and crushed red pepper and tossed with penne pasta.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to have creamy tomato soup with risoto and grilled provolone cheese sammiches.. i feel like having an old fashioned kids favorite that's updated a smidge  If it gets to dinner time and i dont want to cook, we'll just have pizza lol


----------



## TraciJo67

Brandi said:


> Breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and sweet baby peas...
> 
> and dessert, I'm not sure yet...lol



Any special way that you bread the chops? This is my favorite meal, and I'm always looking for a few different ways to bread the pork chops.


----------



## Brandi

I make my own bread crumbs from 12 grain bread, add garlic powder (lots of it), first dip it in flour, then egg, then my bread crumbs. It's soooo good!!!


----------



## Jes

Jane said:


> Do you have Carl's Jr. where you are Jes? It's the same chain.


I don't think so. I'm not sure I've ever even heard of it. Hmmn. Thanks though.


----------



## TraciJo67

Brandi said:


> I make my own bread crumbs from 12 grain bread, add garlic powder (lots of it), first dip it in flour, then egg, then my bread crumbs. It's soooo good!!!



That sounds divine - thank you for sharing it!


----------



## jamie

Barilla pasta plus spaghetti, vodka sauce, garlic bread and sauteed zuchinni/yellow squash.

Dessert was the remainder of the strawberry peach tart thing.


----------



## Brandi

Warm mile high prime rib thinly sliced on a very soft kaiser with a Hellmans mayo, horseradish mixture....
Toss pasta salad, pasta, spinach, cucumber, red and orange peppers, red onion with an oil and balsamic vinegarette.

Dessert, granola, strawberries, blueberries and frozen strawberry yoghurt.


----------



## MisticalMisty

we are having jerk chicken kabobs...grilled corn and portabello mushrooms, a fresh salad and a tummy ache afterwards from the stuffing..LOL


----------



## Kimberleigh

Inspired by Jes's carbonara pasta salad - garlic parsley fetticucini with bacon, alfredo and asparagus.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

left over fried tilapia filets with louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## jamie

eh... CiCi's pizza. Not good at all, by any stretch of the imagination, but we are going out with friends and then over to their house to swim into the night, so I will manage. Wish I had thought ahead and made Randi's fruit dip.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> eh... CiCi's pizza. Not good at all, by any stretch of the imagination, but we are going out with friends and then over to their house to swim into the night, so I will manage. Wish I had thought ahead and made Randi's fruit dip.




Only takes 10 mins to make


----------



## EvilPrincess

very long week, even longer Friday - Taco Bell to the rescue, sometimes nothing else will do.....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

jamie said:


> eh... CiCi's pizza. Not good at all, by any stretch of the imagination, but we are going out with friends and then over to their house to swim into the night, so I will manage. Wish I had thought ahead and made Randi's fruit dip.



Actually, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CiCi's. Now I wish to eat a whole pizza... *Sigh.*


----------



## upender

I'm about to head out to the farmer's market and I'll find out when I get there. Dinner will be six. Spinach something or asparagus something, pesto something, and maybe the organic pork guy will be there. The only thing settled at this point is blueberry pie and ice cream.


----------



## jamie

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Actually, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE CiCi's. Now I wish to eat a whole pizza... *Sigh.*



I like the things around the pizza, the little curly-q pasta with the white sauce and the breadsticks and the cinnamon rolls, but the pizza portion here is usually a let down. The boys I was with though *really really* loved it. I have never seen skinny men eat that much before in my life. Oh, I like the brownies too. It was ok last night...but they had a macaroni and cheese pizza that I would say qualified as scary .

SVS - I didn't have time to run by the store, or I would have. We swam until 1am and had so much fun, I think we are doing it again next Friday...so I am planning on bringing it then.


----------



## Brandi

There was a special on small lobster tails for 2 bucks, so I grabbed 20 of them. 
Going to bbq about 5 of them and bbq a steak, baked potato with sour cream and onion, and of course butter, and some grilled veggies, zucchini, red onion and mushrooms
Dessert triple berry cheesecake ice cream.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Brandi said:


> There was a special on small lobster tails for 2 bucks, so I grabbed 20 of them.
> Going to bbq about 5 of them and bbq a steak, baked potato with sour cream and onion, and of course butter, and some grilled veggies, zucchini, red onion and mushrooms
> Dessert triple berry cheesecake ice cream.



I know where I'm goin' for dinner.


----------



## rainyday

Last night was boneless pork chops baked in one of those seasoning bags (first try doing that; not bad), taters and steamed asparagus.

I could really have done lobster tails though. That sounds yum!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

After two chalupas and half an order of nachos and reading the posts of certain people here, I'm ready to vomit.


----------



## Jes

Kimberleigh said:


> Inspired by Jes's carbonara pasta salad - garlic parsley fetticucini with bacon, alfredo and asparagus.


Did you try my final version, K? It's not carbonara, as I couldn't see a way of making that work, but it's quite cute. In a homey, comfort-food way, not an haute cuisine way. But it's a hit in this household.


----------



## Jes

Brandi said:


> Dessert triple berry cheesecake ice cream.


That doesn't even exist!!


----------



## Brandi

Jes said:


> That doesn't even exist!!




It does exist when you make it homemade


----------



## jamie

Fair food! Half of a ribeye sandwich, a bite of his italian sausage, we split a funnel cake, lemon slush and an ice cream cone. :eat1: :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ

We had burgers hot off the grill on ciabata rolls with all the trimmings and really fresh sweet corn with real butter...I am stuffed!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

leftover steamed rice with some butter and hot sauce added for flavor.


----------



## wtchmel

I love this thread! Tonight we're having 1lb porterhouse steaks cooked on the weber and the side is broccoli and cauliflower. (no starch, seeing as we filled up on chips and guacamole, mini cupcakes, krispy cremes and oreos!)


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight: Delicious homemade 15 bean and ham soup that my roommie made and 3 cheese totellini pasta salad that I made. 
I figure that, with a stretch of the imagination, this may be considered an 18 course meal!! :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chinese food from a local restaurant (all appetizers): small spring rolls, giuyim shrimp (shrimp tossed with seasoned flour, then sauteed in garlic and black pepper), hargau (shrimp wrapped in thin dumpling skin then steamed) and barbecued spare ribs.

It sounded better than it was.

View attachment ChineseSm2.jpg​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I LOVE hargau! Honestly, I think I might eat myself to death if given unlimited amounts of it. Thankfully, my mom makes it like once a year and otherwise no restaurants within a 300 mile radius make it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I LOVE hargau! Honestly, I think I might eat myself to death if given unlimited amounts of it. Thankfully, my mom makes it like once a year and otherwise no restaurants within a 300 mile radius make it.



There is a restaurant about 45 minutes from me that makes it soooo good. It's so fresh and full of flavor. 

But this place - it was almost tasteless. I was SOOO disappointed.

Looking at that plate, it makes me want it all again, but like I said, it wasn't very good. This particular restaurant has really good sounding dishes on its menu, but their execution is almost always a letdown.


----------



## Jes

Brandi said:


> It does exist when you make it homemade


you hush your mouth!


----------



## Brandi

Well for Father's day, we had a big lunch which included:
Soulvaki ribs
BBQ ribs
Lots of wings
Corn on the cob
Poor man's potato salad (LOL potatoes, lots of eggs and onion with mayo, salt and pepper soo good)
Toss salad
Stuffed mushrooms

Dessert was a blizzard ice cream cake from Dairy Queen


----------



## Fuzzy

Mongolian BBQ probably.


----------



## jamie

Bbq'ed chicken, buttered corn, and parmesan brussel sprouts. Dessert was a fruit salad of strawberries, peaches and a little whipped cream.


----------



## SoVerySoft

We went to one of our fave new places tonite (Berna and NancyGirl, you payin' attention?  ) The Skylark Diner. It's a really neat place - has kind of a retro-futuristic feel to it. Yeah, I know. How can it be retro and futuristic? Well think...Jetsons. 

We've never been disappointed with the food there. Today I remembered to bring my camera. 

My appetizer was:






a Lump Crab and Avocado Tower with ruby red grapefruit vinaigrette and fresh chives. This was incredible!! You can't tell here, but under all that salad was tons of sweet, fresh lump crabmeat. And lots of avocado. Really good! I would get it again!!​
My main dish was:





Sliced Filet Mignon Sandwich with arugula, roasted tomatoes, shaved red onion, bleu cheese spread on a homemade ciabatta. Served with onion rings and french fries. I forgot to take a pic till I was halfway done! This was delish! The fries were amazing and the meat...yum!​
My roomie's dessert was:





Sky High Ricotta Cheesecake with short dough crust, vanilla and strawberry sauce.​
And mine was:





Three Continent Brulee with Classic Tahitian vanilla, Belgium chocolate, and Columbian café latte. Only problem was, they gave me 2 cafes and no chocolate ​


----------



## ScreamingChicken

starters was spinach dip w/ garlic & parmesean pita chips and slasl fresco w/Tostitos Scoops

shake n bake boneless pork chops, loaded mashed potatoes, buttered broccoli, and rolls

dessert was Italian cream cake


----------



## Fuzzy

We had dinner at the Cracker Barrel. But it was really late, and I didn't feel like having a steak, or a burger.

So I had the veggie plate (four of their side vegetables, in larger portions): green beans, corn, turnip greens, and mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## jamie

Good gracious, that looks wonderful, Randi.


----------



## MLadyJ

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I LOVE hargau! Honestly, I think I might eat myself to death if given unlimited amounts of it. Thankfully, my mom makes it like once a year and otherwise no restaurants within a 300 mile radius make it.



OK I live CLOSE to Tn where is your MOM??? lol...I'd kill for some Har Gow:wubu:

And Randi...you ALWAYS have the best dang stuff to eat..it's 9am and I'm ready for DINNER!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

MLadyJ and Jamie...

It's a great place - and it's only a DINER. I am amazed every time I go.

btw, I don't eat _that_ well - I just take pics so it tempts you more 

There are so many people on here (you two included) who tempt us with just their words. Imagine if you all took pics!

(hint, hint)


----------



## bigsexy920

OMG I so have to go. NOW I want to go more than ever.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is leftovers,

bbq wings, soulvaki ribs, toss salad

Dessert...leftover peanut butter cup blizzard cake mmmmmm


----------



## jamie

Taco Bell, yo.
It is that kind of work week with 12-13 hour days... I see a lot of fast food and Lean Cuisines in my future.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Rare roast beef and sharp cheddar cheese melted over half an onion bagel. With lots of horseradish, to hopefully unclog my sinuses.

Last night we went out for Father's Day and had a delicious dinner. I had jambalaya fettucine, one of my favorite dishes, and a bite of my sweetie's parfait which I think was the best thing I've ever eaten. It had liqeur soaked sponge cake, chopped up fruit -- peaches, pears, blueberries and strawberries -- interspersed with white chocolate moose and sprinkled with pastachios. Holy taste buds, Batman. It rocked.


----------



## EvilPrincess

On the road for business travel, and the first night dinner was spectacular. I requested Italian. 

 We shared appetizers 

Procuitto wrapped grilled shrimp on a bed of roasted peppers
Polenta cakes with sausage
Clams sautéed in white wine and garlic 

Tons of fresh crispy bread with real butter

Brusetta with fresh tomatoes, basil olive oil and Parmesan cheese curls

Dinner for me, rare fillet, with caramelized onions and butter, Gorgonzola ravioli, and grilled veggies. 

I picked the wine, and we had a wonder bottle or four of Zin, can't remember the name <giggle>

We shared homemade spumoni and tiramisu.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled pumpernickel with pastrami, baby swiss, and sauerkraut. With Tomato soup, cheetos, and raw snap peas.


----------



## rainyday

Chicken pot pie. Made one for a friend who just had surgery, then decided to make a second one to keep.


----------



## Fuzzy

rainyday said:


> Chicken pot pie. Made one for a friend who just had surgery, then decided to make a second one to keep.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rainyday again._

You can't go wrong giving Pot Pies away.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> On the road for business travel, and the first night dinner was spectacular. I requested Italian.
> 
> We shared appetizers
> 
> Procuitto wrapped grilled shrimp on a bed of roasted peppers
> Polenta cakes with sausage
> Clams sautéed in white wine and garlic
> 
> Tons of fresh crispy bread with real butter
> 
> Brusetta with fresh tomatoes, basil olive oil and Parmesan cheese curls
> 
> Dinner for me, rare fillet, with caramelized onions and butter, Gorgonzola ravioli, and grilled veggies.
> 
> I picked the wine, and we had a wonder bottle or four of Zin, can't remember the name <giggle>
> 
> We shared homemade spumoni and tiramisu.




HOLY MOLY!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hebrew National hot dogs, broiled till crispy then plunked into soft buns with yellow mustard and a roasted red pepper/eggplant spread that I get at Trader Joe's. (munched on bread and butter pickles while waiting for the dogs to cook)

It was surprisingly great!! Never put that stuff on a doggie before. Great match.

I had a big bowl of Breyer's rainbow sherbet with some french vanilla ice cream for dessert. Sorta of a fruity creamsicle in a bowl.


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!


 
LOL - yeah that is what I said when I paid the bill.... almost surpassing the food was the service. The best server I have seen in a very long time. Made great suggestions and did not automatically give the oldest male at the table the check. She realized early on that I was hosting the dinner and acted appropriately, which is rare.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A...em... few... hot dogs , bun length, with chili, shredded colby jack , and mustard.


----------



## upender

EvilPrincess said:


> On the road for business travel, and the first night dinner was spectacular. I requested Italian.
> 
> We shared appetizers
> 
> Procuitto wrapped grilled shrimp on a bed of roasted peppers
> Polenta cakes with sausage
> Clams sautéed in white wine and garlic
> 
> Tons of fresh crispy bread with real butter
> 
> Brusetta with fresh tomatoes, basil olive oil and Parmesan cheese curls
> 
> Dinner for me, rare fillet, with caramelized onions and butter, Gorgonzola ravioli, and grilled veggies.
> 
> I picked the wine, and we had a wonder bottle or four of Zin, can't remember the name <giggle>
> 
> We shared homemade spumoni and tiramisu.



My God, were you IN Italy?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

After spending about 30 hours being furious and not eating (because nothing gets even with the boss like refusing to eat... gah), I bought a mini pizza for dinner.


----------



## Brandi

Breaded zucchini, green beans, ham and scallop potatoes.

Jelly belly mixed beans for dessert lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Its Tuesday Taco Night!!! Lots and Lots of Tacos!


----------



## EvilPrincess

upender said:


> My God, were you IN Italy?


 
Very close...the south side of Pittsburgh


----------



## EvilPrincess

Second night on the road dinner - 

Crusty bread with herbed butter

Shared with the table 
Huge shrimp cocktails (presentation was fun, they were done in a double glass that had dry ice in the bottom, they came to the table smoking and bubbling)
Oysters Rockefeller (tasty but needed a little more Pernod)
Grilled swordfish cubes on skewers
Lump crab cakes 

Lobster bisque substituted for a salad

Main course - Stuffed jumbo scallops with a mango glaze

to end the meal 

Mango ice cream parfait, layered with creme fresh and berries 

Chardonnay - Cakebread- all the way around -


----------



## rainyday

EP, could I be one of your clients. Please.


----------



## Santaclear

EvilPrincess said:


> On the road for business travel, and the first night dinner was spectacular. I requested Italian.
> 
> We shared appetizers
> 
> Procuitto wrapped grilled shrimp on a bed of roasted peppers
> Polenta cakes with sausage
> Clams sautéed in white wine and garlic
> 
> Tons of fresh crispy bread with real butter
> 
> Brusetta with fresh tomatoes, basil olive oil and Parmesan cheese curls
> 
> Dinner for me, rare fillet, with caramelized onions and butter, Gorgonzola ravioli, and grilled veggies.
> 
> I picked the wine, and we had a wonder bottle or four of Zin, can't remember the name <giggle>
> 
> We shared homemade spumoni and tiramisu.



Lordy! :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

Last night we had a combination of home cooked and takeout. 

I had made a batch of sauteed bok choi with carrots. And Hubby picked up an order of spicy pepper chicken from a little Asian takeaway on the way home from work. It was very, very, very good. 

The bok choi dish goes like this:

- 1 bunch of bok choi, stems separated from green tops. 
- 1 cup thinly sliced carrot
- 1 tablespoon minced ginger
- 1 teaspoon minced garlic
- 1 tablespoon canola oil
- 2 tablespoons water
- 1 tablespoon soy sauce
- 1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame oil.

- Thinly slice bok choi stalks and carrots, chop bok choi greens and set aside.
- In a pan with lid, heat canola oil, and saute garlic and ginger for about 15 seconds, until the flavors are released.
- Add thinly sliced bok choi stalk and thinly sliced carrot and saute for about a minute or so until tender. 
- Add water and soy sauce, put in chopped bok choi greens, cover pan with lid until greens are wilted.
- Remove from heat, uncover lid, and toss in sesame oil before serving.


The spicy pepper chicken was just chunks of un-breaded chicken stir fried with green bell peppers, onions, garlic, and a very spicy orange sauce that tastes like tomato with a lot of hot chili pepper. It's not sweet at all, very spicy hot and savory. It's served with a side of rice. 

It was not only very tasty, but very healty, and very cheap too!

Tracy


----------



## rainyday

I love bok choy stir-fried with chicken and garlic. I just wish the uncooked head didn't take up so much room in the fridge. Ditto with kale and other leafies.


----------



## EvilPrincess

rainyday said:


> EP, could I be one of your clients. Please.


Definitely, but remember that the price for these dinners is usually a long mind and butt numbing day sitting in a stuffy conference room.


----------



## jamie

Last night was lemon pepper pork chops, rice-a-roni, and steamed green beans. Dessert was the hormonal special...also known as Death By Chocolate cake from Kroger.

EP.. I hope you have more client dinners...your posts have sounded scrumptious.


----------



## EvilPrincess

jamie said:


> EP.. I hope you have more client dinners...your posts have sounded scrumptious.


 
Not for a little while... like to space the hits to the expense account, but I will share.... I should regale everyone with the long list of terrible box lunches eaten during long long long meetings...


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Not for a little while... like to space the hits to the expense account, but I will share.... I should regale everyone with the long list of terrible box lunches eaten during long long long meetings...



Sure, just to bring us back to reality.

For the record, I love the choices you made at those dinners. All things I would have chosen myself. 

We should dine together sometime!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> Last night we had a combination of home cooked and takeout.
> 
> I had made a batch of sauteed bok choi with carrots. And Hubby picked up an order of spicy pepper chicken from a little Asian takeaway on the way home from work. It was very, very, very good.
> 
> The bok choi dish goes like this:
> 
> - 1 bunch of bok choi, stems separated from green tops.
> - 1 cup thinly sliced carrot
> - 1 tablespoon minced ginger
> - 1 teaspoon minced garlic
> - 1 tablespoon canola oil
> - 2 tablespoons water
> - 1 tablespoon soy sauce
> - 1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame oil.
> 
> - Thinly slice bok choi stalks and carrots, chop bok choi greens and set aside.
> - In a pan with lid, heat canola oil, and saute garlic and ginger for about 15 seconds, until the flavors are released.
> - Add thinly sliced bok choi stalk and thinly sliced carrot and saute for about a minute or so until tender.
> - Add water and soy sauce, put in chopped bok choi greens, cover pan with lid until greens are wilted.
> - Remove from heat, uncover lid, and toss in sesame oil before serving.
> 
> 
> The spicy pepper chicken was just chunks of un-breaded chicken stir fried with green bell peppers, onions, garlic, and a very spicy orange sauce that tastes like tomato with a lot of hot chili pepper. It's not sweet at all, very spicy hot and savory. It's served with a side of rice.
> 
> It was not only very tasty, but very healty, and very cheap too!
> 
> Tracy



Wow, sounds pretty easy and very delicious. I am a bok choi fan, but have never cooked it myself. Perhaps it's time!


----------



## Brandi

Breaded pork chops, pasta in chunks of tomato, sauteed zucchini in some garlic...

Dessert is a pass tonight, my sugar has been high lately lol


----------



## jamie

Grilled hamburgers, asparagus, and mac n'cheese. Dessert will be strawberry cobbler if I get unlazy and a fig newton if I don't.


----------



## rainyday

Jamie, do you have a good recipe for the cobbler? I have four pints of strawberries that were on the bottom shelf of the fridge and a raw turkey breast leaked juice on them. Now I need something cooked to put them in.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Same here, Rainy. It's so good. (Edited to add I was talking about the bok choy but the cobbler sounds good, too~!)

Tonight we're having stir fry with zucchini, cabbage, carrots, onion, garlic, and broccoli. I was hoping for snow peas but they looked awful.  For my sweetie, I'll add chicken, and for the kid and I, shrimp.

Oh and for dessert? Cut up fruit and whipped cream.


----------



## Fuzzy

I bought a new deep fryer. It looks like I'm making pork and cabbage rolls, cream cheese fried wontons, pork stir-fry, crispy fried noodles (not in the deep fryer silly) with steamed white rice.


----------



## EvilPrincess

14 and 1/2 dry roasted salted peanuts
3 oz of diet coke, one large ice cube, served in a little plastic cup.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> 14 and 1/2 dry roasted salted peanuts
> 3 oz of diet coke, one large ice cube, served in a little plastic cup.



Someone's on her way home!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

stir fried pork and chop suey vegetables in stir fry sauce and served with steam rice.


----------



## MLadyJ

I hate to report..you guys know how much I LOVE food..tonight's dinner SUCKED!! I had been hearing about the new meatball sub with roasted garlic spread from Subway and just HAD to have 1. What a HUGE disappoinment. Meatballs tasted like mush, sauce was really acidy (is that a word?) and the roll was soggy in the middle and dried out on the ends...BAHHHH!!:doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft

MLadyJ said:


> I hate to report..you guys know how much I LOVE food..tonight's dinner SUCKED!!



Wahhhhhh! Don't you hate that?? 

I was having a run of bad meals a while back, but I am out of my slump! So I decree only yummy meals for you from now on


----------



## EvilPrincess

Bow tie pasta, spinach, in a light cream sauce, Parmesan, red pepper flakes, threw in some chicken to make it a meal. Salad of course, romaine, garbanzo beans (my thing lately), ranch dressing. 

Was totally divine, simple, eaten in silence.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I'm a day late...but wanted to share a meal that Berna (BigSexy920), Mr. Brian and I shared last night. We took Brian out for his birthday! (He was in NJ for training this week.)

We went to the Skylark (the place I posted the photos from on Sunday) which has been great every time we went, but they were off their mark tonite. It wasn't horrible, but it was a disappointment. 

Here's what we had.






_Berna's appetizer was Crispy Shrimp Tempura with a spicy citrus aoli_






_I got Asian Chicken Wings with spicy sesame hoisin glaze and pickled daikon_






_Brian didn't get an appetizer. His entree was Herb-Roasted Balsamic Chicken Capellini with sun dried tomatoes, roasted button mushrooms, and balsamic jus_






_Berna's entree was Mile High Meatloaf made with veal, beef and pork, on rye bread, with whipped potatoes and gravy on everything. But...it was pretty yukky. So she sent it back and got..._






_A bacon cheeseburger! She said it was gooood._ :eat2: 






_I'd gotten this dish before and it was GREAT. It's Caribbean Dusted Sea Scallops with island cous cous and an orange Curacao sauce. But this time, as you can see, the scallops were overcooked. It tasted ok, but I prefer my scallops seared, not charred._






_Berna got Classic Key Lime Pie with a graham crust and raspberry sauce. And it matched her nails beautifully!_






_I got South American Tres Leches Cake - extremely rich sponge cake baked with three milks (condensed, evaporated and whole milk.)_






_And here's the birthday boy! He also got key lime pie_.​

It was a fun meal even if it wasn't one of Skylark's best. Great company! Good conversation!

Can't ask for more than that. (OK, better food. Hush!)

P.S. And maybe a pic of Berna and me?? I wasn't thinking!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Second night on the road dinner -
> 
> Crusty bread with herbed butter
> 
> Shared with the table
> Huge shrimp cocktails (presentation was fun, they were done in a double glass that had dry ice in the bottom, they came to the table smoking and bubbling)
> Oysters Rockefeller (tasty but needed a little more Pernod)
> Grilled swordfish cubes on skewers
> Lump crab cakes
> 
> Lobster bisque substituted for a salad
> 
> Main course - Stuffed jumbo scallops with a mango glaze
> 
> to end the meal
> 
> Mango ice cream parfait, layered with creme fresh and berries
> 
> Chardonnay - Cakebread- all the way around -



So I meant to ask you, EP, why didn't you take photos of the food? I'm sure your co-workers and/or clients would have only thought you were a _little_ bit nuts. Nothing irreparable.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is grilled zucchini, aparagus, peppers and onion on a tortilla with sundried tomato havarti cheese. 
Lamb kabobs.

And for dessert peanut butter chocolate torte cake mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> So I meant to ask you, EP, why didn't you take photos of the food? I'm sure your co-workers and/or clients would have only thought you were a _little_ bit nuts. Nothing irreparable.


 
We occasionally whip out the camera phones and do some "team building photos", but not this time, I will try to remember. Everything was very nicely presented. After the 9 of us got through sharing apps. slinging sauce, and spilling wine, the poor table looked like a war zone. We ended the evening with a neat scotch (single malt) and cigars........ what we do for work...


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> We occasionally whip out the camera phones and do some "team building photos", but not this time, I will try to remember. Everything was very nicely presented. After the 9 of us got through sharing apps. slinging sauce, and spilling wine, the poor table looked like a war zone. We ended the evening with a neat scotch (single malt) and cigars........ what we do for work...



Remind me, how much do you have to pay them to let you work there?


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight I made a roast in the crockpot w/tomatoes, carrots, onions and red peppers. It'll be great with my mashed potatoes!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Running late tonight.. stopped by a local Indian Curry house, and got a chicken vindaloo with potatoes.

Oh boy. That was a spicy one.


----------



## Santaclear

Lordy! This thread makes me so hungry! SVS, those pics make the food look INCREDIBLE even tho you say it wasn't that great! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and beef over brown rice

Dessert homemade mango ice cream


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Totino's Pepperoni & Sausage pizza.

Forgive me, for I have sinned against the Foodee gods and goddesses.


----------



## Tina

An Ezekiel whole wheat pita filled with hummus, a slice of chipotle turkey, half an avocado and some slices of purple onion. I'll be going out to the kitchen to get some cherries in a little while.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Garlic Parmesan Sauce on Rotini pasta with sliced grilled chicken. I think I am in a pasta zone. 

It was incredibly good- best sauce I have had in quite a while.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Garlic Parmesan Sauce on Rotini pasta with sliced grilled chicken. I think I am in a pasta zone.
> 
> It was incredibly good- best sauce I have had in quite a while.




Did you buy it or make it? If bought...store or restaurant??


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Did you buy it or make it? If bought...store or restaurant??


 
Made it- Beat even Rachel Ray - took me 15 minutes from start to finish. 

Well there are some cheats 

I had individual portions of grilled marinated chicken in the freezer that were done last week- (best thing in the world, did boneless skinless chicken fillets and marinated batches in different things, grilled them and froze them in individual serving sizes. I have been taking them to work, eating them for dinner, making chicken salad, good stuff)

Garlic Parmesan sauce- little olive oil, little butter, flour, (make a white sauce) half and half/milk combo, Parmesan cheese, and season to taste with black pepper, salt (kosher), and garlic. 

8 minutes to boil the rotini, made the sauce while boiling, nuked the chicken, drain, pour, chop. Done!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Made it- Beat even Rachel Ray - took me 15 minutes from start to finish.
> 
> Well there are some cheats
> 
> I had individual portions of grilled marinated chicken in the freezer that were done last week- (best thing in the world, did boneless skinless chicken fillets and marinated batches in different things, grilled them and froze them in individual serving sizes. I have been taking them to work, eating them for dinner, making chicken salad, good stuff)
> 
> Garlic Parmesan sauce- little olive oil, little butter, flour, (make a white sauce) half and half/milk combo, Parmesan cheese, and season to taste with black pepper, salt (kosher), and garlic.
> 
> 8 minutes to boil the rotini, made the sauce while boiling, nuked the chicken, drain, pour, chop. Done!



That sounds damn fine. You are an inspiration. 

All I had for dinner the past 2 nights was Boston Market. lol


----------



## Fuzzy

No dinner yet. I not feels so good.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> No dinner yet. I not feels so good.


 
Sorry to hear that Fuzz-miester- clear liquids!


----------



## rainyday

An Amy's vegetarian lasagne piece made non-vegetarian by the addition of two turkey sausage links.

Appetizer was a bowl of cereal and soymilk.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese with tomato, cauliflower and a grilled steak.

I'm making a carrot cake with cream cheese icing for dessert


----------



## Fuzzy

Its another family (in-laws) potluck today. I made my super deluxe everything but the kitchen sink bbq beans.


----------



## Esme

Tonight was comfort food night.

I made a big, old-fashioned meatloaf like mom used to make and some garlic-cheddar mashed potatoes. YUM!

The bonus is, tomorrow is a meatloaf sammich day!:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went out to the Potato Patch tonight. Started off with Yeast Rolls and Chocolate Chip muffins w/ whipped butter. Gourmet burger with mustard, bacon, cheddar & Jack cheeses, lettuce, onion, pickles, jalapenoes and mushrooms with battered fries on the side.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Last Night; herb rubbed beer can chicken on an alderwood smoked grill with smoked red peppers, sweet white corn on the cob, and tossed baby greens with toasted pine nuts and blue cheese in a simple herbed vinagrette. For dessert; Fresh blueberries in cream with maple syrup and a splash of orange juice.


----------



## Brandi

Salmon balls (canned salmon, egg, green onion, red peppers, bread crumbs, and cheese) with very creamy mashed potatoes, sauteed green beans with red peppers, onion in an italian salad dressing. 

Dessert double chocolate caramel ice cream...yes it's homemade!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Damn, Brandi, you eat some amazing stuff. I'm so jealous!

Tonight I think we're grilling chicken breasts since it's pretty warm. I'll probably cook up some baked beans and some corn on the cob. And salad. And I think I'll go pick up some beer, too.

For dessert, if I pull it together (doubtful) I'll make a fresh strawberry pie. If not, just strawberries.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Rotini pasta and meatballs, Classico Four Cheese sauce, and Three Cheese Texas Toast.


----------



## Friday

Grilled burgers with good tomatoes and shrimp pasta salad. Sliced peaches and berries with a drizzle of honey and balsamic for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

Thanks Miss Vickie, thank god I do not have a picky daughter too lol


----------



## EvilPrincess

Pizza, pizza, pizza, and a salad. Craving satisfied


----------



## SoVerySoft

Chinese buffet tonite. The highlights were snow crab legs (lots and lots) with melted butter. And peanut butter chicken. Also several shrimp dishes that were decent.

The best thing was: I stole both wings off of a roasted chicken. Not all at once - I took one, and since no one took the other, I went back for it. Crispy skin at its best!

Last night I started to have a lobster that I bought at the grocery store but it was bad. Nasty. Gross. I had to toss it 

So last night turned out to be a 3rd night of leftovers from Boston Market.


----------



## Esme

Tonight's dinner was pitiful... a bag of microwave popcorn. And I'm not even in college anymore! Sad....


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers.


----------



## FatBoy

Tonite we ate McDonalds. I ate Hot Pockets and Chips an hour ago too!


----------



## Brandi

Well I made a pot of chili because I was craving chili dogs lol...so it's chili and garlic bread tonight...and fighting the temptation of the Kit Kat ice cream in my freezer that I bought....I'm thinking...I could take a taste...but since I love kit kat...that taste would continue until the container is finished. PLUS if my daughter is here with me (she is at daycare during the day) I won't consume so much ice cream. 

Yes I had a child to help me watch my portions lmao


----------



## Jes

After doing well cutting down on pasta (which I've wanted to do for awhile), I lost my shit and made TWO pasta meals (one hot, one cold) in the same night (but the cold was pasta salad for the rest of the week. Teighlor's recipe, actually, albeit modified. If you people didn't post, I'd have lost 20 lbs by now).

I had Chicken breast hunks in a creamy cheesy alfredo with basil and plum tomatoes sauce over pasta. It hit the spot.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Grilled chicken - fresh ginger and soy marinade 

Asian inspired salad, with a ginger dressing 

Glazed carrots - 


Watermelon and Cantaloupe for dessert-


----------



## ScreamingChicken

lots of grazing off of party food leftovers: chips & salsa. spinach dip w/ pita chips, hot wings w/ ranch dressing, BBQ brisket.


----------



## Fuzzy

Maddox-Brand Turkey steaks, mashed potatoes and cream cravy, broccoli normandy, green and wax beans, homemade wheat bread, and Crystal Light.


----------



## jamie

rainyday said:


> Jamie, do you have a good recipe for the cobbler? I have four pints of strawberries that were on the bottom shelf of the fridge and a raw turkey breast leaked juice on them. Now I need something cooked to put them in.



Rainy, I am so sorry I didn't see this earlier..I haven't been on the boards much in the past little bit..sorry.

It was more of a dump cake than an actual cobbler, but good grief it was good.

Strawberry pie filling (the one in the can with strawberries) and then I cut up a bunch of just picked strawberries and added them to the mix, with about a 1/2 pint of blueberries. Buttered an 8x8 glass pan. Put that mixture in the bottom and then sprinkled about 2Tb of sugar on top to make up for the fresh berries. Then sprinkled about 1/2 - 2/3 of a box of yellow cake mix on top. Melted a stick of butter in the microwave and poured over the top of every thing. Cooked in a 375 degree oven until it was brown and bubbly.

We are trying to watch portion control in the house and we would get sick of it after a couple of times, so I cut the recipe down and adjusted it from the original to fit what I had on hand. The original can be found on allrecipes under dump cake. Awful name for such a heavenly little dish. It tastes just like a cobbler, although the crust is not as flaky. Hope you found something to do with those berries!!


----------



## Brandi

Mashed potatoes, baby peas, chicken wings (deep fried - chinese like) and stove top stuffing cos I was craving it...

Little coconut donuts for dessert as my daughter asked for them lol


----------



## moonvine

Tossed salad, bbq sandwich, glass of milk.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

moonvine said:


> Tossed salad, bbq sandwich, glass of milk.



BBQ steak, baked potato, corn on the cob, salad and lemon cake for dessert


----------



## SoVerySoft

Creamed chipped beef (yum!) and a toasted corn english muffin. And corn on the cob.


----------



## Kimberleigh

Reuben Panini and Broccoli slaw. Then I have to go make Fuzzy's Texas Slaw.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner out for work at one of my local favorites 

Cosmopolitans at the bar, they make one of the best in town 

Crusty rolls with butter, it was worth the extra wait for the ones fresh out of the oven. 

Shared with the table appetizers

BBQ Shrimp, on yellow corn grits(blended with cheese green onions and black pepper) with southern caviar (field peas in a vinaigrette)

Ahi Tuna Spring roll, with a wasabi soy dipping sauce 

Lump crab cake with fresh mozzarella, tomato, basil, and drizzled with a reduction of balsamic vinegar 

Salads- we all tried the Wedge salad, classic blue cheese, bacon, and vine ripened tomatoes. 

The chef had two recommendations for dinner. 

Veal porterhouse, grilled medium, dusted with red sea salt and pepper, tarragon butter au jus for dipping, Yukon mashed potatoes, and baby spinach Alfredo. 

or the Grilled Red snapper in dill and lemon, with a praline mustard sauce with sautéed baby spinach. 

I had the veal, and one of my dining companions had the snapper, both were delightful. We traded bites. 

The third entrée on the table was a shrimp and pasta dish with homemade pasta, fresh shrimp, and artichokes. 

Dessert - 

Hot peach turnover with almond cinnamon ice cream 

Chocolate bread pudding with a cream sauce

Creme Brulee - with creme fresh and a few berries 

Decaf coffee all the way around. 


Everyone had rave reviews and the service was stellar.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried chicken, buttery Cajun rice, and corn on the cob.


----------



## Fuzzy

( Really?  )

Tamales!!! My fav tamale place had enough for me to get one of each: Pork, Beef, and Chicken. With beans and rice.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken with bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion and LOTS of Hellmans on a very cheesy bun.

Dessert was this...
http://www.gaylea.com/recipes/sourcreamberrycake.html

mmmmm


----------



## Miss Vickie

Vietnamese chicken cabbage salad and spring rolls. (The salad is homemade. The spring rolls? Not so much.)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

corn dogs and fries


----------



## Esme

Tonight was homemade bbq chicken and sweet potato fries. YUM!


----------



## HottiMegan

i think ooey gooey nachos with black beans and soy burger crumbles.. the more cheese the better


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dinner was...






A cheesesteak with fried onions





Fried chicken





A YooHoo to drink





A strawberry cheesecake Klondike bar for dessert.

URP!​


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not really sure. I want a bit of everything. I think I'm going to go to a local buffet called "Chuck-a-Rama". 

That title reminds me of the "Vomit" sketch on Classic SNL.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Sigh, there is not a decent cheese steak within 1000 miles of here. I am now sad. 



SoVerySoft said:


> Dinner was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cheesesteak with fried onions
> 
> 
> Fried chicken
> 
> 
> A YooHoo to drink
> 
> 
> A strawberry cheesecake Klondike bar for dessert.
> 
> URP!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Another hot and sweaty say here....no cooking for me. 

Fresh Guacamole 
Salsa 
Yellow corn chips...


----------



## jamie

Mini ravioli from Trader Joe's with olive oil, diced tomatoes we got from the farmer's market and zuchinni that had been sauteed with garlic and red pepper flakes. Garlic bread. I am not terribly fond of tomatoes, but these were incredible, the tasted red and fruit and with a little salt it was a bite of summer.

Dessert was Dannon Light blackberry yogurt.


----------



## HottiMegan

jamie said:


> Mini ravioli from Trader Joe's with olive oil, diced tomatoes we got from the farmer's market and zuchinni that had been sauteed with garlic and red pepper flakes. Garlic bread. I am not terribly fond of tomatoes, but these were incredible, the tasted red and fruit and with a little salt it was a bite of summer.
> 
> Dessert was Dannon Light blackberry yogurt.



This makes me want to go to trader joes today  I love their food


----------



## Brandi

Homemade shrimp burgers (baby shrimp, 12 grain bread crumbs, lots of fresh garlic, onion, egg, mushrooms and green peppers) on a very fresh bun with tomato, more onion(LOL), cucumber and mayo.

Homemade fries (put cheese on my daughters and salsa on mine)

Dessert was fresh cherries about 2 lbs lol


----------



## Mercedes

BBQ-ed fresh meat sausages with herbs (local thingie!), BBQ chicken, spare-ribs, and salad with hellman's mayo!

BBQ is my favourite food!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Dinner with parents... Beef kabobs and Sante Fe styke pasta salad. Gave the neighbors' dogs the leftovers. They didn't quite snap, but one dragged his teeth and seemed to try to suck the meat off my hand. Tres irritating.


----------



## Fuzzy

Mongolian BBQ


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Miss Vickie said:


> Vietnamese chicken cabbage salad and spring rolls. (The salad is homemade. The spring rolls? Not so much.)



Spring rolls are SO easy, Vickie, and they freeze so great.  Shame on you!


----------



## jamie

Mojito chicken (browned on both sides, popped in the oven for 1/2 an hour and then put back in the skillet with some Mojito simmer sauce), vegetarian refried beans with garlic, red pepper, and mixed cheese, steamed broccoli and some tortillas.

Dessert was the last two Madelines from the bag.


----------



## Brandi

Grilled salmon caesar burger on a soft kaiser. Zucchini and tomato kabobs.

Pound cake with a strawberry cream I made


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

I am having salmon with red potatoes...yummy..LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft

I don't know what I'm having! We might not do pizza (even tho it's pizza night)

I feel like I should ask Free Thinker - what should I have for dinner??


----------



## ScreamingChicken

tortilla chips w/ salsa (green & red ) and queso w/ jalapenos. chimichanga, rice, refried beans and a hot fudge shake from DQ for dessert


----------



## jamie

Went to a party, dinner was a bunch of finger foods, but man they were good. 

The best were these little bacon cream cheese wraps. (Did ya hear that Randi?  ). I had never had them before. She said it was little bites of heart attack on a platter. White bread with garlic and herb cream cheese. That was rolled up with bacon around the outside and then she put them in the oven to bake. One of the people at the party was a weight loss doctor and she kept eating them and asserting how she was not a hypocrite.

Also some red pepper jelly and cream cheese dip, spincach dip, veggies and dip, SVS's fruit dip, mini sandwiches, shrimp coctail and birthday cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Went to a party, dinner was a bunch of finger foods, but man they were good.
> 
> The best were these little bacon cream cheese wraps. (Did ya hear that Randi?  ). I had never had them before. She said it was little bites of heart attack on a platter. White bread with garlic and herb cream cheese. That was rolled up with bacon around the outside and then she put them in the oven to bake. One of the people at the party was a weight loss doctor and she kept eating them and asserting how she was not a hypocrite.
> 
> Also some red pepper jelly and cream cheese dip, spincach dip, veggies and dip, SVS's fruit dip, mini sandwiches, shrimp coctail and birthday cake.




OK, ya gotta tell me more about those cream cheese wraps (yeah, you've got my number! I'm pretty transparent! lol) So she spreads white bread with something like Boursin herb and garlic cheese or was it cream cheese mixed herself with garlic and herbs? (or a store bought cream cheese mixture?)

And it is rolled up with bacon on the outside? Is it cooked bacon and then just heated when it's all put in the oven? I assume so...

I know I am bring a pain, but those are the kinds of ingredients that get my engine running. So I need more info. lol

Also, I love red pepper jelly and cream cheese dip. And I love spinach dip! And did the fruit dip come out ok? 

Why wasn't I invited?? They had all my fave kinds of appetizers. wah!


----------



## Brandi

Most of the time when I make dinners, I generally make enough for a couple of meals. I freeze the rest in tupperware for lazy days or lunches....so today was...

roasted chicken, mashed potatoes with sauteed mushrooms and zucchini. (the zucchini and mushrooms were fresh though)

Dessert, pumpkin pie!!


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, ya gotta tell me more about those cream cheese wraps ... or a store bought cream cheese mixture?
> 
> And it is rolled up with bacon on the outside? Is it cooked bacon and then just heated when it's all put in the oven? I assume so...
> 
> And did the fruit dip come out ok?
> 
> Why wasn't I invited?? They had all my fave kinds of appetizers. wah!



1. Definitely a store bought mixed cream cheese. I am not sure if it was the whipped kind or the swirl Garlin n' Herb, but she did say it came out of a tub.

2. I will have to ask her about whether the bacon was pre-cooked or not, but I think it cooked in the oven because (this sounds so bad, but) the white bread is all toasty and tasty because it is soaking up some of the bacon grease, it kind of seasons the whole little roll of goodness.  I will verify and let you know though, so goood.

3. Fruit dip - delish and got good reviews. People were entranced by the bacon, you know it happens, but they ate a lot more of the fruit and the dip than they did the other dippy things.

4. You didn't get your invitation??!?!?!! That is it, the pr girl is fired. Next time we will call  

We haven't decided for tonight. It is Saturday and we are vying for who is the laziest.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

hot dogs with chili, cheese, and mustard


----------



## Brandi

Homemade vegetable soup (at my daughters request) and lamb ribs.

Dessert will be an egg nog smoothie


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a london broil in the crock pot it has been cooking all day.

I am going to shred up a big pile of it and smother it in Sweet Baby Rays bbq sauce and eat it on a toasted wheat bun. I can't decide if I want to try a slice of cheese on that yet. I will have a salad with it made up of baby spinich, and a mix of fancy (so it said on the bag) baby lettuces, with sunflower seeds (unsalted), and sliced almonds with italian dressing.

I can't hardly wait one more hour for dinner time. The meat has smelled so good cooking all day.


----------



## jamie

BLT's with uncured pepper bacon, farmers' market maters and lettuce and 7-grain bread from a local bakery. Honey Dijon chips. Dessert is a mini-lemon tart.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

homemade fried dill pickles & fried mushrooms with ranch dressing. A one pot entree of chicken & rice but with a couple cans of rotel addede seasoned with onion powder, salt, garlic powder, and cumin and topped with shredded colby jack.


----------



## MassiveMike

Roasted italian hot sausages with roasted veggies (peppers, onions, mushrooms, zucchini, and garlic cloves), served with Parmesean mashed potatoes. Yum! Oreo cheesecake coming up for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Italian Chicken, Vinegar-Style Pasta Salad, Steamed broccoli, glazed carrots, and fresh baked parkerhouse rolls.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh.. and yesterday, we went to Fuddruckers, and I got their 1 lb Original with Pepperjack cheese and all the fixins.  That alotta hamburger.


----------



## Brandi

Chopped roast beef in a mushroom gravy over very creamy mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.

Dessert is pumpkin pie with whipped cream


----------



## MassiveMike

Brandi said:


> Chopped roast beef in a mushroom gravy over very creamy mashed potatoes and corn on the cob.
> 
> Dessert is pumpkin pie with whipped cream



Ooh, I want that!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Suuuuuuuuushi. Yummy.


----------



## Esme

Tonight I went for healthy, yummy food. I made a big pseudo-Greek salad with baby Romaine, feta, tomatoes, grilled chicken, Kalamata olives, and some garlic croutons.... with bottled Greek dressing because I don't know how to make it myself. YUMMY!

**if anyone knows how to make good Greek dressing and wants to share, hit me up with a PM.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

"Fried" (baked) chicken covered in hot sauce and organic green beans.


----------



## Friday

Roasted chicken (Costco's) with stir fried vegies in spicy Yaki Soba noodles (homemade).

Tomorrow...fried chicken, potato salad, corn on the cob and strawberry shortcake with gingerbread cake for me. Fourth of July food!


----------



## Lexi

Friday said:


> Roasted chicken (Costco's) with stir fried vegies in spicy Yaki Soba noodles (homemade).
> 
> Tomorrow...fried chicken, potato salad, corn on the cob and strawberry shortcake with gingerbread cake for me. Fourth of July food!




Yakisoba has always been my favorite Japanese food.When I was in Japan years ago thats what I would live on. Yummmmm


----------



## MissToodles

Last night's dinner was deeeeeeeeliiiiiicious! We marinated chicken breasts & thighs in soy vay's chinese marinade. then out came the hibachi, along with some sirloin steak. I love the smokey flavor it imparts even if it's carciongeic. I cooked some corn on the cob and made fresh asparagus. Parboil the aspargus, then pan fried it with a bit of olive oil and then drizzled with vingear.

for dessert was hood ice cream. I can't find it in nyc, and although it isn't super rich like haagen daaz, it is tasty for a cheaper brand.


----------



## jamie

Lemon pepper chicken, tomato basil quinoa, and brussell sprouts.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Today we'll be grillin' but I got all the side dishes done yesterday. I made a vinegary cucumber salad, a pasta salad with sun dried tomatoes, and two fresh strawberry pies. We'll be grilling steaks, Italian sausage, and probably some buffalo burgers and hot dogs. It's just the three of us this year, but as usual I'm cooking for an army.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

pork loin cooked on the grill over charcoal, shells & cheese, ranch style beans and for a dessert a dump cake my wife made that consists of yellow cake, cream cheese, crushed pineapple, strawberries, cool whip, and vanilla pudding.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pizza (I premade my crust when I made homemade bread, so the crust was already pre-lightly cooked) with lots of cheese, green, red peppers, mushrooms and pepperoni...and then I put it on the bbq...sooooooooooo good!!
Veggies and a cucumber and dill dip by Renee's. Now this dip was so good, I even dipped my pizza in it lol


Dessert is fresh cherries.


----------



## SoVerySoft

cheeseburgers with vermont cheddar, piles of fried onions, 3-potato salad, corn on the cob, fresh sliced tomatoes drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with italian herbs. Still to come - watermelon, lemon meringue pie and possibly some Pepperidge Farm cookies. or Ben & Jerry's pistachio-pistachio ice cream.

Or maybe all of it! The night is young


----------



## Friday

> It's just the three of us this year, but as usual I'm cooking for an army.


You mean there's another way?:shocked: 

I figure if I'm going to grease up the kitchen frying chicken, it may as well be lots of chicken. :eat2: Between the leftovers and a few fresh vegies, I won't have to cook 'til Saturday. It's been hot (except for today of course. Raining this morning and partly cloudy now), so not cooking is good.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Cheeseburger:eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Hey Brandi? How do you cook pizza on the grill? How hot should the grill be? And is precooking the crust a bit a necessity? And if so how much?

Friday, I'm the same way. I don't seem to be able to cook small quantities, which is why both my freezers are jam packed with leftovers. Some are so old I think Carter was president.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight: A dollar taco from work and a cherry Pepsi. No great shakes.


----------



## Brandi

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey Brandi? How do you cook pizza on the grill? How hot should the grill be? And is precooking the crust a bit a necessity? And if so how much?QUOTE]
> 
> I make about 12 pizza crusts when making them. I very lightly bake them. Just when the dough turns into bread (does that make sense?) Then I freeze them.
> I have put the crust on the grill frozen to give it a more crispiness to it, and then I have just put the toppings on top of the frozen crust and put it on the grill.
> I don't really have a temp I put the grill at, as I just slowly cook it, until the cheese melts to my satisfaction.
> If I have confused you, let me know, I'll try to think harder, my day has not been a good one.


----------



## Brandi

tonight I am having homemade mac and cheese (lots of cheese) and cauliflower with lots of butter...


----------



## Friday

Have you ever tried putting broccoli and cauliflower in the mac and cheese? Yum. You just toss it in with the macaroni about a minute before it's done. Automatic vegies with cheese sauce.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

leftover rotel chicken and rice with colby jack


----------



## Brandi

Friday said:


> Have you ever tried putting broccoli and cauliflower in the mac and cheese? Yum. You just toss it in with the macaroni about a minute before it's done. Automatic vegies with cheese sauce.



I did that with my cauliflower. And I agree YUM. I have even put asparagus in it too. I use velveeta cheese so it's nice and creamy too mmmmm


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Thin Crust Surpreme Pizza


----------



## snuggletiger

Tonight it is Sushi with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Brandi

Cajun chicken thighs, roasted garlic potatoes (with sour cream on top), and squash.

Dessert probably fresh cherries.


----------



## jamie

Last night - Orange ginger salmon, creamed spinach, key lime pie ice cream. 

Tonight - Barilla PastaPlus spaghetti, spicy tomato and pesto sauce, naked Quorn (fake chicken) filets, red pepper/garlic zuchinni. Dessert was cherries and strawberries with whipped cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

couple of hot dogs ( one with mustard, one with ketchup) and tater tots. Punch bowl cake for dessert.


----------



## Santaclear

Once again, I want what you're all having.

Instead, I'M having a pre-made healthy-type burrito which I got at the natural grocery near my work, to which I'll add a bunch of soy cheese, cut-up fresh garlic and probably alfalfa sprouts. Maybe Haagen Dasz later (if I get out, 'cos I have none here.)


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527

Well 

i made the whole bag of chicken nuggets you get from the grocery store and i ate 4 donuts and washed it down with coke


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ranch seasoned fried chicken, buttery creole seasoned rice, and sweet peas.


----------



## Brandi

Lightly breaded cod pan fried with brown rice, mushrooms, red peppers and green beans.

Dessert homemade chocolate macaroons on a sugar cookie crust ( I don't cook the cookie dough too long so it turns out chewy)


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

PIZZA!!!
:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

Just some tuna sandwiches, tater tots and a pint of JamaicanMeCrazy Sorbet!!


----------



## Esme

Big, fresh chunks of baguette smothered with Sundried Tomato cream cheese from Whole Foods and some Michigan cherries.

I think I died and went to heaven. YUM! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> PIZZA!!!
> :eat2:



Same here. With pepperoni, sausage, garlic and onion. Too much stuff. I think I prefer fewer toppings. Don't faint!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tyson.........chicken........nuggets, and crystal light. I was tired, it was easy.
And then fatboy ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork lo mein... homemade. But I could really go for some eggrolls.


----------



## jamie

Went to dinner with the boys at #1 Chinese Buffet. That name just cracks me up. It is my best friend's favorite one but I thought it was pretty yucky. I came home and had toast as a follow up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Birthday cake at 5 am, followed by an ice cream bar, and then, I came home and had a glass of wine at 8 am. *Sigh.*


----------



## Brandi

Corned beef that has been cooking all day in the crock pot. A sort of casserole..bottom layer creamy mashed carrots, then creamy mashed turnip, then creamy mashed potatoes on top! Boiled cabbage with butter and balsalmic vinegar.

Dessert is left over macaroons from yesterday! I made a ton of them, the rest go in the freezer!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a pan of manicotti in the oven. Stuffed with a little hamburger, parmesan cheese, ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese, and parsley, covered in a garlic spaghetti sauce. I will have a salad with italian dressing with it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went to IHOP for dinner and had "Big Country Breakfast" ; 4 bsicuits & 4 sausage links smothered in cream gravy, 2 scrambled eggs w/ tabasco, hash browns w/ ketchup, 3 buttermilk pancakes w/ whipped butter & butter pecan syrup, and 4 1/2 cups of decaf.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A huge pot of home made beef stew!!!

Dessert was Golden Oreos!


----------



## jamie

Last night was another birthday get together, so it was party food again...not as great the second week in a row. Dessert was a big bowl of Pirates of the Caribbean cereal (that is right my soul can be bought). It was pretty tasty.

We had a big lunch at Ruby Tuesday's today, so I think dinner tonight will just be Ramen or a Lean Cuisine.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

skinless drumsticks that had been brushed with a mixture of olive oil and Mrs. Dash Tomato, Basil, & garlic then baked. Mac N Cheese


----------



## SoVerySoft

Went out to dinner tonite - got a broiled fisherman's platter: 3 oz lobster tail (awful - one of those tasteless chewy previously frozen types), one small stuffed shrimp, one grilled shrimp, 5 scallops, one stuffed clam and some flounder. Baked potato. Salad.

Wasn't great.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hamburger Helper Lasagne.


----------



## Carol W.

Boneless chicken strips sauteed with mushrooms, peppers, onions and teriyaki sauce over jasmine rice. Yummy.


----------



## SoVerySoft

leftovers from lunch at the "Garlic Rose" restaurant: Pasta carbonara with chicken, and lobster bisque.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

BBQ chicken and french fries :eat1:


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Carol W. said:


> Boneless chicken strips sauteed with mushrooms, peppers, onions and teriyaki sauce over jasmine rice. Yummy.



Oh that sounds so yummy...enjoy!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Last night it was leftover bbq ribs, potato salad and fresh fruit
tonight its Tony Roma  because Sister is in town and I want to take her someplace nice but not too expensive.


----------



## Brandi

I made bean soup (navy beans, green peppers, onion, carrot, celery)with pork...and topped it with sour cream. Very soft garlic bread sticks.

Dessert was raspberry tart pie with homemade french vanilla ice cream.


----------



## jamie

Barbequed thin pork chops, brussel sprouts, Barilla macaroni with diced tomatoes, onions and minced garlic. Dessert was a no-sugar added white chocolate & almond ice cream bar.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Shrimp dipped in butter seasoned with garlic, parsley and lemon pepper.


----------



## EvilPrincess

There we so many possibilities. The only thing that spoke to me was the vanilla bean ice cream and a frosty Coke (first time in years I can remember there actually being a real coke in the fridge). The perfect meal, a Coke Float!


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh... A coke float...


I'm having spaghetti with Prego spicy mushroom sauce.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Oh... A coke float...


Have you tried the Icee Float at Burger King yet? Vanilla Milkshake on the bottom half with Coke Icee on top. OMG :shocked:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night it was fried rice and spring rolls, homemade.


----------



## Brandi

Lightly bread pork chops, brown rice with a mushroom gravy with corn.

Dessert...cherries...lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

ScreamingChicken said:


> Have you tried the Icee Float at Burger King yet? Vanilla Milkshake on the bottom half with Coke Icee on top. OMG :shocked:




must. have.

I love icees. I love milkshakes. What's not to love about an icee float??

edited to add: oops, for dinner I had Stouffers creamed chipped beef and a toasted corn english muffin and seltzer. And for dessert, 2 french toast poptarts.

I need a chef. This is nuts.


----------



## Fuzzy

I found a bbq dry rub recently, and I'm trying it out on a couple boneless pork chops. I haven't decided on a side dish.. yet. Maybe some Zatarain's Yellow Rice, steamed ( insert vegetable ), a salad...


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> must. have.
> 
> I love icees. I love milkshakes. What's not to love about an icee float??
> 
> edited to add: oops, for dinner I had Stouffers creamed chipped beef and a toasted corn english muffin and seltzer. And for dessert, 2 french toast poptarts.
> 
> I need a chef. This is nuts.



I'd chef for you anyday.


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> for dinner I had Stouffers creamed chipped beef and a toasted corn english muffin and seltzer. And for dessert, 2 french toast poptarts.



That actually sounds pretty good .

For dinner we had a thin crust garden fresh pizza from Papa John's.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> I'd chef for you anyday.



ya big teaser!

Hey, would someone give me a week of Chef Fuzzy for Christmas this year?


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner Out - two thumbs up... 


Ahi Tuna Napoleon (raw ahi tuna, avocado, black sesame seeds, and an asian vinaigrette, with cucumber slices)

Grilled chicken stuffed with prosciutto, on a bed of gnocchi, grilled asparagus and red peppers 


dessert

peanut butter ice cream on a chocolate torte


----------



## MissToodles

wow, you really love seafood! I wish I could cultivate a taste for it, I always see photos and go "wow that looks scrumptious" but my palate goes yuck. 

I had steamed chicken & veggies, extremely boring .


----------



## Friday

Godiva Milk Chocolate Hazelnut Praline Ice Cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

beef chicmichanga w/ rice & refried beans, chips, salsa, queso & jalapenos


----------



## Tracyarts

We went to a restaurant in Galveston that has a patio on a pier out over the beach. Ocean Grill. Lovely weather for it too! I had grilled mahi mahi with a wine and raspberry sauce, a veggie and seafood rice pilaf on the side, and some fresh steamed and herbed vegetables as well. 

Oh my goodness was it GOOD! 

But way too expensive to make it a regular deal. Still... for a treat and to enjoy the weather? Totally worth every penny.

Tracy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheese manicotti. No great shakes; it's frozen.


----------



## Brandi

Lamb burgers with garlic sauce, cucumber, tomato, onion and lettuce.
Roasted garlic potatoes with Renee's cucumber and dill dip on it. mmmmmm

No dessert today


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Lamb burgers with garlic sauce, cucumber, tomato, onion and lettuce.
> Roasted garlic potatoes with Renee's cucumber and dill dip on it. mmmmmm
> 
> No dessert today




holy moly that sounds great. seriously. wow. man. 

Please move to New Jersey?


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> holy moly that sounds great. seriously. wow. man.
> 
> Please move to New Jersey?




I'd have to bring my daughter who loves food lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

boneless & seasoned baked pork chops and cheesy mashed potatoes


----------



## Friday

Wonderful broaster fried chicken at a place a friend owns. It's chicken night at Hans's!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I'd have to bring my daughter who loves food lol



Hey, whatever it takes!

You sounds like a great cook. Very creative.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Shakey's pepperoni pizza, mojo potatoes and fried chicken. 
Pizza night has returned and reared its wicked head in the middle of the week.


----------



## sweetnnekked

An order of Gnocchi Gorganzola and a Kalamata olive, sun-dried tomato and bacon pizza!!!


----------



## jamie

A bowl of Campbell's Beef Noodle soup and an almond butter with blackberry jam sandwich on wheat. Dessert was just too embarrassing to share (it involved ice cream, cereal and whipped cream...I think I am hormonal again.)


----------



## activistfatgirl

Pasta shells with fresh spinach, fresh tomatoes, parmesan shake, a few bites of fried salmon and garlic

Desert was a butter pecan paleta (Mexican style popsicle that's creamy but more like ice milk)


----------



## Brandi

My version of singapore noodles...only difference is that it was just seafood...shrimp, crab and scallops. VERY DELISH!!

Dessert was pumpkin pie with homemade vanilla ice cream


----------



## ScreamingChicken

fried chicken (thighs breaded with Tony Chacere's Seasoned Fish Fry). stuffing, and peas.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A big tossed salad with lemon pepper chicken tenders and Marie's Blue Cheese dressing!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A can of Slimfast Optima. I just don't have the energy to heat anything in the microwave or get in the car.


----------



## Fuzzy

The other day I posted about a new bbq rub I found... and here it is:







I tried it on pork chops and it was yummy!  Gonna try chicken breasts next.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight's entree is Hamburger Helper Cruchy Taco (seasoned beef & rice w/ cheese sauce & corn chips). I 'm doctoring it up with extra cheese, extra corn chips, sour cream, shredded lettuce, and jalapeno slices.


----------



## Brandi

Deepfried clam strips, calamari rings and chicken wings (what a combo) and onion rings.

Dessert deep fried ice cream


----------



## GoddessNoir

Grilled chicken, coconut rice and mixed veggies. Sauteed apples for dessert.


----------



## Rainahblue

GoddessNoir said:


> Grilled chicken, coconut rice and mixed veggies. Sauteed apples for dessert.



Oh man, cocnut rice ROCKS!

Tonight I shall dine on pizza, but not just any pizza. A pizza from a local joint - cheeseless, meatless, loaded with mushrooms and black olives... and of course an enormous salad. 

Just gotta decide on dessert.  ​


----------



## Shikamaru

Hmm... Thin Crust Papa johns pepperoni pizza, with a tall glass of milk. Its always good~


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight was roast turkey and tomato sandwiches and Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia cones.
Later I had some peaches.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be grilled steak with fresh peas, asparagus and spagetti squash (I will put them in tin foil - left peas in pods until done)..all grilled to perfection with brown rice.

Dessert will be peach pie with mango ice cream.


----------



## Brandi

Was to late to add something. 

With the squash I cut it lengthwise, coated the inside with butter, then cut the asparagus in small pieces, popped in the pea pods...added more butter, salt and pepper, covered it in tin foil and put it on the grill until the squash is tender.


----------



## SoVerySoft

OMG. Dinner tonight was SO damn good. Went to the farmers market today and got my first Jersey tomatoes of the season (although it's still too early for them to be really good).

Also bought sweet Jersey corn.

And there was a vendor with fresh mozzarella and various frozen meats and seafood. Decided to try the sirloin burgers.

So dinner was a burger, corn, and sliced tomatoes with the fresh mozzarella.

omg.

omg.

I want more!!

Everything was amazing (ok, the tomatoes could have been a bit better).

I am sitting here wishing I had the entire meal in front of me so I could eat it again. And this time take a pic (I was too eager to eat to take a pic tonight.)

Strawberries, blueberries, peaches and cherries for dessert later.

Sure made up for a crappola lunch I had in a restaurant today. Mussels that I had to send back, and snow crab legs that were probably the worst I ever had. But the salad bar was good.

p.s. had the most amazing soft serve ice cream cone after lunch! now _that_ I should have taken a picture of. It was gorgeous.

ok ok, I know, I am off topic!


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG. Dinner tonight was SO damn good. Went to the farmers market today and got my first Jersey tomatoes of the season (although it's still too early for them to be really good).
> 
> Also bought sweet Jersey corn.


 
Jealous, yes I am. 


This evening I opted for the Pizza delivery, consumed in bed while watching a movie.


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Jealous, yes I am.
> 
> 
> This evening I opted for the Pizza delivery, consumed in bed while watching a movie.




Actually, that sounds delightful. What movie?

oops, edited to stay on topic - and what was on the pizza??


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, that sounds delightful. What movie?
> 
> oops, edited to stay on topic - and what was on the pizza??


 
Pepperoni, big mushrooms, The longest Yard - interesting combination. 


Dessert- vanilla bean ice cream with fresh peaches


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chinese buffett-pork dumplings, california rolls, spring rolls, vietnamese egg rolls, cheese puffs, singapore rice noodles.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was whole wheat spaghetti with mini meatballs and tomato sauce which came out too watery but good and focaccia bread. I also made home made iced tea. No dessert tonight.


----------



## Friday

The SO's out of town but I have a friend staying who broke both bones in one arm when one of her patients (she's a nurse in the geriatric ward at a mental hospital) um...picked her up and threw her on 7/1.:shocked: 

I wanted to give her a nice meal 'cause she's been living on canned, fast food and what her daughters have brought by so we had grilled rib eyes, King crab and fresh corn I cut off the cob and sauteed in butter. We had ice cream for dessert but neither of us had room. Good thing for midnight snacks.


----------



## Ericthonius

Friday said:


> I wanted to give her a nice meal... so we had grilled rib eyes, King crab and fresh corn I cut off the cob and sauteed in butter. We had ice cream for dessert but neither of us had room.



Now that's what I call a friend. 
(Then again for a meal like that I'd almost be tempted to break my own arm. J/K)

Tonight was roasted, boneless, leg of lamb, dressed with marjoram, basil, thyme, salt, fresh ground black pepper and garlic powder. Garlic mashed potatoes, drizzled with a touch of olive oil and then browned under the broiler in a shallow casserole pan and 'italian' green beans. (The flat, wide ones... Boiled rather boringly, alas.) No dessert here either and just as well, too. No room.

:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Pan seared asparagus in garlic butter, creamy mashed potatoes with garlic butter and bobotie.

No dessert tonight. 

View attachment bobotie.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a chicken roasting in the oven on a poultry pal (if you don't have a poultry pal you must get one). I rub the chicken down with olive oil then cover it in season all, and put a tent from non stick foil over the neck and wings. Chickens come out beautifuly brown and crisp (the skin is to die for).

I also plan on making the zucchini fritters from the recipe posted by Jamie this week.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Pan seared asparagus in garlic butter, creamy mashed potatoes with garlic butter and bobotie.
> 
> No dessert tonight.




Brandi, I have to confess I needed to google "bobotie". I still don't know know to _pronouce_ it (stopped googling once I found a description) but now I know what it is.

Is yours lamb, pork or beef? and did you use dried fruit? custard? nuts? ginger?

Please tell all!


----------



## Brandi

Pronounce it Bob-bot-tee

I've used only beef. I could ground up some lamb though and try it. I'm not fond of ground pork.

SOUTH AFRICA
Bobotie
(Beef Pie) 
2 ounces butter
1 cup onions, thinly sliced
1 apple, peeled, diced
2 pounds chopped cooked beef (ground beef)
2 bread slices soaked in milk
2 tablespoons curry powder
1/2 cup raisins
2 tablespoons slivered almonds
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon turmeric
6 bay leaves
1 egg
1/2 cup whole milk

Melt the butter in a saucepan. Add the onions and saut&#233; for 5 minutes, then add the apple dice and cook for another minute. Add the chopped beef and combine. Squeeze out the excess milk from the bread slices, then tear up and add to pot. Add the curry powder, raisins, almonds, lemon juice, egg, and turmeric, and stir well. 
Place mixture in a greased 9 x 13" baking dish. Place bay leaves vertically in the casserole. Bake at 325 degrees F for 40 minutes, then remove from the oven. Mix together the egg and milk, then pour it over the Bobotie. Bake for 15 more minutes. Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Wow, sounds terrific! I want to make it! Of course I just got back from the grocery store, so I am saving that in my recipe file for a future trip. Thanks, Brandi!


----------



## Brandi

I hope you enjoy it as much as my daughter and I do. That recipe does about 3 meals.

And your welcome!

I thought I'd add the vegetarian one as I know there are some on the board.

Vegetarian Bobotie

Ingredients

oil and butter
2 medium onions, chopped
100g/3&#189;oz macadamia nuts (unsalted peanuts can also be used)
50g/2oz blanched almonds
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 cayenne chilies (the small green ones), de-seeded and finely chopped
2.5cm/1in fresh ginger, peeled and chopped, or grated finely
2 large carrots, chopped
2 tsp curry powder
2 slices of white bread soaked in 100ml/4fl oz milk
100g/3&#189;oz ready-to-eat dried apricots, quartered
juice of half a lemon (zest it before you cut it in half)
4 lemon leaves, (bay leaves work just as well) or the zest of 1 lemon
salt and pepper to season
For the custard topping:
150ml/5fl oz milk, plain yoghurt, or sour cream
2 small eggs
salt and pepper

Method:

1. Preheat the oven to 190C/375F/Gas 5.
2. Fry the onions over a low to medium heat in a little oil and butter until they are transparent but not brown. It should take 5-10 minutes. 
3. Put the macadamia nuts and the almonds in the oven on a baking tray.
4. Add the garlic, chilies, ginger, carrots and curry powder, and cook, stirring all the time for another 2 minutes. Take the nuts out of the oven and roughly chop them.
5. Add the soaked bread and milk to the mixture making sure you chop up the bread with your spoon or spatula so that it gets evenly distributed. Stir in the nuts and the apricots, and then add the lemon juice. Season the mixture.
6. Put the mixture into a baking dish, smooth it out and stand the leaves in it so that they can be removed later. If you re using lemon zest then just scatter it over the mixture. Bake for 5-10 minutes while you make the topping.
7. For the topping: beat the milk, yoghurt or cream with the eggs and season with salt and pepper. Pour over the bobotie and bake for another 30 minutes


----------



## jamie

Eggplant Bhartha, Paneer Makhani, Basmati Rice, Naan and some papadum with mint chutney.


----------



## Michelle

Jamie, would you please feed me?


----------



## Esme

I had the low-key, too hot to cook dinner.... Fresh baguette, sundried tomato cream cheese, grilled chicken breast and fresh blueberries. YUM!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I went back to the ice cream place nearby and got a chocolate soft serve cone. It was not nearly as good as the vanilla yesterday. It was dinner time so I thought that would be my dinner....

but I got hungry again. So, I had shrimp cocktail - 10 huge shrimp with lemon and cocktail sauce. I tried to eat half and save the rest for tomorrow. It didn't happen.

I also had a tomato cut up and mixed with salt, pepper, italian herbs and mayo.

And an italian lemon soda (with 12% lemon juice in it, and sugar - not high fructose corn syrup.)


----------



## GoddessNoir

Thanks Brandi! I'm going to try my hand at that too.


Esme, your too hot to cook meal sounds scrumptious.

Today, I had the too hot and too lazy to cook meal, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and milk. Aren't you all jealous?  (kidding of course)


----------



## GoddessNoir

SoVerySoft said:


> I went back to the ice cream place nearby and got a chocolate soft serve cone. It was not nearly as good as the vanilla yesterday. It was dinner time so I thought that would be my dinner....
> 
> but I got hungry again. So, I had shrimp cocktail - 10 huge shrimp with lemon and cocktail sauce. I tried to eat half and save the rest for tomorrow. It didn't happen.
> 
> I also had a tomato cut up and mixed with salt, pepper, italian herbs and mayo.
> 
> And an italian lemon soda (with 12% lemon juice in it, and sugar - not high fructose corn syrup.)




What brand of soda is that if you don't mind me asking? I don't like the corn syrup either


----------



## EvilPrincess

GoddessNoir said:


> Today, I had the too hot and too lazy to cook meal, peanut butter and jelly sandwich and milk. Aren't you all jealous?  (kidding of course)


 
Depends on the kind of Jelly


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessNoir said:


> What brand of soda is that if you don't mind me asking? I don't like the corn syrup either



It's a store brand (private labeled), but it's imported from Italy. The store is Wegman's (a family-owned chain based in Rochester, NY with stores in the Northeast US.)

They have 3 flavors that I saw - lemon, blueberry lemon, and I think sour cherry lemon.

I've also gotten a great soda at Trader Joe's, grapefruit - also imported from Italy, also with juice and no HFC.


----------



## GoddessNoir

SoVerySoft said:


> It's a store brand (private labeled), but it's imported from Italy. The store is Wegman's (a family-owned chain based in Rochester, NY with stores in the Northeast US.)
> 
> They have 3 flavors that I saw - lemon, blueberry lemon, and I think sour cherry lemon.
> 
> I've also gotten a great soda at Trader Joe's, grapefruit - also imported from Italy, also with juice and no HFC.




Cool, thanks so much. I'll look in Trader Joe's.


----------



## Fuzzy

Agreed, too hot to spend alot of time in the kitchen.

Creamy Ranch and Bacon pasta salad, steamed broccoli, sweet white corn on the cob, and grilled herbed chicken.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Angelina's 5 Cheese frozen pizza. Good crust & flavor but could've used more cheese. 

Washed down with a mixture of lime sherbert and diet ginger ale thrown together in the blender. Nursing a bit of a sour tummy after last night's drinking.


----------



## jamie

I got too lazy to cook the ham/gruyere/onion tart thingie (even though all I had to do was turn on the oven), so I had some left over rotisserie herb chicken and two almond croissants. Tonight we are eating out, so I won't have to cook until Tuesday or Wednesday ...woohoo.


----------



## Friday

By myself, half a can of soup and a sandwich. That man needs to bring his fanny home.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight, Mom and I are watching _Donnie Darko_, so in a bit, I'll go pick up some form of dinner. I'm thinkin' shrimp chimichangas and something chocolatey for dessert.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Last night went to a sort of swanky european style bistro (my friend's treat, thank god!). I had a caprese sandwich with pesto and roasted red peppers on foccacia with wee baby french fries. He had a $17!!! plate of vegetarian perogies that were amazing. He's not a vegetarian, but got them so I could have a nibble, knowing I'd never spend that much money of food, EVAR.

And a great cup of euro style coffee with cream. Yum!

Tonight I'll get back to the routine and i think boxed jambalaya rice will be on the menu, with a fresh spinach salad. That's why eating out is dangerous, everything else seems so bland on a limited income.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I fried up some of the spagetti that I cooked yesterday...when I say fried, I mean fried..nice and crispy....warmed up some meatballs...beautiful garden salad with italian dressing and garlic bread with cheese...

Dessert my first attempt at my version of kit kat ice cream...homemade is so much better. BTW my ice cream maker only makes two servings. It actually has two cups...lol so if I want this again, it takes five hours lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

slow cooked pork that was leftover from the 4th and been sitting in the freezer, mac n cheese, peas


----------



## dreamer72fem

Tonight I have one of those hunt in the refridge nights. And ended up with two pieces of leftover cold pizza, piece of smoked salmon (yummy stuff...my cousin smoked it with all these spices and herbs), a pickled egg (the kind soaked in beet juice), and chips and salsa. Was quite the mod podge of crap.
Stacey


----------



## IdahoCynth

I browned a flour tortilla in margarine and then filled it with cheese, chicken, bacon, lettuce and drizzled it with ranch dressing.


----------



## rainyday

This morning I tossed some chicken breasts in the crock on low with masala simmer sauce. I didn't feel like making rice, so I sliced some up and put it on a salad with Brianna's blue cheese dressing.

Tomorrow I'll use the leftover meat in sandwiches with mayo and Branston pickle. So good.


----------



## jamie

rainyday said:


> This morning I tossed some chicken breasts in the crock on low with masala simmer sauce. I didn't feel like making rice, so I sliced some up and put it on a salad with Brianna's blue cheese dressing.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll use the leftover meat in sandwiches with mayo and Branston pickle. So good.



That sounds yummy, rainy!


Last night we went to the Korean place near work. I am NOT a big fan of Korean so I had steamed dumplings that were stuffed with tofu and vegetables. It was a pretty good dinner.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was a tomato, cucumber, red onion in a dill dressing (yes Renee's), stuffed salmon (stove top stuffing, canned salmon, onion, green peppers, cheese). Awesome meal!!

Dessert - mango/orange yoghurt, granola and peaches/plums.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Boneless, skinless (sigh) chicken breasts dipped in milk and egg then dipped in bread crumbs mixed with italian cheese and fried to a nice golden brown.

Big side salad of romane lettuce mixed with broccoli and cauliflower topped with cheese, sunflower seeds and ranch dressing.

Popsicles for later.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hamburgers cooked on the grill. topped with American cheese, shredded lettuce, dill pickle relish, diced sweet onions, jalapenos, and mustard on toasted buns.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Spanish rice with onions and mixed vegetables, refried black beans with marbled cheddar cheese. I made enough to eat for the next few days, so I shall not post for awhile.

Later: down the street for a paleta!


----------



## Fuzzy

Papa Murphy's Pepperoni Special. *Urp*


----------



## jamie

lemon pepper salmon
whole wheat couscous with a little parmesan 
one of those steam-in-the-bag veggie mixes (broccoli, carrots, and snap peas) sugar-free ice cream bar


----------



## Brandi

Pork, black beans, corn, onion, salsa and sour cream burritos. Fast and simple and nutrious!

Dessert Black bean brownies (sounds gross...but sooooooooooooooooooooooo good)

I thought I'd add the recipe...

Bean Brownies

1 cup cooked beans, pureed &#8211; kidney, Romano, or black beans (canned are fine)
1 &#189; cups granulated sugar
&#190; cup all-purpose flour
&#189; cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon salt
&#189; cup canola oil
4 eggs (or 8 egg whites, or 1 cup liquid egg replacement, like Eggbeaters)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
&#189; cup chopped walnuts

Spray the bottom only of a 13x9 inch (3.5L) baking pan with nonstick coating. 

In a mixing bowl, combine beans, sugar, flour, cocoa, and salt. Add oil, eggs, and vanilla. Beat on low speed with electric mixer or by hand, scraping down sides of bowl, until smooth. Stir in walnuts.

Pour batter in greased prepared pan; spread into corners and smooth top.

Bake in 350&#61616;F (180&#61616;C) oven for 30 minutes or until tester inserted into centre comes out clean. 

Cool pan on wire rack. Cut into squares. Makes 24 brownies.

Nutrition Information (using whole eggs):
Per serving (1/24 of recipe)
106 calories (443 kilojoules)
2.9 g total fat
0.6 g saturated fat
35 mg cholesterol
2 g protein
18 g carbohydrate
120 mg sodium
62 mg potassium

Exchanges: 1 brownie = 1 &#189; fruits & vegetables, &#189; fats & oils


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Dessert Black bean brownies (sounds gross...but sooooooooooooooooooooooo good)




okay, those sound just weird enough that I am totally tempted to make them. Never heard of anything remotely like them.

I wish you lived closer so I could just steal one of yours.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Angelina's Take & Bake pizzas- extra cheese and pepperoni w/ extra cheese


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> okay, those sound just weird enough that I am totally tempted to make them. Never heard of anything remotely like them.
> 
> I wish you lived closer so I could just steal one of yours.




I love cooking for people too!! 

I have put two more bean receipes on the board, "more bean dessert recipes" Wasn't sure if it was right to put it in this thread or not.

You do not taste the beans...just remember to puree them!


----------



## HappyFatChick

Grilled shrimp the size of your fist 
Lobster Ravioli
5-lettuce/mixed veggies salad w/home made bleu cheese dressing/bacon bits
garlic cheese toast
carrot cake for dessert:eat2:


----------



## GoddessNoir

Today, I had a big plate of steamed mixed veggies. I broke my favortie pitcher making iced tea,  didn't want to cook.


----------



## jamie

Spaghetti alfredo, grilled zucchini, and a piece of carrot cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft

HappyFatChick said:


> ...Grilled shrimp the size of your fist ...



HFC - did the shrimp have good flavor? In the past when I had really huge shrimp the flavor was disappointingly mild. 

Did I just have bad luck?


----------



## SoVerySoft

For dinner I had whole wheat spaghetti (not my usual but roomie was cooking some for herself) with roasted pepper with eggplant and garlic sauce on it (no tomato sauce).

Damn fine 

Later I had 2 chocolate poptarts with a huge blob of cold hot fudge. sugar rush! I won't be sleeping anytime soon, because of that


----------



## Esme

Nothing fancy tonight... leftover tuna, chunk of baguette, and the last of the fresh blueberries. I guess I need to go to the market now.


----------



## HappyFatChick

SVS- No, it was perfection! Sautee in garlic,butter,salt, and pepper or marinate them in this mixture in the fridge before grilling. MMMMM:eat2:

......passing you the leftovers.....


----------



## Fuzzy

Hickory BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger, Schlotzkey's Pastrami Reuben (couldn't make up my mind, so I had both), Jumbo Diet Coke.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

SoVerySoft said:


> HFC - did the shrimp have good flavor? In the past when I had really huge shrimp the flavor was disappointingly mild.
> 
> Did I just have bad luck?



You've had bad luck. Try Tiger Shrimp! Huge, colorful, delicious. :eat2: 

Last night I ate two homemade bratwursts and a slice of chocolate cake. Surprisingly, no stomach upset.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we had fried chicken with fries...the deep fryer is good at times. The skin on the chicken was sooooo perfect! Oh yeah we had some broccoli too lol Our plate was not very colorful lol

Tonight is rice pudding with raisins and lots of cinnamon!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boneless chicken breast in Greek Marinade. Never tried it before...it was goood!

Had it with a spinach salad.

Greek marinade shown below, second from the left:

View attachment plnov_top100_05.jpg​


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am having egg drop soup and a fried chicken breast.
Egg drop soup - a packet of lipton chicken noodle soup mix. Two eggs stirred in and a big handfull of Itilian cheese mix, and a handful of soda crackers that had been buttered tossed in.

( I ate raw veggies for lunch so I am covered on the veg's for today)


----------



## jamie

Grilled chicken and grilled corn. Bbq sauce on the side. No dessert tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef and Bean Tacos, with fresh pico de gallo and Pace Picante; sweet white corn-on-the-cob, sweet mexican rice, crystal light.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

leftovers: pork loin and Mac & cheese


----------



## sweetnnekked

Homemade potato, broccoli and cheese chowder, cold roast beef slices w/worcestshire sauce and horseradish, mixed veggies w/blue cheese and a pint of B&J's Vermonty Python!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night: An egg sandwich. Fun.

Tonight I'm picking up KFC for Mom though. Woohoo.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Tonight, it won't be delivery. It'll be DiGiorno.


----------



## Brandi

I pounded a chicken breast (LOL) then stuffed it with roasted red pepper and mozz cheese, breaded it with my 12 grain mixture as well as some ground almond and cashews, deep fried it. Roasted potatoes with sour cream and chives, sauteed green beans with mushrooms, red peppers and red onion.

Dessert leftover rice pudding with raisins


----------



## activistfatgirl

Brandi said:


> I pounded a chicken breast (LOL) then stuffed it with roasted red pepper and mozz cheese, breaded it with my 12 grain mixture as well as some ground almond and cashews, deep fried it. Roasted potatoes with sour cream and chives, sauteed green beans with mushrooms, red peppers and red onion.
> 
> Dessert leftover rice pudding with raisins



That's it. You've won my foodee heart. You're an amazing, vibrant cook--but the chicken breast pounding did me in. Kudos!


----------



## Brandi

Aww thanks...

This chicken breast is also good on a bun with tomatoes and lettuce with mayo. I made leftovers for this reason lol


----------



## jamie

Thin crust veggie pizza from PJ's.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Pizza night here too. The usual - white pizza with garlic. My half had sliced tomatoes, roomie had broccoli on hers.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

shake n bake pork chops and buttery cajun rice.


----------



## missaf

super hot hot hot hot hot beef stirfry. I'm sweating it was so hot


----------



## Fuzzy

Wait for it.... Arby's!


----------



## Friday

Grilled rib eyes, tomatoes grilled with olive oil, garlic and basil, and a big salad. Trying to decide whether or not to put shrimp in the salad. Have a couple of perfect nectarines to slice up and saute in a little butter and brown sugar with a shot of Gran Marnier to put over ice cream.


----------



## jamie

Michelle said:


> Jamie, would you please feed me?



I completely missed this the other day.

Sure, as long as we can take pix and post them for moulah so we can continue to live in the luxurious style to which we have become accustomed. Please refer to Hyde Park for more information about my intentions. 

Or you can just come down to dinner and I will take you to the best Indian place on the planet.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be spicy lamb ribs, couscous with three types of mushroom sauteed in garlic butter, corn on the cob.

Dessert chocolate torte cake.


----------



## rainyday

Friday said:


> Trying to decide whether or not to put shrimp in the salad.


When is that ever a difficult decision?


----------



## Kimberleigh

It's about this time of month I start craving red meat and chocolate.
We're having friends over too...

Parmesean Onion pizza bites to start, then
Garlic and Salt crusted beef with ratatouille - veggies fresh from a friends garden.
and - 
Homemade Hershey's Special Dark Collectors Cake (from the back of the tin) for dessert.
I can't wait for dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

mmMMM Kim, that sounds good!! Have you made the cake before?

Tonight I made crab cakes, purchased frozen at a farmer's market with fresh corn on the cob and fresh Jersey tomatoes (mixed with scallions and mayo). Also some amazing bread topped with fresh mozzarella, fresh basil, and tomato, broiled. Yum.

Here's a pic. I really need a food stylist. (The problem is, when the food is done I want to _eat_, not set up my plate for photos!)

View attachment crabcake4sm.jpg​


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> Here's a pic. I really need a food stylist. (The problem is, when the food is done I want to _eat_, not set up my plate for photos!)
> 
> View attachment 7884​



Oh my, that looks wonderful. No food stylist needed.


----------



## Friday

> Trying to decide whether or not to put shrimp in the salad.
> 
> When is that ever a difficult decision?



It's a laziness thing Rainy but you'd be proud. I took my lazy tush out to the freezer and found a vacu-suck pack of salad shrimp. Got good cukes, sunflower seeds and a new roasted garlic vinegarette to try. :eat2:


----------



## bigsexy920

SoVerySoft said:


> mmMMM Kim, that sounds good!! Have you made the cake before?
> 
> Tonight I made crab cakes, purchased frozen at a farmer's market with fresh corn on the cob and fresh Jersey tomatoes (mixed with scallions and mayo). Also some amazing bread topped with fresh mozzarella, fresh basil, and tomato, broiled. Yum.
> 
> Here's a pic. I really need a food stylist. (The problem is, when the food is done I want to _eat_, not set up my plate for photos!)
> 
> View attachment 7884​



I want that. 


I actually had PAnera Bread chicken salad on semillina bread and ceasar salad


----------



## jamie

Oh wow, Randi..that looked so good and I am even stuffed right now.

We had Thai food - thom ka, thai rolls, pad thai and pad lar na. Truly the best meal I have had in quite a while.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went to this place that is akin to Chuck E. Cheese on steroids.:shocked: 

It was a buffett set up. Pizza was OK and the salad bar was impressive. Dessert was hot cherry cobbler with vanilla soft serve on top. YUM!


----------



## bigwideland

My best comfort and belly filling dish, easy to do in bulk..


Chop 3 to 4 onion sweat in olive oil till brown, remove.

In same pan brown up 1 to 2 kg of mince rump steak,

add pepper, hot paprika, beef stock powder and brown sugar to taste, red wine 300 ml, 500 g of tomato paste, 

chop up 500 to 800 gram of romeo tomatoes and add to meat, add in onion

and spice, oregano and basil or what ever.... then cook simmer for an hour, add water if to dry.

Do a large serve of mash with cream and cheese to tasty, place meat sauce on top and dig in, good for a bowl in front of the TV.

good eating to all.


----------



## Friday

The grilled tomatoes were quite good tastewise, but next time I'll use Romas. Regular ones got too gooshy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night: Peanut chicken wings with Tiger Sauce.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is roast beef, baked potato with no fat sour cream and chives, broccoli/cauliflower melody with some butter and corn on the cob with of course butter.

Dessert fresh raspberries and blueberries with whipped cream.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Dry rubbed pork roast ( cooked it at 5 a.m to beat the heat.), potato salad, tossed greens w/Marie's blue cheese dressing and peaches!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Really good burgers (I think they might be Omaha Steak Burgers - has anyone had those?) with melted cheddar and loads of sauted onions.

Corn on the cob, and more of that great bread from yesterday, toasted, and topped with drizzled olive oil, melted fresh mozzarella and sliced tomatoes.

Beverage - sour cherry lemon soda from France.

For dessert, I am letting an ice cream sandwich soften.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pork, broccoli and cauliflower stir fried and topped with cheese, cesar salad and a glass of milk.  For dessert fresh baked shortbread choc chip cookies.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese stuffed ravioli topped w/ Classico Four Cheese sauce and cheese stuffed breadsticks. Chocalate and cream cheese iced brownies for dessert.


----------



## jamie

Caramelized squash with balti curry seasoning.
Garlic broccolini.
Creamed new potatoes.
Re-heated pad thai with some red pepper flakes and a little of the curry.

Dessert was 2 squares of a chocolate bar, a forkful of vanilla ice cream and a handful of salted peanuts.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner at Marie's:

Grilled herbed chicken with spinach and ricotta ravioli, toasted gahlic bread, cup of chili with cornbread, dinner salad, and a slice of key lime pie.


----------



## Ivy

I had tacos.
They were delicious.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Shrimp scampi and white rice with a tall glass of iced tea.

No desert except hubby.:wubu:


----------



## Brandi

Chicken parmasean, the chicken breast is so crispy on the outside and juicy inside. mmmmm. Garlic bread with cheese and ceasar salad.

Vanilla ice cream with homemade raspberry perserves. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Esme

Tonight was leftover King Crab legs my boyfriend made for us and a baked potato with butter AND sour cream. YUMMMM!:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went out for beef fajitas and all the trimmings.


----------



## jamie

Stir-fry with tofu and brown rice. Tuxedo mousse cake for dessert.


----------



## GoddessNoir

2 bananas, 6 strawberries and a glass of iced tea


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> Tonight was leftover King Crab legs my boyfriend made for us and a baked potato with butter AND sour cream. YUMMMM!:eat2:




I have trouble with the concept of "leftover King Crab Legs". Did not know such a thing was possible. 

I learn so much on this board 

PS I AM SO JEALOUS!


----------



## Esme

SoVerySoft said:


> I have trouble with the concept of "leftover King Crab Legs". Did not know such a thing was possible.
> 
> I learn so much on this board
> 
> PS I AM SO JEALOUS!




Well, he also made some divine shrimp... so we had way too much food. He's such a sweetie! :wubu: I won't even begin to talk about the BBQ shredded pork he made next. :eat2: I'm a very, VERY lucky girl!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Esme said:


> I'm a very, VERY lucky girl!



Yes Ma'am. You are lucky. A man who cooks is like a gift from heavan. My guy does not. 

Tonight I'll attempt to make rice again, (last nights was gluey) with beef tips in gravy and some salad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

seasoned boneless & skinless chicken thighs grilled on the Foreman & cornbread stuffing.


----------



## Brandi

I made crab pot stickers - they freeze well...so I made alot...
with shrimp spring rolls - made lots to freeze
lightly breaded pork balls and chicken fried rice. The dip is regular plum sauce but I put in some chili flakes last night and it turned out awesome!!
I cannot tolerate take out chinese food unless I make it myself...AND I don't get hungry 30 minutes later.


Dessert was more vanilla ice cream with left over raspberry preserves.


----------



## jamie

Wow Brandi - that is very impressive. The closest we get to homemade chinese is some stir-fry and frozen potstickers.  I <3 potstickers to the max.

Tonight we had
Cuban salmon
Artichoke risotto (Trader Joe's frozen...so good!)
Parmesan red pepper brussel sprouts

Dessert was 2% greek yogurt mixed with honey, frozen berries and nuts.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> Wow Brandi - that is very impressive. The closest we get to homemade chinese is some stir-fry and frozen potstickers.  I <3 potstickers to the max.
> 
> Tonight we had
> Cuban salmon
> Artichoke risotto (Trader Joe's frozen...so good!)
> Parmesan red pepper brussel sprouts
> 
> Dessert was 2% greek yogurt mixed with honey, frozen berries and nuts.



oooh glad the risotto is good! I bought it but haven't tried it yet.

Dinner for me was fresh tomatoes, fresh mozzarella and wonderful toasted sourdough. Yeah, I know, I'm getting boring. Same old thing! But it's SUMMER.


----------



## jamie

SoVerySoft said:


> oooh glad the risotto is good! I bought it but haven't tried it yet.



It was the first time I had ever had risotto, so I don't wanna get your hopes up too high, but I thought it was very tasty. We have a bag of the asparagus risotto still yet to try. Hope you like it too. Hope you keep notes of your meals out in Vegas. We want pics.


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> It was the first time I had ever had risotto, so I don't wanna get your hopes up too high, but I thought it was very tasty. We have a bag of the asparagus risotto still yet to try. Hope you like it too. Hope you keep notes of your meals out in Vegas. We want pics.




hehe. I bought a new camera today - a small one that I can keep in my purse all the time. So there should be lots of food pics


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

BBQ chicken wings and pasta salad.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

jamie said:


> Wow Brandi - that is very impressive. The closest we get to homemade chinese is some stir-fry and frozen potstickers.  I <3 potstickers to the max.



I could not believe how easy pot stickers were to make! I tend to make things like this...example...pot stickers, spring rolls, ravioli, tortellini...etc when I'm upset or stressed out. And by the time I'm done making them, I'm settled and can eat something really good! I ALWAYS make enough for a couple more meals and freeze....I'm not sure if it's because I'm organized or because I'm really upset or stressed!!! lmao


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Brandi said:


> I could not believe how easy pot stickers were to make! I tend to make things like this...example...pot stickers, spring rolls, ravioli, tortellini...etc when I'm upset or stressed out. And by the time I'm done making them, I'm settled and can eat something really good! I ALWAYS make enough for a couple more meals and freeze....I'm not sure if it's because I'm organized or because I'm really upset or stressed!!! lmao


Some people are emotional eaters but it looks like you are an emotional cook.


----------



## Brandi

THAT'S IT!! I'm an emotional cook. Thanks SC!

Tonight we had taco salad (cucumbers, grape tomatoes, red onion, little lettuce, green pepper, corn, black beans and ground beef) with whole wheat tortilla shells.

Dessert was macaroons


----------



## YoFlaco

Brandi said:


> THAT'S IT!! I'm an emotional cook. Thanks SC!
> 
> Tonight we had taco salad (cucumbers, grape tomatoes, red onion, little lettuce, green pepper, corn, black beans and ground beef) with whole wheat tortilla shells.
> 
> Dessert was macaroons



*And all I'm having is a Tombstone pizza. Is it ok to be jealous? *


----------



## ScreamingChicken

bacon cheeseburgers with mustard, pickles, & jalapenoes, and tater tots on the side.


----------



## Fuzzy

Power is out, and I'm out of propane. Power is also out in town. So dinner has been brought tonight by charcoal and Coleman stove:

Stack enchiladas, Mexican sweet rice, tossed salad, and peach cobbler.



Oh, and I'm surfing Dim with my BlackBerry.


----------



## EvilPrincess

YoFlaco said:


> *And all I'm having is a Tombstone pizza. Is it ok to be jealous? *


 
Yes, we all are. 









Dinner: french onion soup and salad.


----------



## YoFlaco

EvilPrincess said:


> Dinner: french onion soup and salad.



*Change the French Onion soup to Cream of Mushroom and you got yourself a dinner date. And no, I don't wear a bib.:eat2: *


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Chicken Salad...It was rather yummy! It's to hot for anything really heavy on my stomach​


----------



## jamie

Barilla PastaPlus penne with caper and olive pasta sauce, quorn cutlet, sprinkled with mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Beef stroganoff but I put the mixture over mashed potatoes rather than noodles and fresh peas

Dessert peanut butter cup ice cream


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made chicken strips dipped in egg and then a mixture of crushed soda crackers, instant potato flakes, flour and seasoning. Fried in olive oil. They are nice and crunchy with a good flavor. Side salad of cucmber, broccoli, cauliflower, baby spinich, sliced almonds and sunflower seeds with blue cheese dressing.

For dessert i made cheesecake brownies (first time for this recipe). I'm still eating dinner but I am looking forward to a nice rich brownie.


----------



## fatkid420

Two Taco's from El Pollo Loco, along with a soft serve ice cream cone. Yummy


----------



## freedombigirl

Last night was pizza and chips.....going out with friends tonight for a Birthday, they want to go to Pizza Hut....I seem to be living off pizza right now! lol.


----------



## jamie

Dinner at a friend's house and her excellent cook of a hubby made steaks, vegetables, a rice dish and she created a really yummy salad.


----------



## Brandi

Made split pea soup, turned out excellent! My two year old had two bowls. Bagette with real butter to dip in the soup. MMmmmmm

Dessert...tapicoa pudding with whipped cream and raspberries.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Stir fried chicken & veggies over steamed rice and topped with rice noodles.


----------



## Tracyarts

We've got a few hours to go before suppertime... but I have part of the meal finished already. 

It's a kind of a beef stew served over boiled sliced potatoes or noodles with a bit of sour cream on top. I just call it "grandpa stew" because it's like something my grandpa used to make. Beef stew cubes, browned fairly dark with chopped onion and garlic, and then simmered until very tender in a broth of beer, beef stock, chili powder, and tomato sauce. It's quite heavily flavored and a bit salty. Hence being served over a starch than just in a bowl. I cook it in a crock pot and cook it until the meat falls to pieces and absorbs most of the liquid. 

And to go with it? Cucumber salad and pickled beets. Just light fresh salad type stuff. 

It's usually something I only make in cool weather, but my mom gave me a big batch of beef stew meat and it was half thawed by the time I got it home, so I had to cook it. Will have some tonight, and put the rest in the freezer, sealed in foodsaver bags. It made more than a quart of finished stew, so a few more meals worth. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Its too hot to cook. I've got to find an Italian restaurant that does calzones.


----------



## Brandi

Grilled a steak and made zucchini, mushroom, broccoli, couscous.

Dessert was homemade frozen custard.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

I am having salad...it's way to hot to do anything else.​


----------



## HappyFatChick

Spicy tuna, spicy salmon, and spicy shrimp sushi. Delicious!!! MMMMMMMMMM!:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went to Chili's and had a build your own buger topped with lettuce , pickles, jalapenoes, bacon, jalapeno jack cheese, awesome blossom strings, chipotle sauce and ranch dressing


----------



## Brandi

Pork and beef stew, with carrots, broccoli, mushrooms and a very nice gravy. 9 grain ciabatta buns to dip.

Dessert is peach, mango and pineapple fruit salad with whipped cream on top.


----------



## steely

Marinated beef tips,pasta salad,fresh yellow tomatoes and cucumbers and yeast rolls.

Dessert Bananna pudding


----------



## Esme

Brandi said:


> Pork and beef stew, with carrots, broccoli, mushrooms and a very nice gravy. 9 grain ciabatta buns to dip.
> 
> Dessert is peach, mango and pineapple fruit salad with whipped cream on top.




Is it wrong that I always want to have dinner at Brandi's house?


----------



## Brandi

I always make plenty


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hamburger Helper Crunchy Taco topped with corn chips, shredded cheese, sour cream, and jalapenos


----------



## Brandi

breaded zucchini, fried green tomatoes and garlic induced chicken breasts. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

dessert...mango sherbet with a swirl of vanilla ice cream


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Too hot to cook, so I am having some water and broccoli not on the diet. The broccoli is from my lunch earlier..LOL​


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Brandi said:


> breaded zucchini, fried green tomatoes and garlic induced chicken breasts. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> dessert...mango sherbet with a swirl of vanilla ice cream



_Oh that sounds so yummy all of it...
any left overs? LOL_​


----------



## Fuzzy

A really late time to cook dinner and we had a thunder shower, so I felt cool enough to make homemade mac and cheese using... 






Tillamook "Special Reserve" Extra Sharp White Cheddar cheese. :eat2: 

With some freshly cracked black pepper. Oh My!


----------



## Rainahblue

Fuzzy said:


> A really late time to cook dinner and we had a thunder shower, so I felt cool enough to make homemade mac and cheese using...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tillamook "Special Reserve" Extra Sharp White Cheddar cheese. :eat2:
> 
> With some freshly cracked black pepper. Oh My!



 I think my hubby's going to sneak into your fridge for leftover's later (his fave). Me no eat dairy, so we never have that here...​


----------



## Brandi

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> _Oh that sounds so yummy all of it...
> any left overs? LOL_​




I don't have any leftovers...some friends came over and ate it all LOL


Tonight I made breaded veal on a bun with hellmans mayo, tomato, onion and lettuce.

Pasta salad with crab, cucumber, green onion and dill/sour cream dressing.

No dessert tonight


----------



## fatkid420

Not a damn thing. Not hungry, need to loose some weight. Yes im on a diet of sorts.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Out to dinner with boss and previous boss (a much overdue farewell dinner for previous boss).

I got layered veal with roasted peppers, escarole, slices of roasted garlic, proscuitto and fresh mozzarella in a lemon garlic sauce served over bowtie pasta.

Damn, it was good!

Washed it down with a gin and grapefruit with a splash of seltzer.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

homemade fried chicken and biscuits


----------



## Brandi

Homemade sausage with cheddar cheese in it on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers and saurkraut. Greek salad..with lots of feta...

Black forest brownie cake. Instead of using cake mix, I use brownie mix for the cake part, put cherry pie filling between the two layers, cover it with the creamist whipped cream and put shaved British cadbury chocolate all over it....this cake should last a few days, I don't know if it will make it out alive until tomorrow lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Homemade sausage with cheddar cheese in it on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers and saurkraut. Greek salad..with lots of feta...
> 
> Black forest brownie cake. Instead of using cake mix, I use brownie mix for the cake part, put cherry pie filling between the two layers, cover it with the creamist whipped cream and put shaved British cadbury chocolate all over it....this cake should last a few days, I don't know if it will make it out alive until tomorrow lol




When I win the lotto I want to hire Brandi for my personal chef.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Broccoli W/ Chicken Chuncks​


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves

Brandi said:


> Homemade sausage with cheddar cheese in it on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers and saurkraut. Greek salad..with lots of feta...
> 
> Black forest brownie cake. Instead of using cake mix, I use brownie mix for the cake part, put cherry pie filling between the two layers, cover it with the creamist whipped cream and put shaved British cadbury chocolate all over it....this cake should last a few days, I don't know if it will make it out alive until tomorrow lol


_My tastebuds are watering! That sounds so very delicious...yum!:eat1: _


----------



## activistfatgirl

Fresh Spinach, Spicy hummous, black bean salsa in chipotle tortillas, sourdough bread and magarine.


----------



## lmbchp

Tonight was a cheeseburger, fries and macaroni salad and it was yummy!!!!


----------



## bigdog

Jambalaya with shrimp, Andouille sausage, and chicken and a cucumber salad made with local cukes, onions and tomatoes.


----------



## Esme

Some Progresso Beef and somethingorother soup and a roll. I know... you're all jealous.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ham and Cheese Tortillini vegetable soup, with thick slices of toasted gahlic bread.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Grilled sausage and peppers on a bun with grilled corn and homemade iced tea.

Dessert was chilled pineapples.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight, Suck Meal of the Century: Hot Pocket, Peanut Butter M&M's, and a Full Throttle. 

Last night: Burger and coffee. At 5 AM, a cup of Kashi cereal.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Dont know yet about tonight but last night was curried shrimp (west indian style), dahl and rice. Strawberry daquiris to drink and strawberry crumb cake for desert. Oh, it was good.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is chicken stew over mashed potatoes and corn on the cob (Lots of butter) and buttermilk biscuits. 

Dessert is the black forest brownie cake I made last night....


----------



## IdahoCynth

A big chuck steak, corn on the cob and cantaloup.


----------



## Roxanna

Baked pork chops, steemed veges, mashed spuds, and of course, gravey.

Note: by gravey, I mean the brown stuff we have here in NZ, gravey might be a compleatly different kind of thing for you over-seasers 

Seeing as I cook every night bar wednesday (take out) and sunday (roast), I can tell you what we're having for the rest of the week lol.

Spag boll, Stirfry, Some kind of sausage meal, and Fish something.

My life is so fulfilled ... :doh:


----------



## steely

bigdog said:


> Jambalaya with shrimp, Andouille sausage, and chicken and a cucumber salad made with local cukes, onions and tomatoes.



I love local cukes and tomatoes!mmmmmm


----------



## jamie

Sockeye salmon with peas, broccoli and cauliflower, and some Barilla PastaPlus penne with a little olive oil, roasted tomatoes and brussels sprouts and a little parm sprinkled over the top. We ate large tonight.


----------



## GoddessNoir

tonight was whole wheat spagehtti with turkey meatballs, focaccia bread, butter and tomato sauce with homemade iced tea dessert was pineapples, cantaloupe and honey dew melons


----------



## MissToodles

brown rice california roll & shanghai dumplings from whole foods.


----------



## Jes

jamie said:


> , quorn cutlet, .


who?








pants.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night was chicken and crackers. Too full from eating strange mystery food at the party.


----------



## jamie

Jes said:


> who?
> 
> pants.




It is fake chicken. But don't go read about it... it sounds squicky (made out of some sort of fermented mushroom-fungi kind of thing) but tastes really good.


----------



## Brandi

I have a cold...so...I'm digging into my stash of homemade soup in my freezer...tonight is vegetable beef soup with homemade bread....

dessert brownie sundae. In a sundae "cup" first a scoop of vanilla ice cream, then brownie bits, reese peanut butter up pieces, chocolate syrup, then start again with the ice cream until the cup is "full" then a scoop of whipped cream and a peanut butter cup on top.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

cajun seasoned fried pork chops w/ brown gravy and cajun seasoned butter rice.


----------



## GoddessNoir

tonight was a bagel with cream cheese and jelly, don't be jealous guys, great cooking is a gift oh, and the ever present home made iced tea, no dessert


----------



## IdahoCynth

I shredded some left over roast beef and warmed it up in home made enchilada sauce. Browned flour tortillas in margarine then filled them with shredded cheese and beef/sauce mixture. 

Orange popsicle for dessert.


----------



## Rainahblue

I think I need a last minute Friday night dinner invitation.

I don't feel like cooking, but I'm STARVED! Look at these bones...  ​


----------



## Fuzzy

Shredded Beef Enchiladas with Chili Queso, mexican rice and pintos.


----------



## HappyFatChick

Tacos. From the best little Mexican restaurant around. They make the steak soft tacos with so many good seasonings and the meat is always very tender. Then they put lots of cheese on so it melts in nice and gooey. 

Their chips and guacomole are delicious too. Nice hot, salty chips fresh out of the fryer. And fresh guac with big hunks of tomatoes, onions, and avacado. 

Wash it all down with their sangria soft drink.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Somehow I lost my taste between breakfast and lunch lol....Damn sinus'

So soup it is again tonight...chunky chicken with egg noodles soup!

I refuse to have dessert if I can't taste it!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

We're watching a neice for the night, so her parents can have a night off. So I'm probably going to make something very ordinary. Like Psaghetti.


----------



## Brandi

Fried up some fish with batter put it on a tortilla shell with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, onion, green pepper and dill sauce

Dessert German chocolate cake... but I can't taste it, but everyone loved it...

but ssshhhh...I made some german chocolate cupcakes and froze them for when I'm better


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Fried up some fish with batter put it on a tortilla shell with lettuce, tomato, cucumber, onion, green pepper and dill sauce
> 
> Dessert German chocolate cake... but I can't taste it, but everyone loved it...
> 
> but ssshhhh...I made some german chocolate cupcakes and froze them for when I'm better



Fish Tacos! :smitten: Ah...


----------



## Fuzzy

French toast (yeah, I know, but when you have a craving...), maple pattie sausage, hash browns, scrambled eggs, ice cold milk and orange juice.


----------



## EvilPrincess

cookies yup that is right cookies and nothing else....


----------



## GoddessNoir

tonight, I ate at mom's it was rice, spinach and spare ribs in honey barbecue sauce, I made the iced tea, no dessert


----------



## Stormy

Im still on the Atkins diet. Ive eaten nothing but meat and eggs for a little over a month now (except once I wanted to drink alcohol, and drinking alcohol without eating any carbohydrates can make bad things happen, like death, so I ate a couple of whole wheat flour tortillas that night), and have gained 15 pounds. I think a lot of it is muscle though, because I can see more muscle in my legs and feel stronger. This diet seems to depend on losing interest in meat to lose weight, and there is no way that is going to happen here. I love meat, steak is my favorite (I marinate it in Italian salad dressing, worcestershire sauce and garlic and cook it in a very hot iron skillet, just searing the outsides leaving the middle bloody rare, and season with salt and fresh ground pepper, yum yum), and if I could afford to eat all the steak I wanted every day I could stay on this diet indefinitely and never get tired of it. This is three pounds of top sirloin and if my dogs are lucky there will be ½ pound left for them. :eat2: :eat1:  

View attachment steak.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Mouth watering.

Need steak.


----------



## Fuzzy

Shepherd's Pie with hot fresh rolls


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

Pork Chops on The BBQer,Corn and something else not sure. Hopefully some more asparagus . I got a thing for that lately and some diet ocean spray. I hope someday to get the fixings for home made ice cream to put in my deni automatic ice cream maker i got years ago from qvc i got this thing for vanilla ice cream with peanut butter in it lately. bizarre mix ay? it can't be any peanutbutter it has to be reese's brand.


----------



## bigsexy920

Stormy said:


> Im still on the Atkins diet. Ive eaten nothing but meat and eggs for a little over a month now (except once I wanted to drink alcohol, and drinking alcohol without eating any carbohydrates can make bad things happen, like death, so I ate a couple of whole wheat flour tortillas that night), and have gained 15 pounds. I think a lot of it is muscle though, because I can see more muscle in my legs and feel stronger. This diet seems to depend on losing interest in meat to lose weight, and there is no way that is going to happen here. I love meat, steak is my favorite (I marinate it in Italian salad dressing, worcestershire sauce and garlic and cook it in a very hot iron skillet, just searing the outsides leaving the middle bloody rare, and season with salt and fresh ground pepper, yum yum), and if I could afford to eat all the steak I wanted every day I could stay on this diet indefinitely and never get tired of it. This is three pounds of top sirloin and if my dogs are lucky there will be ½ pound left for them. :eat2: :eat1:




Thats a whole lotta meat you got there.


----------



## Brandi

Mashed potatoes, salmon loaf, breaded zucchini and tomato with italain dressing.

Dessert...mango sherbet with a vanilla swirl of ice cream


----------



## ScreamingChicken

broiled pork chops, Ranch style beans, & corn muffins


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers and Ready-To-Eats


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The Mrs. made quesadillas with chicken that had been cut into chunks, coated in flour and sauteed, colby jack, and sauteed mushrooms & black olives.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

I'm making shiska-bobs tonight. I've never made them before so I really hope they turn out.


----------



## Brandi

Tongue soup...lol just kidding!!

We are having big juicy german sausages with sauteed onions, green peppers, saurkraut, mustard and hot peppers on a very fresh bun .
Three cheese tortellini salad with a roasted garlic dressing.

Dessert is peach pie...still warm...when I put the vanilla ice cream on it...

My taste buds are back, so this pie may not make it through the night lol


----------



## CuteyChubb

Good old Pizza Hut delivery. Pizza, hot wings and a diet coke. I'm tired and don't feel at all like cooking.


----------



## jamie

A Lean Cuisine and a can of asparagus. Sexy, I know.

Lots of storms here tonight, so we didn't want to dredge to the store, and that was about all that was in the house that was fit to eat.

Hopfully tomorrow will bring Chen Pee chicken. That reminds me of Randi...come home Randiiiiiiii, come home!


----------



## Esme

Stouffer's French Bread Pizza.

Sometimes a girl just doesn't want to cook.


----------



## Fuzzy

oh... I could'a had a french bread pizza...

Tonight was salisbury steaks, with mashed taters, white corn-on-the-cob, and more corn-on-the-cob.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

leftover chicken quesadillas.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Peanut chicken

Part of a turkey cutlet

Pasta salad


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had parmesan encrusted chicken and zuc squash fritters.

The chicken was really good! I'm glad I noticed the recipe on my mayonaise jar. I tweeked it a bit. 

The original recipe:

1/2 cup Hellman's mayonnaise
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
4 to 6 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, washed & dried
4 Tbsp. Italaian seasaoned bread crumbs

Preheat oven to 425.

Combine mayonnaise, Parmesan cheese, crushed garlic clove and Italian seasonings in small bowl. Spread mixture under and over chicken breast and place on baking sheet. Sprinkle tops with bread crumbs. Bake for 20 minutes.


----
I made 4 chicken breasts and used close to a whole cup of mayo with a lot of cheese stired in. I didnt have parmasean cheese but I had "Italian Cheese Blend" which is parmasean, mozzarella and 2 or 3 other cheeses mixed together, so I used that. I used progresso italian bread crumbs. 

I put the chicken breast on a paper plate and smeared one side with the mayo/cheese mixture then layed it mayo/cheese side down in a plate of bread crumbs while I smeared the other side of the chicken then rolled it over in the crumbs to get a good coating. Needless to say I used a lot more crumbs than the original recipe called for. 

I sprayed my cookie sheet pretty heavy with olive oil cooking spray because I wanted the chicken to brown good.

I had it last night and tonight was left overs. It re-heated very nicely in the microwave.


----------



## Fuzzy

Honey Teriyaki grilled chicken, white corn (again ), pasta salad, and lots of lemonade!


----------



## Brandi

I haven't been feeling well for a little bit...and I'm feeling that I need some comfort food...my favourite blanket and a big fat fluffy pillow!

So dinner tonight is meatloaf with a mushroom gravy, very creamy mashed potatoes, battered zucchini and green beans.

Dessert tonight is chewy oatmeal cookies and chocolate peanut butter fudge.


----------



## Esme

Tonight is BLTs with home-grown tomatoes (nothing's better than a _real_ tomato) and some fresh bakery bread. 

I'm hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner at Carrabba's Italian Grill. (Sorry, no pictures)
I ordered the Pollo Rosa Maria (Grilled chicken breast stuffed with fontina cheese and prosicutto topped with mushrooms and basil lemon butter sauce)

:eat2:


----------



## Friday

Tonight my stepson is coming over for dinner. We're going to grill some ribeyes, have baby red potatoes roasted with olive oil and garlic, spinach sauteed in a little butter and a tossed salad with that lemon vinegarette I got the recipe for in Victoria. For dessert I think I'll saute sliced peaches and plums in some butter and brown sugar and flame them with a little cognac before we put them on vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## Michelle

Oh lord, you made my stomach growl!


----------



## Tina

Mine, too! Doesn't help that I haven't eaten yet. Friday seems like such a fabulous cook. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we had roast pork and beef and kick ass gravy over mashed potatoes, freshly picked baby peas. 


Dessert with Lemon pie with whipped cream on top. I hate mirange (??)


----------



## Esme

I had home made chicken soup... from my mom. She loves me! :wubu:


----------



## Friday

Kory's not impressed LOL, he's already put in a request for homemade chicken tenders on Tuesday.  I think he wants the homemade version of ChiliMac (basically Hamburger Helper without the box :doh later in the week. Guess the Army can't compete with comfort food. 



> freshly picked baby peas.



Brandi, you're killing me here. I used to shell them with my great Grama and they are out of this world.


----------



## Brandi

Friday said:


> Brandi, you're killing me here. I used to shell them with my great Grama and they are out of this world.



I had like a cup of them lol...and I want more..I used to do them with my mom...kind of makes me feel like she isn't gone. My daughter now helps me do them...so it's like a ritual...mother and daughter type thing lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night: Lean Cuisine Spinach and Mushroom Panini

Tonight: Lean Cuisine Three Meat Pizza


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is jambalaya with sausage and chicken. Nice big toss salad with greek salad dressing with freshly baked soft garlic sticks.

Dessert...lemon pie with whipped cream mmmmm


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Couple Black Mission figs, Asian salad with tangerine and grilled chicken, biggish hunk of wild mushroom and goat cheese quiche, to be followed by two scoops of Ben & Jerry's Marsha Marsha Marshmallow in a sugar cone.

I've never deserved an ice cream cone so much in all my days.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I havent made anything worth mentioning in forever! Tonight was a homemade pizza with pesto, plum tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, fresh garlic, tempeh slices, green pepper and black pepper and lettuce on top when done. Complimented with red seedless grapes.


----------



## missaf

White rice, meatballs braised in Diet Pepsi and secret herbs and spices, fresh corn and green beans mixed into the rice, the meatballs on top.

A total experiment that turned out pretty good!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Pot roast, which I should put in the oven right about... now.

And for dessert, cinnamon sprinkled donut holes. Deelish. And since they're donut holes, no calories! W00t!


----------



## LAtinBHM

i had pork chops fried in olive oil and garlic and white rice with tocino...
I don't know how to say that in english


----------



## SoVerySoft

jamie said:


> A Lean Cuisine and a can of asparagus. Sexy, I know.
> 
> Lots of storms here tonight, so we didn't want to dredge to the store, and that was about all that was in the house that was fit to eat.
> 
> Hopfully tomorrow will bring Chen Pee chicken. That reminds me of Randi...come home Randiiiiiiii, come home!




I'm baaaa-aack! Why did that remind you of me? What is Chen Pee chicken (I am hoping it has nothing to do with...well...you know )

p.s. Jamie, you were missed at the convention. I think you would have had a blast!


----------



## Brandi

Well my daugther has asked for ham and mashed potatoes....so in my crock pot is the ham....and I shall make her mashed potatoes and sauteed carrots tonight...

For dessert green jello...with whipped cream on top. Her favourite......I wonder if she will go to sleep early tonight lmao


----------



## activistfatgirl

LAtinBHM said:


> i had pork chops fried in olive oil and garlic and white rice with tocino...
> I don't know how to say that in english



you probably mean "pork" or "bacon"


----------



## SoVerySoft

An everything bagel with scallion cream cheese, lox and sliced tomato. And some herring in sour cream sauce on the side.

Oy!

(it was good!)


----------



## Friday

The stepson is home from Iraq. He wanted homemade chicken tenders and basil potatoes which he got with a side of white sweet corn and sliced garden tomatoes.

Our wonderful neighbor who learned to bake as a child in Europe sent over a lovely I don't know what it's called coffee cakish thing with fresh cherries baked into it. It was to die for. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Something I haven't had in a while....scallop potatoes with ham (cottage roll), peppers, garlic, mushrooms in a very nice creamy and cheesy sauce! Tomato and cucumber salad.

Dessert is mango and peach jello with whipped cream


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

2 servings or 12 pieces of Ikea Swedish meatballs :wubu: that I unfroze and just popped in the oven. Mixed up the sauce from the packet too. Didn't have lingonberries , so I settled for some apple/cranberry jelly as a side dish. Diet Green Tea as usual. 12 grain bread.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Homemade three bean chili (a veritable kitchen sink of chili including corn, green orange and yellow peppers, onions, garlic, steak, and of course da beans) and homemade cornbread, recipe from the Moosewood cookbook.

I haven't had any yet (I'm ever so patiently -- NOT -- waiting for my sweetie) but it smells awfully good.


----------



## fatkid420

I had a sub from subway, turkey breast, it was yummy.


----------



## Brandi

Right now, I'm making dinner a little early. I fell down last night and hurt my hip, holy mother of god!

So I have some energy so it's crab ravioli with a shrimp cream sauce over it. The pasta I am making will be wholewheat (god I love my bread maker)
Nice big toss salad.

Dessert mango and peach kabobs with a cream cheese dip


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Too busy eating it to post about it last night. A perfectly spiced Samosa, the Saag Paneer I'd been craving (absolute best in the city), Chicken Tikka Masala, Coconut Shrimp and Scallops, chick pea fritters (can't remember what they're called), and evaporated milk balls in a rosewater and honey syrup (can't remember what that's called, either). Next time I'll order something different for dessert, but everything else was the perfect scratch for my itch.

Thinkin' about having the leftovers for breakfast.


----------



## Brandi

Well since I fell, I am now choosing to empty my homemade "tv" dinners lol

So tonight it's mashed potatoes, meatloaf with mushroom gravy and sauteed green beans with red peppers and zesty italian dressing.

Dessert a tylenol 3 lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Boneless, skinless, fried chicken thighs coated in Tony Chachers's Seasoned Fish Fry Mix ( a little hot sauce shaken on top of the finished product), mac & cheese, and southern style biscuits with butter and hot jalapeno jelly.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chinese.. Hot-n-Sour, pot stickers, fried cream cheese won tons, lo mein, lemon chicken, and twice-cooked pork-n-tofu. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade swedish meat balls with rice and broccoli. (One of my make ahead meals that was put in the freezer)

Dessert is peach and mango pudding pops! (see homemade kids treats)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

leftover chicken and biscuits


----------



## HICKORYWOOD1980

Fried Chicken, Ribs, Links, And Some Pasta


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade chili and from-scratch corn bread.  With wildflower honey.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I ate a late lunch and had leftovers for dinner: Lump crab and avocado tower with a grapefruit dressing; and grilled baby lamb chops with haricot vert, roasted tomato, kalamata olives and feta cheese; crispy potatoes and tzaziki sauce.

Yum.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night: Two slices of veggie whole wheat pizza.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is homemade chili with garlic bread with cheese.

Dessert fruit kebobs - grapes, mango, kiwi and pineapple...and of course some cream cheese dipping sauce!


----------



## IdahoCynth

An oroweat "bagle bread" with everything, toasted and topped with cream cheese, and some slices of provolone cheese on the side.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

open faced chicken salad sanwiches with melted cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Lasagne with steamed brocciflower and toasted gahlic bread.


----------



## sweetnnekked

BBQ'd pork cube steaks, garlic mashed potatoes and tomatoes,fresh basil and mozzarella in a vinagrette.
Dessert: Tuscan cantaloupe


----------



## Brandi

Pork and beef nuggets dipped in a thai sauce. Homemade mac and cheese with broccoli and cauliflower.

Dessert Fruit salad


----------



## ScreamingChicken

takeout from Sonic- double cheeseburger w/ bacon, jalapenoes, mustard, lettuce, pickles, & onions, french fries, and a Route 44 diet Coke.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Extra hot buffalo wings with blue cheese dressing and celery with some ice cold beer.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Extra stuffed manicotti with spinach and ricotta...covered in my homemade chili. One of my daughter's favourites. Of course garlic bread.

Dessert Homemade macadamia nut and white chocolate cookie ice cream sandwiches - this is something new I made and OMG addiction!:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

can of chili (no beans) topped with shredded cheese and crackers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Not all cans of chili are made equal.. are you in a position of devulging what brand of chili it was?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Not all cans of chili are made equal.. are you in a position of devulging what brand of chili it was?


Kroger's house label. A little underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## chocolatetiger

strawberry swirl icecream with chocolate sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i love being a grown up


----------



## Fuzzy

Sometimes, I just need some chili NOW, and the only way is out of a can. Tho, its usually for chili dogs. My brands are Hormel (No beans, of course) or Campbell's Firehouse Chunky Chili. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Sometimes, I just need some chili NOW, and the only way is out of a can. Tho, its usually for chili dogs. My brands are Hormel (No beans, of course) or Campbell's Firehouse Chunky Chili. :eat1:


I know what you mean. I get the urge for a Frito Pie and reach for Hormel or Wolf's (both no bean). Though you can't beat a homemade bowl of red.:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> I know what you mean. I get the urge for a Frito Pie and reach for Hormel or Wolf's (both no bean). Though you can't beat a homemade bowl of red.:eat1:



Oh my. I need to find me a rodeo (or high school football game) where the best (and fastest) frito pies can be had.


----------



## Brandi

Eventhough I premade a meal last night (salmon loaf and mashed potatoes) I decided to make pad thai tonight. MMMMM

Dessert the same as yesterday mmmmmm macadamia and white chocolate ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Esme

Tonight was baked chicken tenders, sauteed asparagus, and a baked potato made the "right" way.... scrubbed, poked, rubbed in olive oil and salt, then baked. YUM!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> ... and a baked potato made the "right" way.... scrubbed, poked, rubbed in olive oil and salt, then baked. YUM!




ooooh! I miss real baked potatoes. I usually nuke 'em to save time. 

Love that cripsy crusty salty thing. I need to bake some up!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A chicken & rice dish in which I cut up chicken thighs into bite size chunks and sauteed in olive oil, salt, and garlic powder. In a pot, I brought to a boil a mixture of water, garlic powder, a shot of yellow mustard, a few chicken bouillion granules, and Knorr Vegetable soup mix. I then added the chicken and some uncooked rice. and covered and simmered for 20 minutes or so. Topped with grated parmesean cheese.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

ScreamingChicken said:


> I know what you mean. I get the urge for a Frito Pie and reach for Hormel or Wolf's (both no bean). Though you can't beat a homemade bowl of red.:eat1:



Haha! so glad i'm not the only one who gets the chili cravings lol is it a straight up chili or a chili and cornbread yen like mine? 

I can't eat it from the can, though. i have to make my own. It's not ambitious or pretentious or anything. i just like my chili better den anyone else's. :bow: Cooking's a labor of love for de ones ya love, you know? i don't do much of it when I'm single... but i make the chili exception lol


Ahh... I forgot to double quote you both  oops


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> Haha! so glad i'm not the only one who gets the chili cravings lol is it a straight up chili or a chili and cornbread yen like mine?


Chili straight up.
Chili with Cheese & chopped onions.
Also good with fritos, tortilla chips, or crackers.
Real good with crumbles of cornbread.
Topped with sour cream is quite good, too.

I prefer homemade but when I can't make it, well, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Esme

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh! I miss real baked potatoes. I usually nuke 'em to save time.




I usually do too, but I decided to treat myself today. Trying to take better care of *me* and all that.

The tater was the hilight of dinner though. Yay!


----------



## Miss Vickie

I've never had a nuked tater. Is there a way to get 'em all crispy on the outside, soft on the inside? That's how I love 'em, with lots of butter and pepper.

Dinner tonight? Beef Stroganoff over pasta and then for dessert rhubarb/strawberry/apple crisp. It was delish.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Miss Vickie said:


> I've never had a nuked tater. Is there a way to get 'em all crispy on the outside, soft on the inside? That's how I love 'em, with lots of butter and pepper...



I doubt nuking them will give you that result, unfortunately. Googling it quickly came up the the following comments:

_"DO NOT microwave your baked potato. You are, in effect, steaming it. A real baked potato has to be done in a fire or in an oven, and it has to have crispy skin and creamy insides (youll never achieve either of these in a microwave). "_


_"If it's microwaved, it's NOT a baked potato. It's a steamed potato. Which is fine, if that's what you want, or that's all that's available to you. But it's NOT a BAKED potato. Nuked potatoes, when you're in a rush, are good, but they don't compare to a real, crispy baked potato"_

and

_"For the best baked potato you should cook in the microwave, then put in a conventional oven for about 40 minutes to get the skin nice and crispy and the middle nice and soft."_


----------



## CuteyChubb

So Miss Vickie, you got a suggestion for your rhubarb. How was it? Will you use it again? I am feeling very unimaginative so I will be reading and stealing ideas from this thread to put on my dinner table tonight. Therefore, tonight it shall be homemade chili, Texas style. Thanks SC.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I made a rhubarb/strawberry/apple "crunch". I ended up getting the recipe from Allrecipes.com because there are reviews and suggestions, which I took full advantage of. It was covered with a brown sugar/oats/flour crunchy crust and I served it piping hot with french vanilla ice cream.

My husband said he had a mouth orgasm, so I think he liked it.  It was that perfect combination of sweet and tart (like me!) I wish I'd had currants, though. That would have made it even more perfect. I still have about 20 stalks of rhubarb and now wondering what to do with the rest of it!

Tonight for dinner? Grilled chicken if it'll stop raining, rice pilaf, and salad. And more crisp.


----------



## Ceres

tonight will be left overs night left over eggplant parmigiana and pot roast with potatoes/...Ceres


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Kroger brand Self Rising Crust Pizzas- cheese and three meat varieties.

1,000th post, baby!


----------



## Brandi

My daughter and I shared some homemade chicken noodle soup with a bagette.

Dessert was jello with peaches.

Pretty bland, but my daughter is ill.

My real meal is later veal sandwich with tomato, onion, lettuce, green pepper and hellmans on a bagette! mmmm can't wait! (I won't eat this in front of her because she will want it and I know her tummy won't be able to handle it.)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Thanks to a suggestion from Brandi - I had Homestyle Chicken Soup (ok, it was a can of Progresso, but it was the best I could do on short notice) which I beefed up (chickened up?) with chicken-feta-spinach sausage, I broiled the sausage then sliced it up into the soup.

Not bad!


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Jambalaya... with chicken, smoked sausage, ham, rice, carrot, string bean, onion, celery, green pepper, gahlic and stewed tomatoes.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Fuzzy, that sounds really good. Would you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## Brandi

tonight is crab stuffed chicken breasts with 3 type mushroom risotto.

dessert is chocolate kissed strawberries mmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

(I'll post the recipe in another thread  )

Dinner at the Cracker Barrel: Chicken Fried Chicken with corn, green beans, and turnip greens. :eat1:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tonight was my cheating dinner, consisting of sauteed chicken breasts and zucchini, pesto from Costco, and fusilli noodles. (It's cheating 'cause the pesto isn't homemade). 

For dessert? More rhubarb crisp/crunch/cobbler/whatchamacallit. Gotta make room for the pie.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is garlic chicken with fettucine alfredo with broccoli. I haven't made this in ages!!! SSSoooooo good.

Dessert tonight peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Brandi, we're having a similar thing. And like you, I haven't made it in a forever long time. I'll be having zucchini with it, though (I'm on a zucchini kick, lately -- mostly because it's so cheap) and some berry/'barb pie I'm hoping to make.


----------



## Brandi

Actually Miss Vickie I'm staring at a bushel of zucchini as we speak. LOL My brother owns a farm, I get alot of free veggies and tons of it. Tonight when my daughter is sleeping I will be making zucchini fritters, zucchini bread and stuffed zucchini. I need a bigger freezer lol...well soon I will. But I LOVE breaded zucchini dipped in salsa...mmmm


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Frito Pie.


----------



## Brandi

Roasted chicken, roasted garlic potatoes with sour cream dill on top, sauteed carrots and corn on the cob.

Dessert chocolate zucchini cake!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Popeyes mild leg thigh combo and mashed potatoes with no gravy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Pepridge farm Chicken Pot Pie..yummy in the tummy


----------



## Miss Vickie

Barbecued sausages with rolls, corn on the cob, salad and baked beans.

And more rhubarb-berry pie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken Chow Mein with Rice Noodles.


----------



## Fuzzy

A pasta dish, involving wagon wheel pasta, Ragu Traditional spaghetti sauce, browned hamburger, 1 can of cream of celery soup, and lots of shredded mozzerella cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is homemade seafood chowder - scallops, shrimp, cod, potatoes, carrots, celery, and onion in a very nice creamy base! mmmm

Dessert mango sherbet with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Esme

Tonight I was a true Michiganian and had some National Coney.

Coney and chili cheese fries. So bad, yet so GOOD!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Salad:
Spring mix from Wegman's
Raspberry Vinaigrette dressing from Wegman's
Chopped up hard boiled egg
Black olives

MmmmMmmm...black olives:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco Soup (a thick spicy homemade chili using three kinds of beans, and mexi-corn.. with crushed tortilla chips, shredded cheddar, diced tomato, and sour cream on the side for mix-ins)


----------



## SoVerySoft

View attachment 8937​
Annie's shells and cheddar. I wish I could taste things. It looked really good. (can't taste a damn thing except salt since I got sick)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mrs. SC made chicken tacos , crunchy _and_ soft, with shredded cheese, sour cream, and dashes of Tabasco Green Pepper sauce.


----------



## Brandi

I made "porky bones" which is my daughter's way of saying ribs lol. I put them in the crock pot with bbq sauce all day as I wouldnt have had time to cook them when I got home. I have to feed my daughter asap when I get home or she flips lol.
I made garlic butter veggie brown rice (zucchini, mushrooms, green onion, green peppers) and a cob of corn.

Dessert is grapes, banana and apples with strawberry yoghurt


----------



## CuteyChubb

Brandi said:


> I made "porky bones" which is my daughter's way of saying ribs lol. I put them in the crock pot with bbq sauce all day as I wouldnt have had time to cook them when I got home. I have to feed my daughter asap when I get home or she flips lol.
> I made garlic butter veggie brown rice (zucchini, mushrooms, green onion, green peppers) and a cob of corn.
> 
> Dessert is grapes, banana and apples with strawberry yoghurt



You have a baby foodee. I do too. Why are you an emotional cook?

I have no idea, again, what to cook. I have scanned a couple pages of this thread and nothing seems do-able. I wish I had a cook at home.


----------



## Brandi

Yep a baby foodee lol 

I tend to cook in large quantities when I'm upset. God only knows how many spring rolls and meatballs I have in my freezer. lol


----------



## missaf

I have a budding foodee, too. He has to be in the kitchen with me with an apron on. He even washes dishes.

_*prays this holds after he turns 10*_


----------



## CuteyChubb

My youngest foodee is only 7 months. Unfortunatley her diet is now 2nd stage Gerber baby food, formula and baby cereal. However, when the rest of us are about to chow down on some good smelling food, she starts to lick her lips and opens her eyes wide and is very interested in what we are doing. As far as I can tell, she is a baby foodee.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Corn on the cob, fried zucchini and chicken (slow cooked).


----------



## Fuzzy

Hot Turkey with Potatoes and Gravy, stuffing, and white corn. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

bacon cheeseburgers with jalapenos,pickles, onions, lettuce, and mustard.


----------



## Tracyarts

Last night DH and I went to a Tex-Mex restaurant and got the mixed grill platter. 

It comes with an appetizer plate of quesadilla and nachos, and a sizziling grill platter with a pork chop, chicken and beef fajita meat, a quail, a bacon wrapped shrimp with jalapeno and a bacon wrapped roll of beef. Oh yeah, spicy vegetable soup for starters too. And of course stewed beans, rice, guacamole, pico de gallo, and fresh tortillas. 

I always take the nachos, the quail (my favorite, when we don't split the grill platter I always order the quail...), the beef "diablo" roll, and the chicken fajita meat. 

There are only two locations of this restaurant, both on our side of town, I will miss it when we move and will be driving back into the city now and again just so we can have more.

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> Last night DH and I went to a Tex-Mex restaurant and got the mixed grill platter.
> 
> It comes with an appetizer plate of quesadilla and nachos, and a sizziling grill platter with a pork chop, chicken and beef fajita meat, a quail, a bacon wrapped shrimp with jalapeno and a bacon wrapped roll of beef. Oh yeah, spicy vegetable soup for starters too. And of course stewed beans, rice, guacamole, pico de gallo, and fresh tortillas.
> 
> I always take the nachos, the quail (my favorite, when we don't split the grill platter I always order the quail...), the beef "diablo" roll, and the chicken fajita meat.
> 
> There are only two locations of this restaurant, both on our side of town, I will miss it when we move and will be driving back into the city now and again just so we can have more.
> 
> Tracy



Mannn! That sounds great!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made hummus with sesame crackers and some "fake lobster" heated in butter.


----------



## Tracyarts

Cajun food as we were passing by a really good and affordable place on the other side of town this evening... I had blackened salmon topped with crawfish and blackened oysters in a spicy garlic lemon butter sauce. The entree came with mixed steamed veggies and Cajun rice (dirty rice but without the meat). 

Deeee-lish. 

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

shake n bake pork chops and mac n cheese


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Ihop Garden Scramble
Jello Double Chocolate Sugar Free Pudding cup


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Brats (al a Hansel) with baxter mac and Cheese


----------



## Brandi

tonight will be grilled lamb with creamy mashed potatoes and sauteed carrots.

dessert will be fruit flavoured smarties. (the shell is flavoured, strawberry, banana, butterscotch and orange. They are called belly buttons.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Going to a high school football game so probably nachos, hot dog and diet coke.


----------



## Fuzzy

All-meat calzone (pepperoni, italian sausage, canadian bacon), trip to the salad bar, a diet coke (with a splash of vanilla), and a "never on sunday" sundae. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

FIL sent over these wonderful kabobs. Marinated chicken wrapped in bacon, jalapeno halves, and pieces of white onion.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I had my grandmothers pork and beef roast dinner....with creamy mashed potatoes, green beans sauteed with italian dressing and red peppers.....I worked tonight and have been thinking about this meal...and it's soooo good....maybe a little more than usual cos I didn't have to make it

Too late for dessert but I bought a cadbury chocolate cake and a cadbury caramel cake..that will be tried tomorrow..maybe for breakfast lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

Brandi said:


> Yep a baby foodee lol
> 
> I tend to cook in large quantities when I'm upset. God only knows how many spring rolls and meatballs I have in my freezer. lol


I'd be more than happy to take some of that stuff off your hands..LOL


----------



## Brandi

MisticalMisty said:


> I'd be more than happy to take some of that stuff off your hands..LOL



My brother already has dibs lol I get a call a few times a week "anything you want to get rid of" lmao

Tonight dinner was thick juicy rib eyes grilled to perfection with potato kebobs (potatoes, onions, peppers) nice big toss salad...very colorful!

dessert that damn addicting cadbury cake lol


----------



## Brandi

Today is my day off, so I am going all out and roasting a turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes (creamier the better), cajun corn, sauteed carrots and parsnips, and biscuits and gravy!

Dessert is keylime pie with whipped cream on top!

I will have awesome leftovers for my lunches this weekend!!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Brandi said:


> Today is my day off, so I am going all out and roasting a turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes (creamier the better), cajun corn, sauteed carrots and parsnips, and biscuits and gravy!
> 
> Dessert is keylime pie with whipped cream on top!
> 
> I will have awesome leftovers for my lunches this weekend!!



Miss Brandi, sounds like you are having an early American Thanksgiving feast up there in Canada. One of my favorite feasts of the year! All you need to do is switch the key lime for some pumkin pie. Yums. :eat2:


----------



## Jes

Brandi said:


> Today is my day off, so I am going all out and roasting a turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes (creamier the better), cajun corn, sauteed carrots and parsnips, and biscuits and gravy!
> 
> !!


Why don't you just hush up??

So I need someone who is good with meat. I see so many cuts of meat in the store, and when I find a recipe, the type of meat listed doesn't seem to be on the packages in the dairy case. I am frightened and confused and stick to 2 or 3 basics. 

Also, I'm cooking just for myself, so a whole potroast wouldn't be smart, but something I could make into a big stew in a crockpot would be good. I like 1 pot meals (and ones that require no cutting as you eat, since I'm eating out of the microwave at the office)


----------



## Brandi

Jes said:


> Why don't you just hush up??
> 
> So I need someone who is good with meat. I see so many cuts of meat in the store, and when I find a recipe, the type of meat listed doesn't seem to be on the packages in the dairy case. I am frightened and confused and stick to 2 or 3 basics.
> 
> Also, I'm cooking just for myself, so a whole potroast wouldn't be smart, but something I could make into a big stew in a crockpot would be good. I like 1 pot meals (and ones that require no cutting as you eat, since I'm eating out of the microwave at the office)




Jes, I believe cooking a whole pot roast would be good, as you can just divide it into containers (cut the meat up ahead of time) and freeze it until you want it for your lunch/dinner.
This turkey dinner I made, my daughter and I ate a meal and now I have 12 containers of a turkey dinner for my lunches. Actually, all my meals I make I always make extras for that reason. I only cook for myself and my daughter.
Here is the site I use for some of my crock pot stuff:
http://southernfood.about.com/library/crock/blcpidx.htm


----------



## CuteyChubb

Tuna noodle casserole and iced tea.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken & mushrooms sauteed in olive oil, minced garlic, a little salt, oregano, parsley, and crushed red pepper then tossed with some rotini and topped with grated parmesean. Five cheese (mozzarella, parmesean, provolone, colby, & muenster) Texas toast on the side.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner Out - 

Took a chance and found a not-so-bad Japanese place in town. This deep in the Heart of Dixie it is not very common to find restaurants that are not chains or southern cooking. 

Dinner

Spicy Tuna Roll 
Edamame 
Crispy vegetables and beef with the best sticky rice I have had in a while.... 

Next visit I will get brave and try the Udon...


----------



## Fuzzy

Spaghetti with a rich meat sauce (italian sausage and hamburger), steamed green beans, gahlic bread, and a romaine hearts salad with basalmic vinegarette dressing. Diet Coke.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Last night was grilled cheese (cheddar, mozzarella and provolone) with tomato on russian rye. And cheesy poofs. And a root beer.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Last night was Red Lobster.
Beverages: Diet coke + water
Appetizerarrot Bay Coconut Shrimp split with friend
Salad:Ceasar
Dinner: Shrimp & lobster pasta. I ordered half, but they gave me a full order instead. Since the mistake was theirs I only had to pay for half the order. So guess what I had for breakfast today. Yes, delicious shrimp & lobster pasta leftovers.

And I just friggin' love their hush puppies. Wish I had some now


----------



## CuteyChubb

Extra hot Buffalo wings, celery, curly fries, both ranch and blue cheese dressing and draft beer. Yums, I can hardly wait.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner was at Sweet Tomato's: Caesar Salad, Shrimp Bisque, Black Bean Chili topped with cheese and onions, Cheese Foccacia. Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip cups ( a real chewy cookie consistency) and Diet Coke


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night. (We're out of storage containers.  )


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8937​
> Annie's shells and cheddar. I wish I could taste things. It looked really good. (can't taste a damn thing except salt since I got sick)




Annie's! sweet bliss From a box!!!!

i had that weds night... humpday nights are not very ambitious  



tonight, i had tacos  my best friend and i went to agave mexican bistro in newburyport... weee!! you can't remember how good they taste after two purple haze margaritas. maybe I am a cheap drunk, though. maybe it's just been that kind of week


----------



## Brandi

Tonight my co workers will curse me lol

I am bringing spring rolls, crab rangoon, orange beef and szechuan chow main.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we are having lasagna. What I did was make my own sauce which is tomatoes, lots of garlic, oregano, basil, eggplant, and onion. When it has simmered all day I will hand blend it, then layer the lasagna with ground beef and hot sausage, lots of cheese and the veggies are spinach, zucchini, mushrooms and green peppers.

Toss salad, garlic bread.

For dessert, butter tart with a scoop of pralines and cream ice cream topped with a drizzle of caramel!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight was deep fry night. I made finger steaks and zucchini. 

Dessert: rice crispy treats.


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled fish with herb-garlic seasoning, brown rice with veggies, and a vegetable mix of green beans and broccoli with some assorted stuff to season it up. A brownie for dessert, had them baking while we ate supper. 

Tracy


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was Polynesian chicken stew with buttery white rice and homemade lemonade and homemade passion fruit tea


----------



## Fuzzy

One-Dish Night. Souper(tm) Chicken-n-Rice-n-Broccoli.


----------



## Brandi

Prime rib roast with a beef and mushroom gravy with fries (at my daughter's request) and broccoli...

Dessert will be chocolate cake!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was burgers (inspiration from Bobby Flay's show last night) I did indian seasoned burgers and regular american two cheese burgers, homemade tea and lemonade pineapples for dessert


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork soft tacos and refried beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Baron Classic Supreme pizza (with Rooster Sauce)


----------



## rainyday

Brie, mesquite smoked turkey breast, tomato slices and honey mustard on a baguette.


----------



## Brandi

Last night was shrimp, scallop and corn chowder (see recipe at Fuzzy's soup kick) and fresh bread with butter.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner out for work.... 

Great little Tapas place, my favorite way to eat....

Fresh Mozzarella and Tomatoes drizzled with olive oil
A wonderful olive plate- all different types of olives 
Veal stuffed banana peppers
Wild boar ribs and spicy grilled potatoes
Grilled lamb chops with sun dried pesto
Fire roasted muscles
Lots of crusty bread to capture every last bit of sauce
Wine and more wine..... 

For dessert, to another restaurant where we did not make it past the bar.... so I settled for several Absolute Citrons with Saratoga and a delicate wedge of lemon (several=too many)


----------



## ThisIsMyBoomstick

Filet mignon tonight  mmmm...


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be prime rib stew with biscuits.

Dessert a cadbury chocolate bar from the UK.


----------



## rainyday

Evil, you're on-the-job eats always sound fantastic. I abhor business dinners, but for that kind of food I might learn to like them.


----------



## EvilPrincess

rainyday said:


> Evil, you're on-the-job eats always sound fantastic. I abhor business dinners, but for that kind of food I might learn to like them.


 
My boss is a Foodee (he does not realize it though). Good food and drink is rewarded.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Dinner tonight will also go on the expense report- my rationalization--- I was traveling on Saturday- so Saturday dinner should be included

Dinner at a lovely vintage place in the historic district..... 


Before dinner drinks- Cosmopolitans

Crab Cakes with fresh corn salsa and red pepper aoili

Wedge Salad- with a southern twist- pickled okra- mighty fine with maytag blue cheese 

Dinner was crab stuffed flounder over lemon cream linguini.... 

Estancia Pinot Grigio

Dessert- Chocolate Bread Pudding with hard sauce

Then a quick trip to a Martini bar that just opened up, for a couple of cosmopolitains..... 

I think I am going to dream about the lemon cream linguini........


----------



## Fuzzy

Israeli Tomato Soup


----------



## Friday

We went to the Fair tonight. On the menu between us all (if you share you can eat a bigger variety ): hot scones with raspberry jam, Krusty Pups, roasted corn on the cob, clam strips, real lemonade, q'ed chicken and ribs with rice, elephant ears (1 cinnamon and sugar, 1 raspberry jam), a hot fudge sundae, Italian sausage with grilled onions and peppers on a bun, deep fried beef turnovers (these were a new discovery and they were delish), Seattle Fudge (they have a new dark chocolate flavor <swoon>) and last but not least, another stop at the scone place for a dozen to bring home.

I loooooove Fair time.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be chicken wings and ribs with a nice big toss salad.

Dessert will be fruit flavoured smarties (the shell is where the flavour is) these are called belly buttons


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went out tonight for Mexican ; cheese enchilada, beef enchilada, chicken enchilada, and a beef fajita enchilada with rice & beans.


----------



## Friday

Grilled sirloin, angel hair pasta with olive oil, garlic, basil and fresh pepper, sliced tomatos and white sweet corn.

The one thing I truly hate about this time of year is that it's the last of the garden tomatos time (well and several fruits...).


----------



## Miss Vickie

We had Irish beef stew (a la Jeff Smith, the frugal gourmet, may he rest in peace). I "taught" my daughter the recipe -- meaning I made her do all the grunt work.  It was marvelous, as usual.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Homemade burgers on the grill with lettuce, tomatoes, melted American cheese, mayo, mustard, and red onion with potatoe salad (i have heard i make the best  people have ever tasted.) I like it! Oh and some corn on the cob with iced tea.


----------



## Teighlor

Roast Chicken; Chinese long beans stir-fried with lots of garlic, ginger, and scallions; and a salad of baby greens and radicchio with ranch dressing. Yummy! I could make a meal of the long beans alone.

**Teighlor** :bow:


----------



## jcas50

Polish Kishka (the dark type that looks like scrapple in a casing) mashed potatoes, salad, macaroni & cheese - homemade from scratch- and asparagus with hollandaise. Lemonade with Scotch


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheese ravioli and meatballs (nope, not a typo) with marinara sauce and garlic cheese Texas toast.


----------



## GoddessNoir

I was supposed to make pad thai noodles but, some awful dragon fly got in the house when I let my puppy go play outside and it chose to set up camp in the kitchen scaring the bejesus out of me so instead, I had nothing.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Last night was the buffet at the Borgata casino in Atlantic City, NJ. Is anyone else here a buffet wimp? After 2 plates of food and one teeny tiny desert plate I was so stuffed that it felt like someone made me swallow a large rock. I'm still not hungry as a matter of fact. And I only had dinner with water as well, not soda or anything carbonated that bloats you. No foodie porn, sorry. I remembered about food porn only after I had already hit the slots.

Some of the stuff I did have, some kind of ravioli with yummy green pesto sauce, calamari with black bean sauce, scallion pancakes, calamari salad, tomato with goat cheese, a few olives, coconut shrimp, mashed potatoes & gravy, some kind of chicken that turned out to be very dry, some kind of a yummy stuffed bass. A bite of cannoli, brownie I couldn't even start, pecan tart I could only fit one bite of, very yummy rice pudding, hot bread pudding I could once again only fit a bite of.

It's all so good, but for $30 a person it's just not worth it as I can never eat my money's worth. I think I'm gonna start a "buffet wimps" thread.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

ScreamingChicken said:


> What's on the dinner table tonight?


A glass of iced tea, a wooden box filled with oil paints, several stacks of papers, box of #10 security envelopes, 3 spent printer cartridges, one black Sharpee, and a rollerball pen I must've accidentally stolen from somebody 'cause I'd never buy a rollerball.

I'm going to Taco Bell.


----------



## Brandi

I've put in a long week at work and today is my day off so I let my daughter choose dinner and I really didn't care what it was....so dinner was hot dogs and french fries....

dessert chocolate cake


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken and rice seasoned with onion powder, garlic powder, cumin, and a few dashes of Tabasco Chipotle Pepper sauce. Topped with shredded Colby Jack cheese.


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Tonight it is going to be grilled cheese with sprouts on oat bread, and some tomato soup with shredded cheddar cheese mixed in. 

OR...if I feel ambitious...a Cape Codder Sandwich (turkey, stuffing and cranberry sause) with same said soup.

Too beat to do anything more involved than this._


----------



## SoVerySoft

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> Last night was the buffet at the Borgata casino in Atlantic City, NJ. Is anyone else here a buffet wimp? After 2 plates of food and one teeny tiny desert plate I was so stuffed that it felt like someone made me swallow a large rock. ....It's all so good, but for $30 a person it's just not worth it as I can never eat my money's worth. I think I'm gonna start a "buffet wimps" thread.



Yep! Start the thread. I never do a buffet justice!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A glass of iced tea, a wooden box filled with oil paints, several stacks of papers, box of #10 security envelopes, 3 spent printer cartridges, one black Sharpee, and a rollerball pen I must've accidentally stolen from somebody 'cause I'd never buy a rollerball.
> 
> I'm going to Taco Bell.




Don't jump! Don't jump! Give real food another chance. It's always darkest before the dawn. You'll get through this!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Tonight I will cook beef stroganoff over wide egg noodles with a salad and iced tea. It will be first time making it from scratch but the recipie looks easy. I been cooking a lot lately. It's kinda fun. Who knew?


----------



## Brandi

My brother decided to surprise me and showed up with chinese food...and I have tons of leftovers lol
Orange beef
House rice (pork, chicken, shrimp) 
Singapore noodles
Chicken balls
Pan fried squid
Cantanese pan fried noodles
Spring rolls

Dessert will be an ice cream cone with melted chocolate and almonds on top

Confession...it was nice not to cook tonight!


----------



## IdahoCynth

An Asian Chicken rice mix, and some chicken breasts that I am pressure cooking in chicken broth.


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Rigatoni with italian sausage and gobs of mozzerella cheese.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BBQ takeout. A little bit of everything. Brisket sandwich w/ pickles, onions, jalapenos, & sauce. Sausage, chicken, pork ribs, and beans.


----------



## Brandi

Very creamy mashed potatoes, baby peas, breaded cod cheeks.

Mango tarts for dessert


----------



## CuteyChubb

Brandi said:


> Very creamy mashed potatoes, baby peas, breaded cod cheeks.
> 
> Mango tarts for dessert



Brandi,

Cod Cheeks ???????


----------



## CuteyChubb

As tonight is Friday night and I have been bitten by the "going out bug" lately, I think I'm whipping up some sandwiches tonight.


----------



## Brandi

CuteyChubb said:


> Brandi,
> 
> Cod Cheeks ???????




Fish nuggets lol they taste just like fish nuggets...and yes it's the cheeks of cod....and oh oh soo soo good check your local fish market!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I droped a beef roast in the crock pot this morning (slow cooker liners rule!). I made gravy with the juice when I came home and baked a potato. Yummy.


----------



## Fuzzy

Considering homemade egg rolls, cream cheese won tons, a pork stir-fry, fried noodles,.. maybe even an attempt at homemade hot-n-sour soup.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made some echilada sauce and heated some of the left over roast been in it.
I am eating it on browned in butter soft flour tortilas smothered in cheese.


----------



## Esme

Walnut crusted chicken with garlic mashed redskin potatoes and Tobasco spiced onion rings..... (leftovers from the shower I had to go to today) 

YUM!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Today was barbecued chicken, potato salad, baked macaroni and cheese and string bean, oh, and cornbread. Followed by homemade iced tea and then home made lemonade. I'm going to have to have only fruit and veggies tomorrow.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make enchiladas with meatless "beef" crumbles and cheese and a home made sauce.. (I'm a vegetarian) I usually make enchiladas for dinner on saturdays but we had pizza instead.. so i'm off to cook


----------



## Friday

Clam Chowdah and cornbread muffins. Yum. There should probably be vegies involved somewhere but I'm just too lazy.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was a big bowl of lettuce, a cup of yogurt and a banana.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonight was leftovers from lunch out - rosemary crusted rack of lamb and a baked potato with lots of butter!

Dessert was a David Glass Chocolate Truffle Cake. To DIE for!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Store brand rising crust pizza. A few slices of supreme. few slices of three meat, a piece or two of four cheese. Liberal shakes of Tabasco jalapeno sauce. Washed down with a Shiner Light AND a Corona Extra w/ lime.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chicken breasts are in the slow cooker right now. I'm probably going to make mashed potatoes and green beans to go with them when I get home. I am really liking my slow cooker.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a hearty veggie soup in my slow cooker right now. Slow cookers rock! I'm going to be doing many soups in it this fall/winter. Okay soup's not really a good meal for 90 degree weather but i was craving it


----------



## Brandi

Started off with cream of vegetable soup (cauliflower, carrots, celery, turnip, parsnips)
Big bbq'd veal steak, roasted cajun potatoes, corn on the cob with cumin and butter

Dessert is a homemade pecan pie


----------



## GordoNegro

Just dealing with domino's extra cheese and sausage slices though wishing pizza hut made deliveries but oh well.
Could be worse as some pizzerias actually make pizza with the sausage falling off.


----------



## MissToodles

the only reason I order domino's is that it's open really late.

I made fantastic foods vegan chili. It's a mix, you just add water, tomatos and beans. Quite bland.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Thick slices of toasted cinnamon raisin bread (fresh made today and it is the kind with the cinnamon sugar swirls) covered in extra chunky peanut butter. 


Ummm does anyone know how to get peanut butter out of a keyboard?


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Soup with Rice (and onion, celery, carrot, and garlic) With crusty hard rolls.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Most of tonights dinner ended up being liquid 

Before Dinner - at a little local pub - some of the best snackie food in town
One too many Absolute Mandarins and Soda, with an lovely little orange slice
A couple of pounds of crab claws done is a spicy broth with sun dried tomatoes, capers, red onion, and butter. The best part is the fresh crispy on the outside chewy on the inside rolls, just perfect for dipping in the sauce. (Shared with the table)

Dinner - at a local Steak place
Why I don't know but.... everyone thought more appetizers were a good idea, and to go with those we started on the Wine - Nice little Sonoma Zinfandel, I lost count after bottle three. 

Shared with the table 
Lump Crab Cakes with a Creole Mustard Sauce 
Feta Stuffed Tomatoes with calamata olives drizzled with olive oil 
More fresh bread 
Steak tips with onion straws 

Salads all around the table- along with a few spinach jokes (it is getting old people) They do have the best Blue Cheese dressing I have had anywhere. The owner makes it, and he is serious about his dressing. 

I chose the rib eye - came with perfect asparagus, and wonderful mashed potatoes. 

I ordered desserts for the table- key lime pie, mile high chocolate cakes, and ice cream .......... The mile high cake was a hit, it is a 6 layer chocolate cake with fudge icing, drizzled with berry coolie and surrounded by whipped cream. It is just terrific.... 
They ate everything in site! 

After dinner back to the bar for a nightcap....or two... 

This is just day one of the QBR, tomorrow nights dinner is the big one..... 

*urp*....


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Most of tonights dinner ended up being liquid
> 
> Before Dinner - at a little local pub - some of the best snackie food in town
> One too many Absolute Mandarins and Soda, with an lovely little orange slice
> A couple of pounds of crab claws done is a spicy broth with sun dried tomatoes, capers, red onion, and butter. The best part is the fresh crispy on the outside chewy on the inside rolls, just perfect for dipping in the sauce. (Shared with the table)
> 
> Dinner - at a local Steak place
> Why I don't know but.... everyone thought more appetizers were a good idea, and to go with those we started on the Wine - Nice little Sonoma Zinfandel, I lost count after bottle three.
> 
> Shared with the table
> Lump Crab Cakes with a Creole Mustard Sauce
> Feta Stuffed Tomatoes with calamata olives drizzled with olive oil
> More fresh bread
> Steak tips with onion straws
> 
> Salads all around the table- along with a few spinach jokes (it is getting old people) They do have the best Blue Cheese dressing I have had anywhere. The owner makes it, and he is serious about his dressing.
> 
> I chose the rib eye - came with perfect asparagus, and wonderful mashed potatoes.
> 
> I ordered desserts for the table- key lime pie, mile high chocolate cakes, and ice cream .......... The mile high cake was a hit, it is a 6 layer chocolate cake with fudge icing, drizzled with berry coolie and surrounded by whipped cream. It is just terrific....
> They ate everything in site!
> 
> After dinner back to the bar for a nightcap....or two...
> 
> This is just day one of the QBR, tomorrow nights dinner is the big one.....
> 
> *urp*....



If you lived closer I know I'd be eating wayyyy better. And I think I'd acquire a drinking habit. Hmmm...sounds fun. Wouldn't you like to try being a yankee for a while??


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> If you lived closer I know I'd be eating wayyyy better. And I think I'd acquire a drinking habit. Hmmm...sounds fun. Wouldn't you like to try being a yankee for a while??


 
LOL - I am willing to do anything to get away from the heat!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is taco salad. 
I will also bring some soup and tuna sandwiches for a snack for the group. lol 
Nothing too exciting. lol


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm thinking of talking the family into going to the Pita Pit to get a couple of falafel pita's or babaganouch pita alhahalhahhhh (<-- my best Homer impression)


----------



## EvilPrincess

Even though everyone went into dinner saying, "Oh I'm still stuffed from lunch" or "I just want something light", the group ate as if it were the last meal. 

Before dinner drinks of course- I am in search of the perfect cosmopolitan, but alas I have yet to find it. The bar keep did a decent job, points for the vigorous shaking of the cocktail, and the frosty glasses. On the down side, the lime wedges were just too big.

This particular group of clients have gotten lazy, they get the menus and then turn to me and ask what they should order. 

Appetizers
Grilled shrimp served on fried green tomatoes with a spicy remolaude
Seared scallops on a bed of angel hair pasta 
Lamb Chops over a bed of portabello mushrooms sautéed in red wine
Fresh soft bread, with a fresh herbed butter
Wine- Pinot Noir - Steele SB 

Salads
Fresh mozzarella, basil, and tomatoes
A funky mushroom and baby greens with a wasabi vinaigrette

Dinner
Broiled lobster tail on a bed of capallini with seared scallops, zucchini, and the most divine lemon cream sauce. 

Since I had seafood I choose the most wonderful Cakebread Sauv. Blanc ---- several bottles later....

Dessert

Pecan Pie with Jack Daniels Icecream
Creme Brulee
Pumpkin Cheese Cake
Chocolate Bread Pudding 
Everyone got a spoon and we shared. 

Then back to the bar, and another sampling of the cosmopolitains.......


I need a tums......


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

Cooking Experiment of the day is...

1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil, 1 tablespoon of minced garlic. Stir fried for a minute. Added 1 can of pineapple in unsweetened juice. 1 tabelspoon of garam masala, 1 tablespoon of turmeric, 1 tablespoon of orange peel, 1 tablespoon of cumin seed. Stir fry for 5 minutes. Add 1/2 cup of coconut milk. Cook on a low fire for 2 minutes. Add 1 can of Curry Vegetarian Chicken Fillets. Picked those up in Chinatown last week. Yum, yum.
Served with brown rice, but basmati/jasmine would be awesome too.

"Dessert", lol.
Those 100 Calorie single servings of baked Cheetos.
Arizona Diet Green Tea


----------



## SoVerySoft

Ahh...great food weekend so far!

Last night I went out to dinner with a friend and I got the most delicious smoked mozzarella ravioli with shrimp, scallops and grilled veggies in a vodka sauce. Heavenly!!

Tonight I had just gotten back from grocery shopping at the slightly "upscale" grocery store nearby and bought so many treats I couldn't decide what to have when I got home, so I had quite a few things...


Shrimp cocktail with 5 enormous shrimp, lemon squeezed over them, and a cocktail sauce that was very heavy on the horseradish.
Cedar plank salmon with an apricot horseradish glaze. Un-freakin-believable. I am in LOVE with cedar plank salmon. *swoon*
A fresh onion bagel with scallion cream cheese, lox and sliced tomato.

I also bought one custard and one coconut custard danish but I am waiting for my roomie to break out the amazing chocolate cake she bought.

I wish I'd taken pics, but somehow I am usually too eager to eat, and less interested in setting up my food for a photo shoot. I know. My bad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled sirloin steaks, mesquite bbq ribs, baked taters, ranch and bacon pasta salad, ranch beans, hard rolls, and pink lemonade.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Ok, I want to fill y'all in on what was on my table this past weekend. (that is when I do most of my cooking)

I made crab dip with crackers.
Homemade chicken soup-which is awesome (having some for lunch today)
Fried pork chops, stuffing and corn.
Peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.

:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Well I was craving chicken livers and gravy with mashed potatoes and corn. My daughter does not like the texture of liver...so for her portions I hand blended the liver in the gravy and put it over her mashed potatoes. It doesn't look very appealing, but she ate two servings lol

Dessert was apple crumble upside down cake. Put the apple topping on the bottom of a cake pan, then apples, then a moist white cake mix on top...when ready to eat (served best warm) top it with vanilla ice cream


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night I started with egg droop soup then the main course was sesame garlic chargrilled chicken with mushrooms on top of vermicelli noodles (rice sticks).


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is homemade gyros!!!

Dessert...carrot cake with cream cheese icing..surprise surprise!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Chicken Noodles soup, with fresh hard rolls and unsalted butter.


----------



## Brandi

This is what I'm taking to work. I work 12 hour shifts....I'm taking sausage on a bun with sauteed onions and green and red peppers and mustard.

Split pea soup with ham...

and California roll sushi (my new obsession)


Man what a combo! But it's all tasty!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I am detecting a theme here... 

Homemade Chicken and Rotini soup topped with grated parmesean.


----------



## jamie

Salsa chicken, spanish rice, steamed broccoli, strawberries, and a sugar-free ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak-n-eggs, grits, biscuits-n-gravy.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Slow cooked boneless pork ribs smothered in sweet baby rays bbq sauce on a lovely toasted deli bun, nacho cheese doritos dipped in an avacado mashed in salsa.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheese omelet. Not thrilling, and it's setting kind of heavy on my stomach.


----------



## Brandi

I've been slowly roasting a leg of pork in the oven all night...the skin is so crispy!

Tonight will be roasted garlic potatoes, pork roast, and buttercup squash!

Dessert will be blueberry cream crumble pie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight's dinner was is in honor of my fellow posters who do not have Sonic within reasonable driving distance. 

Steak, egg & cheese burrito, Extreme Tots, Route 44 Cherry Limeade , and for dessert, a strawberry cream pie shake.


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade Pork Noodle soup (and someday, I'm going to make the noodles too)


----------



## Brandi

Turkey, ham, stuffing, mashed potatoes, 3 kinds of squash, sauteed carrots, fresh baby peas, gravy.

Dessert I took home a piece of apple caramel, blueberry cheese crumble pie, and pumpkin pie.

Yes it's thanksgiving...and I'm thankful I didn't cook this year lmao!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Stuffed Eggplant and a Salad

Tomorrow's dinner is bubbling away on the stove...... 

Bean soup, with ham and sasauge...... slightly spicy.... 

<the temperature dropped below 90 degrees, I am pretending it is fall>


----------



## MisticalMisty

EvilPrincess said:


> Stuffed Eggplant and a Salad
> 
> Tomorrow's dinner is bubbling away on the stove......
> 
> Bean soup, with ham and sasauge...... slightly spicy....
> 
> <the temperature dropped below 90 degrees, I am pretending it is fall>


I got a really bad sunburn on Saturday during the 90 degree heat..it's actually supposed to be 56 for the high on Thursday..I'm NOT holding my breath..

I had Taco bueno tonight..YUMMY


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Stuffed Eggplant ...




what did you end up stuffing it with?


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> what did you end up stuffing it with?


 
Roasted the eggplant with olive oil, salt, and heavy on the fresh ground pepper - (cored that out and chopped roughly when it had cooled)

sautéed, onion, bell pepper in oo
browned ground round (I like the way that sounds)

Tossed the eggplant, onion and bell pepper, and meat together with Parmesan and breadcrumbs, parsley, garlic, and a little salt

stuffed the eggplant skins 
topped with a little more cheese and breadcrumbs. 

baked it today. 

Was very very good.....


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Roasted the eggplant with olive oil, salt, and heavy on the fresh ground pepper - (cored that out and chopped roughly when it had cooled)
> 
> sautéed, onion, bell pepper in oo
> browned ground round (I like the way that sounds)
> 
> Tossed the eggplant, onion and bell pepper, and meat together with Parmesan and breadcrumbs, parsley, garlic, and a little salt
> 
> stuffed the eggplant skins
> topped with a little more cheese and breadcrumbs.
> 
> baked it today.
> 
> Was very very good.....




MMMmmmMMMM!!!!!!!

I need to get back to cooking. I miss it! (no, I don't miss cooking, I miss the good food! lol)


----------



## Fuzzy

Shepherd's Pie. Quick-n-Easy.


----------



## Brandi

Well I took Fuzzy's pork soup recipe and made a sour cream gravy for it..lol and made homemade cheese scones...delish! Thanks Fuzzy!!

Dessert is mini cheese cake bites dipped in strawberry chocolate that I made but "forgot" to take to my nana's yesterday. Did I really forget? hahahaha


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A pot of homemade chili.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Bean soup with ham and sausage ---- served over rice --- dollop of sour cream on top


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner will be baked potato with sour cream, chives and bacon, corn with cumin butter and a big fat juicy bbq'd steak! I can't forget my cheese scones either! They are delish!


Dessert will be mango and peach smoothie.


----------



## Brandi

Baked potato with cottage cheese, sour cream and chive mixture, with grilled salmon and a mix of raw veggies - green/red pepper, broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## Friday

I wimped out and we ordered pizza but tomorrow (later today) we're going to bake a salmon D caught in August. Probably have roasted garlic red potatos and asparagus to go with. Dessert I think we can do without since we ate a gracious plenty at the El Dorado buffet earlier this week.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Venison fry (fried in butter yummmy), a toasted "everything" bagel with cream cheese, and a salad; romaine lettuce, cauliflower, cheese, sunflower seeds and ranch dressing.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was hot sauce injected deep fried whole chicken. Sooo good. Baked potato with a sour cream, cottage cheese, and chive "sauce", broccoli and cauliflower covered in real butter.

Dessert, chocolate peanut butter pie (slowly melted peanut butter cups in a pie shell topped it with vanilla ice cream) YUM


----------



## Friday

I stand corrected. It's a _steelhead_, *not* a salmon.


----------



## Jes

I just ate (for lunch) my fancied-up macaroni and cheese and man oh man oh mighty, was that good. I was inhaling it, hardly even chewing it. I wish I had a little tonka (tm) truck, the back of which I could fill with this stuff, and then I could just dump it into my open, waiting mouth!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe

Jes said:


> I wish I had a little tonka (tm) truck, the back of which I could fill with this stuff, and then I could just dump it into my open, waiting mouth!


You plagiarized this from the Stories Forum, didn't you?

Edited to add fake title: "Tonka Truck to Badonkadonk."


----------



## Jes

Boteroesque Babe said:


> You plagiarized this from the Stories Forum, didn't you?
> 
> Edited to add fake title: "Tonka Truck to Badonkadonk."


haha. No! But reading it, it does sound a little naughty, which I honestly didn't mean. But as I was typing, I had this vision of homer simpson with his aggggggg open mouth, and that was what i wanted to do. Give me warm and give me cheesy and you will make me a happy, happy girl. aggggg.


----------



## Brandi

I had crockpot chalupas with rice...cheese, and sour cream with a nice big toss salad. OMG so good!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Breakfast for dinner; eggs made to order, bacon and southern style biscuits.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I was craving meat pie, so I tossed 2 frozen chicken breasts and a couple of potatoes in the pressure cooker. They were done in 30 min and I used them to make this pie for dinner.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be mac and cheese with ham and a mix of cauliflower and broccoli.


Dessert - chocolate cake


----------



## rainyday

Looks yummy, Cynth.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> I was craving meat pie, so I tossed 2 frozen chicken breasts and a couple of potatoes in the pressure cooker. They were done in 30 min and I used them to make this pie for dinner.




LOVELY!! how did you make the crust? and what else did you put in??


----------



## Jes

Eggplant and zucchini parmagiana. Havne't dug in yet--it's cooling slightly on the stove (and bubbling furiously!)


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is zucchini moussaka


----------



## moniquessbbw

I had the club wrap from subway. Somedays bread is just to much. I love wraps.. By the way wraps can be eaten while driving without all the mess of a meatball sub...:eat2: 



Egbert Souse said:


> A 12" Subway Meatball Sub stupidly ordered with extra sauce, eaten in the car on the way home from work.
> 
> Not a great sandwich to eat while driving and _certainly_ not with extra sauce.


----------



## Brandi

Spicy cod fish with zucchini and egg noodles.


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> LOVELY!! how did you make the crust? and what else did you put in??




Those are Marie Calendars frozen deep dish pie shells. They are fantastic! 

When I make meat pies what I am after is meat and crust basicly, so I dont add a lot of ingredients when I making them for myself. I usually use chicken breasts, potatoes and a packet of brown gravy mix (i just mix the packet in 8 oz of water and dump it in the pie shell).

I have made variations adding a can of sliced mushrooms, frozen carrots, frozen peas, canned corn. If you are making 2 pies a can cream of mushroom soup mixed with the gravy mix is nice. But 1 can of soup is too much for 1 pie.


----------



## Brandi

You could do a steak and mushroom one with mushroom soup and sour cream mixture....soooooo good too Cathy!! Or even a pepper steak pie!


I had fish and chips tonight...with a nice salad.

Carrot cake with no icing for dessert!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made a chicken and broccoli bake tonight









Whole wheat pasta, chicken that was fried in olive oil and garlic, alfredo sauce,ricotta cheese, broccoli, and "italian blend" shredded cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is roasted tomato and goat cheese quesadilla (sp?) and soulvaki over a very big greek salad which is very generous on the feta cheese!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chicken pasta salad and iced tea. Desert was fudge brownies with vanilla ice cream. My daughter made the brownies. She really bakes well.


----------



## Jes

IdahoCynth said:


> I made a chicken and broccoli bake tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole wheat pasta, chicken that was fried in olive oil and garlic, alfredo sauce,ricotta cheese, broccoli, and "italian blend" shredded cheese.


i could probably figure out the proportions here and yet I ask:

RECIPE PLEASE.

thanks!


----------



## Brandi

Chicken parmasean with penne, salad and garlic bread! MMMMM

Dessert was my brownie black forest cake!


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight I make paella though, I wasn't hungry so, I'll eat it tomorrow. I made some blueberry biscuits yesterday which would have been dessert tonight, but you know, not hungry.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried, boneless, skinless chicken thighs (coated with Tony Chacere's Fish Fry and a little bit of TC Creole seasoning), mac n' cheese, and cheddar garlic biscuits.


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Fuzzy said:


> Shepherd's Pie. Quick-n-Easy.



This might sound silly but how do you make shepherds pie?


----------



## Ceres

tonight we had my famous burgers...double deckers with:cheese(2 slices each)caramelised onions,pickles,tomatoes,hot peppers relish and ketchup...i didnt ate too many..really...each burger had only 8 OZ of beef


----------



## Fuzzy

Tori DeLuca said:


> This might sound silly but how do you make shepherds pie?



Brown 1/2 lb of ground beef in a skillet, add a can of soup (doesn't matter which, sometimes I use vegetarian vegetable, other times I use tomato, still other times I use cream of celery, still other other times I use cream of mushroom ) and about 1/2 can of milk. Stir in a can of veggies, drained (I use Veg-All). Season to taste. Spread mixture in a cake pan (9x12).

Either peel, cube, and boil some potatoes until tender and mash with a little milk; or prepare some instant mashed poatoes. Spread on top of the meat mixture.

Sprinkle with your choice of cheese, shredded (I use a colby/jack cheese). Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Then turn up the oven to broil, and watch carefully for the cheese to get bubbily and browned.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Noodle Soup!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made tacos.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jack in the Box- Ultimate Double Cheeseburger, Curly fries, and Diet Coke.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night. A lil'bit of everything.


----------



## Brandi

Last night at work our boss brought in a whole bunch of Indian treats....soooo good...
But I also brought in my lunch, rib eye steak with peas and a baked potato with a garlic sour cream with chives!


----------



## Jes

Tori DeLuca said:


> This might sound silly but how do you make shepherds pie?


Well first, you kill a shepherd...


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner is ham, lettuce and Hellman's mayo sandwiches with homemade cream of 3 mushroom soup.

Dessert butter tarts with raisins AND pecans.


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and beef stirfry with brown rice.

Dessert is apple crisp with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Brandi

Beef, potato, green/red peppers, corn and salsa caserole...and topped it with grated cheese and chives...and sour cream....sooo good!!

Chocolate brownies with orange (in color only) cream cheese icing with a big bad scary spider on top LOL


----------



## Mary

The best hamburgers I've ever had! We went to visit a ranch where they raise 100% grass-fed angus cattle. The animals roam free in a beautiful valley of enormous irrigated pastures. The taste was simply amazing! Far better than anything I can buy in the store (even the organic beef).

We've decided to buy a half of beef to keep in the freezer for the next year. I've decided I can't wait until Christmas. If *hamburger* tastes this good, I can't imagine how good the prime rib roast will be! :eat2:


----------



## Jes

i had homemade zucchini-apple-curry soup. It was deeelish.


----------



## fyron

i'm having , as we speeak:
-tagliatelli with pesto and mozarella
-baked sweet potatoes with red onion and tomatoes (the tomatoes really just disappear, but add a nice moist texture to the potatoes and leave tasty skin)
-steamed broccoli with garlic oil and black pepper
-toast with cheese-tortellini and some extra cheese hehe
-a vegetarian pizza with added salami and bacon! which makes it not so vegetarian anymore i guess..
-green mint chocolate ice cream decorated with kiwi and pear for dessert!! yum


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mini cheese ravioli with a 4 cheese meat sauce and garlic Texas toast.


----------



## Brandi

Hot sausage fajitas with lots of sour cream and cheese!

A chocolate cake with slowly melted mars bar on top...with a huge drollop of whipped cream!


----------



## mossystate

I am going over to my sisters place..my 7 year old niece wants me to come for a slumber party..heh....soooooo...I am sure I will be having tacos..or pizza...or hot dogs...something along those lines..and wine for the adults.*L*


----------



## Brandi

Salisbury steak with mushroom gravy, creamed mashed potatoes, green beans/red pepper/red onion melody.

Butter tart with a scoop of vanilla ice cream!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lasagna and gahlic toast; for dessert, vanilla bean ice cream topped with Hershey's Special Dark syrup.


----------



## Punkin1024

Cheapo Swanson Chicken Pot Pies. Dessert: Mrs. Smith's Mince Pie - we're getting a headstart on the holiday season!


----------



## Brandi

While I was making our meat sauce for spagetti (ground beef, onion, green pepper and zucchini) my daughter comes up to me and says "we are having joes mom?" lol So instead of spagetti, we had my version of sloppy joes..lol it was on very fresh french bread YUM


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Creole seasoned fried fish and french fries.


----------



## Fuzzy

BBQ Chicken Pizza (Lombard Street) at Pier 49!


----------



## GoddessNoir

chicken under a brick, garlic herbed mashed potatoes, honey glazed carrots, and homemade iced tea, for dessert, butter cake with melted chocolate and sliced almonds.


----------



## Tracyarts

Red beans cooked with ham and shallots (thought it would be different for a change to use shallots instead of garlic and onion) with either rice or cornbread. And possibly some boiled cabbage to go along with it. But DH doesn't like cabbage, so maybe greens. Or brussels sprouts. 

When I was a kid, and we were having some lean budget times in the 1970's, supper at least twice a week was a pot of beans with cornbread or rice and boiled cabbage or turnip greens/mustard greens. 

Even though it was a poor days meal, I still like it. 
Tracy


----------



## olly5764

good old English Fish and chips with Curry sauce over the top and two slices of roe.


----------



## Brandi

I went to Popeyes and bought 8 pieces of chicken and their gravy. I came home and made mashed potatoes and sauteed green beans!

For dessert it was freshly baked VERY moist banana mini muffins with chocolate peanut butter in the middle...and I also tried the carrot raisin mini muffins I made!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I had rosemary and olive oil Triscuits some topped with Irish Cheddar (melted) and some topped with white bean and garlic puree, and a Fuji apple sliced up. And some leftover sticky rice with butter. I know, the rice didn't go!

My beverage was a sanpellegrino Limonata "sparkling lemon beverage."


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee

SoVerySoft said:


> I had rosemary and olive oil Triscuits"



Most awesome Triscuits they are indeed. Too bad they give me wicked heartburn.

I am in love with the Cheddar ones too.

The texture of Triscuits drives me wild.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a nasty can of ravioli and some pasta salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

In home movie night (we got Lake House and Butterfly Effect), and Pizza Factory (local chain)


----------



## elle camino

i'm making a curry chicken pot pie. 
mmm.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight it will be cajun steak with sauteed onions, green peppers and melted cheese on top, with creamy mashed potatoes and some stuffed jalepeno peppers


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

I will probably have Bacon ,Eggs, and Toast. I know sounds more breakfasty . We do that alot at my house a Breakfast Dinner , just saves time and money sometimes and very comforting. ..


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U

Fuzzy said:


> BBQ Chicken Pizza (Lombard Street) at Pier 49!




You're in the City By the Bay Fuzzy? Cool!

For some reason I thought you were Canadian! :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> You're in the City By the Bay Fuzzy? Cool!
> 
> For some reason I thought you were Canadian! :doh:



Actually, Pier 49 is a pizza chain. I've never been to the City by the Bay.

And that's okay, some people think I'm from Utah.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken fajitas with bacon, sauteed pablano peppers and onions.


----------



## sweetnnekked

A surprisingly filling Swanson Hungry Man fried chicken dinner!
With mashed potatoes, corn and a fudge brownie.


----------



## collegeguy2514

baked/grilled chicken, shells and cheese, corn, and sweet tea


----------



## Tracyarts

'twas a can of Progresso Wedding soup (has the little meatballs in it) and some saltine crackers. I'm sick, so DH always fixes soup and crackers when I am sick. Hey... it was good, no complaints.

Why is it that whenever you are sick, food tastes better? Those saltine crackers were the best tasting crackers I had ever had. And they were just crackers. But for some reason, tonight they were amazing. 

Funny how that works. When I was in the hospital, I thought my cranberry juice and red jello was food of the gods. 

Strange, strange, strange... 
Tracy


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was smashed potatoes with broccoli and soulvaki lamb ribs with garlic sauce!

Dessert a mango smoothie!


----------



## Brandi

I took a picture, but my batteries died, so I can't upload it yet.

Veal on a bun with mayo and tomato, with a salad (Shredded romaine lettuce, broccoli cut up real small, shredded carrot, lots of shredded cheese with ranch dressing)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A pot of homemade chicken and bow tie pasta soup.


----------



## Rainahblue

I was iffy but it's sooooo YUMMY! Completely vegetarian (even the cheese) tamale pie! 

Mmmm... :eat1: ​


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Shahe n bake pork chops and mac n cheese. Double chocolate fudge brownie cookies for dessert.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight, stirfried tofu w/ veggies, rice, peanut sauce and a salad


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner is...creamy mashed potatoes with garlic and chives cream cheese mixed in, sauteed broccoli and carrots and roasted chicken thighs.

Last night I took my George Foreman grill in and we grilled sausage on a bun and had sundaes (double churned vanilla ice cream, whipped cream, caramel, skor bits and chocolate chips). All my treat....staff loved me!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

dang, I wish we could have virtual potlucks! I really like cooking but <cliche> sometimes it gets a lil dreary cooking for just self </cliche>. y'all have the best inspiring stuff!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

We had cheese pizza tonight. Not bad. Right now though I'm chewing gum.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we are having chicken and shrimp creole over rice. 

Dessert is homemade shortbread cookies with melted candycane hershey kisses on top! YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Tonight we are having chicken and shrimp creole over rice.



Recipe pls. Post pix pls thx!


----------



## Fuzzy

Not sure yet. However, I think its gonna be something creole over rice.


----------



## olly5764

a kfc family bucket, and it's mine, all mine!


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> Not sure yet. However, I think its gonna be something creole over rice.



Ooops. I just don't have any peppers or celery or shrimp.


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Recipe pls. Post pix pls thx!




Sorry I'm late at this, I was at work. I ate it all - so I don't have a pic lol

See *Foodee Club Recipe #19 *for the recipe!


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Sorry I'm late at this, I was at work. I ate it all - so I don't have a pic lol
> 
> See *Foodee Club Recipe #19 *for the recipe!



Rats! And was jonesing for one too. I'll just have to make it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I'm stretching the supply of meat out a bit ( payday is still as few days away), so I am turning 10 drumsticks into a pot of chicken & rice AND chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Gormet Chicken Garlic Pizza from Papa Murphy's


----------



## Brandi

I had this crazy idea...by emptying out my fridge lol
So I layered the bottom of a casserole dish with leftover mashed potatoes, then a layer of sour cream, then chives, then herb and spice havarti cheese and last but certainly not least....topped it off with loads of bacon...and baked it. lol You have to let it set, because it comes out really loose...but I had it like a soup with some roasted chicken.

Very delish!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I actually made dinner tonight! It was simple, just tomato and mozzerella bruschetta with chicken sauteed with garlic in extra virgin olive oil. Now Ryan can no longer claim to hate Italian food.


----------



## missaf

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I actually made dinner tonight! It was simple, just tomato and mozzerella bruschetta with chicken sauteed with garlic in extra virgin olive oil. Now Ryan can no longer claim to hate Italian food.


 
For dessert, head to the Jelly Belly Factory :bow:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade salisbury steaks with mushroom creamy gravy, roasted garlic crispy potatoes, sauteed carrots and broccoli.

Dessert, shortbread with melted hershey candy cane kisses on top...oh my lord are they ever good!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night: Bagels with tomato and whipped cream cheese.

Tonight: Chicken tortilla wraps with garlic, Cheez Whiz, avocado, and tomato, cooked in olive oil.


----------



## Tina

"Cheez Whiz"???


----------



## Brandi

Cajun pulled pork on soft kaiser with onion and green peppers with a nice big garden salad with greek salad dressing.

Dessert...more shortbread with melted hershey candy cane kisses on top!

My coworkers are gonna be envious


----------



## MetalheadMissy74

My mom's spaghetti and Meatballs. my fave. she makes the best.


----------



## olly5764

three tesco ready meals (chicken dinner, all day breakfast and sweet and sour chicken), five jame doughnuts, two bottles of Kopparberg and a shed load of chocy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight, I made breakfast for dinner: Omelet with tomato, avocado, mozzerella, cheddar, and Ryan's mom's leftover turkey with cheddar garlic biscuits.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tina said:


> "Cheez Whiz"???



Yes, Snobby McSnobberson. "Cheez Whiz."


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, Snobby McSnobberson. "Cheez Whiz."



Hey, I just bought the squeeze bottle of the whiz. never saw it before, and the pic of the soft pretzel with cheese on the label did me in! I bought frozen soft pretzels too.

Now I am ready for my next snack attack!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Spanish style rice with ground beef , chopped green bell pepper & onion. Seasoned w/ cumin, garlic, % red pepper. Topped with grated cheese and/ or sour cream. Maybe some Tabasco.


----------



## Brandi

First I sauteed some bacon bits, tossed some onion, green and red peppers and then I layered a casserole dish with my homemade frozen potato and cheese perogies and put the bacon mixture on top...put some cheese on top and cooked it for about 20 minutes, then I put some sour cream on the side. OMG soooo good, eventhough my daughter stole all the bacon when I wasn't looking lol:shocked:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight we're having burritos with rice, shrimp, black refried beans, and mozzerella and cheddar cheeses in flour tortillas with a green sauce, topped with homegrown tomatoes from Ryan's mom and sour cream, with mashed potato doughnuts for dessert. :eat2: I'm excited about dinner.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade chicken nuggets with baked potato with sour cream and chives, sauteed carrots and parsnips...
Dessert is strawberry mousse


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A bowl of Heinz Cream of Tomato soup topped with shredded Roasted Garlic Cheddar and crumbled traditional style rosemary breadsticks.


----------



## Tina

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, Snobby McSnobberson. "Cheez Whiz."



*ptooey!!* Now, on hot pretzels I can see, but on tortilla wraps it just hit me wrong.  I do admit I can be a cheese snob. It also doesn't help that squeeze cheese and cheeze in a can makes me puke more reliably than anything else on this Earth. Truly. Not that you actually needed to know that, I suppose.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I'm making meatloafpolitan (LOL I made that name up a long time ago) I make a meatloaf and bake it in huge loaf pan, so the meatloaf only fills halfway. I drain the fat, and put pureed squash (or any veggie I want to puree) and top with mashed potatoes. My daughter and neices and nephews absolutely love it! I serve it with a toss salad. YUM!

Dessert will be fruit salad with whipped cream


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was baked pork chops, noodles with a cream sauce, cauliflower and grilled garlic bread (my oven was in use, so I melted some butter and real garlic, soaked the bagette pieces and grilled them like a grilled cheese - oh so good!)


----------



## Tina

Why, oh why do I read these threads at night when I'm hungry??? :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner was hot and sour soup, egg roll with Chinese mustard, and sesame chicken with steamed rice.


----------



## Brandi

Split pea soup with pork, homemade crusty bread heavily buttered.

Dessert - raspberry tarts with a scoop of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Fuzzy

Tonight was chicken noodle soup. Boring....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Ryan brought home tamales, beef and chicken.


----------



## Isa

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan brought home tamales, beef and chicken.




Love, love, love tamales. It's the season for the homemade ones from a couple of close friends and I cannot wait.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

By request of the Mrs., fried chicken and mac n' cheese.


----------



## MissToodles

It's cold. I'm making a pureed white bean/roasted garlic soup. Trying to brave the elements to pick up a fresh loaf of bread to have with it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Leftover tamales, and some sort of rice dish. I'm thinking rice with chicken, shrimp, a little swiss cheese, and avocado?


----------



## liz (di-va)

MissToodles said:


> It's cold. I'm making a pureed white bean/roasted garlic soup. Trying to brave the elements to pick up a fresh loaf of bread to have with it.



Okay, that sounds GOOD. I adore white bean hummus too.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be broccoli and beef over brown rice with homemade shrimp and crab spring rolls.

Dessert will be berry salad with yoghurt.


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight hubby and I are going to a Korean BBQ...grills on the tables and a buffet line of ingredients to cook! I just LOVE Korean BBq'd ribs..can't wait..:eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

I'm not usually this together on a Sat night, but was a big bowl of:

* homemade Texas-style chili (made with chuck, stew meat, ground beef, chili, oregano, cumin, sage, stock--no beans!) over
* my favorite rice -- Lundberg's Country Wild blend, which is three different brown rices -- that I cooked with chicken stock, a little pat of butter
* with organic cheddar on top and 
* one leftover piece of cornbread from Smoke Daddy's here in Chicago, split and toasted/buttered and put in the bottom of the bowl.

Rilly good! To drink I am having nettle tea that a friend recently prescribed for dealing with excema and is both working wel and doesn't taste bad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tonight was my In-Laws 50th Wedding Anniversary... so it was eat-out at Maddox. Shrimp Cocktail, New York Strip, Baked Tater, and veggies, and the best rolls this side of Dimensions.


----------



## Brandi

For tonight I'm taking to work...

1. Homemade Vietnamese beef noodle soup
2. BBQ pork steamed buns 
3. Cantanese chicken wings

This is the first time I've made all of the above...and my taste testing says ....YUM!

Dessert strawberry creamsicle cake!


----------



## sweetnnekked

Cheeseburgers and mashed potatoes with roasted garlic and Drurkees cheddar cheese french fried onions!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Roast, Mashed Potatoes and Gravy :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

One of my experiements for the Iron Foodee challenge.


----------



## jamie

well... it was definitely not a healthy living segment in our house today - 

IHOP for lunch and McDonald's for dinner. We are packing to move is the excuse I keep repeating.

McRib - 1/2 a thing of fries - coke and 2 custard pies.


----------



## wistful

I made an egg scramble.First I sauteed some baby bella mushrooms,diced grape tomatoes and red onion in olive oil then in went the eggs.when the eggs had set for a while I added some extra-sharp vermont cheddar and put up some slices of garlic toast.Egg scrambles have become a staple in my home..so easy and tasty and a great way to get tons of veggies into my diet.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Just turned on a crockpot of chicken tortilla soup. It'll be ready just as Stacy and the kids get home tonight while I'm at work.


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll, mashed potatoes, turnip, cabbage and carrots.

Dessert chocolate pudding frozen pops


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> One of my experiements for the Iron Foodee challenge.




oooh you are so mysterious! I bought the ingredients for mine on Sunday - didn't get a chance to make it yet.


----------



## collegeguy2514

chicken salad sandwiches


----------



## collegeguy2514

collegeguy2514 said:


> chicken salad sandwiches



its kinda hard to make chicken salad when you dont have any chicken :doh:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Prime rib courtesy of Omaha Steaks and potatoes au gratin (out of box).


----------



## Brandi

I'm making more spring rolls today and we are going to have bbq pork over rice and broccoli with almonds...YUM I'll try to remember to take pics


Dessert..tasting the cookies I'm baking today, maybe 2 of each!


----------



## Brandi

ok I don't have all the ingredients I need for the spring rolls...so instead I stuffed the spring roll wraps with strawberry perserves and cream cheese, and deep fried it...all I can say is...screw the spring rolls and make this all the time!!! YUM


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm making a big pan of bean and meatless ground meat stuff and cheese.. i wanted to make it yesterday but ran out of time.. I could eat nothing but enchiladas every day


----------



## snuggletiger

Nothing but enchiladas. Wow I wish I could be so lucky.


----------



## HottiMegan

i couldnt do it either but when i was pregnant i ate it 4-5 times a week.. It's my favorite dish these days


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be slowly roasted red pepper flavoured pork, with garlic roasted potatoes and peas....

Dessert, baked pears with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Brandi

Homemade salisbury steak with a creamy mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes with corn on the cob (I froze from the summer), and a cheese biscuit.

Dessert candy cane ice cream with chocolate chunks and topped with whipped cream


----------



## Tracyarts

I am on my own, so I am having a "spa meal" frozen dinner. Rosemary chicken with brown rice and veggies. It's actually very good. Fresh pineapple for dessert, I may make some iced tea while I'm at it. 

I'm also baking a couple chicken breasts to go into a pot of chicken - fire roasted tomato - cilantro soup that I'm going to put on to simmer in a bit so it will be ready to put away when Dear Husband gets home later tonight. That's tomorrow's supper. 

Tracy


----------



## Tracyarts

Tonight we had Murphy's Deli. Mine was a turkey supreme (turkey, swiss, sprouts, avocado, tomato, lettuce, pickle, mayo, on wheatberry bread), a cup of that deeeee-licious Tazo iced tea, and a "Taverna" salad which is cucumber, tomato, olive, and feta cheese with oregano and a red wine vinegar and oil dressing. And chips, but they didn't have my beloved salt and vinegar, so I just got the plain lays and put them up for another time. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

2 fried eggs, over easy. Toasted english muffin with butter. And Ben & Jerry's Pistachio Pistachio ice cream.

Still hungry


----------



## Brandi

Last night I had shrimp pasta salad - it had shrimp, red peppers, red onion, snow peas, cherry tomtoes, fresh dill, pasta, lemon juice, olive oil, minced garlic. The whole office smelt of garlic! It was awesome! Next time I think I'll use crab as well!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I will be having cod and corn chowder with a small bagette.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Lumpia with beef, pork, and shrimp.


----------



## Brandi

Prime rib roast, creamy mashed potatoes, roasted peppers, zucchini, mushrooms and onion....


----------



## Fuzzy

Another recipe try for the Foodee Challenge!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Ryan had leftover bruschetta and lumpia.

I had veggie shrimp stirfry. All the veggies were not to Ryan's liking. 

Tomorrow:

A beef rib roast with garlic and rosemary

Corn on the cob

Cheddar garlic biscuits

Smashed red potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

See the Foodee Challenge at the top of the page.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Bruschetta with chicken, tomato, and mozzerella.

Tomorrow: Thai peanut noodles with thin slices of roast and shrimp, bean sprouts, and hot peppers for me. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be BBQ ribs, rice with peas and a toss salad. Everyone is saying our boss is buying dinner, but I won't believe it until I taste it! lmao...So I may be the only one with food tonight at work


----------



## MassiveMike

Well tonight I will be at the mercy of my step-mother's horrendous cooking for the main entrees so who knows what we will end up with! hehe But I will say that I am bringing two yummy appetizers, roasted prosciutto wrapped asparagus and stuffed mushrooms. I may also bring a banana cream pie if I get around to making it.


----------



## olly5764

Myself and my girlfriend are just going to have a mega new year blow out and see how much we can eat, just gunna order several 16 inch pizzas, our record to date is three each!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was lamb in a very lovely gravy with mashed potatoes and squash! I have a thing for squash right now!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was my daughter's choice of dinner....

Hot dogs
Mac and cheese
Peas (only because I told her she has to have something green - so she said green balls lol)

Dessert chocolate cake


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Boneless beef tenderloin steak rubbed with Mrs. Dash Tomato, Basil, & Garlic Seasonong Mix and cooked on the Foreman served with a side of buttered rice that was seasoned with Tony Chacere's Spices and Herbs Mix.


----------



## Friday

Roasted chicken with sweet potato fries and green beans. Oh yeah, and a green salad.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Barbecued st louis ribs, baked beans, hush puppies and cole slaw. I ordered too much at lunch! And roomie and I both had enough for dinner!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I had Olive Garden tonight......

Salad, breadsticks, fried ravioli.... a huge plate of spaghetti with meat sauce.... wow, did it hit the spot..... I ate every single bite. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover spaghetti and meatballs with three cheese Texas toast.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I ordered out. I had Romio's bbq chicken wings with ranch dressing , cheese bread and a beef gyro.

Their ranch dressing was a disappointment but the rest of it was very good


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made chicken nuggets, peas, shredded carrots and radishs topped with toasted sesame seeds and sunflower seeds with a sesame seed dressing.

I'm thinking I need a bowl of vanilla ice cream with hot fudge and peanuts on it for desert.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Some people are always improvising stir frys and meat loafs and things: I always make up marinades (and salad dressings). Today's turned out really good! Ya never know, right. (marinated 6 chicken breasts and cooked them--hopefully can bring lunch next week). It had in it:

- the juice of 2 tangerines, leftover from Christmas 
- a container of blackberry conserves, leftover from Indian takeout!
- dried thyme, oregano, lots of ground pepper
- dry mustard
- balsamic vinegar
- olive oil
- Worchestershire sauce

Really good! Tenderrrjjuuucceeeee --


----------



## liz (di-va)

After I had baked the breasts in the marinade, I strained it off and reduced it, shredded up two chicken breasts into the sauce, finished it with a knob of butter and a lil balsamic then tossed it with penne rigat and some parmeggiano. Whee! V. good.


----------



## Brandi

My sister came over with stuff leftover from work...and I really couldn't be rude, she took 3 buses to bring it to me...I told her she could have called and I would have drove there to get it lol....but she said she wanted to surprise us....so dinner was...

KFC chicken, with potato and macaroni salad...and coleslaw....I had left over cheese biscuits, which was a nice touch. My daughter was in heaven as she had chicken fries and french fries....and for dessert...very expensive blueberries she has been begging for!


----------



## JeanC

With luck, dinner tonight will be what I had planned last night before hubby decided he was extreme need of beef and we ended up doing french dip sandwiches.

I have half a baked chicken from Sunday. So I plan on cooking up some rice, shredding the chicken into it and making a peanut sauce with coconut milk, peanut butter (homemade) and some other ingredients as strikes my fancy and make a nice one pot meal.


----------



## Stormy

Roast chicken, which I cook on a rack and turn over a time or two so all the skin gets nice and crispy :eat2: and though they say poultry is safe to eat at 180 degrees I cook it longer than that because even though I LOVE bloody rare steak, don't like any hint of pinkness in my poultry. I keep water in the pan under the rack which keeps the meat juicier even through the longer cooking time. Mashed potatoes, homemade with butter (I never eat margarine; it's so inferior.) and half & half and green beans. Both chicken and potatoes liberally seasoned with salt and fresh ground pepper. I keep putting more on as I eat past the outer layer of the meat. I only eat the white meat and give the dark, along with the drippings/pan water to my dogs. 

Tin roof sundae ice cream and peanut clusters (homemade, my favorite candy, I love chocolate with nuts) for dessert/snack later when I have room after this.  

View attachment roastchickendinner.jpg


----------



## herin

tonight is a yummy, peppery fettucinni alfredo! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

JeanC said:


> With luck, dinner tonight will be what I had planned last night before hubby decided he was extreme need of beef and we ended up doing french dip sandwiches.
> 
> I have half a baked chicken from Sunday. So I plan on cooking up some rice, shredding the chicken into it and making a peanut sauce with coconut milk, peanut butter (homemade) and some other ingredients as strikes my fancy and make a nice one pot meal.





wow that sounds good! I made baked chicken parts tonite and I would love to do that with my leftovers. Except all I have is the peanut butter.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Stormy said:


> Roast chicken, which I cook on a rack and turn over a time or two so all the skin gets nice and crispy :eat2: and though they say poultry is safe to eat at 180 degrees I cook it longer than that because even though I LOVE bloody rare steak, don't like any hint of pinkness in my poultry. I keep water in the pan under the rack which keeps the meat juicier even through the longer cooking time. Mashed potatoes, homemade with butter (I never eat margarine; it's so inferior.) and half & half and green beans. Both chicken and potatoes liberally seasoned with salt and fresh ground pepper. I keep putting more on as I eat past the outer layer of the meat. I only eat the white meat and give the dark, along with the drippings/pan water to my dogs.
> 
> Tin roof sundae ice cream and peanut clusters (homemade, my favorite candy, I love chocolate with nuts) for dessert/snack later when I have room after this.




Thank goodness I had chicken for dinner or I would be jonesing for the skin on your roast chicken. OK, I confess, I still am  The skin on my chicken didn't crisp up tonite. Wah!


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a chili-n-cornbread night!


----------



## Fuzzy

It was going to be a leftover night.. but now I'm tempted to thaw a couple pork cutlets, rub on a cajun spice and grill.. on the back deck.. and prep some wax beans, glazed carrots, or maybe steam that head o'caulflower I bought. Hmm.


----------



## JeanC

SoVerySoft said:


> wow that sounds good! I made baked chicken parts tonite and I would love to do that with my leftovers. Except all I have is the peanut butter.



It was good, turned out nicely. I make my own peanut butter using salted peanuts in the food processor and adding a blend of toasted sesame oil and canola oil for the oil (peanust oil is very pricy around here  ). I also used pad thai sauce and a few drops of the green tabasco sauce to give it some kick. The leftovers for lunch the next day were to die for


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight: Cod with new potatoes, rosemary, and garlic, with a side of asparagus. Blondies with vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made bbq'ed boneless pork ribs and a cesar salad.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight: Chicken and shrimp burritos with mozzarella and cheddar cheeses and rice, with green sauce for me.


----------



## James

ok.. here's what me and my chums had tonight....

bacon-wrapped chicken stuffed with feta cheese and oregano... with sweet potato, garlic, pepper and red onion haloummi bake...

oh and i threw in a little caesar salad n'all...

the apple pie with cream worked out pretty deluxe too! 

View attachment bacon2.jpg


View attachment chicken bacon feta.jpg


View attachment eating.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va)

James said:


> ok.. here's what me and my chums had tonight....
> 
> bacon-wrapped chicken stuffed with feta cheese and oregano... with sweet potato, garlic, pepper and red onion haloummi bake...
> 
> oh and i threw in a little caesar salad n'all...
> 
> the apple pie with cream worked out pretty deluxe too!



THAT looks good...


----------



## Fuzzy

For brunch, I fried some hashbrowns, a pound of maple sausage, and six eggs, all mixed together; wrapped in a hot flour tortilla with sour cream, cheese and cholula. 

For an encore... I don't know... maybe mac and cheese.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheese pizza. It was okay.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I had a bowl of Cheeries..... yippee.....


----------



## Friday

We had Amy's chicken, Gouda and apple sausages and some doctored mushroom soup.


----------



## Brandi

We had stuffed chicken thighs with roasted red pepper, red onion and mozz cheese with an almond crust, roasted garlic potatoes and brussell sprouts.

Dessert was homemade strawberry and real cream baked donuts


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had chicken soup with dumplings.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I am making stuffed cabbage. Never made it before. Ever. A guy brought it in during a work pot luck and it was so delicious (normally I am luke warm when it comes to stuffed cabbage). So he got me the recipe from his wife.

It seems too simple (not much seasoning, or interesting ingredients) but I don't want to mess with the recipe the first time out.

I have taken pics along the way, so will post them once it's done and I'm eating it.

Unless it sucks.

Wait. No. I can still post the pics, even if it sucks, right?


----------



## Brandi

You can definitely post pics of recipes that suck! lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I just got back from shopping. So I have a bunch of different stuff I can make for dinner, but its gotta be something I can have with a fresh loaf of french bread. The gears they be turning.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have some mushroom barley soup in the crock pot. I even made my own veggie stock! I am also going to make a side of garlicky greens (probably spinach since it's my favorite kind). Then for desert, a smoothie with oranges, strawberries, and a berry mix and a smidge of soy milk.. mmm I am a smoothie addict


----------



## IdahoCynth

I cut some steak up into 1" cubes and put it in adolphs meat marinade then cooked it on skewers in a rotisserie cooker. Ate it with fried zucchini.

I really want to go make some of Mrs Fuzzy's Oreo cookies. I haven't been able to get them off my mind since I saw the picture.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A pot of chili and cornbread.


----------



## EvilPrincess

???? Post recipe please 



SoVerySoft said:


> I am making stuffed cabbage. Never made it before. Ever. A guy brought it in during a work pot luck and it was so delicious (normally I am luke warm when it comes to stuffed cabbage). So he got me the recipe from his wife.
> 
> It seems too simple (not much seasoning, or interesting ingredients) but I don't want to mess with the recipe the first time out.
> 
> I have taken pics along the way, so will post them once it's done and I'm eating it.
> 
> Unless it sucks.
> 
> Wait. No. I can still post the pics, even if it sucks, right?


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> ???? Post recipe please



tomorrow....

the jury is still out 

need to see if it tastes better second day (I am sure it will)


----------



## Brandi

Well today was the longest day of my week...start at 4 am and end at 4 pm lol I didn't want to cook...so when I went and picked up my little sugar snap daughter...she and my grandmother made me homemade meatloaf sandwiches...and OMG were they ever good!


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i'm going to make some sort of rice/veggie caserole. Since i'm vegan now i'll use silken tofu to make a creamy garlic sauce for it. I should start the rice lol. i didnt realize its almost 5pm!


----------



## GoddessNoir

toast.......yipee


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Filet Mignon (Omaha Steaks) and scalloped potatoes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Chicken tacos and rice and beans when Ryan gets here. *Sigh.*


----------



## GoddessPatty

My kids are headed back to their dads for the week so I want to make them a huge meal before they leave.
So I just put pork chops in the oven. I rubbed dry french onion soup all over them. I will let them bake for about 30 mins and then will pour cream of mushroom soup over them and bake another 20 mins. I have 10 porkchops baking. Its smelling so good in my kitchen already.
Im also making some fettucini alfredo, mashed potatoes and green bean casserole to go with it. Garlic bread and raspberry iced tea.
My mouth is watering as I type this....
I will take pics when all done!

Goddess Patty

P.S. This is my first time posting on this board and Im loving all the food posts. Im a huge foodee. Surprised???:eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

GoddessPatty said:


> My kids are headed back to their dads for the week so I want to make them a huge meal before they leave.
> So I just put pork chops in the oven. I rubbed dry french onion soup all over them. I will let them bake for about 30 mins and then will pour cream of mushroom soup over them and bake another 20 mins. I have 10 porkchops baking. Its smelling so good in my kitchen already.
> Im also making some fettucini alfredo, mashed potatoes and green bean casserole to go with it. Garlic bread and raspberry iced tea.
> My mouth is watering as I type this....
> I will take pics when all done!
> 
> Goddess Patty
> 
> P.S. This is my first time posting on this board and Im loving all the food posts. Im a huge foodee. Surprised???:eat2:



I don't like telling anyone how to live their lives, but you should adopt me.


----------



## ValentineBBW

That meal sounds great GoddessPatty, is there room for one more?

Actually I'm cooking roast in the crockpot for tonight, similiar to the chops. Cream of celery soup, onion soup mix and white wine then I'll make mashed potatoes later...YUM


----------



## GoddessPatty

And its only 2pm woohhhhooooooooooooooo
My house really smells good and I cant wait to dig in. I changed my mind on garlic bread and made buttery biscuits instead.
Enjoy the pics!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## GoddessPatty

And yes girls, come join us. Theres plenty!!!! 

Goddess Patty


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessPatty said:


> And its only 2pm woohhhhooooooooooooooo
> My house really smells good and I cant wait to dig in. I changed my mind on garlic bread and made buttery biscuits instead.
> Enjoy the pics!!
> 
> Goddess Patty





Patty! Welcome to the Foodee board. I can see you are going to have lots of yummy things to contribute. 

Oh, and about the dinner you made?? *swoon*


----------



## activistfatgirl

Easy chili: One can hot kidney beans with one can diced tomatoes with sauteed onions and jalapeños, chili powder, garlic, onion croutons and a little cheddar cheese, and a dash of cinnamon and black pepper. I'm not proud of the lack of freshness here, but it's actually pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> Easy chili: One can hot kidney beans with one can diced tomatoes with sauteed onions and jalapeños, chili powder, garlic, onion croutons and a little cheddar cheese, and a dash of cinnamon and black pepper. I'm not proud of the lack of freshness here, but it's actually pretty good.



I didn't know freshness was a requirement.  Sound Yummy!


----------



## Fuzzy

GoddessPatty said:


> And its only 2pm woohhhhooooooooooooooo
> My house really smells good and I cant wait to dig in. I changed my mind on garlic bread and made buttery biscuits instead.
> Enjoy the pics!!
> 
> Goddess Patty



Oh my stars and garters! :eat2: Welcome to the community!


----------



## IdahoCynth

GoddessPatty said:


>



What I wanted for dinner... Pattys porkchops! those look soooooooooo good.


What I had for dinner... Fake lobster with butter and some cheese stuffed pasta.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Fake lobster sounds so damned god for some reason.

I had a push pop. Unfortunately, I'm tired and I'll probably go to bed soon.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Broiled pork chops and rice with gravy.


----------



## IdahoCynth

<Belch> pigs in a blanket... cresent roll style, with doritos with cheese melted on them on the side. I will be paying for this all night long.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A bagel with light cream cheese and organic roma tomato.

Dull but sincere filler.


----------



## Friday

Costco rotisserie chicken, whole grain penne with vodka sauce and steamed green beans. It wasn't what I had planned but I shouldn't walk by those chickens when I'm starving, they are soooooo good.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was a beef stew with brussell sprouts, carrots, onion, potatoes, peas...the gravy was a little loose tonight...so a soup/stew lol with lots of fresh bread and butter!!

Dessert, blueberry pie!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Crock pot chicken and rice casserole. First time trying the recipe and it's good. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess

dinner out 

Two Grey Goose Martinis with ginormous blue cheese stuffed olives (counts as appetizers in my book)

Before dinner this restaurant puts warm buttered crackers on the table. They soak the crackers in melted butter then toast them in the oven. Simple, but oohhhh so tasty. 

Shrimp and lump crab sautéed with leeks, mushrooms, and garlic, all served over cheese grits.

Dessert, mile high chocolate cake, with chocolate ganache ......


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Dinner out for me too....

spinach, artichoke, romano and parmesean cheese dip with tortilla chips

tossed salad with ranch dressing and half a club sandwich on marbled rye....

excellent dinner....


----------



## Brandi

I'm working tonight..so dinner will be...

turkey noodle soup
roast beef, tomato, lettuce, onion, horseradish mayo on a bun

I think it's a chocolate bar dessert night...lol not sure which one, but a frozen mars bar is sounding really good....

And my snack will be popcorn with garlic butter!


----------



## Pink

Jambalaya 
cornbread with a square of melted cheese on top
Buttered corn on the cob
Sweet Tea


----------



## VinnyPA

I'm in the mood for lightly peppered chicken sliced and mixed with broccoli over a monster bed of rice. Light on the soy sauce. Yep, that's dinner tonight.

Vinny


----------



## IdahoCynth

Chicken strips, garlic cheese bread and peas


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

If Ryan ever returns, we're going to Mel's Diner. I don't know what they serve other than burgers, despite being a chain. Can't find them online.

I DO want bubblegum ice cream.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Went out for an early dinner/late lunch and forgot my camera  

I took some pics with my cellphone but I am clueless about getting them off the camera. I'll figure it out eventually.

I got a pound of Maine blue mussels steamed in a garlic, herb, white wine sauce. Soooo good. Nice italian bread to dunk in the sauce. I ordered a draught Yuengling Lager and it was terrific with the mussels.

And then the "smokehouse" burger, done a perfect medium rare, topped with bacon, grilled tomato and horseradish/smoked tomato mayo on a sourdough bun. Lots of fries (I got some extra horseradish mayo for fry dipping).

I should not be allowed to leave the house without my camera.


----------



## JeanC

I've got leftover chicken in the fridge that either has to be used tonight or tossed in the freezer, so I think I'll strip it off the bones and see about a quick and dirty chicken and dumplings for dinner.


----------



## ashmamma84

Homemade Pad Thai...It smells great and I can't wait to dig in!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Yum...I defrosted a loaf of honey/oatmeal bread a friend made, and had it toasted with grilled turkey kielbasa and a mustard butter. Delish! Great cold weather fud.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Liverwurst sandwich with Spicy Mustard and thin sliced onion!! OMG it was soooooooooo good!!


----------



## bigsexy920

I had asparagus and kelibasi. It was good, and I didnt have to share my asparagus.


----------



## JeanC

Okay, didn't do chicken and dumplings, hubby wanted fried chicken and I was too tired to cook, so we hit Winco, they have the best fried chicken in town and we can get 12 pieces, 2 sides and 2 packages of rolls for less the $10. SO the leftover chicken I was going to use for the other went into the freezer for later.

We did score some pork roasts for less then a $1 a pound, so two of those are in the crockpot to cook today and I will take some of that, mix it with the Longhorn BBQ sauce we can buy locally (Longhorn BBQ is a Washington state chain that is pretty yummy) and toast up the bagels we got from Costoc, toss on a bit of cheese and make sandwiches for dinner tonight.


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken and Dumplings...homemade, courtesy of my Auntie.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheddar, chicken, and mixed veggies in rice. Ryan liked it enough.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Wayne made Spaghetti and sausages - hot and spicy:wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

China Night! (I need to remember my camera...) 

We ordered Hot-n-Sour soup, pot stickers, lettuce wraps, orange peel chicken, Chicken-n-Veggies in a spicy garlic sauce, and pork fried noodle. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Here is what I cooked today, as for the next 4 days I really won't have time to cook, working 12 hour shifts

Cottage roll (ham) with mashed potatoes and cabbage, carrots, and turnip.

A very meaty chili 

Chicken caccatore with rice.

I have been snacking on my "meals" so I won't be eating dinner tonight lmao!


----------



## Stormy

I tend to go through phases where I'll eat a lot of one thing or the same type of thing for awhile but this is extreme even for me. Dinner is really the only meal I eat, if I eat more than once in a day it will be a late night meal which is like another dinner, and all I've eaten in over a week is tacos, both hard and soft, tortilla chips, apples and mixed nuts. But I can't get enough tacos, plate after plate of them. Wal-Mart (my local grocery store) even ran out of leaf lettuce and I'm having to use iceberg but still eating them. :eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

:eat2: I'm getting creative tonight. (Kind of 'cleaning' out the fridge haha). I'm cooking up some mashed potatoes, a tex-mex veggie burger, and a gravy made from onions, red wine, and mushroom broth.

The gravy is an experiment, but so far, it smells good!


----------



## mossystate

silent scream

Having exhausted the restaurants around the hotel(many times over), I decided to just stop at a grocery store and cruise the deli.I have a small container of green beans that look really good(olive oil and garlic)..a small container of spicy noodles with cilantro, green onion, cashews,and a few other veggies.Also got a salad bar salad..spinach,romaine,big hunks of red pepper,cuke slices, red onion(lots),beans,baby carrots..and of course..my beloved tomatoes..oh, and some crumbled blue cheese.I just stuck my finger in the italian dressing and it is very tasty..lots of herbs.I also got a baked chicken breast.

THEN..I went to the bakery.They have quite a few things to choose from.I decided on a lil lemon tart and a chocolate cake/mousse thingy wrapped in a white and dark chocolate ribbon.

:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

We went out to Chili's to celebrate Stacy's b'day (albeit a day later). The Awesome Blossom for starters. I had the Boneless Buffalo Chicken Salad and the birthday girl had a cheeseburger with guacamole and fries. Katie had acorn dog and rice pilaf ( I know, what a combination) and Wes had cheese pizza and fries.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had 2 of the marie callendar stuffed pasta frozen dinners... four big pasta shells stuffed with cheeses in each one. One dinner isn't enough two is 2 shells to many. However I "managed" to eat it all and now I'm the one thats stuffed.

I'll be needing rolaids.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A dozen Krystals, a Krystal Chik and a large Diet Coke.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Chicken and dumplings, broccoli and cheese and a big ol pepsi (pepsi was my craving that won out this week).

I tried "better than bouillon" for the first time tonight in my soup base for the dumplings.. and they are right, it is better than bouillon.


----------



## Brandi

I made homemade hamburgers and fries.

Dessert was homemade Mars bar brownies...YUM


----------



## Friday

Oh man, last weekend I had to make sausage gravy because of the cravings I got from the photo thread. This weekend I think it's going to be chicken and dumplings.


----------



## Brandi

My family calls this mulligan, but it's pretty much just the cabbage roll filling with lots of tomato juice.

Ground beef, brown rice, green peppers, chunks of garlic, celery, onion, and tomato juice. Nice soup!!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Sausage and tortellini soup. First time making it--in the slow cooker I've got onion, garlic, stewed tomatoes, turkey sausage and green beans. Toward the end I'm supposed to add the tortellini and shredded cabbage. I hope it tastes as good as the picture looks.


----------



## ashmamma84

Cream of chicken and wild rice soup and a big honkin' slice of good Parisian bread - makes for a happy camper.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonite was one of those nights were there was damn little to work with in the house and going to the store was not an option. so...

I fried up a 12 oz package of bacon and set it aside. I sauteed a drained 5 oz can of chicken in olive oil , minced garlic, and onion powder for a few minutes. I then combined the chicken and bacon crumbles with cooked spaghetti and added grated parmesean and a little more oil. Quite tasty.:eat1:


----------



## CuteyChubb

I have no clue what's on my dinner table tonight. I know I have a date with my three daughters. *Hey, we should star in a sitcom called that---note to self*

So, I might whip up something fancy yet kid friendly. I will be checking this thread throughout the day and possibly copy catting what others are having.

Have a love-filled day. :wubu:


----------



## Brandi

Beef stew with some cumin added and it's over mashed potatoes YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

*First course: Cinnamon Rolls!!!!!*






Actually, my Mom brought these by this evening.  


First thing after work, I had to get the steaks ready.. using my own special steak rub:





And then on to the grill:






First Courses: Romaine salad with a roasted garlic basalmic vinagrette, and sour cucumbers (fresh sliced cukes liberally doused in rice vinegar and a few dashes of lemon pepper)





And then on to the steak ("Black and Blue") with baked potato and cheesy broccolli





And for dessert, Devil's Food with Ripley's "Secret Recipe" creme frosting, with lots and lots of Hershey's Symphony Bar melted on top.


----------



## bigsexy920

OHHHH Fuzzy... Very nicely done. Im not a big fan of steak but they look great. The CAKE looks fantastic. 

Looks like you and Mrs.Fuzzy had a filling Valentines Day. 

Good For you


----------



## Tina

Wow!! That looks fantabulous, Fuzzy!! Lucky Mrs. Fuzzy.


----------



## liz (di-va)

fuzz...I'd love everything on that menu. how yum!


----------



## supersoup

what a lucky lady!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy - my mouth is watering! I have a question...how many people were there for Valentine's dinner?? That's a lot of steak!


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Fuzzy - my mouth is watering! I have a question...how many people were there for Valentine's dinner?? That's a lot of steak!



 Mine! All Mine! 

Actually, It was me, Mrs. Fuzzy, and our two teenage kids.


----------



## ashmamma84

Looks great, Fuzzy! My mouth is watering from looking at the pics! That cake looks scrumptious...


It's leftovers for me - fettucini alfredo with shrimp, a garden salad, and a couple of pieces of bread.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Mine! All Mine!
> 
> Actually, It was me, Mrs. Fuzzy, and our two teenage kids.



I must have cut school that day. I didn't know you guys had 2 teenagers! It's still a lot of steak. A family after my own heart. Or fridge.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> I must have cut school that day. I didn't know you guys had 2 teenagers! It's still a lot of steak. A family after my own heart. Or fridge.



They're from my first marriage. Long Story. I now have custody.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> They're from my first marriage. Long Story. I now have custody.



Well, congrats! 2 more food critics to please. An artiste's dream 

Seriously, I bet you're one heck of a family. Yer good peoples.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm just blessed with three non-picky eaters.  They'll eat nearly anything I cook up.. except fish.  I'm not sure what happened there.

Oh, and thank you for the compliment. :blush:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I stopped and got popeyes chicken. I didn't bother to fix anything to go with it. The dog was happy... I was so/so happy. I am just not in the cooking mood lately.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be spicy chili topped with lots of cheese and sour cream...with tostitos with a hint of jalapeno to scoop the chili up....

Dessert a skor cheesecake brownie! (Thanks Fuzzy! I used your idea)


----------



## Fuzzy

IdahoCynth said:


> I stopped and got popeyes chicken. I didn't bother to fix anything to go with it. The dog was happy... I was so/so happy. I am just not in the cooking mood lately.



There's a Popeye's in Boise?  Roadtrip!


----------



## olly5764

Tonight, A porition of chips, a galf pund burger with cheese, a chicken Kebab, four samosas and aveg curry for two, yummy


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm about to get the stuff out to make some eggplant lasagna. You use thinly sliced eggplant instead of noodles.. i also use crumbled tofu instead of ricotta.. then i'm going to put soy/vegan cheese on top. i'm looking forward to this experiement


----------



## BBW Betty

Homemade beef vegetable and noodle soup. The meat was slowcooked for a couple hours, and the carrots and onions were from my garden last summer. Of course, we'll get about 3 meals out of one pot of soup, but it's one I don't mind the left-overs. :eat1:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Homemade lasagna. It was the BEST I've ever had. (I made it) :eat1:


----------



## James

I cooked for some mates of mine t'other day.

On the menu was a Ciabatta bread starter with a combination of roasted and chargrilled vegetables (in a balsamic vinaigraite with fresh thyme) with melted goats cheese (seasoned with paprika) on top.

Main course was pain fried chicken breasts (seasoned with peppercorns, pine nuts and paprika)... which was then roasted on a bed of caramelised onions and creme fraiche served with some vegetable rice....

I was cooking for 8 and messed up the timing so I ended up serving them together....

I made a vegematarian version for my leaf-eating friends using quorn...

desert was locally-made vanilla ice-cream with a small shot of espresso poured into a little dip on top of the ice cream (nicer than it sounds!)






the roasted chicken





the roasted/chargrilled vegetable mix...





the paprika coated goats cheese "chevre"





how the "vege" version looked





pre-food and wine people...





post food and wine people... lol


----------



## Krissy12

MMMMmmmm..goat cheese *drool*


----------



## James

Krissy12 said:


> MMMMmmmm..goat cheese *drool*



hmm, if I make that again i think i'm really gonna let it melt all over the ciabatta...

that would be deluxe


----------



## ValentineBBW

James,

That meal sounds and looks delish! Your friends are a lucky bunch.


----------



## liz (di-va)

James said:


> Main course was pain fried chicken breasts (seasoned with peppercorns, pine nuts and paprika)... which was then roasted on a bed of caramelised onions and creme fraiche served with some vegetable rice....



! ? ! ...and creme fraiche!? Wow...yummers. can't picture it on me tongue, quite, but yum!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was ground beef in a beautiful pork and beef gravy with onions over mashed potatoes with crisp corn with butter!

Dessert was key lime cake!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well..it was supposed to be mashed potatoes with brown gravy, bratwurst patties and corn on the cob...then minus the potatoes because I screwed them up and made sesame rice instead..then I SCREWED that up..so now it's tator tots, bratwurst patties and corn on the cob.


----------



## James

liz (di-va) said:


> ! ? ! ...and creme fraiche!? Wow...yummers. can't picture it on me tongue, quite, but yum!



it was pretty delicious if i do say so myself 

I can send you my recipe for making/cooking it if you like?


----------



## liz (di-va)

James said:


> it was pretty delicious if i do say so myself
> 
> I can send you my recipe for making/cooking it if you like?



Yes, please do! Don't think I've ever used CF as you must have there... Am curious  -- the chicken sounds num too, I want to know how the pine nuts didn't burn.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> There's a Popeye's in Boise?  Roadtrip!



Yes there is "one" popeyes in Boise, and I am surprised there aren't more. I love their chicken. There is a subway on every damn corner here, you'd think there could be at least two popeyes.

But since the popeyes we have is like 5 blocks from my house.. I'm good.


----------



## James

liz (di-va) said:


> Yes, please do! Don't think I've ever used CF as you must have there... Am curious  -- the chicken sounds num too, I want to know how the pine nuts didn't burn.



Ok, somewhat egotistically, I'll call it "James' Paprika Chicken Supreme" 

Here's what I did with it... (I wont put in any quantities because I dont know how much you'd like to make?) 

1. cut up some onions into really fine rings... 

2. put a dollop of butter and a glug of olive oil in a large heated frying pan ( a wok would be fine too). Add the onion. Wait till it stops fizzing and bubbling/or until they've got a little colour to them and then take the onions out and put them in a large ovenproof dish. Put these in a simmering oven.

3. Season the chicken breasts with salt and ground pepercorns and then put another dollop of butter into the pan that had the onions in. Add another glug of oil (I like to use extra virgin olive oil). Plonk the chicken breasts in the pan, turning them regularly so they get a good coat of that butter on both sides. Once both sides are brown, add Paprika to the chicken.

4. Remove the chicken and arrange them on top of the onions in the oven.

5. Get the same pan hot again and add a load of creme fraiche into it. Heat it till it starts to bubble, stir and scrape the sides of the pan to mix in all the goodness. Add some salt and pepper to the sauce.

6. Pour the creme fraiche mix into the ovenproof dish over the chicken

7. add some pine nuts to the dish (I add loads and loads  )

8. Cover the dish with foil.

9. Cook it for 15 or so minutes at roasting heat like this

10. Serve with fresh parsley plonked on top!

and there you go... simple and deluxe !


----------



## liz (di-va)

James said:


> Ok, somewhat egotistically, I'll call it "James' Paprika Chicken Supreme"
> Here's what I did with it... (I wont put in any quantities because I dont know how much you'd like to make?)



Wow, many chickens'-worth, pliz. Yum. How luxe! It sounds even better written out, somehow. Have a fancy that fennel would be lovely using similar technique.

Thanks v. much for sharing! And I think you're entitled to plant flag in the ground and claim dish for your own in situations like this.


----------



## ashmamma84

Orange chicken with oriental rice...and pot stickers! YUM! :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Being a government lackey I'm off today so we're going to have omelets stuffed with crumbled bacon, mushrooms and chopped broccoli sauteed in a little garlic butter and some fontina cheese I have left over from yesterday's mac and cheese experiment.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I inhaled a beef taco salad..lol..So fast I didn't get a chance to take pictures.

It was damn good too!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made cheese and chicken tacos with enchilada sauce. I forgot to take pictures but they looked like cheese and chicken tacos with enchilada sauce


----------



## ashmamma84

MisticalMisty said:


> I inhaled a beef taco salad..lol..So fast I didn't get a chance to take pictures.
> 
> It was damn good too!



oooohhh, taco salad! I already had dinner, but I could def. go for that!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade (mother in law's) sour cream chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Brandi

It was my daughter's turn to pick dinner tonight...lol hamburger helper it was! lol

Instead of making beef stroganoff, I made it lamb stroganoff with broccoli. Let me tell you holy moly was I impressed!

dessert - white chocolate and macadamian nut pancake with whipped cream YUM


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken breasts (I've marinated them in italian seasoning/dressing), a fresh tossed salad, and good bread with butter. 

After that, I'm having a bowl of Thin Mint icecream...my new obsession!


----------



## CuteyChubb

Brandi said:


> It was my daughter's turn to pick dinner tonight...lol hamburger helper it was! lol
> 
> Instead of making beef stroganoff, I made it lamb stroganoff with broccoli. Let me tell you holy moly was I impressed!
> 
> dessert - white chocolate and macadamian nut pancake with whipped cream YUM



Brandi,

So, y'all had LAMBurger Helper. Blah ha ha ha.  

GF, I never had lamb. Rhymes with clam, can't be good.


----------



## Brandi

CuteyChubb said:


> Brandi,
> 
> So, y'all had LAMBurger Helper. Blah ha ha ha.
> 
> GF, I never had lamb. Rhymes with clam, can't be good.





Seriously, it was better than ground beef! 

Tonight is gyros burgers...with ground lamb. My brother brought me over 4 lbs of this wonderful meat, but I have no room in my freezer...lol No complaints from the toddler department, so lamb it is again lol


----------



## MLadyJ

Tonight is chicken and white bean soup and fresh baked ciabatta bread with olive oil and balsamic vinegar for dipping....yyuummm


----------



## ashmamma84

Homemade Steak Tacos, spanish rice and beans.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Ever have a craving that won't be denied?

Dinner this evening was a cartoon-ish size bowl of egg noodles with butter, sea salt, fresh ground pepper, and parsley. Did I mention the butter?

Craving satisfied, life can go on...


----------



## ashmamma84

EvilPrincess said:


> Ever have a craving that won't be denied?
> 
> Dinner this evening was a cartoon-ish size bowl of egg noodles with butter, sea salt, fresh ground pepper, and parsley. Did I mention the butter?
> 
> Craving satisfied, life can go on...



Oh, sometimes I do that too - I glad to know I'm not the only one. :blush:


----------



## GoddessPatty

A huge pot of meat and potatoes and buttery biscuits!!!


----------



## Brandi

Toss salad with garlic breaded chicken breast and a fresh whole wheat kaiser!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered chinese. Its sort of a celebration for myself, good news at work today.


----------



## Oona

Homemade Pad Thai!

Yuuuummmm!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Oona said:


> Homemade Pad Thai!
> 
> Yuuuummmm!!



Recipe, please! I have always wanted to attempt this one at home. Thai food is the best!


----------



## Oona

TearInYourHand said:


> Recipe, please! I have always wanted to attempt this one at home. Thai food is the best!



2	lime 
1	egg 
4	teaspoons fish sauce (optional)
3	cloves	garlic, minced 
1/2 teaspoon	ground dried chili pepper 
2	tablespoon vegetable oil 
1	shallot, minced (optional)
2	tablespoon sugar 
2	tablespoon tamarind 
1/2	package	Thai rice noodles 
1/2-1/4	lb shrimp (optional)
1/2	banana flower (optional)
1/3	cup tofu - extra firm (optional)
1-1/2 cup Chinese chives - green (optional)
2	tablespoons cashew (optional)
1-1/3	cup bean sprouts (optional)
1	tablespoon preserved turnip (optional)

Soak the dry noodles in lukewarm water while preparing the other ingredients, for 10-15 minutes. Julienne tofu and cut into pieces 1 inch long. When cut, the extra firm tofu should have a mozzarella cheese consistency. Cut up Chinese chives into 1 inch long pieces. Set aside a few fresh chives for a garnish. Rinse the bean sprouts and save half for serving fresh. Mince shallot and garlic together.

Use a wok if you do not have one but any big pot will do. Use high heat and pour oil in the wok. Fry the cashew nuts until toasted and remove them from the wok. Add shallot, garlic and tofu and stir them until they start to cook a little brown. The noodles should be flexible but not expanded at this point. Drain the noodles and add to the wok. Stir quickly to keep things from sticking. Add tamarind, sugar, fish sauce, chili pepper and preserved turnip. Stir. The heat should remain high. If your wok is not hot enough, you will see a lot of juice in the wok at this point. Turn up the heat, if it is the case. Make room for the egg by pushing all noodles to the side of the wok. Crack the egg onto the wok and scramble it until it is almost all cooked. Fold the egg into the noodles. Add shrimp and stir. Add bean sprouts, chives. Stir a few more times. The noodles should be soft and very tangled.

Pour onto the serving plate and sprinkle with fried cashews. Serve hot with banana flower, a wedge of lime, raw Chinese chives and raw bean sprouts.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Thanks, Oona!!


----------



## Oona

TearInYourHand said:


> Thanks, Oona!!



Anytime, sweetie!!


----------



## ashmamma84

We went to my partner's Mother's for dinner - we feasted on turkey (I love the dark meat best), corn bread, greens, mac and cheese and dessert was a delicious red velvet cake. I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Brenda

I had my sister and her family over for dinner tonight. I cooked a meatball baked ziti, garlic bread and a big salad. The meatball baked ziti recipe was modified from a lasagna recipe I got from the Martha Stewart show. The meatballs really add a lot of zing.

Brenda


----------



## IdahoCynth

I pressure cooked a small beef roast and a couple of potatoes.


----------



## spikes

tongiht my partner and i will be having quiche, made with mushrooms, bacon and onions. piled high with cheese. and maybe a little more bacon on the side. but what for dessert?


----------



## Brandi

Medium rare steak, with mac and cheese with diced tomatoes YUM


----------



## AnnMarie

Two Bubba burgers on potato rolls. All gone now.


----------



## TearInYourHand

mmmmmmm homemade pizza with portabella mushrooms and caremelized onions! with a glass of red, natch!


----------



## Brandi

I love my new job! My boss told me I could cook my dinner for work at my dispatch job there!

So while making the kiddies indian tacos...I will be making chicken parmasean for my night time job.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork fried rice.


----------



## Tracyarts

I had spaghetti with marinara sauce from a little Italian place in my town. They make their marinara with fresh tomato, fresh basil, fresh mushrooms, fresh onions, and fresh bell pepper. It was very, very yummy. Of course salad, garlic bread, and tiramisu to round it all out.

Tracy


----------



## ashmamma84

Loads and loads of sausage and cheese pizza! :eat2:


----------



## Tina

I made a few things today. Sometimes I cook in spurts.

First, I took a rotisserie chicken I had bought at Costco and had sliced some breast meat from and removed all of the meat from it and cut it up. Made three-cheese tortellini. Drained it and added some fresh pesto and some chicken and cooked for a few minutes, then grated some romano over it and had that for lunch. With the rest I made chicken salad for tomorrow.

Removed the skin and obvious fat from the carcass and put it in a pot with some water, then boiled it down and removed the carcass. Added a can of chicken broth, some salt, a few drops of sesame oil and some slightly beaten eggs and made egg drop soup. Had that for a snack.

For dinner, I made some frozen hawaiian pizza and had some of the tortellini.

I love having plenty of left overs to choose from in the fridge, and I will tomorrow.


----------



## Brandi

I just put some ribs, navy beans and garlic in my crock pot....then about noon I will add some onion, green/red/orange peppers and a little brown rice...and some spicy bbq sauce YUM


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight is gonna be fried chicken and biscuits with maybe mac n' cheese.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tina said:


> Removed the skin and obvious fat from the carcass and put it in a pot with some water, then boiled it down and removed the carcass. Added a can of chicken broth, some salt, a few drops of sesame oil and some slightly beaten eggs and made egg drop soup. Had that for a snack.



Wow, Tina! Your cooking sounds so yummy!!! Does your recipe taste kind of like the egg-drop soup you'd get from Chinese takeout? I've never even thought to attempt it at home, but it doesn't sound too tough!:eat1: And it does sound delicious!


----------



## TearInYourHand

LOTs and LOTS of alcohol!!! Haha it's girls night out!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am having a celebratory dinner at a local indian restaurant that i've been drooling over for two months. I have lost nearly 80lbs in the last 3 months and am treating myself to some delish Inidan cuisine  I LOVE indian food!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

ScreamingChicken said:


> Boneless country pork ribs cooked on the grill (charcoal), basted in Mexican hot sauce with black beans(I'm adding a little chopped onion and cumin) and a salad.




I didn't have any lunch, so I'm about to go ravage the local Chinese buffet.


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

HottiMegan said:


> I am having a celebratory dinner at a local indian restaurant that i've been drooling over for two months. I have lost nearly 80lbs in the last 3 months and am treating myself to some delish Inidan cuisine  I LOVE indian food!!





Congrats on the weight loss! That's never easy.

I haven't had Indian food in ages, so enjoy your meal.


Dennis


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tina said:


> I made a few things today. Sometimes I cook in spurts.
> 
> First, I took a rotisserie chicken I had bought at Costco and had sliced some breast meat from and removed all of the meat from it and cut it up. Made three-cheese tortellini. Drained it and added some fresh pesto and some chicken and cooked for a few minutes, then grated some romano over it and had that for lunch. With the rest I made chicken salad for tomorrow.
> 
> Removed the skin and obvious fat from the carcass and put it in a pot with some water, then boiled it down and removed the carcass. Added a can of chicken broth, some salt, a few drops of sesame oil and some slightly beaten eggs and made egg drop soup. Had that for a snack.
> 
> For dinner, I made some frozen hawaiian pizza and had some of the tortellini.
> 
> I love having plenty of left overs to choose from in the fridge, and I will tomorrow.



This made my mouth water! For some reason the egg drop soup did me in! great stuff here, Tina


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> LOTs and LOTS of alcohol!!! Haha it's girls night out!



deja vu!

For a minute I thought you were Evil Princess! hehe


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> deja vu!
> 
> For a minute I thought you were Evil Princess! hehe


 

 I am a firm believer it is always 5:00 somewhere. I also have my standards, no cocktails during working hours, usually.


----------



## Tina

SoVerySoft said:


> This made my mouth water! For some reason the egg drop soup did me in! great stuff here, Tina



Thanks, Randi.  It's such an easy thing to make, and I make enough for plenty of left overs!



TearInYourHand said:


> Wow, Tina! Your cooking sounds so yummy!!! Does your recipe taste kind of like the egg-drop soup you'd get from Chinese takeout? I've never even thought to attempt it at home, but it doesn't sound too tough!:eat1: And it does sound delicious!



Tear, that's exactly what it is, and very simple. Before eating, I add a bit of soy sauce and some chopped green onion. Very simple and yummy.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ScreamingChicken said:


> Tonight is gonna be fried chicken and biscuits with maybe mac n' cheese.



Change in plans. I got home late from running errands so we went out for Mexican fare. Soft tacos, beans, and rice.


----------



## cactopus

Well technically this is from last night, but:

Curry Beef Puffs
Pork Shu mai
Beef Shu mai
Pork Juicy Buns
Sho Chiku Bai Extra Dry Sake


----------



## Brandi

Homemade cajun chicken breast strips, mac and cheese, green beans, chicken stuffing...I can't wait until tonight!


----------



## SoVerySoft

cactopus said:


> Well technically this is from last night, but:
> 
> Curry Beef Puffs
> Pork Shu mai
> Beef Shu mai
> Pork Juicy Buns
> Sho Chiku Bai Extra Dry Sake



um...wait...you made these????


----------



## Fuzzy

We're making "navajo" style tacos, and hot scones. If they turn out, there will be pictures in the everyday thread.


----------



## cactopus

SoVerySoft said:


> um...wait...you made these????



Um no. I buy them from a semi-local Chinese market. The large pork and cabbage bao (not pictured) I get there are made on the premises. I think the juicy buns were also made on the premises. The shu mai were a brand they sell. The puffs also looked shop-made.

I just re-heated them sadly... or gladly as it would be a lot more work to make them from scratch. I do have a Dim Sum cookbook, though and access to the raw ingredients.


----------



## SoVerySoft

cactopus said:


> Um no. I buy them from a semi-local Chinese market. The large pork and cabbage bao (not pictured) I get there are made on the premises. I think the juicy buns were also made on the premises. The shu mai were a brand they sell. The puffs also looked shop-made.
> 
> I just re-heated them sadly... or gladly as it would be a lot more work to make them from scratch. I do have a Dim Sum cookbook, though and access to the raw ingredients.



*whew* ok. I am still impressed tho. Authentic bamboo steamers 'n everything. It all looks fabulous. I'm jealous! 

No wonder you have BBWs in your kitchen


----------



## olly5764

8 felafel balls, two portions of cod in butter sauce, sauted potatoes, a whole dundee cake and 4 cans of ambrosia creamed rice,


----------



## Brandi

I made a simply kick ass chicken vegetable soup. I slow cooked some chicken breast bones and I could not believe how much meat came off them...and just tossed in my favourite frozen veggies (sugar snap peas, red peppers, carrots, green and yellow beans and baby onions)

YUM


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

They're not for dinner now, but I'm cooking homemade refried beans now for nachos tomorrow.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Baked potato soup and mozzarella sticks.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I fired up the grill today for the first time this year (YEAH!). BBQed chicken, mac n' cheese, baked beans, and sweet peas.


----------



## Brandi

French fries with refried beans, ground beef, cheese..I baked it like a casserole...then topped it with lettuce, tomato, onion, more cheese, sour cream and salsa!

I loved it!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight is shake n bake pork chops, cornbread stuffing, and broccoli in a butter sauce.


----------



## mossystate

Brandi said:


> French fries with refried beans, ground beef, cheese..I baked it like a casserole...then topped it with lettuce, tomato, onion, more cheese, sour cream and salsa!
> 
> I loved it!



I read.."french fries with refried beans"..thought.."WHAT the HELL"..then...."oh....this sounds really GOOD"!!!! Slap some hunks of avocado on it and call me for dinner!:


----------



## Fish

The more I hang around in here and talk with other food lovers, the hungrier I get. I'm popping 2 packages of Stoufers French Bread Pizza (3 Meat) in the oven now and just bought some ice Cream. 

I love what this place does to me.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Chicken something, I have been staring at the raw chicken begging it to cook itself, hop on a plate, take a self portrait, and then call me. It hasn't moved. It will be served with corn............


----------



## Brandi

mossystate said:


> I read.."french fries with refried beans"..thought.."WHAT the HELL"..then...."oh....this sounds really GOOD"!!!! Slap some hunks of avocado on it and call me for dinner!:



Hmm..I will remember that next time..avocados aren't very good here...have to buy them days ahead lol


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was greek salad, lasagna and buttered pumpernickel bread. Then I had two yankee doodles for dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessNoir said:


> Tonight was greek salad, lasagna and buttered pumpernickel bread. Then I had two yankee doodles for dessert.



Two? aren't there 3 in the pack??


----------



## Sandie S-R

Tonight for dinner is my family's favorite all American meal...

I just put a meatloaf in the oven. While it's cooking, I'm gonna make mashed potatoes, cream gravy and green beans. Yummo!!

You can't beat comfort food!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well I started tortilla soup in the crock pot around 7..it took me 30 mins and 3 stirs of the pot to realize I forgot to plug the damn thing in..lol

Sooner or later I'll have tortilla soup..lol


----------



## Spanky

Farfalle Pasta dish with sun-dried tomatoes and sauted in olive oil garden grown (in our own garden) broccoli rabe (bitter broccoli). My boys (7 and 10) ate it too! I am so proud of their range of foods that they eat and enjoy eating. 

Broccoli rabe is very underappreciated. We grow as much as possible in the summer, cut it, clean it, par boil it and freeze it in balls to serve in soups and pasta dishes all winter and spring long. :eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Tonight was chips, salsa, queso, chopped beef cooked with tomatoes and peppers with refried beans, rice and iced tea.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Red beans and rice with pecan smoked sausage.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Inspired by Brenda's eggplant parm, I had to heat up a Marie Callender's meat lasagna. Never had it before. WOW. Really satisfying (but too salty). It was a 21 oz portion (they say serves 2.5).

It was dinner for one. heh.

But I AM very full.

Going to have some Edy's "Take the Cake" ice cream* (it says American Idol on the package) in a little while. Seems right to have it during Idol.

_*Yellow cake flavored light ice cream with frosting swirl and multicolored sprinkles. _


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight was all microwave night... fake lobster dipped in butter and some leftover baked potatos. Good for as easy as it was.


----------



## Tracyarts

Murphy's Deli again. I wanted light, fresh, but very flavorful and they always fit the bill when I'm in that kind of a meal mood.

Veggie pocket, texas caviar, and tabouli. I also got a fresh fruit cup to nibble on as a snack later on this evening. And of course the biggest iced tea they serve, as they use Tazo tea and it really tastes nice.

Tracy


----------



## supersoup

gorgonzola stuffed ravioli from trader joe's. so effing good.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I fried some boneless pork chops and eggs.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Stir fried shrimp w/Old Bay Seasoning and Zatarain's red beans and rice!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Last night, inspired by hunger, chocolate jones, a certain amount of cake-lust encouraged by the sight of Fuzzy's avatar (see the cake in this thead) and...whatever--a certain restlessness of a certain variety--I decided to make Wacky Cake. Y'all probably have heard of it (have run into variations), if not by that name, but it's the standard chocolate cake in my family. I have to have the ingredients for it on hand all the time! Can make it with the proverbial eyes proverbially closed! Think I did it once in 1-1/2 min! (...wait--is this is the masturbation thread? Hah.) It is a Staple.

The thing I love about the cake is that although I'm totally addicted to its deep chocolate but not super-sweet taste and lovely crumb, it's your basic war era-provisions cake: no dairy, no eggs. So having the ingredients for it is not hard.

[For one 9" round:

1 c. sugar
1-1/2 c. flour
1/3 c. cocoa
1 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt

1 c. cold water
1/3 c. vegetable oil
1 T. vinegar
1 t. vanilla

Do the dry, mix, add the wet, bake at 350 for 30/35. Have to grease the pan.]

Anyhow, I made some last night, added mini chocolate chips, ate a couple spoonfuls of the batter in my bikini, filmed an video (hah! sorry, don't know why I'm so paysite-in' tonight) then forgot about it! Was not in the mood to dip it into a muffin tin cups, which is what I was thinking I'd do (the recipe works great as cupcakes, lil cupcakes, cake layers, whatever).

So I just found the batter now! And threw what was left in a loaf pan at 350 ! Heeheehee  It turned out pretty well, if I say so myself, despite choccy chips which kept it from setting up quite right (terrible computer-camera pic made it look like a big brown blob). It really is the most amazing adaptive recipe ever.

If you're wondering about frostings, the cake works great with sweetness, as a contrast. My mom always made it with NYTimes Cookbook fudge frosting, but I find that a bit much now, especially as getting the thickness/texture is tricky, but a real chocolate buttercream is great. I also like it plain, cooked with a sprinkling of sugar on top. Or a few chocolate chips. Or an improvised powdered-sugar frosting. Or a dusting of powdered sugar.


----------



## liz (di-va)

okay, per request here's bad non food-porn pic! with dumb spressions!
(note: DON'T normally use loaf pan...just this time)


----------



## Fuzzy

Mmmmmm.... Cake!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made cheese manicotti and caesar salad. I made the big baking dish full of manicotti and froze it into 3 future dinners.


----------



## Tracyarts

Muah!

We were in the city tonight, so we stopped by a Thai restaurant we used to go to all the time before we moved to SuburbaVille... 

I had two bowls of the best Tom Yum soup I have ever had in my life, as well as some veggies and tofu with a savory sauce, and some shrimp. Oh yeah, a glass of Thai iced tea for a treat. I can't get it anywhere in my town and the closest Thai restaurant is about fifteen minutes and a couple towns away.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was a 5 alarm burger with pepper Jack, jalapenos, salsa, lettuce, and chipotle mayo. Steak fries onthe side and a Bailey's Irish Cream shake for dessert.


----------



## cactopus

Tracyarts said:


> Muah!
> 
> We were in the city tonight, so we stopped by a Thai restaurant we used to go to all the time before we moved to SuburbaVille...
> 
> I had two bowls of the best Tom Yum soup I have ever had in my life, as well as some veggies and tofu with a savory sauce, and some shrimp. Oh yeah, a glass of Thai iced tea for a treat. I can't get it anywhere in my town and the closest Thai restaurant is about fifteen minutes and a couple towns away.
> 
> Tracy



I might have to start an underground railroad for the stuff. Of course nothing International or customs would be like WTF!? I make Thai iced tea every 4-6 days now so I always have a pitcher in the fridge. It's great served the way the restaurants do all dolled up but it's also great straight and unsweetened. Just don't drink two glasses before bed... it's very caffeinated.


----------



## Butterbelly

I made the most amazing pork tenderloin with an apple, walnut and bourbon sauce last night. I served it with wild rice, green beans, and some Hawaiian bread rolls. It was so wonderful!!!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was bacon and mushroom fried rice with roasted chicken thighs...YUM!


----------



## ashmamma84

Spaghettini with calamari, scallops, shrimp, and mussels in a spicy marinara sauce. HEAVEN!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I made a smoked sausage, broccoli, and navy bean chowder. Wasn't spectacular, but it still disappered. Before I remembered to take a picture. *shrug*


----------



## Brandi

Well went on my first workshop with my new job.

Aborginal cooking..is well interesting lol
I tried deer, three different ways (meatball in a mushroom gravy, deer roast and deer pepperoni sticks) I like them all...and I was surprised I did.
Also we had rice, beans, red pepper and onion...we had to taste that today and again tomorrow to taste the difference.
Roasted squash with the skin on cut up in small pieces..and I was told I could eat the skin and I did and wow I'm impressed.
Had some salmon as well with salad with almonds. 
Apple berry crisp
Strawberry juice
Blueberry dumplings
Tons of other things I forget...

I tried the corn soup, wasn't really fond of that though.

Tomorrow is our second/last day of the workshop...


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Well went on my first workshop with my new job.



Wow....! What is your new job, Brandi?

Tonight I had sirloin steak, medium rare (it was GREAT) with salad.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow....! What is your new job, Brandi?



I cook for a preschool of aborginal children! Perfect job for me!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> Tonight I had sirloin steak, medium rare (it was GREAT) with salad.


 
Must be steak night:

Ribeye - a rare medium rare 
Spinach
Baked Sweet Potato 
Iced tea


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> I cook for a preschool of aborginal children! Perfect job for me!!!



That sounds really interesting!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> Must be steak night:
> 
> Ribeye - a rare medium rare
> Spinach
> Baked Sweet Potato
> Iced tea



You're so competitive


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was:

Citrus infused striped bass
Saffrom rice
spinach
greek salad
water

maybe some cheesecake later :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Garlic and olive oil vermicelli with fresh broccoli and a good crusty bread...and a glass of merlot. I am having brownie a la mode for dessert!


----------



## EvilPrincess

SoVerySoft said:


> You're so competitive


 

 Strawberry shortcake to follow (even though I don't like berries) this is the one Strawberry dessert that I love. Pictures pending


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessNoir said:


> Tonight was:
> 
> Citrus infused striped bass
> Saffrom rice
> spinach
> greek salad
> water
> 
> maybe some cheesecake later :eat2:



Did you dine out? or is this home cooking???


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was my daughter's favourite...a simple spagetti with a meat sauce and garlic bread with cheese...and a blueberry banana smoothie for dessert


----------



## jamie

Leftover country fried steak from last night's dinner out. 
Brussell Sprouts 
Hominy 
Some packaged butter and herb noodle thing. 


Dessert - strawberry cake, no icing and vanilla ice cream


----------



## IdahoCynth

Cheese stuffed manicotti and a caesar salad heavy on the cheese & croutons.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried fish filets, buttered bow tie pasta, and sweet peas. The fish had a fishy taste and the stove died while I was preparing the meal. 

Not the fondest meal that I wish to remember that stove by.


----------



## Brandi

Cod fish cakes and a salad, my daughter had two servings!!! lol


No dessert yet, but later we will have banana blueberry smoothies.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I love cod, Brandi!

Tonight, it's Ryan's turn to "cook," so he's getting takeout from the Mexican deli. I'll get my usual: Rice and beans, a chicken taco, and a cheese quesadilla. Not sure if I want an enchilada yet or not. :eat2: 

Last night: Leftovers.

Night before: What Ryan refers to as "Thai penis (peanut) noodles." It's rice noodles with cabbage, green onion, hot pepper, tofu, garlic, and shrimp with a sweet, hot peanut sauce over jasmine rice.


----------



## bigplaidpants

Tonight, I cooked a 2.5lb pot roast (in a slow cooker) in a raspberry chipolte sauce; with red whipped potatoes (little butter and milk, nothing special); and steamed broccoli. Topped it off with brownies. :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

bigplaidpants said:


> Tonight, I cooked a 2.5lb pot roast (in a slow cooker) in a raspberry chipolte sauce; with red whipped potatoes (little butter and milk, nothing special); and steamed broccoli. Topped it off with brownies. :eat2:



Had to read that twice. First time, I got the mental image of you crumbling the brownies and using it for topping on the rest of the meal. :huh: :happy:


----------



## bigplaidpants

Santaclear said:


> Had to read that twice. First time, I got the mental image of you crumbling the brownies and using it for topping on the rest of the meal. :huh: :happy:



LOL.....no. We ate the brownies for dessert.  They're best with either a 1/2 a bag of chocolate chips cooked in or topped with fudge frosting. Divine.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork mongolian bbq


----------



## ladebbie

Tonight I went to a ladies social at my church and there was food and entertainment about food!
First the dinner. :eat1: 
There was this casserole made with a creamy chickeny sauce, one inch cubes of tender chicken, and wide egg noodles with a buttered crumb topping. I think there were some peas and carrots in there too.
There was also spinach salad with Italian dressing, garbanzo beans shredded carrots and large buttery, garlicy croutons. I really loved those croutons! :eat2: 
There was a little package with a big smiley face on it. It contained some chocolate candy bars, a mint and a plastic kazoo!
We were told to bring our kazoos into the next room where some women in dark sunglasses, laes and grass skirts came in playing "Don't Worry Be Happy" on their kazoos. I learned that to play a little plastic kazoo you HUM into it, not blow.
Then there was a game called "Meal or No Meal." Some young women came dressed like chefs carrying numbered suitcases. One of the women was dressed like "Howie." A male chef behind a screen would call in his meal offer while another woman chose between a suitcase or the meal offered. One offer was a chocolate cream filled donut, another a piece of cheesecake, another a pyramind of hersey's kisses. I always shouted "meal" 'cause I love donuts, cheescake and chocolate! But she took "no meal" until finally she opened suitcase number five which was a meal for 4 at McDonalds. Bummer!

After the game the big white cake with white icing and a giant yellow smiley face was cut and slices were passed out. Mine had a bit of smiley face on it.
The icing was too sweet for me but the cake part was perfect!

I had fun tonight.  

Out of the 40 women there I noticed that over 10 were BBW's and a few were SSBBW's. I think I was the largest woman there.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ladebbie, that sounds like so much fun!! Thanks for the great report


----------



## liz (di-va)

I went out...

apps: a gin gimlet + crab cake
entree: fish + chips, ignore the chips. fantaaaaastic fresh feesh with super-crisp batter. delish.
really wanted dessert but suddenly wasn't sure I had enough $. now I still really need dessert! fug.


----------



## out.of.habit

Chicken stir-fry... with snow peas, carrots broccoli, broccoli sprouts, bok choy, and lotsa mushrooms.
It turned out well, for a first-timer, sans bag of pre-made frozen stirfry. 
*so proud*


----------



## ladebbie

SoVerySoft said:


> ladebbie, that sounds like so much fun!! Thanks for the great report



Thanks hun! Now I think I'm going to prolong the high by doing some midnight grocery shopping.


----------



## Brandi

Ok this is how I lined my crock pot this morning ...lol

bottom was squash then mashed potatoes, cut up turkey, stuffing, then gravy lol

This is how you make a thanksgiving bowl. Just like the KFC bowl...but mine is more comforting and less fattening


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight: I was on a date, with this new guy i'm kinda seeing, so we went to the 99 resturant and i got the Tropical chicken salad (grilled chicken, lettuce, candied walnuts, manderin oranges) with pita bread on the side. A nice tall icy glass of pepsi. Mmmm :wubu:


----------



## jamie

Ham sandwich with tomato slice, muenster cheese, and mayo. Cheetos. Coke in a bottle. Red bean bun and a fruit tart (individual).


----------



## IdahoCynth

My son and daughter inlaw are visiting me this weekend.... and they brought like 5 pounds of snow crab legs with them. We will be preparing them shortly


----------



## ashmamma84

IdahoCynth said:


> My son and daughter inlaw are visiting me this weekend.... and they brought like 5 pounds of snow crab legs with them. We will be preparing them shortly



Oh My Gawd!!! What I wouldn't do to have some!!! 

::melts butter and ties on bib::


----------



## Fuzzy

I picked up a Honey Baked Ham from the HoneyBaked Ham store today, to have for Sunday Dinner.


----------



## Brandi

Halibut burritos tonight! 

Homemade pecan pie for dessert!


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight, Sunday, is my St. Patrick's Day feast!!

Roasted corned beef with an apricot glaze and mustard sauce, steamed cabbage and carrots, scallopped russet & sweet potatoes with thyme and parmasean and fresh baked Irish sioda bread!!


----------



## out.of.habit

Brandi said:


> Halibut burritos tonight!
> 
> Homemade pecan pie for dessert!



Who can resist a homemade pecan pie? Yum! And halibut burritos? I'm confused and intrigued, despite my dislike for burritos.



sweetnnekked said:


> Tonight, Sunday, is my St. Patrick's Day feast!!
> 
> Roasted corned beef with an apricot glaze and mustard sauce, steamed cabbage and carrots, scallopped russet & sweet potatoes with thyme and parmasean and fresh baked Irish sioda bread!!



Whoa, feast is right! Sounds like the Irish Gourmet!


----------



## Brandi

Halibut burritos is halibut, rice (mexican or even fish rice), lettuce, tomato, cucumber and mayo. Just put anything you like in it. Sooo good


----------



## ladebbie

sweetnnekked said:


> Tonight, Sunday, is my St. Patrick's Day feast!!
> 
> Roasted corned beef with an apricot glaze and mustard sauce, steamed cabbage and carrots, scallopped russet & sweet potatoes with thyme and parmasean and fresh baked Irish soda bread!!




Oh man! That's sounds like a perfect St. Paddy's day feast! :eat2:


----------



## out.of.habit

Brandi said:


> Halibut burritos is halibut, rice (mexican or even fish rice), lettuce, tomato, cucumber and mayo. Just put anything you like in it. Sooo good



I can see where that might be good- I might try that one!


----------



## Friday

I decided to try something new tonight because it's been a long time since I have.

So, we had chicken breasts stuffed with mushrooms, bacon and Havarti cheese served with a mushroom sherry cream sauce, steamed asparagus and oven roasted sweet potatoes. It turned out pretty darn well.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Roast beef, mac n cheese, and sweet peas


----------



## IdahoCynth

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh My Gawd!!! What I wouldn't do to have some!!!
> 
> ::melts butter and ties on bib::



It was really good, wish you could of been here to have some!

You know I have only eaten "real crab" in the shell on one other occasion, and that was a very long time ago. This crab was soooo good! It's going to be hard to go back to my "fake crab".


----------



## cactopus

Korean BBQ is gooood... especially with a nice bottle of So-Ju (Korean whiskey is what they call it)

I had a dish of Kim chi and sauteed pork with rice pasta disks and tofu:






Beef Bulgogi:





and So-Ju:





:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## GoddessPatty

Well tonight Im very proud of myself. I had 6 lbs of boneless crossrib steaks I needed to do something with. I asked the chatroom for ideas and got some great feedback.
So I ended up making beef with broccoli over white rice and a side of angelhair pasta.
I was going to use a bag of frozen stirfry veggies but ended up steaming some broccoli, celery and carrots instead. I threw in some saute onions and also cashews. The sauce I made for it came out divine. Im so proud! LOL
Enjoy!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hey, Cacto and Patty - can I move your posts to the food pics thread? They will get lots more attention there 

Yeah, we're a visual bunch - that's the most popular thread on the Foodee Board!


----------



## GoddessPatty

Go for it Randi!!!


----------



## EvilPrincess

I have been entertaining clients for the last two days. With this group the meals, snacks, and libations seem to run together....

In the past 48 hours I have enjoyed.... 

Ahi Tuna Spring rolls - two types- both gorgeous hunks of sushi tuna wrapped in delicate layers of won-ton, flash fried and served with wasabi and soy 

BBQ shrimp, cheese grits, and Alabama caviar (Alabama caviar- fresh steamed black eyed peas, onions, peppers, and garlic marinated in vinegar and olive oil)

Fried oysters - so simple but they were perfect

Grilled shrimp over fried grit cakes and a sweet bbq sauce 

Pan fried grouper Yvonne, (crab meat, shrimp, mushrooms, and artichoke hearts in a spicy sauce)

Scallops and Shrimp with feta cheese, fresh tomato's, basil, and olive oil. 

Apple wood smoked pork chops, cheese grits, and sautéed' greens. 

Wild rice and chicken soup 

Cesar Salad 

Fresh fruit salad 

Asparagus salad with maytag blue cheese and orange zest 

Desserts--- most only just a bite or two but we had quite a variety 

Vanilla bean creme brulee'
White chocolate creme brulee'
Carrot Cake (this is foodtastically foodgasmic)
Chocolate bread pudding 
Sour cream pound cake with creme fresh
Lemon pound cake with with lemon icecream 
Peanut butter tart (a version of the classic peanut butter pie that should be illegal)
Chocolate tartlet with mocha ice cream covered in dark chocolate ganache

Insert appropriate wines with each meal.... 

Pre dinner drinks - the obligatory cosmopolitan and the pelligrino and absolute citron. 

Not a bad offering for my little town....


----------



## jamie

Happy Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

I <3 when you are entertaining clients. I want to be a client.


----------



## TearInYourHand

EvilPrincess said:


> I have been entertaining clients for the last two days. With this group the meals, snacks, and libations seem to run together....
> 
> In the past 48 hours I have enjoyed....
> 
> Ahi Tuna Spring rolls - two types- both gorgeous hunks of sushi tuna wrapped in delicate layers of won-ton, flash fried and served with wasabi and soy
> 
> BBQ shrimp, cheese grits, and Alabama caviar (Alabama caviar- fresh steamed black eyed peas, onions, peppers, and garlic marinated in vinegar and olive oil)
> 
> Fried oysters - so simple but they were perfect
> 
> Grilled shrimp over fried grit cakes and a sweet bbq sauce
> 
> Pan fried grouper Yvonne, (crab meat, shrimp, mushrooms, and artichoke hearts in a spicy sauce)
> 
> Scallops and Shrimp with feta cheese, fresh tomato's, basil, and olive oil.
> 
> Apple wood smoked pork chops, cheese grits, and sautéed' greens.
> 
> Wild rice and chicken soup
> 
> Cesar Salad
> 
> Fresh fruit salad
> 
> Asparagus salad with maytag blue cheese and orange zest
> 
> Desserts--- most only just a bite or two but we had quite a variety
> 
> Vanilla bean creme brulee'
> White chocolate creme brulee'
> Carrot Cake (this is foodtastically foodgasmic)
> Chocolate bread pudding
> Sour cream pound cake with creme fresh
> Lemon pound cake with with lemon icecream
> Peanut butter tart (a version of the classic peanut butter pie that should be illegal)
> Chocolate tartlet with mocha ice cream covered in dark chocolate ganache
> 
> Insert appropriate wines with each meal....
> 
> Pre dinner drinks - the obligatory cosmopolitan and the pelligrino and absolute citron.
> 
> Not a bad offering for my little town....



Jamie, I know!!! EP, I always look forward to your 'entertaining clients' posts!!! May I ask what you do? Mainly because I am jealous!

Keep em coming!


----------



## cactopus

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey, Cacto and Patty - can I move your posts to the food pics thread? They will get lots more attention there
> 
> Yeah, we're a visual bunch - that's the most popular thread on the Foodee Board!



Sure. I don't mind at all.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

sausage and chicken gumbo.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Homemade nachos. Ehhh. They were okay.


----------



## EvilPrincess

jamie said:


> Happy Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> I <3 when you are entertaining clients. I want to be a client.


 
We would have the best time! Tonight at dinner we were blue skying the our next meeting....no talk of business, just which restaurant we wanted to go to...we all have fond memories of a certain tapas bar.... they all talk about their workouts, getting into shape, but not one of them passes on the selections of desserts. 




TearInYourHand said:


> Jamie, I know!!! EP, I always look forward to your 'entertaining clients' posts!!! May I ask what you do? Mainly because I am jealous!
> 
> Keep em coming!


 
Thanks! Don't be jealous, seriously, there are a couple of pretty names for my "business", but it all boils down to is we do back office processing, the most boring of boring . The client dinners kinda sorta make up for the other times I am stuck at the office with only a vending machine for food stuff.


----------



## Brenda

Not wanting another grilled rueben sandwich from St. Patricks's day leftovers but knowing I did not want to waste food I came up with a fun way to avoid cornbeef. I made french toast out of the leftover irish soda bread and it was fantastic! Now instead of being annoyed with myself for over buying food (once again) I can rejoice in the thought of another round of french toast. I must not let John know how delicious it is or he will abandon the cornbeef.

Brenda


----------



## SoVerySoft

GoddessPatty said:


> Well tonight Im very proud of myself. I had 6 lbs of boneless crossrib steaks I needed to do something with. I asked the chatroom for ideas and got some great feedback.
> So I ended up making beef with broccoli over white rice and a side of angelhair pasta.
> I was going to use a bag of frozen stirfry veggies but ended up steaming some broccoli, celery and carrots instead. I threw in some saute onions and also cashews. The sauce I made for it came out divine. Im so proud! LOL
> Enjoy!!!



Patty - the pics arent showing for me today. Is it just me?


----------



## MisticalMisty

I see the pictures Randi.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> Patty - the pics arent showing for me today. Is it just me?




Ooh theyre showing for me and oh my that looks sooo good Patty, all your food does!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm goign to make some Indian style roasted eggplant and aloo gobi (potato and cauliflower) I've been wanting to try a recipe for the eggplant for ages. I LOVE eggplant.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A sauteed chicken, crispy bacon, Italian cheese, corkscrew pasta dish I make that is quite the hit around here.


----------



## Brandi

Meatloaf with sweet chili sauce on top with mashed potatoes and frozen peas I had picked in the summer and corn on the cob from the summer! My daughter said "mommy dinner is beautiful" lmao


----------



## out.of.habit

Last night was a Spiedie salad: Baby spinach, romaine, red pepper, sugar snap peas, fresh basil, carrots, tomatoes, broccoli sprouts, hard-boiled egg, and of course, chicken Spiedies. Ranch on the side. 
It hit a spot I didn't know I had! Woo!:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

MisticalMisty said:


> I see the pictures Randi.



OK, hmm...today I see them. I didn't _move_ Patty's post since now there are responses, but I did copy it to the other thread.


----------



## Tracyarts

We went out for supper. Local Italian place. I am still feeling like death warmed over, so I just had the fettucini with marinara sauce. You get a big bowl of salad with house viniagrette and yummy warm home baked garlic bread with your meal. Their marinara is great. They have bell peppers, olive oil, fresh tomatoes, onion, garlic, basil, and mushrooms in it. And it is just the perfect bit of spicy and not sweet at all. Exactly how I like it. 

I usually get grilled shrimp or chicken on top but just was not up to it, so I snagged a shrimp and a bite of grilled swordfish off of Dear Husband's plate. He had shrimp and swordfish with pasta and a lemon cream sauce. I think it had artichoke hearts in the sauce too. It was very tasty as well. But I was craving tomatoes. So I stuck with the marinara.

I have a half of a loaf of the bread and easily a cup of pasta left over for my lunch tomorrow. You definately do not leave that place hungry. 

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonight I sauted crumbled sweet sausage with onion, red, yellow and green pepper strips and wrapped it all up in a tortilla with melted mozzarella.

Yum.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered out tonight rosemary ravioli - stuffed with cheese and little chicken bits in an afredo sauce topped with parmesan cheese, cheese garlic bread and some chicken dippers to dip in ranch dressing of course.


----------



## out.of.habit

Uno's Chowder (closest we can get to New England's good stuff), shared pizza skins with Joe, and the usual salad. I'm positively stuffed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheddarwurst on buns. Ryan's never had them before.

Tomorrow: Ravioli with cheese-filled garlic sticks.


----------



## jamie

I am so excited about dinner...(I know, what's new)...we are cranking up the grill. It is 83 and sunny with a nice breeze..I think winter has left us.

Grilled uncured chicken hot dogs, grilled vegetables, corn on the cob, baked beans (from a can), iced tea, and for dessert - Haagen Dazs mint and dark chocolate bars. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Tomorrow: Ravioli with cheese-filled garlic sticks.



i'll be at your place around 5? is that good?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

supersoup said:


> i'll be at your place around 5? is that good?



Works for me!


----------



## MisticalMisty

jamie said:


> I am so excited about dinner...(I know, what's new)...we are cranking up the grill. It is 83 and sunny with a nice breeze..I think winter has left us.
> 
> Grilled uncured chicken hot dogs, grilled vegetables, corn on the cob, baked beans (from a can), iced tea, and for dessert - Haagen Dazs mint and dark chocolate bars. :wubu:



are you grilling the corn on the cob?..because if you are grilling the corn on the cob I will cry..lol because I love it that way.

Seriously..tell me you grilled the corn..lol


----------



## jamie

aww...don't cry.... but yup. It was absolutely as wonderful as anticipated. He grilled cherry tomatoes/zucchini/mushrooms as well..delish!


----------



## Tracyarts

I have no idea... We had lunch at half past three or so this afternoon, so I am not hungry for supper yet. I have a pot of chicken vegetable soup simmering on the stove and there is a half a loaf of French bread still in the breadbox, so if get hungry before Dear Husband gets home then I will have some of that. But, he will probably bring something home from his weekly gaming night. They usually order in Chinese food and he usually gets something for me to bring home.

Tracy


----------



## IdahoCynth

I put a beef roast in the crockpot this morning. I had a hot beef and cheese sandwich on some lovely wheat bread about 4 PM. 

I am not sure if I need another one for dinner, or if I should fry some eggs and have eggs and cheese on a toasted home style biscuit, or if I am really not hungry enough to eat yet......... I'm torn.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

Cheerios...... BFD.....


----------



## Brandi

Well this is what I made...lol

Salt and pepper ribs
Fried chicken
Refried beans (I added tri color peppers to give it some extra taste)
Broccoli and rice

Chocolate dream pie for dessert

This is what we ended up eating..lol
Ready...
Bean burritos with cheese and sour cream and the pie LOL

Won't have to cook dinner for a few nights though. I hate it when you cook what you crave, then when you have it all ready you don't want it lmao


----------



## dreamer72fem

Here in a bit we are having turkey with stuffing, cranberry sauce, mashed potatoes and green with bacon bits. The house smells AWESOME.
Stacey


----------



## Tooz

THAT was on the dinner table tonight. (posted in the food pics thread, too)


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade chicken vegetable soup I cooked last night, rosemary sourdough bread (bread machine mix with some minced rosemary), and upside down apple-gingerbread cake.

Tracy


----------



## GoddessNoir

Tonight was a Greek salad, saffron rice and crawfish cakes. Dessert was chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## jamie

All the dishes, food and pots and pans are packed up...we had individual pan pizzas - he: garden supreme, me: extra cheese, mushrooms and hamburger from Papa Johns.


----------



## Fuzzy

Something Simple: Grilled Muenster cheese sandwiches and Tomato Soup.


----------



## Neen

a huge bowl of buttery pasta with lemon pepper seasoning and some salad. Godiva dark chocolate raspberry ice cream for dessert.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

A hot bowl of Texas Red. :eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight was a bowl of fake lobster with butter and a baked potato with sour cream.


----------



## out.of.habit

A biiiiiiiiiiig colorful salad with some hard-boiled egg and oven roasted chicken strips on top, a glass of Brambleberry wine, and about to finish up with some Apple Pie Tea. Soooo gooood. One of those dinners when you finish with a big contented sigh.


----------



## Tracyarts

We were down in Galveston this afternoon, and one of our favorite places to eat on the SeaWall had blue crabs for the special of the day.

So I had a plate of boiled blue crabs with cajun seasoning on them. YUMMY! Messy and definately hard work getting to the meat, but YUMMY!

Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> We were down in Galveston this afternoon, and one of our favorite places to eat on the SeaWall had blue crabs for the special of the day.
> 
> So I had a plate of boiled blue crabs with cajun seasoning on them. YUMMY! Messy and definately hard work getting to the meat, but YUMMY!
> 
> Tracy



***Jealous!***


----------



## TearInYourHand

SoVerySoft said:


> ***Jealous!***



that makes 2 of us!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I made Ryan shrimp-fried rice, sans veggies.

I had General Tso shrimp.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Hey TSL, do you have recipes (or methods, or whatever) for your chinese food??? Or was it takeout?

I'm always trying to perfect my chinese food cooking skills, and your dinner tonight sounds yum!


----------



## Neen

a nice peice of baked haddock, Herb stuffing, and some terriyaki asian veggies. Nice tall glass of sweet tea!:eat2:


----------



## BrownEyedGirl

Well I have to tell about night before last first because it was AMAZING. I marinated two big ribeye steaks for a day and 1/2 then I grilled them with a bunch of jumbo shrimp and make loaded baked potatoes and me and Ryan porked out. It was reallly really good. 

Tonight I am going to cook cube steak with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy, and some sugar peas! MmMm!


----------



## ashmamma84

Tonight we are having stuffed peppers...and maybe a slice of good fresh baked bread or two.


----------



## SoVerySoft

grilled cheese made with cheddar and a big glass of V-8.


----------



## bigplaidpants

but, it's simple, quick, and made everyone happy!


----------



## Fuzzy

Mrs. Fuzzy caught a cold, so I'm making chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Tracyarts

Boiled crawfish. A company in the little town we live in had a crawfish boil for their employees and *severely* overestimated how much food they would need. So, as the day was winding down, they had an enormous amount of crawfish left over. And they posted on their little electronic sign outside that they were giving away free crawfish while it lasted.

So, Dear Husband got clued in to the deal, and stopped by on his way home and picked us up two big to-go boxes of fresh boiled crawfish.

And I had not had any this year yet, and was really craving them, too. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Something cheesy.. with chicken.. baked with rice.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tracyarts said:


> Boiled crawfish. A company in the little town we live in had a crawfish boil for their employees and *severely* overestimated how much food they would need. So, as the day was winding down, they had an enormous amount of crawfish left over. And they posted on their little electronic sign outside that they were giving away free crawfish while it lasted.
> 
> So, Dear Husband got clued in to the deal, and stopped by on his way home and picked us up two big to-go boxes of fresh boiled crawfish.
> 
> And I had not had any this year yet, and was really craving them, too.
> 
> Tracy



I am so jealous!!!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Deli-fest!

I am illin, and was craving chicken soup. So I totally over-ordered from a local deli--delivery--and got chicken soup with kreplach, bagels with schmear, a turkey pastrami sammch, knish...they even threw in a savory potato kugel kinda thing. Anyhow I have leftovers for DAYS. Sometimes I love living in the city.


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> Deli-fest!
> 
> I am illin, and was craving chicken soup. So I totally over-ordered from a local deli--delivery--and got chicken soup with kreplach, bagels with schmear, a turkey pastrami sammch, knish...they even threw in a savory potato kugel kinda thing. Anyhow I have leftovers for DAYS. Sometimes I love living in the city.



Oy! Sounds good.


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled pork, with veggies, and more veggies, and still more veggies.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a bone-in ham in the oven and it smells sooooooo good. It won't be done for about an hour, sooooooooooooo hard to wait.


----------



## Tracyarts

Meat and potatoes...

Dear Husband grilled steaks and I made a twice baked potato kind of dish from leftover mashed potatoes. No veggie. It was just a meat and potatoes kind of meal. 

Tracy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Cheddar bratwurst on buns with garlic cheese sticks.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tortilla soup..then a couple hours later.. an everything bagel with white american and ham


----------



## Fuzzy

An on-the-run street vendor bratwurst with everything and a Diet Coke

(and then later... an alka seltzer.. )


----------



## ashmamma84

Pasta with a garlic and olive oil sauce, grilled chicken breasts, and broccoli.

For dessert, greek cookies (the name I can't pronounce) and icecream.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ham and cheese sandwich on a hamburger bun.


----------



## SoVerySoft

A friend came over to help me with some household stuff so I cooked him dinner. I was going to make steak and scallops, but we decided to have nachos first, and then watched a movie.

After the movie we decided just to have the scallops (pan seared), and some veggies stir fried with "Iron Chef" garlic sesame sauce. The veggies were broccoli, bok choy, snow peas and carrots.

Not bad!

Dessert was 3 kinds of cookies from the store's bakery.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

I made vast amounts of chicken and rice for Ryan last night, so he'll have that. I'm sick of the stuff.

I'm thinking leftover pizza and probably over easy eggs for me. Knock out some leftovers and get some protein.


----------



## Brandi

My daughter is sick and I'm home from work to be with her. So she wanted cabbage soup LOL It's in the crock pot as we speak.

I'm also making a full course roast pork and beef dinner (very creamy mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, cheese biscuits and gravy)

Dessert, her favourite, jello mixed with whipped cream so once it sets, it's three layers of goodness! lol


----------



## sweetnnekked

I made me some ham salad!!

I chopped up a bunch of ham in the 'ol food processor, added some green onions, mustard and jalapeno ranch dressing!
I'm gonna' put it into pita pockets with some steamed asparagus, add some shredded cheese and nuke it until the cheese melts. MMmmmmmm!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Pan-grilled bagel with American cheese! Delicious.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Greek gyro with extra tzatziki sauce and feta, dessert lemon meringue pie.


----------



## DeniseW

We had Boston Market tonight, meatloaf, mashed potatoes, stuffing and macaroni and cheese. We got an extra chicken for $1.99 to eat another time and now we're off to the movies to see Blades of Glory.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight: Part of a cheese quesadilla, rice and beans, a chicken taco, a few artichoke leaves dipped in butter, and part of a frozen pudding.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I sliced up a steak and stir fried it with sliced mushrooms (a lot of them) and some fresh asparagus spears. Once the asparagus was done I removed it and then poured a little cream in the pan and simmered it down with the steak and mushrooms........it was most excellent.


----------



## Friday

We had ham, cheesy potatoes, broccoli (to dunk in the cheesy 'totoes of course), corn bread (because I got side tracked sorting books this morning and forgot to make my bread dough) and some lovely desserts my dearling neighbor sent over. She was born and raised in Europe until she married an American GI (who's 1/2 German and 1/2 Mexican, they eat GOOD over there) and she bakes like a dream. Chocolate cherry coffee cake sort of stuff and a yellow cake thing with apricot jam filling. I didn't get pics because I didn't want to explain to the MiL why I was taking them. :doh:


----------



## jamie

Those cakes sound great, Friday...

Tonight we are having broccoli mushroom quiche and fruit salad. We needed something quick.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Steak and salad.

Did I mention it was DAMN GOOD steak?

yum.


----------



## out.of.habit

Turkey burgers with chedder (or swiss, if you're Joe) on whole wheat rolls, sugar snap peas, carrots, and red pepper for ranch-dipping, and tater tots to satisfy a craving. Blueberry juice to drink.


----------



## GoddessNoir

SoVerySoft said:


> Two? aren't there 3 in the pack??



My mom got a box of singles from BJs and I just grabbed a couple the last time I was at her house.


----------



## Waxwing

For dinner tonight, i take one of my infrequent but fun trips into unhealthy land: potato salad, brownies, and a sprite. 

mmmm....carbs.

*sugar bounce*


----------



## SoVerySoft

Waxwing said:


> For dinner tonight, i take one of my infrequent but fun trips into unhealthy land: potato salad, brownies, and a sprite.
> 
> mmmm....carbs.
> 
> *sugar bounce*



LOLOL!!!! I got all excited. I thought you said "crabs".

(yes, I am boring and predictable!)


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco Salad. Heavy on the Salsa.


----------



## Waxwing

SoVerySoft said:


> LOLOL!!!! I got all excited. I thought you said "crabs".
> 
> (yes, I am boring and predictable!)


 
MMMM...I wish! LOVE crab. 

In lieu of that, I'll eat this last brownie. Pardon me for a moment.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A bowl of white rice with sugar, margarine and coffee creamer.


----------



## GoddessNoir

I ate cake for dinner  Haven't done that since I was a teenager, I think.


----------



## TearInYourHand

IdahoCynth said:


> A bowl of white rice with sugar, margarine and coffee creamer.



I have to say I've never heard of that one!!! Did you make it up yourself? And, does it taste like rice pudding???


----------



## Fuzzy

Hamburger Mushroom Gravy, over mashed potatoes, over toasted homemade bread.


----------



## olly5764

Big plate of spag bol, and a stack of welsh cakes with a glass of Scrumpy


----------



## Jes

SoVerySoft said:


> LOLOL!!!! I got all excited. I thought you said "crabs".
> 
> (yes, I am boring and predictable!)



iswear to god, next time you're being punished, someone should take away your crab and your lobster! we'll see if you misbehave again, after that!!


----------



## Brandi

TearInYourHand said:


> I have to say I've never heard of that one!!! Did you make it up yourself? And, does it taste like rice pudding???



I make the same thing!! It's just like rice pudding...I add nutmeg to it. I use the french vanilla coffee creamer...sooooo good


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Hamburger Mushroom Gravy, over mashed potatoes, over toasted homemade bread.



I'm having the same thing!! But I added corn..and the bread is fresh out of my bread maker with butter on it!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Jes said:


> iswear to god, next time you're being punished, someone should take away your crab and your lobster! we'll see if you misbehave again, after that!!



You are a mean lady. 

But, take away my crab and my lobster, I will eat clams and scallops. And you can't stop me!


----------



## ashmamma84

I forgot to put what I had for last night's dinner so I'll do that first - for starters I had prisciutto wrapped asparagus, mussels in a garlic-ky sauce and I had ravioli with leeks, carrots, and rock shrimp. Not to mention a ton of bread and e.v.o.o.

For dessert I had a chocolate bread pudding with a bittersweet chocolate and orange sauce drizzled on top - HEAVEN!!


Tonight we are having a roasted chicken, broccoli casserole and fresh rolls with butter. 

Don't know what I'm having for dessert yet...


----------



## SoVerySoft

ashmamma84 said:


> I forgot to put what I had for last night's dinner so I'll do that first - for starters I had prisciutto wrapped asparagus, mussels in a garlic-ky sauce and I had ravioli with leeks, carrots, and rock shrimp. Not to mention a ton of bread and e.v.o.o.
> 
> For dessert I had a chocolate bread pudding with a bittersweet chocolate and orange sauce drizzled on top - HEAVEN!!
> 
> 
> Tonight we are having a roasted chicken, broccoli casserole and fresh rolls with butter.
> 
> Don't know what I'm having for dessert yet...



Wow...2 great meals in a row!! I'm impressed.

Tonite I had steak, medium rare and green beans with spaetzle.

It was quite good!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Some fresh spinach whole wheat pasta with butter, and a glass of Israeli white wine. Simple. Delicious.

ETA: I crumbled a little bit of goat cheese on the pasta, and it got all melty..........heavenly!!!!!!!!!!!! One of the best meals I've had in a while, actually. Why is it that the simple ones are the best?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Grilled Cheese Sandwich on fresh spinach-feta bread from local bakery with a bowl of spicy tomato soup! Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

<sigh of contentment>
Kara


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tri-tip steak, Uncle Ben's and asparagus!


----------



## Esme

Pad Almond with chicken... and

a donut.:blush:


----------



## IdahoCynth

TearInYourHand said:


> I have to say I've never heard of that one!!! Did you make it up yourself? And, does it taste like rice pudding???



My family has always eaten rice that way, well with milk or cream but the coffee creamer tastes better in it to me.

Does no one else eat their rice with margarine, sugar and milk? any one... any one?

I'm sorry, I don't remember what rice pudding tastes like I haven't eaten any since I was a little kid. It seems like my mom used to put cinnamon and raisins in it though and I am not a fan of the raisin.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> I make the same thing!! It's just like rice pudding...I add nutmeg to it. I use the french vanilla coffee creamer...sooooo good



Good to hear that Brandi! Now I don't feel so "odd"


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner was shrimp in butter, and yes I was too lazy to even open a can of veggies. 

Dessert was a drumstick waffle cone with fudge filling, it was fab.


----------



## Tracyarts

Chinese food takeout.

I had sesame chicken, stir fried mixed veggies, steamed rice, and wonton soup. The little Chinese food place in my town doesn 't have sesame chicken on the permanent menu, it is a special they run for a week every other month or so, and when they do, I have it like three times it is so good.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I made the tastiest batch of chicken and rice EVER but it was so simple. I put 7 skinless chicken thighs in a crockpot with some water and Zatarain's creole seaonings. I cooked it on high for 6 hours. Then, on the stove top, I cooked the rice using the chicken broth instead of water. Flavorful rice and insanely tender chicken. Absolutely no leftovers and requests to make it again. The best compliments a cook could get.


----------



## ashmamma84

My partner's Mother cooked - baked chicken (really well seasoned), okra, fried corn, cabbage (had a bit of a kick), cornbread, sweet potatoes. For dessert we had homemade oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## Fuzzy

*Slow Cooker Pot Roast* (as shown on the everyday thread)


Place 3-4lb roast in slow cooker. 
Pour 1 can cream of mushroom soup (or cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, or similar) over the top. 
Sprinkle one package of dry onion soup mix over the top. 
Pour 1 can Dr. Pepper (or Pepsi) over the top. 
Cover and cook on low 8 to 10 hours, or on high 5-6 hours.


----------



## out.of.habit

Fuzzy said:


> *Slow Cooker Pot Roast* (as shown on the everyday thread)
> 
> 
> Place 3-4lb roast in slow cooker.
> Pour 1 can cream of mushroom soup (or cream of mushroom with roasted garlic, or similar) over the top.
> Sprinkle one package of dry onion soup mix over the top.
> Pour 1 can Dr. Pepper (or Pepsi) over the top.
> Cover and cook on low 8 to 10 hours, or on high 5-6 hours.



Ha ha ha, I was just about to ask you for that too! lol Good call, Fuzzy. And thanks!


----------



## PrettyKitty

I made my own french bread pizza.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

We ate at Sonic tonight.

I had a Grilled Chicken Salad (YUM!), large onion rings, and for dessert, a corn dog. (I'm addicted to their corn dogs.)

Wayne had a Sonic Bacon Cheeseburger, and large Tater Tots.

I won't mention the brownies.... :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a home made chicken/potato/peas/gravy pie in the oven. Should be done in about 30 min. I already had dessert  fat boy ice cream sandwich.


----------



## EvilPrincess

One of those throw together casseroles, rigatoni, garlic cheese sauce, sautéed onions, ground beef, spinach, and then topped with shredded cheese (little bit of this little, bit of that, mostly mozzarella and parmesan). On the side was a simple salad; romaine lettuce, cucumbers, and tomatoes, dressed with a little olive oil and balsamic vinegar. Was really very tasty. One of the best casseroles I have had in a while. Dessert is mini cherry pies


----------



## supersoup

i'm making trader joe's gorgonzola raviolis and a homemade bleu cheese cream sauce. sounds like overkill, but the ravioli are super mild and very herb-y. if it turns out okay i may take pics. :eat2:


----------



## MassiveMike

supersoup said:


> i'm making trader joe's gorgonzola raviolis and a homemade bleu cheese cream sauce. sounds like overkill, but the ravioli are super mild and very herb-y. if it turns out okay i may take pics. :eat2:



Sounds delish to me!!
My dinner tonight was lame... 1/2 tub of chicken salad scooped up with cool ranch doritos, and Keebler fudge stripe cookies. aka the cupboards are bare! lol


----------



## supersoup

supersoup said:


> i'm making trader joe's gorgonzola raviolis and a homemade bleu cheese cream sauce. sounds like overkill, but the ravioli are super mild and very herb-y. if it turns out okay i may take pics. :eat2:



so. this was fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## Fuzzy

The mesquite grilled chicken salad from Chili's :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade beef and spinach ravioli in a vegetable soup...sooo good!


----------



## loves2laugh

Kfc !!!!!!!! Yummy


----------



## Fuzzy

Fish Tacos! 

My digital camera is off for the night with Mrs. Fuzzy and the kids. So just picture a freshly baked fillet o fish, with cole slaw, pico de gallo, and mayo wrapped in a warm soft flour tortilla. :eat2: 

Triple Klondike Bars for dessert!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese with ham...and green beans...

Dessert will be a cake my daughter will be making with sprinkles..she doesn't know yet...shhh don't tell her lmao!!  Cream cheese icing btw


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dinner was FABULOUS. Of course I ate hardly anything all day so I was SO hungry!

I made 2 burgers with lots of Cabot Beer Cheddar melted on top. And 2 ears of fresh corn on the cob (got it at Trader Joes, apparently they grow corn in Florida this time of year??). And I won't tell you how much butter I put on them. I'm saving that kind of "sweet-talk" for a special guy I know. lol

Sliced up some little on-the-vine tomatoes.

And I am getting ready for some vanilla mini-cupcakes that are SOOOO good.

I was too ravenous to take pics of the dinner, but maybe I'll do the cupcakes.


----------



## Friday

No camera for 10 days since the Sis borrowed it, but we're having honey sesame chicken and stir fried vegies. Maybe with rice or maybe with sesame noodles. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## out.of.habit

Friday said:


> No camera for 10 days since the Sis borrowed it, but we're having honey sesame chicken and stir fried vegies. Maybe with rice or maybe with sesame noodles. Haven't decided yet.



OH NOES! Fuzzy, what will we do without your photos for a WHOLE TEN DAYS!?


----------



## Friday

Well, I think Fuzzy will still post pics dear.


----------



## cactopus

Well technically this was last night, but I just got around to posting it.

I took McDonnell's Curry sauce powder:

http://www.foodireland.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=581903&Category_Code=curry

and made the remaining half a can (2 half can servings) with some dried Montmorency tart cherries tossed in. I toasted some hamburger buns and cooked up some Tyson chicken breast patties. I put the patties on the bun, some fresh soft Havarti cheese, and some curry sauce with cherries. I served this with Bush's baked beans and a tall glass of Trader Joe's Tejava iced tea with fresh key limes.







:eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Souper Rice with Chicken, peas and carrots, and a dinner salad.


----------



## SoVerySoft

cactopus said:


> Well technically this was last night, but I just got around to posting it.
> 
> I took McDonnell's Curry sauce powder:
> 
> http://www.foodireland.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=581903&Category_Code=curry
> 
> and made the remaining half a can (2 half can servings) with some dried Montmorency tart cherries tossed in. I toasted some hamburger buns and cooked up some Tyson chicken breast patties. I put the patties on the bun, some fresh soft Havarti cheese, and some curry sauce with cherries. I served this with Bush's baked beans and a tall glass of Trader Joe's Tejava iced tea with fresh key limes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



wow - you do NOT eat boring food, that's for sure. That looks great. Hey - I bought the dried hibiscus flowers at TJ's yesterday. Haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun with saurkraut, sauteed onion and green pepper, hot mustard, jalapeno peppers..and as a side curly fries (my father got my daughter addicted to these)

Dessert mango mousse YUM Jamie you would love it


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm thrilled, because our deck is finally devoid of snow, so we're going to grill for the first time this year. Burtimus checked it out and it's in good working order despite being buried all winter, and I intend to break it in with some marinated chicken breasts and veggie kebabs.


----------



## jamie

I can't wait to get the grill a-grillin'.

Tonight we had vegetarian sloppy joes (finally found a recipe with no TVP), tater tots and green beans.

For dessert, we both had some spoonfuls of Ben and Jerry's Banana Split ice cream.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I love tater tots, but I haven't had them in years. I keep forgetting about them, now that my kids are bigger and think they're too cool for 'tots'. Tell me about that sloppy joe recipe. Is it good?

We had burgers on the barbie -- I got lazy and didn't do chicken and veggies, but Burtimus made us some tasty burgers with grilled leftover cheese bagels as the buns. Quite delish!


----------



## Jes

cactopus said:


> Well technically this was last night, but I just got around to posting it.
> 
> I took McDonnell's Curry sauce powder:
> 
> http://www.foodireland.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=581903&Category_Code=curry
> 
> and made the remaining half a can (2 half can servings) with some dried Montmorency tart cherries tossed in. I toasted some hamburger buns and cooked up some Tyson chicken breast patties. I put the patties on the bun, some fresh soft Havarti cheese, and some curry sauce with cherries. I served this with Bush's baked beans and a tall glass of Trader Joe's Tejava iced tea with fresh key limes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:



are you kissing the balloon? b/c you need to be KISSING it. 
who were you cooking for?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hamburger steaks that were seared in the pan then slow cooked in brown gravy. Mac and cheese on the side.


----------



## PrettyKitty

It was homemade tacos, rice and beans. It was a special dinner for one of my brother's birthday.


----------



## popeyepa

PrettyKitty said:


> It was homemade tacos, rice and beans. It was a special dinner for one of my brother's birthday.




Thats what i made tonight for dinner taco's 

View attachment Taco.gif


----------



## Luvs2laff

Turkey burgers. A friend made them (from a recipe on Allrecipes.com), and they were actually not bad! (This is a real compliment to the chef, as I normally refuse to eat non-beef burgers.)


----------



## ebonyprincess

Last night I had, jacket potato with baked bean and cheese, followed by a couple of scoops of hagen diaz strawberry and champagne ice cream 

mmmmmm 

View attachment pp.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

ebonyprincess said:


> Last night I had, jacket potato with baked bean and cheese, followed by a couple of scoops of hagen diaz strawberry and champagne ice cream
> 
> mmmmmm



Awwww was that heart shaped on purpose??


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pork steak, sunny side up eggs and hashbrowns


----------



## Fuzzy

I"m experiencing butcher's block again.


----------



## Zandoz

Tonight was Pammie's first Grill-O-Mania night of the summer...burgers, brats, cheesy-mets, smoked sausage, shrooms in garlic butter, corn on the cob, potato salad, cottage cheese. Washed down with an A&W rootbeer.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken and Green Bean Casserole (yep, with the french-fried onions on top)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Tonight was Cabbage, potatoes and Kielbasa! Yummy!

AND Key Lime bars from a mix!


----------



## sweetnnekked

Tonight, vegetable soup featuring zucchini and spinach, fresh baked corn muffins and dessert - fresh baked peanut butter bread w/a dollop of vanilla ice cream and fudge sauce!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken stuffed with crawfish and rice.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Venison fry and a shrimp salad (lettuce shreds, can of salad shimp, heaping handfull of tillamook cheddar, quartered tomato, topped with french dressing).


----------



## SoVerySoft

Dinner for one: Medium rare sirloin steak, seasoned with garlic and seasoned pepper; arugula and baby spinach salad with chunky bleu cheese dressing; and Nature's Way creamy parmesano pasta-roni.

Tasty meal...but...I must be missing the gene that lets you love that pasta.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was simple, grilled cheese, with roasted tomato soup with ricotta on top...OMG it was delish!

No dessert tonight. I may have some strawberries later, not sure


----------



## Brandi

Beef and 3 mushroom stew with homemade biscuits on top, corn on the cob with lots of butter.

Dessert, diabetic coma night lmao freshly baked chocolate chip cookies, dipped in homemade vanilla ice cream YUM


----------



## Fish

Nothing special for ME tonight. Just some leftover Hamburger Helper "Cheesy Itallian" for me, with some Vanilla Ice Cream for dessert.


----------



## EvilPrincess

olives stuffed with blue cheese, in a clear icy cold liquid, served in a stemmed glass. 






yeah... martini/s.... couple of them.... then a couple more *hic*


----------



## PrettyLife

I don't know if you guys have M&M Meats down in the states but I found this chicken from them... it's real chicken breast stuffed with tomato sauce, cheese, peppers and mushrooms coated in a bread batter. *Drool* That and a baked potato. :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Peanut thai chicken, a salad of arugula and baby spinach, and a side of egg noodles.


----------



## GoddessNoir

tonight was honey glazed salmon and a side greek salad oh, and homemade iced tea


----------



## gunther

AYCE buffet at KFC. Wasn't really that hungry, but I found some room for it!


----------



## wistful

Eggplant rollettes w/ a side salad that is comprised of spinach,grape tomatoes,mushrooms,chickpeas and croutons with goddess dressing.


----------



## Tracyarts

Went to the mediterranean buffet again tonight.

I wanted something cool and light as it was sunny and hot in my part of the world today. So I had:

- Tabouli
- Baba Ganoosh
- Fatoosh
- Lemon cabbage salad
- Huumus
- A pita 
- A couple falafel pieces
- Tzatziki sauce
- LOTS of peach iced tea
- A piece of baklava

Deeee-licious!
Tracy


----------



## sweetnnekked

Miso braised tofu w/ onions and mushrooms cooked in the crock pot!! This has become one of my favorite "simple" meals!


----------



## wistful

"Miso braised tofu w/ onions and mushrooms cooked in the crock pot!! This has become one of my favorite "simple" meals!"


Sweetnnekked I've got to know the recipe for this!! I'm looking for some new ways to cook up tofu and I've got the crock pot plus it sounds yummy.I would be forever grateful.


Yours in good eating,
Liz


----------



## wistful

"Miso braised tofu w/ onions and mushrooms cooked in the crock pot!! This has become one of my favorite "simple" meals!"


Sweetnnekked I've got to know the recipe for this!! I'm looking for some new ways to cook up tofu and I've got the crock pot plus it just sounds so yummy.I would be forever grateful.


Yours in good eating,
Liz


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am having shake and baked chicken,garlic mashed potatoes,french cut green beans and hot buttered rolls.:wubu: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner was pot roast, with mashed taters, broccoli/carrot/cauliflower medley, white corn, dinner salad, and steakhouse rolls.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a vertical chicken roasting in the oven, and I'm going to make 4 cheese mashed potatoes and warm up some peas.


----------



## Rowan

crock pot corned beef and mashed potatoes...well...for the bf...

may not eat...I'm on a diet *insert gasp here*

lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili and cornbread.


----------



## Mechelle

Its just about 8 am, I am already planning dinner. LMAO... so whats for dinner?

I have to do something with the chicken breasts I took out yesterday to thaw. I think I will make savory cranberry chicken with pilaf and broccoli.

It sounds more creative then it is...

1 Can cranberry sauce
1 Bottle French dressing
mix and pour over chicken in crock pot and cook on low all day. 
It is quite tastey!


----------



## Fuzzy

Now that's one to put into the slow cooker list!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cedar plank salmon with brown sugar and cracked pepper topping. Corn on the cob. Potato salad.

Dessert - chocolate cream pie.

Thumbs up on all but the pie. ick.


----------



## Esme

Grilled burger and corn on the cob. Yum.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Baked Chicken, Couscous and steamed veggies!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I just made something delicious for dinner (yeah, at 10 pm. lol) It was a sirloin steak that I pan seared in bacon fat, but it was thick, and I got impatient. So I slit it open and put the exposed still-raw insides face down to cook to medium rare.

Then I decided to close it back up, but not till I'd stuffed it with gorgonzola dulce and bacon.

omg.

amazing.

And I was too lazy to go get my camera. Sorry!


----------



## sweetnnekked

Northeast African Millet Patties


----------



## Fish

SoVerySoft said:


> I just made something delicious for dinner (yeah, at 10 pm. lol) It was a sirloin steak that I pan seared in bacon fat, but it was thick, and I got impatient. So I slit it open and put the exposed still-raw insides face down to cook to medium rare.
> 
> Then I decided to close it back up, but not till I'd stuffed it with gorgonzola dulce and bacon.
> 
> omg.
> 
> amazing.
> 
> And I was too lazy to go get my camera. Sorry!



Holy *SMURF!!!!* that sounds entirely TOO good! I'm almost turned on by that!  :wubu: :smitten: :eat1: 

:blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fish said:


> Holy *SMURF!!!!* that sounds entirely TOO good! I'm almost turned on by that!  :wubu: :smitten: :eat1:
> 
> :blush:



Sure, play it down for the forums. You told me different


----------



## wistful

SoVerySoft said:


> I just made something delicious for dinner (yeah, at 10 pm. lol) It was a sirloin steak that I pan seared in bacon fat, but it was thick, and I got impatient. So I slit it open and put the exposed still-raw insides face down to cook to medium rare.
> 
> Then I decided to close it back up, but not till I'd stuffed it with gorgonzola dulce and bacon.
> 
> omg.
> 
> amazing.
> 
> And I was too lazy to go get my camera. Sorry!




I am in complete awe of you.:bow: That sounds seriously amazing! You must keep a camera on you at all times!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm going to try to make chicken stir fry again..lol..if it turns out..I'll post pics...if it doesn't..well...it'll be soup for me


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Hot tomato and mozzarella salad and chicken cordon bleu.


----------



## Friday

We had a green salad, pork chops with mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy and steamed broccoli. I'm sending Mr. F out for a bottle of propane in the morning because after Randi's post I need a steak in the worst way. :blink:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

SoVerySoft said:


> Sure, play it down for the forums. You told me different



LOL!! I love you two!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night, Stacy and I went out to a local steakhouse for our 12th wedding anniversary. We started with fresh rolls( wonderfully dense and fresh) and fried mushrooms. We each had a garden salad with ranch dressing, 12 oz. prime rib cooked rare, loaded baked potatoes, and iced tea.


----------



## Brandi

tonight, I bbq'd a huge steak, sliced it up and mixed it with some steamed broccoli and brown rice, YUM


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is CORN lol and roasted garlic potatoes, grilled salmon and asparagus.

Dessert is ice cream with chocolate bits and crunchie bar mixed in! YUM


----------



## ashmamma84

Fried chicken, buttermilk biscuits, green beans, corn and sweet tea.


----------



## HottiMegan

Today's my 9th anniversary so we're going to a brand spankin new indian restaurant. We previously had no indian in town so i'm very stoked about this. So i'm hoping to order some masala dosa, plaak paneer (or sag paneer), aloo gobi and some sort of pakora assortment and some garlic naan mmmm i am so ready for a yummy flavorful indian food! I may even order more than that if they have some of the other dishes i have enjoyed.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

HottiMegan said:


> Today's my 9th anniversary so we're going to a brand spankin new indian restaurant. We previously had no indian in town so i'm very stoked about this. So i'm hoping to order some masala dosa, plaak paneer (or sag paneer), aloo gobi and some sort of pakora assortment and some garlic naan mmmm i am so ready for a yummy flavorful indian food! I may even order more than that if they have some of the other dishes i have enjoyed.



Happy anniversary! 

Indian food is awesome; what a great way to celebrate year 9!

Since I'm still feeling slightly awful from this cold, Ryan's making dinner.

Which means we'll probably be eating leftovers or Carl's Jr.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Some homemade (by me) manicotti stuffed with ricotta, blue cheese, basil, and mushrooms! They're leftovers from last night, and they're fabulous!


----------



## HottiMegan

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Happy anniversary!
> 
> Indian food is awesome; what a great way to celebrate year 9!
> 
> Since I'm still feeling slightly awful from this cold, Ryan's making dinner.
> 
> Which means we'll probably be eating leftovers or Carl's Jr.



Than you! I sure cant wait until the dinner hour  summer colds suck. I hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## HottiMegan

TearInYourHand said:


> Some homemade (by me) manicotti stuffed with ricotta, blue cheese, basil, and mushrooms! They're leftovers from last night, and they're fabulous!



drool:eat2: that sounds yummy


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> tonight, I bbq'd a huge steak, sliced it up and mixed it with some steamed broccoli and brown rice, YUM



There you go again, Brandi. Now, I gotta come over! Set me a place at the table.  

I just made Beef Stew from scratch with all fresh veges. Looks good, but the proof is in the taste of which I haven't yet.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fried zucchini and baked chicken tenders.


----------



## TearInYourHand

HottiMegan said:


> drool:eat2: that sounds yummy



It is so good! If I remember correctly, you're vegan? You could probably play around with the recipe and use silken tofu (in place of the ricotta), basil, mushrooms, evoo, and garlic as the stuffing, fill the manicotti, top with sauce, and bake!

That would probably be delicious!


----------



## HottiMegan

Yeah, i'm a recent vegan so i know how good cheese is. I actually use mashed tofu in place of ricotta in my eggplant lasagna (i use eggplant in place of pasta too)


----------



## jamie

Last night (business dinner)

Appetizers: Calamari, stuffed mushrooms, fried artichoke hearts, tiger shrimp with cocktail sauce.

Dinner: Grilled scallops served over cappellini with a red pepper (veludis?) sauce and snap peas. Bread with butter. Honey mustard dressing on a pretty green salad. Glass of White Zinfandel.

Dessert @ Home: Edy's No Sugar Vanilla Almond ice cream bar.


----------



## Fuzzy

Orange Chicken from Panda Express


----------



## wistful

Tonight I called up Papa Ginos and had a Panini and some chicken tenders.Yes,I like Papa Ginos.I really think for a chain they aren't half bad.I never had them until I moved to New England and I enjoy ordering from them when I'm feeling lazy about cooking.Please don't take my foodee card away from me!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Orange Chicken from Panda Express



No wonder you have a year's worth of food stored. You keep getting takeout!


----------



## wistful

It was fairly warm up here today so I wasn't in the mood for something hot and heavy.I had a tuna sammich with lettuce,tomatoes,pickles,olives and onions and dressed with a bit of oil and vinegar.It hit the spot.


----------



## Brandi

Last night I had grilled lamb chops, garlic parmasean roasted potatoes and carrots.

Dessert, rice crispy squares...hmmm haven't had these in a while YUM

Tonights dinner is pasta with chunks of tomato, garlic and onion - lots of cheese, grilled asaparagus and breaded pork loin.

Same dessert as last night.

Both these meals have been or will be eaten at work, while the others have sandwiches


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Last night I had grilled lamb chops, garlic parmasean roasted potatoes and carrots.
> 
> Dessert, rice crispy squares...hmmm haven't had these in a while YUM
> 
> Tonights dinner is pasta with chunks of tomato, garlic and onion - lots of cheese, grilled asaparagus and breaded pork loin.
> 
> Same dessert as last night.
> 
> Both these meals have been or will be eaten at work, while the others have sandwiches



When I grow up I want to cook meals like you. Last night I had Boston Market.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> When I grow up I want to cook meals like you. Last night I had Boston Market.




LOL

I have never tried Boston Market, and I believe there is one in Mississauga. I'm assuming it is good?


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> LOL
> 
> I have never tried Boston Market, and I believe there is one in Mississauga. I'm assuming it is good?



Well, good is relative. lol. It feels more like real food than most fast food. We got a whole chicken and 3 sides - green beans, sweet potato casserole and mac and cheese.

I like it, but home cooking it's NOT.


----------



## GoddessPatty

Tonight is ground beef enchiladas and fideo with lots of cumin. Will post pics later!


----------



## kr7

Towers of thinly sliced, breaded, and pan-fried eggplant with mesclune, balsamic and tomato reduction and white bean/mushroom ragout. Best part, I am not cooking! Yay!


----------



## TearInYourHand

A spicy shrimp tempura roll, salmon nigiri, and blue moon beer!!! Treating myself!


----------



## Tracyarts

Chick-Fil-A. 

I had been talking to one of my best galpals since junior high and we were discussing things we ate back in the day and Chick-Fil-A at the mall came up. So, I drove over to the new free-standing Chick-Fil-A in the town next to mine and got myself an original sandwich, waffle fries, and lemonade.

And it was as good as I remembered it.
Tracy


----------



## Friday

Steak with sauteed 'shrooms, rice pilaf and steamed asparagus. I was too darn hungry to take pics.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chuckwagon dinner with the Bar J Wranglers in Jackson Hole, WY.

(Ribeye steak with bbq chicken, baked potato, ranch beans, applesauce, cornbread, and spice cake. :eat1


----------



## out.of.habit

A giant ice cream sundae.

Chocolate and Strawberry Breyer's, with cold hot fudge, bananas, cherries, and whipped cream. 

I would like to say that I'd probably have this for dinner even without my sunburn excuse.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made egg drop soup with lipton soup mix, 2 eggs and 3/4 cup of "italian cheese". I buttered soda crackers and set them a float. It was delish and even though I had it for "lunch" around 3 PM, I think it will count as dinner.


----------



## Brandi

I'm not feeling too well today, probably just tired, so I let my daughter pick supper. LOL 

Deep fry night. Deep fried weiners, potatoes thinly sliced like potato chips, and breaded cod (I know what a combo, but she ate it) and corn on the cob, just plain for her.

As for me...maybe some jello.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> I'm not feeling too well today, probably just tired, so I let my daughter pick supper. LOL
> 
> Deep fry night. Deep fried weiners, potatoes thinly sliced like potato chips, and breaded cod (I know what a combo, but she ate it) and corn on the cob, just plain for her.
> 
> As for me...maybe some jello.


Hope you're feeling better soon, Brandi.  

Tonight, I'm making Soul Food: Fried Chicken, Biscuits smothered in my "Best Damn-Ass Gravy in the World" (that's what my kids call it), Corn on the cob and Fried Potatoes.


----------



## Esme

Tonight was baked ham and corn on the cob. Simple and yummy.


----------



## wistful

Penne pasta w/ bits of chicken and broccoli mixed in.


----------



## TearInYourHand

An odd mish-mosh.....broccoli salad, mashed potatoes, teriyaki tofu!


----------



## Tina

Chicken legs cooked in a Jamacian Jerk sauce; tri-tip beef with garlic cloves shoved into it, surrounded by garlic, fire-roasted red and yellow peppers, cooked in red wine and olive oil with some seasonings all over it; yams and sweet potatoes cut into chunks and cooked in olive oil and a bit of salt and then buttered when done; a salad with butter lettuces and spring greens, cucumber, green onion and somt Thousand Island dressing. Have some italian foccacia with garlic, but didn't heat it up with dinner after all.


----------



## Friday

Hello, my name is Friday and I'm a Costco rotisserie chicken addict.  

Chicken, rice pilaf and steamed spinach with butter and roasted garlic. Ice cream and shortbread cookies for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Dijourno "Ultimate" four cheese pizza (with extra pepperoni, ham and bacon sprinkled on top.  )


----------



## Tina

GoddessPatty said:


> Tonight is ground beef enchiladas and fideo with lots of cumin. Will post pics later!



Good Lord, *Patty*, what is fideo? I first read it as "fido," and did a double take!

I love them, too, *Friday*. They're the only ones I really like, and will rarely buy one any place else, but cannot pass them up when they're there. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Tina said:


> Good Lord, *Patty*, what is fideo? I first read it as "fido," and did a double take!
> 
> I love them, too, *Friday*. They're the only ones I really like, and will rarely buy one any place else, but cannot pass them up when they're there. :eat2:



I'm eagerly waiting Patty's pics, however, fideo is like spaghetti noodles only much shorter. Used most often in soup, or side dishes.


----------



## Tina

Thanks, Fuzzy.


----------



## Tracyarts

Tonight was just a quick late supper, a chicken breast sandwich and a big bowl of strawberries. When strawberries are in season, I have them nearly every single day, and the ones at the store have been very good the past couple of weeks.

Tracy


----------



## Brandi

Arrhythmia said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, Brandi.
> 
> Tonight, I'm making Soul Food: Fried Chicken, Biscuits smothered in my "Best Damn-Ass Gravy in the World" (that's what my kids call it), Corn on the cob and Fried Potatoes.



Thank you! I feel a little better today...

so what is the secret to your gravy...


----------



## Esme

Tonight is a home-made Greek salad with Romaine lettuce, grape tomatoes, crumbled feta, big-as-my-thumb Kalamata olives, grilled chicken strips and garlic croutons, all topped with Niki's"authentic" Greek dressing. To wash it down, a diet A&W rootbeer so cold there are little icy bits in it. YUMMMMMMMMM!:eat2:


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> Thank you! I feel a little better today...
> 
> so what is the secret to your gravy...


Aaaaah....if I told you that, I'd have to kill ya!   My kids keep asking and I won't even tell them.

Glad you're on the road to recovery. I just LOVE the menus you put out for dinner.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Esme said:


> Tonight is a home-made Greek salad with Romaine lettuce, grape tomatoes, crumbled feta, big-as-my-thumb Kalamata olives, grilled chicken strips and garlic croutons, all topped with Niki's"authentic" Greek dressing. To wash it down, a diet A&W rootbeer so cold there are little icy bits in it. YUMMMMMMMMM!:eat2:


 
I'll be right over, what should I bring?


----------



## Fuzzy

The mention of gravy has got my gears turnin'

What can I make that has lots of creamy gravy... Hmm..


----------



## out.of.habit

Turkey burgers on whole wheat rolls topped with jack and cheddar cheeses, and a spinach salad with ranch. Water and vanilla soy milk to drink.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Fuzzy said:


> The mention of gravy has got my gears turnin'
> 
> What can I make that has lots of creamy gravy... Hmm..


How about chicken smothered in gravy and poured over rice? I made so much gravy yesterday, that's what we're going to have for din din tomorrow. Frozen pizza tonight -- have the grandbaby and no time to cook.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Fuzzy said:


> The mention of gravy has got my gears turnin'
> 
> What can I make that has lots of creamy gravy... Hmm..



SOS (Shit on Shingles). Toast covered with cream gravy with bits of hamburger. Mom made it all the time.


----------



## SoVerySoft

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> SOS (Shit on Shingles). Toast covered with cream gravy with bits of hamburger. Mom made it all the time.



You're right. We're sisters. This is what I was going to suggest as well!


----------



## SuperMishe

Braised boneless chicken with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce on the side and a big baked potato with butter! Well, it's I can't believe it's not butter - which is a lie because I TOTALLY believe it's not butter!! LOL! Dessert will be an oreo granola bar. :eat2:


----------



## wistful

I had a major craving for chinese food tonight (what is it with me and salty food during pms?) So i indulged.Small eggdrop soup,steamed pork dumplings w/dipping sauce and Kung pao chicken.I enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## Brandi

I put a small roast beef and roast pork in the crock pot today with garlic and salt...I shredded it all up and made a gravy with it. Placing this lovliness over a very fresh biscuit with a side of squash.

More jello lol but I mixed in whipped cream and it's a mousse now lmao YUM


----------



## liz (di-va)

fresh strawberries macerated with a little sugar and the juice of a lemon, with a scoop of Haagen Dazs vanilla! deeeelish


----------



## Fuzzy

Sketti with meat sauce, and gaaaaahlic french bread. I was intending to have a salad... really..


----------



## Brandi

Hot roast beef and pork sandwich with an onion blossom and a caesar salad. YUM


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> Hot roast beef and pork sandwich with an onion blossom and a caesar salad. YUM


*Tapping on a front door somewhere in Hamilton, Ontario...*

_"Uh, Brandi....let me in! I just want a taste. That's all...just one little mouthful....of each!"_


----------



## Brandi

Arrhythmia said:


> *Tapping on a front door somewhere in Hamilton, Ontario...*
> 
> _"Uh, Brandi....let me in! I just want a taste. That's all...just one little mouthful....of each!"_




See it's made with my kick ass gravy...to taste it, I'd have to kill ya(sticks her tongue out) lol


----------



## ashmamma84

Tuna salad and buttery crackers. For dessert, I'm having a big fat icecream cone. 

It's too damn hot for me to be in the kitchen...


----------



## Arrhythmia

Brandi said:


> See it's made with my kick ass gravy...to taste it, I'd have to kill ya(sticks her tongue out) lol



TOUCHE! LMAO!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Broccoli, cauliflower and potato cut up small and topped with cheese. Some left over baked chicken thighs and a big glass of milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night! 

waitamomentdadgummit.. its Wednesday. 

Wednesday Taco Night!


----------



## Friday

Nope Fuzzy, chicken night. The same chicken I posted a while back. Last wednesday was taco night. They alternate.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Well, I made chicken tacos tonight. So, it's both nights for me.


----------



## wistful

Home made tuna melt w/monterey jack cheese on an onion roll.


----------



## SuperMishe

Chicken Terriyaki Wrap from Fresh City - YUMMM!:eat2:


----------



## GoddessPatty

Weinerschnitzel night...

Had a chili cheeseburger, chili cheese hotdog and chili cheese fries!!! So much chili cheeseeeeeeeeee
and dessert was their new Rootbeer Float..mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brandi

Last night at my second job, I had nachos, which everyone helped themselves to...grrr...then my coworker bought me chinese lol so it was pan fried shrimp (sooo good), house rice (addicted to it now) and spare ribs

Tonight, I'm bringing her and I
Fried chicken
Creamy mashed potatoes
Sauteed zucchini
Toss salad
Dessert - ice cream off the ice cream truck because holy crap it's delish!


----------



## ashmamma84

Black eyed peas, potato salad, mac and cheese, okra, corn bread, and baked chicken.

Banana pudding for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

My uncle is a fisherman and he was up north and brought back some fresh filets of trout...so we are having that with garlic linguini alfredo and green beans YUM

Dessert...ummm..jello mousse over cake


----------



## TCUBOB

Nothing. I'm working through dinner. That was a fun surprise I found out about mid-morning. And of course I don't get OT, so I'm just working longer for less. That's always heartening.

Dammit, why can't we smoke in these f'ing buildings anymore? I could live on coffee and cigarettes. I'm not sure I can live on just coffee. Lousy f'ing gov't and their damn safety Nazis. "Smoking is bad for you.....you shouldn't smoke." 

Yeah, well, nothing is fucking good for you. Raw fruits and veggies give you the vomity shits. Red meat gives you e coli and the vomity shits. Chicken gives you salmonella and the vomity shits. Fish makes you retarded from the mercury. I don't know what's wrong with everything else, but I'm sure it will give you the vomity shits or kill you or make you d-u-m dumb. 

So if I want to have the occasional cigarette because I'm pissed and tired and don't care that I quit years ago I should be able to. FUCK YOU, safety nazis!!!

<bitter>


----------



## TearInYourHand

I am planning to cook a piece of grey sole with olive oil, garlic, and lemon, and have it with a glass of white wine and a salad. Oh, and a whole wheat baguette!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

TearInYourHand said:


> I am planning to cook a piece of grey sole with olive oil, garlic, and lemon, and have it with a glass of white wine and a salad. Oh, and a whole wheat baguette!



Now that sounds awesome! I love sauteed cod with garlic and olive oil. May have to pick up some sole and lemon now. :eat1:


----------



## SuperMishe

TCUBOB said:


> Nothing. I'm working through dinner. That was a fun surprise I found out about mid-morning. And of course I don't get OT, so I'm just working longer for less. That's always heartening.
> 
> Dammit, why can't we smoke in these f'ing buildings anymore? I could live on coffee and cigarettes. I'm not sure I can live on just coffee. Lousy f'ing gov't and their damn safety Nazis. "Smoking is bad for you.....you shouldn't smoke."
> 
> Yeah, well, nothing is fucking good for you. Raw fruits and veggies give you the vomity shits. Red meat gives you e coli and the vomity shits. Chicken gives you salmonella and the vomity shits. Fish makes you retarded from the mercury. I don't know what's wrong with everything else, but I'm sure it will give you the vomity shits or kill you or make you d-u-m dumb.
> 
> So if I want to have the occasional cigarette because I'm pissed and tired and don't care that I quit years ago I should be able to. FUCK YOU, safety nazis!!!
> 
> <bitter>



Ok, so tell us how you *really* feel!! LOL!


----------



## SuperMishe

I had two slices of leftover pizza from Uno's - it was Bianco - white pizza with sausage and roasted red peppers instead of mushrooms, and a piece of chicken from Boston Market.


----------



## Fuzzy

Napoli-style pizza baked in a brick oven, with gahlic cheese bread and the all-you-eat salad bar. :blink:


----------



## wistful

New England style Clam Chowder w/ a side of drop biscuits made from bisquick.


----------



## Arrhythmia

wistful said:


> New England style Clam Chowder w/ a side of drop biscuits made from bisquick.


 Drop Biscuits -- are those dumplings?


----------



## wistful

Arrhythmia said:


> Drop Biscuits -- are those dumplings?



I guess they are actually.The side of the bisquick box had two different ways listed to make biscuits..one required you to knead and roll the dough,the other you just add milk,mix them up and drop them onto an ungreased cookie sheet.I chose the drop method.I haven't had anything approaching a home made biscuit in ages so I kinda went a bit nuts and ate the whole batch.Considering that they are rather effortless to make they were yummy!


----------



## wistful

Last night I came across the hot dog thread here and it started a craving.so tonight it was hebrew national franks in the toaster oven till they were super crispy on buns w/ beans & sauerkraut.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh My Stars... Must.. Have.. A.. Kraut.. Dog... :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

I had creamy Mac and Cheese and green beans and about to enjoy a skinny cow ice cream sandwich (maybe two!!)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A Big Montana, curly fries and a Diet Coke from Arby's.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> A Big Montana, curly fries and a Diet Coke from Arby's.



Oh My... I think I could handle An Arby's Montana right about now. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I was gonna ask what a Big Montana was but I decided to Google.

It's good to know that if you eat one of those your don't need to eat any more salt all day. It's covered. 




p.s. for those who don't know, the Big Montana is Arby's biggest roast beef sandwich.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

SoVerySoft said:


> I was gonna ask what a Big Montana was but I decided to Google.
> 
> It's good to know that if you eat one of those your don't need to eat any more salt all day. It's covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. for those who don't know, the Big Montana is Arby's biggest roast beef sandwich.



Maybe that's why i feel like a water retaining sea cow today?


----------



## wistful

There's an Indian restaurant a few towns over from me that is supposed to have some of the best Indian food in the Berkshires..So today I decided to try it..OHMYGOD so nummy!! I had Vegetable pakoras,chicken tikka masala and garlic naan.It really hit the spot plus it was decently priced.I'll be going back for sure.:smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight was dinner at Olive Garden:
-salad and breadsticks
-fried ravioli and stuffed mushrooms
-Chicken parmigiana with a side of pasta
-Black Tie Mousse Cake for dessert

Now if you will excuse me, I need a nap....


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> I was gonna ask what a Big Montana was but I decided to Google.
> 
> It's good to know that if you eat one of those your don't need to eat any more salt all day. It's covered.
> 
> p.s. for those who don't know, the Big Montana is Arby's biggest roast beef sandwich.



Its HUGE!! Its a two-hander! Don't even get one and try to eat it while driving. Its impossible, and yeah, I was dumb enough to try. I think there's still horsey sauce residue on the steering wheel.


----------



## Esme

Tonight was toaster waffles. Yeah. I'm a wild woman.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Noodles with too much chile oil, zucchini, mushrooms, green onion, and jalapeno. Yum.


----------



## wistful

Tonight was a strange yet tasty meal which sometimes happens when you are starting to run out of stuff and need to go shopping.I had some morningstar fake chicken nuggets w/ a side of annies mac n cheese.How very carby.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I had leftover asian rice (from a packet) and a slice of watermelon.
Today is grocery day so for tonight I am hoping for something a little more exicting.. though I have no idea what I want to make.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Even though its only 3 PM. I'm calling it dinner.

A Marie Callenders Stuffed Pasta Medley that wouldn't fit into my freezer... so it had to be eaten  They now come with a serving of broccoli on the side. It was quite nice.

I made a freezy drink to go with it; frozen strawberries, frozen orange juice concentrate, ice, milk, ice cream. I always end up with more than I can consume so the rest of this will be my "dinner time snack".


----------



## SuperMishe

My first food pic post! Yay!! LOL!

Went out to eat for my birthday tonight at "On The Border". I got a coupon in an email for free empenadas or free dessert. I chose Chicken Empenadas since Deidra made me the most awesome birthday cake in the world for dessert!
I had Monterey Ranch Chicken Fajitas, Deidra had Empenadas and one of those things I don't like (I forget what they're called!).
Our other tables mates refrained from the food pictures :-( LOL! 

View attachment June 24 download 043.jpg


View attachment June 24 download 044.jpg


View attachment June 24 download 046.jpg


View attachment June 24 download 048.jpg


View attachment June 24 download 045.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

SuperMishe said:


> My first food pic post! Yay!! LOL!
> 
> Went out to eat for my birthday tonight at "On The Border". I got a coupon in an email for free empenadas or free dessert. I chose Chicken Empenadas since Deidra made me the most awesome birthday cake in the world for dessert!
> I had Monterey Ranch Chicken Fajitas, Deidra had Empenadas and one of those things I don't like (I forget what they're called!).
> Our other tables mates refrained from the food pictures :-( LOL!



ooooh Happy Birthday!! Looks like you don't need me to post a cake for you in the birthday cake thread, eh?  

Great food pics!! And great first food pic post!


----------



## SuperMishe

SoVerySoft said:


> ooooh Happy Birthday!! Looks like you don't need me to post a cake for you in the birthday cake thread, eh?



Nooooo!! I've been looking forward to seeing what cake you'll "serve me"!!! So post away!!


----------



## Fuzzy

kielbasa and cheese tortellini vegatable soup


----------



## Friday

Been trying to come up with a white lasagne that I like. Tonight's was layered with sausage, spinach, mushrooms, mozzarella and a sauce made of cream, Parmesan and seasonings. Not bad, but I shouldn't have put a layer of spinach under the last layer of cheeses. It doesn't look nice.

Husband says it'd be better without spinach but I have to have some pretense of healthy in all that cream and cheese (maybe I'll try broccoli or asparagus next time, he's not into spinach).


----------



## SoVerySoft

SuperMishe said:


> Nooooo!! I've been looking forward to seeing what cake you'll "serve me"!!! So post away!!



I did...I hope you don't mind that it isn't a traditional cake. If you feel cheated, I can post again, but I need SOME kind of clue what you like.


----------



## Carrie

Friday said:


> Been trying to come up with a white lasagne that I like. Tonight's was layered with sausage, spinach, mushrooms, mozzarella and a sauce made of cream, Parmesan and seasonings. Not bad, but I shouldn't have put a layer of spinach under the last layer of cheeses. It doesn't look nice.
> 
> Husband says it'd be better without spinach but I have to have some pretense of healthy in all that cream and cheese (maybe I'll try broccoli or asparagus next time, he's not into spinach).



Friday, I read this and it reminded me of a delicious-looking recipe Ina Garten (aka the Barefoot Contessa) did on her cooking show recently, and it looked incredibly delicious. Here's the link, and I'm pasting the recipe below, in case they pull the recipe. 

Portobello Mushroom Lasagna
Copyright 2006, Barefoot Contessa at Home, All Rights Reserved
Show: Barefoot Contessa
Episode: Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner
Portobello Mushroom Lasagna
Kosher salt
Good olive oil
3/4 pound dried lasagna noodles
4 cups whole milk
12 tablespoons (11/2 sticks) unsalted butter, divided
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 1/2 pounds portobello mushrooms
1 cup freshly ground Parmesan

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Bring a large pot of water to a boil with 1 tablespoon salt and a splash of oil. Add the lasagna noodles and cook for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. Drain and set aside.

For the white sauce, bring the milk to a simmer in a saucepan. Set aside. Melt 8 tablespoons (1 stick) of the butter in a large saucepan. Add the flour and cook for 1 minute over low heat, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon. Pour the hot milk into the butter-flour mixture all at once. Add 1 tablespoon salt, the pepper, and nutmeg, and cook over medium-low heat, stirring first with the wooden spoon and then with a whisk, for 3 to 5 minutes, until thick. Set aside off the heat.

Separate the mushroom stems from the caps and discard the stems. Slice the caps 1/4-inch thick. Heat 2 tablespoons of oil and 2 tablespoons of the butter in a large (12-inch) saute pan. When the butter melts, add half the mushrooms, sprinkle with salt, and cook over medium heat for about 5 minutes, until the mushrooms are tender and they release some of their juices. If they become too dry, add a little more oil. Toss occasionally to make sure the mushrooms cook evenly. Repeat with the remaining mushrooms and set all the mushrooms aside.

To assemble the lasagna, spread some of the sauce in the bottom of an 8 by 12 by 2-inch baking dish. Arrange a layer of noodles on top, then more sauce, then 1/3 of the mushrooms, and 1/4 cup grated Parmesan. Repeat 2 more times, layering noodles, sauce, mushrooms, and Parmesan. Top with a final layer of noodles and sauce, and sprinkle with the remaining Parmesan.

Bake the lasagna for 45 minutes, or until the top is browned the sauce is bubbly and hot. Allow to sit at room temperature for 15 minutes and serve hot.


----------



## Friday

Yum. :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Sloppy Joes --with bbq sauce, a slice of mozarella and a pickle on the side.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made pizza with alfredo sauce, mushrooms, lots o cheese, peppers, canadian bacon, onion. mmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

Chinese Buffet / Mongolian BBQ. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

2 Chalupas, a Taco Supreme, and an Enchirto with a Dr. Pepper from Taco Bell.


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade shrimp ceviche.

I swapped a batch of sausage kolaches for a batch of ceviche from one of dear husband's coworkers. 

One of my favorite hot weather meals! I LOVE me some ceviche!

Tracy


----------



## ashmamma84

deep dish chicago style pizza, mozarella sticks, salad...we are going to Gino's East for dinner.


----------



## SuperMishe

Sweet and Sour Stir fry pork and corn on the cob - Yum!


----------



## liz (di-va)

I'm eating dinner backwards tonight. I just had a slice of chocolate cream pie with Ciao Bello fresh mint & choc gelato. Soon I will have two small steaks. And will end with a salad! Just what I want.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm eating dinner backwards tonight. I just had a slice of chocolate cream pie with Ciao Bello fresh mint & choc gelato. Soon I will have two small steaks. And will end with a salad! Just what I want.



You speak as though this is the incorrect way to eat dinner?


----------



## out.of.habit

Tonight was a Pepsi "Summer Mix" Float. Too hot to cook.


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> Tonight was a Pepsi "Summer Mix" Float. Too hot to cook.



Tell me more, please. Whazzat?


----------



## out.of.habit

SoVerySoft said:


> Tell me more, please. Whazzat?



It's Pepsi with tropical flavors... I think I like it pretty well, but I fear getting attached. I'm not usually a soda kind of girl, but I know this one is only around for a few months. Go figure.
Oh, and have a website: http://www.pepsi.com/whatshot/summermix/


----------



## fat&happy

cold shrimp and warm artichokes (with hot butter & garlic)


----------



## SoVerySoft

out.of.habit said:


> It's Pepsi with tropical flavors... I think I like it pretty well, but I fear getting attached. I'm not usually a soda kind of girl, but I know this one is only around for a few months. Go figure.
> Oh, and have a website: http://www.pepsi.com/whatshot/summermix/



I would definitely try that! I guess that since I never watch commercials anymore (hooray for my DVR!) I am not up on the latest goodies!


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Its HUGE!! Its a two-hander! Don't even get one and try to eat it while driving. Its impossible, and yeah, I was dumb enough to try. I think there's still horsey sauce residue on the steering wheel.



LOL omg I needed to laugh at something.

So Fuzzy, maybe we should start a thread on what is safe to eat while driving?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork steaks basted in Corky's BBQ sauce and cooked on the grill with spiral shaped mac n cheese.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fried chicken breasts and oven baked potato wedges. For dessert chocolate cake with white iceing and a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## SuperMishe

Coconut Ginger Noodles and chicken nuggets! Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwich for dessert!


----------



## Isa

A sirloin burger from Jack in the Box with curly fries and a coke. Just finished eating and it was wonderful. Think I've just found my new favorite fast food burger. :smitten:


----------



## wistful

I had sesame Tofu tonight.It was rather lackluster.It was edible and certainly tasty enough but I like my tofu supa-dupa crispy on the outside and mushy on the inside.This was just mushy all the way through.Boo!!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight will be : hotdog on bun, relish, mustard. Salad loaded with dressing, and some coffee ice cream for dessert.. pretty boring night! Maybe i'll drink a few midori sours and get the night started!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be bbq'd ribs, roasted potatoes, fried zucchini


----------



## ashmamma84

www.fultonsontheriver.com/ --this is where we are going tonight...we have reservations after seeing The Color Purple.


----------



## Brandi

Well it's Canada Day...and my family has put me in charge of cooking....surprised? lol

So on the bbq there will be

filet mignon
german sausage
burgers (or my daugher will murder me lol)

Vegetables will be...

Baked potatoes
Grilled zucchini, onion, tomatoes, green peppers

Salads

Ranch style macaroni 
Bean salad
Garden salad
Greek salad (with no lettuce)
Fruit salad

Dessert

Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars
Raspberry bars
Homemade mango ice cream
Blueberry pie (or I will be murdered by a 3 year old lol)

I think I got everything. There will be 50 people...


----------



## EvilPrincess

Brandi said:


> I think I got everything. There will be 50 people...


 
Make that 51, can I be Canadian for a day? I'll bring cornbread salad, it's a southern thing, everyone will love it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Well it's Canada Day...and my family has put me in charge of cooking....surprised? lol
> 
> So on the bbq there will be
> 
> filet mignon
> german sausage
> burgers (or my daugher will murder me lol)
> 
> Vegetables will be...
> 
> Baked potatoes
> Grilled zucchini, onion, tomatoes, green peppers
> 
> Salads
> 
> Ranch style macaroni
> Bean salad
> Garden salad
> Greek salad (with no lettuce)
> Fruit salad
> 
> Dessert
> 
> *Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars * *hee*
> Raspberry bars
> Homemade mango ice cream
> Blueberry pie (or I will be murdered by a 3 year old lol)
> 
> I think I got everything. There will be 50 people...



Ranch Style Macaroni?


----------



## sweetnnekked

Roasted Pork Loin
Green Beans stir-fried w/garlic and balsamic vinegar
Corn on the cob


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Brandi said:


> Well it's Canada Day...and my family has put me in charge of cooking....surprised? lol
> 
> So on the bbq there will be
> 
> filet mignon
> german sausage
> burgers (or my daugher will murder me lol)
> 
> Vegetables will be...
> 
> Baked potatoes
> Grilled zucchini, onion, tomatoes, green peppers
> 
> Salads
> 
> Ranch style macaroni
> Bean salad
> Garden salad
> Greek salad (with no lettuce)
> Fruit salad
> 
> Dessert
> 
> Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars
> Raspberry bars
> Homemade mango ice cream
> Blueberry pie (or I will be murdered by a 3 year old lol)
> 
> I think I got everything. There will be 50 people...



wow that all sounds wonderful, wish I was dining at yours! I noticed you said Greek Salad with no lettuce. Both times I was in Greece years ago, we had Greek Salad with dinner every night, and it never contained lettuce. It only had tomato, cucumber, feta and black olives, yum!


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Ranch Style Macaroni?




Pasta
cucumber
spinach
black beans
canned corn
ranch dressing to taste...


Always the first salad to go!


----------



## Brandi

Ruby Ripples said:


> wow that all sounds wonderful, wish I was dining at yours! I noticed you said Greek Salad with no lettuce. Both times I was in Greece years ago, we had Greek Salad with dinner every night, and it never contained lettuce. It only had tomato, cucumber, feta and black olives, yum!



Almost exactly like mine, but I add green and red peppers! - no leftovers either lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made a "new to me" soup tonight. I found the recipe at http://www.recipezaar.com/150384 I used my bravetti chopper to chop the broccoli, onions, carrots and chesse up.
The soup is pretty good. I added more carrots and broccoli than the recipe called for and of course their 8 oz of cheese was not enough. All in all its good, thick soup. I put chow mein noodles in it in place of salteens.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Well it's Canada Day...and my family has put me in charge of cooking....surprised? lol
> 
> So on the bbq there will be
> 
> filet mignon
> german sausage
> burgers (or my daugher will murder me lol)
> 
> Vegetables will be...
> 
> Baked potatoes
> Grilled zucchini, onion, tomatoes, green peppers
> 
> Salads
> 
> Ranch style macaroni
> Bean salad
> Garden salad
> Greek salad (with no lettuce)
> Fruit salad
> 
> Dessert
> 
> Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars
> Raspberry bars
> Homemade mango ice cream
> Blueberry pie (or I will be murdered by a 3 year old lol)
> 
> I think I got everything. There will be 50 people...



Wow that all sounds so good! The older I get the more it amazes me to see one person cooking for a crowd... 50 people ack! I'd have to use the pot luck method. Brandi I admire your cooking abilities!


----------



## wistful

Corn beef hash & Eggs.Not exactly the healthiest of meals but once in a while I want it.Cheap also!


----------



## Brandi

I'm making a whole bunch of things today so I don't have to cook all week.

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, broccoli.

Beef barley soup. (in crock pot)

Spagetti and meat sauce.

We'll probably have the meatloaf dinner tonight.

Dessert leftover raspberry bars...YUM


----------



## Brandi

ok so I made all of the above, put it in containers and ate something totally different lmao!

I made white sloppy joes. It's just ground beef with onion, and mushroom soup with some milk in it. Completely amazing...you can even add some sour cream for a stroganoff taste!

P.S. I still had the raspberry bars for dessert


----------



## SuperMishe

Just a simple bowl of Mac and Cheese with freshly cracked pepper on top.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Broiled pork chops with Zatarain's Creole Seasonings and cornbread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished my dinner: Chipotle burrito bol with double black beans, guac and lettuce  it was gooooooooddd (i am recovering from a cold and didnt want dairy or to cook)


----------



## Fuzzy

A foot-long chili cheese coney and some onion rings from Sonic.


----------



## wistful

I enjoyed lunch so much I had a repeat of it for dinner: Thinly sliced maple turkey & provolone w/ red onion & tomatoes on whole grain bread spread with some light mayo.I had a side of four bean salad with it.


----------



## EvilPrincess

one ribeye steak that made a cameo appearance on a very hot grill (it had stopped mooing but just barely)
one ear of corn - butter salt
7 brussel sprouts - butter salt

2 large glasses of tea


----------



## SoVerySoft

EvilPrincess said:


> one ribeye steak that made a cameo appearance on a very hot grill (it had stopped mooing but just barely)
> one ear of corn - butter salt
> 7 brussel sprouts - butter salt
> 
> 2 large glasses of tea



Sigh. I really need to start eating real meals again. You are an inspiration! Tonight I had cereal and blueberries. 

Needless to say, I am pretty hungry! I need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made mongolian beef using a packet mix. It called for green onions, but instead I used green and red peppers and I added a bunch of mushrooms. I also sprinkeled in some sesame seeds. 

I had it over white rice. The packet mix was a little spicy for me so next time I will just use half of it or double the amount of meat and veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

Big flaky croissants with smoked turkey, havarti, fresh sliced tomato and crisp lettuce and mayo... with lays salt and vingegar crisps and Diet Coke... at the park with a blanket playing cards with the kids before the fireworks.


----------



## Tracyarts

We went and got meals to-go from the local "country kitchen" type restaurant. 

I had something called Fiesta Chicken. Which is just a grilled chicken breast topped with a slice of swiss cheese and a mound of grilled mushrooms, onions, and bell pepper. 

With green beans and a side salad and for dessert a piece of chocolate cake.

Tracy


----------



## Friday

EvilPrincess said:


> one ribeye steak that made a cameo appearance on a very hot grill (it had stopped mooing but just barely).



Yup. That we marinated for several hours first in soy sauce, minced garlic and a big spoonful of Korean garlic and red chile paste. Plus twice baked potatoes with ranch and cheddar and some corn on the cob. I think I love the Fourth as much as Thanksgiving, and it's a lot less work!

There's lemon fluff cake from our wonder neighbor waiting for when we have room.


----------



## jamie

This is from night before last (last night was a P'zone from Pizza hut because I did not get home from work until very late)...but was so good I have been dreaming of it and am ready to have it again.

1. Coleman beef hamburger on a honey white bun..plain, I don't like any thing on my hamburgers to spoil their perfection.

2. Fresh little baby cucumbers peeled, cut up and left in some vinegar for about an hour.

3. TN tomato that had been on its vine just a day before. Sliced with sea salt.

4. Fried corn. *sighswoonmelt* I am so happy it is corn season. Twice cut off the cob with all the corn milk, salt, butter, red pepper flakes, milk and Splenda. I only cooked up 3 ears because there is just the two of us, next time, I am doing 6 so I can have some leftovers. So wonderful and summery. I used the sweet bi-color corn.

5. Bluebell's version of Neapolitan ice cream: their Homemade Vanilla, Dutch Chocolate, and Homemade Vanilla with Strawberries ice creams all in the same tub.

whew...it was food heaven.


----------



## Fuzzy

jamie said:


> *...2. Fresh little baby cucumbers peeled, cut up and left in some vinegar for about an hour...*



Yep Yep, but I'll add a generous dash (or two) of Lemon Pepper.


----------



## Fuzzy

Dinner at Cracker Barrel... and if I forget my camera again I'lll.... 

I had the Chicken Fried Chicken (battered and fried like chicken fried steak), with corn, green beans and turnip greens.


----------



## jamie

Fuzzy said:


> Yep Yep, but I'll add a generous dash (or two) of Lemon Pepper.



Hey...that sounds interesting. I am trying to imagine it and think it could really brighten up the flavor. I am going down to the Farmer's market tomorrow (I need more corn!!) and will get some more to try. Penzey's has some great lemon pepper...I am all atwitter again. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

jamie said:


> Hey...that sounds interesting. I am trying to imagine it and think it could really brighten up the flavor. I am going down to the Farmer's market tomorrow (I need more corn!!) and will get some more to try. Penzey's has some great lemon pepper...I am all atwitter again. :eat2:



I'm all about atwitterin'


----------



## wistful

I'm about to have penne in alfredo sauce w/a couple of small meatballs.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tonight I'm making some of Rainy's awesome tandoori grilled chicken and some cool lentils that Frankie gave me the recipe for. I'll let you know how they turn out but everything smells delicious.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Update: Wow, those were some awesome tandoori thighs. They rival anything I've had at a gen-u-wine Middle Eastern restaurant. So delicious. And the lentils were just as good as ever.

A lovely dinner, one that had me hating to put away leftovers, wishing I could finish off the whole thing.


----------



## Neen

Hmm dinner tonight. A hot dog (mustard, ketchup and about a pound of relish) with roll, balsamic tomato salad.. and a ear of buttered corn!


----------



## SuperMishe

Scrambled Egg Beaters with Peppers and Onions and Parmesan Cheese, Corned Beef Hash and garden herb crackers. Yum! And a dollop of ketchup of course! 

View attachment ScrEggsHash.jpg


----------



## LJ Rock

I made Asian style stir-fry noodles with chicken and rice... it was carb-tastic!  

Next time I should take pictures.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight, I said "screw it, we are ordering pizza" lol

So it's pizza with sweet chili sauce, double goat cheese, chicken, roasted red pepper, onion and pepperoni.

20 breaded wings with sweet chili sauce on the side.

My daughter is watching the timer..lol 20 more minutes and it's gonna be free..lol cross your fingers! lmao!

Yep I got it for free...$40 of free food...ahhh that is dessert in itself lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Potluck with the Girl Scouts and their families... who knows.. but I'm taking my spaghetti salad. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I deep fried a couple of frozen burritos and then layed a slice of american cheese over each of them.


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> I deep fried a couple of frozen burritos and then layed a slice of american cheese over each of them.



What an interesting idea that is...hmmm must try! thanks!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight was Vietnamese fare. Spring rolls with peanut sauce. Vermicelli noodles tossed with charbroiled lemongrass chicken, green onions, peanuts and sliced imperial rolls.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Tonight was a quickie but goody........

Low fat Franks and Baked Beans with toasted whole wheat walnut loaf!:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> What an interesting idea that is...hmmm must try! thanks!



I try to keep as much cheese in my diet as is humanly possible


----------



## Fuzzy

Omelettes with bacon, sausage, ham, green pepper, onion, cheddar and jack cheeses. With hashbrowns, and wheat toast.


----------



## mybluice

Salad with steak, hard boiled egg, cheese, cucumber, carrots, tomato and red onion. A side of watermelon, cantaloupe and cottage cheese. :eat2: 

View attachment Dinner.jpg


----------



## mossystate

mybluice said:


> Salad with steak, hard boiled egg, cheese, cucumber, carrots, tomato and red onion. A side of watermelon, cantaloupe and cottage cheese. :eat2:



Ice, that is my kind of Summertime meal...but...where is the steak..?

Red onion...when they are sweet..my god!!:wubu:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Store brand rising crust pepperoni pizza.


----------



## mybluice

mossystate said:


> Ice, that is my kind of Summertime meal...but...where is the steak..?
> 
> Red onion...when they are sweet..my god!!:wubu:





It was hid under all the veggies...lol


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> I try to keep as much cheese in my diet as is humanly possible



haha...yes I love cheese, I have 5 big bars in my fridge. It's a good snack for my daughter before she goes to bed...plus when I mess a recipe up...cheese makes everything better..ok almost everything


----------



## tinkerbell

We had chicken tacos and Mexican rice. I need to make homemade tortillas again... the store bought ones are not as good.


----------



## Fuzzy

I had a steak dinner planned with baked potato and steamed veggies.. and a fancy dessert... BUT we found ourselves two hours from home on the wrong side of one-lane construction zone that took us all night to get home.


So tonight's dinner was a quick stop at Wendy's.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Way too salty French Onion Chicken and chicken flavored Rice a Roni topped with a little grated parmesean cheese.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hamburgers cooked on the grill. Topped with American cheese, pickles, red onion, and musard. Served with a salad made with hearts of romaine, shredded cheddar & jack cheese, bacon, red onio, black olive slices, croutons, and ranch dressing.


----------



## GoddessNoir

teriyaki chicken wings and olives, there was supposed to be an actual salad but, my faucet was being changed, I didn't wash the lettuce, blah, blah, I just ate chicken and olives out of the jar


----------



## Fuzzy

Steak and baked potatoes with veggies.  (See everyday thread for picture)


----------



## Brandi

I'm presently making a gyro meatloaf (ground lamb AND beef mixed)....and going to slice it thin and pile it high on a very soft bun, shredded lettuce, tomato, onion, hot peppers and feta cheese...and last but not least tzakiki sauce!!

Tonight's desserts berries and whipped cream!


----------



## mybluice

Taco salad.....mmmmmmm 

View attachment Taco Salad.jpg


----------



## GoddessNoir

I heat up some teriyaki wings from last night.

Now I'm eating some apple pie which isn't as good as I'd hoped. Eating it anyway.


----------



## Brandi

While making pad thai for tonight...my sister pops over with free KFC (she works there).

So on my table there is pad thai, fried chicken, fries, gravy, coleslaw, potato salad and mac salad...all this for 3 people. TONS of leftovers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Sourdough crust, BBQ Chicken Pizza from Pier 49. :eat2:


----------



## GoddessNoir

mesican rotissirie (sp?) chicken, spinach, and butter glazed carrots and saffron rice. Dessert - cherry pie and egg nog ice cream

still haven't made that salad


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner is baked trout, brown basmati rice with broccoli (tons of butter), ceasar salad with lots of real bacon bits. I'm think a fresh bun...I'm craving fresh buns lol.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm thinking cheese enchiladas tonight with fresh home made cheese.


----------



## Rojodi

Tonight, I am making grilled chicken breasts, garden salad, pasta salad, and a grilled potato salad. Now if the neighbor and her girls decide I need more to cook, this will change, will make MORE meat and a dessert or three.

Roger


----------



## Brandi

Roast beef, with mashed potatoes with the "special corn" (butter, mayo, parmasean, cayenne) and cauliflower

Dessert, strawberries and bananas with vanilla yoghurt


No lunch group today, they went to African Lion's Safari.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Wes chose tonight's menu of sausage and chicken gumbo over rice with warm, crusty, French bread.


----------



## Sugar

Shrimp scampi, cous cous with pepper, onion, apricots, pine nuts & celery, and steamed veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pepperoni, Italian Sausage, and green pepper french bread pizza.


----------



## Brandi

Cream of cauliflower soup...I may add a "Fuzzy" touch lol and add a bit of curry.
Leftover pasta from last night, which was so freaking good!!


----------



## Rojodi

Last night:

Grilled chicken - marinaded in Lite Italian dressing and Italian seasoning - macaroni and cheese - lots of cheese - potato salad, vegetable salad, and dark chocolate mousse - yes from scratch..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Boneless , skinless, fried chicken thighs and mac n cheese.


----------



## LJ Rock

I've made up my mind... I'm too tired to cook tonite. So Chinese take out it is!


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> Cream of cauliflower soup...I may add a "Fuzzy" touch lol and add a bit of curry.
> Leftover pasta from last night, which was so freaking good!!



*The Fuzzy Touch?* 

Argh! Help! Help! I can't give rep to Brandi!


----------



## jamie

We did something new tonight and it was so fun and delicious.

We both love sushi, but have never had a completely sushi dinner. We went to this little place that serves both chinese food and has a nice sushi bar.

We had vegetarian egg rolls, some oolong tea and a big sushi platter with the following:

Vegetable roll - pickled seaweed, cucumber, something else green, rice and seaweed.

Tamago (my fave) - it is an egg sushi with this little piece of sushi omelet on top and rice and seaweed under.

Avocado roll - just avocado, rice and seaweed.

Philadelphia roll - cooked salmon, cream cheese, avocado, rice and seaweed.

For dessert with had red bean mochi ice cream.

It was so delightful and light and fun. Nice ending to a long week.


----------



## ashmamma84

Italian seasoned fried chicken, black eyed peas with onion and green pepper, okra, spinach and corn bread...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Philly cheesesteak pizza.. O.M.G so good


----------



## ScreamingChicken

About four dozen boiled shrimp and cocktail sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a saturday night! That means leftovers! Do I finish off the ham vegatable chowdah, the grilled steak, or.. what is this stuff? Why is it in the fridge?


----------



## CuteyChubb

Homemade crispy beef tacos with all the fixings: shreded lettuce, cheese, sour cream, more cheese and salsa. Refried beans on the side. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll (ham) mashed potatoes and fresh peas!


----------



## mossystate

I made chicken soup..full of thymeygarlickypeppery goodness..:eat2:


----------



## indy500tchr

Spicy chicken penne with a romano cheese sauce and sundried tomatoes


----------



## SuperMishe

MMmmmm leftovers from yesterday - Ziti in a garlic cream sauce with carmelized onions, spinach, walnuts and grilled chicken. The sauce broke when reheating so it didn't look that great but SOOOO good! LOL!:eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork chops seared with Creole spices then slow simmered in brown gravy, all on a bed of rice. Mocha Mudslide ice cream for dessert.


----------



## sunnie1653

grilled chicken with pasta salad made with orzo pasta, walnuts, dried cranberries, and gorzonzola cheese tossed in lemon vinegarette.  yummy.


----------



## pudgy

The last 6 inches of yesterday's 12 inch Chicken and Bacon Subway sandwich.

Almost sounds good.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Extra hot, extra crispy, extra wet wings with celery, bleu cheese dressing and iced tea. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Meatballs with onion/mushroom gravy over rice with peas.


----------



## sunnie1653

I think I'm going to make turkey burgers tonight.


----------



## Brandi

Breaded pork chops, creamy mashed potatoes, corn on the cob

I need dessert tonight (my blood sugar has been crazy since the food poisoning) Sliced peaches and mango with whipped cream (still somewhat healthy)


----------



## sunnie1653

Brandi said:


> Breaded pork chops, creamy mashed potatoes, corn on the cob
> 
> I need dessert tonight (my blood sugar has been crazy since the food poisoning) Sliced peaches and mango with whipped cream (still somewhat healthy)




Oh so simple.. but wow. I'm so coming to your house for dinner!


----------



## mossystate

Baked chicken gams..and...since I stopped by a great produce stand, I will be having local sweet corn...cukes and sweet onions...thick slices of tomatoes, with fresh mozzarrella and basil....later on, I will graze on some blueberries and a few hunks of juicy cantaloupe....

...from the looks of it, I will be very..ummm..regular for the next 3 years...


----------



## CuteyChubb

Comfort food: fetuccini alfredo with salad.


----------



## LJ Rock

tonite was one of my old stand-bys: fried chicken with fried cabbage and black-eyed peas. not the healthiest of meals perhaps, but its quick and cheap and easy.... and well, quite frankly I'm a bit strapped for cash these days and after a long day of work I just didn't have the time or energy to cook much else. it sure did taste good!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade lasagna (but it was too runny.  ) with veggies and gahhhlic bread.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese, broccoli, grill medium rare rib eye steak. YUM

Dessert, I baked my daughter some chocolate chip cookies to dip ice cream in, but I will be having a fruit salad.


----------



## jamie

Last night, I told Justin that I didn't want to have to choose anything about dinner or know about it...I wanted him to handle everything and surprise me. He did a great job!

He grilled: 2 ears of corn, 1 sweet tater, 1 real potato, cherry tomatoes, and zucchini. For me he perfectly grilled a steak and for him he made bbq'ed tofu.
Then for dessert he made my favorite, peanut butter cookies. ( He even thought ahead and made only half of them so I wouldn't get my sugar too high. I had never had a grilled sweet potato and it was *the best* I have ever had.


Tonight - my stomach was upset because of antibiotics so I didn't feel like much. I had the other half of the steak from last night and a bowl of Product 19.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A can of chilie with cheese and fritos. It was an "I don't feel like cooking" night.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Salad with romaine, tiny mozzarella cheese balls (what I get for going with the cheap version), yellow onion, a large sliced tomato, olive oil, red pepper w/ salt and pepper. Served with baguette bread. Directly inspired by the photo thread. But no where what they original posts were like. 

I can't even re-create well. Sigh.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having cheese pizza because i dont want to cook or eat healthily these days


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Pics, please!


----------



## SoVerySoft

activistfatgirl said:


> Salad with romaine, tiny mozzarella cheese balls (what I get for going with the cheap version), yellow onion, a large sliced tomato, olive oil, red pepper w/ salt and pepper. Served with baguette bread. Directly inspired by the photo thread. But no where what they original posts were like.
> 
> I can't even re-create well. Sigh.



It's because you aren't in NJ where you can get JERSEY tomatoes and the MOST amazing fresh mozzarella cheese on the planet!

I am sad for you (and most of the rest of the world).


----------



## activistfatgirl

SoVerySoft said:


> It's because you aren't in NJ where you can get JERSEY tomatoes and the MOST amazing fresh mozzarella cheese on the planet!
> 
> I am sad for you (and most of the rest of the world).



Ha Ha!

Said with just a touch of Rubbing It in Our Faces, SVS, I love it! I guess I gotta check out Jersey.


----------



## SoVerySoft

activistfatgirl said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Said with just a touch of Rubbing It in Our Faces, SVS, I love it! I guess I gotta check out Jersey.



Yes, indeed you should. We welcome aliens (aka non-jerzees) and we gather for brunch to celebrate their visits.

We are a friendly (and well-fed) bunch.


----------



## mossystate

Had boneless/skinless chicken tatas and some leftover 3 cheese tortellini, so I threw together a sauce of heavy cream, a ton of garlic, lots of cracked black pepper, red pepper flakes..oh..and a few healthy splashes of Franks Red Hot sauce....added some big chunks of yellow and orange bell pepper...some broccoli.....um.....fantastic!:eat2: ...also had 4 campari tomatoes....


----------



## Fuzzy

*Beef Vegatable Soup with Pasta*

Brown 1/2 lb ground beef in a dutch oven or stew pot, with 1 medium onion (chopped) and 2-3 garlic cloves (chopped), a few dashes seasoned salt and pepper. Drain. Add 2 cans tomato soup, 1 can green beans, 1 can mixed veggies or Veg-All, 1 can beef broth, and about four cups water. Bring to boil. Add 1 beef bullion cube, 1 cup dry macaroni (or fav soup pasta), 2-4 bay leaves, and 1 teaspoon dry basil. Simmer, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes or until pasta is tender. Remove bay leaves.

(Sorry, No pics.. it kinda disappeared..  )


----------



## Tracyarts

An order of chicken lettuce wraps, a bowl of mixed fruit, and some tabouli. Oh and a BIG glass of iced tea. 

It was everything I wanted. So I was a totally happy camper.
Tracy


----------



## SoVerySoft

I waited too long and was too hungry to take time to prepare anything so I took rosemary ham and poppy seed cabbage slaw with radishes and rolled it up in slices of genoa salami.

It could have used some provolone, but it was pretty good!

And french vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Venison fry and a salad with lettuce, cheese, tomatoes, sunflower seeds and french dressing.


----------



## SuperMishe

Scrambled eggs, extra crispy bacon, sausage, pancakes and a grilled english muffin - now I can skip breakfast tomorrow! LOL!!


----------



## Tracyarts

Whole Foods deli bar takeout. Green beans with feta and tomato and black olives, cauliflower with tomatoes, curried potatoes, and eggplant-tofu casserole. With lemonade. 

Tracy


----------



## IdahoCynth

Homemade finger steaks and french fries.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Low sugar oatmeal. Boy am I exciting.


----------



## mossystate

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Low sugar oatmeal. Boy am I exciting.



LOL...aw...but you made me laugh..that has to count for something. Did you bring out the good china?


----------



## TearInYourHand

An open face tuna sandwich. With tomatoes and onions, and of course, my daily glass of red.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

mossystate said:


> LOL...aw...but you made me laugh..that has to count for something. Did you bring out the good china?



You bet! I got out the Ziploc BRAND disposable dishes, baby.

Italian tonight though. Should be exciting.


----------



## love dubh

Oven baked salmon fillets marinated in olive oil and the juices *and bodies* of lemon and lime, with salt, pepper, 3 minced garlic cloves, and basil. Along with sauteed broccoli that was marinated in oil, vinegar, brown mustard, garlic, and salt/peppa. Prolly throw some rice down for a bed for these guys.

I MADE A REAL DINNER, GUYS! A REAL DINNER! If the BF comes over, it's just to impress his "Iron Chef/Top Chef" lovin' ass. And I wanted salmon, so...

Photos to come.


----------



## SoVerySoft

love dubh said:


> Oven baked salmon fillets marinated in olive oil and the juices *and bodies* of lemon and lime, with salt, pepper, 3 minced garlic cloves, and basil. Along with sauteed broccoli that was marinated in oil, vinegar, brown mustard, garlic, and salt/peppa. Prolly throw some rice down for a bed for these guys.
> 
> I MADE A REAL DINNER, GUYS! A REAL DINNER! If the BF comes over, it's just to impress his "Iron Chef/Top Chef" lovin' ass. And I wanted salmon, so...
> 
> Photos to come.




Sounds DELISH. Can't wait to see the pics!

p.s. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

A fresh spring mix salad of radicchio, greens and endive with tomatoes, green onions, dried cranberries, walnuts and a touch of lowfat mozzarella with raspberry vinaigrette dressing and eggplant parmesan - this is my second attempt at it. Wish me luck!


----------



## jamie

Quickie dinner tonight was: Salad (baby spring mix, cherry tomatoes, cheddar, almonds, ranch), microwave Hamburger Helper singles (eh, kinda yuck), and a half a piece of coconut pecan pie that I split with the boy. He had to work late, so he got some take out from the vegetarian bar at the co-op.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm dressing up leftovers. Yesterday it was spinach, fake beef and wholewheat spaghetti.. Tonight i'm adding some asparagus, alfredo sauce and parmesan. I'll serve it with a ton of steamed broccoli.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight for work, I'm making bbq ribs and wings, mashed potatoes with renee's dill dressing mixed with sour cream, fresh green beans!!

Dessert, peach ice cream!


----------



## ashmamma84

Spicy tuna salad in honeydew melon cups...and some crackers.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be a healthy meal: taco salad with chili beans, fake beef, salsa and LOTS of lettuce


----------



## Friday

Rotisserie chicken, broccoli and cauliflower with a little cheese sauce, mixed salad greens and strawberries and cantaloupe for dessert. We sure eat well after a trip to Costco. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

ashmamma84 said:


> Spicy tuna salad in honeydew melon cups...and some crackers.



Oohhh..sounds interesting. Did you make that up? I've never heard of tuna in melon cups...


----------



## Esme

Tonight will be a baked ham, some smashed redskin potatoes a'la Rachel Ray (redskins, chives, sour cream- smashed but not mashed) and a fresh tomato salad with tomatoes from my yard.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken kebobs with brown rice pilaf, grilled peppers, tomatoes, and zucchini. 
(btw I left my windows open when I went into my church AND no zucchini was left...I'm devastated lol)

Dessert is Berry salad (strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, raspberries...and cherries) with vanilla yoghurt YUM


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Last night it was Easy Mac and cherry tomatoes.

Tonight: Probably getting one large sub and eating on it for lunch AND dinner. Landlady and I split a kitchen and she's lacking cabinet space.


----------



## jamie

Last night...throw-it-together night: a new mushroom mac n cheese from the Kraft Bistro line, broccoli, canned green beans with taters, he had a tuna melt, I had a little tuna sandwich and a grilled cheese. It was a random kind of meal.


----------



## Brandi

Simmering some leftover roast beef and will make a gravy, place it over mashed potatoes with broccoli and corn sauteed in garlic butter.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Marie Callender's Frozen Dinner Stuffed Pasta Medley. Now with broccoli!


----------



## jamie

Steak tips Lean Cuisine with broccoli and a kiwi. About an hour later - a bowl and a half of Corn Pops and skim milk...


----------



## ashmamma84

TearInYourHand said:


> Oohhh..sounds interesting. Did you make that up? I've never heard of tuna in melon cups...



No, I didn't actually. Babe and I went to a luncheon in June and the tuna was served in the melon cups...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheesy Bean & Rice Burritos and Double Decker Tacos with hot sauce from Taco Bell.:eat1:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Church's spicy fried chicken, mashed potatoes with gravy, cajun rice and biscuits.


----------



## Brandi

Thanks to Misty...making me crave her alfredo sauce...I am having

Chicken, broccoli alfredo over some pasta (haven't decided on the shape)


----------



## Pink

Stuffed shells with ricotta cheese and a tomato sauce , onion bread, garden salad with chick peas, and strawberry lemonade


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Half a whole wheat bagel with Smart Life Light, raspberries, queso fresco, and an Oreo Cakester two pack. I'm impressionable.


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh My... I need me someathat Church's Spicy Fried Chicken. :wubu: 

Dinner is one of those frozen chicken-n-pasta-n-veggie type dinner's in a bag. Just heat-n-serve.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Fuzzy said:


> Dinner is one of those frozen chicken-n-pasta-n-veggie type dinner's in a bag. Just heat-n-serve.



Fuzzy, is everything ok? Are you well?


----------



## IdahoCynth

My neice was in Boise today and brought over taco bell chalupas. This was my first chalupa encounter, they were good.


----------



## Tracyarts

Muah... dear husband and I ordered a pizza from the Italian restaurant in our town. It was very very good. It had: Canadian bacon, Italian sausage, bell pepper, onion, black olives, jalapeno peppers, fresh baby spinach, and fresh sliced tomatoes. 

I am a little worried the spinach and tomatoes will make the leftovers mushy, but it was so good I probably won't mind.

Tracy


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tracyarts said:


> Muah... dear husband and I ordered a pizza from the Italian restaurant in our town. It was very very good. It had: Canadian bacon, Italian sausage, bell pepper, onion, black olives, jalapeno peppers, fresh baby spinach, and fresh sliced tomatoes.
> 
> I am a little worried the spinach and tomatoes will make the leftovers mushy, but it was so good I probably won't mind.
> 
> Tracy



Tracy, try crisping it up in the oven! 

For dinner? Not sure. Maybe grab a slice from Woodstock's?


----------



## MisticalMisty

My friend helped me do 6 bulletin boards today..so I treated her to dinner.

We went to Red Lobster and I had a platter with roasted lobster, scallops shrimp and crab legs..O.M.G so good..the scallops were amazing...I've only had them off the hibachi grill..man..I was impressed.

Yumm-o

Oh..and I got a lesson on crab legs from out hottie waiter..lol Do I know how to open them? No, not lil ole me.. lol


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans. That is what Lexxi asked for that is what she will get!

Dessert is pineapple cake with coconut cream cheese icing.


----------



## Esme

Tonight's dinner is simmering away on the stove... I made golden split pea soup with ham. 

You should smell my house right now. YUM!!!! garlic, onion, bay leaf, parsley, carrot, celery... and that's just the flavor base. I added chicken and ham broth too.:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

CuteyChubb said:


> Fuzzy, is everything ok? Are you well?



Help Help! I can't give CC rep!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Help Help! I can't give CC rep!



I tried but need to spread it around


----------



## mossystate

Has been an odd, grazing , kind of day.

Dinner was 3 ears of sweet corn, cukes with onion and some mozz cheese..and a rather large glass of wine..still working on that .

Dessert will be marionberry coffee cake..or vanilla ice cream with cherry juice and chocolate..or, if I give the puppy eyes to my roomie, a piece of tuxedo cake...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Pizza with spinach and mushroom, in about 45 minutes. Trying Steve's.


----------



## CuteyChubb

I'm outta rep for you too, Fuzzy, for now... 
When the Foodee King is just heatin and eatin, I get concerned.
Maybe this is for the confession thread...but I sometimes plan my grocery list and meals around stuff some of y'all post. I'm a weirdo.

My dinner was spaghetti with meat sauce. Easy yet satisfying.


----------



## SoVerySoft

mossystate said:


> Has been an odd, grazing , kind of day...



Me too! I kept eating eating eating!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Pizza with spinach and mushroom, in about 45 minutes. Trying Steve's.



Hey, you must live pretty darn close to my area. Steve's is good, but pretty expensive. It's a rare treat.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Home made tacos with loads of cheese and gordita tortillas that I fried to a golden brown.


----------



## mossystate

Sketty with meat sauce..some foccacia-garlic bread ( I am not a big fan of bread with a dinner like this, but, this bread looked too good..I will be contributing the garlic )..and a salad of radishes, cuke, orange pepper, tomatoes and red onion.....glass of wine


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover chicken spaghetti imported from mother in laws's.


----------



## mossystate

ScreamingChicken said:


> Leftover chicken spaghetti imported from mother in laws's.



Cannibal!!


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Beans and Rice.. comfort food.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Bubba Burgers. I never had them before but Ann Marie mentioned she didn't like burgers but thought those Bubbas were great. I figure since I love burgers in general then for me these Bubbas might be like a cheap, legal high.


----------



## Fuzzy

A Beef Taco, Beef Enchilada, Beef Tamale Combination plate from Mi Ranchito.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Yesterday I had a ham and swiss on a mini french bread bun with a handful of pringles guacamole chips.

Tonight I had a ham and swiss on a mini french bread bun with a handful of regular pringles chips.

~livin on the edge~

I'm so creative. :|


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

we had garlicy mashed potatoes from scratch, bbq'd boneless prok steaks and corn on the cob and it was all delicious too I had seconds:eat1: 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## jamie

Veggie Lover's Pan Pizza from Pizza Hut and some cheese sticks.


----------



## ashmamma84

Oven baked chicken seasoned with garlic, onion, red-yellow-green peppers, lemon...fluffy white rice and corn on the cob.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Stir fried pork and rice.


----------



## Brandi

I had chinese tonight,
pan fried shrimp (I LOVE THIS)
house fried rice
wings
singapore noodles


----------



## Fuzzy

Chinese Buffet with Mongolian BBQ. :eat2:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Sea scallops and salad. Delicious!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Vegan burritos with fat free refried beans and lots of Ortega medium.


----------



## IdahoCynth

A Marie Calendar's chicken and mushroom pot pie and a tall glass of milk.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers. (bbq boneless ribs and au gratin potatoes)


----------



## Brandi

Lightly breaded cod with spiral noodles with cheese and broccoli, and creamed creamed squash.

Dessert - mango ice cream


----------



## wrestlingguy

We went to an amusement park today before it started to pour, and snacked on a lot of junk food.
Dinner for me tonight is a big salad, with romaine hearts, fresh Jersey tomato, cucumbers, black olives, roasted red peppers, provelone cheese, and some olive oil & balsamic vinegar, lightly seasoned & tossed.
Carla will likely have more junk food......................:eat2:


----------



## mossystate

Last night, my sister made a birthday dinner for me. We started with crostini with roasted red pepper and an herbed goat cheese. She also roasted garlic, and made an artichoke/parm thingy, which she baked. She also had a wonderful selection of olives and carmalized onions.

She then grilled steaks ( she would not let her husband near the grill..heh ). Mine was perfectly cooked - medium rare. We had parslied red potatoes ( skin on and lots of fresh parsley and garlic ) and a salad of sweet orange peppers, red onion, field greens, tomatoes and feta.

Had 4 glasses of nice wine..and..of course...birthday cake..have a HUGE piece of it in my refrigerator..:wubu:


----------



## Brandi

I have been cooking corned beef all day...and we will have it on very fresh bread from my bread maker with mayo, mustard, onion and pickles. YUM

Broccoli salad (shredded broccoli, REAL bacon bits, red onion, shredded cheddar cheese and ranch dressing) I shred the broccoli so it's easier for my daughter.

Dessert are brownies with mint icing and a scoop of vanilla ice cream!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pan seared pork chops and Rice A Roni Rice Pilaf.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made nachos... I wasn't in the mood for nachos.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef Brisket, with cottage fries, bbq beans and slaw.


----------



## Brandi

Fuzzy said:


> Beef Brisket, with cottage fries, bbq beans and slaw.



What are cottage fries?


----------



## CrankySpice

I think they are sorta like Home Fries, Brandi. At least, they would be if your home was a cottage.  

I'm winging it with home made beef fried rice. will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Brandi

CrankySpice said:


> *I think they are sorta like Home Fries, Brandi. At least, they would be if your home was a cottage.  *
> 
> I'm winging it with home made beef fried rice. will let you know how it turns out.



lol that is too funny.

beef fried rice in your thread


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Brandi said:


> I have been cooking corned beef all day...and we will have it on very fresh bread from my bread maker with mayo, mustard, onion and pickles. YUM
> 
> Broccoli salad (shredded broccoli, REAL bacon bits, red onion, shredded cheddar cheese and ranch dressing) I shred the broccoli so it's easier for my daughter.
> 
> Dessert are brownies with mint icing and a scoop of vanilla ice cream!



I must have mint icing! Do you make it or by it? More info please


----------



## Fuzzy

Brandi said:


> What are cottage fries?



The thick-cut wedge, sometimes with the skin left on, deep-fried taters.


----------



## Surlysomething

leftovers!

rice, two meatballs with sauce, some rotisserice chicken


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chili cheese flavored corn dogs.


----------



## jamie

My special scrambled eggs, biscuits, chicken sausage link and milk. A little jam on one of the biscuits.


----------



## Rojodi

Last night's menu:

Grilled pork chops, seasoned with poultry seasoning, salt, pepper, oregano, basil, parsley.

Grilled yellow squash, seasoned with granulated garlic, salt, pepper, rosemary.

Macaroni and cheese, not from a box

Creamed corn

Fresh bread


----------



## goofy girl

It's warm again today so I don't want to cook, therefor, dinner will be:

Classic hummus 
Roasted red pepper hummus
Tabouli
Pita bread triangles
Bagel chips
baby carrots
Mushrooms

and Roj's no bake cookies for dessert!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Left over chicken strips and a home made chocolate shake.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade chicken star soup. Homemade bread with lots of butter. Dessert was chocolate marble cake, I just had a bite. Wasn't in the mood.


I wish this damn weather would make up it's freaking mind, one day hot, next day cold. No wonder my sinus' are going nuts lol


----------



## Missy9579

Steak with sauteed mushrooms and onions, and mashed taters


----------



## DeniseW

we're on our way out for sushi.....:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## mossystate

Just finished my dinner. I was going to make a pork roast..slow roasted for hours.. then I opened the package..and..P-U! I am a little upset with Safeway, at the moment. 

Soooo, I had to switch meats and I used some ground sirloin in my taquitos. White corn tortillas, lightly crisped up in a few drops of oil..home made guacamole ( nice and chunky and full of cilantro-y goodness )..home made pico de gallo...a swipe of sour cream....question is....should I save some for the roomie?..or do I go back for more....oh.....the dilemma..and the delimea ...

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

I was really craving some homemade chicken mole enchiladas... but I didn't have the right peppers... and my blender is on the blink. So I made what I posted in the everyday photo thread.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Leftover mac-n-cheese and leftover dumplings with a glass of milk.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a long tough day so i'm comforting myself with some doctored up mac n cheese


----------



## Friday

Mr Friday is on his yearly fishing trip with the boys so I'm eating whatever suits me. Tonight that was egg salad on Milton crackers and cantaloupe. :eat2:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

you can make it yourself easy, go to www.lorannoils.com they sell the oils used for baking and candy making as well as scented oils for purfumes or candles. They have mint oil as wellas about 75 other flavors. Then buy some vanilla frosting and add a few drops to that mixing until you get it how you want, or make your own frosting using butter, milk, powdered sugar and the mint oil.

I make mint and mint-chocolate chip and chocolate mint flavored cake donuts using this, all very good. Let me know how it turns out, ok?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## SuperMishe

Is anyone else as jealous as I am when I read all the great stuff people eat? LOL! My dinners are SO boring! Tonight I had 2 Ham and Cheese Sandwiches made with store brand boiled ham, store brand cellophane wrapped white American cheese, with store brand light mayonnaise on store brand "lite" oat bran bread...  

HOWEVER, I did have an interesting lunch! One of the girls at work is about to have a baby. I was hand delivered two plates of food from her shower! All of it was "spanish food" - rice and beans, spaghetti (trust me - nothing like the italian spaghetti you might think of) roast pork (chicherones), chicken, potato salad, a fresh fruit plate and a piece of cake from the Dominican bakery which was possibly the most moist cake I have ever had!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered pizza and cheese bread... the pizza was less than stellar, its usually so good.


----------



## CuteyChubb

At my daughters request, homemade pot roast, macaroni and cheese, corn on the cob and green beans. I might even try again to add a pic to the pics thread.


----------



## mybluice

Thursday's dinner. Caribbean Jerk salad.

Lettuce, tomato, scallions, black beans, monteray jack cheese, cheddar cheese, grilled chicken, mango and cashews. The dressing is pina colada yogurt with caribbean jerk seasoning and lime juice. That's a mini french loaf with blackberry jelly...something about that flavor with this salad is awesome.:eat2: 

View attachment Caribbean Salad.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked

Chicken breasts and figs with port wine cream sauce on a bed of rice!!:eat2:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Just finished up dinner - roasted onions and yellow & orange peppers, light sour cream, cheese, fresh garden tomatoes and a lil bit of grilled chicken (the non-vegetarian kind lol) on flour tortillas and just about the best Ohio sweet corn I've ever had in my life! Everything was soooo "fresh" tasting! Yum! Now, I'm ready for a Skinny Cow!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Today was grocery day; I ordered a turkey breast that I "thought" would fit in my freezer, I was wrong. 

So even though I cooked said turkey breast it didn't get done until about 30 min ago because it was frozen and I cooked it slow.

So what the dog and I had for dinner was hamburger patties with cheese. I had a side salad the dog didn't.

Tomorrow we will be having turkey.


----------



## Brandi

We had a bbq at my grandmothers, it was
bbq ribs
chicken wings
hamburgers 
Potato salad
Macaroni salad
Tossed salad
Freshly baked buns (still warm)
Pickles, olives
Cheese Tray

Dessert
Pineapple upside down cake
Vanilla cake with whipped cream and berries

Grapes, bananas, and watermelon tray


----------



## CuteyChubb

Slow cooked beef brisket w/ceasar salad and iced tea.


----------



## Esme

A grilled T-bone that had been marinated in Montreal Seasoning, olive oil and worstechester sauce and a big fresh tomato salad made with yellow and green zebra tomatoes from my garden, basil from my garden and purple onion.

So good!


----------



## MissToodles

turkey on sprouted wheat bread with guacamole, ripe tomato slices & red onions. guacamole or plain avacado is a great alternative to mayo!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Left over turkey soup and broccoli and cauliflower with cheese.

I don't know what the hell I was thinking when I bought another 
turkey breast this week.


----------



## Fuzzy

Spinach fettucini with a roasted red pepper alfredo, and lemon-pepper linguini with a sausage marinara and meatballs.. with gahhhhhlic bread and a dinner salad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight is slow cooked chicken (it's in the crockpot as we speak), cornbread, and a yet to be named veggie (I'm leaning towards Ranch Style Beans ATM).


----------



## DeniseW

tonight I had sushi that I bought at Trader Joes and some edamame with sea salt.


----------



## SuperMishe

A Large order of Wendys Onion Rings and a diet coke...


----------



## DeniseW

SuperMishe said:


> A Large order of Wendys Onion Rings and a diet coke...




Wendy's has onion rings?????? it must be a MA thing, I don't think we do down here in CT, just Burger King does.


----------



## DeniseW

tonight I'm having artichoke stuffed ravioli and a salad with parmesan peppercorn dressing and some sugar free chocolate pudding.


----------



## Esme

Tonight is grilled and marinated center-cut pork chops, fresh tomato salad, and some buttered potatoes. YUMMM!


----------



## SuperMishe

DeniseW said:


> Wendy's has onion rings?????? it must be a MA thing, I don't think we do down here in CT, just Burger King does.



OMG Denise - they are SOOOO good! LOL! As soon as you come up to MA you'll have to try them!


----------



## SuperMishe

Tonight was On-Cor Mac and Cheese and two corn on the cob niblet thingies. A little better than last nights onions rings, eh? LOL!


----------



## Fuzzy

The Pig Sandwich from Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a ham and cheese with a handfull o chips.


----------



## DeniseW

SuperMishe said:


> OMG Denise - they are SOOOO good! LOL! As soon as you come up to MA you'll have to try them!



that will be my first stop, is this at all Wendy's? I'll be driving all over MA to get some onion rings...lol. I'm coming up soon so I'll let you know what I think


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Slow cooked, shredded pork in flour tortillas, dresssed up with BBQ sauce and some jalapeno slices.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

MMMMM yum yum, I am eating McDonald's I got two quarter pounders, one big mac and two cheese burgers, oh and a medium coke. yummy yummy in my tummy tummy!! My eyes aren't bigger than my stomach but my appetite certainly is!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A crockpot of homemade chicken noodle soup. I got a wee bit carried away with thev ermicelli so there is not a lot of broth...but it is still good.:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Blazin hot wings...I've been on a hot wing kick..these are by Pilgrims pride and they are frozen and you fry them up.

O.M.G heaven


----------



## Brandi

Homemade lasagna with tons of cheese meat and mushrooms, garlic bread, and a tossed salad. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade chili con queso with all sorts of dippable items.. tortilla chips, steak fries, mini taquitos, chicken nuggets, etc. :eat2:


----------



## DeniseW

I had a very boring but yummy dinner, egg salad and tomatoes on whole grain bread and some pea soup. It's just me tonight and I wanted something quick.


----------



## Surlysomething

Beef goulash with stewed tomatoes, corn and carrots over orzo pasta (with lots of garlic, onion and pepper)

hearty and good


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I had shrimp.... bare naked shrimp with garlic butter.


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

White chili with chicken & white beans, cornbread & mint sun tea...all homemade :eat2:


----------



## PamelaLois

I cruised by the Polish grocery store Bobak's on the way home and picked up some fresh, made by Polish ladies, stuffed cabbage rolls with mushroom sauce, dumplings and dill pickles.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

1/2 pound of sliced smoked turkey on thick slices of toasted garlic bread with steak fries and slaw.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is shredded pork and beef (in the crock pot now)with gravy over mashed potatoes with broccoli, maybe some corn as well.

Dessert will be peach crisp with homemade vanilla ice cream.


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

Sunday lunch is stuffed Italian Talapia, Jasmine rice, fresh snap peas and homemade bread pudding :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I just wanted to say, OMG my pork and beef with gravy just simply kicks ass
I made abou 6lbs of this stuff..and I will be eating it all freaking week....is it dinner time yet?:smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy

Thanks to ValentineBBWs thread.. now I'm craving spaghetti.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made turkey enchiladas, the "casserole" kind. They turned out really tastey.
I'm going to have a brownie for dessert... maybe with a scoop of vanilla ice cream...


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

Tonight wil be good ole fried chicken, mashed potatos w/ gravy and sugar peas. Comfort food!


----------



## goofy girl

I've been on a real chicken kick lately. Tonights dinner was chicken salad wraps and potatoes. For the chicken salad I used just a tiny bit of mayo but added alot of sweet & spicy honey mustard as well as pecans, dried cranberries and a little bit of orange zest. They were served with spring mix rolled in whole wheat wraps. Man, it was yummy!

I guess I've been on a cranberry & pecan kick lately, too? Maybe its because I am looking forward to fall? lol But last night I made some fried chicken and bought the Pillsbury biscuits to have with it. Before I baked the biscuits I mixed in some dried cranberries and pecans to those as well, and served it with honey butter. They were totally yummers!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tonight is leftovers night. I made a big ol' meatloaf last night that we only got part way through, and we still have some of the mashed potatoes and turnips that I made left. Cool thing about the mashed potatoes? They're BLUE!!! We joined a farmer's mail order subscription co-op kind of thing and I got blue potatoes in my box! Score!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Appetizer was a BoBO Platter consisting of tempura shrimp, eggroll, crab puff, chicken wings, and bbq rib. The main course was chicken teriyaki (very tender) over steamed rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red Baron pizza. bleah. I no feel so good.


----------



## Santaclear

Fuzzy said:


> Red Baron pizza. bleah. I no feel so good.



I've never understood why anyone would eat a pizza called "Tombstone."


----------



## Brandi

I'm trying a recipe off my calendar, it's south west tortilla wraps. 
Steak
Corn
peppers
onions
cheese
salad dressing (ranch)
all wrapped up in a soft flour tortilla shell.

My daughter seen the pic and asked for it. lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm thinking something along the lines of pork, rice, and veggies.


----------



## sweetnnekked

Pepperoncini roast on a bed of rice!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm going all out tonight, because I've worked hard all week. This whole menu is for me!

I. Pears with goat cheese to start, with some of this great merlot I've been drinking lately.

II. Pizza (homemade whole wheat crust...it is rising right now!) with a kiss of tomato sauce, roasted garlic, fresh mozz, fresh basil, and portabellos. I'm going to brush the crust with roasted garlic infused olive oil. Of course, more merlot.

III. Biscottti and fresh raspberry if I have room!:eat2:


----------



## sweetnnekked

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm going all out tonight, because I've worked hard all week. This whole menu is for me!
> 
> I. Pears with goat cheese to start, with some of this great merlot I've been drinking lately.
> 
> II. Pizza (homemade whole wheat crust...it is rising right now!) with a kiss of tomato sauce, roasted garlic, fresh mozz, fresh basil, and portabellos. I'm going to brush the crust with roasted garlic infused olive oil. Of course, more merlot.
> 
> III. Biscottti and fresh raspberry if I have room!:eat2:



Im partial to Merlot. What kind is it?


----------



## TearInYourHand

It is called "Bogle" from a winery in CA. Delicious.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I had celery with peanut butter for dinner... because I have been craving it for 3 days.


----------



## Brandi

tonight we had, pork chops with tri color noodles with alfredo sauce and broccoli and cheese. YUM

Dessert, yoghurt and grapes


----------



## JeanC

Planning on steak with whatever side dish I can find at the store.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Salmon, pan seared until crispy but still rare in the middle. Cherry tomatoes, thrown into hot olive oil and sauteed until just soft, then hit with a handful of basil and a sprinkle of coarse salt. Mashed potatoes with portabello mushrooms. Some more of that merlot. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

My dear sweet daughter asked for KFC tonight, so I gave her three bucks to buy her own meal lol She was so impressed with herself ordering her "cheap chicken dinner please" lol The manager couldn't stop laughing so he gave her free brownies. lol so there it is folks, that is how you get free brownies lmao!!!

I had cream of cauliflower soup, didn't take long to make and so worth it. Oh btw, my daughter had a cup of that as well lol

Dessert...she gave me one brownie and she had one with a scoop of ice cream.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi that is just too cute.

I had turkey tacos for dinner.. "ew"


----------



## mossystate

I made chicken soup, last night..sooooo..leftovers..I cannot smell or taste anything and it is ticking me off! There is ice cream I need to get to!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight was boneless, blackened pork chops with seasoned, buttered rice and creole brown gravy.


----------



## Brandi

Butter chicken with brown basmati rice(homemade), naan bread (store bought) and curried cauliflower.

Dessert those caramel bars I made last night!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tonight's dinner for me was smoked haddock (two smallish whole fillets) cooked in milk, butter and pepper for a few mins, then poured over mashed potatoes in a huge bowl. It was very tasty, but isn't photogenic, hence not on the everyday food pics thread.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made pork stir fry with broccoli, carrots, mushrooms, cauliflower, red and green peppers, and a sprinkle of sesame seeds. It's pretty good.


----------



## Esme

I made a big kettle of sausage and potato soup. It's an old family recipe, and it turned out to be one of my best batches yet. I feel all homey and snuggly now. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy

Combo #1 at McDonalds. (Big Mac)

Lower bun was dry, and crispy. Not stale, which was my first reaction.. but different. Ate all my fries first, because they're great hot.. and yucky otherwise.

And there's something about the fountain mix of McDonald's Diet Coke. Its just.. perfect. I read somewhere than store-bought Diet Coke has only aspartame, and fountain Diet Coke is a mix of saccharin and aspartame.


----------



## mossystate

All the fountain pop at Mc's is really good. I will go out of my way to get one, but never diet..pooey!..heh..


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> All the fountain pop at Mc's is really good. I will go out of my way to get one, but never diet..pooey!..heh..


 
You got rep for that one. I was a regular Classic Coke Addict. In my younger, iron stomach days..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I made a copycat recipe for Olive Garden's Chicken Scampi with Angel Hair Pasta. It tasted good but it took an hour and a half to make. It would've been easier to just go to Olive Garden.:doh:


----------



## GoddessPatty

Last nights dinner was enchiladas with a dash of sourcream and mayo salad!

Enchiladas prior to baking






Mayo salad





Dinner served


----------



## GoddessPatty

Heres dinner from a few nights ago.
I read about this infamous vodka sauce and had to buy it and try it. Sad to say I wasnt very fond of it.
I made some sausage/raisin tortellin with the vodka sauce over it, salad with all the trimmings with ranch and some garlic bread...


----------



## GoddessPatty

Another dinner a few nights ago...

Made tostadas and fideo aka vermicelli

Tostada upclose





Fideo upclose





Dinner served


----------



## GoddessPatty

Ok are you all hungry??? LOL
Sorry about the massive posts but Im playing catch up as usual!

I love having breakfast for dinner. Heres my fav mex breakfast. Over easy eggs, refried beans with oodles of cheese, bacon, fried potatoes and some pork chorizo. And wash it down with a huge glass of OJ.

Mex breakfast


----------



## IdahoCynth

GoddessPatty said:


> Ok are you all hungry???




I just ate and your photos made me hungry all over again. 
Your food always looks so good!




I had pasta and a raspberry/cranberry smoothy for dinner.


----------



## Heavy_Cream

GoddessPatty said:


> Ok are you all hungry??? LOL
> Sorry about the massive posts but Im playing catch up as usual!
> 
> I love having breakfast for dinner. Heres my fav mex breakfast. Over easy eggs, refried beans with oodles of cheese, bacon, fried potatoes and some pork chorizo. And wash it down with a huge glass of OJ.
> 
> Mex breakfast



That looks tasty!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Take out from Taco Bell.... An order of Nachos BellGrande, a Taco Supreme, one of the new Cheesy Beefy melts ( I hope this one becomes a keeper; very tasty), and a Mountain Dew.


----------



## Brandi

We are having butter chicken and brown basmati rice with a nice salad and naan. LOL Second time in a week...umm I think I like it lmao!

Dessert mango sherbet with vanilla ice cream


----------



## mossystate

Cooking frenzy this eve...*L*

My sense of taste is 82% back, so I made chili ( more a soupy type ), cornbread, and, I think I might need to make apple crisp, because, I make the best!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made a pizza with canadian bacon, mushrooms and peppers. The dog was not impressed, she had left over chicken.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade chili topped with shredded cheese and Fritos.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

have you ever made adding blueberries to the mix, it's quite delicious!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> have you ever made adding blueberries to the mix, it's quite delicious!
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Blueberries in chili has no appeal whatsoever.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I just lit the charcoal and will be making my infamous pork kabobs with green bell peppers, onion, and mushrooms served with saffron rice.


----------



## mossystate

ScreamingChicken said:


> Blueberries in chili has no appeal whatsoever.



HA! 

You have no sense of adventure


----------



## GoddessPatty

Chicken cordon bleu which was made with breaded chicken patties, sliced ham and swiss cheese. Baked potato with butter and spices and sliced cukes and tomatoes with green olives and ranch dressing.

It was a filling meal!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Matzo ball soup and a glass of red. What can I say, SVS, I'm impressionable!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Left overs... pizza and chicken. I really want some Goddess Patty food from any of her posts!


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> Matzo ball soup and a glass of red. What can I say, SVS, I'm impressionable!



hehe! As am I


----------



## lysh

waaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooo many chicken wings!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

ScreamingChicken said:


> Blueberries in chili has no appeal whatsoever.



As I was replying to Mossy State's post about her making some apple crisp, and adding blueberries makes it even more delicious. 

At least with the old system, the response was right under the post you were replying to, now I don't know if the person I'm responding to is gonna be the one replying to me, cause they're all out of order in my opinion, or they get posted in the order they're posted in. And people wonder why I don't post much:doh: 


Mr. Jigglesworth

p.s. if blueberries have no appeal in chili to you, my son adds baby carrots to his chili and loves it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Four cheese rising crust pizza with some grated roasted garlic cheese added for some bite. Washed down with a grape soda.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Four cheese rising crust pizza with some grated roasted garlic cheese added for some bite. Washed down with a grape soda.


 
Four cheese rising crust pizza with some Hormel pepperoni added for some real bite . Washed down with Coke Zero.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Four cheese rising crust pizza with some Hormel pepperoni added for some real bite . Washed down with Coke Zero.



Four cheese - ah, just kidding. I had 2 fried eggs, over easy with very runny yolks (gee I wonder why!) and an everything bagel, toasted, with butter on one half and cream cheese on the other, to sop it all up.

"essential" vitamin water (orange) to wash it down.


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> Four cheese - ah, just kidding. I had 2 fried eggs, over easy with very runny yolks (gee I wonder why!) and an everything bagel, toasted, with butter on one half and cream cheese on the other, to sop it all up.
> 
> "essential" vitamin water (orange) to wash it down.


 
*laugh*

Mrs. Fuzzy just announced that tonight is Date Nite with NO KIDS. Then she mumbled something about Steak and Lobster.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> *laugh*
> 
> Mrs. Fuzzy just announced that tonight is Date Nite with NO KIDS. Then she mumbled something about Steak and Lobster.



What a burden, Fuzz. To have to put up with steak and lobster for dinner. 

p.s. lobster should never be mumbled. Say it loud and proud! LOBSTER!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Half a rotissierie chicken and some Hawaiian rolls. BBQ sauce for dipping.


----------



## ladebbie

Okay it was 2 boxes of chicken and broccoli Rice a Roni but I fried it in extra peanut oil and added frozen broccoli, carrots and cauliflower. It was really good.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a gryo and a slice of NY cheese cake  mmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

Something Grilled... with Something baked... Hmmm


----------



## mossystate

I don't know...I have chicken thighs..lots of veggies...eh...maybe some spicy concoction and slap it on top of noodles....or..maybe just do some of my cheesy taters...or...rice...i dont want to get off the couch to make any of this happen...*L*


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> I don't know...I have chicken thighs..lots of veggies...eh...maybe some spicy concoction and slap it on top of noodles....or..maybe just do some of my cheesy taters...or...rice...i dont want to get off the couch to make any of this happen...*L*


 
Oh.. Rosie...! 

View attachment rosie.jpg


----------



## mossystate

*L*

Well, I have decided on spicy tomato-basil soup and a tuna sandwich. It is soup from the deli section of a grocery store..and it is really tasty. I have decided that I need some baked treat, so that is how I will use any energy in the kitchen...priorities, people, priorities.. 

Now, will it be apple crisp..tollhouse cookies in a pan..oh henry bars..cream puffs ( hmmm..too much work )..a chocolate cake with whipped cream...or...do I go to the store and get a hunk of Tuxedo Cake...DAMN these decisions!!!


----------



## Friday

We're having grilled NY strip, steamed broccoli and cauliflower with cheese sauce, a baked potato for the hubby and (in my case probably too much) corn bread. For dessert he'll have ice cream, I want more corn bread. :eat2:


----------



## Friday

I loooove this time of year. No more light, it's too hot to cook meals. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled Rosemary chicken breasts, with alfredo noodles and mixed veggies


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> I loooove this time of year. No more light, it's too hot to cook meals. :eat1:



good grief.

I need a real dinner tomorrow. You people are shaming me!!

p.s. I especially love that car-shaped steak. Can I trim a bit off the hood for a snack? And that melted butter...yer killin' me!


----------



## Friday

We marinated them overnight in a little soy sauce and some fresh garlic. You don't even need to season them. :eat2: I ate the hood first...surprised?


----------



## Tina

Wow. Can I come to your house for dinner? That recipe for cornbread looks divine!


----------



## Esme

Hmmm... I might have to grill some steak now. :eat2: 

I do think I'm going to make some of the Barefoot Contessa's recipe for mac and cheese. I spent over twenty bucks of fancy cheese for it yesterday, so I better get my butt in gear an make it now. The nice thing is, I make two dishes of mac and cheese out of it and put one in the freezer for later. YUM now and YUM later.


----------



## CrankySpice

Dinner tonight, veggie quesadillas. I'm trying one of those super big avocados, that are marketed as having less fat...which I don't care about (avocado fat is good for you, after all, der) but they are so much bigger than Hass avocados I decided to give them a try. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is chicken livers, mashed potatoes and corn...and let's not forget the gravy. This is something Lexxi (my daughter) has asked for...so being her slave...I will make it 

Dessert is homemade peanut butter cookies with chocolate chips. (1 cup of peanut butter, 1/2 cup of sugar, and 1 egg. I will add about 1/3 cup of chocolate chips. Bake at 325 for 15 minutes. This recipe makes awesome moist cookies, with no flour. I can make Fuzzy's peanut butter chocolate squares quicker now)


----------



## SoVerySoft

Friday said:


> We marinated them overnight in a little soy sauce and some fresh garlic. You don't even need to season them. :eat2: I ate the hood first...surprised?



No, I'm not surprised. You knew I was one my way to steal it. You had to get rid of it!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> Hmmm... I might have to grill some steak now. :eat2:
> 
> I do think I'm going to make some of the Barefoot Contessa's recipe for mac and cheese. I spent over twenty bucks of fancy cheese for it yesterday, so I better get my butt in gear an make it now. The nice thing is, I make two dishes of mac and cheese out of it and put one in the freezer for later. YUM now and YUM later.




Post pix pls, tanx!

(pretty please?)


----------



## Esme

SoVerySoft said:


> Post pix pls, tanx!
> 
> (pretty please?)



If I had a camera, I sure would. This is such a yummy mac and cheese... OH MAN! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Esme said:


> If I had a camera, I sure would. This is such a yummy mac and cheese... OH MAN! :eat2:



Meanie 

Glad you enjoyed it. We'll just try to imagine.

hehe


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

Esme said:


> Hmmm... I might have to grill some steak now. :eat2:
> 
> I do think I'm going to make some of the Barefoot Contessa's recipe for mac and cheese. I spent over twenty bucks of fancy cheese for it yesterday, so I better get my butt in gear an make it now. The nice thing is, I make two dishes of mac and cheese out of it and put one in the freezer for later. YUM now and YUM later.



I made mac & cheese tonight too...not Barefoot Contessa's, but my own with extra sharp cheeses and provolone...which I find melts perfectly and adds a bit of crispness around the edges! Yum! :eat2: I usually have enough for the freezer too, unfortunately my guests ate it all!


----------



## Fuzzy

Grilled steak (its been marinating in the garage fridge since yesterday afternoon), baked potatoes, steamed veggie medley.. and.. I might bake some brownies..


----------



## Tracyarts

Takeaway from a Mediterranean deli/cafe. All meatless stuff this time:

Baba ganoushe, huumus, spanakopita, falafel, tzatziki sauce, tabouli, imam bayildi, dolmas, fresh pita bread. 

Tracy


----------



## IdahoCynth

I fried up some chicken thighs and had it with some stuffed shell pasta and broccoli.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last nite was Roasted Garlic Italian Whole Wheat Rice-A-Roni, to which I added some chicken and grated smoked gouda.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonight was broiled boneless pork cutlets with garlic and seasoned pepper, mashed potatoes (from a box!) with butter, milk and cream cheese mixed in, and cream cheese stuffed celery.

I washed it all down with a V-8. Sometimes I just HAVE to have V-8. Tho' the sodium content is a killer


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight was takeout from Chipotle. I started off with chips and tomatillo-green chili salsa. The entree was a chicken burrito with black beans, cilantro lime rice, tomatillo-red chili salsa, sour cream, shredded jack cheese, and lettuce.

Dessert was a butter pecan concrete from a local custard shop.


----------



## cactopus

SoVerySoft said:


> Tonight was broiled boneless pork cutlets with garlic and seasoned pepper, mashed potatoes (from a box!) with butter, milk and cream cheese mixed in, and cream cheese stuffed celery.
> 
> I washed it all down with a V-8. Sometimes I just HAVE to have V-8. Tho' the sodium content is a killer



Have you tried low-sodium V8? I know... sounds terrible but I actually prefer the taste most of the time.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftovers. Gotta make room in the fridge for more leftovers.


----------



## Brandi

Lexxi and I went to East Side Marios.

We shared caesar salad with buttered bread and breaded calamari.

She has spagetti and meatballs, chocolate milk, and 3 mini ice cream cones. So ridiculous, give them a freaking scoop of ice cream in a small bowl.

I had goat cheese stuffed chicken with sauteed carrots, zucchini, onion with rigatoni and plain tomato sauce. Not bad, but the pasta really didn't go well with the meal, I should have gotten potatoes or something.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88

Im thinkin KFC, if not some hogies from a really good italian restaurant. 

and i cant wait


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Say Brandi, ask your friend unless you've tried it before too, what calamari is like. I hear all sorts of things about cooking it different ways, but no one really describes the taste, other than maybe it's rubbery.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Brandi

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Say Brandi, ask your friend unless you've tried it before too, what calamari is like. I hear all sorts of things about cooking it different ways, but no one really describes the taste, other than maybe it's rubbery.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



I love calamari. I love it breaded and deep fried, but I also love it fried in salt pork and onions or stuffed with seafood rice. The taste is a light fish like taste. That is the best I can do, I'm not good at describing tastes lol. I'm sorry.

One thing, yes calamari is a little tougher than most "meats" BUT it should not be like chewing on an elastic, if it is, it's been cooked WAY too long.

If you are gonna try it, I would suggest in a restaurant as an appetizer. They give you lovely dips with it. YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

There's a local chinese cafe that does a wonderful calamari stir-fry.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made a toasted bbq chicken sandwich with cheese.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm going to make this sandwhich..my addition is cooking mushrooms with the onions..I would take a picture..but my batteries are dead..Oh and I'm putting it on an onion roll.


----------



## IdahoCynth

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm going to make this sandwhich..my addition is cooking mushrooms with the onions..I would take a picture..but my batteries are dead..Oh and I'm putting it on an onion roll.



What a fun site Misty! Thank you for sharing. That sandwich looks fantastic, your mushroom idea is fab.


----------



## MisticalMisty

IdahoCynth said:


> What a fun site Misty! Thank you for sharing. That sandwich looks fantastic, your mushroom idea is fab.



You're welcome..I can't take credit for it..someone else found it and posted it in the food journal thread..and I've been addicted ever since..I've made her revved up queso..and this sandwhich..OH MY GOD..it's heaven..I'm having it and some tots


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made soup tonight; potato, bacon, cheese, onion soup. It is so good.
I crave this in fall and winter. "It is officially fall".


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I made pizza. Canadian bacon, pepperoni, mushrooms, oilves and tons o cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Well it's Thanksgiving here. If I see another turkey I'm gonna go crazy. In the past week with my catering and with my preschool, I've cooked 16 turkeys!

SSSSSoooooo Lexxi and I will be having the following;

Greek salad
Homemade clam chowder
Homemade crab cakes and fried calamari
Grilled hailbut with mashed potatoes and green beans (can't take the mashed potatoes and beans away from her - she told me so lol)
Grilled garlic cheese bread

Dessert
Homemade blueberry pie with homemade vanilla ice cream

Happy Thanksgiving to the canucks on the board!


----------



## Brandi

Lexxi can have the blueberry pie, I'm having almond joy tarts. lol

Almond Joy Bars

Ingredients (26 servings)

4 c (8 1/2-oz) shredded coconut
1/4 c Light corn syrup 
1 pk (11 1/2-oz) milk chocolate pieces 
1/4 c Vegetable shortening 
26 Whole natural almonds (1-oz) 

Divide this all in tart shells


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> Well it's Thanksgiving here. If I see another turkey I'm gonna go crazy. In the past week with my catering and with my preschool, I've cooked 16 turkeys!
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to the canucks on the board!



16 turkeys @ 4 hours each is 64 hours of turkey in the oven time! ack!
I'd love to sniff your kitchen though


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> 16 turkeys @ 4 hours each is 64 hours of turkey in the oven time! ack!
> I'd love to sniff your kitchen though



Actually I have 4 roasters..which cook like a crock pot...a plug in the wall. My ovens were filled with pies and squash. lol

wish there was scratch and sniff kitchen lmao!


----------



## lifeneedsmore

My poor Canuck husband is working and I forgot to wish him a Happy Thanksgiving! Oops...

I'm making chili with rice and lots of cheddar cheese and sour cream.


----------



## GoddessNoir

baked chicken couscous and spinach


----------



## Esme

I made homemade meatballs a'la Barefoot Contessa by way of Esme. 

I mixed ground beef, onion, chopped parsley, fresh breadcrumbs, grated parmesan, and some other goodies. Then I browned them and smothered them in tomato sauce. Delish!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Homemade pork eggrolls, with stir-fried veggies and noodles.


----------



## mossystate

Chicken gams, over a bed of thin, whole wheat spaghetti , covered with orange and yellow bell peppers, carmalized brussels sprouts and zucchini, flavored with sesame oil, soy sauce, green onions , red pepper flakes and garlic...twas very tasty.


----------



## Sugar

Grilled thick pork chops, garlic cheddar mashed potatoes, peas & apple compote. 

Fall foods ROCK!


----------



## Brandi

Well my little pork chop broke her ankle in 3 spots today. She climbed up the "stairs" to go down the slide, but she got this great idea to jump down. 

SSSSoooo I asked her what she wanted to have for dinner (honestly I just wanted to do something to make her stop crying) and she said "Pizza with pepperoni and real bacon and ice cream" So there is our dinner, of course on my side of the pizza is mushrooms and green olives. She is also having a V8 something she drinks daily. lol Hmmm...a 3 year old drinking v8 on her own...weird.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi - I hope your girl is feeling better soon! The poor kid.


My daughter and granddaughters are visiting me this week. Last night we made one of my daughters recipes for baked chicken breasts incrusted in pecans and corn flakes. They are coated with a mixture of honey, mustard and other seasonings then dipped. This was very good and I forgot to take a picture of it as we were starving  We had green salad on the side, and for dessert we had applesauce brownies (Brandi's recipe).

Tonight we made a big pan of chicken enchiladas. The kids had cottage cheese on the side my daughter had salad on the side... and I had another enchilada on the side lol Again no picture as I was being herded by 2 hungry four year olds.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Well my little pork chop broke her ankle in 3 spots today. She climbed up the "stairs" to go down the slide, but she got this great idea to jump down.
> 
> SSSSoooo I asked her what she wanted to have for dinner (honestly I just wanted to do something to make her stop crying) and she said "Pizza with pepperoni and real bacon and ice cream" So there is our dinner, of course on my side of the pizza is mushrooms and green olives. She is also having a V8 something she drinks daily. lol Hmmm...a 3 year old drinking v8 on her own...weird.



OUCHIES! Poor baby  Hope she's not in too much pain. Sending quick healing thoughts her way!


----------



## Friday

Oh my Brandi! I hope she's feeling better. Keep her away from garage roofs and umbrellas OK?

Does she want the bacon on the side or on the pizza? Either way sounds pretty good to me.

We've been just foraging for left overs. I've got a $*&%$#&^* pinched sciatic nerve in my back so standing is excruciating. I don't think we'll starve though, the house is pretty well provisioned.


----------



## Brandi

Thanks guys. She isn't feeling too much pain, codeine is her friend...and mine! 

Today's menu is 

Hamburger with tomato and ranch dressing (mine had mayo, onion, tomato and hp sauce)
Thick fries
Slices of tomato and cucumber with cottage cheese on the side

Dessert, blueberry pie for her, and sweet corn bread with butter and jam for me

LOL see what I created?!?!?! OMG


----------



## mossystate

Brandi..I winced and grabbed my own leg when I was reading about your little monkey..eeeee.

I hope she really pours on the Puss-in-boots eyes...


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oh, Brandi, I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. That's gonna be hard to keep her off of it while it heals. Poor little thing, but she's lucky to have such a good mama.

Our dinner tonight is leftovers. The change in weather and our subscription veggie service has me cooking a lot more these days so I have a fridge full of quiche (rotisserie chicken, organic broccoli, organic spinach and lots of cheese) and also something called "Dublin Coddle". I got it from the Gourmet slow cooker cookbook and it's so good. It's got sliced potatoes, onions and carrots with bacon and sausages. You pour a bottle of hard cider over the whole thing which is also generously salted and peppered, and after a few hours in the crock pot and a sprinkling of fresh parsley, it's magic.  I just wish I'd made more of it.

This isn't mine (we dug into it too quickly for a nice picture) but it looks very much the same.


----------



## mossystate

Ah...Vickie..that picture has my dad drooling..I just know it...he would have loved sitting down to that, and probably would had taken a bit of cider vinegar to it...made me smile at the memory..thanks for posting it


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Vickie,

When you say subscription veggie service do you mean like a veggie of the month sort of thing? Who do you get it through? I'd like to check it out.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## Windigo

Vickie that receipe really looks very good, is it somekind of stew or do you bake the ingredients? 

As of now I won't have anything spectacular for dinner, I'm ill and alone and don't feel like cooking. I think it's going to be a pizza topped with pesto, fresh goats cheese, paprika, chilli, onions and mozarella. And some ice-cream to lift my mood I guess!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight I am making creole style chicken and rice.


----------



## jamie

Every time I start thinking about tonights dinner..my mouth starts watering. We are having whole wheat beer bread and vegetarian chili.


----------



## Rojodi

Our son has talked us into attending tapings for the Speed channel show "Pinks" tonight, so I'm guessing loads of hot chocolate, popcorn, hot dogs, more hot chocolate - as I speak at 2:21 pm, it's NOT 50 degrees!! and the wind is [email protected]!!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is indian tacos!!!

Fry bread (flattened) with hamburger, cheese, lettuce and tomato...not forgetting the sour cream and salsa....

A side of nachos with black beans and cheese again, sour cream and salsa

Dessert is tums! lmao

Probably ice cream


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Chicken chili and corn muffins YUM! It's a non-vegetarian day to celebrate the chilly weather and goooood baseball.


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

Brandi said:


> Tonight is indian tacos!!!
> 
> Fry bread (flattened) with hamburger, cheese, lettuce and tomato...not forgetting the sour cream and salsa....
> 
> A side of nachos with black beans and cheese again, sour cream and salsa
> 
> Dessert is tums! lmao
> 
> Probably ice cream




you always make the best sounding foods for dinner! i run out of ideas so quickly that it's usually the same thing week to week. i get so bored with it! thanks for all the great ideas!! (i hope your baby girls gets better soon!  )


----------



## Fuzzy

Wingers! Best Wings on the Planet!


----------



## Friday

The back's still bunged up so I let the husband grill steaks and toss a salad. I did the steamed red taters with olive oil, garlic, a little dried basil and S and P, so I'm not totally worthless.


----------



## Miss Vickie

mossystate said:


> Ah...Vickie..that picture has my dad drooling..I just know it...he would have loved sitting down to that, and probably would had taken a bit of cider vinegar to it...made me smile at the memory..thanks for posting it



Aw, I'm glad I could make you smile, mossy.  And interesting you should mention cider vinegar. I was thinking that it needed a touch of that as well.



cute_obese_girl said:


> Vickie,
> 
> When you say subscription veggie service do you mean like a veggie of the month sort of thing? Who do you get it through? I'd like to check it out.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shannon



Shannon, I live in Alaska and our choice of veggies is slim pickins' to say the least. So I order from this place. We choose what we want in our box and it's sent up air freight. It's just wonderful. It's pricey to get it sent up here, but all veggies up here are spendy and at least these are organic, grown in a small farm, and the quality is excellent. It's well worth it, and I could easy spend as much on bad produce at our local Safeway store.



Windigo said:


> Vickie that receipe really looks very good, is it somekind of stew or do you bake the ingredients?



Basically it's a stew, yes. I sauteed up 5 pieces of bacon, then removed them from the grease and drained them on paper towels. I dumped out most of the grease, added six sausages (should have added more) and browned them. Then I added two large sliced yellow onions and cooked them until they were soft and brown and slightly caramelized.

While that's going on you slice up two large potatoes and several carrots. Then you layer the whole thing in the crock pot like this: half the onions, then the sausage and bacon, then half the potatoes and carrots, the rest of the onions and then the potatoes on top. You salt and pepper each layer. Then pour a bottle of hard cider (or a can of chicken stock -- I used the hard cider) over the top and let it cook on low in the crock pot several hours.

It was divine. 



> As of now I won't have anything spectacular for dinner, I'm ill and alone and don't feel like cooking. I think it's going to be a pizza topped with pesto, fresh goats cheese, paprika, chilli, onions and mozarella. And some ice-cream to lift my mood I guess!




I think that pizza sounds really good... and what's not to love about ice cream! Sorry you're alone and not feeling well, though.


----------



## Windigo

Miss Vickie said:


> I think that pizza sounds really good... and what's not to love about ice cream! Sorry you're alone and not feeling well, though.



Yeah true it's just that I prefer to cook instead of using prefab stuff  But it was good indeed and very tasty  It surely did the job of cheering me up! 

Tonight my mum's making chicken tandoori  Gorgeous!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Supersonic jalapeno cheeseburger, tater tots, and Route 44 cherry limeade.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is hungarian goulash in the crock pot! Should be ready in one hour...

*Hungarian Goulash *

*INGREDIENTS *

	2 pounds round steak, cut into 1-inch cubes
	1 cup chopped onion
	2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
	1-1/2 teaspoons paprika
	1 teaspoon garlic salt 
	1/2 teaspoon pepper
	1 bay leaf
	1 can (14-1/2 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
	1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
	Hot cooked noodles 

I am adding some cut up green pepper, I'll put it in for the last 10 minutes. 

*DIRECTIONS*

Place beef and onion in a 3-qt. slow cooker. Combine the flour, paprika, garlic salt and pepper; sprinkle over beef and stir to coat. Add bay leaf and tomatoes; mix well. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or until meat is tender. 
Discard bay leaf. Just before serving, stir in sour cream; heat through. Serve over noodles. Yield: 6-8 servings. 

*NUTRITIONAL INFO*
Nutrition Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 224 calories, 8 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 83 mg cholesterol, 339 mg sodium, 7 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 27 g protein. 


Dessert is mango custard


----------



## jamie

This sounds really good. I think I am going to try it soon with chicken breast and see how it is.



Brandi said:


> Tonight is hungarian goulash in the crock pot! Should be ready in one hour...
> 
> *Hungarian Goulash *
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 
> 	2 pounds round steak, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 	1 cup chopped onion
> 	2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 	1-1/2 teaspoons paprika
> 	1 teaspoon garlic salt
> 	1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 	1 bay leaf
> 	1 can (14-1/2 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
> 	1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
> 	Hot cooked noodles
> 
> I am adding some cut up green pepper, I'll put it in for the last 10 minutes.
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> 
> Place beef and onion in a 3-qt. slow cooker. Combine the flour, paprika, garlic salt and pepper; sprinkle over beef and stir to coat. Add bay leaf and tomatoes; mix well. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or until meat is tender.
> Discard bay leaf. Just before serving, stir in sour cream; heat through. Serve over noodles. Yield: 6-8 servings.
> 
> *NUTRITIONAL INFO*
> Nutrition Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 224 calories, 8 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 83 mg cholesterol, 339 mg sodium, 7 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 27 g protein.
> 
> 
> Dessert is mango custard


----------



## Miss Vickie

Brandi said:


> Tonight is hungarian goulash in the crock pot! Should be ready in one hour...
> 
> *Hungarian Goulash *
> 
> *INGREDIENTS *
> 
> 	2 pounds round steak, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 	1 cup chopped onion
> 	2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
> 	1-1/2 teaspoons paprika
> 	1 teaspoon garlic salt
> 	1/2 teaspoon pepper
> 	1 bay leaf
> 	1 can (14-1/2 ounces) diced tomatoes, undrained
> 	1 cup (8 ounces) sour cream
> 	Hot cooked noodles
> 
> I am adding some cut up green pepper, I'll put it in for the last 10 minutes.
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> 
> Place beef and onion in a 3-qt. slow cooker. Combine the flour, paprika, garlic salt and pepper; sprinkle over beef and stir to coat. Add bay leaf and tomatoes; mix well. Cover and cook on low for 8-10 hours or until meat is tender.
> Discard bay leaf. Just before serving, stir in sour cream; heat through. Serve over noodles. Yield: 6-8 servings.
> 
> *NUTRITIONAL INFO*
> Nutrition Facts: 1 serving (1 cup) equals 224 calories, 8 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 83 mg cholesterol, 339 mg sodium, 7 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 27 g protein.
> 
> 
> Dessert is mango custard



*duly cut, pasted, and copied for future reference*

And Jamie, I bet it would be great with chicken. 

Tonight's dinner is supposed to be Paprika chicken that Burtimus is planning on making. It's soooo good, with chicken simmered in onion, tomato juice, paprika and sour cream and served over buttered egg noodles. It about kills me with goodness every time we eat it. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Miss Vickie said:


> *duly cut, pasted, and copied for future reference*
> 
> And Jamie, I bet it would be great with chicken.
> 
> Tonight's dinner is supposed to be Paprika chicken that Burtimus is planning on making. It's soooo good, with chicken simmered in onion, tomato juice, paprika and sour cream and served over buttered egg noodles. It about kills me with goodness every time we eat it. :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:



oh man. Vickie, can you give a more precise recipe, please? I want that SO bad!


----------



## Miss Vickie

SoVerySoft said:


> oh man. Vickie, can you give a more precise recipe, please? I want that SO bad!



As soon as I can wrestle the book away from Burtimus I'll post it. He actually got it, oddly enough, from his annotated copy of Bram Stoker's Dracula. It's called "Paprikahandl" (sp?) It's divine...


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Spinach and cheese tortellini and a green leaf lettuce salad w/sliced strawberries, grapes, cheese, a few walnuts and raspberry vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Brandi

jamie said:


> This sounds really good. I think I am going to try it soon with chicken breast and see how it is.



It would definitely be better with chicken lol


----------



## Fuzzy

SoVerySoft said:


> oh man. Vickie, can you give a more precise recipe, please? I want that SO bad!


 
Me too. Anything with tomato juice...


----------



## GoddessNoir

tonight was:

garlic mashed potatoes
green beans (fresh from the farm, yum)
corn on the cob (also farm fresh)
barbequed baked chicken

chocolate chip cookies

homemade iced tea


----------



## LoneyFatGirl

steak tips w/ gravy
mashed taters (homemade...NOT box)
broccoli casserole
smores brownies


----------



## Fuzzy

Mac and Double Cheese Soup (for the foodee challenge), with buttered bread and a crisp dinner salad.


----------



## Friday

Managed to put together a pot of chili and Mr F made grilled cheese sammiches. Ice cream for dessert. The man is infatuated with Safeway Select Extreme Moosetracks. Chocolatey chocolate with chocolate.


----------



## BBWQueen33

Whatever I'm in the mood for ... heat and eat mostly ... not really big into cooking.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was one of those 89 cent card board pizzas from the grocery store. Pepperoni and sausage with some shredded smoked gouda I added.

It was like putting an elevator in an outhouse...it just didn't seem right.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Last night was one of those 89 cent card board pizzas from the grocery store. Pepperoni and sausage with some shredded smoked gouda I added.
> 
> It was like putting an elevator in an outhouse...it just didn't seem right.


 
Tonight was a stack of those 89 cent pizzas too, as the kids and I watched movies while the Mrs. was out with friends to a "Witches Bash" at a local haunted corn maze.


----------



## mossystate

My niece Quinn turned 8 today and she requested Benihana's for her birthday dinner. Lots of Homecoming couples found their way there as well...heh. Oh, was fun to read all that body language . Anyway, the food is nothing remarkable, but my filet mignon and scallops were cooked to perfection. Had a nice glass of riesling and got to sit next to my favorite niece. Funny how the right company makes food taste that much better.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I fried up a chicken breast with garlic and parmesan cheese then cut it up into my cesar salad. Cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was singapore noodles with steak. lol Weird combo, but we had to clean out the fridge lol

Dessert was...a layer of chewy very chocolately brownies, then a layer of strawberry pie filling, last but not least....whipped cream!

YUM


----------



## Fuzzy

We continued our tradition of making a big kettle of hot cocoa, and fried scones (fry bread) with honey/butter and jam, from the shelter of our garage, to give to trick-or-treaters and their parents instead of candy.


----------



## Friday

It's chicken night at the joint. Yum. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was indian tacos! SSSSOOOOOO freaking good!

We had some fresh mango for dessert


----------



## IdahoCynth

I'm haivng a chicken breast fried in cracker crumbs, with a salad and a bit of chicken/broccoli/cheese rice and a glass of milk.


----------



## MissToodles

Brandi said:


> Tonight was indian tacos! SSSSOOOOOO freaking good!
> 
> We had some fresh mango for dessert




Recipe? What are Indian tacos? Do you flavor the meat with curry? This idea intrigures me...

Stouffers' Macaroni & Beef is on the dinner table or in my case, tray. Pure comfort food, quick to make, I spiff it up with hot sauce and some shredded cheddar.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fuzzy said:


> We continued our tradition of making a big kettle of hot cocoa, and fried scones (fry bread) with honey/butter and jam, from the shelter of our garage, to give to trick-or-treaters and their parents instead of candy.



That sounds like a lot of work! I hope you had enough tricker treaters to make it worth your while. 

I only had 7 this year, kinda sad. My last tricker treater of the evening was a single girl, I loaded her sack to the brim so she could go home


----------



## Brandi

MissToodles said:


> Recipe? What are Indian tacos? Do you flavor the meat with curry? This idea intrigures me...
> 
> Stouffers' Macaroni & Beef is on the dinner table or in my case, tray. Pure comfort food, quick to make, I spiff it up with hot sauce and some shredded cheddar.



Indian tacos are just like regular tacos..BUT it's on fry bread. SSSOOOOO good. I usually make the bread as big as a plate, then fry it...then layer it with either chili or just taco flavoured beef, sour cream, tomato, lettuce and shredded cheese!


----------



## Friday

Fry bread is an American Indian thing MissT, rather than East Indian. Out here we eat it with butter, cinnamon and sugar, but the tacos sound delish.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're ordering a couple of crispy melt pizzas. We start back on the vegan diet on Monday so it's our last hoorah with cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> We're ordering a couple of crispy melt pizzas. We start back on the vegan diet on Monday so it's our last hoorah with cheese


 
Hoorah!  Post pix pls thx?


----------



## k1009

A mango, first decent mango of the season! Not pretty but the smell from the mango display at the fruit and veg market was irresistible. I'm looking forward to the bigger, smoother ones that'll come in a few weeks. Not such good news for cherries and white nectarines; the latter still taste like cardboard and I didn't even bother with the cherries as the only ones I could find were pockmarked and had a dull skin. 

Had the mango with a big wedge of brie, sliced radishes, stuffed olives and turkish bread. Very, very nice. 

View attachment 20071104_003.jpg


----------



## mybluice

I'm making homemade chicken tenders, mashed potatoes and white gravy and probably corn (the kids favorite).


----------



## IdahoCynth

Marie Callenders cheese stuffed pasta with broccoli. mmmm
And a new super fresh roll with butter.. it was so soft and so good.


----------



## Fuzzy

Spicy Lentils in a tomato sauce, over veggies and couscous. By request.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Hoorah!  Post pix pls thx?



d'oh! I didn't do pictures! It was pretty good though. I burned my mouth on molten sauce at first. I do have a gripe. I got maybe three olives per slice. I think they really skimped on the toppings since they're hidden under the top crust. I liked the crust and it had a real thin layer of cheese. Ordinarily, i love enough cheese to ooze off when a slice is taken but this was good. It felt a little healthier with less cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

Three-cheese broccoli and cauliflower soup, with exotic cheeses, cold cuts, crackers, and grapes on the side.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Three-cheese broccoli and cauliflower soup, with exotic cheeses, cold cuts, crackers, and grapes on the side.



oh wow. please to be more specific re: "exotic cheeses".

thank you.


----------



## Fuzzy

Something other than the usual cheddar, monterey jack, colby, or swiss.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Something other than the usual cheddar, monterey jack, colby, or swiss.



and their names were...?


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had naked shrimp in garlic butter with a big soft roll (also dipped in the garlic butter).
Fat Boy vanilla ice cream nut sundae for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is just KFC as per requested my daughter...

I ordered 3 orders of the toonie tuesday and a snacker.

I place all the chicken on a plate, and fries on another and then I went and made a toss salad....when I came back...all the chicken skin was gone:shocked: Apparently, my daughter is in love with the skin...omg two lovers, what the hell am I gonna do lol

Dessert is a nice strawberry smoothie


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Tonight is just KFC as per requested my daughter...
> 
> I ordered 3 orders of the toonie tuesday and a snacker.
> 
> I place all the chicken on a plate, and fries on another and then I went and made a toss salad....when I came back...all the chicken skin was gone:shocked: Apparently, my daughter is in love with the skin...omg two lovers, what the hell am I gonna do lol
> 
> Dessert is a nice strawberry smoothie



She is a girl after my own heart. But she'd better leave my share of the skin alone!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I fried some ground turkey and then made enchilada sauce in the pan and ate it in fried corn shells with cheese... so it is sort of stove top enchiladas.


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> She is a girl after my own heart. But she'd better leave my share of the skin alone!



lol that is too funny


----------



## Fuzzy

Chips and S.. just kidding. French bread pizza!


----------



## Windigo

I made a salad of cream goats cheese, walnuts, apple, salad leaves, grilled chicken, thyme, rosemary and a honey-mustard dressing. Served with french baguettes and a nice red wine. It was really delish!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm going to make orange glazed pork chops, rice, green beans and salad. I will probably make a tossed salad of lettuce, red peppers, broccoli, and carrots that my hubby will pass on because he always questions the freshness/cleanliness of my bagged lettuce and claims to have had salad at lunch.

Last night I baked salmon drowned in lemon juice and au gratin potatoes, and steamed some broccoli. Hubby bought some pumpkin cheesecake from the MustardSeed Market near his work - that was delish. We gobbled up the potatoes as we hadn't had them in months and months, the salmon and broccoli was so-so.

Monday night we tried an Indian restaurant we just discovered not too far from home. I think their big business is during lunchtime and they go for a very casual, order at the counter atmosphere. There were only a few other people in the place and they served the food on styrofoam plates with cheap, small plastic utensils and cups, so we were both kind of worried about the quality of the food, but what a fab surprise the food was WONDERFUL. We decided we wouldn't eat there again, but we found our place for take-out Indian. I can't wait to go back.


----------



## Brandi

Fajitas! Ground sausage, onion, red, green and yellow peppers all wrapped up in a nice soft and warm 12 grain tortilla shell with some cheese and sour cream. YUM

Dessert - no sugar chocolate pudding with strawberries!


----------



## Fuzzy

Mulligatawny soup


----------



## CuteyChubb

Tonight was fish, crab, shrimp and cole slaw.


----------



## love dubh

The boyfriend will be making home-made pasta sauce and...pasta, I think. o.o;


----------



## Suze

I am jealous of all of you guys 

Tonights menu:
Beans and rice with ketchup. 

Tomorrows menu:
Cheap tomato soup and noodles

The day after tomorrow's menu:
Probably whats left of the soup and some bread (without butter) 

Get it? buhu ;`(
Please send me your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Brandi

Chili that has been in my crockpot all day...and once my daughter walked in she said "Oh mommy I love your chili" lol I served it with garlic bread.

Dessert Pineapple rice pudding!


----------



## Fuzzy

Orange Chicken, Beef and Broccoli, Black Pepper Chicken, Chicken Egg Rolls with Lo Mein and Pot Stickers from Panda Express. 

Yep, Lazy Fuzz.


----------



## Brandi

Beef chimichanga with a side of refried beans topped with cheese and sour cream and mexican rice. I'm quite impressed with myself...as it's my first time doing this from scratch.

Dessert was caramel banana pudding - YUM!


----------



## Fuzzy

Cinncinnati-Style Chili


----------



## Brandi

I cooked two meals today, pasta with a meat sauce (which is for tomorrow night) and tonight is the other meal I made, cabbage roll soup. I fry ground beef, add rice when it's done and add garlic, salt, green peppers, onion and shredded cabbage and then I add tomato sauce and some tomato juice....YUM.

Dessert is strawberry banana smoothies


----------



## ValentineBBW

Oven Beef Stew which has been in the oven since noon cooking low and slow. The house smells heavenly.


----------



## saucywench

Scroll down here to see more:
View attachment 30525


----------



## mejix

another edition of _cooking of the damned!_

tonight: campbell's chicken broccoli cheese & potato soup. a pear. an apple. water.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork and chicken stir-fry with broccoli, celery, onion, water chestnuts, peppers, sugar peapods, and lotsa rice noodles.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Chicken breasts pan-fried in a simple saltine batter and then coated with a cream cheese sauce with chives, garlic and prosciutto ham. It's wicked yummy. :eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch

Minature Beef & Cheese Chimichangas

Topped with Mexican Restaurant White Cheese & Mild Sauce

With choice of giant chocolate bar Symphony, Symphony w/ Toffee, or Hershey w/ Almonds. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Celery stuffed with cream cheese slathered with hot-n-sweet mustard and wrapped in ham.

I made it up. (I bet you could have guessed!)

It was quite good. Washed it down with 100% honey crisp apple cider.

Followed by pumpkin pie.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken noodle soup with hard rolls


----------



## GoddessNoir

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## Brandi

I had a pot roast in the crockpot all day...I took out the potatoes and mashed them up really creamy, and made a very nice onion beef gravy with...ok ok..it doesn't really go with meal...but it was a greek salad..cos there is a place I was introduced to today and this salad is kick butt!

Dessert is blueberry banana smoothie


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Like usual, my spouse whipped me up something to reheat later.
Tonight it's a baked chicken breast, white rice, and corn. Nothing too over the top, pretty ordinary, but still tasty.

In a bit I'll have a bowl of ice cream for dessert though. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

My daughter invited my nephew over without telling me, and my sister, took my 3 year olds word for it lol

So my 10 year old nephew showed up with kraft mac and cheese with cut up hot dog in it...omfg I thought I was gonna puke lol

It was very thoughtful of her, but she knows me. lol My daughter and nephew had that for dinner...with cut up broccoli on the side 

I'm having leftover roast beef on a very soft kaiser with lettuce, tomato, onion and horseysauce.

I made bean brownies.....and guess who is taking some home lmao


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I don't really feel like cooking tonight, so no promises that this will make it to the table yet... but I'm making oven-fried chicken strips with Italian seasoning, baked potatoes (to be loaded with sour cream, butter, cheese, and bacon bits), and steamed broccoli. We'd have salad, but I kind of forgot to go out and buy lettuce today. What I'm making tonight is what I was supposed to make last night, but I didn't feel like cooking last night either and was able to sweet talk my hubby into take-out Indian. I don't think that will fly two nights in a row.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to have left over spaghetti dressed up with some veggies and hubby's having leftover pizza.. woohoo


----------



## IdahoCynth

I microwaved a marie calendars chicken pot pie (which is pretty good btw) and nuked a big bowl of broccoli and cheese to go with it.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Spaghetti and meatballs with garlic bread!
Epic yum.


----------



## GoddessNoir

Organic Indian Samosa (Amy's brand)

Coconut icey

iced tea


----------



## Fuzzy

Cheese tortillini and keibasa soup with veggies


----------



## mossystate

Chicken stir-fry with a ton of broccoli, asparagus, zucchini, green cabbage, orange pepper and garlic..* blows on screen *..soy sauce, fresh ginger and red pepper flakes flavored it. Had it over some thin spaghetti. 

I bought a box of York Peppermint cookies..we shall see if they are any good.


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> Chicken stir-fry with a ton of broccoli, asparagus, zucchini, green cabbage, orange pepper and garlic..* blows on screen *..soy sauce, fresh ginger and red pepper flakes flavored it. Had it over some thin spaghetti.
> 
> I bought a box of York Peppermint cookies..we shall see if they are any good.


 
I thought they tasted alot like the Girl Scout Thin Mints. Only thicker.


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> I thought they tasted alot like the Girl Scout Thin Mints. Only thicker.



damn...NOT what I wanted to hear..lol..but, you are only the messenger, so you are safe..


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is homemade coleslaw with cheeseburger pie. You'd think I gave my daughter a million bucks with her reaction. God I love my mini foodee lol

Dessert is rum and egg nog for me...and an egg nog milkshake for her


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make tostadas with freshly made black beans, salsa and guac mmm


----------



## mejix

another edition of _cooking of the damned!_ 
tonight: frozen raviolis. an orange. guava juice. water. 

(something happened when i drained the raviolis, they taste like soap.)


----------



## mossystate

mejix said:


> another edition of _cooking of the damned!_
> tonight: frozen raviolis. an orange. guava juice. water.
> 
> (something happened when i drained the raviolis, they taste like soap.)




Your last two posts are hilarious.

You must write a cookbook.

A not well rinsed colander?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tried out a new recipe and it was YUMM-O! Corn chowder and flaky, buttery biscuits. Mmmm-mmm good! :eat2: My tummy is happy!


----------



## adasiyan

Dinner for hubby and i tonight is:
Roast lamb, rosemary and herb roast veggies,steamed beans,gravy and yorkshire puddings..

Smells so good *restrains herself from going and picking at the cooked outer layer of lamb*


----------



## mejix

mossystate said:


> Your last two posts are hilarious.
> 
> You must write a cookbook.
> 
> A not well rinsed colander?




glad you liked. its a continuing saga. the soapy taste, well thats what happens when you let dishes pile up in the sink and then need them in a rush. hehehe


----------



## HottiMegan

since my father in law and uncle in law are coming for the weekend, I'm going to make a lasagna like caserole. Instead of layers, i'm just goign to mix everything up and throw it in a pan with cheese on top. (i dont have time for layers!)


----------



## SoVerySoft

adasiyan said:


> Dinner for hubby and i tonight is:
> Roast lamb, rosemary and herb roast veggies,steamed beans,gravy and yorkshire puddings...



my mouth is watering!!!




HottiMegan said:


> since my father in law and uncle in law are coming for the weekend, I'm going to make a lasagna like caserole. Instead of layers, i'm just goign to mix everything up and throw it in a pan with cheese on top. (i dont have time for layers!)




To me that sounds like baked ziti! All the goodies in lasagna baked in a casserole.


----------



## TearInYourHand

total comfort food, spaghetti and marinara, bread and butter, apple crisp for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Date Night!  Fuzzy takes a break from cooking.. but I doubt Mrs. Fuzzy will go for Thai.  She'll probably want something weird like Applebees.


----------



## jamie

I made stuffed shells and they turned out pretty good for the first time.

I kind of winged it after reading a few different recipes. Ricotta cheese, 2 small eggs, some garlic, some onion powder, some nutmeg, some pesto and some spinach. Then I covered them with vodka sauce and mozzarella and baked it until it was bubbly and golden. 

It needed more salt, but other than that, I would give it a B+...the boy kept going back for more at least.


----------



## adasiyan

SoVerySoft said:


> my mouth is watering!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a picture for you next time


----------



## Brandi

Boiled dinner
cottage roll (ham)
cabbage
turnip
potatoes with butter lol

Dessert was apple pie...YUM


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

We pretty much just got back from dinner, celebrated a friend coming back from college for a while.
A great Indian buffet!
Oh my god so delicious!
I love Indian food but I can never seem to remember the names of everything.
The bread alone is just scrumptious!
Very spicy stuff though, my mouth is still on fire.
I ate a ton!
Everything was just so unbelievable! <3

If anyone here hasn't tried Indian food, you really should.


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> I thought they tasted alot like the Girl Scout Thin Mints. Only thicker.



I finally opened that box of cookies. I really like them. They are what GS thin mints SHOULD taste like. So, if anybody likes mint cookies, go get yourself a box of York cookies. They have a nice dark chocolate on them with a nice amount of bittersweet going on. The mint is more potent than any mint cookie I have had to date.:eat2:

Oh..and...tonight will be a nice pork roast that is still in the oven. Don't know what I will have with it...hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet_Serenade said:


> We pretty much just got back from dinner, celebrated a friend coming back from college for a while.
> A great Indian buffet!
> Oh my god so delicious!
> I love Indian food but I can never seem to remember the names of everything.
> The bread alone is just scrumptious!
> Very spicy stuff though, my mouth is still on fire.
> I ate a ton!
> Everything was just so unbelievable! <3
> 
> If anyone here hasn't tried Indian food, you really should.



Were you on Oak Tree Road? (don't freak, I know that's Little India - I am in NJ!)


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili verde enchiladas smothered and covered with more chili verde with beans and rice. And Fried ice cream.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

SoVerySoft said:


> Were you on Oak Tree Road? (don't freak, I know that's Little India - I am in NJ!)



Nopers, it was in Cherry Hill, a place called The Palace of Asia.
Lovely restaurant.

Nice to know there's some people here living in NJ! I've seen a couple around these boards.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Nopers, it was in Cherry Hill, a place called The Palace of Asia.
> Lovely restaurant.
> 
> Nice to know there's some people here living in NJ! I've seen a couple around these boards.



There are lots of us!!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Fuzzy said:


> Chili verde enchiladas smothered and covered with more chili verde with beans and rice. And Fried ice cream.



Mmmmmm. I loooooove enchiladas.

We had honey mustard chicken (made with hella grainy mustard and fireweed honey along with tons of paprika, garlic and basil -- it's a Jamaican recipe I hurried scribbled from a TV show about a decade ago) along with organic baked potatoes that came out perfect with a nice crispy skin and soft and fluffy insides. Mighty tasty. Burtimus and the dogs are still licking their lips. :eat1:


----------



## k1009

I picked up half a kilo of cooked prawns and half a kilo of cherries today.

This will be a messy meal :eat2:.


----------



## Suze

k1009 said:


> I picked up half a kilo of cooked prawns and half a kilo of cherries today.
> 
> This will be a messy meal :eat2:.



Hmm I have never heard of that dinner combination before. Interesting mixture, indeed. But if I take a wild guess, I bet the cherries are ment as dessert.
(ahahahahaha...i'm funny, I know)

Sounds good!

I'll just stick with my beloved spaghetti. Nothing fancy (as usual)


----------



## k1009

susieQ said:


> Hmm I have never heard of that dinner combination before. Interesting mixture, indeed. But if I take a wild guess, I bet the cherries are ment as dessert.
> (ahahahahaha...i'm funny, I know)
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> I'll just stick with my beloved spaghetti. Nothing fancy (as usual)



Now you've got me thinking... I make pineapple salsa to go with seafood... prawn and cherry salad? If I wasn't feeling so lazy tonight I'd probably give it a go. 

But yeah, it's a two course meal .


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be roast beef with gravy, mashed potatoes, corn and cheese biscuits.

Dessert will be peach creamsicle ice cream


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Last night's dinner turned out to be a nice surprise. I baked potatoes in the oven (with brushed olive oil and salt on the skin) and baked some talapia (brushed olive oil over the baking dish and sprinkled Old Bay seasoning on the fish), then I made green beans with a mixture of onions (fried in a bit of olive oil first), bacon bits, vinegar, sugar, and water. The meal was hardly heart healthy as we loaded the potatoes with butter, sour cream and some shredded sharp cheddar and while I had given up tartar sauce a few months ago in exchange for drenching my fish in lemon juice, I had a craving for tartar and made up some with mayo and sweet relish. It was DELISH.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> Last night's dinner turned out to be a nice surprise. I baked potatoes in the oven (with brushed olive oil and salt on the skin) and baked some talapia (brushed olive oil over the baking dish and sprinkled Old Bay seasoning on the fish), then I made green beans with a mixture of onions (fried in a bit of olive oil first), bacon bits, vinegar, sugar, and water. The meal was hardly heart healthy as we loaded the potatoes with butter, sour cream and some shredded sharp cheddar and while I had given up tartar sauce a few months ago in exchange for drenching my fish in lemon juice, I had a craving for tartar and made up some with mayo and sweet relish. It was DELISH.



omg you had me with the potatoes!


----------



## Brandi

I had a nice garden salad with bacon and ranch dressing. Venison meatballs in a nice mushroom gravy, broccoli rice with steamed carrots and roasted zucchini. YUM


----------



## kyla

my absolute favorite after thanksgiving!
a cold turkey sandwich with stuffing and mayo and just a bit of cranberry:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Caesar salad with scoobi doo pasta (very twirly pasta) with al la vodka sauce, beef meatballs, and fresh bread that was still warm, with tons of butter!


No room for dessert tonight!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Meatloaf, garlic mashed potatoes, ancient yet well preserved stuffing from Thanksgiving, peas, and cranberry sauce.

Shockingly we still have some stuff from Thanksgiving, even more shockingly, it's not inedible.


----------



## jamie

Last night was Justin's birthday, so I took him out to dinner at the Olive Garden. I don't like it as much as our local Italian places, but he seems to dig it...it was a feast though..yummy.

We had the Italian trio appetizer with fried zucchini, mozzarella, and calamari (the calamari was for me, he doesn't eat any seafood)

Then the salad and breadsticks.

Then 4 cheese Ziti...which turned out to be surprisingly good.

And for his birthday dessert, we tried the lemon cream cake..woohoogood.


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it will be a traditional dutch dish called ''hete bliksem'' (hot thunder) which consists of mashed apples&potatoes with baked onions sprinkled over it and spicy sausages with it. Really nice winter food.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Windigo said:


> Tonight it will be a traditional dutch dish called ''hete bliksem'' (hot thunder) which consists of mashed apples&potatoes with baked onions sprinkled over it and spicy sausages with it. Really nice winter food.



Can you post the recipe for that? It sounds delicious!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered my usual.. gyro and cheese cake mmmmm


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Mushroom shephard's pie w/ gravy...yum! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

Jambalaya!  So tasty, I forgot to take pictures, and there's none left.


----------



## Windigo

TearInYourHand said:


> Can you post the recipe for that? It sounds delicious!



Ofcourse, here it comes 

1.5 kg hover for conversion potatoes
salt
500 gr hover for conversion sour apples
250 gr hover for conversion sweet apples
Butter 
Milk
2 Onions


Preparation:
Peel the potatoes and put them in a pan with water. Just make sure the potatoes are covered with water but do nog use more water than that. Bring the potatoes to a boil.
Peel the apples, quarter and remove the cores. Half each quarter.
When the potatoes have been cooking for 20 minutes, place the apples on top. Watch out for burning. Cook for 10 more minutes. Drain from fluid. Mash the potatoes and apples with the butter and milk until you've got your preferred mash texture. Add salt and pepper the way you like it.
Heat some butter in a pan and bake the onions until golden but still soft. Put them on top of the mash and serve. 

It's nice to serve with spicy sausages or meatballs, or smoked pork does go well with it too. For the ones who like it sauerkraut is also a nice addition to this dish.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Fish tacos with lettuce, tomatoes and spicy ranch dressing...fresh fruit salad...and mint sun tea


----------



## Brandi

Pan fried cod, with mashed potatoes, and corn. YUM

Dessert strawberry kiwi jello - My daughter made it


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made a big pork roast over the weekend for company, so tonight I had a pork sandwich made from leftovers on a big ol crusty french bread roll, with pleanty o cheese. It was really far better than even I expected.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

A toasted apple butter and cashew butter sandwich on white wheat bread. Mmm, tastes like single and lazy.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am having a rerun of last nights pork sandwich with a big scoop of mashed potatoes.


----------



## Jon Blaze

White chili tonight, and buffalo wings/shrimp tomorrow.


----------



## Windigo

Spaghetti Bolognese and Ceasar Salad with Garlic bread :eat2:


----------



## mejix

another edition of _cooking of the damned!_  
tonight: campbell's chunky split pea and ham soup. an apple. an orange. water. 

after the first spoonful i noticed the soup was terribly salty. did i stop? did it get any better? no and hell no. it was terribly salty. but i ate it all. my blood pressure is up the roof. i have a headache.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Random use up odds and ends night!

Pasta with chopped tomato, peas, parmesean cheese, roasted garlic!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Venison fry and a big white roll.


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and cheese pocket YUM with a grilled steak.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Brandi said:


> Broccoli and cheese pocket YUM with a grilled steak.



How did you make the pocket? Sounds great, Brandi!


----------



## SoVerySoft

I made guacamole and ate it with tortilla chips. I think I might have some soup in a little while. It's been one of those days, just following my cravings


----------



## Fuzzy

Company Christmas Party... it was a buffet :eat2: All the usual items.. the turkey was perfect.. as was the prime rib..


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> I made guacamole



Mmmmmmm I LOVE guacamole! Have yet to attempt to make it...and the store ones are awful! Now you got me craving it!!!


----------



## Brandi

TearInYourHand said:


> How did you make the pocket? Sounds great, Brandi!



I chopped broccoli in small bits (not too tiny) stuffed it in a garlic and olive oil pita pocket and stuffed velveeta cheese and put it into my gt express and it was done in 7 minutes. YUM


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made chicken and dumplings for dinner... mmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

Slow cooker beef tips and gravy over rice, with veggies


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

white bean chili with turkey burger and hot cheesey cornbread


----------



## Fuzzy

italian vegetable beef soup


----------



## HottiMegan

Indian style Spinach with tofu and a huge salad. I made a HUGE batch to be able to eat it for a few days.


----------



## Fascinita

HottiMegan said:


> Indian style Spinach with tofu and a huge salad. I made a HUGE batch to be able to eat it for a few days.



Sounds good, Megan! I LOVELOVELOVE tofu. AND Spinach! Tofu makes my friends gag, but I really do love the mild, bland nutty taste of it.

Tonight I am having nicotine gum and some skittles. Too tired to cook.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm surprised how many people can't stand tofu. I grew up eating it and i love it. I love Trader Joe's extra firm high protein tofu. It has nearly the same texture as cheese  It makes for good "paneer" in indian spinach


----------



## Brandi

Lexxi has the flu so I made some chicken noodle soup in case she needs to eat.

I will have a cup of this and a homemade pizza pocket. lol


----------



## SoVerySoft

I had a roast beef sub with tomato, mayo, salt and pepper with some "salt and pepper" kettle chips. Hmmm..a theme!


----------



## traveldude1961

cheese and pepperoni omelet, heavily buttered toast


----------



## Fuzzy

I need a good challenge to use tofu in. All I've ever had is hot-n-sour soup or some sort of pork tofu chop suey.


----------



## SuperMishe

A Taste of Thai Coconut Ginger Noodles and a whoopie pie. Contemplating eating the pint of Ben and Jerry's Chubby Hubby I have in the freezer, too! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Cream of broccoli with chicken soup. YUM! Fresh french loaf..with real butter YUM

Dessert Pecan pie i made at work


----------



## mossystate

Steak..medium rare...Monique sized salad.....dessert....some mini cream puffs. It si only 4:40, but, I am thinking it will be an early, Golden Girls dinner.


----------



## Fascinita

Fuzzy said:


> I need a good challenge to use tofu in. All I've ever had is hot-n-sour soup or some sort of pork tofu chop suey.



IT's good stir fried in cubes, in lots of garlic and ginger til it's golden all around. Then throw in veggies, or noodles or rice and continue to stir fry, adding some soy sauce and a little sesame oil for flavor, and/or Thai fish sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

Lasagna with garlic bread  And Chocolate Cake!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm goign to have some steamed broccoli with soy sauce, a steamed artichoke and some sauteed tofu.. I'm starved so these will be BIG portions of broccoli and tofu


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I had crab legs.........mmm real crab legs. 

Tonight I had stuffed pasta and broccoli.

I should be baking xmas cookies right now... but I think I'm too tired.


----------



## Fuzzy

Reubens on pumpernickel bread


----------



## Brandi

Roast beef with a mushroom gravy, mashed potatoes, cauliflower/broccoli melody with cheese biscuits. (Good comfort food for a winter blizzard day)

Blueberry smoothie for dessert


----------



## Fuzzy

mossystate said:


> Steak..medium rare...*Monique sized salad*.....dessert....some mini cream puffs. It si only 4:40, but, I am thinking it will be an early, Golden Girls dinner.



And how much is that?


----------



## IdahoCynth

I'm having a steak with fried zucchini and a big glass of milk.


----------



## mossystate

Fuzzy said:


> And how much is that?




Ummmm..some crazy people put their salads on their plate, with the rest of the fude...or they fill a small salad bowl.....does not compute. When I am home and I make a salad, it goes into a good size glass mixing bowl...that big, Fuzzy, that big......and I HATE sharing.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's it's hot german sausage on a bun with saurkraut, onion, and mustard. YUMMY but spicy sausage holy!
I made Lexxi a regular german sausage with mustard and ketchup lol
Side salad was broccoli, spinach, cheese and bacon with ranch dressing.

Dessert is cream cheese sugar cookies YUMMY


----------



## GoddessNoir

a pack of twix


----------



## HottiMegan

Since i havent eaten yet, i am going to have a big bowl of beans and spinach and if i can handle it, a salad. i love me some black beans with Pico Pica taco sauce on it


----------



## Miss Vickie

I made pot roast today, the perfect dish to christen my purple crock pot with. I don't know if it's the crock pot, or the Lipton Onion Soup Mix, but it's the best I've ever made. I threw in big chunks of Yukon gold potatoes, sliced onion, a ton of garlic and lots of carrots in big pieces.

Soooooo good and perfect on a cold and snowy day.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken and Corn Soup with long grain and wild rice. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Fuzzy said:


> Chicken and Corn Soup with long grain and wild rice. :eat1:



yum, yum, and yummm.


----------



## IdahoCynth

My son and his wife (and their 3 chihuahuas ) came for a visit over the weekend. It was our Christmas. For dinner Saturday night we had ribeye steaks (my son bbq'ed them), nearly 5 pounds of crab legs (steamed in the pressure cooker) and garlic bread with cheese. It was sooooooooooooo very good. Everything was excellent and I can't believe we forced down all those crab legs.


----------



## Just_Jen

it's new years eve and im sat in my student house..currently over run with malasians who dont bother talking to me..and i had scrambled egg with chillie spices, tomato puree on toast and tomato sauce..haha the culinary delight that is me..:doh:


----------



## goofy girl

PAD THAI!! SO excited!!! :eat1:


----------



## JeanC

We are having lasagna for dinner tonight. I made it yesterday so I wouldn't have to cook today (then I had the craving for pasties LOL). I made it using ground bison instead of beef and it is going to be to die for


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I am cooking ducks. I found a pressure cooker recipe so this will be the first time I have cooked ducks in the pressure cooker and the first time I have tried them with orange. I usually just stuff them and put them in the oven, but I want to try new things so off I go.

Each one has a half of an orange stuffed inside them, I browned and seasoned them and now I am cooking them in orange juice. 

I hope they turn out good, they smell good cooking.


----------



## Brandi

We had make your own pizza pocket night. My daughter absolutely loved it! We also had caesar salad with big chunks of crispy bacon and garlic croutons. Such a great night!


----------



## Just_Jen

im having gammon and pineapple with veg YUMMO!! i cant wait..although im going to be pestered by my niece at the same time arghhh (shes one n half)


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm going out for mexican food tonight, so excited. It's a favorite place so I already know the menu well. I'm trying to decide between getting the Santa Fe Platter (guacamole taco, cheese enchilada, cheese chili relleno), the shrimp fajitas, or veggie fajitas....:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Fish, roasted potatoes and sugar snap peas (can you tell it's January 1st? )


----------



## TearInYourHand

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm going out for mexican food tonight, so excited. It's a favorite place so I already know the menu well. I'm trying to decide between getting the Santa Fe Platter (guacamole taco, cheese enchilada, cheese chili relleno), the shrimp fajitas, or veggie fajitas....:eat2:



p.s..... the shrimp fajitas were yummo!


----------



## Brandi

I made a veal stew with corn, veal, peas, carrots in a mushroom gravy poured over very creamy mashed potatoes! YUM


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I made Chinese food instead of getting take-out...orange chicken, steamed rice and mixed veggies ~


----------



## Just_Jen

no idea what's for dinner but for lunch i have this gorgeous homemade vegetarian sheppards pie..how yummy! made by Rottcodd..he's my saviour when it comes to food atm..im so looking forward to lunch hehe


----------



## bexy

*the past 2 nites ive had a subway meatball marinara as we are too lazy to cook and live right by a subway as today is payday, i suspect we may end up doing the same tonight lol!
i recently bought some sub rolls and meatballs, and marinara sauce from sainsburys to try make my own....they tasted like poo! how does subway do it!!*


----------



## Just_Jen

bexylicious said:


> *the past 2 nites ive had a subway meatball marinara as we are too lazy to cook and live right by a subway as today is payday, i suspect we may end up doing the same tonight lol!
> i recently bought some sub rolls and meatballs, and marinara sauce from sainsburys to try make my own....they tasted like poo! how does subway do it!!*



i keep trying to do that too! i think subway are just magic...because you can never, and i mean NEVER recreate their gorgeous meatball marinara's!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be leftover spagetti fried up real crispy and baked chicken thigh, sauteed zucchini and dessert, ice cream...mango flavour YUM


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm having a "meat" day... lol
I'm making chicken enchiladas and I cannot wait. I hope I have enough cheese!!!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I'm having a "meat" day... lol
> I'm making chicken enchiladas and I cannot wait. I hope I have enough cheese!!!



Are you usually a vegetarian?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I have been for awhile, but I am just getting over a lengthy illness and it seems I really want meat for some reason. I never eat red meat, but do eat chicken, turkey or seafood on occasion.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Tonight...because we're kid-free...I bought sushi and a couple bottles of champagne.  

so it's sushi night!!!


----------



## bexy

*tonight i didnt have a subway i had a pizza lol!! with meatballs on!*


----------



## ekmanifest

Brandi said:


> Tonight will be leftover spagetti fried up real crispy and baked chicken thigh, sauteed zucchini and dessert, ice cream...mango flavour YUM



Can you just come be my personal chef?


----------



## Brandi

ekmanifest said:


> Can you just come be my personal chef?



Sure, but you may gain some weight lol


----------



## sugar and spice

Pizza burgers, I used to love to get these at school when I would, on the rare occasion, get to buy lunch. They are not really burgers they are pizzas made on hamburger buns. My step son just lights up on pizza burger night:eat2:.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm making a 15 lb ham..yeah..not kidding.LOL

SO, it'll be ham, new potatoes and green beans and dinner rolls.

Tomorrow-ham steaks, eggs and buscuits

Monday- Ham and cheese quiche

Tuesday-Ham and spaghetti casserole

Wednesay-Ham wraps

Thursday.. Death by Ham

LOL


----------



## ekmanifest

Brandi said:


> Sure, but you may gain some weight lol



Someone in my life might find that a lovely side effect


----------



## IdahoCynth

I pressure cooked boneless pork ribs and they were nice! Very big and fairly lean, and they turned out fall apart tender. I made some 4 cheese mashed potatoes to go with it.

"the dachshund approved of this meal"


----------



## Friday

The dachshund ain't the only one. Of all the things I cut back on to control the blood sugar, white potatoes, especially mashed, are the thing I miss the most. There just are no substitutes. We're having my MiL over for dinner tomorrow though and that requires mashed Yukon golds. Hooray! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork Loin roast (with rosemary and olive oil), with roasted Yukon Golds (is there an echo in here) and asparagus.


----------



## Neen

MMm dinner..my mouth is watering just thinking about it!! 
When i get home, dinner will be: macaroni and cheese, a salad, some leftover terriyaki steak. mmmmm Dessert: Homeade peach cobbler.. or.. hershey sundea pie from Burger king..!:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> The dachshund ain't the only one. Of all the things I cut back on to control the blood sugar, white potatoes, especially mashed, are the thing I miss the most. There just are no substitutes. We're having my MiL over for dinner tomorrow though and that requires mashed Yukon golds. Hooray! :eat2:



I love mashed potatoes, they would be very hard to give up. I don't like sweet potatoes so I have no where else to turn but to my lovely potato of choice... russet. While I do enjoy red, yukon and other potatoes the russet is my "main tater".


----------



## Brandi

I made a little too spicy for Lexxi jambayla lol so I got a tortilla shell put some sour cream and cheese and jambayla...and she ate it all up...x 2 lol


----------



## IdahoCynth

I roasted a chicken and potatoes. I went all  vertical on the chicken and it has the most lovely crispy skin. I rubbed the potatoes with oil too so they are nice and brown.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pork noodle soup with gahhhhlic bread


----------



## HottiMegan

I ate a vegetarian burrito bowl from Chipotle on a HUGE bed of romaine lettuce. it was oh so yummy


----------



## Just_Jen

me and Rottcodd had leftover random korma curry and microwaved baked potatoes  Yummooo  ...btw Rottcodd is also a snob and hates microwaved baked potatoes..BAH STUPID MAN!!! 

microwave addicts unite!!! well...not addicts..but appreciators..?


----------



## wistful

Spaghetti W/ a pesto sauce and bits of flaked salmon..A piece of dark,crusty pumpernickel with butter.Yum


----------



## Nerdzilla

Today was Miso Soup. Miso paste, noodles, spring onions, chilli powder, lime juice. Two bowls and I'm done


----------



## Fuzzy

We had dinner at Ruth Chris, but it was too dark for the pics from my camera phone to turn out.  I had the ribeye, with a blue cheese crust, steamed broccoli and steakhouse taters with roasted gahlic. Cloves! OMG! The calamari with the sweet hot thai sauce appetizer was really good too.  Too full for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

It was gyro and cheese cake from Romio's night.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Mushroom, arugula, red onion, and tomato panini, with a side of dark chocolate and a clementine. Perfect!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am on a 2 day fast food roll and that just doesn't happen to me. I went to "Bad Boy Burgers" tonight and got a nice greaeeezzeeyyy cheese burger for me and chicken nuggets for the dachshund.


I KNOW I will regret this tomorrow when my fingers are so swollen that I can barely type and my knees so puffy it hurts to walk.

Sometimes the crave just can't be stopped....


----------



## franchescassbbw

breaded veal with cream gravy, black eyed peas, rice, sweet tea, and cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fuzzy said:


> We had dinner at Ruth Chris, but it was too dark for the pics from my camera phone to turn out.  I had the ribeye, with a blue cheese crust, steamed broccoli and steakhouse taters with roasted gahlic. Cloves! OMG! The calamari with the sweet hot thai sauce appetizer was really good too.  Too full for dessert.



Ooohh was it a special occasion? Sounds de-lish!


----------



## Fuzzy

um.. we were on the company dime?


----------



## franchescassbbw

Fuzzy said:


> We had dinner at Ruth Chris, but it was too dark for the pics from my camera phone to turn out.  I had the ribeye, with a blue cheese crust, steamed broccoli and steakhouse taters with roasted gahlic. Cloves! OMG! The calamari with the sweet hot thai sauce appetizer was really good too.  Too full for dessert.


Did you have cheese sauce over the broccoli? That's the only way I can eat it.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I made homemade eggplant parm....so good!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Fuzzy said:


> Too full for dessert.



NEVER too full for dessert!!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight was: Orange ginger salmon, over a bed of mixed greens.. steamed spinich with lemon.. and some miso soup.
Dessert: Black raspberry ice cream..(like 4 bowls of it.):eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Tonight: The rest of a soy cheese and mushroom pizza. Possibly later: Ice cream for a sore throat.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Tonight made tequila lime turkey breast tenders with cheesy mashed potatoes and garlic butter green beans!  yay


----------



## Friday

Wasn't tonight, but I'm behind.






Fried chicken with mashed Yukon golds and milk gravy. Plus the Mr splurged and brought me home some fresh asparagus. Couple more months and it will be 99¢ lb and I will eat it everyday. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Tonight will be: Ziti with some cherry tomatoes, parmesan cheese and a splash of balsamic vinegar.. dessert: black raspberry ice cream with whip cream and cherries!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight's menu:

Baked boneless chicken breasts with spices and a bit of extra virgin olive oil
Veggie salad w/ blue cheese

Dessert is leftover Carvel ice cream cake...gotta LOVE those chocolate crunchies in the middle!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


>



THAT is some perfect looking chicken right there.


----------



## Ryan

Home-made quesadillas (chedder and Monterrey Jack cheese with fresh avacodos), black beans, tortilla chips and bottled water.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a big pot of brown rice and TVP (textured veggie protein) and am having that with cut up tofu burger and tomato sauce with italian seasoning with a smidge of parmesan.. simple yet yummy


----------



## cute_obese_girl

HottiMegan said:


> I made a big pot of brown rice and TVP (textured veggie protein) and am having that with cut up tofu burger and tomato sauce with italian seasoning with a smidge of parmesan.. simple yet yummy



I've never though of adding TVP to rice, just stew type stuff like chili. Do you do anything to season or flavor the rice? Otherwise I'd think it would be pretty tasteless, no?


----------



## HottiMegan

I dont add anything while it's cooking. I add a galic mixture on it when i want to have italian or i spice it up mexican style when i'm eating it. I use tvp on my rice to reduce the starch i take in one sitting. It feels like i'm having a lot of rice but i'm probably having 2/3 of it.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

homemade 5-bean and ham soup with grilled cheese sandwiches ~ simple yet heartwarming!


----------



## Nerdzilla

Just_Jen said:


> microwave addicts unite!!! well...not addicts..but appreciators..?



Definitely! Tonight was a roast chicken, cooked coated in bacon, the finished with a honey glaze, mixed veggies and... microwave mashed potato! Less peeling! Less effort! Reasonable taste!

Full now


----------



## sugar and spice

T-Bone steaks and baked potatoes with melted butter yumm yumm:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Let's see..tonight is Grilled cheese sandwiches... tomato soup with garlic breadsticks..ceaser salad...dessert: expresso ricotta cream!:eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

spinach pie with pepperoni and cheese


----------



## Brandi

Meatball casserole...

Line a baking pan with pam then put frozen or cooked meatballs about an inch apart, pour your favourite biscuit mix (mine is like a very soft bread yum) over the meatballs. Put it in the oven at 350 until the biscuits mixture is just turning golden, then top it with your favourite toppings, mine were green peppers, garlic and onions, then I covered it in tomato sauce, then lots of cheese. Bake until cheese is completely melted!

I've also covered my meatballs in my biscuit mixture individually and fried them, then put it on my plate, topped with cheese and put tomato sauce on the side to dip! YUM


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm recouperating from my first migraine in pregnancy so i sent the family out to get some take and bake pizza. I got a thin crust with black olives and extra cheese.. Hubby got a veggie deluxe pizza..


----------



## mszwebs

Garlic and Rosemary pork loin wrapped in bacon, rice and cream corn...lol... (Im addicted, i can't help it) and crusty rolls.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made some good stuff this past week.

Monday: Stir fried shrimp and assorted veggies (with ginger) with red curry sauce (red curry paste w/coconut milk) served over brown rice

Tuesday: Pork, assorted veggies, and pineapple in a light orange/pineapple sauce (made with orange marmalade, pineapple and orange juice, brown sugar and vinegar) served over brown rice

Wednesday: Baked orange roughy w/lemon, parmesan garlic rice (from a box), with fresh veggies and blue cheese dip

Then last night I had enough cooking, so we ordered pizza and wings from a local chain called Romeo's. Tonight the plan is for pasta, but I'm kind of hoping Gottfried will suggest Indian.


----------



## Neen

Tonights dinner : Pad Thai with lime ...one order..maybe 2!
Some veggie 'fresh rolls' (4)with peanut sauce... some tea with honey.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

An old comfort food favorite...hot turkey sandwiches w/ gravy, mashed potatoes and corn. Fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is hot italian sausage/chicken/mushroom/green pepper lasagna and grilled garlic bread with a nice tossed salad!

Dessert, fresh blueberries with whipped cream


----------



## Just_Jen

i've just had the most gorgeous veggie pizza! got it from a supermarket but added mushrooms, tomatoes and extra cheese with some chilli powder, was YUMO!!


----------



## mybluice

Chicken soft tacos. 

View attachment Chicken Soft Tacos1.jpg


View attachment Chicken Soft Tacos2.jpg


View attachment Chicken Soft Tacos3.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had to make tacos after seeing mybluice's tacos.


----------



## Brandi

I'm making salad with lots of veggies (spinach, cucumbers, carrot, tomato, red pepper, broccoli and cauliflower) with hidden valley ranch dressing. BBQ'd cod with spicy mayo and iceburge lettuce on a crusty bun. YUM

Dessert apple slices with caramel cream cheese


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

mybluice said:


> Chicken soft tacos.



YUMMO!!:eat2:


----------



## CandySmooch

Local chain called Original Pizza - gonna get a large pepperoni well done w/ a side of mozzerella sticks & xtra marinara sauce. Ya know it doesn't matter what mood I'm in - I can eat pizza anytime as long as its not from the same place right in a row. When I was preggers I'd literally eat pizza 3-4 times a week for my full 9 months and wasn't sick of it. Still lovin' it!


----------



## Ryan

I had Pad Thai for dinner. :eat1:


----------



## goofy girl

Since I sat on my butt all day while soon to be Mr. Goofy went to work, I decided to make a nice dinner (not sandwiches or frozen food..we've been doing that alot lately!) so we're having sirloin tips topped with sauteed mushrooms and blue cheese, buttery roasted potatoes, sugar snap peas, and dinner rolls. I'll try to take pics..I almost never remember until it's too late and half eaten :doh:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I am actually trying a new recipe today, Crockpot Creamcheese Chicken. Since I can always eat chicken and I LOVE cream cheese, I had to try it.
I am serving it with plain noodles and cooked spinach. I hope it is good.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Meatballs in gravy with rice and cheesy broccoli


----------



## SoVerySoft

DumbAssBunny said:


> I am actually trying a new recipe today, Crockpot Creamcheese Chicken. Since I can always eat chicken and I LOVE cream cheese, I had to try it.
> I am serving it with plain noodles and cooked spinach. I hope it is good.



I think you shouldn't have moved from NJ. But I am selfish like that.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> I think you shouldn't have moved from NJ. But I am selfish like that.



If you ever come to Florida, stop over and I will make you all of my best cream cheese recipes. P.S. The chicken and sauce was FABULOUS. Even hubby loved it. PM me if you want the recipe.:eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

BBQ chicken wings, and a mix of curly fries and tots. Great pms food!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fake lobster and fried potatoes.. I think the fried food thread go to me.
And now I am having a slice of pumpkin bread with butta.


----------



## Brandi

DumbAssBunny said:


> If you ever come to Florida, stop over and I will make you all of my best cream cheese recipes. P.S. The chicken and sauce was FABULOUS. Even hubby loved it. PM me if you want the recipe.:eat1:




I'd love the recipe please


----------



## Brandi

Tonight my daughter asked for a toasted bacon tomato sandwich and a raspberry yoghurt....I didn't feel like this so we had separate dinners tonight. I had two hotdogs with some veggies. She helped me with my dinner as well lmao


----------



## sugar and spice

Last night we had pork chops, scalloped potatoes, baked apples and green beans.
Tonight rigatoni with meat sauce and Mozzarella cheese with Italian bread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am thinking about making some nachos. I dont know, something easy since i am stuffed up and feel miserable from a cold.


----------



## Just_Jen

im going to make some cauliflower brocolli cheese and i might add some chips into the mix  yummo


----------



## Brandi

Pizza and wing night lol haven't had one of these in a long time!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

chicken salad sammies, red beet eggs and sun tea ~ didn't feel like cooking :doh:


----------



## sugar and spice

Chicken and stuffing casserole, I like it because it has all the creamy goodness of a pot pie without having to deal with pie crust. I'm funny about crust, sometimes I like it but most times I don't. Tomorrow is order out night YAY!!!! I wont have to cook!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I can't wait till hubby comes home. We are having homemade split pea soup with ham that I started yesterday with homemade croutons that I baked with fresh herbs hubby grew.
Good thing I put them away for dinner cause I started eating them and had a hard time stopping.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I wanted pizza, so I ordered a white pie with broccoli rabe, fresh garlic and sausage.

I am eating it now. Very delicious!

I bet they add it to their menu.


----------



## Just_Jen

bbq chicken pizza! first thing i've eaten all day..stupid hangover!


----------



## CrankySpice

In the oven right now is a bastardized Chicken Tetrazzini.....3 cups chicken meat (from a roast chicken dinner earlier in the week); 2 chopped onions, softened in butter; 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 can cream of chicken soup, 1 cup whipping cream, box of Campinelli pasta, cup of petite peas (frozen), 1 cup cheddar cheese in a casserole dish and covered with bread crumbs. Smells wonderful!


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheese burgers and tater tots, I didn't feel like making anything elaborate tonight.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

3-bean chile in the crockpot and warm, buttery biscuits


----------



## Fuzzy

US Senate Bean Soup, recipe from Joy of Cooking.


----------



## Brandi

BBQ's ribs with spanish rice and a grilled corn on the cob.

Dessert peach slices with whipped cream


----------



## sugar and spice

Roast Beef, Mashed Potatoes, Carrots, Gravy, Rolls, :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

tortellini with vodka sauce, and italian bread.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Lobster bisque! I picked it up from whole foods after I had a sample, and I thought it was delish!:eat1:


----------



## CrankySpice

Tuna Mac! An old quickie standby.


----------



## goofy girl

Chicken parm and french fries from the restaurant downstairs. Was supposed to be tortellini but Steve was too tired to cook (boil water and open a jar of sauce??) which I think is *hilarious* since last night he woke me up to make dinner. In any case, the chicken was really good!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am going to make chicken and dumplings and have it with a salad. 

Today was grocery day and I ordered a bag of frozen chicken breasts. There were 4 breasts in the bag and they were HUGE. They completley filled my pressure cooker.
I also ordered some baker potatoes and they too were huge; it must be giant food day at Albertsons.


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight... grilled marinaded steak.. rosemary-garlic potatoes.. ceaser salad, and some whoopie pies for dessert!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make broccoli beef with some mornign star farms beefless strips. I'll serve it over brown rice probably  I always love this dish at the vegetarian chinese restaurants


----------



## Brandi

I made venison stew. Big pieces of venison, potatoes, carrots, mushrooms and baby peas. My daughter had 3 servings with fresh thickly buttered bread.


----------



## mybluice

Quiche :eat2:
Ham, mushrooms, asparagus, 3 kinds of cheese. 

View attachment Quiche.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Chicken and broccoli manicotti. It was a new recipe and I was really happy with how it turned out.:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

mybluice said:


> Quiche :eat2:
> Ham, mushrooms, asparagus, 3 kinds of cheese.



OK, this looks WAYYY too good. 


p.s. Where's the pic of the quiche with a piece missing (so we can see the inside??? )


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Meatball subs they were so good I ate two:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had some mushroom pizza, and a salad with blue cheese dressing. Leftovers from last night, but sooooo good!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight my step-mom cooked...we had roast chicken, potato filling, homemade chicken gravy, broccoli and corn. For dessert me and Luke (my 2 yo) made choc. chip & cream cheese brownie cupcakes.


----------



## CrankySpice

we just had the best beef fried rice I've ever made. Seriously. It was so SO good. I think it was the bacon I snuck into it.


----------



## Brandi

Shredded beef in a very nice mushroom gravy with garlic smashed potatoes and corn YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a Mexican version of Mac and Cheese it turned out pretty good.:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Mmm dinner.. i was so hungry tonight after working a 12 hour day at work i could have eaten my shoe. Thus, the large amount of dinner!
1/2 very large terriyaki steak
gigantic salad, with feta, olives, corn, tomato, cucumber, slivered almonds..
half a pack of oreo's with milk.
2 glasses of iced tea
3 garlic breadsticks
mashed potatoes.. like a pound of them w/butter 
and for dessert.. half a pint of ben and jerry's 'chunky monkey'.:eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

It was a 'clean out the fridge' night for me...dontcha just love those? Anyways, I had some spaghetti, some tomato sauce, some mushrooms, some fresh mozz. cheese. I sauteed the mushrooms, cooked the pasta, and mixed them up with the sauce in a baking pan. Then, I topped it off with the cheese and baked until bubbly. The result was awesome! So delicious, kinda like lasagna.:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonite is meatloaf muffins (instead of baking a big meatloaf, fill a muffin tin with the mixture, my son loves these!), mashed potatoes (homemade not the instant...yuck!) and buttered corn. For dessert I'm making CrankySpice's "Creamy Dreamy Rice Pudding" from the January Iron Foodee Challenge.


----------



## mybluice

Homemade Cheddar Cheese Soup with French Fried Onions on top and some toasted baugettes...see Everyday food pics for pic if interested.....


----------



## sugar and spice

Friday is order out night YAY!!!! I had BBQ chicken sub and fries:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Tostadas slathered in home made beans and spanish rice mmmm


----------



## cute_obese_girl

sugar and spice said:


> I made a Mexican version of Mac and Cheese it turned out pretty good.:eat2:



Curious. What makes it Mexican style? Intriguing minds want to know. Ok, well, I do anyway


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Tonite is meatloaf muffins (instead of baking a big meatloaf, fill a muffin tin with the mixture, my son loves these!), mashed potatoes (homemade not the instant...yuck!) and buttered corn. For dessert I'm making CrankySpice's "Creamy Dreamy Rice Pudding" from the January Iron Foodee Challenge.



That sounds really good! I love the muffin meatloaf idea. And let us know how the rice pudding comes out. Sounds like it's been a hit so far.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Mac N Cheese that had a Mexican twist to it the other night and it turned out really tasty heres the recipe. Ingredients: 1 Kraft deluxe mac and cheese sharp cheddar flavor
1 Ortega hard shell taco kit
1 lb ground beef
1 bag shredded Mexican cheese
1 8 oz. sour cream ( optional )
1 bag frozen corn


Directions: Brown ground beef and prepare per directions on box of taco kit for making 
tacos.
Prepare Kraft Mac N Cheese per directions on box.
When taco meat is ready mix in bag of frozen corn.
Pour taco sauce from kit over meat mixture.
When Mac N Cheese is ready mix together with meat mixture.
Add half of bag of Mexican cheese to mixture.
Crush hard shell taco shells from kit and add to mixture and stir.
Top completed mixture with remaining cheese and heat til melted.
Serve with dollop of sour cream if you like your preference.

This was so good my husband is still talking about it LOL. :eat2: I hope you all try it and enjoy it.


----------



## Brandi

Chilli with garlic bread with cheese.

Pistachio pudding for dessert


----------



## sugar and spice

Chicken Bacon Ranch Pasta Salad My family liked it, but I'm kinda so-so about pasta salad. I dont know why I cook stuff I already know I'm not crazy about:doh:


----------



## Tina

Thin boneless pork loin chops grilled in olive oil and garlic and then added to an Italian tomato-cream sauce and simmered until tender. Will be serving with parmesan-proscuitto tortellini and salad.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

authentic tacos made from a roast cooked in a crock with taco seasoning until tender then pulled apart into bite size pieces, the usual taco fixin's lettuce, chopped tomatoes, black olive slices, shredded cheese, chopped red onion, hot salsa & sour cream on hard & soft shells. also had some leftover fruit salad I made for yesterdays superbowl party. it's my own concoction, not sure what to call it though, it has sliced starfruit, blueberries, white grapes, canned peaches & juice, and some red & black plums sliced. I've made it a few times and it's good, I guess 5-fruit salad, or not fruit cocktail fruit salad, the *other* fruit salad....I don't know what sounds best?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ashmamma84

Fresh steamed brocolli with a pat of butter, salt and pepper to taste

Pan fried tilapia -- perfectly crispy on the outside, and white and flaky on the inside

Wild rice


For dessert -- pepperidge farm cookies and a scoop or two of sorbet


----------



## The Orange Mage

Chicken noodle soup with mushrooms, too!

But I have found my next food conquest: http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060908-Aussie_Hangover_Cure


----------



## Friday

I had simmered a whole chicken because I was supposed to be making a pot pie but lazyed out on the pie crust. We had a lot of fresh broccoli and cauliflower to use up so that was my excuse. Instead as some penne noodles cooked I pulled the meat apart into bite sized pieces while the broth simmered down to concentrate a it a little. I then seasoned and thickened it to an almost gravy consistency and then tossed in about 6-8 ozs of cubed Velveeta. When the noodles were nearly done I dumped about 3 cups each of broccoli and cauliflower florets that I had partially cooked in the microwave. Drained the penne and vegies, stirred in the chicken and then poured cheesy sauce over and mixed again. It was tasty, but I think next time I'm adding some sauteed 'shrooms too.


----------



## Neen

Hmm tonights dinner is going to be: veggie sushi (carrot, cucumber, avacado)
with a bowl of miso soup.. 
3 garlic breadsticks
maybe some leftover salad..
(can you tell it's 'clean out the fridge day?)


----------



## Brandi

Pork and bean burritos with lots of sour cream and cheese. Green peppers, cucumber, and tomato slices on the side.

Dessert a chocolate covered ice cream bar I got from M&M meats...omg it's sooo good!


----------



## Brandi

Lamb fajitas with rice...maybe a salad too. lol


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I wouldn't mind this: A ship made of meat.

Ingredients:
~20 sausages
~48 rashers of bacon
1.2kg of sausage meat
1kg of pork mince
10 franks
1kg of pastry (not 100% meat this time




)
1 onion
1 mushroom
2 packets of chipotle sausages
various food colourings
sage


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking about making some Chinese cabbage/tofu wraps. They're a quick, easy meal that my mom taught me to make. I've been wanting some serious roughage back in my diet


----------



## Brandi

My dinner had a little change...on a greek warm pita I put tzakiki sauce, shredded lamb, red onion, tomato and spinach...OMG to die for. My daughter had one an half. lol

Dessert baklava


----------



## TearInYourHand

HottiMegan said:


> I'm thinking about making some Chinese cabbage/tofu wraps. They're a quick, easy meal that my mom taught me to make. I've been wanting some serious roughage back in my diet



Ooh Megan, can you post the recipe for these? I am actually surfing Dims to try to get some dinner ideas, and I actually have tofu and cabbage in the fridge! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brandi

TearInYourHand said:


> Ooh Megan, can you post the recipe for these? I am actually surfing Dims to try to get some dinner ideas, and I actually have tofu and cabbage in the fridge! Thanks in advance!




Have you ever took leftover broccoli and cut it up small and covered half a tortilla shell with broccoli and topped with cheese, then fold, push down a little and bake until cheese is melted? Sooooo good!


----------



## HottiMegan

TearInYourHand said:


> Ooh Megan, can you post the recipe for these? I am actually surfing Dims to try to get some dinner ideas, and I actually have tofu and cabbage in the fridge! Thanks in advance!



It's really easy. I just take a chopped onion and sauté it. Then I throw in as much chopped cabbage as i can fit in the big pan cook it down a little and add some more (since i make it for two big eaters) I cube up tofu and throw that in shortly after the cabbage. Then sprinkle with soy sauce, garlic and ginger.

Throw the concoction in a tortilla and top with hoisen sauce. it's easy, quick and tasty.


----------



## MissToodles

Turkey sandwich on a poppy seed roll with some radish sprouts, Kosciusko mustard and green seedless grapes.


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheese burgers and spicy tater wedges and original Klondike bar for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I worked from home today so I had time to make tacos for lunch. Now the tacos are having ME for dinner..... ugh.

I am having a glass of milk and an acid reducer.


----------



## sugar and spice

Frito Pie...I got the idea to make it from watching King Of The Hill Peggy Hill is always making Frito Pie and she brings it to neighborhood parties and is so proud of it, so I googled it. sure enough there is a recipe for Frito Pie. basically for anyone who had never heard of it like me it is just Frito chips, chili, onions and cheese, layered together in a casserole and baked until heated through and cheese is all melty:eat2:. It is pretty good, I'm in such a food rut lately I'm getting ideas for recipes from cartoon characters:doh: now thats desperate.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Meatloaf, mashed cheezy potatoes and sauteed green beans almondine


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm so not feeling like eating but i'm going to make some mac n cheese. I thought maybe some mac n cheese might comfort my pain.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken parmasean with sprial pasta and lots of sauce, now I put the cooked pasta and chicken side by side in my gt express...chicken from raw...took 12 minutes to cook! YUM Pasta was like the way I like it too..crispy!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Brandi said:


> Chicken parmasean with sprial pasta and lots of sauce, now I put the cooked pasta and chicken side by side in my gt express...chicken from raw...took 12 minutes to cook! YUM Pasta was like the way I like it too..crispy!



I love my GT Xpress...it ROCKS!!! :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm gonna make broccoli rice caserole today.. i'm craving some broccoli in a big sort of way!


----------



## sugar and spice

Its pizza night! I ordered some chicken tenders too with BBQ sauce yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

The Orange Mage said:


> Chicken noodle soup with mushrooms, too!
> 
> But I have found my next food conquest: http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20060908-Aussie_Hangover_Cure



Whoa! At first I thought "ewww!" but then when I saw the finished product with the browned melted cheese and the bacon...It looked good! I would try a slice!

Tho' I think I'd leave the bun off of the burger.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> Whoa! At first I thought "ewww!" but then when I saw the finished product with the browned melted cheese and the bacon...It looked good! I would try a slice!
> 
> Tho' I think I'd leave the bun off of the burger.



I agree! Just the cheeseburgers, no buns. Wow! It really looks amazing doesn't it?! :smitten: I think I am going to have to try this!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is spinach and feta cheese perogies...and instead of sour cream, I'm using tzakiki sauce. Now I'm placing the perogies over a cucumber, tomato, black olive, more feta cheese salad.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was greek spinich pie (spanikopita) home made of course.. greek salad, with kalamata olives. Some tomato soup..
Glass of mango juice with a splash of lime!


----------



## wistful

There must be something in the air today/tonight because I had Greek also(well more like Greek-american but still) I had a gyro on a pita w/ a small greek salad on the side..yum!! One complaint Though ..outside of NYC they don't seem to put anchovies on Greek salads nearly as much.While I'm normally not big on anchovies in most things, I *really* enjoy them in a greek sald.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Nice juicy rare prime rib, baked potato w/ sour cream, tossed gorgonzola salad...MmMmMmM!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Hey it sounds like everyone eats pretty damn well on Saturday nights!! 

I had brie and fruit for dinner. I had just gotten home from the grocery store, and didn't feel like making meatloaf yet, or eating the cedar plank salmon I bought.

Of course hours later I *did* make the meatloaf and I just had 3 plates of it.


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm making pork chops, stuffing, escalloped apples and candied carrots:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Don't forget the Doubles!


----------



## sugar and spice

Yep thats deeezert:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

I took inventory of my fridge, and I realized that I have half a head of cabbage and a bag of potatoes hiding out in the back....also some stray sticks of butter in there....that can only mean one thing for dinner.....

Cheesy potato and cabbage pastry pockets!

MMMmmm!!! One of my faves that I make each winter. I think it's about that time of year!


----------



## Brandi

Well it's my birthday and my sister delivered
Prime rib
Creamy mashed potatoes
the best corn ever

and a mango mousse cake (she said there was a naughty gift in the middle of the cake....so I'm letting my daughter eat the outside of it - lmao!)
YUM


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

We are having Roast Chicken, baked twice baked potatoes and broccoli/cauliflower cheese casserole. YUM!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of making some brown rice pasta with spaghetti sauce full of onions, morning star meatless crumbles and spinach.


----------



## Neen

Tonights dinner was...Ziti in a lemon butter sauce with capers. Ceaser salad with croutons and avacado. Tooz's Lemon milkshake for dessert!:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I'm having left over prime rib, which I warmed up and put creamy dijonnaise and it's on a huge cheddar cheese soft bagel with onion. A nice greek salad on the side.

Dessert is a orange banana smoothie.

YUM


----------



## mossystate

Making homemade chicken noodle soup. The chicken is boiling and I can smell the thyme and garlic...mmmmm.


----------



## Red

mossystate said:


> Making homemade chicken noodle soup. The chicken is boiling and I can smell the thyme and garlic...mmmmm.



Oooh I could go for some of that right now, lush.


----------



## HottiMegan

hmm.. Since it's 5pm i should start thinking about dinner.. i'm thinking about making some spanish rice and tostadas. I love making rice dishes cuz i just throw the concoction into the rice cooker plug it in and forget about it for a half hour. It's a godsend!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered out tonight. Gyro with feta and a slice of new york cheese cake. Yummy!


----------



## Brandi

I didn't know where to stick this...lol But I am making it on Saturday night for dinner with mashed potatoes and green beans

*Popeye's Fried Chicken*

3 c Self-rising flour
1 c Cornstarch
3 tb Seasoned salt
2 tb Paprika
1 ts Baking soda
1 pk Italian Salad Dressing Mix Powder 
1 pk Onion Soup Mix -- (1 1/2 Ounces)
1 pk Spaghetti sauce mix -- (1/2 Ounce)
3 tb Sugar
3 c Corn flakes -- crushed
2 Eggs -- well beaten
1/4 c Cold water
4 lb Chicken -- cut up (I'm just using thighs)
Hot sauce (optional) but add it into the egg mixture

Combine first 9 ingredients in large bowl. Put the cornflakes into
another bowl. Put eggs and water in a 3rd bowl. Put enough corn oil
into a heavy roomy skillet to fill it 1" deep. Get it HOT! Grease a
9x12x2 baking pan. Set it aside. Preheat oven to 350~. Dip chicken
pieces 1 piece at a time as follows: 1-Into dry coating mix. 2-Into
egg and water mix. 3-Into corn flakes. 4-Briskly but briefly back
into dry mix. 5-Drop into hot oil, skin-side-down and brown 3 to 4
minutes on medium high. Turn and brown other side of each piece.
Don't crowd pieces during frying. Place in prepared pan in single
layer, skin-side-up. Seal in foil, on 3 sides only, leaving 1 side
loose for steam to escape. Bake at 350~ for 35-40 minutes removing
foil then to test tenderness of chicken. Allow to bake uncovered 5
minutes longer to crisp the coating. Serves 4. Leftovers refrigerate
well up to 4 days. Do not freeze these leftovers. Leftover coating
mix (1st 9 ingredients) can be stored at room temp in covered
container up to 2 months.


----------



## sugar and spice

I love Popeyes chicken!:eat2: Tell us how it turns out I will be curious to see if it turns out just like theirs.


----------



## HottiMegan

Thanks to the grilled cheese thread, I'm going to make grilled cheese sammies and have roasted red pepper tomato soup


----------



## NancyGirl74

I don't know what came over me but I actually cooked tonight. I made something I had seen on 30 Minute Meals...which took me an hour. Anyway, it turned out really well. I'm sooo proud of myself. I'm not a cook so this was a fairly major undertaking for me.

Here is the link to the recipe:http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_108352,00.html

And here is my finished product:
View attachment 36339


For dessert, a cake of my own invention:
View attachment 36340


----------



## Ruby Ripples

chicken thighs baked in soy sauce, garlic and ginger. So easy but SO tasty!! I was to have two for dinner with couscous... but ... Ive had four , lol, only two left to freeze now


----------



## sugar and spice

NancyGirl74 said:


> I don't know what came over me but I actually cooked tonight. I made something I had seen on 30 Minute Meals...which took me an hour. Anyway, it turned out really well. I'm sooo proud of myself. I'm not a cook so this was a fairly major undertaking for me.
> 
> Here is the link to the recipe:http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_108352,00.html
> 
> And here is my finished product:
> View attachment 36339
> 
> 
> For dessert, a cake of my own invention:
> View attachment 36340


OMG!!!!! That cake looks delicious I want some:eat2::eat2:


----------



## ekmanifest

Brandi said:


> I'm having left over prime rib, which I warmed up and put creamy dijonnaise and it's on a huge cheddar cheese soft bagel with onion. A nice greek salad on the side.
> 
> Dessert is a orange banana smoothie.
> 
> YUM



Oh my god that sounds so good . . . .


----------



## Neen

Hmm dinner tonight is marinaded chicken breasts (italian dressing, lemon pepper, soy sauce) marinaded for 2 days..so they are tender!
Served with a huge greek salad and some cupcakes for dessert


----------



## IdahoCynth

I picked up some Popeyes chicken on the way home. And I made some instant pudding. That concludes my Friday evening eats.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're doing make your own hoagies tonight. I might make some cheesecake flavored pudding later too


----------



## corbinFA

Whelp, tonight is leftover Valentines chocolate night! (I'm a starving college student.)


----------



## Brandi

Last night I had a breaded pork cutlet (baked until real crispy) with tomato sauce and mozz on top on a bun..YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm trying out a recipe I found for tater tot casserole tonight, We'll see, I hope it turns out good and not bland.


----------



## Brandi

I was suppose to have my homemade popeyes today, but I really don't think I can handle anything fried today. My tummy is a little off today. BLAH! Going to bake chicken and have mashed potatoes and squash with stuffing.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Nancy, what do you call this cake creation of yours and could you share the recipe with me/us it looks delicious!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

I am drooling right not at the smell of my cheesy lasagna baking right now. I get to eat it in like 5 minutes  mmmmm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Homemade burgers on the grill with deep fried sweet potato fries...YUMMY!!


----------



## Neen

Individual cheese pizzas, salad, and chocolate milkshakes!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I'm going to make bleu cheese and bacon macaroni & cheese w/ a side salad for dinner tonight. I saw the recipe on The Food Network this morning. I hope it turns out as good as it looked!


----------



## Neen

Dinner...hmmm...hopefully the 2nd order of pad thai with tofu i got. With..a side salad...and russian dressing. Maybe some chik'n tenders with bbq sauce too!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm seriously craving some cheesy broccoli rice with EXTRA broccoli, so that's what i'm making tonight..


----------



## sugar and spice

I made some chicken stir-fry it was mighty tasty.:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I made sweet chile with corn bread. For dessert we'll have strawberry cake w/ cream cheese icing that I baked yesterday.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Turkey tacos in hard shells. I used white chedder and white corn shells to make it "white food night" .


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm thinking about making some nachos with fresh black beans and guacamole.. mmmm


----------



## Isa

PB&J on white bread. Desert is Girl Scout Cookies - Lemonades to be exact.


----------



## sugar and spice

I baked breaded chicken breast fillets and made Chicken Bacon Ranch sandwiches on really tasty onion rolls for dinner tonight. :eat2:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Chicken and bok choy pasta bake in a mustard cream sauce. It was the first time I made it and it was deelish.


----------



## Tina

Tonight I am in the mood to have breakfast for dinner. I will be making a couple of large sausages that we found at a little shop that's made from good quality meat, along with some left over potatoes I cubed and mixed with olive oil and herbs. I'll cook them in a bit more oil and put some shredded sharp cheddar on them and brown the bottoms until crispy. Then I'll make eggs scrambled with brie. I'd love to have grilled onions in these things, but my honey doesn't like onions.




The last thing will be frozen whole grain waffles with a bit of butter and real maple syrup.


----------



## sugar and spice

Friday is order out night for us so we are getting pizza and I don't have to cook:bounce:
I can't tell you how happy this makes me.


----------



## IdahoCynth

The dreaded pigs in a blanket. Kickin it old school cafeteria style.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm sort of craving comfort food. So it's a box of Mac N Cheese for me, doctored up with onions and shredded cheddar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Prime Rib, baked potato, salad with Gorgonzola cheese and italian dressing. YUM!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^You just made me jealous...and hungry!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

AT my son's request (or recent complaint at all the "foreign food" I make  ), tonight was haggis, neeps and tatties. I put extra butter on my already butterlicious and cream enriched mashed potatoes, and just went to heaven as I ate!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight : stuffed crust cheese pizza, with some salad, and large glass of coke. Dessert : chocolate cake with hershey kisses inside so it's all gooey right out of the oven!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

Neen said:


> Dinner tonight : stuffed crust cheese pizza, with some salad, and large glass of coke. Dessert : chocolate cake with hershey kisses inside so it's all gooey right out of the oven!!!



OMG that cake sounds amazing!!!! I must have some:eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tonight after a day of MMA and running, I'm having pupu steak with lots of pupu sauce (Think soy sauce loaded with vegetables, cilantro, and peppers ) on top of rice. 

Mixed vegetables (Corn, carrots, peas, and green beans) on the side.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> AT my son's request (or recent complaint at all the "foreign food" I make  ), tonight was haggis, neeps and tatties. I put extra butter on my already butterlicious and cream enriched mashed potatoes, and just went to heaven as I ate!



And just what foreign food have you been making? 

What are neeps?


----------



## wistful

Annie's mac n cheese ..for dinner out of a box it's still pretty tasty.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

We just got back from Olive Garden....endless salad and wonderful garlic bread, Lasagna, chicken parm and fettucini. Top that with 2 frozen Margaritas....delicious!


----------



## HottiMegan

Spanish rice with meatless crumbles and fresh black beans.. I'm starved...


----------



## Friday

IdahoCynth said:


> And just what foreign food have you been making?
> 
> What are neeps?



I'm not sure what she's been making Cyn although I seem to remember recent mention of curry, but neeps are turnips for sure, boiled and mashed maybe? I like them fine raw but I'll have to try them cooked one of these days.

We're having grilled steak marinated first in soy, minced garlic and Korean chile pepper paste, with steamed broccoli and Yukon golds cut up into bite sized chunks, tossed with fresh minced garlic, sea salt, olive oil and lots of fresh pepper and then roasted. I'd throw a few onions in but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Neen

Tonights going to be lamb-veggie kabobs over rice. salad on the side, and warmed pita breads with tziki sauce!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

It's just a tomato soup and grilled cheese kinda night... while waiting for yet another
winter blast.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

yeah, I know what you mean, and that does sound good perhaps I'll have the same.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made lasagna. It's in the fridge for now awaiting the hubby's call that he'll be home in an hour, then I'll throw it in the oven. It's the first lasagna I've made in maybe five years. My fingers are crossed for it's positive, hopefully yummy outcome.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> I made lasagna. It's in the fridge for now awaiting the hubby's call that he'll be home in an hour, then I'll throw it in the oven. It's the first lasagna I've made in maybe five years. My fingers are crossed for it's positive, hopefully yummy outcome.



woo hoo! post pics pls tanx!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Cube Steak with a rich and slightly spicy tomato sauce on it, served with rice and sweet peas. :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Neen

Marinaded sliced steak, pea's and carrots, and garlic bread.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pork chops, liquid chicken and whole wheat toast.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Pork chops, liquid chicken and whole wheat toast.



liquid chicken? Did you say that to see if we were paying attention??


----------



## Friday

Going to take the rest of that marinated sirloin and stir fry it with some broccoli and sweet onion and have it on brown rice.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I'm about to attempt this recipe:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda/recipe_print/0,1946,FOOD_9936_34922_PRINT-RECIPE-FULL-PAGE,00.html


I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm about to attempt this recipe:
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda/recipe_print/0,1946,FOOD_9936_34922_PRINT-RECIPE-FULL-PAGE,00.html
> 
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it turns out.




Looks fab, Nancy!! I :smitten: artichoke hearts!!! Well, I dunno what I'm having for dinner. I'm going out with some people and I'm not sure where yet. If it's good, I'll come back and squee, etc., though


----------



## Friday

Half a stick of butter per serving, how can you go wrong with that?


----------



## NancyGirl74

Well, it was delicious! Not that kind of meal you have every night because the amount of butter is out of control. Otherwise, it tasted like something I would order at a restaurant...a nice restaurant. The prep and cook time was reasonable but it is definitely a meal to make when you have the time and not when you are rushed. Anyway, it was awesome and earned rave reviews from my Mom who volunteered to be my test subject. Thanks, Mom! 

View attachment 37365


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> And just what foreign food have you been making?
> 
> What are neeps?



LOL he was just whingeing because he likes mostly bland food. I had made baked soy sauce chicken one night, green thai pork curry another, red thai chicken curry, beef and green pepper in black bean sauce, and various other things. I never even tried to get him to taste the aubergine curry I made! Hilariously enough when I asked him what he WOULD like, he said fajitas..... So "foreign" is okay so long as it's something HE wants lol. He is bad at trying new foods, very reluctant, and he won't eat chicken unless it is skinless, boneless chicken breast. The soy sauce chicken which I love, was thigh and wing portions with skin on and bone in. Teenagers 

Neeps (swede) are what I think you call rutabaga, larger than a turnip, and orange flesh when cooked. I love love love it boiled and mashed with butter and black pepper! It is what is traditionally eaten with haggis, along with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, it was delicious! Not that kind of meal you have every night because the amount of butter is out of control. Otherwise, it tasted like something I would order at a restaurant...a nice restaurant. The prep and cook time was reasonable but it is definitely a meal to make when you have the time and not when you are rushed. Anyway, it was awesome and earned rave reviews from my Mom who volunteered to be my test subject. Thanks, Mom!
> 
> View attachment 37365



Ohh that looks REALLY good, Nancy!! I am SO going to try this!! That chicken is so beautifully coloured too!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I'm making chicken parmasean with tons of cheese!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made cheeseburgers using some Velveeta cheese on top. I didn't set out to use the Velveeta but it was all I had at the time, pretty good, nice melty texture.:eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I had Beefaroni!!!!!!!!!:eat1:

First time in years. (happy, happy)


----------



## goofy girl

I COOKED dinner tonight, first time in a while!! Sirloin tips, sauteed mushrooms, seasoned roasted tatoes and sugar snap peas. I love this meal!!


----------



## Miss Vickie

Yellow and red peppers were on sale at our local grocery store so it was sausage and pepper sandwich night! It was nice to be able to pile the sandwiches high with peppers and onions. So delish.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I had Beefaroni!!!!!!!!!:eat1:
> 
> First time in years. (happy, happy)



Oh my god, I love that stuff. There's a can in my pantry that's been calling to me the last few days. I buy it every once in awhile because it's just one of those wonderful comfort foods. Delish!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> I'm not sure what she's been making Cyn although I seem to remember recent mention of curry, but neeps are turnips for sure, boiled and mashed maybe? I like them fine raw but I'll have to try them cooked one of these days.



Thanks Friday. I love raw turnips too, but I can't imagine how they would taste cooked... I might have to try it and find out.


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> liquid chicken? Did you say that to see if we were paying attention??



When I cracked them in the pan I remembered my brothers calling them liquid chickens when we were kids. Perhaps I was going for the gross out factor 
But yes it could have been attention seeking behavior:batting:


----------



## Miss Vickie

IdahoCynth said:


> Thanks Friday. I love raw turnips too, but I can't imagine how they would taste cooked... I might have to try it and find out.



They're really good, Cynth. When we make tatties and neeps (no we're not Scottish -- we just love Scottish food) we boil up potatoes and turnips and mash them together. The turnips add a nice flavor to the potatoes. I've also had them cooked and mashed separately. They're quite lovely, especially with butter and pepper.


----------



## goofy girl

Baked stuffed scrod, green beans almondine, and rice. Steve's cooking tonight :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered in Chinese, I had Hunan Beef and Cashew Chicken and my husband had Sweet and Sour Chicken and Roast Pork and Broccoli.:eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

goofy girl said:


> Baked stuffed scrod, green beans almondine, and rice. Steve's cooking tonight :wubu:



What in all that's holy's name is scrod??? Im thinking scrotum of cod, but also thinking that wouldn't be very filling.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I've just had mushroom soup, bread and butter then a salad of rocket, sliced pear, walnuts and danish blue cheese.


----------



## Sugar

Ruby Ripples said:


> What in all that's holy's name is scrod??? Im thinking scrotum of cod, but also thinking that wouldn't be very filling.



Scrod is baby cod under 2lbs. Cod is endangered...I didn't know they still sold scrod. It's really really good.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> When I cracked them in the pan I remembered my brothers calling them liquid chickens when we were kids. Perhaps I was going for the gross out factor
> But yes it could have been attention seeking behavior:batting:



Ahh..that makes more sense than chicken soup, which is what I thought you meant. lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I am waiting for hubby to finish his post work shower so we can enjoy the dinner I made. Pasta with meat sauce ala puttanesca, with olives and capers and some hot spices, with a decadent side dish of spinach with a sauce I made from butter, fresh garlic, olive oil, half and half, cream cheese and spices, and for dessert, I made Impossible Coconut Pie. It is chilling till after dinner waiting for us to dig in. I can not wait.


----------



## SoVerySoft

DumbAssBunny said:


> I am waiting for hubby to finish his post work shower so we can enjoy the dinner I made. Pasta with meat sauce ala puttanesca, with olives and capers and some hot spices, with a decadent side dish of spinach with a sauce I made from butter, fresh garlic, olive oil, half and half, cream cheese and spices, and for dessert, I made Impossible Coconut Pie. It is chilling till after dinner waiting for us to dig in. I can not wait.




I want all of that. Every bit. Sounds GREAT! Did you cook like that when you were in NJ? 

Why didn't I stalk you guys?? :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> What in all that's holy's name is scrod??? Im thinking scrotum of cod, but also thinking that wouldn't be very filling.



Scrod is cod, haddock or any other white fish that is good for eating..and man, is it good eating 




Lucky said:


> Scrod is baby cod under 2lbs. Cod is endangered...I didn't know they still sold scrod. It's really really good.



I had no idea it was endangered. We eat it all the time here! But now I feel bad about it.

I think what we really eat is scrod, though, which like I mentioned usually either haddock or any "unidentifiable white fish that is suitable for eating"..so that makes me feel a little better. Except for the unidentifiable part..that makes me feel weird. haha


----------



## Brandi

Ruby Ripples said:


> What in all that's holy's name is scrod??? Im thinking scrotum of cod, but also thinking that wouldn't be very filling.




Lmao omg I have never laughed so hard at this, because I thought the same thing!!! lmao

Tonight is chilli with extra beans as my daughter requested last night. I will also be making red lobsters cheddar biscuits as well YUM


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

I have a BIG surprise for the family - I went online and purchased Skyline Chili...it's a BIG favorite around here but we are 3 hours from any of their franchises so I will make it for them ...when they walk in the door and SMELL it...watch out!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Brandi said:


> Lmao omg I have never laughed so hard at this, because I thought the same thing!!! lmao
> 
> Tonight is chilli with extra beans as my daughter requested last night. I will also be making red lobsters cheddar biscuits as well YUM



Hey Brandi, can you share the cheesy biscuit recipe? They are to DIE for!

Thanks!!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight: Veggie soup, with grilled cheese sandwiches.. side of watermelon sprinkled with lime juice!
and tons of ginger ale, tea with honey, and tylenol! (still have a cold)


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I have a BIG surprise for the family - I went online and purchased Skyline Chili...it's a BIG favorite around here but we are 3 hours from any of their franchises so I will make it for them ...when they walk in the door and SMELL it...watch out!! [/QUOTE
> 
> That sounds really good, I've never had Skyline Chili but I just went to their website and it looks dee-lish.:eat2: I love Chili, but my husband doesn't like beans so we rarely eat it. Have a bowl for me g/f.


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> What in all that's holy's name is scrod??? Im thinking scrotum of cod, but also thinking that wouldn't be very filling.





Brandi said:


> Lmao omg I have never laughed so hard at this, because I thought the same thing!!! lmao



Let me rephrase- Baked stuffed white fish, rice and green beans almondine


----------



## Brandi

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey Brandi, can you share the cheesy biscuit recipe? They are to DIE for!
> 
> Thanks!!



*Cheddar Biscuits*

2 cups Original Bisquick® mix 
2/3 cup milk 
1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (2 ounces) 
2 tablespoons butter or margarine 
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder 


1. Heat oven to 450ºF. 
2. Stir Bisquick mix, milk and cheese until soft dough forms. Drop dough by 9 spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheet. 
3. Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until golden brown. Stir together butter and garlic powder; brush over warm biscuits. 

***I heat my oven at 350 and just watch until the bottom of biscuit is golden brown!

This recipe and many yummy others are on bisquick.com 

Enjoy!


----------



## sugar and spice

I found a recipe for kugel online, which I had heard of but never tried before. WOW!! was it good.:eat2: For anyone who doesn't know ( like me before now) Kugel is a noodle custard that can be sweet or savory. I made a sweet version and served it with sausage patties. I love having breakfast for dinner and this was like that because it reminded me of the taste of french toast but noodley and custardy :eat1: MMM MMM I will definitely make this again.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Tater Tot casserole again. I'm making it a little better each time.:eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have been sick since Friday and not really hungry. But tonight I made chicken tacos, they were good even though my taster is broken.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Brandi said:


> *Cheddar Biscuits*
> 
> 2 cups Original Bisquick® mix
> 2/3 cup milk
> 1/2 cup shredded Cheddar cheese (2 ounces)
> 2 tablespoons butter or margarine
> 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
> 
> 
> 1. Heat oven to 450ºF.
> 2. Stir Bisquick mix, milk and cheese until soft dough forms. Drop dough by 9 spoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheet.
> 3. Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until golden brown. Stir together butter and garlic powder; brush over warm biscuits.
> 
> ***I heat my oven at 350 and just watch until the bottom of biscuit is golden brown!
> 
> This recipe and many yummy others are on bisquick.com
> 
> Enjoy!



OMG you are THE BEST!!!! Thank you!!!! :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> I made Tater Tot casserole again. I'm making it a little better each time.:eat1:



Ok cutie, up the recipe!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making a buncha spring rolls tonight. I love them!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ok cutie, up the recipe!!



Ok here it is Tater Tot Casserole: ingredients; 2lbs ground beef, 2 cans cream of mushroom soup, diced onion about half a medium onion, 1 soupcan of water, 2 cups shredded mozzerella cheese, 2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese, 1 bag Oreida tater crowns

Directions: brown ground beef and onions, seasoned to your taste, I usually put some Emerile"s Essence or Mrs Dash spicy seasoning on ground beef. drain, then add in soups and one can of water and 1 cup of each cheese stir together well. now add tater tots to mixture and stir again until it is all mixed together well. Put all of this into a greased casserole 9x13 and sprinkle remaining cheeses over the top. Bake in a 350 oven for 30 minutes. 

This is just so surprisingly tasty, and the best part is I imagine you could add different things you like to make it different each time, like substitute ground turkey for beef or add veggies if you wanted to. It is really easy and very filling. I hope you like it.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Brandi

tonight is cabbage roll soup! YUM I get a par baked french loaf, so I popped it in the oven with some real butter and garlic...and it's crispy on the outside and soft in the middle. Nice comfort food!

For dessert chocolate croissant bread pudding!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> Ok here it is Tater Tot Casserole: ingredients; 2lbs ground beef, 2 cans cream of mushroom soup, diced onion about half a medium onion, 1 soupcan of water, 2 cups shredded mozzerella cheese, 2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese, 1 bag Oreida tater crowns
> 
> Directions: brown ground beef and onions, seasoned to your taste, I usually put some Emerile"s Essence or Mrs Dash spicy seasoning on ground beef. drain, then add in soups and one can of water and 1 cup of each cheese stir together well. now add tater tots to mixture and stir again until it is all mixed together well. Put all of this into a greased casserole 9x13 and sprinkle remaining cheeses over the top. Bake in a 350 oven for 30 minutes.
> 
> This is just so surprisingly tasty, and the best part is I imagine you could add different things you like to make it different each time, like substitute ground turkey for beef or add veggies if you wanted to. It is really easy and very filling. I hope you like it.:eat2::eat1:



Thank you sweet friend. Tonight we had a pork roast, in my au jus with onions, garlic and potatoes...it was GREAT. The roast fell apart! I love my slow cooker!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Thank you sweet friend. Tonight we had a pork roast, in my au jus with onions, garlic and potatoes...it was GREAT. The roast fell apart! I love my slow cooker!



whoo whee that sounds delectable :eat2: I have to use my slow cooker more often I love how tender it gets roasts.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonight I cooked fried potaotes and a nice little beef steak.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

IdahoCynth said:


> Tonight I cooked fried potaotes and a nice little beef steak.



and that sounds just perfect!

As it was my birthday I didnt want to cook, so I phoned in an indian takeaway. I had spinach and potato curry with rice, and two poppadoms, it was deelish.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Ruby Ripples said:


> and that sounds just perfect!
> 
> As it was my birthday I didnt want to cook, so I phoned in an indian takeaway. I had spinach and potato curry with rice, and two poppadoms, it was deelish.



Happy birthday Ruby! I hope you had an amazing day


----------



## Neen

Tonights dinner will be : ginger ale and tea with honey for me. Toast with butter.. (i've had this nasty, nasty virus for the last 2 days)
I made my mom and boyfriend terriyaki-pineapple steak, veggie rice, and some mashed potatoes with globs of butter. :eat1:


----------



## sugar and spice

Neen said:


> Tonights dinner will be : ginger ale and tea with honey for me. Toast with butter.. (i've had this nasty, nasty virus for the last 2 days)
> I made my mom and boyfriend terriyaki-pineapple steak, veggie rice, and some mashed potatoes with globs of butter. :eat1:



Oh man I have to give you points for cooking for others when your stomach is upset, I couldn't handle smelling or looking at food when I am queasy.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made sweet and sour meatballs and served them over rice. tasty!:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

I made a simple chicken stirfry.
Chicken, corn, zucchini and brown rice...chicken flavouring with garlic...and butter YUM!

I tried the new Minute brown rice...it's nice when you need brown rice quick!


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered Chinese food again, I'm surprised they delivered as we are having yet another blizzard this weekend, UGH! where are you Spring?


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made turkey tacos.............again.


----------



## Brandi

Last night we had steak, roasted potatoes, grilled zucchini. It was awesome!

Tonight is in honor of the rib thread lol

Ribs, baked beans, mashed potatoes (I'm really craving this) and cheese biscuits!

Dessert is will be my first time making triple chocolate cheesecake. I'm making it for our potluck on Wednesday, I think we should try it first


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I'm making a pizza with mushrooms and onions for dinner. From scratch even!


----------



## sugar and spice

cheese burgers made with A-1 sauce in them and French fries.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Hey g/f! We had Sheperds Pie tonight. YUM


----------



## Heavy_Cream

HottiMegan said:


> I'm making a buncha spring rolls tonight. I love them!



---Mmmmm, yummy.


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey g/f! We had Sheperds Pie tonight. YUM



I remember when I first got married I made shepherds pie for dinner. lets just say I must of done something wrong because to this day he refers to that dish as "GLOP" I'd ask for your recipe but I don't think I could get him to even try it again.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

2 pounds ground beef, I season it with garlic, onions, pepper and brown it, drain the grease/fat. Layer a large baking pan with the browned beef, then drained kernal corn, then mashed potatoes on the top. Bake at 350* for 40 minutes, I then put some pats of butter on the top of the potatoes and then bake for another 10 minutes. Delish!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

as a side note: IF my H ever called my food GLOP..he would be wearing it! No kidding.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 2 pounds ground beef, I season it with garlic, onions, pepper and brown it, drain the grease/fat. Layer a large baking pan with the browned beef, then drained kernal corn, then mashed potatoes on the top. Bake at 350* for 40 minutes, I then put some pats of butter on the top of the potatoes and then bake for another 10 minutes. Delish!



um....yum.

p.s. real or instant mashed taters?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

you could use either, we use real.....if you season instant right, no one should know the difference!


----------



## Kajun Kat

Smothered steak with rice & gravy, fresh snap beans flavored with bacon and sauage, baked macaroni, and corn bread :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I'm making Teriyaki chicken in the crock pot and serving it with fried rice and stir fry veggies.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Pan fried cod with brown basmati rice with cauliflower with a white sauce. YUM


----------



## liz (di-va)

organic pork loin from the back of the freezer and defrosted! seared in a rub of salt, pepper, cumin, coriander seed, mustard, paprika, thyme, cinammon, oregano, chile, etc. (honestly everything but chocolate sprinkles), and served in a pan sauce made from chicken stock, leftover red wine and butter! v. good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i'll be making some home made pizza. It's the only kind of pizza these days that doesn't make me sick and i can put green olives galore on them (Calfornia rarely offers green olives as a topping.. one more reason I want to move to the midwest when i get out of school!)


----------



## Jon Blaze

honey-orange glazed chicken (boneless), rice, salad, steamed vegetables, and hot wings. And hold the salad dressing! 
Makes me happy.


----------



## CandySmooch

sugar and spice said:


> I made sweet and sour meatballs and served them over rice. tasty!:eat1:



Do share the recipe! I tried to make these a few months ago, and my meatballs had the consistency of a tough hamburger.......I want those tender moist meatballs that almost fall apart........and I used a recipe that called for a jar of grape jelly & a jar of chili sauce. The sauce wasn't bad.....but I dunno.


----------



## sugar and spice

CandySmooch said:


> Do share the recipe! I tried to make these a few months ago, and my meatballs had the consistency of a tough hamburger.......I want those tender moist meatballs that almost fall apart........and I used a recipe that called for a jar of grape jelly & a jar of chili sauce. The sauce wasn't bad.....but I dunno.



Hi, well I've gone two different ways with meatballs,if I'm feeling lazy I will buy the frozen Mama Lucia Italian meatballs which are pretty good, I hated her sausage meatball however so be sure of which ones you pick up if you go this route. If I make meatballs myself I use one pound ground beef and mix in salt,pepper,garlic powder,and italian seasoning and half a cup bread crumbs and one egg. Form meatball about the size of a walnut and either fry them in some olive oil or broil them until brown on all sides. I think the best part is the sauce, which is similar to what you were making but I use 2 bottles chili sauce and 2 jars currant jelly. I heat these in sauce pot stirring until no lumps, don't add water as this dilutes taste. when meatballs are done put them in the sauce and let them soak in the flavor of the sauce for a few minutes. I usually serve them over white rice. It's very simple but very tasty, I hope you like them.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Vietnamese! A friend of mine is moving, and when we tried to have Vietnamese on my birthday, the joint was closed.  It's our last chance to have it while we're both CA residents.


----------



## Ash

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Vietnamese! A friend of mine is moving, and when we tried to have Vietnamese on my birthday, the joint was closed.  It's our last chance to have it while we're both CA residents.



Some of the best pho in the mid-atlantic is within 2 miles of my apartment. Just sayin'!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight is gonna be whatever i can scrape together. It's clean out the fridge day! Leftover meatballs and sauce, salad, grapes, ect..


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i'll be making some mac n cheese. i'm need of a food pick me up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist

Ashley said:


> Some of the best pho in the mid-atlantic is within 2 miles of my apartment. Just sayin'!



OOOOOH! Screw this! I'm moving to VA so I can eat pho and molest my siblings! 

And frankly, if anyone has any moral objection to this lifestyle, you're a pussy.


----------



## goofy girl

Pork pad thai, fried spring rolls (the fresh ones weird me out for some reason..I think it's the translucent wrapper) and thai steamed dumplings. :smitten::eat2::wubu:


----------



## toni

fettuccini alfredo with shrimp :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Bar-b-Que chicken made with Sweet Baby Rays sauce, cheddar broccoli rice, green beans and sugar snap peas.:eat1:


----------



## Kajun Kat

Teriyaki Chicken and fried rice :eat1:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Organic meat loaf, mashed tatties and neeps, acorn squash, and beef gravy. Oh, and corn (or "porn" as we call it in our house) because Burtimus wanted some. It was sooooo good.

For dessert? Part of a Moonstruck chocolate bar (almost out -- SOB!) and some tea.


----------



## sugar and spice

Rotini with Traditional Prego sauce and Italian sausage and shredded cheese.:eat1:


----------



## Red

Salt and Pepper Squid with boiled rice and a side of satay sauce.

Mug of tea and chocolate digestives for pud.


:eat2:


----------



## Kajun Kat

I am making gumbo tonight. 

Gumbo


----------



## Brandi

Lasagna, grilled garlic bread, toss salad.


Dessert strawberry cheesecake mousse!


----------



## Kajun Kat

Brandi said:


> Dessert strawberry cheesecake mousse!




Jealous :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Veggie Tacos!


----------



## Red

Oven roasted butter nut squash, cous-cous laced with garlic and cinnamon seved with fried chilli tofu and cabbage mixed with black pepper and sunflower seeds.


----------



## toni

Steak (medium rare)
mashed potatoes
corn
texas toast
and a salad


----------



## Kajun Kat

Red said:


> cous-cous .




I love cous-cous  we cook it in a pan with butter and a dash of sugar, I'll have to give your way a shot.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am craving a big fat salad.. and i'll probably have some spaghetti to go with it.


----------



## mossystate

-baked fresh cod
-lots...lots of asparagus
-baked potato ( little butter/sour cream/salt/cracked pepper )
-lil salad of yellow and orange peppers/cuke/tomato..lllllllllots of campari tomatoes:smitten:

dessert will be me peeling the seal from a fresh pint of Cherry Garcia.and..diving in...


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chilis!!! 

I had:
An onion blossom
Shanghai wings
Habanero wings
Southwestern egg rolls
A few fries
and 1/2 of a jalapeno smokehouse bacon cheeseburger.

I couldn't finish my burger. My appetizer was too much for me.


----------



## Red

Vegetable Thali, poppadoms, chutneys, chapatti and a rose kulfi lolly dipped in crushed pistachio and cashew caramel. Served with a big glass of Westons cider, Yum!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade chicken noodle soup (chicken breast, peas, green beans, lima beans, carrots, corn and egg noodles) with grilled tomato and cheese sandwiches (french loaf was used and it was completely awesome!!)

Dessert - skor shortbread ice cream sandwiches (yes homemade)


----------



## Brandi

Brandi said:


> Homemade chicken noodle soup (chicken breast, peas, green beans, lima beans, carrots, corn and egg noodles) with grilled tomato and cheese sandwiches (french loaf was used and it was completely awesome!!)
> 
> Dessert - skor shortbread ice cream sandwiches (yes homemade)



OMFG the dessert was to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> OMFG the dessert was to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mmmmm Ice Cream sandwiches, I haven't had one in ages.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Fried Chicken(grocery store deli) and Potato salad (also deli) I didn't feel like cooking, but it was pretty good. :eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> OMFG the dessert was to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How did you make them??


----------



## jazmyn

I'm going to my favourite local restaurant where I will probably be tempted to order what I usually do: wild mushroom ravioli with gorgonzola, followed by white chocolate raspberry mousse cake for dessert.


----------



## CandySmooch

Tonight I'm attempting my Sweet & Sour Meatball recipe again except this time I cheated and bought the meatballs - going to mix a jar of grape jelly & chili sauce.


----------



## Brandi

Today I'm making a pork and beef roast, mashed garlic and herb potatoes, sauteed carrots.

Tomorrow I will be using the leftover meat and shredding it, then wrapping it up in spring roll wraps and serving it with taco toppings! YUM I'm more excited about this than tonight's dinner lol


----------



## Neen

cornbeef and cabbage, carrots, onions, and potatoes..irish soda bread and some midori sours!


----------



## goofy girl

Hawaiian pizza :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

My neice and sister have been here with me for the past week ( I was sick so they came to tend me) today for lunch we made steaks out on the bbq, baked potaotes with sour cream, broccoli , cheese.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> My neice and sister have been here with me for the past week ( I was sick so they came to tend me) today for lunch we made steaks out on the bbq, baked potaotes with sour cream, broccoli , cheese.



Sorry you were sick  Sounds like you're feeling better!!


----------



## Amatrix

chicken parm- with real parm cheese! not that silly white powdery stuff

stuffed olives

garlic bread and dipping sauce

home made fettucini noodles

and a chocolate mousse pie.

of course i also had a glass of wine!

*woamygoawddess- all these posts i have read make me hungry!*
:eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

SoVerySoft said:


> Sorry you were sick  Sounds like you're feeling better!!



Thanks SVS, yes I am feeling much better  Nothing like a nice BBQ'ed steak and its amazing healing power lol


----------



## Neen

:eat1:tonight is sloppy joes over buscuits, tossed salad, and buttery corn.:eat1:


----------



## CandySmooch

I'm making my Smothered Easy Cheesy Beef Enchiladas. It's a super simple recipe that is oh so tasty and comforting!

1lb ground beef
1 can Cheddar Cheese soup
1 can Mild Enchilada Sauce
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 tub Sour Cream
1 can Refried Beans
1 sm can sliced Black Olives (optional)
1 pkg of sharp Cheddar Cheese (4c or adjust according to your cheesy preference)
1 pkg round tortillas (size is your choice)

Brown ground beef, season with salt & pepper, add cream of mushroom soup. 
In separate bowl combine & make sure to blend enchilada sauce & cheddar cheese soup.

Spread spoonful of refried beans into a tortilla, add ground beef mixture & sprinkle in some cheddar cheese. Roll tightly & place in a pan close together. Repeat.

Pour enchilada sauce mixture over rolled enchiladas & smother with remaining cheese. Bake in over at 350 for 30min-1hr.

Upon serving top with a good dollop of Daisy sourcream & sprinkle with black olives.

This is a very mild recipe for those that can't handle the heat. You can adjust the spiciness if desired.


----------



## sugar and spice

CandySmooch said:


> I'm making my Smothered Easy Cheesy Beef Enchiladas. It's a super simple recipe that is oh so tasty and comforting!
> 
> 1lb ground beef
> 1 can Cheddar Cheese soup
> 1 can Mild Enchilada Sauce
> 1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
> 1 tub Sour Cream
> 1 can Refried Beans
> 1 sm can sliced Black Olives (optional)
> 1 pkg of sharp Cheddar Cheese (4c or adjust according to your cheesy preference)
> 1 pkg round tortillas (size is your choice)
> 
> Brown ground beef, season with salt & pepper, add cream of mushroom soup.
> In separate bowl combine & make sure to blend enchilada sauce & cheddar cheese soup.
> 
> Spread spoonful of refried beans into a tortilla, add ground beef mixture & sprinkle in some cheddar cheese. Roll tightly & place in a pan close together. Repeat.
> 
> Pour enchilada sauce mixture over rolled enchiladas & smother with remaining cheese. Bake in over at 350 for 30min-1hr.
> 
> Upon serving top with a good dollop of Daisy sourcream & sprinkle with black olives.
> 
> This is a very mild recipe for those that can't handle the heat. You can adjust the spiciness if desired.



This sounds really delicious. Thanks for sharing the recipe, I can't wait to make them.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made fish sandwiches with tartar sauce and cocktail sauce :eat2: I had forgotten how much I liked cocktail sauce.


----------



## Tina

Marinated wild alaskan salmon fillets (from the frozen section at Costco -- delicious, good for you and affordable), sweet potatoes mashed with cinnamon, butter, honey and a touch of caramel, and a salad with mixed greens, herb-crusted goat cheese, dried cranberries, pecans and raspberry vinaigrette. Iced green tea for me and grape juice for sweetie.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm thinking of a big salad and a bowl of mac n cheese for dinner tonight.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I had a steak and lots of borscht with sour cream. Yum.


----------



## Brandi

I made homemade perogies with cheddar, potato and crispy bacon. We also had homemade spring rolls (I have to make more as my freezer has no more lol) I just basically went into my freezer and got the stuff out that I only had a few of lol.

Dessert was amazing, peach cheesecake mousse.

1 cup of boiling water
1 package of your favourite jello
1 brick of cream cheese
1 tub of cool whip
1 teaspoon of vanilla

Cream the cream cheese, whip cream and vanilla together.

Mix the water and jello mixture together.

Put everything in the blender and make it all creamy.

Divide in dishes. Put in fridge for 1 hour or until it firms up. OMG heaven

You can also add fresh fruit when dividing it into the dishes. SUPER YUM!


----------



## Neen

Tina said:


> Marinated wild alaskan salmon fillets (from the frozen section at Costco -- delicious, good for you and affordable), sweet potatoes mashed with cinnamon, butter, honey and a touch of caramel, and a salad with mixed greens, herb-crusted goat cheese, dried cranberries, pecans and raspberry vinaigrette. Iced green tea for me and grape juice for sweetie.



:eat2: can i come for dinner? pretty please?:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I'm making a creamy mushroom beef sauce for my fried cheese ravioli, with a salad.

Dessert....ummm...Skor shortbread ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am an underacheiver today... I made a plate of nachos with a sliced avacado on top.


----------



## Kajun Kat

I made shrimp alfredo, with bow tie pasta, a salad and garlic bread.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made chicken bacon ranch wraps for the family, but for some reason I don't like wraps, even though I like each thing in the wrap, makes no sense. I made mine into a chicken bacon ranch salad :eat1:


----------



## Neen

Tonight was marinaded steak, pasta with lemon oil, tomatoes and scallions..
garlic bread and sweet tea!


----------



## SoVerySoft

sugar and spice said:


> I made chicken bacon ranch wraps for the family, but for some reason I don't like wraps, even though I like each thing in the wrap, makes no sense. I made mine into a chicken bacon ranch salad :eat1:



I dont like wraps either. 

Dinner tonight will be leftovers from lunch - fajitas from Chevy's.

edited to add: While eating the fajitas I realized the irony of my above 2 statements. Umm...fajitas pretty much ARE wraps. LOL!


----------



## Neen

Dinner i'm going out becuase it's easter and i have no family that wants to celebrate with me. I'm going to have some baked ham, mashed potatoes, and some steamed veggies. Dessert will be a slice of lemon cheesecake!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I roasted duck and potatoes. I am still full from a late lunch so I haven't eaten dinner yet.


----------



## sugar and spice

Spiral cut honey glazed ham, Stouffer's mac and cheese(my favorite), escalloped apples, broccoli and cheese, and green beans. There is chocolate cake for dessert but so far I'm stuffed.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Ham, very creamy mashed potatoes, corn and peas.

Dessert was a very yummy cake with whipped cream for icing...FINALLY someone thought of me...the person who hates really sweet icing!!!

Yay for my nana!!!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight is going to be : Salad with marinaded Lime garlic shrimp on top, side of chicken-orzo fritatta. Mmm


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm feeling like mexican tonight. So we'll do spanish rice, tostadas and salad.. or burritos and salad..


----------



## Brandi

Roasted chicken mixed with cream cheese and hot salsa in a wrap with a nice toss salad (tomatoes, spring mix, cucumbers, ALMONDS and CASHEWS lol, green peppers)

Dessert fruit salad YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheese Ravioli


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pizza and bbq'ed chicken wings........with ranch dressing of course.


----------



## Brandi

Brandi said:


> Roasted chicken mixed with cream cheese and hot salsa in a wrap with a nice toss salad (tomatoes, spring mix, cucumbers, ALMONDS and CASHEWS lol, green peppers)
> 
> Dessert fruit salad YUM



Same thing, BUT I added black beans and corn to the wrap. YUM


----------



## Neen

Tonight it's sesame-honey bbq tenderloin steak with salad, sweet tea to drink!


----------



## wistful

A potato and egg fritatta and a vitamin water


----------



## Neen

sweet tea, crackers with peanut butter, a apple.


----------



## Brandi

hot italian sausage, mashed potatoes and baby peas with fried greek pita bread. YUM

Dessert blueberry banana smoothie


----------



## sugar and spice

Lipton onion burgers with brown gravy, baked potatoes with butter, green beans and corn.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Chicken casserole. (cream of chicken soup, sour cream, corn, chicken, egg noodles and lets not forget tons of colby cheese)

Dessert Vanilla yoghurt with orange slices


----------



## sugar and spice

Steak and cheese subs, home made.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just got a huge bunch of pretty asparagus at costco today so i'm going to saute that up and have it on the side of broccoli/spinach rice caserole


----------



## Tina

Four left over homemade Italian meatballs, with sauce, parmesan and provolone cheeses on a French roll. A salad with mixed greens, pecans, dried cranberries, a good raspberry vinaigrette and goat cheese rolled in dried cranberries and cinnamon. Delicious.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A kind of flatbread 'pizza' like creation that I made from leftover scraps in the fridge, haha. I rubbed a whole wheat pita with olive oil, sprinkled on some basil, added tomato slices and provolone cheese. It was surprisingly good!

Had it topped with a generous amount of hot sauce, and a diet coke!


----------



## wistful

I had a really delicious soup from a local chinese place that I loved.Now this place has mostly mediocre food but for some reason they know how to make great soup! The soup consisted of thin slices of yummy,crispy roast pork,tons of bok choy and udon noodles in a fantastic chicken broth!! Boy, have I missed the food in NYC.


----------



## Rojodi

Last night's dinner was:

Italian Meatloaf
Scalloped potatoes - NOT from a box
baby carrots


----------



## Brandi

Warmed up a greek pita by frying it...only gently on one side, then flipped it over, filled half with turkey breast, crispy bacon, havarti cheese, flipped the other half and fried the other side...dipped in ranch dressing OMFG sooo good
We had a toss salad as well

Dessert was strawberry/banana smoothie


----------



## IdahoCynth

I stopped on the way home and got a couple pieces of popeyes chicken. When I got home I made some big thick french fries.MmmmMMmmMMmm (yes its nearly that time o the month. I hate my hormones).


----------



## Neen

Tonights dinner was Peanut butter curry pasta, and salad.


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered Chinese, we had sweet n sour chicken, hot and spicy beef, pork fried rice and egg rolls.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a big cesar salad. (the dog was not amused and had left over turkey).


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had a banana, and I'm eating some ham sandwiches I made from leftover ham. I put some pieces in a skillet with a little canola oil, and my sandwiches are pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, spicy mustard, ham, and a little pWNapple.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have boneless pork ribs in the pressure cooker and I have a pan of oinion, green, red and orange peppers with a few cloves of garlic cooking. 

When everything is finished I will attempt to assemble some pork smothered in sweet baby rays bbq sauce topped with the onion/pepper/garlic mix on some fresh baget bread.

Salad on the side, and since my sister visited earlier this month she hooked me on minute maid light lemonade. So that will be my dinner beverage.


----------



## sunnie1653

Chicken nachos  And strawberry shortcake for dessert <3


----------



## Brandi

Roast beef and pork, with mashed potatoes and creamy cheesy cauliflower and broccoli.

Dessert apple pudding with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> Roast beef and pork, with mashed potatoes and creamy cheesy cauliflower and broccoli.
> 
> Dessert apple pudding with vanilla ice cream!



Apple pudding? I've never heard of that, sounds good though. Is it home made or store bought?


----------



## Brandi

It's homemade, and only my nana has the recipe...grrrrrrr

it's so heavenly...

I'm thinking of getting her drunk....an 80 year old drunk would share a recipe...don't ya think? hehehehe


----------



## Tooz

Sort of goulash thing (ramen noodles, seasoned ragu & angus ground beef), bread sticks with parsley butter, and now fresh brownie with cherry bordeaux ice cream on.


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> It's homemade, and only my nana has the recipe...grrrrrrr
> 
> it's so heavenly...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting her drunk....an 80 year old drunk would share a recipe...don't ya think? hehehehe



ha ha ha I'd go for it maybe you could spike her tea.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I had a leftover bunch of asparagus that I had to use so tonight I made an asparagus rice dish with a swiss cheese sauce - it was yummy!
With a turkey burger on an English muffin. Why am I so into these little nooks and crannies, lately?!


----------



## Neen

a tiny frozen veggie pizza, with a small salad with ranch!


----------



## HottiMegan

I just got the ingredients to make a load of spring rolls for dinner. I love me some minty spring rolls!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

We's having breakfast...

Ham and eggs (with cheese) and hashbrowns. yay!


----------



## Brandi

We had pepper steak, I had extra onions as my daughter hates onions. We had it over brown rice. I kind of was made because I wanted more, but didn't make a big batch. 

For dessert, my daughter had chocolate pudding and I had a strawberry smoothie


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Tuna casserole, it was very creamy and cheesy. For dessert I am going to have a Entenmann's Buttermilk doughnut.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

A toasted pork sandwich with provalone and a handfull of pringles avacado chips.

After reading about Brandi's cookies in another thread I think I may need to make some oatmeal cookies.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I am having leftover pulled pork sandwiches made with Tyler Florence's recipe. Served on potato rolls with homemade coleslaw. Some fresh sweet potatoes. 
For dessert, some awesome Meyer Lemon Bars, (thanks again to Sugar& Spice for recipe, second time I have made them) and some fresh Flrodia strawberries.
Come on hubby, hurry home.


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> A toasted pork sandwich with provalone and a handfull of pringles avacado chips.
> 
> After reading about Brandi's cookies in another thread I think I may need to make some oatmeal cookies.



*bats her angelic blue eyes*


----------



## Neen

Salad with Italian dressing, garlic bread, rosemary potatoes. Coca cola!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

We are celebrating one of our sons birthdays...Skyline Chili tonight and chocolate layer cake!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Brandi said:


> *bats her angelic blue eyes*



I wasn't lively enough for cookies but I made 2 loaves of pumpkin bread.
I put in a handful of coconut and crushed walnuts. mmmMmMmm


----------



## IdahoCynth

Tonights dinner was an open faced hot pork sandwich on toasted baget bread topped with cheese of course. And I made some egg drop soup from ramon noodles, again added cheese and buttered soda crackers.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Fettuccine Alfredo, not from scratch, but highly tasty.:eat1:


----------



## Neen

Tonights going to be ramen noodles, seasoning, and tons of butter. Side salad and a iced tea!


----------



## Tooz

Fish sticks, tater tots and loads of ketchup. Also, diet A + W root beer.


----------



## sugar and spice

Tonight is order out night YAY!!! I got an Italian sub and some tater wedges, husband got a calzone with chicken and broccoli.


----------



## Brandi

Been out of town for a few days at a conference...so i couldn't wait to cook at home 

Creamy herb and garlic mashed potatoes
Homemade salisbury steak
Broccoli and cauliflower melody YUM

Dessert chocolate nuts!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a broccoli and cheddar cheese quiche served it with crispy Hash Browns. I was very surprised and happy about how delicious the quiche turned out.:eat1:


----------



## Neen

Mac and cheese. Beets w/onions.


----------



## mariac1966

I made a Taco Casserole yesterday and will have Chicken and dumplings tonight


----------



## Neen

Veggie wrap in a tortilla (lettuce, tomato, carrot, onion, pepper, avacado) with ranch dressing/salsa blend. 
Iced Tea 
Handful of cashews.


----------



## Brandi

Hamburger gravy over mashed potatoes and sauteed green beans in an italian dressing.

And last but not least, my favourite strawberry cheesecake mousse!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Whole wheat spaghetti with red sauce and lots of parmesean cheese. Roasted asparagus on the side! Glass (or 2!) of pinot noir.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a new recipe I found tonight. The recipe calls for Catalina dressing and brown sugar and worscestershire sauce and diced onion mixed together and poured over chicken breasts and baked. I served it with Lipton chicken flavored rice and sugar snap peas. I think it was pretty good, but I wish the sauce had been a little thicker.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

My version of philly steak in a pita with homemade split pea soup. Odd combo, but I'm an odd girl so it's all good!

Dessert - strawberry juice


----------



## mariac1966

sugar and spice said:


> I made a new recipe I found tonight. The recipe calls for Catalina dressing and brown sugar and worscestershire sauce and diced onion mixed together and poured over chicken breasts and baked. I served it with Lipton chicken flavored rice and sugar snap peas. I think it was pretty good, but I wish the sauce had been a little thicker.:eat2:



Sounds like a good recipe Sugar. If you want the sauce a little thicker try adding a little bit of Wondra Flour to it.


As for dinner tonight, it is left over chicken and dumplings that I made this weekend.


----------



## sugar and spice

Spaghetti and meatballs :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966

I really enjoy spaghetti and meatballs, but not at night - it just doesn't digest right on me.... So I will usually eat it in the morning or at lunch.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Grilled zucchini (this was sooo good) and a caesar salad.


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicago deep dish pizza :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

I recently shoved my pork into the oven..so..I should be having pork...kinda late. I cannot decide if I want it with sauerkraut and mashed potatoes..* mouth squirt *...or...just the meat and taters...decisions...decisions.


----------



## Brandi

We had mashed potatoes, beef strips with peppers.

Dessert mango slushy with vanilla ice cream! YUM (diabetic friendly as well)


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight is going to be veggie fajitas with cheese, and mild salsa. Side salad with italian dressing and some mexican rice with tomatoes!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made chicken quesadillas, they probably would have been good too if I had not ruined mine by putting too much taco sauce on it. :doh:Talk about spicy whoo whee, mine was too hot for me. I hope my husband likes his, I didn't put any sauce on his yet so he has a chance still to enjoy it. I'm a knuckle head sometimes.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

my dinner was a granny smith apple w/ peanut butter. i wasn't hungry earlier...but now i'm STARVING! too late for anything heavy now :doh: *sigh*


----------



## IdahoCynth

Chicken breast, broccoli with cheese and a salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just stuffed myself with loads of home made green olive pizza. I love the home made stuff better than store bought and it's so much cheaper


----------



## Neen

tonight salad, apple juice, chunk of white chedder cheese...


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made egg drop soup and added cheese (6 italian blend) and buttered soda crackers.. it ruled.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Homemade chili sans beans and white rice. Delicious!


----------



## Neen

Chedder brocoli rice, salad, and some iced tea.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I finally used up the last of the chicken taco meat! I have had chicken tacos for lunch or dinner 4 times in the past 6 days :|


----------



## sugar and spice

IdahoCynth said:


> I finally used up the last of the chicken taco meat! I have had chicken tacos for lunch or dinner 4 times in the past 6 days :|



I hear ya I have left over chicken taco (or in my case quesadilla meat) in my fridge that I doubt is going to get eaten.

Tonight was order out night, I had boneless chicken wings and tater wedges, hubby had pizza.


----------



## Neen

Tonights going to be tomato basil ziti in a cream sauce (comes from a box) with iced tea.


----------



## sugar and spice

I am going to make tuna melts I hope they turn out well, I haven't been batting a thousand this week so we shall see, what could go wrong right?:huh:


----------



## sugar and spice

Well at least I'm consistent, I burned the rolls slightly:doh: but they were salvageable and the tuna melts were actually pretty good afterall.:eat2:


----------



## toni

sloppy joes :eat2:


----------



## Waxwing

Dinner at Organic Cafe in Beverly, MA. Raw food. Amazing. Nuts, ahoy!

Also, a mojito. And then a slice of black forest cake.


----------



## HottiMegan

Here it is nearly 8:30 and i still havent figured out what i want for din din.. I'm thinking of having some spaghetti since i'm nauseous and nothing sounds appealing  (oh the joys of pregnancy, you get nauseous when you're hungry but the nausea makes you NOT want to eat! )


----------



## Neen

Hmm...dinner tonight will be mac n cheese,salad, tomato soup, crackers, more watermelon, and a midori sour..


----------



## Gingembre

I'm harking back to my gap year with some South Indian dinner tonight - vada, sambar & chutney. Yummers!


----------



## angel-1

Pizza. Four extra large pizzas with extra cheese extra meat. Extra yummy!!!!


----------



## mariac1966

Tonights menu consists of Taco Casserole


----------



## Brandi

Grilled sausage on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers and mustard. Cucumbers, carrots, red peppers and tomato and dill dip!


----------



## sugar and spice

Today is my birthday so I had Fried Chicken, Cole slaw, green beans and biscuits, my husband had mashed potatoes and gravy too but I didn't want any. My husband also bought me a nice big ol chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and some very good quality vanilla ice cream :eat1::eat1::eat1: I'm stuffed.


----------



## IdahoCynth

sugar and spice said:


> Today is my birthday



Happy Birthday!


----------



## wistful

I had a really tasty dinner tonight that my mother introduced me to..I took a whole wheat/flax wrap,spread a bit of guacamole on it,placed a few slices of thinly sliced turkey on top of the guac,added one piece of swiss cheese and then I layered a bunch of tomato slices,spinach leaves and alfalfa sprouts on top..rolled the wrap up and sliced it in half!! So tasty..and filling..and healthy.I figure if I ever get bored of eating this wrap, I can just switch over to a different bunch of veggies.The beauty of this type of sandwich is that it seems as if there are an infinate number of ways one can make it.


----------



## MissToodles

An arugula, orange, avocado salad with pieces of slivered red onion and the main course is sweet potato/black bean chili. Both recipes are courtesy of "Eating Well Serves Two". I love this cookbook because the focus is on good flavors, healthy food without tons of weight loss rhetoric.


----------



## Brandi

Stuffed chicken thighs with ricotta, garlic and red pepper with pasta with sauce and sauteed zucchini!

Dessert warm apple crisp with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Waxwing

Gigantic spinach salad with onions, grape tomatoes, snow peas, avocado. dressing of rice wine vinegar.


----------



## IdahoCynth

We had fake lobster and a nice salad.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade mac and cheese with broccoli and steak!

Dessert Jello and whipped cream


----------



## Brandi

Pizza and wing night!
We got pepperoni, bacon and mushroom pizza. BBQ wings and cheesy garlic bread!!

YUM


----------



## Waxwing

Dandelion greens sauteed in a little flax oil and garlic, with a piece of grilled salmon.

I want cupcakes.


----------



## ashmamma84

Baked chicken with thinly sliced green, red, and yellow peppers, and garlic, a baked potato (with lots of butter and sourcream), and a salad of dark greens.

For dessert - creme brulee icecream and wafers


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Angel hair pasta tossed in olive oil with fresh basil, cherry tomatoes, sea salt salt and cracked pepper, topped with grilled chicken.

Dessert: Manischewitz macaroons.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Sauteed anchovies and shallot, roasted red and green pepppers mixed with whole wheat linguine. One glass of pinot noir while cooking it, one glass while eating it


----------



## sugar and spice

I tried another variation of the chicken recipe I made a few days ago. This time I used Russian dressing, Apricot preserves and an envelope of Lipton onion soup mix all mixed together, heat and pour over chicken and bake at 350 for 40 minutes. It turned out very tasty I served it with rice and sugar snap peas. Yum:eat1:


----------



## goofy girl

Went out do dinner with a girlfriend. Mushroom cheeseburger, seasoned fries with a side of ranch dressing and a Grey Goose Pear with Sprite :smitten:


----------



## Brandi

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and cauliflower/broccoli melody.

Dessert More cadbury chocolate lol


----------



## sugar and spice

It's order out night, I had boneless wings and a big tossed garden salad with creamy Italian dressing.:eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

CHILI!!!! I thawed out anything cow in the freezer, cut it up, am making Carroll Shelby spice mix chili, with some of my own spicy additions. All meat, no veg, not even tomatoes (used chicken stock). CHILI CON CARNIVORE baby. With a little Texmati rice...heaven.

Last night: small thin crust sausage pizza with a side salad and an IBC root beer. Also heaven. And I didn't have to make it.


----------



## IdahoCynth

The grand kids are here for a visit.... so we had mac-n-cheese and olives. Dinner was their choice.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Parmesian crusted chicken legs and homemade potato salad. Butterscotch bread pudding I made from scratch. It was a yummy, yet filling dinner.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I had cobb salad with bleu cheese dressing, and mini cupcakes.


----------



## Brandi

Philly cheesesteak in a wrap in my sandwich maker...extra cheese too!
Fries with bacon and cheese with sour cream YUM

Ummmm....I'm in a cheese mood lol

Dessert...ummmmmm....blueberry banana smoothie


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I'm going to have pasta shells stuffed with ricotta and spinach.


----------



## sugar and spice

Wow I made stuffed shells too, I used a recipe I saw on Paula Deens show. The shells are stuffed with ground beef,onion,cream cheese, spinach and 1 egg and mozzerella. You cook the beef and onion first then combine with other ingredients and stuff pre-cooked shells the recipe is on the food networks website if anyone wants to try it. It is kinda time consuming to make but it is soooo good.:eat1:


----------



## MissToodles

An artichoke stuffed with gorgonzola and herbs with asparagus.


----------



## Kajun Kat

Crawfish Etouffee, with homemade garlic bread and a fresh green salad with all the trimmings.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is chili dog stew...which is chili with cut up hot dogs topped with raw onion and shredded cheese and we use tortilla scoop chips to eat it. My daughter loves it...so do I hehehehe

Dessert strawberries with nestle cream. YUM

ps we may add the corn on the cob I just bought as well..it was 25 cents per cobb and they were huge!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made another Quiche, this time it was Ham and Cheese. This time I used a deep dish crust and it worked much better and was pretty tasty.:eat2:


----------



## Friday

Steak, roasted golds and green beans. Quick and easy.


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.recipezaar.com/282044
Homemade Dragon Fire Chicken with carrots, potatoes, rice, green beans, and salad. It's GOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Kajun Kat

Tonight is sandwich night, we have Cub Scouts this afternoon and by the time we get home its almost 7 pm.


----------



## tummytubby

Pizza with lots of gouda-cheese!


----------



## sugar and spice

tummytubby said:


> Pizza with lots of gouda-cheese!



Yummmm Gouda cheese on a pizza I really have to try that, I love Gouda:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob

Dessert Peach ice cream


----------



## mariac1966

Homemade Chicken Noodle Soup, Chicken cutlet with Blue Cheese Dressing, and Corn Casserole.


----------



## TearInYourHand

tummytubby said:


> Pizza with lots of gouda-cheese!



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Greens with straweberries and raspberry vinaigrette dressing, a turkey burger on a toasted English muffin and sweet potato fries.
Yummy!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Pork chops and stove top stuffing and glazed carrots and baked apples.:eat2:


----------



## wistful

Eggdrop soup and steamed pork dumplings.


----------



## Brandi

We had cold cut sandwiches with cucumbers, carrots, green peppers and cauliflower with dip. Simple yet satisfying.

Dessert Mango, peach and strawberry salad.


----------



## Waxwing

Boca burgers, wilted spinach, snow peas, cauliflower.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Salmon filets and a spinich salad with fresh mushrooms and of course cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

we got our state tax return today so i'm going to suggest the family goes out for italian. either the Mountain Mikes all you can eat pizza or the olive garden.. we'll see what hubby has to say about that


----------



## Amatrix

goodtimes!

*also got my tax return!  *

i get a terriyaki chicken burger
wild fries with extra sauce
a large fanta
and a cappuccino mocha joe- large!

*ahahahaah everyone else has all these tasty simply sounding healthy things...*

:happy:


----------



## Brandi

Grilled prime rib steak, garlic roasted potatoes with sour cream and green onion, corn on the cob..with tons of butter...

Dessert was fresh pineapple YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

Stouffer's Mac and cheese(my favorite) Broccoli, carrots and cauliflower medley :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pad thai, extra spicy for me...mild for Lexxi. I made shrimp spring rolls and mango salad.

Dessert Coconut raspberry loaf


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

tacos (hard & soft) with red beans & rice, sour cream, lettuce, tomatoes, cheese, etc. (all the fixins'!)

homemade (no box mix here!) chocolate chunk and toffee brownies for dessert.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

HottiMegan said:


> we got our state tax return today so i'm going to suggest the family goes out for italian. either the Mountain Mikes all you can eat pizza or the olive garden.. we'll see what hubby has to say about that



ALL YOU CAN EAT PIZZA??!! Oh my!!!!! I can only WISH they had a place like that around here!! By the way...where did you end up going?


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheeseburgers made with cheddar cheese and crispy fries.:eat2:


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Hi all...longtime lurking, thought I'd put in my $0.02 tonight.

Shepherd's pie--more or less authentic: real leftover roast lamb, but then I slathered grated cheddar on top of the mashed potatoes :eat2:
Buttered green beans.

Dessert was super-easy cheat chocolate croissants...ie cresent rolls with chocolate chips rolled in before baking. 

Have a good night


----------



## SoVerySoft

BriarChubNJ said:


> Hi all...longtime lurking, thought I'd put in my $0.02 tonight.
> 
> Shepherd's pie--more or less authentic: real leftover roast lamb, but then I slathered grated cheddar on top of the mashed potatoes :eat2:
> Buttered green beans.
> 
> Dessert was super-easy cheat chocolate croissants...ie cresent rolls with chocolate chips rolled in before baking.
> 
> Have a good night



Welcome, BC! I see we are neighbors. 

By the way - that sounds delicious!! (no, not being neighbors - I meant the shepherd's pie!)


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Hi SVS--I had noticed we are neighbors as well. I'm northcentral (Morris) and LOVING our spring weather  Thanks for the gracious welcome--and yes, the shepherd's pie was yummy, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Mythik

What's for dinner? I don't know yet; but I'm famished, and there aren't any groceries in the house.

I guess I'm going out. :eat1:


----------



## Amatrix

homemade chili

noma noma!

corn bread too.:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft

BriarChubNJ said:


> Hi SVS--I had noticed we are neighbors as well. I'm northcentral (Morris) and LOVING our spring weather  Thanks for the gracious welcome--and yes, the shepherd's pie was yummy, if I do say so myself.



bah! that's not central. hehe. I am in central - Middlesex County 

Do you cook much? Did you make the shepherd's pie?


----------



## goofy girl

BriarChubNJ said:


> Hi all...longtime lurking, thought I'd put in my $0.02 tonight.
> 
> Shepherd's pie--more or less authentic: real leftover roast lamb, but then I slathered grated cheddar on top of the mashed potatoes :eat2:
> Buttered green beans.
> 
> *Dessert was super-easy cheat chocolate croissants...ie cresent rolls with chocolate chips rolled in before baking.
> *
> Have a good night



FABULOUS idea!!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

BriarChubNJ said:


> Hi all...longtime lurking, thought I'd put in my $0.02 tonight.
> 
> Shepherd's pie--more or less authentic: real leftover roast lamb, but then I slathered grated cheddar on top of the mashed potatoes :eat2:
> Buttered green beans.
> 
> Dessert was super-easy cheat chocolate croissants...ie cresent rolls with chocolate chips rolled in before baking.
> 
> Have a good night



Welcome to non-lurkdom BriarChub and thanks for contributing with your tasty sounding dinner!! And HOORAY for spelling Shepherd's properly... I get so sick of seeing sheppards and all sort of abominations lol AND for using LAMB!! 

You are SO getting repped!


----------



## goofy girl

I have a craving for home made mac and cheese, so I think I'm doing that tonight. I like to use the twisty pasta (holds more cheese) and sharp cheddar, crispy bacon and baked with breadcrumbs.I'm going to take a peek at the mac and cheese thread for ideas, too, for something different. We have some left over sauteed mushrooms from Ruth's Chris last night so we will have those, too. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Garlic roasted potatoes, fried trout, and sauteed carrots

Dessert caramel strawberry sundae...oh yeah people this is a REAL sundae....YUM


----------



## mariac1966

goofy girl said:


> I have a craving for home made mac and cheese, so I think I'm doing that tonight. I like to use the twisty pasta (holds more cheese) and sharp cheddar, crispy bacon and baked with breadcrumbs.I'm going to take a peek at the mac and cheese thread for ideas, too, for something different. We have some left over sauteed mushrooms from Ruth's Chris last night so we will have those, too. :eat2:



Mac and cheese with bacon sounds really delicious. I have never tried it that way. When I make homemade mac and cheese, I usually put sweet ItalIan sausage in it.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Roast Beast in the crock pot with potatoes and carrots and golden mushroom and Lipton onion soup gravy. It was so tender it was falling apart while I was carving.Yum Yum Yum :eat1:


----------



## mossystate

had some London Broil to use, so I sliced..tossed in a hot pan with a wee bit of oil..red pepper flakes, black pepper, thin slices of garlic..then threw in big chunks of yellow pepper, a ton of asparagus( I could eat it every day), good amount of broccoli..then grated in some fresh ginger..served it over rice and topped with some crumbled feta..and had a mound of naked sliced English cuke and tomatoes on the side...very tasty


----------



## TearInYourHand

I was feeling inspired, so I made a new pasta dish. It was whole wheat spaghetti tossed with some olive oil, diced fresh tomato, chopped scallion, diced avocado, and plenty of fresh cilantro. 

Kind of a 'Mexico meets Italy"!


----------



## BriarChubNJ

SoVerySoft said:


> bah! that's not central. hehe. I am in central - Middlesex County
> 
> Do you cook much? Did you make the shepherd's pie?



Yup, I did...and the roast lamb the week before that went into it. Actually in our house, I do almost all the cooking and she does almost all the cleaning up...which works nicely 

And to another inquiry (I forgot who asked...) Yeah, if it's SHEPHERD's pie it has to be lamb, right? Otherwise it's cowboy pie or something. (Cow pie? Oh dear no...)

Have a good night, all


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Ruby Ripples said:


> Welcome to non-lurkdom BriarChub and thanks for contributing with your tasty sounding dinner!! And HOORAY for spelling Shepherd's properly... I get so sick of seeing sheppards and all sort of abominations lol AND for using LAMB!!
> 
> You are SO getting repped!



Hello Miss RR 

Well yes...if it's SHEPHERD'S pie, then it's lamb! Otherwise it would be cowboy pie or something...(Cow pie? Oh dear no...)

I don't know repped--I hope that's a good thing? Or at least a fun ride...lol!

Have a good night, all.


----------



## TearInYourHand

BriarChubNJ said:


> Hello Miss RR
> 
> Well yes...if it's SHEPHERD'S pie, then it's lamb! Otherwise it would be cowboy pie or something...(Cow pie? Oh dear no...)
> 
> I don't know repped--I hope that's a good thing? Or at least a fun ride...lol!
> 
> Have a good night, all.



I think with beef, it is called 'cottage pie'....but someone correct me if I'm mistaken!

And, welcome, BriarChub!


----------



## Gingembre

Yeah with beef it's cottage pie! 

I really want macaroni cheese for dinner after reading this, but I have no cheese and no macaroni! So instead I think it's gonna be sausage & mash with broccoli.


----------



## Brandi

We are having fried trout and a tossed salad

Dessert is a blueberry banana smoothie


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I did a chicken roasted with garlic, made gravy and had mashed potatoes and corn. I also did a dish of potatoes dauphinoise since I had the oven on. They were the best part but I discovered my oven isnt working properly, chicken took too long to cook, grrrr another appliance needing replaced!


----------



## mariac1966

Tonight was salisbury steaks and Stouffer's mac and cheese (hopefully over the weekend I will get to make homemade mac and cheese)


----------



## wistful

Tuna salad on a nice, big hunk of crusty semolina bread.


----------



## ashmamma84

a huge burrito; chicken, rice, black beans, loads of cheese and sour cream...courtesy of my bff :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking about making taco salad for dinner tonight. Hubby absentmindedly threw two tubs of tofu in the freezer and that changes teh texture to a ground meatless type texture and i can flavor it up with some fresh black beans and make a yummy salad topper with it. i have two ripe avocados to throw in the mix too 
oh and we're having a pre-dinner desert at Baskin and Robbins


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm making pasta with some fresh campari tomatoes, sauteed spinach, basil, and parmesean cheese.

Right now, enjoying a big scoop of peanut butter right out of the jar to hold me over!


----------



## goofy girl

take out three nights in a row..yahooooo!! Last night was saltena's from the bodega..OMG scrumptios!! next time I gotta pic it for you guys.

Tonight is eggplant pie (basically a big ass calzone stuffed with eggplant, cheese, and a touch of red sauce..so big we split one)

Tomorrow I've been promised Mexican food from a restaurant up the street that I've been wanting to try for like, a year now!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Salads from McDonald's for the second night in a row. Currently we're trying to find our kitchen in a sea of confusing boxes in our new apartment. I thought we had packed efficiently.. not so, way too many unmarked boxes. At least tomorrow night I think we'll graduate to take-out pizza.


----------



## Brandi

Spagetti with a nice chunky meat and veggie sauce with tons of cheese. The best caesar salad I have EVER made.

Dessert...Blueberry vanilla smoothie


----------



## sugar and spice

Chicken Bacon Ranch wraps for my family and a Chicken Bacon Ranch salad for me because wraps make me hostile.


----------



## wistful

I made myself a nice,big entree sized salad for supper tonight.Started with a base of romaine lettuce,added some tomatoes & Bean sprouts,feta & croutons and then I topped it off with some small chunks of rotisserie chicken.I wish I had more veggies to put in it but otherwise it was very good.


----------



## Gingembre

I had the best salad for dinner tonight! Mixed leaves, beetroot, carrot, yellow pepper, mini plum tomatoes, cucumber, celery, black olives and goats cheese, with a drizzle of balsamic vinegar. It was like a rainbow on my plate! Lol!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had an open faced sandwich on rye bread with hummus, cucumber, radish, carrot, sweet peppers, and hot sauce!

Some dark chocolate for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

3 ciabatta sandwiches - grilled chicken, bacon, ranch dressing, onion, tomato and lettuce
hot salami, mozz cheese, onion, tomato and lettuce
ham and cheese, mozz cheese, onion, tomato and lettuce
Basically cut them into strips after I grilled them. Quite nice

Dessert a pre birthday cake for Lexxi. It was a hershey rich chocolate cake. She gets another cake on Wednesday her actually birthday!


----------



## IdahoCynth

I too had salad for dinner... cesar salad and an avacado. But I want Brandi's ciabatta sandwiches and some pre birthday cake. Happy pre birthday Lexxi!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I went out to dinner with friends. Appetizer was a shared fried calamari. My entree was Mussles Marineire (basically mussles with white wine, garlic, butter, and they added cream). 

It was fabulous but honestly I would have added more garlic to the sauce and ditched the cream. Yes, I said ditch the cream! It kind of dulled the flavors, but everything was delish. I drank a few p) glasses throughout dinner of a really nice dry white burgundy.


----------



## Waxwing

Nothing. Or rather, anxiety and stomach pains.


----------



## SuperMishe

Wonderfully crispy BBQ's chicken drumsticks and a giant baked potato!


----------



## Brandi

IdahoCynth said:


> I too had salad for dinner... cesar salad and an avacado. But I want Brandi's ciabatta sandwiches and some pre birthday cake. Happy pre birthday Lexxi!



Thank you for birthday wishes! The cake I cannot top at making, I'm actually thinking of buying another one lol

Tonights dinner was pot roast with potatoes, carrots, turnip and onions. I didn't have alot of the veggies left in the apt..but I thought it was enough for two..it wasn't...so Lexxi ate all the veggies and I had roast beef, gravy and bread lol

Dessert Leftover and last of hershey cake with breyers double churned vanilla ice cream!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Home made nachos grande....the kids LOVE this dinner favorite! :eat2:


----------



## liz (di-va)

chicken four-ways! appetizer of chicken postickers, chicken dumplings, and chicken satay, then a chicken salad for entree. heh.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Argh I was hoping nobody would ask for the bang bang recipe, since I flung it together from stuff that was in the bottom of bottles in the cupboard and fridge! I had tried to make the sauce like a sachet I bought ages ago, and it came out quite similar.

I just fried a couple of fat, boneless pork chops all sliced up, in a bit of sunflower oil. I fried the meat in small batches on very high heat to seal each piece all over, (and cos I love the pork fat with that crispy almost burnt flavour), then used a slotted spoon to scoop the meat into a dish. One it was all sealed I cooked some chopped onion and red pepper in the same pan for a couple of mins with some minced garlic, then I added the pork back in. In a cup I mixed a little sesame oil, some chilli sauce (this is sauce that is 100% red chillies, nothing else, its sweet and very hot and sticky), some smooth peanut butter, some crunchy (see, the bottom of jars  ), some dark soy sauce, a squeeze of lemon juice and a bit of brown sugar. I stirred it up and added a little hot water to make it nice and workable. Then I poured it over the meat and vegetables and cooked for a couple more mins til it was all mixed in. I don't know quantities cos I added a bit here and there at different points, and I wasn't really concentrating particularly. Anyhoo, if you do something like that, it should come out pretty tasty! 

I call it bang bang because the local supermarket used to have a great noodle bar for a while and I would buy noodles, duck and bang bang sauce, and it was just like the sauce I make. But when I actually googled it, it seemed to be a "raw" sauce that you pour over previously prepared meat, usually chicken. Whatever, I like mine.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Couldn't find anything "dinnery" that I fancied, so instead I had two scones with butter, strawberry jam and I whipped up some double (heavy) cream for on top. (I abhor aerosol cream  ). mmmmmmmm!

Oh and a nice hot mug of tea to go with it, compulsory! 

View attachment scones1.JPG


View attachment scones2.JPG


----------



## Red

Ruby Ripples said:


> Couldn't find anything "dinnery" that I fancied, so instead I had two scones with butter, strawberry jam and I whipped up some double (heavy) cream for on top. (I abhor aerosol cream  ). mmmmmmmm!
> 
> Oh and a nice hot mug of tea to go with it, compulsory!



I <3 you and your cooking/preparing nice food skills.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Ruby, those scones look scrumptious.:eat2:


----------



## Red

Feeling a bit poorly so I need to get some colourful stuff down my neck. 

Massive simple salad of iceberg lettuce and cherry toms with a splash of sesame oil, a sprinkle of mixed seeds, garlic salt and a big handful of dry-fried pumpkin seeds sizzling on top, served with a garlic infused mushroom omlette and a spoonful of moroccan style couscous.


I can't wait, all I have eaten today is an apple and a slice of toast.


----------



## Brandi

Corn on the cob with tons of real butter and salt. Grilled veal steak..YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Home made nachos grande....the kids LOVE this dinner favorite! :eat2:



OMG I LOVE nachos!!!!!! Please tell us how you made them because I will definitely be making me some ASAP :eat2::eat2:

I made ham and cheese omelets with toast with real butter tonight but I would rather have been munching on some Nachos for sure.:eat2:


----------



## mejix

another edition of _cooking of the damned!_
tonight: campbell's chunky fully loaded stroganoff soup, yesterday's rice. apple. 

1. open can of soup. pour to pan. warm
2. take pot of yesterday's rice from fridge. leave at room temperature
3. go to bedroom take office clothing off. prance around the apartment in your underwear. 
4. pour warm soup over the rice.
5. eat until you find the burnt rice at the bottom. 
6. get apple.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We went out for Mexican tonight. First time at this place near our new neighborhood. It was pretty good (not fabulous). I had enchilladas and Gottfried had something with shrimp and rice. Fortunately, the margaritas were excellent. We'll definitely go again because the list of Mexican restaurants is very limited. I'm sure to find something I'll love here.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner will be;

1. Homemade crock pot mac and cheese with chunks of tomato (Lexxi's request)
2. Breaded pork chops
3. Sauteed zucchini

Dessert Strawberries, extra creamy ice cream and caramel sauce


----------



## goofy girl

THAI FOOD!!!!:eat2::eat2::eat2:

I cannot wait!! 2 hours and 10 minutes until pad thai!!! :wubu:


----------



## Friday

They had beautiful whole pork tenderloins on sale for $1.99 this week. I sliced it up an 8 lb'er into 2 small (2 lbs) roasts which are currently marinating in soy, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, brown sugar and a few red pepper flakes (one for Sunday supper and one for the freezer), 6 inch thick chops (now in the freezer) which we can either use as chops or slice up and stir fry which is what I did with the last 1/2 lb plus. They had baby Bok Choy on sale too so it all got stir fried with some garlic and ginger, broccoli, sweet onions, mushrooms, snow peas and a few carrots for color along with a honey lemon sauce. Over brown rice it was pretty tasty.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> They had beautiful whole pork tenderloins on sale for $1.99 this week. I sliced it up an 8 lb'er into 2 small (2 lbs) roasts which are currently marinating in soy, sesame oil, ginger, garlic, brown sugar and a few red pepper flakes (one for Sunday supper and one for the freezer), 6 inch thick chops (now in the freezer) which we can either use as chops or slice up and stir fry which is what I did with the last 1/2 lb plus. They had baby Bok Choy on sale too so it all got stir fried with some garlic and ginger, broccoli, sweet onions, mushrooms, snow peas and a few carrots for color along with a honey lemon sauce. Over brown rice it was pretty tasty.





I wish I was having what you were having. 

I warmed a can of Progresso New England clam chowder and a package of fake lobster.


----------



## Brandi

We are having homemade chicken nuggets, baked potatoes and corn on the cob


----------



## mossystate

Bit of perfectly cooked pot roast....around, oh, 23 spears of asparagus..salad of mixed baby greens, red cabbage, orange pepper, green onion, tomatoes, cuke and baby spinach...simple..poifect


----------



## Curious Jane

sugar and spice said:


> OMG I LOVE nachos!!!!!!



i totally don't get nachos. either a chip has too much cheese on it, gets all soggy and falls apart, or not enough cheese and is all dry and boring.

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Brandi

We are having ranch shake and bake chicken breast, sprial broccoli alfredo and fresh red peppers.

Dessert fresh cherries!!!


----------



## Neen

A huge bowl of curly pasta (2 cups) drizzled with lemon olive oil, season salt, and pepper. A glass or two of sweet tea...and perhaps...a s'more.


----------



## HottiMegan

Today's the first day of the fair and we're hitting it tonight since we're camping this weekend. I fully intend to have craptacular fair food. (funnel cake here i come!!)


----------



## Neen

mcdonalds southern chicken sandwich...mmm cannot wait!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

Ginger orange glazed chicken wings, thrown on the bbq, a side salad (arugula, raddichio, spinach, dried cranberries, fresh strawberries and a homemade vinergarrette), and grilled peaches. 

Oh and I'll wash it down with some sweet tea. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tuna salad sandwich on a baguette, side salad with balsamic vinagrette, chocolate cookies, red wine!


----------



## Gingembre

That sounds good, Teary! I love tuna baguettes. Tonight, however, I am making chicken fajitas. Yum.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last nights dinner was.....

Pork chop all cubed up
Shells with white cheddar cheese
Baked potato with butter and sourcream
Chicken caesar salad and 
Garlic Toast 

View attachment DSC05565.JPG


----------



## Amatrix

last night i made lasagna, and garlic bread.

time honored tradition- seduce boyfriend, meet his parents and then over load them all with tasty whole milk ricotta, homemade sauce, and mushrooms in the sauce. i win.

tonight - looks like fajitas. nomma! flank steak and grilled veggies. sliced and then put in some crazy tortillas.

and i heard someone say dairy queen. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight: 2 hot dogs, relish and ketchup with cheese melted on top.
Ginger ale
Salad with dried cranberries and blue cheese.
Popcorn....and 3 peanut butter crackers.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had pancakes with 2 eggs sunny side up and some bacon. It was a breakfalisious dinner.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Last nights dinner was.....
> 
> Pork chop all cubed up
> Shells with white cheddar cheese
> Baked potato with butter and sourcream
> Chicken caesar salad and
> Garlic Toast



I want to be adopted by Goddess Patty.


----------



## Neen

bowl of tomato soup with a grilled cheese sandwich, ceaser salad, handful of potato chips, and a cold coke.


----------



## Kimberleigh

homemade lamb curry over saffron rice. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

Chicken Parmesan with linguine and marinara sauce and a small tossed salad with honey French dressing and garlic bread twists. We ordered out tonight :eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of making spanish rice covered in cheese and home made guac with chips..


----------



## Neen

i LOVE planning out meals.. mmm tonight is going to be thick sliced ham , mac and cheese, salad, garlic bread.


----------



## Gingembre

Hmm...i think tonight is gonna be grilled chicken breast & couscous with roast vegetables with a couple of glasses of wine infront of Eurovision! (The Eurovision Song Contest)


----------



## Amatrix

BBQ goodies.



chicken, steak, roasted veggies.

made a 3 layer chocolate cake from scratch.

and you can have a s'more from the grill too, just wrap it in tinfoil.
home made cookies, m&ms, marshmallow, and graham crackers is delish.


----------



## Friday

Oh lord, did I eat too much.

We had pork loin chops baked with sauteed mushrooms and sweet onions in a sour cream gravy (honest, it was delish), mushroom and asparagus risotto, steamed broccoli and cauliflower with lemon and homemade shortcake with strawberries and cream. I should have taken a pic but I was too hungry. Getting the husband trained though, after about his third bite he stopped and asked "Are you going to take pictures?".


----------



## SuperMishe

6 Jose Ole Chicken and cheese Taquitos and a pint of Ben & Jerrys S"mores ice cream.


----------



## Gingembre

You have waaaaay better Ben & Jerry's flavours than us! No fair! Lol!

Dinner tonight is gonna have to be quick coz i am cramming for my exam 2moro.....i'm thinking tuna pasta salad (the thread's been making me hungry lol).


----------



## TearInYourHand

update from last night (because I'm sure you all were on the edge of your seats)...

pizza with mushrooms and black olives (from the one good pizza place in town....and I live in DC, you'd expect better! but coming from new jersey it DOES NOT compare. if anyone knows where to get good NYC style pizza in DC...let me know!) oh, and a side salad with balsamic and olive oil.


----------



## KHayes666

I haven't eaten anything since the breakfast I had on Monday....thinking about pizza tonight.


----------



## Brandi

Mashed potatoes, corn on the cob and cajun chicken wings for me.

My daughter had REAL shepherd's pie (winks at Ruby)


----------



## sugar and spice

We recently bought a really nice propane grill and we've been having fun experimenting and learning how to cook all sorts of stuff. Tonights dinner was a huge hit, we made BBQ pork chops on the grill using Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce and oven fried garlic red potatoes, and sugar snap peas. Man that sauce is sooooo good when you grill with it, it was lip smackin finger licking good.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## CuteyChubb

First we had tuna sandwiches but now I'm craving boudain & crackers. So happy my appetite is back!!


----------



## Waxwing

Crazy fresh bi-color corn on the cob, seared tuna, spinach salad, Harpoon UFO.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Homemade Dragon Fire Chicken, and sides. Rice and salad more than likely.


----------



## ashmamma84

Chicken satay w/peanut sauce

pot stickers w/ginger soy sauce

shrimp fried rice and eggrolls

and thai iced tea


----------



## IdahoCynth

Egg salad sandwich, a handfull of guacamole pringles and a few bread and butter pickle chips.


----------



## sunnie1653

Tonight was sushi (went out ) 

tomorrow night, I'm having my first ever "Dinner party" 

On the menu:

Bread-bowl spinach & artichoke dip 
tossed salad w/orange segments and strawberries tossed in balsamic vinegarette
lemon & asparagus risotto
40-clove garlic chicken
lemon yogurt cake

 If I remember, I'll take pics.


----------



## Friday

Sounds divine Sunnie.


----------



## goofy girl

oooh..Sunnie, you came up with a great menu!! have fun!!

last night we went out for dinner - been craving Indian food since the bash when Phil and I talked about our fave Indian dishes - I had my usual of mango chicken with rice and Steve had his usual of tandoori chicken, rice and we shared coconut naan and an appetizer of potato pancake with the sauces (aloo tiki or something??) was DELICIOUS!!!

Tonight Steve wants pasta...so..tonight is pasta lol not sure yet if we will use pesto or red sauce


----------



## wrestlingguy

Having my dad over for dinner tonight. He's really fussy, so we're just going to do a roasted chicken, stuffed with peppers, onions, celery, carrots, and lemons, seasoned with rosemary, and potatoes on the side.

A quick salad of mixed greens, cucumbers, celery, roasted peppers, sundried tomatoes, fresh mozzerella, manzanilla and dried olives, lightly seasoned with just some olive oil & balsamic vinegar.

My son will have none of that. He's on an all beef hot dog kick. Oh well..


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we will be having roasted chicken thighs with a tossed salad topped with crispy tortilla and onion strips.

Dessert - mini raspberry white chocolate cheesecakes I made YUM


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight on our menu is: bbq chicken on the grill, grilled corn on the cob with homemade herbed butter and garlic broccoli (which we also grill, in foil). Dessert is homemade raspberry sorbet. You gotta love summer!


----------



## ashmamma84

Not in the mood to cook tonight - we are going to Tank for spicy shrimp rolls. :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

eggplant & tofu in spicy garlic sauce. Another winning recipe from the fat free vegan blog.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken and broccoli in a very nice black bean sauce with brown rice.


----------



## KHayes666

I just had a plate of chicken cutlets and mashed potatos with a can of barq's root beer.....for me that's a banquet lol


----------



## TearInYourHand

I was feeling a bit creative so I made:

Teriyaki salmon
Arugula dressed with olive oil and vinegar
Couscous salad with cherries, roasted fennel, pumpkin seeds

I had a glass of California cabernet to drink.

It turned out quite delicious, and I have some leftovers for tomorrow!


----------



## TearInYourHand

MissToodles said:


> eggplant & tofu in spicy garlic sauce. Another winning recipe from the fat free vegan blog.



Ooh MissT that sounds like something I'd love to make....could you post a link to that blog, and/or recipe? Thanks!


----------



## ashmamma84

Grilled turkey burgers, potato salad and corn on the cob (I added a bit of green apple to the turkey mixture to keep it from drying out)


----------



## Gingembre

That sounds good, Ashmamma. I couldn't be bothered to cook properly, so reverted back to an old favourite - tuna & sweetcorn mayo in a jacket potato with a salad of iceberg lettuce, mini plum tomatoes, black olives, cucumber and beetroot.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Mmm I love leftover Chinese food! Steamed tofu and veggies with brown rice, general tso's sauce on the side. Diet coke with lime (the actual piece of lime, not the lime flavored soda!)

Yummmm!


----------



## Waxwing

Gigantic salad with a piece of poached salmon, fruit, and beer.


----------



## Friday

At work. Whole grain wraps with herbed cheese, deli honey ham and the perfect amount of green onion. My husband gives great lunch. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tonight is "let your Dim friends cook for you". Not really, but the two things I'm making tonight (tandoori chicken and Ras-El Hanout spiced green lentils) are two of my favorite dishes from two of my favorite Dimensions friends -- Rainyday and Frankie. I've made these dishes before and they are delicious. I cannot wait!


----------



## MissToodles

TearInYourHand said:


> Ooh MissT that sounds like something I'd love to make....could you post a link to that blog, and/or recipe? Thanks!



This sichuan-style dish gets its heat from the chili sauce. Look for chili sauce or garlic chili sauce that has red chilies as its primary ingredient. Try to find the kind with the seeds intact, not the smoother type. Then adjust the amount to your desired level of spiciness.

1 pound extra-firm tofu (not silken)
1 tbsp soy sauce (reduced sodium)
2 tbsp. water
1/2 tsp dark sesame oil
4 small eggplants, about 1-1/2 pounds total, peeled and sliced into strips 2-inches long, 1-inch wide, and 1/4-inch thick (or use one large eggplant)
1/3 cup water
6-8 garlic cloves, minced--about 2 tbsp.
1-inch peeled fresh ginger, grated
3/4 cup vegetable broth or water
1 tbsp vegetarian hoisin sauce
3 tbsp soy sauce (reduced sodium preferred)
3 tbsp seasoned rice vinegar
1/2 tbsp dark sesame oil
1/2 tbsp sugar or other sweetener
1/2 - 1 tsp hot chili sauce (available in Asian markets)
1 tbsp tomato paste
1 tomato, coarsely chopped
sprinkling of sesame seeds for garnish (optional)

Cut the tofu into 1/2-inch slices and press them lightly between towels to get some of the moisture out. Combine the 3 tbsp. soy sauce with the 2 tbsp. water and 1/2 tsp. sesame oil. Dip each slice of tofu into the mixture and set on a plate.

Heat an oiled, non-stick skillet until hot. Place the tofu slices in the skillet and cook until browned. Turn over and brown the other sides. When the tofu is completely browned on both sides, remove it from the skillet and place it on a cutting board. Cut each slice into 8-10 cubes. Set aside.

Heat an oiled, non-stick wok and add the eggplant and 1/3 cup water. Cover and cook, stirring often, until eggplant begins to brown. Uncover and add the garlic and ginger and cook for 2 more minutes.

Add all remaining ingredients except the tomato, sesame seeds, and tofu. Simmer uncovered until all the eggplant slices are completely cooked--they will be very soft and start to fall apart. Add the tofu cubes and tomato and cook until heated through. Serve over rice, sprinkled with sesame seeds.


----------



## KHayes666

Waxwing said:


> Gigantic salad with a piece of poached salmon, fruit, and beer.



breakfast of champions lol


----------



## TearInYourHand

An old stand by on this rainy night.....spaghetti with traditional marinara sauce and lots of parmesean cheese. Green salad on the side with balsamic vinagrette. 

I love comfort food!


----------



## Brandi

I made mini cheeseburger pies for my daughter, she had that with a salad.

I had a peameal bacon sausage with onion, mustard and mayo.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a Marie Calendars cheese stuffed pasta wtih broccoli and some toasted bread and butter.


----------



## Friday

Going to have grilled tri-tips, some of that garlic-olive oil pasta with lemon I discovered last week with some fresh spinach tossed in at the last minute and some steamed broccoli and cauliflower with another squeeze of lemon. Ice cream and fresh strawberries for dessert if there's any room.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I made veal stir fry (mushrooms, onions, green/red peppers and fiddle heads) over pasta with a black bean sauce...was very yummy


----------



## sweet&fat

I just returned from an exquisite dinner at Eleven Madison Park (http://www.elevenmadisonpark.com/). We had the tasting menu, eleven courses, appropriately named "Gourmand." It was spectacular and it lasted four and a half hours. The courses were very small thank god, otherwise I would have burst at the seams. But it was DIVINE.

After the gift of the chef, we had the following eleven courses (with the wine pairing- so ridiculous yet so amazing!):

1. Caviar with poached egg and tapioca (eaten like a soup with a semi-creamy base)
2. Goat cheese and liquified heirloom beets, each served as a liquid sphere on its own spoon
3. Crab roulade with avocado, lime and yogurt
4. Foie gras terrine with rhubarb, celery, and pickled ramps
5. Wild Atlantic halibut with cauliflower, green almonds, and razor clams
6. Lobster poached with wild nettles and Oregon morels (this was also served as a soup and was one of the best things I've ever eaten)
7. Pork belly sous-vide with peas a la francaise (where are the accents in the formatting options?
8. Black angus beef herb roasted with asparagus, parmesan, and Bordelaise sauce
9. Cheese course (fantastic selection, served by the dreamiest British waiter) with a fascinating red sparkling wine
10. strawberry, basil, and black pepper vacherin
11. chocolate and peanut butter palette with popcorn ice cream

Followed by coffee and chocolates. I wish I had pictures- this meal was so beautiful, the service was beyond attentive... it was HEAVEN!!! :eat2:


----------



## Friday

Good lord Sweet! Sex on a plate!


----------



## SoVerySoft

sweet&fat said:


> I just returned from an exquisite dinner at Eleven Madison Park (http://www.elevenmadisonpark.com/). We had the tasting menu, eleven courses, appropriately named "Gourmand." It was spectacular and it lasted four and a half hours. The courses were very small thank god, otherwise I would have burst at the seams. But it was DIVINE.
> 
> After the gift of the chef, we had the following eleven courses (with the wine pairing- so ridiculous yet so amazing!):
> 
> 1. Caviar with poached egg and tapioca (eaten like a soup with a semi-creamy base)
> 2. Goat cheese and liquified heirloom beets, each served as a liquid sphere on its own spoon
> 3. Crab roulade with avocado, lime and yogurt
> 4. Foie gras terrine with rhubarb, celery, and pickled ramps
> 5. Wild Atlantic halibut with cauliflower, green almonds, and razor clams
> 6. Lobster poached with wild nettles and Oregon morels (this was also served as a soup and was one of the best things I've ever eaten)
> 7. Pork belly sous-vide with peas a la francaise (where are the accents in the formatting options?
> 8. Black angus beef herb roasted with asparagus, parmesan, and Bordelaise sauce
> 9. Cheese course (fantastic selection, served by the dreamiest British waiter) with a fascinating red sparkling wine
> 10. strawberry, basil, and black pepper vacherin
> 11. chocolate and peanut butter palette with popcorn ice cream
> 
> Followed by coffee and chocolates. I wish I had pictures- this meal was so beautiful, the service was beyond attentive... it was HEAVEN!!! :eat2:



must...see....photos...

this sounds devine!!!!!!

edited to add: actually, click on that link and there are photos!


----------



## goofy girl

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream. It's too hot to cook or even make a sandwich. hell, it's too hot to chew..which is why ice cream is the perfect dinner :happy:


----------



## sweet&fat

It was one of the best meals I've had in ages. Everything was perfect- presentation, taste, service... plus I'm not entirely sure how they managed to find the most beautiful waitstaff ever. It was a very elegant and yet entirely comfortable and casual experience. But honestly, I was very glad that my friend the banker was footing the bill, otherwise I would have been washing dishes for the rest of my life!!!! 



SoVerySoft said:


> must...see....photos...
> 
> this sounds devine!!!!!!
> 
> edited to add: actually, click on that link and there are photos!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I'm having cod roasted on a bed of onion and fennel fronds, topped with lemon slices. Also some grilled corn and tomatoes (I bought a grill pan today).

This is the best way to use up fennel fronds (the tops of the bulb) that I know, besides using a small amount as a dill-like garnish/flavoring. It gives the fish a really subtle flavor.


----------



## SoVerySoft

sweet&fat said:


> It was one of the best meals I've had in ages. Everything was perfect- presentation, taste, service... plus I'm not entirely sure how they managed to find the most beautiful waitstaff ever. It was a very elegant and yet entirely comfortable and casual experience. But honestly, I was very glad that my friend the banker was footing the bill, otherwise I would have been washing dishes for the rest of my life!!!!




I love meals like that - tastes of many things, all of which are so interesting and elegant. There was a thread on eGullet years ago, with photos of a menu like that at a restaurant called Trio in Chicago. I was so excited to be going to Chicago last year, only to discover it had gone out of business


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC

sweet&fat said:


> It was one of the best meals I've had in ages. Everything was perfect- presentation, taste, service... plus I'm not entirely sure how they managed to find the most beautiful waitstaff ever. It was a very elegant and yet entirely comfortable and casual experience. But honestly, I was very glad that my friend the banker was footing the bill, otherwise I would have been washing dishes for the rest of my life!!!!



Hmmph. My banker friends just take me to Yankees games, and buy me beer and chicken fingers. I'm gonna have to tell them to step up their game!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Not on topic, can't help noting: 


SoVerySoft said:


> I love meals like that - tastes of many things, all of which are so interesting and elegant. There was a thread on eGullet years ago, with photos of a menu like that at a restaurant called Trio in Chicago. I was so excited to be going to Chicago last year, only to discover it had gone out of business


The chef at Trio at the time went on to start Alinea, now considered one of the best restaurants in the world. I think it had opened only recently when you were in Chicago? Something like that. Anyhow, he's (Grant Achatz) still around, getting insane amounts of press. (Trio fostered careers of chefs who were there not too long then moved on to great success, such as Gale Gand and Rick Tramanto, Shawn McClain...)

The point being anytime you wanna go to Alinea, Randi, I'll go with you, as long as you give me time to save up . It's worth it!

Sounds like an amazing dinner, Leah . Too fabulous.


----------



## goofy girl

sweet&fat said:


> I just returned from an exquisite dinner at Eleven Madison Park (http://www.elevenmadisonpark.com/). We had the tasting menu, eleven courses, appropriately named "Gourmand." It was spectacular and it lasted four and a half hours. The courses were very small thank god, otherwise I would have burst at the seams. But it was DIVINE.
> 
> After the gift of the chef, we had the following eleven courses (with the wine pairing- so ridiculous yet so amazing!):
> 
> 1. Caviar with poached egg and tapioca (eaten like a soup with a semi-creamy base)
> 2. Goat cheese and liquified heirloom beets, each served as a liquid sphere on its own spoon
> 3. Crab roulade with avocado, lime and yogurt
> 4. Foie gras terrine with rhubarb, celery, and pickled ramps
> 5. Wild Atlantic halibut with cauliflower, green almonds, and razor clams
> 6. Lobster poached with wild nettles and Oregon morels (this was also served as a soup and was one of the best things I've ever eaten)
> 7. Pork belly sous-vide with peas a la francaise (where are the accents in the formatting options?
> 8. Black angus beef herb roasted with asparagus, parmesan, and Bordelaise sauce
> 9. Cheese course (fantastic selection, served by the dreamiest British waiter) with a fascinating red sparkling wine
> 10. strawberry, basil, and black pepper vacherin
> 11. chocolate and peanut butter palette with popcorn ice cream
> 
> Followed by coffee and chocolates. I wish I had pictures- this meal was so beautiful, the service was beyond attentive... it was HEAVEN!!! :eat2:



I'm gonna sound like a total jerk, but I think the only parts of that whole thing that sound appetizing is the cheese plate and dessert, and the beef (minus the asparagus). Did you really have to eat caviar and poached egg soup?!?!? *shudders*


----------



## sweet&fat

goofy girl said:


> I'm gonna sound like a total jerk, but I think the only parts of that whole thing that sound appetizing is the cheese plate and dessert, and the beef (minus the asparagus). Did you really have to eat caviar and poached egg soup?!?!? *shudders*



Hee hee- I did and I loved it! :eat1:


----------



## liz (di-va)

Grant Achatz (the Trio chef) won the James Beard Award last night for Outstanding Chef...he's had a hard year (tongue cancer).

Sorry, I know this is off-topic. Just small foodie-tudinous overflow. Back to din-din!


----------



## Amatrix

we had pork chops with gravy and then rice.

its not hot here, to much water though.

not that im excited about the heat... just we lost alota sugar beet and wheat crops because of flooding.

but the chops were delish. quick fry then placed into a slow cooker and mushrooms. made a rue out of the pan drippings and tada!


----------



## goofy girl

sweet&fat said:


> Hee hee- I did and I loved it! :eat1:



You are a brave woman!! Although, I'm one of those people that thought sushi was the most disgusting thing on earth until i _tried _it...now it's my fave thing ever. maybe it's that kind of thing! lol


----------



## KHayes666

I haven't eaten anything since I had a bowl of cheerios before my sister's graduation yesterday....thinking about having a hot dog tonight but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gingembre

Go wild - have the hotdog! Lol! How you stay so buff when you no eat?!


I had a temporary crown fixed on one of my front teeth today....the dentist says I can bite with it and eat normally (except maybe apples/carrots), but I am paranoid that it's gonna come off before I get the permanent one fitted in 2 weeks......I am also feeling pretty ropey and have been headachey for the past couple of days so have been eating hardly anything (shock horror!)...today dinner was soup. GOOD soup - butternut squash and roasted red pepper, with a few bits of baguette drowning in it! Nice.


----------



## MoonGoddess

_Thin crust Italian Garden pizza (sun-dried tomato, basil, sweet yellow pepper, mushrooms and fresh mozzarella cheese) and a Sam Adams Boston Lager._


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Salmon fillets, oven roasted with butter, thyme and shallots;
sweet corn-on-the-cob (boiled just enough--would one say 'al dente' for something besides pasta?)
green salad with grape tomatoes and dried cranberries w/an improvised vinagrette;
homemade chocolate ice cream...I finally got the recipe just right!

Stay cool, y'all


----------



## ashmamma84

Shrimp salad...not too much work and always a crowd pleaser. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of making some quesadillas or enchilada type dish with fresh flour tortillas that i got at Costco yesterday. My boys are out riding bikes right now or i'd consult them


----------



## Amatrix

we had this thing we call SOS

its chipped beef and gravy on toasted bread.
*really- just buy a package of slicced beef sandwich meat... make a white gravy with some salt and pepper... toast some bread*

keeps the house cool, and easy to make.

its not half bad either.

and ice tea.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We've been enjoying this chocolate flourless torte from Mustard Seed for the last couple of days. It's almost gone. It is so very, very good! I'll be sorry when it's gone.

Sorry the photo's blurry.


----------



## goofy girl

That torte looks FABULOUS!! Best one I've ever had was at Ruth's Chris :eat2:

Tonight is seafood salad sandwiches, cheese puffs, and fresh fruit salad


----------



## KHayes666

Tonight I had a 2 barq's root beers and half a medium domino's pizza.....anyone want the other half? lol


----------



## goofy girl

KHayes666 said:


> Tonight I had a 2 barq's root beers and half a medium domino's pizza.....anyone want the other half? lol



it depends on what's on it  Definitely take a Barq's though!


----------



## SoVerySoft

liz (di-va) said:


> Not on topic, can't help noting:
> 
> The chef at Trio at the time went on to start Alinea, now considered one of the best restaurants in the world. I think it had opened only recently when you were in Chicago? Something like that. Anyhow, he's (Grant Achatz) still around, getting insane amounts of press. (Trio fostered careers of chefs who were there not too long then moved on to great success, such as Gale Gand and Rick Tramanto, Shawn McClain...)
> 
> The point being anytime you wanna go to Alinea, Randi, I'll go with you, as long as you give me time to save up . It's worth it!



NOW you tell me. I don't think I'll be in Chicago anytime soon, but maybe I can take a day trip next time I visit my sister in Indianapolis. I'd LOVE it.



Amatrix said:


> we had this thing we call SOS
> 
> its chipped beef and gravy on toasted bread.
> *really- just buy a package of slicced beef sandwich meat... make a white gravy with some salt and pepper... toast some bread*
> 
> keeps the house cool, and easy to make.
> 
> its not half bad either.
> 
> and ice tea.



I love creamed chipped beef. YUM. And since you say it keeps the house cool, I think you should post this in the Iron Foodee challenge this month - and post a pic!




ThatFatGirl said:


> We've been enjoying this chocolate flourless torte from Mustard Seed for the last couple of days. It's almost gone. It is so very, very good! I'll be sorry when it's gone.



Umm...wow. Seriously.


----------



## KHayes666

goofy girl said:


> it depends on what's on it  Definitely take a Barq's though!



lol i'm a plain jane all the way. I don't eat stuff with toppings on them, burgers, pizza, etc.


----------



## Tori DeLuca

BBQ Chicken breasts and drumsticks with Famous Dave's Sweet and Zesty BBQ Sauce, broccoli and rice or potatoes. I haven't figured out which yet. I have to consult the clan


----------



## Neen

Tonight was a spinich salad with grilled chicken, dried cranberries, pear slices, and feta cheese.. balsamic dressing. Plus, sides of corn, mac n cheese, rosemary potatoes....


----------



## PamelaLois

tonight it's baked ziti with ricotta, mozarella, spinach, mushrooms, parmesan, onions, garlic and a good marinara sauce. MMMMM:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I bbq'ed a steak and had cottage cheese with it. The steak turned out perfect... mmmm.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I made an Indian style curry with chickpeas, cauliflower, onions, potatoes. Had it with some fragrant basmati rice topped with a thick scoop of whole milk yougrt to cool it all down and add some creaminess.

It was sooooo good! I'm glad for the leftovers!


----------



## Brandi

Last night we had grilled salmon and the broccoli pasta salad I posted for June's recipe


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we are having roast beef (made in crock pot), mashed potatoes and corn.

Dessert we are making shortbread cookies with reese's pieces in it and peanut butter cups cut up...2 different types..YUM


----------



## goofy girl

we're having Dominos pizza tonight. We live right above a pizza place that has better pizza, but for some reason I NEED the thin crust with bacon and mushrooms and chicken kickers..NEED. It wasn't even a question..it was a declaration at 9:30 this morning that this is what we are having for dinner tonight lol


----------



## ashmamma84

goofy girl said:


> we're having Dominos pizza tonight. We live right above a pizza place that has better pizza, but for some reason I NEED the thin crust with bacon and mushrooms and chicken kickers..NEED. It wasn't even a question..it was a declaration at 9:30 this morning that this is what we are having for dinner tonight lol



We're not having Dominos, but pizza is definitely in the works. I'm starving! 

Enjoy, goofy!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I went out to dinner with a friend, on her company, and it was fabulous!!! I had:

Raw bar starter- buffet of shrimp, oysters and clams on the halfshell
Salad with beets, tomatoes, olives, cucumbers, other yummy stuff
Crab cakes, green beans, conch fritter (only a bite)
Assorted mini cakes for dessert

If that sounds like a hodgepodge, it was! It was one of the best buffets that I have ever been to! The best was the raw bar. By the salad, I was full, but I had a few bites of the crabcakes and the conch fritter. The desserts...well I can always find room for chocolate!

I usually don't like buffets, but this one was pure quality. I'm now relaxing with a glass of pinot noir as I type this at home! I will sleep well tonight! Yum!


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> ... I'm now relaxing with a glass of pinot noir as I type this at home! I will sleep well tonight! Yum!



I love when you tell us what you're sipping. I always imagine you being so...so..._elegant_ as you sit there reading the foodee board with your glass of wine.

You make me crave wine!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Oh thank you SVS! I love to wind down my day reading the foodie board with a glass of red. It's my favorite way to relax!


----------



## Brandi

I made tacos tonight..funny thing is, my daughter loves the hard shell BUT hates when it breaks to pieces, so I basically stole Taco Bell's double decker idea...she told me "I'm the smartest mommy in the whole wide world" lmao!!

Dessert was mango/raspberry sherbet from my magic bullet!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made chicken bacon ranch wraps for my husband and made mine into a salad because like I've mentioned before wraps make me hostile.


----------



## activistfatgirl

2 veggie corndogs and a whole bunch of wasabi potato chips. This really needed corn on the cob!


----------



## Surlysomething

Last night I had oatmeal and it rocked. Go figure. Tonight I think i'm going to have a Quattro fromaggio pizza.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I have slow cooked a pork butt roast for 11 hours now.I am going to shred it and have shredded bar b q pork sandwiches.It smells so good .The smell of bar b q pork is all through this house.And as a side i am having ceasar salad out of baby romaine that has fresh bacon in it. :eat1::eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Pasta with olive oil and salt. Just getting back into being able to eat normal foods again after I was sick.


----------



## Brandi

I bought 6 roasting chickens for 99 cents a pound....about 4 lbs each. Boneless skinless chicken breasts for 1.99 a pound(I bought 10 lbs). So we will be eating chicken for a while. lol

So we are having a roasted chicken and corn on the cob.


----------



## sugar and spice

prettyssbbw said:


> I have slow cooked a pork butt roast for 11 hours now.I am going to shred it and have shredded bar b q pork sandwiches.It smells so good .The smell of bar b q pork is all through this house.And as a side i am having ceasar salad out of baby romaine that has fresh bacon in it. :eat1::eat1:



Wow that sounds really good my mouth is watering just reading about it.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made meatball subs they were very very good.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Penne pasta with diced ham, broccoli and a double cheddar sauce all mixed together 
it was very cheesy and creamy and delicious.:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking spanish rice and nachos for dinner. Something about Mexican food and being pregnant.. It's a combo i cannot resist (either pregnancy!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Ham steaks, baked loaded potatoes and baby peas w/ pearl onions....YUMMY!!


----------



## Amatrix

i adore peas with pearl onions!

we are having french toast and sausage.

also fresh orange juice.:eat2:


----------



## Gingembre

Indian takeaway, yum! Not as good as in the country itself, but it'll do! Bring on the spices!


----------



## Amatrix

i had mc donalds.


to sore to really cook.


----------



## KHayes666

Amatrix said:


> i had mc donalds.
> 
> 
> to sore to really cook.



lol mcdonalds? you fatty


----------



## sugar and spice

We're making BBQ pork chops on the grill and I'm going to make oven fried garlic red potatoes and sugar snap peas.:eat2::eat2: I love me some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce on the grill.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

sugar and spice said:


> We're making BBQ pork chops on the grill and I'm going to make oven fried garlic red potatoes and sugar snap peas.:eat2::eat2: I love me some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce on the grill.




Hey what time should we be there for dinner?? :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

KHayes666 said:


> lol mcdonalds? you fatty



yea im a fatty.
and I LOVE IT


i actually had a truck of dudes telling me i was a fat booty *in lesser desirable terms* today...
and I smiled and waved.
then ate my ice cream while on lunch.


mc ds is lame though, no taste. i enjoy food, but like taste.

tonight i had a cheeseburger and cheese fries.
and some sun tea.
also some fried yummies from the bar.*fries, mushrooms,cauliflower, etc*


----------



## KHayes666

Amatrix said:


> yea im a fatty.
> and I LOVE IT
> 
> 
> i actually had a truck of dudes telling me i was a fat booty *in lesser desirable terms* today...
> and I smiled and waved.
> then ate my ice cream while on lunch.
> 
> 
> mc ds is lame though, no taste. i enjoy food, but like taste.
> 
> tonight i had a cheeseburger and cheese fries.
> and some sun tea.
> also some fried yummies from the bar.*fries, mushrooms,cauliflower, etc*



I had nothing for dinner tonight, I had to be at work at 9 PM and I didn't wake up till 2.....oh well


----------



## Brandi

Last night I wanted ribs, but didn't want bbq sauce, so I grilled the ribs and put a mushroom sauce over them (obviously when it was on my plate) and veggie kebobs(zucchini, red peppers, red onion and mushrooms). I made some greek fry bread as well.

Dessert was strawberry mousse - made in my magic bullet YUM


----------



## Amatrix

KHayes666 said:


> I had nothing for dinner tonight, I had to be at work at 9 PM and I didn't wake up till 2.....oh well



zomg...
then again i heard you never eat.

i didnt have lunch at work, came home sick. i think it was the heat.
and tonight we are supposed to be having shrimp alfredo.
i like the spinach noodles my mom makes for this dish and the real cream and garlic.
of course garlic bread...
and for dessert some new york chocolate chip cheese cake.


----------



## Brandi

I will be making crab alfredo with broccoli and corn. YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

I made pan fried lemon pepper chicken with rice and chicken gravy and French cut green beans.:eat1:


----------



## Friday

We're having pasta with olive oil, garlic, lemon and shrimp (although, I have cream in the fridge and alfredo sounds yummy, so that may change) and steamed asparagus, broccoli and cauliflower. Strawberries and whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made my spicy meatloaf with chili sauce on top, garlic mashed potatoes, peas and corn.:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

We had my famous seasoned pork chops, marinated brussel sprouts and white rice (all 2000 of them, SAS)   

Dessert is jello w/ whipped cream.


----------



## KHayes666

Today when I woke up at noon I had a bowl of cherios, when I got home from work around 4 I had a couple slices of watermelon and cantelope....haven't eaten anything since, thinking about chicken cutlets and mashed potatoes though.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Making homemade carne asada tacos with cilantro, onion, salsa and grated cheese. Serving with some spanish rice.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a Taco Mac and Cheese recipe we like a lot.


----------



## Brandi

I made a thick meat and veggie sauce over rotini...and of course garlic bread!


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered Chinese for dinner tonight. I had chicken egg foo young and chicken with almonds. My husband had sweet and sour chicken and spare ribs and my step daughter had General Tso chicken, we're stuffed.:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Beef in a 3 mushroom gravy over creamy mashed potatoes with mexican corn (corn, red pepper, some chilis)


----------



## IdahoCynth

I ordered a chicken garlic pizza on whole wheat crust. It was really good; grilled chicken, green onions, mushrooms, loads of cheese, garlic sauce. yummers.


----------



## Brandi

tonight I'm baking homemade chicken nuggets with my broccol and pasta salad.

Dessert, my daughter wants to try "dibs" so I will get it for her


----------



## MissToodles

Breaking out the tabletop grill tonight. Oh scary! Got a great price on a porterhouse, having it with fresh corn and probably going to grill yellow squash and onions.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Salisbury Steaks, green beans, rice and salad!

Yummy fresh strawberries w/ whipped cream for dessert


----------



## goofy girl

We ordered a chicken cutlet grinder from downstairs. It was way too hot to cook and we're both sick and tired of cold cuts lol. But the chicken sandwich really hit the spot


----------



## KHayes666

Bowl of popcorn, 16 ounce barq's root beer, 2 smore pop tarts......how much is that?


----------



## goofy girl

KHayes666 said:


> Bowl of popcorn, 16 ounce barq's root beer, 2 smore pop tarts......how much is that?



ummm..it's a bowl of popcorn, 16 oz rootbeer and 2 poptarts..so that's...4??? Unless you count eat piece of popcorn and in that case i have no idea........


----------



## KHayes666

goofy girl said:


> ummm..it's a bowl of popcorn, 16 oz rootbeer and 2 poptarts..so that's...4??? Unless you count eat piece of popcorn and in that case i have no idea........



Whoops, I thought this was the callorie counting thread....my bad.

*hides in the corner*


----------



## goofy girl

KHayes666 said:


> Whoops, I thought this was the callorie counting thread....my bad.
> 
> *hides in the corner*



HAHAHAHAHA..oh man that made me laugh. I wondered what we were supposed to be adding...I'm like, well it's four things, but probably about $5.00 total...wtf?? heeheeeheehee


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cedar plank salmon (they make it in the grocery store - it's awesome) corn on the cob, macaroni salad, mini-roma tomatoes on the vine and now I am having watermelon for dessert.

I have a kitchen full of groceries. Life is good!


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Cedar plank salmon (they make it in the grocery store - it's awesome) corn on the cob, macaroni salad, mini-roma tomatoes on the vine and now I am having watermelon for dessert.
> 
> I have a kitchen full of groceries. Life is good!



OK, I had to laugh at the corn on the cob


----------



## MissToodles

Summer rolls along with baby spinach wilted in hot chicken broth.


----------



## SoVerySoft

goofy girl said:


> OK, I had to laugh at the corn on the cob



Ah, you've been paying attention!!


----------



## Brandi

Hot dogs and caesar pasta salad with extra bacon (I used baby spinach instead of romaine)


----------



## goofy girl

CHINESE FOOD!! :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84

Grilled chicken breasts (I marinated them in Italian dressing), veggie medley/casserole, and rice pilaf. :eat2:

Icecream and cookies are dessert


----------



## Neen

a Whopper meal, with fries and coke. Burger king just doesn't cut it for me anymore..bleh. 
So i had a lean cusine meal, salad, half a container of ben and jerrys 'cake batter' ice cream..YUM.
Half a 'irish cream' cadbury bar.. not so hot.. i'm not on a role here foodwise today!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Neen said:


> a Whopper meal, with fries and coke. Burger king just doesn't cut it for me anymore..bleh.
> So i had a lean cusine meal, salad, half a container of ben and jerrys 'cake batter' ice cream..YUM.
> Half a 'irish cream' cadbury bar.. not so hot.. i'm not on a role here foodwise today!



In my younger years BK was THE place to find me..I was lovin' on my Whoppers...but alas...they don't love me anymore.

Blech is right. Still love my burgers tho!  Which is what was for dinner in our house!


----------



## SuperMishe

Micheline's Lean Gourmet Swedish meatballs w/ pasta and extra frozen meatballs thrown in! I need a personal chef! LOL!


----------



## Chef

Thai takeout


----------



## KHayes666

Neen said:


> a Whopper meal, with fries and coke. Burger king just doesn't cut it for me anymore..bleh.
> So i had a lean cusine meal, salad, half a container of ben and jerrys 'cake batter' ice cream..YUM.
> Half a 'irish cream' cadbury bar.. not so hot.. i'm not on a role here foodwise today!



I'd rather you not eat Burger King, really really not good for you lol *hugs*


----------



## Brandi

Tonight will be;
chicken wings (LOL I can't get enough today)
ribs
sauteed mushrooms and zucchini
tossed salad with baby spinach


----------



## sugar and spice

ashmamma84 said:


> Grilled chicken breasts (I marinated them in Italian dressing), veggie medley/casserole, and rice pilaf. :eat2:
> 
> Icecream and cookies are dessert



This sounded so good I had to try it and it was super tasty. I made the grilled chicken marinaded in Italian dressing and served it with baby reds mashed potatoes and sugar snap peas. Yummmm thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## SuperMishe

I actually COOKED tonight! I sliced a boneless skinless turkey breast into medallions, seasoned them with fresh cracked pepper and a variety of other spices, then coated them in panko crumbs and sauteed them! They were DEELish! Served with a nice baked potato and some peach mango applesauce as a garnish. Go Me! LOL!


----------



## Brandi

Pork roast in crock pot, shredded it, made gravy, put it over creamy mashed potatoes and corn on the cob...and homemade biscuits!!


----------



## sugar and spice

We made BBQ grilled chicken breasts with the Sweet Baby Rays sauce and oven fried new potatoes and green beans. Wow I guess this sounds dumb but BBQ sauce tastes so much better when you use it while grilling as opposed to just in the oven, Lick smacking deliciousness.:eat2::eat2::eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

I made an asian inspired soup. Yes, even though it is hot outside, it is frigid inside my AC'ed studio apartment, so I was craving soup.

It is a soy ginger broth base, sliced carrots, chopped snow peas, diced tofu, chopped shitake mushrooms, oodles of nooooodles, sesame seeds. In my bowl I plunked down a hard boiled egg. Really quite beautiful, and quite delicious.

:eat1:


----------



## SoVerySoft

I roasted a batch of chicken wings with herbs and garlic. Made them nice and crispy. They came out great! Ate them with sliced cucumber - the only fresh veg in the house right now 

Drank some Turkey Hill Iced Green Tea. Damn, they make good iced tea! (in the refrigerated section).


----------



## MissToodles

Sauteing shrimp/grape tomatoes in garlic, olive oil & red pepper flakes. Serving it over pasta with a sprinkle of freshly chopped parsley.


----------



## Amatrix

macaroni and cheese!!!:eat2:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

Breadcrumb battered boneless chicken breasts, lightly fried in soy oil. Topping is an onion/chive melted cream cheese base with garlic, peppercorn and fried prosciutto added. Scrumpdillyicious as they say at the DQ.

Add freshly shucked and steamed bi-color corn on the cob as a side, rolling the butter on from a piece of bakery bread. :eat2:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Broccoli cheese casserole, turkey dogs & fresh fruit salad. The broccoli casserole recipe I found is the best! It has broccoli florets, mushrooms, garlic, bacon and loads of cheese...just to mention a few ingredients!


----------



## Brandi

Steak stirfry, with snow peas, carrots, zucchini, and broccoli with a black bean sauce. Didn't bother with rice or noodles though.

I think I'm already in camping mode...I'm leaving tomorrow wooohoo!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I haven't decided about tonight yet, but last night was homemade onion rings and a veggie burger I threw on the george foreman grill.


----------



## IdahoCynth

After reading this thread I too had to have grilled chicken marinaded in Italian dressing.
I had some left over mashed potatoes with it and half an apple dipped in caramel.


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered out tonight, I had a veggie calzone. I was annoyed though because I made a point out of asking them to leave off the mild pepper rings and they didn't, they were all over it and bleeding their pepper juice all over everything.:doh: I scraped them off and it was still pretty good and best of all I didn't have to cook it.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonight I had a pan seared sirloin steak, greek salad and herb roasted assorted fingerling potatoes. Watermelon for dessert. Oh, and Steaz "Lemon Dew" green tea soda.

I took pics of it all - and will eventually post them. The potatoes were SO pretty...red, purple, gold, etc, that I just had to  (besides, it justified paying so much for stupid potatoes! I said "oh I'll take pics and immortalize them on the Foodee Board. Makes it worth it!")


----------



## Amatrix

applebees...
a whole appetizer sampler... i love the spinach artichoke dip.
and then a chicken bruscetta...
still in the fridge.

a coke and some phish food ice cream.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Last night while camping we roasted german sausages and chunks of zucchini over an open fire..it was soooo good. We had to come home early, as my daughter left the tent window open lol and we had a downpour for about 5 hours...thus an inch of water in the tent..which I rolled in and now have a cold....so instead of getting mad, I ate a HUGE chocolate bar!

I really think it's time to rent a cottage or buy an RV lmao!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made hamburger patties and mashed potatoes and served them with a really delicious brown gravy with mushrooms and onions in it, we also had corn and peas. It was very simple and very tasty.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## mybluice

I made grilled chicken breasts with sauted mushrooms and brown rice.


----------



## MissToodles

haagen daaz creme brule ice cream. stick a spoon in it and it's done.


----------



## SoVerySoft

MissToodles said:


> haagen daaz creme brule ice cream. stick a spoon in it and it's done.



And what's for dessert?


----------



## GoddessNoir

I'm cooking again!

After months of being to sleepy to make a great meal. (We were living off of salads, pre grilled chicken and take out). I'm cooking again!

Tonight, we're having:

Spaghetti in white clam sauce, garlic-ky pumpernickle bread, parisian salad and homemade lemonade, there's chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I whipped out my trusty can opener tonight and created a favorite dinner from childhood.... LaChoy Chicken Chowmein.. it was gourmet when I was growing up and we only had it a few times a year because it was "so expencive" lol.

LaChoy makes chinese food, SWING~! American~ (any of you remember that jingle?)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I hosted my own birthday dinner (thought I'd give mom a break).
We had baked ham sandwiches on rosemary, olive and asiago bread, mac n cheese, fresh fruit - cherries, blueberries, black raspberries, strawberries, pineapple and kiwi.
Then, my favorite - a Dairy Queen birthday cake for dessert.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I hosted my own birthday dinner (thought I'd give mom a break).
> We had baked ham sandwiches on rosemary, olive and asiago bread, mac n cheese, fresh fruit - cherries, blueberries, black raspberries, strawberries, pineapple and kiwi.
> Then, my favorite - a Dairy Queen birthday cake for dessert.



That meal sounds like it's right up my alley! And Happy Birthday! Thanks for the heads up  I posted a "cake" for you in the birthday thread (here)


----------



## mybluice

Homegrown okra cooked in bacon drippings then sauted with tomatos, teryaki marinated turkey cutlets grilled with a slice of pineapple and some swiss cheese, then some roasted red potatos


----------



## sugar and spice

I pan fried some chicken tenders that had lemon pepper seasoning on them in olive oil and a little butter. I served them with broccoli cheddar rice and French cut green beans.:eat2:


----------



## Waxwing

While looking through this week's Big Organic Veggie Delivery box, I thought, "holy crap I can make ratatouille!" 

So I did.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I have a vertical chicken baking with seasoned potatoes. I have been wanting this since last week, so it should be very very good


----------



## Brandi

I wasn't very hungry tonight, so I didn't cook :O

I just made a tuna sandwich on ciabatta bread that I made. I added green/red/yellow peppers, red onion, cucumbers and baby spinach on top of the tuna which was mixed with low calorie ranch dressing, cos I was way too lazy to go to the store and get hellmans lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Tonite I made cheese blintzes with sour cream and had borscht with it. It was "reconnect with my heritage night" (aka Jewish Food Night )


p.s. Brandi! Love the new avatar!


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> Tonite I made *cheese blintzes *with sour cream and had borscht with it. It was "reconnect with my heritage night" (aka Jewish Food Night )
> 
> 
> p.s. Brandi! Love the new avatar!




Ohhh very nice...

And thanks...


----------



## Miss Vickie

I made a crock pot chicken dish from a recipe I got from a potluck. It's meant to be chicken wings but I used thighs and drumsticks because wings are too much work with too little meat. You basically saute the chicken, throw it in the crock pot and toss in a bottle of barbecue sauce and a jar of apricot preserves. It's divine. I'm cooking up some corn and will saute up some zucchini I think. It should be quite tasty.


----------



## Brandi

made mexican wraps (shredded chicken, black beans, corn, red/green peppers, red onion with cream cheese and salsa) YUM


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Homemade mac & cheese w/ white sauce and extra sharp cheeses, stewed Italian tomatoes and turkey meatloaf. Coconut cream pie (which I made all by myself! ) for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

I haven't been feeling well for 2 weeks...my stomach seems to always be upset...found out the reason, can't have fried foods!!!

I thought my doctor was lying, so we went out for fish and chips...omg he wasn't lying!!! lmao!


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> I haven't been feeling well for 2 weeks...my stomach seems to always be upset...found out the reason, can't have fried foods!!!
> 
> I thought my doctor was lying, so we went out for fish and chips...omg he wasn't lying!!! lmao!



UGH I'm sorry, I think I am getting the same way. Its weird how as you get older suddenly you can't eat things that never bothered you before. I can't eat eggs anymore they kill my stomach.


----------



## CrankySpice

I just found out my kids are both going out tonight, so I'm on my own for dinner....I'm making pea & potato curry over brown rice. Fast, cheap, nutritious, and delicious.


----------



## mossystate

Bills...two pairs of shoes still in their boxes...some Olay moisturizer...a hair clip...Ibuprofen...a box of beads and brass.

I will be eating on the floor.


----------



## goofy girl

mossystate said:


> Bills...two pairs of shoes still in their boxes...some Olay moisturizer...a hair clip...Ibuprofen...a box of beads and brass.
> 
> I will be eating on the floor.



I had to read that like 47 times before I got it, but now it's hilarious!

Dinner in the Goof house tonight was cucumber slices and spinach-artichoke hummus in a oat and flax wrap with green beans on the side and a skinny cow mint ice cream sandwich for dessert. It was a GREAT dinner for a steaming hot night!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had SUCH a busy day at work, and to reward myself....Chinese takeout from my favorite place and some red wine!


----------



## Waxwing

I'm going to cook up a pile of various veggies (kale, zucchini, carrots, onions, garlic, broccoli) with some fish sauce and soy sauce, then add fresh Basil and Cilantro-- and probably 4 fresh Serrano chilies.

fake Thai food! Hooray!


----------



## Brandi

Last night I made homemade pepperoni pizza with chunks of fresh tomatoes and caesar salad


----------



## goofy girl

Going out for sushi with hubby and a friend. *does the happy dance* CANNOT WAIT!! I'll try to take pics if I can manage to without our friend thinking I'm a wacko lol But she's a total foodee, thin as a rail, but a foodee none the less, so she just might understand LOL


----------



## sugar and spice

We made grilled cheese burgers and shoe string fries. They were awesome.:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I cut up a cucumber and some tomatoes and had them with blue cheese dressing.


----------



## Brandi

Leftover day!!

Campbells mushroom soup with mini potatoes, cut up veal and baby carrots. Turned out like a hearty stew...very nice!


----------



## jewels_mystery

Some grilled burgers and hotdogs. I am trying out a recipe for New York Style hotdog onions. Wish me luck!!! I've never realized how much I missed those until I moved away. :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Made blue box mac and cheese and added: sour cream, brie and sharp cheddar cheese spread.

Man...took it to a whole new level!


----------



## jewels_mystery

SoVerySoft said:


> Made blue box mac and cheese and added: sour cream, brie and sharp cheddar cheese spread.
> 
> Man...took it to a whole new level!



Wow sounds like you did. I am very tempted to try this out.


----------



## Brandi

Cottage roll sandwich with potato and macaroni salad. YUM


----------



## IdahoCynth

Link sausage and eggs with toast.


----------



## ekmanifest

rib eyes, baked potatoes and corn on the cob . . . with ice cream sundaes for dessert. Ok - so I'm splurging!


----------



## TearInYourHand

I went out to dinner with a friend tonight, had a salad with grilled shrimp, tomato, onion, cucumber, olives (my addition to the dish!), over a bed of spinach with a balsamic dressing. Glass of Malbec. Simply delicious, as it was so hot I didn't want to eat anything too heavy!


----------



## Brandi

Went to Outback Steakhouse today...had a rack of lamb (which was good, thank god I asked for the sauce on the side, it was NASTY), steamed broccoli (which had butter and salt on it...hmmm...steamed eh?) and the house salad with ranch dressing. Over all it was nice, but I'm cheap, and of course thought of ways to make this at home!! lmao!

My daughter had her first restaurant steak and fries lmao! She had fun and enjoyed it.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Been craving salads, must be the hot weather. Tonight, I made one with arugula, tomato, cucumber, carrot, pumpkin seeds, avocado, balsamic vinegar, olive oil. Weird combo kinda, but it was soooo good. Whenever I make salads at home, I take the time to chop everything up into small pieces. It mixes evenly that way, and you can get a bite with a bit of everything on it. So worth the extra time. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Soulvaki ribs dipped in tzatziki sauce...with greek salad. Oh darn, I forgot to take pics, I'll make it again on Sunday...a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do lmao!


----------



## jewels_mystery

Fried ribs and yellow rice with red beans. hmmmm


----------



## Brandi

Spagetti and meatballs with a tossed salad


----------



## TearInYourHand

Another salad, kind of a 'clean out the fridge' salad. I had a lot of veggies I wanted to use up before they went bad. Into the salad went: lettuce, tomato, mushroom, feta olives, hot peppers. Balsamic vinegar and olive oil to dress it. Yum! Surprisingly delish!


----------



## Ash

CrankySpice said:


> I just found out my kids are both going out tonight, so I'm on my own for dinner....I'm making pea & potato curry over brown rice. Fast, cheap, nutritious, and delicious.



I'm sure your peas and potatoes and stuff are delicious, but...I'm just dancing because you posted. 

*dances*


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a whole plate of steamed, new baby potatoes with lots of butter and pepper and a cold, delicious chicken breast that I baked yesterday.

Perfect summer dinner.


----------



## sugar and spice

Grilled steak and baked potato with lots of butter and sour cream:eat2::eat1:


----------



## KHayes666

a smore flavored pop tart and some tostitos.


----------



## CurvyQT

That curry sounds yummylicious!

Now I know I'm gonna get the ewww factor here....lol

But I'm havin' liver and black beans. I'm severely anemic, so I need the iron. I've been really feeling low on energy. Ya, so there's my dinner. lol


----------



## SuperMishe

Here's the story!... LOL

I'm in a scrapbooking recipe swap. Each month for 6 months, each person makes ten 8x8 scrapbooking layouts featuring a different recipe. You send them to the person in charge and she sorts them all out and you get ten different ones back so that at the end of the 6 months, you have a full cookbook all decorated!

Anywayyyyyyyyy... in June I went to the SPAM museum (as in canned meat) and I bought SPAM wrapping paper. Then I got the idea to use the paper on a recipe layout - problem was, I never had SPAM before!! TRUE!

Not wanting to submit a recipe I never tried, I bought a can of SPAM and tonight I made up a "recipe" and I'm calling them SPAMMIES!

I scrambled eggs and fried up some chopped bacon flavored SPAM. Then made little wells in the round Pillsbury Crescent rolls. In went some egg, then some SPAM then sprinkled with cheese and baked!! Tah dah!! Spammies!!!


----------



## CurvyQT

Wanna trade dinners? lol
I love your cookbook trading thing. Very Cool.

OK, so for dessert I'm having see's candies. hehe. My fav is this one milk chocolate with brown sugar in the middle. MMMMMMM


----------



## Brandi

SuperMishe said:


> Here's the story!... LOL
> 
> I'm in a scrapbooking recipe swap. Each month for 6 months, each person makes ten 8x8 scrapbooking layouts featuring a different recipe. You send them to the person in charge and she sorts them all out and you get ten different ones back so that at the end of the 6 months, you have a full cookbook all decorated!
> 
> Anywayyyyyyyyy... in June I went to the SPAM museum (as in canned meat) and I bought SPAM wrapping paper. Then I got the idea to use the paper on a recipe layout - problem was, I never had SPAM before!! TRUE!
> 
> Not wanting to submit a recipe I never tried, I bought a can of SPAM and tonight I made up a "recipe" and I'm calling them SPAMMIES!
> 
> I scrambled eggs and fried up some chopped bacon flavored SPAM. Then made little wells in the round Pillsbury Crescent rolls. In went some egg, then some SPAM then sprinkled with cheese and baked!! Tah dah!! Spammies!!!



What an awesome scrap booking idea!


----------



## CurvyQT

I'm getting ready to head up to Inglewood to M&M's Soul Food Express. Not sure what I'm getting yet. Smothered chicken? Ribs? Turkey and Dressing? It's soul food tonight! I just met the owners at the vegas bash.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just had a nice bowl of split pea soup with carrots, and a salad I made out of cucumbers, tomatoes, hot peppers, and balsamic vinegar. Mmm a nice light summer meal. Also my usual glass of red (may have another tonight, urp!)


----------



## pdgujer148

Clean out the fridge night....

Blackberries.
Greek Salad.
Ruben Puff pastries.

Stuff...


----------



## supersoup

baklava, half of a gyro, spanikopita, and some greek cookies. hip hip hooray for the greek fest this week.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Yesterday my mom and sister cooked up a tasty buffet for my birthday that featured uber-crispy-baked chicken wings tossed in homemade BBQ sauce (sweet, tangy and vinegary with no smoke), grilled teriyaki beef kabobs, grilled pork chops, corn on the cob, deep-fried sliced potatoes from their garden, and fresh-squeezed lemonade. 

Dessert was a stroke of genius I thought of a few weeks ago. But it requires a backstory:

For those of you who have never heard of a Whoopie Pie (I think it's a Northeastern U.S. regional thing), it's traditionally a "sandwich" of two small chocolate cake discs with a vanilla cream frosting inside. There is a growing variety of flavors now, though -- chocolate cakes w/ peanut butter filling, vanilla or pumpkin or raspberry cakes w/ vanilla filling, etc. Anyway I've never been that big a fan of them but would eat one or two every year or so when mom would make them.
My sister and one of her friends are thinking about starting a Whoopie Pie baking enterprise to sell at farmers markets and such, and they were discussing possible twists on the traditional flavor theme. My favorite cake on earth is German chocolate with the coconut-pecan frosting, so I suggested that one of their Whoopie Pie flavors be that. 

Her friend made a dozen of them for me in lieu of a birthday cake, and I gotta say it's _brilliant_. Why? Because I can individually wrap them and refrigerate or freeze them so I can ration them out over time, instead of trying to get a cake eaten up before it dries out and gets crusty. It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Brandi

Came home starving, physio hurt alot today, so I just made a greek salad with no black olives and grilled some garlic bread. Simple yet very nice


----------



## bmann0413

I'm actually heading to a buffet tonight...


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Leftover grilled pork chops w/ homemade BBQ sauce, and fresh green beans from my mom's garden, which I stir-fried in olive oil and chopped garlic.


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun with sauteed onions, green peppers, hot mustard and some raw onion lol
Tossed salad

Sherbet - mango, guava, pineapple and a bit of orange juice YUM


----------



## pdgujer148

--Hormel No Beans Chili (Microwave cup--no idea where it came from)
--Haagen-Das Brazilian Acai Berry Sorbet (Yum!)
--Broiled pepperoni slices, crumbled into scrambled eggs w/ pepperjack cheese and a little salsa (I know, weird, but not so much if you try it)
--the remainder of a veggie tray

I need to go to the store and get some normal food.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Today was a tomato and cucumber salad with mozzarella and fresh basil served along side some veggie chik'n strips with balsamic vinegar glaze. Yum!


----------



## supersoup

pdgujer148 said:


> --Broiled pepperoni slices, crumbled into scrambled eggs w/ pepperjack cheese and a little salsa (I know, weird, but not so much if you try it)



I DO THIS ALL THE TIME. 

oh man, i love this board. i don't feel like such a food weirdo!


----------



## LJ Rock

_Zucchini! _ 

My brother and his girlfriend grew a ton of it in their garden last week and they dropped some off at my house. They are enormous! I think my girl and I will be eating a lot of zucchini for dinner for many weeks to come. lol


----------



## Brandi

I made a grilled sandwich with mozz cheese, goat cheese and sauteed zucchini...YUM and of course my greek salad! 

View attachment grillzucchini.JPG


----------



## Brandi

Before I served the greek salad, this is what it looked like. I made a big container of it...YUM...salad for a day or two..lol 

View attachment greeksalad.JPG


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Brandi said:


> I made a grilled sandwich with mozz cheese, goat cheese and sauteed zucchini...YUM and of course my greek salad!



That sounds like a fantastic grilled cheese sandwich, I will definitely try it.


----------



## Brandi

cute_obese_girl said:


> That sounds like a fantastic grilled cheese sandwich, I will definitely try it.



Make it with french loaf...omg sooo good. I have even added sliced tomato to it as well..YUM

Tonight I had sushi - california rolls...my daughter was not impressed! lmao!


----------



## evabb78

Tonight I am going to a family picnic and I can't wait. Hot dogs, potato salad and brownies (3 of course). Here I come!


----------



## rainyday

Two kinds of homemade pizza. Tomatoes, fresh mozz and pesto made with basil from the garden (yay) on the first; red sauce, mozz, spinach and other veggies on the second one.

The toppings were golden melty and awesome, but I need to try again with the crust. I was trying to make an all-whole wheat flour one and it was okay, but not great. I may have to resort to keeping a little white flour in there like so many ww recipes do. It did rise well though.


----------



## Brandi

We had chicken breast, fresh tomato, red onion, baby spinach and hellmans on a fresh kaiser. Tossed salad on the side...OMG sooooo good and filling!


----------



## goofy girl

Leftover pad thai with a side of Rolaids


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight's dinner is my last one pregnant, EVER!! So i'm going to make a pan of cheesy enchiladas and mbye get a package of premade guac to compliment it


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I tore up almost an entire bunch of fresh Romaine lettuce and threw it into a biiiig bowl, topped it with sliced cucumbers, stir-fried bacon-garlic green beans, chow mein noodles and balsamic vinaigrette. Stellar. Had a cup of tomato bisque on the side, and a slice of Edward's chocolate cream pie for dessert.


----------



## Brandi

Took my neice, nephew and daughter to the beach where I bbq'd;

1. Pork ribs..with hickory bbq sauce
2. baked potato with sour cream and chives
3. I precooked (fried) homemade perogies (cheese, garlic, potato), then I warmed them up on the grill OMG soooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!

Something's wrong with my tummy, I get full quickly now lmao!


----------



## goofy girl

we don't have much in the house, so I'm going to have a tuna wrap.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had kind of a French inspired dinner. A goat cheese omelette, mache greens (basically salad greens that look like little rosettes, and they're delicious!) dressed simply with olive oil and balsamic, a fresh ripe sliced summer tomato, and a freshly baked roll. A glass of cabernet to go with it. It was the perfect fresh, summer meal and it totally hit the spot tonight!


----------



## Brandi

I ordered from pizza hut tonight, as of monday, I'm on a special diet, as alot of things are bothering me..so I splurged lol

I got two large pizzas..as I would freeze the leftovers for Lexxi. OMG so freaking gross...under the toppings the pizza was still doughy....under cooked! They messed up on my daughter's pepperoni lovers lol...so I called and complained, I got a full refund well credit...so I'm baking the pizzas now...blah!

PLUS I won't even eat any pizza as they oil is bothering me, just smelling it...omg why did I do it!!!

So for me, I'm having a chicken breast sandwich. lol I should have just made this earlier lol

/end rant


----------



## goofy girl

Steve and I went to a Cuban restaurant for the first time tonight and we had yucca fries with garlic aoili, spinach and cheese empanada, a cuban pork sandwich and rice and beans. It was SO good. I have some pics and I'll post on the restaurant pics thread when I have enough energy.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had soup and salad. I stopped by the farmers market after work and picked up some lovely heirloom tomatoes. I had them, in a salad with cucumber, arugula, feta, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar. I also had some leftover split pea soup that was hangin out in the fridge. A glass of cabernet (OK, a glass and half). Finished up with a few squares of dark belgian chocolate. 

I also bought some beautiful white peaches at the farmers market, but I'm too full to have one, as I planned! I will have it for breakfast, instead.

All in all, a delicious summer evening!


----------



## prettyssbbw

We had Bar B Q chicken made in the crockpot,garlic mashed potatoes,and buttered rolls.


----------



## KHayes666

A great big sirloin of pidgeon ;-)


----------



## Brandi

I made baked potato cauliflower soup. OMG sooo good. Fresh bread sandwich with mustard and prime rib thin slices. What made this sandwich sooo freaking good was that the meat and bread were both warm mmmmmm I might have another.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Don't you love it when you come up with a new, fresh, fabulous dish??? Tonight I had a pasta dish I just invented from my fridge. Capellini with pesto (fresh basil from the farmers market whirred in the blender with evoo and garlic), diced tomatoes, and finely chopped almonds (I didn't have parmesean cheese and didn't feel like running to the store). It was new, different, healthy, and inventive. I had it with a salad of arugula (rocket) with evoo and balsamic, and a glass of cabernet.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I made homemade cream of mushroom soup tonight with turkey, swiss & tomato paninis. All turned out very yummy!


----------



## rainyday

Sweet red and yellow peppers stuffed with a mix of ground beef, brown rice, corn and mexican seasonings, plus a green salad. 

Didn't eat any myself though because I also made homemade mac and cheese earlier in the day and was still too full from eating a bunch of that. :eat2: Lots of good leftovers for tomorrow though.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I made homemade cream of mushroom soup tonight with turkey, swiss & tomato paninis. All turned out very yummy!



Sounds good :eat2: I can't stand the canned stuff. It's all salt and msg.


----------



## prettyssbbw

We had lasagna,garlic cheese bread and ceasar salad.Again.It is one of my favorite meals lately.


----------



## Brandi

Last night we had ham, mashed potatoes with cauliflower and broccoli.


----------



## KHayes666

Last night I had the worst burger/fries combo in a long time...however the Dairy Queen ice cream more than made up for it ;-)


----------



## rainyday

Got corn on the cob and mesclun at the farmer's market this morning, so. . . .

Baked marinated salmon, brown rice pilaf, fiery seasoned corn and salad greens. May steam some broccoli too if there's any ready in the garden.


----------



## EvilPrincess

rainyday said:


> Got corn on the cob and mesclun at the farmer's market this morning, so. . . .
> 
> Baked marinated salmon, brown rice pilaf, fiery seasoned corn and salad greens. May steam some broccoli too if there's any ready in the garden.


 
I'll be there at 7:30 and I do dishes so I'll clean up


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

We went to a great roadside stand and bought homegrown tomatoes, corn on the cob and cantelope...so we're having cheeseburgers on the grill, sliced tomatoes, corn on the cob and cantelope for dessert. A perfect summer meal!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

cute_obese_girl said:


> Sounds good :eat2: I can't stand the canned stuff. It's all salt and msg.




I can't either! This was so easy and only had a few ingredients...including cream cheese! Yummo!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

prettyssbbw said:


> We had lasagna,garlic cheese bread and ceasar salad.Again.It is one of my favorite meals lately.



Lasagna, garlic bread and salad has ALWAYS been my favorite meal! :eat2:


----------



## rainyday

EvilPrincess said:


> I'll be there at 7:30 and I do dishes so I'll clean up



Sounds like a good trade. The damn Dish Fairy never seems to get the dishes done overnight while I sleep like she's supposed to, so I always wake up and have to do her job. The bitch! 

I'll save ya a plate.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm going here ----> http://www.mienyu.com/menu.html with some friends!! I am such a foodie, looking at the menu beforehand to decide what to get! I've heard the drinks are fabu too. What would you get if you were me?


----------



## Brandi

My daughter is sleeping over her friends place for the first time...yeepeee!! We had a bbq there, the burgers were to die for...goat cheese burgers, nice salad. A fruit crisp with coconut in the topping omg I thought of Risible and that damn coconut cake lmao!

They had banana ketchup..lol weird but hey the kids liked it lol


----------



## Rowan

Latin Cafe again for the third time in about a week. Tonight...

Croquette Sandwich ~ Two croquettes, ham, roast pork, Swiss cheese and pickles on hot pressed Cuban bread.

And i had them add extra pickle  yum


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

I had crab linguine alfredo... yum.
And in a few moments I will have a slice of cranberry orange bread!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm going here ----> http://www.mienyu.com/menu.html with some friends!! I am such a foodie, looking at the menu beforehand to decide what to get! I've heard the drinks are fabu too. What would you get if you were me?




Everything looks so good! So much to choose from! I do know I'd get that banana split eggroll for dessert! OMG! Heaven!!!!! BTW, what did you end up getting?


----------



## Brandi

Garlic chili pepper marinated chicken breast, brown rice with sauteed red/green/yellow peppers/green onion/jalapeno pepper, a tossed salad. My first "new way of eating' dinner..and omg soo good!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a roast and carrots in the crock pot. It was so tender and moist it was just falling apart 
I didn't even have to slice it.:eat2: I served it with buttery mashed potatoes and the juice/gravy from the roast. MMMMMM HMMMMM it was bumpin good.:eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Everything looks so good! So much to choose from! I do know I'd get that banana split eggroll for dessert! OMG! Heaven!!!!! BTW, what did you end up getting?



I ended up splitting a thai pu-pu platter and the banana hummus with a friend. I had a mojito and some wine, and it was great!!

Tonight I'm making eggplant parmesean. Having it with some fresh spinach linguini and some Chianti!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Tonight we are having Sushi with hot tea


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

TearInYourHand said:


> I ended up splitting a thai pu-pu platter and the banana hummus with a friend. I had a mojito and some wine, and it was great!!
> 
> Tonight I'm making eggplant parmesean. Having it with some fresh spinach linguini and some Chianti!



Both meals sound WONDERFUL!


----------



## Bast

Shrimp Piri Piri and a salad with catalina dressing, yumm


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I busted out one of those bagged frozen chicken/veggie stir-fry deals and bulked it up with some green beans from my mom's garden, some linguine and a liberal glopping of Thai peanut sauce. Fab.


----------



## KHayes666

Nothing..........


----------



## mossystate

did you grill that?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

King Crab legs, white rice and veggies then some chocolate cake for dessert!


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and corn sauteed and grilled chicken. Actually we both really enjoyed this!

Dessert homemade mango sherbet!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Cabbage and noodles with turkey smoked sausage, hungarian peppers and a couple jalapenos to spice it up. 'Twas yummy.

Wishing ThikJerseyChik would share her chocolate cake.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Chilie with cheese and fritos.


----------



## Brandi

Lamb barley soup with homemade whole wheat buns. OOOHHHH my buns are awesome! lmao!!!


----------



## Bast

a 9 pc original recipe bucket from KFC with a family size cole slaw, a mac n cheese, 4 biscuits with honey and a 2 liter Schweps ginger ale.... yep, I'm in a good mood today. :wubu:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

a bowl of Kix.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm going here ----> http://www.mienyu.com/menu.html with some friends!! I am such a foodie, looking at the menu beforehand to decide what to get! I've heard the drinks are fabu too. What would you get if you were me?



Vietnamese Lettuce Wraps - tender shredded veal served with a soy dipping sauce 

I was really excited to choose, but... as i read more and more it just seems that every single dish has at least two ingredients too many, for my taste. Like there are really good ingredients but they're busying them up far too much. For example.. Braised Lamb Shank with roasted garlic couscous & a lavender barbecue sauce. wtf? Keep that lavender the HELL away from my lamb shank!! lol. The only place lavender belongs is in toilet water that my granny wore! And ... lavender with barbecue?? no no no! In fact, barbecue sauce with lamb shank even? I think not! I fear Id get into trouble there because Id be asking for the filet mignon without its "potato crust",etc. 

I hope you have a fabulous meal there though and thankyou for posting the menu, reading menus is a real hobby of mine! What are you planning on trying?

Edit - i see you've been. lol @ pu pu platter, yes im five yrs old


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mossystate said:


> did you grill that?



lmao, i still love you as much as ever:wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Brandi said:


> Lamb barley soup with homemade whole wheat buns. OOOHHHH my buns are awesome! lmao!!!



oooh I love love love barley in scotch broth. Do you have a recipe for your lamb barley soup?


----------



## TearInYourHand

Leftover eggplant parmesean (I make the best!) with some fresh spinach linguine and an arugula salad on the side. A glass of wine from Argentine that the man at the store sold me on....it begins with a B.....and a few olives!

Such a yummy dinner!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

YUMYUMYUMYUMHOMEMADESPAGHETTIANDMEATBALLSWITHGARLICBREADYUMYUMYUMYUM

*That's for all those SPAGHETTI HATERS out there!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Tonight was Indian food delivered. I had lamb biryani with korma sauce (chunks of lamb in spiced rice with peas, and creamy, coconuty mild curry sauce), saag aloo (spinach and potato curry, not too hot, delish), and two chapatis (round, very flat bread with a distinctive flavour). It was all really nice and I thoroughly enjoyed it!

(translations for those who aren't so familiar with indian food, apologies to those that are!)


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ruby Ripples said:


> Vietnamese Lettuce Wraps - tender shredded veal served with a soy dipping sauce
> 
> I was really excited to choose, but... as i read more and more it just seems that every single dish has at least two ingredients too many, for my taste. Like there are really good ingredients but they're busying them up far too much. For example.. Braised Lamb Shank with roasted garlic couscous & a lavender barbecue sauce. wtf? Keep that lavender the HELL away from my lamb shank!! lol. The only place lavender belongs is in toilet water that my granny wore! And ... lavender with barbecue?? no no no! In fact, barbecue sauce with lamb shank even? I think not! I fear Id get into trouble there because Id be asking for the filet mignon without its "potato crust",etc.
> 
> I hope you have a fabulous meal there though and thankyou for posting the menu, reading menus is a real hobby of mine! What are you planning on trying?
> 
> Edit - i see you've been. lol @ pu pu platter, yes im five yrs old



Haha, yes I'd have to agree with you, Ruby. It was a fun night out with the girls, but I don't think I'd go back there. My meal was good, though. Everything DID have a lot going on! Maybe the wine helped distract me....

I tried to rep you, sweetie, but it seems I love you too much to do so!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

TearInYourHand said:


> Haha, yes I'd have to agree with you, Ruby. It was a fun night out with the girls, but I don't think I'd go back there. My meal was good, though. Everything DID have a lot going on! Maybe the wine helped distract me....
> 
> I tried to rep you, sweetie, but it seems I love you too much to do so!



fun with the girls and wine = good fun anyway, but so glad your food was good! And.... :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Brandi said:


> Garlic chili pepper marinated chicken breast, brown rice with sauteed red/green/yellow peppers/green onion/jalapeno pepper, a tossed salad. My first "new way of eating' dinner..and omg soo good!


 

I've noticed that you've mentioned your 'new way of eating' a few times. Is there a reason you've changed? And what kind of changes are you making? Your food always sounds delicious, either way.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm going to make an omelette with ingredients I picked up at the farmers market yesterday: some fresh eggs, heirloom tomatoes, basil snipped from the plant I bought there, and some mushrooms. I'll have it with a green salad and a glass of red wine!


----------



## goofy girl

toasted plain bagel and hot peppermint tea


----------



## Brandi

Roasted rosemary chicken and penne with a homemade tomato sauce. Garlic fingers.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Tuna sandwich on toasted 7 grain (yes, just 7) bread with sliced tomato picked from my glorious tomato plant in the flower bed. I really wish I had some cheetos to go with it - I have a history of the tuna sandwich/cheetos combo.


----------



## goofy girl

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Tuna sandwich on toasted 7 grain (yes, just 7) bread with sliced tomato picked from my glorious tomato plant in the flower bed. I really wish I had some cheetos to go with it - I have a history of the tuna sandwich/cheetos combo.



me, too! Plain, flat potato chips work well, too.


----------



## Goddess Patty

I made some lemon peppered honey mustard chicken thighs that were to die for. Along with some creamy mashed potatoes and cheesy broccoli and garlic toast. :eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I made some lemon peppered honey mustard chicken thighs that were to die for. Along with some creamy mashed potatoes and cheesy broccoli and garlic toast. :eat1:



Yumm! Can I come over for leftovers???


----------



## Brandi

Surlysomething said:


> I've noticed that you've mentioned your 'new way of eating' a few times. Is there a reason you've changed? And what kind of changes are you making? Your food always sounds delicious, either way.



I'm a diabetic and have a goal of taking less insuilin, this "new way of eating" is working...and I have to stay away from fried food because it makes me sick, so my dietition changed everything lol

Tonight, I slowly cooked chicken breast in chopped tomato, olive oil, garlic, green and yellow peppers with pasta. YUM


----------



## vanillapear

I'm fixing a garden salad with grilled chicken breasts and italian dressing. The lemon pepper honey mustard thighs sound yummy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Brandi said:


> I'm a diabetic and have a goal of taking less insuilin, this "new way of eating" is working...and I have to stay away from fried food because it makes me sick, so my dietition changed everything lol
> 
> Tonight, I slowly cooked chicken breast in chopped tomato, olive oil, garlic, green and yellow peppers with pasta. YUM



ooh i love that, but red instead of green peppers. and some black pepper on top, mmmm!

Tonight i made roast chicken breast (skin on), potatoes dauphinoise (sliced thin and layered with thin sliced onion, double cream, butter, salt and pepper) :eat2: and steamed asparagus with melted butter. ooh my arteries!


----------



## Brandi

oh yeah Ruby, I can't even have chicken skin..omg I'm jealous


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight was a mashup of many things! Tooz came to visit me for a week, and we are enjoying mcdonalds big mac's (no onions for her) and sweet teas! Swiss rolls on the side, bagels and cream cheese, (me) and some toasted coconut sesame haagen daaz ice cream........! I love when Tooz visits.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

German sausage on a bun with hot mustard and red onions. Tossed salad with romaine, radishes, cucumbers, green peppers, red onion and grape tomatoes with sundried dressing. YUM


----------



## LJ Rock

I've got some chicken marinating in my special home made bbq sauce as we speak. Probably will cook those in the oven, along with some zucchini and other fresh veggies from my brothers garden (he grew so much zucchini, we'll be eating it for weeks! lol)


----------



## JeanC

Since the hot weather finally broke last night (for the time being) I can actually turn on the stove to cook tonight 

Plans are boneless, skinless chicken thighs chopped up and sauteed and then seasoned with Goya Bitter Orange Adobo seasoning, served with jasmine rice and some green and yellow beans the neighbors brought me from their garden (since I didn't really get mine going this year  ).


----------



## ashmamma84

Flounder stuffed with crab, clams, and shrimp
baked potato
salad of dark greens w/red wine vinegarette

...was so yummy!:eat2:


----------



## Neen

I'm hanging out with some girlfriends tonight..so it's Subway turkey and cheese subs for us! Extra mayo for me! Extra veggies for them..(they are SKINNY) but i love em anyways!


----------



## SuperMishe

Sliced kielbasa fried in butter and a baked potato... was pretty good! Now munching on Trader Joes mini crispy chocolate chip cookies! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

Sirloin steak, medium rare (I love when I get it right!), corn on the cob, fresh fruit salad with watermelon, honeydew, cantaloupe, strawberries, pineapple and red and green grapes. Oh, and a package of Sunny Doodles. 

Washed down with caffeine free Diet Pepsi.


----------



## Neen

Dinner...veggie pasta salad with feta cheese...maple glazed baked chicken, and salad, some corn on the cob with tons of butter.


----------



## Miss Vickie

SVS that sounds sooo good. Save me any of the grizzled, tasty bits of fat off the steak, okay?

We're having heated up leftover beef stew, with toasted Noah's bagels (smuggled home from Portland) and homemade garlic butter. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## PamelaLois

Tomato bread, I think, sounds tasty to me right now.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Miss Vickie said:


> SVS that sounds sooo good. Save me any of the grizzled, tasty bits of fat off the steak, okay?



welllllllll....I'll split 'em with ya


----------



## ashmamma84

Spaghetti, macaroni salad, corn on the cob, grilled chicken and caramel cake for dessert


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Sirloin steak, medium rare (I love when I get it right!), corn on the cob, fresh fruit salad with watermelon, honeydew, cantaloupe, strawberries, pineapple and red and green grapes. Oh, and a package of Sunny Doodles.
> 
> Washed down with caffeine free Diet Pepsi.



I've been eating more cantaloupe and any one person probably should! Cantaloupe, cantaloupe, how do I love thee......


anyhoo the real point to this.....what are Sunny Doodles?


----------



## toni

fettuccine alfredo with garlic shrimp and cucumber salad:eat2:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Tonite I had leftover fresh pork baked last night with tons of garlic, baked yukon gold potatoes with butter and sour cream and lettuce and tomato salad with blue cheese dressing. 

I will be having dessert soon which is Hostess cupcakes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> I've been eating more cantaloupe and any one person probably should! Cantaloupe, cantaloupe, how do I love thee......
> 
> 
> anyhoo the real point to this.....what are Sunny Doodles?



View attachment sunny doodles.jpg​
They are yellow cake with cream filling - and they are so soft and fresh (which is amazing since they are packaged and last for weeks!) They are my current obsession.


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 48432​
> They are yellow cake with cream filling - and they are so soft and fresh (which is amazing since they are packaged and last for weeks!) They are my current obsession.



Awwwwww, you always have all of the yummy, cool foods. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

What a Burger's - double meat with cheese (my latest obsession) fries or onion rings - not sure and a drumstick ice cream cone (my treat) I'm so freaking hungry!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Turkey sandwich (really good turkey!) with jersey tomato and extra mayo on multigrain toast. With crunchy fried corn on the side - I even put some on the sandwich to test it as an option - and it wasn't bad!

I liked the flavor of it by itelf better, though.

Dessert was fleur de sel ice cream in a sugar cone.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken broccoli rice soup...funny how you don't eat much for a few days, and the easiest thing seem to hit the spot...and leave you with a smile.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Italian sausage tortellini soup. Homemade, with zucchini, spinach, yellow and orange bell peppers and naturally tons of garlic and onion. Mmmmm.


----------



## Rowan

Dinner with my parents at my favorite restaurant,

had spring rolls, boquon, apchow, and beef pad thai
it was delish  

View attachment boquonsmall.jpg


View attachment springrollsmall.jpg


View attachment apchowsmall.jpg


View attachment padthaismall.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft

Miss Vickie said:


> Italian sausage tortellini soup. Homemade, with zucchini, spinach, yellow and orange bell peppers and naturally tons of garlic and onion. Mmmmm.



Yummers. Truly. Want.


----------



## Carl1h

Green chile chicken enchiladas. Tortillas stacked flat, not rolled, and an egg on the top. Hot and delicious.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Carl1h said:


> Green chile chicken enchiladas. Tortillas stacked flat, not rolled, and an egg on the top. Hot and delicious.



Oh lord. New Mexico is green chile heaven. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

1/2 cup of pasta...lol I put the amount because I'm so disappointed in myself!!! 3 meatballs. Greek pita grilled with roasted garlic and brie.


----------



## sunnie1653

Grilled cheese and tomato soup.

I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jamie's eggplant, but with some stir fried chicken along with it since I needs me some animal protein. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## IdahoCynth

The dreaded turkey tacos with hard taco shells.


----------



## jamie

I wish I had remembered the camera tonight..we had whole wheat quesadillas which were stuffed with sweet potatoes, spinach, black beans, green onions and yellow peppers and sharp cheddar cheese. The colors played together so well, the whole wheat tortillas are pretty when grilled to golden and it was seriously deliscious.

We had it with sides of salsa, sour cream and mixed steamed vegetables.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Jamie, I made that eggplant and..... onmygosh, it was such a huge hit. I ended up throwing in a yellow onion and an orange pepper, and went reaaaally easy on the spiciness because Burtimus can't tolerate spicy food. But wow, it was so good. The colors played well together and it was a really tasty dish, one I'll definitely make again. Oh. And yeah... I added garlic, too. I mean, c'mon, no garlic? They've gotta be kidding.  :eat1: I just wish we weren't so rushed to eat or I'd have taken pictures.

One note on whole wheat tortillas. A couple weeks ago I found multigrain tortillas by Mission and they were awesome. They have a lot more flavor than even just plain whole grain and have little seeds and stuff in them. They almost upstage the fillings in them, they're so good! Before I went on my trip I made chicken quesadillas and was pleasantly surprised by how good they tasted and how well they fried up. Definitely a must have if you're trying to eat healthy and you like tortillas.


----------



## Brandi

Cream of broccoli and cauliflower soup with a chicken wrap.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I should've snapped a pic, but I made boneless BBQ spare ribs w/onions and green peppers in the crock pot (boiled first for 25 minutes to get rid of some of the fat), corn-on-the-cob, brown rice, and tossed salad with some wonderfully sweet grape tomatoes. 

Everything was great, but omg that was the first corn I've cooked this summer and it was _awesome_.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Cheeseburger pie and a nice green salad...yummo! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

A burger on a thinini bun with melted, yes, brie cheese, grilled zucchini and raw red onion...oohhh mmmmyyyy freaking goodness was it good!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

ThatFatGirl said:


> I should've snapped a pic, but I made boneless BBQ spare ribs w/onions and green peppers in the crock pot (boiled first for 25 minutes to get rid of some of the fat), corn-on-the-cob, brown rice, and tossed salad with some wonderfully sweet grape tomatoes.
> 
> Everything was great, but omg that was the first corn I've cooked this summer and it was _awesome_.




Tonight we're eating leftovers from last night with white rice this time and MORE CORN (yay).


----------



## Rowan

Sauteed chicken tenderloins, mac n cheese, and seasoned pan fried brussell sprouts


----------



## Victim

As requested by Theresa before she leaves me for 2 weeks.

Bangers & mash. OK, it's boring pub food to you Brits, but to Anglophiles it's ambrosia from the promised land...


----------



## IdahoCynth

I made chicken veggie soup with dumplings on top (Bisquick dumplings the only edible dumping that exists).


----------



## Brandi

Chicken tortellini soup with homemade bread. YUM ok I had some for lunch too lmao!


----------



## Victim

Brandi said:


> Chicken tortellini soup with homemade bread. YUM ok I had some for lunch too lmao!



That is one of my favorites as well!


----------



## Brandi

Victim said:


> That is one of my favorites as well!



My tortellini soup is a bit different...lol as everything I do.

I boiled and pureed some broccoli and cauliflower with water, salt and butter..then I added cut up chicken breast, carrots, onion and of course cheese tortellini. This comes out really creamy and yummy


----------



## pdgujer148

Mixed greens w/ blackberries, strawberries, goat cheese and raspberry vinaigrette. It was fine, the component parts were good, but, otherwise, it was overkill.


----------



## Surlysomething

Cheddar cheeseburgers on fresh bakery buns & cold pesto pasta salad with lots of parmesan cheese.

Dulce De Leche Haagen Daaz ice cream (lite) for dessert.


:eat2:


----------



## Victim

QUIT TALKING ABOUT THAT INCREDIBLE SOUNDING DULCE DE LECHE HAGGAN DAAZ. 

Or at least until I can find some around here.


----------



## jamie

Justin made homemade pizza (well he bought the bag of dough at a local bakery) with basil, garlic, little cherry heirloom tomatoes, mushrooms, purple peppers, and fresh mozzarella...divine.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Grilled ham steak with a quick pan gravy, grits with havarti cheese and pepper and white corn with buttah.


----------



## Surlysomething

Victim said:


> QUIT TALKING ABOUT THAT INCREDIBLE SOUNDING DULCE DE LECHE HAGGAN DAAZ.
> 
> Or at least until I can find some around here.


 

I WILL NOT! IT WAS AMAZING! DEAL! :eat1:


----------



## Victim

Don't make me grab my passport and car keys, you're only a few hours away...

Canadian Customs: "What is the purpose of your visit to Canada?"

Me: "I'm going to steal Surly's ice cream..."


----------



## Surlysomething

Victim said:


> Don't make me grab my passport and car keys, you're only a few hours away...
> 
> Canadian Customs: "What is the purpose of your visit to Canada?"
> 
> Me: "I'm going to steal Surly's ice cream..."


 

There's nothing left to steal. Mwahahaha!

But the Safeway down the street has some.


----------



## jamie

wild salmon with bourbon sesame glaze, garlicky spinach, and whole wheat mac n' cheese made with smart butter and skim milk (was amazingly good anyhow), sf fudgesicle for dessert.


----------



## sunnie1653

Surlysomething said:


> I WILL NOT! IT WAS AMAZING! DEAL! :eat1:




I do have to agree w/Surly. Dulce de Leche Haagen Dazs IS amazing... :wubu:

Sorry, buddy.


----------



## Surlysomething

sunnie1653 said:


> I do have to agree w/Surly. Dulce de Leche Haagen Dazs IS amazing... :wubu:
> 
> Sorry, buddy.





And it's "Light" but doesn't taste like it at all.
:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

I went and picked up my daughter at my grandmothers and thought.."what the hell am I gonna cook tonight"....then...

my grandmother gives me my daughter...AND a plate of mashed potatoes, peas and a pork chop. OMG sooo good. God I love her!


----------



## Victim

Me and Theresa once went on a road trip to Oregon just because we needed a bar of soap. 

I think when she gets back we'll go on a road trip to Vancouver for some ice cream. Of course, that would be a repeat because we already went to Winthrop for ice cream. Overrated, and it was HOT and CROWDED over there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Victim said:


> Me and Theresa once went on a road trip to Oregon just because we needed a bar of soap.
> 
> I think when she gets back we'll go on a road trip to Vancouver for some ice cream. Of course, that would be a repeat because we already went to Winthrop for ice cream. Overrated, and it was HOT and CROWDED over there.





But Vancouver is GORGEOUS. Screw Haagen Daaz, go down to English Bay and get some Gelato and cupcakes.


----------



## Victim

People think E. Vancouver is a dive, but there are some great places to go around there. I hope Brothers restaurant is still around...


----------



## Surlysomething

Victim said:


> People think E. Vancouver is a dive, but there are some great places to go around there. I hope Brothers restaurant is still around...


 

No no no, East Van as a whole isn't, but the _Downtown Eastside_ is. 

I lived in East Vancouver for a long long time and the street I was on was gorgeous, cherry blossom lined..beautiful houses.


----------



## mossystate

Just finished what was on my dinner table. Had half an omelette with onion, orange pepper, broccoli and a bit of ham. On the side I had huge raspberries and half of a cantaloupe.


----------



## Brandi

Greek salad with german sausage


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of taking the family to a local, not so authentic, Mexican restaurant. I love their cheese enchilada plate. Their beans are delicious! I sooo don't cook much anymore since teh baby was born


----------



## jamie

Supper was a mishmash tonight...2 uncured organic turkey hot dogs. Broccoli with low fat cheese sauce. Salad made up of spring mix, broccoli slaw, walnuts and lite asian sesame dressing. 2 pieces of Ezekiel 4:9 flourless sprouted grain bread with some SmartBalance. For dessert - sugar free fudgesicle. It was a weird mix but deeeeeelish.


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and beef stirfry...over rice. Hit the spot...I'm satisfied lol


----------



## sugar and spice

Tater Tot casserole, it was very filling but very good.:eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

jamie said:


> Supper was a mishmash tonight...2 uncured organic turkey hot dogs. Broccoli with low fat cheese sauce. Salad made up of spring mix, broccoli slaw, walnuts and lite asian sesame dressing. 2 pieces of Ezekiel 4:9 flourless sprouted grain bread with some SmartBalance. For dessert - sugar free fudgesicle. It was a weird mix but deeeeeelish.



OMG that meal sounds so yummy!!!!!!!!!!! (and healthy!  )


----------



## Brandi

Pepper relish with spicy grilled chicken, brown rice and sauteed spinach


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight was a thin crust 'supreme' pizza from stop n shop! Pepperoni, onion, olive, sausage.. delish. Sprite to drink, and a huge tossed salad with italian dressing. :eat2: Dinner was several slices of my boyfriends home made birthday cake and TONS of cookies and cream ice cream!!!


----------



## jamie

Thanks Bunny, it was tasty. Tonight, the husband is cooking a mushroom stroganoff with tofu and some mushrooms we picked up at the farmers' market, egg noodles to go with the stroganoff and some steamed broccoli. 

For dessert, we are going to split this massive Georgia peach we picked up Saturday morning as well. You can just smell it and tell it is gonna be heaven. :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413

I think pork chops and corn...


----------



## mossystate

I had one chicken leg. ...and......four ears of corn that had just come in from the field behind the farm stand...just a dab of butter and a pinch of kosher salt and some ground black pepper.... dreamy sigh.....also had a cuke from their fields.....beyond delicious, I tell ya.


----------



## ValentineBBW

jamie said:


> For dessert, *we are going to split *this massive Georgia peach we picked up Saturday morning as well. You can just smell it and tell it is gonna be heaven. :wubu:



The bold section does not compute with me. I do not share my peaches! They are mine, all mine! :blush:

I don't believe I have had a real Georgia peach. I wonder if how they vary from the Colorado peaches I am used to eating.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

ValentineBBW said:


> The bold section does not compute with me. I do not share my peaches! They are mine, all mine! :blush:
> 
> I don't believe I have had a real Georgia peach. I wonder if how they vary from the Colorado peaches I am used to eating.



No offense meant to any other state's peaches BUT, nothing tastes as good as a Georgia peach. They are really big and sweet and juicy. And I too would never share a peach, except the rare times I let hubby take a bite just so he knows why I am making the sounds that I am making while eating said peach.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken chili with flatbread. Very filling and yummy


----------



## jamie

I gotta go with DAB here, Val...the Georgia ones are special....juice that just seems to go on forever, so sweet and tender. And I shared because it was really big and really ripe, so that meant really filled with sugar and it would have created too much of a spike for me..he only got about 35% of it though..heh.

Last night - Spicy black bean burger on 2 pieces of Ezekiel sprouted grain bread, with lite mayo, tomato slices, and a slice of 2% cheddar cheese (I had never had one of those burgers before and it was out of this world good). Asparagus. Lite vanilla yogurt with local blueberries.


----------



## pinkylou

home-made pasta salad, chicken breast, corn on the cob...maybe some apple pie for desert :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

Home-made potato soup with dumplings.


----------



## ValentineBBW

jamie said:


> I gotta go with DAB here, Val...the Georgia ones are special....juice that just seems to go on forever, so sweet and tender. And I shared because it was really big and really ripe, so that meant really filled with sugar and it would have created too much of a spike for me..he only got about 35% of it though..heh.



I must, at some point in my life, try a Georgia peach. I'm really curious to the size, as I normally eat canning peaches which are bigger than "regular" peaches which are very small in comparison.

As for your reason for sharing, I hadn't thought about to much sugar. *You are a smart gal for sharing.

* I'm not sure I could be as smart if I were in the same situation. I know, its an addiction.


----------



## goofy girl

either meatball sandwiches, chili dogs, or grilled cheese. I guess i'll let Steve decide for once.  As long as it's one of those things LOL


----------



## Brandi

Grilled chicken in a pita with lettuce, tomato, red onion and hummus...OMG!!!!!! soooo good!


----------



## jamie

hot and sour stir fry with eggplant, green beans, yellow pepper, and green onions - brown rice - half a cheese knish - sugar free fudgesicle.

I am going swimming tonight...so I already know it will either be another black bean burger or a frozen meal of some sort and an apple or banana - depends on how sleepy I am.


----------



## Brandi

"lasagna" with grilled zucchini as the noodles...then ground chicken, ricotta, mozz, spinach, mushrooms, green peppers and broccoli. 

Dessert nectarine sherbet...YUM


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fried slices of pressed cod roe drenched in lemon juice, steamed soya beans, and buttery, creamy mashed potatoes and sweet potatoes together.


----------



## JeanC

We are picking up a Papa Murphy's take and bake since we are having a movie night (Forbidden Kingdom) and want something easy.


----------



## LalaCity

Ruby Ripples said:


> Fried slices of pressed cod roe drenched in lemon juice...



Um, yum...I just ordered some tins of pressed cod roe because of your post.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

LalaCity said:


> Um, yum...I just ordered some tins of pressed cod roe because of your post.



oh yay!!! I love it, i use the john west tinned stuff, you're the only other person I know who eats it! I used to buy it in slices, fresh from the fishmonger's van shop that used to come round my street, til he retired.


----------



## Rowan

My dad, brother, his fiancee, and my niece came over and we had bbq'd ribs, steaks, and kielbasa sausage with salad, potato salad and hawaiian rolls. Good stuff


----------



## jamie

Brandi said:


> "lasagna" with grilled zucchini as the noodles...then ground chicken, ricotta, mozz, spinach, mushrooms, green peppers and broccoli.
> 
> Dessert nectarine sherbet...YUM




Good grief, that sounded great.


We have a business dinner tonight at a local italian place...not sure what I will be able to eat yet. Going to see if they have an online menu and something with chicken in it.


----------



## Brandi

Woke my 4 year old daughter up at 5 am this morning, what was the first thing she said "Mommy can you put a roast in the crock pot, then when I come home from daycare, make me mashed potatoes and corn" What a little foodee eh!!

Ok how can I say no to that?

So that is what we had...lol and boy it was good


----------



## jamie

Last night at the Italian place turned out to be a huge stage temptation*, but delicious all the same.

I had baked salmon, broccoli and three bites of chocolate lava cake. Mercy. I have never had such a beast before, but even as a general non-chocolate lover, I was very impressed.

Tonight - We have produce on the cusp...so it will be something involving the following:
bi-color corn, brussel sprouts, heirloom tomatoes, little hot peppers and two avocados

*The temptation came because I wanted to pasta/cream sauce it out and have all of the cake, but I am trying to keep my sugars in check.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight it's panini on a thinini lmao! It's a thin kaiser/hamburger bun. I will put harvarti cheese, roast beef, green peppers and red onion grilled on my george foreman grill.

A tossed salad of spring mix, red/green/orange/yellow peppers, cucumber, grape tomatoes and red onion.


----------



## jamie

The boy was sick, so instead of producefest, it was a sandwich - Morningstar Farms veggie sausage patty on sprouted grain bread with cherry tomatoes, 2% sharp cheddar cheese, and light Hellmans. And dessert was Greek yogurt with blueberries and Splenda.


----------



## Lovelyone

ohhhhhh Homemade Stuffed Pepper soup (which I mixed with leftover macaroni so it wouldnt go to waste) sure sign of a fat girl..waste not, want not. :eat2:


----------



## sunnie1653

Chili with peppers and onions and garlic and jalapenos with lots of cheese and sour cream, with jalapeno cheddar cornbread.  

I LOVE football days.


----------



## sugar and spice

Porkchops with stove top stuffing and glazed carrots and spiced apples.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## ashmamma84

A gorgeous pot roast I got from my butcher today (and the marbeling is perfect), carrots, celery, onion, red potatoes, diced and thrown into my crockpot. The house is smelling wonderful...it's amazing how you can wake a sleeping giant when you put on one of its fave meals. :wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I steamed a steelhead fillet and made some humus to go with it. Yes, it is sort of an odd combo but it was good. The fish was sooooo good I have been craving it for a while.


----------



## SoVerySoft

All those wonderful hot meals make my dinner seem kinda lame. I made chicken salad from leftover rotisserie chicken, but I didn't have any celery or onion to add, so I added toasted slivered almonds, red grapes and diced seckel pears* to give it crunch and flavor. I also took all the skin from the chicken and broiled it for a delicious snack. I put a few crispy pieces on the sandwich and it was really good. But I preferred just eating most of them by themselves.

Dessert was tapioca pudding with whipped cream.


*I never bought them before but they are so damn cute! They are teeny little pears, almost bite-size. Actually, I'd say 3 bites, but still, that's small!


----------



## Lovelyone

nasty disgusting bratwurst that tasted like starter fluid...can someone please come cook somelthing fantastic for me????


----------



## EvilPrincess

Salad night - 

My version of an asian salad, romaine, cucumbers, diced asian pears, crispy noodles (the wide ones), sunflower seeds, tossed with a little soy and sesame ginger dressing. 

Pasta tuna salad - rotinni, hard boiled egg, celery, tuna, mayo, and a little cayenne for kick.


----------



## sunnie1653

SVS, your chicken salad sandwich sounds absolutely wonderful!!!


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Dinner was a big hearty bowl of a Frankensoup I constructed the night before:
chicken, lentils, celery, onion, carrot, tomato, spinach and shredded cabbage ... with Stove Top stuffing thrown in during the simmer to add flavor and serve as a bit of a thickener. Yummy.


----------



## Brandi

I made a salad with romaine, tomatoes, lots of red onion, cucumber, orange peppers, no fat sour cream, extra spicy salsa and extra lean ground turkey. OMG soooooooooo good!

And Jamie, that lasagna was FANTASTIC!!


----------



## jamie

Salmon cooked in tangerine sesame shanghai sauce, steamed broccoli and a baked sweet potato with butter and splenda. 3 sf lemon cookies for dessert.


----------



## jamie

If the boy remembered to go by the farmers' market - 
pasta with heirloom tomatoes, olive oil, Quorn tenders and parm; sauteed zucchini with red pepper flakes; and probably a spring mix salad. 

Dessert will be cottage cheese with real peach slices instead of the canned I usually have.


----------



## Brandi

So I bought a "newer" car today...2007 dodge caliber....so I celebrated by fish and chips...yes it was all deep fried...oh yeah...so far I'm feeling just a little yucky...was it worth it...fried cod is ALWAYS worth it!


----------



## sugar and spice

Home made baked macaroni and cheese and green beans. It was soooo good.:eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Leftover homemade meatballs and mini penne pasta with some salad and homemade dressing. I love cooking once and eating twice. Especially when it tastes good.


----------



## ashmamma84

Gyro, fries and a big chocolate shake!


----------



## Surlysomething

Brandi said:


> So I bought a "newer" car today...2007 dodge caliber....so I celebrated by fish and chips...yes it was all deep fried...oh yeah...so far I'm feeling just a little yucky...was it worth it...fried cod is ALWAYS worth it!


 

Congrats on your new car!

(and I lurve fish & chips)


----------



## sugar and spice

I made steak and cheese subs, they were very very good.:eat2:


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Homemade Spaghetti and Meatballs... The sauce has been slow cooking all day...
I cant wait for dinner!


----------



## Rowan

Going out to dinner with my mom to this place: http://www.steakandpastaworks.com/ 

And this is my favorite dish:

Chicken Pot Pie Pasta
Chunks of tender white meat chicken, fresh vegetables tossed with corkscrew pasta in a creamy chicken and white cheddar cheese sauce, served in a pastry shell $14.99

i get mushrooms and spinach added....delish


----------



## Brandi

Surlysomething said:


> Congrats on your new car!
> 
> (and I lurve fish & chips)



Thank you!

I love fish and chips but it has to be cod!!! lol

Tonight we are having pizza hut, I'm getting the edge and lexxi is getting pepperoni lovers pan pizza YUM


----------



## Neen

Spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread, coleslaw. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

We had pizza (chicken, broccoli, goat cheese and onions) omg sooo good!


----------



## sweet&fat

I'm recovering from a fantastic lunch... mussels in a delicious broth with onion, garlic, basil, wine, and a touch of cream, some belgian fries, white wine. So good!


----------



## sugar and spice

Grilled Angus beef cheese burgers, shoe string fries and chocolate Klondike bar for dessert.:eat2:


----------



## mybluice

Homemade beef stir-fry with carrots, broccoli, water chestnuts, celery, onion and baby corn......yum :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Toasted bun with grilled chicken, 5 year old cheddar, crispy bacon, lettuce, tomato, red onion and hellmans...really hit the spot tonight


----------



## Brandi

Pork chops (butt chops..cos a little pork fat is good for my soul) with a mushroom cream sauce (no not mushroom soup based) with broccoli and cauliflower...and brown garlic butter rice. YUM!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Colcannon and fried green tomatoes, for that Scottish/Southern USA ambience.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I have a friend here this weekend helping me organize the tons of stuff in my house and doing various household projects and I made us dinner tonight. It was roast pork studded with garlic cloves, with a black pepper and italian herb coating. Sides were steamed fresh spinach with butter, roasted yams (cooked with the roast) topped with sweet butter, and fried corn made from fresh corn on the cob.

Great meal!


----------



## Cors

Spicy Mexican chicken with whisky sauce. ;D


----------



## Rowan

Sloppy Joes on onion rolls....delmonte brand sauce..not the manwich nasty stuff....


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

just plain ol' spaghetti - with turkey meatballs and a salad.


----------



## JeanC

Well, the plan is roast pork loin sliced thin and then stuffed into pita pockets (hubby wants pork sammies). I'm thinking of picking up some plain yogurt and cutting up one of the cukes a friend dropped off and make some tzatziki.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

It is still cooking, but smells wonderful. A roasted chicken stuffed with onion, orange chunks and fresh oregano. The skin is coated with olive oil and a lovely spice blend. Having spanish rice and tomatoes on the side. Will eat dinner and watch Heroes tonite.


----------



## Brandi

A soup I sort of just made up...lol turned out very good


A can of diced tomatoes with herbs and spices
A can of hunts spagetti sauce
a cup of brown rice
a cup of cut up chicken
a cup of frozen corn
Cumin, garlic, salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## EvilPrincess

<burp> - 

smoked beef sausage, steamed baby red potatoes with green beans, and ice cold crispy cucumbers sliced thin with a hint of sea salt and fresh ground pepper.


----------



## jamie

green beans, broccoli, carrots, mushrooms, peas, celery, red pepper strips and quorn "chicken" tenders in a lemon cilantro simmer sauce with brown rice


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Ground chicken with macaroni, cheese, green chillies, garlic, spinach and buttered cracker crumbs on top...my own casserole creation. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Brandi

"Fried" but baked cod lmao! it just looks fried lol and alfredo broccoli penne with sauteed zucchini YUM


----------



## JMCGB

Md blue crabs and steamed sweet corn! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Grilled chicken BLT with cheese on a whole wheat kaiser


----------



## IdahoCynth

Pancakes and eggs. I really need a live in cook.


----------



## BriarChubNJ

I got creative tonight...well, sort of 

Removed the skin and visible fat from three bone-in chicken thighs, which were seasoned with salt and pepper and set aside, while...

The skin and fat were chopped and slowly cooked in the skillet until all the fat had melted. Skin and "bits" were removed, and about a tablespoon of clean bacon grease was added (my white-trash upbrining, what can I say?) along with one clove of garlic, crushed.

Fat melted and sizzling, garlic browned and removed. Add chicken thighs, about four minutes on a side, then cover and into the oven for 25 minutes at 375.

Meanwhile, hollandaise sauce in the making for the steamed asparagus...or as I like to call it, the "hollandaise delivery system." I could eat that stuff off of my shoe...

Boiled new potatoes with parsley and lemon zest; made a pan sauce with white wine, chicken broth and a little extra lemon juice when the thighs were finished.

Oh my stars and stripes...


----------



## jamie

We went to my favorite Thai place - red curry eggplant, salad rolls and *peanut sauce* mmmmmmyummmmmmm


----------



## Brandi

Spagetti and meatballs with breaded zucchini


----------



## Brenda

My wonderful husband is making short ribs and biscuits. If I get my act together I will make from scratch brownies for dessert.

Brenda


----------



## HottiMegan

I think we'll pick up a couple of pizzas at Costco and rent some movies for movies and pizza.


----------



## Neen

Poor college students food: RAMEN! and ...maybe an apple...if it's not to mushy.


----------



## Brandi

nacho night! My daughter is so excited. lol 

Tortilla chips, tons of cheese, ground veal, lettuce, tomato, no fat sour cream, and spicy salsa!


----------



## Tooz

Home made calzones. See everyday food pics!


----------



## SoVerySoft

BriarChubNJ said:


> I got creative tonight...well, sort of
> 
> Removed the skin and visible fat from three bone-in chicken thighs, which were seasoned with salt and pepper and set aside, while...
> 
> The skin and fat were chopped and slowly cooked in the skillet until all the fat had melted. Skin and "bits" were removed, and about a tablespoon of clean bacon grease was added (my white-trash upbrining, what can I say?) along with one clove of garlic, crushed.
> 
> Fat melted and sizzling, garlic browned and removed. Add chicken thighs, about four minutes on a side, then cover and into the oven for 25 minutes at 375.
> 
> Meanwhile, hollandaise sauce in the making for the steamed asparagus...or as I like to call it, the "hollandaise delivery system." I could eat that stuff off of my shoe...
> 
> Boiled new potatoes with parsley and lemon zest; made a pan sauce with white wine, chicken broth and a little extra lemon juice when the thighs were finished.
> 
> Oh my stars and stripes...



um. wow. You're in central NJ and you didn't invite me?

Sounds soooo good. But why did you take the skin and bits out of the pan? I sure hope you didn't toss those!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandi

SoVerySoft said:


> um. wow. You're in central NJ and you didn't invite me?
> 
> Sounds soooo good. *But why did you take the skin and bits out of the pan? I sure hope you didn't toss those!!!!!!!*



lmao! My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Pot roast with potatoes, onions, carrots, green beans and fresh made rolls.


----------



## Brandi

http://www.presidentschoice.ca/FoodAndRecipes/GreatFood/ProductDetails.aspx/id/19529/name/PCHotDogFirstWholeGrainWhiteBuns/catid/174

These are a new "hot dog buns" thinner, and get crispy. I use them for hot dogs, sausage on a bun...BUT tonight, I made philly cheesesteaks with them..omg soo good. It looks like half of a pita...but so much better, excellent for kebobs too!

They also have these for hamburgers, or my paninis...I highly recommend both of these! Especially when you are not in the mood for a lot of bread..or want something crispy!


----------



## sugar and spice

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Pot roast with potatoes, onions, carrots, green beans and fresh made rolls.



Oh WOW!!!!!! that sounds really good, a perfect Sunday dinner I can almost smell it cooking
Count me in.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## goofy girl

Gourmet meal tonight- BBQ chicken hot pockets and minute rice


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

broccoli cheese soup with crusty French bread. mmm.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Homemade chicken pot pie..


----------



## goofy girl

Sugar Magnolia said:


> broccoli cheese soup with crusty French bread. mmm.



WANT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

goofy girl said:


> WANT!!!!!!!!!



I'll gladly trade you for some of those cookies!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> http://www.presidentschoice.ca/FoodAndRecipes/GreatFood/ProductDetails.aspx/id/19529/name/PCHotDogFirstWholeGrainWhiteBuns/catid/174
> 
> These are a new "hot dog buns" thinner, and get crispy. I use them for hot dogs, sausage on a bun...BUT tonight, I made philly cheesesteaks with them..omg soo good. It looks like half of a pita...but so much better, excellent for kebobs too!
> 
> They also have these for hamburgers, or my paninis...I highly recommend both of these! Especially when you are not in the mood for a lot of bread..or want something crispy!



those look really good!!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight it's beef stew over creamy mashed potatoes and biscuits. My daughter said "mmmm mmmmm" with every bite...I think she liked it?? lmao!


----------



## Brandi

Garlic bread (crispy and buttery) with french bread and fried spagetti on it...topped with some mozz cheese...ooohhhhh I'm thinking about my mom tonight


----------



## HottiMegan

Chinese take out: veggie chow mein, spicy ginger tofu, spicy veggies and tofu and broccoli with peas.. i'm full for the next hour or so


----------



## Lovelyone

tonights menu consists of homemade stew with roast, carrots, potatos and onion...deeeeeelishcious


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Im having home made minced lamb, potato and pea curry, and its GOOD!


----------



## Goddess Patty

Im making a huge pot of homemade chili beans right now with cut up beef in it since we are expecting rain tonight and tomorrow. Perfect rain food. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Will serve with some hot french bread and a bit of shredded cheese and sour cream.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Im making a huge pot of homemade chili beans right now with cut up beef in it since we are expecting rain tonight and tomorrow. Perfect rain food. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Will serve with some hot french bread and a bit of shredded cheese and sour cream.



Patty it rains nearly every day in Scotland ... what would you do if you lived here  (no, Im NOT a feeder looking for an excuse to have a ham shank  )


----------



## HottiMegan

It's raining here and i love it  I wish it rained more here in northern California 

On the subject of food. I got a creamy curry sauce at Costco and am going to make some curried veggies over brown rice. Or I'll make a delicious creamy cauliflower potato vegan soup. It's yummy and lasts for days. I haven't decided


----------



## sugar and spice

We ate Burger King and ordered from the dollar menu. I had the spicy chicken sandwich and was really disappointed. Actually I ordered a regular Tender crisp chicken sandwich not long ago and was also disappointed for the same reason, they are all dried up and they barely put any condiment like mayo on the buns so it is really hard to choke down. I recall a year or so ago the Tender crisp was juicy and delicious why do they always mess with what isn't broke.:doh:


----------



## Goddess Patty

Last night since I was up late, I marinated a pork shoulder roast in olive oil, soy sauce, minced garlic (lots) and a bit of seasoned salt and then bake it at 300 degrees for almost 3 hours covered in foil. Ive now shredded it up and going to make pulled pork sandwiches with it on some soft sub rolls with mustard and swiss cheese.
I also made a crockpot full of boneless beef stew meat that I cut up to bite size pieces, potatoes, carrots, onions, diced tomates, seasonings, water, bay leaves and cut up corn on the cob. I cooked it on slow for 10 hrs.
So later tonight will be pulled pork and swiss sandwiches with homemade beef/veggie soup.
Will post pics in the everyday food pics later 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brandi

Last night I went to a friends...homemade mac and cheese with bacon on it..omg THE BEST mac and cheese!! We had salad with it. My daughter did not want her salad which is unusual....but she definitely had a second serving of the mac and cheese lmao!

I bought pumpkin cheesecake for 2.99 (serves 6 people), which was fanfreakingtastic...I'm going there today to get a couple more...to make pumpkin cheesecake ice cream


----------



## mybluice

Apple cider glazed chicken breasts, cornbread, sweet peas and baked potato. :eat2:


----------



## bmann0413

I had Sloppy Joes yesterday... those were awesome!

Tonight, I'm having some barbeque ribs! Yuuuuuuummy!


----------



## HottiMegan

Inspired by that other thread about what you like that you make better than restaurant, we're giong to have pizza. Max (my son) plans on making a smiley face pizza with olives for himself  Mine's going to have oodles of cheese and green olives. Maybe some mushrooms too.


----------



## ashmamma84

baked garlic chicken wings
corn on the cob
collard/turnip greens
corn bread
apple crisp a la mode for dessert


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I had a takeout personal pizza from the only good pizza place in DC (IMHO...remember I'm from NJ haha). It's called "2 Amy's" and while you can't get a slice there, you can get a delicious Neopolitan style pizza with fresh ingredients baked in a brick oven. It's the only pizza worth eating in the DC-MD-VA area, I think.

I had it with a mixed greens salad, a glass (or 2) of malbec (red wine from Argentina), and a TRUCKLOAD of M+Ms for dessert (what can I say, I had a chocolate craving!):eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

sugar and spice said:


> We ate Burger King and ordered from the dollar menu. I had the spicy chicken sandwich and was really disappointed. Actually I ordered a regular Tender crisp chicken sandwich not long ago and was also disappointed for the same reason, they are all dried up and they barely put any condiment like mayo on the buns so it is really hard to choke down. I recall a year or so ago the Tender crisp was juicy and delicious why do they always mess with what isn't broke.:doh:



I'm thinking they haven't messed with it, but it was over cooked, or had lain too long? I got chicken nuggets from McDs last week and they were dark on the outside and chewy and tough, not golden crispy batter and juicy inside. I asked my son who works there part time what the story was and he said that when there is an order for quite a few nuggets, theyre all put in the fryer at once, it knocks the oil temp down too low then the timer cuts out out, meaning the beep doesnt sound til the oil reached its required cooking temp again then the cooking time. By which time they are tough and chewy and shouldn't actually be sold! 

The condiment should be a measured dose every time, it was maybe at the end of the container. Sounds like you were doubly unlucky  

Had I not just bought them at the place my son works, I would have complained... but I was afraid he had made them . 

Anyway, the point of my ramble is, complain! I bet you will then get a crispy, juicy one!


----------



## goofy girl

we had thai food :eat2: shrimp pad thai, sweet basil pork, eggrolls, sticky rice and red curry ..SO good


----------



## mossystate

Pork is baking. It will be meeting a lovely pot of sauerkraut...to soak up that krauty goodness. Then they shall both get together with a mound of mashed potatoes. Ah, the German in me is strong, this evening.


* Ruby's nugget lesson got me feeling a lil tingly....don't know why *


----------



## Ruby Ripples

mossystate said:


> Pork is baking. It will be meeting a lovely pot of sauerkraut...to soak up that krauty goodness. Then they shall both get together with a mound of mashed potatoes. Ah, the German in me is strong, this evening.
> 
> 
> * Ruby's nugget lesson got me feeling a lil tingly....don't know why *




lmao


----------



## Sicilia_Curves

Just a crappy sandwhich...LOL I'm so po' I can't afford the other "o" and "r"


----------



## Neen

Cream of mushroom soup, crackers, sliced apple...(poor college student!)


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday, baked ham - city ham with the fat and skin removed, a homemade glaze of brown sugar, cinnamon, ground gloves, dry mustard, and nutmeg, moistened with a little bit of pineapple juice, baked in a small amount of pineapple juice, and let to steam for 20 minutes - smashed potatoes, and salad veggies.

Today, chicken cutlets, fries, peas


----------



## Brandi

Pizza with pepperoni, onions and hot italian sausage. Lexxi's side was pepperoni, green pepper and mild sausage.

Tossed green salad

I'm soo full


----------



## sugar and spice

I made spaghetti with a really good meat sauce and I added some chopped up pepperoni in too :eat2::eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Chicken burger meatloaf (I LOVE this stuff!), mashed sweet potatoes & Italian style baked green beans. I'll post pics soon...


----------



## Lovelyone

S P A G H E T T I


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a mix of potatoes and carrots (+ onion soup mix, garlic and drizzle of veg. oil) roasting in the oven. It smells AMAZING.


I'll have that with meatballs that I made last night. :eat2:


----------



## steely

I had a bowl of rice chex.


----------



## Brenda

""Tonight I had a takeout personal pizza from the only good pizza place in DC (IMHO...remember I'm from NJ haha). It's called "2 Amy's" and while you can't get a slice there, you can get a delicious Neopolitan style pizza with fresh ingredients baked in a brick oven. It's the only pizza worth eating in the DC-MD-VA area, I think.""

You must go to Mama Lucia's in Faircity Mall in Fairfax City, excellent NY style pizza.

Brenda


----------



## goofy girl

Shepards Pie --oh wait..COTTAGE pie  and stuffed mushrooms :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples

goofy girl said:


> Shepards Pie --oh wait..COTTAGE pie  and stuffed mushrooms :eat1::eat1::eat1:



Good woman, LOL!


----------



## goofy girl

Ruby Ripples said:


> Good woman, LOL!



I wanted to make you proud, Ruby boo


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Lamb chop casserole (lamb chops browned with onions, then put in a casserole dish and cooked in beef stock, red wine, baby carrots, diced swede (rutabaga), and mint sauce. Deeeelish. Served with leftover rice from last night, rather than the usual potatoes. 

Had hot creamed semolina with prunes for afters, yummy.


----------



## Brandi

I had a chimi with spanish rice, fresh guacamole, sour cream and lettuce and tomato!! I made tortilla chips for the first time...not bad


----------



## jamie

breakfast...it is my night out with my best friend and he is craving cracker barrel


----------



## Brandi

My daughter has requested chilli lmao! So I have a huge pot of it on the stove. I think I will have at least 20 extra portions to freeze for days she wants chilli and I do not lmao!!


----------



## Brandi

Split pea soup with ham, turnip, carrots, onion and potatoes (skin on)...when I tasted it, it was missing something...it was a bit of butter..and YUM. Served with crusty french bread and butter.

Dessert strawberries dipped in cadbury milk chocolate and then dipped in whipped cream.



But seriously, chilli yesterday and split pea soup today...no more beans for at least a week! But I have made enough for at least 40 servings. I love freezing leftovers lmao!


----------



## supersoup

TACO BOWLS.

taco meat, doritos, cheese, olives, taco sauce, and sour cream.

SO EXCITED.


----------



## mossystate

Gazpacho. First time I have made it myself. I have never...ever...cut up so many things for one dish!! Had it with a great crusty bread, that I made into a garlic and cheese extravaganza. Threw some big shrimp into Roomie's bowl.


----------



## AshleyEileen

I had a meeting at work tonight so we had a fiesta.
Imagine 15 big girls in Lane Bryant eating Mexican! ahahaha

We had tacos, taco dip, Mexican rice, guacamole and salsa, and lots of cookies.
:eat1:

We were all stuffed when we left.


----------



## Fascinita

Polenta topped with freshly-shaved parmesan (lol @freshly shaved); with black-eyed pea salad and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Cors

Spicy seafood udon. I found out it didn't go too well if Coke though. And Fascinata, your signature is too cute! ;(


----------



## DeerVictory

oops. posted to wrong thread.


----------



## Fascinita

Cors said:


> And Fascinata, your signature is too cute! ;(



And your avatar is too gorgeous! :smitten:


---

Tonight, for dinner: Margherita pizza.


----------



## PamelaLois

Fired up the old crock pot today and made beef stew with lots of potatoes, peas, carrots, onions and straw mushrooms (I didn't have regular button mushrooms).


----------



## Brandi

Chips and dip and chocolate and pop...yes my dinner...today is called "I don't give a rats ass about anything day"


----------



## CuteyChubb

Brandi said:


> Chips and dip and chocolate and pop...yes my dinner...today is called "I don't give a rats ass about anything day"



Everybody has those days. Just so you know, I came to this thread specifically to get a dinner idea from you.


----------



## Suze

noodle veggie soup w/ a baked potato!


----------



## Brandi

CuteyChubb said:


> Everybody has those days. Just so you know, I came to this thread specifically to get a dinner idea from you.



lmao!!

Well tonight I made homemade greek burgers (regular burger patty, with tzakiki, black and green olives, red onions, cucumbers and tomato) with a nice greek salad. OMG it's soooo good!


----------



## Cors

Glad you are feeling better now Missaf. An appetite is truly a wonderful thing, and the chicken sounds awesome. 

Dinner yesterday: Spicy chicken vermicelli.


----------



## Brandi

Veal stew, really chunky, with peas, carrots and squash over mashed potatoes. Baked scone (biscuits)

Dessert is pumpkin pie and vanilla ice cream


----------



## EvilPrincess

chicken breast stuffed with feta and oregano, then wrapped in pastry dough, baked, served with roasted red potatoes and sliced tomatoes drizzled with olive oil and salt and pepper...


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a really delicious ricotta mixed with spinach lasagna.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Roasted chicken, rice with green and yellow beans.

Pecan pie with vanilla ice cream!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made soup and grilled cheese sandwiches for supper tonight. Its cold here today so this really felt like comfort food. I had vegetable soup and my husband had chicken corn chowder.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Brenda

I had the most delicious stuffed chicken and pasta tonight. The chicken was coated with breadcrumbs and Parmesan cheese, stuffed with ricotta, more fresh parm and mozzarella cheeses , sprinkled with fresh basil and baked in a lake of homemade marinara. The marinara was amped up by home roasted peppers, onions and garlic.


John made the marinara sauce and I made the chicken. Really I should have photo evidence but alas I was too taken by the aroma to snap a picture.


Brenda


----------



## Rowan

wasnt terribly hungry...so just some toasted homemade bread (thanks dad!) with butter


----------



## shazz2602

baked potatoes with ham and cheese and salad boring i know but i cant be arsed to cook lol


----------



## sugar and spice

Lipton onion burgers served open faced on thick sliced white bread with beefy brown gravy over top, baby red mashed potatoes with gravy and buttery peas and corn. So simple and soo good on a cold night like tonight.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Cors

Japanese goodies - assorted tempura, chicken (yakitori, teriyaki, katsu), pork and fried dumplings! That, plus all-you-can eat sushi with spicy salmon, fried salmon skin and of course, sashimi!

The selection is somewhat limited and the food isn't top quality, but it is affordable and I have been craving it for ages so yay. ;D


----------



## TearInYourHand

So, I am at a dilemma as to what to make for dinner....should it be matzo ball soup, or penne with marinara (both with a salad on the side). Foodies...what do you think?


----------



## Brandi

TearInYourHand said:


> So, I am at a dilemma as to what to make for dinner....should it be matzo ball soup, or penne with marinara (both with a salad on the side). Foodies...what do you think?



When in doubt - have it all!! lol

soup - salad - pasta...lol


Tonight I'm having shake and bake roast pork, homeamde mac and cheese with tomatoes

dessert - raspberry coconut tarts


----------



## Cors

Awesome pub food!

Roast lamb, potatoes, carrots and peas drenched in yummy brown sauce. Had a few bites of my best friend's mash and bangers too.


----------



## Brandi

I made chicken gorditas..much better homemade..omg
Refried beans and rice.

Dessert - raspberry coconut tarts with melted chocolate on top...ooohhh yeah


----------



## Brandi

Saturday nights, my daughter and her friend get together and play...so we eat at her friends place. I generally bring dessert.

Tonight was kebobs with beef, mushrooms, red and yellow peppers, tomatoes and zucchini on coconut rice. I've never had coconut rice before..omg soooooo good!

dessert was ghost shaped cupcakes!


----------



## Fuzzy

I got a fresh loaf of french bread from the store this monring (along with the usual dozen donuts for Saturday), and so I'm already leaning towards something italian-ish... although a big pot of red beans and rice would be good too.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Tombstone Pepperoni Pizza, doctored up with "sinfully sweet" Campari tomatoes, garlic powder and extra whole milk mozzarella cheese.

It is baking now and I can't wait to dig in.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made chicken noodle casserole, it was pretty good on this cold dreary rainy day.:eat1:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Another cold and dreary day here. I made some simple egg drop soup, and had a salad on the side of some greens I had in the fridge that were on their
way out. May warm up with a glass of red, depending on how tired I am.

Hot soup was just what I needed today.:eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Oh man oh man...I am going to Frannie's house for dinner...sounds GREAT g/f!

If it is anything like your breakfast casserole, I am so there!!!

We had baked lemon pepper salmon tonight with cauliflower casserole and rice. YUM!!


----------



## Brandi

Beef and broccoli with homemade mac and cheese (it was leftover in the fridge)

Dessert melted chocolate on vanilla ice cream


----------



## Fascinita

Domino's Veggie Lovers pizza  

It's OK and has lots of veggies, but I only order it as a last resort. Too tired to cook, and anyway haven't been grocery shopping in close to two weeks!


----------



## JeanC

Planning on pot roast. I have it in the slower cooker as I type with a sliced sweet onion, a big handful of peeled garlic cloves, splash or two of Worcestershire sauce and balsamic vinegar and sprinkled with Johnny's seasoned salt. About 5pm I'll have hubby slice up some crimini mushrooms to add and then when I get home at 6pm I'll make a slurry for some gravy. I'll plate it over some nice whole wheat bread for an open faced hot sandwich with gravy


----------



## Brandi

Tonight was fish and chips - both baked. No way could my body handle fried foods today...

Dessert - pumpkin bread..YUM


----------



## SMA413

I'm making oven-fried Parmesan garlic chicken. Hopefully it'll be good. My mom printed off a recipe, handed it to me, and told me to make it. I dunno what else we're having- I was just in charge of the chicken. lol

Dessert is chocolate cake, which I can smell right now... :eat2:


----------



## mossystate

Mexican zucchini soup...crusty French bread... a melange ( love that word..heh ) of fresh fruit....will throw some shrimp in roomies soup.


----------



## goofy girl

Steve and I went to McCormick and Schmick's and really went overboard with ordering but it was all SO delicious! We split the calamari appetizer which came with three different sauces- cocktail, something sort of sweet and something creamy and spicy lol- we each had a cup of clam chowder, Steve had a baby spinach salad and I had a ceasar salad (SO good!) and we shared Rainbow Trout Almondine which came with rice pilaf and sauteed spinach. I am so happy right now. :happy:


----------



## Brandi

We had cream of broccoli soup with grilled greek bread with ham..YUM

Dessert is these..hehehe omg so making these at christmas

http://thedeliciouscook.blogspot.com/2008/10/cupcake-bites.html


----------



## TearInYourHand

Flounder (maybe pan fried, maybe baked...haven't decided yet), arugula salad, and baked sweet potato wedges. Glass of red.


----------



## Cors

Assorted sandwiches! 

Pastrami with gherkin, chicken caesar with bacon and roast beef with horseradish. Yummy!


----------



## starlicious

homemade Fried Chicken with potatoes salad yummmmmmmmmy


----------



## Cors

Potato salad mixed with sweet chilli crisps and samosas!


----------



## Brandi

Homemade creamy mac and cheese with bacon...

dessert...sliced granny smith apples dipped in caramel!


----------



## SoVerySoft

A Greek-inspired pizza from Trader Joe's with mozzarella, feta, roasted peppers, and kalamata olives. Was better than I expected - in fact, really good!

It was in my freezer for a while - never seemed to appeal to me, but I haven't been grocery shopping in forever, so I am eating all the things I've been ignoring.

I would buy it again!

p.s. I really love kalamata olives.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Baked Pork Chops, cheesy mashed potatoes, acorn squash, green beans and fresh rolls.

:eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Baked Sweet Potatoes and Hamloaf :eat2: I love winter meals.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Fried porkchops with eggs over easy and whole wheat toast.


----------



## Shosh

SoVerySoft said:


> A Greek-inspired pizza from Trader Joe's with mozzarella, feta, roasted peppers, and kalamata olives. Was better than I expected - in fact, really good!
> 
> It was in my freezer for a while - never seemed to appeal to me, but I haven't been grocery shopping in forever, so I am eating all the things I've been ignoring.
> 
> I would buy it again!
> 
> p.s. I really love kalamata olives.




Feta on pizza is a taste sensation Randi.

I have been saying this all along. I love to make my own home made mediterranean style pizza on a homemade base, or pita bread base, with olives, feta,capers, onions, capsicum, mozarella.

So yummy. I prefer homemade pizza as it is less greasy than store bought.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I also had pizza, Randi. I had a personal sized pizza from this fabulous neopolitan pizza place near me. It had tomato, buffalo mozzarella, basil. I also had some fried risotto balls with mozz inside. I'm having a second glass of cabernet while watching Bravo!


----------



## Surlysomething

homemade burrito's!


----------



## SMA413

My best friend and I are going out to my favorite Chinese restaurant tonight before we go to a book signing by Evan Handler (The guy that played Harry on SATC).


----------



## Brandi

I know this is gonna sound weird...but it's my daughter's favourite..and for the last 4 weeks, her appetite has decreased by 75% - no joke.

Mashed potatoes
Baked beans 
Pork chops
tossed salad
and fried scone (dough)


----------



## wrestlingguy

My pop is coming over for dinner tonight, so Carla and I decided to make chili, with a side of corn bread.

My chili is hearty, but not spicy, and has tons of veggies in it, including red & green peppers, onions, garlic, and corn.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Brandi said:


> I know this is gonna sound weird...but it's my daughter's favourite..and for the last 4 weeks, her appetite has decreased by 75% - no joke.
> 
> Mashed potatoes
> Baked beans
> Pork chops
> tossed salad
> and fried scone (dough)



Awww...what happened to your little foodee? She no feewl good?

Tonight: Tofu and green beans stir fried in a honey garlic sauce with brown rice. Probably a salad with balsamic vinaigrette too.


----------



## Fuzzy

navy bean n bacon soup  perfect for these rainy november days..


----------



## IdahoCynth

Boiled chicken (Not as bad as it sounds) and mashed red potaotes.


----------



## SoVerySoft

IdahoCynth said:


> Boiled chicken (Not as bad as it sounds) and mashed red potaotes.



My dad used to love when my mom made chicken soup. She's put in lots of extra chicken parts and on that first night my dad would eat the boiled chicken - they called it "chicken in the pot". 

I wasn't a big fan then but when I went to my sister's in April, she gave me some homemade chicken soup with lots of chicken - and the chicken was yummy. So now I guess I like it!


----------



## mamamore

Hmmm. Chicken soup. Good stuff.


----------



## mamamore

Fuzzy said:


> navy bean n bacon soup  perfect for these rainy november days..



You always have the best food. You cook, right? I wish someone would cook for me!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Home made kinda minestrone soup, with nice bread and butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Macaroni "Lasanga Style" - Take the usual ingredients you'd use for lasagna, but with elbow macaroni. I mixed up the ricotta cheese, two eggs (beaten) with a little milk, and 1/2 cup parmesan cheese, and tossed it with 2 cups of cooked macaroni. Then I mixed 1 pound of ground beef with 1/2 pound italian sausage, with 1 jar of Ragu Roasted Gahlic spaghetti sauce. 

Then using a well-buttered casserole dish, I layered macaroni mix with meaty sauce, a couple times, and sprinkled it liberally with mozzerella cheese. 

Baked, covered, 375 for 25 minutes. and then broiled the cheese on top.

I would have a picture here.. but I forgot. And its all gone.


----------



## Brandi

cute_obese_girl said:


> Awww...what happened to your little foodee? She no feewl good?



She had tubes put in her ears Oct 1 and she hasn't been the same until yesterday...lol shhhhheeee'''''sssss back!

Tonight we had homemade soulvaki, greek salad and greek potatoes

Dessert - apple caramel cake...very nice


----------



## Fascinita

Lentil soup with warm whole wheat pitas (dip-n-eat). Broccoli slaw with olive oil and lemon dressing. And for dessert, the last of a batch of chocolate chip cookies I made the other night.


----------



## MissToodles

olive loaf on a kaiser roll with a side of wise hot cheese popcorn. sodium overload, yes.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made enchilladas tonight. They're baked and warming/waiting for the hubby to get home from work. "Mexican Style" frozen veggies and salad. I WISH the hubby would get home from work. 

I think I'm going to ask him to pick up margarita mixings.. the early election results are making me very tense.


----------



## Brandi

I made root vegetable soup with a roasted turkey sandwich with havarti cheese, tomato, lettuce and hellmans.

Started off with some vegetable broth, added some precut and peeled squash, potatoes without the skin and let it boil down....I pureed it...THEN I added more squash and potatoes WITH the skin on, carrots, and onion...of course, lots of butter. OMG I just threw this together, and I fell in love...lol


----------



## ashmamma84

broiled garlic/lemon wild salmon, mashed sweet potatoes, fresh steamed broccoli and dessert is brownie a la mode.


----------



## SuperMishe

Chicken Corn Chowder with crackers... Mmmmm


----------



## SuperMishe

Brandi said:


> I made root vegetable soup with a roasted turkey sandwich with havarti cheese, tomato, lettuce and hellmans.
> 
> Started off with some vegetable broth, added some precut and peeled squash, potatoes without the skin and let it boil down....I pureed it...THEN I added more squash and potatoes WITH the skin on, carrots, and onion...of course, lots of butter. OMG I just threw this together, and I fell in love...lol



Adopt me please? You always have the most awesome food!


----------



## Fuzzy

Pastrami Reubens on Dill rye with cream of tomato soup


----------



## Cors

Spaghetti with tomato, white wine and big fat juicy prawns! Sprinkled with plenty of chilli flakes and chilli oil. /slurp


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ledo pizza! Not NY/NJ style pizza, but I still like it! It is square shaped, and the crust is buttery/crispy. Interesting. A friend recently introduced me. We ordered a large, half mushroom, half pineapple/jalapeno. 

As anyone who knows me knows....I am picky about my pizza! 

www.ledopizza.com


----------



## TearInYourHand

Cors said:


> Spaghetti with tomato, white wine and big fat juicy prawns! Sprinkled with plenty of chilli flakes and chilli oil. /slurp



Damn, that sounds good. I'm filing this one away in my brain for summer, ironically, when we have fresh tomatoes in season! I'd imagine that it would also be good chilled. Ideas, ideas.


----------



## HottiMegan

I want cheese enchiladas for dinner. I think that's whats on the table tonight


----------



## Brandi

SuperMishe said:


> Adopt me please? You always have the most awesome food!


Why thank you!

i'm having the same soup for dinner...I think I'm making a huge batch and freezing it.


----------



## goofy girl

Long grain rice with pesto and some slices of fried eggplant.


----------



## Rowan

I made a yummy salad with salad, feta, croutons, french fried onions, asiago ranch and italian dressings, but the steak i put on it, tasted sour to me...so i tossed it out 

I did make a piece of toasted rosemary bread though...that was good...so my rosemary toast dinner was good lol


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I want cheese enchiladas for dinner. I think that's whats on the table tonight



What do you use for the cheese filling?


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> What do you use for the cheese filling?



cheddar cheese and morningstar farms meat crumbles when i have them in the house


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> cheddar cheese and morningstar farms meat crumbles when i have them in the house



I have this tex/mex cookbook that quotes a restaurant owner in San Antonio that uses a commerically available product that is similar to Velveeta, but.. even creamy-er. Just velveeta cheese and chopped onion in the center of his cheese enchilladas.

I've never heard that before.


----------



## Brandi

So tonight I received this chinese flyer..lol

House fried rice
S&S spare ribs
S&S breaded shrimp
Chicken chow mein
2 spring rolls 

ALL FOR 15 bucks (taxes included)...so I ordered it...and holy crap it's alot of food...lol

Leftovers for lunch tomorrow and monday ! lmao


----------



## MissToodles

Fuzzy said:


> I have this tex/mex cookbook that quotes a restaurant owner in San Antonio that uses a commerically available product that is similar to Velveeta, but.. even creamy-er. Just velveeta cheese and chopped onion in the center of his cheese enchilladas.
> 
> I've never heard that before.



This website mentions that Velveeta is the way to go for cheese enchiladas, along with chopped onion.http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html

It makes sense, because when I made the recipe for the 2nd time, I used extra sharp cheddar. As delicious as it is, it doesn't work for enchiladas, because it doesn't melt into a creamy mass, just into the solid bits and a pool of oil. Do you have any idea the name of the creamier velveeta type product?


----------



## MissToodles

pasta with broccoli rabe/turkey sausage sauteed in olive oil, garlic & red pepper flake. I could eat bitter greens every day.


----------



## SMA413

Fuzzy said:


> I have this tex/mex cookbook that quotes a restaurant owner in San Antonio that uses a commerically available product that is similar to Velveeta, but.. even creamy-er. Just velveeta cheese and chopped onion in the center of his cheese enchilladas.
> 
> I've never heard that before.



What cookbook is it?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Tonight was Oven Beef Stew that has been slow cooking since 1:00 and it was so good. If I have to deal with colder weather and winter, eating this stew makes it bearable. I wish I had taken pics, but I was too intent on diving in. Maybe I'll take pics when I eat the leftovers.


----------



## bmann0413

A personal pizza of my own design!

Mushrooms
Pepperoni
Sausage
Olives
Bacon
Banana peppers
Chicken

And it's all topped off with mozzarella, colby jack, and cheddar cheeses! It's goooood and loaded too! I don't really have a name for it, though. lol


----------



## Fuzzy

MissToodles said:


> This website mentions that Velveeta is the way to go for cheese enchiladas, along with chopped onion.http://homesicktexan.blogspot.com/2007/01/essence-of-tex-mex.html
> 
> It makes sense, because when I made the recipe for the 2nd time, I used extra sharp cheddar. As delicious as it is, it doesn't work for enchiladas, because it doesn't melt into a creamy mass, just into the solid bits and a pool of oil. Do you have any idea the name of the creamier velveeta type product?



Its called Land O'Lakes Extra Melt.



SMA413 said:


> What cookbook is it?



The Tex-Mex Cookbook, by Robb Walsh


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is prime rib, roasted potatoes with garlic sour cream, sauteed carrots in garlic butter and pepper!

After my fancy dinner...we are having raspberry jello with whipped cream. Lexxi's favourite lmao!


----------



## goofy girl

We had rigatoni with broccoli, chicken, red peppers, mushrooms and olives in a garlic cream sauce and we had no italian bread, but I warmed up the plain nan we had a spread pesto over it. It was delicious.


----------



## sunnie1653

Homemade lasagna w/caprese salad and a totally unrelated dessert - pumpkin pie. LOL!


----------



## goofy girl

I visited my Mom over the weekend and she sent me home with some of her vegetarian chili. Steve and I had that tonight with sour cream and corn chips. So good! For dessert we had little apple pies-sort of personal size?- that I picked up at a little roadside farm stand today with fresh apple cider :eat2:


----------



## Cors

Deep pan pepperoni pizzas with extra cheese. ;D


----------



## Fascinita

Homemade bean and cheese burritos with sour cream and tomatoes. Tomatoes are getting scarcer now that fall is in full swing. But these were good, so I also made a tomato and onion salad with lots of lemon dressing. 

Also five-grain bread to soak up the salad juices. Mmm mmm. How I'm loving this meal.


----------



## Surlysomething

I just finished having baked chicken (basted with bbq sauce) and penne pasta with a pesto, cream cheese, parmesan cheese sauce.

So delicious on a dark, rainy night.


----------



## Brandi

Thinly sliced prime rib on a freshly baked, by me, very cheesy bun..both still warm..melted in my mouth. Side garden salad. 

Dessert...heath klondike bar!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Currently cooking dinner which will be: Sirloin tip roast baked with onion soup mix, can of mushroom soup and a bottle of hubby's Sam Adams beer. On the side will be baked crispy yukon gold potatoes with olive oil and spices.

Dessert later is homemade yellow cake in pan with peanutbutter frosting and then chocolate frosting on top of that. My goddaughter is visiting with two friends and one of them recently had a birthday. Any excuse to make cake, right?


----------



## sugar and spice

BBQ chicken breasts and cheddar broccoli rice.:eat1:


----------



## steely

Mmmm,I love cheddar broccoli rice.:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

steely said:


> Mmmm,I love cheddar broccoli rice.:eat2:



Me too Steely :eat2: its addictive.


----------



## Brandi

Lasagna with fresh whole wheat french loaf..with lots of butter!


----------



## Neen

Mmm food. I've been here at school all day, starving. I just finished typing a 10 page psychology paper, so i'm going to mcdonalds and get 2 cheeseburgers, 1 large fry, 1 order of onion rings, sweet n' sour sauce and honey mustard sauce,1 large coke slushy. Then when i GET home around 9pm.. shower and onto a entire pint of 'cake batter' ice cream. :eat1:


----------



## sugar and spice

Chinese food - Hunan Beef, Chicken egg foo young, sweet and sour chicken, pork fried rice and egg rolls. UGH I am stuffed hopefully in an hour or so I'll be able to breathe.


----------



## IdahoCynth

After burning my chicken pot pie... and I do mean completely cartoon type burned. 
I had burritos microwaved from the freezer :|


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm making a big batch of tomato meat sauce.

:eat2:


----------



## Neen

Tonight is going to be: hot pastrami subs with onions,mayo, tomato,lettuce, bannana peppers...and a pot of sugary green tea!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Brandi said:


> So tonight I received this chinese flyer..lol
> 
> House fried rice
> S&S spare ribs
> S&S breaded shrimp
> Chicken chow mein
> 2 spring rolls
> 
> ALL FOR 15 bucks (taxes included)...so I ordered it...and holy crap it's alot of food...lol
> 
> Leftovers for lunch tomorrow and monday ! lmao



wow good bargain!! Here, that would cost £22, which is $40 Canadian (just checked!).


----------



## Cors

Creamy spicy pumpkin soup with bread. Fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## sugar and spice

Home made meatball subs made with a new flavor of Prego sauce( new to me anyway). It is roasted red pepper and garlic flavored sauce and it's very very good I really recommend it.:eat2:


----------



## Inflatable Girl

I am inspired to make a 7 layer lasagna loaded with different cheeses, mushrooms, spinach and home made tomato sauce. I think I'll make some buttery garlic bread & a big salad too. I also made a huge batch of brownies this morning. Yum!

I love the weekend! :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

a pot roast that has been cooking all day in the crock pot...potatoes, carrots, biscuits and roast gravy...YUMMY


----------



## Brandi

Potato squash soup 
Homemade mac and cheese with bacon
Fried chicken
Fresh green beans

Triple chocolate cheesecake for dessert

YUM


----------



## vardon_grip

Rare rib eye steak
Spinach Sinatra


----------



## Brandi

Crispy pork chops and a chunky garden salad!


----------



## sugar and spice

It's soooo cold and snowy here today that I think I'm going to have a thick chowder soup like chicken corn chowder or New England clam chowder with grilled cheese sandwiches or crackers.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Clam chowder...very creamy with french loaf and lots of butter!


----------



## goofy girl

Cheese stuffed soft pretzels (warm from the oven) and tomato soup :happy:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

goofy girl said:


> Cheese stuffed soft pretzels (warm from the oven) and tomato soup :happy:



Oh my, that sounds perfect!


----------



## mossystate

I have some boneless skinless chicken breasts on the counter....waiting for somebody to come over and cook for me....blah....so not in the mood!!!!!


----------



## Cors

Mmm chicken! Simple soy sauce, pepper and herbs, baked in the oven? <3 

I had a lovely cottage pie, with extra cheese for dinner and it was awesome.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pizza with cheese, pepperoni, red peppers and bacon!


----------



## Friday

mossystate said:


> I have some boneless skinless chicken breasts on the counter....waiting for somebody to come over and cook for me....blah....so not in the mood!!!!!



How did you cook them Mossy? When we have that fabled lunch we're supposed to have I'll bring you some of the fabulous, commercial, seasoned flour I get from my friend (she of the best bar chicken in town). Slice the breast into strips to cut cooking time, dip in flour and fry over medium heat in half canola and half butter. Takes 10 minutes, they're yummy and with a nuked vegie and a piece of fruit for dessert a nicely balanced meal. My stepson asks for the chicken strips every time he's home on leave. It's all in that magic breading flour. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Chicken, broccoli alfredo....with.....oh yeah BACON!! OMG what a combo!!


Dessert tonight is warm banana bread


----------



## project219

Cream Cheese and Feta stuffed chicken breast with a Parmesan crust, with a white wine and garlic sauce. Accompanied by rigatoni and red sauce.


----------



## SMA413

Beef tenderloin wrapped in bacon with sauteed Japanese eggplant, mushrooms, and onions.

OMG sooo good.
:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't know what's possessed me to do this on a weeknight but..

I'm making baked country style pork ribs (seasoned with only garlic & pepper)

and my version of scalloped potatoes (thinly sliced potatoes, parboiled then layered with finely diced onions and covered in a cheddar cheese bechamel sauce-baked til bubbly)

:eat2:


----------



## supersoup

project219 said:


> Cream Cheese and Feta stuffed chicken breast with a Parmesan crust, with a white wine and garlic sauce. Accompanied by rigatoni and red sauce.



this sounds really really good.

do want.


----------



## mossystate

Fighting a cold that wants me, so I am making chicken soup...lots of garlic and thyme. Now that I think about it...I hope I have extra wide egg noodles!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

4 cheese ravioli in a brown butter sauce with spinach, white beans and pine nuts ~ this is one of my favorite meals!!


----------



## Brandi

Top sirloin roast in the crock pot simmering with mushroom soup, garlic, onion soup and beef broth. I will thicken this gravy later.

Garlic smashed potatoes - extra buttery
Broccoli and cauliflower...with butter lol


----------



## sugar and spice

Steak and baked potato.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Nice big greek salad with extra feta, grilled lamb and grilled pita bread. Such a nice dinner...

Dessert was white chocolate raspberry mousse cake - I made a mini one enough for two...or one lol


----------



## Miss Vickie

Turkey frame soup! It smells so good, I can hardly wait for Burtimus to get home so we can eat. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Broccoli and beef with whole wheat rice

Dessert...Reeses pieces Sundaes (fridays) that I got from the states yesterday..oh sooo good


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I'm making an open faced goat cheese, tomato, and basil sandwich, toasted in the oven. I'm also roasting up some sweet potato chunks for a side. Of course, I'm enjoying a glass of cabernet while this is all coming together!:kiss2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I am thinking turkey soup with dumplings. I froze a ziplock bag of turkey after thanksgiving and it has returned for this weeks dinners.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I was originally going to make some Vietnamese lettuce wraps (which are cold...and are SO delish by the way!), but it just started snowing here! So I switched gears today and will now be having a frozen pizza! I was in the mood for something warm and toasty!


----------



## sugar and spice

It's been snowing all day here too so I wanted comfort food. I made grilled ham and cheese sandwiches and tomato soup.:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

We had lasagna with garlic bread and salad.

Dessert was a white cake with blue cream cheese and real whipped cream icing (OMG the only icing I make and it's awesome) and I put gummy fishes on it, as Lexxi graduated to the next level of swimming


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Brandi said:


> Dessert was a white cake with blue cream cheese and real whipped cream icing (OMG the only icing I make and it's awesome) and I put gummy fishes on it, as Lexxi graduated to the next level of swimming



You're such a cool mom! Can you post the recipe for the icing??  Thanks!

We're having Chicken & Spinach Lasagna (it's a Crisco recipe) for dinner tonight. I never made it before so I hope it turns out ok. It looks delish! 

View attachment RecipeImage.jpg


----------



## Brandi

ChubbyBubbles said:


> You're such a cool mom! Can you post the recipe for the icing??  Thanks!
> 
> We're having Chicken & Spinach Lasagna (it's a Crisco recipe) for dinner tonight. I never made it before so I hope it turns out ok. It looks delish!



You are just as cool of a mom ya know!

Recipe

500 ml of whipping cream ( you can use cool whip...but it tastes better with real whipped cream)
250 ml of cream cheese, room temp
1/4 cup of icing sugar (or to your own sweet tooth taste)

Whip all ingredients until it's thickened. Add any coloring...or even jello powder for a strawberry or whatever flavour


----------



## Cors

Pies galore! Tuna, chicken and mushroom, steak and ale. 

Some fat English sausages and mash too.


----------



## sugar and spice

Kilbasa with bbq sauce, au gratin potatoes and sugar snap peas.:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

Hamburger Helper Stroganoff with swiss, cheddar, mottz, and pepper jack.

It's gooey melty and lovely with the grilled Texas toast and buttered asparagus... :eat2:


----------



## ekmanifest

pork roast and mashed potatoes.


----------



## mossystate

pork roast...mashed potatoes...huge salad

( after ekmaniest's post, mine sounds like that game you play where you add a word after the last... )


----------



## ekmanifest

pork roast . . . mashed potatoes . . . big salad . . . and Christmas cookies!


----------



## Brandi

Meatloaf with mashed potatoes, corn and green beans.

After the cookie exchange yesterday at work, I have 8 dozen different cookies, so 2 cookies each lmao


----------



## TearInYourHand

Pho! One of my favorite foods ever! MMmmmm spicy broth, tofu, rice noodles, cilantro, lime, bean sprouts, sriacha, just the thing when its raining outside.

I could honestly live off of pho and sushi and die a happy woman.


----------



## Brandi

Homemade pizza with roasted red peppers, chicken, tons of goat cheese.
Crispy deep fried chicken wings (I will pay for this later on tonight lol)
Tossed salad.

Dessert is Rice crispy tree...lol

I made rice crispy treats, but I pressed the mixture which I colored green into a christmas tree mould and let my daughter decorate it with smarties, gummies, and sprinkles.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just went to Logan's. I paid two of my three bills today, and I've been here since November and I've only had like three burgers, and I worked out for an hour and a half, so I needed some splurgetation... lol

I had a pepperjack Burger, Caesar Salad, Rolls and peanuts of course, and a freaking TASTY lobster tail with some rice. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Cors

Thai green chicken curry with rice!


----------



## Lovelyone

We'll be having breakfast for dinner. Fried potatoes, eggs, sausage links, and a piece of toast.


----------



## Brandi

Beef fajitas with sour cream and cheese

dessert friendly's reese's sundae..oh yeah


----------



## Brandi

Tonight is mushroom barley soup. I'm kind of cheating in making in lol...I had precooked barley in the fridge so I will be tossing it in some campbells mushroom soup with some garlic and three different types of mushrooms. I made some fresh bread..yum

Dessert tonight is raspberry balls

I've also been reading this forum on frugal foodies...lol pretty neat ideas I think

https://www.wesabe.com/groups/10-frugal-foodies


----------



## IdahoCynth

Bacon, eggs and toast. I needed some breakfastdinner.


----------



## Brandi

the biggest greek salad ever...Lexxi and I devoured it...we waited an hour, then had hot pastrami sandwiches with potato chips.

No room for dessert lmao!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make some cheesy brocoli rice tonight with some meatless crumbles added. cuties for desert probably


----------



## bunzarella

tonight for dinner, i am eating tostitos and bean dip. I'm a horrible cook, i'm poor, and i'm sick...my cravings are random and I have been craving bean dip...yep...delicious!


----------



## AshleyEileen

I had a turkey and bacon salad with french dressing.
=]


----------



## SMA413

Sushi with my best friend.

 :eat2:


----------



## Mythik

Cheese ravioli with more cheese on top. 

And a salad, with no cheese.


----------



## Brandi

Chilli with sour cream and cheese. Homemade bread - toasted with lotsa butter!!

Dessert sauteed bananas in brown sugar, butter, cinnamon over homemade vanilla ice cream


----------



## saucywench

Well, I don't know if it will all wind up on the dinner table tonight, but I'm in a cooking mood today, and here's what I'm cooking:

A 10-lb. ham with a tangy orange-honey glaze

Potato salad

Shoepeg corn salad

Banana nut bread

Apple cake

I also have a big package of chicken breasts I need to do something with.

If I have any energy left after all that I might make something else.


----------



## Brandi

Chicken parmasean with grilled garlic bread and a nice tossed salad.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had an open faced tuna sandwich topped with tomato, cucumber, salt and fresh cracked pepper. Olives stuffed with garlic cloves on the side. The apartment was hot from making Christmas cookies all afternoon, so I wanted something cool!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Chinese takeaway - duck in orange sauce with egg fried rice, and wonton soup. And the inevitable prawn crackers.


----------



## goofy girl

Penne topped with red sauce and italian sausage and mushrooms, and garlic bread. Was a good warm meal for a cold snowy night


----------



## sugar and spice

Chicken corn chowder and grilled cheese sandwiches.:eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth

BBQ'ed chicken wings and deviled eggs.


----------



## Brandi

Soulvaki on a pita and a big greek salad.

Dessert strawberry trifle ohhh this was comforting...


----------



## IdahoCynth

Roasted duck, cheese mashed potaotes and peas... yum I can't wait it is almost done!


----------



## Cors

We planned to feast on leftover Christmas turkey and ham for a week or so, but my flatmates and I are all down with a really horrible cold so we didn't even celebrate properly. We are trying to finish all our chocolates and cakes now. :/


----------



## Rowan

sauteed brussel sprouts with ham...omg..so good


----------



## Brandi

Beef and bean burritos with nachos (mj cheese), sour cream and salsa.


Mango sherbet with vanilla ice cream for dessert.


----------



## IdahoCynth

BBQ'ed chicken thighs and potato salad with a clementine for dessert.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Ham and bean soup with crusty, well-buttered Italian bread.

Looking for dessert.


----------



## SuperMishe

I was so proud of myself! I made up my own recipe and it wasn't half bad!

I made *baked stuffed pork chops* and served *steamed carrots*, *applesauce and cranberry sauce* with it. I offered some to my brother upstairs and he TOOK some! (YOU have NO idea what a big deal that is! LOL!)


----------



## Cors

Chicken soup with bread, cottage pie.


----------



## Neen

An entire box of mac n' cheese, steamed spinich, some leftover ham from Christmas...many cups of mint tea.


----------



## Brandi

Tonight's dinner will be just appetizers that I have had in my freezer for about 3 months...slowly making them for tonight.

Spring rolls - with rice noodles, broccoli, red pepper and carrot
Spring rolls - with rice noodles, shrimp, garlic and baby peas

Breaded cheese balls
Breaded meatballs with cheese

Garlic beef kebobs

Dessert - cheesecake chocolate covered balls


I wait for all the drunks (who have prepaid me to pick them up lol) to call lol I have all their keys too!!


----------



## goofy girl

NYE here is Chinese food and DVD's..perfect date for a cold snowy night. We're having steamed dumplings, shrimp fried rice, shrimp egg rolls and orange chicken with white rice. :eat2:


----------



## Neen

A mix mash here at my house..platters of veggies, cheese, fruits, pizza..lasagna. Gotta eat up before i hit the bar at 11pm!!!


----------



## SMA413

Gyros 

:eat2:


----------



## Cors

Rice, with hummus, baked chicken and chilli. Strangely delicious!


----------



## fullagrace27

ground beef, onion, potato, carrot soup :eat1:
lemon squares and tea:eat2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Spaghetti with Meatballs, and some crunchy bread with garlic and olive oil and such.


----------



## Cors

Mussels with garlic and white wine with crusty bread.


----------



## mybluice

Burgers off the grill with cheese, sauted onions, tomato, lettuce and oven baked fries.....


----------



## Layla Kayla

Chinese Food, and a piece of 2 layer chocolate cake for desert


----------



## Goddess Patty

Was in a cooking mood again.
so I made a tray of green chile verde enchiladas, red chile enchiladas and homemade rice, refried beans with loads of velveeta and homemade guacamole. :eat1: 

View attachment IMG_0795.JPG


----------



## Neen

Tenderloin of pork..stuffed with apples. Mashed potatoes with globs of butter. Salad, and plenty of sweet mint tea!


----------



## Cors

Egg noodles with minced pork, egg, super hot shrimp chilli paste!


----------



## Surlysomething

Tonight i'm making cheeseburgers on sesame seed buns and perogies with sour cream. Comfort food on the night before back to work day!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> Was in a cooking mood again.
> so I made a tray of green chile verde enchiladas, red chile enchiladas and homemade rice, refried beans with loads of velveeta and homemade guacamole. :eat1:



Can you FedEx me a doggie bag? Please????


----------



## ladle

Freshly dug potatoes from my garden....olive oil....lemon pepper...
YUM
:eat2: 

View attachment Photo 65.jpg


----------



## Brandi

Lexxi got her second part of her flu shot today...the drama queen said she couldn't walk...lol walking like she is 80 years old holding her bum..lol...2 hours later she took the band aid off and saw some blood "omg mommy look, I'm dying" lmao!

Funny how a McDonalds dinner can make a dying 4 year old live again eh?

We got a quarter pounder with cheese, fries, 10 nuggets and a drink...we shared. I really couldn't eat much of it...made my stomach uneasy. All that matters is Lexxi is fine now lmao!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonite was baked chicken tenders, fresh steamed broccoli w/ lemon, cherry tomato salad and fresh fruit for dessert.


----------



## SMA413

I had breakfast for dinner tonight-

Chocolate chip bagel with cream cheese, blackberries and raspberries with yogurt, and orange juice.



It's also because I took a nap earlier... so it was sort of appropriate to have breakfast. LOL


----------



## Brandi

Nachos with chilli, cheese, and sour cream!

Dessert pumpkin cheesecake


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> Nachos with chilli, cheese, and sour cream!
> 
> Dessert pumpkin cheesecake



WoW that sounds yummy!


----------



## Neen

6, yes 6 slices of pizza. 3 slices of pepperoni and 3 slices of spinich feta. Plus iced tea, and slices of kiwi and a bunch of grapes. I am BEYOND stuffed..never have i eaten that much pizza in one day! :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

sugar and spice said:


> WoW that sounds yummy!



It was very good, so good my daughter asked for it again tonight...so I said ok lol


----------



## JeanC

Well, the plan for dinner is baked pork loin chops in mushroom soup and rice on the side. Whether or not that happens depends on if I am feeling up to cooking and hubby hasn't decided he wants something else (or isn't hungry). If he isn't hungry and I feel like cooking, then it will be a fried pork loin chop and what ever else I can think of.


----------



## Rowan

Sloppy joe...sloppy sloppy joe...yeah (chris farley reference for those who didnt get it  )


----------



## katorade

Homemade smoked salmon pizza.:eat2:


----------



## Rowan

katorade said:


> Homemade smoked salmon pizza.:eat2:



MMmm that sounds good!


----------



## katorade

Rowan said:


> MMmm that sounds good!




I've never made it before, but before I moved a restaurant I loved made it. New York style pizza topped with smoked salmon and diced red onions. It was like sex in my mouth. I am going to try and recreate the awesomeness that was.


----------



## Rowan

katorade said:


> I've never made it before, but before I moved a restaurant I loved made it. New York style pizza topped with smoked salmon and diced red onions. It was like sex in my mouth. I am going to try and recreate the awesomeness that was.



I have had pizzas similar to that on puff pastry or crescent roll dough spread out, cooking the dough/pastry and then topping it with some cream cheese, fish, etc..that was tasty


----------



## HottiMegan

Max just finished his free personal pizza he got for gettign a hair cut. (the salon and papa murphys pizza have a deal worked out) 
For the grown ups, I just put a huge pan of bean, cheese and ground meatless enchiladas in the oven. I LOVE me some enchiladas. We have a tub of guac in the fridge waiting to slather the top of the enchiladas too


----------



## Brandi

Sausage, ground beef and zucchini lasagna..with tons of cheese! Grilled garlic bread with TONS of garlic...and caesar salad with TONS of bacon lol.

We just came back from Great Wolf Lodge....soooo weight friendly considering it's a waterpark. 
I don't think I have EVER felt at home and not self conscious about myself being in a bathing suit!!


The two days I was there...completely FAMISHED!! And we will be spending 3 days there for Lexxi's bday in May...I have to remember to bring lots of food!!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My parents are coming over for dinner and I decided to make my turkey mushroom shephard's pie with gravy, and broccoli on the side. My dad is not crazy about turkey meat, so hopefully he'll like it! He has to get used to our new healthy way of eating... For dessert we're having mile high sugar-free key lime pie. :eat2tastes just like the real thing!):eat2:


----------



## Cors

Aw, all of your posts are making me salivate. 

I just had boring spaghetti bolognese with pre-packaged tomato sauce, sprinkled with plenty of parmesan cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making spaghetti with veggie "meat" balls tonight. (a find at Costco, had to try them!)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*last nite i was taken out for a belated bday dinner at a really delicious restaurant in Baltimore that ONLY serves local produce and meats etc....
exquisite stuff..I had the most amazing Atlantic Char stacked on top of some grits and Roasted beet sliced THIN and Brussel Sprouts roasted thinly too....
YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmm*


----------



## sugar and spice

I made some beanless chili with cheesy corn bread baked on top.:eat1:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Tonite is homemade lasagna with some chopped up pork chops that I cooked in the sauce first. (hubby will only eat lasagna with meat in it).


----------



## Neen

A mountain of Ramen Noodles!


----------



## katorade

You guys have too much of an influence on me. Ever since Patty posted those enchiladas I've been gunning for some, so tonight I'm making crabmeat enchiladas in a white sauce with monterey jack cheese and salsa verde.


----------



## supersoup

katorade said:


> You guys have too much of an influence on me. Ever since Patty posted those enchiladas I've been gunning for some, so tonight I'm making crabmeat enchiladas in a white sauce with monterey jack cheese and salsa verde.



yes plz, do want.


----------



## Brandi

Crab cakes with sauteed broccoli and brown rice


----------



## Fascinita

Nothin' 

(Have food, but can't get inspired to cook. I was reading poetry and now I have no appetite.)


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Fascinita said:


> Nothin'
> 
> (Have food, but can't get inspired to cook. I was reading poetry and now I have no appetite.)



You mean all I have to do is read poetry? Did your clothing designer friend send you this poetry? Because he definitely has ulterior motives. (He is about to run out of fabric).


----------



## Fascinita

DumbAssBunny said:


> Did your clothing designer friend send you this poetry? Because he definitely has ulterior motives. (He is about to run out of fabric).



Our friend takes care of me, yes, Christine. At last count, he'd sent me seventeen epic odes lovingly expounding the thrill of owning, caring for, and using the right pair of scissors. There's even a sonnet in which he re-imagines the famous shower scene in _Psycho,_ with the shears standing in for the knife, and several yards of silk crepe in a snazzy 80s print standing in for the curtain. Guess who plays Janet Leigh?


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheese burgers and tater tots.:eat2:


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

Shredded BBQ Chicken Sandwiches. 

We are down to the last little bit of food (when the chicken breast is the only thing left in the freezer we know we are out of food) and I found a bottle of BBQ sauce in the back of the cabinet. Boiled up some chicken breast with garlic cloves, onions and a bit of chili powder. Pulled them out, shredded them, put them back in the pot, and boiled them again. Then, browned them once the juice was boiled out. Then, poured in the BBQ sauce and some water, some extra garlic powder and onion powder and slow cooked it for a few hours. It is nice and flavorful! 

Served on toasted buns.


----------



## Missy9579

Fresh cooked spinach, fresh haddock and Ronzoni Healthy Harvest egg noodles.

They are actually really good, I was surprised!


----------



## Lovelyone

Fried potatoes and onion, eggs, and toast. Yes, I had breakfast for supper.


----------



## AshleyEileen

This is from last week, but I'm making it tonight, too.

-homemade garlic mashed potatoes
-mixed veggies
-medium rare Caesar marinated top sirloin (compliments of Omaha Steaks)
-Italian chicken breast (compliments of Omaha Steaks)


:eat1::eat1::eat1: 

View attachment 0111091824.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Leftovers from last nights made-up-as-I-went-along dinner. 

Pork steaks fried with sliced mushroom and a glass of cider, with sauce made from cider, wholegrain mustard and double (heavy) cream, on top of fettuccini, yum!


----------



## Brandi

roast beef, mashed potatoes, and peas....and awesome gravy


----------



## Cors

Miso soup with seaweed and tofu. Fluffy white rice, stir-fried pork with extremely hot blended shrimp chilli paste, stir-fried beansprouts with salted fish and some fluffy steamed eggs with soy sauce. 

Ben and Jerry's Mango Berry Swirl and Cookie Dough for dessert.


----------



## Neen

Cup of lime shrimp ramen ...


----------



## Hole

I just had lentils and rice.. It was yummy but I overstuffed myself to the point where it hurts :/


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm making home made chicken pot pies..if I remember..I'll post pics in the everyday food thread...


----------



## Brandi

today has been long...and I didn't feel like cooking, so...I went into my freezer and got out homemade chicken rice soup! Today is a day I'm very happy to have my stash of frozen already made meals


----------



## Neen

Small personal pizza, small salad, half of a bologna sandwich with horseradish sauce.


----------



## goofy girl

I bought some shrimp, so I made a sauce with olive oil, garlic, coconut milk, pineapple, ginger, and tossed in some stir fry veggies with the shrimp and had it over rice. It wasn't too bad. I took pics to post but I'm too lazy right now to resize


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making cheddar potato soup tonight for dinner. It's a mix and I don't feel like cooking 

Last nights dinner was a Peanut Buster Parfait


----------



## Oirish

Sushi for my birthday!  
I'm going to my absolute favorite restaurant with a bunch of friends. No BBWs though its just the guys. The chef makes the most amazing Ama Ebi. Its a HUGE shrimp (totally inappropriately named) that he fillets right there after pulling it out of the tank. He tempura fries the entire head and mid-body (so you get the caviar) and serves those parts with a spicy aoli! Amazing! He also makes nigiri with avocado, flying fish roe, and a raw quail egg:eat2: Add some sashimi and a little unagi and I'm one happy birthday boy!


----------



## goofy girl

Oirish said:


> Sushi for my birthday!
> I'm going to my absolute favorite restaurant with a bunch of friends. No BBWs though its just the guys. The chef makes the most amazing Ama Ebi. Its a HUGE shrimp (totally inappropriately named) that he fillets right there after pulling it out of the tank. He tempura fries the entire head and mid-body (so you get the caviar) and serves those parts with a spicy aoli! Amazing! He also makes nigiri with avocado, flying fish roe, and a raw quail egg:eat2: Add some sashimi and a little unagi and I'm one happy birthday boy!



Sounds delicious!! And Happy Birthday!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm needing comfort food after a long hard day with a fussy baby. He only wass happy in my arms staring at my face.. it made for a hard, frustrating day. So i'm making myself a big bowl of ooey gooey mac n cheese!
the rest of the family can fend for themselves. (means they're having bean dip)


----------



## katorade

Homemade veggie soup...again. Seriously, I have about a gallon of the stuff left, and I've been giving it away! Tonight I made some garlic biscuits to go along with it, but threw some of the dough in the pot and made garlic dumplings. :eat2:

Here's a run down of what's in the soup:

onions
carrots
celery
sliced garlic
squash
zucchini
red potatoes (skin on)
corn
green peppers
broccoli
spinach
cabbage
tomatoes
great northern beans
baby bowtie pasta

Everything was cut super chunky except for the cabbage and spinach, which I like finer. I roasted some of the veggies beforehand to give them a nice, deep, sweet rooty flavor. They're all swimming in a tomato and vegetable broth with some fresh oregano, sage, and thyme. Mmmm, it's tasty!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight was Chicken Cordon Bleu with steamed broccoli & cauliflower medley. My hubby also had mashed potatoes.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A Taco Bell crunchwrap supreme! I don't have fast food often, but when I do, I enjoy the hell out of it!


----------



## Oirish

Made a pureed vegetable curry with chickpeas, red lentils, peas, onion, red pepper, tomato, and cilantro. Slow cooked it in a bit of butter for a while and added some chicken & vegetable stock. Lots of spices. Finished it off with some Greek yogurt. Basmati rice on the side.


----------



## Tanuki

Some left over cold pizza.... I do love cold pizza hehe


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made english muffin pizzas with canadian bacon, fresh mushroom slices and mozzerella cheese.

Yummy in my fat tummy


----------



## project219

Chicken Kiev and cheese potatoes with bacon, it was awesome. :happy: 

View attachment chickenKiev1.jpg


----------



## CuteyChubb

Beef tips with onions and gravy over white rice and salad.


----------



## Lovelyone

I made a turkey and stuffing, cheesy potatoes, peas, and a cake for dessert.


----------



## Tanuki

Spaghetti! I cant wait~


----------



## ssbbwdreamz

thinking about meatloaf, mashed potatoes and warm yeast rolls...yummy


----------



## Neen

Tonight is Honey dijon chicken, white rice, and salad! With sweet tea!


----------



## Angellore

Last night I made chicken parmasan and cornbread. Never made either before and it was lovely. My husband was really impressed! I took pictures too!


----------



## Angellore

Last night I made chicken parmasan and cornbread. Never made either before and it was lovely. My husband was really impressed! I took pictures too!


----------



## Neen

Tonight was fried fish, broccoli slaw, french fries... mmmmmmm!


----------



## mybluice

Loaded baked potato soup...with cheese, bacon and green onion....mmmmmm warm in my tummy


----------



## Tanuki

A 3 bird Roast with all the trimming.... Mmmmmm! :eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Last night, my potluck buddies and I made;

Spring rolls (that is what I brought)
chicken fried rice
pork stirfry noodles
mixed veggie chow mein!

Dessert oreo cookie cake (something else I brought)

Tonight we are having
Cream of cauliflower soup to start
Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans!

No dessert tonight


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight was dijon chicken tenders, salad, steamed veggies with lemon.


----------



## goofy girl

Turkey burgers with swiss cheese on grilled onion rolls, and fresh, sweet, juicy pear slices


----------



## mybluice

Grilled steak with some yellow peppers that I sauteed (I'm trying to eat a few new things), long grain wild rice and a spinach salad with some parmesan cheese chunks, a few croutons, some of the yellow peppers and a honey mustard vinegarette warmed. Freaking awesome...cries cause my camera broke.

I put the steak and a spoonful of rice on a salad plate and my salad in a bowl...trying to do portion control and the rice & steak on the smaller plate looks like I have alot...lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I made a simple 'goulash' and had it over rice. It was delicious, filling and will make awesome leftovers.


----------



## JeanC

A top sirloin roast I marinated in Worcestershire sauce, balsamic vinegar and garlic that has been in the crock pot all day with a big can of cream of mushroom soup. I'll nuke some sweet corn and I think I have some stuffing still in the deep freeze I'll thaw and heat up as a side dish.

Hubby called a while ago and said the house was smelling wonderful. I LOVE my crock pot


----------



## grandecafe1

Shrimp tacos with queso blanco, peach salsa and chiffonade of mint& cilantro
yellow rice & black beans
manfango- mashed green plantains with a splash of chken broth, carmelized garlic & onions, butter
steamed edamame- with hey it's what else I had inthe freezer! 
I was in the mood for making mexican and needed a veggie - love edamame

I had the satifaction of sweet, spicy, salty, fruity and fresh (the mint cilantro)

:eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1:​


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make spaghetti. It's fast and easy. I'm tired. I got only four hours of solid sleep last night. (babies can suck sometimes)


----------



## Neen

Welll my 2 year old cousin was over tonight, so we had chicken nuggetts, french fries, and chocolate milkshakes. Babysitting is fun.. kid food rocks! Later, we're going to have 'smores' bars.. that i'm making in the oven. His request!


----------



## Tanuki

Sushi!

now, how long until dinner....


----------



## HottiMegan

Max had a feild trip to Olive Garden today at school and he made a cheese pizza while there. So now he has requested that we make pizza for dinner. I'm cool with pizza! My hubby always says if i ask if he wants pizza, beer or sex, the answer is always yes 
I'll have an olive pizza (green and black), hubby will have a veggie pizza and max will have a black olive pizza.


----------



## sunnie1653

Chicken and stuffing bake that I found an awesome recipe for.  (stupid easy, too!) 


But now sushi sounds frickin awesome!!


----------



## Neen

Ravioli, and salad. Simple and easy after a long day at work.


----------



## goofy girl

Steve made dinner tonight. Garlic and cheese tortellini with sausage and mushroom sauce (red sauce)-provolone cheese melted on top- and italian bread. It made me so happy that I almost cried LOL


----------



## Brandi

Split pea soup with fresh crusty bread with tons of butter!

Cream cheese pound cake with peaches and whipped cream!


----------



## bexy

I just made these! 
Irish Pizzas!
So called as they are made with Irish ham, Irish mushrooms and Irish soda bread is used as the base. Also used normal cheddar, some mixed herbs and a garlic tomato puree 
View attachment 58005


View attachment 58006


View attachment 58007


----------



## MisticalMisty

Damn bexy..those look so awesome.

:eat2:


----------



## bexy

MisticalMisty said:


> Damn bexy..those look so awesome.
> 
> :eat2:



Oh my goodness, they were, I want more!!


----------



## Neen

My boyfriend brought me a spicy chicken wrap. It was deeeeelicious! Spicy marinaded chicken, some rice and beans.. and a ton of cheese.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Firehouse Subs *limited time only* Smokehouse Brisquit and Cheddar sub. It is awesome.


----------



## bexy

I just made Irish Pizzas again cos they were so damn good yesterday!


----------



## Brandi

I'm making three sister and a friend soup...squash, green beans, corn, potatoes and ham..and fry bread!


----------



## goofy girl

bexy said:


> I just made these!
> Irish Pizzas!
> So called as they are made with Irish ham, Irish mushrooms and Irish soda bread is used as the base. Also used normal cheddar, some mixed herbs and a garlic tomato puree
> View attachment 58005
> 
> 
> View attachment 58006
> 
> 
> View attachment 58007



Did the soda bread have devil poop (raisins) in it?!?


----------



## Brandi

goofy girl said:


> Did the soda bread have *devil poop *(raisins) in it?!?



hahaha I have never heard it referred that way


----------



## bexy

goofy girl said:


> Did the soda bread have devil poop (raisins) in it?!?



EW no lol!
I just used bog standard soda farls like these ones.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Kind of in the same vein of Bexy's pizzas (which look delish by the way  ) I made what I'm calling 'Irish stew' for dinner! I've never even been to Ireland, but that's the name I came up with!

Basically, I sauteed an onion in some oil, added some diced potato, covered with chicken broth, then added some chopped cabbage. Ate it with a healthy squirt of whole grain mustard. It was awesome! Totally hit the spot.


----------



## bexy

TearInYourHand said:


> Kind of in the same vein of Bexy's pizzas (which look delish by the way  ) I made what I'm calling 'Irish stew' for dinner! I've never even been to Ireland, but that's the name I came up with!
> 
> Basically, I sauteed an onion in some oil, added some diced potato, covered with chicken broth, then added some chopped cabbage. Ate it with a healthy squirt of whole grain mustard. It was awesome! Totally hit the spot.



That sounds DELISH! But I have to go all Belfast on you and tell you how the real Irish Stew is made! 

Its lamb, potatoes, carrots and/or parsnip, parsley and stock. Chop it all up, throw in a pan, cook till it looks cooked lol, serve with soda or wheaten bread. :eat1:


----------



## Lovelyone

Crock pot BBQ Pork roast, mashed potatos, green beans and a yellow cake for dessert.


----------



## TearInYourHand

bexy said:


> That sounds DELISH! But I have to go all Belfast on you and tell you how the real Irish Stew is made!
> 
> Its lamb, potatoes, carrots and/or parsnip, parsley and stock. Chop it all up, throw in a pan, cook till it looks cooked lol, serve with soda or wheaten bread. :eat1:



Sounds awesome!!! I'd love to go to Belfast and try some. You have also got me wanting to taste this soda bread. I will have to see if you can buy it near me.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Spicy curried beef with peas over white rice. Trinidadian style.


----------



## Tanuki

Cow Mein, with pork, chicken and prawns, lovely stuff~


----------



## Brandi

1/2 lb burger with onion, lettuce, tomato, cheddar cheese, ketchup, mustard, pickles
Potato salad and a tossed salad. YUM


----------



## Cors

Random Indian takeaway bits!


----------



## Fascinita

Veggie potstickers with brown rice. Side veggies (carrots & brocc.) Root beer float.


----------



## Brandi

Cream of broccoli soup with turkey panini (turkey, turkey bacon, lettuce, tomatoes, spicy mayo my sister gave me from KFC)
Dessert will be a smoothie with raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, blueberries and cranberries lol


----------



## Neen

Oh man... what a feast. I went to the food court of my local mall and got 2 orders of Terriyaki chicken. One over lo mein noodles and one with white rice. Tons of sauce, chicken, cabbage.. delightful.


----------



## Surlysomething

T-Bear said:


> Cow Mein, with pork, chicken and prawns, lovely stuff~



Is Cow Mein made with beef? Or did you forget the "H"?


----------



## HottiMegan

I just finished a BK veggie burger meal with extra pickles and mustard. I want something else now.. something sweet by way of a chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Tanuki

Surlysomething said:


> Is Cow Mein made with beef? Or did you forget the "H"?



Hehehe indeed I did! well spotted


----------



## Brandi

Been a little stressed lately with moving, although my daughter is excited she is nervous with moving. My grandmother asked me to pop over before I went home after work. That lovely 81 year old make a full roast pork dinner with roasted potatoes (crispy on the outside soft on the inside)with sour cream and chives and the sweetest corn ever. And to complete the meal her apple squares I adore so much! Every mouthful, I swear I felt her love lol


----------



## HottiMegan

aww that's such a nice gesture for her to do for you! makes me miss my grandma. (she's in michigan and i'm in california.)


----------



## Brandi

It really is...and she accidently told my daughter about my surprise birthday party...and knowing my daughter...lol my grandmother confessed to me before Lexxi did. lmao!! All three of us are so similar, it is hilarious!!

Today I made lamb sandwiches with tostitos scoops with southwest dip!! YUM


----------



## Neen

tonight was 'eat whatever is in the fridge cuz i'm poor!' 
Stuffed Qauhog with butter and lemon.. some salad. My boyfriend brought me a turkey/stuffing sandwich which i devoured before he had the chance to ask for half! haha!


----------



## MissToodles

food from the supermarket hot buffet or the carb lover's extravaganza

some mac & cheese, fried corn fritters, plantains and a few chicken wings (needed protein 

very, very greasy but tasty in a way that food made in rarely changed frying oil can be.


----------



## george83

Today I had chips, chicken fillets and meatballs, and I have a artic roll in the freezer thats begging to be eaten .


----------



## george83

Just ate the artic roll and it was to die for .


Licking the last bits of ice cream off my lips as I type this .


----------



## Brandi

Pork stew with turnip, carrots, potatoes, celery and onions. The softest biscuits only perfected by my grandmother..lol Yes, she again made us dinner.

apple squares again for dessert....yes I am in heaven lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Brandi said:


> Pork stew with turnip, carrots, potatoes, celery and onions. The softest biscuits only perfected by my grandmother..lol Yes, she again made us dinner.
> 
> apple squares again for dessert....yes I am in heaven lol




I love turnip in stews or soups. (or at Thanksgiving mashed with carrots and butter) :eat2: I'm so jealous!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be spaghetti with veggie meat chunks in it and slathered with mozzerella cheese.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was two soft taco's from taco bell. Big iced coconut coffee.. half an egg salad sandwich.. small salad with asian dressing. I'm cleaning out my refrigerator.. can you tell?!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Tonight was homemade (from scratch) beef chimichangas. My first time with these from a recipe I concocted and thank goodness, they were awesome. I served them with some homemade guacamole (LOVE avocadoes) and some tomato salad with onions, garlic, fresh lime juice and cilantro for hubby. And of course I drank some homemade Meyer lemonade. The only problem is that I spent so much time today making the dinner stuff that I never had time to make anything for dessert. Oh well, maybe a spoonful of crunchy peanut butter later.


----------



## Neen

Tonight is spaghetti, garlic bread, salad, cheese pizza, and some tomato soup...


----------



## Cors

Duck porridge, slightly sweet and extremely spicy!


----------



## Tanuki

Cors said:


> Duck porridge, slightly sweet and extremely spicy!



Ooooh that sounds nice!

I have never had porridge with meat, and I haven't had duck for a looong time


----------



## Surlysomething

stir-fried broccoli and chicken in a light cream sauce over bowtie pasta

:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Curried lamb with brown basmati rice and baby sweet peas with garlic naan.

Dessert is pina colada ice cream I made!!


----------



## Neen

Tonight was shake and bake chicken, with some ramen noodles!


----------



## SMA413

Fish and chips at a pub with my best friend.



Gotta love Texans attempt at British food. My friend's bangers and mash were only ok too.


----------



## Neen

Potato chip chicken.... mac and cheese, and some salad!:eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Prime rib, mashed potatoes, corn and homemade biscuits. I'm cleaning out my freezer and my grandmother cooked it all...again...but we also made her some "homemade tv dinners". I bought these divided rubbermaid (like a tv dinner container) for her...she is all excited lol.


----------



## Lovelyone

Roast, carrots, potatos, and onion in the crock pot. OMGoodness fantastic!


----------



## katorade

Went out with friends and grabbed some Indian that we all shared. Lamb Korma, Aloo Vindaloo, and Chicken Makhani served with jasmine rice, bhatura, and naan, and we sampled some Gulab Jamun and Ras Malai for dessert. Washed it all down with some rose Lassi. :eat2::eat2:


----------



## ahtnamas

Spongebob mac n' cheese


----------



## Weeze

ahtnamas said:


> Spongebob mac n' cheese



I seriously think the shaped mac n cheese tastes better than the normal ones... not sure why. I think the noodles taste better.


----------



## ahtnamas

krismiss said:


> I seriously think the shaped mac n cheese tastes better than the normal ones... not sure why. I think the noodles taste better.



THANK YOU!! no one else seems to understand this!!!


----------



## Cors

Smoked haddock fishcakes with sour cream and cheddar!


----------



## Brandi

Hot Dogs and lays dill pickle chips..lol My diabetic doctor would be sooo proud *smirk*


----------



## Surlysomething

I just made beef and black bean burritos, served with hot salsa, cheddar cheese and sour cream. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi

Tonight I'm taking greek pitas...warming them up in the microwave...then making tacos with them. Tons of taco flavoured meat, cheese, lettuce tomato, onion and sour cream! I love using these greek pitas, because they are soft...and don't make much of mess!

Dessert mini lemon tarts and cherry tarts. Gotta love cleaning out the freezer eh!


----------



## Jon Blaze

I ordered a pizza. Half pepperoni/italian sausage, and half Hawaiian.


----------



## mossystate

Oddball pasta. I had a ham shank that I have been grazing on the last few days ( navy bean soup will come later in the week ). I took some lower fat cream cheese, added some milk...cracked black pepper...lots of garlic...green onion...red pepper flakes...orange bell pepper...broccoli... asparagus...big chunks of ham...farfalle. Was not too bad at all.


----------



## MisticalMisty

pan seared ribeyes, baked potatoes and sauteed mushrooms :eat2:


----------



## minerva

Spinach/lettuce salad with some herbed gouda cheese to start, followed by a Mexican "pizza" on a whole wheat pita - salsa, cilantro, olives, and green onions topped with cheddar and jack and baked, then topped again with some ripe avocado. Mmm.


----------



## Cors

Southern fried chicken fillets and crinkle-cut fries with an amazingly rich blue cheese dip. 

Vanilla ice cream topped with fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted lemon chicken in a homemade marinade
uncle bens boiled rice 
stir fry vegetables cabbage sweet red peppers red onions 
glass of australian Chardonnay white wine


----------



## Brandi

Split pea soup with bacon, ham, turnip, carrots and potatoes. OOOOHHH yeah! Homemade bread with tons of butter. I'm happy!


----------



## Tracyarts

Pan-fried oysters, rice pilaf, and mixed greens.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Chicken Parmesan over rigatoni, garlic bread, and a salad.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Salmon sauteed with pepper, onion, garlic, olives, red wine, olive oil, served with couscous, green salad and a 'few' glasses of red while watching top chef. Followed by copious amounts of leftover valentines chocolate. Pretty much a great night!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Chicken Parmesan over rigatoni, garlic bread, and a salad.




That sounds delicious.


----------



## Orchid

sauerkraut & mashed potatos
mini meatballs in brown sauce


----------



## Cors

Whole aromatic duck with hoisin sauce and pancakes. :O


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Orchid said:


> sauerkraut & mashed potatos
> mini meatballs in brown sauce



Mmmmm, now that sounds yum! 

I made an easy dinner since we had a busy day out. We had squash soup and turkey wraps. Nice, simple and light.


----------



## katorade

Chili! A friend of mine stopped by and traded a huge bowl of chili for half a dozen homemade whoopie pies. Fair trade if I do say so. I just wish I had some cornbread.


----------



## Cors

Too lazy to cook, so I had some awesome stuffed vine leaves, feta cheese and crackers, a tin of Pringles sweet BBQ crisps and some Easter chocolate eggs.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had a salad from Chipotle with some great guacamole on it! Yum! I will be drinking a bit of wine with the girls later on in the evening...:kiss2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Philly Cheesesteak pizza from Dominos.

It's my favorite..I can't get enough of it..I think I need an intervention!


----------



## Cors

MisticalMisty said:


> Philly Cheesesteak pizza from Dominos.
> 
> It's my favorite..I can't get enough of me..I think I need an intervention!



*swoops down on Misty and steals all her pizza*


----------



## mossystate

Well, somebody has to do something with that ham shank...so I am making navy bean and ham soup. I went to a great bakery and got some nice crusty sourdough rolls. Will probably make a salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

I ate costco cheese pizza. I didn't want to cook


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

I just put a pot of pasta sauce and meatballs on, and I'm getting ready to make stuffed shells. YUM!!!!

Sauce and meatballs from scratch... my grandmother would come back from the grave if I used jar sauce and frozen meatballs. LOL
Shell filling from scratch too.


----------



## ValentineBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Philly Cheesesteak pizza from Dominos.
> 
> It's my favorite..I can't get enough of it..I think I need an intervention!



Do you have a Papa Murphy's in your area? If so, I think there Philly cheesesteak is much better.

But I don't mind Domino's version, in fact that is the only pizza from Dominos I can eat.


----------



## MisticalMisty

ValentineBBW said:


> Do you have a Papa Murphy's in your area? If so, I think there Philly cheesesteak is much better.
> 
> But I don't mind Domino's version, in fact that is the only pizza from Dominos I can eat.



No, no Papa Murhpy's..just papa johns and I hate papa johns!


----------



## Neen

Dinner tonight is veggie tacos! With cheese, tomatoes,mexican rice, diced avacado, sliced black olives and sour cream!


----------



## ValentineBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> No, no Papa Murhpy's..just papa johns and I hate papa johns!



I've never had papa johns so I can't compare, but I really do like Papa Murphy's pizza. I just had a philly cheesesteak ast night and I could more today! I :wubu: pizza.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade

Pretty sure we're just going to order pizza later on and watch movies. Not certain, but I'm bracing for pizza regardless.


----------



## Orchid

dinner this evening will be
trout with butter/lemon/lime freshly milled peppers roasted in the oven
small boiled potatos in the skin
salad rocketleaf sweet red & yellow pepper drizzle arbequina oil
small glass of australian chardonnay wine
1/2 ovenbaked apple with cinnamon & small scoop vanilla icecream on top
bon appetit !


----------



## Brandi

Thinly but stacked high prime rib on a very soft kaiser with butter and mustard...YUM!!!


Ohhh and cheesies lmao!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tostadas and spanish rice yummmmm :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Brandi said:


> Thinly but stacked high prime rib on a very soft kaiser with butter and mustard...YUM!!!
> 
> 
> Ohhh and cheesies lmao!




Hawkins' Cheesies? :eat2:


----------



## SMA413

I had little cubes of grilled lamb on wild rice with sauteed onions. I topped it off with this AMAZING chimmichurri sauce that I've been putting on EVERYTHING lately. LOL

It was delish.


----------



## Cors

Steamed dumplings, with awesome soy/vinegar/ginger/garlic dipping sauce! 

Stole some of my sweetie's sesame prawn toast and tempura prawns too.


----------



## HottiMegan

we ended up having pizza last night so we're having that spanish rice/tostada dinner tonight. I even got some avocados to make guac


----------



## Brandi

Surlysomething said:


> Hawkins' Cheesies? :eat2:



I don't know that kind...hmmm...mine were cheetos...give me more details on these hawkins' cheesies....please!!

Dinner tonight was giblet stew (carrots, potatoes, broccoli, celery, and giblits) with homemade biscuits...all made by my nana!


----------



## JeanC

The plan is for baked pork chops in balsamic vinegar with a side of noodles, but if anyone says one more word about pancakes, I'm having those instead LOL


----------



## Neen

Chicken and cranberry stuffing bake. Side salad and some sweet tea. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have broccoli and asparagus in the fridge and am trying to figure out what to do with it. I love both veggies. maybe over pasta with some garlic..


----------



## Orchid

old-time beef stew with veggies 
boiled rice
green salad
glass of merlot wine:eat1:


----------



## Brandi

Last night it was meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas.

Homemade cupcakes - carrot injected with cream cheese filling and topped with whipped cream and toasted coconut YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> Last night it was meatloaf, mashed potatoes and peas.
> 
> Homemade cupcakes - carrot injected with cream cheese filling and topped with whipped cream and toasted coconut YUM



Wow those cupcakes sound incredible.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

BBQ pork sammies, veggies, and a brownie.


----------



## Lovelyone

Rice and stir fry veggies with sauce. 
*steals Jon's brownie.


----------



## Cors

Fried noodles and juicy mushrooms with powdered parmesan cheese, sour cream and chilli.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Taco soup..it was yummy


----------



## HottiMegan

it's 7pm and i have no plans. I think i'm going to send hubby out for Mexican take out. I could use some comfort food. (cheese enchiladas here I come!!)


----------



## Tanuki

Indian Take Away... I cant wait!


----------



## HottiMegan

Max requested tofu enchiladas for dinner. So i get two days of mexican food.. oh darn


----------



## CleverBomb

Chicken Carbonara courtesy of the Union Grill (Ogden, UT, in the old Union Station). Grilled chicken in alfredo sauce over fettucini, topped with crumbled bacon and what I believe to be chives*. It's accompanied by some very good herb toast. 
Corn chowder on the side - I took that instead of the salad.
Most excellent. 

If you're ever in Ogden, I recommend the place highly. 

*edit: also diced parsley. 

The station building also has a railroad museum and the Browning Gun Museum. And a model railroad shop.

-Rusty


----------



## ahtnamas

Dinner: salad w/ cherry tomatoes, ranch dressing, and parm crutons. 
Grilled chipotle rubbed tuna steak with a side of chili butter potatoes.

and for dessert, angelfood cake with fresh raspberries, blackberry sauce, and home made whipped cream.


----------



## Goddess Patty

Ive been craving bbq ribs.
So tonight I made rack of bbq beefback ribs in the oven that I had the butcher cut in half...I made some homemade potato salad, ranch style beans and I got a loaf of french bread and made garlic spread to put on it and black olives.

Made a new york cheesecake for dessert.

Will post pics later....


----------



## Orchid

roast beef
baby carrots & peas
roasted potatos
port sauce
glass of shiraz/cabernet australian red wine
chocolate pudding:eat1:


----------



## SparklingBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Taco soup..it was yummy



Was it the Taco Soup slow cooker recipe? 

.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Genarose54 said:


> Was it the Taco Soup slow cooker recipe?
> 
> .



You can cook it in the slow cooker..I just throw everything in the pot and let it simmer about an hour on the stove.

Let me know if you want the recipe.


----------



## Orchid

tricolore pasta with a tomato/meatsauce & cheese on top
iceberg salad sweet peppers green red yellow red onion
homemade honey/mustard vinaigrette
sidedish veggies ratatouille ( aubergine zucchini sweet pepper onion tomtato garlic all cooked with italian herbs & freshly milled 4 peppercornsmix)
glass of zinfandel wine
:eat1:


----------



## Tanuki

T-Bear said:


> Indian Take Away... I cant wait!



Though delicious... it made me very sick, I was up all night x.x


----------



## jewels_mystery

Chicken Enchiladas, yellow rice and salad. Wish me luck I am trying a new recipe. The enchillada sauce came out great. I am never buying store brought again.


----------



## goofy girl

Stouffers mac-n-cheese.  I usually make homemade, but I admit do love the Stouffers. I even went out and bought apple juice to have with it. I'm in desperate need of comfort food lately, and I'm really looking forward to this dinner on a cold snowy night!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Just got back from a weekend out of town. No food in the house, and I'm too lazy to head out to the store in the snow, so it's Subway for dinner! Wheat bread, turkey, lettuce, tomato, onion, green pepper, cucumber, olives, jalapeno. At least it is healthy!


----------



## HottiMegan

tonight is a good old stand by. We need to grocery shop so we're doing broccoli rice with morning star crumbles and extra broccoli.


----------



## Orchid

roasted lemon chicken
boiled basmati rice
greens salad
homemade ranch dressing 
glass of Chardonnay white wine
:eat1:


----------



## Cors

Garlic bread, spaghetti with meatballs and cheese and some yummy roast chicken.


----------



## Orchid

Cors said:


> Garlic bread, spaghetti with meatballs and cheese and some yummy roast chicken.



Hello Cors 
so how do you roast yours ?
I mean the chicken of course
Not you


----------



## Orchid

whole chicken with tutti frutti stuffing roasted in the oven
potatosalad with lemon mayonaisse
greens salad
baked apples with brown sugar & cinnamon
glas of Zinfandel rose wine:eat2:


----------



## Cors

Orchid said:


> Hello Cors
> so how do you roast yours ?
> I mean the chicken of course
> Not you



Melted butter and random herbs! Not too creative, but decent. 

We are having lamb burgers tonight.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I've got some hot Italian sausage thawing right now. Don't know what I'm going to do besides cook them with some veggies. Maybe a salad, and some tea.


----------



## Aurora1

Jon Blaze said:


> I've got some hot Italian sausage thawing right now. Don't know what I'm going to do besides cook them with some veggies. Maybe a salad, and some tea.



Pffftt! I thought you were bringing over some Checkers!!!


----------



## ashmamma84

big fat juicy (turkey) burgers with all the fixins' and fries


----------



## goofy girl

I worked til 5, then had school at 6 so dinner was a latte and a cookie that I grabbed on the way to class


----------



## SMA413

goofy girl said:


> I worked til 5, then had school at 6 so dinner was a latte and a cookie that I grabbed on the way to class



That is the dinner of champions, ma'am. lol


----------



## Flyin Lilac

Takeout kung pao chicken that I have doctored up with spaghetti and a peanut-szechuan sauce I concocted on the fly. Just wish it had more veggies in it, but I haven't been shopping.


----------



## goofy girl

SMA413 said:


> That is the dinner of champions, ma'am. lol



It felt more like the dinner of really exhausted people...but it sure was tasty! lol


----------



## Orchid

trout with lemon & butter
fresh salad tomatos rucola red onion red sweet peppers
mashed potatos
chocolate mousse


----------



## Orchid

stirfry roast beef strips with assorted veggies & red chilies ginger & chutney
boiled basmati rice
smoothie bananas raspberries & buttermilk:eat1:


----------



## That1BigGirl

Sweet and sour pork 
(I made this myself... It's one of the few Chinese dishes I hate, but a family member requested it... so I made it from scratch for the first time... OMG!!! IT WAS SO GOOOOOODDDD!!!!)
Rice
Warm Peaches over ice cream


----------



## ahtnamas

Homemade cheese and pepperoni calzone

banana cheesecake for dessert


----------



## mejix

tomato soup, cassava chips and an *ab-so-lutely delicious pear*. 

this must be the season. it was faaaaat and juicy. delicious delicious delicious.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Bratwurst, and some salad. Simple stuff. :bow:


----------



## goofy girl

CHicken and rice soup, and italian bread with LOTS of butter! :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm going to make a greek omelette (spinach, feta, tomato). I'll have it with a toasted whole grain english muffin.


----------



## Orchid

chicken filets in sherry sauce
stirfried rice
salad rucola mini-tomatos red onion yellow & red sweet peppers watercress
mustard olive oil herb vinegar dressing
lemon creme brulee:eat1:
glass of Chardonnay australian wine


----------



## ahtnamas

homemade fish n' chips


----------



## Cors

Chicken roasted in the crockpot with soy sauce, pepper, paprika and garlic. Delicious!


----------



## Aurora1

Ok, dinner tonight was spaghetti boulegnese with a salad and peanut butter brownies for dessert. I posted pics on the everyday food pics thread thingie. I would have taken pics of the spaghetti but boulegnese sauce isn't the most appetizing looking stuff but it sure it yummy!!! :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made Lemon pepper chicken tenders with wild rice and green beans.:eat2:


----------



## MaryClaire

I made corned beef and cabbage for the first time!

It was delish!

Made an Almond Pound Cake for dessert...

Wish I had someone to share it with.


----------



## Cors

Ciabatta with fresh mozzarella, sliced mushrooms and parma ham paired with rocket, watercress and spinach leaves. Heavenly!


----------



## bexy

I made Sausage and Baked Bean casserole with Mashed Potatoes. Nice to get George eating proper home cooked food as he is an oven chips and chicken dippers kinda guy, so I am always on the lookout for home cooked recipes he will actually eat. He loved this, which made me happy as it had veg in and was a hearty meal


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had a delicious, yummy dinner out tonight, at an Asian fusion restaurant in DC. Went out with another couple to celebrate a work related thing...and boy did I indulge!!! Here's what I had:

Appetizer: we split a Thai themed PuPu platter. It had tempura veggies, lobster spring rolls, short ribs, curry kabobs, and gyoza. It was really very good, but the only complaint I had (and the only complaint of the whole meal) was that it was a bit on the greasy side.

Entree: I had the Thai red snapper. It was pan seared, and served atop some DELICIOUS wasabi mashed potatoes and some stir fried julienne veggies for garnish. It had a soy ginger sauce and was delicious. Had a glass of cabernet to drink. The wasabi mashed potatoes were my favorite thing of the night, and I really want to try my hand out at making them at home some night!!

Dessert: So, by this time I was stuffed, but I had a few bites of some delectable chocolate caramel cake, and a few bites of a fried pistachio 'elephant ear' (fried pastry) with cardamom ice cream and dried apricot. Simply delicious!

So, now I am sitting in my bed, stuffed, drinking a large glass of Malbec (hey it is a celebratory night, right), watching TV, and getting ready to sleep like a baby.


----------



## george83

bexy said:


> I made Sausage and Baked Bean casserole with Mashed Potatoes. Nice to get George eating proper home cooked food as he is an oven chips and chicken dippers kinda guy, so I am always on the lookout for home cooked recipes he will actually eat. He loved this, which made me happy as it had veg in and was a hearty meal



It was one of the best meals I have ever eaten as well  :wubu:


----------



## bexy

george83 said:


> It was one of the best meals I have ever eaten as well  :wubu:



Awww yey!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

A big pan of lasagna that I made is in the oven right now. :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I was just in the mood to cook some delicious food and enjoy it. I seared some sea scallops in butter, deglazed the pan with white wine (a South African chardonnay for those who are interested. I had a sample at Whole Foods and was hooked!  ). I had them with a mushroom risotto (with white mushrooms and shitake mushrooms) with white wine, onion, and garlic.

For dessert, I baked some homemade chocolate chip cookies.:eat2:


----------



## Cors

TearInYourHand said:


> Tonight I was just in the mood to cook some delicious food and enjoy it. I seared some sea scallops in butter, deglazed the pan with white wine (a South African chardonnay for those who are interested. I had a sample at Whole Foods and was hooked!  ). I had them with a mushroom risotto (with white mushrooms and shitake mushrooms) with white wine, onion, and garlic.
> 
> For dessert, I baked some homemade chocolate chip cookies.:eat2:



Wow, that sounds divine! *drools*


----------



## Friday

I finally have a functioning kitchen again. Not complete yet, but functioning. I may never touch a fast food burger or pizza again after nearly four months of them.

Tonight we had pork loin chops in mushroom gravy over steamed brown rice and a bucket of new asparagus, steamed with just a little butter and some saltless seasoning I picked up in Gilroy (garlic capital of the world) on the way home from Tina and Biggie's wedding. For dessert we had orange segments and fresh pineapple chunks tossed with a little honey and some shredded coconut. No pix, I was too hungry.


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked salmon patties, rice pilaf, and green beans. Homemade gingerbread from an old 1930's houskeeping magazine recipe for dessert.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Eggplant Lasagna. I use eggplant instead of pasta and tofu instead of cheese. It's tasty and healthy.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

HottiMegan said:


> Eggplant Lasagna. I use eggplant instead of pasta and tofu instead of cheese. It's tasty and healthy.



I've heard you can use zucchini instead of noodles as well. Just slice them lengthwise. I'd try it if I weren't so lazy


----------



## HottiMegan

i use a couple zucchini when eggplant isn't great in size. It's not too bad at all! you don't miss the noodles. And tofu's a great substitute for ricotta if you're trying to go vegan


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm also having a vegan meal tonight! (I'm not vegan but I like to make vegan recipes from time to time to experiment).

I had a piece of whole wheat baguette sliced lengthwise, and the center scooped out. I filled it with a mixture of spinace sauteed in olive oil and garlic. I topped it with tomato and roasted it in the oven until crunchy. I had all of this with a side of sauteed zucchini in tomato sauce and a glass of red.

Mmmm! And healthy!


----------



## HottiMegan

I had like 7 spring rolls tonight for dinner. They were uber yummy. It is the mark of awesome weather when i get the spring rolls out


----------



## Hole

Burger King. Kinda sick of take out...


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight's soft tacos. I got some yummer guac at Costco and some fire roasted salsa there. I have lettuce and high fiber tortillas as well as ground meatless that i flavor up with chili powder, onions and garlic. (Max loves soft tacos)


----------



## sugar and spice

It's my birthday so I was craving some Popeyes fried chicken with their yummy cole slaw and onion rings and biscuits. Biscuits usually make me hostile for some reason, but that Popeye is such a damn good cook I'll even eat those. I'm not sure what cake my husband will come home with but I'm hoping it's chocolatey and calling my name. :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Cors

Happy birthday! Hope you had a great day and some yummy cake! I love Popeyes too. 

I had hot plate steamboat with a meat/seafood platter, with kimchi and ginseng soup base.


----------



## Tracyarts

Curry-mustard chicken, with a yogurt/garlic/lemon sauce on the side, rice made with chicken stock and a little saffron, and the last of my wheatless tabouli (parsley salad) I had made mixed in with some leftover steamed but still kind of crunchy green beans that were nice and cold from the fridge. And some homemade lemonade too.

Tracy


----------



## goofy girl

Hawaiian BBQ Chicken pizza..can't wait!! And I picked up some Cold Stone Creamery cupcakes as a surprise. Dinner can't get here fast enough. Hurry home with the pizza, hubby!!


----------



## sugar and spice

We ordered Chinese, we got Hunan beef and sweet and sour chicken and Chicken with cashews and Beef and broccoli.:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

My boys are about to be home and i still havent figured out what to make for dinner. I'd love pizza but we already had that this week. I want enchiladas too but we dont have the ingredients. I bet we'll end up at Subway or something


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight was chicken ceasar burgers and homemade red skin potato salad. Also pickles, olives, raw veggies, dip...it was even warm enough to enjoy it all on the patio.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I am moving pretty soon to a new city, so I am on a never ending quest to use up all of my huge bags of staples (like flour, sugar, baking supplies, etc..) in the spirit of not wasting food, and being creative.

So, tonight I was feeling creative, so I made some homemade pizza dough, and topped it with tomato, spinach, garlic, and goat cheese. Mmmm, it is baking right now and smells delish. I'm going to have it with salad and red wine. And bonus...that bag of whole wheat flour is dwindling


----------



## mpls_girl26

I made some chicken paella in the slow cooker for dinner and ate it with some garlic naan. YUM!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I had the most divine dinner. So, I stopped on the way home from work to pick up a piece of salmon. Didn't know yet what I would do with it, but I always have garlic and olive oil on hand, and I knew I had some lemon and dried dill as well, so I figured I could bake it and throw something together. Anyway, I noticed, when I got home, that I had a roll of parchment paper hanging out in the cupboard, and I decided to make steamed salmon in parchment. I had recently seen a "Good Eats" with Alton Brown about that very topic.

So, drizzled some olive oil on the parchment paper and threw on some chopped carrot and scallion (that needed to be used up in the fridge). I seasoned the salmon with salt, pepper, and chopped dill, and I placed it on the veggies. Also threw a smashed clove of garlic in there. Drizzled the whole lot with some white wine, and folded the parchment over to make a little packet.

After doing a little online research, I decided to bake it for 20 minutes at 400 degrees F. The smell while cooking was incredible! I took the packet out of the oven, sliced it open, and put it on a plate. I was greeted with an incredibly smelling rush of steam. It was delicious, flavorful, and the fish was perfectly cooked. Had it with a salad and a glass of wine, all the while wondering why I haven't cooked fish this way before. I see a lot more of this in my future!:bow:


----------



## Gingembre

I always cook fish that way - lush isn't it!? Sounds like a wonderful dinnner...makes me want salmon!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonights dinner is brown rice with indian flavored veggies. Quick and easy and healthy-ish


----------



## mpls_girl26

I made some kick ass (does anyone say that anymore?) Spinach and Garlic Chicken Risotto which turned out amazingly well in my rice cooker. 

Mixed green salad with a bunch of veggies 

glass of red wine


----------



## Cors

I had crusty garlic bread, spaghetti carbonara and chocolate vanilla cheesecake! It was lovely.


----------



## MissToodles

a fake (vegetarian) riblet sandwich--american cheese, pickle slices on a squishy kaiser roll. trashy and vegetarian!


----------



## CharDonnay

Am happy to say just finished off a plate of chicken curry with rice and some wine. Am stuffed. :eat2:


----------



## Flyin Lilac

mpls_girl26 said:


> I made some kick ass (does anyone say that anymore?) Spinach and Garlic Chicken Risotto which turned out amazingly well in my rice cooker.



I still say "kickass" all the time. And I, too, made a kickass risotto the other day: onions sauteed in olive oil, arborio, chicken stock, basil and copious amounts of Parmesan. _Heaven_.

Unfortunately it's a mega-high-empty-carb "trigger food" for me, and I cleaned out the entire pan in less than 12 hours. :blush: I need to buy just single-serving amounts of arborio from the bulk section from now on.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonights dinner is veggie chow mein. It'll be my first attempt to make it myself. I got a big bag of stir fry noodles at the local Cash and Carry and had to try my hand at Max's favorite chinese dish


----------



## AshleyEileen

I'm having Mediterranean sirloin skewers with veggies, stuffed baked potatoes, and garlic bread. All of which will be grilled.

:eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67

Chicken biryani rice with hard-boiled eggs & cashew nuts mixed in. One of my favorites.


----------



## wistful

A roast beef sandwich on one of those sandwich rounds with thinly sliced cucumber,tomato,red onion, a small dollop of mayo and about an ounce of sharp bleu cheese.I really wasn't sure if bleu cheese would work with roast beef but it was delicious!


----------



## mpls_girl26

Easiest and tastiest crockpot dish ever.....salsa chicken. Served over some brown rice. Yum!


----------



## wistful

Some well done,rotisserie chicken,mashed potatoes and fresh asparagus.I'm so happy asparagus season is here again!! I'm fairly sure I've rhapsodized about my love of fresh asparagus on the foodee board before but it's so delicious that it deserves a second mention!


----------



## HottiMegan

Gardenburgers swimming in cheese


----------



## Rowan

Two pieces of english muffin toast with margarine on it


----------



## Surlysomething

chili over rice :eat2:


----------



## Cors

_Sambal_ chicken and veg stir-fry. We ran out of jasmine rice, so we tried using quinoa instead. It worked!


----------



## Chef

HottiMegan said:


> Gardenburgers swimming in cheese



Need make and model of said cheese... thx


----------



## Orso

Simple and hearty fare: grilled rumpsteak, rare, 3 types of mustard, steamed string beans with olive oil and lemon juice, garlic potatoes, Lariano bread (a dark bread typical of a nearby town), Rubesco Lungarotti 2004. And I had a Rob Roy before dinner.


----------



## Chef

steak soup with chunky vegetables


----------



## Friday

Penne Pasta sauced with 1 Walla Walla sweet, sliced thin and sauteed in olive oil while I peeled the garlic. Garlic gets minced and added to onions which continue to cook and carmelize. Slice up one pack (1lb) of Johnsonville Brats. Cook with occasional stir til meat is well browned and drain some oil. Add two cans diced tomatoes and 1 can of water. At that point I added Basil, oregano, fennel seed and fresh ground pepper. Simmer over low until pretty thick and most of juice is gone. You can turn off the heat for a while now is you like while you get the pasta water started and the penne (2 lbs) cooking, pour out a cup and a little more of half and half. Grate about 2 cups of Parmesan. DO NOT USE THE SAWDUST IN THE GREEN CAN. While the pasta's cooking, bring up the heat under the sauce to about medium, not bubbling but definitely steaming. Stir in half and half and then add the Parm. Once everything is well combined pack in about 4 cups, well washed fresh spinach. As the bottom wilts stir that layer up over the top. Continue to fold in until is wilted but still brilliant green (putting a lid on can help). One the spinach is all incorporated, turn off the heat and check for salt. As soon as the pasta is done drain it and return to the pot. Pour sauce over it and toss. Or put pasta in serving bowl and top with sauce. All you need is garlic bread.

Think next time I'll use real Italian Sweet sausages.


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Friday said:


> Penne Pasta sauced with 1 Walla Walla sweet, sliced thin and sauteed in olive oil while I peeled the garlic. Garlic gets minced and added to onions which continue to cook and carmelize. Slice up one pack (1lb) of Johnsonville Brats. Cook with occasional stir til meat is well browned and drain some oil. Add two cans diced tomatoes and 1 can of water. At that point I added Basil, oregano, fennel seed and fresh ground pepper. Simmer over low until pretty thick and most of juice is gone. You can turn off the heat for a while now is you like while you get the pasta water started and the penne (2 lbs) cooking, pour out a cup and a little more of half and half. Grate about 2 cups of Parmesan. DO NOT USE THE SAWDUST IN THE GREEN CAN. While the pasta's cooking, bring up the heat under the sauce to about medium, not bubbling but definitely steaming. Stir in half and half and then add the Parm. Once everything is well combined pack in about 4 cups, well washed fresh spinach. As the bottom wilts stir that layer up over the top. Continue to fold in until is wilted but still brilliant green (putting a lid on can help). One the spinach is all incorporated, turn off the heat and check for salt. As soon as the pasta is done drain it and return to the pot. Pour sauce over it and toss. Or put pasta in serving bowl and top with sauce. All you need is garlic bread.
> 
> Think next time I'll use real Italian Sweet sausages.


Well we had left overs from yesterday,lol.

It was one of Mergirls great inventions. Veggie Shepherds pie. She makes it with quorn adds spice and puts grated cheese ontop of the mashed potatoe it is the best comfort food ever. Wed usually have nice fresh steamed vegetables with it (as we did last night) but as we both are on holiday mode and couldn't be bothered shopping so we had it with frozen peas, just as yummy. If anyone wants the recipe i'll be happy to pass it on.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Kinda random dinner before I head out to meet friends at a sports bar that has (in my opinion anyway) horrible food! If I eat at home, at least I know it'll be good 

So, I had some matzoh with goat cheese and bibb lettuce. haha, yes weird, but tasty and refreshing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Made some Pork Loin for pulled pork BBQ sandwiches with Potato salad, and some beers. Roommate liked it, I liked it, so that's all that counts.


----------



## Orchid

stir-fry chicken & veggies plain rice
fruit cup salad


----------



## goofy girl

I made turkey-bacon-blue cheese burgers but I don't feel like eating them anymore


----------



## Chef

goofy girl said:


> I made turkey-bacon-blue cheese burgers but I don't feel like eating them anymore



postrecipeplsthx


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Getting ready to make Taco Salad 
(Grilled Chicken, Black Beans, Shredded Lettuce, Salsa & Cheese)

One of my favorite meals!​


----------



## goofy girl

Chef said:


> postrecipeplsthx



sure..ummmm...buy some pre-made turkey burgers and cook them. butter and grill some rolls. top with crumbled blue cheese and cooked bacon. 

that's the best I can do! LOL


----------



## Friday

Been on a salad binge. Like get up at 3 am and make a salad binge. I think it's just that it's the time of year when all the wonderful fresh green stuff becomes available. It's pretty basic. Fresh salad greens, blue cheese dressing, sunflower seeds and a couple of slices of crisp, crumbled bacon. I think I can live on this for a few weeks at least. :happy:


----------



## Gingembre

Friday said:


> Been on a salad binge. Like get up at 3 am and make a salad binge. I think it's just that it's the time of year when all the wonderful fresh green stuff becomes available. It's pretty basic. Fresh salad greens, blue cheese dressing, sunflower seeds and a couple of slices of crisp, crumbled bacon. I think I can live on this for a few weeks at least. :happy:



Yummers, that sounds lush. I can't wait for it to stop raining here and the sun to show itself - then it'll be time for the salad days


----------



## Gingembre

I am treating myself to a pizza delivery, wooh! Cheese & tomato pizza with no cheese, but adding goats cheese, tuna, black olives, onions & sliced tomato. Sounds random perhaps, but is ace  Nom nom nom. The perfect accompaniment to a rainy evening in front of Monty Python & the Holy Grail!


----------



## Orchid

roast beef
oven roasted potatoes with rosemary 
sugar snap peas
salad greens with a raspberry dressing
glass of Merlot wine
chocolate icecream


----------



## ahtnamas

Veal Roast and drunken cucumbers. 
Maybe a salad..

Peach (or maybe chocolate) ice cream with fresh strawberries for dessert.


----------



## saucywench

Friday said:


> [recipe ensues]...DO NOT USE THE SAWDUST IN THE GREEN CAN. [recipe continues....]



OK, I'll bite (this is the foodee board, right?)

Just what the heck are you doing with a can of sawdust on your kitchen counter?
--------------------

And, to stay on topic: Tonight I made shrimp stirfry--man, oh, man, was it good! :eat2:

Cut-up broccoli florets, onion, a little bit of green bell pepper, a couple stalks of bok choy, celery and carrots cut on the diagonal, sprinkled with a dash of soy sauce...grated fresh ginger and garlic, a handful of peanuts thrown in for good measure, a bag of frozen shrimp, all stirred in a deep pan with a couple tablespoons of hot stirfry oil, then drizzled with some hoisin sauce. Oh, and a perfectly cooked pot of white rice. Condiments: oyster sauce, fish sauce, sriracha sauce, General Tso's sauce (not all at once--a little here, a little there.)

I wish I had taken pictures; it was beautiful! And delicious! I had two bowls' full. :eat1:

A full belly and high on drugs (Tylenol 3 and Flexeril) for my back. Color me content! 

Later I'll have a piece of chocolate cake that I made this morning. :smitten:


----------



## Friday

Oh my Saucy, that sounds divine. Stir fry is one of our favorite things but this time of year when you start finding all kinds of spring veggies to throw in it approaches Nirvana.

No sawdust in my kitchen girl! I spent years trying to convince my Mom and sister not to use that damn Kraft 'parmesan' crap in the green can. Finally turned my Mom to the light rolleyes a few years before she passed and she turned into such an addict for the real thing I had to go buy a new wedge every time she came in to town. I think I finally turned my sis a few weeks ago when they were over for the weekend. She called the other day to ask where I got the big wedges (Costco). When she tells me she's used it in her lasagne I'll know her conversion is complete. :happy:

We're having a roasted pork tenderloin that's been marinated in a little soy sauce, minced garlic, grated ginger and dark sesame oil. Roasted Yukons with garlic, cracked pepper and kosher salt and some steamed asparagus with lemon butter because it's that time of year and I just can't stop.


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> Kinda random dinner before I head out to meet friends at a sports bar that has (in my opinion anyway) horrible food! If I eat at home, at least I know it'll be good
> 
> So, I had some matzoh with goat cheese and bibb lettuce. haha, yes weird, but tasty and refreshing.



Interesting! A definite twist on my usual matzoh and cream cheese and black pepper.


----------



## smithnwesson

This thread needs more photo's; a *LOT* more photo's. Here's our dinner tonight:












A pan-seared filet mignon with sautéed oyster 'srooms. A baked 'tater with lots of butter, sour cream, and some chives from the garden. Some fresh green peas (picked yesterday) and a very nice pinot noir. 

Some French bread (not shown) and the parsley is also from the garden. I loves me some parsley.

"Hey! Are ya gonna eat that parsley? Can I have it?"

(As another member here has pointed out, the gun is required as "protection" on another forum. Sorry if it is offensive to you. It's gotten to to be kinda of a habit . . .)

Yummy!

- Jim


----------



## Friday

LOL I was too busy slobbering over the steak (just the way I like them) to notice the gun. I hope it's full of steak sauce or it's kind of a damper on the mood.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Seafood Paella* 




*I love to take pictures of my meals when eating out (if I'm not so starving I forget to that is). 
Dinner last night was at one of my favorite Cuban place's in the City. 
Almost every time I go there I order the this.*​


----------



## Orchid

roasted chicken
fresh salad from my veggie garden
homemade vinaigrette
saffron rice
fruit cup salad


----------



## Friday

Well I didn't realize we were out of asparagus and I used red potatoes instead of Yukons but we didn't starve...






The corn 'recipe' if you can call it that came from a Laurie Colwin essay (excellent food writer). Melt some butter in a pan, add fresh or frozen sweet corn (you can add it frozen), saute until hot. Season to taste, she used cayenne, I prefer a salt free blend I got in Gilroy and a little Kosher salt. Then you add enough cream or half and half to the pan to come about halfway up the corn, lower the heat and let it simmer until it's thickened to a clingy butter cream sauce. It's horribly delicious.


----------



## smithnwesson

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ We'll definitely be trying out the corn, no way that could suck.:eat2:


----------



## rainyday

Friday, that corn sounds decadent! 




smithnwesson said:


> This thread needs more photo's; a *LOT* more photo's.



They're here.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I just ordered some Chinese. I had family visiting this weekend, and basically we were eating out a lot and I have no food in my fridge. I'm way too exhausted to go shopping, so I treated myself. I got some seafood soup, dumplings, and ma po tofu (spicy!).

It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making hard/soft tacos. I'm too tired to cook much so i got some veggie ground and gonna toss it in a pan and let everyone build their own tacos


----------



## mergirl

smithnwesson said:


> This thread needs more photo's; a *LOT* more photo's. Here's our dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pan-seared filet mignon with sautéed oyster 'srooms. A baked 'tater with lots of butter, sour cream, and some chives from the garden. Some fresh green peas (picked yesterday) and a very nice pinot noir.
> 
> Some French bread (not shown) and the parsley is also from the garden. I loves me some parsley.
> 
> "Hey! Are ya gonna eat that parsley? Can I have it?"
> 
> (As another member here has pointed out, the gun is required as "protection" on another forum. Sorry if it is offensive to you. It's gotten to to be kinda of a habit . . .)
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> - Jim


LMAO!!! "Only in America"  Did you shoot that yourself??


----------



## GoldenDelicious

smithnwesson said:


> This thread needs more photo's; a *LOT* more photo's. Here's our dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pan-seared filet mignon with sautéed oyster 'srooms. A baked 'tater with lots of butter, sour cream, and some chives from the garden. Some fresh green peas (picked yesterday) and a very nice pinot noir.
> 
> Some French bread (not shown) and the parsley is also from the garden. I loves me some parsley.
> 
> "Hey! Are ya gonna eat that parsley? Can I have it?"
> 
> (As another member here has pointed out, the gun is required as "protection" on another forum. Sorry if it is offensive to you. It's gotten to to be kinda of a habit . . .)
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> - Jim


I thought the gun was a representation that you like to shoot your own dinner and perhaps the rifle was too big for the table,lol. Personally I find the meat more offensive than the gun,being a vegetarian and all, lol. It doesn't appeal to me in the slightest however I am impressed that you grow your own herbs. xx


----------



## smithnwesson

mergirl said:


> LMAO!!! "Only in America"  Did you shoot that yourself??



Nope. I *DID*, however, cut the parsley and chives. Sooo.... I'm not a total urbanite, cut off from my self-reliant ancestors (think Emerson/Thoreau).


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight's dinner is fair food. I'm going to share a huge tray of fries, have a pretzel, funnel cake and probably anything else that suits my fancy


----------



## smithnwesson

GoldenDelicious said:


> I thought the gun was a representation that you like to shoot your own dinner and perhaps the rifle was too big for the table,lol. Personally I find the meat more offensive than the gun,being a vegetarian and all, lol. It doesn't appeal to me in the slightest however I am impressed that you grow your own herbs. xx



GoldenDelicious - 

No, I rarely shoot my own dinner. I live in the city, so the garden isn't very big (five tomato plants - Better Boys, two basil's, two Italian parsley's, one curly parsley, two chive's, and one dill). Haven't heard back from The Jolly Green Giant about that contract yet. . . 

The gun thing is from another forum. Ostensibly, the idea is to include 'protection', so somebody doesn't steal your dinner: Really it's just an excuse to flaunt your guns *and* your dinner.  (It takes all kinds. . .)

I'll try to squeeze an evil black assault weapon into the next one.

Incidentally, that photo of you in your profile is awesome. . . Jezz! :wubu:







 - Jim


----------



## sugar and spice

I was craving spaghetti so I made a big ol batch and used my latest favorite flavor of the moment sauce, Prego's roasted red pepper and garlic.:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Chef

I was thinking of grilled chicken with some sort of wild rice pilaf and steamed veggies.. but now I want spaghetti too!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am house sitting for some friends from my gym that are beyond HEALTHY....I found something amazing to eat from TRADER JOES...(not a shameless plug, I'm not a huge fan) this is the tastiest chicken I have had in a long time....GRILLED BALSAMIC VINEGAR & ROSEMARY CHICKEN.....
super yummmmy and no hassle, no idea what the price is, but i will be heading there this weekend to stock up on some, no matter the cost *


----------



## GoldenDelicious

smithnwesson said:


> GoldenDelicious -
> 
> No, I rarely shoot my own dinner. I live in the city, so the garden isn't very big (five tomato plants - Better Boys, two basil's, two Italian parsley's, one curly parsley, two chive's, and one dill). Haven't heard back from The Jolly Green Giant about that contract yet. . .
> 
> The gun thing is from another forum. Ostensibly, the idea is to include 'protection', so somebody doesn't steal your dinner: Really it's just an excuse to flaunt your guns *and* your dinner.  (It takes all kinds. . .)
> 
> I'll try to squeeze an evil black assault weapon into the next one.
> 
> Incidentally, that photo of you in your profile is awesome. . . Jezz! :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jim


thanks, oh and cool T shirt very funny xx


----------



## Brandi

Last night, I had soulvaki pork chops, mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob and last but not least grilled zucchini.


----------



## SoVerySoft

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am house sitting for some friends from my gym that are beyond HEALTHY....I found something amazing to eat from TRADER JOES...(not a shameless plug, I'm not a huge fan) this is the tastiest chicken I have had in a long time....GRILLED BALSAMIC VINEGAR & ROSEMARY CHICKEN.....
> super yummmmy and no hassle, no idea what the price is, but i will be heading there this weekend to stock up on some, no matter the cost *



It truly is excellent - I buy it all the time. It's not expensive. You might also want to try the lemon chicken - it's right next to the balsamic. Also really excellent.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Brandi said:


> Last night, I had soulvaki pork chops, mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob and last but not least grilled zucchini.



Brandi, girl, it is damn good to see you here. You've been missed!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

SoVerySoft said:


> Brandi, girl, it is damn good to see you here. You've been missed!



Seconding this statement. Glad to see you!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Tamales :wubu:

I told you I was on a kick!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Brandi said:


> Last night, I had soulvaki pork chops, mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob and last but not least grilled zucchini.





SoVerySoft said:


> Brandi, girl, it is damn good to see you here. You've been missed!





D_A_Bunny said:


> Seconding this statement. Glad to see you!



Consider me thirding this! Good to see you, hon!


----------



## goofy girl

SoVerySoft said:


> Brandi, girl, it is damn good to see you here. You've been missed!





D_A_Bunny said:


> Seconding this statement. Glad to see you!





TearInYourHand said:


> Consider me thirding this! Good to see you, hon!



Fourthing! LOL


Steve is taking me to a new Mexican joint a few blocks down for dinner tonight. I'm SO excited!! He said it's to reward me because I did a kick ass job cleaning up the apartment, so he rocks. We dine out often so I have a feeling we'd be going there anyway, but it's still sweet! :happy:


----------



## Cors

Welcome back, Brandi! 

I had an assortment of open-top sandwiches. Pate, bacon, roast beef, prawn mayo, fish fillet, chicken, a variety of cheese and ham. Think it is a Danish thing, and they are yummy!


----------



## ahtnamas

Grilling a turkey for tonight. Accompanied by stuffing balls (because you can't stuff a grilled bird) and broccoli salad.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had a bowl of gazpacho (one of my favorites when the weather is warming up), with an open faced sandwich: toasted baguette with hummus, avocado, and cucumber. I had it with a glass of red wine (Francis Ford Coppola's "Claret" for those who are interested).

It was so refreshing and delicious. For dessert I had some nice ripe strawberries and a square of Dove dark chocolate!


----------



## wistful

Delivery tonight..Miso soup,chicken yakitori(I can never get enough of these!!) and a california roll.


----------



## Friday

Going to be Korean style crockpot ribs although I think I bought the wrong kind. Potato salad Mom's style, Cukes in a hot, sweet and sour marinade. Asparagus in a lemon butter sauce and to finish a yellow cake with chocolate frosting flavored with Frangelico.

Hope the ribs come out. I bought short ribs because I couldn't find the spare ribs it called for. Guess we'll find out soon enough. lol.


----------



## mossystate

Friday said:


> Going to be Korean style crockpot ribs although I think I bought the wrong kind. Potato salad Mom's style, Cukes in a hot, sweet and sour marinade. Asparagus in a lemon butter sauce and to finish a yellow cake with chocolate frosting flavored with Frangelico.
> 
> Hope the ribs come out. I bought short ribs because I couldn't find the spare ribs it called for. Guess we'll find out soon enough. lol.



I hope you are taking pictures. Speaking of Mom style pot salad, mine took her recipe with her. Whenever I would ask how it was made, she never knew the measurements, as she just played it by ear. I need to start experimenting! I bet the ribs will be fine. The flavors will still be the same.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having tacos at max's request. The kid can snarf down three tacos


----------



## Friday

mossystate said:


> I hope you are taking pictures. Speaking of Mom style pot salad, mine took her recipe with her. Whenever I would ask how it was made, she never knew the measurements, as she just played it by ear. I need to start experimenting! I bet the ribs will be fine. The flavors will still be the same.



Didn't take pix Mossy. I shouldn't have subbed spare ribs for short ribs. They were to fatty and feel apart. Next time I'll know. They tasted good though.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SoVerySoft said:


> It truly is excellent - I buy it all the time. It's not expensive. You might also want to try the lemon chicken - it's right next to the balsamic. Also really excellent.



*I just read this, after going to TRADER JOES and finding they had EVERY FLAVOR but the one I WANTED 

I did try another one...not sure what it is called, and just had it..pretty good though. I think it's 12 oz for about $6...and I use it for 3 meals of 4 oz each...so pretty decent actually. I like them COLD btw......do you heat them? I will go back soon to look for the balsamic and will try the lemon one!*


----------



## Brandi

Slow roasted pork roast, very creamy mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob.

Dessert - Berry shortcakes!!


----------



## sugar and spice

Brandi said:


> Slow roasted pork roast, very creamy mashed potatoes with sour cream and chives, corn on the cob.
> 
> Dessert - Berry shortcakes!!



:eat2: That sounds delicious!:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

I made lemon pepper roasted chicken, butter garlic rice and a veggie medley of corn, green beans and sweet peas.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## ahtnamas

Beautiful out, so i'm grilling. 

Ribs and a hot spinach salad.
Dessert.... either rhubarb crumble or fresh berries w/ cream. I don't know yet


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Well, tonight we just had simple baked potaoes and a nice salad. It was a very hot day today in Scotland and salad is always good on a sunny day in my opinion. I had grated Scottish Cheddar cheese made in the Island of Arran, Salad of baby spinach leaves, rocket, vine ripened tomatoes and pineapple chunks with salad cream on top (uk salad dressing). Mer had the same although she didn't have pineapple, instead she had coleslaw. Quite a boring dinner really and washed down with a couple of glasses of very chilled white wine, a nice Pino Grigio. We enjoyed it all the same, some times simple foods are just what you need.

Last night dinner was far more interesting. I had a couple of friends over whom I'd not seen in some time. Mergirl offered to make dinner for us and she made Scottish Salmon, she baked it in the oven with finely sliced leeks on top, sea salt, black pepper and small nobs of butter. She wrapped it in foil and made the foil into a peak like a little tent or teepee shape, this allows the fish to half back and half steam inside the foil. I've only been eating fish for a year and like it well cooked so she baked it for about 25 minutes however most people would like it after about 15 minutes. We had boiled baby new potaoes, steamed asparagus, green beans and mange tout. This was served with lemon and dill sauce. It was cooked beautifully and my friends were most impressed.

We were actually saying today that we are getting a little tired of all our old favourite dishes and would like to extend our repertoir. We will be getting the cookery books out this week so watch this speace for triumphs and disasters to come,lol. xx


----------



## mergirl

hmm.. you just said "speace" in an Irish accent!!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

mergirl said:


> hmm.. you just said "speace" in an Irish accent!!


to be sure Mer goirl, maybe oil mike meself some blinis royt noy


----------



## wistful

I had an out-of-this world pineapple,tofu,pepper, sweet and sour stir-fry served over brown, basmati rice courtesy of my sister who was visiting.I'll either have to make it on my own or convince her to come and make it for me in the future,because it has now become one of my favorite ways to eat tofu ever!! I forgot how delicious tofu can be when you get it nice and crusty and brown on the outside.Here's the link to the recipe in case anyone is interested:


http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/pineapple_tofu_stirfry.html


----------



## Friday

Sliced cukes, garlic bread and a Baked 3 Cheese Ziti that was really rigatoni because that's what I had.







I'm soooooo happy to be able to cook again.


----------



## sugar and spice

I made a chicken bacon Ranch pasta salad, it was pretty good. My husband loves pasta salads so I make them for him but after a few bites they make me hostile, I don't know why lol I think it's a texture thing.


----------



## Rowan

Im experimenting and making meatloaf 4 ways, veggies and mashed potatoes


----------



## Chef

Rowan said:


> Im experimenting and making meatloaf 4 ways, veggies and mashed potatoes



4 ways? Are you using 4 mini-loaf pans? or what?


----------



## Chef

Yay! for Chinese take-out! Pork Lo mein, Mooshu pork, General Tsao's, Ham and mixed vegetable foo young, potstickers, and steamed rice. :eat2:


----------



## jewels_mystery

Arroz Con Salchichas, black beans and fried pork chops. yummm


----------



## Rowan

Chef said:


> 4 ways? Are you using 4 mini-loaf pans? or what?



I actually dont use a loaf pan anymore...I just make my mini mounds and put them on a cookie rack in a jelly roll pan so that they arent so greasy


----------



## talbyo

Portabella mushrooms sauteed with fresh basil and rosemary from my windowbox, and piled atop a slice of fresh bread- toasted in the oven with olive oil and sea salt, and spread with goat cheese, and a bowl of ceviche.


----------



## Friday

Roast chicken I think, stuffed with garlic, orange quarters, some sweet onion and a few twigs of rosemary then basted with melted butter with garlic, honey and OJ concentrate. The drippings make out of this world gravy so we'll have mashed potatoes with gravy, steamed asparagus and sliced vine ripe tomatoes.. We've got lots of fruit for dessert and the first peaches are in. Yummo!


----------



## Friday

Roast chicken I think, stuffed with garlic, orange quarters, some sweet onion and a few twigs of rosemary then basted with melted butter with garlic, honey and OJ concentrate. The drippings make out of this world gravy so we'll have mashed potatoes with gravy, steamed asparagus and sliced vine ripe tomatoes.. We've got lots of fruit for dessert and the first peaches are in. Yummo!


----------



## Friday

How the heck did that happen? Can someone delete one please?


----------



## EvilPrincess

Friday said:


> How the heck did that happen? Can someone delete one please?


 

Noooooooooo! Sounded so tasty! I enjoyed reading it twice


----------



## mossystate

Yeah, Friday...post it again.


----------



## wistful

I came here to confess..don't laugh..that I ate something from a foil pack and I actually really enjoyed it.Bombay Potatoes by tasty bites:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0007R9L6K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Foil pack or not,I would totally eat these again.


----------



## Brandi

Sausage, peppers, and onion kebobs with or without a bun, haven't decided yet.
Broccoli salad (broccoli, bacon bits, shredded cheddar, red onion and homemade ranch dressing)



Dessert homemade strawberry gelato


----------



## IdahoCynth

I don't know what's for dinner tonight.... I am so bored with cooking lately and nothing sounds good.


----------



## wistful

Tonight I made one of my favorite spring/summer time meals. Angel-hair pasta with loads of chopped zucchini,halved grape tomatoes and baby bella mushrooms with a little bit of chicken thrown in.Actually, I make this meal year round but it's best in the warmer months when the produce is at its peak.It's so simple to make and I always go very heavy on the veggies both for health reasons and because I *heart* vegetables so much.I always cook up the veggies for this dish by sauteeing them in a little bit of olive oil and a generous amount of garlic and I use the exact same method in a separate pan for the chicken.I love to cook the veggies till they are almost melted and brown around the edges..I like my chicken breast a little brown and crusty as well.After it's all done, I just slice the chicken and mix it all together topped off with a bit of black pepper and some pecorino romano.I could easily eat this twice a week.


----------



## Friday

I won't post it again Mossy but I did finally get the pix off the camera. I am still learning the quirks of convection roasting and found out that honey glazes brown a hella lot quicker in them. Next time I won't put the honey in until the last slather.







You can probably tell I'm a gravy addict. I would eat (well, have) eaten it like soup. :blush:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Friday said:


> I won't post it again Mossy but I did finally get the pix off the camera. I am still learning the quirks of convection roasting and found out that honey glazes brown a hella lot quicker in them. Next time I won't put the honey in until the last slather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably tell I'm a gravy addict. I would eat (well, have) eaten it like soup. :blush:


 

That is a fine southern tradition, only in the best homes do you get enough gravy. I have a dear friend that gives out an invitation usually with the tag line, you know it will be a good meal, "gravy is a beverage in my house". 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Brandi

Prime rib, broccoli, mashed potatoes with sour cream, chives and cheddar cheese.

Dessert mud pie (chocolate pudding, oreo cookie crumbs and gummy worms) at my daughter's request


I might take a picture lol if I remember


----------



## ahtnamas

Seared fresh Halibut with mango salsa. 
fruit salad

and ricotta cheesecake for desert.


----------



## TearInYourHand

We had some mushroom ravioli, topped simply with olive oil, salt and pepper, along with a big plate of roasted asparagus, garlic, and cherry tomatoes. Also a glass of red wine (a Zinfandel from Oregon, I'm enjoying a second glass right now!)


----------



## LoveBHMS

I had a serious craving...artichoke hearts. OMG...I love artichoke hearts.

They're in a salad with romaine, sesame seeds, hearts of palm, tofu, and asparagus.

And a Cuervo margarita with tons of fresh lime juice and a shot of pomegranite/blueberry juice.


----------



## Brandi

BBQ'd ribs with three pepper rice with green onion, and peas. YUM


----------



## sugar and spice

I used some Pillsbury pizza dough and made home made pepperoni pizza for dinner. I was surprised at how good it was actually, just as good as the local pizza delivery place and much cheaper. LOL what that really shows is we don't have much to choose from around here for pizza delivery.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

due to wisdom tooth removal, I'm on the squishy foods diet. I had some tres leche cake and mashed potatoes from popeye's.


----------



## tonynyc

MissToodles said:


> due to wisdom tooth removal, I'm on the squishy foods diet. I had some tres leche cake and mashed potatoes from popeye's.



((( MissToodles))) feel better. When I had my wisdom teeth removed in college all I wanted was pain killers and sleep.


----------



## Friday

For some reason I have been wanting turnovers. Not the fruit kind, the savory kind. I've never made them before but since there's no place around this time of year to get one I winged it. Made the filling out of chicken breast, mushroom, spinach and a little Parmesan (and the usual onions and garlic) and used my regular wheat bread recipe with a slice of Havarti laid on top of the filling. I need to find a bread that will pat out thinner and yet still seal well and hold in the juices but they still were pretty good. I'll try again.


----------



## Tania

We had dinner at Trader Vic's in honor of my birthday! I had wasabi-crusted filet mignon and a salad with green goddess dressing - awesome!


----------



## sunnie1653

I made homemade lasagna and garlic bread for dinner for Father's Day.  Had Ina Garten's Coconut Cake for dessert.  It was awesome!!


----------



## Sugar

Spinach, mushroom & garlic pizza from the in house chef and corn on the cob...because I wanted both.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> For some reason I have been wanting turnovers. Not the fruit kind, the savory kind. I've never made them before but since there's no place around this time of year to get one I winged it. Made the filling out of chicken breast, mushroom, spinach and a little Parmesan (and the usual onions and garlic) and used my regular wheat bread recipe with a slice of Havarti laid on top of the filling. I need to find a bread that will pat out thinner and yet still seal well and hold in the juices but they still were pretty good. I'll try again.



Friday those look sooooooooooo good! I might have to try making some.
I'd rep ya but it says I can't


----------



## mossystate

In 20 minutes, I will be enjoying some TraciJoJo pasta.

It is wonderful comfort food, and I only had to leave 3 dangerous items out of her recipe!


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> In 20 minutes, I will be enjoying some TraciJoJo pasta.
> 
> It is wonderful comfort food, and I only had to leave 3 dangerous items out of her recipe!



Share the recipe plz.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> Share the recipe plz.



In a large bowl:

* Jar of traditional Prego ( I use the lower salt, and you can go ahead and make sauce yourself, but, whatever )
* Can of tomatoes ( I have used both the Italian recipe, or the salt-free diced )
* 1/4 cup whipping cream
----

In a skillet, toss in some *olive oil *( don't ask me to give measurements on some of this stuff ). Toss in *3-4 cloves of minced garlic *( don't let it burn ). Then you take *2 big red bell peppers *and cut them up and throw it in with the garlic ( I just cut the peppers while holding them. I like the variety of strips and slabs I get doing it, and I do not believe in dragging out a cutting board for everything ). I spinkle the peppers with a huge ( ok, not the whole container ) amount of sweet basil. Cook the peppers until parts of them get a lil dark, as it brings up the flavor.

When the peppers have cooked down, dump them into the bowl holding the sauce, etc.. Then you will take some ( I use *4* of those links in a package ) *hot Italian sausage *and squeeze it out of its casings ( I love doing this, what can I say ). Cook that in the now empty pepper pan. How big the pieces should be is really a personal thing, and I refuse to make that decision for you, Dumpling. When the meat is almost done, add about a tablespoon of *Italian breadcrumbs*. When they are cooked through, dump them with their friends in the bowl.

Oh, you should have boiled yourself up a box of pasta. I usually use *penne*.

When the pasta is done, drain it and add your sauce to the big pan you used for the paaaasta. Mix it up. I will, for good measure, sometimes add some *garlic powder* and a lil more of the *basil*. *Oregano* is not the worst addition.

Then, take a 13x9 dish....DO NOT USE THE DREADED PYREX... ( waits for my fear to pass )...dump your mixture in there.

Then, you will want 6-8oz of a *shredded Italian mix of cheeses*. You decide what you like. Sprinkle it over the pasta. You then sprinkle some of those *Italian breadcrumbs* on top of that. You are supposed to melt a lil butter and add the crumbs, and drizzle it...I just place a few *butter *shavings, here and there, on top of the crumbs.

This thing will weigh 75 pounds, and will feed many. Your heart might also say, hey, whoa...but only if you eat half a pan. A big salad is a requirement. Oh, I bake it at 370 until everything the top stuff is melted, and the pasta is hot.


----------



## Sugar

*stands outside your door with a bowl and a cute but pitiful look 

I will be buying the junk to make that tomorrow!



mossystate said:


> In a large bowl:
> 
> * Jar of traditional Prego ( I use the lower salt, and you can go ahead and make sauce yourself, but, whatever )
> * Can of tomatoes ( I have used both the Italian recipe, or the salt-free diced )
> * 1/4 cup whipping cream
> ----
> 
> In a skillet, toss in some *olive oil *( don't ask me to give measurements on some of this stuff ). Toss in *3-4 cloves of minced garlic *( don't let it burn ). Then you take *2 big red bell peppers *and cut them up and throw it in with the garlic ( I just cut the peppers while holding them. I like the variety of strips and slabs I get doing it, and I do not believe in dragging out a cutting board for everything ). I spinkle the peppers with a huge ( ok, not the whole container ) amount of sweet basil. Cook the peppers until parts of them get a lil dark, as it brings up the flavor.
> 
> When the peppers have cooked down, dump them into the bowl holding the sauce, etc.. Then you will take some ( I use *4* of those links in a package ) *hot Italian sausage *and squeeze it out of its casings ( I love doing this, what can I say ). Cook that in the now empty pepper pan. How big the pieces should be is really a personal thing, and I refuse to make that decision for you, Dumpling. When the meat is almost done, add about a tablespoon of *Italian breadcrumbs*. When they are cooked through, dump them with their friends in the bowl.
> 
> Oh, you should have boiled yourself up a box of pasta. I usually use *penne*.
> 
> When the pasta is done, drain it and add your sauce to the big pan you used for the paaaasta. Mix it up. I will, for good measure, sometimes add some *garlic powder* and a lil more of the *basil*. *Oregano* is not the worst addition.
> 
> Then, take a 13x9 dish....DO NOT USE THE DREADED PYREX... ( waits for my fear to pass )...dump your mixture in there.
> 
> Then, you will want 6-8oz of a *shredded Italian mix of cheeses*. You decide what you like. Sprinkle it over the pasta. You then sprinkle some of those *Italian breadcrumbs* on top of that. You are supposed to melt a lil butter and add the crumbs, and drizzle it...I just place a few *butter *shavings, here and there, on top of the crumbs.
> 
> This thing will weigh 75 pounds, and will feed many. Your heart might also say, hey, whoa...but only if you eat half a pan. A big salad is a requirement. Oh, I bake it at 370 until everything the top stuff is melted, and the pasta is hot.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


> *stands outside your door with a bowl and a cute but pitiful look




Aw, Cousin Oliver! * splat * There you go.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> Aw, Cousin Oliver! * splat * There you go.


----------



## mossystate

Lucky said:


>



So glad you got that...except you did not find a picture of him when he was in that orphanage, wearing rags.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> In 20 minutes, I will be enjoying some TraciJoJo pasta.
> 
> It is wonderful comfort food, and I only had to leave 3 dangerous items out of her recipe!



OK, I have to know what it is you left out. 

::cringing, as I await a response:::


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> OK, I have to know what it is you left out.
> 
> ::cringing, as I await a response:::



Love...Light...Happiness


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> Love...Light...Happiness



Damn, for some reason, I figured that the e-coli would have a place somewhere in there.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> So glad you got that...except you did not find a picture of him when he was in that orphanage, wearing rags.




Close enough?


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Damn, for some reason, I figured that the e-coli would have a place somewhere in there.


You cringed...so I kept it nice.


Lucky said:


> Close enough?



Yikes.


----------



## indy500tchr

It's in the oven right now. You've got one hour to get here before it's done!!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr

indy500tchr said:


> It's in the oven right now. You've got one hour to get here before it's done!!!!!



Here are the results:


----------



## MissToodles

samples from costco and then a soft serve cone from stew leonard's.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Turkey burger, broccoli with cheese and a mug of rich, chocolaty Ovaltine.


----------



## Fascinita

Peanut noodles, greens, Pim's cookies.


----------



## mossystate

A stir-fry of sorts with pork tenderloin and a herd of veggies, over brown rice. I might have me a cupcake, if I eat all my veggies...and I will.


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> A stir-fry of sorts with pork tenderloin and a herd of veggies, over brown rice. I might have me a cupcake, if I eat all my veggies...and I will.



Digging in, freestyle, to a bag of chips along with a cinnamon bagelful. 

I want your dinner, Mossything. I'll leave the broken chip pieces for you, if you'll share with me.


----------



## mossystate

TraciJo67 said:


> Digging in, freestyle, to a bag of chips along with a cinnamon bagelful.
> 
> I want your dinner, Mossything. I'll leave the broken chip pieces for you, if you'll share with me.



You got it....but...you will have to deal with the sad face of the roomie, as he sees that The Minnesota Mouth has snagged his dinner.....after a 13 hour day.

You still want the pork?


----------



## ValentineBBW

Katie, the lasagna looks delicious! :eat2:


----------



## ahtnamas

We're ordering a spinach, pepperoni, and garlic pizza. With a salad to be healthy of course


----------



## Brandi

THAT'S IT!! I've seen too many pictures of lasagna lately and that is what I'm cooking for dinner tonight. Spicy sausage/ground beef mixture, ricotta cheese/spinach more cheese lasagna with garlic bread and a nice big garden salad!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice

I made cheeseburgers and shoestring fries for dinner.:eat2:


----------



## mossystate

Tacos. Ground beef that I seasoned myself ( heavy on the cumin, and maybe a lil too much cayenne ), rather than use a mix. Used small, super thin, corn tortillas. Threw on chunks of avocado, green onion, lots of red cabbage, lots of tomato, radish slices, dollop of light sour cream...little homemade salsa. Ok, so I should have used larger corn tortillas. My tacos are heavy on the veggies. I use my fingers to scoop up the shrapnel. A fork, you say?.....pfffffffffft.


----------



## smithnwesson

ValentineBBW said:


> Katie, the lasagna looks delicious! :eat2:



Yeah! That's what I was gonna say. I loves me some good lasagna. 

Tell us you used ground Italian sausage and not hamburger.

:eat1:


----------



## mel

Grilling out some burgers, making some fries, baked beans, sauteed onions, yumm...I think I should go get some fresh 'maters and corn on the cob!! Imma getting hungry!


----------



## MissToodles

some type of shrimp/potato/zucchini stir fry. just chopped 12 cloves of garlic, ouch! . hope it's good, wanted something other than pasta for a change.


----------



## ashmamma84

baked chicken, collard greens and baked mac and cheese

dessert - homemade peach cobbler and vanilla icecream


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had a mix of some delicious Italian leftovers. We had visitors from out of town this week, and went out to eat alot, so we've got lots of delicious odds and ends in the fridge. I had a slice of margherita pizza with mushrooms, and some eggplant parmesean. I think the eggplant was even better the next day!
Also a glass of cabernet!


----------



## Brandi

Grilled salmon fillet- just added a bit of salt and pepper
Potato salad - baby potatoes, fake crab, red peppers, green onions, cucumbers, mayo, sour cream, garlic, dill and lemon. THIS WAS AMAZING!!
Grilled zucchini and asparagus.
Strawberry juice which I made into a slushy.

Very nice dinner.


----------



## SuperMishe

I will be having Yankee Pot Roast with gravy on the side and plain white rice and a dinner roll. Strawberry Yogurt for dessert. Day 17 of hospital food...


----------



## ashmamma84

We are headed for burgers. And the foodie/fat girl in me already knows what I'll have. 

Whiskey River BBQ Burger
Steak Fries
Chocolate Shake

:eat2:


----------



## mel

Steak and Baked Potato


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Well, I was working late and skipped dinner. When I got home I couldn't decide what to have or be bothered cooking so I had an ice-cream. Rubbish I know but I just couldn't be bothered. I'm hungry now and it's nearly half past 11 in the evening here so it's too late to eat anything heavy. Looks like toast for me tonight. I'm sooo unsatisfied!!! it's all my own fault.


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just went to a Vietnamese restaurant. Second time trying the food.

I had some spring rolls with peanut sauce. Main course was a bowl filled with bean sprouts, cucumber, seasoned shrimp and pork, glass noodles, and this sauce I've never had. It was great, and a decent price too. I could never eat glass noodles well though. I had to give up chopstickin' it up because of all the trouble I had, despite my years of stick experience. lol

The coup de grace was my drink: Thai tea. First time. It was BEAUTIFUL! lol :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl

Jon- Thai tea is amazing!! 

Tonight for dinner is burgers with sauteed mushrooms, swiss cheese, and horseradish sauce on buttered, toasted onion rolls, - red potato salad, cole slaw and strawberry ice cream :happy:


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Mergirl made a delicious dinner tonight. We had Seabass baked in the oven with a little olive oil, salt and lemon pepper. Baby Ayrshire potatoes (Ayrshire being the county we live in), steamed fine beens and sugar snap peas and a lovely fresh tartare sauce.yum yum. I should have taken a photo for dims but it wasn't on the plate long enough:blush:


----------



## BriarChubNJ

The potted basil on the porch has gone berserk this summer--wife referred to the plants as "basil trees" the other day. Sooooo....

Basil plus garlic plus olive oil plus grated Parm equals pesto; butter plus mushrooms plus flour plus half-and-half equals mushroom cream sauce; mix together and pour over some cooked ziti equals "OMG is this stuff good"

And yes it was


----------



## SocialbFly

Jon Blaze said:


> I just went to a Vietnamese restaurant. Second time trying the food.
> 
> I had some spring rolls with peanut sauce. Main course was a bowl filled with bean sprouts, cucumber, seasoned shrimp and pork, glass noodles, and this sauce I've never had. It was great, and a decent price too. I could never eat glass noodles well though. I had to give up chopstickin' it up because of all the trouble I had, despite my years of stick experience. lol
> 
> The coup de grace was my drink: Thai tea. First time. It was BEAUTIFUL! lol :wubu:



Blah!!! Thai tea=coconut milk and tea, not a fav, lol...


----------



## StarWitness

Tonight, I made mussels fra diavolo with whole wheat linguini. And it was *awesome*. :happy:


----------



## MissToodles

homemade pasta fagioli with freshly grated pecorino romano. it was tops. soups are always better the next day.


----------



## IdahoCynth

BBQ'ed chicken wings, cottage cheese with pineapple on it.


----------



## deepreflection

I have to stretch the "on the table tonight" part a little, just getting a chance to post now. 

Got home Friday night after a lovely night with my girl at a restraunt in the Cincinnati area. Primavista is an Italian place with all the standard dishes done rather well, without being obscenely expensive (entree $25-30) for a place with a lot of class. The claim to fame is a city-scape vista and 70' glass window panorama of the downtown Cincinnati skyline. We were treated to both sunset and after-dark with lights views during our meal.

I could go on about excellent service but the food was the star. Generous bread baskets opened the meal, served with whole roasted garlic, mashed roasted garlic, and dairy butter. The hot bread and roasted garlic spread was tantalizing. Along with a shared bottle of shiraz and iced tea it paired perfectly with salads for everyone.

A starter of crostini and gorgonzola sauce with artichoke hearts and mushroom was shared by all. I detected some white truffle notes as well. Tasty doesn't say enough and it certainly sets a tone for the rest of the meal.

The house vinegarette was sharp but complimented the crisp and bitter mixed greens. Bibb, romaine, butter leaf and at least one more lettuce with some crispity butter and herb drenched croutons preceded the entrees.

Scallopine a la Marsala and Scallopine a la Descepoli were both accompanied by gnocchi di patate with pancetta in a sage butter. Absolutely amazing all the way around. Tender, succulent, flavorful, and decadent when you consider they also came with perfectly prepared brussels sprouts glazed in balsamic vinegar and served with a gorgonzola pollenta croquette.

We shared bites, certain to savor the Marsala and Funghi, robust and earthy with notes of sweetness from the wine reduction. The Descepoli was tender veal scallopine with capers, artichoke hearts, porcini mushrooms, and rock shrimp in a lemon and white wine cream sauce. Full range of flavors without being heavy or overwhelming. 

If you are in the area it may be worth a visit.


----------



## TraciJo67

deepreflection said:


> I could go on about excellent service but the food was the star. Generous bread baskets opened the meal, served with whole roasted garlic, mashed roasted garlic, and dairy butter. The hot bread and roasted garlic spread was tantalizing.



Oh, God ... 

The entire meal sounds scrumptuous, but I'd stop right here at the bread with mashed & roasted garlic and fresh dairy butter. Oh, man. Oh, God ... <shuddering>. I could eat nothing but this for ... well, the rest of my life


----------



## EvilPrincess

bone in rib eye - soy/ginger glaze 
corn on the cob 
grilled mushrooms 
warm potato salad (steamed red creamers chopped and mixed with sourcream , butter, little cheese....) 

Salad - if I can get organized enough..


----------



## Sugar

A garlic mozzarella sausage, bruschetta and my summer salad which is red and white beans, cucumber, tomato and purple onion chopped and tossed in a vinaigrette.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Lucky said:


> A garlic mozzarella sausage, bruschetta and my summer salad which is red and white beans, cucumber, tomato and purple onion chopped and tossed in a vinaigrette.



I want to come over for dinner. love the salad, what type of Vinaigrette did you use?


----------



## Sugar

jewels_mystery said:


> I want to come over for dinner. love the salad, what type of Vinaigrette did you use?



I make it myself. 

A spoon full of dijon
1 garlic clove minced
salt & pepper
red wine vinegar 
olive oil

mix in the bottom of your bowl and dump everything in on top of it

And you're welcome anytime!


----------



## Sugar

Pork tacos with lettuce, tomato, red onion and mango salsa.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Went to the diner and had some french onion soup and cheese fries! Yum!


----------



## jewels_mystery

Roast beef, brown rice and mixed vegetables. yumm


----------



## comaseason

A cherry sno-cone.


----------



## crayola box

Sweet and sour stuffed cabbage. It was time consuming and I have only made it once or twice before, Polish food isn't usually my cup of tea, but, it was delicious. I love when you make something that totally hits the spot:eat2:, too often I think I am craving something or try to duplicate something by making it healthier (fried rice:doh and by the time I am done cooking the thing I totally don't want it anymore.


----------



## Friday

Going to have to be something out of the freezer until the cortisone kicks this tendinitis to the curb. Good thing the freezer is full. :happy:


----------



## mossystate

Friday said:


> Going to have to be something out of the freezer until the cortisone kicks this tendinitis to the curb. Good thing the freezer is full. :happy:



Otter Pops and an ice crusted corn dog...NOT dinner. Poor arm. Get that better, so you can cook more of those great meals you make.
--

I have pork tenderloin baking. I am not sure what I will do with it. I think I might have to dive into some sauerkraut. Slurp.


----------



## Sugar

A tempura roll and some cherries.


----------



## Chef

homemade spring rolls with chicken, cabbage, carrot, cellophane noodles, sesame oil, soy sauce, and chili sauce.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I had a Blimpie chicken teriyaki with onions and provalone on wheat... it was delish.


----------



## Brandi

I'm so lucky to have an uncle that loves to fish!!
Tonight will be:
Corn on the cob - lots of real butter and salt
Garlic roasted potatoes
Fried trout until it comes out of my ears lmao!


----------



## fatbellygirl

Tonight, I had an appetizer of artisian bread with lots of butter and artichoke bruchetta with olive oil and stuffed shells with lots of gooey cheese and sauce, more bread with more butter and a huge glass of sweet tea to wash it down! yummy


----------



## fatbellygirl

Tonight is a huge pile of fried clams and mounds of tartar sauce, full size idaho potatoe with a 3/4 stick of butter, two piles of sour cream and large glass of sweet tea. Mmmm and dessert, the Ben and Jerry's I couldn't shovel in last night!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Mongolian BBQ after a good workout.


----------



## TearInYourHand

I had some delicious shrimp pho (a vietnamese noodle soup) and some dark chocolate gelato for dessert! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

I tried to recreate a blimpies chicken teriyaki sandwich. Though my version was eatable it just wasn't "right".


----------



## smithnwesson

We had a pan-seared rib-eye with sautéed portabellas, some fresh peas, and a baked spud with plenty of butter, sour cream, and chives from the garden --washed down with a decent Chianti. It didn't suck. 







(Sorry about the gun, it's _de rigueur_ to post "protection" with your dinner on another forum.)

:eat2: -Jim


----------



## Sugar

Baked salmon with dill, butter & lemon, cheesy mashed potatoes and balsamic cucumbers. :eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

Baked pork ribs, steamed new potatoes and steamed fresh crisp carrots

:eat2:


----------



## Friday

Cubed pork steak thrown in the crockpot last night with diced tomatoes, diced green chiles, sweet onion, garlic, chicken broth and seasoning. This afternoon we added precooked black beans and let it cook down before adding white corn and a good shot of salsa and serving over brown rice. Quite tasty but next time I'll have sour cream on hand.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking it's going to be a mac n cheese dinner night. Hubby's working until 8 and i'll make him some bean dip and chips so he'll have one of his favorite meals hot and ready for him when he wants to eat. It's only going to be me and Alex eating tonight so mac n cheese satisfies both our bellies.


----------



## CrankySpice

last night's dinner was homemade bacon, egg & cheese bagel sandwiches.

Tonight will be Kraft dinner with hamburg and onions mixed in.

Tomorrow, Chicken Tikka Masala with brown rice. (from a packet - I normally make my own, but I'd never seen this brand and it was on sale for $1.50 - I'll probably toss in some canned toms and spices myself to beef it up)


----------



## Chef

wild mushroom and sauerkraut pierogies with grilled kovbasa sausages


----------



## Sugar

Left overs from Chili's Triple Dipper...mini burgers, southwestern eggrolls and boneless buffalo wings.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Well last night I made a meal Rachel Ray made a while ago on 30 minute meals- which I've made before and its yum. Chicken breast and broccoli with an asiago cheese sauce over it- and Italian inspired quesidillas with fresh mozzarella, tomato and basil in them. SO yum! 

So tonight I used the left over chicken and broccoli, cubed the chicken up, sauteed in a pan with the broccoli. Took the asiago sauce, added a little more of the left over cheese and loosened the sauced with some more half and half, then I mixed the chicken, broccoli and cheese sauce together and mixed it with mini shell pasta. I put it in a baking pan, tossed some seasoned bread crumbs on top and some more of the shredded asiago cheese, backed for about 20 minutes and volia! It was SOO yummy! And extremely easy since it was left overs! Two dinners in one- can't go wrong! I served some pea pods and mushrooms on the side- sauteed in butter and red peper flakes for some heat and it was an awesome meal! :eat2:


----------



## cinnamitch

Well my 19 year old son is in charge of cooking tonight. We are having a late supper and even as we speak he is putting the finishing touches on his cioppino Yeah you read that right he is making cioppino, with garlic parmesan bread. Can you say yum?


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm smelling it and it smells about done and ready to eat soon. Tofu stacker enchiladas. (i basically stack them instead of roll them) I'm alone with the boys again tonight (some project keeping hubby at the hospital) so i'm eating a feast fit for one


----------



## Sugar

Rachel Ray's Turkey Paprikash...

It's ground turkey browned with onions and garlic, then a good amount of paprika and bell pepper cooked together, a slosh of chicken broth and finished with sour cream served over egg noodles. 

Balsamic cucumbers and some roasted beets. :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles

sausage, pepper and onions sandwich topped with provolone.


----------



## Chef

broccoli and cream-corn double cheese soup


----------



## Friday

Good old fashioned roasted chicken. Put a few stalks of celery, wedges of sweet onion and lemon and some smashed garlic in the cavity, brushed it with EVOO and more garlic while it was roasting in one of those V racks on the convection setting. Yukons mashed with butter, Kosher salt and 1/2 and 1/2 and gravy made out of the pan drippings. Steamed broccoli and cauliflower with lemon, seasoning and a little butter. Dessert was more potatoes and gravy. I think I could eat this every day for a long time.


----------



## rainyday

Yum, Friday!

Mine was sauteed garden tomatoes mixed with leftover whole wheat rotini, shredded cheese and cracked black pepper and cooked until melty.

My ten-minute "I-don't-feel-like-cooking" standby dinner, sometimes with fresh spinach, mushrooms and/or onion thrown in too. Low brow but good.


----------



## Friday

Low brow my tush. Sounds delicious to me and I am so envious of your tomatoes. I miss tomatoes.  Pasta is always my favorite go to especially now that there are some decent whole grain ones out there. In the time it takes to bring the water to boil you can defrost some chicken tenders or shrimp, add a little EVOO, a few veggies, garlic and herbs, a quick saute and you have dinner.


----------



## Brandi

I've been fighting hard against my depression from the loss of my baby sister. Sorry haven't been on much.

Tonight's dinner will be
a HUGE ass burger, maybe 12 oz
cheddar cheese
bacon
lettuce
tomato
onion
mayo

Big ass homemade baked fries....

I keep saying ass, I think mine might have grown since the ordeal with my sister....
A big ass milk shake too lmao sorry I shouldn't joke!


----------



## mossystate

Brandi said:


> I've been fighting hard against my depression from the loss of my baby sister. Sorry haven't been on much.
> 
> Tonight's dinner will be
> a HUGE ass burger, maybe 12 oz
> cheddar cheese
> bacon
> lettuce
> tomato
> onion
> mayo
> 
> Big ass homemade baked fries....
> 
> I keep saying ass, I think mine might have grown since the ordeal with my sister....
> A big ass milk shake too lmao sorry I shouldn't joke!




Hope you will enjoy the ass out of your huge ass burger. I think you should joke if that's what you need to do. Bet baby sister would want you to dive ass first...wait...no....doesn't make sense....face first, into that giant ass size burger!!

Make it 14 oz.

You take good care, Brandi.


----------



## Brandi

mossystate said:


> Hope you will enjoy the ass out of your huge ass burger. I think you should joke if that's what you need to do. Bet baby sister would want you to dive ass first...wait...no....doesn't make sense....face first, into that giant ass size burger!!
> 
> Make it 14 oz.
> 
> You take good care, Brandi.



Thank you *hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

Brandi said:


> I've been fighting hard against my depression from the loss of my baby sister. Sorry haven't been on much.
> 
> Tonight's dinner will be
> a HUGE ass burger, maybe 12 oz
> cheddar cheese
> bacon
> lettuce
> tomato
> onion
> mayo
> 
> Big ass homemade baked fries....
> 
> I keep saying ass, I think mine might have grown since the ordeal with my sister....
> A big ass milk shake too lmao sorry I shouldn't joke!



Grief is a very complicated thing, Brandi. I lost my Mom over 25 years ago and I grieve to this day. You take your sweet-ass time.


----------



## debz-aka

Halibut fish and chips with homemade tarter sauce, and a salad.


----------



## crayola box

Not sure which of them I will be having for dinner tonight since I am just starting to cook now but...

I am trying to cook for the entire week since I am not home all day M-TH and if I don't pre-cook I end up eating mediocre sandwiches at school. So anyway this what I am making and will end up being on the lunch and dinner table at some point this week.

-Tabbouleh - will probably pair this with pita bread, hummus, some rice-stuffed grape leaves, and vinegar pickles for a mid-eastern theme

- stuffed portobello mushrooms - filled with mushrooms, spinach, artichoke, tomatoes, onions, garlic, cheese, and a little bread crumbs to hold it all together, will probably pair this with a green salad.

- broccoli rabe with garlic, chicken sausage and whole wheat penne

- some kind of fish (probably tilapia) in a thai inspired curry sauce with onions and peppers and cilantro- probably over some quinoa or brown rice

-Vietnamese summer rolls (probably for lunch)- rice paper stuffed with cucumbers, carrots, cabbage, avocado, -and if I remember a peanut dipping sauce

and if I remember/have energy I am also hoping to stuff some grape leaves with goat cheese and figs that have to be used up though these are probably more of a lunch/snack item

I am hoping if I put down the dinners for the week here that I will actually follow through tonight and make it all since the curry is the only thing that requires more than 15 minutes of cooking.


----------



## phatkhat

Saw this on Good Eats and had to try it. Will be cooking in t-minus 2 hours.

Alton Brown's Perfect Pot Stickers
-------------------------------------

Ingredients

* 1/2 pound ground pork
* 1/4 cup finely chopped scallions
* 2 tablespoons finely chopped red bell pepper
* 1 egg, lightly beaten
* 2 teaspoons ketchup
* 1 teaspoon yellow mustard
* 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
* 1 teaspoon light brown sugar
* 1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
* 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
* 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
* 35 to 40 small wonton wrappers
* Water, for sealing wontons
* 3 to 4 tablespoons vegetable oil, for frying
* 1 1/3 cups chicken stock, divided

Directions

Preheat oven to 200 degrees F.

Combine the first 11 ingredients in a medium-size mixing bowl (pork through cayenne). Set aside.

To form the dumplings, remove 1 wonton wrapper from the package, covering the others with a damp cloth. Brush 2 of the edges of the wrapper lightly with water. Place 1/2 rounded teaspoon of the pork mixture in the center of the wrapper. Fold over, seal edges, and shape as desired. Set on a sheet pan and cover with a damp cloth. Repeat procedure until all of the filling is gone.

Heat a 12-inch saute pan over medium heat. Brush with vegetable oil once hot. Add 8 to 10 potstickers at a time to the pan and cook for 2 minutes, without touching. Once the 2 minutes are up, gently add 1/3 cup chicken stock to the pan, turn the heat down to low, cover, and cook for another 2 minutes. Remove wontons to a heatproof platter and place in the warm oven. Clean the pan in between batches by pouring in water and allowing the pan to deglaze. Repeat until all the wontons are cooked. Serve immediately.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had a small lobster tail dipped in butter some good sized shrimp dipped in butter and a baked potato with butter and sour cream.

Keep the paddles ready..... CLEAR~


----------



## jcas50

Brandi said:


> I've been fighting hard against my depression from the loss of my baby sister. Sorry haven't been on much.
> 
> We are feeling your loss. I've gone through some issues myself lately but not like that. Remember you have friends here. Take care Brandi.


----------



## Brandi

jcas50 said:


> Brandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been fighting hard against my depression from the loss of my baby sister. Sorry haven't been on much.
> 
> We are feeling your loss. I've gone through some issues myself lately but not like that. Remember you have friends here. Take care Brandi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

kinda boring, but since I am still eating light since my gallbladder surgery last week, here's my dinner menu for tonight...

homemade chicken rice soup
wheat saltine crackers
fat free strawberry italian ice

i did share some ice cream earlier with my hubby, but it didn't agree with me...blahhhh!


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having tacos.. i'm looking forward to it..


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> We're having tacos.. i'm looking forward to it..



We are too!


----------



## Friday

Broccoli beef stir fry. Because the husband likes it, I'm feeling lazy and it's a one pot meal.


----------



## mpls_girl26

I had some Tuscan Garlic Chicken Pasta that I made for the first time from a Cook's Country recipe. Yum!


----------



## Rowan

chicken carbonara pasta bowl from dominoes which came with a free chocolate lava crunch cake.

The bread bowl was still doughy, so they sent me a whole new one. The bite i had of the crunch cake was delicious...yum.

so now i have lunch for work tomorrow


----------



## Chef

A variation on a theme by Friday's breakfast junk, using 1/2 the bread, and subbing whole wheat bread, Tillamook extra sharp cheddar (the one in the black wrapper), jimmy dean's maple sausage, one medium white onion, half the eggs, skim milk and no soup. (and I forgot to grease the pan  ) Oh, and a bit of cayenne pepper and Old Bay. Baked at 350 for one hour.


----------



## CrankySpice

Roasted Chicken & Potatoes with herbs de provence (too lazy to check if I spelled it correctly)
Peas with butter

The chicken and taters are roasting right now, the house smells divooooooon!


----------



## HottiMegan

Slated for tonight: broccoli rice casserole with TONS of broccoli!


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> Slated for tonight: broccoli rice casserole with TONS of broccoli!




That sounds yummy. Do you have a recipe you can share or do you just wing it?


----------



## SuperMishe

Roasted chicken pulled apart and covered with Baby Rays Honey BBQ sauce and a baked potato!


----------



## mossystate

This laaaady is gonna do some grazing. I see a salad in my near future. I have a couple of avocado that have been flirting with me. I just looked over towards the kitchen...there are tortillas waving to me. Would not be neighborly if I did not devour them. The cheese is still in the refrigerator. Shhhhh...I want it to be surprised. I love nights like this, as I usually cook dinner for the JuanRoomie. He gets.....leftovers!


----------



## Goddess Patty

For dinner tonight we are making stuffed porkchops (apple stuffing) covered in onions and cream of mushroom gravy, baked roasted garlic potatoes, corn with chive cream cheese and some hot baked buttermilk biscuits.
Loving all the smells in my house right now. I LOVE having a double oven.

May even make some fudge brownies topped with peanut butter and drizzle them with nutella.:eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

Surlysomething said:


> That sounds yummy. Do you have a recipe you can share or do you just wing it?



OH i go the totally easy route. Get the rice a roni broccoli cheese box and mix it with about 2lbs of broccoli florets and a bag of ground meatless and throw it all into my rice cooker.  It's my easy dinner when i don't want to cook. I sometimes throw it all into a dish and put cheese on top and bake it. I stayed up last night until 4:30 reading Mr. Darcy, Vampyre so i don't wanna cook


----------



## Esther

Veggie fajitas (sizzling peppers and onions, hot sauce, salsa, sour cream and cheddar)! Some spicy grilled shrimp was supposed to have been included, but I wasn't feeling it tonight so I left them out and let everyone else enjoy them.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> OH i go the totally easy route. Get the rice a roni broccoli cheese box and mix it with about 2lbs of broccoli florets and a bag of ground meatless and throw it all into my rice cooker.  It's my easy dinner when i don't want to cook. I sometimes throw it all into a dish and put cheese on top and bake it. I stayed up last night until 4:30 reading Mr. Darcy, Vampyre so i don't wanna cook




It's sounds easy and delicious. I'll have to muck around and find my own version. Ha.

Thanks!


----------



## Chef

Korean style chicken with fried squash and refridgerator kimchee


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Tacos....


----------



## Esther

dynomite_gurl said:


> Tacos....



I'm makin' tacos tonight too!

Hard shells with refried beans, lettuce, halved cherry tomatoes, onions, sour cream, cheddar cheese, and taco sauce! So tasty.

(For the record these aren't as good without the hard shells - refried beans and soft shells are too mushy imo).


----------



## mpls_girl26

tacos are popular tonight......I had the same thing with ground turkey. Yum.


----------



## SuperMishe

I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Sugar

Breakfast burritos...egg, sausage tomatillo sauce and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Chef

Hot-n-Sour soup, Chinese chicken lettuce wraps, shrimp chow mein, red chicken curry.


----------



## sunnie1653

Last night we had burgers - B's was plain with cheese and onions. Mine had mayo, avocado, and muenster cheese. :wubu: Also made potato skins with bacon, cheddar cheese, green onion, and sour cream.

Tonight was mushroom and caramelized onion omelettes.


----------



## katorade

Technically this was last night's dinner, but it was made after midnight, so who knows! All I know is Watchmen was a bad movie to start watching at 1 a.m.

Seafood enchiladas for broke people:

-1 package of surimi/fake crab meat, whatever style you like. I prefer flake-style.
-1 bag of shredded mild white cheese like monterey jack or pepper jack. I used a blend of all-white cheeses called "quesadilla cheese". How handy. You can use whatever you'd like as long as it melts nicely
-1/2 to 1 can of diced green chiles, depending on how spicy you like it.
-6 flour tortillas of a medium size, 6-8"
-2 tbsp. butter
-3 tbsp. flour
-2 cups of milk, possibly a little more.
-salt and pepper to season
-1/2 cup of salsa verde

Preheat oven to 350 degrees and lightly oil or grease the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish.

Make a roux from the flour and butter and add the milk, whisk until smooth and bring it to a light boil. Turn the heat on low and add salt and pepper to taste. If you like things really spicy you could add some chili powder or chili paste if you feel so inclined. Stir occasionally to keep it from getting lumpy. If it's very thick, add a little more milk. Too thin, boil it a bit more. Before assembling the tortillas, spoon a little bit of the sauce into the bottom of the pan just to cover it.

Combine surimi, shredded cheese, and the diced chiles in a bowl as well as possible. Use a fork to really separate the surimi. Scoop about 1/2 cup of the mixture into the middle third of a tortilla and fold one side over, then roll it. Place it edge-side down in the baking dish. Repeat (usually) five more times until you have 6 packed side by side. Sometimes smaller tortillas produce more, and you can cram a couple down the length of the pan.

Ladle the sauce evenly over the tops until every part is covered. You can sprinkle on more cheese if you like, but I find it to be a little overkill, and I don't like oven-toasted cheese because I'm weird. Pour a stripe of salsa verde right down the middle of the pan lengthwise.

Bake at 350 for 45 minutes, uncovered.

Bonus: If you have leftover filling mix, you can toss it on top of a salad for lunch the next day.


----------



## goofy girl

Florentine salmon, sugar snap peas, and rice pilaf


----------



## Esther

I have been craving breaded zucchini sticks... even though I usually make these as an appetizer, I'm just gonna have a big plate of them for supper tonight.

(Cut the ends off a zucchini and then cut it lengthwise into sticks. Roll the sticks in flour, then in an egg wash, then in breadcrumbs seasoned with garlic powder, basil, oregano, salt and pepper. Fry in olive oil over medium heat until golden brown!)


----------



## Brandi

Cream of zucchini soup - my favourite soup now...so easy to make too.
Tossed garden salad with grilled steak - dressing is salsa and sour cream


----------



## Rowan

stopping to get my mom some sesame chicken and stopping to get some broiled seafood stuffed salmon for myself.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight i'm going to experiment with making stuffed peppers. Stuff it with brown rice, tofu, cheese and soy meat with an italian flavoring since i got a huge bunch of basil at the farmers market yesterday


----------



## tonynyc

1. Two Salads ( Lettuce -Tomatoes - Pepper Salami) - Avacado sliced with some Italian dressing

2. Bowl of Progresso Soup and warm bread 

Glass of Wine


----------



## TearInYourHand

I was planning on making a sausage, white bean, and spinach soup (had all of the ingredients), but I went to the gym (yay!!) and was sooo exhausted that I picked up some chicken mushroom soup from a little mom and pop grocery instead. It was actually really good soup, and the store makes it themselves with fresh ingredients, so I didn't feel too bad (trying to eat "cleaner", here). What can I say, I was just in the mood for soup. It is starting to get a bit cooler outside.

On the menu for Sunday night....sausage, white bean, and spinach soup!


----------



## Brandi

Tonight we are having my homemade cheese kaisers with garlic pulled pork. I will be making a white bean soup as well which I will be putting carrots, celery, spinach and onion - maybe a pork hock not sure.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Last night I made pancakes for dinner. I ransacked a cupboard found a quart jar of choke cherry jelly I had canned like 12 years ago. I melted some down into syrup for the pancakes and it was wonderful.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Tonight I'll be making chicken parm, parmesian noodles and green beans. Homemade pumpkin pie for desset.


----------



## Neen

Tonight it's roast chicken with cranberry stuffing, and salad!


----------



## Friday

Shrimp sauteed in a mix of butter and olive oil with lots of garlic, a dollop of honey, a spoonful of chile garlic sauce and a couple glugs of Pinot Grigio. Served on linguini with lots of fresh pepper and Parm to taste. Tossed greens on the side and asparagus if I have any.


----------



## Carrie

Crockpot chili, cheddar-dill cornbread muffins, and spinach & romaine salad w/homemade ranch dressing! Made by me! And it's healthy and soooo good! Sorry to shout but I'm a little excited! Yay for the advent of cool weather! 

:blush:


----------



## petunia805

mpls_girl26 said:


> tacos are popular tonight......I had the same thing with ground turkey. Yum.


 

All this talk of tacos made me crave them. I am going to make my "famous" chicken tacos tonight. SOOO GOOOD. I announced this before leaving for the office, and the news was met with cheers from the family. Guess they like them.
:eat2:


----------



## petunia805

katorade said:


> Technically this was last night's dinner, but it was made after midnight, so who knows! All I know is Watchmen was a bad movie to start watching at 1 a.m.
> 
> Seafood enchiladas for broke people:
> 
> -1 package of surimi/fake crab meat, whatever style you like. I prefer flake-style.
> -1 bag of shredded mild white cheese like monterey jack or pepper jack. I used a blend of all-white cheeses called "quesadilla cheese". How handy. You can use whatever you'd like as long as it melts nicely
> -1/2 to 1 can of diced green chiles, depending on how spicy you like it.
> -6 flour tortillas of a medium size, 6-8"
> -2 tbsp. butter
> -3 tbsp. flour
> -2 cups of milk, possibly a little more.
> -salt and pepper to season
> -1/2 cup of salsa verde
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees and lightly oil or grease the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish.
> 
> Make a roux from the flour and butter and add the milk, whisk until smooth and bring it to a light boil. Turn the heat on low and add salt and pepper to taste. If you like things really spicy you could add some chili powder or chili paste if you feel so inclined. Stir occasionally to keep it from getting lumpy. If it's very thick, add a little more milk. Too thin, boil it a bit more. Before assembling the tortillas, spoon a little bit of the sauce into the bottom of the pan just to cover it.
> 
> Combine surimi, shredded cheese, and the diced chiles in a bowl as well as possible. Use a fork to really separate the surimi. Scoop about 1/2 cup of the mixture into the middle third of a tortilla and fold one side over, then roll it. Place it edge-side down in the baking dish. Repeat (usually) five more times until you have 6 packed side by side. Sometimes smaller tortillas produce more, and you can cram a couple down the length of the pan.
> 
> Ladle the sauce evenly over the tops until every part is covered. You can sprinkle on more cheese if you like, but I find it to be a little overkill, and I don't like oven-toasted cheese because I'm weird. Pour a stripe of salsa verde right down the middle of the pan lengthwise.
> 
> Bake at 350 for 45 minutes, uncovered.
> 
> Bonus: If you have leftover filling mix, you can toss it on top of a salad for lunch the next day.


 

I am going to wholeheartedly endorse this recipe! Sounds sooo very GOOD! I make a similar one with chicken (cooked / shredded) and finely chopped onions in the filling. Also, I recommend trying it with corn tortillas, just warm them up before rolling to avoid cracking. 

ok, now I'm hungry.


----------



## mybluice

Blackened catfish, sweet potato, asparagus, carrot & apple salad with feta cheese. :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Smoked salmon salad sushi roll with peanut sauce! Soooo good!


----------



## mossystate

I have some raw pork in the kitchen. I am just waiting for it to do something with itself.


----------



## Sugar

Tequila lime shrimp with rice and broccoli.


----------



## Friday

mossystate said:


> I have some raw pork in the kitchen. I am just waiting for it to do something with itself.



If you want to eat it tonight I can't help but if you have time put it in a crockpot or slow oven and dump in enough of your favorite salsa or BBQ sauce to cover. Let it cooks until you can shred it with forks and then use it in all kinds of yummies. Sandwiches, enchiladas, burritos, by it's self with sides...


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm in the mood for Indian takeout....actually I thought I was, and I realized that I just wanted a bunch of samosas!!! So, that's what I ordered! Mmmm the Indian restaurant near me has the best samosas, and I can't wait to indulge in them. With a glass of wine of course (some merlot made from organic grapes, if anyone is interested).

I also picked up a pint of B&J's cinnamon buns ice cream for dessert. Never had this before, so hopefully it is yummy.


----------



## Chef

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm in the mood for Indian takeout....actually I thought I was, and I realized that I just wanted *a bunch of samosas*!!! So, that's what I ordered! Mmmm the Indian restaurant near me has the best samosas, and I can't wait to indulge in them. With a glass of wine of course (some merlot made from organic grapes, if anyone is interested).
> 
> I also picked up a pint of B&J's cinnamon buns ice cream for dessert. Never had this before, so hopefully it is yummy.



any particular filling?


----------



## Friday

Sirloin tip roast with lots of little slivers of garlic poked in it before slow roasting (300°) to medium rare, mashed yukons and gravy and corn sauteed in butter and cream. Wanted asparagus but the stuff Costco had today was awful.


----------



## Neen

Tonight is spanikopita (greek spinich pie) greek salad, grilled pita bread..and my newest obsession : french fries topped with sauteed garlic + olive oil.......:eat2:


----------



## Friday

Hmmmm. I have a nice, plump chicken. I have about two hour to decide if I want to roast it or turn it into a big pot of chicken and noodles. Got onions, celery and carrots for pot....decisions, decisions.

eta: Maybe I'll roast it and turn the leftovers into chicken and noodles.


----------



## Sugar

Slow cooker pork roast and cheesy broccoli.


----------



## IdahoCynth

I had some Tysons grilled chicken strips in a fried tortila with cheddar cheese and taziki sauce. Good easy dinner


----------



## TearInYourHand

Chef said:


> any particular filling?



I got veggie. Perfectly spiced potatoes, peas, cauliflower. Mmm!


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> Hmmmm. I have a nice, plump chicken. I have about two hour to decide if I want to roast it or turn it into a big pot of chicken and noodles. Got onions, celery and carrots for pot....decisions, decisions.
> 
> eta: Maybe I'll roast it and turn the leftovers into chicken and noodles.



Did you roast it or soup it?
I would have voted for roasted then soup


----------



## Brandi

Baking a spagetti squash stuffed with zucchini, mushrooms, red peppers and lots of black pepper. Grilled salmon...yum!


----------



## Friday

IdahoCynth said:


> Did you roast it or soup it?
> I would have voted for roasted then soup



I roasted it and dang Wilbur, the hubby says it's the best I ever turned out. As good as FRIED he said!  :happy: The leftovers will go in the soup pot and I did take some pix which I'll put up tonight after work now the battery on the cam is recharged. Instead of putting the veggies and aromatics in the chicken, I put down a layer in the pan, cut the bird in half and laid it on them. I just didn't want to cut up a hot bird. Now all those roasted, sweet onions and garlic bits can go into the pot with the bird.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Friday said:


> I roasted it and dang Wilbur, the hubby says it's the best I ever turned out. As good as FRIED he said!  :happy: The leftovers will go in the soup pot and I did take some pix which I'll put up tonight after work now the battery on the cam is recharged. Instead of putting the veggies and aromatics in the chicken, I put down a layer in the pan, cut the bird in half and laid it on them. I just didn't want to cut up a hot bird. Now all those roasted, sweet onions and garlic bits can go into the pot with the bird.



That sounds awesome. I may have to roast up some chicken for dinner after reading that.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Grilled chicken breasts with baked macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was a bacon alfredo lean cusine pizza. Besides the fact that it was so small i had to bust out a magnifing glass, it was DELISH. also: corn, salad, and tomato basil soup. The pizza didn't even register to my stomach... it's snack sized!


----------



## Chef

pulled pork (with devil's spit), grilled brats, texas slaw, and cornbread


----------



## Miss Vickie

Chef said:


> pulled pork (with devil's spit), grilled brats, texas slaw, and cornbread



I'm almost afraid to ask.... "devil's spit"?? 

Edited to add our very boring dinner: chicken noodle soup (a la Costco -- it's actually pretty damn good!) with a nice crusty healthy bread and roasted garlic. Tasty! Easy! Warm! Just what I needed on a cold autumn day after cleaning the garage.


----------



## prettyssbbw

Tonight we are having sloppy joes on toasted potato buns with mozzarella and mayonaise and cheese fries. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## katorade

Leftover chicken and rice with veggies from last night. Oh frozen veggies and chicken tenderloins and a box of rice-a-roni, is there anything you can't do?:wubu:


----------



## Chef

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask.... "devil's spit"??
> 
> Edited to add our very boring dinner: chicken noodle soup (a la Costco -- it's actually pretty damn good!) with a nice crusty healthy bread and roasted garlic. Tasty! Easy! Warm! Just what I needed on a cold autumn day after cleaning the garage.



From the bbq restaurant chain, Famous Dave's:





Sweet & Zesty, Texas Pit, Rich & Sassy, Devil's Spit, and Georgia Mustard (which is incredible on smoked turkey)


----------



## mpls_girl26

Feta and bacon stuffed chicken breasts, garlic mashed potatoes and homemade wheat bread.


----------



## Esther

Spicy vegetarian chili served with sour cream! So good you don't even miss the meat.


----------



## Sugar

Three hours later than usual...garlic milk chicken, fried corn & cabbage and yogurt cucumbers.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Chef said:


> From the bbq restaurant chain, Famous Dave's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet & Zesty, Texas Pit, Rich & Sassy, Devil's Spit, and Georgia Mustard (which is incredible on smoked turkey)



Wow, that looks delicious. Do they ship to Alaska?

Tonight we had Italian sausage and tortellini soup. I blame Jes, since she brought it up in Ruby's thread. It was soooo good, just what we needed on a cold Alaskan evening.


----------



## Sugar

Miss Vickie said:


> Wow, that looks delicious. Do they ship to Alaska?
> 
> Tonight we had Italian sausage and tortellini soup. I blame Jes, since she brought it up in Ruby's thread. It was soooo good, just what we needed on a cold Alaskan evening.



I'm pretty sure you can get them in the regular grocery store. In fact the King Soopers (aka Kroger) had them on sale 10 for $10. 

If you don't have a store that sells them I'd be happy to ship you some. I prefer the original Rich & Sassy. It's really great sauce.


----------



## buttbooger

Chicken Marsala w/ asparagus


----------



## Miss Vickie

Lucky said:


> I'm pretty sure you can get them in the regular grocery store. In fact the King Soopers (aka Kroger) had them on sale 10 for $10.
> 
> If you don't have a store that sells them I'd be happy to ship you some. I prefer the original Rich & Sassy. It's really great sauce.



We have a Kroger's store up here so I'll check it out next time I go. Thanks for the heads up! I can think of a dozen different opportunities to use these sauces.


----------



## Leesa

Turkey and cheese on whole wheat with spinach and artichoke hummus.


----------



## Sugar

I should have had some chicken cutlets and veggies as planned. I ended up with olive cheese bread.


----------



## Chef

Miss Vickie said:


> Wow, that looks delicious. Do they ship to Alaska?
> 
> Tonight we had Italian sausage and tortellini soup. I blame Jes, since she brought it up in Ruby's thread. It was soooo good, just what we needed on a cold Alaskan evening.



Tonight, I made italian sausage and vegetable (onion, carrots, french sliced green beans, navy beans) tomato soup with cheese tortellini.

I blame Miss Vickie, obviously.


----------



## Sugar

Bella's Taco Lasagna


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chicken noodle soup with some lemon pepper, and bavarian wild berry tea. It's Mr. Blaze after wisdom teeth removal gourmet. lol


----------



## Neen

Tonight it's hamburgers. wanted bacon, but it's just going to be cheeseburgers. white bread.. can of corn. (resession meal!):doh:


----------



## Cors

My last day in Singapore, hopefully for a good long while. We went to Prego, my favourite Italian restaurant. Love the free-flow bread, the creamy mushroom soup infused with truffle oil, their signature parma ham pizza and their amazing sirloin steak, thinly sliced and done medium rare with truffle mash. Great tiramisu and wine too. :happy:


----------



## Sugar

Cors said:


> My last day in Singapore, hopefully for a good long while. We went to Prego, my favourite Italian restaurant. Love the free-flow bread, the creamy mushroom soup infused with truffle oil, their signature parma ham pizza and their amazing sirloin steak, thinly sliced and done medium rare with truffle mash. Great tiramisu and wine too. :happy:



I don't know why I feel shocked that Singapore has great Italian...then again everyone has great Italian besides Colorado lol.

I'm making some chicken wings for dinner...and no clue what else.


----------



## Chef

Pot Roast and Veggies


----------



## Friday

Steak, roasted golds, broccoli and a salad. Made way to many mashed potatoes last week end. Must be good for at least a week.


----------



## jamie

Home for once at a decent time, so I am going to try to roast a pork loin for the first time in my life. Being the only meat eater in the house, I will be eating a lot of pork this week.


----------



## Esther

Crispy coconut shrimp with pineapple sauce for dipping


----------



## Neen

Tomato basil soup, toast with butter....


----------



## Sugar

Baked tofu, rice, cooked red cabbage.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Avocado and 2 glasses of pinot noir.

It's all i was in the mood for.


----------



## JeanC

Boneless pork in a thai peanut sauce with rice and pita with hummus. Going wide on the international map for dinner


----------



## cinnamitch

Spaghetti and a brownie for dessert


----------



## Surlysomething

Cheese and potato perogies with sour cream


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Cheese and potato perogies with sour cream



Oh that sounds so good!
I think that's what I'll have tomorrow


----------



## Neen

Spaghetti with garlic butter and a sprinkling of parmesan. Side salad, some iced coffee. (Decaf..or i'm up all night jittery!):doh:


----------



## ahtnamas

My grandmother made me cabbage stirfry. 
and I made a new chocolate cake recipe, so had to eat that


----------



## Miss Vickie

I had a craving for beef stroganoff the other day, so I think that may be on the menu for tonight's dinner. I went through a soup binge last week, but after eating soup at nearly every meal for the last five days, I'm OVER the soup thing and am ready for something more substantial.


----------



## Cors

Soup doesn't quite fill me up either. Beef stroganoff sounds good! 

I will be making spaghetti with clams in a creamy garlic butter sauce. I bought some passionfruit mousse and chocolate mousse rabbit for dessert too. Going to wash it all down with white wine. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie

Oooh, I'll be right over. I loooove spaghetti with clam sauce. And I love me some white wine, too!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Braised pork chops and roasted zucks, 'shrooms and carrots


----------



## snuggletiger

Im craving buffalo hot wings.


----------



## crayola box

MisticalMisty said:


> Braised pork chops and roasted zucks, 'shrooms and carrots



ooh thanks, this totally reminded me that I have zucchini in the fridge I should do something with before they shrivel


----------



## Neen

Stouffers Lasagna!!!:eat2:


----------



## Friday

If I'm going to eat frozen Stouffers is definitely my choice. I love their mac and cheese, creamed chipped beef (damned expensive though) and escalloped Chicken and noodles.

We're having pork loin chops in mushroom gravy (yes it started life in a red and white can but some broth, fresh 'shrooms, a little carmelized sweet onion and some thyme make it a beautiful thing) on brown rice (I've exceeded my mashed tater quota lately :really sad: LOL) with buttered corn and sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Chef

Friday said:


> If I'm going to eat frozen Stouffers is definitely my choice. I love their mac and cheese, creamed chipped beef (damned expensive though) and escalloped Chicken and noodles.
> 
> We're having pork loin chops in mushroom gravy (yes it started life in a red and white can but some broth, fresh 'shrooms, a little carmelized sweet onion and some thyme make it a beautiful thing) on brown rice (*I've exceeded my mashed tater quota lately* :really sad: LOL) with buttered corn and sliced tomatoes.



is that possible?


----------



## Friday

Unfortunately, when you're borderline and it spikes your blood sugar yeah.  Especially when you had them for dinner last night and leftovers for breakfast. LOL


----------



## Tanuki

Haggis and tatties... Om nom nom~


----------



## Tooz

All from scratch 

Beef stew
Cornbread (Durgin-Park style)
Toll House recipe cookies


----------



## ahtnamas

Picked up a brown bag apple pie... thinking of eating just that..
But probably doing cashew chicken as well


----------



## Neen

a 'clean out my fridge night'. Veggie coucous, salad with raspberry vingrette, frozen healthy choice meal, and a big glass of chocolate soymilk. Odd combo, i know!


----------



## kathynoon

I had Kentucky Fried Chicken. It had been over a year for me. It was delicious.


----------



## adorably-creepy

Turkey with stuffing, yorkshire pudding, carrots, broccoli, roast potatoes, gravy, and peach and apple cobbler. It's Thansgiving!


----------



## Friday

I'm thinking homemade mac and cheese because Fall has set in in earnest here and it sounds really good. Plus I have a bunch of broccoli and cauliflower I bought on sale that I can put in it. Yum!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Last night I cooked Italian Chili and served it with some Parmesan/Rosemary Foccacia bread.


----------



## Neen

Lessee... took the day off work since i was feeling horrible this morning. So it's going to be some soup, toast, tea.


----------



## crayola box

After waiting for the bus for almost an hour to get home it finally showed up, packed, and I manage to get on only to get off ten minutes later to get Indian Take out. So I risk having to wait forever for a bus again so I can have a yummy dinner only to be disappointed. I got a kebab and palak paneer which came with naan and rice. The Palak Paneer was alright but there was barely any cheese in there, the naan was excellent - warm and fresh and fluffy- but the kebab which I had been salivating for...blech totally unsatisfactory. Its supposed to be ground ( or minced?) chicken marinated in yogurt and fragrant spices ( I usually taste lots of coriander and mint amongst the spice blend) then grilled on a skewer. Usually this is delicious - tonight not only was the flavor off but the texture was weird - like those pre-formed gyro slices/chunks you get from a street cart only made of chicken and with scallions all over the outside. 

Judging by the relative emptyness of the place i suspect they have made a change in ingredients or the recipe to keep costs down, unfortunately when you lower quality you risk losing the few customers you have.

And that folks was what was for dinner.


----------



## Chef

Tooz said:


> All from scratch
> 
> Beef stew
> Cornbread (Durgin-Park style)
> Toll House recipe cookies



Durgin-Park?


----------



## Cors

Crayola_box you should call them up and complain! Though, the takeaways near my place are doing this too. *sighs* 

I experimented with different types of cheese on ciabatta bread for dinner. Made open-top sandwiches with fruit, sauces herbs and stuffed them all in the oven. They all turned out lovely, especially the brie, cranberry and grape combo.


----------



## Sugar

A frozen pizza gave me puppy dog eyes at the store when I went to pick up my prescriptions...those eyes won over coming home and cooking something after 12 hours of work.


----------



## Chef

Ah.. the glorious age of frozen food


----------



## SuperMishe

Chef said:


> Durgin-Park?



Durgin Park is a famous restaurant here in Boston. I haven't been in years and years but my parents used to take us and they loved it. Very much New England Style comfort food like pot roast, meatloaf and roast turkey. The place was known for it's very cranky waitresses. You would wait downstairs and then be called up. You were seated family style, next to strangers and the waitresses would actually argue with you over what you wanted! I remember a man next to us once ordered meatloaf or something and the waitress brought him chicken and he said it wasn't what he ordered and she said "well, it's what you got" and walked away! LOL! He shrugged and ate it! LOL! I don't know if it's still like that, but I DO have fond memories of that place.


----------



## SuperMishe

I am on a quesadilla kick, so it's will be a chicken and cheese quesadilla. Yum!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Quesadillas huh?! that sounds good, put in alittle salsa for me though. I've been wondering for a few years now about trying to create a dessert quesadilla using either fresh fruit or pie filling.

Anyways, I just finished eating a hamsalad sandwich and a banana and washed it down with a dragonfruit flavored vitamin water.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## FatAndProud

Stuffed chicken breasts (cream cheese, colby jack cheese, green onion, spinach, cilantro) and mashed potatoes with a spinach salad with ranch dressing and bacon 

View attachment 71684


The pics are too big so I'll have to make a few posts...sorry. don't know how to resize!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 71685


The final product


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 71686


I don't like gravy...lol


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 71687


Sorry about blurryness but I wanted to show the inside. Tasty mm


----------



## Neen

curly pasta, tomatoes, roasted butternut squash with garlic.... garlic butter drizzle.
glass of ice cold coke. 
Garlic breadsticks.. 
WHEW! Glad i'm eating alone tonight, with all this garlic, no chance of any romance!


----------



## MisticalMisty

spaghetti with home-made marina with some mozzerella sausages from Sams. I hope they are good!


----------



## Neen

Tonight was tacos.. beef. MMMM!


----------



## Sugar

MisticalMisty said:


> spaghetti with home-made marina with some mozzerella sausages from Sams. I hope they are good!



Did you like those sausages? I bought some garlic mozzarella ones from Sam's and I love them chopped up with with fresh veggies and a balsamic glaze.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Lucky said:


> Did you like those sausages? I bought some garlic mozzarella ones from Sam's and I love them chopped up with with fresh veggies and a balsamic glaze.



We did. I think they were the same thing. My only problem was I busted all the casing while I was cooking them. Lower and slower next time.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I forgot that I came here to post what's on the menu for tonight.

I have some thick, boneless, center cut chops that I'm going to grill. Some stuffing and green beans.


----------



## ahtnamas

Boneless pork chops, covered in an apple jalapeno bbq sauce
boiled mini red, yellow, and purple potatoes with a chive (fresh from the garden) butter
and fresh steamed asparagus


----------



## mossystate

A version of chicken cacciatore...over a lil pasta...probably a salad, as it has been nearly 24 hours since my last one...omg! Oh, and, I will have a glass of wine. I rarely open a bottle if it is just me....but....I am thinking it is a good idea.



ok...so the wine will already be open...since it is used in the chicken cacc... how..............convenient


----------



## Friday

LOL Mossy.

I put a pot of navy beans to soak last night and drained and started them simmering with chicken broth this morning. I chopped a large sweet onion and tossed it in a two quart dish with a lot of sliced garlic and a little EVOO and stuck it in the oven. When they were nice and caramelized I thin sliced a pack of brats, put them in on top of the onions and garlic, gave it a good stir and shoved it back in the oven until the sausage was golden brown. Once the beans were soft all the veggies and sausage went in to the pot with some fg pepper and some Kosher salt. Now we're waiting for the corn bread. Sliced tomatoes and cukes from a friends garden and some yummy mandarin orange cake from the neighbor (gawd I love my neighbor) and we're goooood.


----------



## Sugar

I had pork gyros early so later I'm sure I'll breakdown and spring for boneless buffalo wings for the game.

Plumpy had left over chicken cacciatore.

:eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Baked potato with cheese and broccoli.


----------



## Neen

Leftover Tacos'... and about 12 mozzerella sticks.


----------



## Brenda

Grilled Tilapia with lemon butter, capers and spaghetti squash with the same sauce. It was really tasty. The recipe is Bobbi Flays but I substituted the squash where he called for orzo.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...emon-butter-capers-and-orzo-recipe/index.html


----------



## Goddess Patty

Red ground beef enchiladas and spanish rice! mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SuperMishe

I made Swiss Steak with tomatoes and onions and a baked potato. I even took pics which I'll post at some point! LOL!


----------



## Sugar

I had creamy tortilla soup.

Plumpy had cream of potato.


----------



## Brenda

A big salad full of lettuce, cucumber, blue cheese, shrimp, roasted red peppers and artichoke hearts and topped with a homemade balsamic dressing.


----------



## Brenda

Tonight I made potato leek soup and blue cheese-rosemary onion rolls.


----------



## Esther

I had a brutal day so I was craving comfort food... 
Garlic smashed potatoes (with the skin smashed right in) with butter and greek yogurt, served with sauteed sweet green peas.


----------



## Aust99

Salad, chicken parmigiana and potato wedges... yumm...


----------



## Cors

Minestrone soup, pesto pasta salad and fresh ciabatta with brie, cranberry and honey baked ham. Half-price offer on Ben and Jerry's here so I had four big scoops for dessert - Cookie Dough, Chocolate Brownie, Chunky Monkey and my new favourite, Chocolate Macadamia.


----------



## Neen

Chicken parm subs!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I missed breakfast, I while out I got a banana, a jelly donut and a cinnamon roll with a vitamin water.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Sugar

I have stroganoff planned. I'm overly excited about this! :eat1::happy:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Papa Murphy's 5 Meat Stuffed Crust Pizza. I :wubu: pizza.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was a pizza with spinich and goat cheese...and tomato. Also had a blueberry smoothie and half liter of smart water!


----------



## Cors

Three cheese pizza for me, with some lemon scampi. Also tried this new kiwi, apple and lime smoothie - it sounds nicer than it really is.


----------



## Brenda

Grilled pizza topped with sauce, cheese, basil and sausage. It was a little bit of work but well worth it.


----------



## Chef

Nine Gem Curry


----------



## Neen

Tonight is steak on the grill. Stuffing , salad, and slices of avacado.


----------



## Sugar

Chiles Rellenos à la San Angel Inn & rice pudding for dessert!


----------



## goofy girl

scrambled eggs with cheddar & mushrooms, pancakes and skillet taters


----------



## TearInYourHand

Ordered some Indian takeout to treat myself as I had to work today 

Got some vegetable korma, extra spicy, which is veggies in a creamy curry laced sauce, some buttery naan, and some veg samosas.

Will enjoy all of this with a glass of white wine.


----------



## Tracii

I made tacos,rice and beans.A salad first of course.
Caramel/vanilla ice cream with cinnamon donuts for dessert.
I love Indian cuisine too curry chicken is my fave xtra spicy.Can't forget the hummus appetizer.Yummy.


----------



## cinnamitch

Homemade chili with jalapeno cornbread. Assorted fruit for dessert


----------



## Chef

Standard Sunday Dinner: Pot roast, red potatoes, hard rolls with butter, green beans, corn, dinner salad with blue cheese


----------



## Neen

Toasted peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a banana. (too busy studying to cook)


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight I made some asian glazed salmon, with some sauteed oyster mushrooms and bok choy on the side. Was quite delish!


----------



## Sugar

Pork chops, cooked apples and bean salad.


----------



## Neen

Big bowl of seashell pasta drowing in cheese. Chedder to be exact.. steaming hot mac n' cheese. home made!


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tonight for dinner, I made a delicious pasta dish. Angel hair with sauteed garlic, sun dried tomato, and broccoli rabe, mixed up with sheeps milk feta. Also a glass of white wine. Awesome.


----------



## JeanC

Since Mondays and Wednesdays are pool nights, I am pulling out the crock pot. Today I have a 8.5 lb bone in pork roast I scored for 98 cents a lb last night  I just seasoned with salt and pepper and a couple heaping tablespoons of minced garlic. I'll shred it when I get home and mix some with some BBQ sauce for pulled pork sandwiches. The rest will get divvied out and popped int he freezer for a quick dinner on pool nights.


----------



## IdahoCynth

JeanC said:


> Since Mondays and Wednesdays are pool nights, I am pulling out the crock pot. Today I have a 8.5 lb bone in pork roast I scored for 98 cents a lb last night



98 cents a pound that is a great score. I thought I had a deal going at $1.29


Tonight I think.. eggs, hashbrowns, browned ham lunch meat and toast


----------



## cinnamitch

Tonight is leftover homemade chili with all the fixins.


----------



## Neen

went to friendly's ... got a honey bbq chicken melt with fries and a coke.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was Potato chip chicken tenders with bbq sauce. Steamed veggies, busuits with honey butter. Side of pasta...


----------



## Neen

Turkey dinner..(dry run for thanksgiving) Turkey, stuffing, green beans with almonds, rolls, cranberry sauce.. and it's only my mom and I!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

My hubby wanted something other than "meat & potatoes" tonight for dinner, so I think we'll have pancakes and turkey sausage. Nothing like a good breakfast for dinner! I'm also making pumpkin cookies for dessert....talk about heaven!


----------



## Neen

Mmmm tonight is going to be Taco's.


----------



## ValentineBBW

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hubby wanted something other than "meat & potatoes" tonight for dinner, so I think we'll have pancakes and turkey sausage. Nothing like a good breakfast for dinner! I'm also making pumpkin cookies for dessert....talk about heaven!



Bubbles, I'd love to know how your pumpkin cookies turn out. I love pumpkin and have been looking for a pumpkin cookie recipe. Are they cakey are more like typical cookies. Most of the recipes I have looked at note they are cake-like.


----------



## Sugar

Homemade mac n cheese with ham bits and a cracker crumb crust and sauteed zucchini.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

ValentineBBW said:


> Bubbles, I'd love to know how your pumpkin cookies turn out. I love pumpkin and have been looking for a pumpkin cookie recipe. Are they cakey are more like typical cookies. Most of the recipes I have looked at note they are cake-like.




i love pumpkin everything too! from cake to muffins to cookies! yumm-o! these are cake-like...i prefer my pumpkin cookies that way. all other cookies must be cookie-like. LOL!

try allrecipes.com for a good pumpkin (non cake-like) cookie. good luck!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Sugar said:


> Homemade mac n cheese with ham bits and a cracker crumb crust and sauteed zucchini.



i'm doing homemade mac & cheese tonight! it's rainy and icky here, so it will be a nice comforting dinner! i'm making mine with turkey sausage and broccoli on the side. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice

YUMMMM that sounds really good.:eat2:


----------



## Esther

Tonight I'm looking forward to homemade guacamole with tortilla chips. Sometimes I don't feel like having a full meal.


----------



## goofy girl

We were supposed to have salmon, spinach & mushroom sautee and rice but Steve pissed me off, so due to my passive aggressive nature we'll be having pop-tarts or whatever he wants to make.


----------



## Chef

I've been in the mood for a five, six, or seven alarm chili. Enough to set my tongue on fire, and make my insides scream.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Dinner the last two nights was a pork chop dish I made, sort of a Mexican smothered pork chop. First I sauteed red and yellow peppers and some chopped onion and sat it aside. Then I took four chops and placed them on a foil covered baking pan. I scooped about 2/3 a can of lime & chili pepper Rotel tomatoes on top, letting some of the lime water it's packed in cover the chops, then baked this in a 350 degree oven for half an hour. After that, I took it out and poured most of the water and drippings out of the pan, then added the red and yellow peppers back in the pan and generous piles of cheddar cheese on the chops, lastly I added the rest of the Rotel tomatoes on top and returned to the oven for about 10 minutes. Served with Lipton's instant Spanish Rice and a salad. It was delicious!


----------



## likesmbig

red wine marinated filet mignon,with seasoned pan scalloped potatoes cooked with grape seed oil,topped with cheese,with a caeser poppy seed dressed salad on the side


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Tonight we're having spaghetti and meatballs ~ yum! When we made cheeseburgers the other night we had leftover meat so we figured we'd make the meatballs that night, then I'd have the time to let them simmer in the sauce for a couple of hours since we weren't eating them that night. The juices from the meatballs mixes in good with the sauce when you let it cook for a little longer than usual. Also, the house always smells heavenly when there's meatballs cooking! So tonight I just have to reheat the meatballs and sauce and make some pasta. Quick and easy but so delicious!


----------



## BriarChubNJ

Clean-out-the-Fridge Quiche, with chicken and red bell peppers, mushrooms, onion and thyme...my first foray (at age 40, yes...) into making from-scratch piecrust. The crust turned out great--heck, the whole thing turned out great


----------



## Neen

Since it's my birthday..(26) i went and got chinese food. General Tso chicken, brocoli, pan fried noodles, spare ribs, terriyaki beef on the stick.... dessert was a HUGE slice of tiramasu...good birthday eating!:eat2:


----------



## Sugar

Neen said:


> Since it's my birthday..(26) i went and got chinese food. General Tso chicken, brocoli, pan fried noodles, spare ribs, terriyaki beef on the stick.... dessert was a HUGE slice of tiramasu...good birthday eating!:eat2:



Happy birthday!!!


----------



## crayola box

Been so busy and stressed that cooking this week has totally fallen by the wayside and its been takeout city - but determined to eat real food tomorrow!!

Tonight was some americanized sushi/japanese take out: miso soup, couple of pieces of sushi and chicken katsu with a squeeze of lemon - not bad for a generic take out place and way fresher and healthier tasting than the previous night's burger :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Sugar said:


> Happy birthday!!!



Thank you! It looks delicious!!
Tonight's dinner is going to be simple..salad, with grilled chicken over it. Raspberry vinegrette dressing..


----------



## deepreflection

Enchiladas.

Homemade sauce from whole chilies, right proper homemade shredded chicken, olives, cheddar cheese and pepper jack. Nom nom nom!


----------



## Neen

Tonight was baked herb chicken, mashed red potatoes, and stuffing. Simple and delish..


----------



## IdahoCynth

Blimpie sandwich. Grilled Chicken Teriyaki Chicken breast, melted provolone and onion in a sweet teriyaki sauce. Yummy.


----------



## JeanC

Dinner was chips with co-jack melted on top, a couple little loaves of artisan bread and Nutella.

I'm sick and hubby just wanted munchie food


----------



## Neen

Grilled chicken sandwich, a whopper Jr, sm order of mozzerella sticks, a coke, and 3 cookies.


----------



## mossystate

Homemade ham and navy bean soup. I have my shank bone and some delicious pig still hanging from it. * hopes I have apple cider vinegar *


----------



## Frankie

Rouladen, mashed potatoes, and red cabbage. I love cooked red cabbage.


----------



## SocialbFly

Frankie said:


> Rouladen, mashed potatoes, and red cabbage. I love cooked red cabbage.



OHHH i love cooked red cabbage!!! my gma put raisins in it too...


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Currently eating (late) some Thai pineapple fried rice with Hunan chili sauce on the side for extra spice. I love any sauces like that including Sriracha.


----------



## Frankie

SocialbFly said:


> OHHH i love cooked red cabbage!!! my gma put raisins in it too...



My Grandma put booze and cloves in hers! Maybe a little apple - no wait, that was the sauerkraut. I've never found red cabbage as good as Grandma's.


----------



## Neen

Steak on the grill..(yes still decent in Mass) steamed veggies drizzed with butter, grilled peaches.. with ameretto and brown sugar glaze..


----------



## Chef

chicken-fried steak and eggs, country gravy, and hash browns


----------



## jewels_mystery

Fried tialpia, garlic mashed potatoes and corn. yummmm


----------



## Neen

a whopper jr with cheese, mozzerella sticks.. a coke, some tea, and a HUGE salad with steak.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Fish stew with fresh bread.


----------



## goofy girl

Chicken soup


----------



## Tooz




----------



## goofy girl

We were supposed to have Chinese food since we didn't go to Steve's family Thanksgiving dinner but all the stupid Chinese restaurants in Providence are closed...who ever heard of such a thing!?!? Bastids!! So instead I'll make some pasta. Phooey.


----------



## IdahoCynth

goofy girl said:


> We were supposed to have Chinese food since we didn't go to Steve's family Thanksgiving dinner but all the stupid Chinese restaurants in Providence are closed...who ever heard of such a thing!?!? Bastids!! So instead I'll make some pasta. Phooey.



That is sad. Pasta on Thanksgiving it's a shame a damn shame.


----------



## goofy girl

IdahoCynth said:


> That is sad. Pasta on Thanksgiving it's a shame a damn shame.



LOL we actually ended up having those single serving cups of microwave Kraft mac and cheese. I was too lazy to boil pasta


----------



## Neen

Turkey, Stuffing, gravy, sweet potatoe casserole, cranberry sauce, rolls, mashed potatoes....washed down with apple cider and after, a slice of pumpkin pie!:eat2: (my southern family sure can cook!)


----------



## Cors

Sounds amazing, Neen! 

Planning to have baked poussin with wild rice tonight, with some Innocent pomegranates blueberries and acai smoothie.


----------



## Neen

To start: raspberry-blueberry smoothie. Then a box of 10 mozz. sticks, some baked chicken, and cranberry stuffing, baked yams w/ marshamallows...some mini lemon tarts, and 3 frozen fruit icys ..... and in 15 min i'll get a snack.


----------



## crayola box

Soup for dinner, soup for lunch, soup in between, I was in a soup kind of mood. 

For dinner had some classic chicken soup, but it was the other soup from earlier that had me excited.

It was basically "clean out the fridge" soup and came out really good, part vegetable soup, part wedding soup, part tortellini soup I guess, lol. I sauteed some onions and garlic, added chopped carrots, celery, and kohlrabi then a can of diced tomatoes and some chicken stock. After that simmered for a while I added in a couple of leftover chicken meatballs, two sliced chicken sausages, a couple of ravioli, and some alphabet pasta, some fresh spinach leaves and some kale. It sounds like a lot and some of the ingredients probably seem redundant, but I didn't have enough of any one item so I put in the small amounts of all of them and it came out delicious, plus each bite had something else in it!

Only sad thing was that even long after I turned the stove off, the pasta kept absorbing liquid (yup, basic science of cooking but I forgot) so that by the time i came back for a second bowl the soup was more like a sauce than a soup


----------



## OnlineFeeder

Tonight I'll have 1 kg of pasta and some chips and wurstel.
I'll get so stuffed.


----------



## goofy girl

roast chicken, peas and carrots, and mashed potatoes with spinach and swiss cheese


----------



## Neen

Tonight i went out with my ex boyfriends sister .. we got buffalo chicken tenders..(spicy!) and ceaser salads...she got a beer and i got a midori sour!:eat2:


----------



## Sugar

Chicken nuggets...I sure do love tan and solid food!


----------



## SuperMishe

My own made up recipe for Turkey Tetrazzini! Yum!!


----------



## MissToodles

mock tuna salad made with chickpeas, celery, onions, mayo and pickle relish. I'm not a vegetarian but I prefer it to the real canned stuff.


----------



## Neen

A bean/beef burrito, 2 blueberry waffles, handful of almonds, a banana, huge bowl of baked ziti and a lobster tail!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Turkey Enchiladas with Black Beans and Rice 

View attachment DSCF0214.JPG


----------



## Rowan

campanelle pasta seasoned with minced garlic, butter, adobo, dry ranch dressing, salt and pepper


----------



## aussieamazonwoman

For tonight, it will be home made spinach and goats feta pie (no crust as I'm wheat intolerant, damn so unkind as I loved pastry), with a BIG salad (rocket, tomato, capsicum, cucumber, almonds, baked sweet potato)

and something with chocolate for dessert, maybe fruit salad with chocolate sauce and ice cream?


----------



## Brenda

The hubby is making soup out of the turkey carcass that has been frozen waiting for him and I am baking caramelized onion rosemary blue cheese rolls to go with. He seems to be a bit behind schedule and I am getting hungry!

Brenda


----------



## LovelyLiz

Stuff from the CSA (community supported agriculture) box -- it was a tasty and colorful meal. (Thought the colors were pretty, so I took a picture.)

roasted yams, carrots, baby potatoes, butternut squash; salad of rocket lettuce, grape tomatoes, apple; brown rice; chicken

I loooooove squash. Yay for fall.


----------



## Frankie

That looks delicious, WFC. I love squash, too.

I'm having Cheerios with heaps of fresh raspberries and blueberries for dinner. The fruit is surprisingly good considering it's nearly winter. 

When it comes to cereal with fruit, Cheerios is the way to go!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Marinara with meatballs that has been simmering all day. Rosemary bread with roasted garlic butter I just made, salad and a cherry cream pie for dessert


----------



## goofy girl

wraps with BBQ chicken, rice, cheese, fiesta vegetable mix (frozen veggies- mostly beans) and ranch dressing


----------



## ValentineBBW

Oven Beef Stew and biscuits. The biscuits are frozen store bought but the stew is 100% homemade and making the house smell wonderful. I can't wait to eat!


----------



## Neen

Mini veggie pizza's made with my GT Xpress machine!


----------



## goofy girl

Lazy man's chicken parm (frozen chicken tenders on top of pasta and sauce, topped with cheddar and microwaved until melted) and lazy man's garlic bread (sliced italian bread toasted and spread with butter and sprinkled with parm cheese and garlic salt). yes, I was feeling lazy today LOL


----------



## Neen

Spanikopita (greek spinich-feta pie) with greek salad, orzo rice, and ambrosia salad...


----------



## IdahoCynth

BBQ chicken wings, baked potato with sour cream and apple pie.


----------



## Neen

Fried fish, macaroni and cheese, and sweet potato casserole!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chicken Soup


----------



## Neen

roasted lemon herb turkey, cranberry stuffing, sweet potato casserole, big salad.. (practicing for xmas!)


----------



## Isa

Tamales and Enchiladas. It's so good that I didn't even add rice or beans.


----------



## AuntHen

Dragon and California rolls (sushi)

And a bottle of Relax-Riesling  


*no work tomorrow-woohoo!


----------



## katorade

-Short ribs braised in red wine, applewood smoked bacon, and soffritto.

-polenta with herbs and manchego cheese.

-roasted brussels sprouts with lemon and hazelnuts.

Eet smells so gooooood!


----------



## Neen

Tonight: Ham sandwich with BBQ potato chips, and tomato basil soup!


----------



## goofy girl

Chicken pot pie


----------



## katorade

Campanelle pasta with homemade bolognese sauce, grated parmesan, ricotta cheese and uh....some leftover crazy bread. :blush:


----------



## Weeze

Fish, fish... and more fish.
And pirogies. Christmas eve's a smelly one


----------



## LovelyLiz

Now to follow that with something *really* gourmet ...I'm staying with my family for Christmas and this was the conversation tonight:

Mom: What do you want for your birthday dinner? [It was/is my bday today.]
Me: Macaroni and Cheese.
Mom: How should we make it?
Me: From the box. Kraft. And it has to be with the powdered cheese.
Mom: That's my daughter, always classy.

We also steamed some broccoli with it. And, that about covers it. :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

krismiss said:


> Fish, fish... and more fish.
> And pirogies. Christmas eve's a smelly one



I am SOOOOO glad my great-grandmother - Bobci - STOPPED that Polish tradition of fish fish eel and more fish on Christmas Eve! Damn glad!!

Had Italian with the family, my sister knew an owner of an Italian resturant that doesn't do the Seven Fishes...


----------



## katorade

Dessert is a pear crisp! We had 8 pears that were going south quickly, lol.


----------



## mossystate

mcbeth said:


> Now to follow that with something *really* gourmet ...I'm staying with my family for Christmas and this was the conversation tonight:
> 
> Mom: What do you want for your birthday dinner? [It was/is my bday today.]
> Me: Macaroni and Cheese.
> Mom: How should we make it?
> Me: From the box. Kraft. And it has to be with the powdered cheese.
> Mom: That's my daughter, always classy.
> 
> We also steamed some broccoli with it. And, that about covers it. :eat2:




Hey, a truly classy woman puts on no airs, and she proudly proclaims her love of neon powder. 

Happy Birthday, you cheesy woman.


I had a peanut butter sandwich, with dill pickle chips on it.. Now, it was an organic peanut butter. I don't want any of you getting jealous.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Well..since we aren't going to get to travel for Christmas today...we'll either have left overs..

Or, I may get creative in the Kitchen. LOL

We'll see


----------



## Isa

mcbeth said:


> Now to follow that with something *really* gourmet ...I'm staying with my family for Christmas and this was the conversation tonight:
> 
> Mom: What do you want for your birthday dinner? [It was/is my bday today.]
> Me: Macaroni and Cheese.
> Mom: How should we make it?
> Me: From the box. Kraft. And it has to be with the powdered cheese.
> Mom: That's my daughter, always classy.
> 
> We also steamed some broccoli with it. And, that about covers it. :eat2:



Ha, ha! Nothing beats good old Kraft mac & cheese. Happy belated birthday to woman with great taste! :bow:


----------



## LovelyLiz

mossystate said:


> Hey, a truly classy woman puts on no airs, and she proudly proclaims her love of neon powder.
> 
> Happy Birthday, you cheesy woman.





Isa said:


> Ha, ha! Nothing beats good old Kraft mac & cheese. Happy belated birthday to woman with great taste! :bow:



Thanks Mossy and Isa  Hope you both enjoy delicious dinners tonight!


----------



## jcas50

Christmas dinner in a Jewish house was 

Leg of lamb, garlic and herb rub
oven baked potato chips in the lamb drippings (so good)
LAMB GRAVY
Mashed potatoes
Candied carrots
spinach salad with mandarin oranges, nuts and chow mein noodles
Kosher Cherry wine
bulkies


----------



## Miss Vickie

jcas, I love lamb.

We're having, in our pagan household, the following.

Rotisserie roast beef
baked taters
mashed turnips
warm bacon/brussel sprout dish
rolls
wine, of course

and a shit ton of chocolate


----------



## AuntHen

tonight I am making...

Talapia baked with butter, lemon slices, fresh garlic and onion
It makes it own juice/sauce
I serve it over steamed jasmine rice

It is sooo good and talapia is so tender and mild! yummy!! :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Broiled lemon peper flank steak.. french fries extra crispy, and a big salad


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tonight was an impromptu appetizers for dinner night. My eldest is home with his girlfriend and we played a card game while munching on cheese and prosciutto and crackers, jalapeno poppers, pizza rolls, fried pot stickers and pizza rolls. It was a fun treat, and not in any way nutritious!


----------



## Neen

dinner tonight is bison burgers, big green salad with balsamic vinagrette. Leftover mashed butternut squash..


----------



## IdahoCynth

A number 16 from Los Beto's Mexican Food (Open 24 hours).
Chicken chimichanga, dirty rice, refried beans, and the "sorta salad" they include in the container.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Heated some chicken noodle soup that we had in the freezer. It's snowing/raining/cold tonight. It hit the spot.

Now, for some tamales..LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Breakfast for dinner!

Hash browns, eggs and toast. :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl

I just made my Lazy Veggie Soup, which is essentially every fresh, canned, or frozen veggie or legume I can find, simmered for 45 minutes.

This time it's red potatoes, veggie bouillon, carrots, vegi soup mix, 1 can of pinto beans, fresh garlic and a crap load of spices.

Ha, it's not very good, so I threw on some cheddar cheese to add some love. I really suck at cooking!


----------



## Rowan

I had an eggroll and a chicken wing...leftovers from my moms dinner last night. Good stuff


----------



## Rowan

MisticalMisty said:


> Heated some chicken noodle soup that we had in the freezer. It's snowing/raining/cold tonight. It hit the spot.
> 
> Now, for some tamales..LOL



You and those tamales lol 
didnt i just see a post not long ago about you and those tamales? lol


----------



## DeniseW

that doesn't sound half bad actually, I make my own quick veggie soup. I start with a can of Amy's Organic chunky vegetable soup and I add some low-sodium vegetable broth and a box or two of frozen vegetables, usually chopped spinach or broccoli. During the week, I add more things. Like when I have some leftover tomato or something like that, I throw it in there. 







activistfatgirl said:


> I just made my Lazy Veggie Soup, which is essentially every fresh, canned, or frozen veggie or legume I can find, simmered for 45 minutes.
> 
> This time it's red potatoes, veggie bouillon, carrots, vegi soup mix, 1 can of pinto beans, fresh garlic and a crap load of spices.
> 
> Ha, it's not very good, so I threw on some cheddar cheese to add some love. I really suck at cooking!


----------



## goofy girl

katorade said:


> Dessert is a pear crisp! We had 8 pears that were going south quickly, lol.




YUMMY!!!




mossystate said:


> Hey, a truly classy woman puts on no airs, and she proudly proclaims her love of neon powder.
> 
> Happy Birthday, you cheesy woman.
> 
> 
> I had a peanut butter sandwich, with dill pickle chips on it.. Now, it was an organic peanut butter. I don't want any of you getting jealous.



OMG I haven't had a PB & pickle sandwich in a looooong time. I must have one this week!! With plain, non-rippled potato chips on the side :eat2:


----------



## mpls_girl26

i made some Garlicky Baked Fries and holy crap were they good but had some kick too! Next time I won't use as much pepper and cayenne pepper. I ate these with my last bagel dog from Schwans.


----------



## rainyday

Those fries look fantastic! Did you do the microwave method or the parboiling one described in the recipe?


----------



## mossystate

goofy girl said:


> OMG I haven't had a PB & pickle sandwich in a looooong time. I must have one this week!! With plain, non-rippled potato chips on the side :eat2:



You like them??!! ^5 I have to have pb that has no sugar in it...that is a must. Mmmmm.

What's on the dinner table tonight?......roomie was nice enough to go fetch something, so I don't have to cook. I don't know what he will buy, but I will be happy with almost anything.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Rowan said:


> You and those tamales lol
> didnt i just see a post not long ago about you and those tamales? lol



I had tamales everyday for about 4 weeks...but now money is really tight for a little bit.....so no tamales for me.


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> YUMMY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I haven't had a PB & pickle sandwich in a looooong time. I must have one this week!! With plain, non-rippled potato chips on the side :eat2:





mossystate said:


> You like them??!! ^5 I have to have pb that has no sugar in it...that is a must. Mmmmm.
> 
> What's on the dinner table tonight?......roomie was nice enough to go fetch something, so I don't have to cook. I don't know what he will buy, but I will be happy with almost anything.


OMG...i LOVE LOVE LOVE PB & dill pickle sammiches...but I like my bread toasted...so yummy  In fact, i think I might have that for lunch at work tomorrow. Maybe if I'm lucky I can gross someone out  lol




MisticalMisty said:


> I had tamales everyday for about 4 weeks...but now money is really tight for a little bit.....so no tamales for me.



Those must be some good tamales! lol
Sorry to hear about money being tight..i know exactly how you feel. Im praying as they days go by until my student loan check generates!


----------



## mpls_girl26

rainyday said:


> Those fries look fantastic! Did you do the microwave method or the parboiling one described in the recipe?



I did it in the microwave but think I may have cooked them a little too long. Cooking for 3 minutes, mixing them up and then cooked for another 3 minutes.


----------



## ahtnamas

Tonight was Butter Chicken and Basmati rice..

With a nice steaming cup of hot chocolate (loaded with mini marshmellows of course)


----------



## Miss Vickie

I made this last night, steak with a pomegranate glaze. It was incredible. So easy, took less than a half hour, and I paired it with a risotto dish that I'd made from a mix that I picked up from Target of all places. The flavor combination was really lovely, and it came together nicely. I'd never made a glaze before, and it was easy!

I forgot to get arugula at the store, but I had a mixed spring greens/spinach combo so I drizzled the glaze over them and it was like an impromptu vinaigrette dressing/warm spinach salad kind of thing.







Even my very picky daughter loved it! Definitely a "keeper"!


----------



## toni

That looks great, Vicki! Your steak is cooked to perfection.
How was the risotto? Do you have a pic of it? What was in it? 

I am so picky when it comes to risotto. I have tried a bunch of different rices, ingredients and pre mixed packages. I am still not happy with my results. UGH
SOOOOOO yeah, I will be going to target today. LOL


----------



## Miss Vickie

toni said:


> That looks great, Vicki! Your steak is cooked to perfection.
> How was the risotto? Do you have a pic of it? What was in it?
> 
> I am so picky when it comes to risotto. I have tried a bunch of different rices, ingredients and pre mixed packages. I am still not happy with my results. UGH
> SOOOOOO yeah, I will be going to target today. LOL



Well, that picture came from Bon Appetit's website. Mine didn't look quite so perfect! :blush: But it looked beautiful and tasted delicious.

The risotto was one of Target's Archer Farms dishes and it was called Red Pepper and Leek Risotto. It was really good, I'd say the best risotto I've had, and even my daughter liked it!


----------



## Surlysomething

Porcupine meatballs!

One big pot recipe.


----------



## mossystate

Tacos....ok...not authentic...but they are delicious, and I am staaaaaarving. 

Ground sirloin I spice myself ...red cabbage...light sour cream...avaocados ( mouth squirt )...green olives...green onions...sliced radishes...tomaaaaatoes...little chopped cilantro......and I do believe I have a can of carrots in escabeche ( huge mouth squirt ). Slap that in a couple...or three...tortillas.


----------



## PamelaLois

Freshly home-made chicken noodle soup with lots of garlic, onions, carrots and celery.


----------



## ahtnamas

Sloppy Joes with fresh from the bakery mini rolls


----------



## MisticalMisty

One of the following:


Lasagna
Spaghetti and Meatballs
Meatball subs
smothered pork chops
smothered hamburger steaks

I did a LOT of cooking today


----------



## goofy girl

Grilled cheese on multi grain bread with sharp cheddar, bacon and a few blue cheese crumbles and sides of plain potato chips and dill pickle chips. Washed down with chocolate milk. It was so delicious


----------



## Geektastic1

For early dinner:

Leftover kielbasa, potatoes, carrots, and cabbage with the last of the homemade bread machine whole wheat bread I made a few days ago.

For late dinner (was supposed to be ready now, but got it in the cooker late):

Curry lentil soup with spinach in the crockpot, new loaf of homemade whole wheat bread to go in bread machine. That bread is really tasty.


----------



## goofy girl

APPETIZERS!! mini quiches, mozzarella sticks and nachos


----------



## TearInYourHand

Snowy night...I made some baked ziti. The crispy, bubbly cheese on top was the best part!


----------



## HottiMegan

Cop out dinner. I'm making a plate of nachos, hubby's having frozen dinner, Alex ate spaghettie o's and max had a lunchable pizza. I didn't feel like cooking. I'm jsut too tired.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

In the crockpot: cubed, thin cut pork chops, red and yellow pepper chunks, onion, a heaping tbsp of minced garlic, a little fat free chicken broth, Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce, 1/2 tsp ginger, and chopped fresh pineapple. I'm planning to serve it over brown rice. Hoping hubby gets home soon because I'm HUNGRY.


----------



## CrankySpice

Vegetarian Chili (in the crockpot) with brown rice and sour cream. Total yummers.


----------



## Rowan

Haven't eaten in a couple days (stress and sick again because of it and whatnot) and so don't want anything too heavy and nothing much appeals to me...so having Parm & Garlic Cheez It's. *shrug*


----------



## goofy girl

Rowan said:


> Haven't eaten in a couple days (stress and sick again because of it and whatnot) and so don't want anything too heavy and nothing much appeals to me...so having Parm & Garlic Cheez It's. *shrug*



Ohhh those are so good!!!!


----------



## Tanuki

Pizza, Followed by some more pizza~


----------



## goofy girl

Dominos. Pasta bowl, breadsticks and chicken kickers. Steve and I had hard, depressing days. We need carbs. Bad.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're babysitting a former neighbor that's a friend of Max's so we're going to order Dominos since they have the 5.99 medium deal. We each get our own pizza and we feed all of us for aboutr 23 bucks! Not bad


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made a pot of chili and a pot of taco soup. So we'll have one or the other..


----------



## Rowan

goofy girl said:


> Ohhh those are so good!!!!



So agreed....they are the only cheez it's that i'll eat..and they are so addictive!


----------



## Brenda

I made calzones stuffed with ricotta, sausage, mozzarella, parm and dunked in marinara. They come out really good and it was way cheaper and more fun than going out for them.

Brenda


----------



## ThatFatGirl

CrankySpice said:


> Vegetarian Chili (in the crockpot) with brown rice and sour cream. Total yummers.



Your post inspired me to make my veggie chili in the crockpot, a first for me. It turned out SO good. We're having it again tonight with grilled Gruyere sandwiches. :eat2:


----------



## CrankySpice

ThatFatGirl said:


> Your post inspired me to make my veggie chili in the crockpot, a first for me. It turned out SO good. We're having it again tonight with grilled Gruyere sandwiches. :eat2:



Ooooooooo...those sandwiches sound yummy! Funny you posted that today since I had leftover chili/rice for Lunner (Lunch/Dinner). It's always better the second day! I keep thinking I should start a Foodee Board post about chili since there are so many variations.


----------



## Leesa

I made chili tonight too!


----------



## goofy girl

Well geez, I feel left out. Maybe I'll make chili tonight.But i have no crock pot...I need to do it on the stove top


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> Well geez, I feel left out. Maybe I'll make chili tonight.But i have no crock pot...I need to do it on the stove top



That's how I do mine..it's really easy. Just put it on the lowest setting and let it simmer a few hours.


----------



## goofy girl

MisticalMisty said:


> That's how I do mine..it's really easy. Just put it on the lowest setting and let it simmer a few hours.


that's how I always do mine too but I really want a crock pot lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> that's how I always do mine too but I really want a crock pot lol



Oh..lol...Umm..Try Ross or something..I'm sure they will have a good one cheap


----------



## Fuzzy

Sweet-n-Sour Chicken.. only I was going to make orange glaze chicken instead, but I forgot to buy the glaze.. so I used Amazing Sauce instead. :eat2:


----------



## CrankySpice

homemade mac and cheese tonight...it was fantastic. After dinner, when we were all settled on our computers, one of my sons messaged me on Skype and said (and I quote):

keeping making that mac and cheese and i will love you forever 
even though i already do :wubu:


----------



## crayola box

CrankySpice said:


> homemade mac and cheese tonight...it was fantastic. After dinner, when we were all settled on our computers, one of my sons messaged me on Skype and said (and I quote):
> 
> keeping making that mac and cheese and i will love you forever
> even though i already do :wubu:



aww this is one of the sweetest things I have heard in while!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tonight the kids and I had:
New York Strip Steaks w/ Sauteed Portobello Mushrooms
Rice Pilaf and Green Beans.

It was beyond yummy! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight i'm making chickenless chicken noodle soup. I got some No Chicken broth and some chicken style seitan and will add onions, garlic and carrots to the mix. (that and noodles) I think Max will realy like it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ham steak and mashed potatoes. I'm on a ham kick. We had it last night and I had it again this morning for breakfast.


----------



## ahtnamas

Hot spinach salad. And ravioli w/ homemade sauce


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We're keeping it easy tonight with Amy's spinach pizza and salad.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Some friends and I made these super delicious sweet potato burritos for dinner (we got the recipe online), and served it with some fresh asparagus on the side. AWESOME.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Tonight I'm making my honey BBQ/Garlic/Ginger/Pineapple Pork crockpot concoction. It came out really, really good last time, so I have high hopes for this second effort.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chicken and wild rice soup..it was yummy


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Spaghetti and meatballs tonight, yum! This morning I found 3 small packs of ground beef in the freezer (buy in bulk, break into smaller packages) so we're gonna make a big pot of meatballs and freeze the leftovers for next week sometime. I love spaghetti and meatball day, the house smells great while it's cooking!


----------



## Seraphina

Why did I have to read this, all this lovely sound food is unfair... chicken stir fry :sad: for dinner at the request of the other half and I hate it... food torture for the masses, if only I could find a way to make it even vaguely palatable


----------



## CrankySpice

Parmesan crusted chicken breasts, mashed potatoes with chicken gravy, peas with butter.


----------



## g-squared

CrankySpice said:


> Parmesan crusted chicken breasts, mashed potatoes with chicken gravy, peas with butter.



My tongue just became erect.


----------



## Neen

Lemon pepper fried fish, spinich salad, french fries, corn, and half a bagel.


----------



## HottiMegan

enchiladas made lasagna style (layers of tortillas instead of rolls.. much easier!)


----------



## IdahoCynth

Popeye's chicken and mashed tates.


----------



## Neen

Happy march everyone!
Tonight is swedish meatloaf, (beef, egg, breadcrumbs and grape jelly) steamed carrots and mashed potato!


----------



## MisticalMisty

sweet potato fries, sauteed mushrooms and an avocado


----------



## ahtnamas

Baker Square pie..

Custard... and a bite of coconut cream.. and a lil hot brownie.


----------



## Neen

dinner tonight will be broiled chinese sausage..(found in meat dept they are RED) over egg noodles with some steamed spinich...


----------



## TearInYourHand

Indian food! Vegetable samosas, papadam (thin crispy flat breads, and malai kofta (vegetable balls in a creamy sauce) :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

oooh yummm I havent tried the Kofta yet but I do have a recipe for it

for me it is vegetarian taco smash salad lol (is basically veggie tacos with kidney beans instead of mince, mixed with the usual taco stuff all mixed together kinda one of my accidental discoveries when I smushed a plate of tacos by accident)


----------



## theladypoet

Tonight's dinner was homemade naan bread, butter chicken served over rice, and leftover Christmas chocolates recently discovered hiding in a closet.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

I'm making chili cheese hotdog casserole...my first time making it so i hope it turns out good!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I'm making chili cheese hotdog casserole...my first time making it so i hope it turns out good!



You can't say Chili and Cheese without posting a recipe =)


----------



## Fuzzy

a jalfrezi curry, with thinly sliced onion, marinated chicken pieces and new potatoes.


----------



## Neen

shrimp scampi over linguine


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Yes, I too would appreciate the recipe for your chili cheese casserole, no matter how it turned out, I'll work with it.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I had a strong craving for crockpot veggie chili Wednesday. It was once again very yummy. We saved the leftovers last night and enjoyed instead baked cod topped with sun dried tomato pesto, garlic, sliced tomatoes and parmesan cheese with sides of broiled asparagus and baked potatoes topped with Greek yogurt. I wish we could do that meal over tonight (I ate the miniscule amount of leftovers for breakfast ), but the veggie chili will do.


----------



## Neen

Tonight is boiled new england dinner. Carrots, onions, roast.. the works. Deelish.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

DitzyBrunette said:


> You can't say Chili and Cheese without posting a recipe =)



I posted a recipe, along with a picture, under the "Everyday Food Pics" thread!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ChubbyBubbles said:


> I posted a recipe, along with a picture, under the "Everyday Food Pics" thread!



Hey, want to post the recipe in the "recipes from the food pics thread" sticky?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just roasted fennel and cauliflower in the oven and it is like HEAVEN TO ME!!
OMG...nothing easier, a little olive oil. fresh sea salt and ground pepper and YUMMMM *


----------



## EvilPrincess

home made potato salad 
sandwich - ham, provolone, oregano, olive oil, and a mound of Wickles sandwich peppers.
golden delicious apple 

<sigh> Delicious


----------



## Orchid

roasted chicken , salad & baked potatos with sour cream & dill


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

SoVerySoft said:


> Hey, want to post the recipe in the "recipes from the food pics thread" sticky?



Consider it done! =)


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making corn chowder tonight for dinner. It'll be crock potted. so it'll be all yummy and ready to go when the boys get home from work/daycare. I found my vegetarian crockpot cookbook and got 3 recipes to make this week. Today's dish is actually vegan too!


----------



## Neen

Cornbeef, boiled veggies, cabbage, mustard and a TON of green Beer!!! (and midori sours)


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm loving my crockpot this week. Having Max at home takes a ton of energy. He's hyper and it's tiring. So i threw tonight's dinner into the crockpot. Tonights dinner is Rigatoni with cheese from my vegetarian crockpot cookbook. I'm going to serve salad and steamed broccoli with it.


----------



## ahtnamas

Corned beef, cabbage, carrots, soda bread... the usual St. Pats.

Then made a Guinness Chocolate Pudding for dessert


----------



## Neen

Fried lemon pepper fish, fried potatoes, herbed rice pilaf, and greek salad.


----------



## JeanC

I'm doing lasagna today. A little differently then usual, normally I use a blend of low fat ricotta and large curd cottage cheese, but I scoured some whole milk ricotta on sale, so I will be using that. The sauce will be a meat sauce and I am using some oven roasted tomatoes from last year's garden in it.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I had a pork bbq sandwich w/ steak fries, a kosher spear & a root beer from Lil' Porgie's in Champaign, Il. They've been around since 79' but this cook doesn't know how. 

They really must have wanted you to taste the applewood they use, cause there's strong apple taste throughout, but the meat wasn't soft & tender at all, more like it was to soaked applewood chips I was tasting with the sauce. I've never tasted such tough bbq before, and they were voted tastiest bbq in 05' & 06'. No free refills on drinks either, I left knowing I won't return:doh:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Cece Larue

Courtesy of Dennis... My beloved Schwan's Man! lol







Stuffed Chicken Parmesan






Cheesy Taters


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Baked cod w/garlic, tomatoes and sundried tomato pesto on top, baked potatoes, and broiled asparagus.. repeat of a dinner I've prepared about three times in the last few weeks. So delicious!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making a veggieful ratatoullie inspired pasta sauce to serve over linguini.


----------



## Fuzzy

quick-n-easy red beef enchilada casserole..


----------



## Neen

Big Garden salad with honey mustard, greek beans with mint over wild rice with a dollop of sour cream. Deelish!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

The omelette thread got me craving eggs so since I'm doing laundry and don't feel like cooking I'm gonna make a package of Grands biscuits, scrambled eggs with sausage links mixed in and pile it on a biscuit with melted cheese on it. Homemade Egg McMuffins, sort of. Yummy. :happy:


----------



## prettyssbbw

I had homemade chicken fried rice with carrots added.:eat1::eat2::wubu:


----------



## Neen

Baked cheesy beef ziti. Ceaser salad and garlic bread.


----------



## mszwebs

Chicken Parm Pizza and Mozzarella Caprese Crostini.


----------



## HottiMegan

Gardenburger cheese burgers and a HUGE salad.


----------



## CPProp

It was beans on toast - not the best advert, then again, I can't generate any enthusiasm to prepare anything more exotic for one.


----------



## Fuzzy

I made a five-cheese italian sausage lasagna to bake tomorrow afternoon, and put it in the fridge for the flavors to "bond" .. and I had enough bits leftover for a mini-lasagna.. which I baked anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy

CPProp said:


> It was beans on toast - not the best advert, then again, I can't generate any enthusiasm to prepare anything more exotic for one.



Beans on Toast? As simple as it sounds, I'm still curious.. baked beans on white toast?


----------



## Neen

Curry burgers with sliced red onion, tomato and lettuce. Broccoli slaw on the side and potato wedges.


----------



## Surlysomething

Homemade cheeseburgers on fresh sesame seed buns and tater tots! Yay Sunday night dinner! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Baking a ham. First, baking it on a low temp so the skin and fat can be removed. Then, I will glaze it with a homemade sweet and sour sauce - cherries and juice, pineapple juice, brown sugar, cinnamon, dried mustard, ginger...


----------



## CPProp

Fuzzy said:


> Beans on Toast? As simple as it sounds, I'm still curious.. baked beans on white toast?



Yes - tinned baked beens on a couple of buttered at least 1/2" thick slices of white bread any thinner and the bean juice (or what ever its called) makes it all soggy and uncontrollable LOL.


----------



## HottiMegan

CPProp said:


> Yes - tinned baked beens on a couple of buttered at least 1/2" thick slices of white bread any thinner and the bean juice (or what ever its called) makes it all soggy and uncontrollable LOL.



My dad made that and threw hot dogs on it while i was growing up whenever my mom wouldn't cook. It's one of his favorite treats


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making a favorite: Cheesy Meat(less) enchiladas. mmm!!


----------



## CPProp

HottiMegan said:


> My dad made that and threw hot dogs on it while i was growing up whenever my mom wouldn't cook. It's one of his favorite treats



Thanks for that  - its always nice to know that there are others about who eat the same strange things. Must try it with frankfurters that sounds nice.


----------



## bigjmccoy

My sweetie made a pot of chilli! YUM!


----------



## HottiMegan

The crock pot is my friend!! I am crocking a leek/potato/onion gratin at the moment. I am going to steam some garlic and broccoli when i get back from the pharmacy and picking hubby up from work. If i'm up for it, i'll also make a big salad for me.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

:eat2:Tonight for dinner I made Stuffed Shells! Always a hit with the kids, and soooo good!! :eat1: (pics in Every Day Food Pics thread)


----------



## Esther

Vegetarian burritos with refried beans, guacamole, diced onion, shredded lettuce, sliced cherry tomatoes, cheddar cheese and sour cream :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I put "chicken" noodle soup in the crock pot. It's a cool stormy day, perfect for some soup. If we need, i'll throw on some garden burgers.


----------



## balletguy

i love breakfast for dinner so i made eggs and sausage gravy tonight with some biscutts:eat1:


----------



## missdebrath

we had homemade chili and hot dogs. Cherry chip cake for dessert


----------



## HottiMegan

My apartment is filling with the delicious aroma of black beans, onions and garlic in the pressure cooker. We're going to spice those beans up and put them over some brown rice with salsa, guac and cheese for din din.


----------



## CPProp

Took the quick and simple way and had nuclear food - Fusion chips from the local chippy.


----------



## Neen

bbq chicken on the grill.. it's finally warm enough here in MA.


----------



## HottiMegan

I have been trying, to save money, not have the family go out to eat. So to make things nice and fun, I"m making Indian food. I haven't made indian in a long time. We're going to have Palak tofu (instead of making the paneer cheese) and aloo gobi. It should go okay


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

We had baked fish, shrimp, red potatoes and cole slaw. Nice relaxing dinner!


----------



## crayola box

homemade matzo ball soup, with some roasted asparagus and potato on the side


----------



## cinnamitch

We had Pulled Chicken Goulash, Veggie Hot Dish, French bread and Cheesecake


----------



## Neen

Easter dinner at a family friends house tonight. Which means ham, veg, and little else. Maybe rolls?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Easter dinner cooked by me :happy:: Pot roast with mushroon and onion gravy, red potatoes, green salad with all the fixings, homemade applesauce, cheese plate, pickles & olives, Greek bread and honey butter and for dessert...chocolate cream pie with caramel cream.

Happy Easter!


----------



## HottiMegan

While planning meals, i forgot it's easter so we're having Taco Salad. A request from hubby


----------



## missdebrath

we had a potluck at church. Ham, breakfast casserole, mash potatoes, red potatoes with green beans. all different kinds of desserts, I made german chocolate cake. It was a great potluck. Hope your Easter dinner was great.


----------



## Tanuki

Big lovely roast dinner... for the second day in a row!


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm trying to decide between sketti or spanish rice.. i'm leaning towards spanish rice.. I have a few hours to decide yet though


----------



## MzDeeZyre

I'm making Ham and Cheese Omelets and Hashbrowns!


----------



## Esther

Veggie burgers with swiss cheese, red onion, shredded lettuce and chipotle mayo on a crispy roll (with a side of yam fries!).


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

tonight is turkey sliders, deviled eggs and not sure what else??? eating on the patio too! woo-hoo!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of going to Costco for some pizza. I'm seroiusly craving pizza and that's Max's favorite kind.


----------



## CPProp

Tesco - frozen Spaghetti and meat balls - may be not the worlds most exciting repast but its quick, microwaveable and reasonably tasty.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

we had chicken salad cups, cheese sticks and applesauce. ate on the patio again too!


----------



## AuntHen

fish... talapia to be exact:eat2:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Hot dogs and fries...although I want steamed salmon and potatoes really bad!


----------



## Fuzzy

Madras curry, with chicken, onion, and tomatoes.


----------



## Esther

Multi-grain breaded tilapia with lemon, and a side of sweet peas sauteed with onion and diced orange bell peppers.


----------



## Neen

Spaghetti with marinara sauce, salad, french fries extra crispy and roasted asparagus.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fish Sticks! Not minced


----------



## CPProp

I really should not be read this thread - my squashed beetroot sandwiches (at room Temperature for an hour) and a couple of Mcvities Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea seems shamefull compared to what your all having.


----------



## Esther

CPProp said:


> I really should not be read this thread - my squashed beetroot sandwiches (at room Temperature for an hour) and a couple of Mcvities Chocolate biscuits with a cup of tea seems shamefull compared to what your all having.



Hahaha... I have many nights like that. I just keep them on the down low


----------



## Esther

Tonight it is veggie dogs on toasted whole wheat buns with sauerkraut, and grilled vegetables (eggplant, zucchini, red onion, and red baby potatoes).


----------



## CPProp

This evening - its all non burnable - organic Lettuce, Tomatoes, slightly vinegared Beetroot, new potatoes, Burps (radishes) and chicken breast.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sketti and steamed asparagus.


----------



## Neen

Greek orzo veggie salad....


----------



## Esther

Tonight I'm doing whole-wheat pasta with soy protein "meatballs" and garlic toast!


----------



## HottiMegan

Home made pizza.. mine will be green olives and onions, hubby's will be onion and Max's will be black olives. If i feel up for it i might throw some "beef" crumbles on it but i doubt i will.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Double decker tacos with ALL the fixings!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

We're also making homemade pizza. Sausage, Ham and Mushroom!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making crock pot curry today.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Chicken tacos and spanish rice. Yum


----------



## AnnieMac

Tonight is gonna be Pad Thai with chicken and shrimp. Along with some spring rolls! Yummm. It would be better eating it in thailand on the beach though. Lol :smitten:

-Annie Mac


----------



## SuperMishe

Pint of Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk


----------



## MisticalMisty

SuperMishe said:


> Pint of Ben & Jerry's NY Super Fudge Chunk



Have you tried the Boston Cream Pie? OMG. It's my second fav behind Ginger Snap from christmas time


----------



## Cece Larue

Chicken Fried Steak w/ Gravy & Fries


----------



## spiritangel

ok can someone explain the whole chicken fried thing to me I am an aussie and have always wondered what the heck it means???

I am making chow mein yuuummmm better get chopping soon for it to


----------



## AnnieMac

spiritangel said:


> ok can someone explain the whole chicken fried thing to me I am an aussie and have always wondered what the heck it means???
> 
> I am making chow mein yuuummmm better get chopping soon for it to



Chicken fried steak.
Basically its is a piece of steak coated with seasoned flour and pan fried. That way its like crispy on the outside like the same you would do when you fry chicken. it's super easy to make. Try it at home!  Its a big thing in the southern states in america. It is very good.. Add in some gravy and some biscuits. That is one tasty meal!

-Annie Mac


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not feeling well today so we're having some sketti for dinner.. it's an easy dinner without much effort


----------



## Tracyarts

Spring rolls. Lots of them...The cold/soft kind. With shrimp, vermicelli rice noodles, butter leaf lettuce, carrot, and cilantro. Husband likes his with peanut sauce, I like mine with nuoc cham (Vietnamese salty-sour-sweet-spicy dipping sauce). 

Tracy


----------



## Neen

Lime black bean burgers, sauteed spinich, french fries and 3 bean salad.


----------



## spiritangel

AnnieMac said:


> Chicken fried steak.
> Basically its is a piece of steak coated with seasoned flour and pan fried. That way its like crispy on the outside like the same you would do when you fry chicken. it's super easy to make. Try it at home!  Its a big thing in the southern states in america. It is very good.. Add in some gravy and some biscuits. That is one tasty meal!
> 
> -Annie Mac




Ahhh ok, thanks for that always wondered why it was called chicken fried steak, now I get it kinda think we would just call it seasoned steak or some such hugs


----------



## mpls_girl26

Soy-Ginger Chicken, fried rice and mini egg rolls.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Pasta and peas.... Guess I'm in a p mood tonight


----------



## Goddess Patty

enchiladas, homemade potato salad and mexican mac n cheese :eat2:


----------



## Esther

Flatbread pizza with mozzarella, sun dried tomatoes and black olives.


----------



## Nutty

A bag of skittles!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grilled Porterhouse with Sauteed Mushrooms and Onions, Roasted Potato's, and Steamed Carrots. And some Sliced Strawberry's with Splenda for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I just had a hell of a road trip today, alone with two kids, to see a specialist. I'm not gonna cook. Okay maybe enough cooking to make a box of mac n cheese. I am so whooped!! Ever sautee an onion and throw it in with mac n cheese? Also a cup of salsa is yum.


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had half a toasted bagel topped with cream cheese and smoked salmon, and a green salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

nachos with crumbled taco tofu, nacho cheese and cheddar jack with a topping of salsa and guac.. mm!!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I just had biscuits & sausage gravy with sausage links, hash browns & scrambled eggs with a cherry coke at IHOP. While there, I must have been one of the last people seated to eat, cause one of their grills went out and they had to post a sign saying they'd be closed for a couple of hours due to maintenence, turning quite a few people away.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Neen

Tonight was veggie eggroll, over pineapple terriyaki fried rice.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

pork fried rice, bourbon chicken & spicy chicken from Kato's Cajun, and a Baja Blast from Taco Bell in the food court at the mall.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## AuntHen

broiled beef steak, fresh steamed green beans (aka pole beans),fresh sauteed mushrooms, fresh bread

yes the theme is fresh fresh fresh


----------



## TearInYourHand

I'm planning on making rigatoni with a homemade sauce made with tomato, olive oil, basil, spinach, and feta!


----------



## SoVerySoft

TearInYourHand said:


> I'm planning on making rigatoni with a homemade sauce made with tomato, olive oil, basil, spinach, and feta!



sounds yum. No wine?

I had a variation on that - an Amy's organic spinach and feta pocket. And...no wine


----------



## TearInYourHand

Haha, SVS... actually I did have some wine. A nice glass of Napa valley cabernet. You know me too well!


----------



## Esther

Tonight it was grilled salmon with lemon, a green bean casserole (with lots of cheddar cheese and onion!), and a baby spinach salad.


----------



## Nutty

Quesidilla burger from Applebees! Give me a hollah!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking about doing spanish rice and tostadas for dinner tonight.


----------



## balletguy

Doing some Grilling of some steak and steaming some shrimp


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it will be a red curry of green beans, plantain, mango and coconut milk. Served with yasmin rice and prawn crackers, yum!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

baked fish (tilapia?), white rice and egg rolls.


----------



## Nutty

Spicy Buffalo wings!


----------



## Tracyarts

It's just me tonight, so I went to a local country cooking diner kind of restaurant and got a club sandwich to go. They make them old-style with ham carved from a whole ham, and turkey carved from an actual turkey breast. Add bacon, American cheese, lettuce, tomato, and mustard on three slices of toasted white bread and cut the whole thing into quarter triangles. It comes with a pickle spear and some Ruffles potato chips. Oh yeah, they hold each quarter together with one of those long toothpicks that have the frilly colored cellophane stuff on the end. Like I said, old-style. :eat2:

Tracy


----------



## CPProp

Cheese on toast (welsh rarebit) but almost cremated so the cheese is really crispy - heaven


----------



## isamarie69

I just made a whole chicken in my brand new Nuwave deluxe oven, OMG even the white meat is moist and the skin is crispy and nummy. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

I was wandering the supermarket, getting this and that.. and I passed the frozen pizza section and saw a cheese stuffed crust tri-meat pizza..


----------



## Nutty

Fuzzy said:


> I was wandering the supermarket, getting this and that.. and I passed the frozen pizza section and saw a cheese stuffed crust tri-meat pizza..



:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had a green salad with some really amazing local artisan cheese crumbled over it (a cross between cheddar and blue) topped with sweet vidalia onion dressing, and a homemade fruit smoothie to drink (banana, blackberry, strawberry, blueberry and orange juice).


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it's gonna be Indonesian fried noodles with chicken and peanut sauce :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

very simple tonight seared porterhouse steak (so love that coles have budget versions of the more expensive cuts of meat) and some mixed steamed veggies was yummm


----------



## HottiMegan

hubby cooked since my hip is out of whack. We're having boxed broccoli cheese rice with about 2lbs of steamed broccoli added to it. It's cooking now and smells divine


----------



## Neen

Chinese food. Chicken lo mein with orange chicken and broccoli. Divine!


----------



## HottiMegan

Vegan, eat to live style, enchiladas. yummers. I have gone vegan again finally.


----------



## TearInYourHand

HottiMegan said:


> Vegan, eat to live style, enchiladas. yummers. I have gone vegan again finally.



Megan, what is the recipe for those vegan 'eat to live' enchiladas? I have been more and more interested in making vegan recipes lately (even though I am not vegan). Thanks!


----------



## Surlysomething

Ham, potatoes au gratin and creamed corn

mmmm...Sunday :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

TearInYourHand said:


> Megan, what is the recipe for those vegan 'eat to live' enchiladas? I have been more and more interested in making vegan recipes lately (even though I am not vegan). Thanks!



I kind of take th easy way out when making the enchiladas, i layer it like lasagna since rolling takes a while and i have two kids pulling on me for my attention.

I usually mix one bag of morning star crumbles with 3-4 cups of fresh made black beans, a bunch of spinach (as much as i can cram in a big mixing bowl), a bunch of cilantro (as in a rubber banded bunch), and a can or 2 of tomatoes (with juice). i mix all that up in a big bowl. 

In a lasagna pan (the bigger the better) i pour home made enchilada sauce in (basically tomato sauce with a load of chili powder, garlic and onion) the bottom of the pan. Then i put a layer of corn tortillas. Spread the mixture down and repeat to make like 3 layers. The last layer just put tortillas on top, spread some enchilada sauce on and put half a bag of the meatless crumbles on top to make a yummy crunchy topping. I bake it for 45 minutes at 350

It's pretty tasty. Even Max eats it and he's so picky.


----------



## Fuzzy

"easy way out".. actually that would be the "traditional" method. As I've been collecting cookbooks that deal with tex-mex, the rolled enchilada seems to be more American. The traditional recipe, for the Old Borunda Cafe that opened in Marfa, Texas in 1887. It calls for three corn tortillas, stacked with chopped raw onions, cheese, and chile colorado sauce.

No doubt the chili queens of the 1880s also had little ones clinging to them as well.


----------



## HottiMegan

That's cool to know Fuzzy. I was taught how to make enchiladas by my mom who was taught by my aunt with Mexican heritage so i figured that's the way they're supposed to be  (My aunt introduced a bunch of rural Michiganders to Mexican food way back in the 60's and it was a very foreign food to my dad's family)


----------



## Jes

Windigo said:


> Tonight it will be a red curry of green beans, plantain, mango and coconut milk. Served with yasmin rice and prawn crackers, yum!



kroepoek? wat vies. sorry.
the curry sounds very good.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Lasagna and Breadsticks :eat1:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Stuffed pork chops, whipped sweet potatoes, corn on the cob, and freshly baked rolls.


----------



## Neen

Baked macaroni and cheese +tomatoes with a panko crust.


----------



## LoveBHMS

HottiMegan said:


> I kind of take th easy way out when making the enchiladas, i layer it like lasagna since rolling takes a while and i have two kids pulling on me for my attention.
> 
> I usually mix one bag of morning star crumbles with 3-4 cups of fresh made black beans, a bunch of spinach (as much as i can cram in a big mixing bowl), a bunch of cilantro (as in a rubber banded bunch), and a can or 2 of tomatoes (with juice). i mix all that up in a big bowl.
> 
> In a lasagna pan (the bigger the better) i pour home made enchilada sauce in (basically tomato sauce with a load of chili powder, garlic and onion) the bottom of the pan. Then i put a layer of corn tortillas. Spread the mixture down and repeat to make like 3 layers. The last layer just put tortillas on top, spread some enchilada sauce on and put half a bag of the meatless crumbles on top to make a yummy crunchy topping. I bake it for 45 minutes at 350
> 
> It's pretty tasty. Even Max eats it and he's so picky.



This sounds amazing! i can see why a picky eater would love it. i don't like corn tortillas so i'm wondering if it can be adapted as a chili or stew maybe with a little extra tomato sauce? Cilantro is one of my favorite flavorings of anything; we make pico de gallo at the bar where i work and it's so incredible.


----------



## spiritangel

I had the last of the tuna cassarole rissotto I made the other day  loving my new rice cooker


----------



## Esther

I had a super long day today...so dinner was just a sort of open faced egg sandwich (poached egg on a hunk of crusty bread with some of that artisan cheese I mentioned earlier). Fast and tasty.


----------



## HottiMegan

LoveBHMS said:


> This sounds amazing! i can see why a picky eater would love it. i don't like corn tortillas so i'm wondering if it can be adapted as a chili or stew maybe with a little extra tomato sauce? Cilantro is one of my favorite flavorings of anything; we make pico de gallo at the bar where i work and it's so incredible.



i'm sure you could just omit the tortillas. I use them sparingly when i'm watching my carb intake and usually only use them on top and have the mixture a more of a casserole.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight we're getting Chipotle veggie burrito bowls and add a buttload of lettuce to make it more of a taco salad.


----------



## AuntHen

spicy chicken breast tenders, steamed asparagus and japanese sticky rice:eat2::eat1:


----------



## CrankySpice

spiritangel said:


> I had the last of the tuna cassarole rissotto I made the other day  loving my new rice cooker



I <3 my rice cooker. Have you tried making oatmeal in it yet? Super easy and delish. I make mine with dried cranberries and brown sugar.

For dinner tonight, I'm making a smoke sausage soup. But I won't have the crusty sourdough bread I intended to have with it because apparently a wee corner of the bag was hanging over the counter and one of my dogs nabbed it.


----------



## spiritangel

No I havent but I am not a huge porriage fan (thinking that is what oatmeal is?) 

I did home made bubble and squeak with porterhouse steak and I made apple crumble for dessert but ummm I dont feel like it so put it in the fridge, funny really went to all the trouble to make one from scratch then dont want to eat it, oh well will still be yumm trow


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make some vegan eggplant lasagna. The kind without pasta and you slice the eggplant really thin and use it as the noodles. I will be alternating between eggplant and zucchini for the noodles. (hubby's not a huge fan of eggplant like i am)


----------



## BigChaz

I guess it's time for me to start participating in the foodee board!

I really, really, really didn't want to go grocery shopping tonight so I cooked up some catfish I caught last week and served it over a bed of seasoned rice. Simple, no shopping required! 

(Catfish were simmered in a cajun sauce I made, rice was seasoned with cajun spices, softened onion, roasted garlic, and more delicious butter)


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm almost embarrassed to post this because it's yet more proof of what a dork I am, BUT these were so tasty in spite of how wrong I got the assembly. I made spring rolls for the first time. Rice paper stuffed with 2 jumbo shrimp, shredded carrot, cucumber sticks, chopped scallions, and a teaspoon or so of Hoisin sauce (used additional sauce for dipping when we ate them).. next time I'll follow the recipe and only put one shrimp in each wrap, so it can actually be wrapped properly.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie

5 cheeseburgers and two chicken sandwiches


----------



## spiritangel

I am making home made chicken fried rice again with lots of yummy veggies cause it will feed me for a few nights wont have to worry about dinner for a few days wich will give me a chance to catch up on some other things


----------



## Esther

I wasn't feeling all that hungry after work today, so I just made a green salad and threw in a little onion, some crusty homemade croutons and some more of that delicious local cheese (it's almost gone!). Topped it with oil and vinegar this time.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

BigChaz said:


> I guess it's time for me to start participating in the foodee board!
> 
> I really, really, really didn't want to go grocery shopping tonight so I cooked up some catfish I caught last week and served it over a bed of seasoned rice. Simple, no shopping required!
> 
> (Catfish were simmered in a cajun sauce I made, rice was seasoned with cajun spices, softened onion, roasted garlic, and more delicious butter)



Chaz... This looks sooooo good!



ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post this because it's yet more proof of what a dork I am, BUT these were so tasty in spite of how wrong I got the assembly. I made spring rolls for the first time. Rice paper stuffed with 2 jumbo shrimp, shredded carrot, cucumber sticks, chopped scallions, and a teaspoon or so of Hoisin sauce (used additional sauce for dipping when we ate them).. next time I'll follow the recipe and only put one shrimp in each wrap, so it can actually be wrapped properly.



I have never made spring rolls, but they sound delicious!!


----------



## isamarie69

Tonight i made seafood and vegetable jambalaya.
It looks so pretty, not sure if i can get a good photo of all the tasty colors and goodness. I put, 

Chicken broth
Stewed tomatoes
tomato paste
carrots
yellow orange peppers
celery
chayote
red and yellow onion (lol forget to buy more so all i had)
mushrooms
zucchini
This darling super thin Asparagus
Mussels
shrimp
scallops
calamari
oregano
thyme
garlic
paprika
cheyenne pepper
black pepper
bay leaves
chili powder
salt
soy sauce 
And am serving it over sticky white rice. 
LOL yeah finished late but my kids are so excited, Ill try to take a good photo.


----------



## isamarie69

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post this because it's yet more proof of what a dork I am, BUT these were so tasty in spite of how wrong I got the assembly. I made spring rolls for the first time. Rice paper stuffed with 2 jumbo shrimp, shredded carrot, cucumber sticks, chopped scallions, and a teaspoon or so of Hoisin sauce (used additional sauce for dipping when we ate them).. next time I'll follow the recipe and only put one shrimp in each wrap, so it can actually be wrapped properly.



I bet they were awesome.


----------



## isamarie69

isamarie69 said:


> Tonight i made seafood and vegetable jambalaya.
> It looks so pretty, not sure if i can get a good photo of all the tasty colors and goodness. I put,
> 
> Chicken broth
> Stewed tomatoes
> tomato paste
> carrots
> yellow orange peppers
> celery
> chayote
> red and yellow onion (lol forget to buy more so all i had)
> mushrooms
> zucchini
> This darling super thin Asparagus
> Mussels
> shrimp
> scallops
> calamari
> oregano
> thyme
> garlic
> paprika
> cheyenne pepper
> black pepper
> bay leaves
> chili powder
> salt
> soy sauce
> And am serving it over sticky white rice.
> LOL yeah finished late but my kids are so excited, Ill try to take a good photo.



LOL Tasted better then it looks, But the thin asparagus was not all that.


----------



## spiritangel

my chicken fried rice, with lots of veggies and ginger garlic and chilli yummmm


----------



## CrankySpice

spiritangel said:


> No I havent but I am not a huge porriage fan (thinking that is what oatmeal is?)



It can be a porridge, or it can be...fluffy? for lack of a better word. It all depends upon how the oats you use are cut. Steel cut oats produce a fuller cooked oat that's chewy and (IMO) delicious. Rolled oats or instant oatmeals tend to be more porridge-like.


----------



## spiritangel

CrankySpice said:


> It can be a porridge, or it can be...fluffy? for lack of a better word. It all depends upon how the oats you use are cut. Steel cut oats produce a fuller cooked oat that's chewy and (IMO) delicious. Rolled oats or instant oatmeals tend to be more porridge-like.



Ahh ok not sure I would even know where to look for oatmeal over here but it sounds way better than gloopy gluggy porriage


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be crock pot corn chowder. Max has a game tonight so it'll be all cooked and ready to go when we get home from the game this evening.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was burger kings 'original' chicken sandwich' with fries, and an order of funnel cake with frosting and a hershey sundea pie!


----------



## Neen

Unagi roll, seaweed salad, vegetable goyza..and veggie pad thai at a japanese place..


----------



## CrankySpice

2 avocados - halved, pitted, little bit of salt and pepper, eaten with a spoon. They were perfect - ripe, but not mushy and no bruises. YUM!


----------



## Gingembre

spiritangel said:


> my chicken fried rice, with lots of veggies and ginger garlic and chilli yummmm



This looks SO good! :eat1:


----------



## spiritangel

Gingembre said:


> This looks SO good! :eat1:



thanks had the last of it for dinner tonight, so 4 meals out of one batch is pretty good 3 dinners and one lunch 

and it was still as yummy as it was fresh made


----------



## littlefairywren

spiritangel said:


> my chicken fried rice, with lots of veggies and ginger garlic and chilli yummmm



Yummy....please post the recipe, hon! It looks so good


----------



## spiritangel

littlefairywren said:


> Yummy....please post the recipe, hon! It looks so good



erm I made it up I dont actually measure stuffs next time I make it I will take note promise  and then post the recipe


----------



## Surlysomething

Smothered Pork chops and rice...I should have veggies but i'm too lazy to deal with it.


----------



## HottiMegan

coconut lentil soup. It's supposed to have a thai flavor to it.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was panko breaded chicken tenders with steamed green beans and ceaser salad.


----------



## SuperMishe

I came across a recipe for "Faux Filet" and tried it tonight - it was great!
Used Black Angus ground beef - you make sort of a meatloaf mixture and wrap the mini meatloafs with bacon. Then bake them and broil them. It's a poor mans filet mignon! YUM!


----------



## spiritangel

I made a type of spag bol well actually somewhat different crushed organic tomatos, garlic onion and mince with noodles instead of pasta yumm will take a pic of tonights to share cause I forgot yesterday


----------



## Esther

HottiMegan said:


> coconut lentil soup. It's supposed to have a thai flavor to it.



That sounds absolutely amazing.


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had a veggie burger on a toasted whole-wheat bun with lettuce, pickles, and chipotle mayonnaise. Not usually a fan of mayo, but this stuff was super tasty.


----------



## HottiMegan

Esther said:


> That sounds absolutely amazing.



i ended up having salad for dinner. I was out of lemon juice that it required. so it'll be on for another night. I have a vegetarian crock pot cook book that i have been getting a lot of yummy vegan dishes out of. I love the crock pot since i'm tired by the time dinner rolls around.

Tonight will be stir fry. Quick and easy since we have to grocery shop.


----------



## CPProp

spiritangel said:


> I made a type of spag bol well actually somewhat different crushed organic tomatos, garlic onion and mince with noodles instead of pasta yumm will take a pic of tonights to share cause I forgot yesterday



I hope so I'm starving - looking at pictures of everyones fare saves me the hassle of cooking, I can just have a cheese sandwich and imagine........


----------



## Surlysomething

Fish and chips at the beach. :eat2:


----------



## Nutty

Cheeseburger...........In Paradise lol


----------



## chubbylilbelly

tuna melt, fries and of course a sundae for dessert


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh... now I want fried rice! :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

Big salad, w/ bacon & avocado.


----------



## Tracyarts

Beef-noodle-tomato soup to use up some leftover roast from Sunday night. 

Tracy


----------



## AshleyEileen

Yucatan chile flat irons, mexican rice, corn, and black beans. :eat1:


----------



## Neen

Apple sage sausages on sub roll with onion, tomato, mustard and avacado, side of BBQ potato chips


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ribs, smoked sausage and chef salad!


----------



## Fuzzy

Hungry Jack casserole


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking about getting some guac and doing taco salad for din din. It's baseball night so something easy would be awesome!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

It was going to be shrimp spring rolls again for dinner, but the grocery store was out of the rice paper wraps, so now it is shrimp curry. I'm trying to make a healthier version using Greek yogurt in place of some of the coconut milk. Actually, I don't even have coconut milk. I purchased a can of coconut cream accidentally many months ago. I'm going to use a few tablespoons of that plus the yogurt and hope for the best!


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Fried Steak dinner (the usual fixins.. taters and gravy, veggies)


----------



## spiritangel

I am making a coconut veggie curry from one of my favourite vegetarian cook books more great vegetarian dishes otherwise known as cooking with Korma yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm havent had it in years and had a craving for it


----------



## Fallenangel2904

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to post this because it's yet more proof of what a dork I am, BUT these were so tasty in spite of how wrong I got the assembly. I made spring rolls for the first time. Rice paper stuffed with 2 jumbo shrimp, shredded carrot, cucumber sticks, chopped scallions, and a teaspoon or so of Hoisin sauce (used additional sauce for dipping when we ate them).. next time I'll follow the recipe and only put one shrimp in each wrap, so it can actually be wrapped properly.



Ive wanted to make my own Spring Rolls for the LONGEST! I think you may have sparked something in me to try them soon! They look awesome!!


----------



## spiritangel

ok so the cauliflower kinda vanished and I am not sure it looks as appetising as it is it was sooo yummy







my veggie curry


----------



## Neen

curried chicken sandwiches with almonds and grapes


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade chicken noodle soup, and a "from scratch" knockoff recipe of the Red Lobster cheddar/garlic biscuits. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

*Bacon-wrapped Grilled Burger Dogs*


----------



## Neen

steak on the grill with buttered grilled corn too. Ice cream cake for dessert.:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Whole wheat pita's filled with lean, marinated pork, cucumber chunks and tzatziki.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Chicken Saltimbocca and garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Whole wheat pita's filled with lean, marinated pork, cucumber chunks and tzatziki.



I had pitas too! Mine had mixed baby greens and sprouts, falafel, black olives, feta cheese and tzatziki.


----------



## HottiMegan

In honor of Moms day, i'm getting to eat some ooey gooey cheesy spinach lasagna. Yum!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I had pitas too! Mine had mixed baby greens and sprouts, falafel, black olives, feta cheese and tzatziki.




Quick and delicious! :eat2:


----------



## Neen

Tonight is lingicia sausage on the grill in hot dog buns. Big pasta salad to with it...


----------



## MissCantBeWrong

Grilled chicken breasts (marinated w/ beer, lime, salt and pepper) w/ onions and peppers, cucumber/tomato/feta pasta salad.


----------



## mpls_girl26

Homemade Chop Suey


----------



## HottiMegan

i am out of food. So i am using up the last of my veggies in the house to make a mexican style stir fry to put on corn tortillas.


----------



## Fuzzy

Country Captain


----------



## smithnwesson

We're spending this week at North Carolina's Outer Banks. (Frisco). Mostly eating out but fixed dinner at home last night.

Local shrimp, local asparagus, some taters:







:eat2: - Jim


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made sausage burgers!


----------



## Neen

Tonight was fried fish, coleslaw, buscuits, 3 bean salad and brownies for dessert!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Spicy tempura shrimp maki, pineapple and cream cheese wontons, and banana coconut creme brulee


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had yummy flatbread pizza with mozzarella, feta, button mushrooms, roasted red peppers and artichoke hearts.


----------



## Neen

Greek greek greek! Falafal in a pita with tziki, tomato, onion, and feta. Mmmm


----------



## Neen

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Spicy tempura shrimp maki, pineapple and cream cheese wontons, and banana coconut creme brulee



WOW! That is like my dream meal!:eat1:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Neen said:


> WOW! That is like my dream meal!:eat1:



Oh goodness me it was soooo delicious! I need to lose the number to that delivery place because it's only going to lead to bad things! haha


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Making Chicken Stir Fry....Mmmmm


----------



## AtlantisAK

Fuzzy said:


> *Bacon-wrapped Grilled Burger Dogs*



I think I just came....


----------



## AtlantisAK

I'm having kielbasa and sour kraut. I make the kraut differently though....just some bagged kraut with a bit of brown sugar sprinkled on top and sliced apples. It gives a contrast to the sourness. 

My fave!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I have veggie chili warming in the crock pot. I'll be making some grilled cheese sandwiches soon.


----------



## Surlysomething

Homemade chicken teriyaki over hot rice. :eat2:


----------



## Esther

That pizza was so good last night that I had it again tonight... except this time I used mozzarella, green olives, sun dried tomatoes and button mushrooms. Mmmm.


----------



## Neen

Tonight was cranberry pot roast with potato, carrot, celery in a garlicky herbed broth.


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had a soft, fresh bakery roll stuffed with cheddar cheese, lettuce, cucumber, red onion and green olives with sub sauce and... mayonnaise. I don't even like mayo, I use it as a condiment maybe once a year... but someone mentioned cheese sandwiches with mayo earlier, and I craved it all day at work!!


----------



## Neen

Spicy szhuan chicken grilled, with a ear of corn, salad with avacado and a garden fresh tomato!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I was quite domestic tonight! haha I made bourbon glazed chicken, mixed vegetable, homemade mashed potatoes, and parmesan cheddar biscuits :eat2:


----------



## BigIzzy

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I was quite domestic tonight! haha I made bourbon glazed chicken, mixed vegetable, homemade mashed potatoes, and parmesan cheddar biscuits :eat2:



mmmmmmmm....:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

homemade chili. delicious


----------



## Witch-King

I had a smokehouse turkey sandwhich at Panera Bread which was unbelievably good. The meal consists of fresh turkey, an adequate amount of lettuce, applewood bacon, a nice thick slice of American cheese, and to top it off, it had sun dried tomatoes that makes my mouth water even now. I really recommend this sandwhich to all the sandwhich enthusiasts out there.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're hitting the Pita Pit and having falafel pitas for din din


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grilled Chicken Breasts, marinated in Italian Dressing

Wild Rice

Glazed Baby Carrots
:eat1:


----------



## cinnamitch

BBQ pork tenderloin, roasted fingerling potatoes and green beans


----------



## Laura2008

Boneless chicken breast with stewed tomatoes in olive oil w/ basil, oregano, and garlic. Topped with sauteed zucchini, mushrooms, onions, and crushed garlic. I had a bunch of leftover veggies I needed to cook up.


----------



## Fuzzy

15 bean soup 'n biscuits


----------



## HottiMegan

Vegan enchiladas again. It might become a sunday tradition. This time i food processed a lb of spinach and two bunches of cilantro to mix with the beans. It resulted in a very flavorful dinner! (i'm still eating it right now) Alex ate more than his normal 21 month old size serving.


----------



## toni

pulled pork with mac and cheese


----------



## MzDeeZyre

BLT's 
&
Fruit Salad

cuz it's too darned hot to cook anything else!


----------



## Fuzzy

It snowed on us today.. latest snowfall of the year, May 24th, since 1977. 

Definately, a Chili and cornbread dinner!


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a big salad with carrots, tofu, green olives and guacamole as the dressing. I also ate some mac n cheese i made for the boys. I have no willpower!


----------



## Tracyarts

It's going to be pretty simple. Husband wants salmon patties, so that's the main dish. And for the side I'm going to slice up the tomatoes I picked the past few days and put a little olive oil, some basil (on his - oregano on mine since I don't like basil much), and a bit of salt too. 

Tracy


----------



## Neen

Tonight was manicotti and garlic breadsticks with a side salad.


----------



## Esther

Whole wheat spaghettini and soy "meatballs" with veggie tomato sauce (mushrooms, peppers, onion and zucchini). Served with garlic toast!


----------



## Neen

Sweet Onion 'Bubba Burgers'. They were okay, but EXTREMELY greasy.. had to blot them with several napkins. Cold pasta salad, and a watermelon margarita!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made spring rolls and sesame noodles again. Can't get enough of that stuff.. We're having sliced strawberries (mine with Splenda & hubby's with sugar & whipped cream) for dessert.


----------



## HottiMegan

You're making me want to go get spring roll ingredients!! (i make mine with tofu instead of shrimp though)


----------



## Esther

Tofu spring rolls are SO good. I've never tried to make them before, though... they look so difficult.


----------



## HottiMegan

They're really easy to make if you don't mind having big fat burrito sized ones  It's time consuming to slice everything up so small. I started making them years ago. It's so tasty and they're so good that I can't stop eating them until I'm a bloated blob sitting on the couch holding the full belly.
the trick is finding the rice paper at an asian grocer. (my local regular stores dont carry much asian food) 
I like the dipping sauce so much that i have thinned it out with vinegar and made it into salad dressing. (it's just mixing peanut butter, hoisen, ginger and coconut milk)


----------



## HottiMegan

Forgot to add that dinner tonight is going to be roasted asparagus creamy soup made in my vitamix. It's a recipe on the fat free vegan and looks delish!


----------



## Christov

Tonight was a salad of rocket, spinach, carrots, tomatoes, and green peppers, all nicely mixed together with a little bit of chopped chicken.

As was the night before, and the night before that, and the night before that... you get the idea. 

My weekday meals are boring as hell because I haven't got the time nor the energy to put anything complex together, but come the weekend, I let loose like a man deranged. 

I'll bake, I'll cook, I'll fry, I'll roast. You name it, I'll cook it. Jussssst as long as you ask me on the weekend.


----------



## HottiMegan

All this spring roll talk made me go get some fresh wraps. (since i don't remember buying the ones in my cupboard  ) 
Gonna put romaine, carrots, red onion, tofu and mint in them. The sauce is coconut milk, hoisen, ginger and chunky peanut butter. I love that sauce!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Putting together a pizza.

Smoked ham, cheddar cheese and hot and spicy tomato sauce.

:eat2:


----------



## Esther

I had pizza too!
Flatbread with feta, mozzarella, artichoke hearts and mushrooms


----------



## JeanC

I've got a pork chuck roast in the crock pot to make pulled pork. I'll make some home made burger buns and serve with some veggies and a couple different kinds of BBQ sauce to put on.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tomato soup flavored with Jack Daniels infused mustard. This is one of those mustards that is so amazing i will eat it right out of the jar. Everyone who likes mustard *please* try this.

Also a side of chick peas with garlic.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just threw a pan of spinach enchiladas into the oven.. I can't wait to eat them!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Red Beans and Rice


I'm trying this recipe for the first time.


Wish me luck (it smells great!) :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Red Beans and Rice
> 
> I'm trying this recipe for the first time.
> 
> Wish me luck (it smells great!) :eat2:



I <3 Red Beans and Rice. I will/have channelled all my cajun/creole powers to your disposal.  My youth was spent at Popeye's Fried Chicken, when they served all-you-can-eat red beans and rice. (and actually, I was planning on making red rice and beans later this month..)


----------



## Fuzzy

Teriyaki grilled pork loins with wild rice pilaf, broccoli, and baby brussel sprouts.


----------



## cinnamitch

Last night i made semi healthy nachos. I took a pound of ground turkey breast, cooked it up and added some chili powder, garlic powder and other spices, then i drained a can of black beans and added those to the ground beef with just a bit of tomato sauce to make it a bit smoother. Took some baked tostitos and added the meat mixture on top, sprinkled some fat free shredded cheese and heated it up til melted. After it was hot i added salsa, tomatoes, black olives and non fat sour cream. So we got our Mexican food craving satisfied without so much guilt.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be vegan lasagna with eggplant and zucchini sliced thin instead of noodles. It's really tasty and you don't miss the cheese or noodles.


----------



## JeanC

My aunt is springing for steaks and I will be firing up the charcoal grill to cook them. I'll be making some home made ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Neen

Grilled Turkey, avacado, cranberry panini with havarti cheese with a side of rosemary french fries! Washed down with strawberry lemonade!!


----------



## HottiMegan

I am not cooking tonight so we're getting chinese takeout. It's our 12th anniversary and i don't feel like slaving in the kitchen.


----------



## HottiMegan

Le sigh.. no chinese tonight. Hubby's on call and got called back to the hospital. So i'm going to drown my sorrows in a bowl of mac n cheese. So not on my new lifestyle/diet but ya gotta have wiggle room when you're down.


----------



## CastingPearls

Buffalo wings, mexicorn and tossed spring mix


----------



## lalatx

California club on wheat from Thundercloud subs. The man who decided to combined avocado, bacon & turkey is a genius. The man who put it btw 2 pieces of fresh baked bread and adds the magic that is thunder sauce is God. Nah seriously a good sandwich.


----------



## spiritangel

for me it is the same as last night I made curtis stones chicken and leek pie yummm and have one ready to cook tonight


----------



## Neen

Terriyaki chicken, ceaser salad, and tabouli, all washed down with a pomegrant martini.


----------



## JeanC

Planning on sauteing up some sweet onion, tossing in the last of the shredded pork from last week and adding a packet of fajita seasoning. Plop on some warmed flour tortillas and top with shredded cheese. I just wish I still had some avocado left.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

Asparagus. Got a bunch at a great price!


----------



## CastingPearls

chili and cheese over a giant baked potato


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Our dinners going back several days:

Tuesday - baked salmon and wild rice, salad
Monday - Italian sausage (husband) and turkey kielbasa (me) with peppers, sauerkraut and German potato salad
Sunday - Salad and grilled cheese (ate light after Indian buffet lunch)
Saturday - pasta with veggies, pesto and a ton of parmesan cheese
Friday - Indian restaurant 

I'm a little stuck on what to make for dinner tonight. I'm grocery shopping today and considering picking up some chicken to make enchiladas, but part of me kind of likes the idea of keeping it simple and just making a big pot of soup.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I decided on dinner for tonight. I'm keeping it pretty simple with refrigerated garlic and herb cheese stuffed pasta. I'll stir-fry fresh bell pepper & onion, and add (canned/bottled) garlic, mushrooms, sun-dried tomatoes, and artichoke hearts and toss it all together with the pasta and pesto, plus lots of Parm, of course. :eat2:


----------



## Rowan

left over sbarro spinach calzone my mom brought home and i added some smoked turkey breast to it


----------



## cinnamitch

Tonight i had the Three Pepper Chipotle Butter Burger from Culvers. It has -- slices of jalapeño peppers, chipotle-spiced mayo, and habanero-spiced cheese. Plus i had a few of the spicy cheese curds. So spicy but soo good


----------



## Fuzzy

beef n smoked sausage three bean (red,black,pinto) chili with homemade wheat bread n butter :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm staying in a hotel for the next three nights so i can't really follow my vegan diet well. So i stopped off at one of my old San Jose haunts for super nachos. (It's Taco Bravo for you bay areans) These nachos are a huge pile of tortilla chips, beans, meat (which i asked them to leave off), nacho cheese, hot sauce, sour cream, black olives, tomatoes, a HUGE pile of shredded cheddar cheese and jalepenos. They cram it into a big take out box. I ate half and can barely move.


----------



## Lovelyone

a grilled salmon burger, a piece of breaded baked tilapia, a side salad with roma tomatoes and lettuce and cheese...and some grapefruit segments.


----------



## Tracyarts

A dinner plate from the daily special menu at a local homestyle cooking restaurant. I picked grilled chicken strips with grilled tomato, onion, and bell peppers. Along with green beans, turnip greens, and black eyed peas. And one of their awesome fresh baked rolls. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

grilled hot dogs, tossed salad, grillin' beans, macaroni salad, wine.\
debating about the corn on the cob.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Our FREE Papa John's pizza with mushrooms, onions, sausage and black olives. Free is always good!


----------



## JeanC

Papa Murphy's new Chicken Bacon Ranch pizza and cheese bread


----------



## lalatx

Leftovers from a cook out/pool party yesterday. One of my friends is some kind of a cooking ninja. 

Tandoori chicken & beef skewers
Hummus 
Tabouli
Grilled onions & tomatoes 
Pita bread 
Tzatziki sauce
Cherry rice 
Fresh pineapple


----------



## Esther

Today I had a whole wheat wrap stuffed with mixed baby greens, diced onion, alfalfa sprouts, hunks of grilled salmon, mozzarella cheese (not my cheese of choice for this particular wrap, but it's all I had in the house), and sweet vidalia onion dressing. It was just a bunch of leftover random stuff thrown together... and usually I despise any kind of cheese near any kind of fish... but strangely enough, it tasted amazing today.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i'm gonnna make some sort of enchilada or black bean casserole


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

mexican lasagna that my little guy helped me make. he's becomming quite the chef! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

chinese take out (kung pao, general tsaos, beef-n-broccoli, pork lo mein)


----------



## HottiMegan

7 layer dip: beans, salsa, guac, sour cream, cilantro, olives and cheese. All of this was scooped up with baked tortilla chips. God how i miss cheese. I really need to keep it far away from me!!


----------



## Esther

I had a horrible day today, so when I got home I made every comfort food within reach:
Barbecued corn on the cob, mushrooms and onions browned on the stove, steamed fresh sweet peas, and smashed potatoes (baby russets with the skin left on, boiled to within an inch of their life and battered around with butter and garlic 'til they fall apart).
It helped a bit.


----------



## CastingPearls

crab rangoon
extra spicy sesame chicken
garlic sauteed broccoli
double pork fried rice


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be my vegan lasagna sans noodles. But this time, instead of eggplant as the noodles, i'm going to slice zucchini thinly and make that. I'm in the mood for Italian. We're going to have juicy ripe nectarines for dessert. They're so juicy that i have to wash my chest, neck, chin down afterwards. (tanktops don't catch much of the juices)


----------



## Lovelyone

ginger-teriyaki chicken and rice, broccoli and cheese bake.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Chopped tomato and avocado salad with a splash of olive oil and sea salt.


----------



## goofy girl

Peanut butter & jelly, pickles, and baby carrots. (pickles and carrots on the side, not in the sandwich). It was too hot to cook but I've been craving a PBJ so it worked well!


----------



## HottiMegan

This It's zucchini basil soup. I veered off the recipe by stuffing my vitamix as full as i could with spinach. (probably like a lb of spinach)


----------



## Dromond

We're having "Build Your Own Pizza" night tonight. We each have toppings we love but the other doesn't like. So we set out a number of ingredients and then we each use the ingredients we want to make our pizzas. I went simple tonight, with just cheese, sweet Italian sausage, and black olives. Jackie likes more toppings. She used cheese (of course), pepperoni, black olives, tomatoes, onions and mushrooms. I usually use tomatoes also, but I just didn't feel it this time.

The pizzas are baking.


----------



## spiritangel

I am making my chicken fried rice cause then I wont have to do more than reheat dinner over the weekend hmm or mayby chicken rissotto I havent decided yet


----------



## Fuzzy

Red rice and beans


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had a nice lentil curry with fresh soft naan.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of either chili or enchilada casserole again


----------



## Fuzzy

club sammiches on pumperknickel with chicken noodle soup


----------



## qwertyman173

Pork chops with barbecue sauce, sweet potatos and sweetcorn.

Fake southern food, yeah...!


----------



## HottiMegan

Mexican salad with a whole lot of cilantro, 1/3 a can of vegetarian chili, carrots, romaine and a cilantro dressing i got at Trader Joes. It's yummy!


----------



## lalatx

Sauteed chicken breast with a sauce made of limes, sour cream, cilantro and Serrano's. Topped with a wee bit of monterey jack cheese. 

Served with fresh flour tortillas and black bean, corn and avocado salsa.


----------



## KayaNee

BBQ'd chicken breast with roasted red potatoes and vegetable medley.


----------



## Fuzzy

porterhouse steak and baker potatoes  maybe with a peppercorn rubb and blue cheese crumbles broiled on top


----------



## Cupcake91

Blueberry honey butter and toast. Not a traditional dinner, but you work with that you've got haha.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's 9:49 and i'm hungry. Haven't done dinner. i just don't know what to make! I think some whole wheat penne and tomato basil sauce.


----------



## JeanC

Anything that doesn't have to be cooked. It has gotten too hot for that. Will probably look at tuna fish sandwiches. Last night it was a huge salad of classic iceberg mix with sliced crimini mushrooms, shredded cheeses and sliced deli ham. I still have some of the salad mix and 'shrooms, so sandwiches with salad on the side.

Oh, and a big ol' glass of iced tea.


----------



## cinnamitch

I threw together a skillet meal
turkey sausage, kale, canned diced tomatoes, onions, can of fat free cream of celery soup and brown rice.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled rubbed sirloin, grilled bacon wrapped corn-on-the-cob and mashed potatoes w/gravy.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Chicken thighs on the grill, marinated in balsamic/basil, with some leftover rice, and sauteed spinach in garlic and oil with some sundried tomatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan

2nd time this week.. i made enchilada soup.. i seem to be having a mexican food run this week


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Grilled rubbed sirloin, *grilled bacon wrapped corn-on-the-cob *and mashed potatoes w/gravy.



Woah.... What was that you said?


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Woah.... What was that you said?


Yup...don't shuck the corn, just clean off all the silk and soak all the ears for about an hour in the sink or a pot, whatever....then pull back the husks, wrap long strips of thick cut bacon, sprinkle with hot salt (or make your own with salt, cayenne and brown sugar) then rewrap with the husks and grill until done. So good. 
If you want to take a short cut, buy frozen ears, wrap bacon, sprinkle with salt and wrap in foil....not the same but still great.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Grilled BBQ Ribs, Roasted Potato's with Peppers and Onions, and Sweet Corn on the Cob. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm really tired today so i'm going to make whole wheat pasta with low fat sauce. I might doctor it up with a bag of worthington crumbles. And extra garlic of course


----------



## AuntHen

spicy tuna croquettes and fresh steamed green beans :happy:


----------



## Lovelyone

end of the month get what you can of of the fridge night tuna sandwich and grapefruit.


----------



## Fuzzy

dutch oven tamale pie


----------



## spiritangel

Home made asian noodle soup

Is something I used to make for my co workers at lunch lots when I worked at the nutrimetics call centre and I havent had it in over 10years I seem to be rediscovering things I havent had in forever and wondering why I havent

went to the local asian grocery store and got fish balls, fried tofu puffs and bbq pork 

is really easy actually just put on about 2 cups of water per person, add in a little veggie stock (or use pre made veggie or chicken stock) add in some thin slices of ginger and chilli

then add in your harder veggies I used cauliflower broccolli and mushrooms tonight and let them cook in the simmering stock then add in your pork, tofu and fish balls (you can also use chicken and pretty much whatever veggies you have or want to use) throw in some rice vermicelli let it cook for a couple of more minutes stir through some shallotts (think they are called spring onions in the states the long green ones not the little onion ones) and pour into bowls

if your doing indavidual serves just blanch the veggies and heat the meats through and noodles put them into the indavidual bowls then pour the soup stock over

omg sooo good and healthy, no added fat at all but even better than that its tasty and sooooo yummmmmmmmm

and I am sooo full now


----------



## Dromond

Dinner is going to be a cooperative effort.

I'm making a skillet dish with sausage and ground beef, orzo cooked in beef broth, onions, bell peppers and spices. Jackie is making fresh corn on the cob, and if she's feeling up to it will also make banana bread.

The skillet dish was inspired by making beef rice-a-roni and adding ground beef. This will be much better.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am trying to decide between a vegan creamy cauliflower soup or falafel.. I got a big pack of falafel and taziki (can't spell that yogurty sauce) at costco yesterday. Im thinking of doing the soup so i can have leftovers for tomorrow. If i made the soup we'd have to eat it all tomorrow cuz we're taking off for the 4th and 5th.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mesquite-grilled steak fajitas


----------



## annetang

My boyfriend is going to prepare for the supper. I'm looking forward to that. Haha!


----------



## annetang

spiritangel said:


> Home made asian noodle soup
> 
> Is something I used to make for my co workers at lunch lots when I worked at the nutrimetics call centre and I havent had it in over 10years I seem to be rediscovering things I havent had in forever and wondering why I havent
> 
> went to the local asian grocery store and got fish balls, fried tofu puffs and bbq pork
> 
> is really easy actually just put on about 2 cups of water per person, add in a little veggie stock (or use pre made veggie or chicken stock) add in some thin slices of ginger and chilli
> 
> then add in your harder veggies I used cauliflower broccolli and mushrooms tonight and let them cook in the simmering stock then add in your pork, tofu and fish balls (you can also use chicken and pretty much whatever veggies you have or want to use) throw in some rice vermicelli let it cook for a couple of more minutes stir through some shallotts (think they are called spring onions in the states the long green ones not the little onion ones) and pour into bowls
> 
> if your doing indavidual serves just blanch the veggies and heat the meats through and noodles put them into the indavidual bowls then pour the soup stock over
> 
> omg sooo good and healthy, no added fat at all but even better than that its tasty and sooooo yummmmmmmmm
> 
> and I am sooo full now



I've never heard about the home made asian noodle soup you mentioned above, though I am a native from China.
You must be very good at cooking. It seems that the soup is quite nutritious and yum, yum, yummy.
I want to :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> Home made asian noodle soup
> 
> Is something I used to make for my co workers at lunch lots when I worked at the nutrimetics call centre and I havent had it in over 10years I seem to be rediscovering things I havent had in forever and wondering why I havent
> 
> went to the local asian grocery store and got fish balls, fried tofu puffs and bbq pork
> 
> is really easy actually just put on about 2 cups of water per person, add in a little veggie stock (or use pre made veggie or chicken stock) add in some thin slices of ginger and chilli
> 
> then add in your harder veggies I used cauliflower broccolli and mushrooms tonight and let them cook in the simmering stock then add in your pork, tofu and fish balls (you can also use chicken and pretty much whatever veggies you have or want to use) throw in some rice vermicelli let it cook for a couple of more minutes stir through some shallotts (think they are called spring onions in the states the long green ones not the little onion ones) and pour into bowls
> 
> if your doing indavidual serves just blanch the veggies and heat the meats through and noodles put them into the indavidual bowls then pour the soup stock over
> 
> omg sooo good and healthy, no added fat at all but even better than that its tasty and sooooo yummmmmmmmm
> 
> and I am sooo full now


That DOES sound delish. And we call the the long green onions scallions. Shallots are little hybrids of onion and garlic, also delicious.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made falafel salad today. It has a head of romaine lettuce (yep one head all for me) 4 crumbled falafel patties, tzatziki yogurt, hummus and green olives with a sprinkling of feta. It is sooo much better having it salad style than pita style. I'm enjoying it! It was so easy since i got a box of falafel at Costco.


----------



## lalatx

Made dinner tonight for 8 people

Buttermilk fried chicken
Red smashed potatoes with roasted garlic
fresh baked rolls
cream gravy
salad 
sweet iced tea


----------



## CastingPearls

Went to the Eveready Diner in Carmel, NY again.

I had jumbo shrimp and chicken in penne pasta with gorgonzola cream sauce. It was full of delicious sauteed baby spinach, roasted garlic and sun-dried tomatoes. I only ate a third of it, it was so big. We'll share the leftovers for supper tomorrow.

Spouse had braised short-ribs with a stir-fry rainbow pepper medley and mashed potatoes.

Also, hot sourdough bread n butter, a gorgeous tossed salad with fresh tomato basil vinaigrette, a sampler called a pile-up, and we shared a big slice of carrot cake.


----------



## liz (di-va)

On-Sale Dinner (all ingredients here noted were purchased ON SALE!)

- salad made with leftover brown basmati rice cooked in chicken stock; hothouse cucumber; tuna; all mixed with vinaigrette with base of fresh lime juice and 3 different mustards

- macerated strawberries (lime & sugar)

- oatmeal cookies with bittersweet & semisweet chips

- smoothie made from the less perfect strawberries, also: frozen peaches and blueberries; wheat germ; flax seed; cranberry/grape juice; seltzer; and a splash of lemonade

YAY ON SALE FOOD.


----------



## HottiMegan

I don't feel like fussing so i'm doing a chili casserole..


----------



## Dromond

BLT sandwiches and corn on the cob. :eat2:

Simple to make, and oh so delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I don't feel like fussing so i'm doing a chili casserole..



Woah.. that still sounds like fussing... post recipe pls thx


----------



## Esther

Tonight I stuffed spinach, red onion, black olives, cucumber, alfalfa sprouts, feta cheese and tzatziki into a whole wheat pita. It tasted delicious on such a hot day!


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Woah.. that still sounds like fussing... post recipe pls thx



It's sooo easy...

I took 3 cans of vegetarian chili
1 can of enchilada sauce
1c couscous
1 can of petite diced tomatoes
4 corn tortillas ripped up
1 package of ground meatless (worthington crumbles)

Mixed it all up, spread it into a lasagna pan and baked for 40 minutes at 350 

I used to put a nice thick crust of monterey jack on it but i don't eat cheese any more.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It's sooo easy...
> 
> I took 3 cans of vegetarian chili
> 1 can of enchilada sauce
> 1c couscous
> 1 can of petite diced tomatoes
> 4 corn tortillas ripped up
> 1 package of ground meatless (worthington crumbles)
> 
> Mixed it all up, spread it into a lasagna pan and baked for 40 minutes at 350
> 
> I used to put a nice thick crust of monterey jack on it but i don't eat cheese any more.



quick question, did you prepare the couscous before mixing with the other ingredients?


----------



## HottiMegan

nope i threw it in dry. It soaks up the enchilada sauce and the juice from the tomatoes.

Tonight's dinner is spaghetti with zucchini and lots of onions. (going swimming before dinner and need a quick meal after so the boys can get to bed at a good time)


----------



## Fuzzy

cold dill tortellini, broccoli, and cauliflower salad


----------



## HottiMegan

Taco salad. Hubby's request. Even Max is excited. If only he'd eat the lettuce part. I'm going to get him some taco shells and put his mixture in that.


----------



## Orchid

homemade lentilsoup
plums , cherries and greek yoghurt


----------



## agnieszka

homemade veg soup with oven baked rolls


----------



## MisticalMisty

cooking for the next several days:

taco burgers
bacon burgers-bacon inside and out!
taco meat for stuffed poblanos and tacos for the hubs


----------



## CastingPearls

Orchard chicken salad Subway 6" with extra baby spinach.


----------



## MissCrissi

Grabbed some top sirloin wrapped in bacon from Publix today and I'm going to grill 'em out on the charcoal grill. Making homemade mashed potatoes with golden potatoes, boston market chicken gravy, and mixed vegetables! I'll have pics up once I'm done!


----------



## EvilPrincess

styrofoam box of southern love - from the local meat and three 

Fried Pork Chops
Dressing
Green Beans
Mashed Potatoes and Gravy
Corn Bread -

washed it all down with a couple of glasses of tea....


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tonight I made a simple no-name mac n cheese (extra creamy variety), as well as some homemade Pomegranate Green iced tea. And the main course? Pork button bones cooked in steak spice marinade and zesty italian vinaigrette.

I typically use the vinaigrette with my salads cuz it's my favourite topping, but I heard that cooking meat in vinegar actually makes it more tender and juicy, so I decided to try it since there wasn't enough marinade to go around from the steak spice. It is _phenomenal._ I am very proud of everything I made tonight


----------



## Christov

Tonight, I made a peanut, onion, tomato, and garlic sauce to go with my lemon chicken and home-made tortillas.

Sadly, it being Friday the 13th, my terrible luck frizzed out big time. The chicken came out tasteless and sorta slimy, the tortillas broke to pieces and tasted like ass, so I sat with a spoon and a bowl of chunky sauce silently weeping.


----------



## spiritangel

aww huggles Christov even the best of us have an off day

I am making taco smush salad, sounds not so great tastes awesome and I have been craving it even adding cucumber and capsicum to it for extra crunch cant wait


----------



## goofy girl

We're attempting to make salmon on the grill, and dill red baby potatoes. If it doesn't look like crap I'll take pics lol


----------



## Dromond

Pork tenderloin with mac n' cheese and mixed veggies. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Double roast pork lo mein and crab rangoon


----------



## one2one

I had leftover duck, so I made fried rice. I tried using just a little of the skin and fat over the breast and fried small pieces of it in the pan before I put in the vegetables (snow pea pods, red pepper, a little onion and garlic). I always use a little sesame oil, too. It worked really well! I just had very yummy duck fried rice with a few little crispy bits.


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a cold plate. Sliced tomatoes and cucumbers from the garden. Very very good.


----------



## Isa

A friend gave us some Buffalo Ribeye Steaks and not know anything else to do with them, I threw them in the crockpot (don't judge me 
) so hopefully around dinner time they'll be ready for eating. 

I am very curious to taste it as I've heard many good things about Buffalo meat.


----------



## lalatx

We had a BBQ at the house yesterday and there are a lot of leftovers. 

I shall be having a spicy sirloin burger, a few cilantro lime wings and some red potatoes.


----------



## CastingPearls

Isa said:


> A friend gave us some Buffalo Ribeye Steaks and not know anything else to do with them, I threw them in the crockpot (don't judge me
> ) so hopefully around dinner time they'll be ready for eating.
> 
> I am very curious to taste it as I've heard many good things about Buffalo meat.


It is quite tasty. Enjoy.


----------



## MisticalMisty

pan seared ribeyes seasoned with salt and pepper and seared in brown butter and finished in the oven.

Mini churros and mini funnel cakes from JITB for dessert. Back on the low carb diet tomorrow.


----------



## Tracyarts

Slow cooker pot roast, so it's already in the works for tonight.

We picked up a chuck roast at the farmer's market Saturday from the local farmer who has grass-grazed beef. I'm making it with onion, garlic, mushrooms, and potatoes. I'll probably have my husband stop off at the deli with the big salad bar on his way home and get a to-go box full of stuff so we can have a crispy fresh garden salad with all the different veggies in it as well.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

a HUGE asian salad. I'm re-upping my efforts in my vegan diet (i sort of fell off the wagon) .


----------



## goofy girl

HottiMegan said:


> a HUGE asian salad. I'm re-upping my efforts in my vegan diet (i sort of fell off the wagon) .



Just because I'm nosey lol when you aren't a vegan do you mean you're eating dairy and stuff, or do you ever actually eat meat?


----------



## CastingPearls

Rib-eye steak sandwich with melted provolone and a glass of cabernet.


----------



## spiritangel

another of my made up creations garlic prawn stirfry and it was goo oo ood

I made it a little diff to how I did it the first time and will definately make it again


----------



## HottiMegan

goofy girl said:


> Just because I'm nosey lol when you aren't a vegan do you mean you're eating dairy and stuff, or do you ever actually eat meat?



no meat, just cheese.. I've never eaten meat. My addiction to cheese is strong though. All other dairy is meh.. so other than cheese i'd be 100% vegan.


----------



## HottiMegan

tonight's dinner is zucchini basil soup. recipe here


----------



## goofy girl

HottiMegan said:


> no meat, just cheese.. I've never eaten meat. My addiction to cheese is strong though. All other dairy is meh.. so other than cheese i'd be 100% vegan.



I can certainly understand the cheese addiction! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> a HUGE asian salad. I'm re-upping my efforts in my vegan diet (i sort of fell off the wagon) .



oooh.. I coulda had an asian salad.. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl

cheese, prosuitto, olives, grapes and a nice loaf of italian bread


----------



## Tracyarts

Takeout from a local Chinese food place. I had something called "Vegetarian Delight" that had pretty much every veggie in the kitchen stir fried with a simple sauce like they put in moo goo gai pan. So, carrots, mushrooms, cauliflower, broccoli, green and red bell peppers, baby corn, snow peas, bok choi, water chestnuts, bamboo shoot strips, onion, and sprouts. I think that's it at least... Along with some tofu cubes. And an egg roll and some hot and sour soup. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Honey Bunches of Oats with Almonds.. Yeah I know.. too hot to cook and very tasty


----------



## Orchid

pasta and salad


----------



## Fuzzy

seven-way cincinnati style chili (spaghetti, chili, shredded cheese, diced onions, sliced jalopenos, sour cream, and beans)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Ham, cheese and cheeto sandwich. It's yummy


----------



## theladypoet

Homemade hamburgers, oven fries, and Greek salad. Mmmm, oven fries:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade pork tamales


----------



## Orchid

roasted chicken
rice 
salad


----------



## spiritangel

for me it was asian noodle soup veggie version that I ended up spilling part of down my cleavage grrr why do I always seem to do that with soup


----------



## HottiMegan

we're making tacos/taco salad for dinner. I wanted to do something fun and Max loves tacos


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm in a soup mood. I'm making a pot of beef soup and taco soup


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

roast lamb, scalloped potatoes, green beans and a nice salad.


mr. jigglesworth


----------



## Rowan

Snow and Dungeoness crab legs. Dont think i'll have anything with them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Porketta sandwich with mashed potatoes and gravy
Also, peanut butter pie.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're going for broke on unhealthy food for dinner.. Never ending pasta bowl at Olive Garden  mmmmmm:eat1::eat1::eat2::eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

HottiMegan said:


> We're going for broke on unhealthy food for dinner.. Never ending pasta bowl at Olive Garden  mmmmmm:eat1::eat1::eat2::eat2:



That creamy portobello mushroom/parm sauce was AMAZING to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Greek marinated chicken breast on a soft bun that is covered in a layer of cream cheese and tzaziki sauce

with an ear of Chilliwack corn on the cob-best in the world!

:eat2:


----------



## Dromond

Beef stew with cheese cornbread on the side. :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch

We had Spaghetti with a really garlicky meat sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

MisticalMisty said:


> That creamy portobello mushroom/parm sauce was AMAZING to me.



we ended up having to leave the restaurant before even getting a seat (it was over a half hour wait) Alex was having a melt down.. ah the joys of being a mom. I was all dolled up in a cute dress and make up and the works.. all for not.. we wound up going home and feeding the boys a quick meal and sending them to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy

Had a cheezburger attack, and had to visit McDonaldsBurgerKingCarlsJrDelTacoWendysTacoAmigo until I found something that hit the spot.
 :doh: :blush: :smitten:   :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

I have been having trouble deciding what I want to eat lately and even though we have hit spring it is cold and wet soo I made (from scratch and made up recipe) Mushroom and Olive rissotto definately will make it again, although any rissotto die hards will notice mine isnt super oozey as I like a firmer risotto


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight is going to be falafel. We were at Costco and i decided it would be good to have for dinner. I like it with sprouts but couldn't get any at Trader joes so i'll just use romaine :|


----------



## CastingPearls

Penne pasta in a pink vodka sauce with sausage, peas and sun-dried tomatoes. 
And a glass of wine.


----------



## Esther

Tonight I had whole-wheat spaghettini with garlic, olive oil, anchovies and parmesan cheese. I don't eat such plain food very often but it's one of my all-time favourite pasta dishes.


----------



## BBW_Blondie

Tonight was beef and broccoli but I am keeping my fingers crossed that Texas evenings will cool off soon so I can make a big pot of chili...:eat1:


----------



## Orchid

homemade spring rolls with sweet chili sauce


----------



## big_col

Tonight as i am away with work and they are picking up the bill :eat2:
starters - Breaded mushrooms with garlic dip
Main - large mixed grill
strawberrys and icecream to top it off :eat1:
and 8hrs to sleep it off


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade ham and navy bean soup


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm going for a crappy, unhealthy dinner.. home made pizza. Vegan diet starts again next week after the surgery.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I love Indian food more than should probably be allowed. Tonight I'm ordering chicken tikka masala and garlic naan.


----------



## CastingPearls

BBW ribs, corn on the cob with butter and hot salt, and cole slaw. 
And pink lemonade.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> *BBW ribs*, corn on the cob with butter and *hot salt*, and cole slaw.
> And pink lemonade.



Oooh.. BBW ribs... hope you're referring to the cook.  What's Hot salt?


----------



## CastingPearls

Ha ha! That was BBQ ribs!! Morton Hot Salt






Sorry the image is teeny-weenie...having 'puter problems.....


----------



## Tracyarts

Steak, mixed greens, steamed broccoli and cauliflower, and baked beans. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Freshetta flat bread Zesty italian pizza, with additional thin pepperoni and dry salami slices added on.. Mmm.. that was tasty.


----------



## Orchid

dinner this evening will be pasta & salad


----------



## spiritangel

doh knew I posted the pic in the wrong thread I had this







Veggie Nachos (and yes there is cheese but is covered by the salsa) with Strawberry and Tomato Salsa and might I say it was an experiment that worked extremely well


----------



## HottiMegan

Taco salad is on the menu tonight  I'm about to run out and get the lettuce.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken-fried-steak, baked idaho potatoes, white sweet corn on the cob


----------



## Cynthia

Dinner: My mother's southern macaroni & cheese, vegetarian-style collard greens (with olive oil and garlic), and roasted vegetables (which she cooks with assorted herbs and Italian dressing)

Aaaah! It's always nice to visit home.


----------



## Orchid

sauerkraut , mashed potatoes & sausage


----------



## Fuzzy

Navaho Tacos - fry bread, with chili, salsa, cheese, lettuce, and sour cream.


----------



## Alicia33

We are having bbq chicken on the grill, green beans and something else, I just haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Dromond

Red beans and sausage over cornbread. :eat2:

It's actually supposed to be over rice, with cornbread on the side. Sadly, I cannot digest rice.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonton egg-drop soup, steamed dumplings, sesame chicken and double pork fried rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken and stuffing casserole


----------



## Brenda

Dh made split pea soup along with grilled swiss cheese sandwiches and some left over coleslaw I made a few days ago. I made a peach crisp for dessert and it was spectacular.


----------



## Alicia33

I guess I will be making pancakes, sausage and eggs for dinner tonight


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

CarlaSixx said:


> Tonight I made a simple no-name mac n cheese (extra creamy variety), as well as some homemade Pomegranate Green iced tea. And the main course? Pork button bones cooked in steak spice marinade and zesty italian vinaigrette.
> 
> I typically use the vinaigrette with my salads cuz it's my favourite topping, but I heard that cooking meat in vinegar actually makes it more tender and juicy, so I decided to try it since there wasn't enough marinade to go around from the steak spice. It is _phenomenal._ I am very proud of everything I made tonight



Interesting with the pomegrante green iced tea, how much did you use? I've been getting more & more into all things pomegrante over the last 3 1/2 yrs. I like blueberry & pomegrante things like the gum by Trident to Vitaminwater. But I've been wanting to experiment with that and other flavors as well. What's your favorite flavor to pair up with pomegrante?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked salmon, rice pilaf, steamed mixed vegetables. Homemade pumpkin pie for dessert!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

my tummy is full of a large #22 from togos (a cheese sub) i didn't wanna cook... too tired... Max got out of the hospital. its a lot of work post op.


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted chicken 
green salad
ovenroasted sweet potatoes with butter


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Homemade Pizza

Sausage, Canadian Bacon and Mushroom.......YUM!!:eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

probably either more chilli that I made last night or prawns and salad havent decided yet


----------



## Dromond

Jackie made chicken with homemade dressing and mixed veggies.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wendy's Baconator and chili with cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Wendy's Baconator and chili with cheese.



Oooh.. that's what I wanted.. 

cold sesame noodles


----------



## MisticalMisty

Making enchiladas with some low carb tortillas. Hopefully they turn out well.!


----------



## Surlysomething

My first attempt at red lentil, vegetable soup. Hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making rice and broccoli. Max requested it and since he's post op, he gets nearly anything he wants.  I haven't made it in months.


----------



## Surlysomething

HottiMegan said:


> I'm making rice and broccoli. Max requested it and since he's post op, he gets nearly anything he wants.  I haven't made it in months.




I love how your kids request healthy choices.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red lentils, veggies and rice soup, with smoked sausage.


----------



## CastingPearls

Peanut butter, honey and 'nanner sammich.


----------



## Tracyarts

I made a big pot of homemade chicken noodle soup. So we had it tonight and will be having it for lunch again tommorrow and then either lunch or supper on Tuesday.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

samosas and salad.. i found a pack of them in the freezer section of Costco today.. yum!


----------



## Alicia33

I am making baked spaghetti :eat2:


----------



## SSBBWMJ

Steak fajitas


----------



## Alicia33

Tonight we ordered Pizza Hut. Veggie lover's thin and crispy:eat2:


----------



## Cynthia

Chilled shrimp with seasoned with dill and lemon ... Aaaah! Thanks, mother-in-law!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in the mood for a big asian salad for din din tonight  Maybe i'll even make some spring rolls.


----------



## Fuzzy

Truck-stop chili stacked enchiladas


----------



## Orchid

shrimps , potato salad & fruit cocktail


----------



## HottiMegan

Velveta shells and cheese.. Vegan diet starts back up tomorrow..


----------



## lalatx

Oven roasted chicken, roasted red potatoes with garlic, sea salt and a bit of olive oil, salad and sweet iced tea.


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted chicken drumsticks with lots of spices
rice & kidney beans 
green salad with homemade vinaigrette

homemade vinaigrette
virgin olive oil
raspberry vinegar
freshly milled pepper
seasalt
dried chili flakes
lime juice , freshly squeezed


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be broccoli rice. I didn't get to Costco for onions this week so i have to make it simple.. Tomorrow will have some fun stuff!


----------



## Alicia33

I cooked pinto beans, turnip greens, and hubby picked up a couple of roast chickens. It was very yummy:eat2:


----------



## Mishty

Alicia33 said:


> I cooked pinto beans, turnip greens, and hubby picked up a couple of roast chickens. It was very yummy:eat2:



Mama is using the leftover pintos to make chili right now.... :eat2:
Smells so darn good! 

Have you ever tried making chicken veggie soup from those chickens? Those roased and rotisserie chickens add the BEST flavor to big pot of soup!


----------



## cactopus

One Pan Double Beef and Bacon with extra cheese:
Pepperoni, Ground Beef, and Rasher Bacon with my new really weird favorite pizza topping (as of tonight) a swirl of yellow mustard (yes... they put mustard on some pizzas over here)

Bottle of Toohey's New

One Créme Brulee Puffie

Pizza was wonderful, puffie... meh.


----------



## Alicia33

Mishty said:


> Mama is using the leftover pintos to make chili right now.... :eat2:
> Smells so darn good!
> 
> Have you ever tried making chicken veggie soup from those chickens? Those roased and rotisserie chickens add the BEST flavor to big pot of soup!



I agree, they do give some yummy richness to soups! I made a big pot of stock from them the other night. I love good homeade soup:eat2:


----------



## Alicia33

I didn't get to post last night. Hubby took me and the girls to Olive Garden for my birthday (it's my favorite place to eat):eat2: and I had smoked mozzarella fonduta for an appetizer, steak gorgonzola-alfredo for my entree, and for dessert, 3 little dolcini's---amaretto tiramisu with almond cookie crumble, chocolate mousse with dark chocolate cookie crust, and limoncello mousse with vanilla cookie crust. The limoncello mousse was my fave, it was so good!


----------



## TinyTum

Toad in the Hole.

Well, it will be once hubby is home from work.  (He's late again) 

Funny thing is that I don't like sausages so I just have the 'hole' bit i.e. the batter! :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I am obsessed with The Black Eyed Pea's fried pickles with jalapeno ranch dressing. So I had an order of those with chicken strips.


----------



## Fuzzy

southern-fried taters and sausage with cream gravy


----------



## spiritangel

Chorizo and white bean stew with sundried tomatos and olives yummm


----------



## Orchid

pasta salad & cheese


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm trying to decide between veggie filled pasta sauce and whole wheat linguine or taco salad. I'm leaning towards the veggie since i have a couple eggplants that i can use and i have some zucchini to use up. Ooh and i think i have a red pepper or two in the fridge.. I guess i have decided.. veggie sauce with linguine


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted chicken rice salad
chardonnay wine


----------



## Fuzzy

slow roasted bbq beef... probably served as sammiches


----------



## Brenda

Homemade leek and potato soup along with ham sandwiches on delicious crusty rolls I bought from the bakery earlier today.


----------



## Alicia33

We are having homemade beef stew for supper tonight:eat2:


----------



## theladypoet

Ginger turkey lettuce wraps with pineapple salsa and french bread :eat2:


----------



## prettyssbbw

Papa Murphy's Thin crust pepperoni pizza mmm:wubu::eat2::eat1:


----------



## smithnwesson

Brenda said:


> Homemade leek and potato soup along with ham sandwiches on delicious crusty rolls I bought from the bakery earlier today.


Any leftovers? I'm on my way to your place. . .


----------



## activistfatgirl

My veggie version of Cincinnati Chili which is probably closer to goulash than the original (chili beans, black beans, veggie sausage, onions, garlic, carrots, sugar, cayenne over spaghetti). Roomie never eats my weird food so I've got food for the week.


----------



## Fuzzy

activistfatgirl said:


> My veggie version of Cincinnati Chili which is probably closer to goulash than the original (chili beans, black beans, veggie sausage, onions, garlic, carrots, sugar, cayenne over spaghetti). Roomie never eats my weird food so I've got food for the week.



Interesting... which parts are the chili, and which parts are the toppings?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Just had a lovely dinner with Phil. I made Meatloaf, Roasted Potatoes with Rosemary & Chives, Glazed Baby Carrots and Croissants.
:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

A new Cuban/Puerto Rican take-out place opened in Port Jervis, so I HAD to have:

Cubano Sandwich (ham, roast pork, swiss cheese, thin sliced pickles and a garlicky sauce on crispy flaky Cuban bread, grilled and flattened in a press.

Amarillos (fried or baked sliced yellow bananas <sweet>)

Enpanadas de Carne (ground seasoned beef in flaky pastry pockets <fried>)

Relleno de Papas (Mashed potato balls filled with spicy beef)

Flan (caramel custard)


----------



## Orchid

homemade mexican tamales


----------



## crayola box

last night- Salmon cakes with shiritaki noodles in a vegan faux alfredo sauce with spinach. Quartered tomato on top.


----------



## HottiMegan

yippee! We're going for chinese! I don't have to cook or do dishes   It's a coworkers birthday of hubby's and they've been wanting to get together with us. So yeah! I'm going to even wear my boots and pencil skirt to dress up a bit


----------



## AmazingAmy

HottiMegan said:


> yippee! We're going for chinese! I don't have to cook or do dishes   It's a coworkers birthday of hubby's and they've been wanting to get together with us. So yeah! I'm going to even wear my boots and pencil skirt to dress up a bit



I haven't had Chinese in such a long time... think of me?


----------



## HottiMegan

I had broccoli with garlic sauce, veggie chow mein and sweet and sour tofu.. all yummy and i did think of you


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Fried steak (had to take pictures, ya know  )


----------



## Alicia33

We are having hamburgers with sauteed onions and a fried egg thrown on. It's gonna be good:eat1:


----------



## Brenda

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes and roasted acorn squash with a honey vinaigrette.

I found the meatloaf recipe here http://www.thatsmyhome.com/momsdiner/beef/market.htm and it is fabulous and very moist. I don't make the gravy as it just is just delicious with some of the sauce dripped over it and baked in and I used homemade breadcrumbs because I had them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Stuffed shells with meat sauce and extra cheese. Italian bread. And a glass of wine.


----------



## Mishty

New XXL Chalupa from Taco Bell

YES!


----------



## MisticalMisty

What we in Texas and Oklahoma call Rotel. Velveeta, Hot sausage and a can of rotel.

Yummers


----------



## Alicia33

I am cooking fried chicken, pinto beans, cheesy carrots and cauliflower and biscuits and gravy :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud

Philly Cheesesteak Pizza!

View attachment 85675


I should've added green peppers and onion!


----------



## Brenda

Sausage (from a great local Italian shop) with roasted peppers, onions and eggplant with beautiful crusty rolls from the same Italian shop. May add a side of homemade marinara to dunk it all in.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Baked Tilapia, mashed potatoes and broccoli. Along with wine of course. yumm


----------



## HottiMegan

We're officially out of groceries. So I just sent hubby down the street to the Chinese restaurant for some sweet and sour tofu, kung pow veggies, veggie chow mein and broccoli with garlic sauce. This restaurant is sooooooo good! It's been around for over 100 years.


----------



## Cynthia

Lunch from the original Flying Biscuit Cafe in Atlanta's Candler Park:

*Vegan BBQ Burrito*
BBQ tofu, collard greens, and mushrooms folded in a sun-dried tomato tortilla topped with salsa verde (sour cream available upon request)


----------



## Esther

Tonight I made whole wheat spaghettini and topped it with canned baby clams, sliced black olives, artichoke hearts and parmesan cheese (I warmed up the toppings in a pan with butter and garlic before mixing it all together). I haven't eaten seafood for awhile so it was a nice treat.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just threw cauliflower potato soup into the crock pot. I hope it will be cooked thoroughly. I boiled the potatoes a little before putting them in the crock pot. This is a soup i make often in a pot on the stove but wanted to try and make it in the crock pot so i could make it while i had a load of energy.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hommus with flatbread and a leftover N.Y. Grilled Steak Pita with cheddar cheese, green pepper, onions, and mushrooms. mmm I know it doesn't mix..but I'm a poor college student and I have been studying with a friend since 10am this morning (it's 7pm now!).


----------



## Brenda

Making another batch of potato leek soup and caramelized onion rosemary blue cheese rolls (recipe from Pionerwoman Cooks).


----------



## crayola box

threw together some chicken and veg. fried rice with a side of baby bok choy


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm feeling some curried tofu scramble and toast. It's usually a breakfast food but i am looking for easy and fast!


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken curry.. only I'm out of rice  and so I used spaghetti noodles. :eat2:


----------



## Orchid

homemade beef stew , rice and stir fry cabbage with spices


----------



## Brenda

I made an Alton Brown recipe for Squash soup and served it with the remaining rolls I made a few days ago.


----------



## FatAndProud

fast food lol taco bell and mcdonald's. i'm fat and can never make up my mind


----------



## Fuzzy

orange chicken and rice


----------



## Orchid

chicken in sherry sauce , yellow rice with kidney beans , greens salad


----------



## jewels_mystery

Homemade lasagna, salad and garlic bread. yumm


----------



## HottiMegan

Chilimac for din din tonight.. easy and hearty. I'm not feeling well so it's a good easy dinner to make. It sucks that when mom is sick, her job doesn't take a break to help her get better.


----------



## Brenda

Left over soup, ham on crusty rolls and for dessert a caramel apple pie I just took out of the oven. It smells so good I can hardly wait for it to cool.


----------



## Dromond

I've got a belleh full of homemade chicken noodle soup. :eat1:


----------



## cinnamitch

Nice slice of French bread topped with aged Cheddar, Gouda, and Provolone cheese and toasted in the oven till the cheese melts and a cup of veggie soup


----------



## Brenda

The pie was obscenely good, I am so pleased with it and myself.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Making dinner for my babe tonight....

Stuffed Shells

Sauteed Green Beans w/ Mushrooms

Small Salad 

Garlic Bread

and for dessert..... Homemade Apple Crisp!

Mmmmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## watts63

Gumbo tonight (rice, sasuage, chicken & shrimp)!


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Tonight I made shrimp quesadillas, spanish rice and refried beans. 

View attachment dinner.jpg


----------



## one2one

BBW_Bunny said:


> Tonight I made shrimp quesadillas, spanish rice and refried beans.



Yum. I love shrimp quesadillas (with corn salsa and black beans). Now I know what I'm making for dinner tomorrow night ... thanks!


----------



## BBW_Bunny

one2one said:


> Yum. I love shrimp quesadillas (with corn salsa and black beans). Now I know what I'm making for dinner tomorrow night ... thanks!



Sure thing. Enjoy!


----------



## Tracyarts

I made my version of moussaka to use up the beautiful home-grown eggplants a guy was practically giving away at a local organic farmer's market last weekend. The recipe I use is not that far off from a traditional Greek moussaka. I use less ground lamb, and add extra chopped veggies to the filling mix to make up for it (lamb is kind of hard to find here, and pretty expensive too). I omit the cinnamon and just use extra oregano in the filling along with the rest of the seasonings. And add hot red pepper flakes too since my husband and I like spicy food. I bake the eggplant slices instead of frying them. And I omit the white cream sauce layer on top and just sprinkle a little grated mozzerella cheese between the layers and on top. It's a complete and total PITA to make and dirtys up both sides of the sink full of dishes...but it's really good and we get two meals out of a batch, so it's worth it every now and then.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Chicken tamales (I LOVE tamales), Spanish rice, baked chicken, and a fresh garden salad with dill ranch.

YUM.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm going to make green enchiladas. Green because i food process like 1/2 lb (or more) of fresh spinach and a bunch of cilantro. It make the enchiladas green but also really healthy!


----------



## Lovelyone

totally unhealthy pizza with spicy sausage, bacon and pineapple and rootbeer to wash it all down with.


----------



## Dromond

*perk* Root beer?


----------



## MisticalMisty

beef stroganoff........I hope


----------



## Lovelyone

Dromond said:


> *perk* Root beer?


 
You betcha! Barq's this time.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Beef fajita tacos with sauteed onion and bell pepper topped with avocado, sour cream and sharp cheddar cheese. Refried beans with chorizo on the side.


----------



## CastingPearls

Veal Parmigiana and spaghetti with a tossed salad and garlic bread.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baked chicken marinated with Greek dressing. Wild/White rice. Steamed broccoli with homemade cheese sauce.

:eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

8 oz. ribeye steak with mushrooms, mashed turnips and carrots, finished with a glass of pinot noir.

I need to learn how to season the turnips and carrots properly. They have potential; I just missed the mark on my first attempt.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Captain Save said:


> 8 oz. ribeye steak with mushrooms, mashed turnips and carrots, finished with a glass of pinot noir.
> 
> I need to learn how to season the turnips and carrots properly. They have potential; I just missed the mark on my first attempt.



I want to try a turnip gratin. Supposedly, you slice the turnips really thin and then continue with a normal gratin recipe.


----------



## Captain Save

A turnip gratin sounds pretty easy, based on what you've posted already. You'll let us know how that turns out, right? I mean, the Pioneer Woman has a recipe for it and everything.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Captain Save said:


> A turnip gratin sounds pretty easy, based on what you've posted already. You'll let us know how that turns out, right? I mean, the Pioneer Woman has a recipe for it and everything.



I forgot she had one. I make my differently. I make a cheese sauce and add bacon.

I won't be making this anytime soon..lol Well..at least not until we go shopping again.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Salad, baked potato, and peas


----------



## HottiMegan

Tofu burrito from a great burrito joint that we don't go to often but always love their food!


----------



## watts63

Rice, bbq beans, steak & some veggies.


----------



## HottiMegan

nachos with vegetarian chili, veggie meat and cheese.. oh and maybe some guac and sour cream on top.. ooh and salsa  (can you tell i'm hungry?)


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Sushi...

Leaving in a few to go chow...


----------



## Orchid

pasta and salad
small glass of merlot wine


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Spaghetti and Meatballs! :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

We're doing sketti with "meat" sauce


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Homemade Chicken Pot Pie!


----------



## Surlysomething

Breakfast for dinner.

Scrambled eggs with cheddar cheese, ham and 12 grain toast.

:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm waiting on hubby to decide on what we're doing for dinner. It's his Veterans day dinner so he 's farting around online to find something that appeals to him. I'm glad i don't have to cook


----------



## mybluice

My son Nick (8 1/2) had to fulfill 2 Scout requirements for 1) planning a meal including setting the table and cleaning up the mess 2) cooking outdoors. So he made baked potatoes (in microwave) and steak (on gas grill). Have to say he did a good job.:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making enchilada soup for din din. It was supposed to be a cool evening but we hit the 80's today. too bad.. i wanted it


----------



## mpls_girl26

Bowtie pasta with pesto and chicken and homemade rolls. YUMMMM


----------



## Fuzzy

Cuban roast pork n potatoes, with parkerhouse rolls and veggies 

(if I knew we were going to have snow, I'd baked a pie. :doh: )


----------



## Orchid

boston baked beans


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy cauliflower soup with tofurkey roast.. my mouth is watering thinking about it!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made turkey tacos for the hubs and Mexican pizza for me!


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

Thinking of ordering a large pepperoni pizza from dominos. YUM!


----------



## GettingHeavierFL

GettingHeavierFL said:


> Thinking of ordering a large pepperoni pizza from dominos. YUM!


Changed my mind....Went with a Medium Pepperoni Pizza, a Chicken Parm Sandwhich and Chocolate Lava Crunch Cakes for Dessert! YUMMY!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Half an eggplant parm sandwich and an order of fried calamari.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade ham-cheese-corn chowdah


----------



## CherryRVA

For him.....noodles with alfredo sauce and meatballs, fresh steamed veggies. He'll eat half of it in an hour or two when he gets home and have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.

What did I eat? Crunchy peanut butter and dill pickle on white toast sandwich with some Triscuits and unsweetened vanilla almond iced tea. Seriously, I love peanut butter & pickle sandwiches, I used to eat them alot as a kid.  Not as much now, but probably about 2 or 3 times a month.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

CherryRVA said:


> For him.....noodles with alfredo sauce and meatballs, fresh steamed veggies. He'll eat half of it in an hour or two when he gets home and have the leftovers for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> What did I eat? Crunchy peanut butter and dill pickle on white toast sandwich with some Triscuits and unsweetened vanilla almond iced tea. Seriously, I love peanut butter & pickle sandwiches, I used to eat them alot as a kid.  Not as much now, but probably about 2 or 3 times a month.



I too have some weird experiences with peanut butter. From kindergarten to second grade we were served peanut butter & miracle whip sandwiches at school for lunch and I've liked it ever since. In my teens I experiemented with pb again eating it on cheeseburgers with the rest of the usual toppings and on chili cheesedogs with mustard & mayo also. So pickles were on the list for the cheeseburger along with tomato, red onon slices, kosher dill pickles or bread & butter slices, mustard & mayo, sometimes bacon too. I've always said I have a cast iron stomach, and I think that proves it.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## MisticalMisty

Made smothered pork chops, rice and green beans. Twas good!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

sausage gravy & biscuits and fried potatoes & onions, yum breakfast food for dinner:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Surlysomething

Broccoli and chicken over rice.

:eat2:


----------



## HayleeRose

CherryRVA said:


> What did I eat? Crunchy peanut butter and dill pickle on white toast sandwich with some Triscuits and unsweetened vanilla almond iced tea. Seriously, I love peanut butter & pickle sandwiches, I used to eat them alot as a kid.  Not as much now, but probably about 2 or 3 times a month.



I dont think I have ever actually heard of anyone else outside my family eating Peanut butter and pickle sandwhiches. I love them. havent had one in a while though. :eat1:


----------



## CherryRVA

Actually, my boyfriend's family eats them too! I think it's just nice to be able to have one and then not have the following messed up look and then inevitable "Are you pregnant?" question to go along with the sandwich.

Although...his family is split 50/50 about how they make it. Same with my family. There's the bread & butter sweet pickle camp and the dill pickle camp. I am firmly entrenched in the dill camp. I think sweet pickles are made by the devil...LOL...yuck. The best is extra crunchy peanut butter and Claussen dill pickles. Those neon green looking pickles work ok...but Claussen? Best ever made!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Regarding peanut and pickle sandwiches, I thought my family was the only strange one who did that. I am in the sweet pickle camp but I also add thinly sliced onions to the mix. It's really tops the sandwich off.


----------



## Micara

I made Coconut Chicken Curry in my crock pot


----------



## CastingPearls

Spicy sesame chicken, double pork fried rice, boneless spare ribs and crab rangoon.


----------



## Brenda

Since it is New Year's day we had a big feast as is our tradition. Turkey, gravy, roasted veggies (beets are terrific roasted), mashed potatoes, sausage stuffing and cranberry sauce.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm baking a side of pork ribs and a pan of roasted potatoes and carrot, very well seasoned. I just put them both in the oven and my place already smells delicious.

:eat2:


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Tonight we had Tacos, refried beans and spanish rice.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sicilian pizza with extra cheese, pepperoni and black olives.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making my own version of franks and beans.

I had some soy hotdogs I hadn't eaten up yet from my health food maniac days, some baked beans, and some nacho cheese soup. And Frank's hot sauce. Can't do without that.


----------



## deanbpm

Micara said:


> I made Coconut Chicken Curry in my crock pot




I can smell that from here.

I had paprika chicken, corn and some crusty bed............washed down with plenty of wine.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Jacket potato! It's in the microwave now and will soon be spread open and forced to take lots of delicious gooey cheese.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe

CherryRVA said:


> What did I eat? Crunchy peanut butter and dill pickle on white toast sandwich with some Triscuits and unsweetened vanilla almond iced tea. Seriously, I love peanut butter & pickle sandwiches, I used to eat them alot as a kid.  Not as much now, but probably about 2 or 3 times a month.




I love creamy peanut butter & syrup with pickles on white toast! :wubu: To me there is nothing better..Mix the pb and syrup until smooth then spread it all over the toast and enough pickles to cover every bit..Yumm


----------



## Alicia33

We are having salmon patties (I put chopped bacon and pecan flour in them instead of regular flour or cornmeal) smashed potatoes and peas :eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

A Double Whopper and a large Frostee from Wendy's.

Chocolate, of course.
:eat2:


----------



## Micara

Grilled steak and boiled artichokes


----------



## AuntHen

Roasted pork and steamed asparagus


----------



## Miss Vickie

Mmmm. I love asparagus, but I'm in the minority in my family so I seldom make it.

Tonight I decided to spend my last day off before going back to school making Julia Child's Beef Bourguignon. Good Lord, it's a lot of work, but it's soooo good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled rubbed t-bone, garlic rice pilaf and shrimp cocktail (and pomegranate lemonade)


----------



## EMH1701

A roast beef and cheddar cheese melt. It was good.


----------



## Dromond

Cajun chicken. Yummeh! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Spanish rice and nachos or bean dip. I'm having nachos, hubby's having bean dip.


----------



## BBW_Bunny

We had sirloin tip roast, mashed potatoes and gravy and french cut green beans. I also made garlic and cheese biscuits. Mmmmmm!


----------



## HayleeRose

Banana Pancakes, Bacon and maple sausage...with a tall glass of milk. yummy


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

Triple cheese enchiladas with a side of sour cream and homemade guacamole: 

View attachment IMG_2399.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

CCC..now you're speaking my language! You always post such pretty desserts...but my savory tooth overrides my sweet tooth every time.

Those look yumm-o!


----------



## Micara

Homemade chicken noodle soup


----------



## EMH1701

I'm just making a hamburger and leftover mashed potatoes. Don't really feel like cooking much tonight.


----------



## goofy girl

Micara that soup looks delicious!!

Tonight I made ham, rice and sauteed mushrooms. It made me very thirsty lol


----------



## HottiMegan

broccoli rice tonight. I really wanted enchilada soup but Max chose his favorite..


----------



## deanbpm

Falafel, couscous, hummus and carrot sticks

Been eating loads of hummus just lately. The supermarket where I live always has it reduced to 10p when it is going out of date so I always buy it and freeze it. The packaging says it is not freezable but once it is defrosted it is the same as before and I am still alive so it can't be that bad.

The couscous was the sort in a packet which is already seasoned and the falafel I made using powder mix as it is really cheap and tasty.


----------



## Mishty

So, North East Alabama is covered in around 10 inches of snow, and I can't go to the store to things I need to make beef stew, but with a little searching and a lot of improvising I created a shepherd free shepherds pie. 

Last night Mama made salisbury steak in the best gravy ever, I just turned the pan of salisbury steaks on and started breaking up the patties with a wooden spoon, diced half a sweet onion, threw in a clove of garlic, a can of sliced potatoes and pat of butter. So far, the slow simmering process smells and looks divine, thinking about serving it over rice, but not so sure about the starchy taters and white rice.... Maybe a pot pie? 

To be continued....


----------



## penguin

My flatmate is cooking, so all I know is that it's something to do with pork chops.


----------



## EMH1701

I made a steak and veggies on the side. The steak was really good.

Tips for really good steak:

Do it up Julia Child style, saute'd with butter and beer or wine. A little bacon fat never hurts the flavor, and onions also never hurt the flavor.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby wanted Papa Murphy's and I didn't want to fuss in the kitchen so it worked out  We're having a gourmet veggie pizza.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bacon wrapped, stuffed chicken breasts and cauliflower casserole


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon noodle casserole. I hate canned tuna, only like fresh.


----------



## cinnamitch

Pork chops with onions and garlic, Mashed potatoes, and a veggie medley of asparagus, corn, and green beans cooked in the drippings from the chops


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked doves (Dear Husband went hunting yesterday and bagged himself some birds) marinated in beer with garlic and herbs and then stuffed with smoked garlic cloves before cooking, served with brown rice and quinoa seasoned with garlic, and garlic butter mushrooms. It was garlicky, just a little bit gamey, and pretty damn good actually. 







Tracy


----------



## Alicia33

My daughter had an eye doc appointment, so, we had Sonic. I ordered a #1 with mustard, chili cheese fries and a large cherry diet Dr.Pepper:eat1:


----------



## LivingCanvas

Nothing special here...

Just a hamburger, some fries seasons with Red Robin seasoning, and a side salad. :]

Ate waaaaay too much food!


----------



## Alicia33

Meat loaf, mashed taters and green beans


----------



## CastingPearls

Greek salad with extra feta, stuffed grape leaves and olives, topped with grilled chicken.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Coca Cola ham and pork fried rice. Weird combo I know..but I need to cook the pork and rice up tonight so it doesn't spoil on me!


----------



## penguin

I'm thinking of some home made mac n cheese with veggies, maybe some pork. I'm not sure what meat is in the freezer.


----------



## Micara

Tater tot casserole. Tomorrow night I'm making chili!!


----------



## Alicia33

I made homemade meatballs and spaghetti :eat2: This was so good! 

View attachment 100_2501.JPG


----------



## EMH1701

Potato pancakes made from scratch.


----------



## Alicia33

Roasted chicken tonight.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I really should've snapped a pic, but tonight we had homemade quesadillas with black beans and veggies. I'm trying to eat healthy again, so I measured my cheese (boo!), used 100 calorie tortillas, and plain Greek yogurt instead of sour cream. In spite of this, they were still good.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled porterhouse and caesar salad.


----------



## Alicia33

This is tonight's supper......steak with a sauce made from bacon, mushrooms, greens, pan drippings, and a secret ingredient pork tenderloin wrapped in bacon, seared then finished in the oven, and scalloped taters. So good!

I have a pic of this on my facebook page, it was too big to upload here:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

I didn't feel like cooking and I got home late tonight, so I stopped at Burger King and got a steakhouse burger. So good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made some fajitas today with loads of red peppers and onions with portabella mushrooms. I added to that fresh made guac and cheese. I f'in love guacamole!!


----------



## Alicia33

I am having some egg rolls and Mikes hard black cherry lemonade (these are awesomely good):eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sliced roast porketta and fuselli feta pasta salad.


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> Sliced roast porketta and fuselli feta pasta salad.



That sounds better than my egg roll, wanna trade?


----------



## penguin

You guys can all come cook for me some time.


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia33 said:


> That sounds better than my egg roll, wanna trade?


LOL not a chance but if you and Penguin were closer, I'd definitely share. Sharing makes everything taste better!


----------



## Alicia33

penguin said:


> You guys can all come cook for me some time.



Come on over, I'll save you a place at my table


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> LOL not a chance but if you and Penguin were closer, I'd definitely share. Sharing makes everything taste better!



I agree, nothing is better than good food with friends


----------



## MisticalMisty

Pan seared Rib eyes...baked potato for the hubs and sauteed mushrooms for me.


----------



## HayleeRose

My friend and I Chopped up a bunch of veggies, soaked some riice paper, and made our own Salad spring rolls with some spicey peanut sauce, accompanied by some yummy vegtable soup.


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to Costco today and picked up some take and bake pizzas. So we're having pizza!


----------



## shuefly pie

Bison brisket
Arugula, bleu cheese and Concord pear salad
Roasted heirloom potatoes and salsify


----------



## CastingPearls

shuefly pie said:


> Bison brisket
> Arugula, bleu cheese and Concord pear salad
> Roasted heirloom potatoes and salsify


Salsify?!!! Everything you said is soooo yummy but I haven't had salsify since I last visted Amish Country in Lancaster, PA. My grandmother makes her own version (she's Polish but learned to cook German while a displaced worker/POW during WWII) which I can't get enough of. 

I wanna eat at yer house!!!!


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> Salsify?!!! Everything you said is soooo yummy but I haven't had salsify since I last visted Amish Country in Lancaster, PA. My grandmother makes her own version (she's Polish but learned to cook German while a displaced worker/POW during WWII) which I can't get enough of.



I've never heard of salsify before, so I had to google it. I thought it was referring to a process of covering things in salsa, lol.


----------



## shuefly pie

I'm lucky enough to get my veggies from local farmers and one of them harvested some salsify this week. It is really good. I made a superb ragout of salsify, parsnip, turnip and flageolet beans earlier this week. I'm not tooting my own horn. The stuff these farmers bring me is just so good, all I try to do is not mess it up. LOL. 

Think global! Eat local!


----------



## Micara

Had homemade chili last night, tonight I splurged and got a carryout steak from Outback.


----------



## AuntHen

I decided to go a little Eastern European tonight and made braised chicken and cabbage in a sour cream sauce. Oh my goodness!! Delicious! :eat2:


----------



## one2one

shuefly pie said:


> I'm lucky enough to get my veggies from local farmers and one of them harvested some salsify this week. It is really good. I made a superb ragout of salsify, parsnip, turnip and flageolet beans earlier this week. I'm not tooting my own horn. The stuff these farmers bring me is just so good, all I try to do is not mess it up. LOL.
> 
> Think global! Eat local!



Oh, go ahead and toot your horn. I want to eat at your house every night; I'm not kidding. :eat1:

I made crab stuffed flounder in a lobster sauce with jasmine rice and green beans. I am about to dig into some ice cream with my first batch of homemade chocolate sauce. It turned out really well. I added a few secret, magical things.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Low carb pizza! Pepperoni, sausage and bacon for the hubs..added olives, onions and mushrooms on my side!


----------



## HottiMegan

lalala lasagna  Its in the oven and has only about 20 minutes left   I love lasagna!


----------



## penguin

HottiMegan said:


> lalala lasagna  Its in the oven and has only about 20 minutes left   I love lasagna!



I do hope that was a bit of Weird Al you were singing there.


I might do some oven fried chicken thing tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled hot dogs with saurkraut and mustard and brown sugar and maple baked beans.


----------



## HottiMegan

penguin said:


> I do hope that was a bit of Weird Al you were singing there..



ha ha yeah, i've been a fan of Weird Al for a long time


----------



## Surlysomething

Breakfast for dinner!

Bacon, eggs, hashbrowns and toast. :eat2:


I haven't added bacon for so long...is it wrong that i'm excited? Haha.


----------



## Micara

Marinated steak for me, mango lime chicken for my daughter, cheesy potatoes and corn. So thankful my power hasn't gone out yet!


----------



## HottiMegan

cheese tortellini with alfredo sauce. i'm sinning big today


----------



## Alicia33

I fixed sloppy joes and french fries for supper tonight


----------



## Alicia33

I am cooking for 2 tonight  New York strip steaks, brussel sprouts with bacon, portabella mushrooms, and caramelized onions. Should be good!


----------



## Alicia33

Alicia33 said:


> I am cooking for 2 tonight  New York strip steaks, brussel sprouts with bacon, portabella mushrooms, and caramelized onions. Should be good!



Here is a pic  

View attachment 7777777777.jpg


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover seafood gumbo


----------



## Micara

Alicia33 said:


> Here is a pic



You either need to come be my cook or open a restaurant in my area!


----------



## shuefly pie

ravioli vert with white beans, pancetta, arugula pesto and manchego


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Homemade chili and cornbread--Why yes I am a domestic goddess!


----------



## Lovelyone

sloppy joe and BBQ potato chip sandwich and some Vernor's Ginger ale.


----------



## CastingPearls

I made a batch of eggplant parm and had it with leftover spaghetti with meat sauce and an ice cold glass of Lambrusco.


----------



## Micara

Horseshoes!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Coconut Chicken Curry! With the recipe I got from ^^^Micara! 

I adjusted it a bit though - added a lot more of the spices, also added some fresh basil, and it's been cooking in the crock pot for the past several hours and smells awesome. We'll eat it over long grain white rice with coriander.

Thanks for the recipe, Micara. :bow:  (Your dinner also looks DELICIOUS!!!)


----------



## jewels_mystery

Korean beef, white rice and beans. yummy


----------



## penguin

Pork chops. I'm not sure what we're having with them, though.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Tea is long gone, but I had a jacket spud with mature cheddar cheese melted on top and apple chutney. Then some of mum's pineapple and banana cake for pudding. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Pork chops caccatori with bow ties in meat sauce with ground veal and pork and the last of the eggplant parm.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tofurkey and dressing! With roasted new potatoes, baby carrots, and onions. :wubu:


----------



## EMH1701

Making pumpkin and sweet potato soup.

Basic recipe:

1 can pumpkin (unseasoned)
1 can sweet potatoes, cut
1 cup cream or half and half
1/2 stick butter
1 can water (from the big pumpkin can)
Lipton onion soup mix
2 tsp. of cinnamon
Little bit Irish Cream (last minute inspiration)


----------



## jewels_mystery

Pork chops, yellow rice and black beans.


----------



## Rowan

pasta with alfredo sauce and i put some chopped up rotisserie chicken in it along with a little smoked salmon. Wasnt too bad...


----------



## EMH1701

Was feeling adventurous tonight, so I made miso soup with seaweed. Just threw in some Shiraki noodles and a little tofu. Used some minced garlic for seasoning. It actually wasn't bad. Of course if you cannot stand seaweed, you could just leave it out and have the tofu and noodles.


----------



## CastingPearls

I made homemade salisbury steak with mushroom gravy and spicy Spanish rice. I had a glass of Malbec too.


----------



## penguin

I will most likely be making pizza. I've been told it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Home made chicken burgers, with lettuce cheese tomato cucumber and mayo.


----------



## spiritangel

char su pork ribs and boiled rice was gonna make chicken fried rice but I really just feel like plain rice at the moment


----------



## indy500tchr

Porterhouse steaks, homemade cheesy mashed potatoes, salad, welch's grape juice and for dessert....Ghirardelli chocolate fondue w/ apple slices, strawberries, bananas, angel food cake, graham crackers and vanilla cookies.

BF cooked the dinner and I did dessert


----------



## BBW_Bunny

Chicken Parm over linguine... garlic bread and a nice fresh salad. :wubu:


----------



## penguin

we'll probably do baked potatoes tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm thinking Chinese....hmmm...

Hot and sour soup
Boneless BBQ sparerips
Garlic broccoli
Double pork fried rice
Crab rangoon


----------



## EMH1701

Frozen burritos. Was lazy after putting in a 10-hour day at work and didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## Mishty

Mama just made a giant pot of chicken-n-dumplings, and a pan of buttermilk dinner biscuits. I think there is some corn on the cob, but all I'm smelling are those them thar dumplings. :eat2:


----------



## penguin

I have no idea. It's gotta be someone else's turn to cook tonight.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Tacos. I was feeling lazy today. :blush:


----------



## penguin

jewels_mystery said:


> Tacos. I was feeling lazy today. :blush:



Oh, maybe we'll do that.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a toasted cheese sammy at Togo's today. I didn't want to cook and let Max choose. i think he picked Togo's since there's a Baskin Robbins in the same building. I skipped on ice cream. Not in the mood. (weirdly, i hardly ever want ice cream)


----------



## spiritangel

Roast chicken and roast veggies with gravy of course its already cooked and just needs to be reheated (although I do have more veggies to cook I always do oodles of roast veggies as they are great to make fritata, I love them cold and they are just yummy oh and bubble n squeek is yumm to so oodles you can do with them)


----------



## Lovelyone

homemade chili with homemade cornbread


----------



## spiritangel

fritatta nice and simple as the veggies are already done and I may do a simple side salad out of whatever I can find in the fridge


----------



## MisticalMisty

Salad and Chicken n Gnocchi soup from Olive Garden


----------



## Fuzzy

Lovelyone said:


> homemade chili with homemade cornbread



Ditto this.. and Ditto that.  I love it when someone makes up my mind for me.


----------



## Duchess of York

MisticalMisty said:


> Salad and Chicken n Gnocchi soup from Olive Garden



OMG!! That is my favorite soup from there! YUM!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

Grilled cheese sandwiches and homemade tomato ravioli soup.


----------



## Micara

Surf N Turf. Grilled salmon and steak and butter herb potatoes. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Went out for sushi, miso soup and bananas tempura. Om nom nom!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Prime Rib, Dijon Chicken, rice, potatoes, salad, and Presidential Cake. AMERICA! FUCK YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Smothered pork chops, dirty rice and broccoli in garlic sauce.


----------



## EMH1701

Quick beef stew from Joy of Cooking. Would've been better if I had better quality meat. Oh well, still not bad.


----------



## Orchid

pasta and salad


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make broccoli rice.. Max's request


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade potato soup with dumplings and homemade cornbread with cream corn and pieces if bacon baked in. Damn its good.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf

we are havin one of my favs
chicken alfredo and texas toast


----------



## CherryRVA

Bacon wrapped meatloaf, mashed potatoes, brussels sprouts, and croissants from the bakery. :eat2:


----------



## Micara

New York strips, eggs, and potatoes


----------



## cinnamitch

We had chicken breast with pepper, salt, and garlic powder, browned in olive oil then simmered in sauce i threw together consisting of dijon mustard, garlic and leeks. served it with some mashed taters and steamed broccoli


----------



## MisticalMisty

cinnamitch said:


> We had chicken breast with pepper, salt, and garlic powder, browned in olive oil then simmered in sauce i threw together consisting of dijon mustard, garlic and leeks. served it with some mashed taters and steamed broccoli


I keep meaning to try leeks..and just haven't done it yet.

This sounds yummy..did you add broth or anything to the mustard..or just used the pan drippings?


----------



## cinnamitch

MisticalMisty said:


> I keep meaning to try leeks..and just haven't done it yet.
> 
> This sounds yummy..did you add broth or anything to the mustard..or just used the pan drippings?



Just the pan drippings Misty. little water to help scrape up the goody bits.(was out of chicken broth)


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight we got Chinese take out. We splurged and got an extra dish than we normally do. We got: veggie chow mein, Generals tofu, broccoli in garlic sauce, green beans in garlic sauce and veggies with tofu. We're all extremely stuffed. Alex ate a ton of the broccoli. I love seeing my boys enjoy veggies  Max ate two big helpings of the green beans.


----------



## mpls_girl26

MisticalMisty said:


> I keep meaning to try leeks..and just haven't done it yet.
> 
> This sounds yummy..did you add broth or anything to the mustard..or just used the pan drippings?



First time I ever tried (or heard of for that matter) leeks was when I was in Ireland and had the most delicious bowl of potato leek soup I've ever tried. As much as I've attempted, I haven't quite come close to that damn soup. It's yummy to use though. Once I made a recipe with leeks, brocolini, garlic and crushed red pepper. Delicious. Just be sure to read up on washing them properly before using. They can be very dirty and gritty.


----------



## Alicia33

We went to Logan's Roadhouse for dinner tonight. I had baby-back ribs, cinnamon apples, and sweet baked potato, it was so good!:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

mpls_girl26 said:


> First time I ever tried (or heard of for that matter) leeks was when I was in Ireland and had the most delicious bowl of potato leek soup I've ever tried. As much as I've attempted, I haven't quite come close to that damn soup. It's yummy to use though. Once I made a recipe with leeks, brocolini, garlic and crushed red pepper. Delicious. Just be sure to read up on washing them properly before using. They can be very dirty and gritty.



I've watched Ina and a few other people wash them..they look like a little pain, but I'm sure they are worth it. Thanks for the tip!


I had a yummy bowl of creamy potato soup yesterday..it was good..no leeks though!


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't made baked macaroni and cheese in a couple years. So i thought i'd splurge on it since Monday is my 3rd attempt at veganism. So dinner tonight will be macaroni and cheese and tofu loaf (same stuff as meat loaf but tofu instead of meat).


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cheeseburger Mac from Hamburger Helper. I have a huge craving for it!


----------



## Surlysomething

Pan fried steaks that were rubbed with crushed garlic and pepper
smashed potatoes and carrots with butter
glass of Australian sparkling wine

Delicious! :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Surf and Turf Sundays!

I had potato wedges, salad, a t bone, and a lobster tail. I'll be going back for some more lobster in an hour.

Been enjoying throwing tabasco and pepper in the butter to make a nice sauce. It's working wonders. lol


----------



## goofy girl

I don't know yet but I hope it involves cheese lol

Jon- where are you now? It's not even close to dinner time yet here


----------



## Fuzzy

Either chicken-fried-steak, turkey steak, or something involving steak.


----------



## prettyssbbw

My dinner is Hot dogs,Doritos Nacho cheese,and baked beans.:eat1::eat2:


----------



## penguin

Oven fried chicken wings with some roast potato chunks, corn on the cob and peas.


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled pork chops (well, wild boar to be specific, but pork all the same), roasted cauliflower and grape tomatoes that have been marinating in an olive oil/lemon juice/herb marinade all day, along with a quinoa side dish that has sundried tomato, herbs, and other seasonings in it. 

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to finally make the spring rolls i have been craving  I just hope i have enough wrappers in my cupboard.. I should check that..


----------



## goofy girl

Leftover chinese food


----------



## Alicia33

This was dinner tonight, nothing fancy, but pretty good 

View attachment 100_2658.JPG


----------



## Fuzzy

potstickers, lettuce wraps, curry chicken garlic, and general tsao's


----------



## CastingPearls

Alicia33 said:


> This was dinner tonight, nothing fancy, but pretty good


I went out and bought a pack of Mike's Margarita's because of this pic. If only I could be so motivated to accomplish everything that easily.

P.S. I got the peach. It's delicious.


----------



## Alicia33

CastingPearls said:


> I went out and bought a pack of Mike's Margarita's because of this pic. If only I could be so motivated to accomplish everything that easily.
> 
> P.S. I got the peach. It's delicious.



My favorite is the black cherry lemonade, but they were out The margarita is pretty good too!


----------



## HottiMegan

Enchilada soup tonight


----------



## goofy girl

I think sandwiches, and soup if we have any )


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am having Chinese food. yumyum:eat2::eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Taco soup..


----------



## EMH1701

Beans and hot dogs. Had to use up leftover hot dogs and didn't feel like anything fancy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had samosa's. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Sicilian pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni. And a coupla glasses of cheap red. Woohoo.


----------



## Surlysomething

Breakfast for dinner. Soooo good. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie

CastingPearls said:


> Sicilian pizza with extra cheese and pepperoni. And a coupla glasses of cheap red. Woohoo.



Oh my GOD I miss Sicilian pizza. Nobody up here has any idea what it is, let alone how to make it. SOOOOOO good! I'm so jealous.

We're having leftover chicken tortilla soup. Delish.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm trying to decide between thai peanut stir fry with brown rice or eggplant zucchini spaghetti.. It's karate night and spelling practice night for Max.. so i think it'd be easier to do the spaghetti..


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked chicken, green beans, a green salad, and baked potato (which I have been looking foward to all day long). 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

french bread pizza with Italian sausage and pepperoni


----------



## Deacone

This might sound really gross but:

egg tofu with turkey mince with sping onions
chicken's feet with beanshoots in black bean sauce
and some pak choi fried in garlic
with rice.
(little bits of all dishes with rice <3)


The chicken's feet is the grossest sounding one, but it's a chinese delicacy and only my mother and I love it.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hot and sour soup and a margarita.


----------



## goofy girl

Baked pasta and freshly baked breadsticks! I really wish I had some wine to go with it.


----------



## goofy girl

Surlysomething said:


> Breakfast for dinner. Soooo good. :eat2:



Breakfast for dinner is one of my favorites!


----------



## Deacone

You mean brinner?

also - had a mixed grill  lamb chop, pork chop, gammon, sausage and rump steak :> yay!


----------



## goofy girl

Deacone said:


> You mean brinner?
> 
> also - had a mixed grill  lamb chop, pork chop, gammon, sausage and rump steak :> yay!





LOL I was going to say brinner ) ALso...mixed grill..YUM


----------



## EMH1701

Breaded chicken and mashed potatoes. Mmmmm good. So WW unfriendly. Hee hee.


----------



## HottiMegan

ugh.. i dont want to cook.. I am sort of craving some yummy rich Italian food. So i might get some tortellini and make a mix of alfredo and marinara.


----------



## Tracyarts

Mustard-curry chicken breasts with a garlic/lemon/yogurt sauce. Mixed greens with a spicy seasoning, and pearled barley cooked like a pilaf. 

Tracy


----------



## penguin

I think I'll make this.


----------



## HottiMegan

Roasted red pepper soup. The soup part is premade but i add spinach, "meat" crumbles and tomatoes.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover cabbage with sausage.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bbq meatballs from the crock pot and tator tots...it's been a loooonnnggg week.


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys had Taco Bell stuff (not my idea of a good meal) so i made myself an individual pan of cheesy tofu enchiladas.. It's baking and i'm hungry!


----------



## Fuzzy

Madras chicken curry over rice and broccoli


----------



## penguin

My flatmate is going to make nachos.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Low carb pizza..with pepperoini, italian sausage, pork sausage, bacon and then add mushrooms, onions and black olives on my side!


----------



## Lovelyone

an Italian classic sandwich, cherry coke, chips,and a big deli pickle. YUM!


----------



## CastingPearls

A hot cup of French onion soup. (this cold is kicking my ass)


----------



## HottiMegan

Green olive pizza for me and artichoke pizza for the boys. (I'm the only green olive eater)


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

I made some yummie home made raviolis with tomato sauce and spicey italian sausage crumbled in it and soem fresh hot french bread


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover gumbo. Mmmmm!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We had sundried tomato pesto baked cod (with tomatoes, basil, and a bit of parm on top). Sides were roasted red pepper, potato and onion, a delicious mushroom risotto (an Aldi special), and a small tossed salad.

I wish I'd snapped a photo because the presentation was lovely (if I do say so myself), but we attacked our plates like a pack of hungry wolves and by the time I thought about photos, it was not a pretty scene.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Deep dish pies from Lou Malnati's. The house smells so damn good. Pictures to come later!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

We're having black bean and veggie quesadillas tonight. I'm not too excited because I feel we're using subpar cheese, but I'm too cheap to throw it out. I have store brand white cheddar for the hubby (it's not as flavorful as it should be; I noticed potato starch on the ingredient list) and I'm having 2% milk cheddar from Aldi (also not as flavorful as it should be). I'm hoping the guacamole makes up for the subpar cheese. 

If only we had margaritas.


----------



## Brenda

We are having pork and Spanish rice quesadilla's. It is a great way to use up leftovers and they are delicious. 

I have been on a mission not to bring more groceries in the house until we go through some food we have been ignoring. I thought that would take a week but it is nearly two weeks and no end in sight.


----------



## goofy girl

Kale soup :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

goofy girl said:


> Kale soup :eat1:



oh...recipe?


----------



## goofy girl

MisticalMisty said:


> oh...recipe?



sure! from Yankee Magazine actually lol

Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Start to Finish Time: 60 minutes
Yield: 8 servings
Ruth learned to make this soup from her mother, who in turn learned it from her adoptive mother. "My mother always used white beans or dark beans, whatever she had," Ruth explains, "but probably 50 years ago, I started adding the 'Bean with Bacon' soup instead of beans. It's what gives this soup its flavor." In addition, what makes this recipe distinctly Portuguese is the linguicaa spicy sausage available in markets on Cape Cod, on the South Shore, and around Boston, but sometimes hard to find elsewhere. If linguica isn't available in your area, use hot sausage or kielbasa.


(I used red beans in mine too) 

1 tablespoon olive oil
2 garlic cloves
2 medium-size onions, chopped
1 pound linguiça, sliced, slices halved
4 cups chicken broth
1 pound fresh kale, washed, stems discarded, shredded into small pieces
1 can Campbell's "Bean with Bacon" soup plus 1 can water (or substitute 1 can white beans plus 2 cups chicken broth)
2 large potatoes, peeled, cubed (russets or your preference)
Kosher or sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
In a large soup pot over medium-high heat, add oil and cook garlic, onions, and linguiça slices until onions are soft. Add 4 cups chicken broth and kale. Cover, and let kale cook down, stirring occasionally.
Add bean soup and water (or substitute beans and broth); simmer about 5 minutes. (Add more water if the mixture's not dilute enough.) Add cubed potatoes. Simmer, covered, 20-30 minutes longer, till potatoes are soft.
Season to taste with salt and pepper. Serve hot with crusty bread.


----------



## MisticalMisty

that sounds really yummy! thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits n hamburger cream gravy (with mixed veggies)


----------



## mpls_girl26

Made the most delicious burger ever........ground turkey, sun-dried tomatoes, feta and spinach. Ate it on one of the thin buns with some raw baby spinach and nothing else. It was INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## EMH1701

Corned beef, potatoes and sauerkraut. Have been hungry for that since St. Patty's day and the corned beef was all sold out!


----------



## Fuzzy

Creole grilled tilapia with wild rice and broccoli


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm going to be making grilled chicken breasts and parmesan crusted zucchini rounds with some herbed yogurt (kind of like a ranch sauce) to dip them in.

Tracy


----------



## Mishty

Auntie made baked chicken breasts, with onions and a peppery gravy, Mexican chicken rice soup with baby whole potatoes, roasted asparagus, and salt and pepper rolls. 

Pineapple upside down cake and vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. 


:eat2:


----------



## Corwynis

Stoufer's Chicken Lasagna :eat2:

Just waiting for it to cool down as we speak, then :eat1:


----------



## Corwynis

EMH1701 said:


> Corned beef, potatoes and sauerkraut. Have been hungry for that since St. Patty's day and the corned beef was all sold out!



That sounds yummy right now. I need to find a good German place here in Columbus, as well as a good Irish joint. :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade Chicken and noodles with a crumb cake from scratch. Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## CastingPearls

I had a Wendy's apple pecan chicken salad. I think I'm addicted to them. 

Oh, and a slice of really juicy moist carrot cake with lots of cream cheese icing.


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled salmon for the main dish, along with green beans with a butter, shallot, and balsamic vinegar reduction glaze. Also some packaged side dish made with several whole grains along with garlic and other seasonings I found in the natural/organic section of a big supermarket. 

Tracy


----------



## Mishty

Betty made fried chicken breasts, pinto beans, stewed tomatoes, roasted asparagus, cracklin' corn bread, corn on the cob and deep fried new potatoes.


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted lemon chicken
noodles and tomato salad


----------



## Fuzzy

Papa John's Spicy Italian with jalapeno peppers


----------



## MisticalMisty

a play on chicken and rice...chicken and quinoa. It's in the crockpot for the day..can't wait to try it tonight!


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken and Udon noodle stir-fry. :eat2:





​ 






​


----------



## sugar and spice

Yesterday was our 11th wedding anniversary so we decided to have dinner from the Olive Garden. I had only had their food once before and that was a looong time ago so I didnt realize how filling this was going to turn out to be.
We shared appetizers of fried zucchini and chicken fingers, I ordered lasagna and Rich had chicken alfredo both came with HUGE salads and breadsticks with marinara dipping sauce and for dessert we had white chocolate raspberry cheesecake. It was awesome and we were beyond stuffed afterwards. 
I am supposed to make porkchops and baked potato and veggies for dinner tonight but I'm still in an Olive Garden coma so we'll see LOL.


----------



## MisticalMisty

sugar and spice said:


> Yesterday was our 11th wedding anniversary so we decided to have dinner from the Olive Garden. I had only had their food once before and that was a looong time ago so I didnt realize how filling this was going to turn out to be.
> We shared appetizers of fried zucchini and chicken fingers, I ordered lasagna and Rich had chicken alfredo both came with HUGE salads and breadsticks with marinara dipping sauce and for dessert we had white chocolate raspberry cheesecake. It was awesome and we beyond stuffed afterwards.



Happy Anniversary. I love Olive Garden. I only get the soup and salad though..lol Rob and I eat there....a lot....so much that they know our orders when we get seated.

If you go again, try the Chicken and Gnocchi soup!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm attempting Santa Fe Style Rice and Beans.

It's in the oven right now.


----------



## Kamily

Im not sure yet but I feel like something cheesy. :eat2:


----------



## agnieszka

carrot soup with coconout milk and http://www.schwartz.co.uk/productdetail.cfm?ID=11000


----------



## truebebeblue

Im Making(sauteeing already cooked) homemade perogies that Seth's friend gave us... My first perogies ever and after that I am making Knock off girls scout samoa bars! YUM!


True


----------



## Fuzzy

fry bread, topped with chili, salsa, cheese, sour cream, lettuce, and jalopeno slices.


----------



## shinyapple

Fuzzy said:


> fry bread, topped with chili, salsa, cheese, sour cream, lettuce, and jalopeno slices.



Oh man! I haven't had a Navajo taco in yeeeears. I might have to drag my friends to Navajo Hogan when we are out on Saturday. I love that place and the food is great. The downside is coming out and stinking of fry grease the rest of the day!


----------



## Mishty

Just fried hot dogs in butter, toasted the buns in butter, broiled hamburgers, heated onion rolls, shredded some extra sharp aged white cheddar, made hamburger chili sauce, soft onions.... and now I'm trying my hand at kettle chips, salt and pepper style. 

These kids are drooling for the homemade cherry ice cream that's been humming since 3 though....


----------



## EMH1701

I am making gumbo tonight. Cleaning out my freezer.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tortilla soup with onions, celery, carrot, potato, hominy, Rotel tomatoes and chiles, and tortilla strips


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubby is on call at the hospital. The hospital is up the hill in a neighboring town that has a Chinese restaurant that has sweet and sour tofu to die for.. so I sent him up the hill with a dinner order for him to pick up on the way home. I am looking forward to that tofu!
We're also having broccoli tofu, kung pao veggies, veggie chow mein and garlic broccoli. 
The boys LOVE their broccoli. I'm hungry now since i haven't eaten all day. (bad on my part) I hope his call in isn't too long so we can eat sooner than later!


----------



## Fuzzy

1/2 cup rice
1 cup water
1 lb italian sausage (or regular pork sausage if you prefer)
1/2 cup chopped onion
2-4 cloves garlic, minced
2 zucchini, pared and coarsely shredded
2 cups diced tomato (or 1 can diced tomatoes)
shredded cheese (your choice)

Pre-heat oven to 325. Cook rice in water until tender, set aside.
Cook sausage, drain on paper towels, and set aside. 
Saute onion and garlic in pan, using sausage fat, or olive oil until golden. Add zucchini and tomato and bring to a simmer. Fold in the sausage and rice. 
Pour mixture into a 2 quart casserole dish, and top with cheese.
Bake at 325 for 45 to 60 min. Enjoy!


----------



## Mishty

I've got Alton Brown's chicken fried steak in the oven, potatoes ready to be mashed and smothered with butter and cheese, green beans and bacon boiling away, rolls, and of course creamy white gravy with loads of black pepper.

I think I'm gonna make sundaes for dessert.


----------



## CastingPearls

Humongous pot o' chili 

and cheddar corn bread mini muffins.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baked chicken breasts, stuffing and steamed carrots with gravy.


----------



## Fuzzy

(well.. last night)

chicken-fried-chicken, tater salad, picnic beans


----------



## Fuzzy

Old fashioned style potato salad

Simmer 3 pounds of red potatoes ( about 10 medium ) in salted water until fork tender. Let cool at least 20 minutes. 

Meanwhile, make a marinade of:

1 tsp. celery salt
1 tsp. dry mustard
1/4 tsp. black pepper
dash of cayenne
1/4 c. cider vinegar
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/2 c. chopped red onion

Peel warm potatoes, then slice 1/4 inch thick. Place in a gallon ziplock bag and pour marinade over all. Zip closed* and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

In a mixing bowl, mix:
1/2 c. Best Food mayonnaise
1/2 c. celery, finely chopped
3 to 5 hard cooked eggs, chopped

Fold in potatoes, and refrigerate.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in need of comfort food.. so i'm making cheesy lasagna for din din


----------



## Mishty

I'm trying a new brine tonight on a about 4 pounds of chicken breast, I used brown sugar, kosher salt, a little apple juice and some lemons. I'm hoping I'll get a very sweet caramelly taste once it hits the grill, I've got giant sweet onions, asparagus, bell peppers(might stuff them with rice) and instead of potatoes I am gonna roast a few large turnips. I have 5 kids to feed, so I'm going to make a cheese sauce for the grilled and roasted veggies....


Dessert is Chinese fried fruit, and frozen yogurt.


----------



## jcas50

Passover Seder tonight!

so we have Matzoh, hard boiled egg, horseradish, harroset, parsley, chicken soup with matzoh balls, lamb that marinated overnight w wine, olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, onions and rosemary, roasted potatoes, asparagus, chopped liver, and 2 kinds of kosher wine. Also vegetable kugel, macaroons and fruit. 

Mazel tov to all!


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers... chicken and taters salad


----------



## crayola box

Last night's dinner at the seder:

Apps:
Gefilte fish
chopped liver
eggplant pate
cucumber salad
passover rolls

Matzah ball soup

Main dishes:
moussaka
brisket
leek patties
roasted veggies (beets, sweet potatoes, onions, zucchini, potatoes)
braised cabbage 

Dessert:
Meringue macaroons
chocolate matzah log
fruit compote


----------



## EMH1701

Steak. I am a protein lover.

I sauteed mine with mushrooms, minced garlic, cheese, some basil, and salt & pepper to taste.


----------



## Fuzzy

red lentil dal and chicken tikka masala


----------



## Tracyarts

I made soup. Wild pork, barley, and kale in beef veggie stock.

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty

my famous stuffed mushrooms, green beans and Salisbury steak....or at least my version of it.


----------



## knottyknicky

I made the requisite Easter ham (even though we dont really celebrate Easter) with braised green beans and a sweet potato puree. Totally low carb and totally delicious.


----------



## CastingPearls

Gondolas. They're long rolls with all the bread pulled out of them and stuffed with hot Italian sausage meat in tomato gravy, topped with provolone, mozzarella and fontina and thrown in the broiler to get nice and melty bubbly.


----------



## Fuzzy

CastingPearls said:


> Gondolas. They're long rolls with all the bread pulled out of them and stuffed with hot Italian sausage meat in tomato gravy, topped with provolone, mozzarella and fontina and thrown in the broiler to get nice and melty bubbly.



_You must spread your rep around, yadda yadda yadda.._

Gadzooks! that sounds fantastic! :smitten:


----------



## Cors

Battered fish with cheese, fried seaweed chicken and creamy spinach.


----------



## Tracyarts

Broccoli cheese casserole with quinoa instead of rice.

Tracy


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tracyarts said:


> Broccoli cheese casserole with quinoa instead of rice.
> 
> Tracy



oohh recipe please! I have a bag of quinoa I need to use and that sounds delish!


----------



## MisticalMisty

TearInYourHand said:


> oohh recipe please! I have a bag of quinoa I need to use and that sounds delish!



I posted one in the low carb thread.

I also made Dirty quinoa instead of rice last night..it was pretty tasty...found the recipe on Foodgawker!


----------



## Tracyarts

" oohh recipe please! I have a bag of quinoa I need to use and that sounds delish! "

It's literally the good old fashioned potluck broccoli and rice casserole recipe, except I substiuted quinoa for rice. 

2 cups chopped cooked broccoli 
2 cups cooked rice (I used quinoa)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
1 can condensed cream of mushroom soup (I used a cup and a half of homemade cream of mushroom soup, but when I made it, I just made the roux a little heavier than usual to make it closer to "out of the can" condensed soup consistency).

You just mix up everything but a quarter cup of the cheese and spoon into a casserole dish and smooth the top out a bit, sprinkle the reserved cheese on top, and bake at 350 for about a half hour until it's bubbly. 

Tracy


----------



## Oirish

Last night I made French Onion Soup and braised leg of lamb. I had a couple of lamb foreleg shanks and a good sized cut of the upper leg. I cooked it like Osso Bucco. Tonight I've got a picnic shoulder of pork I'm going to do as a classic Roman roast with a pepper, oregano, and red wine vinegar rub. The recipes are mine though so no sectret spilling muah hahaha!


----------



## herin

I made turkey wraps with sun-dried tomato tortillas, turkey, red bell peppers, thinly sliced cucumers, sharp cheddar and guacamole. 

And cheetos on the side


----------



## MisticalMisty

I dunnooooooo...I'm hungry and not hungry at the same time. I have chicken thawed..so I'll probably just bake some for the hubs and eat....well..hell I don't know..lol


----------



## EMH1701

Chicken Kiev. Frozen, since I don't feel like cooking tonight and I just cooked something from Mastering the Art of French Cooking the other night.


----------



## one2one

It was an Italian sandwich. Panera's Asiago focaccia with genoa, rotisserie chicken breast and provolone. I spread one side of the bread with a fresh basil pistou and the other with pureed roasted red pepper, artichoke hearts and kalamata olives. Then I baked it 'till yummy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Extra spicy sesame chicken and broccoli in garlic sauce. Little bit of pork fried rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

ham and cheese chowdah


----------



## HottiMegan

It's martial arts night so i'm going the easy route... throwing some broccoli rice in the rice cooker.. i doctor it up with extra broccoli and some meatless crumbles


----------



## tinkerbell

Nothing exciting, but I made lemon pepper chicken breasts, with baked potatoes, and steamed green beans and almonds.


----------



## Surlysomething

steak, wild/white rice, NIBLETS

and soft, fresh buns...so fresh they don't need butter


It's Hockey Night in Canada, I need PROTEIN (and corn)


:eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken-fried-chicken, taters n cream gravy, corn, beans, and collard greens; pecan pie a la mode


----------



## Cors

Yesterday I went to a Russian place. No idea how authentic it is, but the borsch soup with sour cream and rare beef shashlik is amazing! Had some awesome proper cocktails after too.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled new york strip, baked potato, mixed veggies


----------



## HottiMegan

I asked hubby to buy some whole wheat small shelled pasta for us to have with spaghetti sauce (shells are easy for Alex to eat) for dinner but he came home with a ton of HUGE shells. So i'm going to make the best of it with spinach, mushroom and cheese stuffed shells for dinner. I've never made stuffed shells before so it'll be interesting!


----------



## herin

I'm having Sonic...2 bacon cheeseburgers.


----------



## tinkerbell

Eggs, potatoes and toast!

I did learn to NOT let my husband be in charge of the potatoes. lol.


----------



## EMH1701

Taco Bell.

I was hungry for it. Today was a D&D day, and we normally go to this authentic Mexican restaurant across the street, but my friend made a mistake and ordered take-out from the wrong location. Since we did not have an hour extra to wait, he tried to get food from the regular place. The location across the street refused to serve my friend, despite him being willing to cover the cost of the food. Seems like a bizarre business decision to me, considering that we are regular customers.

So, I stopped at Taco Bell on my way home. It was okay, but not nearly as good as the authentic Mexican place.


----------



## Tracyarts

Curry-mustard chicken with a yogurt-lemon-garlic sauce, and quinoa tabouli. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

Stir-fry chicken and mixed veggies in Philadelphia Cream Cheese Santa Fe flavored cooking cream and a big tossed salad.


----------



## EMH1701

Ham stew.

Turned out decently.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chicken noodle..


----------



## AuntHen

Browned chicken with a cayenne-bluecheese sauce, blended zucchini-spinach soup and fresh watermelon (in season already, one of the perks of living in a state that is always hot )


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade chicken soup


----------



## spiritangel

it depends it will either be roast pork and roast veggies ie a sunday roast or veggie soup but atm it is dependant on if I can handle all the chopping


----------



## HottiMegan

Gonna have pesto cheese tortellini


----------



## Tracyarts

Cucumber salad with yogurt-dill dressing: White heirloom cucumbers I got at the farmer's market, cut into chunks, along with garden variety salad cucumbers from my garden sliced into rounds. The dressing is just Bulgarian style yogurt, fresh dill, diced up spring onion (the white and pale green part), and a bit of salt. 

Wild boar and barley soup: Small cubes of boar meat, onion and garlic, barley, chopped sorrel and chard from the farmer's market, diced tomato, all in a spicy tomato-beef broth. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

Whenever I hear or read 'heirloom' vegetables, my mouth literally starts to water. ESPECIALLY tomatoes.


----------



## Tracyarts

" Whenever I hear or read 'heirloom' vegetables, my mouth literally starts to water. ESPECIALLY tomatoes. "

I know, they come in so many different shapes, colors, and flavors. The lady I bought the white cucumbers from at the local organic market is really into growing heirloom vegetables and always has things I have never seen in a supermarket, not even at Whole Foods or Central Market. 

I especially love heirloom tomatoes, and try and grow a few different varieties every year along with my tried and true hybrids. I don't get that many of them, but the ones I get are truly yummy.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Martial arts nights, i try to go quick and simple. So i'm making spaghetti tonight for din din.


----------



## mpls_girl26

I've been CRAVING veggies this week so I spent a crapload of money for veggies last night and tonight I made the most delicious Risotto Primavera with chicken. I love to cook but this time I've even impressed myself. 

The list of veggies include: 

onion 
carrot
red pepper 
zucchini 
asparagus (blanched in the chicken broth- a little trick taught to me by my Italian friend)


----------



## Mishty

Found the most amazing thick, hearty, red sauce in the freezer, made by an incredible cook. Gonna get fancy and try to use a pizza stone. We'll see. I've got two large balls of yeasty pizza crust on the rise,one white, and one wheat and gonna start chopping vegtables and chicken breast for the wheat one(light sauce, only a tad amount of cheese, for those calorie watchers), and gotta big old log of pepperoni and salami for the other, maybe some red pepper flakes, peppers? It's gonna take a while to shred all this cheese though. Oy!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Baked Chicken and Italian Pole Beans with cantalope and strawberries for dessert. :eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts

Pork chops with spicy Moroccan seasoning, cucumber salad, sliced tomatoes, multigrain pilaf, raspberry tea with lemon.

Tracy


----------



## Cors

Family attended a banquet without me and packed a bunch of yummies, mainly fried oatmeal with king prawns, some kind of fishcake fritter with spicy mayo, roast chicken and duck with sauce, lotus leaf sticky rice. Finished the last of my green tea ice cream.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilling some T-bones and having a big tossed salad and some wine.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

We had a large salad with all the taco seasonings and spices and fixings.....except the crunch (No shell or tortilla). It was absolutely wonderful. I had fresh local cantalope from our Asheville Farmers Market. YUM! SO much better than those tasteless ones in the grocery stores!


----------



## Latte

Ina Garten's roasted broccoli, grilled tofu in homemade BBQ sauce, and a watermelon, feta, arugula, and red onion salad


----------



## Surlysomething

Sesame chicken drumlettes baking in the oven right now.

It will be served over hot rice with the extra sauce poured over-top.

:eat2:


----------



## Kamily

I made lasagna but it wasnt what I wanted.


----------



## CastingPearls

Spouse decided to try his own thing so he baked chicken thighs with tomato gravy and melted cheese--kinda an ersatz chicken parm only with bones and um..no breading. 

Well at least he made it. 

The veggies were delicious.


----------



## mel

Steak (perfectly grilled!), baked potato with cheese and butter and salad with ranch dressing. Was so Good!


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Spouse decided to try his own thing so he baked chicken thighs with tomato gravy and melted cheese--kinda an ersatz chicken parm only with bones and um..no breading.
> 
> Well at least he made it.
> 
> The veggies were delicious.




Haha. This reminded me of when I was a kid and my Mom was staying late at work or she had a class and my Dad was in charge of dinner. The stuff he made was revolting! My Mom would walk in the door and take me aside and ask what we had. She would immediately grab a loaf of bread and start making us sandwiches. My Dad's go to meal? He would fry up some hamburger and toss in a can of baked beans and then 'season' it. I think he used to throw in some relish too. It was HORRIFIC. Hahaha.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. This reminded me of when I was a kid and my Mom was staying late at work or she had a class and my Dad was in charge of dinner. The stuff he made was revolting! My Mom would walk in the door and take me aside and ask what we had. She would immediately grab a loaf of bread and start making us sandwiches. My Dad's go to meal? He would fry up some hamburger and toss in a can of baked beans and then 'season' it. I think he used to throw in some relish too. It was HORRIFIC. Hahaha.


Haha and I'm really spoiled cos my dad is an awesome cook. Spouse IS learning though. By the time I'm out of there he won't poison himself on his own. I'll consider that my last good deed.


----------



## Fuzzy

bbq beef short ribs with twice baked taters and steamed broccoli


----------



## Latte

Smitten Kitchen's Basic, Awesome Tomato Sauce and polpette di pollo (spicy chicken meatballs) over whole wheat rotelle


----------



## EMH1701

Making steak. Was hungry for red meat.


----------



## MisticalMisty

low carb enchiladas!


----------



## Mishty

Garlic prawns a la crème(this is kinda what she made,but not really,but close) over pasta, bruschetta, and a Greek salad with loads of pepperoni...it sounds weird but the combination was wonderful after the recipes were tweaked and shimmied to worked magic together.

Plus, I didn't have to lift a finger....so....:eat2:


----------



## Latte

grilled chicken, balsamic glazed asparagus and chive mashed potatoes


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

MisticalMisty said:


> low carb enchiladas!



Misty............recipe, please?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Misty............recipe, please?


Sure! I'll post it in the low carb thread!


----------



## CastingPearls

Cornflake chicken, Spanish rice and mixed veggies.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having tostadas or nachos.. eater picks tonight  Tostadas are kind of a comfort food for me. Reminds me of happy times in my childhood.


----------



## Latte

whole wheat pita pizzas and arugula salad


----------



## jcas50

king crab legs, german potato salad, raw veggies w dip, limeade and tequilla


----------



## Jon Blaze

http://www.realsimple.com/food-reci...yaki-glazed-burgers-00000000000697/index.html

Made this about 20 minutes ago with some mods.
I used Kaiser Rolls instead of english muffins, and I added pineapples, mushrooms, and bacon flavored cheese. It was very good.


----------



## Latte

Last night was too many cocktails (delicious cocktails) and some chips and salsa.

Tonight was spicy beef and broccoli over brown rice. Yum!


----------



## Cors

Yesterday night: Nutty bread with cheeses and butter, tenderloin steak with amazing parmesan mash, fish and chips, bittersweet chocolate cake with thick chocolate layer on top and biscuit at the bottom

Tonight: Hokkien prawn noodles, Teochew fish soup, green bean soup, nibbles from the assorted Ferrero Rocher box


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wanting pizza.. So we're going to have a make your own pizza night. I'm gonna have green olives and onions on mine.. Max's favorite is white sauce with artichoke hearts. Hubs usually has artichoke hearts, onions and mushrooms.


----------



## Tracyarts

I found this recipe for a white bean and cherry tomato salad a few days ago, when I was looking for ways to use all the cherry tomatoes we've been picking in the garden. I made it earlier today and put it in the fridge to marinate all afternoon, and I'll be serving it over a bed of salad greens. It tasted good freshly mixed, I can't wait to taste it after everything has had a chance to marinate and blend flavors together.

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/white_beans_and_cherry_tomato_salad/

Tracy


----------



## tinkerbell

Spicy cheddar brats - they were on sale, and with a coupon, like $2, and they're pretty good. And a bit healthier than regular brats. And baked potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Mishty

I'm making an awesome stir-fry tonight,I've got a massive pack of yard raised chicken breast, thinned and sitting in a garlic/ginger/soy/hoisin sauce/red pepper flakes type marinade, ready to fry up with pounds of fresh crisp veggies!
I've got bean sprouts(I've been craving them!) green,red,and yellow peppers,Vidalia sweet onions,snow peas,little organic carrots,loads of broccoli,(on sale bogo in one pound bundles)fresh ginger,giant clove of garlic, and a little red chili for fun. I have brown rice already made, but my white will have to be made shortly, and if I get brave I'll try my hand ate orange chicken, complete with deep fried chicken nuggets, just not sure I can make this much stir-fry, the wok won't like it. 

I'm home alone, why am I cooking all this? :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Making chili from some random frozen meat, beans, tomatoes, and spices.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Homemade waffles with butter and maple syrup with a glass of ice cold milk


----------



## HottiMegan

Potato salad, hot dogs and corn on the cob. I'm so stuffed!


----------



## Fuzzy

corned beef brisket, au gratin potatoes, green beans, sweet white corn


----------



## CastingPearls

Prime rib with grilled onions and mushrooms and grilled eggplant, zucchini and squash. 

LOVE GRILLING!


----------



## Surlysomething

Rotini pasta with pesto sauce and lots of parmesan cheese. And garlic toast.

:eat2:


----------



## Brenda

Roast turkey breast, acorn squash with a fabulous vinaigrette.


----------



## Latte

hot dogs with all the fixins and salad


----------



## Mishty

I wanted to make grilled stuffed pork chops, but my aunt laid out the wrong package of meat to thaw, so I guess I'll be making something with skirt steak... :huh:
Not sure what.... Maybe something Mexican, in a fire hot cast iron skillet....


----------



## AmazingAmy

Going to try and remember how to make couscous salad in a minute.


----------



## EMH1701

Salad tonight. My cooking pots and pans are all dirty.


----------



## mel

subway!:eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

A juicy steak and garlic bread. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't feel like cooking. Too tired, so i copped out and got Papa Murphy's pizza. Gourmet veggie and a pizza for max with artichokes.


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice (using Zatarain's Red Bean seasoning mix )


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't decide between broccoli rice or tacos/taco salad. I'll know when we get back from martial arts tonight.


----------



## Sweetie

Chicken and rice. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Made a bean and cheese burrito. It was rather good.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I can't decide between broccoli rice or tacos/taco salad. I'll know when we get back from martial arts tonight.



Tacos/taco salad.. I have that craving too..


----------



## HottiMegan

The taco were good 

Tonight we're going to the fair at dinner time so we'll be eating junky fair foo. If we're hungry when we get back, i'll make cabbage stir fry.


----------



## louisaml

Homemade Baked Beans topped with Hotdogs, with cornbread stuffing on the side, since we are out of buns.


----------



## Cors

Yesterday: Marinated wagyu beef cubes, sashimi platter with rice, sake 
Today: Angus cheek (tastes like an odd mix between steak and tongue!), duck leg confit, chocolate tarte with vanilla ice cream (dessert was horrid though)


----------



## Mishty

Orange,steak stir fry with red peppers,fresh Brussel sprouts roasted in sea salt and olive oil, and brown rice. We're making some weird berry dessert with pound cake, and raspberries and lemon, not sure how that's gonna turn out.


----------



## spiritangel

I made an awesome frittata last night so it is leftovers tonight and am also making a coconut jam slice


----------



## Dromond

Last night was sloppy joe sandwiches with skillet fried potatoes, and carrots, on the side. :eat2:


----------



## louisaml

All this food sounds delish, but cooking involves heating something premade, i lack the cooking gene.


----------



## tinkerbell

Pork loin, baked potatoes and asparagus. I just have to get off my ass and clean the dishes I need to make it.


----------



## Fuzzy

fresh tex-mex (salmon tacos or some variant..)


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to have nachos for dinner if i can work up the energy to get off my duff and make some.. We had a 200 mile road trip today and i'm sort of tired. If i had a better night sleep last night, i'd be a lot better off!


----------



## CastingPearls

When I was sick for two years, I taught my soon to be ex-husband from my couch how to cook for himself. Before me, all he knew how to do was boil rice and plain chicken. He's a great cook now. It's not difficult to cook but it is easy to make excuses. Reasons are reasons but excuses are cop-outs.

We're having sliced grilled steak over caesar salad tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of making cabbage stir fry wraps. That's if i can find the tofu in the fridge.. I may have eaten it last week lol..


----------



## Mishty

Since Chinese buffet was closed I'm making roasted pork and pineapple, with stir fry veggies, mostly yellow and red bell peppers, onions,minced garlic and broccoli, no white rice, I found a pack of saffron rice, thinking I'd prefer it to brown rice _again_.

I bought egg roll wrappers this weekend, but I'm saving them for my leftover steak rolls tomorrow. 

I want something else Asian to go with my stir fry, maybe a nice soup, I have everything for a simple hot and sour, well except tofu. Damn, I might have to make egg rolls, or a few beef wontons, maybe some dumplings...or potstickers a la Alton Brown.


----------



## louisaml

I made fried chicken tenders(they were pre-made at bill's work and I heated them up in the oven) and fried veggie rice for dinner. It actually tasted good. The only hiccups I had were burning my arm on the skillet, and our stove smells like a lit match.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm feeling reaaaaaally lazy tonight.. so its Ultimate Cheese Lover's from Pizza Hut delivery.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Going to fogo de chao with my father, step mom, and my girlfriend. I've never had Brazilian cuisine sadly.


----------



## Fuzzy

Jon Blaze said:


> Going to fogo de chao with my father, step mom, and my girlfriend. I've never had Brazilian cuisine sadly.



This is a local chain that pushes the "Brazilian Steakhouse" concept: http://www.facebook.com/RodizioGrill

Best described as a "Carnivore's Buffet". Only they bring the meat to your table. You have to go to the buffet if you want a sidedish.


----------



## MisticalMisty

cheese dip with taco meat, jalapenos and onions.....



Yes, that's a meal


----------



## CastingPearls

Quinoa (first time. verdict: YUM)
Cornflake chicken
Tossed salad.


----------



## louisaml

We went to a Lebanese restaurant with Bill's coworkers. The food was really good.


----------



## shinyapple

Fuzzy said:


> This is a local chain that pushes the "Brazilian Steakhouse" concept: http://www.facebook.com/RodizioGrill
> 
> Best described as a "Carnivore's Buffet". Only they bring the meat to your table. You have to go to the buffet if you want a sidedish.



My friends refer to this place as the Meat Faucet. Hot, dripping meat for as long as your stomach can take it! lol


----------



## BlueBurning

Made taco salad and for dessert had berries with whipped cream.


----------



## EMH1701

Veggie stir fry. Recipe here:

http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/


----------



## CastingPearls

Tossed salad
Fried calamari with a side of spicy marinara


----------



## Fuzzy

London Broil*, steamed rice and broccoli

(*Why is it London Broil when its not a British recipe, you use flank steak, and most people grill it?)


----------



## MisticalMisty

Battered dipped fish and chips....

Hopefully, this turns out well.


----------



## EMH1701

Made poached tuna and rice. Turned out quite good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Meatballs. Pesto pasta.

Lemon cake cooling and will be frosted with vanilla buttercream.


:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Steamed artichokes and spaghetti with "meat" sauce


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm teaching Max to make lasagna tonight. He's super excited about it. So we're having spinach, "meaty" lasagna. (using morning star farms 'meat" crumbles)


----------



## EMH1701

Hamburgers. 

I fried them up with whisky, Asiago cheese, onions, and a Creole seasoning blend. Topped with hot sauce.

Wound up being quite tasty.


----------



## Fuzzy

creamed chicken over biscuits


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Yummy tuna fish sandwich and a half with fresh tomato slices. Dessert was strawberries sprinkled with sugar.:eat1:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Just ordered pizza, couldnt be bothered to cook! Not happy its gonna take an hour to be delivered tho! Im hungrrrrrrrrrrry!!!! :huh:


----------



## Tracyarts

Pot roast with veggies, along with cucumber salad. It's probably a hundred degrees out, so thank goodness for crock pots!

Tracy


----------



## crayola box

brown basmati rice, curried spinach and mustard greens, chicken tikka masala, dhal


----------



## ConnieLynn

Three bean chili (meatless) that I made last week and froze the leftovers. After doing time in the freezer, it is hotter than hell, so I'm having an abundance of oyster crackers with it.


----------



## Tracyarts

Brats and cabbage with peppers, onions, garlic, and tomatoes. Again, the crock pot saves the day!

Tracy


----------



## Mishty

My friend is in the process of finishing up on chicken cutlets fried in garlic olive oil stuff she made(I'm the guinea pig),roasted squash and zucchini in black pepper and butter, saffron rice with mixed veg-all and chicken fat(once again something she had in college once, and I'm the guinea pig) and Hawaiian sweet bread made kinda...chewy fashion some how, it's a tweaked recipe also,baked fresh by another friend, which I'm eating as an appetizer with the cooks incredible hand made pesto and tapenade....she uses a mortar thing, and it's inspiring and rustic.

I'm sure I the name for some of this stuff is a bit fancier, but I'm watching her cook and discuss it and this is my take.

I love cooking school friends...... 

The Purple Temple's are to drink...grape juice and Shirley's or something....i think.


----------



## HottiMegan

I was so happy my trip to Costco yesterday netted me some falafel, hummus, tzatziki and high fiber tortillas. I sooo didn't want to cook tonight. Too tired. So we had some Mediterranean food for dinner


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade egg rolls, battered-tempura chicken with general tsao sauce, steamed rice, and pork veggie pot-stickers


----------



## spiritangel

fuzzy dumplings done in the potsticker way are a fav colour me envious

I am having brekky for dinner bacon and eggs just to mix it up a little


----------



## penguin

My flatmate is cooking what he calls chicken Bonita (it has chicken drumsticks, bacon, cream, broccoli, mushrooms, onion and rice). It's freaking delicious and one of the perks of sharing a house with someone who used to be a chef!


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> fuzzy dumplings done in the potsticker way are a fav colour me envious
> 
> I am having brekky for dinner bacon and eggs just to mix it up a little



I've had the steamed dumplings before I was served dumplings done as "potstickers", and I became a converted man.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beanie Weenie Chili Mac.


No, I'm just foolin'. Its takeout fried catfish 'n fries 'n hushpuppies night.


----------



## penguin

Corned beef. Nom nom nom.


----------



## CastingPearls

I tried whole wheat pasta for the first time. It was Barilla brand and I wasn't too thrilled with the taste but otherwise my spaghetti with homemade meat sauce simmered all day was delicious. I also ate about six mini Almond Joys. When did 'fun-size' get so much smaller?


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> I tried whole wheat pasta for the first time. It was Barilla brand and I wasn't too thrilled with the taste but otherwise my spaghetti with homemade meat sauce simmered all day was delicious. I also ate about six mini Almond Joys. When did 'fun-size' get so much smaller?



I find that I have to over salt my water and make sure I cook the pasta at a full rolling boil for it to taste ok to me.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef and potato chile verde enchiladas with rice and refrieds


----------



## crayola box

CastingPearls said:


> I tried whole wheat pasta for the first time. It was Barilla brand and I wasn't too thrilled with the taste but otherwise my spaghetti with homemade meat sauce simmered all day was delicious. I also ate about six mini Almond Joys. When did 'fun-size' get so much smaller?



Some brands are better than others but generally speaking I think spelt noodles, quinoa pasta, brown rice linguine, and pretty much every other alternative noodle taste better than whole wheat. For a healthier white pasta try Dreamfields, its amazing, no difference in taste at all.

Also I find whole wheat pasta to be better in short shapes like couscous or orzo, or in dishes where there are bolder ingredients than a tomato sauce, like lasagna or mac and cheese.


----------



## MisticalMisty

crayola box said:


> Some brands are better than others but generally speaking I think spelt noodles, quinoa pasta, brown rice linguine, and pretty much every other alternative noodle taste better than whole wheat. For a healthier white pasta try Dreamfields, its amazing, no difference in taste at all.
> 
> Also I find whole wheat pasta to be better in short shapes like couscous or orzo, or in dishes where there are bolder ingredients than a tomato sauce, like lasagna or mac and cheese.



Be careful with Dreamfields. There's new evidence suggesting that it doesn't live up to it's claims..which probably explains why it effected me the same way that regular white pasta does!


----------



## cinnamitch

CastingPearls said:


> I tried whole wheat pasta for the first time. It was Barilla brand and I wasn't too thrilled with the taste but otherwise my spaghetti with homemade meat sauce simmered all day was delicious. I also ate about six mini Almond Joys. When did 'fun-size' get so much smaller?



I used whole wheat pasta for about 6 months and finally gave up on it. I just never really got to where i liked it enough to keep using. Any dish i used it in we ate so little of it that it was a waste. We just decided to cut pasta use way down and eat the real deal when we do eat pasta.


----------



## Ellie

Chicken and leek pie, mash and broccoli :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

chopped bbq beef sammiches


----------



## CastingPearls

Thanks everyone for the whole wheat pasta advice. I'd wanted to try Dreamfields myself but the little market I was in was out of it. I'm not on a low or no-carb diet of any kind so I have no restrictions in that regard, although I am trying to be more cognizant of how much processed white foods I'm eating simply because they make me feel so blah.


----------



## one2one

It was a spinach, onion, bacon and emmentaler quiche.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're going swimming instead of cooking. So on the way home from the pool I'm going to pick up Costco pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

I made chili last week, but left the pot on the stove for an hour after, on low heat. Almost all moisture gone, it was on the edge of burning. I thought, "hmm.. I'm going to save this."

Just warmed it up in the nuker. OMG.. I bet I can't duplicate this delicacy again. :doh::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Husband is barbecuing, a big steak and some ribs. I also made cucumber salad and a potato salad that's a little bit different in that it's got a kind of spicy-savory viniagrette dressing instead of the traditional creamy dressing. Also a big pitcher of peach flavored iced tea to go with it all. For dessert, I've got some lemon and strawberry Italian ice cups in the freezer.

Tracy


----------



## Fat Brian

I made jambalaya from some things we had laying around. It was super awesome and didn't take very long to make. I do a good bit of cooking in our house, I tell people that I didn't get this big by not knowing how to cook.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hot dogs with all the fixings, potato salad, baked beans, fresh squeezed lemonade. Have a few friends coming over to watch the fireworks display from my second floor porch.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled steaks, corn-on-the-cob, tossed salad, roasted sweet potatoes, coleslaw, zinfandel, and fresh blueberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Fuzzy

classic italian spaghetti salad with the usual fixins.. diced cucumber, green and red bell pepper, celery, shredded cheddar, jack, and grated parmesan cheese, pepperoni, diced ham, sliced black olives, pepperoncini, thin sliced red onion, croutons and anything else that may find its way into it..


----------



## HottiMegan

It's one of my two favorite meals.. Lasagna! Followed by yellow cake with penuche frosting.


----------



## EMH1701

BBQ chicken and a baked potato with melted butter.


----------



## Captain Save

Salad and wine!

Mixed greens, baby carrots, sliced mushrooms, cherry tomatoes, grilled chicken in italian dressing, with a garden variety pinot noir (Mirassou.)

I'm fighting the urge to get some croissants to accompany this...


----------



## Cors

Quorn (mock meat) feast after not having it in ages! 

Crispy "chicken" nuggets, "fish" fingers, onion-flavoured "beef" burger patties and of course, their amazing "pork" sausages - regular, BBQ, Bramley Apple, Cumberland, Red Leicester and Onion, frankfurters... Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade baked macaroni and cheese, using cheddar, jack, and cream cheese, with crushed sour cream and onion potato chips on top


----------



## spiritangel

am thinking it will be potato salad because I am not sure I have the energy or teh time for anything else and I am making it for a bbq at my sisters sunday for my nieces 8th birthday


----------



## Fuzzy

ive been pruning trees all day and I'm all tuckered out. This will probably be one of those meals in a bag that you buy in the frozen section of the supermarket.

Orange chicken it is.


----------



## Neen

Leftover pork fried rice, general tso chicken and some greek salad on the side. Washed down with some ice cold orange soda!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Ribeye steaks, baby spinach salad w/ balsamic viniagrete dressing, & fruit.


----------



## ObiWantsU

Marinated medium-rare ribeye and some corn...


----------



## TheMrs

Had some beer-butt chicken off the grill, red potatoes & fresh green beans with onions, sliced tomatoes, and for dessert...a toasted crushed up cinnamon pop tart with vanilla ice cream and fresh peach slices drizzled with honey... yeah it was SO yum


----------



## HottiMegan

enchilada soup


----------



## Fuzzy

creamed chicken over mashed potatoes and biscuits, with broccoli and corn


----------



## veggieforever

*Tonight I am making 'Super-Duper Spicy Vegetarian Chilli' and homemade, straight from scratch and not from a packet spiced potato wedges and sour cream to plop on top or dip your wedges in! ) xXx*


----------



## BlueBurning

Made some sweet & sour spare ribs on brown rice.


----------



## Tracyarts

Pasta with marinara sauce, mild Italian sausage, and sauteed mushrooms. Mixed green salad, and fresh sliced strawberries and peaches for dessert. 

Tracy


----------



## Mishty

Orange,garlic and ginger fried chicken, carrots, snow peas,red bell pepper and "lo-mein" noodles. I'm a rice freak, but thought I'd switch it up with pasta. I may make a few cups for the mere fact I'll have a lot of leftover chicken and veggies. I'm trying a new green tea tonight, it's a mix I got from a vegan market, with lemon, honey and raspberry, and some kind of herb I can't remember. 

I almost want to make cream cheese and pimento fried won-tons. 

But I wanted homemade pimento cheese tomorrow for the picnic. 

......


----------



## TheMrs

Using leftover chicken from our whole roasted one the other night...I am making chicken alfredo over penne & garlic roasted broccoli.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Baked chicken smothered in an alfredo/marinara sauce.


----------



## Captain Save

Whole wheat fettuccini in a thick, spicy marinara with green and black olives, accompanied by pan fried garlic bread and a large goblet of pinot noir. It's pretty delicious, just not nearly as involved as it sounds.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're going swimming tonight after martial arts class so we'll do simple broccoli rice in the rice cooker.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Sweet Tomatoes! Woot Woot


----------



## MissAshley

We are cooking out tonight so we are having hot dogs, hamburgers, steak, and sausages. I am definitely a burger person!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm probably going to end up making quesadillas for the kids since Max invited his friend to come to martial arts, swimming and to dinner. That's more kid friendly than a ton of broccoli with rice. My kids eat it but not a lot of other kids will


----------



## TheMrs

We had bbq pork, mashed potatoes with gravy, salad and chocolate chess pie.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mushroom pizza with extra cheese, stuffed clams and a bottle of moscato.


----------



## Mishty

Is there anything greater than waiting for pizza, and hearing that knock on the door? Chicago style veggie pizza, two thin crust pepperonis, pasta in red sauce and two dozen garlic cheese sticks.


No wine, just Coca Cola Classic on ice....


----------



## Cors

Yesterday: Pickled beetroot, boiled baby potatoes, buttered veg with fried medisterpølse (sweet coarse-chopped pork sausages), creamy cheese mayo dip, dark chocolate with praline, lemon and ginger bits

Today: Chicken breasts wrapped with bacon and stuffed with cheese, drowning in a pool of bloody BBQ sauce, homemade garlic toast, strawberry and blueberry oat cookies


----------



## EMH1701

I had this really bizarre craving for green bean casserole, so I am making it.


----------



## Captain Save

Indian Butter Chicken, basmati rice, and pan fried garlic na'an.

I *LOVE* being able to cook again!


----------



## CastingPearls

A tossed salad and a Bomb Pop. It's too damned hot and sticky.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade cuban-style burritos (chicken seasoned with cumin, onion, garlic and black pepper; black beans, yellow rice, corn, chopped tomatoes, and cucumber sour cream )


----------



## HottiMegan

Nachos are on the menu tonight. Something Max likes and it's easy. I'm sooo not in the mood for cooking. I'm still really tired from all the hospital junk this week. Cooking sucks when you're tired. I'm half thinking of taking everyone to Togos or Subway.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Two awesome dimmers mentioned something about Korean bbq, so now I have to get some Korean tonight. Bulgolgi baby. lol 

I had the authentic stuff once when I was Seoul (Was there for a few months when I was younger), but Oklahoma has a few mom and pop korean places. Lots of people that migrated here after wars/Married soldiers. Works for me. Bring me more kimchi! Kamsamnida! lol

But before that: workout 2x, and then Korean. lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

I'm cooking odds and ends this week since it's too hot to go shop for groceries. Tonight it's speckled butter beans, corn bread, sliced tomatoes, and deviled eggs. Yep, I'm southern.


----------



## Tracyarts

Chili with bison meat and beans. I usually think of chili as a cold weather kind of meal, but my husband just had a taste for it right now. I'm also going to make a pot of greens. They had some huge bundles of fresh collard greens at the farmer's market this morning, along with big bundles of kale too. I also bought beets, so I'll chop up the tops and add them to the pot as well! For dessert I have a couple of huge peaches. I'm going to take one and peel it, cut it in half, and remove the fruit from around the stone. Then turn the halves upside down in little bowls and serve them with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on top. 

Tracy


----------



## one2one

It was cous cous with tomato, artichokes, kalamata olives, fresh basil, some fresh lemon and chicken. Some greek olive loaf from Breadsmith, spread with goats milk cream cheese and roasted red pepper spread, went really well with it.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold curry ham and cheese pasta salad


----------



## Cors

Fat pork/beef meat balls, brown sauce, rødbeder (pickled chopped beetroot), sugared potatoes and rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cors said:


> Fat pork/beef meat balls, brown sauce, rødbeder (pickled chopped beetroot), sugared potatoes and rice.



woah... color me curious.. Is this all mixed together served over rice? what is the brown sauce? and explain the sugared potatoes please...


----------



## Fuzzy

Texas-Style Pit barbeque (chopped beef) on hard rolls (need a crusty roll to hold that beef, normal buns get too soggy) with Texas-Style beans and green pepper slaw. 

Might even make a key lime pie.


----------



## TheMrs

I just finished tossing together a shrimp pasta salad with a garlic vinaigrette and some diced tomatoes, yellow sweet peppers, green onions and few blue cheese crumbles.
Pair that with some crusty bread and call it dinner


----------



## Deacone

Fried beancurd, salmon fillets in a soup with udon noodles, watercress, freshly chopped chillies (with seeds still in them ) in a soup with chilli stock, chicken stock and white pepper. 

Twas nom.


----------



## Cors

Fuzzy said:


> woah... color me curious.. Is this all mixed together served over rice? what is the brown sauce? and explain the sugared potatoes please...



Haha well it is typical Danish dinner I guess, they love their pork and huge breaded meatballs (frikadeller)! Everything is served with rice, not mashed together but side by side. The brown sauce is apparently similar to gravy in the US, so it is probably not too exciting. As for the sugared potatoes (brunede kartofler), new baby potatoes are peeled and left to simmer in a pan with lots of sugar and butter until the sugar is caramelized and they turn a sticky, yummy and juicy brown. 

Tried to make fried rice today with Spam but that didn't go too well.  Ended up having some oven-ready stuff - breaded fish and chicken, bread rolls plus a platter of cheese, some leftover bread pudding and Princess cake (marzipan, raspberry cream, marmalade and random things).


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Dinner was a crustless summer squash and onion quiche with a side of homegrown tomatoes and cukes from my dear brother's garden! YUM!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Wingstop

10 lemon pepper and 10 garlic parm....sssoooo goooodddd. I seriously could have eaten 30 more I think!


----------



## CastingPearls

I made salisbury steak and rice pilaf.
Also drank a bottle of white merlot I didn't realize I had.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cors said:


> Haha well it is typical Danish dinner I guess, they love their pork and huge breaded meatballs (frikadeller)! Everything is served with rice, not mashed together but side by side. The brown sauce is apparently similar to gravy in the US, so it is probably not too exciting. As for the sugared potatoes (brunede kartofler), new baby potatoes are peeled and left to simmer in a pan with lots of sugar and butter until the sugar is caramelized and they turn a sticky, yummy and juicy brown.
> 
> Tried to make fried rice today with Spam but that didn't go too well.  Ended up having some oven-ready stuff - breaded fish and chicken, bread rolls plus a platter of cheese, some leftover bread pudding and Princess cake (marzipan, raspberry cream, marmalade and random things).



I love how you attach the Danish names to these.. makes me more likely to find the recipe and try it for myself.  (Help! I'm out of Rep!)


----------



## Fuzzy

I went to a local burger place to get a pastrami burger with special sauce and cheese... and got the chili verde burrito instead. 

I keep forgetting the cardinal rule that you don't go to one ethnic food establishment and order the other ethnic food listed on the menu. 

Like you don't go to Denny's to have steak (you can... but..), and you don't go to a Chinese Buffet and have pizza (that's for the kids!) and don't go to an Indian restaurant expecting buffalo hot wings.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cors said:


> Haha well it is typical Danish dinner I guess, they love their pork and huge breaded meatballs (frikadeller)! Everything is served with rice, not mashed together but side by side. The brown sauce is apparently similar to gravy in the US, so it is probably not too exciting. As for the sugared potatoes (brunede kartofler), new baby potatoes are peeled and left to simmer in a pan with lots of sugar and butter until the sugar is caramelized and they turn a sticky, yummy and juicy brown.
> 
> Tried to make fried rice today with Spam but that didn't go too well.  Ended up having some oven-ready stuff - breaded fish and chicken, bread rolls plus a platter of cheese, some leftover bread pudding and Princess cake (marzipan, raspberry cream, marmalade and random things).


Two things:

That cake was made for me.

I love your new sig line. It's so true.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made tostadas for dinner. So easy and satisfying. Alex LOVES beans


----------



## bmann0413

I had the traditional red beans and chicken for dinner tonight. It was awesomesauce.


----------



## Cors

CastingPearls said:


> That cake was made for me.



Oh yes, even the name fits!  

Another lazy day so I am having pre-marinated pork, potatoes and some Kinder milk slices.


----------



## HottiMegan

With my terrible night sleep i suspect i'm going to make something easy like enchilada soup or spaghetti. If i get a nap today i might make broccoli rice.


----------



## EMH1701

Beef & broccoli stir-fry.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Fresh 'Mater sandwiches on Whole Wheat Bread. SO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!

Tis the season!:eat2:


----------



## Ahimsa

A simple tomato-buffalo mozzarella-basil pasta bake  with garlic bread on the side.. :wubu:


----------



## SuperMishe

I had salad... with tuna in it. A HUGE deal for me!! I actually ate vegetables!!!! LOL!


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon and potatoes. I had this weird craving for fish and chips, so I attempted to make it at home. I failed a bit on the salmon, should have probably baked it instead of frying it. But it was still good.


----------



## Fuzzy

meh.. frozen red chili beef and bean burritos.. nuked.. slathered in ketchup. :huh:


----------



## Shan34

Sketti, salad and garlic bread. I'm having a love affair with garlic bread. :eat2: Pretty much a garlic freak.


----------



## Ahimsa

Tonight I'll make a potato bake and braised sausages with onions and cider


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm starting off a weekend of gluttony with homemade pizza tonight. I am going back to Eat To Live on Monday to reclaim some health and happiness so i'm going to eat my favorite meals this weekend in preparation.


----------



## EMH1701

Shepherd's pie. Smelling so good in the oven right now.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Beef fajita tacos, Mexican rice, beans a la charra with homemade salsa and tortilla chips. I love cooking lately.


----------



## Cors

Boiled ham, honey mustard dip, sauteed veggies, buttered rye bread with cheeses, wine, assorted chocolates


----------



## CastingPearls

Beer batter dipped tilapia, mashed potatoes with gravy and string beans.


----------



## Ahimsa

Steak with mushroom sauce


----------



## CuteyChubb

Jambalaya with beef, chicken and pork with an asparagus salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

Something ooey gooey with cheese. I am in a downswing of my depression and i'm food medicating for dinner tonight. Probably going to make some mac n cheese. That's one of my go to dinners..


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> Something ooey gooey with cheese. I am in a downswing of my depression and i'm food medicating for dinner tonight. Probably going to make some mac n cheese. That's one of my go to dinners..



Will the downswing bottom out when you reach post 6,666?  Hope you upswing soon..


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Will the downswing bottom out when you reach post 6,666?  Hope you upswing soon..



lol I didn't even notice my post count  Evil!! >


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonights dinner is enchilada soup since i don't feel like messing with enchiladas.. same taste and yummification


----------



## CuteyChubb

BBQ beef sausage links on buns with onion and pickles after an appetizer of fresh homemade hot salsa and tortilla chips. We'll be washing it all down with iced tea.


----------



## Ahimsa

Salmon with white wine sauce, garlic potatoes, broccoli


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making veggilicious stir fried veggies with yakisoba noodles.. so a chowmein of sorts..


----------



## one2one

Quinoa with pan fried wild turbot, kalamata olives and a tomato and basil sauce. Spring greens with steamed beets and a homemade vinaigrette. Olive ciabatta with goat's milk cream cheese.


----------



## CastingPearls

Caesar salad and buffalo wings.


----------



## Cors

Chicken rice from premix, chicken nuggets, chicken cutlets and plain grilled chicken. Nibbled on grapes, cherries, cheese and sweet wine after.


----------



## Fuzzy

ground beef enchiladas with white corn tortillas and chili verde/ creamy mushroom type sauce (trying for super saucy here..) with refrieds and rice


----------



## HottiMegan

I was out of onions yesterday so i didn't do the stirfy noodles. So that's tonight. I'm adding a HUGE salad to it too. I call it my spring roll salad. everything you'd put in a spring roll but the noodles.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Stuffed Green Peppers (from my darling brother's garden!)

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Lamia

A T.G.I.F chicken fajita frozen dinner.....it's actually pretty good for frozen food. 

I wish I had some sour cream though. 

they were 5 for 11 bucks and are really filling.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Chicken tostadas with black beans, sour cream and some white, crumbly Mexican cheese. It was yummy.


----------



## Shan34

Taco bean soup with cheese, sour cream, and tortilla strips. Yummo


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

A footlong Turkey & cheese sub and 6 donuts. Ew, I feel so sick now.


----------



## HottiMegan

Picking up pizza at Costco and Rio to have a fun movie night.. Dessert of penuche frosted layer cake


----------



## Cynthia

Shan34 said:


> Taco bean soup with cheese, sour cream, and tortilla strips. Yummo



A restaurant down this way (Mellow Mushroom) serves spicy tortilla soup that's pretty similar, and they also include an avocado slice on the side. Great stuff!

So, tonight's experiment was ...

a "Frankensoup" with vegetable broth, mixed veggies, cayenne pepper, lemon juice, minced garlic, Paul Newman's pineapple salsa, and a little swig of ketchup. (I was debating between ketchup and the slightly more risky choice of Carolina BBQ sauce.) The accidental sweet-n-sour vibe wasn't half bad.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Shrimp scampi over angel hair pasta. :wubu:


----------



## CuteyChubb

Beef fajita tacos on corn tortillas with sour cream and sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

Nachos. tortilla chips, nacho cheese sauce, ground meatless, tomato, black olives, sour cream, avocado and cheddar cheese.. mmmmm. Just typing this made my stomach growl a little


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a big slice of italian bread with a schmear of Laughing Cow mozz, tomato and basil cheese spread, with some additional tomato slices and salt and pepper on top. MMMMMMm yummy.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I can't wait to grill these NY strip & Ribeye steaks I bought, mmm. I think I'll also have a spring mix salad with blue cheese dressing and fruit salad.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Fettucine alfredo over spiral pasta with grilled chicken breast, a green salad and sweet iced tea.


----------



## TheMrs

Just had grilled bratwurst with peppers & onions
Texas Cavier Salad (corn, tomatoes, black beans, onions, olives, peppers, jalapenos, dressed)
Rotini & 5 cheese sauce (homemade, hubs fav!)

I am stuffed=D


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

These are just okay. The smell of garlic while they're cooking is phenomenal, but the sauce turned out very runny, and they give you so little cheese to put on it... Meh.


----------



## duraznos

I'm making jerk chicken! Very psyched :eat2: I'm following this recipe. I just made the marinade and I'm marinating it overnight... I'm gonna post a pic of it tomorrow when it's done cuz I'm so proud to be trying it!


----------



## 1Agamemnon

Would have been a whole pizza if someone wouldn't have eaten part of it, a half lb BURGER w/ slices of fries, raspberry doughnut & cookie


----------



## Fuzzy

home roasted pulled bbq pork, southern-style red potato salad (with red onions), pork-n-beans; fudge brownies


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Pink salmon and herb salad w/ baby spinach & other greens, black olives, & Caesar viniagrette dressing. Red grapes & iced tea for dessert.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've really been in the mood for corn-on-the-cob so I'm grilling that and eating it with lots of butter and hot salt and making a tomato, cucumber and red onion salad and probably going to marinade and grill a small steak or chicken breast.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I tried out a new place near my apartment on my way home. I called them up and ordered a Philly Cheesesteak. The guy asked me if I wanted a "traditional" or "trashy" one. Apparently a trashy one has jalapenos, mushrooms, and red peppers added. I decided I was definitely a trashy girl. So so yummy.


----------



## AuntHen

Chicken in a cayenne pepper sauce and blended zucchini-spinach soup (which I learned from my boyfriend's maman) :happy:

oh and honey-dew melon for dessert!!


----------



## spiritangel

tonight creamy bacon soup and bacon and egg sandwiches


----------



## Ahimsa

Mango-chicken salad with french fries on the side


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> tonight *creamy bacon soup* and bacon and egg sandwiches



It won't let me give any more rep.. but I need to know what this is.. exactly..


----------



## duraznos

here's my jerk chicken from the other night  






and tonight i made baked fish! lol i've been cooking a lot lately


----------



## Fuzzy

tikka masala (from a paste I had in the fridge) with chicken and onions over rice


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

I'm just making fried chicken with spinach & mac and cheese.:eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover split pea soup. Used salt pork instead of ham; turned out very good.


----------



## Captain Save

Indian butter chicken with warm na'an and basmati rice. 


I need a new project recipe!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Really, really wanted cheese dip.

So, cubed up some velveeta, added in a can of rotel and added in some cooked taco meat.

Ate it with celery and romaine hearts instead of chips. Was good.


----------



## Fuzzy

its either going to be some form of chicken Parmesan, or chicken fried steak.


----------



## idontspeakespn

Wild mushroom tortellini, with sauteed mushrooms and cherry tomatoes, lightly tossed with a fresh basil pesto and thin strips of fresh mozzarella that melt slightly...

nom nom nom :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm in the process of making chili mac. I'm tired so it's an easy dinner.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> its either going to be some form of chicken Parmesan, or chicken fried steak.



Its chicken fried steak with cream gravy and mashed taters and cut green beans.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

N.Y. Strip steaks and a spring mix salad with Italian dressing, tomatoes & black olives. For dessert: A mixed-berry salad. And some iced tea.


----------



## MrBob

No fuss tonight. Spaghetti & Meatballs...sometimes the simplest things are the tastiest. Tonight's herbs of choice are Parsley, Thyme and Oregano. No nation does comfort food like the Italians.


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy zucchini soup. Healthy as hell and yummy too!


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> creamy zucchini soup. Healthy as hell and yummy too!



postRecipePlsThx


----------



## HottiMegan

http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2009/09/creamy-zucchini-and-basil-soup.html

i add 1lb of spinach too


----------



## duraznos

picked up some lechon asado (roast pork) with yellow rice and fried sweet plaintains... mmm i love cuban food!!


----------



## Brenda

I roasted a chicken and made a delicious grilled corn salad.


----------



## Cynthia

A little bit of fast-food bliss ... a BK Veggie burger with guacamole (new option) in place of ketchup


----------



## HottiMegan

Cynthia said:


> A little bit of fast-food bliss ... a BK Veggie burger with guacamole (new option) in place of ketchup



ooh does the guac help with the dryness of the sandwich? I am now tempted to try taht on my next road trip! I always found the bk veggie burger a little dry. Thankfully they let me put extra mustard on it to add some moisture.


----------



## Cynthia

Megan, it probably wouldn't help an overdone patty, but the BK near me does a pretty good job of cooking veggie burgers just long enough. 

At some locations, they're like little brown hockey pucks. Absolutely _nothing_ could save them. But I really appreciate that BK offers a veggie option. That puts them way ahead of the burger-joint pack.


----------



## CastingPearls

Bacon mushroom cheeseburger and fries from Five Guys and a few pieces of sushi (Boston rolls) with extra wasabi, washed down with blueberry oolong iced tea.


----------



## Fuzzy

spicy Indian vegetable stew over couscous


----------



## HottiMegan

Cynthia said:


> Megan, it probably wouldn't help an overdone patty, but the BK near me does a pretty good job of cooking veggie burgers just long enough.
> 
> At some locations, they're like little brown hockey pucks. Absolutely _nothing_ could save them. But I really appreciate that BK offers a veggie option. That puts them way ahead of the burger-joint pack.



Yeah, they aren't usually burnt for me but just a little on the dry side, i don't do the mayo so that might be the problem. 

A few years ago Mcdonalds did a DELICIOUS veggie burger but was a suck because the fries aren't vegetarian. I was bummed when the discontinued it. Burger with no fries is like sacrilege.


----------



## shinyapple

Baked crispy chicken and whole wheat penne tossed with goat cheese, walnuts, basil, and roasted butternut squash and onions.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think we'll be hitting the never ending pasta bowl for dinner tonight to celebrate Alex's first day of school ever!


----------



## Tracyarts

Roast beef, green beans, and rice. Pretty simple, straightforward comfort food. 

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls

Lamb tikka masala with coconut rice, beef samosas, and garlic naan. (take-out)


----------



## comaseason

CastingPearls said:


> Lamb tikka masala with coconut rice, beef samosas, and garlic naan. (take-out)



Man that sounds tasty.

Pulled pork and tortilla chips for me tonight.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Wendy's chicken wraps & a vanilla frosty.


----------



## idontspeakespn

duraznos said:


> picked up some lechon asado (roast pork) with yellow rice and fried sweet plaintains... mmm i love cuban food!!



nom nom nom!!! I :smitten: cuban food!


----------



## CuteyChubb

BBQ chicken, potato salad, corn and green beans.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Gyros and spinach salad w/ Greek dressing.


----------



## Fuzzy

slow cooker beef stew with carrots and potatoes; asagio cheese breadsticks


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm going to make taco rice today. I don't feel like fussing since I have Max home sick from school today.


----------



## Mishty

I've got a loooot of chicken breasts in a nice fruity brine,(lemon,lime and orange juices) I think I'll make some kind of fruity grilled stir fry, maybe fruit and veggie kabobs and chicken ones to.
I have fresh berries and pineapple, little green onions, broccoli, squash and peppers. 

Or use more lime and make some beachy affair, salsa, corn tortillas and maybe I could even grill some kinda burrito. I even have corn on the cob....grilled spicy corn. 

What's on the dinner table? Chicken. I thought I had my mind made up... :doh:


----------



## TexasTrouble

I guess it will be Chinese delivery tonight. I had two new (reasonably) healthy dishes I wanted to try this week and both recipes had one "unique" ingredient that I forgot to buy at the store this weekend. And it's 109 degrees outside, so the food will just have to come to me.


----------



## absintheminded

Pita pizzas. They make me feel slightlyyyy more adult than English muffin pizzas!


----------



## Cors

Princess made me a farewell meal of teriyaki beef and mushrooms with rice! We had Kinder milk slices, more peanut M&Ms and cappucino drizzled with Bailey's. Bittersweet.


----------



## EMH1701

I made chili verde with pork. Got hungry for jalapenos after the food challenge.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken teriyaki stirfry with rice vermicelli and veggies


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

We went to IHOP and I got a Crispy Chicken Salad, Iced Mocha Coffee, & I tried some sort of new crepe thing.


----------



## Gingembre

shinyapple said:


> Baked crispy chicken and whole wheat penne tossed with goat cheese, walnuts, basil, and roasted butternut squash and onions.



Woah, this sounds AMAZING!


----------



## shinyapple

Gingembre said:


> Woah, this sounds AMAZING!



It was sooo good. I'm trying to eat more pasta since rice doesn't like me and I get bored with potatoes. I'm not usually a fan of Giada de Laurentiis, but walked in on someone watching her show and saw this and had to try it. Here's the recipe if you're interested: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...rnut-squash-and-goat-cheese-recipe/index.html It made enough for two people as a side dish for four meals.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red beans and rice.. only more like red, black, and navy beans and rice. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Grilled steak, creamy mashed potatoes and sweet, tender locally grown corn on the cob.

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Where is all the corn?1!?!? I drove by a place that hosts a huge corn maze and the corn isn't tall enough yet. It only has a couple weeks left.. 

I needs some fresh corn


----------



## HottiMegan

I want to make home made pizza tonight. I just haven't enjoyed the last few store bought pizzas we've gotten. Even Papa Murphys, which i usually like kind, was meh to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuzzy said:


> Where is all the corn?1!?!? I drove by a place that hosts a huge corn maze and the corn isn't tall enough yet. It only has a couple weeks left..
> 
> I needs some fresh corn


 

It's come in really late here in BC and there's not a lot. My Mom got it for me. :eat2:


----------



## Moongirl75

Tonight I am going to make stuffed peppers, my mom is in town visiting and she loves peppers, plus the red ones were only 99 cents a pound at the store today! I am going to stuff them with Italian sausage, orzo, zucchini and some other herbs. 

Re: Homemade pizza, I made one last week with goat cheese, grilled chicken and artichoke hearts. Instead of red sauce I crumbled the goat cheese in with some ricotta and dolloped that on first, then put on the chicken and artichokes, then sprinkled shredded mozzarella and Parmesan over the top. It was something different and delicious!


----------



## Surlysomething

Moongirl75 said:


> Tonight I am going to make stuffed peppers, my mom is in town visiting and she loves peppers, plus the red ones were only 99 cents a pound at the store today! I am going to stuff them with Italian sausage, orzo, zucchini and some other herbs.
> 
> Re: Homemade pizza, I made one last week with goat cheese, grilled chicken and artichoke hearts. Instead of red sauce I crumbled the goat cheese in with some ricotta and dolloped that on first, then put on the chicken and artichokes, then sprinkled shredded mozzarella and Parmesan over the top. It was something different and delicious!


 
That pizza sounds amazing! A local pizza place here does one with a white/alfredo sauce, pesto and mozzarella and cheddar cheese and it's delicious. :eat2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Chicken breast & spring mix salad w/ Italian dressing. Fruit salad for dessert.

But then later I had some pizza w/ friends.
So, I guess I ate two dinners, lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

There's always room for pizza... 

Birthday night out.. probably Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Moongirl75

Homemade fish tacos tonight (mahi mahi) with a quinoa, black bean and avocado salad on the side.


----------



## joemurphy

BBQ Sausage heros with peppers and onions in Sabrett sauce.

Sabrett Sauce Recipe

1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 tablespoon vinegar ( inexpensive balsamic or white )
1 teaspoon Dijon-style mustard
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce or pepper flakes
1 pinch of cinnamon

Directions:
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 large onions and 5 bell peppers sliced thin
1/4 teaspoon table salt
2 cloves of pressed or minced garlic

Saute and add sauce. Cook until tender.


----------



## shinyapple

Italian baked tilapia, creamy parmesan orzo, and steamed Brussels sprouts with butter.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Half of a watermelon.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I had a great dinner tonight: jalapeno cream cheese hamburger with a blueberry milkshake. This small burger place in Bastrop, TX (where the fires are) was so good. The burger was a good old-fashioned 100% beef patty on a jalapeno cheese bun with lettuce, tomato, onion, and pickle. Then instead of cheese they had a thin slice of cream cheese with freshly sliced jalapenos on top. The the cream cheese combined with the juicy burger and the peppers added some slight heat. So delish. And the milkshake had fresh blueberry puree in it. Overall a great meal.


----------



## CastingPearls

I made a big pot of hot chili and some Spanish rice and we had some spicy sweet chili Doritos for crunch.


----------



## starr416

I had some 3 cheese grilled chicken nachos at Qdoba :eat2::eat1:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Chicken Gyros and a spinach/romaine salad w/ olives, tomatoes, & Greek viniagrette dressing. Fresh cherries for dessert.


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys and I are doing dinner alone since hubs is at a concert so they requested Mac N Cheese. I'll probably make some "chicken" nuggets to for them too. I haven't decided if i'll partake in that or eat something else. I sure am hungry though!


----------



## CastingPearls

Coconut shrimp and tossed salad with peppercorn parmesan dressing and creme brulee. (I also got tri-color tortellini in three cheese sauce with shrimp but brought it home for my dad...too full)


----------



## Brenda

I made herb turkey breast and mashed potatoes. The house smells great and I am ready to eat.


----------



## CuteyChubb

Spaghetti with meat and mushroom sauce and garlic bread.


----------



## EMH1701

Stone soup...er, stew. Have to use up some canned food. I'm planning on moving in a couple of months.


----------



## Captain Save

Since I've been a responsible guy with meat and veggies on the menu, I'm treating myself to a heaping stack of pancakes swimming in syrup and butter. Let's see, eggs, flour, milk...skillet on its appointed place of duty...now where's my whisk and mixing bowl...
:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili and cornbread, or how I like it.. chili over cornbread with cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

Only foolin.. Gotta have that butter and honey too.. 

And if you know my recipe.. that extra butter is overkill, since the recipe uses 1 stick of butter.


----------



## Fuzzy

Can't decide... Either some variation on a theme of baked italian pasta and gahhhlic bread.. or turkey steaks with baked taters and veggies..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Roast beef sammiches and Shiner Bock.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Old school comfort food: Crescent roll pizza. It's a hug on a plate and I could sure use a hug!


----------



## Lovelyone

Chinese food. My sister treated me to General Tso's. My fave.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rib tips, baked potato, & salad w/ blue cheese dressing.
Raspberries inside raspberry diet Jello for dessert.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dinner was spaghetti noodles in chicken broth, with a tiny bit of spaghetti sauce on top. I wish I was kidding. lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner was at Denney's. Shared an appetizer of nachos and had the Western Burger with Seasoned Fries and a Diet Coke.


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm gonna have chili mac.. It's a favorite standby. I didn't want leftovers since we're leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Shan34

Taco Bean Soup with cheese and sour cream, very good. 

Chocolate ice cream and brownie for dessert, again, very good!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taco Bell ...again. Two Beefy 5 Layer Burritos, Crunchy Potato Soft Taco, Nacho Chees Doritos, and a Mountain Dew Baja Blast.


----------



## Fuzzy

ground beef stroganoff with egg noodles and veggies


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Brown rice w/ veggies & chicken. 
Raspberries inside diet raspberry Jello for dessert.
Mixed teas: green, white, oolong, & red rooibos.


----------



## Shan34

I really have no idea at the moment. But I'm so friggen hungry right now, I'll take one of everything. Please and Thank you!


----------



## CastingPearls

Pork chops and angel hair aioli


----------



## spiritangel

same thing I have had for the last 3 nights and will be having again tomorrow night tuna cassarole rissotto (its my way of making life easier no having to make cheese sauce and it tastes pretty much identical to the one I used to have in childhood with all the hard work)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner date fell through  so it was a midnight run to Taco Bell. The 5 Buck Cheesy Gordita Box, Chicken Flatbread Sandwich, (all with copiuos amounts of Salsa Verde) and a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I made calzones for the first time. Two were sausage & pepperoni and the other was the leftover meats plus black olives & mushrooms.


----------



## Shan34

ScreamingChicken said:


> I made calzones for the first time. Two were sausage & pepperoni and the other was the leftover meats plus black olives & mushrooms.



YUM! Mushrooms good :eat2:

Tonight was a sandwich that was thrown together because I was too hungry to care!


----------



## Tracyarts

Roasted wild pork backstrap, baked potato with yogurt and herbs, green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cracker Barrel homestyle fried chicken, with mashed taters, green beans, and turnip greens.  Pumpkin custard and ginger snaps for dessert.


----------



## CastingPearls

My friend took me out for Italian. We split mussels marinara, and fried breaded ravioli and I had veal parm with spaghetti and she had chicken parm. Tossed salads too. We went nuts on desserts and had some kind of whipped lemon fluff bar (divine), chocolate and cookies and cream layered mousse and pumpkin cheesecake. We also got a complimentary giant sweetroll slathered in icing. All the portions were huge. I brought home my leftovers and they were enough to feed my dad and gran with more for tomorrow.

They're also famous for a giant eclair. I think the next time I go, I have to take a picture of one. They're as delicious as they are beautiful.


----------



## AmazingAmy

CastingPearls said:


> My friend took me out for Italian. We split mussels marinara, and fried breaded ravioli and I had veal parm with spaghetti and she had chicken parm. Tossed salads too. We went nuts on desserts and had some kind of whipped lemon fluff bar (divine), chocolate and cookies and cream layered mousse and pumpkin cheesecake. We also got a complimentary giant sweetroll slathered in icing. All the portions were huge. I brought home my leftovers and they were enough to feed my dad and gran with more for tomorrow.
> 
> They're also famous for a giant eclair. I think the next time I go, I have to take a picture of one. They're as delicious as they are beautiful.




Christ, puts my lasagna in the dark.


----------



## Captain Save

I'd get hit with a blend of envy and wonder when I came across what CastingPearls was having, but these days I'm just happy for her. 

Tonight I'm having pepperoni rolls and a greek salad, just because I'm out of frozen mixed vegetables; time to go shopping!


----------



## Surlysomething

sounds effects

*gag*


----------



## Captain Save

*HAA HAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Oirish

Tonight was haggis and roasted potatoes with onion gravy. God, it's been years since I've had a haggis. I need a good kitchen-aid so I can make one from scratch...and a proper butcher here in Las Vegas. Tomorrow I'm making a good old Sunday gravy with oxtails.


----------



## Tracyarts

We're going out tonight, most likely to a local Asian food restaurant in our town that has a little bit of everything (Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean, Thai). I'm already thinking about it, and thinking I want a bowl of Tom Yum soup and an order of their green papaya salad with stir fried pork. 

Tracy


----------



## Oirish

I followed through with making the sunday gravy I mentioned in my last post and it was awesome! One of the best ragus I've ever made! Browner some oxtails that marinated overnight in olive oil after getting a long rub of basil, oregano, marjoram, and some especially nice Spanish hot paprika. Browned them in French butter with garlic and slowly braised them in a beef stock made last night. Cooked it down with plenty of tomato & onion (with some zested carrot to add sweetness) and added artichoke hearts sautéd in that good French butter. What really made it was that I get really nice hand made pasta. This time I used filej.


----------



## spiritangel

Fish parcel

super easy, I diddnt even chop anything just broke up the mushrooms by hand all in one little baking paper parcel, took 25mins to cook and was heaven


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight we're hitting the never ending pasta bowl at Olive Garden. I haven't had a sit down out to dinner in months. Max gets his red belt tonight and it's a celebratory dinner.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

The 99 cent menu from Wendy's ...the kids and I had chicken sandwiches, fries, and drinks.


----------



## Shan34

It was Chicken Saute and some sort of Asian noodles...was good


----------



## Tracyarts

I had some vegetable soup, lemon-dill chicken salad, and Ak-Mak crackers (whole grain sesame crackers, much more flavorful than a saltine). 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

slow cooker pork ribs with veggies


----------



## Tracyarts

Barbecued dove breasts & wild boar loin, ranch style beans, spicy potato salad, and cucumber salad.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Red Baron pizzas, 8 different varieties. We had a houseful tonight and it seemed like the easiest way to feed a small army.


----------



## shinyapple

Slow cooker pot roast with potatoes, butternut squash, carrots, and mushrooms...and Rhodes rolls.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Early dinner was at one of the local BBQ joints...baked potato topped with butter, sour cream, cheese, green onions, pulled pork, white onions, jalapenoes, and bbq sauce with a Coke Zero.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pasta with a tomato meat sauce!


----------



## Missbreeze

Pesto and pasta... yummy


----------



## EMH1701

Making a German stew with bratwurst and cabbage to celebrate Oktoberfest. Recipe is here:

http://frugalfoodie.typepad.com/blog/


----------



## Lovelyone

Couscous and vegetable stir fry.


----------



## HottiMegan

i'll be making pasta with locally grown and made artichoke marinara sauce. I might splurge and get some garlic bread too.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ooooh.. now I want bratwurst from the local Oktoberfest.

Tonight is the spaghetti standard... might also splurge for gahhhhlic bread.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Lazy woman's stuffed cabbage - all the ingredients of traditional stuffed cabbage but miraculously made simple by just chopping and making into a soup/stew type thing. I follow the Great Gran's recipe all except for that tedious parboiling the cabbage and wrapping the meat mixture up leaf by leaf. (the soup idea I stole from a friend)


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I ate an entire 32 oz. container of La La strawberry yogurt. Sooo good!


----------



## spiritangel

I had home made steak sandwiches on light rye bread with smokey bbq sauce and beetroot (its not a real steak sandwich without beetroot or a burger for that matter so aussie of me)


----------



## LifeTraveller

All these things sound so yummy. .I'm having family over this weekend, so I'll be making some simple things. . It's supposed to be fairly nice the day they're here, so barbequed chicken, home made potato salad, green salad, and perhaps some home-made banana pudding. . Hmmm now I'm hungry. . Maybe a little more work than I'd like, but they're worth it. . :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Pasta with marinara sauce, roasted eggplant, and parmesan cheese. 

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade Chili. Yummy.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Sandwich w/ various meats & cheeses on gluten-free bread. A plum for dessert.


----------



## EMH1701

Organic uncured pepperoni pizza. OMG it was so good.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rice and honey-garlic pork. :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

A serving bowl of rice and blackened salmon, possibly followed by a carton of Ben and Jerry's ice cream.

Or pie.


----------



## lovelocs

Mmmmm... Pie!

I'm having a pseudo shepherd's pie, made from scalloped potatoes, frozen vegetables, and ham. Very filling. Very satisfying.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made pizza for dinner tonight. Mine was green olives and onions, hubs was artichoke hearts and onions and the boys had half artichoke hearts and half cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

planning a picnic for an outing to look at the fall leaves.. butter croissants with hickory smoked sliced turkey, havarti, leaf lettuce and tomato; with tater salad and raw veggies (probably with ranch) 

peanut butter/brownie layer bars


----------



## sunnie1653

Chicken tacos with onion-cilantro-lime relish, chips with queso and salsa, and pumpkin cookies for dessert.


----------



## lovelocs

Pork & Beans and cornbread. (home made version)

Don't hate y'all, don't hate...


----------



## HottiMegan

Stacked enchiladas. (instead of rolling them i make stacks with the filling and junk about 6 tortillas high with the fillings of our choice. Hubs will be jalapenos and vegetarian chili. Mine will be cheese and worthington meatless crumbles. The boys are having straight up cheese..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Went to a local Mexican place for tamales with chili and cheese, a beef taco, rice, and refried beans.


----------



## Tracyarts

Vegetable soup, meatloaf, and herb-yogurt potatoes. 

Tracy


----------



## Deven

Homemade Beef Stroganoff


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm craving hoagies.. so that's what's for dinner


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> Stacked enchiladas. (instead of rolling them i make stacks with the filling and junk about 6 tortillas high with the fillings of our choice. Hubs will be jalapenos and vegetarian chili. Mine will be cheese and worthington meatless crumbles. The boys are having straight up cheese..



Reminds me of an article about the Old Borunda Cafe in Marfa, Texas; home of the original combination plate, and the stacked enchilada (fried egg on top, of course.)


----------



## Fuzzy

speaking of Tex-Mex.. its Tuesday Taco Night!


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> speaking of Tex-Mex.. its Tuesday Taco Night!


 nom... I miss TexMex.


----------



## Fuzzy

stewed chicken tacos with sweet mexican rice and refrieds <--- fried in lard, because I.. you know.. kinda had to. :blush:


----------



## Cors

Brown rice with braised eggplant, chillies and bitter-gourds stuffed with minced pork, fish and prawn. Delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

I received a request for biscuits and gravy. So I guess I'm making breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled shrimp salad at a local restaurant. Iced earl grey tea to drink (a pleasant surprise, I was expecting plain old Lipton).


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys are having taco bell. It does a number on me so I'm having the blue box mac n cheese.


----------



## Captain Save

A bowl of fried and smoked sausage pieces and pinto beans in a spicy tomato based sauce, joined by a glass of chianti.


----------



## jewels_mystery

Cod fish stew, brown rice and green beans. :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

I dry rubbed a couple of steaks and made them and macaroni and cheese in celebration for my victory in court. LOL I forgot the veggies but we had fresh fruit salad.


----------



## TexasTrouble

I took a break from grading papers to clean out my fridge, dropped and broke a new bottle of maple syrup (the grade A kind, of course), spent a frantic half hour cleaning that up, and am now washing the pants I was wearing and the kitchen rug. Long story long, I said f--- cooking tonight and have ordered in sushi. Hopefully I didn't screw that up!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Made homemade chili and it's been simmering all day. About to eat some now with freshly baked cornbread.


----------



## Captain Save

Indian butter chicken, basmati rice and garlic naan, and it's _really_ good.


----------



## lovelocs

...so...hungry...


----------



## MisticalMisty

Philly cheese steaks...on a bun for the hubs and bunless for me.


----------



## Fuzzy

sour cream battered fried chicken with dutch oven taters and veggies


----------



## lovelocs

Chiggin n rice!!


----------



## Fuzzy

lovelocs said:


> Chiggin n rice!!



I think I know what this is.. however, postpixplsthx!


----------



## MisticalMisty

a roast has been cooking in the crock pot all day..about to mash a mix of turnips/cauliflower for the yummy juices!


----------



## Fuzzy

a casserole of some kind.. like a cheezy, egg noodley, tuna casserole


----------



## lovelocs

Fuzzy said:


> I think I know what this is.. however, postpixplsthx!



Much like Joswitch (where is he, anyway?) my meals are not what you'd expect. And much like me, they are only photogenic under very specific circumstances...

Ladies and gents, I present chiggin n rice (n beans n sweet potatoes n veggies)!!!

_Step right up! I assure you, it is nutritionally complete, and does no harm to the alimentary canal..._ 

View attachment chiggin 001.JPG


----------



## Captain Save

Captain Save said:


> Indian butter chicken, basmati rice and garlic naan, and it's _really_ good.



Reloaded, and it's good even as leftovers. The recipe I have makes enough for three, but I make two big servings of exotic spicy goodness so I won't have to look at it for days on end. 
:happy:


----------



## crayola box

eggplant parm pizza- good idea, meh execution


----------



## lovelocs

Aaaaww come on y'all, I'm brave enough to post pics, will no one else?


----------



## EMH1701

Stir-fry with brocolli, chicken, and an onion. I'm moving next week so I'm trying to avoid purchasing a lot of groceries.


----------



## Captain Save

Here is the spot where I posted mine, although regrettably the food itself isn't as clear as yours. I'll try to do better with my next food pic (I'm a little bit of a perfectionist.)
:blush:


----------



## lovelocs

Still looks better than what I had...


----------



## HottiMegan

I made broccoli rice and i had an extra serving of broccoli just cuz i love it so much!


----------



## SuperMishe

I had braised beef short ribs that a co-worker gave me! I put it over boiled potatoes - one of which was purple!!! Never had a purple potato before!! It was good!


----------



## lovelocs

SuperMishe said:


> I had braised beef short ribs that a co-worker gave me! I put it over boiled potatoes - one of which was purple!!! Never had a purple potato before!! It was good!



Your co-workers give you RIBS!?!?!

I'm speechless.


----------



## smithnwesson

lovelocs said:


> Your co-workers give you RIBS!?!?!
> 
> I'm speechless.


My co-workers give me nuffin' but shit. 

- Jim


----------



## MisticalMisty

2 double, doubles-mustard and onion only-protein style.

1 hour until they are in my bbelly.


----------



## Fuzzy

Del Taco Macho Beef Burrito. That is a big burrito.. I don't think it classifies as a burrito anymore.. its an adult burro.


----------



## EMH1701

Green bean casserole (the kind with mushroom soup, cheese, and French onions). There is something about old-fashioned comfort food when it starts to get cold outside.


----------



## Dromond

Left over Cajun chicken from last night. Yum.


----------



## SuperMishe

lovelocs said:


> Your co-workers give you RIBS!?!?!
> 
> I'm speechless.



LOL - yep! I bring in a magazine with a recipe in it and they will cook it and bring me some! I bring them stuff too though... sometimes... heh heh


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm waitin' on some enchiladas for dinner. It has to be my all time favorite meal!


----------



## Weeze

HottiMegan said:


> I'm waitin' on some enchiladas for dinner. It has to be my all time favorite meal!



that's what i had too!


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted chicken with herbs and apple stuffing
butternut squash
green salad
cherry pie


----------



## spiritangel

I made a huge salad with heaps of veggies and stuff and grilled some bacon and sliced it and tossed it through it was sooo good


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Rice pasta & Marinara sauce, green beans, sugar free cherry Kool-Aid, & an apple.


----------



## one2one

Ham, cauliflower and cheese soup. I made it yesterday, so the flavors have had plenty of time in the fridge to get to know each other.


----------



## Fuzzy

same.. well its more of a ham and cheese chowdah...


----------



## Dromond

We found a turkey at Aldi for $1.09 / pound. We're having turkey tonight. And for the next week. Or two.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having spookghetti. I have some Halloween themed pasta i didn't get around to using, so i'm making it tonight


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night!


----------



## hostesshoho

I made Edamame wasabi hummus and Roasted pepper hummus... it is delicious! 

View attachment humus 1.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I had tortilla chips w/ guacamole & a protein shake.


----------



## AuntHen

Homemade stew... with pork, sweet potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, garlic and some spicy red peppers


----------



## penguin

Last night I made roast beef for the first time. It was delicious! I might have leftovers tonight


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it will be roast chicken with lemon, honey, rosemary and garlic accompanied by garlic/cayun roast potatoes and caramalised chicory! Yumm!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight i'm making artichokes and broccoli rice. Max has been itching for artichokes and Costco had them on sale.


----------



## Windigo

Spring rolls with mango and chicken


----------



## Windigo

Cayun fries, halibut with beurre blanc, steamed broccoli :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade chicken noodle soup, cucumber salad with a yogurt-dill sauce. 

Tracy


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Not sure yet. I know I'll be out late so I'll probably have my usual Crispy Chicken Salad at IHOP. Mmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tortilla soup, with golden hominy, green chiles and black beans


----------



## Windigo

Tonight I'll make vietnamese spring rolls with chicken, mango, beansprouts and cilantro with a peanut dipping sauce :wubu:


----------



## smithnwesson

Windigo said:


> Tonight I'll make vietnamese spring rolls with chicken, mango, beansprouts and cilantro with a peanut dipping sauce :wubu:


OMG! Will you marry me? I know that there's a distance problem here, but we can work that shit out. _Omnia vincit Amor_. Right? :wubu::wubu::wubu:

 -Jim


----------



## Windigo

smithnwesson said:


> OMG! Will you marry me? I know that there's a distance problem here, but we can work that shit out. _Omnia vincit Amor_. Right? :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> -Jim



Lol  

Well if you got time and patience, I'm sure we can work out that I can cook for you some day


----------



## spiritangel

I had home made creamy chicken and mushroom pasta


----------



## Dromond

Jackie's daughter, Kathy, is visiting for a while. One of the meals she planned to make is a pork tenderloin, stuffed with Italian sausage (and various herbs/spices), and wrapped with prosciutto. :eat2:

Jackie: (describes the dish)

Kathy: "Let me get this straight: you are stuffing pork inside of pork, and wrapping it with more pork?!"

Me: "And how this is a bad thing?"


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> Jackie's daughter, Kathy, is visiting for a while. One of the meals she planned to make is a pork tenderloin, stuffed with Italian sausage (and various herbs/spices), and wrapped with prosciutto. :eat2:
> 
> Jackie: (describes the dish)
> 
> Kathy: "Let me get this straight: you are stuffing pork inside of pork, and wrapping it with more pork?!"
> 
> Me: "And how this is a bad thing?"



ha ha ha.. This sort of makes me think of Homer Simpson talking about a magical creature that makes all that wonderful food. He was being sarcastic not knowing that a pig provided such stuff. I think it was on the Lisa becomes a vegetarian episode.

eta: found the quote 
Homer: Are you saying you're never going to eat any animal again? What about bacon? 
Lisa: No. 
Homer: Ham? 
Lisa: No. 
Homer: Pork chops? 
Lisa: Dad, those all come from the same animal. 
Homer: Heh heh heh. Ooh, yeah, right, Lisa. A wonderful, magical animal.


----------



## Dromond

Great find!

Indeed, a wonderful, magical animal.


----------



## Surlysomething

Steaks are on the George Foreman grill...smashed potatoes and steamed chunky carrots with butter...love Sunday Autumn comfort food dinners :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Ribeyes grilled outside, real mashed potatoes, lumpy with the skin still on and lots of butter, sliced avocados and tomatoes and Yellowtail Shiraz. Dessert of Apple Crunch pie with creamy vanilla ice cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Boiled shrimp and new potatoes.


----------



## one2one

Shrimp tacos. Then a bit of dark chocolate, caramel and black sea salt bar.


----------



## shanemendis

BBQ Beef and some fruits.


----------



## HottiMegan

I had oriental flavor top ramen. I have a stummy ache and it's what my mom used to feed me.


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it will be mashed potatoes with cheese, red cabbage braised with apple, and smoked sausage 

Traditional Dutch winter food :eat2:


----------



## Orchid

pasta & salad


----------



## Fuzzy

I think its a chili and cornbread night. :blink:


----------



## HottiMegan

Max requested chili mac. Thankfully i had that stuff in the cupboard. I'm trying to not get any new food until our cupboards are more bare so it'll take some creativity.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Chili cheese dog & a ton of cheese fries.
Uh, why did I do it? I feel so sick.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

hostesshoho said:


> I made Edamame wasabi hummus and Roasted pepper hummus... it is delicious!



LOL, your pic sorta looks like two large breasts. Sorry, it just made me laugh.


----------



## Fuzzy

In in a strange mood for homemade meatball subs. :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Cheese and potato perogies with sauteed farmers sausage and sour cream.


----------



## Windigo

Spaghetti with meatballs :eat2:


----------



## penguin

I made roast beef with roast potatoes chunks and honeyed carrots, broccoli and corn. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Windigo

penguin said:


> I made roast beef with roast potatoes chunks and honeyed carrots, broccoli and corn. Nom nom nom.



Yum :wubu:

I'm making sushi tonight :eat2: (One with smoked salmon and dill mayonaise, one with raw tuna and cucumber, one with chicken and mango)


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy potato cauliflower soup. It's yummers!


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it will be French fries, roast chicken with garlic, rosemary and lemon and apple compote :eat2:


----------



## Deven

Steak, mashed potatoes, and corn.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking either hoagies or spaghetti.. it's karate night so easy is better!


----------



## Windigo

Soup of red bell pepper, bruschetta with goat's cheese


----------



## AuntHen

Pork steak in a carmelized onion sauce and steamed green beans


----------



## HottiMegan

I made enchilada soup. I love cool weather cuz it's such good soup weather!


----------



## Windigo

Pizza with red onion, tuna, black olives, dried chilli flakes and mozzarella :eat2:


----------



## Windigo

Spicy falafel, pita bread and garlic sauce and fries :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

tofurky roast and broccoli rice. we're out of Thanksgiving leftovers...


----------



## Windigo

Home-Marinated chicken shoarwarma's in pita bread with garlic sauce tonight


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I always say I'm not much of a cook... but I made all this tonight, just to see if I could. 

View attachment 2011-11-27 16.55.08_sm.jpg

View attachment 2011-11-27 17.09.52_sm.jpg


----------



## Fat Brian

Wow, most people are turkeyed out by now and you're going for round two, you are a trooper.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

We have Turkey Day at my Aunt's every year, and so she keeps the turkey leftovers. Haven't had leftovers for probably five years now, so I decided to do a dinner just for me and my folks. I'll have leftovers for several days now.


----------



## smithnwesson

I did the same thing. There's lots of bad stuff going on in my extended family and there was just my girlfriend, her mom, and me for Thanksgiving dinner this year, so we ate out. OUCH: Leftover withdrawal! 

- Jim


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> We have Turkey Day at my Aunt's every year, and so she keeps the turkey leftovers. Haven't had leftovers for probably five years now, so I decided to do a dinner just for me and my folks. I'll have leftovers for several days now.



That looked wonderfull, and I'm glad you'll have plenty of left-overs. I too am not the best cook, but I can hold my mine among most of them. But a baker, I'm much better at that.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Windigo

Whole wheat spaghetti with spicy tomato sauce, basil and buffalo mozzarella :eat2:


----------



## Deacone

Spicy butternut squash soup


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Baked Chicken, cabbage and small green salad. Yummy.
:eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson

Deacone said:


> Spicy butternut squash soup


Ha! Very cool smiley.


----------



## Windigo

Spicy chicken pita pockets with garlic sauce, cucumber strips, french fries :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

First time having five guys. Fries, a little burger, and a double burger that I still haven't dug into yet. The first was a mound of awesome. I'm hoping for the same with the next one.


----------



## Fuzzy

baked chicken (of some sort.. ) maybe with stuffing or with a tater gratin.. hmm.


----------



## penguin

Pork chops, Caesar salad and some pasta side dish. That won't be for another 10 or so hours though.


----------



## Deven

Hot turkey and gravy sandwiches with fries or mashed taters.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Lentil and brown rice soup with chunks of ham.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy

It's almost 11:00 pm and I haven't had any real food today unless you count crackers. I also have some beer in me so driving is not an option. Solution- Dominos delivery! Yay, laziness.


----------



## AmyJo1976

ChubbyPuppy said:


> It's almost 11:00 pm and I haven't had any real food today unless you count crackers. I also have some beer in me so driving is not an option. Solution- Dominos delivery! Yay, laziness.



Me too!! Large with peperoni, onions and black olives. Should be here anytime. I love olives:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm making a hearty goulash type of meal to have over hot rice.

:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Green olive pizza for me.. artichoke for Max, cheese for Alex and whatever the hubs wants on his when he gets home from work.


----------



## Captain Save

A steak broiled with garlic and seasonings, accompanied by scrambled eggs and frozen bag vegetables. 

Of course my wine goblet is in use; I'm not completely uncouth!
:eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Going out tonight to treat myself, I don't know where yet though. Chinese maybe, I'll figure it out when I get on the road.


----------



## Tracyarts

Spicy tempeh and green bean stir-fry, served with rice. 

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner was at Red Robin. Ordered the Octoberfest burger (beef patty, black forest ham, swiss, grilled onions, romaine lettuce, and dijon mustard on a pretzel roll), bottomless steak fries, and ice water with lemon.


----------



## Fuzzy

three cheese baked potato soup.. that turned out so thick that it was more like baked potato stew with asiago, smoked gouda, and white cheddar; sour cream, green onions, and freshly baked bread sticks.


----------



## penguin

Nachos. It's too hot to cook anything else.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> three cheese baked potato soup.. that turned out so thick that it was more like baked potato stew with asiago, smoked gouda, and white cheddar; sour cream, green onions, and freshly baked bread sticks.



That sounds divine!! I have been making more soups lately. It went from shorts weather to sweater weather so quickly that it has induced my desire for soups. I made a spinach, broccoli and potato soup last week that the boys were licking the bowls. This week i'm thinking enchilada soup and a broccoli cauliflower soup.. I love soup! 


Tonight we're doing either spaghetti or cheesy broccoli pasta. I need to grocery shop in order to make the soups i talked about above..


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mexican cornbread with macaroni and tomatoes. I love macaroni and tomatoes, I could eat it until I pop


----------



## Fuzzy

I completely failed to mention the bacon added in the above soup.. not that Megan is going to add bacon anyway. 

I have lots of leftovers.. soup leftovers.. chicken noodle, baked potato, and chili


----------



## Isa

Tamales with ketchup on the side. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Lasagna is in the oven, I can't wait:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

chile verde stack enchiladas in the oven...


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> chile verde stack enchiladas in the oven...



I love the stacked enchiladas. Pork or chicken?


----------



## Deven

My husband is making dinner, but he's making something I'm not sure about:

Fried chicken livers. I'm making sour cream mashed potatoes and corn...


----------



## Captain Save

So far, it's espresso, chocolate, and mixed nuts. I'm sure something more substantial will develop in time; the night is still young.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Captain Save said:


> So far, it's espresso, chocolate, and mixed nuts. I'm sure something more substantial will develop in time; the night is still young.



I'm pretty sure this is my standard diet! Although if a handsome man like you offered to cook for me I wouldn't say no :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thimble cookies and Diet Pepsi. After work snack of champions!


(I do have dark chocolate and egg nog ice cream for later)


----------



## EMH1701

Made myself steak, mashed potatoes, and braised carrots. I don't usually go the full meal route. It was really good.


----------



## Captain Save

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is my standard diet! Although if a handsome man like you offered to cook for me I wouldn't say no :happy:



At least not until smoke from the skillet prompts a visit from Fire Marshall Bill; I'd have to implement plan B (a restaurant, a nice one for a lovely lady!) 

View attachment fire-marshall-bill.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Spicy green beans with tempeh again, along with some rice. 

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

very easy tonight meat pies and sweet potato chips ( all convenience figured I deserve to have a bit of easy food this close to chrissy lots to do and all)


----------



## Webmaster

Last night it was Bud's Egg Nog. Lots of it. It pretty much became dinner.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Webmaster said:


> Last night it was Bud's Egg Nog. Lots of it. It pretty much became dinner.



That just convinced me to go to the grocery


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> I love the stacked enchiladas. Pork or chicken?



Ground beef actually.. with chile verde you can use just about anything, meat or not.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have the traditional version of Jacob's lentil stew in the slow cooker.


----------



## HottiMegan

I plan on making a creamy mushroom potato soup today. I am experimenting with different variations of soup that start out with broth, potatoes, onions and some sort of other ingredient.. I am planning on making a lot of soups once we live up in the mountains. (probably a month or so from now   )


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I plan on making a creamy mushroom potato soup today. I am experimenting with different variations of soup that start out with broth, potatoes, onions and some sort of other ingredient.. I am planning on making a lot of soups once we live up in the mountains. (probably a month or so from now   )



Let us know when you perfect a Manhattan-style chowder


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Let us know when you perfect a Manhattan-style chowder



That's a clam chowder right? I won't be doing that. I dunno a substitute for clams.. Tonight's soup was pretty good. I think my favorite is the creamy spinach and broccoli so far though. I love both spinach and broccoli.


----------



## Surlysomething

Spaghetti with a chunky tomato meat sauce. :eat2:

It hit the spot on this cold December evening.


----------



## BBWbonnie

Fried crispy salmon steaks, mashed tato annnnnnnnnd pak choy!

Nomanomanomanomanoma:eat2:


----------



## Webmaster

A good old-fashioned Swiss Cheese Fondue if I can help it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Webmaster said:


> A good old-fashioned Swiss Cheese Fondue if I can help it!



One of my all-time favorite foods. Yum.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Webmaster said:


> A good old-fashioned Swiss Cheese Fondue if I can help it!



I picked up fondue at Trader Joe's. It just needs to be microwaved. My fondue pot is depressed. It's been outsourced!


----------



## Webmaster

SoVerySoft said:


> I picked up fondue at Trader Joe's. It just needs to be microwaved. My fondue pot is depressed. It's been outsourced!



No, no, no! You have to do it the real, old-fashioned way! It's easy, and it's so much better when made from scratch!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Buffalo sloppy joes (made with turkey) on gluten-free rolls, sweet potato fries and Swiss chard. =0)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A pot of ham and cheese soup with a Southwestern flair (onions, mushrooms, poblano peppers, & black beans). A pan of cornbread on the side.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Stuffed clams from Aldi. yay!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

ScreamingChicken said:


> A pot of ham and cheese soup with a Southwestern flair (onions, mushrooms, poblano peppers, & black beans). A pan of cornbread on the side.



I can't give you cornbread rep, but I wanted to!


----------



## Tracyarts

One of my husband's friends is coming over, and they're going to grill steaks. I'm making cucumber salad and a pot of mixed greens. I think also baked potatoes, but maybe potato salad. Not sure exactly which one yet.

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chili for the hubs..and for me...well..I bought guacamole fixings...and some cheese to make crackers..

Oh and some queso fresco/blanco to fy

some hummus

umm..yeah..LOL


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Chili for the hubs..and for me...well..I bought guacamole fixings...and some cheese to make crackers..
> 
> *Oh and some queso fresco/blanco to fy*
> 
> some hummus
> 
> umm..yeah..LOL



Something got lost in the translation... queso fresco to fry?


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> Something got lost in the translation... queso fresco to fry?



yep! you slice it...put a little oil in a non stick pan and fry it until it's golden brown on one side and flip and do the same on the other side. 

This is not my pic...but my inspiration and I can't wait to try it out!

View attachment 99979


----------



## Skye23

I had to reshuffle what I was going to make for dinner tonight when I got a late start on the prep cause I had to help a friend with her sick cat. I was going to use the leftover ham bone (with ham on it) from the spiral cut ham we'd cooked to help feed the homeless on Christmas Day with the local charity hubby and I work with. It was a 13lb ham so even after I'd cut off all the slices and filled my crockpot up with ham to take to the serve there was still plently left at the bottom of the ham. I had hoped to make soup with it, but ran short on time. So I threw the ham in the oven with some asian bbq sauce from Guy F. (foodtv) and baked it alongside a pan of roasted potatoes, carrots and onions with olive oil and garlic Mrs Dash. Turned out ok, was plenty of ham with lots of crispy bbq laquered skin bits (mmmm) and the roasted potatoes always work. Still have enough ham on the bone to give it to my mom to make baked beans with.


----------



## agnieszka

puff pastry with goats cheese, sweet pointed peppers and wild rocket


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover coconut-vanilla shrimp with rice.

Trying to use up some containers so I can cook something next week. I hate not having anything to freeze the leftovers in. I bring them to work regularly. I can cook better than the cafeteria does, and the cafeteria food is boring & over-priced.

Our cafeteria makes everything bland except when they have the guest restaurants come in once a week. It's Minnesota-safe food, which typically means boring food. After all, we are the state that is known for lutefisk and lefse. 

I am an atypical Minnesotan and like to actually make food with flavor.


----------



## Lovelyone

frozen family style salibury steak from a box and mashed potatoes and gravy...odd how good that tastes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Scrambled eggs with chucks of ham and buttery toast.

:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

milk braised pork loin chops with mushrooms, with roasted red potatoes and whole string beans


----------



## Windigo

Pasta bake with zucchini, carrots, onion, mozzarella, red bell peper, red chillies and olives <3


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled chicken breasts, new potatoes with bacon and caramelized onions, and a lychee-cucumber salad.

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

I had 2 blt's and a chocolate covered cherry, with some sweet tea


----------



## Fuzzy

Cincinnati-style chili


----------



## spiritangel

getting close to grocery shopping time soo it is grilled chicken thighs with stir fry veggies and thin noodles


----------



## penguin

mac n cheese, with onions, bacon and mushroom mixed in.


----------



## MisticalMisty

making cream of mushroom soup for the first time...hope it's good!


----------



## MLadyJ

MisticalMisty said:


> yep! you slice it...put a little oil in a non stick pan and fry it until it's golden brown on one side and flip and do the same on the other side.
> 
> This is not my pic...but my inspiration and I can't wait to try it out!
> 
> View attachment 99979



OMG that cheese looks almost obscene..how did it taste? If it was awful..don't tell me..it would destroy my dream..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty

MLadyJ said:


> OMG that cheese looks almost obscene..how did it taste? If it was awful..don't tell me..it would destroy my dream..lol



I haven't made it yet. I came down with an upper respiratory infection..so I can't really taste anything. I'll make it this weekend though and let you know!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I have made that cheese before and it does not taste awful at all. Actually it tastes obscenely good. Unfortunately the first time we had it we didn't know that you are supposed to fry it and we were eating it cold and it was fairly tasteless and the texture was not so good. Then we found out that it was frying cheese. Oh my, what a difference. It is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy

kielbasa and vegetable soup with Parmesan-stuffed tortellini


----------



## penguin

I think I'll do oven fried chicken and some potato side, with corn and stuff too.


----------



## EMH1701

Last of the liver, along with collard greens & butternut squash.


----------



## Fuzzy

breakfast for dinner (waffles, fried eggs, bacon, sausage links, cast iron skillet potatoes )


----------



## EMH1701

I'm attempting to make moussaka to use up some leftover eggplant. I didn't have near enough eggplant & so had to add potatoes to the recipe for filler. Still, it's at least smelling good.


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade potato soup with dumplings.


----------



## one2one

I made a shrimp and langostino french bread pizza with roasted red pepper and garlic.


----------



## Fuzzy

Italian Sausage Borsellini


----------



## one2one

A polska kielbasa, leek and cabbage stew type thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

baked chicken thighs and mashed potatoes with gravy.

:eat2:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

We had tons of Chinese food: Chicken-fried rice, white rice, Mongolian beef, sweet n' sour chicken, crab rangoons, egg rolls, won-ton soup, fried shrimp things (I forgot what they're called) along with fortune cookies & almond cookies for dessert.
Mmm.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Shrimp Scampi with Artichoke Hearts over Angel Hair pasta, and hot crusty bread.... Mmmmmmm :eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

Made myself a veggie salad tonight. Salad mix, celery, carrots, jicama, & some cheese. Also, turns out, raw cacao nibs work really well as a salad topping.


----------



## BBW Betty

I made Boiled Dinner for the first time ever today. Gotta say it turned out pretty good, and made a FULL soup kettle. And it's got to be a very healthy meal, with all those fresh veggies.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sorry for cross-posting, but this pic applies here, too:


----------



## wrestlingguy

Shrimp Scampi with Artichoke Hearts over Angel Hair pasta.....wait. Lissa already said that.

Anyway, here's a pic...............


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Shrimp Scampi with Artichoke Hearts over Angel Hair pasta, and hot crusty bread.... Mmmmmmm :eat1:





wrestlingguy said:


> Shrimp Scampi with Artichoke Hearts over Angel Hair pasta.....wait. Lissa already said that.



WANTwantWANTwantWANT


----------



## penguin

Pork chops, maybe with some mashed taters and corn.


----------



## Fuzzy

I've never cooked with artichoke hearts. Is this something fresh out of the produce.. or can I use the canned/bottled version?


----------



## crayola box

Fuzzy said:


> I've never cooked with artichoke hearts. Is this something fresh out of the produce.. or can I use the canned/bottled version?



Personally I'd recommend the frozen ones (TJ's has 'em) for cooking. The fresh ones taste best but require so much work I rather just eat the artichoke and call it a day, plus you'd need to buy like 5 artichokes to have enough hearts to cook with, basically it's a PITA. The canned and jarred ones get water logged so, to me, no matter how you use them they taste wet and like the water they were canned in, the delicate artichoke flavor is totally lost.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Fuzzy said:


> I've never cooked with artichoke hearts. Is this something fresh out of the produce.. or can I use the canned/bottled version?



I used Marinated Artichoke Hearts, and they came in a jar.


----------



## Fuzzy

baked breaded pollock, on a bun with american cheese and tartar sauce.. yeah I could've gone to mickey d's and ordered a couple filet-o-fish.. but I needed an excuse to make hushpuppies..


----------



## MLadyJ

Seared thick cut bone in pork chops with carmelized onions and apples and a side of steamed baby potatoes.


----------



## EMH1701

Making chicken chili. I love chili and its a great high protein food.


----------



## Fuzzy

romaine salad with litehouse blue cheese... that's all that sounds good.


----------



## Windigo

Steak with red wine reduction, fries with cayun seasoning, and salad :wubu:


----------



## Mishty

Breaded fried chicken gizzards,creamed potatoes,French style green beans(with bacon), chicken gravy,biscuits and leftover fried cabbage from lunch. 

Sweet tea with fresh raspberries.


:wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade BBQ meatballs, cornbread, mac and cheese and green beans.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mishty said:


> Breaded fried chicken gizzards,creamed potatoes,French style green beans(with bacon), chicken gravy,biscuits and leftover fried cabbage from lunch.
> 
> Sweet tea with fresh raspberries.
> 
> 
> :wubu:



I lovvvvveee Gizzards!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Breaded fried chicken gizzards,creamed potatoes,French style green beans(with bacon), chicken gravy,biscuits and leftover fried cabbage from lunch.
> 
> Sweet tea with fresh raspberries.
> 
> 
> :wubu:


 
I love when you talk food. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Breaded fried chicken gizzards,creamed potatoes,French style green beans(with bacon), chicken gravy,biscuits and leftover fried cabbage from lunch.
> 
> Sweet tea with fresh raspberries.
> 
> 
> :wubu:


*sigh* Me too, Surly. It makes me all weepy and longing.....and hongry.


----------



## EMH1701

Mystic Pizza's fire-roasted veggie pizza.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Mystic Pizza's fire-roasted veggie pizza.



Is that _the_ Mystic Pizza? The one that inspired the movie that made me fall in love with romantic comedies?

p.s. I had chicken, leeks and baby bella mushrooms in a puff pastry shell, with peas. I did really well. The sauce got a bit of sherry and half and half. :eat2:


----------



## Cynthia

Jalapeno and Gouda omelet
Italian green beans tossed w/ minced garlic and ginger-Wasabi sauce
Broccoli salad (a handy kit with broccoli, carrots, sunflower seeds, pine nuts, cranberries, and tangy dressing)
:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

one2one said:


> Is that _the_ Mystic Pizza? The one that inspired the movie that made me fall in love with romantic comedies?
> 
> p.s. I had chicken, leeks and baby bella mushrooms in a puff pastry shell, with peas. I did really well. The sauce got a bit of sherry and half and half. :eat2:



Probably not, I bought it at the supermarket. Unless they now distribute their pizzas nationally?


----------



## Tracyarts

Didn't feel like cooking, so we ate at a local homestyle restaurant (one of those places where they have daily specials where you can pick a main dish and a few sides). I had grilled catfish with Cajun seasoning, green beans, broccoli with cheese sauce, and sweet potatoes for dessert (their sweet potato side dish tastes just like the filling for sweet potato pie). 

Tracy


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Probably not, I bought it at the supermarket. Unless they now distribute their pizzas nationally?



I might have to check; I just got so excited when I saw that. :blush:

Dinner tonight was boring. I was eating bits of things while I made some lunches for the week with other bits of things that needed to be used up. Hummus and Triscuits, carrots, a spring green salad and pineapple for dinner. For lunches: fettuccine in a marinara/alfredo with shrimp and langostinos, carrots, green beans, potato and leek soup, and tuna salad with more Triscuits.


----------



## Windigo

Pizza with roasted veggies (asparagus, eggplant, bell peppers, zucchini) and Italian provolone cheese. And fries with that. I was feeling decadent today  :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover veggie stew for me tonight.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Chicken Parmesan for me and the kiddo.


----------



## Orchid

cabbage rolls


----------



## CastingPearls

Pancakes!..................


----------



## EMH1701

I made braised turnips. Used the Joy of Cooking recipe as a base, but put my own twist on it & braised them in red wine. Added a couple of chicken boullion cubes. If one is vegetarian, one can easily use veggie broth to make this.

I added some pearl onions & used Land O' Lakes butter. I'm kinda partial to it. I temped for them a few months several years ago. Their location in Arden Hills, MN has a company store which employees are allowed to buy products from at a discount once or twice a week. It was a pretty significant discount IIRC; butter you could buy for about $1.50 a pack. It sells for over $2 in stores. (Every business has its perks.) I have bought their butter & cheese ever since, even though I no longer work for them. Plus, it's locally owned (for me, at least).

I have to say, braising turnips in this manner makes me totally want to eat veggies. So if you have some picky eaters in your house, this may be an option for you.


----------



## Miss Vickie

If I were cooking today -- which I'm not since I'm down with an especially virulent bout of food poisoning -- I'd make this. They made it on the Today show today and it's the first thing that has sounded good in four days. The idea of toasting pasta and then cooking it in the sauce liquid sounds the divine.

The other recipes, including the meatballs, also looked really really really really (REALLY!) good.

Only downside? The chef used what looked like a whole lotta saffron and that stuff is spendy, indeed.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

leftover Chicken Parm....:eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover white chicken chili.


----------



## Lovelyone

I have no idea...I am too t ired to cook and everyone I live with is too lazy to cook. Probably will skip dinner tonight.


----------



## MisticalMisty

a patty melt...no bun..from Whataburger


----------



## Miss Vickie

What's Whataberger? We miss out on so much up here, though we just this very week got an Olive Garden. (naturally while I've been down all week, TMI: projectile vomiting and high velocity pootage from food poisoning on Saturday)

Still getting used to solid food, but since my potassium is so low, I focused on that. Baking potatoes scrubbed, rubbed in olive oil and sprinkled with kosher salt and ground pepper. We filled 'em with rotisserie chicken, sauteed kale and broccoli.

Delicious and nutritious.

But not, alas, Olive Garden.


----------



## MisticalMisty

It's a burger chain in the south. Everyone raves about their burgers..I find them so so and expensive, but there is one like 2 minutes from our house so we go there in a pinch.

I will admit that they have a breakfast item that I'm totally addicted to....their honey butter chicken biscuits. It's a fried chicken strip on a biscuit and they pour this honey butter concoction all over the chicken..holy smokes. I regret that day I tried them because they are hella carby and just do damn addictive!

www.whataburger.com


----------



## spiritangel

Tonights dinner was turkish bread with bacon, eggs, cheese and smokey bbq sauce can you say YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm


----------



## Windigo

Pasta with smoked red bell pepper sauce and buffalo mozzarella baked in the oven :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

homemade chicken nuggets and turnip fries! maybe some fried zucchini as well. I'm in a deep frying mood!


----------



## Deven

Roast with roasted potatoes, carrots, and onions :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> a patty melt...no bun..from Whataburger



I'm one of those deranged expatriate southern-ers that will do anything to get a Whataburger.  The Sonic burger with (lots of) mustard, onion, and pickle comes close, brings homesick tears to my eyes, and makes me look at airfare prices on Delta.com.

Edited to add: I'm out of rep.


----------



## Fuzzy

slow-cooked bbq boneless pork ribs with green pepper Texas slaw and hushpuppies.


----------



## Lovelyone

over-cooked spaghetti with meat sauce. Ugh I can't stand mushy pasta.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp and lobster scampi over angel hair pasta


----------



## Mishty

Roasted Cajun pork chops with red and green peppers,sweet onions and Elephant garlic roasted in butter,creamed potatoes with white cheddar, flat green beans canned this summer and cooked for an hour with fat back and pearl onions,beer bread with honey butter, and chocolate chunk banana bread.


----------



## EMH1701

Making curry beef w/ butternut squash and brown rice on the side.


----------



## CastingPearls

I stopped at Perkins while I was out and had a delish pot-roast sandwich and tortilla chowder soup and finished it off with warm deep dish caramel apple crumb pie.


----------



## one2one

The quiche just came out of the oven, and I can hardly wait for it to set. Spinach, shallot, mushroom and guyer, with carrots on the side. It got a little sherry, dill, smoked paprika, nutmeg, sea salt and white pepper; smells so good.


----------



## Skye23

I made lamb meatloaf with greek spices (oregano, mint, garlic) and feta. Served it with parsnips, potatoes, carrots and onions roasted in the same greek spices and olive oil.


----------



## one2one

Skye23 said:


> I made lamb meatloaf with greek spices (oregano, mint, garlic) and feta. Served it with parsnips, potatoes, carrots and onions roasted in the same greek spices and olive oil.



Ummm ... hi there. :blush:

We haven't met, but I can tell already that I like you, and I would be sincerely grateful if you would share your recipes. Please?


----------



## spiritangel

tonight it will be fish in a bag with whole mushrooms, hokkian noodles, baby spinach and some sweet soy, sesame oil, garlic, sweet chilli and oyster sauce. It is nothing less than heaven and like 5mins prep. My version of fast food these days


----------



## Lovelyone

A big juicy seasoned beef patty with a small salad and some french dressing.


----------



## Tracyarts

Comfort food: Hamburger steak with grilled onions, mashed potatoes, and green beans.


----------



## Captain Save

The last of a chocolate cake, with a mild espresso cocktail (chocolate wine, espresso, sugar and cream.)


----------



## LovelyLiz

Homemade Russian food.

Noodles with Russian meatballs (kotleti), a pickley/eggy/cabbagey salad (a kind of modified Olivier salad), and handmade thin bread with parmesan.

(Visiting family and one of my family members had surgery last week, so the women from his church are bringing us awesome Russian dinners every night!)


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Grilled cheese with bacon.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken chili.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rotisserie chicken.
Stuffing.
Cream corn.


:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade vegetable beef soup with ravioletti pasta


----------



## Tracyarts

We weren't home at suppertime, so we stopped at a Jason's Deli. I was wanting so many different things at once. Fruit, and also vegetables. But not just a salad, something substantial to go with it. And spicy too. And not cold cuts or chicken. So, I got a veggie and cheese wrap with fresh fruit on the side, along with a bowl of seafood gumbo. Perfection! All the craving bases were covered in that one meal.

Tracy


----------



## Windigo

The new New York pizza here in the Netherlands. It's got an organic whole wheat crust topped with mozzarella, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, eggplant, rocket, black olives, chilli and green asparagus :eat2:


----------



## Mishty

Pork and ginger stir-fry, with snow peas,carrots,sprouts,onions,peppers, a little fresh pineapple and garlic. Brown and white rice for good measure. 

Currently I'm making a filling for some fried wontons, soy,cabbage,onions,carrots and minced grilled leftover chicken thighs.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pea soup. It's been a pea soup kind of day. Really, really thick fog in the morning lingering into evening. Literally.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover pea soup. It's been a pea soup kind of day. Really, really thick fog in the morning lingering into evening. Literally.



lol. That made me laugh. 

I'm having the last of the homemade borsht.


----------



## Windigo

Roasted beetroots with sour cream and chives, cajun potatoes and breaded fish :eat2:

And for dessert panna cotta with blackberry sauce :wubu:


----------



## spiritangel

Last nights was: Porterhouse steak on a bed of wilted baby spinach that had bacon and mushrooms through it, sweet potato fries and sour cream with sweet chilli

tonight was veggie tacos

and both nights dessert was home made banana bread with passionfruit icing something about the combo really works.


----------



## AmazingAmy

It was a homemade roast chicken panini with cheddar and dad's cherry tomato chutney. Doesn't sound special, but it's always perfect! Right now I have Heinz chicken soup!


----------



## Lovelyone

I sold a couple of CD's so I treated myself to Jimmy John's. Italian classic sandwich, chips, cherry coke, and a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Lovelyone said:


> I sold a couple of CD's so I treated myself to Jimmy John's. Italian classic sandwich, chips, cherry coke, and a chocolate chip cookie.



I've loved Cherry Coke ever since the first time I visited America when I was 11. They didn't really sell it here in Australia back then.


Anyway, tonight I am going for a wedding of a family friend and they are going to be having some crazy amounts of Sri Lankan (where our families are from) food there.


----------



## seavixen

Sweet Italian sausage & mushroom sauce over mushroom ravioli, with mozzarella and parmesan cheese.

Also, green beans... and probably some yogurt for dessert, if I have any room for it.


----------



## one2one

I took my inspiration from Fuzzy and ScreamingChicken and made stacked, chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Lovelyone

Pizza with sausage, green peppers onion, and some pepsi maxx, courtesy of my friend.


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon salad with croutons, bleu cheese, and olive oil vinaigrette.

My poor kale is slightly past its due date...I should use it in a stir-fry tomorrow.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I made scrambled eggs with sauteed onions, mushrooms, diced tomatoes, spinach, and feta and seasoned oven roasted potatoes w/onions and bell pepper.


----------



## Surlysomething

Steak bites and perogies.

:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Meatloaf on Italian bread. Potato salad. Fresh tropical fruit salad. Mmmmmangos.


----------



## EvilPrincess

CastingPearls said:


> Meatloaf on Italian bread. Potato salad. Fresh tropical fruit salad. Mmmmmangos.



Ketchup on the meatloaf?


----------



## CastingPearls

EvilPrincess said:


> Ketchup on the meatloaf?


Actually brown gravy AND mayo. LOL


----------



## EvilPrincess

CastingPearls said:


> Actually brown gravy AND mayo. LOL




Yum....sigh.... my oven broke a year ago, and it is so far down on my list of things to do that I miss things like that.


----------



## CastingPearls

EvilPrincess said:


> Yum....sigh.... my oven broke a year ago, and it is so far down on my list of things to do that I miss things like that.


My love for mayonnaise borders on profane. The meatloaf was leftovers made by my best friend's mom, and knowing me, she topped it with lots of gravy before she packed it up. It was divine. DIVINE.


----------



## EvilPrincess

CastingPearls said:


> My love for mayonnaise borders on profane. The meatloaf was leftovers made by my best friend's mom, and knowing me, she topped it with lots of gravy before she packed it up. It was divine. DIVINE.



thank you dear sweet lady for letting me live vicariously through your tales of your meatloaf sandwich......


----------



## CastingPearls

EvilPrincess said:


> thank you dear sweet lady for letting me live vicariously through your tales of your meatloaf sandwich......


Thank you for calling me a dear sweet lady. Anytime.


----------



## MisticalMisty

CastingPearls said:


> My love for mayonnaise borders on profane. The meatloaf was leftovers made by my best friend's mom, and knowing me, she topped it with lots of gravy before she packed it up. It was divine. DIVINE.



this makes me want grilled cheese..I love mayo instead of butter on the bread...it's so toasty and good...yum!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

This was actually dinner last night, but I didn't have my laptop with me to post. 

I made a homemade calzone/stromboli thingie. 

Mine had Chicken and Bacon and Alfredo Sauce inside. As well as a ton of cheese!!

My daughters had meatless Italian Sausage and cheese...... YUM!! 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Wolfgang Puck's Organic Tortilla Soup and toasted Dempster's sesame white bread.


Perfect on a wet, cold winter night.


:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs got take and bake pizza since i'm so sick and weak. I spent 80% of the day in bed. He took the day off to care for the boys so i cold rest. I haven't been this sick in a very long time.


----------



## spiritangel

feel better soon megan


for my dinner tonight it will be fish in a bag (seriously think I would eat this everyday if I could) thin egg noodles (fresh ones if I remembered to buy them that is), whole small mushrooms, fish, sesame oil, oyster and sweet soy sauce, a little garlic and some sweet chilli sauce, and at the last 5 mins will throw in some snow peas 

heaven


----------



## Windigo

Ravioli stuffed with tomato-mozzarella and spinach-ricotta in a creamy garlic sauce :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

changed my mind and opted for grilled chicken and salad all mixed together with italian dressing yummm


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Hopefully Indian take-out. Just anxiously awaiting hubby to come home from work... I'm starving and not sure I can wait.


----------



## Fuzzy

lentil soup.. nothing fancy.. I was thinking curry.. but I have neither yogurt or coconut milk. :huh:


----------



## spiritangel

You dont need either for curry, it depends on the recipe 

Tonight spiral pasta with bacon cream and mushroom sauce (have taken to using philly cream for cooking soo much faster and yummm)


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Phil's making one of my faves tonight...... Chicken Parm!! :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I just cooked my boyfriend dinner which consists of homemade chicken and noodles and real mashed potatoes. Now if only I could get him to cook for me!


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken and dumplings, with a mixed salad on the side. We're supposed to get some rain today, so I figured that something comfort food-ish would be nice.

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking i'll make broccoli cheese soup tonight. Everyone is sick and it's a wet, cold day out.


----------



## Shan34

Ooh I love broccoli cheese soup!

Teriyaki chicken, rice and broccoli. Have zero inspiration for dinner at the moment.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Some leftover chicken parmigiana from yesterday, and a nice salad with romaine, radicchio, arugula, cukes, tomato, with a little bit of sunflower seeds and craisins, crumbled blue cheese, and olive oil and balsamic.

No salt, and delicious as heck.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hot wings, three cheese ranch, and Fresca.


----------



## spiritangel

sushi yummy yummy fresh made sushi from the local sushi place


----------



## MisticalMisty

twice baked potatoes, green beans sauteed in shallot butter, pan seared ribeyes, garlic bread and for dessert a Boston Creme Pie.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making ratatouille from Joy of Cooking's 75th Anniversary recipe. 

Well, I tweaked it a tad and saute'd the veggies in red wine and olive oil. The recipe didn't call for the red wine, but I learned that trick from Julia Child. It's now baking in my oven for a bit, again which the recipe didn't call for. I learned that from Julia Child also. 

I don't have the kind of Dutch Oven one can just put on the stove. I have frying pans and a casserole dish.


----------



## wrestlingguy

I made crab cakes from scratch, and a brown rice/quinoa mix for Lissa for V. Day dinner. She has all kinds of desserts in the fridge, so I have no idea what's coming later (well, some things I do.)


----------



## spiritangel

tonight was peach and prawn salad with home made honey mustard dressing yummm


----------



## Tracyarts

Husband has a cold, and I didn't feel like cooking, so we called in a takeout order from the neighborhood cafeteria. I had baked fish, green beans (the flat Italian style ones) and jalapeno rice (pilaf style, but spicy). It was actually all pretty good. 

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

homemade chili... spices are good for colds


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Pan Grilled Pork Chops, Oven Roasted Potatoes w/ Green Peppers and Corn on the cob. :eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

MzDeeZyre said:


> Pan Grilled Pork Chops, Oven Roasted Potatoes w/ Green Peppers and Corn on the cob. :eat1:



Yum!

I'm making....wait for it....wait for it....Tater tot casserole!!! lol


----------



## SuzyQutsy

I marinated chicken legs with back, after cuting them into three roughly equal pieces, in a mix of yellow mustard, sugar, ginger, garlic, and black pepper and some salt for about three hours, then I tossed them in seasoned flour and deep fried them. 

I served this with a lettuce and red pepper salad with a lemon olive oil vinegrette seasoned with garlic a pinch of sugar and black pepper. 

As side dishes I made a corn, red pepper and spinage lemon coocoos with butter and black pepper and fried potatoes onions and peppers in lard.

To finish it all I made a milk gravy with a rue I made from some of the lard left over from frying the chicken and the carmalized bits stuck to the bottom of the heavy pot i was using.

and we have left overs .


----------



## CastingPearls

I had ziti and meatballs with vodka sauce. A tossed salad with peppercorn parmesan dressing. Creme brulee. A shot of chocolate whipped cream vodka and a tiramisu martini.


----------



## Inhibited

Chicken Marinated in Masterfoods Soy, Honey & Garlic....
Baked sweet potato, carrots and bok choy


----------



## spiritangel

think I will do a grilled chicken and peach salad with honey mustard dressing


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have a huge vat and I do mean vat of Taco soup on the stove. I love my industrial stock pot..LOL


----------



## Deven

MisticalMisty said:


> I have a huge vat and I do mean vat of Taco soup on the stove. I love my industrial stock pot..LOL



What brand do you have? I want to get one, but I don't want to get a really crappy one.

Beef Stew is on the table tonight.


----------



## MisticalMisty

DevenDoom said:


> What brand do you have? I want to get one, but I don't want to get a really crappy one.
> 
> Beef Stew is on the table tonight.



I have no idea...it's not labeled..I snatched it when a center was closing and they were throwing out all their kitchen items.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make chow mein and broccoli tofu for dinner tonight. I'm so craving chinese!


----------



## Mishty

Tater tot casserole,tossed salad,garlic Texas toast, and green bean salad. 

Yeah, I've got a lot of little mouths to feed.

Oh and lemon cupcakes with raspberry ice cream.


----------



## HottiMegan

I changed dinner to a veggie frozen lasagna.. Max is sick and i want him to be able to enjoy one of his favorite meals when he's feeling better. hubs is picking the lasagna up while he waits for the prescription to be filled.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Mishty said:


> Tater tot casserole,tossed salad,garlic Texas toast, and green bean salad.
> 
> Yeah, I've got a lot of little mouths to feed.
> 
> Oh and lemon cupcakes with raspberry ice cream.



yum! lol I'm glad I froze some of mine over the weekend!


----------



## one2one

It was Chicken Paprikash, and it was delicious.


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf

homemade shrimp and chicken alfredo w/ texas toast


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pasta and No Name meatballs. I have to say, those meatballs are really good.


----------



## Skye23

Hubby and I both have a chest cold, he's worse then I am so I made homemade "mexican" chicken soup for him for dinner. Johnsonville's chipotle cheese chicken sausage, carrots, onions, canned green chilies, canned diced tomatoes, tomato juice, chicken broth, garlic mrs dash and tabasco. Served over crushed up tortilla chips topped with diced hot pepper cheese curds. Yummy!


----------



## AuntHen

T-bone chuck steak and fresh steamed asparagus (it's Spring where I live)


----------



## Surlysomething

Hand-rolled mini meatballs with sauce over pasta.

Comfort food on a dark, windy Vancouver night.


----------



## Surlysomething

In honour of the Oscars i'm making my sesame chicken drumlettes (wings don't have enough skin and meat IMO). I make them a bit different than most people because I like sauce to cover all the rice that goes with it.

I have enough chicken to feed an army! :eat2:


----------



## veggieforever

*Well, I have just recently gone Vegan (as of the last 2 days) and tonight I had a FEAST of mexican yumminess! A HUGE pot of spicy meat free chilli, a box of deelish taco shells and a homemade mountain of spiced potato wedges! And for afters... A huge SLAB of my fave vegan mint chocolate!! 

Absolutely AMAZIN' eatin' ) I am stuffed to capacity and so utterly, blissfully satisfied. Veganism rocks my socks!! haha! xXx*


----------



## AuntHen

Sage sausage patties with sliced tomatoes, romaine lettuce and sharp cheddar cheese.

Fresh strawberries and cream (I used Stevia to sweeten... it's Strawberry season where I live)


----------



## MisticalMisty

We went to Jason's..and I had the turkey wrap with the steamed veggies and a bowl of broccoli cheese soup with a few tablespoons of salsa mixed in to it. Dessert was a coke zero float. It was yummy!


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> In honour of the Oscars i'm making my sesame chicken drumlettes (wings don't have enough skin and meat IMO). I make them a bit different than most people because I like sauce to cover all the rice that goes with it.
> 
> I have enough chicken to feed an army! :eat2:



Ready for the oven. Dinner. Leftovers. :eat2: 

View attachment 6787684912_64e3e18361_z.jpg


View attachment 6933792273_6f06e74b54_z.jpg


View attachment 6933789177_500711399b_z.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally made the broccoli tofu and chow mein. Both boys ate a lot of it!


----------



## EMH1701

Sweet & sour chicken, and egg rolls.


----------



## SuperMishe

I cooked! LOL! Stir fried adobo pork with red peppers and onions over rice. Yum!


----------



## Mishty

I'm going through a lot currently and my Auntie Betty (the Martha Stewart side of the Ya-Ya's) noticed and offered to make me a comforting meal. It was amazing and I give you the right to drool over my post.

Dry rubbed boneless pork steaks,broiled then baked in Sweet Baby Ray's orgasm BBQ sauce. These big babies were amazing! So tender and juicy all you needed was a little help from your fork. She made all my favorite sides; flat green beans we canned this summer,boiled with fat back and lots of black pepper; creamed potatoes with Kerrygold butter and garlic; mac-n-cheese Southern style with gouda added for my pleasure,baked with crumbs and loads of fresh shredded sharp cheddar on top. Corn from our garden this summer we froze, and she boiled and then let soak in a bowl of butter and sea salt, till it's so tender it fell into your mouth. The best part of the meal for me was the pork gravy she makes,it's so thick and smooth and buttery and creammmmy. Sinful.

The yeast rolls were a simple thing for her,but I know the time it takes to make the dough and to let them rise, then bake and bake and bake till you've got so many rolls you don't know what to do. 

Dessert treat she made the same chocolate chip cookies her Mama, my Granny, made my whole life, the recipe off of the Crisco can. Gooey, insainty. So much chocolate it really was crazy to eat. Four dozen. *Four dozen*.

Now it's time for us to share coffee and watch the rain fall off her back porch.

Food heals when the hands preparing it are working out of love.


----------



## EMH1701

Peppered steak with cream sauce, from Joy of Cooking. And some mixed veggies on the side.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> I'm going through a lot currently and my Auntie Betty (the Martha Stewart side of the Ya-Ya's) noticed and offered to make me a comforting meal.
> 
> Now it's time for us to share coffee and watch the rain fall off her back porch.
> 
> Food heals when the hands preparing it are working out of love.



Wow. What an amazing meal. I'm glad you found some comfort, girlie.


----------



## seavixen

Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy, and corn.

I considered making some mozzarella sticks (easy and delish from scratch!), too, but decided there was enough fried stuff already.


----------



## spiritangel

tonight left over Rataille with baked chicken legs, last night I made it and had it with a t bone steak yummmmmm


----------



## riplee

seavixen said:


> Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy, and corn.
> 
> I considered making some mozzarella sticks (easy and delish from scratch!), too, but decided there was enough fried stuff already.




"...enough fried stuff already?"

With all respect due your opinion, I must protest this unfair estimation. 

(You could've thrown in a little deep fried okra, at least.)


----------



## EMH1701

I'm going to attempt to braise sweetbreads.

Couldn't wait until the weekend.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm getting excited...5 minutes until my sweetbreads are done!


----------



## MisticalMisty

seavixen said:


> Chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes, country gravy, and corn.
> 
> I considered making some mozzarella sticks (easy and delish from scratch!), too, but decided there was enough fried stuff already.





riplee said:


> "...enough fried stuff already?"
> 
> With all respect due your opinion, I must protest this unfair estimation.
> 
> (You could've thrown in a little deep fried okra, at least.)




I approve of both of these! lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Help! I can't rep this awsome post! 



Surlysomething said:


> Ready for the oven. Dinner. Leftovers. :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Fuzzy said:


> Help! I can't rep this awsome post!



Thanks! It was so good. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Since the fam isn't interested in summer rolls, i'm going to make me a HUGE summer roll salad. Pizza for the boys and hubs can fend for himself.


----------



## cinnamitch

Took some pork chops sprinkled with pepper and garlic powder and a pinch of salt, sauteed them in some olive oil and removed them from the pan. Then I cooked up some fresh spinach and mushrooms.Then took them out of the pan and deglazed the pan with a bit of chicken stock. Then into the simmering pan I added some rice that had been cooked in chicken stock, some crushed garlic,and the previously cooked spinach and mushrooms. Mixed that all together and placed the pork chops on top and turned the burner to low and put the lid on and let it simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## sunnie1653

Made smitten kitchen's tomato/onion/butter sauce with pasta, meatballs, and garlic bread. Pinot grigio because I don't like red wine, and chocolate cake for dessert. The kids were all over it.  (Except we subbed juice boxes for the pinot for them.. lmao!)


----------



## EMH1701

Making veal stew tonight. Recipe follows:

1 lb. ground veal (the original recipe wanted veal steaks, but the grocery store didn't have any)
1 cup white wine
1 cup chicken stock
2 cups water
1/2 cup olive oil
3/4 cup flour
1 can diced tomatoes
2 potatoes, chopped
1 cup celery, diced
2 petals fresh garlic, minced
Salt & pepper to taste
1 tbsp. parsley
1 tbsp. basil
1 bay leaf, crumbled

Brown veal, white wine, olive oil, & seasonings in frying pan. Add tomatoes & their juice.

When boiling, add to pot. Add rest of ingredients. Simmer for 30-45 minutes. Original recipe wanted peas, but I had no peas on hand.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baked chicken breasts that are marinated in greek dressing.
Wild and white herbed rice


----------



## agnieszka

fishballs in dill and lemon sauce and parsley rice + some green beans


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going to pop a take and bake pizza into the oven, oh delicious, gooey *cheese.*

:eat2:

Later on, strawberry ice cream!

GET IN MAH BELLY!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going to make a big pot of spaghetti sauce tonight and garlic bread from a fresh loaf of french bread.

:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade chicken curry stir fry, with pecans and clementines.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I tried to resist, but I dreamed last night about IHOP, and the result has been that I've been craving it all day.  Damned dream! There are sooooo many better restaurants where I live!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

...So my answer to what I'm eating for dinner tonight is, of course, IHOP. Stuffed french toast with apple compote, strawberry banana cheesecake... mmm.


----------



## penguin

Pork chops!


----------



## AuntHen

Red chili burritos with spicy cheese sauce and for dessert... molten chocolate lava cake!


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> Red chili burritos with spicy cheese sauce and for dessert... molten chocolate lava cake!



 Well jel, do want! :eat2:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

fat9276 said:


> Red chili burritos with spicy cheese sauce and for dessert... molten chocolate lava cake!



That sounds totally delicious, I wish I were having that for dinner myself. Truth is, I don't know what I'm gonna fix for dinner, but I think you just gave me some inspiration.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mishty said:


> I'm going through a lot currently and my Auntie Betty (the Martha Stewart side of the Ya-Ya's) noticed and offered to make me a comforting meal. It was amazing and I give you the right to drool over my post.
> 
> Dry rubbed boneless pork steaks,broiled then baked in Sweet Baby Ray's orgasm BBQ sauce. These big babies were amazing! So tender and juicy all you needed was a little help from your fork. She made all my favorite sides; flat green beans we canned this summer,boiled with fat back and lots of black pepper; creamed potatoes with Kerrygold butter and garlic; mac-n-cheese Southern style with gouda added for my pleasure,baked with crumbs and loads of fresh shredded sharp cheddar on top. Corn from our garden this summer we froze, and she boiled and then let soak in a bowl of butter and sea salt, till it's so tender it fell into your mouth. The best part of the meal for me was the pork gravy she makes,it's so thick and smooth and buttery and creammmmy. Sinful.
> 
> The yeast rolls were a simple thing for her,but I know the time it takes to make the dough and to let them rise, then bake and bake and bake till you've got so many rolls you don't know what to do.
> 
> Dessert treat she made the same chocolate chip cookies her Mama, my Granny, made my whole life, the recipe off of the Crisco can. Gooey, insainty. So much chocolate it really was crazy to eat. Four dozen. *Four dozen*.
> 
> Now it's time for us to share coffee and watch the rain fall off her back porch.
> 
> Food heals when the hands preparing it are working out of love.



Reading this was like poetry, music to soothe my ears and tickle my soul with delight. If you think your Aunt Betty is a loving cook and baker, you should try some of my baked goodies...all made from scratch with the best ingredients I could find.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make spaghetti and throw in some leftover pesto to the sauce. It's easy dinner for tonight since its taekwon do night and we don't get home until 6:30. We try our best to get the boys i bed by 7:30 so it's a stretch some nights. Max gets up at daylight regardless of when he goes to sleep so he needs the early bedtime.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baked chicken thighs.
Stuffing.
Corn.


Haha. The middle class dinner of champions.


----------



## CastingPearls

Kitty's mom's leftover beef stew
Gran's potato salad
Vodka


----------



## penguin

Corned beef is on the stove right now. I'll figure out the side dishes later.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn

fajitas, so many fajitas!


----------



## AuntHen

My sister sent me home with some barbeque pork ribs that her husband smoked and I steamed some fresh green beans to go with


----------



## Fuzzy

corned beef and cabbage.. it was the perfect day to boil things on the stove while it was a blizzard outside.


----------



## EMH1701

I just had a salad and Irish soda bread for dinner.


----------



## Dromond

Porterhouse steak, marinated and grilled to a medium doneness
Baked potato, done up with shredded cheese, bacon bits, butter and sour cream
Side salad with tomato, cheese, bacon bits and ranch dressing.

Dessert was sugared strawberries and whipped cream.

I am STUFFED. :happy:


----------



## Windigo

Tonight will be roast chicken and potatoes with garlic, lemon and rosemary.

With that a salad of spinach, apple, goat's cheese with honey and nuts :eat2:

For dessert I'll have chocolate mousse 

Heaven :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Chicken and broccoli stir fry with rotini pasta.


----------



## bigpapi4u

Chicken and bacon ranch sub


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of stopping off at the store and picking up some veggies to make chow mein. I am at a loss as to waht to make.. so that sounds quick and easy to make!


----------



## truebebeblue

BBQ chicken breasts and New Potato salad. YUM. 

I wanted BnJ Sherbert for desert but all Seth could find was cookie dough ice cream.. I am adaptable!


----------



## TwilightStarr

Chicken & Ricotta filled Ravioli with Alfredo Sauce and garlic breadsticks :eat2:


----------



## Captain Save

Cranberry and grapefruit juices with a vigorous splash of gin.
:shocked:

Okay, I'll add some food later.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Cranberry and grapefruit juices with a vigorous splash of gin.
> :shocked:
> 
> Okay, I'll add some food later.




You need more fibre!!


----------



## Lizzie

Baked tofu with roasted veggies in a homemade pita.


----------



## Captain Save

Chicken breast with frozen veggies...and more gin, with cranberry, grapefruit, and a liberal splash of sanpellegrino limonata. If I found more soft drinks with more flavor and less sweetener like sanpellegrino, I'd drink them instead of water, espresso and alcohol all the time.

Well, I did add the fibre...


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Chicken breast with frozen veggies...and more gin, with cranberry, grapefruit, and a liberal splash of sanpellegrino limonata. If I found more soft drinks with more flavor and less sweetener like sanpellegrino, I'd drink them instead of water, espresso and alcohol all the time.
> 
> Well, I did add the fibre...



Ha! Fibre IS good for you. Especially on those quick jaunts outside to yell at the kids to GET OFF YOUR LAWN.

My favourite San Pellegrino is Aranciata. We were given a flat of various flavours from one of our customers at Christmas and I was in heaven. So refreshing.


----------



## smithnwesson

Dromond said:


> Porterhouse steak, marinated and grilled to a medium doneness
> Baked potato, done up with shredded cheese, bacon bits, butter and sour cream
> Side salad with tomato, cheese, bacon bits and ranch dressing.
> 
> Dessert was sugared strawberries and whipped cream.
> 
> I am STUFFED. :happy:


OMG! It's after 0100 here and well past bedtime. I'm now HONGRY. Thanks a hell of a lot, Dromond. 

- Jim


----------



## FatAndProud

Jeeshcristina said:


> Grilled cheese with bacon.



Ok, seriously. Why had I never thought about this before? You. Are. My. Hero.


----------



## Surlysomething

Steak with lots of seasoning
Stuffing
Niblets

Good ole Sunday dinner.

:eat2:


----------



## Dromond

:really sad: Protein shake. :really sad:


----------



## truebebeblue

It's sooo good. Especially if you slide some tomato in after the cooking!




FatAndProud said:


> Ok, seriously. Why had I never thought about this before? You. Are. My. Hero.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Tonight for dinner I made......

Grilled Chicken Breast topped with grilled Apple wood Smoked Bacon, Colby Jack Cheese and Drizzled with Honey Mustard

Fresh Baby Spinach and Bacon salad with candied pecans

Creamy Mushroom and Green Bean Risotto


----------



## truebebeblue

I did italian sausage links on rolls with grilled onion and new potato salad on side.


----------



## Shan34

Homemade pizza: Pesto, chicken, green peppers and red onion. Haven't tasted it yet.


----------



## HottiMegan

We've been eating out WAY too much lately so I'm going to make broccoli rice today for dinner. We move in 8-9 days so i want to eat up some of the food in the house so we don't have to move with it!


----------



## truebebeblue

I was thinking of Broccoli,rice plus cheese. Realized I don't have the right cheese. so I think Ill do something else.





HottiMegan said:


> We've been eating out WAY too much lately so I'm going to make broccoli rice today for dinner. We move in 8-9 days so i want to eat up some of the food in the house so we don't have to move with it!


----------



## Captain Save

Within the darkness of another lazy cooking night, another minivan slinks throught the drive through, and I'm having it my way tonight.

Double Whopper with a glass of pinot noir, and you are right if you guessed Burger King!

Side note: a colleague of mine calls it Bugar (or is it booger?) King, just to nauseate the squeamish, and I'm no better with my descriptions of the smell and gooey texture of mayonnaise, grease and ground beef on soft bread. Why is it so funny to us all when people start whining?


----------



## EMH1701

Farro pasta with tempeh, tomatoes, olives, capers, a diced onion, and mushrooms sauteed in butter & red wine. Seasoned the tempeh & veggies with a little crushed red pepper, sea salt, and a few drops of hot sauce. The pasta is still cooking.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Within the darkness of another lazy cooking night, another minivan slinks throught the drive through, and I'm having it my way tonight.
> 
> Double Whopper with a glass of pinot noir, and you are right if you guessed Burger King!
> 
> Side note: a colleague of mine calls it Bugar (or is it booger?) King, just to nauseate the squeamish, and I'm no better with my descriptions of the smell and gooey texture of mayonnaise, grease and ground beef on soft bread. Why is it so funny to us all when people start whining?



Only you could turn a trip to The BK into sounding like a porn prologue.


----------



## bigpapi4u

Damn!!!kfc's boxmaster yum yum lol http://db.tt/mhBgh5S3


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> Only you could turn a trip to The BK into sounding like a porn prologue.



Mmmmm, the scent of hot steamy meat in the passenger seat invades my nostrils as the teeth of my zipper loosens, the anticipation of the sinful experience making my pulse race in my veins as I race down the road one-handed. 

What? I just loosened my jacket on the way home, looking forward to eating dinner, used my free hand to _prevent_ biodegradeable stains, and saved the main event for after I got home. 


Tonight's entree is pepperoni rolls and BAG VEGETABLES!
:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> Mmmmm, the scent of hot steamy meat in the passenger seat invades my nostrils as the teeth of my zipper loosens, the anticipation of the sinful experience making my pulse race in my veins as I race down the road one-handed.
> 
> What? I just loosened my jacket on the way home, looking forward to eating dinner, used my free hand to _prevent_ biodegradeable stains, and saved the main event for after I got home.
> 
> 
> Tonight's entree is pepperoni rolls and BAG VEGETABLES!
> :eat2:



Couldn't you have kicked it up a notch seeing that it's Friday and all?

Haha.


----------



## Captain Save

I'll kick it up a notch tomorrow, with a batch of Jambalaya I've been planning for a little over a week; I'll even leave out the frozen veggies, just for you. This will only last for one day, though; on Sunday I'll be back to my old tricks in the kitchen, depending on how much jambalaya is left.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I'll kick it up a notch tomorrow, with a batch of Jambalaya I've been planning for a little over a week; I'll even leave out the frozen veggies, just for you. This will only last for one day, though; on Sunday I'll be back to my old tricks in the kitchen, depending on how much jambalaya is left.



Haha. The first time I read this with the spelling error I was all like "oh really, I see how you are". HAHAHA.

I've never had Jambalaya so i'm honestly not sure if bag veggies are required or not.


----------



## Captain Save

No, there's no veggies in jambalaya...at least none frozen. A few slivers of celery, green peppers and onions, but mostly diced tomatoes, shrimp, smoked sausage, rice, and just the right amount of intoxicating vibrant spices, mmmmm, yes....

This goes so well with a nice robust red wine I'm gonna graze until I get sleepy.
:eat1:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> No, there's no veggies in jambalaya...at least none frozen. A few slivers of celery, green peppers and onions, but mostly diced tomatoes, shrimp, smoked sausage, rice, and just the right amount of intoxicating vibrant spices, mmmmm, yes....
> 
> This goes so well with a nice robust red wine I'm gonna graze until I get sleepy.
> :eat1:



Sounds yummy. I might need some antacid though. Haha.

And ice cream for dessert, of course. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Making beef curry. It was supposed to be lamb, but lamb is a tad spendy.

I got myself an Indian cookbook.


----------



## Captain Save

EMH1701 said:


> I got myself an Indian cookbook.



I got one as well, as a Christmas present; my plan is to wear out the pages and enjoy every entree along the way.


----------



## one2one

I had lobster! :wubu:

And I brought home enough leftovers to make a couple more meals with it. :eat2:


----------



## Windigo

one2one said:


> I had lobster! :wubu:
> 
> And I brought home enough leftovers to make a couple more meals with it. :eat2:



Oh, I'm jealous! Lobster is so expensive here, and hard to get too. And I love it but I'm poor.. So I wish I lived in the states 

I'm having roasted sweet potatoes/normal potatoes with spices and garlic, green beans and peppersteak :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Lobster tends to be spendy in Minnesota also. I guess it really depends upon where you live. I like it, but it's the kind of thing I would only get for New Year's or Christmas dinner. You can get crab legs for a lot less cost and use them as a substitute.


----------



## Windigo

EMH1701 said:


> Lobster tends to be spendy in Minnesota also. I guess it really depends upon where you live. I like it, but it's the kind of thing I would only get for New Year's or Christmas dinner. You can get crab legs for a lot less cost and use them as a substitute.



Not here in the Netherlands (Europe) both crab and lobster are very expensive. About 40 us dollars for one fresh crab or lobster


----------



## Kamily

Teriyaki glazed chicken breasts and some fried rice. It was soo good!!


----------



## EMH1701

Grilled tuna, leftover farro pasta, and brussel sprouts.


----------



## Tracyarts

We went to this little hole in the wall Asian buffet that has more than the usual American-Chinese offerings. I had marinated baby octopus salad, some kind of spicy seaweed salad (not the stuff from the sushi bar, this was totally different), lots of boiled shrimp, some grilled mushrooms, and stirfried green beans with garlic. For dessert, I put a couple coconut macaroons in the bottom of a dessert cup, put a canned lychee fruit on top of them, and then spooned a little bit of vanilla pudding on top for a kind of thrown together tropical trifle kind of thing. It was actually really good. 

Tracy


----------



## one2one

Windigo said:


> Lobster is so expensive here, and hard to get too.



I know what you mean. It's expensive here, too. But I had a great waiter, who didn't feel like charging me for the soup and sent me home with a piece of chocolate cake. Between that and 3 more meals with the leftovers, it was really a pretty good deal. It's about the sixth time I've just been comped food in the last couple months; I don't know what's going on with my Karma, but I like it. :eat2:

Tonight's dinner was chicken tacos. And I have to give a shout-out to spiritangel for posting about cooking in parchment. I tried it earlier this week with some salmon, brushed with a raspberry and champagne vinegar marinade and some jerk seasoning and sweet, smoked, Spanish paprika. It was wonderful and so easy. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Kamily

I have no idea but Im craving Mexican food.


----------



## Isa

Had Souvlaki & chicken chunks with tomato, onion, bell pepper, tzatziki sauce & a yalandji dolma from one of my fave restaurants, Niko Niko's. Was delish.


----------



## Deven

Mini sloppy joes and fries


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Lasagna is in the oven!!


----------



## EMH1701

Mac n' cheese with flair. I used some leftover ham from Easter, some frozen veggies, and fresh grated asiago cheese because my cheese packet looked a little dated.


----------



## Kamily

I took the easy way out tonight and ordered from Pizza Hut. :eat1:


----------



## Captain Save

Chicken Jalfresi and mixed veggies. Yes, with a glass of red wine; I'm a little pretentious that way.


----------



## spiritangel

t bone steak, served on a bed of wilted baby spinach, with a philly light cream for cooking sauce with mushroom and bacon yummmmm can hardly wait the few more hours till dinner time


----------



## Captain Save

Feta hummus wrap, basil tomazza sandwich, greek salad, and salmon marinated in teryaki sauce. A glass of Menage A Trois California red wine will join this motley crew of entrees. 

Sometimes the thought crosses my mind that I can be a bit pretentious at times; the feeling that follows is nonchalance.


----------



## EMH1701

I think I'm going to make lentil soup. I got an international vegetarian cookbook because while I'm not vegetarian, I do enjoy cooking that way sometimes. And international recipes are great for when you want something that isn't the boring old fare.


----------



## CastingPearls

shrimp scampi with mushrooms over angel hair pasta.

and I think maybe a bite of strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Surlysomething

Potato and cheddar cheese perogies with sour cream
and sausages! Easy and delicious. (just like me)

Ha!


----------



## EMH1701

Stir fry with mixed veggies, pecans, and Cuties oranges. Quinoa on the side.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Meat Loaf with mashed potatoes, peas, and corn bread muffins.


----------



## Kamily

Spaghetti with meatballs, cheesy garlic bread and salad. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chipotle wings from Wings N More. Good flavor but the heat slowed my pace to the point where I only finished about half my order.\Too much heat the more I think about it.


----------



## CastingPearls

BK crispy chicken wrap and onion rings with zesty sauce.


----------



## Mishty

I made super cheesy tater tot casserole,corn on the cob,tossed salad and Texas toast. I even made banana pudding for dessert. :happy:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

From Subway, a foot long Spicy Italian on Italian Herbs N Cheese bread. Toppings included Pepper jack, lettuce, pickles, onions, black olives, bell peppers, jalapenos, banana peppers, salt, pepper, oil, and vinegar. Came with a bag of Lay's Creamy Mediterranean Herb potato chips and a Coke.


----------



## EMH1701

Chicken curry, couscous, and fried plantains.

First time trying fried plantains. They are soooo good. Just peel and cut one up, and fry it with a little olive oil & sea salt.


----------



## sunnie1653

Eggplant and chicken tikka masala with rice and roasted brussels sprouts. I think I put too many peppers in it.. lmao! Very spicy!


----------



## HottiMegan

A stouffers five cheese lasagna. I didn't want to fuss for dinner.


----------



## Deven

HottiMegan said:


> A stouffers five cheese lasagna. I didn't want to fuss for dinner.



I looove their veggie lasagna. It's almost as good as my Aunt's! 

Rare steak and a mashed potato.


----------



## HottiMegan

DevenDoom said:


> I looove their veggie lasagna. It's almost as good as my Aunt's!



Oh me too! the store we were in didn't have that. I LOVE that veggie lasagna. I wish i knew how to make my own. It could use triple the veggies in it.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making some sort of Indian concoction. I found paneer for sale at costco and bought some korma simmer sauce. So i'm going to fry up the paneer, some onions, spinach and mixed veggies and throw it in the korma sauce and have all of that over brown rice. I soooo want to get my Indian food on


----------



## Tracyarts

Stuffed bell peppers, from a couple of of enormous red bell peppers I found at the supermarket this past weekend. I already assembled them so I can just put them in the oven tonight. The filling has brown rice, a little bit of feta cheese, a little bit of Monterrey jack cheese, eggplant, zucchini, mushrooms, tomatoes, green peppers, thyme, oregano, onion, garlic, shallots, hot red pepper flakes, and celery. 

Tracy


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

My homemade meatloaf with steamed broccoli and cauliflower. Yummmmmy.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's cold and rainy out so i made a family favorite: enchilada soup


----------



## TwilightStarr

A bowl of Chicken Dumplings and a PB&J sandwich


----------



## MisticalMisty

tater tots and steak fingers...yes I'm 5..thank you..lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had dinner on the porch. A lovely sandwich of baby lettuce, avocado, smoked salmon, and a smear of Durkee's on cheddar bread. And a dirty martini. And I'll have cheesecake later


----------



## SuperMishe

My favorite "slop"! 

I make white rice in the cooker, then add it to a can of Progresso Chicken and corn chowder and a can of creamed corn. Add some spices (I added pepper, parsley, and a little sage) and eat up! Or, you can put it in a baking dish, sprinkle bread crumbs and bake til crunchy on top. (I've also made it with adding different leftover veggies instead of the creamed corn).


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Ya know what I really like is those valley fresh steamers with chicken and Alfredo


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My bro treated us to Japanese hibachi...beef onion soup, salad, fried rice, shrimp, filet mignon, veggies, and green tea ice cream for dessert. Just an unreal and delicious meal.:eat2:


----------



## sunnie1653

I made eggplant tikka masala. I was craving Indian food.. The kids LOVED it, I was shocked.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade mac n' cheese with ham & frozen veggies & asiago cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

We used up a gift certificate from our realtor for a GREAT local pizza joint. That was SOOO good!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight I am firing up the grill to cook three different types of smoked sausage: queso poblano chicken, pork with green onion, and pork with garlic. We're going to wrap them in cheese & tortillas and wash them down with ice cold micheladas.


----------



## AuntHen

Chicken with a bread-crumb crust, herb-butter brown rice, fresh cantaloupe (it's in season here) and some home-made iced tea


----------



## Captain Save

Warm and aromatic sweet potato pie, with lemon sorbet on the side. I may have a whiskey sour later; we'll see what happens.


----------



## Captain Save

The sorbet is history, as is three quarters of the pie, and my head is comfortably numb thanks to the slowly diminishing beverage in front of me. Yes, it's a double; go hard or go home, right? Wait, I _am_ at home...
:doh:

Drunk posting for the win!


----------



## AuntHen

Brown rice spaghetti with marinara/ground turkey, fresh steamed green beans and cantaloupe


----------



## CaraCakes

Meatless Meatballs from Trader Joe's in an Orange Ginger sauce, with added Frank's Red Hot, Sweet Chili sauce, and some garlic & herb seasoning over sticky rice. Also demolished a bag of m&m's and some Dr. Pepper after complaining about how full I was from the first course. 

The balls were delicious...she said.


----------



## HottiMegan

take and bake cheese pizza from costco


----------



## Mishty

Sweet and sour chicken with stir fry style sprouts and peppers,saffron rice. twenty five minutes to prepare,and it was verrrry tasty!


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight will be spaghetti. Maybe some steamed broccoli on the side. We're low on food cuz I got sick during our food run down in chico yesterday.


----------



## instantkarma

Homemade tacos and corn on the cob is on the menu tonight. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Not sure if this counts as dinner, but I went to the movie theater to see Dark Shadows & had nachos with cheese. That was my dinner. I usually eat better food than that, but it was a movie night.


----------



## AuntHen

Pork steak, fresh cantaloupe and I just made some Indian flat bread/naan from scratch that I drizzled with honey and butter while it was still hot. Oh. My. Goodness. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Making homemade pizza. Well, sort of. I used a storebought crust, put tomato paste on it, and sprinkled a couple pinches of basil, oregano, and thyme. Arranged the pepperoni & cheese. Does it count as homemade if you used a storebought crust?


----------



## Surlysomething

EMH1701 said:


> Making homemade pizza. Well, sort of. I used a storebought crust, put tomato paste on it, and sprinkled a couple pinches of basil, oregano, and thyme. Arranged the pepperoni & cheese. Does it count as homemade if you used a storebought crust?




I'll go with yes. Haha. If it didn't come entirely out of a box or you didn't order it, I would say that it's pretty much homemade.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Made a blender full of strawberry coladas, so I drank the first part of dinner on the porch. I'm working on cleaning out my frig before leaving for vacation. Strawberries and cream of coconut are now gone. 

View attachment 102354


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fried taters for the win. Now sizzling away on the stove: stick o butter, big ass vidalia onion, pile of baby bellas, and as many yukon gold taters as I was willing to peel. Add liberal garlic and pepper and a dash of salt. Comfort food tonight and omelet accompaniment for the next few nights.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken, rice, and brussel sprouts. I need to use up my leftovers.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Hamburgers and tater tots.
Kept it simple tonight since I had a Mary Kay party I was hosting to get ready for.


----------



## AuntHen

I just made BBQ'd pork shoulder, fresh "southern" green beans (cooked with bacon fat in the water for those who do not know), fresh cantaloupe and awesome sweet tea with fresh lime squeezed in (just like my Dad)!

I like to say the word *fresh *

I am a happy girl :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

Mishty said:


> I'm going through a lot currently and my Auntie Betty (the Martha Stewart side of the Ya-Ya's) noticed and offered to make me a comforting meal. It was amazing and I give you the right to drool over my post.
> 
> Dry rubbed boneless pork steaks,broiled then baked in *Sweet Baby Ray's orgasm BBQ sauce.* These big babies were amazing! So tender and juicy all you needed was a little help from your fork. She made all my favorite sides; flat green beans we canned this summer,boiled with fat back and lots of black pepper; creamed potatoes with Kerrygold butter and garlic; mac-n-cheese Southern style with gouda added for my pleasure,baked with crumbs and loads of fresh shredded sharp cheddar on top. Corn from our garden this summer we froze, and she boiled and then let soak in a bowl of butter and sea salt, till it's so tender it fell into your mouth. The best part of the meal for me was the pork gravy she makes,it's so thick and smooth and buttery and creammmmy. Sinful.
> 
> The yeast rolls were a simple thing for her,but I know the time it takes to make the dough and to let them rise, then bake and bake and bake till you've got so many rolls you don't know what to do.
> 
> Dessert treat she made the same chocolate chip cookies her Mama, my Granny, made my whole life, the recipe off of the Crisco can. Gooey, insainty. So much chocolate it really was crazy to eat. Four dozen. *Four dozen*.
> 
> Now it's time for us to share coffee and watch the rain fall off her back porch.
> 
> Food heals when the hands preparing it are working out of love.



Mishty is right! This BBQ sauce is amazing... they have several different flavors but the original is so awesome and it is less than $2/bottle.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Burgers from the grill, potato chips, and pink lemonade with my GF and all our kids.


----------



## Captain Save

Chicken from a plastic bag, and frozen veggies. I want to cook something good so bad, but I haven't had the time.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Homemade chicken salad on a croissant and a salad. Plus I made a fresh strawberry cake for dessert.


----------



## ChubblyNatasha

I'm thinking of either nachos or some sort of humus based yummyness. Can't quite decide yet.


----------



## Orchid

green curry , rice , cucumber salad with a yoghurt dressing


----------



## SD007

Last night my dad brought home carne asada fries.

I was so happy


----------



## AuntHen

Panko breaded chicken breast, sauteed yellow bell peppers and japanese sticky rice


----------



## Saoirse

Did someone say SWEET BABY RAY'S?? My daddy has been eating that stuff for year and years and years and just a few months ago he actually got me to try it... I cant stop putting on everything I would normally put ketchup on. I LOVE IT! We've been dedicated to the Original, but I just bought a bottle of the Honey BBQ and its sooooooo yummmmmy!


----------



## deanbpm

Tonight I will be having Britain's national dish- chicken tikka masala and pilau rice.


----------



## EMH1701

Got some leftover cabbage from my parents, and I have some potatoes and bacon at home, so I am going to attempt to make bubble and squeak. Boiling the potatoes now to mash them.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

so we had her favorites, mashed potatoes, bbq'd meatballs, and white corn on the cob, and for dessert, her older sister made S'mores cupcakes and shared the recipe with me
This was my niece's 16th birthday btw.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## CastingPearls

Today was my gran's 88th birthday so we went to her favorite place which is this gigantic Asian buffet. After eating my full of sushi, I had sauteed string beans in garlic sauce, about four different kinds of chicken dishes, broccoli in garlic sauce, steamed dumplings, lo mein, and some puffed sugar dumplings. Oh and sweet tea. It was delish and I'm stuffed.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover rice with veggies and steamed tofu.


----------



## Surlysomething

Steak done on the George Foreman grill, steamed baby potatoes and carrots.

:eat2:


----------



## Windigo

Bangers with onion gravy and endive mash, the weather here is really inviting for such a dish :eat2:


----------



## Jah

Vegetable lasagne


----------



## MLadyJ

Steak grilled then cut for what I call.."steak salad" original huh?? We bought some romaine and harvested mixed greens from our garden, roma tomatoes, cucumber, dried cherries, sunflower seeds, crumbled bleu cheese and croutons with a red wine vinegarette...I can hardly wait!!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fried rice, pot sticker patties and steamed broccoli with a soy/garlic butter melted on top. Can't wait!


----------



## EMH1701

Saute'd northern pike with sea salt, pepper, basil, grated orange peel in olive oil and butter. Rice and veggies on the side.


----------



## Captain Save

Tonight's repast consists of an indulgent heaping of chocolate cake batter ice cream and a glass of pinot noir. The ice cream is really creamy next to ordinary chocolate ice cream, so if I don't finish the pint this evening I may revisit it with espresso for breakfast.
:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Roast pork and veggies not sure if I will cheat and just do some pan veggies or if I will roast some atm lazyness may win and I may end up doing roast pork and gravy sandwiches


----------



## Jon Blaze

I'm making Pastelón for the first time. It's in the oven.


----------



## MisticalMisty

steak fingers and tater tots...tonight...We are young.... If I had mac n cheese..i think it would be a perfect dinner. lol blue box of course.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover duck and veggies. Yes, I said duck. Roasted one the other day.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Huge pot of steamed veggies (eggplant, zucchini and cauliflower) with vegan cheese sauce---blend of "Follow Your Heart" mozzarella and Daiya cheddar. Anyone who can't eat dairy or who would be vegan if not for cheese should try this. Also Prosecco.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tonight was meatloaf, peas, and sweet potatoes for me & mashed potatoes for mom.


----------



## MLadyJ

Yesterday Chris and I were in Sam's Club and we overheard a lady say the rotisserie chickens were on special for $3.00 ea. We couldn't get back there quick enough..snatched 2 and I "broke them down" them when we got home. So had chicken ceasar salad last night and will probably have chicken tacos or taquitos for dinner tonight, I put the bones and some onions carrots and celery in the crock pot for stock and with the left overs and the stock I'll probably make a homeade chicken pot pie...gawd I love a good deal...and I :wubu: that Chris will help in the kitchen too.


----------



## EMH1701

More leftover duck. I'm going to get 5 meals out of that bird.

Collard greens and asparagus sauteed in olive oil & butter, and sweet potatoes on the side.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> More leftover duck. I'm going to get 5 meals out of that bird.
> 
> Collard greens and asparagus sauteed in olive oil & butter, and sweet potatoes on the side.



:bow: I couldn't rep you for the duck, but you deserve it!


----------



## EMH1701

Lasagna for tonight. Most of the duck is gone, except for some scraps left over from making soup stock that I mixed with the diced veggies I used. If you count the stock, that's at least 5 meals. I have like 4 containers of soup stock. 

Hence why you don't need to buy the cheapest thing on the planet to save money, you just need to know how to stretch it. You could do the same thing with chicken or turkey. That duck was only about $5 a meal for me, but it was like $25 for the whole thing. 

Gotta think in terms of how much you will use it. If you're single, it's a great deal. You get a week's worth of meals out of it; more if you know how to make soup stock. Soup stock is the animal bones, fat, and a bunch of diced veggies, onions, spices, and butter simmered in a pot. Use herbs like parsley, basil, bay leaves, thyme, and oregano. Then strain and throw out the bones. I try to be frugal, so I save whatever meat I can peel from the bones, as well as the veggies. 

If you're married with 3 kids, not so much a great deal probably. Depends on what you put it with. A big batch of soup might last for 2-3 meals if you serve it with bread and a salad.

I am Googling for a lasagna recipe now. Have the pasta, ground beef, tomatoes, ricotta and mozarrella cheese. I've never actually made lasagna, only gotten Simeks' before, so it'll be something new for me to cook.


----------



## Kamily

Tonight is find whatever the hell you can night. Im in a mood and dont feel like cooking.


----------



## TwilightStarr

I fixed a Chicken Stuffing Bake and some peas and broccoli cheese rice


----------



## ConnieLynn

A big pot of soup made with a little bit of ground beef, some elbow noodles to absorb the good stuff, and four jars of my Mom's garden fresh veggie soup (tomatoes, onions, okra, peas, butter beans, corn, peppers, etc.). She makes it every year as the garden rolls in and I get blessed sixteen jars. Yummy!


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken stew, which I microwaved. My stove is on the fritz, for some reason. I'm having a maintenance person look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Tracyarts

Leftovers from barbecue/grilling over the weekend. Hickory smoked chicken breast made into BBQ sandwiches, beef and veggie kabobs, tabouli, and a savory broccoli salad. The kabobs and broccoli were courtsey of my sister in law, we made the chicken and tabouli. It was all good!

Tracy


----------



## Deven

Garlic baked chicken, baked potato, cauliflower... I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

This evening I'll be making myself a 'Sloppy Josephine', baked potato, and salad w/ goat cheese- apple slices & dried figs. Love it and not had it in over a year.:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Frozen quesadillas made in the microwave. My oven is on the fritz.


----------



## theladypoet

I was feeling super lazy tonight, so supper is vegetable soup over jasmine rice. It's okay but it needs some cheese on top.


----------



## Kamily

I made something similar to cabbage rolls, but they arent rolled up. I just throw everything in the crockpot and let it hang out for awhile. Also made some mexican cornbread with it. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

I ordered some caviar from Amazon.com. Always wanted to try it, and I'm a firm believer in living each day if it was your last (as long as you have the cash on hand). Was about $15 for 2 cans. I put on my iHeart radio to Pavarotti & lit a candle. Had it with much-watered down vodka in sparkling water, as I'm not a fan of the pure stuff or straight martinis. Chocolate martinis, on the other hand, are yum. But they probably wouldn't go with caviar.

The rich people will probably frown on this as well as the fact it was canned, and the fact that I had it with triscuits. It goes really well with rosemary & olive oil triscuits.

If I save the 2nd can for my birthday in August in the fridge, will it go bad?


----------



## CastingPearls

EMH1701 said:


> I ordered some caviar from Amazon.com. Always wanted to try it, and I'm a firm believer in living each day if it was your last (as long as you have the cash on hand). Was about $15 for 2 cans. I put on my iHeart radio to Pavarotti & lit a candle. Had it with much-watered down vodka in sparkling water, as I'm not a fan of the pure stuff or straight martinis. Chocolate martinis, on the other hand, are yum. But they probably wouldn't go with caviar.
> 
> The rich people will probably frown on this as well as the fact it was canned, and the fact that I had it with triscuits. It goes really well with rosemary & olive oil triscuits.
> 
> If I save the 2nd can for my birthday in August in the fridge, will it go bad?


If the can is unopened, it will not go bad. Screw what people think. Eat (and drink) what you like. No need to be an expert.

So, what kind of caviar? Care to provide a link?


----------



## EMH1701

CastingPearls said:


> If the can is unopened, it will not go bad. Screw what people think. Eat (and drink) what you like. No need to be an expert.
> 
> So, what kind of caviar? Care to provide a link?



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040WHMFU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It was good. Comes in these little glass jars. I wouldn't eat it everyday, but I'm definitely saving the 2nd one for my birthday.


----------



## Surlysomething

Butter chicken with basmati rice.

Cooking right now! :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Roast veggies, leftover roast chicken (I roasted it yesterday but did not do the veggies but at least the are chopped ready for the next couple of nights), and brown onion gravy

seriously contemplating making choc cake for dessert with chocolate ganash and whipped cream It has been a long time since I made something so decadent (would be first time making ganash)


----------



## Mishty

Roasted Cajun pork chops,baked rice,fried yellew squash & zucchini,Paula Deen's cheese on the cob(Soooo good!) cucumber salad and ice cold watermelon. 

I love gardens sooo much.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Just made some baked chicken cordon bleu and some corn.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover lasagna.


----------



## Kamily

We had hot dogs. UGH!!! :really sad:


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had a sausage and biscuit left over from breakfast and a cinnamon roll left over from lunch. It's been a strange day.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> Roasted Cajun pork chops,baked rice,fried yellew squash & zucchini,Paula Deen's cheese on the cob(Soooo good!) cucumber salad and ice cold watermelon.
> 
> I love gardens sooo much.



I always lust after your food! What is baked rice?


----------



## ConnieLynn

EMH1701 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040WHMFU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It was good. Comes in these little glass jars. I wouldn't eat it everyday, but I'm definitely saving the 2nd one for my birthday.



In general I find Roland to be a dependable brand at a reasonable price. I've purchased their dried mushrooms and saffron for years.

I love to make deviled eggs with a dollop of cavier on top.


----------



## MisticalMisty

brown rice pilaf with chicken. It was delish!


----------



## Lovelyone

Macaroni goulash (which is basically macaroni, tomato soup, browned ground beef cooked with diced onion, salt and pepper to taste--and for me Parmesan cheese on top)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just ordered pizza. It's way too hot to cook. Vodka and tonic while I wait on the delivery.


----------



## Rojodi

Polish takeout: kielbasa, pirogi, and no-sauce gawumpkis


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> Polish takeout: kielbasa, pirogi, and no-sauce gawumpkis


I like my golabki without sauce too but I make my own.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> I like my golabki without sauce too but I make my own.



I make my own as well, usually when the cabbage is harvested - when I can get BIG heads - but I just had a crving for it. 

My recipe is from the OLD country, came over with my great-grandmother from Poland.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> I make my own as well, usually when the cabbage is harvested - when I can get BIG heads - but I just had a crving for it.
> 
> My recipe is from the OLD country, came over with my great-grandmother from Poland.


LOL My 'old country Polish Grandma' who taught me is sitting about eight feet away. Doubtful the recipe has changed too much except for regional variations.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> LOL My 'old country Polish Grandma' who taught me is sitting about eight feet away. Doubtful the recipe has changed too much except for regional variations.



I learned at the feet of my grandmother and mother, my great-grandmother having long given up making them, though she did make her own pickles, sauerkraut, and horseradish until she was almost 90. The only change from the Poland receipe was the meat, using 2 parts good ground beef, 2 parts ground pork, and one part ground veal.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> I learned at the feet of my grandmother and mother, my great-grandmother having long given up making them, though she did make her own pickles, sauerkraut, and horseradish until she was almost 90. The only change from the Poland receipe was the meat, using 2 parts good ground beef, 2 parts ground pork, and one part ground veal.


I have to remind her to teach me how to make horseradish! Thanks!

I use half beef/half pork, sometimes more pork for more flavor but I've used the trinity you mention too. Do you use rice or barley? I use rice. 

I learned how to make pierogi when I was six. The first one I made was filthy because I forgot to wash my hands. LMAO That one didn't make it to the pot to boil. 

Do you/her make sauerkraut with bacon and onions? oh god so good. She calls it kapusta which you probably know means cabbage even though that's not its real name so I call it kapusta anyway.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> I have to remind her to teach me how to make horseradish! Thanks!
> 
> I use half beef/half pork, sometimes more pork for more flavor but I've used the trinity you mention too. Do you use rice or barley? I use rice.
> 
> I learned how to make pierogi when I was six. The first one I made was filthy because I forgot to wash my hands. LMAO That one didn't make it to the pot to boil.
> 
> Do you/her make sauerkraut with bacon and onions? oh god so good. She calls it kapusta which you probably know means cabbage even though that's not its real name so I call it kapusta anyway.



We use rice, boiled already and allowed to cool. We use an onion, too, knucklebusted OVER the meat so the juice gets in there as well.

Babci served her kraut either right out of the barrel and heated up, or with the red - beets added to it - heated up and onions added. She had this dish that most used sauerkraut but she used cabbage, halushki. Egg noodles, bacon, cabbage, onions, and butter butter and butter. The takeout had it, I grabbed some for us to try..my 5'7" 110 lbs 18 year old ate it ALL, and most of the cheddar, bacon, onion, and mashed potato pierogi.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rojodi said:


> We use rice, boiled already and allowed to cool. We use an onion, too, knucklebusted OVER the meat so the juice gets in there as well.
> 
> Babci served her kraut either right out of the barrel and heated up, or with the red - beets added to it - heated up and onions added. She had this dish that most used sauerkraut but she used cabbage, halushki. Egg noodles, bacon, cabbage, onions, and butter butter and butter. The takeout had it, I grabbed some for us to try..my 5'7" 110 lbs 18 year old ate it ALL, and most of the cheddar, bacon, onion, and mashed potato pierogi.


butter butter and butter lol

I parboil my rice and do the same thing with the onion. 

There are no Polski restaurants in my area. It was hard enough to find a non-vegetarian Indian one! BUT there is a Polish/Slavic deli about an hour and a half away. They don't do take-out but when I'm homesick, I buy some kielbasi and a sack of krowki caramels.


----------



## Rojodi

CastingPearls said:


> butter butter and butter lol
> 
> I parboil my rice and do the same thing with the onion.
> 
> There are no Polski restaurants in my area. It was hard enough to find a non-vegetarian Indian one! BUT there is a Polish/Slavic deli about an hour and a half away. They don't do take-out but when I'm homesick, I buy some kielbasi and a sack of krowki caramels.



This is a luncheonette that's open a few times at night, serving Polish on Wednesday and Friday nights.


----------



## MisticalMisty

low carb chicken chimichangas with a homemade cheese sauce, Spanish rice and refried beans.


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade vegetable soup (with about a dozen different vegetables in it) with slices of crusty black olive bread, and proscuitto-melon bites for dessert.

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething

Three cheese rainbow tortellini with Alfredo sauce and freshly baked garlic bread

:eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cream cheese, capers, smoked salmon on soft potato rolls. Blenheim spicy ginger ale. Cheesecake later.


----------



## bigsexy920

Marinated flank steak, herb buttered grilled corn on the cob, garden salad and a big glass of iced tea. The perfect summer meal.


----------



## Webmaster

There are times when nothing but a big pot of spaghetti with sauce and meatballs will do. And that's what we had last night. Yum. Though Mrs. Webmaster declared spaghetti to be devoid of any nutritional value.


----------



## EMH1701

Webmaster said:


> There are times when nothing but a big pot of spaghetti with sauce and meatballs will do. And that's what we had last night. Yum. Though Mrs. Webmaster declared spaghetti to be devoid of any nutritional value.



Tomatoes and peppers have nutritional value. Just sayin'.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Chicken with a lemon glaze, wild long-grain rice, salad (romaine hearts, grape tomatoes, cucumber, red onion, sliced strawberries, almonds, dried cranberries).


----------



## CastingPearls

Big mixed baby green salad with grilled chicken, bacon and shredded cheddar topped with onion crunchies and avocado ranch dressing and a plate of dolmades with caesar dressing to dip in.


----------



## Surlysomething

Steaks off the grill and new BC grown baby potatoes with lots of butter! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Brisket, beans, and potato salad.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Home made Garlic Bread topped with Grilled Chicken and Mozzarella Cheese


----------



## EMH1701

Mussels, shrimp, wild rice, & veggies on the side.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Hawaiian chicken salad,(my own recipe I made up last week), fried potatoes & onions, cole slaw.

The recipe if you care to try it out:
4 grilled chicken breasts diced
3 pineapple slices, chopped
3/4 C mango diced
1 1/2 stalks of celery chopped
3 slices of red onion diced
1/3 C macadamia nuts chopped
3/4 C miracle whip
spices to taste: 
cilantro leaves chopped
pampered chef citrus/basil rub
peppercorn medly
ginger
sea salt

It is different and very delicious....but I can't help wondering if to be a true Hawaiian dish if some diced Spam should be added since they love it so much. 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Going over to my GF's dad for homemade red beans and rice.:eat1:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chicken Cordon BLue sandwiches for the hubs...chicken and gnocchi soup for me


----------



## HottiMegan

It's so hot out that we opted for ice cream cones for dinner. I didn't finish mine so I'll probably have some mac n cheese later.


----------



## Jah

Hungry Jacks - cheeseburger, fries and chicken nuggets.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Asian meatballs and a Quinoa packet. Let's hope they both turn out!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Homemade beer bread and minestrone soup


----------



## Cynthia

Pan-seared squash over a bed of arugula, feta, and balsalmic vinaigrette + organic cream-top vanilla yogurt sprinkled with flaxseed

Earlier, I used the same cooking technique with brussel sprouts and _loved_ the result. The charring really brings out the flavors, and it's elegant looking too, if I must say so myself.


----------



## one2one

Linguine with broccoli pesto and Argentinian red shrimp. Plus a handful of grape tomatoes. And I'm deciding between dark chocolate and a Reece's peanut butter and chocolate ice cream thing.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

hand-breaded tilapia,(bread, coconut & spices), corn on the cob and applesauce. We're out of tarter sauce, I don't like cocktail sauce, so i used sirocha, mayo & sweet chili sauce for dipping, yum:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

one2one said:


> Linguine with broccoli pesto and Argentinian red shrimp. Plus a handful of grape tomatoes. And I'm deciding between dark chocolate and a Reece's peanut butter and chocolate ice cream thing.



I've actually had that ice cream before, so I hope you decided to have some. I've not seen you around here before, you are very beautifull so I hope to see more of you.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## AuntHen

I made ziti-bolognese and a salad with red onions, raisins and blue cheese added. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Mishty

Fresh green beans with fat back and little baby red potatoes(picked this morning and cooked all day); creamed potatoes,rib eye steaks,brown gravy,baked mac-n-cheese,white gravy,yeast rolls and home peach ice cream for sweet. 

I'm ready for this shit to be done. 
Last time I volunteer to cook a 'light Tuesday dinner'. :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tonight I made baked manicotti stuffed with grilled chicken and mozzarella cheese with homemade alfredo sauce on top  And some cheese filled bread sticks.

I was feeling very italian and very carby tonight!


----------



## EMH1701

Making curry with cauliflower, potatoes, and peas.


----------



## one2one

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> I've actually had that ice cream before, so I hope you decided to have some. I've not seen you around here before, you are very beautifull so I hope to see more of you.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Thank you; what a lovely compliment. And I did have the peanut butter ice cream.


----------



## smithnwesson

My girl friend usually comes over with her dog for pizza and a movie on Thursday night.

I fixed a BLT salad (lettuce, tomato, onion, bacon, and Duke's mayonnaise) served with croûtons. That with the pizza was great and got me laid. 

We watched some (Colin Dexter) Chief Inspector Morris on DVD and drank a little wine.

Nice evening!

 -Jim


----------



## minerva

Spinach salad and whole wheat pita pizza with local chevre, yellow tomatoes, red pepper purée and fresh mozzarella.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover rice, shrimp, & mussels.


----------



## Surlysomething

Beef Goulash (tomatoes, celery, corn, new potatoes, carrots) over hot rice.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

It was a night for leftovers, I had leftover chili from a few nights ago, this time instead of over rice, with spaghetti, and some grilled cheese sandwiches with hot pepper & smoked gouda on 5-grain bread. Then wanted to finish off another leftover soup, so I also finished the pumpkin w/ smoked gouda and fresh bacon bits chopped, so now I'm stuffed:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> Beef Goulash (tomatoes, celery, corn, new potatoes, carrots) over hot rice.




It was delicious. I'm SO FULL. :eat2:


----------



## minerva

Hutterite bean soup with homemade English muffin and a green salad dressed with a Peruvian _salsa de cebollas_. The beans were local and the soup was delish. Beautifully developed flavors, that recipe is a keeper.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chili. I've found that it's almost always better leftover.


----------



## Marie5656

*Last night I tried a new marinated chicken recipe. Marinated in rice wine, OJ, misu and then topped chicken with ginger and parsley before cooking it. Recipe is meant to be done on the grill, but it was actually raining out, so did it inside. Do not mind the rain...we sure do need a lot more of it.*


----------



## Marie5656

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover chili. I've found that it's almost always better leftover.



*I agree with that...maybe because the flavors have a chance to sit or something.*


----------



## HottiMegan

Max is out of town, so i can make some stuff he's not into. So i am going to dice up an eggplant, some zucchini and an onion and put it in spaghetti sauce. I love veggie filled sauce! Diced eggplant gives a meaty texture which is great with pasta.


----------



## EMH1701

Making spaghetti and meatballs. Using up the last of my frozen no name meatballs.


----------



## EMH1701

Marie5656 said:


> *I agree with that...maybe because the flavors have a chance to sit or something.*



Yes. I have noticed this with other stew-type dishes as well. Ratatouille especially is better the next day.


----------



## AuntHen

I am making those twice-baked potato cup things with cheese and bacon. 

The pic is not the ones I am making as they are still in the oven and have a BOAT LOAD more BACON!!!!!!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Caesar salad with leftover tandoori shrimp and a little naan pizza with roasted red pepper/eggplant/garlic spread, kalamata olives and cheese.


----------



## Deven

Cheesesteaks from my favorite place down home.
:eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

Didn't really feel like making dinner tonight. I just had a couple pieces of freshly baked bread with some cheese.


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Curried Kangaroo meat. I thought I'd try and blend my two cultures (Australian and Sri Lankan) into a food (using Kangaroo meat in what would normally be a Jaffna style chicken or lamb curry) and surprisingly enough, it actually turned out pretty good.


----------



## EMH1701

Making pork tenderloin for dinner as a saute' with apples, potatoes, onions, and some cherries I had to use up. Add a little cream, some butter, homemade soup stock, white wine, pinch or two of salt, cinnamon, nutmeg, & ginger for spices.


----------



## Lovelyone

We had chili dogs with chili, cheese, mustard and onion along with sour cream and onion potato chips.


----------



## Lovelyone

We had chili dogs with chili, cheese, mustard and onion along with sour cream and onion potato chips.


----------



## AuntHen

After a six year "drought" in a state that wouldn't know good Chinese from an old shoe, I have it back in my life!!!!

Sweet n' sour chicken, Combo (chicken, beef, pork, shrimp) lo mein and white rice! Yum! :eat1:


----------



## bigpapi4u

meatballs,rice and red beans


----------



## CastingPearls

I brought home a lot of leftovers from a family gathering Sunday night, so I had a huge tossed salad with sliced breaded chicken breast with sesame ginger dressing, french fried onions, croutons and those salad sprinkle things that McCormick makes and a couple of forkfuls of cold cavatappi salad that I just don't want to stop eating. 

For dessert I had a couple of cornflake chocolate chip cookies and a double shot of Godiva dark chocolate liquor.


----------



## Rojodi

It will be grilled steak, potatoes, and peas.


----------



## Tracyarts

Mixed vegetable slaw (cauliflower, broccoli, red cabbage, carrot) with ginger-sesame dressing, shrimp scampi, roasted purple potatoes, leftover spicy kale with tomatoes. Pumpkin pie for dessert. Why pumpkin pie in August? I found a carton of pumpkin pie filling in the pantry that had a use by date of the 8th. But IMHO, pumpkin pie is awesome any time of the year, so it was a nice treat.

Tracy


----------



## TwilightStarr

Southern Style Breaded Chicken Tenders
Garlic French Fries
Mozzerella Cheese Sticks


----------



## CrankySpice

spreadable swiss cheese, matzo, bing cherries, Mexican Coca-Cola. Same dinner I've been having for the past week or so. Perfect summer meal.


----------



## CastingPearls

Grilled chicken tender sandwich that BK forgot to add cheese or sauce to so I doctored it up with remoulade on one side and a generous slather of garlic herb Alouette on the other. A handful of lukewarm french fries and half a bottle of icy lambrusco. Too hot to care about eating. Drank about 8 Vitaminwater zero lemonades though.


----------



## spiritangel

Home made pocket bread pizza with tomato paste, garlic, mushrooms, leeks, calamari, 2 types of cheeze, bacon and pepperoni.

Sooo good


----------



## HottiMegan

Homemade pizza. the boys want to make their own and I can't get green olives as a topping around here. (midwestern girl at heart here)


----------



## Orchid

ovenroasted chicken with an apple , onion , herbs stuffing
new potatoes
green salad tomatoes cucumber & homemade vinaigrette
homebaked cherry pie


----------



## EMH1701

Making pasta with lobster and shrimp.


----------



## largenlovely

Fried chicken
Gravy and mashed taters

My stomach is ready for me to start cooking now


----------



## TwilightStarr

Homemade Chicken Salad sandwich with a slice of havarti cheese.


----------



## largenlovely

Baked fish, mashed potatoes, mixed veggies and a salad.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chili. I have way too many leftovers.


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked salmon, couscous, grilled zucchini, cucumber salad with yogurt-dill dressing. 

Tracy


----------



## ConnieLynn

Shrimp fried rice and ice cream to finish.


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Homemade meatloaf and mashed potatoes with extra butter


----------



## CastingPearls

Sausage parm sub with a side of onion rings and two glasses of Riesling and some really sweet eye-candy mmm mmm mmm


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight it will be a pork chop (yummm) and leftover home made from scratch mac and cheese with bacon, mushrooms and leeks


----------



## HottiMegan

I bought some macaroni and cheese raviolis on the suggestion of one of the staff at Costco, so I'm going to make that and have the options of pesto, alfredo or cheese sauce to put on top. The menfolk will chose when i'm about to make dinner


----------



## ConnieLynn

Beef lo mein again. Chinese place down the road is so generous with their servings that one order makes three meals for me. At this rate, I may never cook again!


----------



## one2one

Fish tacos and coleslaw


----------



## Orchid

old fashioned beef stew
mashed potatos
peas & carrots
small glass of Merlot


----------



## EMH1701

Julia Child's beer-braised steak recipe and some veggies and mashed potatoes.


----------



## Jah

Beef casserole and mashed potato :eat2:


----------



## MLadyJ

Hubby and I will be having leftover chicken fajitas..(why do I make so much???) 
What I wish I was having is Korean Kalbi (ribs) brown rice and fresh ( I mean fresh made today) Kimchi and broccolini with a littel sesame oil. as a dear friend (or someone else) would say...if wishes were horses then pigs would fly..


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Taco soup topped with shredded cheddar, sour cream and Fritos corn chips...:eat1:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover green bean casserole (the kind with tomatoes and bacon, not the kind with cream of mushroom soup) and baked potato.


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

I had a trip to the farmers market earlier today so had all kinds of fresh veggies in the house. I decided to take some chicken breasts and cut them in strips then marinate them in a mix of soy sauce, rice wine vinegar, garlic and ginger for a few hours then throw together a very yummy very fresh chicken stirfry. I also made some basmati rice and a few egg rolls and voila yummy dinner and happy tummy time.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Taco soup topped with shredded cheddar, sour cream and Fritos corn chips...:eat1:
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



I might also add that along with this, we had blueberry muffins, and my cousin's fruit salad the recipe is as follows, let me know if you make it how you like it, alright?

Nancy's fruit salad:
1 can 15 oz. peach slices
1 can 15 oz. pears
1 can 15 oz. grapefruit slices
1 can 15 oz. manderin oranges
1 can 15 oz. pineapple tidbits
1 carton frozen strawberries 
1 c. sugar
3-4 bananas sliced 
minature marshmellows (optional)


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Dolsot Bibimbap ... I love this stuff


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover tuna noodle casserole.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Homemade Grilled Chicken Soft Tacos


----------



## Dromond

Homemade chicken pot pie. :eat2:


----------



## one2one

I had homemade corn and crab chowder.


----------



## one2one

I roasted an organic, free range, bone in (with the skin), split chicken breast. Then I browned mushrooms in the drippings. I made a pan sauce with what was left, plus the mushroom juice, a little broth, some sherry, a bit of cream and a few spices. It went very well with some left-over garlic mashed potatoes and tiny little roasted asparagus. :eat2:

I'd show you, but I'm not as good at taking a decent photo and resizing it as I am at kitchen experiments.


----------



## TwilightStarr

Tonight I will be making Homemade Spinach Chicken Alfredo Pizza 

Never made it before but it sounds soo good!


----------



## EMH1701

Stir-fry with tofu, tomatoes, mushrooms, cucumber, and hot sauce.


----------



## CastingPearls

Microwave deep-dish pizza doctored with salami and ham and shredded taco cheese. And JD to wash it down.


----------



## EvilPrincess

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover tuna noodle casserole.



my only question -peas or no peas?


----------



## Tracyarts

Husband and I both got a promo text from Mooyah burgers for a $5 regular combo meal, so we went and had cheeseburgers tonight. And they were goooooood! And in keeping with the theme of cheap splurges, I had a coupon for a 99 cent cappucino shake from Baskin-Robbins. And since there is a Baskin-Robbins in the same strip center as Mooyah, we split that for dessert. Oh yeah, the clerk rang us up wrong at Mooyah and didn't charge for cheese. We told her, but she didn't want to void the transactions, so we got free cheese. 

Cheap + Yummy = Happy!

Tracy


----------



## Dromond

Cottage pie. :eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

Pepperoni Pizza from Papa Murphy's. First time I have ever been there. I was pleasantly surprised. It was better than I expected.


----------



## Dromond

Papa Murphy's pizza is da bomb. Their white garlic sauce is heaven itself.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dromond said:


> Papa Murphy's pizza is da bomb. Their white garlic sauce is heaven itself.



That one will be on the next order from there. It looked really good. I always start at a new place with a pepperoni. If that simple one is no good, then I figure the rest isn't either.


----------



## one2one

Chicken and leeks with baby bella's and a little sherry and half n half in the sauce; in a puff pastry shell, with roasted asparagus.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Dromond said:


> Papa Murphy's pizza is da bomb. Their white garlic sauce is heaven itself.



Try mixing the white garlic and the red sauce. Very good.


----------



## bigsexy920

Italian Wedding soup and grilled ham and swiss...


----------



## Dromond

Fried catfish, hush puppies (made from scratch!), mac n cheese, and green beans.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Oh god, I have a serious weakness for hush puppies. :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe

About 9:30 this morning I put a pork butt in the crockpot with onions and a bottle of Sweet Baby Rays Hickory Smoked BBQ sauce. 10 hours on low - OMG - amazing! I had it in a nice soft italian roll with Lays potato chips on the side. Ben and Jerrys for dessert soon!


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh god, I have a serious weakness for hush puppies. :eat2:



We have leftovers!


----------



## AuntHen

I had seared salmon, steamed broccoli and corn on the cob. Then for dessert fresh grapes and creme brulee :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Homemade spinach and cheese lasagna.


----------



## Cynthia

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Dolsot Bibimbap ... I love this stuff



My latest obsession -- bibimbap! (Had it today, in fact ...) I order it with tofu and w/o cucumbers. Add Korean corn salad and veggie dumplings on the side, and that's one heavenly lunch. :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty

LeoGibson said:


> That one will be on the next order from there. It looked really good. I always start at a new place with a pepperoni. If that simple one is no good, then I figure the rest isn't either.



Are you in the Dallas area? If so, I have the perfect pizza place for you! lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken

:eat1:Corn dogs, too many of them


----------



## CastingPearls

I treated myself to sushi. I had raw oysters with plum ponzu sauce, chili sauce and fresh lime, a kiyomi roll which is marinated eel, cream cheese, avocado, crabstick, tobiko rolled inside and deep fried, topped with eel sauce, spicy mayonnaise, scallion and tempura crunch, and a diamond roll which is spicy tuna, spicy yellow tail, asparagus, topped with white tuna, avocado, eel sauce, and tobiko. Also, two glasses of Covey Run Riesling. 
I'm a very very happy girl.


----------



## Deven

What should be on the table tonight:

Meatloaf burgers and french fries.

If not, it's Five Guys.


----------



## EMH1701

Pasta with leftover veggies and homemade sauce.


----------



## Dromond

Chicken tenders (homemade), French fries (chips to you Commonwealth folks), and mixed veggies. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

leftovers.. or tortilla pizza.. (i use a tortilla for a pizza crust)


----------



## Tracyarts

We went to a local "hole in the wall" barbecue restaurant tonight. The decor has seen much better days, but the food is consistently awesome. 

I had a barbecued/smoked chicken breast sandwich made burger style, with mustard, mayonnaise, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, pickles, and jalapeno slices. Along with an order of green beans cooked with bacon and onion, and fresh brewed iced tea with lemon. My husband had a chopped beef brisket sandwich with barbecue sauce, onions, pickles, and jalapeno slices, along with an order of fried okra and some tea too. Dessert for me was a strawberry cream filled Russell Stover Halloween candy. Husband was going to meet his buddy at the neighborhood pool hall tonight, so his dessert is a beer. LOL!

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight is Tae Kwon Do night for hubs and Max so we'll probably get some sort of quick meal at taco bell or some of the yummy fare at the farmers market after tkd


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade beef stew.


----------



## bigsexy920

We are getting the family sized Stromboli at the local pizza place. Most likely we will get cheese steak one or meatball. They are all so good its hard to decide.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Might be a Papa John's or Pizza Hut night! I've had a long day and really don't feel like cooking.


----------



## DayLovely

I made pasta with two chopped tomatoes, basil, garlic, olive oil, and a whole heap of Parmesan. It was fit.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's one of those nights i don't feel like fussing for dinner.. I made a quesadilla for Max and "chick'n" nuggets for Alex. I'm thinking of some Top Ramen and tofu for myself.. Hubs is at work so he can have chili or beans or something when he gets home.


----------



## CastingPearls

Cheeseburger pizza and green beans vinaigrette. Well, actually, the green beans were in Caesar dressing with a healthy dollop of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make peanut butter noodles for Max. He loves that stuff. I'm hoping that he might actually like going out to dinner at a thai restaurant some day.


----------



## Rojodi

Faux chicken Cordon Bleu sandwiches, macaroni salad, caprese with extra virgin olive oil and 20 year old balsamic vinegar


----------



## CastingPearls

Five Guys junior bacon cheeseburger, bacon cheeseburger hot dog, fries, and I said what the hell and had three big cups of Mr. Pibs extra (which I think is like 10xs the caffeine and may explain why I'm still wiiiiiiiide awake at 4am)


----------



## LeoGibson

MisticalMisty said:


> Are you in the Dallas area? If so, I have the perfect pizza place for you! lol



I'm sorry, I didn't see your post earlier, but no I'm in the Houston area. There are a few decent pizza places I have tried here, but I'm hard to impress due to the amount of time I have spent on the east coast.



Dromond said:


> Papa Murphy's pizza is da bomb. Their white garlic sauce is heaven itself.



You sir are a man of exquisite taste!:bow:
I tried the Chicken Garlic pizza and even though I am not a fan of white sauce, it was excellent. I really enjoyed that pizza.


----------



## dharmabean

Every damn damn DAYUM..time I see "five guys" I think of this:

http://youtu.be/Er2zMKr5W9k





CastingPearls said:


> Five Guys junior bacon cheeseburger, bacon cheeseburger hot dog, fries, and I said what the hell and had three big cups of Mr. Pibs extra (which I think is like 10xs the caffeine and may explain why I'm still wiiiiiiiide awake at 4am)


----------



## CastingPearls

dharmabean said:


> Every damn damn DAYUM..time I see "five guys" I think of this:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Er2zMKr5W9k


Someone put it on my FB wall when I mentioned it on my status and I played it all day it was so funny.


----------



## dharmabean

My fiance' is stuck playing it, all day ...every day.


----------



## HottiMegan

Enchilada soup for dinner tonight. It's finally cool enough for soup


----------



## dharmabean

Recipe, or it didn't happen.



HottiMegan said:


> Enchilada soup for dinner tonight. It's finally cool enough for soup


----------



## HottiMegan

dharmabean said:


> Recipe, or it didn't happen.



It's a super easy, throw together dinner:

1 big can of enchilada sauce, spiciness to your choosing
2 cans of tomato sauce
1 can of chopped tomatoes
garlic to your taste
you can chop and saute an onion or used minced 
1 can of black beans with juice
ground meat (I am vegetarian so i use a pack of Boca crumbles. I think it's like a pound)
1 tub of sour cream
12 corn tortillas torn up into bite size pieces
grated cheese
chili cheese fritos (optional)
cilantro (optional)

Throw the tomato sauces, tomatoes and enchilada sauce into a soup pot. Bring to a boil. Add everything but the cheese, fritos and cilantro. Cook on medium for about 15 minutes. Then garnish with cheese fritos and cilantro. 

I use the cheese as a garnish since it works out to less fat/calories that way. I think the original recipe called for 2cups of grated cheddar mixed into the soup.

This is a rough recipe since I usually use what i have in the house. It's so easy and such a hit for the family.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Made a promise to myself to eat more veggies, try some new recipes, and just eat better quality food in general. Which means cooking after work instead of immediate veg out on the couch.

Tonight I made a mushroom melt and carrot slaw - both from recipes I found on Pinterest.

View attachment 104805


Recipe here

Followed the recipe except cut 1/2 the oil. Great salad!

View attachment 104806


Recipe Here

Made a lazy version of this. Onions, mushrooms, garlic, s&p, marjoram, deglazed with vermouth. Mozzarella melted in the pan and the whole thing put on toasted Italian bread. So good! Melting the cheese in the pan is a great trick and the bread doesn't get soggy.


----------



## HottiMegan

Ooh my mouth is watering at that mushroom sandwich pic. One off my favorites is sauteed mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Pandasaur

I made korokke (Japanese croquette) tonight. Instead of using beef or pork I used ground turkey and baked them instead of frying them....A way to avoid washing more dishes lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking spanish rice with a side of nachos for the fam tonight. I'm in a mexican mood


----------



## ConnieLynn

Spinach Salad: Bacon fried, grease reserved, then mushrooms and onions in the same pan. All put to the side and 'dressing' made in the pan from balsamic, honey mustard, and a bit of the bacon grease. All thrown back in just long enough for the spinach to wilt a bit. Topped with a poached (in the micro) egg.

Carrot Slaw left over from last night. Even better the second day.

Thin slices of Italian bread grilled.



View attachment 104822


----------



## ConnieLynn

Spinach, mushrooms and onions with pan 'dressing' made from balsamic vinegar, honey mustard, and bacon drippings.

Last of the carrot slaw, to which I am addicted.

Cucumber salad with greek yogurt and fresh dill.


View attachment 104832


----------



## Gingembre

ConnieLynn, I love how colourful your food is! But please share - how does one poach an egg in the microwave??


----------



## ConnieLynn

Gingembre said:


> ConnieLynn, I love how colourful your food is! But please share - how does one poach an egg in the microwave??




I use a small glass bowl, or you could use a cup. Add about 1/2 cup water and then gently break your egg into it. I pierce the yolk with tip of a knife or a fork to avoid egg explosion. Cover and nuke for 1 minute for a soft egg, just a few seconds longer for a firmer egg.


----------



## Gingembre

ConnieLynn said:


> I use a small glass bowl, or you could use a cup. Add about 1/2 cup water and then gently break your egg into it. I pierce the yolk with tip of a knife or a fork to avoid egg explosion. Cover and nuke for 1 minute for a soft egg, just a few seconds longer for a firmer egg.



Interesting! I will definitely be trying this....I love poached eggs but I am a hopeless egg poacher! Thanks


----------



## JASmith

Looks like pork chops, steamed broccoli, and garlic bread.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pan fried tilapia (olive oil, lemons, dill, s&p)

Brussels sprouts (Steam Fresh in the micro)

A ton of leftover cucumber salad

View attachment 104849


----------



## ConnieLynn

Busy day running around, so really didn't want to cook. Since I restocked on groceries, I had the makings for a great salad: Red lettuce, pear, walnuts, blue cheese, grapes. Quickie citrus dressing: olive oil, honey, mustard, orange juice, and lemon juice. Was fast and delicious.


View attachment 104875


----------



## Dromond

The gang are having stuffed mushrooms. For me that's *poison on a plate*.

I'm gonna make myself a turkey croque-monsieur instead.


----------



## CastingPearls

Chinese food. Happy Family (shrimp, scallops, crab, beef, pork and chicken with mixed veggies in a garlicky sauce) over white rice and an eggroll with lots and lots of ice water.

Oh and Chinese almond cookies YUM!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make some creamy veggie soup with tofurkey sausages in it. The boys love my creamy soups and they're so easy!


----------



## ConnieLynn

CastingPearls said:


> Chinese food. Happy Family (shrimp, scallops, crab, beef, pork and chicken with mixed veggies in a garlicky sauce) over white rice and an eggroll with lots and lots of ice water.
> 
> Oh and Chinese almond cookies YUM!



I love Happy Family! I wanted to make a noodle bowl with udon or soba noodles, but none to be found in this town. So made do with regular noodles, chicken broth, ginger, garlic, onions, mushrooms, bok choy, spinach, and a little chicken.

View attachment 104882


----------



## ScreamingChicken

LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't see your post earlier, but no I'm in the Houston area. There are a few decent pizza places I have tried here, but I'm hard to impress due to the amount of time I have spent on the east coast.



I am in Houston as well and I can recommend Brothers' Pizza Express. They make a mean pie in the New York style.


----------



## ConnieLynn

This is what happens when you are really hungry and each ingredient leads to thoughts of another dish. Started out making a Waldorf type salad, but with pears. Then pears reminded me of a southern favorite, pear salad (canned pear topped with mayo, grated cheddar, and a cherry... much better than it sounds). Plus I had a handful of dried cranberries, which made me think of Thanksgiving and cranberry orange relish. So....

Mixed greens and cranberries with an orange dressing. Topped with chicken, walnuts, grapes with straight up mayo and s&p. Sliced pears and cheddar.

Happiest I've been all day!

View attachment 104902


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

ConnieLynn said:


> This is what happens when you are really hungry and each ingredient leads to thoughts of another dish. Started out making a Waldorf type salad, but with pears. Then pears reminded me of a southern favorite, pear salad (canned pear topped with mayo, grated cheddar, and a cherry... much better than it sounds). Plus I had a handful of dried cranberries, which made me think of Thanksgiving and cranberry orange relish. So....
> 
> Mixed greens and cranberries with an orange dressing. Topped with chicken, walnuts, grapes with straight up mayo and s&p. Sliced pears and cheddar.
> 
> Happiest I've been all day!
> 
> View attachment 104902




Can I place an order for delivery...............to California? That looks phenomenal!!!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Can I place an order for delivery...............to California? That looks phenomenal!!!!!



Sure, I'll hop on my broom and bring you one


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Can I place an order for delivery...............to California? That looks phenomenal!!!!!



Hi Big Brown Sugar, while reading these posts and looking at profiles of those who piqued my interest, I see that we share a birthday. I too was born on Jan. 4th 1960, cool huh?!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

ConnieLynn said:


> This is what happens when you are really hungry and each ingredient leads to thoughts of another dish. Started out making a Waldorf type salad, but with pears. Then pears reminded me of a southern favorite, pear salad (canned pear topped with mayo, grated cheddar, and a cherry... much better than it sounds). Plus I had a handful of dried cranberries, which made me think of Thanksgiving and cranberry orange relish. So....
> 
> Mixed greens and cranberries with an orange dressing. Topped with chicken, walnuts, grapes with straight up mayo and s&p. Sliced pears and cheddar.
> 
> Happiest I've been all day!
> 
> View attachment 104902



That does look delicious, especially compared to what I had to eat. I finished off the last of some left-over chili with a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches, made with both american & pepper-jack cheese.

I'm sorry you weren't happy much of the day, til you got home but at least you had a decent meal that made up for it.

I also have to say I love your little quotes and sayings at the end of your posts and the newest one under your name regarding conformity, I absolutely agree.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Hi Big Brown Sugar, while reading these posts and looking at profiles of those who piqued my interest, I see that we share a birthday. I too was born on Jan. 4th 1960, cool huh?!
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Really - we share a birthday? How cool is that!!!! No one ever has a birthday near mine. The only thing I hate is that it's so close to the holidays! When the time comes, let's share some cake!!!!! :eat1:


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Yea, thanks for the wishes. That's cool, I'm down with sharing some cake with you. What kind do you like? I like various forms of chocolate cake, carrot cake, spice cake, key lime supreme & raspberry supreme cakes, coconut cake too. My dad's fav was a chocolate cake with lemon frosting on it, and though unusual, it was delicious and I haven't had any in years.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

I desperately need to go to the grocery store. But I don't ant to trek down to Chico for the food. (45 minutes down the hill) So tonight will either be spaghetti or chili-mac since i always have supplies for that!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> That does look delicious, especially compared to what I had to eat. I finished off the last of some left-over chili with a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches, made with both american & pepper-jack cheese.
> 
> I'm sorry you weren't happy much of the day, til you got home but at least you had a decent meal that made up for it.
> 
> I also have to say I love your little quotes and sayings at the end of your posts and the newest one under your name regarding conformity, I absolutely agree.
> 
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth



Well in the past when I had a crappy day, I'd go to a local joint and have a small rib eye and a martini. I'm trying to get back in the swing of cooking and eating fresh, so if I'm going to put forth the effort after a long day, it needs to be something that I really want to eat. That said, a grilled cheese sandwich can be lovely.

Here's what I had tonight: Last of a bag of spinach with the last piece of bacon. Small piece of pan fried flounder. A mega helping of potatoes with green onions and a dollop of greek yogurt.

View attachment 104927


----------



## CastingPearls

I had some sliced rotisserie chicken which I dipped in peppercorn parmesean dressing, a few spoonfuls of plain white potato salad and some pickle chips. Easy peasy. Oh and some applesauce with cinnamon. I'm in an applesauce mood lately.

Fairly colorless food now that I think about it. lol


----------



## JASmith

Pork chops, with a lemon pepper rub, done on the grill. Baked potatoes with butter and cheese, and some corn. Follow that up with a big bowl of Coffee Cake Ice Cream. Stuft!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went shopping after work and ended up tired and hungry. Almost gave in to the drive thru, but gave myself a talking to and came home to make something fast.

Salad with shredded parmesan, black olives, walnuts, lots of pepper. Topped with a quickie dressing of greek yogurt, garlic, grated parmesan, and oregano. Sliced pear and cheese.

View attachment 104943


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> Went shopping after work and ended up tired and hungry. Almost gave in to the drive thru, but gave myself a talking to and came home to make something fast.
> 
> Salad with shredded parmesan, black olives, walnuts, lots of pepper. Topped with a quickie dressing of greek yogurt, garlic, grated parmesan, and oregano. Sliced pear and cheese.
> 
> View attachment 104943



You must have caught pears on special at the grocery store, right?


----------



## EMH1701

I'm in a lazy mood tonight, so I think I'm just going to have munchies.


----------



## dharmabean

... Fiance' works tonight
.... I'm totally not motivated to clean house, let alone dirty it up again by cooking. 

Dinner tonight is anyone's guess. I have thawed hamburger.


----------



## Deven

We had homemade eggplant parm. :eat1:


----------



## ConnieLynn

ScreamingChicken said:


> You must have caught pears on special at the grocery store, right?



I tend to only buy things 'on special'  

I don't get excited over apples, but pears are right up there on my favorite fruits list. I buy a bag every week when they are available for cheap. My local Aldi store often has them for $1 a bag. 

No pears tonight! Mussels steamed with green onions and vermouth, sauce from adding butter, half & half, pepper, and saffron, baby bellas to soak up some of the goodness, and bread for dunking.

I learned to love mussels when I lived in Atlanta and the fancy Italian place served a handful in saffron sauce as an appetizer for $12. For the same money, I could buy a pile of fresh mussels at $1 a pound and a few loaves of bread and feed an army of friends.

View attachment 104954


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> I tend to only buy things 'on special'
> 
> I don't get excited over apples, but pears are right up there on my favorite fruits list. I buy a bag every week when they are available for cheap. My local Aldi store often has them for $1 a bag.
> 
> No pears tonight! Mussels steamed with green onions and vermouth, sauce from adding butter, half & half, pepper, and saffron, baby bellas to soak up some of the goodness, and bread for dunking.
> 
> I learned to love mussels when I lived in Atlanta and the fancy Italian place served a handful in saffron sauce as an appetizer for $12. For the same money, I could buy a pile of fresh mussels at $1 a pound and a few loaves of bread and feed an army of friends.
> 
> View attachment 104954


Now that just looks hella good, especially after my dinner of fish sticks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

ScreamingChicken said:


> Now that just looks hella good, especially after my dinner of fish sticks.



Fish sticks are actually one of my guilty pleasures, along with PB Capt'n Crunch. Two things that were never in my house when growing up, so every now and then I buy them as a treat. I think I'm also one of the few folks that like McD's fish sandwiches.


----------



## JASmith

We went to Friendly's tonight....Cup of clam chowder, Monterey Chicken Melt with French Fries, and The Hunka Chunka Peanut Butter Fudge Sundae...Whew!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> Fish sticks are actually one of my guilty pleasures, along with PB Capt'n Crunch. Two things that were never in my house when growing up, so every now and then I buy them as a treat. I think I'm also one of the few folks that like McD's fish sandwiches.



I always equate them with my grandmother. She served them for dinner every Friday along with English peas and homemade mac n cheese. I still eat them with out complaint going so far as to make white trash fish tacos with them.

I like the Mickey D's fish sandwiches too but Shoney's has the best fish sandwich, hands down.


----------



## ConnieLynn

ScreamingChicken said:


> I always equate them with my grandmother. She served them for dinner every Friday along with English peas and *homemade mac n cheese*. I still eat them with out complaint going so far as to make white trash fish tacos with them.
> 
> I like the Mickey D's fish sandwiches too but Shoney's has the best fish sandwich, hands down.



Thanks, you just gave me inspiration for dinner tonight. Going to make my grandmother's mac & cheese


----------



## JASmith

Lasagna and beer...Lots and lots of beer!


----------



## HottiMegan

Noodles with alfredo sauce and pesto jack cheese.. kind of a rich mac n cheese


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover enchiladas from a restaurant. Good stuff.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

i had popcorn for dinner lol


----------



## HottiMegan

It's cold, dark and rainy out today. Sounds like perfect soup weather! So I'm going to make creamy veggie soup with potatoes for dinner tonight


----------



## JASmith

Baked chicken with stuffing. Ice Cream to follow, I hope.


----------



## ConnieLynn

The plan for tonight was spinach stuffed flounder, but, typical for a Monday, I forgot to thaw the flounder. Came home tired, hungry, and cranky, so made a quick cold dinner. Heavy on the protein, which helped with the cranky 

Lemon & Pepper tuna, olives, cucs, boiled egg, green tomato pickles, yogurt, and spinach. Can you tell I like pepper?

View attachment 105035


----------



## Tracyarts

We picked up Chinese takeout on the way home. I had chicken lettuce wraps along with hot and sour soup. Dessert was a few fun size almond snickers bars. 

Tracy


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

ConnieLynn said:


> The plan for tonight was spinach stuffed flounder, but, typical for a Monday, I forgot to thaw the flounder. Came home tired, hungry, and cranky, so made a quick cold dinner. Heavy on the protein, which helped with the cranky
> 
> Lemon & Pepper tuna, olives, cucs, boiled egg, green tomato pickles, yogurt, and spinach. Can you tell I like pepper?
> 
> View attachment 105035



Just a tad. But is it only black pepper you like or have you tried the pepper medley of black, green, white & pink peppercorns in the new grinders...I'm loving those.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## JASmith

The wife is getting creative tonight: It appears to be a pork barley soup with biscuits...
Ice cream to follow, as usual.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Just a tad. But is it only black pepper you like or have you tried the pepper medley of black, green, white & pink peppercorns in the new grinders...I'm loving those.
> 
> Mr. Jigglesworth




I haven't tried the mixed. I'll have to watch for it on sale. I'm frugal 

Mussels again, and the pasta is so good that I wish I'd made more. Such a quick and easy dish! Work on the rest of the dish while the pasta cooks.

Mussels steamed with a bunch of (micro) roasted garlic, lemon slices, a little butter, and oregano. Steam until they open (3-4 minutes) and then add a little half & half. Simmer for a few minutes, then pull out the mussels and stir in the wet pasta. Toss in a big handful of shredded parm and throw on the plate with the mussels. Yum! Lemon/Garlic/Parm together is so good.

View attachment 105051


----------



## Skye23

We had take out. Hubby got a regular cheesesteak sub from a local place that is not usually on our "togo" list. We had one of those internet deal thingies. He pronounced it meh - its quite possibly the first cheesesteak I've ever seen him not finish. I got one of their signature sandwiches which is fresh cut store-baked turkey, done cheesesteak style on the grill with sweet peppers, onions, honey mustard and your choice of cheese. I picked provolone. I liked it, but since he didn't like his I doubt we'll go back. We also got some macaroni salad (oddly tasteless, like water...), italian pasta salad with vinegrette and veggies which was good but had broccoli in it and I recently developed an intolerance/allergy to broccoli that I'm getting treatment for so I had to pick around it.


----------



## EMH1701

Mashed potatoes, gravy, diced turkey, and veggies all in one pot. The ultimate comfort food.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went out earlier for a milkshake with a friend, so just got around to dinner. One pan, three fast steps: Spinach in bacon drippings, thin flounder filets with pepper and a sprinkle of parm, then leftover pasta quickly heated with a splash of half & half and a little parm.

View attachment 105065


----------



## AuntHen

Smoked salmon, fresh salad and boiled/buttered fingerling potatoes


----------



## ConnieLynn

fat9276 said:


> Smoked salmon, fresh salad and boiled/buttered fingerling potatoes



That sounds so good. I love smoked salmon.

Tomorrow I am heading out of town for a few days, so tonight it's all the tail ends of fresh veggies out of the frig: a little spinach, sliced cuc with yogurt, last of the cheddar, and quick cream soup made with a vidalia onion and baby bella mushrooms. 

View attachment 105076


----------



## HottiMegan

spaghetti and garlic bread...


----------



## CastingPearls

Got treated to Asian buffet for lunch and pigged out so dinner was light--movie butter popcorn. lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I have a beef brisket in the oven. I wish I had a smoker. :doh:


----------



## JASmith

Looks like some barbeque pork loin, with stuffing and corn. The usual ice cream to follow, I hope.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making Simek's vegetable lasagna.


----------



## azerty

Autumn and winter traditional in France : Raclette, melted cheese with potatoes and ham, with white wine. Good and very fattening.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

ConnieLynn said:


> I haven't tried the mixed. I'll have to watch for it on sale. I'm frugal
> 
> Mussels again, and the pasta is so good that I wish I'd made more. Such a quick and easy dish! Work on the rest of the dish while the pasta cooks.
> 
> Mussels steamed with a bunch of (micro) roasted garlic, lemon slices, a little butter, and oregano. Steam until they open (3-4 minutes) and then add a little half & half. Simmer for a few minutes, then pull out the mussels and stir in the wet pasta. Toss in a big handful of shredded parm and throw on the plate with the mussels. Yum! Lemon/Garlic/Parm together is so good.
> 
> View attachment 105051



Never had mussels before, are they like clams as i've tried them fried before as well as clam dip, got mom's recipe if you like. 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

I grilled some chicken breasts on the ole' forman, had scalloped potatoes & cheesy broccoli, cauiflower & carrots with it, some Sweet Baby Ray's Hot & Spicy bbq for dipping.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## HottiMegan

I made macaroni and cheese. I didn't feel like over thinking dinner. I wanged my knee and standing hurts..


----------



## ConnieLynn

azerty said:


> Autumn and winter traditional in France : Raclette, melted cheese with potatoes and ham, with white wine. Good and very fattening.



That looks lovely.



Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Never had mussels before, are they like clams as i've tried them fried before as well as clam dip, got mom's recipe if you like.



Oddly, clams are one of the few from the sea items that I don't like. They always seem to be a bit tough. Mussels are medium to large (half thumb to whole thumb size), but very tender and a little sweet. Great fresh, but I've bought them quick steamed then frozen before, and that is almost as good as fresh.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Oh, I had a ribeye, baked potato, salad, and a martini. Been out of town for a few days and the pantry is empty, so I went out tonight.


----------



## dharmabean

Made a crock pot chili last night. Doing Chili, biscuits, cheese, onion ..warm winter foods.


----------



## Gingembre

Pumpkin & chilli soup with toast & marmite for dunking!


----------



## JASmith

Tonight is was a 10 piece McNugget, large fries, and soda from McDonald's. Large bowl of Moose Tracks ice cream covered in Reese's P.B. sauce for dessert.


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> Made a crock pot chili last night. Doing Chili, biscuits, cheese, onion ..warm winter foods.



Chili sounds good. Thanks for the inspiration, think I'll make a batch this weekend.

Tonight I'm having leftover mushroom soup, but I did finally make it to the store to restock on veggies. I have sweet potatoes cooking in the oven, so probably have one of those for dessert in a little while.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover veggie lasagna. It's good stuff.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Back in the swing of cooking at home after being away for a few days.

Lemon chicken (simple s&p and lemon juice), baked mashed sweet potato with a drizzle of honey and a few pecans, and fresh baby collard greens with onion, garlic, and pepper sauce.

Greens, pepper sauce, and pecans courtesy of my sweet Dad down in Alabama.

View attachment 105183


----------



## Fuzzy

Not sure.. but it might be spicy red lentils over couscous and veggies.

Or Pizza (pepperoni, green pepper, thin crust) from Papa Murphy's.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Leftover collards and sweet potato, and pan fried onions and burger on fresh Italian bread with mayo :eat2: 

View attachment 105201


----------



## CastingPearls

Barbequed chicken, macaroni and cheese and a nice big apple turnover with an obscene amount of icing.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Last night was so good that I decided to do it again. This time I got smart and added some blue cheese to the burger.

View attachment 105225


----------



## HottiMegan

I promised Max i'd make enchiladas since we tried going to Mexican food on Halloween and they closed early. He was disappointed!


----------



## AuntHen

Roast chicken (whole), roasted butternut squash and steamed green beans :eat1:


love love love winter squashes


----------



## ConnieLynn

Sweet simplicity. Chili, crackers, and a glass of milk. 

View attachment 105252


----------



## CastingPearls

Ribs slathered in barbeque sauce, pickles (there is just something about pickles and bbq sauce that drives me wild) and stringbean salad.


----------



## dharmabean

Inspired by the pizza thread, we're doing little home made pizzas, beer, and movies.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm having sushi, which is one of my favorite foods next to chocolate.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Crockpot corned beef and cabbage with carrots, parsnips, potatoes and parsley, and a lovely baby spinach salad with sunburst tomatoes, strawberries, red onion, cucumber, fresh basil, blue cheese, and a locally-made vidalia onion/sweet pepper dressing.


----------



## JASmith

Spaghetti and Garlic Bread. Good stuffing food.


----------



## Rojodi

Manwiches!!!


----------



## azerty

Pancakes : crêpes


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chili again. Fed the folks at the office today and had just enough left over for supper tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mac and cheese using Tillamook extra sharp cheddar, and lil'smokies


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking tonights dinner will be either broccoli rice or nachos.. All depends on how i feel once we're done gathering the family, voting and finally getting home..


----------



## EMH1701

Tater tot hotdish leftovers. Good stuff.


----------



## ConnieLynn

About to attempt an onion casserole. It's supposed to look like this.











I may have to shuffle ingredients a bit, but how can it be bad if it's topped with bread and cheese?

Recipe Here


----------



## largenlovely

Pizzzzzzza yum


----------



## Dromond

Chicken parmigiana. :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Quiche Lorraine, made with a really nice imported cheese, and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Roast pork loin, roasted potatoes & carrots, 7-up biscuits, salad was romaine, chopped pears drained, craisins and feta cheese with homemade poppy seed dressing. Pumpkin cheesecake for dessert.


Mr., Jigglesworth


----------



## CastingPearls

I grabbed the first things out of the fridge that caught my eye. I ended up with two pieces of rye bread slathered with smoked salmon spread, about a cup of marinated mushrooms and a few slices of honey-baked ham. Not bad.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sketti.. I wasn't feeling like cooking. I'm counting the minutes till it's ok to go to bed.


----------



## Rojodi

"Peter Brady Special" Pork chops and applesauce.

plus mac and cheese, carrots, saurkraut - for me only - and No Bakes - for them since you can't make them using Splenda


----------



## largenlovely

Tonight it's tacos


----------



## EMH1701

Spinach pasta with pesto. Good stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Tae Kwon Do night so we're going to hit Taco Bell for dinner to eat on the way home.


----------



## CastingPearls

HottiMegan said:


> It's Tae Kwon Do night so we're going to hit Taco Bell for dinner to eat on the way home.


Waiting for the only Taco Bell in the area to be finished being built (two years), I swear I think is worse than waiting for the birth of a baby.


----------



## JASmith

A whole TON of food!


----------



## snow-white

I made a butternut squash curry :eat2:


----------



## Pandasaur

My friend made me vegetarian shepherds pie. It was actually pretty good using the tofu chorizo. I normally stay away from chorizo because of what its made out of but, now I can eat it all the time because it doesn't have any weird organ bits that freak me out.


----------



## HottiMegan

Max and Hubs are graduating to new belts in martial arts today. So, to celebrate, we're making pizza tonight


----------



## agnieszka

sour cucumber soup with soya cream, roasted flat mushrooms with zuccini, carrot and onion stuffing (no cheese included so I had a vegan meal today)


----------



## Pandasaur

Shepard's pie with ground turkey meat and panko bread crumbs with sauteed broccoli


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm either making taco salad or tostadas and spanish rice.. It be chosen when the time comes and see what i feel like making


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Porterhouse steaks and baked taters...yum


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover roasted veggie lasagna from Pizza Luce'.


----------



## Fuzzy

slow cooker beef stew and a extra crusty baguette


----------



## Gingembre

Gnocchi bolognaise...NOMS!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking chili-mac. And a big salad.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover roasted veggie lasagna from Pizza Luce'.



Yum! I love Pizza Lucé.


----------



## Jah

Fry's vegetarian pops (kind of like vegetarian popcorn chicken) and vegetables.:eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

I did prawns and calamari rings (no batter) fried in a little sesame oil then mixed into a tossed salad that had mango, snow peas, cabbage, lettuce, tomato and cucumber in it with a balsamic and sesame oil dressing was devine


----------



## EMH1701

Turkey tetrazinni. Yay leftovers.


----------



## one2one

I stuffed a portabella mushroom with sautéed mushroom, artichoke humus, roasted red pepper, goat cheese, fresh mozzarella and parsley. I topped it with panko crumbs. I was skeptical when I tasted the filling, but after 45 mins. in the oven, it turned out really well.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make either peanut butter noodles or creamy veggie soup. Depends on my mood tonight.


----------



## Pandasaur

Broiled salmon in a vinaigrette marinade, rice pilaf and prettied up black beans in a can with sauteed onions and tomatoes


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a Mediterranean chicken burger (grilled chicken, feta and cream cheese, and cucumber) and deep fried zucchini sticks. :eat2: Thank you, White Spot drive up service.


----------



## EMH1701

Ham, baked potato, and veggies. Sometimes I just want a traditional dinner despite what the food police say.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I'm making vegan stuff for a girlfriend -- spicy red beans and rice, a peanut pasta, and fruit. I thought I'd experiment, although the dishes don't really go together.


----------



## Fuzzy

Peanut Pasta? I've had Pad Thai with chopped peanuts, but I don't think this is what you meant.

I made tacos.. but my ground beef was too lean, and it turned out very dry. :/


----------



## Deven

Sloppy joes and loaded french fries


----------



## Lovelyone

chicken fried rice and pot stickers.


----------



## EMH1701

I made stew. It wasn't too bad.


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy veggie soup


----------



## Pandasaur

stir-fried beef, tomato, and egg with white sticky rice


----------



## EMH1701

Ham, a baked potato, and cauliflower.


----------



## Lovelyone

Macaroni Goulash


----------



## TearInYourHand

HottiMegan said:


> creamy veggie soup



recipe? sounds delish!


----------



## spiritangel

on the dinner table tonight

Mango and Corn Salsa

Soft tacos (tortillas) with Kidney beans and home made taco seasoning 

and of course sour cream and cheese

so excited to see how it all tastes


----------



## JASmith

Looks like Arby's tonight.


----------



## EMH1701

Curry lentils and rice.


----------



## prettyssbbw

I am making fried chicken breasts,scalloped potatoes,rolls and candied carrots.:eat1:


----------



## Tracyarts

It'll be beer braised bratwurst and cabbage, from this recipe with a few minor modifications: http://www.marthastewart.com/349631/beer-braised-bratwurst-cabbage

I'm using plain green cabbage instead of Savoy, I'm using spicy (Ro-Tel brand) tomatoes with green chilies instead of plain tomatoes, and skipping the parsley garnish. It's cabbage & brats, it doesn't need a garnish... 

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Thursday Night Special at my favorite burger place. I am thinking the Bleu Cheese Bacon Burger on a jalapeno cheese sourdough bun. :eat1:


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Clifty Farm Country Ham slices, beaten biscuits (the proper Southern kind to eat with country ham), green beans, and fried apples.

Did I mention I'm from Kentucky? lol


----------



## HottiMegan

The kids requested mac n cheese. I'm too pooped to care, so mac n cheese it is


----------



## CastingPearls

I slapped together sourdough bread,pepperjack cheese, pepperoni, salami, ham and peppercorn parmesan dressing and added some kosher pickle slices to the plate. The bread soaked up the juice from the pickle and made it even better. 

Also, three candy canes.


----------



## one2one

Chicken tacos with avacado, savoy cabbage, black beans, onion, cilantro, salsa verde, and sharp cheddar


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Curry lentils and rice.



post recipe plsthx


----------



## Fuzzy

Marie Callendar's chicken pot pies


----------



## HottiMegan

I see Taco Bell's black bean burritos in our future. It's karate night so we usually eat TB on the way home. (well the rest of the family does.. my ibs doesn't like TB)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Super fast chicken salad (canned chicken, pepper, sweet pickles, mayo) on fresh white bread.


----------



## spiritangel

it will be a grilled fish fillet and salad for me tonight to hot for anything with too much cooking


----------



## Shan34

Skipping dinner tonight and going straight for the icy rum and coke. It's very good too, I recommend it!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

I made polenta with a homemade tomato-olive sauce, topped with fresh parma.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs is sick so we stayed home and i made fettuccine with alfredo and spaghetti sauce combined. Makes a rich, yummy dish.


----------



## balletguy

Fresh lamb from the bucher and ziti with garlic, shroms, and olive oil


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Happy 2nd Sunday of Advent! I'm having traditional Sunday fare: Italian meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and Gift of the Magi bread for dessert.


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> post recipe plsthx



It's sort of a random recipe, but if you want to learn how to make good curry, I recommend the book The Everything Indian Cookbook by Monica Bhide. Once you get the basics down, it's fairly easy to make your own recipes.


----------



## spiritangel

I did turkey and ham steak burger with lettuce and tomato on turkish bread and had smokey bbq sauce and mayo was soo good but soo full


----------



## Webmaster

Cold pizza. Again.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Tonight, I'm doing hash browns with sausage and eggs. Basically, breakfast for dinner.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Webmaster said:


> Cold pizza. Again.



Thanks for the suggestion. Think I'll order some pizza


----------



## spiritangel

Home made prawn dumplings done potsticker style (steamed and fried)


----------



## EMH1701

Mac n' cheese. Craving pizza but it just took me an hour to drive 15 minutes after our weekend blizzard. The side streets are glare ice. I'm not going to the store for a pizza, and I'm not making anyone else drive on our horrible side streets tonight.

If the roads are sanded down better tomorrow, I will get some pizza during my lunch hour.

Edit: I added some pizza sauce and bacon to my mac n' cheese. Not quite pizza, but better than nothing.


----------



## EMH1701

spiritangel said:


> Home made prawn dumplings done potsticker style (steamed and fried)



I'd rep you, but it won't let me.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> I'd rep you, but it won't let me.



I got her. Good luck out there; it's really awful. I spent more than two and a half hours on the road today and feel your pain.

Dinner was some leftover polish sausage, sweet red pepper and a spinach, fennel, tangerine and golden beet salad.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Butter toffee popcorn with almonds & cashews, plus a big glass of semi-sweet iced tea. I might work my way up to making something once I've settled down from this crazy day.


----------



## masomania

Five Brothers Burger Xtra bacon 5000 Jalapeños


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg

Grilled kielbasa, kraut, ruisleipä (Finnish black rye bread), beer, and probably no dessert because the freezer's pretty much empty and I'm feeling too lazy to drive anywhere now.


----------



## EMH1701

Pizza, finally.


----------



## Fuzzy

Baked Ziti with mushrooms... although I'm out of mozzarella, I'm substituting with cottage cheese and grated Parmesan and Romano.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Crockpot Chicken soup! This is my first time making chicken soup, It turned out so delicious! 

I will TOTALLY admit, I fully expected to screw it up and instead be eating cheese sandwiches and a noodle cup.. BUT NOT TONIGHT!


----------



## Victoria08

I had homemade leek and potato soup - so yummy!


----------



## spiritangel

Victoria08 said:


> I had homemade leek and potato soup - so yummy!



yummm


after the madness of the last few days I just went really simple grilled crispy bacon, smokey bbq sauce in a lebanese bread wrap.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Last night: "Swiss Steak" (steak that's been slow-cooked with tomatoes, peppers, and onions), green beans, and potatoes.

Tonight: Roast turkey! Omnomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## EMH1701

Chicken and couscous.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Take out chinese - Beef Lo Mein and Orange Chicken. Yum yum and I'll have leftovers!


----------



## one2one

leftover tuna noodle casserole and green beans


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight was slow roasted pork rashers (pork belly) and salad was soo good


----------



## HottiMegan

It's good weather for veggie soup tonight  I also have some italian soysages asking to be put into the soup


----------



## EMH1701

Pizza, again. Homemade crust this time. I'm getting adventurous and trying anchovies with the pepperoni.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tacos, round 2!

:eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

I am making spag bol from scratch and using stir fry type noodles instead of pasta (not only good but saves on cooking time) and then I grate cheese over the top and let it melt over it in the frypan. It's really delish.


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Tonight, I'm making pork loin chops, roasted acorn squash with maple, and veggies.


----------



## Pandasaur

I am making a simple noodle dish. Basically velveeta, rotel tomatoes, penne noodles and fajita chicken. Mixed together and baked with breadcrumbs NOM


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Tonight, I'm planning an island teriyaki stir fry. I've got my pork loin sliced and marinating, the veggies are ready to rock and roll, and the rice will probably not be worth writing home about (as usual--I suck at cooking rice, aside from wild rice soup), but it'll be tasty. I'll probably whip up an egg drop soup, too.


----------



## agnieszka

aduki beans burgers, creamed carrots and fresh tomatoes salad (tomatoes, red chillies, olive oil, s&p)


----------



## HottiMegan

broccoli rice.. so easy.. healthy too!


----------



## EMH1701

Fish n' Chips with homemade tartar sauce.

Tartar sauce recipe:

1 cup mayo
1 tbsp. pickle relish
2 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. minced garlic
Salt & pepper to taste


----------



## CastingPearls

I run around most Mondays and I stepped into a little bakery and didn't realize they were a cafe too. The menu looked so good I didn't know what to choose but the server was more than happy to help out, so I got sliced Granny Smith apples on whole wheat, with grilled chicken, melted sliced brie, topped with slivered almonds. I also had two cups of red velvet cocoa. It was the perfect snack, in the perfect setting (overlooking a stream off the Delaware River) and on my way out, I took three slices of flourless chocolate cake for my dad and gran to enjoy later. (I ate mine already lol)


----------



## bbwfairygirl

CastingPearls said:


> I run around most Mondays and I stepped into a little bakery and didn't realize they were a cafe too. The menu looked so good I didn't know what to choose but the server was more than happy to help out, so I got sliced Granny Smith apples on whole wheat, with grilled chicken, melted sliced brie, topped with slivered almonds. I also had two cups of red velvet cocoa. It was the perfect snack, in the perfect setting (overlooking a stream off the Delaware River) and on my way out, I took three slices of flourless chocolate cake for my dad and gran to enjoy later. (I ate mine already lol)



Mmmmmmm..red velvet hot chocolate (google here I come!). That sounds like heaven. 

Bruschetta, simple yet awesome. Added a red bell pepper that needed to be used.


----------



## spiritangel

I made spiced corn fritters based on my own sort of recipe its basically a savoury pancake type batter with corn, sliced red capsicum, shallots. I have done it before with prawns its would be awesome for parties done as small ones and served with a zingy salsa on top or you can stick to a veggie only version  still delish


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Just started a pot of shitake wild rice soup for dinner. It's always a favorite.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Lebanese meat pies, brussel sprouts sauteed in olive oil with rosemary and honey and a red zin :eat2:


----------



## bbwfairygirl

bbwlibrarian said:


> Just started a pot of shitake wild rice soup for dinner. It's always a favorite.



Now that sounds really good...


----------



## bbwlibrarian

bbwfairygirl said:


> Now that sounds really good...



Recipe: http://www.bobsredmill.com/recipe/printer.php?rid=1310

You can use dried or canned shitakes instead of fresh. They rehydrate in the time taken to cook the soup.

Vegetable stock works nicely instead of chicken broth, too.


----------



## spiritangel

Spag bol. Seem to be on that sort of kick lately


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade pizza.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linguine with hot Italian sawseege and copious amounts of Locatelli Pecorino Romano.

Also, Polar came out with some AWESOME holiday flavored seltzers, unsweetened:
Hot buttered rum, Boston cream pie, Vanilla pear, to name a few???


----------



## bbwfairygirl

bbwfairygirl said:


> Now that sounds really good...





bbwlibrarian said:


> Recipe: http://www.bobsredmill.com/recipe/printer.php?rid=1310
> 
> You can use dried or canned shitakes instead of fresh. They rehydrate in the time taken to cook the soup.
> 
> Vegetable stock works nicely instead of chicken broth, too.



Awesome!! TYVM!!


----------



## one2one

In a few hours it will be brisket with caramelized onions, wild rice and green beans with shallots and herbs.


----------



## spiritangel

this thread always makes me drool

I am doing spice battered fish and calamari for dinner tonight


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Probably ham & gouda in puff pastry. Or pizza. Something like that.

The delivery of a balanced mixture of carbohydrates and proteins is the primary aim at present.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover curry veggies and rice. I love a good curry.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth

Tonight was a Christmas dinner with friends and was pretty much a repeat of Thanksgiving dinner. Turkey, mashed potatoes, sweet potatoes, green bean casserole, corn, stuffing, rolls, black eyed peas with ham, bacon/ranch pasta salad. Dessert was 2 pumpkin pies, banana pudding, pumpkin bread, sugar cookies, pineapple upside-down cake. Needless to say I came away stuffed & satied:eat1:

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Jah

Scrambled tofu, peas & corn, mashed potato.


----------



## azerty

Cheese fondue


----------



## minerva

Eggplant lasagne with hazelnut parsley pesto. Yum.


----------



## EMH1701

Snow crab legs and shrimp.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making mac n cheese. Max requested it. I'm also thinking of some steamed broccoli cuz I need some veggies!


----------



## bbwlibrarian

Leftover ham slices, some cherry tomatoes, and spiced tea.

Pretty Spartan, but that's exactly what I need right now.


----------



## EMH1701

Spaghetti with homemade meatballs, eggplant, and zucchini.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having pizza from a local joint and chocolate birthday cake. (hubs bday is today)


----------



## JASmith

Homemade Lasagna


----------



## HottiMegan

JASmith said:


> Homemade Lasagna



mmmmm lasagna.. arlghghglehhehggh (<--- supposed to sound like Homer Simpson)


----------



## EMH1701

I made an eye of round roast and it turned out decently. Used a packet of onion soup mix for seasoning. I foresee many sandwiches to come.


----------



## Sweetie

If my son keeps his promise, spaghetti and eggs...a family favorite passed down from my Nanny. Yummmmmm...:eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Baked salmon and broccoli rice and cheese casserole. I made some pumpkin pie bars for dessert. It was a domestic kind of day!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

And following my domestic theme I made roast pork with caramelized onions and apples to be served over wild rice. Plus a nice salad to go along with that. We plan to wash it all down with lots of champagne. Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## spiritangel

ham and salad  its to hot for much else


----------



## Victoria08

I had spaghetti bolognese + salad :eat2:.


----------



## one2one

I haven't decided if I making chicken and mushrooms, with quinoa dressed in cilantro pesto, and green beans, or a shrimp and chorizo paella with sweet red pepper, onion, peas and maybe glazed carrots as a side dish.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover crab and shrimp.


----------



## spiritangel

thinking creamy ham, mushroom and spinach pasta


----------



## Victoria08

spiritangel said:


> thinking creamy ham, mushroom and spinach pasta



Yum!

I had lamb + roasted veggies.


----------



## EMH1701

Hopping John and some leftover pizza.


----------



## Pandasaur

_*Feijiada, Brazilian black stew


*_


----------



## CastingPearls

On the way home from a lot of errands and not enough time to complete them, I stopped at a lounge that I usually go to with my best friend and had a glass of wine and then got talked into an order of potstickers, and then went with two espressos with a side of Sambuca. And I still had to get to the Chinese take-out to pick up dinner. I kind of fell asleep waiting for my food. Luckily a very nice gentleman offered to carry my order out to my car. 

I had boneless spareribs, spicy green beans in garlic sauce extra spicy extra burnt, and double pork lo mein. I had to save the hot n sour soup for tomorrow. And all the leftovers which I confess to loving as much the day after and the day after that, than the day of.


----------



## dharmabean

I am pretty sure the flu is starting to hit our house pretty hard; we're taking turns with the restroom.

We had soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Mishty

Still got a lot of hog in the freezer,so we're on a pork run.
Have pounds,and pounds of all kinds of oranges from the holidays....So a lot of orange glazed pork is being eaten. 

Tonight we had ham steak,in orange brown sugar glaze,white rice,green beans, and maybe some Asian slaw. 

I hate being out of ideas. :doh:


----------



## cinnamitch

We had pork chops, fried squash, and green beans.


----------



## Macanudo

Pandasaur said:


> _*Feijiada, Brazilian black stew
> 
> 
> *_



Feijoada, beauty


----------



## Victoria08

Salmon with grilled asparagus and a baked potato.


----------



## one2one

It must be a salmon sort of day. I had parchment baked salmon on a whole grain English muffin with cream cheese, chives and dill. I had a spinach salad with a homemade vinaigrette, apple and pecans to go with it.


----------



## agnieszka

green beans pasta bake (with tarragon sauce)


----------



## Victoria08

Having dinner with a friend tonight and I think I'm going to have the steak + blue cheese spring mix salad at one of my favourite restaurants. :eat2:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Pizza, I'm lazy.


----------



## dharmabean

I have no clue. 

Probably soup and sandwiches.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Smoked sausage with green beans and potatoes. Served with corn bread muffins.


----------



## Lovelyone

It's not a meatloaf sandwich, but I had ramen noodles.


----------



## EMH1701

Planning on making corned beef. I had nothing but microwaved soup for 2 days due to my sprained knee. Now, I can at least stand long enough to put something in the oven -- not long enough to stand over a pot and stir, but at least I can finally have something that's actually cooked.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade BBQ nachos


----------



## dharmabean

Chicken Bouillon x 3 
Cut Green Union
Can of mushroom pieces
Farfalla Noodles
Minced Garlic
Italian Seasoning

Homemade chicken noodle soup; sans chicken (not a big fan of thick soups..just like brothy soups)


----------



## spiritangel

Home made taco seasoning fried with kidney beans, home made corn and red capsicum (pepper) salsa, all stuffed into tortillas with sour cream and cheese and same again tomorrow night


----------



## Mishty

Pan seared pork ribs,brown rice with mushrooms and onions,and bacon fat green beans.


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken sandwiches, potato wedges, "Rojodi" salad


----------



## Oona

Tonight's menu is Teriyaki chicken and broccoli over rice!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Lamb Vindaloo & basmati rice :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

I had a turkey pot pie. It was quite good comfort food.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

EMH1701 said:


> I had a turkey pot pie. It was quite good comfort food.



Mmmmmmmmmm...they definitely are excellent comfort food. Now I want one...LOL


----------



## dharmabean

Popcorn chicken, rice a roni... can't figure a vegetable out though.


----------



## one2one

EMH1701 said:


> I had a turkey pot pie. It was quite good comfort food.


Ooohhh! Love pot pie; now I want one, too. My mom makes the best lamb pot pie I've ever had.

Instead, I'm having porketta with green beans and green rice.



Rojodi said:


> Fried chicken sandwiches, potato wedges, "Rojodi" salad



And I'm curious ... what's Rojodi salad??


----------



## EMH1701

Making Phaal. It's the world's spiciest curry.

The recipe I used was here: http://allrecipes.asia/recipe/3545/south-indian-chicken-phall.aspx

I modified it a bit. Used 2 chicken breasts because I didn't have 4, added another can of tomatoes, and juiced a whole lemon instead of 1/2 because I know that acidic fruit juices counteract spices. My fresh peppers were habaneros. I had bought a bunch wanting to make hot sauce, but didn't get around to it and now I need to use up the peppers.

Also, I added butter because most of the Phaal recipes I looked up wanted Ghee. I however, had no Ghee, just regular butter. 

The dairy will counteract the spices a bit, but it still has quite a kick.


----------



## Fuzzy

bucket of KFC chicken (dark meat only)


----------



## Oona

Last night was home made Beef Stroganoff. 

Tonight is Teriyaki chicken and broccoli stir fry!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison for dinner tonight


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Venison for dinner tonight



Yea I'm officially jealous.


----------



## Rojodi

Experimenting:

Italian sausage, made with ground pork and adding my own spices and 'erbs. Progeny wants to try sausage, with a finer grind.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Curry Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Yea I'm officially jealous.



Actually it is venison burgers, they're really good


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Actually it is venison burgers, they're really good



Its venison! I'm jealous! lol

My step dad was an avid hunter and for the LONGEST time, I always had a freezer full of venison at my disposal.... LOVED IT!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Its venison! I'm jealous! lol
> 
> My step dad was an avid hunter and for the LONGEST time, I always had a freezer full of venison at my disposal.... LOVED IT!



My grandfather hunts too, so that how I get my venison.


----------



## Oona

ClutchingIA19 said:


> My grandfather hunts too, so that how I get my venison.



I became a skilled venison chef after about a month of having it all the time lol


----------



## bbwfairygirl

EMH1701 said:


> Making Phaal. It's the world's spiciest curry.
> 
> The recipe I used was here: http://allrecipes.asia/recipe/3545/south-indian-chicken-phall.aspx
> 
> I modified it a bit. Used 2 chicken breasts because I didn't have 4, added another can of tomatoes, and juiced a whole lemon instead of 1/2 because I know that acidic fruit juices counteract spices. My fresh peppers were habaneros. I had bought a bunch wanting to make hot sauce, but didn't get around to it and now I need to use up the peppers.
> 
> Also, I added butter because most of the Phaal recipes I looked up wanted Ghee. I however, had no Ghee, just regular butter.
> 
> The dairy will counteract the spices a bit, but it still has quite a kick.



You can make ghee yourself (clarified butter) and it stores at room temp. Usually much cheaper than buying and can make in any quantity you need/want. It's also great on toast with one of the sweeter garam masalas or honey, etc. Good stuff.

Mmmmmm...thinking it's curry time again. Thanks for the recipe link!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hamburger 'steak' with mushroom gravy, and asparagus quick pan roasted with a touch of bacon drippings.


View attachment 106417


----------



## Pandasaur

Parmesan Chicken and fettuccine alfredo


----------



## EMH1701

Made Shawarma since it was next on the foodie challenge list of things I could afford to make. The only thing I had to buy was the Tahini and really, I could have substituted peanut butter for it. Oh, well. 

https://apps.facebook.com/howfoodie...kmark_apps&ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_bmpos=3_0 Foodie Challenge

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/chicken-shawarma-10000001816368/


----------



## SuperMishe

Amazingly good home made lasagna. Made with a layer of fresh mozzarella and fresh spinach as well as sausage and ricotta and home made sauce. Home sick from work almost two weeks and a coworker finally cooked for me! lol


----------



## Skye23

I wasn't feeling up to making the Korean BBQ chicken thighs I had on the menu. Or more accurately I didn't feel well so I napped and ran out of time to marinate them. Hopefully tomorrow...

But I did have a refrigerated, prepared Swedish Meatballs and Noodles from Safeway in the fridge. I nuked it, then nuked some green peas with some butter and added them to the mix. It wasn't bad, meatballs were good texture, there were enough for two of us. I will say it was NOT a traditional cream style sauce like I'm used to. Ikea's are better, but for $8.00 for 2 people I will get this and eat this again. Plus it was satisfying on a cold night.


----------



## azerty

Paris - Brest


----------



## Oona

Bacon wrapped Dijon Pork Chops with a white wine sauce, home made mashed reds and broccoli.


----------



## Alicia33

I am cooking vegetarian chili for supper tonight. Perfect for the cold weather we are having down here.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover Phaal, which I made a bit milder by stirring in several spoonfuls of plain yogurt. I like spicy normally, but that stuff did a slight number on my stomach the next day.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Panini - Grilled onions, mushrooms, kielbasa, monterey jack, Italian bread.


----------



## MLadyJ

azerty said:


> Paris - Brest



I don't know what that is...but I want a whole one right now!!

Tonight we're have chili with garlic cheese bread.


----------



## ConnieLynn

azerty said:


> Paris - Brest



Look at all that yummy pastry cream! Need one of those delivered!


----------



## EMH1701

Attempting to make roast pheasant. Butchering it up was a pain in the behind. At least it'll make good leftovers.


----------



## Fuzzy

I really really want smoked beef brisket. I may settle for roast pork shoulder.


----------



## azerty

MLadyJ said:


> I don't know what that is...but I want a whole one right now!!
> 
> Tonight we're have chili with garlic cheese bread.



Have to come to France  It is delicious


----------



## azerty

ConnieLynn said:


> Look at all that yummy pastry cream! Need one of those delivered!



It is yummy : cream puff with almond, praline and butter


----------



## ~nai'a~

Oh yes Paris Brest is one of my favorite deserts! :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover roast pheasant with potatoes, carrots, and peas. It's not that bad left over. It tastes more like turkey than chicken, especially since it tends to have darker meat.


----------



## Oona

Good ol' mac n cheese!


----------



## AuntHen

t-bone steak, sauteed portobello mushrooms, and steamed broccoli

for dessert: homemade dark chocolate-truffle cake and fresh strawberries :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Panko/almond/Parmesan encrusted walleye with saffron rice and green beans. It got a tiny bit of hollandaise sauce because I just could see wasting the half an egg I didn't need to use in the crust. 

View attachment 1 004.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

potstickers, hot buffalo wings, coconut shrimp, stuffed baked shells, meatballs, chocolate hazelnut gelato and booze, copious amounts of booze.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

CastingPearls said:


> potstickers, hot buffalo wings, coconut shrimp, stuffed baked shells, meatballs, chocolate hazelnut gelato and booze, copious amounts of booze.



Now that's a dinner combo.


----------



## SuperMishe

Chicken pot Chicken pot Chicken pot piiiiiie!! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ajG0OzxzLbk


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fast food, because I didn't get a chance to eat today and came home starving. Cheese, dates, baked ham, Italian bread, and nuked asparagus. Think it took all of 3 minutes to fix. 

View attachment 106582


----------



## Victoria08

Chicken flavoured with lemon, garlic, and feta...probably going to have it with pasta.


----------



## Jah

A medium size pizza with mushroom, onion, capsicum, pineapple and tomato.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

<--- Lazy ass so it's pizza time.


----------



## BriarChubNJ

A beautiful roast chicken (if I do say so myself), green apple salad w/vinagrette and peach/apricot jello.


----------



## Fuzzy

For the game, I've slow-roasted an 8 lb. beef brisket at 225 since seven this morning. Following a recipe card that was printed in the 70s, its titled Negro BBQ. Its always been one of my favorites. 

I'm also about to make some homemade Texas style green pepper slaw.


----------



## Skye23

I had expected to make a ton of food for the Superbowl, but instead we ended up scarfing some of the leftover meatball sandwiches that weren't used when the group we work with fed the homeless before the game. They were a late lunch, early dinner. By the time half-time rolled around we still weren't hungry. So tonight I took the chicken I'd chopped up to make Buffalo chicken dip and mixed it with gravy, string beans and carrots (nuked) and put it in a casserole dish with a crumbled corn muffin from Famous Dave's on top, some Bob Evans premade stuffing on top of that, and another muffin on top. (Layered the carbs so some would soak into the gravy and some would crisp up). It was pretty darn good!


----------



## Mishty

Pork ribs roasted in a homemade red pepper,maple,lemon,garlic sticky sauce,creamed potatoes,and creamy garlic pasta.


----------



## EMH1701

Pepperoni & sausage pizza.


----------



## HottiMegan

cheesy veggie soup.. nom nom nom


----------



## Orchid

beef stew, glazed carrots , green beans & baked potato.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Cheese curls and Dr. Pepper. I'm too tired and bitchy to cook.


----------



## EMH1701

Making a Cornish game hen with roasted potatoes, chestnuts, and mushrooms.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Pan fried seafood udon, uni, toro, geoduck, and a spider roll. To full gotta go to bed.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover seafood gumbo and couscous.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm cold so i made enchilada soup


----------



## ConnieLynn

Speckled butterbeans and cornbread.


----------



## Gingembre

It's pancake day, so we've just had pancakes for dinner! Savoury ones, with a mix of cheeses, spinach and roasted baby plum tomatoes, and sweet ones, with chocolate spread, strawberries and whipped cream, and/or the classic lemon & sugar. I love pancake day!


----------



## HottiMegan

Sketti with lots of onions.. i'm in an onion mood


----------



## cinnamitch

Fasole (bean soup) and Mamaliga (Polenta)


----------



## spiritangel

Steak with roasted corn and jacket potato


----------



## Mishty

My boss and her son decided I deserved a special dinner.
So we had a Chinese feast and bags of V-Day candy. 

:wubu: I'm blessed with awesome peoples.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm about to treat myself to Cracker Barrel.. yep


----------



## one2one

Swedish meatballs with pappardelle, mushrooms, and peas. I added a little horseradish, and it was good. I'd definitely do that again.


----------



## EMH1701

I made cream of kale soup. Pretty much made the same way as cream of spinach, except that you will have to put the kale into a food processor or blender first.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I'm about to treat myself to Cracker Barrel.. yep



I sure wish they were out west! I love that breakfast potato dish i had years ago while in st. louis.


For our dinner we're having tostadas with homemade pinto beans. I love my beans


----------



## Rojodi

We went to Red Robin. 

For most of dinner, my Progeny and I spent trying to figure out what we need to replicate the Campfire sauce. I think we've hit on it: Mayo, bbq sauce, and chipotle powder


----------



## cinnamitch

Wedge salad with Blue cheese dressing, Braised chicken with shallots and a sauce made from deglazing the pan with white wine and chicken broth. It was accompanied by roasted potatoes, broccoli and carrots


----------



## HottiMegan

peanut butter noodles


----------



## Stuffingkit

I couldn't resist, I got an extra-large pepperoni pizza and a large order of hotwings! Ugh its all so good!


----------



## EMH1701

Rice, beans, and tomatoes. I was feeling lazy and had to use up some leftovers.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's a "fend for yourself" night. I am thinking of having some doctored up top ramen.. it's easy and filling..


----------



## ConnieLynn

Twofer, since I was going to post last night and never got around to it.

Baby red oak lettuce, whole pear sliced, grapes, few dried cranberries and walnuts, pan grilled chicken breast. Quick dressing of lemon juice, brown mustard, and honey.

View attachment 107032


Was using things up tonight. Leftover speckled butterbeans with ham, sliced english cucumber, and quick pan fried flounder. Tasted better than it looks.

I have one helping of homemade leftover rice pudding that I'll have for a treat later.

View attachment 107033


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade pizza, complete with dough. Recipe was from Joy of Cooking 75th Anniversary. I just scavenged through the fridge/pantry to add toppings. They wound up to be sausage, anchovies, artichoke hearts, diced olives, mushrooms, some dried peppers, and some cheddar cheese that needed to get used up.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Lazy, roast it all in the oven finger food. Fresh whole okra, coated with olive oil, pepper, and salt. Small red potatoes, halved and roasted cut side down on a layer of grated parm and spices. Roasted all on same pan at 400 until the okra got brown. Sour cream for dipping.

View attachment 107056


----------



## ConnieLynn

EMH1701 said:


> Homemade pizza, complete with dough. Recipe was from Joy of Cooking 75th Anniversary. I just scavenged through the fridge/pantry to add toppings. They wound up to be sausage, anchovies, artichoke hearts, diced olives, mushrooms, some dried peppers, and some cheddar cheese that needed to get used up.



That's almost exactly the toppings I would have on a pizza by choice.


----------



## one2one

BBQ pulled pork on brown rice with sautéed green and yellow zucchini and a blood orange. I'm thinking I may need some popcorn later, though.


----------



## LifeTraveller

Dinner with my niece and her children. . Thick crust pizza with pepperoni. . Their choice. . I just get to make it.. lol


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Went to a new Neapolitan pizzeria in town and had fresh made ricotta cheese on crostini with local honey, Duck Confit pizza, and ginger and celery gelato. The duck pizza is crazy good! Slow-cooked duck leg, smoky turnip greens, potlikker reduction, oven dried tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, extra virgin olive oil, sea salt and egg.


----------



## cinnamitch

Pork chops, fried potatoes with crushed garlic, and green beans.


----------



## one2one

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Went to a new Neapolitan pizzeria in town and had fresh made ricotta cheese on crostini with local honey, Duck Confit pizza, and ginger and celery gelato. The duck pizza is crazy good! Slow-cooked duck leg, smoky turnip greens, potlikker reduction, oven dried tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, extra virgin olive oil, sea salt and egg.



So, basically you went to foodie heaven and were kind enough to send a postcard. 

p.s. Duck everything is crazy good.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

one2one said:


> So, basically you went to foodie heaven and were kind enough to send a postcard.
> 
> p.s. Duck everything is crazy good.



Haha yeah that's it. I love duck, always wondered why more people don't like it.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled porterhouse and baked tater... silk pie later


----------



## HottiMegan

We went to a local mexican-like restaurant at Max's request. I had ooey gooey cheesy enchiladas.. I couldn't eat much cuz my stomach isn't feeling so hot the last few days.. general malaise in the stummy.


----------



## LifeTraveller

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha yeah that's it. I love duck, always wondered why more people don't like it.



I'm of the assumption, most people have heard from others how "greasy" duck is, add to that few places (around here) know how to cook it properly. . that alone can make or break someone's opinion of a food. Or perhaps no one wants to eat Donald or Daffy. . lol


----------



## Fuzzy

Duck is one of the fowls I have never attempted. I leave Peking Duck to the experts. Maybe I'll tackle this dish in my next life.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

LifeTraveller said:


> I'm of the assumption, most people have heard from others how "greasy" duck is, add to that few places (around here) know how to cook it properly. . that alone can make or break someone's opinion of a food. Or perhaps no one wants to eat Donald or Daffy. . lol



Good point.


----------



## one2one

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha yeah that's it. I love duck, always wondered why more people don't like it.


I know, right? I guess I was lucky ... I had wild duck a handful of times growing up, with friends of the family who hunted. It was good.


Fuzzy said:


> Duck is one of the fowls I have never attempted. I leave Peking Duck to the experts. Maybe I'll tackle this dish in my next life.


Me, too ... but in my next kitchen. The one I have now is unbelievably small (15 inches of counter space), but someday I will have the space for a rotisserie and will try doing a duck. The best batch of fried rice I've ever made was with leftover Crispy Duck from a Schezwan restaurant.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I have the cold from hell, so made a fast pot of chicken soup with lots of onions, garlic, ginger, celery, carrots, mushrooms, bok choy, and a few udon noodles. May not cure me, but sure is good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Subway, 6 foot cold cut combo sandwich


----------



## penguin

I've just coated some chicken wings with the to die for honey bbq marinade and stuck them in the fridge for tonight. I had these last week and wanted more immediately. I've never bothered with marinades before, so just recently I thought it was time to try. These were "heaven in your mouth, let's go fuck once we're done" chicken wings and I've been wanting them again since last week. I am so looking forward to these. :wubu:


----------



## Victoria08

Roast chicken with veggies, garlic mashed potatoes, yorkshire pudding, and gravy.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wanting top ramen with some sour cream and cheese added to the broth.. simple but comforting..


----------



## cinnamitch

Penne pasta with a tomato sauce that includes sliced polish sausage, 3 cloves crushed garlic, one small chopped onion, a bit of thyme, salt and pepper and 3 shakes of hot sauce. Topped with freshly grated parmesan cheese.


----------



## Skye23

We had hotdogs, potato chips and cole slaw tonight. Well, sorta... 

Ballpark reduced fat beef hot dogs sauteed in olive oil until they'd started to crisp up, served on Martins' potato buns that I'd brushed with melted butter and broiled until toasted. 

The slaw was a Korean Fusion Slaw with Napa Cabbage, Carrots, Onions, and Diced Kimchi in a dressing made of Gochujang, Honey, Ginger Soy Sauce, Lime Juice, Organic Raw Sugar, Fig-infused Vinegar, Garlic, Black Pepper, Cayenne, Galangal and Salt. 

The potato chips, in an attempt to "match" the slaw were the new Lays Siracha Chips.


----------



## azerty

Cheesecake speculoos


----------



## EMH1701

Spinach lasagna.


----------



## ConnieLynn

ConnieLynn said:


> I have the cold from hell, so made a fast pot of chicken soup with lots of onions, garlic, ginger, celery, carrots, mushrooms, bok choy, and a few udon noodles. May not cure me, but sure is good.



Nuke and repeat.


----------



## wildpies

perogies, pan fried in tons of butter with onions and lots o sour cream and hot sauce on them.
perfect :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Meatloaf, barbeque beans, cheesey potatoe wedges, & orange bread.


----------



## wildpies

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Meatloaf, barbeque beans, cheesey potatoe wedges, & orange bread.



orange bread eh? im intrigued as to what that is.


----------



## azerty

A home made sheperd's pie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

wildpies said:


> orange bread eh? im intrigued as to what that is.



It's like normal white bread, expect it has flavor of an orange in it.


----------



## wildpies

ClutchingIA19 said:


> It's like normal white bread, expect it has flavor of an orange in it.



haha i should have figured that mystery out myself eh. :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pork chop, baked potato, and corn.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Baked chicken, roasted broccoli and rice pilaf. For dessert, spiced applesauce cake!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ooh that roasted broccoli sounds divine! Broccoli is my favoritest veggie 


For dinner here, it's gonna be a grabba night. Max is sick and i'm really tired from seeing the doctor myself and then taking him to the doctor. So grabba means easy and quick meals. Probably quesadillas for the boys and spaghetti for hubs and me.. easy, cop-out spaghetti with out of the jar sauce..


----------



## Fuzzy

cream of tomato soup made with half-n-half, cracked black pepper and dill weed, goldfish crackers on and over the side


----------



## Alicia33

Leftover cabbage and beef veggie soup.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover city tonight. Corn, rice, lentils, broccoli, and homemade meatballs.


----------



## wildpies

cold beer, bbq'd turkey breast, green peppercorn sauuuce baked potato and a caesar salad. 
simple yet effective:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Worn out from sick kiddos.. we got pizza


----------



## spiritangel

Prawn and leek risotto


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm thinking of something jambalaya.... or something etoufee.


----------



## ecogeek

Made my friend her first chicken fried steak tonight. Had fun explaining the cut at the butchers for it.


----------



## LifeTraveller

one2one said:


> but in my next kitchen. The one I have now is unbelievably small (15 inches of counter space), but someday I will have the space for a rotisserie and will try doing a duck. The best batch of fried rice I've ever made was with leftover Crispy Duck from a Schezwan restaurant.



Ah, the myth of "enough" counter space. .  I'm visiting with friends, who have a beautiful kitchen and dining area, and are apologizing about not having enough counter space... I offered to cook dinner, and of all the things we could have. .They are craving "meatloaf"? 

Fortunately, I ran across some lovely ground sirloin, and some fresh ground pork. . I think a bit of horseradish and other additions to the mix should make it more interesting. Along with some fresh green beans, and red potatoes. . The local market also had some beautiful greens with which to make salad. . Of course this is tentative. . If I remember I'll take pictures. .


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm planning nachos for dinner. I'll have to use canned beans cuz i forgot to soak some.. I prefer homemade but oh well


----------



## sweetfrancaise

LifeTraveller said:


> Ah, the myth of "enough" counter space. .  I'm visiting with friends, who have a beautiful kitchen and dining area, and are apologizing about not having enough counter space... I offered to cook dinner, and of all the things we could have. .They are craving "meatloaf"?
> 
> Fortunately, I ran across some lovely ground sirloin, and some fresh ground pork. . I think a bit of horseradish and other additions to the mix should make it more interesting. Along with some fresh green beans, and red potatoes. . The local market also had some beautiful greens with which to make salad. . Of course this is tentative. . If I remember I'll take pictures. .



I love meatloaf. My mom's makes the perfect, not fussy, soul-warming meal.

I'm making chicken cheesesteak sandwiches. Yum!


----------



## azerty

sweetfrancaise said:


> I love meatloaf. My mom's makes the perfect, not fussy, soul-warming meal.
> 
> I'm making chicken cheesesteak sandwiches. Yum!



That looks soo good


----------



## smithnwesson

azerty said:


> A home made sheperd's pie


We love sheperd's pie. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Surlysomething

Sirloin steak on the George Foreman grill
steamed broccoli
whole wheat garlic toast


:eat2:


----------



## azerty

smithnwesson said:


> We love sheperd's pie. Care to share the recipe?



This one I've got it in French. Would you still want it ? I can try and translate it


----------



## HottiMegan

I am going for "traditional" dinner tonight. Potatos au gratin, tofu"meat"loaf and broccoli.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken pot pie, homemade baked beans, & beer bread


----------



## Fuzzy

thin spaghetti, meat sauce; french cut green beans, tossed salad with ranch


----------



## Shan34

Gin and tonic


It's delicious!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Fettuccine Alfredo, Chicken parmigiana, pizza, and wiiiiiine for good measure


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tuna casserole


----------



## ConnieLynn

I have some huge yeast rolls from a local place, so I split and grilled, then topped with sauteed baby bellas, onions, kielbasa, and a little grainy mustard. Threw on some provolone and stuck under the broilr while my asparagus finished roasting. Took the picture before adding the second pile of asparagus to the plate :eat2:

View attachment 107254


----------



## EMH1701

Spinach linguini with shrimp, morel mushrooms, capers, and garlic butter sauce, all homemade. The butter I use is Land O' Lakes butter with olive oil, so it's a bit healthier than just regular butter. But it tastes very good and is quite spreadable on things like bread.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover chciken pot pie


----------



## ConnieLynn

EMH1701 said:


> Spinach linguini with shrimp, morel mushrooms, capers, and garlic butter sauce, all homemade. The butter I use is Land O' Lakes butter with olive oil, so it's a bit healthier than just regular butter. But it tastes very good and is quite spreadable on things like bread.



This sounds so good. I keep capers on hand, but don't use them enough. 

Tonight I made naked soup. I decided to start calling it that because it's super fresh and I've usually started my after work strip down when I'm making it. It's my fast fix after a tiring work day. I just start chopping and throwing into the pot. Tonight it includes: olive oil, sliced ginger, crushed garlic cloves, fresh udon noodles, homemade veggie broth (yes, I'm one of those people who saves veggie scraps), celery, green onions, carrot, mushrooms, bok choy, frozen shrimp, and juice of half a lemon.

View attachment 107269



View attachment 107268


----------



## Fuzzy

shepherd's pie


----------



## wildpies

looks fantastic!



ConnieLynn said:


> This sounds so good. I keep capers on hand, but don't use them enough.
> 
> Tonight I made naked soup. I decided to start calling it that because it's super fresh and I've usually started my after work strip down when I'm making it. It's my fast fix after a tiring work day. I just start chopping and throwing into the pot. Tonight it includes: olive oil, sliced ginger, crushed garlic cloves, fresh udon noodles, homemade veggie broth (yes, I'm one of those people who saves veggie scraps), celery, green onions, carrot, mushrooms, bok choy, frozen shrimp, and juice of half a lemon.
> 
> View attachment 107269
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 107268


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Crayfish, corn, red potatoes, sausage, and a few 40s.


----------



## HottiMegan

WE're making homemade pizza tonight. I love pizza so hard!


----------



## CastingPearls

Roast beef and Alouette garlic and herb spread cheese with black pepper and a healthy dose of hot sauce on fresh French bread.


----------



## Lovelyone

A burger and some onion rings.


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Roasted sausages (sweet Italian chicken from Trader Joe's--the best!--with brown mustard), mashed potatoes (browned butter, milk, sour cream, salt, pepper, dill) and cabbage (boiled). 'Twas delicious and easy!


----------



## spiritangel

I had something called baked spagetti at my sisters house


----------



## azerty

Roast chicken, with beans and ratatouille


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy zucchini basil soup.. a family favorite


----------



## EMH1701

Pizza with sausage and veggies.


----------



## one2one

LifeTraveller said:


> Ah, the myth of "enough" counter space. .  I'm visiting with friends, who have a beautiful kitchen and dining area, and are apologizing about not having enough counter space... I offered to cook dinner, and of all the things we could have. .They are craving "meatloaf"?



LOL. There's some truth to that, but at least 30-45" would be significantly easier. Then again, like life it's all about balance ... balancing a pan on top of a pot ... balancing things on the corners of the sink ... and so on. The horseradish sounds like a very nice touch.

Dinner was chilled, poached wild Argentinean red shrimp with a Louisianan style remoulade, a whole grain roll and tiny asparagus. I love those.


----------



## smithnwesson

We're eating out tonight. 

Can any of y'all find *ANYTHING* on this menu that you would like to eat?

None of this stuff really seems to ring my bell. Maybe I'm just too picky.  

Search carefully. . . 

http://www.cancanbrasserie.com/documents/dinner_055.pdf

Obviously, I'm just joking. . . :eat2:

- Jim


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Homemade lasagna and garlic bread made from a fresh baguette


----------



## HottiMegan

Sketti for din din tonight.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dinner tonight consisted of an entire apple streudel because.....

lunch was a big sirloin steak with a bucket-load of melted bleu cheese sauce, roasted veggies, and garlic smashed potatoes.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

smithnwesson said:


> We're eating out tonight.
> 
> Can any of y'all find *ANYTHING* on this menu that you would like to eat?
> 
> None of this stuff really seems to ring my bell. Maybe I'm just too picky.
> 
> Search carefully. . .
> 
> http://www.cancanbrasserie.com/documents/dinner_055.pdf
> 
> Obviously, I'm just joking. . . :eat2:
> 
> - Jim



One of my favorite places to eat. Cheese plate and wine is all I need....


----------



## EMH1701

Making a strata tonight. This is perhaps the easiest of MN hotdish recipes to make and a budget-friendly one, since it encourages using leftovers. It is sort of the stone soup of hot dishes, but then many hot dishes are of the stone soup variety. A lot of people use rice, potatoes, or noodles for the base and just add whatever. Baking time depends on what you put in them. If your meat isn't leftover, brown it first. Google hot dish recipes and you will find thousands. 

Hot dishes are great for families with kids, since they tend to be inexpensive to make. And, of course, they work well at potlucks. You can't go to a potluck in MN without seeing at least one hot dish alongside the brownies and jello with fruit chunks.

Here is the basic strata formula:

Get 4 slices of bread & butter them, then half them and put them in a baking pan, or casserole dish if you have one.

Top those with some shredded or grated cheese. Top that with some frozen veggies and meat. I used spinach (it was what I had) and some leftover sausage. Maybe not the best combo, but the sausage is spicy, so it will help. Canned tuna tends to be popular for things like this since it's cheap.

Top that with 4 more halved slices of bread, and more shredded cheese.

Bake at 325 degrees for 40-45 minutes.

These are traditionally made for breakfast brunches using ham and eggs, especially at a large family gathering, but you can make them for dinner also.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night


----------



## qwertyman173

Chinese banquet. Including MaoTai spirits.
Oh, and a turtle! (I'm not kidding!)


----------



## Saoirse

Steak, hopefully.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ha!

:bow:



Saoirse said:


> Steak, hopefully.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honey Chicken with Fried Rice and Crab Ragoon:eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover shrimp & pasta. I really wish there was a better method than microwaves for leftovers. The pasta was good, but the shrimp was a tad rubbery.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Tonight my boyfriend and I are cooking together. We made Irish beef stew served over mashed potatoes. I'm also going to drink copious amounts of wine. Cheers!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fish & salad


----------



## Fuzzy

Frozen pizza


----------



## EMH1701

Chopped corned beef, cabbage, potatoes, carrots, and onions in a crock pot. The recipe is fairly simple. The broth is apple cider (or apple juice). You want 3 cups of liquid.

You could also include some beer if you want to and reduce the apple cider if you're going to add beer.

Seasonings are simple -- onions add lots of flavor just by being onions. Salt & pepper will do the trick.

If you want, add some butter for flavor. It will taste good melted into the mix.

This gets cooked at least 6 hours, so start it early if you want to eat early.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken, peas, kousoks, italian bread


----------



## Deven

Beef Stroganoff!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Corn beef, cabbage, potatoes, jello, irish soda bread, and Guiness


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Corn beef, cabbage, potatoes, jello, irish soda bread, and Guiness



Ditto here except substitute Jameson for jello.


----------



## Saoirse

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Ditto here except substitute Jameson for jello.



I'm an official Jameson's whiskey taster. Went to the distillery, took the test, got the certs! Of course it means nothing, but I was wasted by lunchtime, so a morning well spent!


----------



## Victoria08

I'm having rice and salmon with peach, mango, and habanero salsa :eat2:


----------



## veggieforever

*It's snowing here tonight and oh so cold so I made vegetarian Stovies! A Scottish favourite usually made with either sausages or corned beef or BOTH (or neither if, like me, you choose not to eat your fluffy companions and snuggle with them instead! lol) xXx*


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Saoirse said:


> I'm an official Jameson's whiskey taster. Went to the distillery, took the test, got the certs! Of course it means nothing, but I was wasted by lunchtime, so a morning well spent!



OK OK I'm jealous. A morning very well spent.


----------



## spiritangel

spiced corn pancakes same as I had last night, they are really yummy to


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Max's 10th birthday so we're having lasagna, garlic bread and carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## EMH1701

I made cheese & onion quiche. It was quite tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken sandwich & strawberry pie


----------



## smithnwesson

Fuzzy said:


> Frozen pizza


If you thaw that shit out in the microwave or the oven, it'll be more better.


----------



## CastingPearls

Meatloaf and potato & cheese pierogi with carmelized onions. And mango sorbet with a few squares of Lindt black currant dark chocolate for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

smithnwesson said:


> If you thaw that shit out in the microwave or the oven, it'll be more better.



:doh: I just knew there was a better way.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chili with cheese, sour cream, and goldfish crackers.


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> Tonight I made naked soup. I decided to start calling it that because it's super fresh and I've usually started my after work strip down when I'm making it. It's my fast fix after a tiring work day. I just start chopping and throwing into the pot. Tonight it includes: olive oil, sliced ginger, crushed garlic cloves, fresh udon noodles, homemade veggie broth (yes, I'm one of those people who saves veggie scraps), celery, green onions, carrot, mushrooms, bok choy, frozen shrimp, and juice of half a lemon.



Very pretty, and the naked thing is so funny ... because it's true. :blush:

It reminded me of something I just tried ... instead of adding lemon juice to soup, I added the entire half of a lemon to the pot and removed it before serving. I really liked it; the flavor is softer but still very bright, perhaps because of the oil in the peel.


----------



## one2one

smithnwesson said:


> If you thaw that shit out in the microwave or the oven, it'll be more better.



I laughed so loud I think I woke up the neighbor upstairs. 

Dinner was pork fried rice. I'd dry roasted (low and slow) some ribs this weekend with sea salt, cracked pepper and smoked paprika, so I had good pork to work with.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Doritos cool ranch chicken nachos


----------



## Pandasaur

Bad butter chicken from a jar T_T....way to tangy and sweet


----------



## it's only me

mustard greens, cornbread & oven fried cod. :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Lasagne and chips


----------



## penguin

Smoky BBQ chicken wings, roast potato chunks and some other vegetables I haven't decided on yet. Maybe with some sour cream for dipping.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey & cheese sandwich with Doritios and Strawberries


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken and broccoli. Not my most favorite choice, but it needed to be eaten up, and it's a homework night, so no cooking from scratch for me.


----------



## Fuzzy

I want pad thai... but that would mean going out.. so its pizza delivery.. yep.


----------



## ConnieLynn

When I make veggie broth, I add a sliced lemon. I like that the flesh of the lemon makes it's way into the broth.



one2one said:


> Very pretty, and the naked thing is so funny ... because it's true. :blush:
> 
> It reminded me of something I just tried ... instead of adding lemon juice to soup, I added the entire half of a lemon to the pot and removed it before serving. I really liked it; the flavor is softer but still very bright, perhaps because of the oil in the peel.



I'm jealous. Would have to drive an hour for Thai food.



Fuzzy said:


> I want pad thai... but that would mean going out.. so its pizza delivery.. yep.



I ate a healthy late brunch, then had a killer chocolate shake late afternoon, so I'm having a small late dinner. Pear and dates with Greek yogurt, drizzle of honey, and walnuts.

View attachment 107520


----------



## Piink

Tonight I'm frying up some catfish, softshell turtle meat, hush-puppies, baked beans, and maybe some orange refrigerator cookies for dessert.

I'd prefer to have a lo' country boil instead, but I don't have any crawdads handy.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Angel hair pasta with garlic, walnuts, black olives, sweet red peppers, and lots of pesto and freshly grated parm. Plus more black olives 

View attachment 107531


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Chicken-Broccoli-Cauliflower-Carrot Stir Fry, over rice. 

I'm excited, I or my father make this meal for us at -least- once a week. I honestly can't get enough of stir-fried broccoli.. I don't know what it is, but I freaking love it. That said, this is the first time I'm going to attempt to stir-fry cauliflower and carrots.. Here's hoping it turns out


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight I am doing my home made version of Ramen, or Asain Noodle Soup

It will have prawns and fish and loads and loads of veggies done in veggie stock with some ginger, chilli and garlic as well as a few drops of sesame oil cooked into it and some flat pad thai style rice noodles

I cook everything in the stock (just blanch the veggies as I like them crunchy) and then pour it over everything in a big bowl the hardest part is chopping the veggies the rest is pretty quick and simple.

feel like something sort of cleansing tonight and will chop enough stuff so I can do it again tomorrow night.


----------



## HottiMegan

Sketti. I'm tired and don't wanna fuss over dinner


----------



## Pandasaur

Teriyaki baked beef, sticky Jasmine rice, and stir fried broccoli


----------



## it's only me

a slice of bbq round steak, broccoli, & plain brown rice "sketti"(no sauce) with a ton of cheddar cheese.


----------



## one2one

Leftover linguine in a wine and butter sauce with tomato, lobster, shrimp, mussels and scallops; a side of baby spinach and an espresso brownie with mascarpone and cinnamon.


----------



## Mishty

I had to cook for a crowd on a budget,so I made meatballs with onions and red peppers in a five cheese red sauce,alfredo sauce made from random white things that turned out divine,used two giant boxes of pasta,and made garlic bread YaYa style,with butter,garlic salt,and hot/hamburger buns. To make the white sauce a little more epic I tossed it with the not quite done pasta,covered it in parm and mozz and broiled it.

I've got a group of thankful kids and random family members munching down now....I think I'm gonna make some adult slushies once the kids retire.

It's meals like this,when everyone is hungry,grateful,and pleased....it makes the sweat,the mess and slights mess-ups more than worth it.


----------



## spiritangel

Same as i had last night sans the prawns, Asain noodle soup I spent an hour chopping so cut lots up and snap lockied them all so I could do the noodle soup a few times


----------



## Your Plump Princess

home-made tacos.. I'm freaking excited!


----------



## Piink

Woohoo! Got my low country boil on! Crawdads, Shrimp, Small Red Potatoes, Kielbalsa, and Corn on the Cob.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Piink said:


> Woohoo! Got my low country boil on! Crawdads, Shrimp, Small Red Potatoes, Kielbalsa, and Corn on the Cob.



Jealous! I should be having dinner at your house.

I ate no veggies today, so my naked soup is full of green tonight: olive oil, sliced ginger, crushed garlic, onion, veggie broth, mushrooms, spinach, green peas, zucchini, fresh udon noodles, shrimp.

View attachment 107553


----------



## Piink

ConnieLynn said:


> Jealous! I should be having dinner at your house.



There is plenty left!!


----------



## smithnwesson

We had a sautéed veal chop, some brown rice, and some pan-browned brussels sprouts with garlic and pine nuts.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zLhmDUQbxDPjJMgnRLfaoUA&bvm=bv.44342787,d.dmQ

The last is a very simple and excellent dish.

- Jim


----------



## Pandasaur

Tuna burgers!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Egg & cheese omelet from Subway


----------



## Piink

Got a nice roast in the slow cooker along with some potatoes, carrots, and onions. And the drippings will make a nice gravy!


----------



## EMH1701

I made a balogna sandwich. I was hungry for something simple.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I really didn't want to cook tonight, but forced myself since I am trying to eat fresh at least once a day. I made salmon, spinach, and zucchini. The zucchini sucked. The salmon was great because I glazed it with a spoonful of hot pepper jelly. And the sole reason I'm sharing a photo is because the spinach rocked! Bacon drippings, chopped garlic, then half a leftover avocado chopped up and stirred around to 'fry' a bit, then fresh spinach added. May not look pretty, but OMG.

View attachment 107592


----------



## Fuzzy

red lentil and chicken vindaloo over black rice


----------



## it's only me

taco salad( seasoned ground beef, lettuce, tomatoes, tons & tons of cheddar cheese, sour cream, & taco sauce.) :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Asian Noodle soup with prawns and fish


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pulled pork, baked beans, potatoe salad, and white bread


----------



## Lovelyone

chicken fried rice. steamed veggies and pot stickers :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Potted Hen & Piccalilli at Pig & Fiddle, followed by gingerbread cake with mascarpone.


----------



## Fuzzy

open-face manwiches with creole spiced overly cheesy tater tots


----------



## it's only me

fried cabbage, left over brown rice, again my favorite oven fried cod.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making enchiladas with homemade black beans. They smell soooo good!


----------



## Fuzzy

turkey steaks, dutch oven scalloped potatoes, broccoli, and potato rolls.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Tonight me and my dad are making rubens!


----------



## EMH1701

Attempted to make Sauteed Veal Scallops in Tarragon Brown Sauce by Julia Child. Made a slight mistake and added a little milk, since I had accidentally looked at a different recipe. However, I think it was a beneficial error since the sauce ended up being more like a gravy. It was very tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Roast beef, vegetables, fruit, italian bread, and a nice cold Ofallon Brewery beer.


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight I am doing oven baked foil roasted potatos and corn on the cob with a piece of t-bone steak smothered in bacon and mushroom cream sauce (the cream is light philly for cooking and its so good) will also put some of the sauce on the potato  oh and a bed of wilted baby spinach for the steak  I haven't made this in ages so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> Tonight I am doing oven baked foil roasted potatos and corn on the cob with a piece of t-bone steak smothered in bacon and mushroom cream sauce (the cream is light philly for cooking and its so good) will also put some of the sauce on the potato  oh and a bed of wilted baby spinach for the steak  I haven't made this in ages so really looking forward to it.



You had me at the steak and potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and maple sausage cream gravy


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Chicken and asparagus penne and this..

[






Yum!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream & chips & salsa


----------



## HottiMegan

I have a big and i mean BIG lasagna in the oven right now. Max and hubs graduated yesterday to the next rank in Tae Kwon Do/Hapkido and we are having the celebration dinner tonight cuz Max had a friend over yesterday and he's a picky eater. I just can't wait to have that lasagna in my belly!


----------



## Fuzzy

pulled pork bbq and pan-fried taters


----------



## Piink

We've got steak and corn on the grill, mustard greens on the stove, and cornbread in the oven!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork and potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

italian wedding soup...


----------



## spiritangel

2 roast chicken legs with roast sweet potato, pumpkin and potato all done in my turbo oven and smothered in gravy yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

spaghetti night!  garlic bread and lotsa cheese


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Butter squash raviloli


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers... so its been a spaghetti / sesame chicken / bbq pulled pork kind of night. :eat2:


----------



## sweetfrancaise

Spaghetti cacio e pepe with a small salad. Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

angel hair with pesto


----------



## it's only me

homemade veggie soup & cornbread


----------



## Gingembre

Chilli sausage & broccoli pasta, om nom nom!


----------



## spiritangel

I had a home made cheeseburger with bacon on a turkish roll


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken, ribs, and broccoli


----------



## Fuzzy

I have alot of pasta leftovers.. and except for the stuffed shells, the pasta is separate from the sauce.. alfredo, red meat sauce, creamy pesto.. spaghetti, angel hair.. so much food, so little time..


----------



## ecogeek

I've decided that the guys need to start posting if they are single next to what they have made....honestly, THIS is where I'm looking for my next guy!  Kidding...kind of.


----------



## Fuzzy

Broccoli cheddar soup with chunky bits of broccoli. Crusty french bread too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night, fiance made a Hawaiian chicken in the crockpot and served it over homemade fried rice (white rice sautéed in butter, lite soy sauce, cilantro, white, green, and purple onions). She followed it up with strawberry shortcake. Just an amazing meal.:eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken pea soup


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## rileythick

I had a hamburg off the grill and homemade fries! It was pretty damn delicious


----------



## EMH1701

Made Julia Child's casserole-roasted pork recipe last night. It was very good, and now I have leftovers to take to work next week for lunch.


----------



## ConnieLynn

ecogeek said:


> I've decided that the guys need to start posting if they are single next to what they have made....honestly, THIS is where I'm looking for my next guy!  Kidding...kind of.



Yep, men who cook are awesome.


----------



## firefly

Tagliatelle with spinach sauce :eat2: ... soulfood, definitely!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham sandwich, white rice, green beans, and a fixed gear ale


----------



## Fuzzy

breaded pork chops with <insert name of vegetable here> and <insert another vegetable here>


----------



## one2one

We had a family dinner, and it was wonderful. There was a smoked pork roast, two types of caramelized onions, curried apples, potatoes and gravy, asparagus, cauliflower, zucchini and red pepper crudités with garlic aioli, deviled eggs, glazed carrots, Brussels sprouts, green beans, ciabatta and whole grain bread. Also olives, a mixed green salad with beets and oranges and a bottle of champagne. Dessert was a rum cake, dark chocolate covered almonds and strawberry, blueberry and cassis pâte de fruit from France. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

one2one said:


> We had a family dinner, and it was wonderful. There was a smoked pork roast, two types of caramelized onions, curried apples, potatoes and gravy, asparagus, cauliflower, zucchini and red pepper crudités with garlic aioli, deviled eggs, glazed carrots, Brussels sprouts, green beans, ciabatta and whole grain bread. Also olives, a mixed green salad with beets and oranges and a bottle of champagne. Dessert was a rum cake, dark chocolate covered almonds and strawberry, blueberry and cassis pâte de fruit from France. :eat2:



I want to be in your family! That sounds incredible.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pulled pork and tortilla chips


----------



## spiritangel

Crispy fried whole fish with salad or tatos have yet to decide but it will be yummy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Slow cooking in the crockpot as we speak is a pork loan seasoned with garlic powder, onion powder, Dr. Pepper, and Kraft Original BBQ Sauce. Can we say pulled pork sandwiches?:eat2:


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> I want to be in your family! That sounds incredible.



I know just what you mean; I've thought the same thing reading some of the posts. Like 'please adopt me for dinner' or wouldn't it be fun if we all lived in the same neighborhood and could have a progressive dinner.


----------



## spiritangel

Spiced corn pancakes with sour cream


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Golden Carrol


----------



## EMH1701

I made Julia Child's creamed sweetbreads recipe. OMG best food ever! Had them with red couscous and green beans. Saving the leftovers for my birthday in August. I did some research and learned that you can indeed freeze them cooked. Plus I've had leftover frozen sweetbreads once before, and they were good.

BTW sweetbreads for those who don't know are not actually bread. They are variety meat. So they are rather gross to process. Yes, I washed my hands extremely well. But it is worth the work.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade Tuna Nachoes


----------



## ecogeek

This sounds different. How do you make them?



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Homemade Tuna Nachoes


----------



## HottiMegan

I just ordered Mt. Mikes pizza.. can't wait for it to arrive.. nom nom nom


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> I made Julia Child's creamed sweetbreads recipe. OMG best food ever! Had them with red couscous and green beans. Saving the leftovers for my birthday in August. I did some research and learned that you can indeed freeze them cooked. Plus I've had leftover frozen sweetbreads once before, and they were good.
> 
> BTW sweetbreads for those who don't know are not actually bread. They are variety meat. So they are rather gross to process. Yes, I washed my hands extremely well. But it is worth the work.



wait wait.. red couscous?


----------



## spiritangel

Short soup (I really must find a recipe for it as am sure it would be nicer home made), honey chicken, prawn crackers and a combination omlette (well the omlette will get eaten for lunch tomorrow as will some of the prawn crackers) I treated myself to Chinese for dinner cause I couldnt face cooking


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> wait wait.. red couscous?



Yep. It actually went surprisingly well together.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Yep. It actually went surprisingly well together.



Recipe please.. or at least where you found it/made it/etc.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Rule #1 for eating on $1.50 a day - Say goodbye to meat. Dinner tonight was rice, frozen green peas, steamed cabbage, and a poached egg.

View attachment 108049


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a putting-leftovers-in-egg-roll-wraps-and-deep-frying-them kind of night.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jerk Chicken pizza from Peel with a wheat beer


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> Recipe please.. or at least where you found it/made it/etc.



The sweetbreads recipe I used was in Mastering the Art of French Cooking. It's the creamed sweetbreads recipe. I made her brown butter sauce to go over them. For the couscous, I just followed the directions on the back of the box. I will warn you that sweetbreads are rather icky to process, and not cheap unless you can get a good deal on them, but they are worth the work. You may have to special order them from your local butcher shop.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover pizza


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I've never heard of "Red Couscous" before o.o; 

Tonights dinner is Beef Roast and Root Veggies with a creamy cucumber/tomato salad on the side. :]
(YAY ACTUAL FOOD!)


----------



## EMH1701

Your Plump Princess said:


> I've never heard of "Red Couscous" before o.o;



IIRC, I bought it at Whole Foods.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken mole enchiladas


----------



## greenforrest22

Lasagne with meat sauce and green beans.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Leftover homemade ravioli.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Well, it was potstickers, which I forgot about and burned to a crisp. Now it's fried rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

I was going to say something like spaghetti.. but thanks to ConnieLynn, its probably going to be Chinese take-out (mu-shu pork, lettuce wraps, sesame chicken, beef lo mein, potstickers and fried rice)

Edited to add, that I can't rep ConnieLynn.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> I was going to say something like spaghetti.. but thanks to ConnieLynn, its probably going to be Chinese take-out (mu-shu pork, lettuce wraps, sesame chicken, beef lo mein, potstickers and fried rice)
> 
> Edited to add, that I can't rep ConnieLynn.



Have a potsticker for me!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I made mexican meatballs. [or, so that's what my grandmother calls them? You make two packages of Spanish Rice, let that cool, mix in raw hamburger, ball it and bake it in a muffin tin and when it's done you pour cream of mushroom soup over the "meatballs" you have taken onto your plate.] They're my favorite easy-ish meal.


----------



## spiritangel

I cheated and had bacon sarnies for dinner just wasnt in the mood to cook tonight though tomorrow will be a big cooking day so all good


----------



## ecogeek

Cool, can I come around tomorrow then? Haha! 



spiritangel said:


> I cheated and had bacon sarnies for dinner just wasnt in the mood to cook tonight though tomorrow will be a big cooking day so all good


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had perfectly fried calamari, a lovely plate of carbonara, and focaccia. Went out for dinner and supported my local food bank in the process.


----------



## spiritangel

ecogeek said:


> Cool, can I come around tomorrow then? Haha!



only if you like chocolate granola, mini zucchini slice, mini banana muffins and 

dinner tonight is

Steak with wilted baby spinach and mushrooms, corn on the cob and foil roasted potato

I have been having a baking day so I have food to eat the next few days plus loving my new mini cupcake maker


----------



## ecogeek

ALL of that sounds amazing! Reminds me of my favorite Jim Gaffigan bit... "Have you seen the mini muffins, how much denial are we in when we are eating mini muffins? 'Oh I'll just have one or twelve. So small they don't really count they are like muffin vitamins. When I eat them I feel like an astronaut, thats why I eat them for breakfast.'" 
Really though. I love mini cupcakes...



spiritangel said:


> I have been having a baking day so I have food to eat the next few days plus loving my new mini cupcake maker


----------



## spiritangel

ecogeek said:


> ALL of that sounds amazing! Reminds me of my favorite Jim Gaffigan bit... "Have you seen the mini muffins, how much denial are we in when we are eating mini muffins? 'Oh I'll just have one or twelve. So small they don't really count they are like muffin vitamins. When I eat them I feel like an astronaut, thats why I eat them for breakfast.'"
> Really though. I love mini cupcakes...



The funny thing is they are regular cupcake size, well to what I grew up with it seems Muffin size is now the standard cupcake size, plus the mini ones look teeny now we are older. 

I did lemon merangue cupcakes on Sunday while watching Dr Who the merangue was a bit gritty need to remember to get some castor sugar as I used raw but they turned out pretty well.

and yes bloody hard to resist have learned to either bake a very small batch or make so many my mind is realing at having to refill the machine all the time so I forget to eat them all.

I have a ton of chocolate granola (a small tupperwear tub, and 1 and a half snap lock bags (sandwich size but they hold loads)

18 snack locks filled with 3 mini banana muffins each

and enough mini zuccini slice minis for at least 4 lunches.

So after all that I left the corn out of dinner and ended up roasting the tatos with some garlic oil and sea salt instead.

Needless to say I am glad I wont be baking anything for a while


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Jumbo Jack Burger and Fries from Jack In The Box


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm waiting on the little pan of cheese lasagna that i have baking in the oven. I didn't have enough ingredients for the whole family so the boys got quesadillas and I had to wait for them to go to bed for my dinner


----------



## Lovelyone

Blueberry Pancakes for din-din tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I'm waiting on the little pan of cheese lasagna that i have baking in the oven. I didn't have enough ingredients for the whole family so the boys got quesadillas and I had to wait for them to go to bed for my dinner



Which cheeses do you use in your cheese lasagna?


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Which cheeses do you use in your cheese lasagna?



I used cottage cheese instead of ricotta and mozzarella. I just made it on a whim with what i had in the house.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs and the boys are making enchiladas for my mother's day dinner. It's painful to watch. Hubs had a mom that wouldn't let him in the kitchen and he's so clenched making food. I just want to take over so he can stop being so stressed out. Enchiladas are very forgiving and he's making more out of it than needed! This is a guy who's afraid to make pasta.. he's the kind that opens can insert spoon then eats..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honey Chicken


----------



## spiritangel

roast garlic and mushroom risotto


----------



## spiritangel

roast garlic and mushroom risotto


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Mother's day lunch/dinner at my house was a pretty good spread.

Potato chips and ranch dip
Tortilla chips and queso
Cheese log (cream cheese, dried beef, green onions,pecans) and club crackers
Enchilada casserole
Shredded tortilla casserole
German Chocolate fudge cake
Reese's PB cup ine cream cake
Buttermilk pie
Chocolate meringue pie
Lemon meringue pie
Sugar cookies


----------



## Lovelyone

as my niece Aubrey says, "guess what we are having for dinner? BESKETTI"


----------



## spiritangel

Leftovers from last night

Roast garlic, mushroom and leek risotto

Ginger Berry Blasters to drink

and leftover caramelised apple crumble

I kinda went all out last night


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Sausages, Pasta Salad, and Honey Mustard Bread


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade Chili con carne, with sour cream, sliced jalapenos, queso blanco, and crushed nacho cheese doritos


----------



## EMH1701

Tacos. Made the meat extra spicy by putting in some crushed ghost pepper when I fried it. I also put kale in my tacos. I hardly ever buy lettuce. Of course, cheese on top is a must.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Fajihtas:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Taco Night..


----------



## spiritangel

Some sort of Stir fry with fresh rice noodles, fish balls, deep fried tofu puffs, fresh fish, broccoli, shallots, crispy seaweed and wakami, and whatever else I can find in my fridge/cupboards to use thank goodness for grocery delivery tomorrow and a trip to the asain grocers today


----------



## spiritangel

Some sort of Stir fry with fresh rice noodles, fish balls, deep fried tofu puffs, fresh fish, broccoli, shallots, crispy seaweed and wakami, and whatever else I can find in my fridge/cupboards to use thank goodness for grocery delivery tomorrow and a trip to the asain grocers today


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I must share my birthday dinner from last night!

My fiance just said that she has a surprise for me and to get home ASAP. I headed out with fiance and her aunt (dinner with 2 knockout SSBBW's; this is kick ass already  ) plus her two daughters. We drove to a Cajun restaurant east of Houston that has been on my foodie bucket list for YEARS. 

When you get there, there are loaves of homemade bread at the table, drizzled with butter and cups of cream gravy for dipping. There's also a variety of crackers and butter as well.

I ordered the sweet tea and it was the best I've ever had. Not overly sweet, not too strong, not too weak. Just perfect! And this is coming from a guy who is not big on sweet tea!

We ordered three appetizers: mozzarella sticks (for the kids), boudain balls (Wow!), and crab& cheese stufffed jalapenos (Oh my!).

I had an entree called the Dirty Herbie....dirty rice, smothered in crawfish etoufee, and topped with 8 ounces of cubed ribeye. I was in heaven! Did I mention that it also included a choice of two entrees? I got fried mushrooms and a cup of chicken & sausage gumbo that was so good it was perverse.

When they heard it was my birthday, they also gave me a complimentary piece of pecan pie.:eat2:

A fantastic meal and I will be back to this place again in the near future.


----------



## Fuzzy

pancakes and sausage


----------



## Tracyarts

My inlaws treated us to a local Italian restaurant tonight. 

I wasn't in the mood for pasta, so I had the entree salad. A big bowl filled with all kinds of mixed lettuces, red onions, tomatoes, and pepper rings topped with grilled tuna, grilled chicken breast, and grilled jumbo shrimp. Served with house viniagrette dressing, a little loaf of fresh garlic bread, and herbed olive oil for dipping the bread. I just mixed the herbed oil in with the remains of the salad in the bowl after I'd finished and mixed it together for even more flavorful goodness. And wiped that bowl clean with pieces of bread! 

Usually I get a piece of their tiramisu for dessert (they have original and almond) but tonight I had a taste for ice cream instead, so I had a scoop of pecan prailine after supper. 

Tracy


----------



## spiritangel

Left over sheppards pie that we had for Lunch the other Amanda Made it from scratch and she does the most amazing mashed potatoes


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked salmon, stir-fried veggies, and whole grain pilaf.


----------



## ConnieLynn

beef lo mein and orange chicken from my local takeout.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> beef lo mein and orange chicken from my local takeout.



Can someone please rep this nice lady for me? I am WAY overdue for an Asian food fix.


----------



## Fuzzy

Panang, tofu eggplant, and pad thai


----------



## spiritangel

Mini Pizzas (bought bases got a 12 pack cheap and they are not to thick or thin just a nice size)- topped with bacon, mushroom, pepperoni, pineapple, semi dried tomatoes, and two types of cheese

and for desert I am seriously contemplating attempting Lemon merangue cupcakes again but will see


----------



## Dromond

Wild boar ragu. Pretty darned tasty. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Dromond said:


> Wild boar ragu. Pretty darned tasty. :eat2:



Only in Florida , or south Alabama.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Seriously, I had no name cheese curls and coca cola. And then ramen with butter added. Yep, a day that started with pizza for breakfast just got healthier and healthier  

I MUST buy groceries.


----------



## spiritangel

pansketti- my version of spag bol. I use stir fry noodles instead of pasta (tastes the same just my quick fix version) and make my own sauce then grate cheese over the top and let it melt it is soooo good.


----------



## spiritangel

oops duplicate post


----------



## Dromond

ConnieLynn said:


> Only in Florida , or south Alabama.



Florida is not a "southern" state.


----------



## MLadyJ

I am in no mood to cook so we're having sushi and whatever can be foraged from the fridge.


----------



## Tracyarts

BLT sandwiches and homemade vegetable soup.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Whopper JR. with fies from Burger King


----------



## Fuzzy

pork tandoori curry


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham Sandwich with Ice Cream and Shortcake


----------



## Fuzzy

kfc thighs and drums with slaw and taters


----------



## Gingembre

Liquid dinner! Cider, rum and gin probably, haha!


----------



## HottiMegan

WE're headed down the hill for martial arts and errands, so we'll probably get Taco Bell for the boys and kfc mac n cheese for me. (my body doesn't like TB)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BBQ Burrito and Potatoe salad from Randy's. So good:eat2:
http://www.randysbbq.com/


----------



## AuntHen

It was actually cool enough to use the oven today 

Sooo... roast chicken, baby potatoes and sweet red peppers.

Fresh strawberries and rice pudding for dessert!


----------



## Dromond

Parmesan chicken, bruschetta stuffed tomatoes, and skillet fried potatoes. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

liver and onions with bacon


----------



## ConnieLynn

Dromond said:


> Florida is not a "southern" state.



I was thinking more of the plentitude of wild boar


----------



## ConnieLynn

Leftover quiche, which I made for the first time ever on Sunday. It's so good! Two kinds, mushroom & onion and bacon & spinach. 

Plus a big and dirty martini.

All on the porch in the evening sunshine. Life is good.


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and sage sausage gravy with veggies


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Roast Beef sandwich with combos:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Spahmeggie with Tofurkey italian sausages and salad. (I watched King of the Hill to bed last night)


----------



## one2one

I had leftover crispy duck so I made duck fried rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## Lovelyone

My sister surprised us with KFC last night. We don't often have that so it was a nice treat.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Last night I had Steak N Shake


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not sure.. I have half a mind to grill some tilapia and the other half wants PFC (Popeye's Fried Chicken)


----------



## HottiMegan

Green olive and onion pizza


----------



## spiritangel

An oven roasted pork chop with roast veggies and gravy 

with a home made ginger berry blasters to drink (crushed raspberries, marinated in ginger refresher syrup and mixed with mineral water)


----------



## HottiMegan

Bean burritos with homemade guac. I gotta get some limes..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork steaks with beans, vegetables, and french bread


----------



## spiritangel

Home made slow cooker pea and ham soup soo good


----------



## Fuzzy

SKETTI!!!! and Gahlic cheese bread


----------



## HottiMegan

I have some alfredo sauce that needs eatin' so i'm going to make some noodles and put some pesto in to amp it up a bit 
I already ate a big salad.. so the noodles will just fill in the cracks


----------



## Fuzzy

wagon wheels (mac) and cheese with lil smokies


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

We're going Middle Eastern tonight: imam bayildeh ("fainting priest" -- an eggplant dish) and tabouli. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

The tired girl staple -- egg sandwich. And a coke with vanilla rum.


----------



## cinnamitch

T-bone, baked potato, salad.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

repeat of last night with some sketti sauce thrown in. I'm tired and don't want to fuss. Sick kids totally wipe me out.


----------



## Fuzzy

S.O.S. (shit on a shingle)(creamed chipped beef on toast)


----------



## Tracyarts

We went out to a homestyle/country cooking restaurant tonight (Kelley's for those in the Greater Houston area). 

I had one of the dinner specials (pick a meat and 3 sides from a daily list). A dish called "Fish Galvez" which is a piece of grilled fish covered with a pile of grilled onions, bell peppers, tomatoes, and mushrooms. My sides were spinach, green beans, and sweet potatoes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Spaghetti, caesar salad, and italian bread.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fried wings, potato salad, and sweet tea. The work week from hell continues, so Bojangles did the cooking.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm hoping to go out to dinner somewhere. It's anniversary night and I don't wanna cook!


----------



## ConnieLynn

HottiMegan said:


> I'm hoping to go out to dinner somewhere. It's anniversary night and I don't wanna cook!



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I'm hoping to go out to dinner somewhere. It's anniversary night and I don't wanna cook!



Happy Happy!


----------



## Fuzzy

italian pasta salad with grilled cheese sammiches


----------



## spiritangel

Fuzzy said:


> wagon wheels (mac) and cheese with lil smokies



hahaha I saw wagon wheels and though ooh chocolate biscuits (oops cookies) for dinner over here a wagon wheel is two shortbread like cookies, filled with a thin layer of marshmallow and jam and coated in chocolate. glad you explained 


I am making prawn and veggie dumplings potsticker style.


----------



## TearInYourHand

HottiMegan said:


> I'm hoping to go out to dinner somewhere. It's anniversary night and I don't wanna cook!



Happy anniversary- what did you end up having for dinner?


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> hahaha I saw wagon wheels and though ooh chocolate biscuits (oops cookies) for dinner over here a wagon wheel is two shortbread like cookies, filled with a thin layer of marshmallow and jam and coated in chocolate. glad you explained
> 
> 
> I am making prawn and veggie dumplings potsticker style.



I like to change up my mac and cheese by using different pastas like wagon wheel, ziti, and angel hair.  But now I'm wishing I could made potstickers. :bow:


----------



## spiritangel

Fuzzy said:


> I like to change up my mac and cheese by using different pastas like wagon wheel, ziti, and angel hair.  But now I'm wishing I could made potstickers. :bow:



oh I cheated and did deconstructed dumplings I steam/fried the wrappers and stir fried the filling 

then stir fried them together and added in some sweet soy and oyster sauce it was pretty damn good and saved me about 2hrs of dumpling making. Though it can be relaxing to do the propper way


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> oh I cheated and did deconstructed dumplings I steam/fried the wrappers and stir fried the filling
> 
> then stir fried them together and added in some sweet soy and oyster sauce it was pretty damn good and saved me about 2hrs of dumpling making. Though it can be relaxing to do the propper way



Sometimes a person has the patience to make them proper, but more usually I can't wait that long and make something like it.

For example, I want/still want beef tamales, but I can make a tamale pie (more of a casserole with cornbread batter poured over the top and baked) much faster.


----------



## Fuzzy

probably a cheeseburger pie ( mac and cheese with browned hamburger topped with bisquik batter and baked)


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade Chili and crackers


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Burger King Whopper with French Fries and Oreo Brownie Sundae:eat2:


----------



## Dromond

Tonight was chili dogs and corn on the cob. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

ConnieLynn said:


> Happy Anniversary!





Fuzzy said:


> Happy Happy!





TearInYourHand said:


> Happy anniversary- what did you end up having for dinner?



Thank you all  We ended up getting pizza and buying Warm Bodies. Our oldest was sick with a sinus infection so going out to dinner wasn't too practical. We don't have a baby sitter so no dates.. ever...
It was a nice quiet evening at home though.



Tonight's dinner is either going to be veggie chow mein or peanut butter noodles. (like chow mein only with a coconut milk, peanut butter sauce..thai style)


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> Tonight's dinner is either going to be veggie chow mein or peanut butter noodles. (like chow mein only with a coconut milk, peanut butter sauce..thai style)



I used to buy peanut sauce, until I discovered that I preferred dropping a tablespoon of Skippy SuperChunk onto the hot noodles and coating them prior to adding the other ingredients.


----------



## AuntHen

Roasted salmon and summer vegetables (zucchini, yellow squash, fennel and carrots), mixed baby greens salad and farro wheat cooked in chicken broth and olive oil.

Fresh mangos, strawberries and greek lemon yogurt for dessert :eat1:


----------



## Lovelyone

Chicken and veg flatbread wraps with a bowl or strawberries.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I used to buy peanut sauce, until I discovered that I preferred dropping a tablespoon of Skippy SuperChunk onto the hot noodles and coating them prior to adding the other ingredients.



I just throw a big, huge spoonful of whatever chunky peanut butter i have on hand. It's good. The coconut milk makes it a creamy sauce. It's a family hit. I love it.


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight in honor of finding my Rice cookers lid I am making something I have been craving for a while a recipe I made up tuna casarole risotto (growing up tuna casarole here is a rice and cheese sauce kinda thing) that is if I can remember where I put the huge tin of tuna lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Seafood Burrito with Spanish Rice and Tortilla chip


----------



## Lovelyone

Veggie tray with green peppers, cucumbers, sliced tomatoes, celery and Marzetti veg dip.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Hamburgers


----------



## Dromond

Apple - cinnamon pancakes and ham steak. Breakfast for dinner! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

A succulent whole chicken roasted with lemons, green olives, fresh herbs and olive oil. Brown rice cooked in chicken broth and fresh green beans steamed and then served in a warm vinaigrette.

Dessert was fresh cut strawberries and some pastries from Paul (French bakery) :eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone

a salad with chicken, cheese, cucumbers, tomatoes and lettuce. Delicious.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm craving a big fat salad. So that's my dinner.. probably sketti for the rest of 'em.


----------



## AuntHen

Tunisian lamb stew served over rice and watercress salad.

Fresh watermelon, cherries and Greek lemon yogurt for dessert


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with mashed potatoes and corn on the cob


----------



## one2one

fat9276 said:


> Roasted salmon and summer vegetables (zucchini, yellow squash, fennel and carrots), mixed baby greens salad and farro wheat cooked in chicken broth and olive oil.
> 
> Fresh mangos, strawberries and greek lemon yogurt for dessert :eat1:



I've been trying farro, too, and just made some cooked in water with a fajita seasoning blend and juniper berries. It went with carnitas and an avacado and corn salsa with lots of cilantro.


----------



## Fuzzy

kielbasa and cheese tortellini vegetable stew


----------



## EMH1701

Made whole wheat pasta with shrimp, peas, and butter/olive oil sauce with minced garlic, salt, and white pepper. Was quite tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sausage with cheesy cauiliflower


----------



## Lovelyone

cheesy chicken in flatout bread with lettuce and tomato


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Gyros


----------



## HottiMegan

Portobella burgers grilled with a pomegranate grilling sauce, Boca Burgers, grilled corn and pasta salad. I got hubs a grill for Father's day. I gave it to him on Thursday. This will be the second day in a row of grilling. So far hubs isn't using his new toy


----------



## EMH1701

Cream of broccoli soup.


----------



## Lovelyone

I had a "rabbit tray" with sliced tomatoes, cucumbers, green peppers, celery and some cubed colby cheddar cheese.


----------



## spiritangel

I am making chicken and sweetcorn soup


----------



## Fuzzy

dutch-oven fried chicken (in my backyard) with tater salad


----------



## Iannathedriveress

T-bone steak with potatoes and french bread


----------



## HottiMegan

I made lasagna at hubs request. It had some fresh basil that i got at the farmers market and left over grilled onions from yesterdays dinner.


----------



## spiritangel

ClutchingIA19 said:


> T-bone steak with potatoes and french bread



that is what I was going to have but have decided to go the classic steak and eggs instead  though I may still do some home made chunky oven fries as I am in that not sure what I want moment ie likely to change my mind


----------



## Lovelyone

Chef's salad with lettuce, tomatoes, green peppers, cucumbers, ham and shredded cheese.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Spicy tuna roll, strawberries, broccoli florets and a small but delicious piece of cheesecake!


----------



## spiritangel

Pork chop and roast veggies


----------



## Lovelyone

I switched it around today since I have a "friend" who likes to read what I am having for dinner. I want to see how attentive he is. I told him I was having a tray with sliced veggies, grapes and cheese cubes, but I think tonight I will have fillet of fish with salad and cottage cheese.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken, rice, apple bread, and mango salsa


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking thai style stir fry over brown rice. Or maybe a HUGE salad.. haven't decided. The men folk will probably eat Taco Bell since it's karate night.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shredded Chicken Burrito with Chips and Salsa


----------



## Fuzzy

Red enchilada soup.. using 1 med onion diced, 1 stalk celery diced, diced chicken, 1 can golden hominy, 1 can black beans, 1/4 cup brown rice uncooked, 1 can chicken broth, 2 cans tomato soup, and 1 small can hot red enchilada sauce, brought to a boil and simmer until the rice was tender.

Served with greek yogurt (plain), shredded cheese, and tortilla strips. 

:eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

2 buttermlk pancakes, hashbrowns, 2 sausages from Denny's


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled cheese using white bread, 2 slices pepper-jack, and a thin layer of mayo instead of butter on the outside  Makes for a crispy, chewy sammich


----------



## HottiMegan

I made tofu-veggie kebabs on the grill. I also made some garlic bread to help fill in the gaps.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham sandwich with chips and salsa and fudge swirl ice cream


----------



## spiritangel

Roast Mushroom Risotto with both portabello and button mushrooms


----------



## EMH1701

I made a spicy taco. It was good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with corn on the cob, baked beans, and french bread


----------



## spiritangel

leftover risotto panfried to crispy goodness on the outside creamy and delish on the inside YUMM (I added a smidge of redwine vinnigar to the mushrooms before roasting them best risotto I have made yet soo good, also may have been the 3 diff cheeses I used as well)


----------



## Fuzzy

bowties with ragu bolognese


----------



## penguin

Last night I made cauliflower and cheese soup for the first time, and it was yum. Tonight I made potato bake (using potato and sweet potato, and a mix of four cheeses between each layer) and pork chops. Fucking heavenly.


----------



## Rojodi

Crispy chicken bacon ranch tacos.


----------



## Lovelyone

crunchy fish fillet and salad with a handful of globe grapes for dessert.


----------



## EMH1701

I am in the mood for curry and have some mung beans and rice. Spicy curry can be quite good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham with hash brown, rice and vegge mix with carrot bread.


----------



## spiritangel

Dominios Pizza, it was to good a deal to pass up 3 pizzas, 2 bottles of drink and 2 cheesy garlic breads for $33 delivered (over here that rarely happens thanks State of Origin which I never watch but go the blues)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Calzone


----------



## EMH1701

Had a pita pocket with kale, pre-baked tofu, some carrots, and a little salad dressing. Was a good supper for a hot day when I didn't feel like cooking.


----------



## Fuzzy

cold Vietnamese noodle salad


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Tacos


----------



## EMH1701

Made Julia Child's steamed mussels recipe. Also made some Irish soda bread since I was out of bread and didn't feel like going to the store.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef with rolls, mashed potatoes and carrots along blueberry cake


----------



## HottiMegan

A ginormous salad. Not sure if i want to do an asian style or mexican style.. At the moment food is the last thing i want to do. i've been having to force myself to eat.


----------



## Lovelyone

General Tso's Chicken, dumplings, and a HUGE Strawberry cheesecake shake.YUM


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Super bacon cheese thickburger with fries from Hardees and a reeses peanut butter cup from dairy queen.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef and swiss subs with french onion soup


----------



## Deven

Steamed clams with garlic butter to dip them in. Also had asparagus.


----------



## azerty

Deven said:


> Steamed clams with garlic butter to dip them in. Also had asparagus.



This sounds soo delicious


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grilled chicken with corn on the cob and mashed potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

shredded beef enchiladas with grilled corn, watermelon and lots of cookies.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Boneless ribs with mash potatoes and corn


----------



## spiritangel

Went Veggie tonight

Mexican Stuffed Mushrooms, with fried tortilla strips, fresh home made salsa, and sour cream it was AWESOME

Made a refried style bean mix with kidney beans (mashed some left some whole), chopped a zuccini and some of the white part of shallotts, added in some spices, and cooked for a bit

filled some grilled portabello mushrooms with the mix topped it with a little cheese and grilled then assembled.

It really worked and the tortilla strips were so good that you did not feel jipped at all, well I diddn't I think I have a new fav recipe.


----------



## Lovelyone

had half a sub sandwich and some macaroni salad.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm having leftover sweetbreads that I cooked and froze a while ago. Was saving them for my birthday, but I changed my mind.


----------



## cinnamonkiss

ScreamingChicken said:


> Boneless country pork ribs cooked on the grill (charcoal), basted in Mexican hot sauce with black beans(I'm adding a little chopped onion and cumin) and a salad.



Mmmmmmmm sound scrumptious! !!!! I am having smothered pork chops, mac n cheese with ham, greenbeans w/potatoes, cornbread w/hot chilies n cheese, and a large glass of teaand for dessert a slice of pecan pie with vanilla ice cream. Whew what a meal!:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> cold Vietnamese noodle salad



Now that just sounds yummy. I have the supplies to do something along those lines.. I might just do that for dinner 

The boys had a Little Ceaser's pizza. They make it at our Kmart and makes the whole place smell divine.. So they always ask for pizza when we're shopping there


----------



## ScreamingChicken

HottiMegan said:


> The boys had a Little Ceaser's pizza. They make it at our Kmart and makes the whole place smell divine.. So they always ask for pizza when we're shopping there



We had Little Ceasar's for dinner also. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet and sour chicken.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak with taters, corn and green beans


----------



## spiritangel

More mexican stuffed Mushrooms. (will have to remember to upload a pic)


----------



## HottiMegan

i'm thinking of an italian vegetable concoction. I have a couple of eggplant that i'll dice up with some onions, spinach and mushrooms. For added protein, i'll throw in some vegetarian steak strips. 
For the boys, i'll make regular old spaghetti for them with whole wheat noodles.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> i'm thinking of an italian vegetable concoction. I have a couple of eggplant that i'll dice up with some onions, spinach and mushrooms. For added protein, i'll throw in some vegetarian steak strips.
> For the boys, i'll make regular old spaghetti for them with whole wheat noodles.



Anytime is psaghetti time!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken Sandwich with Doritos Cool Ranch


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Anytime is psaghetti time!



We ended up going swimming so we had "grabba" which means you grabba what ever you want to eat cuz i'm not cooking! 
It was like 113 today.


----------



## spiritangel

I'm heating up a piece of the quiche that was made for lunch today (love getting leftovers)


----------



## sweetfrancaise

We're having a 90s themed 4th of July party... so the menu includes such (really, really awful-for-you) snacks like Kraft Macaroni, Gushers, Capri Sun, Red Vines, Doritos, and hot dogs.

Clearly, much heavy drinking will ensue.


----------



## Fuzzy

brisket, ribs, pulled pork.. the works... but somebody else will be cooking.


----------



## Tracyarts

Tonight, we'll be having what we had last night.

Hickory smoked ribs, cucumber salad, and fresh zipper peas cooked with ham and veggies.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

I have chicken parts in the pot on slow simmer (with onion, carrot, celery, and garlic) for chile verde chicken enchiladas tomorrow.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hawiian Pizza


----------



## spiritangel

Creamy bacon and mushroom noodles (which I use in place of pasta these days tastes the same but never feel quite so weighted down)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mushroom & bacon quiche, some heavenly pastrami, dolmades, seafood & pasta salad, an assortment of seasoned olives, and a little zinfandel.

I made the quiche; the rest came from the happy grocery that I only get to visit when I trek in to the 'city'.

View attachment 108984


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a nearly fat free ratatouille type dish for dinner and i ate too much. It was good. I thought i'd want to put something like this over pasta but it was just fine without!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken sandwich with corn and baked beans


----------



## dharmabean

Left over steak and baby red potatoes from dinner last night mixed in a sauce pan with heavy cream, little butter, minced garlic, seasonings, Italian cheese blend (Romano, Smoky Provolone, Parmesan). Cooked slowly together to create a Alfredo sauce.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet & Sour Pork


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade pizza with Italian sausage, pepperoni, and anchovies.


----------



## cinnamonkiss

I feel like making my special tonight......am having a BBW mac with seasoned homemade fries, a tall milkshake (chocolate that is):bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with sliced potatoes and sweet potatoes


----------



## HottiMegan

I decided some crappy food was in order.. cheese pizza. I just didn't feel up for chopping a bunch of veggies and cooking them. So we went bad food but hubs sugar wasn't bad after, so that's good.


----------



## Fuzzy

bacon ranch pasta salad with pumpernickel rubens


----------



## spiritangel

A tin of tomato soup which I amped up with a wee tub of philly chive and onion cream cheese and had with some bake at home turkish bread was pretty damn good to would happily do it again.


----------



## Deven

Amazing taco salad and a quesadilla from the new Tex Mex restaurant in town.


----------



## Lovelyone

Two gorton's fish fillets, sliced cucumbers and tomatoes and some colby jack cheese cubes.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Four crunchy tacos from Taco Bell with generous amounts of mild sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking a big salad with carrots and cilantro and avocado.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork steaks with white rice, sweet peas, and french bread


----------



## EMH1701

Veggie burger with onion rings.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Broiled pork chops and mac n cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

Taco Salad!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## breeislove

buffalo chicken quesadilla with a side of fresh avocado and cherry tomatoes with a big glass of sweet iced tea.


----------



## Jim Miller

Herb-encrusted pork--my own concoction--with potatoes stewed in onions.


----------



## spiritangel

Battered deep fried seafood sticks and maybe some hot chips (ie fried fat french fries lol) I am in a comfort food mood and also had a pretty healthy lunch


----------



## EMH1701

I had ham slices, peas, and corn. It was pretty good.


----------



## HottiMegan

Nachos. I didn't feel like fussing. My foot still hurts from stepping on legos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken wings with sweet potatoe fries, and green beans


----------



## spiritangel

An experiment slow cooked pork belly in honey and red wine vinegar with ginger and garlic that I will later roast so the outside goes all crispy and serve with not sure maybe fries or some veggies


----------



## EMH1701

Baked fish, steamed beet greens, and peas. Yeah, beet greens aren't that bad. They taste kind of like spinach, and lots of people substitute them as such when they grow beets in their gardens. I got these free so I'm trying to use them up. Put a little bit of butter or olive oil and salt on them when you cook them up.


----------



## Fuzzy

I like my beet greens ( turnip greens, spinach, etc) with hot pepper vinegar and/or tabasco.


----------



## HottiMegan

creamy veggie soup with soysages


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mac and cheese (made with extra-sharp Tillamook cheddar) with lil'smokies..


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> homemade mac and cheese (made with extra-sharp Tillamook cheddar) with lil'smokies..



I LOVE that cheese! I get it for making cheese balls at christmas. It's so sharp and just melts in your mouth.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lamb with potato, baked beans, and bread


----------



## HottiMegan

I made what we've called Broken Noodles forever. It's ziti or any sort of short tubular noodle with tomatoes, artichoke hearts, black olives, onions and red peppers. I used some Dreamfield pasta so hubs sugar won't spike too badly.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're having stir fry.. possibly with some brown rice.


----------



## EMH1701

Had a veggie burger with Swiss cheese and homemade coleslaw (adapted from one of the Joy of Cooking recipes). Get a bag of shredded cabbage, add some mayo and half a diced onion, then go through your spice cabinet and add a pinch or two of the following if you have it on hand:

Dill
Parsley
Cilantro
Caraway seeds
Tarragon
Sage
Thyme (a little goes a long ways)
Little bit of salt

It wound up being pretty good.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Squash casserole, because I tasted one at a cookout on the 4th of July that was the best I ever had and I wanted to eat the whole thing! Of course I can't go by a recipe, because I always use whatever I have on hand, but I sort of remember the recipe the lady gave me included BOTH mayo and sour cream! 

So mine (in the oven now) has sautéed yellow squash, grated cheddar, and some leftover onion dip with a whopping spoon of mayo stirred in. Topped with crushed Cheez-its and some more cheese.


----------



## spiritangel

fully loaded fried rice (loads of veggies beef, bacon, chicken and prawns)


----------



## Fuzzy

spiritangel said:


> fully loaded fried rice (loads of veggies beef, bacon, chicken and prawns)



For some reason.. that made me crave (Cajun) dirty rice.


----------



## HottiMegan

Taco Salad for us grown ups and nachos or quesadillas for the boys.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight I am making turkey burgers with tots and fries.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade pizza with anchovies and Italian sausage.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Custom made pizza with mango bbq sauce, goat cheese, apple, chicken


----------



## Lovelyone

tuna salad with lettuce on a pita pocket, sliced veggies and some cheese cubes.


----------



## spiritangel

I am actually making my fried rice today as some of the stuff I needed was still frozen

soo I made pansketti last night and it will be fully loaded fried rice tonight


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making a hot dog and homemade coleslaw. I <3 summer foods.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ground Beef Tacos


----------



## Fuzzy

reuben hot dogs ( sauerkraut, melted swiss, russian dressing ) and bacon ranch pasta salad


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Beef fajitas for the whole crew.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sirlon steak with corn on the cob and peppers stuffed with bacon cheese in it.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover green bean hotdish.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made enchiladas with fresh corn tortillas, homemade beans, kale, cilantro and just a sprinkling of cheese. I'm new to using kale but it added a nice flavor to dinner! I"m so darned full!


----------



## Lovelyone

1/2 of a popcorn chicken and cheddar cheese wrap, grapes, sliced cucumbers, some green pepper slices and 2 stalks of celery with peanut butter. mmm.


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## Lovelyone

Bro-in-law is cooking out on the grill so tonight I will have a hamburger patty with A-1 and a small salad with dressing. Yum.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Biscuits with bacon and fresh local honey.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I got the 2 for $5 Mix n Match at Burger King. I went with the chicken and fish sandwiches. Gross! Just hot, oozing pieces of grease. Never again.

BTW, I wish had eaten with ConnieLynn. Her meals always look top notch.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken quesdillas


----------



## ConnieLynn

ScreamingChicken said:


> I got the 2 for $5 Mix n Match at Burger King. I went with the chicken and fish sandwiches. Gross! Just hot, oozing pieces of grease. Never again.
> 
> BTW, I wish had eaten with ConnieLynn. Her meals always look top notch.



Stop in any time


----------



## HottiMegan

I ate a huge asian style salad and a slice of the boys pizza


----------



## spiritangel

The same thing I have been eating for almost a week now fully loaded fried rice (I made up the batch and mixed everything together now I just fry and add my flavourings each time I want to eat it)


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm marinating chicken and pork in Catalina(tm) dressing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

McDonald's cheeseburger and french fries:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Roasted pepper tomato soup with spinach, onions and ham flavored TVP.


----------



## Rojodi

Crack pot roasted chicken, smashed potatoes, gravy, creamed garlic spnnach


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork chops with bake beans, salad, and green peppers.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade pizza.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My version of a BLT (turkey bacon, shredded lettuce, Whataburger brand Spicy Ketchup, and American cheese on whole wheat) with salt & vinegar chips.


----------



## Fuzzy

OOoooooohhh... Whataburger....


----------



## Fuzzy

Syrian spicy red lentils and veggies over couscous


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Had steamed crabs tonight.


----------



## EMH1701

Hotdogs, homemade fruit salad, and regular salad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Corn beef with potatoes, cabbage, soda bread, heiniken, and peach pie.


----------



## Tracyarts

Dairy Queen tacos. Been craving them for too, too long.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

tossed asian salad with almonds and wonton strips, pork lo mien, chicken egg rolls


----------



## EMH1701

Fish (trout), baked potato, coleslaw, and fruit salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm wiped out from swimming this afternoon. So we're going to beak our diet and go to Mountain Mikes for the all you can eat pizza night. They have a nice salad bar that i gorge myself on. (oh and some good pizza too )


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Apple and bacon pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

Hubs was called back into work, so we're doing simple. burritos and salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tex-mex dine out: shredded beef taco, black bean tostada, smothered chile verde burrito, chile colorado cheese enchilada, beef tamale combo plate

:eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with stuffing, broccoli, and dinner rolls


----------



## Lovelyone

Blueberry Pancakes and sausage.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy joes


----------



## HottiMegan

low carb pasta with onions, red bell peppers, black olives, artichoke hearts and spinach with basil and garlic for seasoning.


----------



## Lovelyone

sliced roast beef, cheese cubes,sliced veggies, a King's Hawaiian bun, and some grapes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hamburgers with stuffing and corn on the cob.


----------



## spiritangel

Slow cooked roast chicken (cooked on a bed of leeks and garlic and finished in the turbo oven for crispy skin), roast potato, pumpkin and sweet potato and gravy of course

oh and some stuffing


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Hot dogs topped with dill pickle chips, sweet cherry peppers slices, and spicy brown mustard.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made an experimental salad dressing today and am eating a really HUGE salad (like mixing bowl sized). The boys got things that suited their fancies.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork kebabs with sweet potatoes, corn, and french bread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

My sister made a good chili with cornbread, but the cornbread was an experiment. She found some funky recipe that called for canned corn. What caught me by surprise was that it asked for the water that the corn was also in. it came out very good, it was just a little odd to see when she was making it.


----------



## Lovelyone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My sister made a good chili with cornbread, but the cornbread was an experiment. She found some funky recipe that called for canned corn. What caught me by surprise was that it asked for the water that the corn was also in. it came out very good, it was just a little odd to see when she was making it.



I make mine with creamed corn. It makes the cornbread more dense and tasty.  

For dinner I am having 2 pita halves filled with roast beef, lettuce. tomato, cheese and mayo. In addition I made sliced cucumbers and tomatoes.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork chops with vegetable mix, grilled tomatoes, and sweet potato bread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't want to cook so we went to Subway. I had a veggie patty with swiss cheese and the works.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef fajitas


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with potatos


----------



## EMH1701

Making a Julia Child recipe -- Poulet en Cocette Bonne Femme, which is basically French for Chicken roasted with bacon, onions, and potatoes. I adapted it to split breasts because I live alone and don't care to process a whole chicken for myself. 

Looks fairly good. Essentially you brown the chicken first on the stove top with butter and bacon slices, then put it into a casserole dish with the potatoes, pearl onions, some parsley, bay leaf, and thyme, and bake it at 325 for at least an hour. Now I substituted normal onions for the pearl onions. But I'm sure it'll be just fine. Has about 20 minutes left. She does say you are supposed to baste it with the juices.


----------



## Saoirse

Boiled hot dogs (ugh), burnt sweet potato fries (ugh) and brown salad without Caesar dressing (the only one I like)


----------



## Lovelyone

a slice of pizza with spicy sausage, pepperoni, pineapple and tomato. YUM.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bell peppers stuffed with ground beef and salad


----------



## EMH1701

Baked trout with potato and corn. Very tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bratwurst with barbeque beans


----------



## HottiMegan

The boys are out of town with their grandpa so i'm making enchiladas. We're going to have all the meals that the boys turn their noses up. (they love enchiladas but still  )


----------



## spiritangel

garlic prawn stir fry


----------



## spiritangel

Nope changed my mind garlic prawn and oven roasted mushroom risotto 

oh yeah going fancy smancy here tonight


----------



## HottiMegan

A thai inspired peanut butter/coconut milk stir fry over a brown rice/quinoa concoction.


----------



## Lovelyone

Roast beef pita with tomato cheese, lettuce, mayo.
Cantaloupe, cucumber slices, and some olives.


----------



## Fuzzy

shredded bbq beef


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking spaghetti with lots of onions added to the sauce and some fresh basil from the farmers.


----------



## EMH1701

Sort of homemade pizza with store bought Tuscan crust, anchovies and pepperoni. Good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Sort of homemade pizza with store bought Tuscan crust, anchovies and pepperoni. Good stuff.



Anchovies are not created equal. I want to know the brand that you use.


----------



## Fuzzy

bbq beef wraps.. probably with sweet potato fries


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey Bacon Submarino from Fazoli's


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> Anchovies are not created equal. I want to know the brand that you use.



I just buy the kind on my grocery store shelves. Not sure of the brand as I didn't really look. My local grocery store doesn't exactly carry a wide variety of anchovies, though.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef strip steak with grilled cabbage, stir fry, and french bread


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> I just buy the kind on my grocery store shelves. Not sure of the brand as I didn't really look. My local grocery store doesn't exactly carry a wide variety of anchovies, though.



The backstory on this is that one of my favorite pizza places is a little one shot that only serves during lunch and has traditional pizza ovens, and their own crust, and on and on.. wonderful pizza, calzones, etc. They also make a from scratch Caesar salad dressing using anchovies. I always get it, and sometimes order a slice with anchovies. Great pizza.

But when I buy my own.. its another creature altogether. I'm afraid I missed something. :doh:


----------



## EMH1701

Fuzzy said:


> The backstory on this is that one of my favorite pizza places is a little one shot that only serves during lunch and has traditional pizza ovens, and their own crust, and on and on.. wonderful pizza, calzones, etc. They also make a from scratch Caesar salad dressing using anchovies. I always get it, and sometimes order a slice with anchovies. Great pizza.
> 
> But when I buy my own.. its another creature altogether. I'm afraid I missed something. :doh:



I think it was this kind. That was all the store had. I only got one tin.

http://www.gourmetitalian.com/roland-anchovies-p/347.htm?gclid=CLars5mw7LgCFY4WMgod9noASg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

T-bone steak with potato salad and texas bread


----------



## missyj1978

Chicken Alfredo with cheese bread :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

I've got a beef roast in the crock pot with mushrooms, onion, celery, carrot, red potatoes, thyme, garlic, pepper, salt, and red wine. All the juices that cook out of it over the course of the day will end up being used as gravy base tonight. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701

Spicy quinoa and beans. Cleaning out the fridge.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Angel hair pasta with chicken, garlic, onion, mushrooms, saffron cream sauce, and fresh parm. 

Later I'll go out for a Friday night milkshake with a friend.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made enchiladas tonight since my boys are home and i have to cook something appealing to my father in law. I stuffed my food processor to the gills twice with fresh baby spinach and chopped it fine. Then chopped two bunches of cilantro in it. I spread it on every layer, so it should be quite tasty and have the added health benefit of spinach. (i try to sneak spinach in almost everything so my boys can get some greens) The rest of the toppings were cheese, beans and Boca meatless crumbles. So tomorrow we're all going to be farting like crazy


----------



## Fuzzy

cold Vietnamese noodles


----------



## spiritangel

Leftover honey soy chicken legs, sundried tomatoes and char grilled capsicum from the picnic, with some crackers, smoked oysters and olives


----------



## HottiMegan

we're grilling burgers and corn and having pasta salad. For dessert i made vegan fruit crisp. It looks beautiful. I'll post a photo later.


----------



## EMH1701

Grilled steak, corn on the cob, and a baked potato.


----------



## spiritangel

T bone steak, foil roasted potato, broccoli and cauliflower, Wilted baby spinach and bacon and mushroom creamy sauce oh yeah spoiling myself tonight


----------



## ConnieLynn

spiritangel said:


> T bone steak, foil roasted potato, broccoli and cauliflower, Wilted baby spinach and bacon and mushroom creamy sauce oh yeah spoiling myself tonight



I'm coming to eat with you!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grilled chicken, lobster, tomato, and french bread.


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm coming to eat with you!



Anytime  it sounds so much fancier than it is to make


----------



## Lovelyone

a grilled bbq pork chop, foil package of home style (carrots, cauliflower, broccoli, and corn) veggies in garlic butter sauce and cut up cantaloupe and strawberries for dessert.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken, pasta, and veggie mix.


----------



## EMH1701

Flounder and mussels sauteed in a beer/butter combination, brussel sprouts, and corn. Was good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffed peppers with broccoli and spinach


----------



## HottiMegan

Spa-meggie and wheatballs. (we're watching King of the Hill, so the title to dinner inspired it  )


----------



## spiritangel

home topped pizza base


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a big asian salad. the menfolk can eat leftovers.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oven baked chciken with salad


----------



## spiritangel

Going vegetarian tonight

Mexican stuffed mushrooms


----------



## ConnieLynn

BLT salad. Everything that would be on the sandwich, just no bread.


----------



## EMH1701

Chicken, couscous, and peas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheeseburger, corn on the cob, and jello


----------



## HottiMegan

I had a curried spinach concoction for a late lunch.. now i'm wanting some more food.. just trying to figure out what.. i'm thinking spaghetti.


----------



## spiritangel

Making Hamburger Wraps (everything that goes on a burger in a wrap cause I have no buns)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hot dogs in a blanket with green beans


----------



## EMH1701

Made the Joy of Cooking shrimp scampi recipe tonight -- having with the low-carb Shirataki noodles. Those aren't too bad.


----------



## HottiMegan

We're in need of a grocery trip.. I am thinking of throwing together a soup or stir fry for dinner. We're getting pizza tomorrow and i'm so excited! I haven't had pizza in SOOOO long!


----------



## AmyJo1976

I had Brooklyn Deep Dish with everything on it tonight. I was delish


----------



## spiritangel

Making myself vietnamese or thai I can never remember which it is style prawn spring rolls (the kind in a rice paper wrapper)


----------



## Victoria08

I'm going to have a spicy Southwest wrap from Delicado's tonight. Maybe some salad on the side..:eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Broiled salmon and grits.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Red Lobster and combos


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making noodle free vegan lasagna today. I slice eggplant really thin and zucchini really thin and use them in place of pasta. Then i use tofu for the ricotta and no ooey gooey cheese added. It's really yummy.


----------



## EMH1701

Salad with baby kale, fresh mushrooms, blackberries, and black beans. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## HottiMegan

changed my mind on the lasagna.. made taco salad instead. I made guacamole to go with it too.. so yummy!!


----------



## Dromond

Tonight was chicken piccata with broiled asparagus on the side, and dark chocolate brownies for desert.


----------



## cinnamitch

We had Italian turkey sausage with peppers on a bun and loaded sweet potatoes. The potatoes were topped with black beans, peppers and low fat mexican shredded cheese and a spoon full of non fat plain greek yogurt. Very filling and less than 600 calories for the whole meal.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chilli:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

baked cellentani pasta casserole with vodka sauce, alfredo, and feather shredded mozzarella. Italian green beans and gahhhlic bread on the side


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making baked tofu, which I'm going to have with salad. I haven't make baked tofu in awhile.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Pizza from Little Ceasers. Time for a day off from cooking.


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> I'm making baked tofu, which I'm going to have with salad. I haven't make baked tofu in awhile.



I'm curious, how do you do to your baked tofu?


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm feeling off today, so it's going to be a Grabba day. Grabba whatever you can to eat. I'll probably have a salad.


----------



## EMH1701

HottiMegan said:


> I'm curious, how do you do to your baked tofu?



The recipe I have is in the Veganomicon. I'm not vegan, but I have vegetarian/vegan cookbooks in my collection. You are supposed to marinate the tofu pieces beforehand, but I didn't do that. Put them on a baking sheet at 400 degrees for 20 minutes, then flip over and bake for another 10 minutes. I drizzled some olive oil and sea salt over them, and they were pretty good. If you like spicy, cayenne pepper or chili powder would probably work too.


----------



## cinnamitch

Homemade Pita pizzas. Cheese, sauce, canadian bacon, tiny bit of turkey italian sausage,peppers and onions on top of a multi-grain pita. Cooked in oven till cheese melted. Yummy!


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> The recipe I have is in the Veganomicon. I'm not vegan, but I have vegetarian/vegan cookbooks in my collection. You are supposed to marinate the tofu pieces beforehand, but I didn't do that. Put them on a baking sheet at 400 degrees for 20 minutes, then flip over and bake for another 10 minutes. I drizzled some olive oil and sea salt over them, and they were pretty good. If you like spicy, cayenne pepper or chili powder would probably work too.



I've made tofu like that before. I make a HUGE batch at a time and it's gone in a flash. I just love tofu 
I'm not vegan 100% either. I have a hard time going without cheese.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lemon Herb Chicken with a tomato Relish and Corn Potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

reuben dogs


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover chilli


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken, couscous, and peas. Yay for leftover night.


----------



## ConnieLynn

So I'm sitting here thinking that I just don't have the energy to cook supper, then I see this and think yum! Then I remember that I cooked three chicken breasts last night in preparation for not having energy tonight. Off to the kitchen I go! Thanks HJG 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Lemon Herb Chicken with a tomato Relish and Corn Potatoes


----------



## HottiMegan

I am at a loss and my stomach is growling. I really just want to go lay down and sleep. I stayed up reading really late last night. I think i'm going to make spaghetti, it's easy and quick.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Little Caesar's Pizza ...after having pizza rolls last night....and a frozen pizza the night before...see a trend developing here?:doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork chops, sliced potatos, and corn


----------



## Fuzzy

I made fixins for shepherd's pie.. but I got the sauce too thin. So I altered course, and baked some biscuits. Shepherd's pie (stew?) over biscuits.


----------



## Jah

Leftover pizza :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make a small pan of lasagna for me and the boys. Hubs is off tonight doing obedience training for the dog.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ConnieLynn said:


> So I'm sitting here thinking that I just don't have the energy to cook supper, then I see this and think yum! Then I remember that I cooked three chicken breasts last night in preparation for not having energy tonight. Off to the kitchen I go! Thanks HJG



awww I'm glad. I hope dinner turned out fantastic.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> awww I'm glad. I hope dinner turned out fantastic.



I made chicken salad, which I also had for lunch today and just finished off for supper tonight.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Meatloaf and pasta salad


----------



## EMH1701

Didn't feel like cooking tonight, so I made myself an egg salad sandwich. It was good.


----------



## HottiMegan

Oh yeah! Chinese for dinner.. Sweet and sour tofu, chow mein, garlic broccoli yummo!!


----------



## EMH1701

Green bean hot dish, the kind with tomatoes, bacon, and topped with cheese. Good stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey and cheese sandwich with pasta salad


----------



## HottiMegan

pesto pasta.. i'm being a bad girl


----------



## EMH1701

I made a Julia Child recipe, roast chicken breast with cream and mushrooms. Had some broccoli and corn on the side. Haven't done that in a while. I've whittled down the inexpensive cuts of meat to the expensive and hard-to-find varieties.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fried egg and cheese sandwich with a coke. Hello Bama roots


----------



## HottiMegan

super easy, filling, not too nutritious chili mac. IT's got beans in it and low carb pasta.. so it's got that going for it!


----------



## spiritangel

Leftover home made chicken, mushroom and leek pie (from the juices of the chicken I slow cooked with leeks yesterday the rest will become sandwiches and roast chook and veggies)


----------



## HottiMegan

I think salad for dinner is in order. I feel like crud, no cooking for me!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with potato and green beans


----------



## Fuzzy

lil sleazers pep and three meat pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

Some sort of ratatouille concoction over rice or pasta. I have a HUGE eggplant i got at the farmers market and some peppers and zukes that need to be eaten.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HottiMegan said:


> Some sort of ratatouille concoction over rice or pasta. I have a HUGE eggplant i got at the farmers market and some peppers and zukes that need to be eaten.



I had the same issue with some zucchini I bought at a farmers market. It was absurdly huge and I had to figure out ways to not let it go to waste.


----------



## agnieszka

pasta with mushrooms and peanut sauce (got some roasted butternut squash in the fridge so that might end up mixed in too)


----------



## Rojodi

poulet frit, pommes de terre en purée et de la sauce, haricots verts

Sounds fancy when said in French?

fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans


----------



## HottiMegan

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had the same issue with some zucchini I bought at a farmers market. It was absurdly huge and I had to figure out ways to not let it go to waste.



If you don't get turned off by vegan, this is my FAVORITE soup that uses up zucchini. I add about double the basil though  http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2009/09/creamy-zucchini-and-basil-soup.html


----------



## HottiMegan

Ended up having to go to the doctor for my eldest and got tired.. so we're waiting anxiously for a pizza to arrive. I'm having a big salad with it too.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ultimate cheeseburger with curly fries from Jack in the Box


----------



## HottiMegan

I made lasagna with eggplant slices instead of noodles.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pulled Pork Sandwich and Potato Salad


----------



## HottiMegan

It's just going to be me and Alex tonight, so i'm probably going to make something like mac n cheese. The older boys are having Chipotle after the dog obedience class.


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken and vegetables (cauliflower, red onion, carrots, and Asian long eggplant) in Makhani sauce (a very rich, creamy, and spice-filled Indian sauce). And some plain rice to serve it over.

I already cooked the main dish this morning, I think it tastes better reheated after the chicken and veggies have had a chance to soak up the sauce all day. 

Tracy


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken breast with broccoli and cheetos


----------



## HottiMegan

It's 8:20 and i haven't eaten since like 11ish. I'm hungry, tired and not sure what to eat.. i'm thinking a quick pasta with tomato sauce and left over spinach pesto i made.


----------



## AuntHen

I bought a wonderful caraway rye from the farmer's market yesterday, so I went to the store today and bought some corned beef, salami and sauerkraut to make my favorite sandwich...

REUBEN!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh yeah :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey breast with cranberry rolls, vegetable mix, and vegetable mix.


----------



## HottiMegan

superfood burgers and corn, all grilled just before the rain set in.. we got lucky!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ribs and dutch oven taters, with grilled corn and salad (radishes from my garden).


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight I am making my roast mushrooms (in red wine vinigar) risotto with leeks and baby spinach dinner for the nex few nights


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just threw stuff together lol
Cilantro lime chicken
turkey sausage
salad mix
cilantro
strawberries
chili hummus
blueberries
some kind of salad. It's good, but odd.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## HottiMegan

:eat2::eat2:taco salad:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Chicken
bratwurst burger
some salad lol


----------



## EMH1701

I attempted to make Julia Child's fish quenelles.  I forgot to grease the baking pan beforehand since the cookbook didn't tell me to. She usually tells you everything you need to know and then some, but the top part was still quite tasty. Obviously, I need more baking practice. It's not something I do normally other than making Irish soda bread once in a while.


----------



## Fuzzy

pho (its pronounced Pha)


----------



## HottiMegan

I suspect i wont want to cook so probably salad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with potatos and cole slaw


----------



## Dromond

A loaded baked potato. YUM!


----------



## EMH1701

Didn't want to cook, so I had a frozen dinner with pot roast, potatoes, and carrots. Was ok.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy Joes


----------



## HottiMegan

Thai food! My family (as in parents and brothers and my little family) is getting together for a night before the wedding dinner. I haven't had Thai in ages!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken sandwich with cole slaw and salad


----------



## Jon Blaze

Another salad and a kale shake.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Sushi!! And I will be following that with a few strong cocktails.


----------



## spiritangel

I have chicken in the slow cooker that I will turn part of into a chicken and veggie pie which will be dinner tonight


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I made chicken in the slow cooker tonight too.  

View attachment Chicken Arrabiata over TJs Brown Rice_small.jpg


Chicken breasts, covered in arrabiata sauce, sherry, garlic cloves, basil and oregano, in the crockpot for three hours on high. Served over brown rice, with a bowl of spinach. This was SO delicious. The chicken was so tender it practically fell apart when you tapped it with a fork. The sauce has a kick to it because it's arrabiata, and the sherry just adds a little something extra. YUM.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bruschetta pizza


----------



## EMH1701

I just had munchies last night. Wasn't feeling particularly hungry or ambitious in terms of cooking. Might cook something tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I made chicken in the slow cooker tonight too.
> 
> Chicken breasts, covered in arrabiata sauce, sherry, garlic cloves, basil and oregano, in the crockpot for three hours on high. Served over brown rice, with a bowl of spinach. This was SO delicious. The chicken was so tender it practically fell apart when you tapped it with a fork. The sauce has a kick to it because it's arrabiata, and the sherry just adds a little something extra. YUM.



Where did you find the Arrabiata? Or was it homemade?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Fuzzy said:


> Where did you find the Arrabiata? Or was it homemade?



Trader Joe's, actually.  Delish.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Same thing as usual: Chicken parmesan, some sort of macaroni, reheated, maybe some grated cheese, repeat.


----------



## missyj1978

Bbq chicken pizza :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

Seared salmon, bibb lettuce salad and lentils.

Probably fresh strawberries and yogurt for dessert... don't know yet.


----------



## Victoria08

I'm probably going to have a pork chop with some corn and mashed potatoes. Nothing fancy.


----------



## bigsexy920

Marinated and grilled London Broil, garden salad, smashed potatoes and corn on the cob. It was a summer dinner on a cool late summer evening.


----------



## HottiMegan

we got a TON of leftovers from my brothers reception. They were going to toss the food so my parents went and got a bunch of containers. Well i didn't know we'd be sent home with it all.. So we're going to have "chicken" fajita salad and cupcakes for dessert.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Japanese noodles with pork and white rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

S.O.S. (On biscuits actually.. but that would be S.O.B.)


----------



## HottiMegan

More left over wedding food. I figure quesadillas for the boys and salad for hubs and me.


----------



## agnieszka

beetroot and smoked sage soup with giant cous cous and few drops of soya cream (alpro)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison chops with broccoli and salad


----------



## Jeannie

Cleaned out the frig stir-fry. Very Hot Wok, coconut oil, broccoli, carrots, red bell, zucchini, red onion, celery, water chestnuts, pineapple, cubed chicken, and peanut sauce. :eat2: Leftovers will be served over brown rice. (didn't have any rice made)


----------



## EMH1701

Nothing spectacular. Wound up having ramen noodle soup because I volunteered at a Toastmasters event and got home too late to do any actual cooking.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Big Mac with french fries


----------



## HottiMegan

TIme to clean out the fridge.. so i'm going to make a stir fry of the veggies that need to be eaten.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak fillet with broccoli, jello, and dinner rolls


----------



## EMH1701

Frozen pepperoni pizza.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm kicking the diet in the teeth with mac n cheese. It's been a stressful week.. i need some comfort food. Salad doesn't cut it.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Honey chicken and and egg roll :eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fiery Doritos Taco with beef taco and burrito


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken stir fry with maifun and potstickers


----------



## HottiMegan

peanut butter noodles I use that recipe but add coconut milk and more onions. it's one of Max's favorite meals.


----------



## agnieszka

HottiMegan said:


> peanut butter noodles I use that recipe but add coconut milk and more onions. it's one of Max's favorite meals.



I haven't tried this one yet  I am planning to do sweet potatoe and black beans burgers tomorrow


----------



## Dromond

BBQ pork ribs, edamame and pierogies. I've never had edamame before, and I quite liked it. Very tasty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Magirita Pizza


----------



## EMH1701

Roast split chicken breast, carrots, celery, and corn.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ribs with broccoli and brown rice


----------



## HottiMegan

Noodle-less eggplant lasagna. It smells so good.


----------



## EMH1701

HottiMegan said:


> Noodle-less eggplant lasagna. It smells so good.



How do you do lasagna without noodles?


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken-fried-pork (boneless pork chops, cube steak-style) using flour-egg-panko fried in olive oil. With dutch oven taters and grilled corn


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> How do you do lasagna without noodles?



I slice eggplant and zucchini really thin and use it in place of noodles. Hubs is diabetic so i try to do really low carb as much as possible.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I slice eggplant and zucchini really thin and use it in place of noodles. Hubs is diabetic so i try to do really low carb as much as possible.



ratatouille lasagna?


----------



## spiritangel

I had scrambled eggs and wholemeal lebanese bread


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

chicken and dumplings! :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

HottiMegan said:


> I slice eggplant and zucchini really thin and use it in place of noodles. Hubs is diabetic so i try to do really low carb as much as possible.



Interesting. Thanks for the idea. I know they have tofu noodles now, but I haven't seen any for lasagna.


----------



## lily352

Anti-biotic-free turkey burgers on the stove with cheese served up with spinach and arugula on wheat. It's so tasty. Yellow watermelon as a side. Not sure what else.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> ratatouille lasagna?



yeah, basically


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the idea. I know they have tofu noodles now, but I haven't seen any for lasagna.



You're welcome. IT's a good way to sneak LOTS of veggies into my kids 



For dinner tonight, it will be taco salad. Hubs and I are both craving huge salads. (our salad bowls are the size of a mixing bowl)


----------



## Fuzzy

chili and cornbread


----------



## spiritangel

Steak and sweet potato wedges and mushrooms


----------



## HottiMegan

spahmeggie with peppers and meatless crumbles


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade Beef Tacos


----------



## Fuzzy

tomato roasted garlic and bacon soup with grilled cheese sammiches


----------



## EMH1701

Hamburger Helper lasagna. Yes, I'm being lazy. It's been a stressful week at work and I don't feel like cooking.


----------



## HottiMegan

It was going to be a tae kwon do day for the whole family but i got sick. So Alex and I stayed home. He's having cheese toast and apple sauce (his favorite) and I'll probably have a bowl of top ramen to settle my stomach.. it's not happy right now.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork roast with potatos and italian bread


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken, yellow rice, and black bean burritos with sour cream, cheese, and buffalo sauce


----------



## HottiMegan

Bean and cheese enchiladas with cilantro and corn added in.


----------



## Fuzzy

p'sketti!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## balletguy

WAffle House

Sausage Gavey and a hash brown


----------



## HottiMegan

i want pizza really bad but will probably eat a salad since it's tae kwon do night and I haven't been in 3 months.


----------



## Fuzzy

I want a hot turkey sammich with smashed taters.  I might have to settle for pizza.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Fried chicken with potatos, cauliflower, and jello


----------



## Fuzzy

Change in dinner plans: welsh rarebit


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight Slow cooked pork belly rashers cooked in red wine vinegar, honey and garlic

I was going to do sweet tato wedges to go with it but think I may just have some salad its such a lovely summery day


----------



## AuntHen

Homemade shepherd's pie


----------



## Fuzzy

sliders


----------



## HottiMegan

Homemade pizza. Mine'll be green olives and onions. Kids are half cheese half artichoke.. hubs will be artichokes mushrooms and onions.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Bulgogi


----------



## agnieszka

few bottles of red wine and big bag of salted walkers


----------



## HottiMegan

I made a vegan frittata with zucchini, onions, basil, spinach and garlic.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover chicken, corn, and potatos


----------



## Fuzzy

spicy red lentils over couscous


----------



## HottiMegan

I want chinese food. So i'll make stir fry and have it either over quinoa/brown rice or over spaghetti noodles to make it feel a little like chow mein. (I'd use authentic noodles if i had them)


----------



## Fuzzy

Fast food at Carl's jr.  (Buffalo blue cheese six dollar burger)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pepporini and mushroom pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

tuna casserole made with extra wide egg noodles and homemade bechamel cheese sauce (which included a cup of sour cream). Crushed Lay's garlic cheese chips broiled on top.


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheese enchiladas from a local "mexican" joint. (not terribly authentic but pretty tasty nonetheless)


----------



## Rojodi

At "Cafe Roger" we're having:

Pulled pork tacos
Bacon and cheese nachos
Mixed greens and garden salad


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Roast with asparagus, corn, and orange jello


----------



## HottiMegan

so we bought GTA 5 and no one wants to leave so i'm going to make some spaghetti wiht mushrooms and onions sauteed.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Pepporini and mushroom pizza




Yummy! My favorite toppings on a pizza!!! :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pork chops, corn, onions & sweet peppers, and carrots...all on the grill! Yummy!!


----------



## tonynyc

HottiMegan said:


> so we bought GTA 5 and no one wants to leave so i'm going to make some spaghetti wiht mushrooms and onions sauteed.



HottiMegan: What are your favorite mushrooms to have with your spaghetti?



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Pork chops, corn, onions & sweet peppers, and carrots...all on the grill! Yummy!!



Ms Charlotte BBW: Now I'm getting hungry and envious. Pork Chops on the grill? Which types of Chops do you enjoy cooking with? Thick cut? Thinner Cut? Bone in ? Boneless? Favorite seasonings on them?


----------



## HottiMegan

tonynyc said:


> HottiMegan: What are your favorite mushrooms to have with your spaghetti?



My favorite mushroom is portobella but I buy a case of button mushrooms at Costco. That's what i used yesterday.


----------



## HottiMegan

I just ordered cheese pizza for the boys. (garlic bread for me) and Hubs wants a salad. I'm going to have a HUGE salad too. lettuce, mint, carrots, tofu and rice wine vinegar.. yumm!


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and maple sausage cream gravy with veggies


----------



## Iannathedriveress

1/4 Bacon Cheeseburger with fries and a Chocolate Cheesecake Blizzard from Dairy Queen


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Hot dogs with bacon inside


----------



## spiritangel

It is pamper day here today soo I have prawns and squid defrosting

thinking of making a lighter version of salt and pepper squid and doing some more prawn won tons.

With desert being a simple raspberry and elderflower sorbet (just crushed frozen raspberries with a smidge of sugar a little elederflower cordial and a touch of mineral water to help it all smash up better) 

sounds great to me


----------



## Gingembre

I do like that sorbet idea, Amanda. Will try that. 

Tonight's dinner is nothing, unless you count my glass of orange squash. I just woke up from an accidental 3 hour nap and I'm not really hungry/its a bit late. Going to take myself out for brunch tomorrow instead. Eggs benedict...mmm...!


----------



## HottiMegan

It's saturday which means we have a big, not so healthy, yummy meal. I just now decided lasagna.. gotta run out and get a couple things for it..


----------



## AuntHen

Salmon papillote (with julienned carrots and lemon slices), steamed broccoli and rice.

Dessert was a homemade fresh apple tart (with some local orchard apples that are amazingly flavorful and delicious).

Needless to say, I am stuffed. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

HottiMegan said:


> It's saturday which means we have a big, not so healthy, yummy meal. I just now decided lasagna.. gotta run out and get a couple things for it..



On the way to the store there was a coup and the menu was changed to enchiladas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pepporini Pizza


----------



## one2one

The 2009 James Beard award winning best chef in the Midwest is doing the cooking tonight! I'm so exited; I can hardly wait.


----------



## AuntHen

Food is glorrrrrious!

Roast chicken (yes the WHOLE chicken with his bottom stuffed full of lemons, garlic cloves and onions), roasted butternut squash and some lovely Chilean wine! :wubu:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork steak with potatos, Zucchini, and lemon cookies.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Turkey cheese burger, cherry tomatoes, and a nectarine. :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

Pan seared T-bone steak served with Sweet potato wedges (home made of course)


----------



## HottiMegan

Menfolk are gonna get Taco Bell food cuz we're headed down the hill for grocery shopping. I'm going to wait till we get home and have salad and maybe a bowl of stir fry or pasta..


----------



## AuntHen

fat9276 said:


> Food is glorrrrrious!
> 
> Roast chicken (yes the WHOLE chicken with his bottom stuffed full of lemons, garlic cloves and onions), roasted butternut squash and some lovely Chilean wine! :wubu:



Used above said chicken (leftovers) and made a warm, autumny soup with carrots, green peas and pasta noodles. Yea verily! :eat1:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken chili, and skillet corn bread! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef roast with mash potatos, salad, and french bread


----------



## Fuzzy

beef fajitas


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Roast Wraps


----------



## Mitchapalooza

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Beef Roast Wraps



Dang that sounds delicious lol


----------



## Tracyarts

I already got it planned out. 

BBQ seasoned pork loin chops on the George Foreman grill, Ranch Style beans, and stewed okra and tomatoes. Okra and tomatoes is major comfort food to me, so I'm really looking forward to it.

Tracy


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My dinner consisted of a Whopper with cheese and some s'mores Pop Tarts. It wasn't healthy in any shape or form, but it certainly was delicious!


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken vindaloo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with mash potatos, banana, and peach bread.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork lo mein


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover green bean hot dish. It was so-so.


----------



## spiritangel

I have the slow cooker going with a wee free range chicken sitting on a bed of leeks and garlic, with the top of the leek nestling over it like blankets (gives the chook great flavour)

and then later I am going to turn it into chicken and veggie pie with a buttery scone dough type pastry (because I forgot to buy more filo)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken and dumplings in the slow cooker, red beets, and cranberry sauce. Pumpkin cake for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## itjoe

I cooked these last night on the BGE.


----------



## AuntHen

Buffalo mozzarella and heirloom tomato salad (drizzled with olive oil and a sprinkle of sea salt), warm whole grain pita bread, fresh strawberries/raspberries and little chocolate lava cakes. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

Leftover chicken and veggie pie yummmm


----------



## HottiMegan

The menfolk are out of town for the day so i made myself a small pan of lasagna. I didn't have ricotta or cottage cheese so i used smushed up tofu and it turned out alright. I'm stuffed now.


----------



## Dromond

Takeout pizza from a little hole in the wall place in one of the worst areas of Mobile. It's also in the top ten for best pizza I've ever eaten. Sometimes the sketchiest places have the best food.


----------



## AuntHen

Dromond said:


> Takeout pizza from a little hole in the wall place in one of the worst areas of Mobile. It's also in the top ten for best pizza I've ever eaten. *Sometimes the sketchiest places have the best food*.




tru dat!---------


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffed Bell Peppers


----------



## Mitchapalooza

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Stuffed Bell Peppers



Nice those are super awesome the bell peper is really underapreciated


----------



## Fuzzy

Bejing Beef and Teriyaki Chicken from Panda Express.. big mound of chow mein


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Fuzzy said:


> Bejing Beef and Teriyaki Chicken from Panda Express.. big mound of chow mein



Yeah cool I thought we were the only ones to have a panda express


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight we're grilling steaks! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

jambalaya!


----------



## EMH1701

Still had some eggplant to use up from my speech practices, so I made Eggplant Parmesan from the Joy of Cooking recipe. It turned out pretty tasty.


----------



## one2one

Butternut squash and sage stuffing with roasted onions and pork sausage with fennel pollen on a bed of kale, wilted with roasted garlic.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy joes and salad


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken alfredo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork roast with rice and green beans


----------



## spiritangel

MMMM Pansketti covered in melted cheese yummm


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled steaks w/ mushrooms, onions & sweet peppers, baked sweet potatoes, and garlic butter broccoli :eat2:

Oh! And my homemade chocolate cake for dessert! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak fillet with potatos and asparagus


----------



## EMH1701

Chili verde leftovers. Good stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork chops with potato veggie mix and french bread


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been cold all day. I'm going to make a creamy vegan soup for dinner with cauliflower, potatoes and tons of onions. I'll probably add some chopped spinach too and maybe some kale i have sitting in the fridge in need of cooking. It's 70 degrees in the house and i can't warm up! I'm so lame sometimes


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover pork roast with rice and potato mix


----------



## Fuzzy

I want a really meaty lasagna... I'm probably going to make mac and cheese.


----------



## CastingPearls

A bowl of meatballs in sauce and a big hunk of bread, with a handful of seedless green grapes


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jambalya...


----------



## Lovelyone

I ordered an Italian sausage and beef sandwich with pepperoncini's and some onion rings. I deserve it.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bacon Swiss chicken sandwich with fries from Hardees


----------



## Fuzzy

Stouffer's Lasagna... family size.. so it takes two hours to cook. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

I made bean enchiladas for our sin dinner. I am so stuffed! Dessert will be a bowl of frozen organic cherries.


----------



## Lovelyone

Cheesy chicken/noodle casserole.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chilli with hemp beer cooked in.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

chicken sausage, grilled onions and sweet peppers, corn on the cob, and spinach couscous. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover ham and veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers..


----------



## HottiMegan

I made artichoke spaghetti. There's a super yummy sauce made locally that we can buy at Costco. I used that with a can of artichoke hearts and some boca meatless crumbles.. yummy! If only i got around to making cupcakes today


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with white rice, vegetable mix, and french bread


----------



## spiritangel

Home Made Garlic Prawns (Made with Banana Prawns pretty big but not quite king size)


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Home Made Garlic Prawns (Made with Banana Prawns pretty big but not quite king size)



This must taste so good.

I had scallop also with garlic.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Homemade mushroom and ham pizzas with my boy! He wants to bake chocolate chip cookies too...so possibly those for dessert.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shrimp Quesdilla and pumpkin beer


----------



## ConnieLynn

A fat and juicy bloody mary followed by I'm not sure yet ....

View attachment 110815


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Cheeseburger Pie.

https://www.facebook.com/schattenja...066.1073741829.100002890172390&type=3&theater


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Shrimp Quesdilla and pumpkin beer




Pumpkin beer??!!  :bow:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Pumpkin beer??!!  :bow:



Yep, its awesome. Its a local beer called Ofallon pumpkin beer.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not feeling like cooking. I made the boys grilled cheese, i'm going to throw some sort of pasta concoction together. I wanted salad but my guts are saying they need a break.


----------



## Fuzzy

Seven-way Cincinnati style chili with spaghetti noodles, sour cream, pinto beans, shredded cheese, chopped tomato, sliced jalapenos, white onions, and oyster crackers.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover eggplant Parmesan. It's quite good.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> Seven-way Cincinnati style chili with spaghetti noodles, sour cream, pinto beans, shredded cheese, chopped tomato, sliced jalapenos, white onions, and oyster crackers.



I want this ^^. I'm having no name chicken & rice soup with crackers. Long day, and no desire to cook.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey and gravy with vegetables


----------



## Fuzzy

the last of the lasagna


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken Nachos


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled pastrami reubens with dill rye and brown mustard


----------



## Tracyarts

It's just me tonight, and I'm making something special. A pasture-grazed sirloin, a big pile of sauteed mushrooms, and some mashed cauliflower (faux)tatoes with Greek yogurt, dill, garlic, and feta. Dessert is going to be a sliced Granny Smith apple and some caramel sauce to dip it in. 

Tracy


----------



## Lovelyone

we are having bbq little smokies, seasoned french fries, and corn. Nothing fancy.


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade pumpkin soup. Get a can of unsweetened pumpkin filling (they are copious this time of year), an onion, some butter, milk, and seasonings. I used cinnamon, cardamom, ajwain, and ginger since they are good earthy flavors to go with the pumpkin. Added some diced potatoes also, though sweet potatoes probably would've been better. The broth tastes really good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Corn and potato soup


----------



## spiritangel

I went very eat pray love tonight doing mini asparagus, 2 fried eggs sunny side up and some leg ham off the bone 

and the made 3 dozen mini chocolate cupcakes with chocolate buttercream icing ( froze 2 dozen and also some of the buttercream but did frost a dozen for me to eat at leaisure)

Also ate a fair bit of the mix it was so delish why are some cake batters nicer than the end product ? (Cupcakes are delish just the batter was all yummy and chocolatey and almost pudding like)


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken lettuce wraps and some hot and sour soup. Takeout, not homemade.

Tracy


----------



## ConnieLynn

Frozen crepe manicotti from Aldi. They come plain and you add your own sauce and cook in the oven. I taste tested before taking the photo. Not bad, but not thrilling either. 


View attachment 110908


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Bean and chicken soup


----------



## CastingPearls

I made rigatoni and veal meatballs. It was awesome.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm being tortured with the smell of soup cooking but i have to wait for it to cook! I'm so farken hungry! I only ate a peanut butter and jelly sammy today. (Been super busy)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Yep, its awesome. Its a local beer called Ofallon pumpkin beer.



Funny thing is...I don't even drink beer...but it's PUMPKIN BEER! And I LOVE pumpkins!


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and chipped beef cream gravy


----------



## EMH1701

I am making shrimp scampi tonight, with some cooked frozen veggies on the side.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Lemon butter chicken with veggie pasta.


----------



## Lovelyone

We had what my sister calls Texas Mess. Essentially it is Doritos with taco meat,cheese, sour cream and salsa on top. Mini bite sized taco salad.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Lovelyone said:


> We had what my sister calls Texas Mess. Essentially it is Doritos with taco meat,cheese, sour cream and salsa on top. Mini bite sized taco salad.



Thats sound really delicoius:eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Meatloaf with salad and bread


----------



## HottiMegan

Chili-mac 
Max's request.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled chicken burritos with rice and black beans (and southwestern ranch)(and lettuce/diced tomato)(on these huge oversized flour tortillas)


----------



## Rojodi

Making crepes, filling them with chocolate caramel peanut butter, either apples or bananas, and potato sticks :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm having a hard day.. thinking about getting some chinese take out..


----------



## Lovelyone

corn dogs and potato wedges


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Stopped at Wendy's and had a pretzel pub chicken sammy, and a strawberry lemonade. OMG! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork steaks with potatos and broccoli.


----------



## Fuzzy

Albondigas (Mexican meatball) soup


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BBQ pork with rice and green beans


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm craving some vegan creamy soup. We're going to the gym this evening and i figure having soup after would be a yummy thing. It'll have lots of spinach and onions and whatever veggies i can find to toss in it. Hopefully i still have some hash brown potatoes in the freezer cuz i don't want to chop up potatoes!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

chicken enchiladas and rice


----------



## CastingPearls

meatloaf with forest mushroom gravy and garlic smashed potatoes drizzled with black truffle oil


----------



## FatAndProud

wendy's chicken pub, UNSALTED fries so they're hot, lg choc frosty....and still hungry.

Fat girl problems.


----------



## Yakatori

FatAndProud said:


> "_wendy's chicken pub, *UNSALTED fries so they're hot*, lg choc frosty....and still hungry.
> 
> Fat girl problems._"


I hope you're kidding. But, somehow, I know...  You know, it's precisely that kind of _gamesmanship_... 



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> "_Stopped at Wendy's and had a pretzel pub chicken sammy, and a strawberry lemonade. OMG! :eat2:_"


Hmm...maybe I will have to check this thing out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yakatori said:


> I hope you're kidding. But, somehow, I know... You know, it's precisely that kind of _gamesmanship_...
> 
> Hmm...maybe I will have to check this thing out.



I actually tried the pretzel pub chicken sandwich.. wasn't a fan myself. lol


----------



## FatAndProud

Requesting "unsalted" fries at any fast food establishment will ensure the _freshness_. However, you are not guaranteed the regular portion because the employee has to drop a fresh batch of fries and may be #$*(#&$*&#&^$&*#  at you.


Yakatori said:


> I hope you're kidding. But, somehow, I know... You know, it's precisely that kind of _gamesmanship_...
> 
> Hmm...maybe I will have to check this thing out.



I like it without their tomatoes. I'm spoiled and only like fresh tomatoes from the farm or garden. However, if you ask them for extra sauce...mmmm. I want it dripping on my chins and cheeks - that's what napkins are for, right? :blush:


BigBeautifulMe said:


> I actually tried the pretzel pub chicken sandwich.. wasn't a fan myself. lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Golden Carrol


----------



## Fuzzy

pork stirfry with udon noodles


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Mushroom tortellini in a sun-dried tomato Alfredo sauce and asparagus


----------



## Fuzzy

if my feet stop hurting, I was thinking of a traditional Irish stew.. but it may just turn out to be Chinese take-out.

getting old sucks.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheese and jalapeno nachos


----------



## HottiMegan

I made some fresh corn tortillas with a little cheese melted on top and some "beef" chunks sauteed in the pan until crispy.


----------



## Fuzzy

classic chicken tetrazzini


----------



## FatAndProud

You were able to make tetrazzini, which is much more involved...but your old knees wouldn't allow for Irish stew which is like boil em, mash em, stick em in a stew. Old people logic 101 



Fuzzy said:


> classic chicken tetrazzini


----------



## HottiMegan

If we're not too cold, we'll have taco salad. If we're too cold, i'll probably make enchiladas. I've been cold for a couple of days. I'm out of pasta, so i can't do my old stand by of veggies and pasta.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> You were able to make tetrazzini, which is much more involved...but your old knees wouldn't allow for Irish stew which is like boil em, mash em, stick em in a stew. Old people logic 101



Ouch.. I believe I was referring to the fact that I'd have to go out and see if my favorite butcher had some fresh lamb for traditional Irish stew. I'd hardly call tetrazzini more involved.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef and refried bean mini tacos


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken pasta


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight I am making prawn and mushroom money bags and steaming them potsticker style was going to fry them but thought I would try the steaming/frying thing after watching gok steam them last night.


----------



## one2one

spiritangel said:


> Tonight I am making prawn and mushroom money bags and steaming them potsticker style was going to fry them but thought I would try the steaming/frying thing after watching gok steam them last night.



This is weird, but often I'm about to make, thinking of making, or recently made something very similar to what someone else has posted. It happens with three people on this board (yup, you're one) . It's like sharing the same brain.

Tonight's dinner will be Thai shrimp potstickers with pesto and soy sauce, green beans and tomatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan

I want to make soup with veggies and creaminess.


----------



## snakebite

I received some venison steaks from a friend so I'm making a blueberry BBQ sauce as we speak to go over the steaks and mashed potatoes, with roasted broccoli... Delicious. I made some bread earlier too that I'm looking forward to!


----------



## one2one

snakebite said:


> I received some venison steaks from a friend so I'm making a blueberry BBQ sauce as we speak to go over the steaks and mashed potatoes, with roasted broccoli... Delicious. I made some bread earlier too that I'm looking forward to!



That is beautiful, and your sauce sounds really good, too. Most people underestimate the brilliance of the blueberry.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I want to make soup with veggies and creaminess.



I want that soup and put it in a bread bowl.


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't had soup in a bread bowl in so many years! That just sounds full of comfort


----------



## EMH1701

Made roast winter squash, turnips, and potatoes with onions, as well as red & orange bell peppers. Seasoned with a little salt, pepper, butter, and organic sugar. Turned out quite good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken wrap with spanish rice and strawberry cheesecake ice cream.


----------



## EMH1701

Baked honey mustard chicken, mashed potatoes, and peas.


----------



## HottiMegan

Spanish rice and corn tortillas. A very simple dinner but requested by my menfolk. I'm cool with an easy dinner!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork Steak with mashed and sweet potatos with french bread


----------



## EMH1701

Spaghetti with homemade tomato sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

Hmmm.. Might make some sort of chili-mac kinda dinner tonight.


----------



## Gingembre

Risotto done in the oven with leeks, smoked bacon, green beans, onion & celery. Cooked in vegetable stock and finished off with some lemon juice, black pepper and cream cheese when it came out of the oven. On nom nom.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Strangnoff


----------



## EMH1701

Campbell's chicken noodle soup, because I have a cold and don't have the energy to cook right now.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Campbell's chicken noodle soup, because I have a cold and don't have the energy to cook right now.



That would be comfort food.  I have a case of Tomato for that exact reason.


----------



## Fuzzy

green bean chicken stirfry


----------



## HottiMegan

It's martial arts night and that means we'll be near a Chipotle.. I usually get their tofu burrito bowl but since we'll be driving home, i'll get it in burrito form so i can eat it in the car. I LOVE Chipotle! (I love that the added a tofu "meat" and brown rice to their choices)


----------



## EMH1701

More noodle soup. I'm hoping this cold is over and done with by the weekend, because I have tons of homework to do for my MBA class.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ground beef handheld pies


----------



## Fuzzy

meatball subs


----------



## spiritangel

french toast which i have not had in forever so it was lovely


----------



## Piink

Making an amazing roast and gravy in the crock pot. Then mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, and roasted asparagus on the side. 

Dessert will be sponge cake cupcakes with 2 color swiss meringue buttercream icing swirl and some sanding sugar on top!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Leftover Shrimp Nachos with spanish rice and beans


----------



## Fuzzy

I want Popeye's Fried Chicken... but its prolly going to be something simple like homemade chicken bacon quesadillas


----------



## HottiMegan

Pizza!! YAY!


----------



## it's only me

white beans, corn bread, homemade veggie soup(with bison sausage crumbled in it), & fried chicken gizzards. :eat2:,:eat1:, yeah, I know that was A LOT, but it was yummy.


----------



## spiritangel

Making some prawn money bags with the last of the won ton wrappers

some prawn and veggie spring rolls (possibly chicken and veggie depends on how far the prawns stretch)

some prawns wrapped in spring roll pastry

and possibly a little Miso soup to have with it as its freezing here

In other words a little home made dim sum/yum cha


----------



## Piink

Chicken & yellow rice, oven-roasted broccoli, and salad containing lettuce, spinach, carrots, red onions, tomatoes, shredded colbyjack cheese, and croutons.

And leftover cupcakes


----------



## Fuzzy

roast beast and taters


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak fillet and pasta mix


----------



## EMH1701

I made bean & cheese burritos. So tired of soup!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

12-grain toast with cream cheese..simple, yet tasty


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> 12-grain toast with cream cheese..simple, yet tasty



Vey nice that sounds delectable but you have to get the good cream cheese strawberry is my favorite


----------



## HottiMegan

I made homemade baked mac n cheese, with added sauteed onion and garlic jack. It was such a hit that the pan is completely empty.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with calamari, veggie and pasta mix with a fortune cookie


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken spaghetti


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Mitchapalooza said:


> Vey nice that sounds delectable but you have to get the good cream cheese strawberry is my favorite



Mmmm...I love the strawberry! And the pumpkin is to die for too!


----------



## EMH1701

Chow mein. Needed to use up some tofu noodles.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy Joe Wrap


----------



## HottiMegan

I ate a doritos taco with beans instead of meat and it was good..they need to sell those taco shells in the stores!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Not feeling much into cooking tonight, so I think we're going to order pizza. Mushroom, feta, and spinach pizza! Yummy! :eat2:


----------



## Piink

Dad is throwing some steaks on the grill and I am making seasoned steak fries and another awesome salad.


----------



## azerty

Potatoe tortilla with chorizo


----------



## EMH1701

I was lazy and made hamburger helper with lasagna.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork roast with salad and broccoli


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> I was lazy and made hamburger helper with lasagna.



Best HH flavor ever!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade hot n sour soup (with extra noodles instead of bamboo)


----------



## Piink

Just put on a large pot of hamburger soup for dinner tonight. I think I might make some scratch biscuits to go with it.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken vindaloo


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork Quesidlla


----------



## EMH1701

I made a big batch of rice, fava beans, & tomatoes seasoned with diced onions, salt, pepper, and a ghost pepper.

Was quite spicy but good.


----------



## FatAndProud

My pics are too big and I'm too lazy to resizeeee. I had lots of Popeyes (5pc spicy chicken fingers with buffalo sauce, cajun mashed taters, red beans and rice, biscuit with honey)...and then some of my homemade carrot cake cupcakes with cream cheese frosting (and crushed walnuts on top) and a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting for my dad but he said no  even my dad watches his weight.

I say we all move to an island where fat is okay. lol


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken noodle soup (Campbell's) and lots of oyster crackers.


----------



## one2one

Meatballs in marinara with melted mozzarella, over mashed potatoes, and carrots


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> My pics are too big and I'm too lazy to resizeeee. I had lots of Popeyes (5pc spicy chicken fingers with buffalo sauce, cajun mashed taters, red beans and rice, biscuit with honey)...and then some of my homemade carrot cake cupcakes with cream cheese frosting (and crushed walnuts on top) and a carrot cake with cream cheese frosting for my dad but he said no  even my dad watches his weight.
> 
> I say we all move to an island where fat is okay. lol



Popeye's is the best. And I'm out of rep.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork roast in the slow cooker.. to be pulled apart in 8 hours..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pa Dutch-style chicken pot pie...homemade of course  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## EMH1701

I am making a roast turkey breast, winter squash with pecans and honey glaze, turnips, and corn.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had fried squash with ranch dressing and a diet coke at a local dive diner. Perfect after workout food


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> I had fried squash with ranch dressing and a diet coke at a local dive diner. Perfect after workout food



Is this like a deep fried zucchini or what?


----------



## Rojodi

We did Cici's tonight. Meh, have had better, but it was good to do once


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> Is this like a deep fried zucchini or what?



Southern fried squash. Yellow squash, slice, shake it in some cornmeal & seasoning, pan fry (not deep fried). Same method as fried green tomatoes. I Googled a photo for you 

View attachment 111332


----------



## Victoria08

Tonight I'm doing leek & onion flavoured sausages with roasted sweet potatoes, honey-glazed parsnips and stuffing. This is the first time I've made stuffing, so hopefully it turns out ok!


----------



## one2one

Green Mill is delivering wild mushroom and grilled chicken penne and a salad


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I made guacamole and chips for my din din tonight. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef and beer chilli


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making enchilada soup tonight. I had started to make it yesterday but realized i was out of sour cream, so tonight's the night! It's good soup weather, we have a storm moving in.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with sweet potatos and baked beans


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover soup and herb French bread.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Well it wasn't on the table. I went to the gym, then had a jr hamburger from Wendy's, then went grocery shopping at Aldi, then had a mini sundae from Chickfila.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

GF made a cold pasta salad of elbow macaroni, cubed ham, bacon bits, shredded cheddar, sliced black olives, mayo, and a little red wine vinegar. Very tasty!


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover red beans and rice


----------



## ConnieLynn

That sounds good. I love a good mac salad.




ScreamingChicken said:


> GF made a cold pasta salad of elbow macaroni, cubed ham, bacon bits, shredded cheddar, sliced black olives, mayo, and a little red wine vinegar. Very tasty!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> That sounds good. I love a good mac salad.



I was surprised how good it tasted. I am usually on the apprehensive sides about mayo based pasta salads but the red wine vinegar really made it for me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Jambalya out of a box.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Jambalya out of a box.



Would that be a Zatarain Jambalaya out of a box?


----------



## Fuzzy

andoulllie and cheese tortellini vegetable soup


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chili nachos


----------



## Jah

I had a subway 6 inch with roast chicken, lettuce, cucumber, capsicum, carrot, pineapple and poached egg. :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Would that be a Zatarain Jambalaya out of a box?



Yes. GF chose Zatarain's though I prefer Tony Chacere's. Still good though with plenty of spice.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Honey Chicken


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade turkey breast, mashed potatoes, and roast root veggies.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had a cobb salad with avocado lime ranch dressing from Chickfila. It was actually very good. Too tired and aggravated to cook.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Yes. GF chose Zatarain's though I prefer Tony Chacere's. Still good though with plenty of spice.



I've only seen the Zatarain version... and I would also rather try Tony's.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork stirfry


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> I've only seen the Zatarain version... and I would also rather try Tony's.



I was with a woman for a year whose family is from South Louisiana and used Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning in almost everything. I suggested the Zatarain's brand and almost got ran out on a rail for that suggestion.

Tonight 's dinner was Frito pie.:eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Meatloaf. Mashed potatoes and vegetable mix


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and gravy... haven't had frito pie in ages.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chinese Buffet


----------



## Fuzzy

I can't decide.. chicken tikka masala or potato cheese soup or beans and franks


----------



## HottiMegan

We had a late lunch so i 'm contemplating a "chicken" noodle soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork noodle soup


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was Steak N Shake. Jalapeno Crunch Steakburger, Fries, Coke, & a Salted Caramel Pretzel shake.


----------



## Gingembre

Bacon, leek & broccoli risotto.


----------



## one2one

Roasted chicken, quinoa with roasted onion, roasted butternut squash and sage, whole grain baguette and asparagus pan fried in a little butternut squash seed oil. Yum.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Having some grapes right now. Roasting baby gold potatoes with salt, pepper, and garlic. I'll eat them with sour cream


----------



## EMH1701

I just had noodle soup. My stupid cold is still lingering after 2 weeks. Plus, I'm having side effects from medication, so I didn't really feel like cooking much.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grilled chicken with bacon, vegetable and rice mix.


----------



## Fuzzy

five cheese, bacon and corn chowdah


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was crescent roll chicken over rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night.. but a chili cheese coney is still calling my name..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was dirty rice.


----------



## HottiMegan

WE're doing pizza tonight.. I love pizza


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tacos from TacoBell, just because I couldn't decide what to have and didn't want another salad or a burger.


----------



## EMH1701

I am having a pasta salad from Target. It has noodles, chicken, broccoli, carrots, and peanuts in it. Pretty good.


----------



## Fuzzy

Also pizza, and a papa john's chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey, jello, green bean casserole, dinner roll, turkey stuffing, sweet potatos with apples, peanut butter pie, angel cake, and pumpkin pie.


----------



## Rojodi

Since we did NYC on Thanksgiving, tonight we had:

turkey
mashed potatoes
stuffing
carrots
gravy
cranberry jelly/sauce
rolls


----------



## lille

Homemade mushroom soup.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sweet and sour chicken with white rice and crab ragoon


----------



## Fuzzy

rigatoni with vodka sauce


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Last night was white chicken chili topped with light sour cream and a bit of shredded cheddar. Totally to die for!


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftovers are all gone. So i have to dream up something to cook today. I'm thinking of making either stir fry with brown rice/quinoa or a hearty veggie soup. It's good soup weather this week, we wont even see 50 degrees. I'm going to have to get my fire making chops up.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night we had smoked sausage & shrimp fettuccine alfredo and garlic bread.


----------



## JASmith

Pot Roast(for our pot bellies!), mashed potatoes, and brocolli. Follow that up with ice cream and some peanut butter cups.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a little hard to make red beans and rice when I don't have any red beans. 

I'm considering chicken pot pie.


----------



## EMH1701

Last night was the last of the Thanksgiving leftovers. 

I'm thinking about making homemade chicken noodle soup tonight.


----------



## Rojodi

Bacon cheeseburgers and fries


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Coconut chicken, baked potato, and asparagus


----------



## EMH1701

Started the homemade chicken noodle soup. It's in the pot right now.


----------



## AuntHen

I made Venison Bourguignon tonight and had it with a fresh baguette from _Paul_. It was amazing (if I do say so myself)! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chicken noodle soup and biscuits


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Classic Wedge Salad, Cheeseburger, and Fries from T.G.I. Friday's.


----------



## BigCutieMiley

I can't wait to make some baked potatoes and fried chicken :3 It's my first time trying to make this meal by myself so I hope I Can pull it off. If not, I guess I can always drown it in ketchup.


----------



## JASmith

Pizza, and ice cream.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Burgers and salad


----------



## Tracyarts

Roasted turkey breast tenderloin. Sauteed collards and cabbage with a little bit of bacon. Mashed cauliflower (faux)tatoes with dill, yogurt, and garlic. Spiced baked apples for dessert. 

Tracy


----------



## EMH1701

Cream of mushroom soup, and a sandwich with hummus, cheese, and spinach.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think i want some ooey gooey mac n cheese for dinner tonight.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Roasted cherry tomatoes, green beans, chorizo chunks and thinly cut steak... seasoned with garlic, basil and olive oil. It was delicious, took a shot of it before it hit the oven.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with veggie mix and potatoes


----------



## Fuzzy

psaghetti with herbed mushroom sauce


----------



## Sasquatch!

Home made houmous and falafel in warm brown pitta, with peppered potato wedges.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pepperoni pizza.


----------



## JASmith

It was homemade lasagna, with rolls. Followed by ice cream.:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken and buffalo wing cheese sandwich with chips and hummus, dinner roll, and a brownie


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Sweet n sour chicken :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I was going to make soup since it's all snowy outside but i used my last onions on breakfast tofu scramble.. So tonight will be a chili-mac dinner. It's a favorite with the boys and it's easy cuz i use a couple cans of vegetarian chili


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> ...a couple cans of* vegetarian chili*



Brand?


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chicken tortilla with black beans, corn, and golden hominy.

I didn't have corn tortilla strips, so I used broken tostadas


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Brand?



It's Nalley brand. I don't know if it's a store brand or not. I keep a steady stock of this in the house because the menfolk LOVE chili 
Nalley


----------



## HottiMegan

Last night we ended up having nachos because hubs is on call and keeps getting called into work and didn't get back with Max until after 6 (max was at a friend's house). So tonight will most likely be chili mac


----------



## EMH1701

Baked pork chops, mashed potatoes, and beets.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It's Nalley brand. I don't know if it's a store brand or not. I keep a steady stock of this in the house because the menfolk LOVE chili
> Nalley



I'm familiar with the Nalley brand, but I've never noticed the vegetarian variety before. Hmm.


----------



## smithnwesson

Don't bust her bubble, dude. Let her pretend its vegetarian or whatever. It'll taste more better without the guilt.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> I'm familiar with the Nalley brand, but I've never noticed the vegetarian variety before. Hmm.



The low fat one is made with textured vegetable protein and says vegetarian on it.


----------



## HottiMegan

smithnwesson said:


> Don't bust her bubble, dude. Let her pretend its vegetarian or whatever. It'll taste more better without the guilt.



I am vegetarian for religious reasons and it would be very upsetting to find out that i ate meat. I read ingredients of everything i eat. Grocery shopping can be a real chore.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef and beer chilli


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> The low fat one is made with textured vegetable protein and says vegetarian on it.



Ah.. I judged the can by its cover..


----------



## ScreamingChicken

It's interesting that we're talking vegetarian chili as I had some for the first time last night. My GF & I went to my parents' last night for dinner and to decorate the tree. My sister has recently decided that meat just doesn't do anything for her and has decided to pursue a vegetarian lifestyle. Anyhow, she made a pot of meat free chili with a variety of beans that included kidney, black , garbanzo as well as corn. I ate it and smiled. All I can say is thank goodness for cheese and sour cream. It just wasn't my thing.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken and mushroom white lasagna...and chocolate chip cookies for dessert


----------



## EMH1701

Turkey sandwich and a salad.


----------



## lille

I made minestrone soup and it came out really good. I was pleasantly surprised because I didn't measure anything. Just glanced at a recipe to get the basics of the cooking order and see what spices they used, then dumped in a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Sasquatch!

lille said:


> I made minestrone soup and it came out really good. I was pleasantly surprised because I didn't measure anything. Just glanced at a recipe to get the basics of the cooking order and see what spices they used, then dumped in a bunch of stuff.



*high five*

I made a pork-based chilli with chickpeas and brown rice. Mmm...


----------



## Rojodi

I have some chicken breast pieces - cut into sandwich sizes - marinating in a brew of Frank's RedHot Wings sauce and Frank's Hot Sauce. I'm going to dredge/cover them in Bisquik and fry them.


----------



## JASmith

Spaghetti, followed by chocolate cake with peanut butter icing.


----------



## Lovelyone

hash brown patties.


----------



## HottiMegan

Kids'll do taco bell after martial arts.. i'm thinking of getting a box of mac n cheese cuz i'm going to earn it sweating my butt off in class


----------



## prplecat

Smoked sausage, french green beans and mushroom pilaf.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak and eggs with browns and cream gravy


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Turkey sausage, sweet potato casserole, and red beets :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan

Mushroom/tofu stroganoff tonight. I had a friend post a photo of one she made yesterday and it inspired me because i haven't had stroganoff in ages. I always loved when my mom would make it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a take-out night.. pizza.. or Chinese..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Its a take-out night.. pizza.. or Chinese..



Me too! I think it's going to be a Chinese kind of night. :eat2:


----------



## instantkarma

Homemade mac & cheese. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pork chop, beets, and potatoes.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tikka masala


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight will be a big pot of Pennsylvania Dutch chicken pot pie!


----------



## Tracyarts

I feasted like it was my job tonight at my husband's company Christmas party.

Cocktails and appetizer buffet:
- Boiled shrimp and crab claws
- Melon balls, strawberries, and pineapple pieces
- Tender steak strips on skewers
- A whiskey sour

Supper:
- Ceaser salad
- Filet mingnon
- Mixed roasted winter vegetables in an herb sauce
- 2 gigantic grilled shrimp
- Iced tea
- Carrot cake 

Dancing & Doorprizes: 
- Another whiskey sour
- A couple seltzers with lime twists
- Hot tea from the coffee bar in the lobby, for the road


----------



## Lovelyone

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me too! I think it's going to be a Chinese kind of night. :eat2:



Me too, I had pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

stir fry or veggie chow mein.. either way, yum!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cheese and jalapeno pizza


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pork chop, potatoes, and spinach done up like collard greens. Cooked spinach is good with onions and spicy peppers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tracyarts said:


> I feasted like it was my job tonight at my husband's company Christmas party.
> 
> Cocktails and appetizer buffet:
> - Boiled shrimp and crab claws
> - Melon balls, strawberries, and pineapple pieces
> - Tender steak strips on skewers
> - A whiskey sour
> 
> Supper:
> - Caesar salad
> - Filet mingnon
> - Mixed roasted winter vegetables in an herb sauce
> - 2 gigantic grilled shrimp
> - Iced tea
> - Carrot cake
> 
> Dancing & Doorprizes:
> - Another whiskey sour
> - A couple seltzers with lime twists
> - Hot tea from the coffee bar in the lobby, for the road



I am completely unable to rep this awesome dinner night out.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef enchilada casserole (with mexi-rice and pintos)


----------



## EMH1701

Green chili pepper and cheese tamales with hot sauce. Good stuff.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Double Tavern burger with fries and gingerbread milkshake from Red Robin along with chocolate birhtday cake and a Tusker beer.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm hungry for barley soup of some kind, so I think that's what I'm going to make.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/beakers-vegetable-barley-soup/


----------



## ConnieLynn

Salami, yogurt cheese, crackers, hot tea, and cupcakes!

I've been on the road for two weeks, then under the weather for a bit, and now trying to play catch up at work before the holidays. Just not in cooking mode.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with cream corn and cheese bread.


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't seem to get warm today so i'm gonna make soup, creamy veggie soup


----------



## Lovelyone

a big pan of chili tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken chow mein


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Went out to dinner and had chicken parm, salad, red beets, and ice cream...now my tummy is full.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tonight dinner is on the porch. It's 72 here, so enjoying cold food eaten al fresco.

Sandwich made from tomato-basil-sourdough bread, tomato-garlic-yogurt cheese, salami, and horseradish sandwich spread. Followed by Friendly's ice cream -- orange creme swirl.


----------



## EMH1701

Lettuce salad with lots of dressing, croutons, and cheese.


----------



## Micara

My mom, stepdad, and brother came over for holiday dinner tonight. I served olive oil, sundried tomatoes, and Sicilian bread; italian blend salad; and shepherd's pie. It was my first time making shepherd's pie and I thought it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Micara said:


> My mom, stepdad, and brother came over for holiday dinner tonight. I served olive oil, sundried tomatoes, and Sicilian bread; italian blend salad; and shepherd's pie. It was my first time making shepherd's pie and I thought it turned out pretty good.



That looks wonderful! Yumm-o! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

pork noodle soup.. with crusty bread..


----------



## HottiMegan

Mushroom-tofu stroganoff.. soo good! I can't wait to make it!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Grilled cheese. I'm trying to wait until after Christmas to buy groceries.


----------



## EMH1701

Salmon, mixed frozen veggies, and leftover quinoa.


----------



## Lovelyone

airheads that I received in a stocking from a friend--cos I am too broke to order a pizza.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Christmas dinner...turkey, ham, crab, seafood salad, potato filling, mashed potatoes, cinnamon bread, corn, asparagus, apple pie, pumpkin pie, cookies, and wine...don't forget the wine!


----------



## Piink

Our Christmas dinner consisted of a honey baked ham, dry rub ribs, honey bbq ribs, grilled cabbage, grilled corn, sausage links, deviled eggs, potato salad, squash casserole, and sweet dinner rolls. 

For dessert we had a choice of coconut cream pie, pecan pie, peach cobbler or carrot cake.

Now, it's time for some vanilla vodka and a pepsi!!


----------



## Dansinfool

Garlic Shrimp to start.....:eat2: 

View attachment garlic shrimp.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dansinfool said:


> Garlic Shrimp to start.....:eat2:



And I wasn't invited why?? I could have added a little spice to your Christmas...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Since someone, who shall remain nameless...*cough, cough, Dansinfool*...didn't share, I had to make my own garlic shrimp for dinner tonight. And it was good!!! :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shrimp Casserole


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Bacon cheeseburger with mustard, mayo, lettuce, tomatoes, onions, pickles, and jalapenos. Buffalo fries w/bleu cheese and a Dr. Pepper on the side.


----------



## Fuzzy

swiss steak over cheesy grits


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Cajun chicken cordon bleu casserole. Sinus-clearing spicy!


----------



## HottiMegan

taco salad


----------



## Rojodi

Roger's World Famous "Everyone's sick so it's soup" Soup: it's chicken soup with extra carrots, spinach, and a teaspoon of cayenne pepper


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sausages and bread sticks


----------



## Fuzzy

ham, scalloped potatoes, beans, the works.


----------



## ConnieLynn

French onion mushroom soup. Basically I make onion soup, and add some mushrooms and cream.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken fettucine alfredo.


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover roasted squash and pecans. It was good.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey pot pie


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken mole enchiladas


----------



## EMH1701

I made baked hamburgers (essentially, you make them like you're making meatloaf, except you form them into patties) and green bean hotdish.


----------



## Rojodi

Boneless and rolled pork shoulder, smashed potatoes, corn, and cranberry sauce


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with rice and beans with sweet potatos


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm going to make either stroganoff or soup.


----------



## it's only me

pinto beans, greens , cornbread & bbq beef ribs. :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pasta.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Egg salad sandwich. I meant to make deviled eggs, but got lazy and made egg salad instead with mayo, mustard, horseradish, and sweet/hot pickles. So good!


----------



## Fuzzy

pastrami reubens on pumpernickel


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went out with a friend and had a cheese steak with onions, mushrooms, and provolone. Yummy!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork Chilli


----------



## CastingPearls

chicken parmigiana, eggplant rollatini, Italian sausage pie and Italian style stringbeans and potatoes, polished off with Christmas sugar cookies


----------



## Fuzzy

italian sausage spaghetti and gahhhhlic bread


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Crab chowder :eat2: :eat1:

Crab Chowder


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Chilli, perfect for the snow storm weather today.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made very oniony/mushroomy stroganoff tonight. And it was good.


----------



## Tracyarts

On the menu tonight: Roast chicken, mashed cauliflower (faux)tatoes, and green beans with shallot butter. For dessert, I'm going to try and whip up a reduced-sugar version of strawberries Romanoff. 

Tracy


----------



## flyingsolo101

I'm having broccoli cheese soup made with sharp cheddar and a grilled cheese sandwich made with Swiss cheese. You complement a sharp cheese with a mild cheese, right?


----------



## Saoirse

cheese always needs more cheese. this is a universal truth.


----------



## EMH1701

Chicken chili. Good day for it, too. Waiting to see what the lowest wind chill in MN was today.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef roast with peas, potatoes, and wheat bread


----------



## EvilPrincess

hot and sweet Italian sausage, zucchini, onions, red bell pepper, and garlic sauteed and tossed with garlic, olive oil and pasta. Salad with a quick balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## CastingPearls

Peel and eat shrimp with cocktail sauce (shared with Wonton) and leftover braciola, sweet Italian sausage, and pork loin all of which were cooked in a pot of gravy/sauce all day. So so good. For dessert, vegan pistachio, almond, and cashew clusters from a Nature Box gift.


----------



## Fuzzy

mushroom beef gravy over rice


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison chops with cheese bread and bake beans


----------



## Tracyarts

Soup and salad at Panera.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Well, I just ate some cold quiche while waiting for my baked potato to reheat. Who knows what else. it's that kind of night.


----------



## EMH1701

Taco salad. I've been eating tacos all week (made tacos on Monday, had the rest as chips) and decided to use up the rest of the shells with my leftover ground beef. It works.


----------



## Lovelyone

Banana flavored Grahamfuls.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Corn tortillas wrapped around fish sticks & Taco Bell mild sauce...low buck fish tacos.


----------



## Fuzzy

While trying to drive home in the snow, I had two thoughts for dinner.. Taco salad.. or wrapping breaded fish fillets in corn tortillas with shredded cabbage and pico de gallo.

However, by the time I actually made it home, I had a bag of fast food from Arbys.


----------



## Gingembre

Going out for half price steak! Om nom nom!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken enchiladas, rice, and a side salad...can't wait for dinner!


----------



## CastingPearls

I got a Fresh Foods gift box, so tonight I'm making Beef Stroganoff with steamed broccoli. Excited! All the ingredients are included.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making homemade pizza, including the dough. I divided it in half for one pizza.

http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/612156-Pizza-Dough

Don't have a lot for toppings right now, so I'm getting creative. It's going to be a stone soup kind of pizza. I've got some hamburger, some anchovies, onions, garlic, spaghetti sauce, and cheese. Also, I have some random mixed veggies I can throw on it.

All I can say is, thank goodness tomorrow is pay day.


----------



## Saoirse

I ate at work this evening so it was einkorn risotto, roasted veg, greens and dressing and veggie soup! mmmmmmmmmmacro!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham, japanese noodles, and cream corn


----------



## Fuzzy

Taco salad


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chinese buffet...the sushi was exceptional.


----------



## Tracyarts

" Chinese buffet...the sushi was exceptional. "

Which one, if I might ask? My husband loves Chinese buffet sushi with a passion, but it tends to be hit and miss with which buffets do it well, so I like to keep track of the ones that make the grade.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tracyarts said:


> " Chinese buffet...the sushi was exceptional. "
> 
> Which one, if I might ask? My husband loves Chinese buffet sushi with a passion, but it tends to be hit and miss with which buffets do it well, so I like to keep track of the ones that make the grade.
> 
> Tracy


China Sea at SH 249 & Cutten Road. One exit north of FM 1960 and Willowbrook Mall.

The sushi was very fresh and flavorful.


----------



## ConnieLynn

A mushburger  I've been craving a burger, so made a hearty burger with mushrooms, garlic, mozzarella, and horseradish mayo.


View attachment 112295


----------



## Fuzzy

Crazy bread. Possibly with lil'sleazers pepperoni pizza on the side


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cheesy garlic and brown sugar pork chops with oven crisp potatoes and a side salad.

cheesy garlic and brown sugar pork chops


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Cheesy garlic and brown sugar pork chops with oven crisp potatoes and a side salad.
> 
> cheesy garlic and brown sugar pork chops



Fuzzy can't rep this post. Help!


----------



## HottiMegan

Saturday night: Pizza night! Menfolk will have papa murphys but i'll do home made. Store bought pizza gives me heartburn. I'm going to chase it with some cheesecake flavored pudding with some cherry pie filling on top.


----------



## CastingPearls

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy can't rep this post. Help!


I got MsCharlotte. I also got ConnieLynn. I wish I could give you all rep. Sounds SO good, looks SO good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> I got MsCharlotte.



Thank you both! :bow:


----------



## EvilPrincess

Roast pork and baby Bella mushrooms, balsamic glazed cabbage and bettered egg noodles. Started with a veggie heavy salad with vinaigrette. Little coconut sorbet afterwards.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Holiday theme pasta with ground turkey


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> A mushburger  I've been craving a burger, so made a hearty burger with mushrooms, garlic, mozzarella, and horseradish mayo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 112295



Oh...my...word...:smitten:


----------



## EMH1701

I made lasagna from scratch tonight. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## StretchII

It has a nice champagne, vanilla & apple jelly sauce on it. Very easy to make but still quite good! 

View attachment Hammy.jpg


----------



## Lovelyone

Homemade Chicken fried rice with veggies


----------



## Tracyarts

Steak, mixed stewed greens, bacon cheddar and chipotle mashed cauliflower, strawberries and cream for dessert. 

Tracy


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tracyarts said:


> Steak, mixed stewed greens, bacon cheddar and chipotle mashed cauliflower, strawberries and cream for dessert.
> 
> Tracy


Directions to your house, please?


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ground turkey pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

Chili and cornbread


----------



## FatAndProud

ConnieLynn said:


> A mushburger  I've been craving a burger, so made a hearty burger with mushrooms, garlic, mozzarella, and horseradish mayo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 112295



Yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## HottiMegan

I am hoping to talk the family into doing karate tomorrow instead of today so i can take today off. If i can do that, we'll have veggie soup with a ton of onions in it. If i can't, i'll probably have some sort of noodle dish after class and the menfolk will have taco bell. (I can't eat tb.)


----------



## CastingPearls

Cavatelli and broccoli with a side of smoked kielbasa, and a small tomato salad w homemade vinaigrette. And chocolates.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Italian Sausage with baked beans


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Italian sausage sandwiches with melted mozzarella and spicy brown mustard.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken, black beans, and yellow rice burritos


----------



## HottiMegan

I"m thinking some old school, kraft mac n cheese


----------



## CastingPearls

Writing and an outing and more writing, so not much time to prepare anything. I had a can of cold store-brand Spaghetti-O's.

Sometimes I think hunger makes anything outstandingly delicious.


----------



## Saoirse

CastingPearls said:


> Sometimes I think hunger makes anything outstandingly delicious.



Hunger makes a good sauce!

I had a cheeseburger and mac&cheese. and beeeeeer mmmmmm


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover lasagna. Good stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy

Apparently Mac and Cheese is on everyone's menu. I'll add lil'smokies for good measure.


----------



## penguin

Chicken Kiev and salad.


----------



## HottiMegan

I ended up having chow mein noodles last night. thinking Mac n Cheese tonight. I'm stressed out and need my comfy food


----------



## EMH1701

Wound up having rice and steamed "Asian" veggies with soy sauce. Ok, it turned out to be baby corn, carrots, peas, and broccoli. Not exactly sure what is "Asian" about them except the baby corn, but they are good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Just me for dinner so I had leftover chicken noodle & white bean soup and some Christmas cookies.


----------



## Rojodi

I made "Leftover Pizza" for the crew: tossed dough into a round, slathered sauce on one, added cheese mix - mozzarella, provolone, and "shaker" cheese" - then topped with meat my son's friends brought over - roasted chicken and pulled pork. The other one is ham, bacon, and spinach.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chili Cheese Dogs with mustard.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Roast with broccoli, cauliflower, and pasta


----------



## it's only me

black eyed peas, cornbread, fried & I also baked some Pollock(ate the fried will have the baked for dinner tomorrow), & a few smoked turkey necks.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Turkey hot dogs, salad, and homemade fries


----------



## HottiMegan

sketti with zucchini and onions chopped up in it. Or spanish rice i'm feeling lazy... so probably spanish rice lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

I wanted Thai. I still want Thai.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I miss Thai. Thai is unheard of in my town 



Fuzzy said:


> I wanted Thai. I still want Thai.


----------



## Rojodi

Doing Chinese take-out.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Homemade chicken noodle soup with lots of everything.


----------



## Fuzzy

hot italian sausage spaghetti and broccoli


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A two McRib Extra Value Meal.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Salami sandwich with salsa and chips with a raisin bagel


----------



## ConnieLynn

Bad phone pic (greasy lens), but good breakfast for supper. Cheese eggs, home fries from a leftover baked potato, and a fried tomato.

View attachment 112462


----------



## one2one

Leftover hot artichoke crab dip on toast points with raw carrot, tomatoes and green beans. There may be espresso brownies with mascarpone and cinnamon later if I'm motivated enough to make them.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Sausage gravy over biscuits and salad. Haagen Dazs for dessert...maybe.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken fried rice.


----------



## Rojodi

Buffalo-style pulled chicken


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak with cream gravy, eggs, browns, and toast


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork Chilli


----------



## Tracyarts

Meal-size stuffed peppers. I found some gigantic red bell peppers at the store, and packed them full of a mixture I pre-cooked of turkey Italian sausage, quinoa, mixed cheeses, Italian seasonings, celery, zucchini, parsley, tomato, onion, mushroom, green bell pepper, and garlic. All I have to do is put them in the oven and bake them tonight. Dessert is going to be peach halves with cottage cheese and some toasted almond slivers and cinnamon on top.

Tracy


----------



## AuntHen

Fresh ravioli pasta (filled with sundried tomatoes and goat cheese) with homemade pesto, cauliflower gratin and baguette with butter :eat2:


J'ai faim!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Goulash/American Chop Suey/Burger Mac and bread.


----------



## ConnieLynn

In the mood for spice, but not in the mood to cook. So....Canned chili with sweet peppers, jalapeños, and spices added, over chips and cheese. Half way through when I realized I forgot the tomatoes and sour cream.

View attachment 112474


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chopped salad with ranch chicken, ham, parmesan, tomatoes, olives, apple, carrot, yellow pepper, egg, and spinach with Raspberry Pecan vinaigrette and a hunk of fresh ciabatta bread.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with salad and pita bread


----------



## HottiMegan

Nachos made with doritos


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Monte Cristo with fries and 3 different flavors of frozen yogurt for dessert,


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken noodle soup


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover chicken chili. Good stuff, especially on a cold day.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Spaghetti pie and chopped salad :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Peter Brady special: Pork chops and applesauce
(along with boiled potatoes and cauliflower)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Peter Brady special: Pork chops and applesauce
> (along with boiled potatoes and cauliflower)



I have tears from laughing so hard! "Peter Brady Special" LOL!!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffed peppers with pita bread and vegetable mix


----------



## Fuzzy

curried peas over rice


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken cutlets (marinated in garlic and rosemary), battered (Biquik and ice cold soda water), and fried

onion straws, French fries, and bunny food


----------



## ConnieLynn

Haven't decided yet -- in here looking for ideas


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover lasagna. Good stuff.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chinese...with crab rangoons!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Cheeseburger and fries from Denny's.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison hot dogs with sweet potatos fries


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken stir-fry with soy-braised chow mein noodles


----------



## Mitchapalooza

Do any on watch Rachel ray today? She had chicken Alfredo that was amazing


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken chili, salad, and corn bread


----------



## Rojodi

Dunno yet, market tonight. Might pick up some pierogi and bacon.


----------



## HottiMegan

I dunno what i will have. The menfolk will do Taco Bell burritos after martial arts class tonight. I'll probably have some ramen noodles with tofu. (not top ramen but some fresh ramen)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Leftover pasta stuff from last night.


----------



## Lovelyone

macaroni goulash


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> ....fresh ramen)



What is this? Fresh ramen? What have I been missing?


----------



## Fuzzy

I have a large amount of fresh ground beef that I haven't figured out what I want to do with it. Short of dividing it up into ziplocks and just freezing it all.. I'm considering some sort of meatloaf or meatballs. :blink:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I have a large amount of fresh ground beef that I haven't figured out what I want to do with it. Short of dividing it up into ziplocks and just freezing it all.. I'm considering some sort of meatloaf or meatballs. :blink:



How about Shepherd's Pie? :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Had cheese and potato pierogi with "Babci Sauce": 
Onions fried in a little bit of bacon grease, pierogi fried in that till crisp, removed from the pan, then butter is melted. Pour it over the pierogi and add bacon crumbles.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> I have a large amount of fresh ground beef that I haven't figured out what I want to do with it. Short of dividing it up into ziplocks and just freezing it all.. I'm considering some sort of meatloaf or meatballs. :blink:



Sloppy Joes, mushroom cheese burgers, spaghetti sauce, hamburger soup, SOS, hamburger steak with gravy (over rice)... hash? I usually use sausage but hmbrg plus spices would work.

*Hash

4 cups cooked rice
1 lb good ground sausage
1 clove garlic - minced
1 medium onion - coarse chopped
1 quart tomatoes - crushed
1 green bell pepper - coarse chopped
salt & pepper to taste
sage to taste (optional)

Cook sausage in a large skillet until very brown. Drain off the grease. Add garlic, onions, and peppers (and sage) and cook for a few minutes. Add tomatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes to blend flavors, then add rice, salt, and pepper. Bring back up to a simmer. Cover and remove from heat. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> I have a large amount of fresh ground beef that I haven't figured out what I want to do with it. Short of dividing it up into ziplocks and just freezing it all.. I'm considering some sort of meatloaf or meatballs. :blink:



Homemade "Hamburger Helper" is an option.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Had a HUGE salad tonight with iceberg & romaine, carrots, radishes, jalapenoes, mushrooms, black olives, a blend of cheeses, ham, croutons , and Italian dressing.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shrimp Quesdilla


----------



## FatAndProud

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Shrimp Quesdilla



That sounds horrendous lol


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Sloppy Joes, mushroom cheese burgers, spaghetti sauce, hamburger soup, SOS, hamburger steak with gravy (over rice)... hash? I usually use sausage but hmbrg plus spices would work.
> 
> *Hash
> 
> 4 cups cooked rice
> 1 lb good ground sausage
> 1 clove garlic - minced
> 1 medium onion - coarse chopped
> 1 quart tomatoes - crushed
> 1 green bell pepper - coarse chopped
> salt & pepper to taste
> sage to taste (optional)
> 
> Cook sausage in a large skillet until very brown. Drain off the grease. Add garlic, onions, and peppers (and sage) and cook for a few minutes. Add tomatoes. Simmer for 20 minutes to blend flavors, then add rice, salt, and pepper. Bring back up to a simmer. Cover and remove from heat. Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.



I haven't made hash in ages.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> How about Shepherd's Pie? :eat2:



I haven't had shepherd's pie in a long time too.  Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy

Re: ground beef.. I ended up dividing it up into approx 1 pound portions and freezing them in ziplocks.

Then I sat and watched Hockey for awhile.. then I wandered into the kitchen and put a rice pilaf in the saucepan to cook; then thawed some tilapia fillets, dusted them with tony's creole seasoning and blackened them in grapeseed oil.

Blackened tilapia and rice pilaf.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I worked on my day off, so went out for supper. Had fried catfish and the fixins at a local diner.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatAndProud said:


> That sounds horrendous lol



It's actually pretty good

Tonight I had a chinese buffet after only eating mints and cookie for lunch.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> What is this? Fresh ramen? What have I been missing?



It's a pasta i get at a local restaurant supply store. It's ramen noodles that you throw in a pan and saute with some water and seasoning of choice. I love that stuff!


----------



## one2one

Spring greens dressed in a vinegarette with chilled, steamed beets and blood oranges. I also made melba topped with chilled shrimp, dressed in a combination of puréed artichoke, kalamata olive and roasted red peppers, with goat's milk cream cheese. The flavors all played well together.


----------



## Tracyarts

Meat and veggie chili, leftover roasted brussels sprouts. Jalapeno cornbread for Dear Husband.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

lasagna alla bolognese


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken and rice soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Clearing the pantry of odd things.. eating even odder things.


----------



## Dromond

Pizza. :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Seafood pasta mix with salad and cheese bread


----------



## Rojodi

My version of Chicken Helper:

browned seasoned chicken cubes, broccoli, and Deluxe Kraft Macaroni and Cheese, all mixed together


----------



## Rojodi

Taco Tuesday!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Chicken and rice soup again. So glad I made it. I have a cold and it's snowing, so soup hits the spot.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Worked from today because of the icy stuff and fiance is taking a nap so it looks like I am cooking tonight. It looks like jambalaya with smoked sausage.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sliced fresh rotisserie chicken breast, garlic parmesan herb couscous and a sliced cucumber in homemade vinaigrette. 

And a chocolate mint chip Klondike bar.


----------



## FatAndProud

I can't wait until the day I can say "dick" to this thread


----------



## Fuzzy

vegetable beef soup with grilled cheese sammich sticks


----------



## Dromond

Rosemary and olive oil quinoa, Near East brand, with canned chicken tossed in to up the protein. Surprisingly good! :eat2:


----------



## EMH1701

Spaghetti! Good winter food, IMHO.


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken (boneless skinless) sandwiches
Steak fries
vegetables


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade chili topped with fritos, cheese, and sour cream.


----------



## CastingPearls

Turkey meatloaf and roasted potatoes with fresh fruit salad


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy joes and baked beans


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

CastingPearls said:


> Turkey meatloaf and roasted potatoes with fresh fruit salad





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Sloppy joes and baked beans



Yummy to you both!! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

pasta salad


----------



## one2one

Chicken enchiladas with an avocado and red pepper salad


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover...stuff. Potatoes, meat, peppers, and tomatoes. The stuff was good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My son wanted stuffed crust pizza with ham, mushrooms, and chicken. :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover Thursday

baked ziti, bunny food, and major amount of milk


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tonight a group of friends and I fed a hundred folks in need. Chicken corn chowder, plus a hearty vegan soup, and a gluten free soup. 100 biscuits, Tangerines, boxes of raisins, 100 cookie bars that I made last night, and a half dozen homemade pies. We supplied and cooked it all in a local church kitchen. I am exhausted, but it was an incredible 5 hours of awesomeness


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Tonight a group of friends and I fed a hundred folks in need. Chicken corn chowder, plus a hearty vegan soup, and a gluten free soup. 100 biscuits, Tangerines, boxes of raisins, 100 cookie bars that I made last night, and a half dozen homemade pies. We supplied and cooked it all in a local church kitchen. I am exhausted, but it was an incredible 5 hours of awesomeness



Sounds wonderful! I volunteered at a local soup kitchen a few times with my friends. The experience was something I'll never forget.


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> Tonight a group of friends and I fed a hundred folks in need. Chicken corn chowder, plus a hearty vegan soup, and a gluten free soup. 100 biscuits, Tangerines, boxes of raisins, 100 cookie bars that I made last night, and a half dozen homemade pies. We supplied and cooked it all in a local church kitchen. I am exhausted, but it was an incredible 5 hours of awesomeness



That is wonderful!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Steak with cheese, onion, and satee mushrooms on top with steak fries, dinner rolls and chilli


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison and polish sausage pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

I don't know. I think I'm coming down with something. I have chills, and I feel groggy and can't get warm. And I don't want to stand in a cold kitchen. 

But jambalaya sounds really really good...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I don't know. I think I'm coming down with something. I have chills, and I feel groggy and can't get warm. And I don't want to stand in a cold kitchen.
> 
> But jambalaya sounds really really good...




Maybe some soup? Toast with honey? Not the same as jambalaya...but you should try and get some rest. Feel better!


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> I don't know. I think I'm coming down with something. I have chills, and I feel groggy and can't get warm. And I don't want to stand in a cold kitchen.
> 
> But jambalaya sounds really really good...



Sweat it out between the sheets!


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Maybe some soup? Toast with honey? Not the same as jambalaya...but you should try and get some rest. Feel better!



I did get some rest. I was feeling like I needed to sleep until Monday.. but I only got a couple hours in. :doh: What is wrong with me?

Re: Dinner. I kinda found some Ding Dongs. :blush:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I did get some rest. I was feeling like I needed to sleep until Monday.. but I only got a couple hours in. :doh: What is wrong with me?
> 
> Re: Dinner. I kinda found some Ding Dongs. :blush:



Now who can go wrong with Ding Dongs?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Frozen pizza (baked, of course!) and some amazing quality champagne with hibiscus flowers in it. Yes, we're a mystery wrapped in an enigma around here.


----------



## EMH1701

I am making Cowboy Beans from a Minnesota hotdish cookbook.


----------



## CastingPearls

Baked stuffed clams and a cucumber salad


----------



## lucca23v2

Good old fashion american cheese burger!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork Fajitas


----------



## Fuzzy

eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce and crispy fried potatoes o'brian


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> eggs benedict with hollandaise sauce and crispy fried potatoes o'brian



You must be feeling better, no?


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You must be feeling better, no?



I feel meh. However, I believe the old saying "Feed a Cold, Feed a Fever"


----------



## Tracyarts

Pork chops, roasted cauliflower, and chili beans (Ranch Style brand). And ginger-peach iced tea.

Tracy


----------



## Rojodi

Baked wings, added Frank's Buffalo sauce
Chicken fingers
Crudites with ranch dip
Velveeta queso dip with potato and tortilla chips


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried (panko) pork steak cut into strips with cream gravy and sweet potato fries


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Tipila fish with spanish rice and tortilla chips


----------



## one2one

Cajun chicken linguini with wilted spinach and roasted asparagus.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken breasts with vegetable mix and a dinner roll


----------



## Fuzzy

Blue plate special: Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Rojodi

Pork chops, mac and cheese - made with Velveeta and the rest of the odd cheeses - and corn


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Pork chops, mac and cheese - made with Velveeta and the rest of the odd cheeses - and corn



WAIT!! No applesauce?! You must have applesauce with pork chops!


----------



## EMH1701

Homemade bean and cheese burritos.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> WAIT!! No applesauce?! You must have applesauce with pork chops!



I don't feel like cutting apples tonight. 

Sigh I wish I had some canned sauce left


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fiance made fried pork chops and mac n cheese.:eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

I made roasted chicken and sweet potatoes in herbs du Provence as well as a plum tomato and cucumber salad in homemade vinaigrette with fresh produce from the farmers market. 

Tomorrow a big snowstorm is in the forecast so I'll be making lentil soup with hot Italian sausage.


----------



## FatAndProud

I made tacos for tonight.

I also made a cauldron of chili to end starvation. Some boys came over today and said "save me a bowl!", so I probably won't be freezing as much as I thought. It's good, though. The weather is chilly and these boys are out building houses and what not lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Ham, baked beans, and french bread


----------



## HottiMegan

Velveeta shells and cheese.. waiting on the cupcake fairy to bring some home from the grocery store.. even though he got chocolate.. 18 years together and he still doesn't know i don't like chocolate cake! (I'll still eat some cuz i have a huge need for sweets)


----------



## Fuzzy

mushroom and hamburger cream gravy over biscuits


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

HottiMegan said:


> 18 years together and he still doesn't know i don't like chocolate cake! (I'll still eat some cuz i have a huge need for sweets)



I feel your pain! I love chocolate, but NOT chocolate cake! (Although I will eat it, if need be )


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not a big fan of chocolate cake or even German chocolate.. but I will do anything for Devil's Food.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not a big fan of chocolate cake or even German chocolate.. but I will do anything for Devil's Food.



Ohhh I don't like German chocolate cake either! Ewwww! Yuck!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Lentil soup with hot Italian sausage and a big fat turkey wing. Still simmering, but mouthwatering.


----------



## Excellent21

Homemade salmon chirashizushi with avocado and a cup of yellow tea.


----------



## Fuzzy

BBQ ranch salad (one of those Dole pre-chopped thingys), pulled pork on onion kaisers, sweet potato fries


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pasta mix with butter bread


----------



## ConnieLynn

I had hard salami and crunchy Cheetos, and that was after a grocery trip  

In a few minutes, Blue Bell White Chocolate Macadamia Nut ice cream: Macadamia cookie flavored ice cream with white chocolate chunks and white chocolate macadamia nut cookies. 

My damn grocery store is discontinuing Blue Bell ice cream. Bought the last container of this that they had.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> My damn grocery store is discontinuing Blue Bell ice cream. Bought the last container of this that they had.



Discontinuing Blue Bell!?!? The bastards!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp fra diavolo over linguini


----------



## Rojodi

Sausage ragu Francais over vermicelli, chopped salad, garlic bread


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dirty rice


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Sausage ragu Francais over vermicelli, chopped salad, garlic bread



*Sigh* :doh:

I had homemade chicken corn chowder. :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> *Sigh* :doh:
> 
> I had homemade chicken corn chowder. :happy:



I have a request to make the chicken corn chowder soon 

(I had sausage, loads of veggies, and a can of plum tomatoes, so I made a sauce.)


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken wrap with baked beans


----------



## Fuzzy

Mongolian bbq


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Smoked turkey avocado wrap and baked potato soup :happy:


----------



## Rojodi

I wanted leftover sausage ragu, but it seems someone ate it on me 

Italian sub and potato chips, with some ranch dip on the side


----------



## tinamarie0427

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Smoked turkey avocado wrap and baked potato soup :happy:



There are not many things in life as amazing as avocado


----------



## FatAndProud

Chicago style deep-dish pizza with the works


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

tinamarie0427 said:


> There are not many things in life as amazing as avocado



Oh I know!! I am in love with avocados!! :wubu:


----------



## one2one

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Oh I know!! I am in love with avocados!! :wubu:



Ditto!

Dinner was lasagna, salad, garlic bread and an apple tart.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Chicago style deep-dish pizza with the works



I need to find me a good source of those.. probably have to move there. :doh:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Red's Big Tavern burger with steak fries from Red Robin:eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> I need to find me a good source of those.. probably have to move there. :doh:



I'm obsessed with them. There's something about a pizza with the cheese and meats/veg under a vat of sauce, topped with seasonings and some Parmesan. Can't complain about it being too dry...maybe messy or too big for your mouth (my mouth is small  lol).


----------



## Extinctor100

Fuzzy said:


> I need to find me a good source of those.. probably have to move there. :doh:



LOL Chicago is generally a good place to find Chicago-style pizza, yes.  It would be ironic to find a place that makes better "Chicago-style deep dish" and isn't even in Illinois.

On the table tonight? Well I would have called it country-fried pork except it wasn't fried, it was oven-baked to succulent perfection. They were coated in a mix of bread crumbs, with generous garlic salt, and a dash of dried basil. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night.. not in the mood to cook.


----------



## one2one

I think we're having Thai.


----------



## Rojodi

I have chicken stock made
I have egg noodles purchased
Veggies will be cut later

I have a house of sick people


----------



## Rojodi

The sick people had chicken noodle soup

Me: Polish food - kielbasa from a Polish meat market, sauerkraut from a barrel, horseradish on the side, a chopped salad 

Son: Cheese, potato and bacon pierogi "Babci" style. My great-grandmother would boil pierogi, then toss them in a frying pan with bacon grease, butter and onions. That's what the skinny had tongiht


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> The sick people had chicken noodle soup
> 
> Me: Polish food - kielbasa from a Polish meat market, *sauerkraut from a barrel*, horseradish on the side, a chopped salad
> 
> Son: Cheese, potato and bacon pierogi "Babci" style. My great-grandmother would boil pierogi, then toss them in a frying pan with bacon grease, butter and onions. That's what the skinny had tongiht



I've only had kraut from a pickle jar. What is the size of the barrel? And where would I find one.


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> I've only had kraut from a pickle jar. What is the size of the barrel? And where would I find one.



Okay, have you ever seen a pickle barrel, or a cracker barrel?


----------



## Fuzzy

I've also only had pierogi with mashed potato filling and/or kraut.


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> I've also only had pierogi with mashed potato filling and/or kraut.



My great-grandmother was born from what's now Poland. She brought over a recipe for them. I make them from scratch


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken wrap with toritlla chips and a chocolate swirl ice cream cup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Probably going to slow cook a beef roast and shred it for bbq... if I get out of bed that is.


----------



## Gingembre

Broccoli & stilton soup with a toasted bagel.


----------



## Rojodi

Spaghetti with turkey and conventional meatballs
Homemade tomato sauce


----------



## FatAndProud

Tuna Casserole


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> Okay, have you ever seen a pickle barrel, or a cracker barrel?



No. I'm afraid I've lived a sheltered life. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> My great-grandmother was born from what's now Poland. She brought over a recipe for them. I make them from scratch



The only place I can get them is at a micro-brewery in SLC. I don't dispute your heritage.. I just wish your version was available here. :bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Fuzzy said:


> The only place I can get them is at a micro-brewery in SLC. I don't dispute your heritage.. I just wish your version was available here. :bow:



The Polish American Center and the city's PNA Hall serve pierogi on Wednesday and have take out of them on Thursday. Most of their customers are not even Polish, but the college students from the five local 4-year schools.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pepporoni wrap


----------



## Fuzzy

shredded bbq beef sammiches


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Lemon pepper pork chops, lemon rice, and garlic spinach.


----------



## Rojodi

Soup and sandwiches. It seems too many are sick to eat a full meal


----------



## Fuzzy

beef enchiladas


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cheesy scalloped potatoes and ham, chopped salad, and crumb cake for dessert (although I haven't eaten the cake yet, it's still cooling from the oven).


----------



## Rojodi

Roasted pork loin
Smashed garlic potatoes
Mixed vegetables
Cheese sauce


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fried dill pickle chips and Triple Threat Nachos from Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## Rojodi

Tomorrow's menu:

Burgers w/bacon cheese sauce
French fries 
vegetables for the burgers


----------



## Fuzzy

potato stroganoff


----------



## CastingPearls

Sliced steak over watercress salad with marinated grape tomatoes, and roasted sweet potato wedges

And a Klondike bar.


----------



## Fuzzy

I want shrimp etoufee.. but its probably going to be red beans and rice.


----------



## FatAndProud

Texas Corral was for dinner. Mmmm...pop in a Mason jar, lots of food....hot rolls with some cinnamon spread....Breaded chicken in a white wine sauce with mushrooms, loaded mashed potatoes, blooming onion...

I need a Texan.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork with baked beans, rice, and veggie mix.


----------



## HottiMegan

I finally have cheese in the house, so i'm making enchilada soup  It's good soup weather!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Sloppy joes with rice and brocolli


----------



## CastingPearls

Shoveling snow and sleet all day long so I just made doctored ramen noodles with frozen veggies, chives, hot sesame oil, a scrambled-in egg, and meatballs. It was quite tasty.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover sauce with meatballs and sauteed vegetables over vermicelli


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Sliders with avocado salad, and watermelon.


----------



## one2one

The last of the leftover chicken enchiladas with half an avocado and green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken cheddar corn chowdah


----------



## HottiMegan

I feel like not cooking today. So i'll tell the menfolk we're going out to dinner after martial arts class. So probably mexican or pizza.


----------



## Saoirse

well a cute boy is treating me to a special dinner tonight at my favorite hang-out and they just put out their late winter menu....


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken with potatoes and veggie mix


----------



## Gingembre

Scrambled eggs, baked beans, fried mushrooms and toast, with coffee. Breakfast for/as dinner, because I'm working nights this weekend.


----------



## one2one

Salt and pepper baby back ribs, sweet potato oven fries, green beans and crostini with mascarpone and mushrooms and shallots sautéed in butter and brandy.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken fried steak, mashed taters with gravy, and roasted broccoli :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Cheesy chicken with broccoli over egg noodles


----------



## Fuzzy

slow roast schezwan bbq pork cutlets, rice pilaf, something green veggie (probably a tossed salad), another something veggie


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Brown rice and chicken


----------



## HottiMegan

I made peanut butter noodles.. kind of my idea of thai.. It needed more veggies.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken and bread


----------



## Fuzzy

Psaghetti!


----------



## AuntHen

I went to Chipotle and got one of their burrito bowls, piled high with both white and brown rice, pinto beans, grilled chicken, pico de gallo, HOT salsa, sour cream, cheese and their awesome guacamole!! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not sure... I'm think something simple like canned soup and grilled cheese. I'm not all that peckish after consuming oreo cookies.


----------



## AuntHen

I just started cooking...

Steak (nicely marbled)
Steak fries
Steamed broccoli with homemade cheese sauce :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Chicken cacciatore


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken sandwiches 
Tater tots


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Homemade baked mac & cheese and broccoli


----------



## Rojodi

Pizza Hut, Hand Tossed Cheese Lovers Extra, Hand Tossed Buffalo Chicken, Hand Tossed Ham and Pineapple; chopped salad.

This is what happens when you grab the wrong chicken out of the freezer.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Pizza Hut, Hand Tossed Cheese Lovers Extra, Hand Tossed Buffalo Chicken, Hand Tossed Ham and Pineapple; chopped salad.
> 
> This is what happens when you grab the wrong chicken out of the freezer.



LOL I was just going to say...didn't you have chicken sandwiches for dinner?? I've already done that too, and pizza is usually our stand-by.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> LOL I was just going to say...didn't you have chicken sandwiches for dinner?? I've already done that too, and pizza is usually our stand-by.



I grabbed wings and not boneless breasts. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

baked ziti and garlic bread.. im starving!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Raspberry marinated pork chops, garlic couscous, and spinach


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken sandwiches
tater tots
spring rolls


----------



## ConnieLynn

I stopped off at a local joint on the way home.

Philly Cheesesteak with mushrooms, onions, provolone
French fries
Banana Pudding


----------



## one2one

Tuna noodle casserole. There was no way I was going to add grocery shopping on top of getting home in a snow storm so I only had a few choices for things I had on hand.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Fried chicken sandwiches
> tater tots
> spring rolls



Deja Vous


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken Vindaloo over rice with broccoli


----------



## AuntHen

Seared salmon, steamed rice with butter and salad made from fresh romaine, spinach, grated carrots, tuna stuffed Spanish olives, watercress and marinated artichoke hearts (vinaigrette of sesame seed oil, lemon and splash of soy sauce). :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Popeye's spicy fried chicken with red beans and rice


----------



## FatAndProud

^^^^ awesome. and i'm jealous


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Grilled chicken breast


----------



## CastingPearls

Shredded poached chicken breast over yellow rice with homemade gravy


----------



## Dromond

Taco salad. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

I know I'm making jambalaya tomorrow night (with gahlic bread). I had a grilled reuben from Culver's for lunch. I'm in the mood for something different, even if I have to drive 50 miles. Oh. That puts Chipotle in range. :happy:


----------



## Tracyarts

A mashup between Vietnamese spring rolls (the soft kind) and lettuce wraps. 

My other significant other requested shrimp spring rolls for his birthday. I really like them too, but I can't tolerate the amount of carbs in the rice noodles and rice paper wrappers anymore. 

So I found a way to make it work for me. I decided to take the things that make a spring roll a spring roll and wrap it up in a lettuce leaf instead of a sheet of rice paper. So I chopped up some boiled shrimp, carrot shreds, cilantro, mint, Thai basil, sprouts, and shirataki noodles (which are very low in carbs), and tossed them with an unsweetened version of the Nuoc Cham fish sauce based dipping sauce I usually like to eat them with. And wrapped this mixture up in lettuce leaves, just like a chicken lettuce wrap.

Ho-lee-fuck!

They are a more than good enough substitute for a traditional rice based spring roll and I will be making them often. 

Tracy


----------



## Rojodi

Shared food:

Cowboy Quesadilla - smoked chicken, spicy sauce, onions, and cheese
BBQ Pulled Pork Nachos
BBQ Pulled Pork Quesadilla
Disco Fries
Chili Cheese Fries
Cajun Fries
Piggie Fries - pulled pork and cheese over fries
Catfish Wrap - Southern fried catfish with a citrus slaw, and mango pico de gallo


----------



## Fuzzy

Tracyarts said:


> A mashup between Vietnamese spring rolls (the soft kind) and lettuce wraps.
> 
> My other significant other requested shrimp spring rolls for his birthday. I really like them too, but I can't tolerate the amount of carbs in the rice noodles and rice paper wrappers anymore.
> 
> So I found a way to make it work for me. I decided to take the things that make a spring roll a spring roll and wrap it up in a lettuce leaf instead of a sheet of rice paper. So I chopped up some boiled shrimp, carrot shreds, cilantro, mint, Thai basil, sprouts, and shirataki noodles (which are very low in carbs), and tossed them with an unsweetened version of the Nuoc Cham fish sauce based dipping sauce I usually like to eat them with. And wrapped this mixture up in lettuce leaves, just like a chicken lettuce wrap.
> 
> Ho-lee-fuck!
> 
> They are a more than good enough substitute for a traditional rice based spring roll and I will be making them often.
> 
> Tracy



Such a rep worthy post.. and I'm all out of rep.


----------



## EMH1701

Pita pockets with turkey, cheese, and cabbage. Yeah, cabbage. That was the only leafy thing I had available.


----------



## Fuzzy

diner steak n eggs n browns n wheat toast


----------



## AuntHen

My host lady is cooking (she is French)...

Duck breast... the French cook it slow slow to render the thick layer of fat for...
Duck fat potatoes!! 
Salad or something green I am sure, knowing her :happy:

Also, if there is no red wine on the table I will be shocked and surprised


----------



## Gingembre

fat9276 said:


> My host lady is cooking (she is French)...
> 
> Duck breast... the French cook it slow slow to render the thick layer of fat for...
> Duck fat potatoes!!
> Salad or something green I am sure, knowing her :happy:
> 
> Also, if there is no red wine on the table I will be shocked and surprised



Oooh very good! :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Steak, roasted sweet potato and carrots.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Tracyarts said:


> A mashup between Vietnamese spring rolls (the soft kind) and lettuce wraps.
> 
> My other significant other requested shrimp spring rolls for his birthday. I really like them too, but I can't tolerate the amount of carbs in the rice noodles and rice paper wrappers anymore.
> 
> So I found a way to make it work for me. I decided to take the things that make a spring roll a spring roll and wrap it up in a lettuce leaf instead of a sheet of rice paper. So I chopped up some boiled shrimp, carrot shreds, cilantro, mint, Thai basil, sprouts, and shirataki noodles (which are very low in carbs), and tossed them with an unsweetened version of the Nuoc Cham fish sauce based dipping sauce I usually like to eat them with. And wrapped this mixture up in lettuce leaves, just like a chicken lettuce wrap.
> 
> Ho-lee-fuck!
> 
> They are a more than good enough substitute for a traditional rice based spring roll and I will be making them often.
> 
> Tracy



Whoa this sounds amazing! I want to make this, too! What is the unsweetened version of the Nuoc Cham based dipping sauce? Is that something you make or buy? If you make it, can you post the recipe?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I made an andouille, white bean and kale soup. It came out so much better than I was expecting.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken chow mein


----------



## AuntHen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I made an andouille, white bean and kale soup. It came out so much better than I was expecting.




oh wow! I owe you soup rep, yum


----------



## snuggletiger

anything but a rainbow roll from last night


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mac and cheese with lil'smokies


----------



## Rojodi

Felt like Hell, but I pulled out chicken. As I sat at my dining room table writing, I looked at the chicken and thought, "Soup!"

So the son called the wife and we had subs


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Split pea soup with bacon and grilled cheese.


----------



## one2one

Steak tacos


----------



## Fuzzy

pork noodle soup


----------



## one2one

Beer battered walleye, fries and coleslaw.


----------



## Fuzzy

pepperoni pizza. Kinda meh.


----------



## CastingPearls

Shrimp scampi and spaghetti ala vodka


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Black Forest Ham sandwich from Subway


----------



## EMH1701

A homemade burrito with chili & cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade beef vegetable soup with alphabets


----------



## it's only me

3 fried egg whites, 2or 3 spoons of brown rice & a half of an Italian bison smoked sausage. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

blackened cat and hushpuppies


----------



## Fuzzy

manicotti with a meat filling


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I have been informed that we are having grilled chili cheese hot dog burritos tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> I have been informed that we are having grilled chili cheese hot dog burritos tonight.



Wrap some Fritos in that and I'm there!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> Wrap some Fritos in that and I'm there!



Come on over because we did!


----------



## Fuzzy

Well, I looked in my pantry and I didn't see anything I could make to fill a crepe. So I made "Eggs in Hell" (eggs poached in salsa) with refried beans and warm tortillas.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Chicken, dinner roll, and apple sauce


----------



## Rojodi

Slow-braised country style ribs with mac and cheese, fresh cut salad


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Slow-braised country style ribs with mac and cheese, fresh cut salad



Any leftovers??


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Any leftovers??



Unfortunately no, had enough for 5 people


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Unfortunately no, had enough for 5 people



*Sigh* ...


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> *Sigh* ...



It could have been worse: I could have not made enough


----------



## ScreamingChicken

In honor of Mardi Gras (and to make up for Friday's dinner date that went to hell in a hand basket), fiancé and went to a Cajun seafood restaurant for dinner.

We started off with fried dill pickles with ranch for dipping. I added a touch of Tabasco on to mine...oh my!

Sandy had fried shrimp and stuffed shrimp with French fries and broccoli on the side. I went with the fried seafood platter which had fish, crawfish, shrimp, stuffed shrimp, and French fries.

Absolutely delicious!


----------



## Rojodi

Going to make pizza. I know it's Ash Wednesday, but no anchovies.


----------



## TearInYourHand

whole wheat spaghetti with pesto, goat cheese on the side, and green salad

a very green dinner!


----------



## Fuzzy

beef hot links and madras lentils (chili-dog style)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A couple of Whataburger Juniors with cheese.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey and applesauce


----------



## CastingPearls

Flank steak and asparagus stir-fry over basmati rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

french dip and muenster cheese. Muenster just melts and tastes better, imho.
I also used french onion soup instead of au jus.


----------



## Tracyarts

Beer braised turkey brats and cabbage.


----------



## Fuzzy

restaurant chicken tacos, soft white corn tortillas, pico de gallo, rice, refrieds, and posole.


----------



## Rojodi

Sirloin on the grill - yes I know it was 32F outside 
Rosemary and garlic potatoes
Large chopped green salad....


----------



## FatAndProud

Carrots, cauliflower and an almond protein bar :|

And two Bud Light lol


----------



## Fuzzy

I'd pick up drinking booze if I could stand the smell. .


----------



## FatAndProud

I used to plug my nose on my first few beers because when you get drunk enough you can't taste it! Lol


----------



## Fuzzy

french bread pizza (pepperoni and Canadian bacon)


----------



## one2one

A friend came over for dinner so I made salt and pepper baby back ribs, sweet potato fries, garlic green beans and spanakopita.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oven Roasted Chicken sandwich from Subway


----------



## FatAndProud

Goulash! Quick and easy.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Goulash! Quick and easy.



post recipe and/or pix thx


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 113350


Can't really take a pretty picture to make Goulash sexy, but it's my best try.
This is a modified version (healthier) than the one my momma used to make.

My mom's recipe:
2 pounds beef
2 big onions, diced
4 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon mixed dried herbs (thyme, rosemary, marjoram)
2 teaspoons paprika
2 big carrots, diced (optional)
4 potatoes, diced (optional)
2 green peppers, diced (optional)
6 mushrooms, diced (optional)
1 can peeled tomatoes
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 bottle dry red wine
salt and pepper, to taste

1. Cook meat in frying pan until brown. Drain your grease. The atherosclerosis isn't worth the flavor.

2. Heat olive oil in a different frying pan. Add diced carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, green peppers and herbs. Stir for 2-4 minutes.

3. Add onion to veggies and stir until onions are transparent.

4. Mix meat and veggies in a large pot.

5. Add red wine, tomatoes, garlic powder, paprika, salt/pepper 

6. Simmer for 2 to 3 hours. Add some water (or regular V8 tomato juice) if necessary.

5. Serve with dumplings or noodles.


----------



## bigcutiesugar

Artichoke asiago dip with pita bread and jalapeno bites.

Mmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113350
> 
> 
> Can't really take a pretty picture to make Goulash sexy, but it's my best try.
> This is a modified version (healthier) than the one my momma used to make.
> 
> My mom's recipe:
> 2 pounds beef
> 2 big onions, diced
> 4 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon mixed dried herbs (thyme, rosemary, marjoram)
> 2 teaspoons paprika
> 2 big carrots, diced (optional)
> 4 potatoes, diced (optional)
> 2 green peppers, diced (optional)
> 6 mushrooms, diced (optional)
> 1 can peeled tomatoes
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1/2 bottle dry red wine
> salt and pepper, to taste
> 
> 1. Cook meat in frying pan until brown. Drain your grease. The atherosclerosis isn't worth the flavor.
> 
> 2. Heat olive oil in a different frying pan. Add diced carrots, potatoes, mushrooms, green peppers and herbs. Stir for 2-4 minutes.
> 
> 3. Add onion to veggies and stir until onions are transparent.
> 
> 4. Mix meat and veggies in a large pot.
> 
> 5. Add red wine, tomatoes, garlic powder, paprika, salt/pepper
> 
> 6. Simmer for 2 to 3 hours. Add some water (or regular V8 tomato juice) if necessary.
> 
> 5. Serve with dumplings or noodles.



Didn't know this was called goulash, I'm curious if its the addition of paprika to make a goulash. Hmm. My mother would make a meatless version of this (tomatoes, herbs, onions, garlic, macaroni) but the recipe has no title.


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Didn't know this was called goulash, I'm curious if its the addition of paprika to make a goulash. Hmm. My mother would make a meatless version of this (tomatoes, herbs, onions, garlic, macaroni) but the recipe has no title.



This is like a German passed down recipe. It's almost a stew, in that you take any veggies and throw it in. But I'd definitely say it's the paprika and other herbs that set this apart from just a tomato sauce/noodle dish. And all measurements are arbitrary. I just wrote what was on an ancient recipe card from the kitchen lol


----------



## Rojodi

My mom called it goulash, because of the way it resembled what the Hungarians in the city made. Some people call it American Chop Suey, others Burger Mac.


----------



## kingofkings101

two hot dogs with a side of macaroni and cheese, and grapes


----------



## Fuzzy

green bean chicken stir-fry with chow mein noodles


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Creamy chicken and rice.


----------



## EMH1701

I made a big pot of spicy gumbo. Good stuff.

Used hot Italian sausage for it. And yes, I made roux.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Went to the local southern diner and had a cheeseburger, homemade chips, and fried squash.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> I made a big pot of spicy gumbo. Good stuff.
> 
> Used hot Italian sausage for it. And yes, I made roux.



That sounds really tasty. I might even get some shrimp to make that.


----------



## kingofkings101

sbarro pizza


----------



## CastingPearls

Spiced organic turkey chili with avocado. Yum!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Turkey sandwich


----------



## kingofkings101

two fried chicken legs, corn and a hot dog


----------



## one2one

I went out for dinner and had the best burger ever. Applewood smoked bacon, smoked cheddar and smoked paprika aioli. Medium rare.


----------



## Tracyarts

Salmon loaf with quinoa and spinach, cucumber salad with yogurt and dill, green beans.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Smoked Chicken Sandwich


----------



## Fuzzy

dutch oven chicken chile verde stack enchilada casserole


----------



## Tracyarts

Apple wood smoked baby back ribs.


----------



## cinnamitch

We made Chicken Fajitas. Yum.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I've got the oven going to roast some chicken for multiple meals, so I'm roasting a bunch of veggies at the same time for dinner tonight: Cabbage, yellow squash, and asparagus.


----------



## one2one

I haven't decided between a shrimp paella or pork chops with sage stuffing, brocolli and carrots.


----------



## Phantasia

Corned beef and cabbage with carmelized onions, Irish soda bread, and lots of Guinness! For dessert, English trifle with fresh raspberries and whipped cream.


----------



## one2one

Fuzzy said:


> dutch oven chicken chile verde stack enchilada casserole





Tracyarts said:


> Apple wood smoked baby back ribs.



I'm perpetually out of rep for you two, just when I really need it!


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade mac and cheese (using xtra sharp cheddar) and crushed salt-n-vinegar chips on top


----------



## Rojodi

NOT corned beef and cabbage, that's for sure. When only one person of the five in the house like it, why make it? I did find a less than 2 lbs one for my wife, though.

Italian meatloaf sandwiches for the rest of us.


----------



## one2one

Shrimp paella with carrots, red pepper and red onion; green beans and strawberries


----------



## Fuzzy

don't feel like cooking. grilled cheese isn't cooking, right?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was meatloaf stuffed with onions & mushrooms and smothered in brown gravy with jalapeno & cheddar mashed potatoes on the side.


----------



## Rojodi

Something with boneless chicken. I might make homemade Shake-n-Bake


----------



## Fuzzy

stir-fry or butter chicken


----------



## Fuzzy

classic meat loaf, mashed taters and brown gravy, veggies

Interesting recipe, it directed me to put two slices of bread in the bottom of the pan. which made it easy to remove the loaf from the pan for slicing.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> classic meat loaf, mashed taters and brown gravy, veggies
> 
> Interesting recipe, it directed me to put two slices of bread in the bottom of the pan. which made it easy to remove the loaf from the pan for slicing.



That's sort of brilliant. I like meatloaf made in a loaf pan because it makes lovely brown bits, but I always cook mine on a rack instead so all the fat can run off. Bread on the bottom could catch the drippings and still give me brown bits


----------



## Fuzzy

slow roasted corned beef brisket, baked sweet potatoes, and texas green pepper slaw


----------



## Missamanda

Roasted red potatoes and brussel sprouts with grilled chicken breast in a honey glaze.


----------



## EMH1701

A homemade burrito with white meat, jalapenos, and cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

red beans and rice


----------



## one2one

Lobster mac n cheese with roasted red pepper; green beans with cranberries and toasted almonds


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken rogan josh over rice with green chile relish and papadums


----------



## Fuzzy

broccoli cheese soup with garlic cheese bread


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> broccoli cheese soup with garlic cheese bread



Could not rep - mmmmmmmmm cheesey overload


----------



## one2one

Homemade chicken and mushroom soup, raw red pepper and 1/4 of a Jimmy John's #5, leftover from lunch.


----------



## Fuzzy

italian sausage meatballs and linguine with an arrabiata marinara sauce


----------



## FatAndProud

Cajun Alfredo with red pepper, broccoli and peas. But I kinda want some chicken nuggets lol


----------



## HottiMegan

I made nachos and artichokes.. weird combo but no one complained. I just wanted both! (we ate them separately.. they weren't artichoke nachos)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Triple Threat Nachos from Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Beef Brisket sandwich


----------



## Fuzzy

beef pot pie (frozen store bought.. I was feeling lazy after power raking the front yard)


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 113788


I needed some meat!!!!! Lol 

Salmon and oriental coleslaw. Yum, yum.


----------



## x0emnem0x

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113788
> 
> 
> I needed some meat!!!!! Lol
> 
> Salmon and oriental coleslaw. Yum, yum.



Looks good, sounds gross. XD


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 113788
> 
> 
> I needed some meat!!!!! Lol
> 
> Salmon and oriental coleslaw. Yum, yum.



PostRecipePlsThx!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hamburger steak with onions and gravy, creamed potatoes, fried squash, and sweet tea. Yummy Southern cafe food.

The policeman that sat at the next table over had scrambled egg whites, grilled chicken, and spinach. I could see him lusting after my food


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Hamburger steak with onions and gravy, creamed potatoes, fried squash, and sweet tea. Yummy Southern cafe food.
> 
> The policeman that sat at the next table over had scrambled egg whites, grilled chicken, and spinach. I could see him lusting after my food



^^^ This. And rep given. I always enjoy food reviews from ConnieLynn's Diners Drive-ins and Dives.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> ^^^ This. And rep given. I always enjoy food reviews from ConnieLynn's Diners Drive-ins and Dives.



I do love a good dive. I worked in one when I was 17 - 18 and learned a whole lot of life skills 

The cafe I went to tonight writes the daily specials on the board. This morning the breakfast special was the Old Timers Breakfast -- brains and eggs.


----------



## HottiMegan

I made tostadas for dinner with a huge side salad. Tostadas are a family favorite and so easy to make.


----------



## one2one

I made Olive Garden's Zuppa Toscana. I finished it with some croutons and ate a carrot and raspberries while I was waiting for it to reheat.


----------



## Missamanda

Baked chicken with a vegetable medley consisting of brussel sprouts, red potatoes, snap peas, and carrots.


----------



## Tracyarts

Turkey Italian sausages with sauteed veggies (mushrooms, spinach, bell peppers, eggplant, onion) all covered with marinara sauce a friend made and shared with us.


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken sandwiches with fresh garlic aioli, Swiss cheese, and vegetables


----------



## FatAndProud

Sushi and sashimi. Nom nom.

I love lemon and wasabi in my soy sauce.


----------



## Rojodi

Pizza Hut: 5 cheese garlic Parmesan pizza, $10 box with pepperoni
Just in case food: Boneless chicken wings and salad from the market, cornbread from a new restaurant owned by one of the lunch ladies at my son's elementary school, received a "Grandma Size" takeout order of it :eat1::eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Tostadas for the boys cuz it's sort of easy on my eldest's stomach who's battling an infection. I'm probably going to use up some leftover enchilada sauce over pasta and sprinkle some cheese and maybe some "chicken" on it.


----------



## Fuzzy

cream of broccoli and cauliflower soup with biscuits


----------



## one2one

I had chorizo and rice with peppers and carrots.


----------



## Tracyarts

I was on my own tonight so I had leftovers. The last of the Italian sausage and veggies with marinara sauce, and some spicy chicken and vegetable soup I made that wouldn't fit into the containers I froze the rest in. 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

mac and cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

An attempt at Winger's style wings, dutch oven potatoes with bacon and cheese, texas slaw and red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting 

(sorry no pics.. no camera.. no phone)


----------



## HottiMegan

I make sketti and steamed asparagus. I ate a huge amount of asparagus. It is so yummy!


----------



## smithnwesson

I've got a hankerin' for some Cincinnati chili tonight. I make it with spaghetti and Wolf brand chili (w/o beans). I top it with grated sharp cheddar (not Parmesan) and some chopped onions. A bowl of that with a little salad and I'll be good to go. :eat2:

Apologies to folks with an Italian heritage (especially to you Jigen). I know it ain't right, but it's something that I just gots to have every now and then -- like a McDonald's fish sammich.

(Why do dogs like spaghetti so much? Every dog that I've ever known thinks it's da bomb.)


----------



## Rojodi

smithnwesson said:


> I've got a hankerin' for some Cincinnati chili tonight. I make it with spaghetti and Wolf brand chili (w/o beans). I top it with grated sharp cheddar (not Parmesan) and some chopped onions. A bowl of that with a little salad and I'll be good to go. :eat2:
> 
> Apologies to folks with an Italian heritage (especially to you Jigen). I know it ain't right, but it's something that I just gots to have every now and then -- like a McDonald's fish sammich.
> 
> (Why do dogs like spaghetti so much? Every dog that I've ever known thinks it's da bomb.)



I haven't a clue. When my mom made sauce, our half Irish Setter, half Labrador Retriever would lay in front of the stove and growl at anyone who would come close to stirring, with the exceptions of my mother and me, and I was allowed to stir because I'd "accidentally" drop a piece of sauced bread in front of him, or a chunk of meatball or sausage.


----------



## Rojodi

Fresh, made this morning cheese ravioli and garlic bread


----------



## HottiMegan

I made an experimental casserole with potatoes, a super greens mix, cream of mushroom soup, cheese and "chicken" chunks. It turned out really good!


----------



## Fuzzy

smithnwesson said:


> I've got a hankerin' for some Cincinnati chili tonight. I make it with spaghetti and Wolf brand chili (w/o beans). I top it with grated sharp cheddar (not Parmesan) and some chopped onions. A bowl of that with a little salad and I'll be good to go. :eat2:
> 
> Apologies to folks with an Italian heritage (especially to you Jigen). I know it ain't right, but it's something that I just gots to have every now and then -- like a McDonald's fish sammich.
> 
> (Why do dogs like spaghetti so much? Every dog that I've ever known thinks it's da bomb.)



This is a family favorite. I'll make the chili from scratch with ground beef and/or diced kielbasa. I like to use thin spaghetti. Topped with shredded jack cheese, onions, Mexican pickles, and oyster crackers.


----------



## Fuzzy

ncaa basketball pizza night...


----------



## agnieszka

chips and onion rings


----------



## HottiMegan

Its martial arts night so taco bell for the boys and probably a homemade pizza for me or a giant salad..depends on my hunger level. (I can't eat Taco Bell food, so only the menfolk partake)


----------



## HottiMegan

Max's feeding tube hole has healed enough to eat regular food and he's been planning on me making enchiladas for him when he got better. So he's urging me to make a pan of enchiladas today.


----------



## Missamanda

Roasted potatoes, green beans and red pepper with baked chicken.


----------



## one2one

Leftover chicken divan with farrow and green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tikka masala


----------



## Tracyarts

Baked salmon with a ginger tamari glaze, chopped salad with a ginger lime dressing, and roasted cauliflower florets. Not sure how I'm going to season up the cauliflower, probably just some salt, pepper, and a little garlic. To go with it? Well, the theme seems to be ginger, so ginger-peach iced tea. 

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

It's a BBQ kind of night...
http://www.texasoriginalribtickler.com/


----------



## HottiMegan

Max went away for a sleepover, so we ordered pizza


----------



## Fuzzy

steak and chicken fajitas


----------



## one2one

Chicken and leek pot pie


----------



## Fuzzy

sausage and lentil stew


----------



## Rojodi

Ham with a Mountain Dew and Pineapple Glaze
Smashed potatoes with herb butted
Broccoli


----------



## Jon Blaze

I had turducken for the first time today. It was Cajun style with sausage instead of stuffing. I injected it with olive oil, old bay, cilantro, chile powder, and garlic. I added bacon strips, and had the whole thing with steamed vegetables and macaroni. I will be sleeping very soon.


----------



## Tracyarts

Ground sirloin patties with crumbled blue cheese and bacon, cooked on the trusty old George Foreman grill. Side dishes are roasted cauliflower and green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tracyarts said:


> Ground sirloin patties with crumbled blue cheese and bacon, cooked on the trusty old George Foreman grill. Side dishes are *roasted cauliflower* and green beans.



How? 'Splain yourself.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover night.. I'm out of room in the fridge.


----------



## Tracyarts

Roasted cauliflower: You take the cauliflower and cut it up into florets, toss with a little bit of oil (I use grapeseed or light olive), and any herbs and spices that you like. I use a grocery store brand of grilling herbs and spices that says it's good for vegetables. McCormick maybe? Any will work. Then put the coated florets onto a baking pan in a preheated 375 degree oven and bake for a half hour, stir, and bake another 15 minutes. Check to see if they are done to your liking. You can keep going a bit longer and get an actual bit of brown toastiness on them if you like. 

Sometimes I will take the florets and toss them with cherry or grape tomatoes, and add a bit of lemon juice and herbs du Provence with the oil, instead of the grilling spice, and roast until the tomatoes are all wrinkled and the cauliflower starts to caramelize at the edges. 

They shrink down quite a bit as a lot of the water cooks out of them. So if you want a good amount, do an entire head of cauliflower at a time.

If you want to get super-fancy, you can take a whole head of cauliflower, and a large knife and cut it into inch thick slices from top to bottom. The outer ones look kind of messed up but the inner ones where you have the stem will look like trees. Brush them with the oil and season them before baking them flat on a pan.

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy

Thank you  I'm still discovering white broccoli


----------



## HottiMegan

ITs martial arts day and i plan to get some chinese on the way home. The boys will want taco bell. I want some veggie chow mein and sweet & sour tofu.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday taco night... plus I got some soft taco torts I was intending to make double decker tacos.


----------



## CastingPearls

Leftover penne a la vodka and panko crusted chicken and half a giant peanut butter chocolate Easter egg, washed down with a glass of Moscato.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> Tuesday taco night... plus I got some soft taco torts I was intending to make double decker tacos.



Taco Tuesdays will have a different meaning to me since the Lego Movie


----------



## HottiMegan

Tracyarts said:


> Roasted cauliflower: You take the cauliflower and cut it up into florets, toss with a little bit of oil (I use grapeseed or light olive), and any herbs and spices that you like. I use a grocery store brand of grilling herbs and spices that says it's good for vegetables. McCormick maybe? Any will work. Then put the coated florets onto a baking pan in a preheated 375 degree oven and bake for a half hour, stir, and bake another 15 minutes. Check to see if they are done to your liking. You can keep going a bit longer and get an actual bit of brown toastiness on them if you like.
> 
> Sometimes I will take the florets and toss them with cherry or grape tomatoes, and add a bit of lemon juice and herbs du Provence with the oil, instead of the grilling spice, and roast until the tomatoes are all wrinkled and the cauliflower starts to caramelize at the edges.
> 
> They shrink down quite a bit as a lot of the water cooks out of them. So if you want a good amount, do an entire head of cauliflower at a time.
> 
> If you want to get super-fancy, you can take a whole head of cauliflower, and a large knife and cut it into inch thick slices from top to bottom. The outer ones look kind of messed up but the inner ones where you have the stem will look like trees. Brush them with the oil and season them before baking them flat on a pan.
> 
> Tracy



Yum! I saw purple and yellow cauliflower yesterday at the store.. I almost got the purple one on pure whimsy


----------



## HottiMegan

Car's in the shop and we need groceries. I am gonna make spaghetti since i have that on hand. Keeping my fingers crossed that the car will be done today and affordable!


----------



## Fuzzy

I got the spaghetti memo too. I got a loaf of french bread and some shredded mozz to make cheese bread


----------



## AuntHen

I made my own bacon cheese burgers with the works and also homemade chocolate chip cookie bars (warm from the oven) topped with creamy vanilla ice cream :eat1::happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Off to Hooter's tonight. We love leftovers, usually have them from Sunday dinner, but we're going to a buffet tomorrow for Easter.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Pork sandwich and peeps


----------



## AuntHen

Homemade Bolognese sauce over spaghetti, garlic bread and fresh sweet tea with lots of lemon :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Cheesy lasagna and salad..


----------



## Fuzzy

take-out pad thai


----------



## HottiMegan

leftovers and more salad.


----------



## luvmybhm

tonight grilled steaks, instant mashed and corn. 

have some awesome carmelized onion turkey meatballs in the freezer that i am looking forward to tomorrow night.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm.. not sure. Its probably going to be something on top on somethingelse.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Probably leftovers, and I am okay with this, because I made bomb ass spaghetti last night.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Olive Garden. Myself and the newly minted Mrs. SC are going to enjoy our first dinner alone as husband and wife.


----------



## Tracyarts

Panda Express. Not sure what I'm having yet. I know stir fried mixed vegetables for the side dish. Not sure which entree (or two) I'll be having. It'll all depend on how hungry I am when I get there and what looks good in the serving line.

Tracy


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tracyarts said:


> Panda Express. Not sure what I'm having yet. I know stir fried mixed vegetables for the side dish. Not sure which entree (or two) I'll be having. It'll all depend on how hungry I am when I get there and what looks good in the serving line.
> 
> Tracy



Jealoooous! I love Panda.


----------



## HottiMegan

MAc n Cheese. I'm so tired , i don't want to work hard at it. I completed my first full day of work. I'm brain tired.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm not sure... maybe Panda Express take-out with lots of Sriracha


----------



## Tracyarts

" Jealoooous! I love Panda. "

They started opening all over the Houston area and we finally got one a couple miles from our house. They're really popular too.

They had something new tonight on the menu. Shiitake and kale chicken breast. I tried it and it was pretty good. But I can't say that I've ever had something there that I didn't like.

Tracy


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Panda Express is one of the few places I can get all four of us to agree on. I love their lo mein, something I am not usually a fan. Everything there is fresh and tastes delicious.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Going to Subway to get their Avocado, Turkey and Spinach sandwich! I LOVE avocados! I am super excited! *Giggles*


----------



## Missamanda

Grilled chicken Caesar salad with added spinach
I've been looking forward to this all week.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have bbq beef in the slow cooker. Chopped cabbage and kale salad on the side. I'm not sure if I'm making cottage fries or scalloped potatoes.. but something with taters.


----------



## Shan34

I have never tried Panda Express but after all these posts I'm ready to try it! As for what's for dinner, Meat and taters. Boooring.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I just got home from a cute, little Amish country store. I bought a homemade beef pie to make for dinner. So we'll have that and homemade coleslaw for dinner. For dessert, it's ice cream from the dairy! Yum!


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm kinda burned out on Panda Express Orange chicken. Bejing Beef and teriyaki chicken are my favs. And lots and lots of chow mein


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114286


the reason I'm fat, basically


----------



## FatAndProud

Wrong thread. I'm in a food coma.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

FatAndProud said:


> Wrong thread. I'm in a food coma.



Don't apologize! It looks wonderful! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Pork chops
Mashed potatoes
Corn

I know, boring.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken fried rice.


----------



## Fuzzy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Chicken fried rice.



I know what this is... but my brain processed it differently this time... I pictured chicken fried chicken chunks in steamed white rice... maybe that's what I need for dinner..


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Bratwursth


----------



## luvmybhm

steak tacos. i got beef cubes on sale. put them in a pot on low for a few hours with some salt, pepper and water. they get all soft like pot roast. i drain off the excess water (if any left) and add the packet of taco seasoning directly to the cooked meat. the leftover moisture from the meat make like a glaze. then i use a fork to pull it apart and serve with soft taco tortillas and fixins.

super yummy. you get the background taste of pot roast with the taco spice kick.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

luvmybhm said:


> steak tacos. i got beef cubes on sale. put them in a pot on low for a few hours with some salt, pepper and water. they get all soft like pot roast. i drain off the excess water (if any left) and add the packet of taco seasoning directly to the cooked meat. the leftover moisture from the meat make like a glaze. then i use a fork to pull it apart and serve with soft taco tortillas and fixins.
> 
> super yummy. you get the background taste of pot roast with the taco spice kick.




That sounds heavenly! I must try that!! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was a catfish combo from Popeye's. Very tasty but the portions were a tad small.

Tonight is hamburger helper of some variety.


----------



## Fuzzy

massaman thai curry


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tracyarts said:


> " Jealoooous! I love Panda. "
> 
> They started opening all over the Houston area and we finally got one a couple miles from our house. They're really popular too.
> 
> They had something new tonight on the menu. Shiitake and kale chicken breast. I tried it and it was pretty good. But I can't say that I've ever had something there that I didn't like.
> 
> Tracy



Late response but the closest one to us was more than 20 minutes away. So they finally built one about 10 minutes away.

SUCH EXCITE.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Lasagna, chopped salad, and garlic bread


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Dinner is on the run tonight, so it looks like Subway.


----------



## Tracyarts

Shrimp salad with avocado slices and egg on a bed of lettuce at a neighborhood homestyle cooking type restaurant. See the everyday food thread for a pic. It was really fresh and good.


----------



## HottiMegan

Since it's Cinco de Mayo, i am going to make bean and cheese enchiladas. I'm going to throw some cilantro in that we got at the farmers market for good measure.


----------



## Rojodi

Cheesy Shells Hamburger Helper

(My French ancestors would HAUNT me to no end if I celebrated today )


----------



## AuntHen

I made ground turkey breast meatballs in marinara with linguine and a baby greens salad


----------



## Fuzzy

Mexican spicy beef and hominy stew


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Cheesy Shells Hamburger Helper
> 
> (My French ancestors would HAUNT me to no end if I celebrated today )



And they're not going to haunt you for making Hamburger Helper? LOL


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> And they're not going to haunt you for making Hamburger Helper? LOL



Well, they might but not as much as if I served Mexican


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Guzman y Gomez (closest thing we have to Mexican fast food here in Sydney) is supposed to be dinner tonight, but hubby's new work lappy just crashed. Hoping he gets it remedied shortly so we can get there in time! If not, it'll probably be frozen pizza.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken stir fry


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Meatloaf with brown gravy and rice.


----------



## Rojodi

Meatballs and pasta, homemade Marinara - made by an old Italian woman


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Grocery store rotisserie chicken + King's Hawaiian rolls= really tasty chicken sliders.


----------



## HottiMegan

I no want to cook tonight.. got papa murphys pizza.


----------



## Missamanda

I need to go grocery shopping lol
Fried bologna sandwich tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm torn between nachos and burgers.. both easy to make as i'm tired. I'm still not recovered from no sleep on Tuesday night (well i got 3 hours at one point).


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Venison Hot Dogs


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

My mother-in-law's infamous pork chops, hash brown casserole, green beans from the garden, watermelon, and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My mother-in-law's infamous pork chops, *hash brown casserole*, green beans from the garden, watermelon, and ice cream for dessert.



PostRecipePlsThx


----------



## Iannathedriveress

A slice of cinnamon bread and a handfull of original pringles chips.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> PostRecipePlsThx



I didn't forget...waiting for the recipe since I didn't make it 

Dinner tonight was New England clam chowder (homemade!) and fresh bread sticks. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

BBQ pulled pork nachos.


----------



## luvmybhm

it was help yourself night...i had pbj sandwich, a slice of watermelon and a bottle of water. boring dinner...so had a custard doughnut for dessert :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

spanish rice with boca crumbles and black beans. 
I'm waiting on the cake to cool so i can have cake.. i want cake.


----------



## Rojodi

Baked Ziti with turkey meatballs.
It's what she asked for


----------



## one2one

Quinoa with caramelized leeks and roasted asparagus, coho salmon and carrots.


----------



## EMH1701

The hard thing about jet lag is getting your body to be hungry at normal times again. Breakfast is easy because it's suppertime there. Lunch is harder. Dinner is harder because I'm supposed to be sleeping. But I will eat dinner. I will. I just don't know what, yet.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken enchiladas.. it could turn into mole, but I have no anchos. I have lots of chile verde, but I always have that.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> chicken enchiladas.. it could turn into mole, but I have no anchos. I have lots of chile verde, but I always have that.



cream cheese and chicken enchiladas with chile verde


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade shrimp caprese and gahlic bread.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled chicken, baked mac & cheese, asparagus, chopped salad, corn on the cob, and strawberry shortcake for dessert. It's what I asked for. :happy:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Homemade roast beef sandwich


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbq chicken and asparagus


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> PostRecipePlsThx



Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole

Ingredients:
14 oz hash brown (thawed) 
2 cups sharp cheddar cheese (shredded) 
1/2 onion (chopped) 
4 oz sour cream
1/4 cup heavy cream 
1/2 tsp pepper (fresh ground) 
1/4 tsp salt or to taste
sprinkle of garlic powder

Mix ingredients...bake 350 for 45 minutes. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I haven't eaten all day. My throat hurts so much. I think i'm going to make spaghetti cuz it's easy to swallow.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Cheesy Hash Brown Casserole
> 
> Ingredients:
> 14 oz hash brown (thawed)
> 2 cups sharp cheddar cheese (shredded)
> 1/2 onion (chopped)
> 4 oz sour cream
> 1/4 cup heavy cream
> 1/2 tsp pepper (fresh ground)
> 1/4 tsp salt or to taste
> sprinkle of garlic powder
> 
> Mix ingredients...bake 350 for 45 minutes. :eat2:



Thank you  Repped!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you  Repped!



:bow: My pleasure :happy:


----------



## EMH1701

Kraft Mac n' Cheese dinner. I've been hungry for Kraft since I went to a meeting at work this morning and there was a sign for Kraft by the door.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Broiled tilapia, grilled potatoes and onions, coleslaw, and coconut pie for dessert.


----------



## Fuzzy

EMH1701 said:


> Kraft Mac n' Cheese dinner. I've been hungry for Kraft since I went to a meeting at work this morning and there was a sign for Kraft by the door.



Now I want blue box.


----------



## Surlysomething

Subway - roast chicken footlong

2 chocolate chunk cookies :blush:

:eat2:

Diet Pepsi


----------



## Fuzzy

Sometimes, ya just gotta have the cookies...


Grilled cheese.. niothing fancy


----------



## luvmybhm

it's a rainy, yucky day here today...so gonna make meatloaf. it is finally cool enough here this week to run the oven for any amount of time without making my air conditioner crazy...

i think i am gonna try to make those cheesy has with it 

have the last of the frozen corn on the cob in there to use up...so that would be a good option i think.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Cheeseburgers on the grill, grilled onions & mushrooms, deviled eggs, veggies & dip, and baked beans. (Whew! That's a lot of food!)


----------



## luvmybhm

Hi Ms. Charlotte...tried your hash browns...delish! thanks again!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making spinach lasagna and Alex and i are making a caramel apple dump cake for dessert. He said he wants to be a baker when he grows up, so i'm going to help him learn to be comfy in a kitchen. He's only 5 so i am starting out easy with him.


----------



## EMH1701

Taco salad. I had to get tacos after being in China for 2 weeks, because we just didn't have those there, so I've been having tacos for a while. Used up my last one tonight.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

luvmybhm said:


> Hi Ms. Charlotte...tried your hash browns...delish! thanks again!



Wonderful! So glad you liked them! 

Dinner tonight was Pennsylvania Dutch Chicken Pot Pie and corn bread


----------



## ConnieLynn

The pantry is still bare, I haven't shopped in weeks. In the oven I have cubed/round steak cooking in a gravy/sauce of french onion soup (canned), worchester sauce, horseradish, and brown mustard. We'll see how it turns out. I've got some egg noodles to put it over and a few frozen tea bisuits to bake to go with.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Cheeseburgers on the grill, grilled onions & mushrooms, deviled eggs, veggies & dip, and baked beans. (Whew! That's a lot of food!)



That sounds like a party


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> That sounds like a party



Definitely a party in my tummy! :happy:

Dinner tonight is beef stroganoff, salad, and corn on the cob.


----------



## Gingembre

Greek take-away (well, delivery)...dolmades, greek salad, pork skewers, pitta bread & tzatziki. Hope it arrives soon! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tonight is shrimp & smoked sausage gumbo. :eat1:


----------



## HottiMegan

I have some "chicken" burgers and Boca burgers that i think are needing to be eaten. I am craving burgers.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Homemade spaghetti and meatballs :eat1: :eat2: Oh yea, and coconut cream pie for dessert...


----------



## Rojodi

Cheese and spinach stuffed rigatoni with homemade "Sauce Tomate Française", chopped salad


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Cheese and spinach stuffed rigatoni with homemade "Sauce Tomate Française", chopped salad



I'll be right over...


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'll be right over...



I made too much sauce, so there's enough for 10 people


----------



## ConnieLynn

Rojodi said:


> I made too much sauce, so there's enough for 10 people




Then I'll come too


----------



## one2one

A farro, chicken and broccoli casserole that turned out really well for something that was just meant to use up some cheese, a head of broccoli and the last of the farro. And homemade blackberry chocolate chip frozen yogurt. I was too lazy to make the custard for ice cream, and I have a big carton of Fage. So now I know how to make frozen yogurt!


----------



## Rojodi

ConnieLynn said:


> Then I'll come too



We have no pasta left, but oh boy, there's plenty of sauce.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> We have no pasta left, but oh boy, there's plenty of sauce.



I have some pasta!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I have some pasta!



Let's see if I can upload some sauce...


----------



## Fuzzy

jambalaya


----------



## HottiMegan

pesto pasta and cake for dessert


----------



## EMH1701

Hamburger-rice hot dish. Good stuff.


----------



## luvmybhm

taco salads with homemade queso dip...my tum is gonna hate me...but i love it!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Oven-fried parmesan chicken and fresh green beans w/ mushrooms & garlic.


----------



## one2one

Quinoa with roasted red pepper, tandoori shrimp and garlic green beans.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight is shrimp scampi, garlic bread and salad. Strawberry shortcake for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## spiritangel

I made slow cooked pork in ginger ale, bbq sauce, garlic, onion, sweet paprika, cumin and cardamom it was really good just needs a bit more savoury to balance out the sweet 

turned it into pulled pork for sandwiches really pleased with it as an experiment as I said just needs a few tweaks to make it really zing


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

spiritangel said:


> I made slow cooked pork in ginger ale, bbq sauce, garlic, onion, sweet paprika, cumin and cardamom it was really good just needs a bit more savoury to balance out the sweet
> 
> turned it into pulled pork for sandwiches really pleased with it as an experiment as I said just needs a few tweaks to make it really zing



Sounds yummy! 

Baked ziti for us tonight...with meatballs!


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak n grits n eggs n biscuits with hashbrown casserole


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> chicken fried steak n grits n eggs n biscuits with hashbrown casserole



omg I just ate and I still want yours!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking nachos.


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled lamb medallions n veggies


----------



## spiritangel

I think I will make the stirfry I made last night without the calamari cause i forgot to leave some out of the freezer basically the pulled pork I made fried till its partially crispy, noodles, cauli and broccoli and a bit of sweet soy


----------



## Rojodi

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, green beans with Oreo and peanut butter brownie cakes for dessert


----------



## ConnieLynn

pizza pizza in front of the computer. Long ass day and I just want to veg.


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> pizza pizza in front of the computer. Long ass day and I just want to veg.



Chips and salsa in front of the computer, long ass day and also veg.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking tofuloaf (like meatloaf only with tofu) and potatoes au gratin. And steamed artichokes.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Fuzzy said:


> Chips and salsa in front of the computer, long ass day and also veg.



And now leftover pizza


----------



## HottiMegan

I ended up making burritos for the boys. I was busy making a bunch of stuff for my son's class project.. I don't know what i'll eat.. something.. maybe..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled kielbasa, sauerkraut, potatoes w/ onions, corn on the cob, and fresh strawberry shortcake...Missouri style


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> *Grilled kielbasa, sauerkraut, potatoes w/ onions*, corn on the cob, and fresh strawberry shortcake...Missouri style



^^^^^^
THIS!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> ^^^^^^
> THIS!



I know, right!!??


----------



## EMH1701

Udon noodles with veggies.


----------



## Fuzzy

pizza before hockey game


----------



## one2one

Lamb chops, tzatziki, spinach, green beans, pita and hummus. All homemade.


----------



## spiritangel

Creamy Bacon and Mushroom Noodles (with philly light cream for cooking)


----------



## ConnieLynn

spiritangel said:


> Creamy Bacon and Mushroom Noodles (with philly light cream for cooking)



So glad you posted this. Reminded me that I have the ingredients on hand for carbonara. I usually don't have bacon.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Sunday dinner with family...pot roast, mashed potatoes - southern style, broccoli, gravy from scratch, and brownies for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Sunday dinner with family...pot roast, mashed potatoes - southern style, broccoli, gravy from scratch, and brownies for dessert. :eat2:



As a southern gal, wondering what are southern style mashed potatoes?


----------



## Fuzzy

grilled bbq pork cutlets, dutch-oven taters, something green veggie, something chocolately


----------



## luvmybhm

worked in the yard. too tired to cook. threw some chicken and fries in the oven. had them with applesauce.


----------



## one2one

Coho salmon with quinoa, mint, cilantro and asparagus and scallions sauteed in raw coconut oil.


----------



## CastingPearls

Made sloppy joes without realizing I had no bread. Rummaged around and I found half a baguette in the freezer, thawed it out against the hot pan, sliced it and poured sloppy joe over it. Yum yum!


----------



## Tracyarts

I've already got it planned out. Grilled southwest seasoned chicken breasts, chopped salad with avocado ranch dressing, borracho beans, and spicy vegetable soup with chorizo.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tracyarts said:


> I've already got it planned out. Grilled southwest seasoned chicken breasts, chopped salad with avocado ranch dressing, borracho beans, and spicy vegetable soup with chorizo.



Damn, that sounds amazing!


----------



## CastingPearls

Stewed chicken, brown rice and mixed veg in a spicy sauce and, garlic knots.


----------



## Fuzzy

I thought I knew... until I read TracyArts' post... and now I'm not so sure


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken tortilla soup with hominy, cheese, and tortilla strips


----------



## spiritangel

My House smells amazing and very boozy atm

have a piece of pork belly in my slow cooker with a small bottle of cider, some garlic, carrot and onion and am about to go add some small potatoes

will grill the pork belly to finish it off later but atm it smelling good (another experiment after the pulled pork in ginger ale and bbq sauce turned out so well thought I would give the pork belly in cider a go and see if it is as lush as it sounds)


----------



## Rojodi

I'm going to clean up the frozen wings in the freezer, get them baked.


----------



## MisticalMisty

NY strips and baked potatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tostadas.. my favorite cop-out dinner


----------



## one2one

Lasagna and asparagus.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Stuffed shells with white sauce, cheesy garlic bread, and chopped, garden salad


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday's slow cooker chicken didn't quite cook in time, so tonight, shredding the chicken and cooking it in some taco seasoning spike au jus then making tacos and or quesodillas.


----------



## EMH1701

Had a craving for hot dogs, so I had a couple.


----------



## TearInYourHand

A whole lot of leftover basil from a couple of days ago means-- PESTO! Spaghetti with pesto, served with slices of roasted eggplant and zucchini, along with some fresh mozz.


----------



## CastingPearls

Panko crusted chicken, homemade pasta salad, and cucumber salad, plus a cannoli dip with flaky cannoli chips.


----------



## HottiMegan

A burrito-dilla.. Everything you'd put in a burrito only flat between two tortillas.


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> A burrito-dilla.. Everything you'd put in a burrito only flat between two tortillas.



reminds me of something I had before... fajita-quesadillas.


----------



## Fuzzy

sketti... just noodles and mushroom sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> reminds me of something I had before... fajita-quesadillas.



I am sure you could put just about anything between two tortillas with cheese. I didn't feel like doing the whole folding thing last night. I also make pizza-dillas.. sauce, mozzarella and green olives.. The kids like them--minus the olives.


I'm thinking Papa Murphys pizza for dinner tonight.. We're doing martial arts, it'll be earned food.


----------



## Rojodi

"Shake and Bake" chicken - making my own coating: bread crumbs, brown sugar, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, dried thyme and dried parsley. Mashed potatoes, and peas.


----------



## ConnieLynn

End of hump day supper 

View attachment 114949


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> I am sure you could put just about anything between two tortillas with cheese. I didn't feel like doing the whole folding thing last night. I also make pizza-dillas.. sauce, mozzarella and green olives.. The kids like them--minus the olives.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Papa Murphys pizza for dinner tonight.. We're doing martial arts, it'll be earned food.



I like Papa Murphy's red herb sauce that's typically used on the deLite pizzas, rather than their usual red sauce. But Friday is typically my pizza night. I'm thinking something Asian tonight like coconut curry


----------



## luvmybhm

grilled chicken wraps on whole wheat tortillas. :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Ham, beans, and potatoes in the crockpot with cornbread on the side.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Brisket sandwich with zucchini pickles and lettuce


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pretzels...no wonder I'm still hungry. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

serious need for pizza


----------



## spiritangel

T bone and not sure what else was going to do foil roasted tato but my turbo oven just blew up so probably spinach and mushrooms


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm making bean and cheese enchiladas for the hubs for Father's day. It's our go-to celebratory meal.. that and lasagna.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Smothered pork chops, smashed potatoes, sweet cornbread, and peas.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken jambalaya with garlic cheese bread


----------



## HottiMegan

Leftover enchiladas for the hubs and mac n cheese for me.


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover night... I'm thinking chicken-fried steak bowl (chunked steak, mashed potatoes, gravy, lil'nibblets corn, shredded cheese, liberal dash of tabasco)


----------



## Piink

I'll be making Cottage Pie and for dessert we'll be having Angel Food Cake.


----------



## EMH1701

I just had a couple of egg rolls. I'm going to a social event later tonight and there will be food.


----------



## HottiMegan

I want a giant salad with onions, carrots, green olives, cottage cheese and a yummy balsamic vinaigrette.


----------



## spiritangel

Salt and Pepper calamari stir fry with Himalayan pink salt


----------



## Mishty

I've got four steaks soaking in a Dale sauce/lager mixture,made a creamy corn salad,got some crusty bread ready to char,a huge pack of lemon soaked country ribs and all the makings for a huge mixed green salad with a roasted sunflower oil dressing. My neighbor is amazing in front of a grill! I bring the food,and he makes it scandalous!! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I've never heard of this before.
Interesting.



Mishty said:


> lemon soaked country ribs


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled shrimp, seasoned rice, cobb salad, broccoli, and ice cream cake for dessert :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled salmon with homemade lemon-dill tartar sauce, mixed whole grain pilaf, and green beans. Dessert is going to be these frozen strawberry halves that are dipped in dark chocolate that I found at the supermarket (Dole Dippers).


----------



## Fuzzy

stack chile verde chicken enchiladas


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Steak enchiladas, seasoned rice, and garlic broccoli


----------



## Fuzzy

pizza.. probably papa murphys.. though I have a craving for Navajo tacos


----------



## Saisha

Steak, fettuccine alfredo, either mixed veggies or fresh corn.


----------



## one2one

You guys are making me so hungry!

Dinner is potstickers with soy sauce and pesto; sauteed spinach with garlic and green beans.


----------



## luvmybhm

we were out and stopped at a local restaurant chain...shomar's...for dinner. they make a hamburger with cheese/lettuce/onion with tzatziki sauce on a pita. it is rich with the cheese but you get the lightness of the sauce. delish

tomorrow i will cook. i am making veal and eggplant parm for dinner. hopefully i won't overcook the veal again.


----------



## spiritangel

Tonight I made potato bake

I used both normal and sweet potato, 3 diff types of cheese, sour cream and bacon it was delish, but filling made it in a single serve dish and have leftovers for tomorrow night just have to find something to have it with


----------



## EMH1701

Had a salad with fresh strawberries, veggies, shrimp, asiago cheese, and balsamic vinegar. It was yummy.


----------



## luvmybhm

glad to report both veal and eggplant turned out delish. served with sliced tomato and melted cheese on top.


----------



## HottiMegan

I got a "Parisian" salad at Costco yesterday. It has feta, cranberries and almonds. It's a yummy salad and i plan on it for dinner


----------



## luvmybhm

i bought a large london broil. since i only eat my meat extra well, i tend to do it as a pot roast style thing rather than have to leave it med/rare to have it be tender. i put it in the crock pot at lunch time today with seasonings and onion chunks. by 6pm was pretty much falling apart. had to just pull some out with a fork because broke up when tried to lift it. delish! made with mashed and green beans.

tomorrow night i am off the hook for cooking...so it will be whatever hub decides to make.  i am looking forward to having some of tonight's dinner as leftovers tomorrow for lunch. nom!

plus i will have a posting for the leftovers thread lol


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade chili mac with "Queso Fiesta" goldfish crackers


----------



## HottiMegan

Tonight's dinner is an experiment. I'm going to make lasagna, only with mexican flavors. i have cheddar/jack, ground meatless, enchilada sauce, nacho cheese sauce, chilis and diced tomatoes. I'm going to make it with pasta and bake it like lasagna.. i'm thinking it'll turn out pretty tasty but i have no idea!


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm curious if you have a form of vegetarian sour cream that you could layer in there. I'm very curious how it turns out


----------



## HottiMegan

hmm. sour cream might be good. The experiement has to wait until tomorrow, i just realized that my HUGE pan is soaking in the sink from the other day's enchiladas.. I was unaware that sour cream had non-vegetarian versions. I always buy Daisy brand since it's so few ingredients.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Salmon sandwich


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

HottiMegan said:


> hmm. sour cream might be good. The experiement has to wait until tomorrow, i just realized that my HUGE pan is soaking in the sink from the other day's enchiladas.. I was unaware that sour cream had non-vegetarian versions. I always buy Daisy brand since it's so few ingredients.



All sour cream is vegetarian, Fuzz. 

Megan, I think maybe he meant a vegan version, but I don't think you're vegan, right?


----------



## Fuzzy

yes, i was thinking the vegan version: 

http://www.tofutti.com/dairy-free-cheeses/sour-cream/better-than-sour-cream/


----------



## one2one

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Salmon sandwich



Always a good choice. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan

BigBeautifulMe said:


> All sour cream is vegetarian, Fuzz.
> 
> Megan, I think maybe he meant a vegan version, but I don't think you're vegan, right?



I'm not vegan.. although i should be.. I can't give up the cheese! Other than occasional sour cream, cheese is the only non-vegan food i eat.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yeah, I thought you were a fellow cheese addict, haha.  I understand - I could never give it up, either!


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> hmm. sour cream might be good. The experiement has to wait until tomorrow, i just realized that my HUGE pan is soaking in the sink from the other day's enchiladas.. I was unaware that sour cream had non-vegetarian versions. I always buy Daisy brand since it's so few ingredients.



How did it turn out? *curious minds want to know*


----------



## Fuzzy

Cincinnati style chili


----------



## HottiMegan

Fuzzy said:


> How did it turn out? *curious minds want to know*



IT didn't happen tonight, we went to martial arts. I now have it all ready to prepare tomorrow. I don't cook on martial arts nights. We usually have a salad or get take out. 

i'll give a review tomorrow though. It's my evening at home to be able to cook!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm about to start making the mexican lasagna.. I hope it doesn't suck!


----------



## Tracyarts

Italian seasoned turkey meatballs with tomato and 4 cheese alfredo sauce. Some low-carb pasta. Grilled zucchini and eggplant planks. Frozen dark chocolate dipped strawberry halves for dessert.


----------



## one2one

Parchment baked salmon and fingerling potatoes covered on a pan sauce made from lobster paste, a fresh tomato, garlic, wilted spinach and basil, finished with a little half n half. It was pretty good but needs some adjustments to make it better. I'm just not sure what it needs.


----------



## HottiMegan

The mexican lasagna turned out really good! I added sour cream and it added just the right zazz to it  I think i might add some chili beans to it next time.


----------



## Rojodi

one2one said:


> Parchment baked salmon and fingerling potatoes covered on a pan sauce made from lobster paste, a fresh tomato, garlic, wilted spinach and basil, finished with a little half n half. It was pretty good but needs some adjustments to make it better. I'm just not sure what it needs.



Next time you make it, be fancy and call it "Poisson en Papillote"


----------



## Rojodi

Now 20-year-old's birthday, so grub from the neighborhood pizzeria

pepperoni pizza
chicken tenders
mozzarella sticks
garlic rolls

(salad for me since I don't get the cheese and chicken)


----------



## Saisha

Either home-made pancakes or hamburgers. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## HottiMegan

Taco Salad after a refreshing swim.


----------



## Saisha

HottiMegan said:


> Taco Salad after a refreshing swim.


Ooh lucky you on both counts!


----------



## gdp8787

Minestrone, bread, and pilaf...


----------



## spiritangel

Making Chinese Chicken and sweetcorn soup is a cheaty version but so delish


----------



## CastingPearls

I haven't had Chinese food for months, so while on errands all day, I stopped and picked up boneless spare-ribs, spicy sticky garlic green beans (off-menu), and double pork lo mein. Plus, extra eggrolls because this place has great ones. I have a weeks' worth of leftovers which is okay by me. All delicious.


----------



## x0emnem0x

CastingPearls said:


> I haven't had Chinese food for months, so while on errands all day, I stopped and picked up boneless spare-ribs, spicy sticky garlic green beans (off-menu), and double pork lo mein. Plus, extra eggrolls because this place has great ones. I have a weeks' worth of leftovers which is okay by me. All delicious.



I wouldn't be able to function... my love for Chinese food is like no other.


----------



## HottiMegan

Tofuloaf and potatoes au gratin. (toful loaf is basically just like meatloaf only with tofu instead of meat)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Papa Johns! Can't wait.


----------



## Saisha

Stupidly I am having a really good apple and decided to add a bit of store brand Dijon mustard on the side to dip it in - my mouth is burning! Must have horseradish in it or something - :shocked::blink: At least I'm awake!


----------



## Fuzzy

pancakes and maple sausage


----------



## luvmybhm

it was actually below 90 here today, so we decided to grill tonight. made steak, potatoes (sliced thick with salt/pepper/onion and garlic powders) and sliced zucchini (with teriyaki) on the grill. also had corn on the cob and strawberry/cherries/melon cut fruit. was delish. so full...


----------



## HottiMegan

I got vetoed and we ended up having mac n cheese.. tofuloaf tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy

tony chachere's boxed jambalaya dinner (with a pound of diced hot smoked sausage tossed in )


----------



## HottiMegan

Going to Fresh Choice tonight in Sacramento. It's my favorite restaurant. HUGE salad bar with a lot of other yummy food. (It's a big salad buffet restaurant)


----------



## luvmybhm

made meatballs using ranch dressing and crushed whole wheat cracker crumbs. baked them in the oven then served with gravy, bread stuffing and green beans.


----------



## EMH1701

Hot dogs, baked beans, and chips.


----------



## HottiMegan

I am so pooped from having about 4 hours of sleep.. Moms don't get to be too tired to cook.. So i'm going to make nachos.. easy stuff.. i have some nacho cheese, a few cans of chili and shredded cheese. I might even have some salsa and sour cream to throw on it.


----------



## luvmybhm

too hot to cook today...we ordered from the grill down the street...i had a chicken wrap and fries...


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover pepperoni pizza.


----------



## luvmybhm

broccoli stuffed chicken breast, green bean casserole and mashed.


----------



## HottiMegan

tostadas for the boys and "chicken" nachos for me. (I didn't eat nachos the other night)


----------



## ConnieLynn

Last night I had ribs and the typical fixins at friends' house. The real treat was dessert -- locally grown sweet cantaloupe with a couple of scoops of vanilla ice cream in the center. Sounded odd to me, but it was very good. 

Tonight I'm going to a potluck pool party and this group of ladies can cook! I can't wait to see the tables full of southern goodness


----------



## HottiMegan

lasagna.. Max was supposed to help make it for my birthday but it looks like I'm going to have to go it alone. He's going on a sleepover.


----------



## Fuzzy

lasagna sounds really good right now... but i'd have to get up off the couch to make that a reality. :doh:


----------



## Gingembre

Leftovers from last night's vegetarian moussaka. Delish.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Hot dogs. I bought a package of nice ones to eat on buns and 2 packages of Bar S to char and eat like potato chips. lol


----------



## one2one

Probably a salad of some kind. I bought too much lettuce at the farmers' market and am trying to think of ways to use it.


----------



## Fuzzy

mmmm.... Chinese lettuce wraps....


----------



## EMH1701

Made a random stir fry with noodles, veggies, and shrimp. It was tasty.


----------



## EMH1701

one2one said:


> Probably a salad of some kind. I bought too much lettuce at the farmers' market and am trying to think of ways to use it.



Lettuce can be used up in random stir fries. Also, there are always sandwiches and wraps.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I thought I bought chicken breasts to make chicken salad, but turns out I picked up chicken legs by mistake. I have a whole bag of them, and it's my least favorite part. Anyone have a good recipe to use them up?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

ConnieLynn said:


> I thought I bought chicken breasts to make chicken salad, but turns out I picked up chicken legs by mistake. I have a whole bag of them, and it's my least favorite part. Anyone have a good recipe to use them up?


 Chicken legs always make great soup. The flavor from the dark meat bones is always so rich.


----------



## HottiMegan

Did a 200 mile trip today.. we copped out and had microwave tostadas. Quick, tasty and simple.


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> I thought I bought chicken breasts to make chicken salad, but turns out I picked up chicken legs by mistake. I have a whole bag of them, and it's my least favorite part. Anyone have a good recipe to use them up?



Mix equal parts of honey and soy sauce, grate in some garlic and toss them in it, put them in the fridge overnight and keep turning 

or alternately in a glass or metal bowl on low heat in the oven for a few hours

then cook them at a moderately high heat for around 25-30mins and viola honey soy chicken legs they are pretty delish



, 
Went out to dinner for my Nieces 11th birthday to the Rock Grill, 3 courses $32 not to bad

so salt and pepper calamari, salmon done on the hot rock (was really good) and sticky toffee pudding for desert sadly a complete let down sauce was grainy and the cake part tasted like it was pre packaged, as well as some gluten free chocolate cupcakes.


----------



## one2one

I'm meeting my brother at a szechuan place that's really good ... so maybe crispy duck. I haven't decided, yet.


----------



## AuntHen

Pork steak, seared and then slow cooked in marinara sauce and some hot steaming polenta :eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thanks for the drumstick suggestions. I've got enough of them that I'll try both soup and sticky 

I've been working my butt off, so meals lately have been uninspired. Tonight I had a ham sandwich followed by vanilla ice cream with chocolate syrup.


----------



## spiritangel

I treated myself to a sushy platter and ate half of it for dinner and will have the rest tomorrow night

was lovely they made it fresh to order its such a wonderful treat


----------



## ConnieLynn

I made it home on time with enough energy left to put a pan on the stove. 3 egg omelette with mushrooms, onions, peppers, spinach. Cup of Earl Grey, and a few strawberries.


----------



## one2one

I have leftover crispy duck! 

Dinner will be duck fried rice with mushrooms, red pepper, and scallions and sugar snap pea pods from the farmers' market. I may make a few shrimp pot stickers to go with it.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef roasts in the slow cooker for shreddin


----------



## HottiMegan

Spanish rice and beans.. I don't feel like heating up the house with a lot of cooking hooey.


----------



## Fuzzy

beef tips n gravy over toasted onion buns


----------



## HottiMegan

tofu loaf and gratin potatoes for the grown ups. Pizzadillas and strawberry smoothies for the children.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have fixins for mapo tofu “Pock-Marked Old Lady Tofu”. And maybe ham fried rice. And maybe lettuce wraps.


----------



## AuntHen

Sooo, I still had some pipe rigate pasta to cook. I made homemade macaroni and cheese with it (butter, half n' half and sharp cheddar), then, get this! I made a thin crust cheese pizza and topped it... wait for it...

*with the macaroni and cheese*!! :shocked:

I know, right?!? Haha 








Actually, I think I saw this on a food show, it was either a pizza or a sandwich or both. I totally forget.


----------



## Fuzzy

fat9276 said:


> Sooo, I still had some pipe rigate pasta to cook. I made homemade macaroni and cheese with it (butter, half n' half and sharp cheddar), then, get this! I made a thin crust cheese pizza and topped it... wait for it...
> 
> *with the macaroni and cheese*!! :shocked:
> 
> I know, right?!? Haha
> 
> Actually, I think I saw this on a food show, it was either a pizza or a sandwich or both. I totally forget.



Rep has been given!


----------



## HottiMegan

I made tortilla pizzas.. put a layer of mozzarella cheese between two tortillas for the crust and then top as you would a regular pizza and bake. It turned out like a thin crust pizza. The boys both gobbled them up. We're low on groceries and i'm trying to get us through the weekend before buying more, so i'm getting creative with what i make!


----------



## spiritangel

Beef Stir fry with Mushrooms and baby spinach and crispy noodles was really good just used a bit of sweet soy instead of getting out everything will def do it again


----------



## HottiMegan

I keep putting the tofu loaf off and am gonna actually do it today! I swear!!


----------



## Rojodi

Homemade Piggy Fries

(spicy French fries covered in leftover pulled pork, drenched in barbecue sauce, covered with cheesy goodness, and sprinkled with scallions and jalapenos)


----------



## veggieforever

Dinner was replaced with lots and lots of homemade vegan vanilla and caramel ice cream - which was SO super sweet and utterly sinful!!xXx


----------



## Saisha

Honey-pineapple teriyaki, fresh corn on the cob and salad.


----------



## Shan34

Tried something new, was almost too easy. Bacon wrapped, pesto smothered chicken with angel hair pasta. It was really pretty good. No doubt I loved the pasta more, because I seem to love love carbs and just sorta like meat.


----------



## Shan34

I had pork roast in the crock pot the other night. Thinking about putting the leftovers (there's quite a bit) back in the crock with some bbq sauce for pulled pork. Think that's a bad idea?


----------



## Fuzzy

I have a pork shoulder in the slow cooker, with fixins for slaw and taters waiting for me to get off my butt.


----------



## Rojodi

Doing up a spiral ham - Major sale on it, 89 cents/lb THEN $5.50 off the total price..

Baked Mac and Cheese


----------



## EMH1701

I just did hot dogs. Not feeling particularly like cooking anything major tonight.


----------



## MisticalMisty

a lemon raspberry bundlet from NothingBundtCakes and probably fish for the hubs. lol


----------



## Rojodi

Homemade chicken helper, so okay it's a twist on chicken and rice pilaf.


----------



## AuntHen

When I was a young child, my Dad was stationed at the U.S. Naval Base Subic Bay (Philippines). My Mom, loved and learned a lot of the native dishes, one of them being *chicken adobo*. I remember watching her make it so many times and it has always been a favorite dish of mine.

That being said, I have some cooking away right now and will serve it over some nice, steamed Jasmine rice. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

leftover pulled pork  and a pasta salad (or maybe mac and cheese )


----------



## EMH1701

Went out to an Indian restaurant with my parents. We split orders of lamb curry, naan bread, and spinach chicken.


----------



## HottiMegan

EMH1701 said:


> Went out to an Indian restaurant with my parents. We split orders of lamb curry, naan bread, and spinach chicken.



I want some Indian food in the worst way! My favorite dish is Palaak Paneer or Saag Paneer (same dish: curried spinach with cheese cubes) Oh and some sombar.. ahrrhrhllhhghgh (my best Homer impersonation)


Dinner tonight.. not sure.. i'm thinking tacos.


----------



## veggieforever

*Skipping dinner again for a mammoth bowl of homemade vegan vanilla ice cream!! It's just way too hot out there! Phew! :shocked: *


----------



## Surlysomething

How is it ice cream if there's no dairy in it? 



veggieforever said:


> *Skipping dinner again for a mammoth bowl of homemade vegan vanilla ice cream!! It's just way too hot out there! Phew! :shocked: *


----------



## one2one

Shrimp and black bean quesadilla with roasted corn and roasted tomato salsas; avocado and sour cream. Grape tomatoes and a carrot on the side.


----------



## spiritangel

I was going to make prawn, fish and veggie dumplings however discovered after having been frozen my won ton wrappers were mouldy so instead fried the mix and ate it in lettuce cups was pretty good for thinking on my feet


----------



## Gingembre

Mussels in white wine & garlic sauce with green salad and a glass of chenin blanc. Continental noms, lol!


----------



## Fuzzy

biscuits and maple sausage gravy... breakfast is dinner (again)


----------



## luvmybhm

we went to golden corral (buffet place). i started with salad, had a plate with a bit of everything then ended with a small slice of carrot cake. i remember now why i never go to those sort of places. i am 'thanksgiving' kinda full now.


----------



## HottiMegan

homemade veggie chow mein


----------



## ScreamingChicken

luvmybhm said:


> we went to golden corral (buffet place). i started with salad, had a plate with a bit of everything then ended with a small slice of carrot cake. i remember now why i never go to those sort of places. i am 'thanksgiving' kinda full now.


My wife loves that place but I feel all "meh" about it. It's great for quantity yet not exactly overwhelming in the quality department.

Tonight is Taco Bell. I am sensing a quesorito and bean burritos with copious amounts of hot sauce.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking broccoli rice tonight. I want a whole bunch of broccoli!


----------



## Surlysomething

Big fat local bing cherries and coconut greek yogurt. Yay summer!


----------



## DaisyBBW

Husband and I were feeling lazy so we bought a $6 pizza from 7/11. It was basically a frozen pizza we didn't have to cook ourselves. Which like, that's fine.


----------



## luvmybhm

ScreamingChicken said:


> My wife loves that place but I feel all "meh" about it. It's great for quantity yet not exactly overwhelming in the quality department.
> 
> Tonight is Taco Bell. I am sensing a quesorito and bean burritos with copious amounts of hot sauce.



i agree with you on the quality thing. we had not been to one for a long time and i wanted a place we could all get something we like. i was pretty burned out on steakhouse food (which is what hub likes and we normally tend to go to). i now remember why we never go there...lol. i have to say while the food was only so-so (the yeast rolls and the fresh fruit were the highlight of my actual meal), the best part of the dinner was dessert. the carrot cake was amazing. real shredded carrot, real pineapple and the icing was sweet but not 'sets off my gag reflex' rich and sweet.


----------



## Fuzzy

black beans and rice (its the red beans and rice recipe, using black since I'm out of small red :doh: )


----------



## EMH1701

A leftover fish taco and rice from Don Pablos. My old work team took me out for lunch the other day. It was good.


----------



## luvmybhm

i baked hamburgers in the oven (raining...couldn't grill) and we had them with steamed broccoli with cheese sauce.


----------



## MisticalMisty

bologna and cheese on saltines with a side of salt and vinegar chips. Oh and a rootbeer. It's been one of those days.


----------



## Fuzzy

I worked all day in the yard, and I'm so not ready to cook.

(I'll probably make homemade hot-n-sour anyway.. ]


----------



## spiritangel

No Idea

Taking my Sis out to dinner for her birthday possibly chicken snitzel but will see whats on the Menu when we get there


----------



## luvmybhm

my neighbor gave us a ton of tomatoes and i had to make something before they got funky. ended up making turkey chili. cut up the tomatoes, added onion, yellow and green peppers and tons of spices. once that cooked down added some turkey i cooked off and some kidney beans. turned out pretty tasty. served with shredded cheddar and saltines (mine w/butter).

:eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

Burger Mac/
American Goulash/
American Chop Suey


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers... hot-n-sour, pasta salad, beans and rice.. whatever


----------



## Deven

The husband ain't making it home tonight. So, I think I'm going to get a sushi platter from the Tokyo restaurant.

He dislikes sushi.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Too hot to cook tonight...making BLTs and homemade potato salad. Maybe strawberry shortcake for dessert.


----------



## Rojodi

What ever salad and sub combo the market has. I never cook on Fridays, though I need to make a couple of salads for a, um, picnic tomorrow.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm making a pork & cabbage hot dish because I had some cabbage to use up, as well as some leftover pork chops. I also threw in some random veggies, cream of celery soup, and topped it with cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan

Aloo Gobi and Palaak Paneer. (the paneer will be firm tofu cut up and sauteed since i don't feel like making cheese today)


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken and broccoli in a spicy orange and ginger sauce over rice


----------



## Fuzzy

Chinese something. Maybe ham fried rice. And something chicken.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Brats on the grill, potatoes and onions on the grill, and salad.


----------



## EMH1701

I had Thai noodles with curry. They were decent for a store-bought meal.


----------



## Fuzzy

lettuce wraps


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm really hungry. Haven't eaten in like 10 hours but am too tired to cook. I'm thinking i'll make myself some tostadas.. they're easy and quick.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

In the pool all day, so it was a leftovers kind of night! (burritos, rice, tuna casserole, cold pizza, etc.)


----------



## Rojodi

Take out grande!
(Taco Bell, Five Guys, and local pizzeria)


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Roast Hoi Sin pork belly slices, salad with balsamic dressing, baby potatoes. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm craving soft tacos.. so that's what we'll have


----------



## Rojodi

Beef stew, side of cut veggies


----------



## EMH1701

I had mini tacos.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pork chops in a mushroom gravy, mashed taters, and sweet corn. :eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

steak w/pan gravy, mashed with cheese and green beans. was delish.:eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Curried red lentils in the crockpot right now - they smell heavenly. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

I think take out pizza after karate tonight.


----------



## Deacone

I had some soupy vegetable home made ramen thing i tossed together - but right now all i'm eating is watermelon..

all of the watermelon!


----------



## Saisha

Nearly burnt pork chops from the smell of it :doh:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken & biscuit casserole, loaded salad, and fried zucchini.


----------



## Rojodi

Sausage and peppers Stromboli
Vegetable Stromboli
Green and mixed salad


----------



## one2one

I made shrimp fried rice with mushrooms, scallions, asparagus, carrots, sweet red pepper, sugar snap peas and garlic.


----------



## Deven

Leftover cheesesteak and hot wings.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Sausage and peppers Stromboli
> Vegetable Stromboli
> Green and mixed salad



And once again I wasn't invited. Hmph!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> And once again I wasn't invited. Hmph!



Next time...

This is the first time I've actually made dinner for just 3, not 6, 7, 8..LOL


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Slow cooker Mexican pork carnitas tonight. My fave. So excited! The smell of the crockpot is driving me nuts at the moment. :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Next time...
> 
> This is the first time I've actually made dinner for just 3, not 6, 7, 8..LOL



I'm holding you to it!  :batting:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'm holding you to it!  :batting:



Whoo hoooo


----------



## HottiMegan

I got vetoed on the pizza so they had taco bell and i ate spaghetti oh's when i got home. (I can't eat taco bell)


----------



## Deacone

Well I was going to have beef and edemame stir fry. However my parents and sister has begged me to come to Cosmo with them - which is an all you can eat pan-asian buffet restaurant...

Sigh - go on...Twist my arm


----------



## HottiMegan

It's Tuesday.. so i'm making tacos! 
Maybe i'll break out some Kra-gle too


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I just had it - salmon en croute, root veg mash (potatoes, swede, parsnip, carrot), green veg medley ( green beans, peas, leeks, broad beans).


----------



## Rojodi

Lazy day: Hamburger Helper


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken salad wrap, homemade potato salad, and a pickle.


----------



## Tracyarts

A big ass cobb salad.


----------



## luvmybhm

some meatloaf i found in the freezer, some oven baked potato slices and purple grapes. trying to use up stuff that has been lying about.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

luvmybhm said:


> some meatloaf i found in the freezer, some oven baked potato slices and purple grapes. trying to use up stuff that has been lying about.



Oh well done, I am so bad at doing that and end up throwing year old bags of stuff out from the freezer. 

I'm having lamb rogan josh with rice, coconut yogurt and later will be sticky toffee pudding with Haagen Dazs salted caramel ice cream - a marriage made in heaven!


----------



## Rojodi

Chicken - marinaded in cheap Italian dressing and fresh rosemary and thyme
Summer squash, grill steamed with onions, bell peppers and garlic
Kid Smashed potatoes - 20 YO is doing it LOL


----------



## ConnieLynn

I got caught up in chores and missed lunch. Just came in starving (and exhausted from washing my truck) and went for the fastest thing I could find. Happily, I had homemade pimento cheese in the fridge  Pimento cheese sammies and diet Orange Crush are making me happy.


----------



## EMH1701

Trader Joe's sushi, specifically the tempura shrimp. I didn't feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## HottiMegan

Broccoli rice with a side of steamed broccoli.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh well done, I am so bad at doing that and end up throwing year old bags of stuff out from the freezer.
> 
> I'm having lamb *rogan josh* with rice, coconut yogurt and later will be sticky toffee pudding with Haagen Dazs salted caramel ice cream - a marriage made in heaven!



I think I'm making rogan josh now, as per your suggestion.


----------



## ConnieLynn

OK you cookers of lamb, someone please suggest a newbie type recipe to try. I've never cooked lamb, and never had lamb, but have a new neighborhood market around the corner with a fresh meat market that will cut to order. So I can actually buy a small portion.

Tonight I went out with my friend for drinks and dinner sitting at my favorite bar. I had a big ass dirty martini, a full rack of baby back ribs and fries, and a comfort and coke for dessert


----------



## stoneyman

had a great dinner of lean chicken and a lot of vegetables. I am lifting a lot of weights and now swimming. I feel great!! it was a good dinner for sure...


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Fuzzy said:


> I think I'm making rogan josh now, as per your suggestion.



Hehe, good choice! that's the great thing about this thread, you always get good dinner ideas!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

ConnieLynn said:


> OK you cookers of lamb, someone please suggest a newbie type recipe to try. I've never cooked lamb, and never had lamb, but have a new neighborhood market around the corner with a fresh meat market that will cut to order. So I can actually buy a small portion.
> 
> Tonight I went out with my friend for drinks and dinner sitting at my favorite bar. I had a big ass dirty martini, a full rack of baby back ribs and fries, and a comfort and coke for dessert



Lamb is so flippin expensive, it's terrible. I never buy "fresh" as they're too pricy. I buy a bag of frozen "value" chops - the odd sized ones left after the pretty ones have been cut. I usually just soften some chopped onion in a bit of oil in the le Creuset on the cooker hob, then pour enough lamb stock (I use knorr stock cubes) with two tablespoons of mint sauce mixed in, just to cover the chops which i've thrown into the casserole dish. I actually cook them from frozen like that as ive discovered they cook just the same. I will then put a lid on and put them in the oven about 160c for about one hour 45 mins. Then I'll take it out and add some veg, eg. chunky chopped carrots and potatoes, stir it in and back in the oven for another half hour. Then the chops should be so tender the meat falls off the bones. I put the dish back on the cooker hob and add a little cornflour in water to thicken the gravy, stirring all the time. Very easy - all done in one pot.

i also prefer to use chops for curry too, as the meat is always nicer on the bone and you get some fat that way too, which is just wonderful when it renders int othe sauce.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thanks, I'll give chops a try. Fresh lamb at this little market is actually less expensive than frozen at the chain grocery.




Ruby Ripples said:


> Lamb is so flippin expensive, it's terrible. I never buy "fresh" as they're too pricy. I buy a bag of frozen "value" chops - the odd sized ones left after the pretty ones have been cut. I usually just soften some chopped onion in a bit of oil in the le Creuset on the cooker hob, then pour enough lamb stock (I use knorr stock cubes) with two tablespoons of mint sauce mixed in, just to cover the chops which i've thrown into the casserole dish. I actually cook them from frozen like that as ive discovered they cook just the same. I will then put a lid on and put them in the oven about 160c for about one hour 45 mins. Then I'll take it out and add some veg, eg. chunky chopped carrots and potatoes, stir it in and back in the oven for another half hour. Then the chops should be so tender the meat falls off the bones. I put the dish back on the cooker hob and add a little cornflour in water to thicken the gravy, stirring all the time. Very easy - all done in one pot.
> 
> i also prefer to use chops for curry too, as the meat is always nicer on the bone and you get some fat that way too, which is just wonderful when it renders int othe sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy

I have access to fresh lamb locally. That said, I've never really cared for it. My father was a sheep herder in high school and was given to cravings of lamb with mint jelly. 

I make my rogan josh with cubed pork loin.


----------



## Fuzzy

its feeling like a pizza night... papa murphy's cowboy on the deLite crust with the herb sauce.


----------



## luvmybhm

took some frozen turkey meatballs and cooked them in brown gravy. served with mashed and peas. the meatballs sort of tasted like salisbury steak. for canned/frozen/prefab they turned out pretty good.


----------



## EMH1701

I'm planning to make fish sticks, custard, and tea. It's Dr. Who premiere night! 

It is possible to find custard in the states. I found Bird's custard powder at a local grocery store.


----------



## Fuzzy

typical fast comfort food night: grilled cheese, buttered popcorn, cream of tomato soup


----------



## one2one

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh well done, I am so bad at doing that and end up throwing year old bags of stuff out from the freezer.
> 
> I'm having lamb rogan josh with rice, coconut yogurt and later will be sticky toffee pudding with Haagen Dazs salted caramel ice cream - a marriage made in heaven!



This is heaven! I love rogan josh, and for those of you in the States, Penzey's makes a rogan Josh spice blend that really good. I prefer making it at home so it's more mild than in restaurants.


----------



## luvmybhm

hub cooked. he made chicken alfredo and put peas and mushrooms in it. was delish.


----------



## HottiMegan

I slept till noon yesterday and didn't make the promised pancakes for the boys. So i did them for dinner tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy

beefy mushroom gravy over rice


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

HottiMegan said:


> I slept till noon yesterday and didn't make the promised pancakes for the boys. So i did them for dinner tonight.



Breakfast for dinner is always a hit at my house!


----------



## HottiMegan

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Breakfast for dinner is always a hit at my house!



It was a first for me but Alex was so stoked at the idea of pancakes. I asked him what he thought about dinner and he said "Delicious!". He said it so cutely too. I'll keep it as an option since it was so easy to make.

Tomorrow'll be sketti or chili mac.


----------



## luvmybhm

going to see our daughter at college tonight, so prob gonna nab pizza or fast food while we are out. looking forward to it...haven't had fast food for a bit now. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried chicken (with panko), swiss chard, tater salad


----------



## ConnieLynn

Burnt hot dogs and s'mores.


----------



## Rojodi

BLT cheeseburgers and tater tots


----------



## EMH1701

Di Giorno Italian sausage pizza.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I made chili with kidney beans, corn on the cob, cut up watermelon and big baked choc chip cookie for dessert .


----------



## Rojodi

Some kind of roasted chicken, potatoes a la MOI, corn


----------



## luvmybhm

the breakfast for dinner comments got me thinking last night, so tonight we had omeletts with steak bits, salsa and cheese. delish.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken vindaloo with yellow rice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> chicken vindaloo with yellow rice




I have to ask- what is vindaloo?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Rotini pasta noodles with garlic alfredo sauce!


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to ask- what is vindaloo?



In Indian restaurants, it is typically a very spicy curry served with potatoes. The vindaloo paste that I buy is spicy, but not over the top. I like to use cubed chicken, diced new potatoes, plain greek yogurt, and saffron rice.  just search for vindaloo in images.google.com


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> In Indian restaurants, it is typically a very spicy curry served with potatoes. The vindaloo paste that I buy is spicy, but not over the top. I like to use cubed chicken, diced new potatoes, plain greek yogurt, and saffron rice.  just search for vindaloo in images.google.com



ok thanks


----------



## x0emnem0x

Since I got some money from a friend I managed to make it to the store... I made these really delicious porkchops with like a marinade of chicken stock, BBQ sauce watered down, worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, onions, and a lot of seasonings: oregano, pepper, garlic salt, thyme, a bit of rosemary. It was delicious! I was surprised. 

Also made homemade mashed taters with bacon bits and cheese in them, and then corn. It was like, the best.


----------



## luvmybhm

grilled out steak and corn on the cob. made fries in the oven and had with broccoli. was delish.

xo, while i don't eat pork, the marinade sounds really good. did you write it down or just wing it? my hub likes bbq and Worcestershire sauce so sounds like something he would enjoy. any chance you can pm it to me?


----------



## Fuzzy

for birthday dinner, I'm not cooking. I'm going to Cracker Barrel


----------



## EMH1701

Pasta with fresh broccoli, tomatoes from a garden, tomato sauce, and cheese. It was good stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan

Au Gratin potatoes and some sort of protein.. haven't decided yet..


----------



## Fuzzy

psaghetti!


----------



## EMH1701

Egg noodles and sausage. Good comfort food.


----------



## Fuzzy

Agreed. I'm thinking its tuna casserole night.


----------



## ConnieLynn

I totally went the junk food route. I've been in doing school work all day, and got hit with the munchies around 9 PM. 

Ice cream cone and waffle fries at Chick fil A, then tacos (with sour cream) from Taco Bell.


----------



## FatAndProud

I'm thinking something light. I have to cook and it's my day off lol MAN SLAVE NEEDED; APPLY WITHIN. MUST HAVE 10+ YEARS OF COOKING EXPERIENCE AND HAVE A BUTT THAT LOOKS AMAZING IN AN APRON.

I had red beans and rice last night. I love that red beans taste like some sort of pork-y meat when mixed with rice. Maybe, I have weird taste buds?


----------



## Cynthia

We just bought a Vegetti (a Spiralizer knock-off that cuts vegetables into noodle shapes), so I've been going nuts with zucchini experiments.

Tonight, I sautéed the zucchini "noodles" in a little olive oil and then tossed them with lemon juice and mint chutney. (The chutney is simultaneously hot and minty, really delicious.) Next time, I might try lemon zest rather than juice to reduce the liquid content, but other than that, it was a fab combination.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its a pizza night. Not sure which place.. def not lil'sleazers.


----------



## Rojodi

Group "breakfast for dinner" run to Denny's


----------



## EMH1701

I think I'm going to make ratatouille. I have the ingredients for it, and I haven't made it for awhile.


----------



## Fuzzy

Spaghetti Vesuvius ( italian sausage, chicken, and meatballs with onion and peppers; with a touch of Tabasco and cayenne pepper ) at the Old Spaghetti Factory.


----------



## Cynthia

It was a Mellow Mushroom night.

Started off with their decadent Magic Mushroom Soup, described like this: "Wine and herb broth, creamy Italian MontAmoré cheese, topped with grilled shiitake, button and Portobello mushrooms and fresh chives"

Finished with a Caesar salad and asked them to top it with tempeh (Grilled, marinated tempeh wouldn't be somebody's first choice for a delicate salad like that, but I was craving both, and they were nice enough to oblige.)

:eat1: Delicious


----------



## lille

Trail mix because I got sick of the indian dish leftovers halfway through eating them.


----------



## Fuzzy

rolled crisp bean burritos


----------



## FatAndProud

Cheesy eggs and grits


----------



## Gingembre

Jacket potato with baked beans and grated chilli-cheese. Might have some salad on the side. Might not!


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm not feeling great.. thinking of doing pancakes for dinner.. both kids like it and it's super easy to make.. hubs can cook!


----------



## FionaForemost

The best late summer meal ever....fresh, sliced tomato sanwiches with lots and lots of mayo. YUM.:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

I was going to make tuna tetrazzini but somehow it became Cincinnati-style Chili. *shrug*


----------



## Deacone

I'm gonna have a hand in making Quasadillas for the first time. With non-lactose cheese for the first time too...Wish me luck lol


----------



## Rojodi

Wife and her best work buddy are "Running to Dinner"; running from friend's home for 3 miles, then hitting up a local restaurant on the way back..so Progeny and I are having pizza again. She's having anchovies there


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rotini pasta with meat sauce


----------



## Fuzzy

tuna tetrazzini


----------



## HottiMegan

Too tired to cook again. Top ramen with cheese and sour cream


----------



## FatAndProud

It's 2am. I worked late. Making Mac n cheese with carrot, peas and bacon bits mixed in. Ahhhh reminds me of undergrad meals. Lol


----------



## Deacone

My Quesadillas fell apart lol. Tonight I am making marrow with beef chunks in chicken stock and ALL OF THE MUSHROOMS. And coriander. I love coriander <3


----------



## Gingembre

Sausage, fried egg and tomato sandwich...can't wait LOL!


----------



## Rojodi

Pilgrim subs

leftover turkey
stuffing
mashed potatoes
cranberry jelly/jellied cranberry sauce
gravy
with sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Pilgrim subs
> 
> leftover turkey
> stuffing
> mashed potatoes
> cranberry jelly/jellied cranberry sauce
> gravy
> with sharp cheddar cheese



Did you make a sandwich out of this? What kind of bread?


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you make a sandwich out of this? What kind of bread?



It's going on hoagie/sub rolls. 

Now, we're adding bacon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OoOOooOO sounds like a yummer idea Roj!


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOooOO sounds like a yummer idea Roj!



They were great last time we had them


----------



## lille

I had homemade black bean soup.


----------



## luvmybhm

i made meatloaf with ranch/chopped onion/yellow pepper. put ketchup on top to bake this time. have not had it that way for a long time. turned out pretty delish. had it with mashed, peas and applesauce.


the leftover turkey and fixins hoagie sounds amazing! gonna have to try that after thanksgiving!


----------



## Windigo

Tonight it'll be grilled salmon with roasted tomatoes, cheesy mash and garlic sauce


----------



## Deacone

chinese takeaway because fuck it - i've deserved it! also i cant cook with one arm free right now lol


----------



## Tracyarts

Husband's bringing home Chinese food takeout. I'm having chicken lettuce wraps and hot and sour soup.


----------



## Fuzzy

Three times the charm.. definitely Chinese tonight!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Catfish, fried okra, cornbread, and homemade hash brown casserole. Orange cake for dessert. :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud

Cornbread and chili on this 52 degree evening!


----------



## Windigo

French fries with spicy grilled pork tenderloin and apple sauce


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Catfish, fried okra, cornbread, and homemade hash brown casserole. Orange cake for dessert. :eat2:



I occasionally buy orange cupcakes and my kids and bf won't eat them....I'm okay with that


----------



## HottiMegan

Max is campaigning for enchiladas tonight. He was too sick to eat them last week when i was making them. I might acquiesce but i have to get corn tortillas.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I occasionally buy orange cupcakes and my kids and bf won't eat them....I'm okay with that



I'm not into orange flavored anything...except juice...but these cupcakes were to die for! :eat2:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Was at my sister in laws and she made us chicken with rice, cauliflower, cheese, and plum sauce! It was DELISH!


----------



## HottiMegan

chilimac :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Maque choux


----------



## FatAndProud

Italian hero, white cheddar cheezits, and German choc cake  fat girl heaven


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken and broccoli spaghetti casserole


----------



## Ohio Lady

Pizza with Mushrooms and Extra Cheese fro Mike's One Stop.


----------



## Deacone

I'm absolutely starving. I haven't had the chance to eat all day - been rushed off my feet at work! I'm thinking everything in my household lol


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tonight is meatloaf, mashed potatoes & baked carrots


----------



## HottiMegan

IT feels like a Papa Murphy's pizza night


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm amending the menu. I just found out it's national guacamole day, so we're gonna do tostadas with guac


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Found an easy recipe in a magazine for Chicken Taco Casserole-it was good and everyone liked it


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade pork egg rolls and teriyaki chicken


----------



## luvmybhm

my 2 year old is still not great with eating meat...so kinda tricked her. steamed some chicken breast..ground it up in the food processor. made some stove top with 1 can of cream of mushroom added to the water. when it was done mixed in the ground chicken. served with green beans.

she thought it was just stuffing, so she ate it up  win for the mama!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KFC with mashed potatoes, cole slaw and a biscuit


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> KFC with mashed potatoes, cole slaw and a biscuit



that sounds really good... tho Popeye's is closer to me than KFC. I really like their red beans and rice


----------



## ConnieLynn

It's a pretty regular thing for me to go to Texas Steakhouse on Thursday nights and have drinks and dinner at the bar. There's a group of Thursday regulars. Had a couple of Southern Comfort & Cokes, salad, fresh rolls, ribeye, and a baked potato.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

luvmybhm said:


> my 2 year old is still not great with eating meat...so kinda tricked her. steamed some chicken breast..ground it up in the food processor. made some stove top with 1 can of cream of mushroom added to the water. when it was done mixed in the ground chicken. served with green beans.
> 
> she thought it was just stuffing, so she ate it up  win for the mama!



Well done! My son could spot a teaspoon of mashed carrot in a gallon of mashed potato - nightmare haha

My dinner tonight was a ready meal thai red chicken curry with sticky jasmine rice, and six mini vegetable spring rolls. Both were VERY good, surprisingly so considering it cost £3 all in!


----------



## EMH1701

I had ham slices, mashed potatoes, and corn.


----------



## Fuzzy

quick stir-fried turkey smoked sausage fried rice with sriracha


----------



## luvmybhm

for dinner last night we had meatloaf, biscuits and corn. i have been on a meatloaf bender...i think this is like the 2nd time in a week.


----------



## one2one

I'm taking my nephew out for dinner at a little family owned place that makes great pizza.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Salmon, broccoli and red potatoes


----------



## Rojodi

Something from a local fish fry chain - cheeseburgers WITH. I hate fish.
Plus a thrown-together-multiple-vegetable salad


----------



## Ohio Lady

Fish sandwich with cheese, french fries and water


----------



## Fuzzy

brisket sandwich with beans and slaw


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> brisket sandwich with beans and slaw



This sounds yummer


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken kabobs with green & red peppers, mushrooms, white onions and grape tomatoes along with saffron rice and grilled garlic bread. Fudge ripple ice cream for dessert.


----------



## GoddessAva

I made my jambalaya while watching football


----------



## HottiMegan

We spent the weekend on the central coast of California. (artichoke country!) So we're cooking up the goodies we got. Two for each of us, smallish steamed artichokes. Rigatoni with artichoke pesto/alfredo sauce topped with mozzarella or parmesan cheese. Artichokes are a huge hit with everyone but Alex, so i'm gonna make him his favorite dish of mozzarella sticks with chickenless nuggets.


----------



## Fuzzy

sour cream chicken chile verde enchiladas with sweet rice and refrieds


----------



## Puddles

Peach Cobbler :smitten:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=116618&stc=1&d=1411616318 

View attachment peach cobbler.jpg


----------



## lille

I made tilapia with cherry tomatoes and shallots. It was nice and light, healthy, and yummy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chips with Salsa, one taco, mexican rice and a shredded beef enchilada. I was hungry


----------



## Fuzzy

Also a local Mexican cafe: #14. Two shredded beef tacos, one beef enchilada, one beef tamale w/ beans and rice. (and fried ice cream)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

We're having enchiladas tonight, too, actually! Homemade, though.  (Right now it's brunch time, though, and we're having huevos rancheros. NOM.)


----------



## HottiMegan

Enchiladas here too!


----------



## Puddles

Shepherd's Pie and Pumpkin Bread :eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

we had a big cooked meal lunch at my in-laws today, so supper was a menagerie of little stuff later. i had a grilled cheese and tomato sandwich, red seedless grapes and 1/2 of a deviled egg.


----------



## Tracyarts

Homemade vegetable soup and grilled cheese sandwiches. Maybe a salad too if we're hungry enough.


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking cheesy broccoli rice. It's easy and i'm in no mood to fuss in the kitchen. My youngest is sick and i'm exhausted.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken tenderloin baked in bbq sauce, mashed potatoes, broccoli and peas


----------



## Rojodi

My son and I created our own Hamburger Helper a few years ago. I'm making that tonight, adding bacon to the recipe


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers... before they eat us


----------



## luvmybhm

spaghetti with mushrooms, tomatoes and cheese along with a side salad.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken marsala, rice, and asparagus


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stuffed red and green peppers over rice


----------



## EMH1701

I am making curried chickpeas with other veggies and rice on the side.


----------



## one2one

I made Olive Garden's Zuppa Toscana (potato and kale soup with sausage), and had the last of the triple cream brie with some leftover ciabatta and strawberry preserves. Pumpkin pie a bit later for dessert.


----------



## one2one

Stone ground cheese (gruyere) grits with honey mustard chicken breast and an apple, shallot, maple compote. Sauteed spinach with garlic on the side and pumpkin pie with fresh whipped cream for dessert. I just got off the phone with my brother who said, "Wow. You're having a small feast!" And yes, I am. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy

creamy pesto over linguine with sweet italian sausage and broccoli


----------



## ConnieLynn

one2one said:


> Stone ground cheese (gruyere) grits with honey mustard chicken breast and an apple, shallot, maple compote. Sauteed spinach with garlic on the side and pumpkin pie with fresh whipped cream for dessert. I just got off the phone with my brother who said, "Wow. You're having a small feast!" And yes, I am. Yum.



I'm lusting after your meal


----------



## HottiMegan

I'm thinking of throwing together a crock pot spaghetti sauce with eggplant, onions, artichoke hearts and some other stuff.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

I'm still full from lunch, so I think it will be something light and easy...maybe soup and grilled cheese.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bf made chicken fajitas and corn


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Change of plans...fried chicken, corn on cob, and mashies :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Change of plans...fried chicken, corn on cob, and mashies :eat2:



I'm still stuck on your former plans... soup, grilled cheese and popcorn.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> I'm still stuck on your former plans... soup, grilled cheese and popcorn.



Wait...I'm confused...popcorn??


----------



## luvmybhm

got a good deal on steak precut for fajita. cooked it on stove top with onions and we had wraps with lettuce, tomato, etc.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Wait...I'm confused...popcorn??



Comfort food.  Take a handful of freshly popped buttered popcorn, drop it in a bowl of tomato soup, and eat the corn before it has a chance to get soggy. Repeat.


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> I'm still stuck on your former plans... soup, grilled cheese and popcorn.



However, I'm out of bread.. and popcorn. So I made chili and cornbread.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fuzzy said:


> However, I'm out of bread.. and popcorn. So I made chili and cornbread.



Chili and cornbread sound pretty tasty to me! Beats popcorn any day!


----------



## Rojodi

Roasted chicken, garlic smashed potatoes, chopped salad, corn.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Roasted chicken, garlic smashed potatoes, chopped salad, corn.




Oh my-- can I come to your house for dinner???
:shocked:


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my-- can I come to your house for dinner???
> :shocked:



Since I'll have more than enough: roasting 4 leg quarters, 4 breasts, and 12 wings


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Roasted chicken, garlic smashed potatoes, chopped salad, corn.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my-- can I come to your house for dinner???
> :shocked:



Raises hand...I want to come too!!!


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Raises hand...I want to come too!!!



Hmm, interesting thoughts racing through my mind :kiss2:


----------



## one2one

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm lusting after your meal



Thank you; it really was very good, and the leftovers have been excellent lunches at work. Rojodi's roast chicken sounds great, and I was just thinking on the way home about doing that tomorrow night. I'm having the last of the butternut squash and crab soup tonight. The urge to cook is a sure sign that Fall is here!


----------



## Fuzzy

undecided... prolly a curry


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Hmm, interesting thoughts racing through my mind :kiss2:



You are trouble...but I like it!   :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> undecided... prolly a curry



I'm out of curry paste. Dadgum! Guess its chicken cacciatore


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You are trouble...but I like it!   :batting:



Yes, that I am


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> I'm out of curry paste. Dadgum! Guess its chicken cacciatore



I only had the chicken cacciatore once in my life. My father came to stay with me a week after my twins were born to help out. He made it one night out of leftover rotisserie chicken. 
He also made the best bbq chicken on the grill I have ever eaten in my life. 

I think of him whenever there is chicken to be grilled outside.


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think of him whenever there is chicken to be grilled outside.



At the risk of sounding sexist, I find men are usually much better at cooking with fire.

I didn't have time to roast a chicken as planned, so I had a little bit of popcorn, a carrot, raw kale, apple juice and ginger (blended), and an ice cream bar. I really can't recommend this, but I partook of most of the food groups.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled cheese and Campell's Clam Chowder...easy breezy


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm just better at burning food. :doh:

homemade hot-n-sour with cubed pork, tofu dice, and angel hair


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> At the risk of sounding sexist, I find men are usually much better at cooking with fire.
> 
> I didn't have time to roast a chicken as planned, so I had a little bit of popcorn, a carrot, raw kale, apple juice and ginger (blended), and an ice cream bar. I really can't recommend this, but I partook of most of the food groups.




My father was a meat cutter for many decades- he was just better with meat, period


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight is frozen pizza...and a movie with my boy


----------



## Fuzzy

Tonight is high school football night... so dinner will be stadium food.. pizza slice, nachos, coneys, elephant ears, funnel cakes... the works.


----------



## one2one

We went out to dinner. I had some of the calamari starter and grilled trout, plus bites of lobster bisque and salmon. Cinnamon ice cream for dessert and a taste of the blood orange sorbet. I love eating with people who like food and share.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tonight is chicken, broccoli cheese soup, and rice all in the slow cooker. I also added diced onion, shredded cheese, salt, pepper, and a dash of garlic salt. By the looks of it, it's all coming together nicely!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Tonight is chicken, broccoli cheese soup, and rice all in the slow cooker. I also added diced onion, shredded cheese, salt, pepper, and a dash of garlic salt. By the looks of it, it's all coming together nicely!



Broccoli cheese soup....is this one of those Campbell's recipes?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Broccoli cheese soup....is this one of those Campbell's recipes?



I got the idea from Campbell's...just putting my own twist on it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Trying a recipe from Joy of Cooking: Classic Italian American tomato sauce I (Neapolitan ragù). Its on the stove simmering now, waiting for the roast to cook through.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I made hamburgers (cheeseburgers for the bf) for everyone and corn, Just bought a big pack of chop meat today and just couldn't resist


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy said:


> Trying a recipe from Joy of Cooking: Classic Italian American tomato sauce I (Neapolitan ragù). Its on the stove simmering now, waiting for the roast to cook through.



Just got done with psaghetti and meatballs using the above tomato sauce. Very good.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Jambalaya made with shrimp and sausage. The sausage was a gift from sme friends in Alabama. I do so miss my southern roots.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Just got done with psaghetti and meatballs using the above tomato sauce. Very good.



We're having spaghetti tonight ourselves- but with meat sauce and mushrooms


----------



## luvmybhm

took out some thin cut steaks. think i will roll with stove top and bake. serve with green beans and applesauce.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Kielbasa, corn on the cob, coleslaw, and cake (that I made last night) for dessert.


----------



## HottiMegan

Broccoli cheese rice wih a side of broccoli.. i'm lazy and don't want to fuss.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Kielbasa, corn on the cob, coleslaw, and cake (that I made last night) for dessert.



If someone puts ketchup on the kielbasa, the ghost of my Polish great-grandmother will haunt them!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> If someone puts ketchup on the kielbasa, the ghost of my Polish great-grandmother will haunt them!!



I prefer mustard on mine


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> If someone puts ketchup on the kielbasa, the ghost of my Polish great-grandmother will haunt them!!



No ketchup! If anything I'll use mustard...but I usually prefer my kielbasa naked.


----------



## lille

I had polenta topped with mozzarella and pasta sauce with a side of sautéed spinach and garlic. Then my roommate had me try a piece of the cake she made, angel food cake with strawberries.


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> No ketchup! If anything I'll use mustard...but I usually prefer my kielbasa naked.



Babci - Polish for grandma and what we called her - would make me an Easter sandwich when we'd visit her:

Slice of seeded Russian rye
Heavy slather of Goulden's brown mustard
Chunk of kielbasa, sliced length-wise
Sauerkraut
More mustard and an offer of homemade horseradish sauce.

Yeah, she liked things as spicy as her grandson-in-law's Cajun relatives LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Babci - Polish for grandma and what we called her - would make me an Easter sandwich when we'd visit her:
> 
> Slice of seeded Russian rye
> Heavy slather of Goulden's brown mustard
> Chunk of kielbasa, sliced length-wise
> Sauerkraut
> More mustard and an offer of homemade horseradish sauce.
> 
> Yeah, she liked things as spicy as her grandson-in-law's Cajun relatives LOL



Sounds very similar to a Reuben


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover thin crust chicken artichoke pizza from Old Chicago. It was good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Babci - Polish for grandma and what we called her - would make me an Easter sandwich when we'd visit her:
> 
> Slice of seeded Russian rye
> Heavy slather of Goulden's brown mustard
> Chunk of kielbasa, sliced length-wise
> Sauerkraut
> More mustard and an offer of homemade horseradish sauce.
> 
> Yeah, she liked things as spicy as her grandson-in-law's Cajun relatives LOL



Sounds mouthwatering!!! :eat2:


----------



## MattB

A bowl of Count Chocula, with added chia and hemp seeds.


----------



## Fuzzy

Rojodi said:


> Babci - Polish for grandma and what we called her - would make me an Easter sandwich when we'd visit her:
> 
> Slice of seeded Russian rye
> Heavy slather of Goulden's brown mustard
> Chunk of kielbasa, sliced length-wise
> Sauerkraut
> More mustard and an offer of *homemade horseradish sauce*.
> 
> Yeah, she liked things as spicy as her grandson-in-law's Cajun relatives LOL



PostRecipePlsThx!


----------



## one2one

I've been really sick, so this was my first decent meal in the last five days. Smashed yams with honey, butter and cinnamon, polish sausage and a spinach salad with roasted golden beets in a mustard vinaigrette.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

one2one said:


> I've been really sick,



Wishing you well wishes on feeling better!

Tonight's dinner was: Sausage, biscuits, gravy, mashed taters, and green beans. Probably cake from the other night for dessert...or ice cream...decisions, decisions!


----------



## one2one

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Wishing you well wishes on feeling better!



Aww ... thank you! I appreciate that very much.


----------



## luvmybhm

was at my in-laws for dinner. my mother in law does not cook much, so she picked up hamburgers from bob evans for everyone. was a prefab patty, but the bun and toppings were fresh.


----------



## Fuzzy

creole black beans and rice


----------



## lille

I used a Julia Child recipe to make eggplant mini pizzas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lille said:


> I used a Julia Child recipe to make eggplant mini pizzas.




I sooo tried to rep you for this....


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I sooo tried to rep you for this....



I got it for you


----------



## lille

They were delicious.


----------



## Fuzzy

ground beef and cream gravy over biscuits


----------



## one2one

Meatloaf, brussels sprouts, carrots and a little spice cake. I was out of food at home and picked up dinner at the grocery store while shopping. I loaded up on vegetables and some baby back ribs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Now I want some brussel sprouts for dinner---- but I have a big head of cabbage instead


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I want some brussel sprouts for dinner---- but I have a big head of cabbage instead



The cabbage sounds better to me.  I really dislike brussel sprouts, but it was a way to get in enough vegetables so I gave them another try. Still don't like 'em. Needed bacon.

I'm making baby back salt and pepper ribs, caramelized fennel, pan roasted asparagus in butternut squash seed oil, and crostini with a triple cream brie and an apple, shallot and maple compote.


----------



## FatAndProud

Cornish game hens, mashed potatoes & gravy, stuffing, and corn. It's a great meal to have after a cold and wet autumn day!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

BBQ chicken, sweet potatoes made with OJ and brown sugar, corn, and fresh apple pie for dessert!


----------



## Fuzzy

Big Mac, fries... its been one of those days..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> The cabbage sounds better to me.  I really dislike brussel sprouts, but it was a way to get in enough vegetables so I gave them another try. Still don't like 'em. Needed bacon.
> 
> I'm making baby back salt and pepper ribs, caramelized fennel, pan roasted asparagus in butternut squash seed oil, and crostini with a triple cream brie and an apple, shallot and maple compote.



I don't know if you've seen those "steamers" sold in the frozen veggie section but the brussel sprouts sold in those easy microwave bags come with a buttery sauce and are very tender!


----------



## Fuzzy

creamy pesto alfredo with thin sqaghetti


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> creamy pesto alfredo with thin sqaghetti



Blasphemer- you know that belongs on thick linguine!!


----------



## MLadyJ

We're having ribs that have been marinating in Korean BBQ sauce for 2 days and some "fresh" kimchi (not that nasty slimy, fermented stuff) and brown rice. Fresh kimchi is very good and not all of it is hot. I make a "sweet radish" kimchi that uses diakin radish, little bit of carrot and a "sauce" of vinegar and sugar.


----------



## HottiMegan

I really, really want pizza but am gonna make spaghetti or peanut butter noodles (like thai stir fry noodles)


----------



## Saoirse

PIZZA FINALLY. Ive been craving it for weeks now. Also- a few leftover nori rolls from work. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Salisbury Steak, mashed taters, carrots, and butter pecan cake for dessert ~ :eat2:


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know if you've seen those "steamers" sold in the frozen veggie section but the brussel sprouts sold in those easy microwave bags come with a buttery sauce and are very tender!



Thanks for the suggestion! 

Dinner was a kale salad with the leftover ribs, fennel, asparagus, and apple/maple/shallot compote. As it turns out, kale becomes less vile when rubbed with the dressing the night before so it has a chance to begin breaking down the leaves. It's still kale, though, and Zuppa Toscana is about the only way I can really enjoy it.


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blasphemer- you know that belongs on thick linguine!!



I didn't have linguine... I have ziti, wagon wheels, and thin spaghetti. :doh:


Last night was enchilada casserole with chile colorado. I mixed in black beans and spanish rice rather than having those as sides.


----------



## Rojodi

Baked sausage-seasonings pork chops
mac and cheese
green beans, frozen not canned


----------



## one2one

Kabob and some za'atar flat bread at an Indian bar. They gave me a crab cake they're testing the recipe for to try while I wait.


----------



## lille

Spaghetti squash with tomato sauce and parmesan cheese.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> Kabob and some za'atar flat bread at an Indian bar. They gave me a crab cake they're testing the recipe for to try while I wait.



How was the crab cake?


----------



## Fuzzy

Is the crab patty that FatandProud made the same as one2one's crab cake?

(yes I know, I thought crabby pattie too.. but I'm not going there)


----------



## HottiMegan

If hubs gets out of his nap in 20 minutes, pizza that i so desperately want. If he doesn't tacos. I got some of those bold nacho flavored taco shells. The natives are hungry and he's dragging his butt, so i think it'll be tacos.


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How was the crab cake?



Not so good if you're expecting a crab cake, but very nice if you're in the mood for a potato cake with a hint of crab.

Dinner is a short stack of buttermilk pancakes and sausage. I just got done with a volunteer thing and didn't getmuch dinner. I'm hoping the carbs will put me to sleep quickly.


----------



## Fuzzy

chili cheese dog with fritos during a hs football game.. last home game of the season, so naturally my diet coke (read: diet aluminum can) expires on Nov 3


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Baked sausage-seasonings pork chops
> mac and cheese
> green beans, frozen not canned



Homemade mac and cheese...or Kraft?


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Homemade mac and cheese...or Kraft?



Homemade. Box is only for times when I'm running late or the Progeny has a craving for it.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Homemade. Box is only for times when I'm running late or the Progeny has a craving for it.



Good answer...I despise box anything. Blechhh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks to Roj and Charlotte, I'm going to be making some homemade mac n cheese tonight......after I buy butter....cuz you need butter....lots of it....for good mac n cheese......


Mmmmmm butter :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud

We all have colds, so I made navy bean and ham soup with cornbread. I can't taste, but I imagine it's good with all that I put in it (bay leaf, thyme, rosemary, celery salt, fresh ground pepper, paprika, onion, carrot, minced garlic, and celery).


----------



## one2one

FatAndProud said:


> We all have colds, so I made navy bean and ham soup with cornbread. I can't taste, but I imagine it's good with all that I put in it (bay leaf, thyme, rosemary, celery salt, fresh ground pepper, paprika, onion, carrot, minced garlic, and celery).



This sounds delicious, and I hope you're feeling better and can taste again very soon. I was about to make bean and bacon soup tonight (for tomorrow).

For dinner I made trout with lemon and thyme, green beans, butter and toasted almonds on both of those, and spinach sauteed with caramelized shallots and apple. I bought shallots at the farmers market at least five weeks ago, and they sell them in such large quantities that I have at least a dozen bulbs left.


----------



## Rojodi

Tomorrow's lasagna with cheese and garlic Italian sausage.


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks to Roj and Charlotte, I'm going to be making some homemade mac n cheese tonight......after I buy butter....cuz you need butter....lots of it....for good mac n cheese......
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm butter :wubu:



And extra sharp cheddar... or monterey jack.. or both!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> And extra sharp cheddar... or monterey jack.. or both!



You know I usually mix a block of colby and a block of mild cheddar (yes I use a lot of cheese too :wubu but the sharp cheddar could be interesting....just have to be sure the kids like it, too.


----------



## HottiMegan

Finally we're having tacos for dinner. I have the nacho cheese flavored stand and stuff taco shells. I also have an apple crisp in the oven. We need to hit the grocery store for some ice cream!


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You know I usually mix a block of colby and a block of mild cheddar (yes I use a lot of cheese too :wubu but the sharp cheddar could be interesting....just have to be sure the kids like it, too.



I try to get a little zip to the sauce. After making a roux (3 tbl butter and flour, 1-2 shallots, minced) and making a cream gravy (3 cups milk), I'll add the shredded cheeses, and then... this is where the kids might reject a cheese sauce.. I add yellow mustard (1 tsp) and cayenne pepper sauce (a few drops), but I've known kids to wrinkle their noses and say, "Hey! Who added mustard?"

And when I dish up my serving I add a few twists of freshly ground lemon pepper.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

HottiMegan said:


> Finally we're having tacos for dinner. I have the nacho cheese flavored stand and stuff taco shells. I also have an apple crisp in the oven. We need to hit the grocery store for some ice cream!



I'll be right over!! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I'll be right over!! :eat2:



The dinner was a hit even for mr picky Alex.  I'll have to make tacos again!


tonight's dinner was just me and Alex so i made his favorite, mac n cheese doctored up with some velveeta.


----------



## one2one

Grilled steak with sauteed leeks, mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## one2one

Bean and bacon soup. Just as soon as the lidocaine wears off, and I can eat again.


----------



## Fuzzy

something with pasta


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

A friend made tamales for me and Luke...I never had them before, so I was presently surprised to find them wonderfully tasty! Luke loved them too!


----------



## ~nai'a~

I tried a new recipe I found online... Pizzadilla! It's a pizza made on a quesadilla... Basically, you make a quesadilla with pizza sauce and cheese. When it's ready, you put more sauce and cheese on it and all the toppings you want. In the oven it goes... It's good!

If you want to see pics of the recipe and steps I'm posting the web page. It's in french but the pics speek for themselves... 

http://www.grandstitres.com/pizzadilla-revolution-culinaire/

My version...  

View attachment pizzadilla.b.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> A friend made tamales for me and Luke...*I never had them before*, so I was presently surprised to find them wonderfully tasty! Luke loved them too!



 Oh, you're in trouble now.


----------



## Fuzzy

Temps are dropping in the 30s tonight. I'm making homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Rojodi

Going to sister's for gwumpkies, that's Polish stuffed cabbage. Our family's recipe is well over 100 years old and calls for no sauce, especially none made with tomatoes. Our great-grandmother came from a village in what's now Poland that had none, and she was raised to believe they were poisonous.


----------



## Saoirse

Rojodi said:


> Going to sister's for gwumpkies, that's Polish stuffed cabbage. Our family's recipe is well over 100 years old and calls for no sauce, especially none made with tomatoes. Our great-grandmother came from a village in what's now Poland that had none, and she was raised to believe they were poisonous.



Well, they are from the nightshade family. Thats why they aren't used in macrobitic cooking at all, along with potatoes and eggplant. Toxic or not, I always crave them when Im at work and cant have them lol


----------



## Rojodi

Saoirse said:


> Well, they are from the nightshade family. Thats why they aren't used in macrobitic cooking at all, along with potatoes and eggplant. Toxic or not, I always crave them when Im at work and cant have them lol



I'm allergic to tomatoes, potatoes, eggplant and bell peppers. The reactions range from a slight fever to full out rash and hives - especially with organic tomatoes.


----------



## one2one

Rojodi said:


> Going to sister's for gwumpkies, that's Polish stuffed cabbage. *Our family's recipe is well over 100 years old ...*



This is amazing to me. We still use some recipes in my family that are 60 or 70 years old, but we don't have anything older than that. 

I picked up some sea bass and am not sure what to do with it. I have za'atar, lemon, olive oil, basil, yellow tomatoes and an eggplant no bigger than an egg. So, something like that, I think.


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm making chicken matzo ball soup for the significant others (who are not on a carbohydrate restricted diet) and I'm cooking myself a grass-fed ribeye steak with some green beans almondine.


----------



## Fuzzy

stuffed shells (ground turkey and cottage cheese) in a marinara sauce


----------



## Rojodi

one2one said:


> This is amazing to me. We still use some recipes in my family that are 60 or 70 years old, but we don't have anything older than that.
> 
> I picked up some sea bass and am not sure what to do with it. I have za'atar, lemon, olive oil, basil, yellow tomatoes and an eggplant no bigger than an egg. So, something like that, I think.



It was an oral recipe she brought over from the "old Country:" at the time she left the village was part of the Austrian-Hungarian Empire. When she came to this city from being in Scranton PA, there were changes made to it: the meat was changed from ground scraps to a ratio 2:2:1 of ground sirloin, pork, and veal, respectively. Also, the binder was changed from bread crumbs and/or barley to cooked rice.

She taught/showed my grandmother, her daughter-in-law, who did the same with my mother. My mother told me the recipe and where to get the meat, and I watched and helped her make them the year I was married. 

My son knows the recipe, has helped me make them, but rather go and get the rye bread for dinner LOL


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Pork chops with mushroom gravy in the slow cooker, mashed taters, corn bread, and peas.


----------



## FatAndProud

Assorted veggies, cheeses and crackers. A bit of wine for me. I felt like making something simple and healthy. These colds won't break! lol I needed some vitamin powerhouses.  The wine just gives me the illusion of feeling better. 

I feel I should add that I feel horrible and it was my day off today. I don't normally drink during the day (or much at all, for that matter)


----------



## Fuzzy

leftovers... My desire to cook outweighs my appetite.


----------



## Fuzzy

Okay.. that chili fritos pizza from Papa John's sounds strangely appetizing..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FatAndProud said:


> Assorted veggies, cheeses and crackers. A bit of wine for me. I felt like making something simple and healthy. These colds won't break! lol I needed some vitamin powerhouses.  The wine just gives me the illusion of feeling better.
> 
> I feel I should add that I feel horrible and *it was my day off today. I don't normally drink during the day (or much at all, for that matter) *



LIES!!!






Fuzzy said:


> Okay.. that chili fritos pizza from Papa John's sounds strangely appetizing..



I've been eyeballing that, too. Let me know if you take the plunge...

Also wondering about that pretzel pizza from Little Caesars


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've been eyeballing that, too. Let me know if you take the plunge...
> 
> Also wondering about that pretzel pizza from Little Caesars



I took the plunge on the pretzel pizza at Lil'sleazers and it was a miss. bleah.


----------



## FatAndProud

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LIES!!!



I can't rep you :|


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken Parmesan (but I used swiss cheese instead of mozarella on the chicken....cause that's what I had) 
I cooked some sausage in the sauce, too, because I wanted to make sure everyone had enough meat

So it was was pretty much Chicken Parmesan with sausage over spaghetti

Not bad at all, if I do say so myself


----------



## Fuzzy

An attempt at Feijao Com Linguiça (Portuguese beans and Linguiça )


----------



## luvmybhm

Rojodi said:


> It was an oral recipe she brought over from the "old Country:" at the time she left the village was part of the Austrian-Hungarian Empire. When she came to this city from being in Scranton PA, there were changes made to it: the meat was changed from ground scraps to a ratio 2:2:1 of ground sirloin, pork, and veal, respectively. Also, the binder was changed from bread crumbs and/or barley to cooked rice.
> 
> She taught/showed my grandmother, her daughter-in-law, who did the same with my mother. My mother told me the recipe and where to get the meat, and I watched and helped her make them the year I was married.



i used to live in the scranton area. a very nice little old polish lady taught me to make stuffed cabbage. she used pork/beef mix (i use only beef) with the cooked rice and spices. she used stewed tomatoes for the liquid or tomato soup if it is all she had on hand. i tend to use spaghetti sauce. she did teach me the key is to put the meat on the thin end of the cabbage, tuck and roll toward the stalk end. that way the thickest part of the leaf is on the outside and will cook more. you can still gets a variety of lots of good food in the region. homemade pierogies, halushki, homemade welch cookies, shepards pie, pasty, la festa italiana downtown every year and the best kaiser rolls ever made at national bakery. 

gosh, now i can't wait to get home for christmas. 

tonight i made fish sticks. we had them with corn and cheese/garlic biscuits


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chicken Parmesan (but I used swiss cheese instead of mozarella on the chicken....cause that's what I had)
> I cooked some sausage in the sauce, too, because I wanted to make sure everyone had enough meat
> 
> So it was was pretty much Chicken Parmesan with sausage over spaghetti
> 
> Not bad at all, if I do say so myself




Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Rojodi

Bacon cheeseburgers and spicy fries.
For me, an added chopped fruit and vegetable salad.


----------



## one2one

Rojodi said:


> It was an oral recipe she brought over from the "old Country:"



Trust me when I tell you this ... write it down somewhere. One of my grandmothers was a pastry chef and made the most wonderful bread. My mom was the only person she showed how to make it. She never wrote it down and can't remember what my grandma told her anymore. I wandered into the kitchen in the middle of it, but can only remember part of what I saw and heard. Unless I can someday figure it out, that recipe is lost to us, and it makes me feel sad.

Dinner was quinoa and amaranth with a caramelized onion, apple, maple compote; smoked sausage and glazed carrots.


----------



## HottiMegan

It's national nacho day, so that's what we made for dinner


----------



## Fuzzy

HottiMegan said:


> It's national nacho day, so that's what we made for dinner



I saw a couple signs that mentioned this, so I went to local Mexican place and while my brain was thinking deluxe nachos.. my mouth said carne asada fries. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan

Nacho fries! Awesome!!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 117318


Veggie quesadilla (spinach, cucumber, tomato, pepperchinis, red onion) and Spanish rice with sour cream.


----------



## HottiMegan

^^^Yum!

I made lasagna for dinner. Been craving it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Boneless buffalo wings (popcorn chicken for little girls), steamed broccoli/cauliflower mix, seasoned baked potato wedges


----------



## lille

I made my super easy soup. I mean, soup in general tends to be pretty easy, but this one is idiot proof and after you get your broth to a boil only takes about 7 or 8 minutes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I made a pot of chicken soup yesterday for supper.

Tonight we had baked pork chops, au gratin potatoes, corn salad and green beans.


----------



## Fuzzy

Tuesday Del Taco Night - 18 tacos!


----------



## GhostEater

I wasn't thinking so I didn't take pictures, but this past week I made a delicious spice cake with cream cheese frosting, and today I made Mexican Fried Rice and Refried Beans with my homemade chili powder (which I also made today). I'm so tired. I haven't stopped moving since this morning except for a four hour nap.


----------



## lille

Spaghetti squash with pasta sauce and veggie "italian sausage".


----------



## Fuzzy

Winter has hardly started and I'm already in the daily mood for soup or stew. Specifically, a soup that could go into a bread bowl. But I need to find bread bowls. And gather the ingredients for a stew I could simmer all day on Sunday. Hmm. 

But I want that now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Winter has hardly started and I'm already in the daily mood for soup or stew. Specifically, a soup that could go into a bread bowl. But I need to find bread bowls. And gather the ingredients for a stew I could simmer all day on Sunday. Hmm.
> 
> But I want that now.



I have a solution.


It's called Atlanta Bread Co.


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have a solution.
> 
> 
> It's called Atlanta Bread Co.



It would seems that I need to move to a closer location. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

slow cooker beef stew with potato rolls.. and.. um.. brownies.. I think.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> slow cooker beef stew with potato rolls.. and.. um.. brownies.. I think.





Wha????? STILL no bread bowl soup? After you got me all worked up over it?


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha????? STILL no bread bowl soup? After you got me all worked up over it?



The one place I know where I can get bread bowls is closed on Sunday. When I can get them, I was planning on making my double cheese cauliflower soup.


----------



## Tracyarts

Chili with cheese and onions on top. Cornbread for Dear Husband, a side of veggies for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> The one place I know where I can get bread bowls is closed on Sunday. When I can get them, I was planning on making my double cheese cauliflower soup.



I'll be expecting pics at this point, you tease 



Tracyarts said:


> Chili with cheese and onions on top. Cornbread for Dear Husband, a side of veggies for me.



I like to make those Jiffy corn muffins with mine sometimes. What kind of veggies?


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'll be expecting pics at this point, you tease
> 
> 
> 
> I like to make those Jiffy corn muffins with mine sometimes. What kind of veggies?



Always with the pictures... its like i'm making all this up..


----------



## Ohio Lady

Baked chicken in cream of chicken soup, Mashed Potatoes, and Green Beans ~ Water to drink with Jolly Rancher Watermelon (sugar free) flavoring.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Fuzzy said:


> The one place I know where I can get bread bowls is closed on Sunday. When I can get them, I was planning on making my double cheese cauliflower soup.



Um, recipe please for that delicious-sounding double cheese cauliflower soup!

I'm having lentil soup tonight.


----------



## Tracyarts

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to make those Jiffy corn muffins with mine sometimes. What kind of veggies?



Oh yeah, Jiffy is the best! I just heated up one of those boxed Green Giant frozen seasoned veggie blends.


----------



## Fuzzy

TearInYourHand said:


> Um, recipe please for that delicious-sounding double cheese cauliflower soup!
> 
> I'm having lentil soup tonight.



1 head cauliflower
2 cups water
1 5oz Kraft processed cheese spread*
1 8oz cream cheese, cubed
1/4 lb dried beef, rinsed and cut into strips (optional, if omitted salt to taste)
1/2 cup potato buds or flakes

Separate cauliflower into flowerettes, trimming stems. Place in a sauce pan with the water and bring to a boil. set aside
Set slow cooker to low. Place cheese spread and cream cheese on bottom of the pot. Pour the cauliflower and all the water into the pot. Put the beef and the potato flakes on top. Stir to mix well.

Cook on low 2-3 hours. Use additional potato flakes to thicken to desired consistency. 

*You can substitute any cheese spread, pub cheese or Velveeta. I like to use Kraft Old English or Pimento. 
**I tend to use a potato masher at the end of cooking, or a hand blender to break the cooked cauliflower into smaller bits.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I made chicken and rice soup. Well, I made the soup base and I added some leftover rice into our bowls and then spooned over the hot soup. It was good.


----------



## HottiMegan

I think, probably, cheese quesadillas since i don't feel like fussing and we had a late lunch of pizza.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade vegetable soup with kielbasa and cheese tortellini


----------



## HottiMegan

It's soup weather.. Gonna make a hearty, creamy veggie soup with potatoes, cauliflower, corn and soysages.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HottiMegan said:


> It's soup weather.. Gonna make a hearty, creamy veggie soup with potatoes, cauliflower, corn and soysages.



This actually sounds pretty good...except I would leave out the soy


----------



## Rojodi

Kielbasa, saurkraut, onions, and relish on New England-style hot frankfurter rolls. Oh and bunny food


----------



## HottiMegan

Boys are having Subway i'm having a cheese and green olive papa murphy's pizza. I like subway but it doesn't like me.


----------



## HottiMegan

I didn't feel like cooking, so i made mac n cheese.. an easy meal without a lot of fuss that the kids really like.


----------



## Rojodi

Pulled pork


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tonight it will be beef pasta Hamburger Helper, broccoli and corn.


----------



## Fuzzy

I slow cooked eight chicken thighs and shredded them for future recipes. Ended up at Arby's for dinner. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

curried creamed chicken (using some shredded chicken from last night) over biscuits


----------



## FatAndProud

Hot turkey sandwiches

Sesame seed sub rolls, deli turkey (thinly sliced), swiss cheese, light butter or mayo on the inside of the bread and bake in tin foil for ~15 min

Great with french onion or tomato soup.


----------



## Tracyarts

My inlaws want to do a smaller version of the traditional Thanksgiving meal tonight because they're headed out of town in the morning. We're having a roast turkey breast, green bean casserole, stuffing, a butternut squash side dish (they don't really like sweet potatoes), cranberry-orange relish, and chocolate cake.


----------



## Ohio Lady

I am having Chicken this evening.. don't know what else right now.


----------



## Rojodi

Fried chicken cutlet sandwiches with garlic aioli and bacon, crispy crowns with cheese sauce, and some chopped vegetables


----------



## HottiMegan

Max is having his best friend over for the first time in months (his friend doesn't like to spend time away from home). We're going to go to Little Ceasars and get some chips and junk so they're crappy fooded up. We're gonna partake in it too.


----------



## one2one

Fuzzy said:


> I slow cooked eight chicken thighs and shredded them for future recipes. Ended up at Arby's for dinner. :doh:



Been there, done that; bought the T-shirt.

Dinner is pureed, meatless borsht, garlic naan with homemade hummus and marinated feta and kalamata olives. I also put pesto and za'atar on some of the naan and melted some Spanish cheese on it. There's cheesecake from the Carnegie Deli for later.

I had a root canal today and have been having a lot of trouble for the last five days while waiting for the appointment coming up with things I can eat. Especially food with enough nutrients. Any suggestions would be welcome and appreciated!


----------



## Amaranthine

Nutritionally balanced fried rice (brown rice with peas, carrots, and onion...fried in chopped bacon + butter. That's balanced, clearly.) Topped with szechuan beef & vegetable stir-fry. 

Having the motivation to cook again is wonderful :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> Hot turkey sandwiches
> 
> Sesame seed sub rolls, deli turkey (thinly sliced), swiss cheese, light butter or mayo on the inside of the bread and bake in tin foil for ~15 min
> 
> Great with french onion or tomato soup.



I'm all out of rep


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Fuzzy said:


> I'm all out of rep



I got her for both of us.


----------



## EMH1701

Vegetable samosas from Archer Farms. I didn't feel like cooking anything.


----------



## Fuzzy

new york style pepperoni pizza


----------



## smithnwesson

Rojodi said:


> Pulled pork


So did I, but what did you have for dinner???


----------



## Rojodi

smithnwesson said:


> So did I, but what did you have for dinner???



You here all week? LOL


----------



## Rojodi

Traditional Black Friday meal:

Small turkey
Sausage and veggie dressing
Smashed potatoes
Dinner rolls
Jellied cranberry sauce (from the can)
Carrots

Started about 15 years ago when we went to 2 dinners - one at noon and one at 6 - and we forgot to bring home leftovers for Sunday dinner 

Wife and Progeny do ALL the cooking. I do the Sunday leftover making though


----------



## Fuzzy

Wings @ Buffalo Wild Wings.. where else can I go to watch four football games at the same time without having to thumb a remote control? Ooh.. I think the chocolate cake gave me heartburn..


----------



## FatAndProud

Fuzzy said:


> Wings @ Buffalo Wild Wings.. where else can I go to watch four football games at the same time without having to thumb a remote control? Ooh.. I think the chocolate cake gave me heartburn..



I'd love to watch you eat wings and chocolate cake :smitten:


----------



## HottiMegan

Got a coupon for Papa Murphy's in the mail yesterday. Gonna use it!


----------



## Fuzzy

Love Papa Murphy's. However, when baking and if you have one of those two decker ovens with the smaller pizza oven.. don't use it.. bake it in the lower oven. That goes for the stuffed "Chicago" styles too. That pizza is too good to burn. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I'd love to watch you eat wings and chocolate cake :smitten:



I've never eaten cake with my hands before.


----------



## one2one

I had friends over for dinner and made lamb meatballs with tzitziki and mint sauce; spanikopita, green beans, marinated feta and kalamata olives, hummus, pita and baklava.


----------



## Fuzzy

made half a pan of chicken enchiladas and filled the rest with cheese enchiladas. Smothered in chile colorado and jack cheese


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was sardines packed in hot sauce on crackers. A lazy man's dinner for one and definitely not for everyone.

Tonight is either a chef salad or a pork and veggie stir-fry.


----------



## EMH1701

I am making tuna noodle hot dish. I am sick of turkey after having it for 5 days in a row.

Recipe: Egg noodles, 1 bag, cooked
Tuna, 1 filet, defrosted and diced + 1 small packet tuna to fill in
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 cup frozen kale
Sundried tomato Alfredo sauce, 1.5 cups
White cheddar cheese sprinkled on top
Salt & pepper to taste

Bake for 1/2 hour at 375 degrees.

We will see how this concoction is.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chocolate cake. That's the only thing in my pantry that looks half appetizing. I may follow the above and make that too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

A HUGE salad consisting of iceberg lettuce, mushrooms, red onion, green bell pepper, jalapeno, black olives, diced ham, bacon bits, shredded cheese and salsa ranch dressing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Popcorn chicken, steamed broccoli and cut up seasoned oven potatoes


----------



## Rojodi

Chicken tacos

vegetables are: diced seeded tomatoes, shredded Romaine lettuce, shredded baby spinach, diced seed cucumbers, diced red and green bell peppers, and for the Progeny, a handful of fried cubed potatoes.


----------



## HottiMegan

I see nachos in our future tonight. Nachos are easy and tasty.


----------



## Fuzzy

I'm torn... maybe tuna casserole.. maybe egg rolls.. maybe mac and cheese egg rolls..


----------



## FatAndProud

Mac and cheese egg rolls?!?!?


----------



## Saoirse

FatAndProud said:


> Mac and cheese egg rolls?!?!?



There's a food truck in my area that does this. OMG. so. good.

Its called How We Roll and all they do is egg rolls. All kinds! Like seriously... everything you could imagine. mmmmmmm

http://www.howweroll-shirecity.com/



omg noooo I just rememberd food truck season is so over right now. ugh.


----------



## Fuzzy

If it can be put in a burrito, calzone, hot pocket, crepe, pita etc. You can put it in egg roll wrappers and deep fry.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was the low carb side of a Chinese buffet...boiled shrimp, raw oysters, sauteed clams, salt & pepper shrimp, and sashimi.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My homemade meatball/squash stew and corn muffins


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My homemade meatball/squash stew and corn muffins


This sound's really good to me. I've been craving meatballs lately. How do you do the squash?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

one2one said:


> This sound's really good to me. I've been craving meatballs lately. How do you do the squash?



I brown/fry up the mini meatballs then drain the grease. (to save on clean up I just make the meatballs in a big cooking pot instead of dirtying up a fry pan too)
I then add water to the same pot and let it start to boil and toss in around 4 cut up potatoes. 
While the potatoes are softening, I cut up yellow squash (this is a "toss In" type of stew so use whatever kind you prefer) about four small ones or two of the big one and then toss that in.
I then open two cans of diced tomatoes (for the best flavor?Use the Italian herb flavored ones) juice and all. 
Lower the heat to about medium. I then add garlic powder, Italian seasoning mix (basil and oregano), Nature's seasoning type spice mix, salt and pepper.
You can use what seasonings you prefer-trial and error has made this stew better for me over the years.
This was originally a soup my Mom made when I was a kid that an older lady friend had told her how to make--she called it "squash stew" but that name seems to not bely how really good this stew can be. 
Feel free to toss in some other veggies if you like but the beef, potatoes, Seasoned tomatoes and spices are what really make it great.

P.S. Just make sure you brown the meatballs first and the rest will probably simmer up just great in a crock pot


----------



## Sushi

Baked acorn squash.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Snacking on turkey ham, mozzarella, and smoked peanuts.


----------



## Fuzzy

homemade hot n sour soup... chunky style with cubed tofu, chicken and egg noodles  And rooster sauce


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> homemade hot n sour soup... chunky style with cubed tofu, chicken and egg noodles  And rooster sauce




You eat.....tofu?



Argggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes are bleeding!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade Southwestern chicken and vegetable soup.


----------



## lille

Homemade baked macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Fuzzy

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You eat.....tofu?
> 
> Argggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my eyes are bleeding!!!!



Lol :happy: Its only bean curd. Its better than egg white (yuck!)


----------



## MisticalMisty

I'm making crispy braised chicken thighs, my potato gratin and green beans cooked in shallot butter.


----------



## Shan34

Pretty much anything I don't have to cook. I need a chef in my life!


----------



## FatAndProud

Vegetarian lasagne with white sauce, stuffed portabellos, gahlic bread, and some hot italian sausages w/ gahlic marina sauce for the meat lovers.


----------



## Rojodi

Crock pot beef stew, crusty bread, and hopefully a sugar-free pie


----------



## EMH1701

I made a wrap with lettuce, olives, beets, bleu cheese, and some diced ham and mayo. It was pretty good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Lol :happy: Its only bean* curd*. Its better than egg white (yuck!)



*turd


yeah, I went there..... 





EMH1701 said:


> I made a wrap with lettuce, olives, beets, bleu cheese, and some diced ham and mayo. It was pretty good.



Was a leaf of lettuce the "wrap"? if not what did you wrap it in?


----------



## Fuzzy

Hires Big H spaghetti sauce with bulk italian sausage over thin spaghetti with mixed veggies


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Southwest veggie (jalapeno, red onion, & mushrooms) frittata topped by a little salsa.


----------



## one2one

Smoked sausage and caramelized onion, green bean casserole with a homemade mushroom sauce (I didn't get any for Thanksgiving and have been missing it), and some baked Japanese sweet potato with Turkish honey and butter.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Earl Campbell's smoked sausage and pepper jack with mustard for dipping. No sugar added fudge bar for dessert.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

..................................


----------



## FatAndProud

Hamburger Helper was tonight. My brother doesn't know how to cook and that's about all he can do, aside from make a bowl of cereal. But he did well and was helping me out, as I had to work late.

Tomorrow, I'm thinking stuffed chicken breasts (cream cheese, shredded cheddar, green onion, salt & pepper), baked potato and mixed veg. Maybe some cherry pie for dessert


----------



## Tracyarts

We're going to Panera. I think I'm going to have a bowl of the vegetable soup that they float the pesto on top of.


----------



## Fuzzy

Beef short ribs


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Fettuccine with meat in a cream red sauce and baked ciabatta bread


----------



## agnieszka

a cup of tea only :-(


----------



## CherryMarquise

Confetti quinoa salad with lime vinaigrette. And lots of chocolate!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Chicken and dumplings! Smells sooooo good! :eat2:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken breast, flattened, seasoned, then pan seared. Most likely topped with sauteed poblano peppers and melted cheddar.


----------



## EMH1701

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was a leaf of lettuce the "wrap"? if not what did you wrap it in?



It was a spinach tortilla.

Tonight, I had vegetable fried rice mixed with beans and hot sauce. It was good.


----------



## one2one

My brother made fantastic lasagna.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was a cup of French onion soup and a cobb salad from Red Robin.

Tonight it is tentatively pan seared Cajun tilapia.


----------



## FatAndProud

Tofu "egg" salad, wheat crackers and some Greek veg salad. I'm lazy and these were easy to whip up!


----------



## snuggletiger

FatAndProud said:


> Tofu "egg" salad, wheat crackers and some Greek veg salad. I'm lazy and these were easy to whip up!



My dinner will probably be a port of sub #15 Italian sub on white with cheddah cheese


----------



## Fuzzy

something baked with pasta... prolly tuna casserole or maybe a tetrazzini


----------



## one2one

I had sauteed spinach with a fried egg and some thinly sliced maple glazed ham. With a slice of cheese and a cup of cinnamon cocoa.

It was delicious. I think I'll call it greens, egg and ham.


----------



## EMH1701

I had leftover beef chow mein hotdish (La Choy). Was pretty good.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Grilled cheese and tomato basil soup...perfect comfort food!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was a chicken club salad with iceberg & romaine lettuce, grilled chicken bacon, avocado, grape tomatoes, three cheese blend, and ranch dressing from Jason's Deli.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ScreamingChicken said:


> Last night was a chicken club salad with iceberg & romaine lettuce, grilled chicken bacon, avocado, grape tomatoes, three cheese blend, and ranch dressing from Jason's Deli.



That sounds heavenly!! I love avocados!


----------



## FatAndProud

ScreamingChicken said:


> Last night was a chicken club salad with iceberg & romaine lettuce, grilled chicken bacon, avocado, grape tomatoes, three cheese blend, and ranch dressing from Jason's Deli.



Everything sounds amazing in that, EXCEPT iceberg lettuce. Crunchy water. Also, instead of three cheese blend, I'd use bleu cheese chunks and/or bleu cheese dressing w/o ranch.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Two chicken enchiladas, mexican rice, one taco and chips/salsa 
Glass of water


----------



## Tracyarts

A falafel wrap and Greek salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

spaghetti and marinara


----------



## FatAndProud

Probably going to take some leftover fried chicken, debone it, and sprinkle the pieces over some salad with the fixin's (egg, bacon, cheese, green pepper, cucumbers, grape tomatoes, etc) with french dressing. Another lazy meal, but totally delicious.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Jack Daniels BBQ chicken, potato salad, and a salad. I think I'm going to make bread pudding with some leftover bread I have too.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Stir fry with pork, bacon (!!!), red & white onion, green bell & jalapeno, and mushrooms.


----------



## Rojodi

Nephew won a prime rib - 20 lbs of it :bow: - yesterday. It was delivered at 11 this morning. He immediately did a quick marinade - onion and garlic - then while we had crown rack of pork, ham, and other meals, slow roasted that puppy. 

[sarcasm] Unfortunately [/sarcasm] only the ends of it were done to what everyone but he, his fiancee, his best friend and I like it - blood is good. We overate it. My son, who prefers his beef medium well, tried some....

we didn't get an answer on who he liked it until his piece was finished and asked for more.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken, mushrooms ,peppers, and onions stir fry.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Sonic burger and a Freeze from Speedway.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Christmas dinner...turkey, mashed taters, stuffing, gravy, rolls, green bean casserole, cranberry sauce, and blueberry cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## Rojodi

Honey spiral-cut ham
Slow cooker mac and cheese
(canned special) peas and carrots
"Diamond Family" potato salad
Chopped fruit and vegetable salad
Italian dinner rolls


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Rojodi said:


> Slow cooker mac and cheese
> 
> "Diamond Family" potato salad




I need these recipes! Please?! :batting:


----------



## Rojodi

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I need these recipes! Please?! :batting:



http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/creamy-macaroni-and-cheese-recipe.html
Minus the eggs

Diamond Family Potato Salad - 
mix mayo - light or regular - with yolks of hardboiled eggs. Add some mustard, pickle juice, and black pepper. Pour this over the cooked potatoes, egg whites, and onions/onion powder if you don't like onions.


----------



## Fuzzy

poor attempt at carbonara...


----------



## MattB

Just a couple of sandwiches and a banana, and only because I intend to have my once every few months drink and I'd like to not pass out by 10pm.


----------



## luvmybhm

gonna make a leftovers casserole. i have broccoli, cheese sauce, rice, meatloaf and corn in the fridge. gonna mix it all together, throw breadcrumbs on top and then cook it. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftovers. We have far too many.


----------



## MisticalMisty

leftover seafood foundeux from Papadeaux.


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> leftover seafood foundeux from Papadeaux.



It would appear that my closest location is in Denver. Time for a road trip.


----------



## khrestel

Peppers filled with ham, a bit of bacon, fresh basil, garlic and cream cheese covered with mozzarella. Salad is salad, baby spinach, cherry tomatoes, red, yellow and green pepper, cucumber and mixed nuts.

The bag of baby spinach I bought was huge. I think I need to find a recipe to make something else than just salad out of it tomorrow with the meatballs and smashed carrots I already have planned. 

View attachment o 116.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fuzzy said:


> It would appear that my closest location is in Denver. Time for a road trip.



It's fantastic. I normally get the sautéed crab fingers and the jumbo shrimp brochette for dinner. Their dirty rice is amazing and so is the red beans and rice. The bread will kill you. lol It's all good! Rob loves the cedar plank salmon!


----------



## Rojodi

Five Guys trip. Best way to feed a crew of ten when the restaurants are packed with old people, and it's the easiest way to split a check.


----------



## EMH1701

Last night was leftover wild rice with black-eyed peas and ham, which I made for New Year's.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was broiled pork chops and mushroom rice.


----------



## luvmybhm

khrestel said:


> Peppers filled with ham, a bit of bacon, fresh basil, garlic and cream cheese covered with mozzarella. Salad is salad, baby spinach, cherry tomatoes, red, yellow and green pepper, cucumber and mixed nuts.
> 
> The bag of baby spinach I bought was huge. I think I need to find a recipe to make something else than just salad out of it tomorrow with the meatballs and smashed carrots I already have planned.



even tho i don't eat pork, this LOOKS delish! thanks for sharing!

had eye round roast i did slow cooked. pretty much fell apart when i tried to cut it, so we ended up having hot beef sandwiches with it. full nom.


----------



## TearInYourHand

Frozen pizza jazzed up with sauteed mushrooms, fresh spinach, serrano pepper, and a drizzle of evoo.


----------



## luvmybhm

fish sticks, tots and corn. i made homemade mac and cheese for lunch (cheddar and pepper jack, yum!) so didn't feel like doing more cooking. threw the fish sticks and tots in the oven, microwaved the corn for 1.30 and voila.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I had Subway but then my mom brought me home some coney dogs from A&W so... big dinner, lol.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I have a new addiction to scrambled eggs with pico..OMG so good..so I had that and Rob had leftover chili I made.


----------



## Rojodi

We visited a locally owned burrito and taco bar.

Piggy Fries - fries topped with pulled pork, bbq sauce, and cheese
Loaded Nachos with chicken - tortilla chips topped with tons of smoked pulled chicken, cheese, lettuce and tomatoes
Smoked BBQ Chicken burrito
Buffalo Chicken quesadilla 
Pulled Pork quesadilla


----------



## Fuzzy

chile verde chicken enchiladas


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover shepherd's pie. Good stuff.


----------



## luvmybhm

EMH1701 said:


> Leftover shepherd's pie. Good stuff.



love shepherd's pie! it is one of those yummy foods that are really excellent on a cold winter's day. 

we had pasta.  

now i want shepherd's pie....


----------



## EMH1701

Rice, beans, and mixed veggies with hot sauce. Not a vegetarian, just trying to eat more frugally.


----------



## Fuzzy

fresh marinara on the stove simmering... not really sure what I going to fix with it. I may go purchase a hot baguette.


----------



## MisticalMisty

a sausage and ham quiche. I haven't had one in forever..


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Last night we had a ham, broccoli, cheese, and bisquick bake...it was sooo delish!


----------



## luvmybhm

we took my mother in law for mexican food for her birthday today. it was excellent. had a huge lunch, so just had scrambled eggs for dinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Last night we had a ham, broccoli, cheese, and bisquick bake...it was sooo delish!



Is this a recipe on the bisquick box?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is this a recipe on the bisquick box?



I'm not sure...I found it online...here it is!

Yummy Casserole!


----------



## Fuzzy

pork gorditas


----------



## Fuzzy

italian sausage and mozz. penne casserole


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover homemade pepperoni pizza.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

London Broil from the market, and taters and gravy.


----------



## EMH1701

Last night was salmon. I drizzled a little orange juice from a fresh orange on it, some fresh dill, orange peel, a dash of salt and pepper, and wrapped it up in aluminum foil and baked it at 375 degrees for about 15 minutes or so. Had salad on the side. Salmon is really good that way.

Tonight is just going to be munchies since it is SuperBowl night. I have chips, salsa, and popcorn.


----------



## Fuzzy

creole pork grillades


----------



## Tracyarts

Probably a can of chicken soup. I still have a cold and I can't taste much of anything. I'm drinking some hibiscus tea right now and it only tastes vaguely sour. Blah. Chicken soup isn't going to taste like much, but it'll be nourishing and comforting.


----------



## luvmybhm

awww...i hope you feel better soon tracyarts!

nothing exciting tonight. chicken, tots and fresh fruit. my older daughter just got her first job, so we are going to olive garden (her choice) for dinner tomorrow night. i will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## EvilPrincess

Fuzzy said:


> creole pork grillades



Omg........been so long.....I am having a serious missing my southern food episode.


----------



## Fuzzy

EvilPrincess said:


> Omg........been so long.....I am having a serious missing my southern food episode.



There was a recipe in my latest issue of Cook's Country and it looked much better than any superbowl finger food.. it took an hour to cook tho.. so I had some chili and queso to tie me over until halftime 

http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/8215-pork-grillades


----------



## Fuzzy

rotini, mac and cheese style


----------



## luvmybhm

so went to olive garden last night. had the creamy chicken gnocci soup to start. the base was creamy delish and filled with chicken...but there were 4 tiny gumball sized gnocci in the whole thing. was still super good tho. they give you a full sized bowl, so when my dinner came i only got through half of it. i had the roasted garlic with rosemary grilled chicken. it came on a bed of fresh spinach and a side of garlic mashed. the chicken was odd but good. it was pounded flat. it was moist, but had a crusty sear on it like they grilled it on a flat top. weird but good. 

good news is that we had so much soup/breadsticks that we all ended up bringing leftovers. it will be a delish lunch. 

tonight for dinner gonna grill burgers if it is not freezing cold out.


----------



## MattB

Winter, cold, snow, so...Mac and Cheese again.


----------



## Fuzzy

chicken fried steak (w/ cream gravy)


----------



## EMH1701

Campbell's split pea soup with ham. I was lazy and it's cold outside.


----------



## Fuzzy

baked chicken and rice (souper rice)


----------



## Rojodi

Slow cooker beef stew!


----------



## Fuzzy

slow cooker Hungarian goulash


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Pasta with meat sauce and mushrooms. Salad and garlic bread


----------



## Rojodi

Leftover Casserole -

Baking spaghetti, sauce, meatballs, sauteed onions and peppers, and cheese together.


----------



## Fuzzy

I feel a curry coming on..


----------



## Creepy

I'm having Chandler from "Friends" favorite: mac and cheese with cut-up pieces of hot dog.


----------



## Fuzzy

Chicken soup.. not sure if its going to have rice or noodles..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kielbasa, oven potatoes, steamed broccoli/cauliflower and green beans


----------



## MattB

Hot dog, followed by hot dog, with a side of hot dog.

For dessert? 

Hot. Dog.


----------



## luvmybhm

have a london broil in the oven. gonna have some of it for dinner. the rest will go in the fridge for sandwiches in case the power goes out tonight.

charlotte is getting 4-8" of snow tonight. i got some charcoal in case the power is out tomorrow so i can at least make dinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken tenderloins baked in barbecue sauce, mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli


----------



## MattB

A protein bar and a coffee.

I am generally well-fed, but tonight is all about working in the studio. Protein and caffeine it is!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

We went out tonight. Chicken Francesca (white wine mushroom sauce over spaghetti and chicken breast) a big salad with Greek dressing and garlic bread.


----------



## stevenbbwlvr

I'm gonna get a little steak, have it with some left over Rice-a-Roni.


----------



## MsBrightside

Just came back from a banquet in which the following was served: smoked chicken, smoked sausage, pulled pork sandwiches, baked beans, dirty rice, potato salad, and cupcakes. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Soft shell tacos with sour cream, chopped tomato and cheese. Corn and mixed steamed veggies


----------



## Fuzzy

Tacos sound really tasty... I have no tomatoes tho..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Baked pork chops, peas and rice a roni


----------



## luvmybhm

last night was a mish-mash of stuff i had in the fridge that we had to use up. we had taco salads with lettuce, onion, cheese, tomato and meat, fresh pineapple i got on sale yesterday, fresh strawberries, leftover mashed potatoes and leftover peas.


----------



## agnieszka

today's dinner:
starters- grilled marinated peppers, baba ganoush, green olives and flat leaf parsley pate
main- shwarma vegan burgers tabouleh and tomato green beans with za'atar
dessert- orange, apple and tahini cake


----------



## BigCutieLily

Im making it a priority to get wingstop tonight. Ive been craving the hot and bbq ones. Probably some ice cream as well. Yum, I can't wait


----------



## luvmybhm

tonight we had baked chicken breast, knorr cheesy broc rice and some extra steamed broc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My bf made beef stew. I ate it with some King's Hawaiian rolls


----------



## EMH1701

Leftover rice, chicken, and veggies.


----------



## Rojodi

Wife: Corned beef and cabbage at Irish American friend's house
Progeny and I: Jimmy John's. The kid's addicted to the place!


----------



## MattB

I'll be celebrating St. Patrick's day with some traditional Pad Thai. Slainté!


----------



## CleverBomb

Corned beef and cabbage (side of carrots and potato salad) at a nearby diner.
Very nicely done.


----------



## luvmybhm

hub and i had grilled cheese. his was american cheese, cheddar with bacon cheese and 2 slices of tomato.

mine was american with pepper jack and tomato. i ran out of tomato for my second sandwich, so i put onion crunchies in it instead. :eat2:

the baby does not eat grilled cheese, so she had an entire tomato, a banana and a strawberry applesauce. she topped it off with some goldfish crackers. she had chicken for lunch, so i was not worried about meat. i couldn't believe she ate an entire tomato herself!


----------



## Tracyarts

Panda Express. A panda bowl with mixed vegetables and black pepper chicken. A 3 pack of crab rangoons. And, a large cup of Panda Passion iced tea. No fortune cookie. They forgot to put any in our bag. Ghiradelli intense dark chocolate squares for dessert.


----------



## lille

I made a healthy dinner of salmon and roasted cauliflower.

Then I ate like half a block of Jarlsberg cheese and some dark chocolate chips.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Made lamb rogen josh and deep fried mars bars for my gaming group


----------



## Tracyarts

I had ceviche. It wasn't real ceviche, but a ceviche-ish concoction made with boiled salad shrimp, tomatoes, onion, jalapeno, cilantro, lime, and salt. Pretty awesome. A heaping portion of it served on top of an avocado half with some tortilla chips.


----------



## luvmybhm

hamburgers! baked them in the oven and had all the fresh fixins on top (but not pickles...i detest pickles). delish!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Salmon, steamed rice, french style green beans and steamed broccoli.

However, I plan on having some chocolate pudding pie later


----------



## luvmybhm

was super busy yesterday so we grabbed one of those mcdonald big box deals. it fed all 4 of us for 9.99 which is a great deal for fast food. the best part was no dishes!


----------



## luvmybhm

tonight we had breakfast for dinner. i made omelettes with pico de gallo and cheese in them. i made a can of pop n fresh buttermilk biscuits. hub had some of those little pre-cooked sausage patties. the baby had grape tomatoes, some of the shredded cheddar and a biscuit. she had some of an applesauce, but didn't finish it. i was hoping she would like the eggs, but no deal. she had chicken for lunch so i was not worried about no meat, but eggs would be a good protein source for her since i can't get her to eat beef.


----------



## Tracyarts

Boiled crawfish, see the everyday food photos thread for a picture. My neighbors had a party and boiled up about a hundred pounds of crawfish. They gave us a huge tray to take home for supper, easily 5 pounds. It took my husband and I almost two hours to finish it off. And we did finish every last one of them. They were awesome!


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Silverside of beef pot roast, in red wine and onion soup mix (American touch!). I've never cooked this before as I remember my mum forcing me to eat silversde as a child and it was like chewing grey rope. She had obviously never heard of slow roasting! Fingers crossed for this working!


----------



## luvmybhm

it was a clean out the freezer/fridge sort of night as we had little bits of all sorts of stuff taking up all the space in the fridge/freezer. i have to go shopping tomorrow, so i tried to use up all the open stuff so i had room for new stock. 

i made fish sticks, fries, hush puppies, baby had peanut butter and applesauce, hub and i had sauteed zucchini with onion and he had some leftover mashed. 

i made zucchini bread with the rest of the leftover zucchini that i had. we will have it for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luvmybhm said:


> it was a clean out the freezer/fridge sort of night as we had little bits of all sorts of stuff taking up all the space in the fridge/freezer. i have to go shopping tomorrow, so i tried to use up all the open stuff so i had room for new stock.
> 
> i made fish sticks, fries, hush puppies, baby had peanut butter and applesauce, hub and i had sauteed zucchini with onion and he had some leftover mashed.
> 
> i made zucchini bread with the rest of the leftover zucchini that i had. we will have it for breakfast tomorrow



I do this, too, sometimes. It seems to trip my bf out....but no one else minds.


----------



## Jigen

Scaloppine al limone and carrots.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Sushi-grade Tuna steak pan-fried in butter, with homemade Cajun seasonings and lemon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken fajitas with a corn-chipotle veggie mix


----------



## Rojodi

Celebrating my haircut: Domino's


----------



## Tracyarts

Going to Zoe's Kitchen. Mediterranean sandwiches, salads, kabobs, etc..


----------



## luvmybhm

i had cheese to use up, so made au gratin potatoes. had it with some meat loaf and green beans. yum. :eat1:


----------



## one2one

Tracyarts said:


> Going to Zoe's Kitchen. Mediterranean sandwiches, salads, kabobs, etc..



This is my kinda heaven.

I made a spinach, bacon, horseradish white cheddar and dill quiche. It was great, and the flavors all work together, but now I wish I'd had some shawarma and saffron rice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My homemade mac-n-cheese, sliver of canned ham, green beans and buttered corn on the cob.


----------



## Ruby Ripples

I've just found a sirloin steak that was use by yesterday  but it's fine so tonight I'll slice it up and cook it with some veg needing used up too, to make beef, red pepper and broccoli in black bean & ginger sauce. I'll probably have it with rice stick, or if I can't be bothered making that, microwave brown basmati rice.


----------



## MsBrightside

charm said:


> Crock pot beef stew


I'm making this tonight, too, but mine is a Russian version called zharkoe (not sure how to spell it with English alphabet letters). It's similar to the traditional US version but has parsnips, sour cream, parsley, and dill. The recipe calls for celery root, too, but I can never find that in my small-town grocery store, so I just use plain old celery stalks. 

A Russian guy who tried it says my version is pretty similar to his mom's, but he might just have been trying to be nice.


----------



## LeoGibson

Long John Silver's fish platter and Sierra Nevada pale ale.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lemon pepper rotisserie chicken (that the grocery store GAVE me because it was getting near date), southern-style potato salad and pork n beans


----------



## one2one

I made some crab salad and guacamole. I had it with chips, half a pear and a carrot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Baked fish fillets on rolls, broccoli with cheese, potatoes au gratin


----------



## luvmybhm

omlettes tonight....hub was pico de gallo and mushroom topped with white cheddar. mine was plain eggs filled with fresh tomato and pepperjack cheese. delish! had it with a slice of toast and some grapes.


----------



## luvmybhm

i don't know...hub is cooking for mother's day. i did see him making me homemade biscuits. YEAH! it is already off to a good start! 

can't wait to see what else he makes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Breaded boneless pork chops, wild rice and corn salad.


----------



## luvmybhm

they had a good deal on cube steak at the store, so made that with mushroom gravy, green beans and spiral spaghetti in creamy pesto sauce.


----------



## MsBrightside

^Sounds good!

For me it was a continuation of the aforementioned Russian theme: golubtsi/&#1043;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1073;&#1094;&#1099; (cabbage rolls)


----------



## one2one

Kiebasa with caramelized onions, steamed broccoli and carrots, Japanese sweet potato with butter and Turkish honey; blueberry almond crumble and butter pecan ice cream for dessert.


----------



## luvmybhm

had a hot lunch at my in-laws, so dinner was just sandwiches. old school-pbj


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lloyd's Barbecue tubs were B1G1 so we had the pork bbq on kaiser rolls with some oven baked fries and corn .


----------



## Rojodi

Yesterday:

Spaghetti with tomato and red bell pepper sauce - NOT gravy! - with meatballs and sausage, Italian bread, chopped vegetable salad.

Tonight:

Hamburger Helper of some kind.


Wife's away, so nothing special for weeknight meals.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hamburger patties covered in mushroom gravy, Bob Evans brand mashed potatoes and corn


----------



## Rojodi

Update: Progeny and his friends are invading the house, so they chose Chinese. They have money collected, orders written, and a few coupons already in my possession.


----------



## one2one

Lobster ravioli in a crab and lobster sauce, green beans and tomatoes.


----------



## luvmybhm

last night was tacos! hub shredded the sharp cheddar cheese to use on them with lettuce and chopped up tomatoes...delish!


----------



## Jigen

I made a paella-like risotto with turkey, ham, peas, white beans, tomatoes, paprika. What I had in my house.


----------



## Jigen

Tina said:


> I made the tortellini bake recipe I posted in Misty's thread in this forum, except I added some chicken to it. Used regular and spinach cheese tortellini. Made a salad to go with it and had some watermelon for dessert. Yum! :eat2:


 
Ravioli ricotta e spinaci, one of the few types of stuffed pasta I can make decently. Love them when they are hand-made.


----------



## luvmybhm

i breaded some thin cut veal for hub and sauteed on stove. baby and i had chicken. served with oven baked fries and steamed peas from our garden!


----------



## Rojodi

Gonna cube up a potato, deep fry them, and serve on top some leftover rotisserie chicken reheated in gravy


----------



## luvmybhm

made meatloaf with red pepper, onion, breadcrumbs and ranch dressing. turned out delish. had it with mashed and corn on the cob.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chili and corn muffins


----------



## luvmybhm

have you ever tried eating chili with buttered saltines. it is amazing! 

now i want chili. dang it.


----------



## Tracyarts

luvmybhm said:


> have you ever tried eating chili with buttered saltines. it is amazing!



That's how my dad always ate chili. I liked mine with the saltines crumbled up in it when I was a kid.


----------



## Rojodi

My dad ate chili with a spoon. LOL

Sometimes he had saltines buttered, sometimes not.
Sometimes he had it over spaghetti.
Sometimes he had it with corn muffins or corn bread - with NO cheese or anything else added, thought that was disgusting.
Sometimes he had it over hot dogs, in a bowl....

He never said no to chili


----------



## MattB

Chili over spaghetti is awesome. I made that happy mistake many moons ago when I thought I was thawing out spaghetti sauce. Works out great.


----------



## Jigen

It could seem quite a cliché, but... Spaghetti.


----------



## Rojodi

Pulled pork


----------



## luvmybhm

was not a good dinner night. hub likes hamburger helper beef stroganoff. i had a spoon full (i don't like much...tastes mushy and salty to me) and he ate the rest. 

i had mild cheddar squares on wheat crackers with spicy brown mustard a bit ago since i was still hungry.

we are grilling out tomorrow..so it will be better dinner.


----------



## Gordi

First grilled hotdogs!! :eat2: of the season and watermellon that is to die for!!!

I could actually live on watermellon all summer!! Welcome nice weather!!


----------



## one2one

Quinoa dressed in olive oil and mint, lamb meatballs with greek yogurt, sautéed spinach and golden beets in a walnut oil/champagne vinegar/tarragon/shallot/Dijon dressing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Boneless pork chops baked in sauerkraut and brown sugar, french green beans and broc/cheese rice mix


----------



## luvmybhm

last night we grilled out for the holiday. steak and burgers, grilled peppers and asparagus, sweet corn on the cob and baked potatoes. delish!

have no idea what i am making tonight.


----------



## luvmybhm

we were out most of the day, so an easy dinner was in order. our local supermarket has a special on friday's for one of those big take and bake pizzas for 5 bucks. it was 5 cheese. i have to sort of pre-divide the pizza when we get these. the hub and i like mushroom. the baby likes crunched up french fried onions on hers. (i put some on my part too). the baby ate a decent sized slice and a banana/apple applesauce pouch. 

i like this pizza. it is big enough that we had a good dinner and had some left for lunch tomorrow. yeah!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hawaiian pizza, mozzarella sticks, and honey bbq boneless wings.... lol I'm pigging out.


----------



## Windigo

https://instagram.com/p/3T-smJkeni/?taken-by=sidhuriel

Home made pulled pork sandwiches :wubu:


----------



## Rojodi

Taco Bell :eat1:


----------



## luvmybhm

dang it...now i want taco bell. 

we had chicken alfredo over penne pasta. i am not a huge fan of pasta, so it was good, but not looking forward to eating the leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last night I made "easiest ever one dish chicken tamales". Was okay- served it with sour cream and sliced tomato.

Tonight was Nathan's hot dogs with baked beans and potato salad.


----------



## Rojodi

Bacon cheeseburgers and crispy crowns


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Bacon cheeseburgers and crispy crowns



Was this take out or make at home?


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was this take out or make at home?



At home. Fried the burgers, the bacon, used the new convection oven for the crowns, and sliced the tomatoes and onions


----------



## Deacone

Asparagus and sweet potato soup!


----------



## luvmybhm

well, i am sort of winging it. have thin cut steak, sweet onions, red pepper, salt, pepper and chopped tomatoes in a pot. adding long grain rice. gonna see how it turns out. i love 1 pot meals that use stuff up!


----------



## Rojodi

Slow cooked beef and vegetables


----------



## Rojodi

Taking my favorite, go-to meatball "recipe," changing milk for egg, browning it up in the pan, adding some jar sauce, letting the two stew for 20 minutes, then serving over some mini penne


----------



## Gordi

Mediterranean Quiche... 

View attachment Mediterrarean Quiche.jpg


----------



## Gordi

Sorry photo is almost ACTUAL SIZE!!


----------



## luvmybhm

Gordi said:


> Sorry photo is almost ACTUAL SIZE!!



that looks delish!


----------



## luvmybhm

hub grilled out steaks. he also grilled some of the zucchini that i picked out of my garden today. we added salt/pepper/sliced onion and just cooked them on some foil on the grill. they turned out delish.


----------



## one2one

Salmon in parchment, carrots with dill, and green beans. With a big spoonful of chocolate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## luvmybhm

so much zucchini! tonight i made quiche. zucchini, onion, leeks, peppers, 2 kinds of cheese, milk and eggs. turned out nice and creamy. we only ate half. it is moist enough i think i can heat it in the am and have for breakfast too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hand made hamburger patties, steamed mixed vegetables, mashed potatoes and baked apples.


----------



## luvmybhm

that sounds delish!


----------



## MsBrightside

All these dinners sound amazing! :happy:

one2one, your meals always sound so elegant. :bow: I wonder, do you ever get the urge for a chili dog or something? 

luvmybhm: Your quiche sounds really yummy. Do you like zucchini bread? That's always a good way to use up extra zucchini, too. 

I tried to use up things I had around the house tonight, so for dinner I made shrimp scampi and baked potatoes, served with fresh watermelon, French bread, and Pinot Grigio. And for dessert: another cobbler made with the last of the blackberries from my backyard.


----------



## one2one

MsBrightside said:


> one2one, your meals always sound so elegant. :bow: I wonder, do you ever get the urge for a chili dog or something?



Of course!  In fact my grandma used to make the best chili dogs for lunch when we'd spend the day at my grandparents house. All the cousins wanted the red bowl she put the diced onions in after she passed away. There's a place I know that makes a great bacon cheeseburger with applewood smoked bacon, smoked cheddar and smoked paprika aoili that is often my go to place when I'm in the mood for something like that.

At home I usually do simple, balanced meals, and it is often just as easy to do somewhat elegant menu items as anything else. Besides, I don't often post it if I ate a piece of fried chicken, a carrot, a hand full of mini Roma tomatoes and a couple apple slices while standing over the sink before I put the groceries away. Like last night. Tonight I made shrimp salad on whole wheat toast, dressed spring greens in oil, vinegar, salt, pepper, shallots and dill, and finished it with blueberry crisp and frozen custard.

Thank you for the very kind compliment!


----------



## Gingembre

I have loads of veg to use, so tonight will be wholewheat pasta with courgettes, mange tout, peas, broccoli and mushrooms, bound together with some red pesto.


----------



## Rojodi

Pulled pork sandwiches and salad.

No steak because

1. The smoker grill hasn't yet been replaced
2. No one else likes medium rare steak


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

battered baked fish fillets, mac n cheese, broccoli


----------



## luvmybhm

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> battered baked fish fillets, mac n cheese, broccoli




i love broccoli in my mac and cheese. this sounds delish!


----------



## MsBrightside

one2one said:


> Of course!  In fact my grandma used to make the best chili dogs for lunch when we'd spend the day at my grandparents house. All the cousins wanted the red bowl she put the diced onions in after she passed away.


What a great memory. :happy:


> _At home I usually do simple, balanced meals, and it is often just as easy to do somewhat elegant menu items as anything else. Besides, I don't often post it if I ate a piece of fried chicken, a carrot, a hand full of mini Roma tomatoes and a couple apple slices while standing over the sink before I put the groceries away. Like last night_.


LOL. For me, it would be posting every other day that I'm having leftovers again. 


> _Tonight I made shrimp salad on whole wheat toast, dressed spring greens in oil, vinegar, salt, pepper, shallots and dill, and finished it with blueberry crisp and frozen custard_.


That all sounds amazing! (in fact, I wish everyone here could invite me to dinner )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luvmybhm said:


> i love broccoli in my mac and cheese. this sounds delish!



I've actually made it that way- just boil broccoli or cauliflower in with the noodles and spread it all in the baking dish with cheese over it


----------



## luvmybhm

MsBrightside said:


> luvmybhm: Your quiche sounds really yummy. Do you like zucchini bread? That's always a good way to use up extra zucchini, too.



my hub's aunt gave me some frozen zucchini at the start of the year. it was from her garden from last year and she was trying to use up all the stuff in there to prep for this year's garden stuff. she vac packed it, so it had not turned, but it was still mushy from freezing/thaw. i have a 1960's betty crocker cookbook that had a cool recipe in it for zucchini bread that has crushed pineapple in it. i put the thawed zucchini and some pineapple chunks in my food processor and got them down to size. i made the bread and it turned out nice. it had more of a coffee cake taste than other zucchini bread i have had, but it was still delish. 

i just got 3 more zucchini out of my garden. i am going to try an online source for a zucchini bread this time. i tend to like it more like denser banana bread kinda consistency with shredded zucchini in it. since this is fresh zucchini, i will shred this time instead of having to chop it up.

my mom always made zucchini squares when we were little. you boil the zucchini in lemon juice. it has cinnamon in it and such. it turns out tasting like an apple square than anything else. i made it once when hub and i were first married. he did not enjoy it. it is very rich. i won't make it this time as i don't want to eat an entire batch of it myself. (well, i do...but i won't lol)


----------



## MsBrightside

luvmybhm said:


> my hub's aunt gave me some frozen zucchini at the start of the year. it was from her garden from last year and she was trying to use up all the stuff in there to prep for this year's garden stuff. she vac packed it, so it had not turned, but it was still mushy from freezing/thaw. i have a 1960's betty crocker cookbook that had a cool recipe in it for zucchini bread that has crushed pineapple in it. i put the thawed zucchini and some pineapple chunks in my food processor and got them down to size. i made the bread and it turned out nice. it had more of a coffee cake taste than other zucchini bread i have had, but it was still delish.


I'm intrigued. I never would have thought of pairing zucchini and pineapple. 



> _i just got 3 more zucchini out of my garden. i am going to try an online source for a zucchini bread this time.* i tend to like it more like denser banana bread kinda consistency with shredded zucchini in it*. since this is fresh zucchini, i will shred this time instead of having to chop it up._
> 
> _my mom always made zucchini squares when we were little. you boil the zucchini in lemon juice. it has cinnamon in it and such. it turns out tasting like an apple square than anything else. i made it once when hub and i were first married. he did not enjoy it. it is very rich. i won't make it this time as i don't want to eat an entire batch of it myself. (well, i do...but i won't lol)_


This sounds a lot like my grandma's zucchini bread recipe:

Beat 3 eggs, 1 c. of oil and 2 c. sugar. Stir into above mixture 2 c. peeled and grated zucchini and 3 tsp. vanilla. Sift together the following (or if you're like me and don't want to bother, just stir) and add to the above mixture: 3 c. flour, 1 t. salt, 1 t. baking soda, 2 t. cinnamon, 1/4 t. baking powder, and 1/2 c. walnuts or pecans (optional). Bake in 2 standard loaf pans in 325 degree oven for 1 h.

I don't know how you feel about all of that oil, but it usually doesn't stop me from slathering a slice with butter afterward.


----------



## luvmybhm

lol. no worries. bring on the butter!

thanks for the recipe! i have written down to try for next round of zucchini bread! :eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

cut up some steak into strips and sauteed with sweet onions and some multicolored peppers. put that on some tortillas with shredded cheese and made some quesadillas. served with salsa. easy cooking night!


----------



## Jigen

TearInYourHand said:


> whole wheat spaghetti with pesto, goat cheese on the side, and green salad
> 
> a very green dinner!



Yes, belandi! :bow:


----------



## Jigen

MsBrightside said:


> I'm intrigued. I never would have thought of pairing zucchini and pineapple.
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot like my grandma's zucchini bread recipe:
> 
> Beat 3 eggs, 1 c. of oil and 2 c. sugar. Stir into above mixture 2 c. peeled and grated zucchini and 3 tsp. vanilla. Sift together the following (or if you're like me and don't want to bother, just stir) and add to the above mixture: 3 c. flour, 1 t. salt, 1 t. baking soda, 2 t. cinnamon, 1/4 t. baking powder, and 1/2 c. walnuts or pecans (optional). Bake in 2 standard loaf pans in 325 degree oven for 1 h.
> 
> I don't know how you feel about all of that oil, but it usually doesn't stop me from slathering a slice with butter afterward.



Intriguing. I'll take note.


----------



## one2one

Bratwurst glazed with beer jelly in a pretzel roll, carrots with dill, and golden beets marinated in a fantastic vinaigrette.


----------



## luvmybhm

had a ton of stuff going on so hub went out and got one of those big boxes from mcdonalds. we had one awhile ago and was surprised they still have them. was a good quick meal for the whole family and i got alot more done than having to cook/clean up.


----------



## luvmybhm

i made a meatloaf tonight. turned out ok. had it with homemade corn bread and green beans. basic, no frills.


----------



## one2one

Summer squash, new potatoes, sweet red pepper, spring onion and chorizo hash with a scrambled egg; cheddar cheese, sour cream and salsa verde.


----------



## deanbpm

Panang curry, laab, sticky rice and a sweet chilli sauce. Technically it was last nights dinner but it was delicious and I am pretty impressed with myself.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## luvmybhm

had gotten boneless beef short ribs on sale. marinated in some of my daughter's korean bbq sauce. cooked slow all day in a casserole dish. fork tender when they were done! had with broccoli rice and corn.


----------



## Rojodi

Leftovers from Tuesday night's dinner:

Son: Caramelized pear and bacon cheeseburger with feta
Wife: Half of a summer sausage and apple flatbread
Me: Half of a BBQ platter: brisket, pulled pork, and a true half rack of ribs The sauce was house made with their signature ale.


----------



## deanbpm

luvmybhm said:


> had gotten boneless beef short ribs on sale. marinated in some of my daughter's korean bbq sauce. cooked slow all day in a casserole dish. fork tender when they were done! had with broccoli rice and corn.



I slow cooked some ribs a few weeks a go. They were that tender that the meat fell off the bones when I tried to pick them up. Awesome


----------



## dwesterny

I had to stop making curry, my apartment would stink for weeks after. Tonight was rosemary lamb chops and mushroom risotto.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Pre-made hamburger patties on the George Foreman grill, served with white rice, brown gravy and corn.


----------



## luvmybhm

gef...do you like cooking on the gf grill? do you use it alot? hub had one when we first got married but it was such a pain in the butt to clean that we got rid of it. plus it seemed like if i cooked anything below 93/7 on there it would flood out the little catcher thing with grease. do you use super lean meat?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luvmybhm said:


> gef...do you like cooking on the gf grill? do you use it alot? hub had one when we first got married but it was such a pain in the butt to clean that we got rid of it. plus it seemed like if i cooked anything below 93/7 on there it would flood out the little catcher thing with grease. do you use super lean meat?



I made 12 patties....six at a time (big grill). I emptied the drip catcher before tossing on the next six and that was sufficient. Not super lean patties- I bought one of those frozen bags at Aldi.....85 percent if memory serves me right. 

I like the grill- cleaning is easier when I slide it to the edge of the counter and use an old rag or disposable wipes to slide the mess into the trash can. It cleans easier when warm. Just a matter of wiping it and the surroundings down good- which is what I usually have to so when I use a pan.


----------



## Rojodi

SmashBurger!


----------



## Rojodi

Oh, and my forkful of Hershey Bar cheesecake.


----------



## luvmybhm

my daughter made homemade pizza for dinner. like dough she made herself from yeast and all! she used american cheese on mine...just like we used to eat when i was young. it was delish! the cheese mixes in with the sauce and gets all gooey yummy! i had mine with onion and mushrooms. so good!


----------



## Rojodi

Grilling chicken breasts then adding them to a mac and cheese dinner. I know, lazy, but we like it...


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> Grilling chicken breasts then adding them to a mac and cheese dinner. I know, lazy, but we like it...


If it were me I would add some peas, dust the top with panko and bake till crusted.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> If it were me I would add some peas, dust the top with panko and bake till crusted.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



That's an autumn dinner. And I'd add frozen peas and carrots, mix bread crumbs with Parmesan cheese and butter, then bake.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sauteed chicken breast cutlets served on big tortilla wraps with shredded cheddar cheese with tomatoes and sour cream. I made steamed brussel sprouts to go with it.


----------



## luvmybhm

i love wraps! sounds delish!


----------



## dwesterny

Well thanks to Rojodi I had to make Mac and Cheese with peas (I used ham not chicken) topped with bread crumbs and Parmesan.

Oh and for those interested, my diet is going great! Mac and cheese is like diet food, right? Also beer is like a salad cause it's made from vegetables.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> Well thanks to Rojodi I had to make Mac and Cheese with peas (I used ham not chicken) topped with bread crumbs and Parmesan.
> 
> Oh and for those interested, my diet is going great! Mac and cheese is like diet food, right? Also beer is like a salad cause it's made from vegetables.



On my diet, the one where I lost over 100 lbs, I am allowed ONE SERVING of mac and cheese, as my starch dinner component.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stroganoff Hamburger Helper (taught my 13 yr old to make it tonight and she had fun)
Steamed spinach in buttery sauce and corn


----------



## one2one

I made curried shrimp salad, French potato and green bean salad, and a watermelon salad. The heat index is way too high, so it's an evening of cold salads and staying in the air conditioning.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Needed to make butter, so ended up with buttermilk...

So we had breakfast for dinner! From scratch buttermilk biscuits with fresh butter and home made mango jam, eggs, bacon, sauteed mushrooms, carmelized onions, fresh homefries. And more bacon, because apparently the first quantity was insuficient.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Needed to make butter, so ended up with buttermilk...
> 
> So we had breakfast for dinner! From scratch buttermilk biscuits with fresh butter and home made mango jam, eggs, bacon, sauteed mushrooms, carmelized onions, fresh homefries. And more bacon, because apparently the first quantity was insuficient.



While I am sure you used electric mixers and what not I am going to go ahead and imagine you churning the butter by hand. Something like this.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh totally - that same outfit too!


----------



## luvmybhm

made this weird orange chicken recipe that i had tried before and turned out pretty ok. my daughter's bf was here for dinner, so was something we all seemed to agree on.

boil chicken until cooked
drain off chicken
add 1 tblsp of butter 
put chicken back in pot
add 1/2 c orange juice
1/2 c milk
pinch of salt
dash of pepper to taste

let the juice/milk sauce reduce and serve over rice. we also had broccoli florets with it.


----------



## Rojodi

Slow cooked pork butt for pulled pork
Served over curly fries, cheese and bbq added....


----------



## dwesterny

Medallions of pork seared and simmered in salsa verde with rice and pinto beans.


----------



## one2one

I am making a caramelized leek, bacon and manchego quiche to use up the cheese and an entire bunch of leeks. Green beans on the side, and toasted coconut cookies for dessert.


----------



## dwesterny

Liver with some fava beans, and a nice Chianti. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojodi

Last night: Made meatballs, baked them, and then stewed them, fat drippings and all, in half jar of Prego Marinara and a full jar of homemade Marinara I had in the pantry - made by an Italian grandma up the street and given to me by her son because "She made too much of this shit and I can't eat it all."

Tonight: Leftover pasta with veggies and grilled chicken.


----------



## dwesterny

I haven't made pasta in over a week. Now you you have me thinking. Maybe shrimp scampi over linguini or calamari in marinara. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Pathetic amalgamation of scraps while I weep over my keyboard as I work into the night.

A hardboiled egg, a slice of smoked beef, a handful of grape tomatoes, a bottle of water and an old fashioned drink. Oh and a small bowl of mini wheats. **pouty face**


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> smoked beef


 tee hee hee

I forgot the lemons but got the shrimp, had canned clams sitting around. So linguine with shrimp and clams instead of scampi. I forgot the lemons but remembered the dry Riesling. Funny how that works.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol that doesn't happen in Ontario as easily, because all alcohol purchases are made either at the Beer Store or LCBO. 

I just had more dried beef loin because it is tender and salty, like my tears 

But all this talk of pasta makes me feel like I should make home made pasta this weekend...


----------



## dwesterny

In New York we can buy beer most anywhere they sell food (hard cider too), however wine and liquor require a liquor store.


----------



## luvmybhm

we had clean out the fridge night. i had the leftover chili we made a couple of days ago. had to use up more tomatoes and had found a package of ground beef in the fridge that was too small to make a meatloaf with.

my older daughter had the left over chicken alfredo she made us for dinner last night. 

hub and the baby had doctored up frozen pizza. he wanted to use up the mushrooms and some pepperoni that i used for his sandwiches last week. the baby only eats onion crunchies on her part.


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> In New York we can buy beer most anywhere they sell food (hard cider too), however wine and liquor require a liquor store.



Oh, and can't sell beer on a Sunday beer before noon in some locales.


----------



## Rojodi

Maple Dijon Cristo
grilled turkey and ham on toasted ciabatta
with melted swiss, dijon mustard, and maple
syrup for dipping


----------



## dwesterny

Mustard and Parmesan cheese (only things in the fridge)


----------



## MsBrightside

luvmybhm said:


> we had clean out the fridge night. i had the leftover chili we made a couple of days ago. had to use up more tomatoes and had found a package of ground beef in the fridge that was too small to make a meatloaf with.
> 
> my older daughter had the left over chicken alfredo she made us for dinner last night.
> 
> hub and the baby had doctored up frozen pizza. he wanted to use up the mushrooms and some pepperoni that i used for his sandwiches last week. the baby only eats onion crunchies on her part.


 
It's great that you're using up your leftovers instead of letting them go to waste. And I'm impressed that your daughter made chicken alfredo. 



Rojodi said:


> Maple Dijon Cristo
> grilled turkey and ham on toasted ciabatta
> with melted swiss, dijon mustard, and maple
> syrup for dipping


 
Intriguing--I never thought of pairing maple syrup with that.



dwesterny said:


> Mustard and Parmesan cheese (only things in the fridge)


 
That is pitiful if it's true! Even here in the Texas Piney Woods, we have a little thing called delivery. 

Don't highlight this unless you want to torture yourself, but there's leftover saffron chicken kebabs, fire-roasted tomatoes, and rice in my fridge. I wish I could beam it over somehow. 

It would be fun if we could all take turns making dinner for one another. Although tonight is apparently an exception (along with the dinner you supposedly had last Sunday--very funny ), a lot of the things you've posted here sound quite delicious.


----------



## Rojodi

MsBrightside said:


> It's great that you're using up your leftovers instead of letting them go to waste. And I'm impressed that your daughter made chicken alfredo.
> 
> 
> 
> Intriguing--I never thought of pairing maple syrup with that.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pitiful if it's true! Even here in the Texas Piney Woods, we have a little thing called delivery.
> 
> Don't highlight this unless you want to torture yourself, but there's leftover saffron chicken kebabs, fire-roasted tomatoes, and rice in my fridge. I wish I could beam it over somehow.
> 
> It would be fun if we could all take turns making dinner for one another. Although tonight is apparently an exception (along with the dinner you supposedly had last Sunday--very funny ), a lot of the things you've posted here sound quite delicious.



It was pretty good. I just put a little amount of syrup on the sandwich, worked perfectly


----------



## one2one

Steak salad: baby spinach with a creamy Parmesan/peppercorn dressing, thinly sliced medium rare steak, tomato and a little red onion.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> That is pitiful if it's true! Even here in the Texas Piney Woods, we have a little thing called delivery.
> 
> Don't highlight this unless you want to torture yourself, but there's leftover saffron chicken kebabs, fire-roasted tomatoes, and rice in my fridge. I wish I could beam it over somehow.


Around here they roll up the streets at 11 pm. Too late for delivery. Also I read this on the mobile app which does not have text color support. So I saw your taunting cruelty!!!!! I was worried as if I miss a meal I might waste away! I did however find one small onion, 6 carrot sticks, a small container of seasoned garlic butter and 1/2 a cup of rice! 

Pilaf time! Had to use water instead of stock though.


----------



## Rojodi

In my house, I always have a jar of red sauce, whether Prego or homemade and canned by neighborhood's tiny Italian great-grandmother from up the street, and pasta.


----------



## dwesterny

I usually have a few cans of tomatoes and the other stuff to make marinara (garlic, olive oil herbs). Not a grandmother but I am Italian. Most of the time I have several partially full boxes of pasta laying around as well. Not tonight. 

Added some coriander to the pilaf, it was excellent.


----------



## luvmybhm

finally getting around to making my eggplant. trying baking it this time instead of frying. smells good so far. see if it will crisp up.

tonight for dinner my mother in law is coming, so we are having london broil and mashed. probably green beans because they are the baby's favorite. 

i pulled some more tomatoes today, so probably going to make tomatoes with mozzarella as a side too.


----------



## Rojodi

Slow cooker roast pork
Garlic mashed potatoes
Roasted summer squash

The latter two I am making: Wife put the pork together.


----------



## one2one

Chicken tamales with tomatillo salsa, cilantro and sour cream; a zucchini and corn salad with cumin, mint and lime, and a carrot.


----------



## MsBrightside

D.: I'm glad you were able to scrape something together and hope you had a chance to plan something a little more substantial tonight.



one2one said:


> Chicken tamales with tomatillo salsa, cilantro and sour cream; a zucchini and corn salad with cumin, mint and lime, and a carrot.


Looks like there may be a connection between this post and the one in food discovery thread. 

That sounds wonderful! I never tried tomatillos until moving to Texas, but I love the bright flavor they have. 

Tonight's dinner was shrimp scampi (again!) with a baked potato, French bread, fresh strawberries dusted with sugar, and Pinot Grigio. I love making shrimp scampi because it's quick and easy, uses ingredients that I tend to have on hand, and everyone seems to like it. 

Last night's dinner was grilled hot dogs prepared by a friend and eaten at a party in his backyard. Those always taste the best. :happy:


----------



## luvmybhm

my daughter's boyfriend will be over for dinner tonight. they both love pasta so i am going to make lasagna. i have not made it in probably a year, so it will be a nice change of pace. we'll have that with a nice salad.


----------



## one2one

MsBrightside said:


> That sounds wonderful! I never tried tomatillos until moving to Texas, but I love the bright flavor they have.
> 
> Tonight's dinner was shrimp scampi (again!) with a baked potato, French bread, fresh strawberries dusted with sugar, and Pinot Grigio. I love making shrimp scampi because it's quick and easy, uses ingredients that I tend to have on hand, and everyone seems to like it.



It was good, and I really like tomatillos, too. Tonight I tried the black bean tamales and didn't like them quite as well as the chicken, but some chili, cheddar cheese, sour cream, red onion and cilantro fixed that. 

The scampi sounds wonderful! Shrimp is often what I do for a quick meal. I always have at least a pound or two in the freezer and can take out and thaw whatever I need while I'm prepping everything else. My brother does the same thing with scallops. You really can't go wrong with seafood, butter, garlic, a nice wine and good bread!


----------



## dwesterny

Tonight no cooking. Tuscan rosemary olive oil bread, provolone, mixed olives, roasted peppers and most importantly soppressata. No cooking, no dishes all I have to do is wash the knife when I'm done with it.


----------



## luvmybhm

luvmybhm said:


> my daughter's boyfriend will be over for dinner tonight. they both love pasta so i am going to make lasagna. i have not made it in probably a year, so it will be a nice change of pace. we'll have that with a nice salad.



turned out ok. the top got a bit brown, but the middle was cheesy delish.

View attachment 121526


----------



## one2one

Beet burgers with tzatziki, potato salad and zucchini. I love beets and ran across the recipe; I thought I'd take a chance on it, and I'm glad I did. They were good, and I don't feel like I missed anything without the meat.


----------



## luvmybhm

broccoli stuffed chicken breast, seasoned oven potatoes and green beans.

i made brownies for dessert. i love box mix brownies because you can just stir them with a fork and there is no mixer involved.


----------



## Rojodi

Spaghetti and meatballs

Am not sure what meat to use for the balls: sausage and beef, sausage and turkey, or sausage and meatloaf mix...


----------



## dwesterny

Rojodi said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs
> 
> Am not sure what meat to use for the balls: sausage and beef, sausage and turkey, or sausage and meatloaf mix...


I used Buffalo meat once. It was pretty good. I guess you could call them Buffalo balls.

Tonight penne and brocoli rabe with sausage I think.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Teriyaki flavored stir fry vegetables I bought at Aldi. I mixed in leftover chicken and served it over white rice. 
Final touch was soy sauce and crunchy chow mein noodles


----------



## Rojodi

dwesterny said:


> I used Buffalo meat once. It was pretty good. I guess you could call them Buffalo balls.
> 
> Tonight penne and brocoli rabe with sausage I think.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I roasted and forked spaghetti squash, mixed it in the pasta. No one else was the wiser!


----------



## one2one

Salmon salad with a bit of baguette, green beans and mini San Marzano plum tomatoes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

salmon sauteed in butter and spices, white steamed rice, steamed broccoli and corn


----------



## Rojodi

Grilled chicken, Brussels sprouts, mac and cheese

Tomorrow:

Peter Brady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Grilled chicken, Brussels sprouts, mac and cheese
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> Peter Brady



I prefer my pork chops baked in sauer kraut and brown sugar :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I prefer my pork chops baked in sauer kraut and brown sugar :eat2:



Since I'm the only person that likes sauerkraut in the house, despite my wife being of German/Prussian descent, pork and sauerkraut is not happening.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

So funny that you guys are talking about pork and kraut... I have never, ever in my life liked sauerkraut, but hubby made this this week and I actually like it in this Hungarian recipe! 

Székely Cabbage

We doubled the amount of everything in it except the 'kraut, and used some bacon rashers in addition to pork steaks.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

General TSO's Chicken


----------



## dwesterny

Ethopian lamb stew and various vegetable sides.


----------



## one2one

dwesterny said:


> Ethopian lamb stew and various vegetable sides.



I love lamb! It's one of the reasons I'd find it hard to ever completely give up meat.

Tonight is baby back ribs (they were on sale, again), marinated golden beet and spinach salad, glazed carrots and sweet potato oven fries.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hamburger patties cooked in cream of mushroom soup. Served over rice with green beans. Yum


----------



## Rojodi

Tomorrow is "Baked Pasta"

We seem to have odds and ends of pasta - ziti, elbows, and the like. I'm just going to cook it all, mix ricotta, herbs, and an egg, throw that in, with sauce and mozzarella and cheddar...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sauteed chicken breast, mixed cheesy vegetables, mashed potatoes and biscuits


----------



## Deacone

I made a whole steamed seabass with chilli, blackbean sauce, ginger, garlic, spring onions and coriander. It was so good.


----------



## forp1940

For my birthday dinner I made Salisbury Steak meatballs over mashed potatoes covered in brown gravy. Honestly the best thing I have ever made. So full I don't want to move!! Birthday cake to cone later


----------



## one2one

I had some smoked turkey stock, so I made lentil soup. It was very good. I doubt I'll ever have smoked stock again and will try and duplicate it by using smoked salt next time.


----------



## luvmybhm

forp1940 said:


> For my birthday dinner I made Salisbury Steak meatballs over mashed potatoes covered in brown gravy. Honestly the best thing I have ever made. So full I don't want to move!! Birthday cake to cone later



hamburger was on sale for a very good price last week so i have a ton of it. i have made salisbury steak before, but never meatball style. i will try this!

thanks for the idea!


----------



## forp1940

You're Welcome! They were awesome when I made them. I hope they work for you!!


----------



## Rojodi

luvmybhm said:


> hamburger was on sale for a very good price last week so i have a ton of it. i have made salisbury steak before, but never meatball style. i will try this!
> 
> thanks for the idea!



When I make meatball-style meatloaf, the Progeny will actually have seconds, usually as a sandwich LOL


----------



## Rojodi

Pepperoni garbage bread
Spinach and roasted red pepper garbage bread


And bunny food on the side for me


----------



## one2one

^^ What's garbage bread?

I made coconut shrimp curry, basmati rice, and carrots.


----------



## Rojodi

one2one said:


> ^^ What's garbage bread?
> 
> I made coconut shrimp curry, basmati rice, and carrots.



http://www.mrfood.com/Pizza/Pepperoni-Garbage-Bread


----------



## one2one

Rojodi said:


> http://www.mrfood.com/Pizza/Pepperoni-Garbage-Bread



Thank you!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Home made chicken pot pie with home made crust!

...nvm its gone


----------



## one2one

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Home made chicken pot pie with home made crust!
> 
> ...nvm its gone



That sounds so good! 

I have a little bit of homemade chicken stock, leftover chicken, soba noodles, scallions, carrots, sweet red pepper, garlic, toasted sesame oil and cilantro. It should make a good bowl of noodles for dinner.


----------



## forp1940

I am making cheesy chicken bacon ranch pasta! It killed last time I made it. Last time I didn't have bacon. So first time making with bacon so hopefully it is just as good with it. Though anything with bacon is a million times better lol


----------



## Rojodi

I went to the market to pick up ground beef. I picked up a ham instead: It was under a dollar/lb AND burger was at full price LOL


----------



## Orchid

Ovenroasted whole fresh chicken with lemon rosemary & a little olive oil, seasalt & pepper.
A mash of boiled potatoes,carrots and a little parsley, I mash those with a little butter and a bit of fresh milk.
Tomato salad.
Baked apples with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stir fry veggies, chicken breast, white rice and soy sauce


----------



## one2one

I needed stuffing! So I made sausage, fennel, butternut squash and sage stuffing (dressing) with a salad of spring greens and marinated, golden beets.


----------



## Rojodi

Greasy bacon cheeseburgers and some type of potato side dish


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cheese pizza from a local Greek restaurant. it was good!


----------



## Rojodi

Leftovers, we have:

Buffalo sauce shredded chicken, 
Meatballs from last night
breads
Fries.....


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew 
Peas & carrots steamed
Mashed potatoes with butter & milk
Baked apple with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Whatever I pick up after work tonight... probably going to be lazy and pick Hardees or something.


----------



## one2one

Quinoa with caramelized onion, kielbasa, sweet and sour red cabbage, and part of an apple.


----------



## x0emnem0x

x0emnem0x said:


> Whatever I pick up after work tonight... probably going to be lazy and pick Hardees or something.



Yeah. It was definitely Hardees. 2/3 lb Monster Thickburger with red onion added.... ohdeargod that hit the spot.


----------



## swamptoad

Any burger from Hardee's is large compared to McDonald's, Burger King and so on. Even a smaller sized burger at Hardees is still pretty big. I love Hardee's! :wubu:


Tonight we had the 5 chicken strip dinner from Southern Classic.


----------



## x0emnem0x

swamptoad said:


> Any burger from Hardee's is large compared to McDonald's, Burger King and so on. Even a smaller sized burger at Hardees is still pretty big. I love Hardee's! :wubu:
> 
> 
> Tonight we had the 5 chicken strip dinner from Southern Classic.



Yeah. You get what you pay for! McDonald's cannot compare to Hardee's or Burger King.


----------



## luvmybhm

last night i made what i called mac and cheese 2 ways. i had a ton of left over cheese, some cooked chicken breast, half a can of mushrooms and some french fried onions. i made a cheese sauce with all of the above in it and added some medium shells. hub loved it. he loves the creamy mac. i like the baked more solid mac, so after he finished i stirred in 2 eggs to the leftovers and poured into a 9x13 pan. sprinkled some bread crumbs on top and cooked for 30 min. came out delish. gonna have the leftovers tonight for dinner.


----------



## luvmybhm

x0emnem0x said:


> Yeah. It was definitely Hardees. 2/3 lb Monster Thickburger with red onion added.... ohdeargod that hit the spot.




we have been cutting back on the fast food, but the last couple of times has been hardees. i like the 5.55 bag cause you get a whole meal (with 2 sandwich options!) plus a pie/cookie. i usually get a burger and the chicken sandwich. i eat the burger with my meal and have the chicken sandwich for breakfast 

hub loves their mushroom swiss burger. i also like that if we get the baby a chicken meal it is actual chicken strips and not soy nuggies.

gosh...now i want hardees.


----------



## x0emnem0x

luvmybhm said:


> we have been cutting back on the fast food, but the last couple of times has been hardees. i like the 5.55 bag cause you get a whole meal (with 2 sandwich options!) plus a pie/cookie. i usually get a burger and the chicken sandwich. i eat the burger with my meal and have the chicken sandwich for breakfast
> 
> hub loves their mushroom swiss burger. i also like that if we get the baby a chicken meal it is actual chicken strips and not soy nuggies.
> 
> gosh...now i want hardees.



Lmao, sorry to bring it up... but it's just too good to pass up.


----------



## Kristal

Chili and home made bread.


----------



## Orchid

Steak strips & onion rings
Glace carrots
Baked potato & sour cream w/chives.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Garlic parmesan wings with ranch dressing. Cheese bread sticks with marinara and one slice of sausage pizza

Pizza Hut night


----------



## Rojodi

Mom and Pop Italian restaurant time tonight...

So 

Chicken Parm
Spaghetti
Antipasto
Sausage
And bread if I can grab some before the underweight son eats it all


----------



## x0emnem0x

Cooked dinner for Jon and myself. We had beef tortellini with garlic cheese bread. Very yum!


----------



## Rojodi

Purchased fruit and cheese/pepperoni platters.
I cut up vegetables for veggie and dip platter

Baked a ham, glazed was brown sugar, cinnamon, ground gloves, dry mustard, nutmeg, and all spice, mixed with pineapple juice. 
My wife made mac and cheese in the slow cooker.
Reheated freshly smoked kielbasa.


----------



## luvmybhm

had some woefully unsatisfying tacos for dinner. got a good deal on ground chuck. went to put in seasoning and found no taco seasoning. had to wing it. baked off the shells, but think they were stale. got crispy, but tasted like plastic. 

might have a bagel before bed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Leftover spiral sliced ham
Collard greens
Sweet potato casserole


----------



## swamptoad

Rebecca and I made a pot of gumbo. Very tasty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

swamptoad said:


> Rebecca and I made a pot of gumbo. Very tasty!




What was in it?


----------



## BigCutieChloe

swamptoad said:


> Rebecca and I made a pot of gumbo. Very tasty!



i LOVE gumbo and would also love to know what you put in yours!

my man made chicken stir fry with rice and veggies in a wrap, stir fry burritos? lol


----------



## swamptoad

The Gumbo was a big pot consisting of a delicious flavorful family recipe that my Mom taught me ...we used some of the turkey since we had leftovers  its only optional .. we mostly just use chicken breasts with beef sausage every time we make it.

Turkey (white and dark meat) 
Chicken Breasts (2 breasts) boiled
sliced beef smoked sausages (Hillshire Farms) smoked with green onions
Season Blend (diced onion, parsley, red peppers, green peppers)
diced celery
diced celery leaf
diced fresh parsley
a roux (equal parts vegetable oil and white flour)
2 Wylers low sodium chicken bouillon cubes
several dashes of cayenne pepper and black pepper

served over white rice and sprinkled with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning

I've been making this recipe for years. Very tasty! 



FYI: Its great if you are fighting off a cold, feels great on a sore throat. Nice to eat when the weather outside is yucky.


----------



## Orchid

Roasted chicken
Peas & carrots
Steamed rice
Baked apples.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Toasted cheese and tomato sandwiches
Choice of Clam Chowder or Chicken Noodle soup


----------



## Ruby Ripples

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Toasted cheese and tomato sandwiches
> Choice of Clam Chowder or Chicken Noodle soup



Oooh I love toasted cheese with tomato slices, and black pepper :eat2:


----------



## Kristal

Hamburgers and home made fries


----------



## swamptoad

corn dogs!


----------



## Rojodi

Chicken Lo Mein
Chicken Fried Rice
Vegetable Fried Rice
Sweet and Sour Chicken, with extra sauce
Chicken and Snow Peas
Beef in garlic sauce, with extra sauce
Spring rolls
Egg rolls
Steamed Veggies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oooh I love toasted cheese with tomato slices, and black pepper :eat2:



I added salt and black pepper!


----------



## landshark

I am smoking a pork shoulder today. Carolina style: vinegar, brown sugar, jalapenos, onions, crushed red pepper, and sea salt. Smoked over apple.

Last night I grilled filet mignon. I put a little soy and worcestershire sauce to marinade, and wrap bacon around the outside. I put a little garlic powder on it when I throw it on the grill. Last night I used some bourbon barrel char to get that wood fire grill taste I love so much, and poured on blue cheese crumbles once I pulled them from the grill.


----------



## one2one

happily_married said:


> I am smoking a pork shoulder today. Carolina style: vinegar, brown sugar, jalapenos, onions, crushed red pepper, and sea salt. Smoked over apple.
> 
> Last night I grilled filet mignon. I put a little soy and worcestershire sauce to marinade, and wrap bacon around the outside. I put a little garlic powder on it when I throw it on the grill. Last night I used some bourbon barrel char to get that wood fire grill taste I love so much, and poured on blue cheese crumbles once I pulled them from the grill.



You had me at, "I am smoking ..."!

I'm making salt and pepper ribs, au gratin potatoes with caramelized fennel and leek, and broccoli.


----------



## landshark

one2one said:


> You had me at, "I am smoking ..."!
> 
> I'm making salt and pepper ribs, au gratin potatoes with caramelized fennel and leek, and broccoli.



I just finished shredding it. Just fell apart! Usually on the day I smoke it we don't actually eat it because it takes too long to smoke something AND have it for a meal that same day. We'll have some tomorrow night and I'll probably bring a little to work on Monday for the gang. 

Salt and pepper ribs...I'm intrigued. How do you prepare them?


----------



## one2one

happily_married said:


> I just finished shredding it. Just fell apart! Usually on the day I smoke it we don't actually eat it because it takes too long to smoke something AND have it for a meal that same day. We'll have some tomorrow night and I'll probably bring a little to work on Monday for the gang.
> 
> Salt and pepper ribs...I'm intrigued. How do you prepare them?



It sounds amazing!

S & P ribs are probably the easiest thing you could make. My family used to make them, and it's one of those things we all learned how to do about the same time we learned how to scramble an egg.

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees* Fahrenheit. Place baby back (pork) ribs, meat side up, in a roasting pan, and generously season with salt and pepper (I use fresh cracked pepper and a sea salt and smoked paprika blend). Roast for an hour, flip over, season the bone side, and roast for another hour. Turn, season the meat side again, and roast for another hour. No bbq sauce**. They're good on their own, although these days I usually serve them with chimichurri sauce (from Bon Appetit, Dec 2002, or found on Epicurious.com).

You can put a metal skewer, wooden spoon or other heat safe thing under a corner of the pan so that all the fat that is rendered will collect in a corner and the meat gets dry roasted.

* 300 for three hours is the easy way to remember the instructions, and a safe way to make sure the internal temperature gets high enough. But you could actually lower the temperature and slow roast them for the same amount of time at 250 or 275, as long as you have a high quality, digital meat thermometer (like a thermapen) and can make sure they reach a safe temp. Ribs can be a little tricky to test (stand them up, and insert the thermometer parallel to, and in between, the bones). 225 also works if you're willing to devote a little more time. 

** You could use bbq sauce if you feel like you can't have ribs without it. Just brush it on for the last 20-30 minutes of roasting.


----------



## Rojodi

Local market sent a recipe for "Same Skillet Pasta", like Hamburger Helper but with only a third of the sodium, and real cheese!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Yesterday: Breaded boneless pork chops (baked), fettuccine noodles, corn and green beans mixed together

Tonight: Beef Pasta Hamburger Helper and French style green beans


----------



## one2one

Homemade chicken and wild rice soup with portabella mushrooms and a clementine.


----------



## Orchid

Spaghetti, basil/tomato sauce, mini beef meatballs, green salad. Baked apples.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Orchid said:


> Spaghetti, basil/tomato sauce, mini beef meatballs, green salad. Baked apples.



Do you make those baked apples yourself? If so, how?


----------



## Orchid

Yes and it is fairly simples. I use medium sized apples, an ovenproof dish in which they fit together thightly. Per each apple I use light brown sugar (over here they sell dark brown and lighter color brown sugar) about 1 coffeespoon per apple and some real cinnamon powder not cassia. Mix those in a little bowl. Peel and bore the apples. Rinse the apples with water that way the sugar mix will adhere/ stick to the apples more.Any leftover put into the apple core.I do this whilst upright in the ovendish but you could sugarcoat them in a dish and then stand them in the baking dish. Add very little water so ovendish has a little moisture no more than 2 tbsp of water as the apples release water. Bake in oven approx 20 minutes at 200 C might be longer shorter depends on your oven. Apples are done when you see sort of bubbly crisp foamy coating melted sugar. These are then extremely hot. Remove carefully from oven using ovenmitts or a thick folded teakitchentowel. Wait a little and then eat warm and enjoy.
Older apples that have been around in your fruitbasket can also be used in this dish.
If you like eating peels of apples just quarter apples removes pips/seed bits,sprinkle little water and sugarcoat and bake in quarters that way baking time is slightly shorter.


----------



## Deannie

Chinese takeout. I have a terrible cold so we ordered out. I love my hubby.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Orchid said:


> Yes and it is fairly simples. I use medium sized apples, an ovenproof dish in which they fit together thightly. Per each apple I use light brown sugar (over here they sell dark brown and lighter color brown sugar) about 1 coffeespoon per apple and some real cinnamon powder not cassia. Mix those in a little bowl. Peel and bore the apples. Rinse the apples with water that way the sugar mix will adhere/ stick to the apples more.Any leftover put into the apple core.I do this whilst upright in the ovendish but you could sugarcoat them in a dish and then stand them in the baking dish. Add very little water so ovendish has a little moisture no more than 2 tbsp of water as the apples release water. Bake in oven approx 20 minutes at 200 C might be longer shorter depends on your oven. Apples are done when you see sort of bubbly crisp foamy coating melted sugar. These are then extremely hot. Remove carefully from oven using ovenmitts or a thick folded teakitchentowel. Wait a little and then eat warm and enjoy.
> Older apples that have been around in your fruitbasket can also be used in this dish.
> If you like eating peels of apples just quarter apples removes pips/seed bits,sprinkle little water and sugarcoat and bake in quarters that way baking time is slightly shorter.


Thank you for this- definitely going to try it!


----------



## Rojodi

I have a lot of leftover pulled pork. I sent the Progeny to pick up cheese. I'm going to smother fries in pulled pork and cheese for us, putting pork on a roll for Better Half.


----------



## one2one

There were little grilled burger patties on the hot bar at the grocery store. So I made sliders with thin slices of baguette, and a raw mushroom and spinach salad with my creamy Parmesan and peppercorn dressing.


----------



## luvmybhm

tried a new chicken recipe tonight i found on all recipes. rubbed taco seasoning on to boneless/skinless chicken breast. put them into a glass cooking pan (spray pan with veg oil spray or will be a bear to clean). then pour enough salsa over each breast to cover. put in over at 350 for 30min or until done. grate on a bit of cheddar and let it set until it melts. we had it with white rice and green beans.

the spice of the taco seasoning gave it a good coating and kept it moist inside. the salsa got really sweet and peppery as it baked and concentrated down. hub loved it, so will write it up on a card and add to recipe box.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Going to be making some stir-fry, either with steak cubes or chicken. Not sure yet...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

luvmybhm said:


> tried a new chicken recipe tonight i found on all recipes. rubbed taco seasoning on to boneless/skinless chicken breast. put them into a glass cooking pan (spray pan with veg oil spray or will be a bear to clean). then pour enough salsa over each breast to cover. put in over at 350 for 30min or until done. grate on a bit of cheddar and let it set until it melts. we had it with white rice and green beans.
> 
> the spice of the taco seasoning gave it a good coating and kept it moist inside. the salsa got really sweet and peppery as it baked and concentrated down. hub loved it, so will write it up on a card and add to recipe box.


This sounds like a must try!

Barbecue rotisserie chicken I picked up at the grocery store, baked potato salad and string beans.


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This sounds like a must try!
> 
> Barbecue rotisserie chicken I picked up at the grocery store, baked potato salad and string beans.



"Cheating Chicken" is always good! 
I think I need to pick one up soon, turn it into chicken pot pie.


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Barbecue rotisserie chicken I picked up at the grocery store...





Rojodi said:


> "Cheating Chicken" is always good!



I agree! I had the last of the cheater chicken salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## one2one

Dinner is bites of things I'm eating while making a few things for meals this week. Kielbasa, quinoa and caramelized onion, sweet and sour cabbage, apple slices, broccoli, steamed and marinated beets with fennel and clementine for a spinach salad. And a chocolate chip pecan cookie.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had Subway. Cause yum.


----------



## one2one

A slice of pizza, brocolli, and part of an apple.


----------



## dwesterny

Spare ribs with jambalaya, slaw and cornbread. Fried green tomatoes appetizer.


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Spare ribs with jambalaya, slaw and cornbread. Fried green tomatoes appetizer.


 
That sounds way better than the hotdog, potato chips, and tomato-cucumber salad I had for dinner. Although it was improved somewhat by the 2 glasses of wine I had with it. Nothing pairs as well as wine and hotdogs, right?

Also, things are looking up for tomorrow: I'm going to a potluck and dessert auction. :happy:


----------



## luvmybhm

i made 2 mini meatloaves in the bottom of 2 larger souffle sized ramekins. once it was done i drained off the grease. i put mushrooms on top of the meatloaf for hub and onions on top for mine. then i poured brown gravy over them until it covered the meat and toppings. i covered the entire top with the leftover mashed redskin potatoes with cheddar i made for dinner the other day. covered them with foil and let them get hot. hub loved them. i used up the rest of a pack of ground beef and the leftover mashed!


----------



## luvmybhm

we had omelets for dinner last night  i have a ton of eggs to use up, so was a good way to get through a few. we had caramelized onion and mushrooms with cheddar on top. they got a bit toward brown by the time i got the bottom to where it would not break when i flipped it, but they were still good.


----------



## Rojodi

Turkey and gravy, potatoes, leftovers from Sunday. Wife's picking up rolls and cranberry sauce on her way home.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Turkey and gravy, potatoes, leftovers from Sunday. Wife's picking up rolls and cranberry sauce on her way home.




Yum! /


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yum! /



We had guests, son's friends come, baring salad fixins. I made a yuuge one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Meat Loaf (with onion and zucchini in it), roasted seasoned vegetables (potatoes, carrots and green beans) and pork n beans.

It was all rather tasty together :eat1:


----------



## Orchid

Beef stew, braised red cabbage with apples, potato rossettes.


----------



## Rojodi

Uno's

I had the Whole Hog Burger - double cheeseburger with bacon, sausage, pepperoni, and prosciutto. Amazing!


----------



## one2one

Grass fed ground lamb browned with rosemary, garlic and thyme and mixed with saffron rice and caramelized fennel and onion. Garlic green beans on the side.


----------



## BigJibbie

Spicy fried pork with garlic and rice...


----------



## Rojodi

Tonight: Something ballpark-like, picking it up at the market. 

Tomorrow: First picking up two bags of chips from Moe's, with queso and lots of salsas, then off to Taco Bell for lots of little things.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Low cab ramen soup... chicken broth , ginger garlic, soy sauce, green onions, mushroom, turkey , bacon and tofu noodles.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had spaghetti with meat sauce and mushrooms last night. And ONE small piece of garlic toast


----------



## ditzygirl

12" Italian sub sandwich and large fry from Penn Station.
Glazed donuts and vanilla ice cream for a snack after the sub settles.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Had Pizza tonight with Extra Cheese and Mushrooms 
Glass of Sprite


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last night was Honey Battered Chicken Tenders (the kind you buy frozen and pop in th oven) with ranch dressing for dipping, corn on the cob with butter and a baked sweet potato with butter. Unsweetened strawberry lemonade to drink.


----------



## socrates74

What clear dinner table? Every month have to watch a episode of *"Hoarders"* to remind myself that its time for a clean up. 
DIY: crab ragoon sounds good.
*Do it yourself= DIY.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Low carb turkey and smoked sausage gumbo.


----------



## extra_m13

plenty of meat, beans, avocado, beer and tortillas. my belly feels round !


----------



## ditzygirl

Nice looking gumbo.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken, smoked sausage, mushrooms, and red & orange bell peppers in an Alfredo sauce over tofu spaghetti.


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> Chicken, smoked sausage, mushrooms, and red & orange bell peppers in an Alfredo sauce over tofu spaghetti.



That sounds simply mouth-watering!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tad said:


> That sounds simply mouth-watering!



It was rather good. I am amazed how little I feel I am missing the wheat pasta by substituting it with the tofu variety.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork chops Diane.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Chicken, smoked sausage, mushrooms, and red & orange bell peppers in an Alfredo sauce over tofu spaghetti.



Why tofu spaghetti? Doesn't soy have carbs, too?

What is pork chops Diane?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why tofu spaghetti? Doesn't soy have carbs, too?
> 
> What is pork chops Diane?


An 8 ounce bag has two net carbs. Much better than the wheat pasta.

Pork chops Diane is are baked in a blend of Worcestershire sauce and Dijon mustard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> An 8 ounce bag has two net carbs. Much better than the wheat pasta.
> 
> Pork chops Diane is are baked in a blend of Worcestershire sauce and Dijon mustard.



Definitely sounds interesting- how does that soy pasta taste??


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Definitely sounds interesting- how does that soy pasta taste??


No different than wheat pasta plus it absorbs the flavors of the sauce better.


----------



## jcas50

In an Italian house, especially in the New Haven area, it is traditional to have seven fishes. Seven different courses of a fish based entree. I take tradition to an easy level. On Christmas Eve my family goes out for sushi.


----------



## Kristal

Domino's Pizza Delivery. :eat1:
(done cooking today-lol)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Well, it is Tuesday...


----------



## AmyJo1976

Large pan veggie lovers with double pepperoni, I'm starved


----------



## ScreamingChicken

MexiCobb Salad with iceberg lettuce, grilled fajita chicken, bacon, hard boiled egg, shredded gouda, tomatoes, black olives, avocado, and buffalo ranch dressing.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Cheese, veggies and lots of wine. It was about as far from a real dinner as you cold get without actually eating, but it was delish and there was plenty of it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

We're going to be having meatball and sausage sub sandwiches


----------



## Rojodi

Last night: American Goulash/Beef&Mac but not American Chop Suey since I put no peppers in 

Tonight: Bacon Chicken Pasta dish


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Swedish meatballs over white rice with a side of peas


----------



## Tracyarts

Lemon chicken soup. Chicken stock, lemon juice, chicken meat, spinach, celery, onion, garlic, thyme, wild rice, and garbanzo beans.


----------



## Kristal

Fuddrucker's 

View attachment 20110201-fuddruckers-4.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken and vegetable stir fry.


----------



## Tracyarts

Bison chili, with guacamole and chips.


----------



## Saxphon

Well, it was a late night dinner for myself, so I got to make ....... Texas Spaghetti. Yum, yum. :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Pork and tomato soup with cauliflower rice and shredded mozzarella cheese. 

View attachment IMG_20170116_174342.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken and vegetable curry. Brown rice for my husband, cauliflower rice for me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Chicken stir fry with asparagus, carrots, and green onion.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Homemade egg drop soup.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

MexiCobb salad with all the fixings. 

View attachment IMG_20170121_182657.jpg


----------



## Orchid

Roasted chicken with lemon & orange & lime.
Potato, tomato & onion casserole.
Steamed zucchini.


----------



## Orchid

Spaghetti, mini beef meatballs, tomato & basil sauce.
Salad of tomato, red bell pepper, cucumber, dill pickles slices.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Orchid said:


> Spaghetti, mini beef meatballs, tomato & basil sauce.
> Salad of tomato, red bell pepper, cucumber, dill pickles slices.



Do you put salad dressing on that salad with pickles in it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> MexiCobb salad with all the fixings.



I see another ALDI shopper in the midst....


----------



## DianaSSBBW

ScreamingChicken said:


> MexiCobb salad with all the fixings.



Looks Good!
I also spot my bad addiction! My drug is Diet Sunkist! Love that stuff!


----------



## Orchid

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you put salad dressing on that salad with pickles in it?



The family dislikes dressing on salads and so sometimes I make a little dressing just for myself. Yesterday I just had it dry, next time I will do the dressing for a single serving dressing I do either pink mayonaisse which is basically plain mayo add a little ketchup and paprika powder (the mild type) stir well until pink in color, should you like a spicy dressing add some hot red pepper sauce to it.
Another nice homemade dressing is mayonaisse add a little mustard and a little ketchup, a little milled pepper, dill dried herb stir well, some onion flakes or pepper flakes if you like can be added to it or finely chopped olives.
I sometimes do vinaigrette of olive oil, fruity vinegar, mustard and spices.

I use one of those small oriental bowls to mix a small amount and a mini whisk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see another ALDI shopper in the midst....



Croutons were the give away, right?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

DianaSSBBW said:


> Looks Good!
> I also spot my bad addiction! My drug is Diet Sunkist! Love that stuff!


It was delicious. I jumped the gun and took the pic before I set out the tomatoes and avocado.:doh:

Diet Sunkist is one of my wife 's favorites.


----------



## Leem

Homemade cream of mushroom soup, homemade bread toasted and some mixed berries(fresh) with yogurt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Leem said:


> Homemade cream of mushroom soup, homemade bread toasted and some mixed berries(fresh) with yogurt.



Home made? Is that hard to make?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ScreamingChicken said:


> Croutons were the give away, right?


The salad dressing, too


----------



## Leem

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Home made? Is that hard to make?



The soup is pretty easy if you use ready made broth, a little chopping, a little cooking. Bread making while it is easy once you know how to do it, it does help to have someone show you and walk you through the steps the first time so that you understand the process and know how everything should feel and look at each stage. I was fortunate in that both my grandma and mom baked. The recipe I use is the one my great grandmother adapted to use during WWII and I in turn have adapted it to use in my stand mixer. It is easy but time consuming once you have done it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fixing homemade chili tonight! Beef, sweet onions, tomatoes, peppers, and pasta in it. And of course plenty of spice! I love chili when it's cold outside


----------



## Orchid

Stir-fry beef strips.
Steamed bok choy.
Mashed potato.


----------



## Tad

You are all making me hungry! I'm getting over a stomach bug and trying to take things easy, so probably another night of plain baked chicken, rice, and some peas. I am SO missing flavour (and fat!)


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> You are all making me hungry! I'm getting over a stomach bug and trying to take things easy, so probably another night of plain baked chicken, rice, and some peas. I am SO missing flavour (and fat!)


 
We're like the devil on your shoulder Tad "Come eat with us" lol! Just kidding, I hope you feel better


----------



## Saxphon

AmyJo1976 said:


> Fixing homemade chili tonight! Beef, sweet onions, tomatoes, peppers, and pasta in it. And of course plenty of spice! I love chili when it's cold outside



I left a post in the foodie section last week - Texas Spaghetti - its chili poured over Spaghetti. Topped with sour cream, cheese, and jalapeños. So, is your chili with beans or no beans? Also, I like to crunch tortilla chips in my chili, like one would put crackers in soup.

Either way, I hope is was yummy.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Saxphon said:


> I left a post in the foodie section last week - Texas Spaghetti - its chili poured over Spaghetti. Topped with sour cream, cheese, and jalapeños. So, is your chili with beans or no beans? Also, I like to crunch tortilla chips in my chili, like one would put crackers in soup.
> 
> Either way, I hope is was yummy.


 
No beans this time, just a pile of chedder cheese with saltines. I was delish:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hamburger patties (no bread), mashed potatoes, beets and green beans


----------



## Leem

A whole papa johns pizza:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Beef pasta hamburger helper (I had seconds, too) cauliflower and french style green beans.
Then some cheese and crackers


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Shrimp with broccoli, brown rice and diet Sunkist


----------



## Tracyarts

Panda Express. Black pepper chicken, firecracker chicken, and stir-fried vegetables on the side. Lychee flavored iced tea, and a mini banana with a couple of little mandarin oranges for dessert.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Pan seared ribeye with asparagus and a baked potato. Already planning dinner and it isn't even lunchtime yet lol!


----------



## Tad

AmyJo1976 said:


> Pan seared ribeye with asparagus and a baked potato. Already planning dinner and it isn't even lunchtime yet lol!



I read that and started salivating! Been ages since I've had a good steak (beef has gotten so expensive :really sad: )


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tad said:


> I read that and started salivating! Been ages since I've had a good steak (beef has gotten so expensive :really sad: )


 
It's not bad here. I can still make a good steak dinner with premium meat for under $15. And that's a very healthy portion If I catch it on sale ribeye is $9.99 per pound.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

A great an delicious Gyro! 

View attachment Gyro.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> A great an delicious Gyro!


 
That looks awesome! I love those with tzatziki:eat2:


----------



## Fat Molly

boyfriend-made marinara with noodles


----------



## Rojodi

Baked mini penne, with crumbled meatballs


----------



## Tracii

That Gyro looks good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Beef stew and a sandwich made from leftover battered fish


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beef stew and a sandwich made from leftover battered fish


 
That's an interesting combination


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Seafood pizza with purple onions, mushrooms and tomatoes. 

View attachment Seafood pizza.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Yum Diana.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

AmyJo1976 said:


> That's an interesting combination


I love eating leftovers 

Tonight was Mexican Pizza and leftover spaghetti :eat1:


----------



## Tracii

Sometimes meals are better the next day.
Leftovers are awesome.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Dragging the grill out! The weather's not bad today and I really want a grilled steak


----------



## Tad

I'm trying to convince my son to grab his skates, meet me at work, and we'll walk over to the canal and skate downtown for burgers and milkshakes (I work near one end-ish of what is arguably the world's largest skating rink). But need the skate to make the junk food taste just right. Otherwise I think it is leftovers or grilled cheese sandwiches (grocery shopping tomorrow morning, fridge is pretty empty, miracle-cook/wife is off to dinner with a friend). Really hoping the boy decides to come skating!


----------



## Tracii

Yes on the grill thing AmyJo.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

It was nice enough to grill in PA also!!


----------



## Orchid

Roast chicken with orange & lemon.
Baby bok choy steamed.
Baked potato & sour cream.
Fruit cobbler baked this morning.


----------



## Tracii

Pulled BBQ pork with mac & cheese,green beans,cornbread hushpuppies and blackberry cobbler.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Pulled BBQ pork with mac & cheese,green beans,cornbread hushpuppies and blackberry cobbler.



That's a feast!


----------



## Tracii

Everything was sooo good.
I should have taken a pic of it.


----------



## Rojodi

Browned bite-sized boneless chicken breasts, added sage and parsley, a can of cream of chicken, and spinach, served over rice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken stir fry with steamed rice and soy sauce


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chicken stir fry with steamed rice and soy sauce


 
Oh! I want that too!


----------



## Tracii

Don't forget the egg rolls LOLOL


----------



## Rojodi

Pasta with sauce: crumbled Italian sausage, medium onion, half green bell pepper, half red bell pepper

Five cheese garlic bread


----------



## Maddog

Pizzzza


----------



## AmyJo1976

baked spaghetti with grilled asparagus and garlic toast


----------



## Tracii

Made spaghetti/ Italian hot sausage the other day and froze a bunch of it and what I didn't freeze I had tonight and will have tomorrow night.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Made spaghetti/ Italian hot sausage the other day and froze a bunch of it and what I didn't freeze I had tonight and will have tomorrow night.


 
I didn't have any leftovers Just something about spaghetti or pasta in general. It's so tasty and doesn't fill me up like other foods do.


----------



## Tracii

Pasta fills me up quickly for some reason AmyJo but I can cook out doors say burgers,hot dogs or chicken I can eat that stuff until I can't move.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My Fiance made steamed cabbage, mashed potatoes and Italian meatloaf- all very good!


----------



## LumpySmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My Fiance made steamed cabbage, mashed potatoes and Italian meatloaf- all very good!



What's in Italian meatloaf that makes it different from regular meatloaf?


----------



## AmyJo1976

Another warm Friday! I'm thinking angus burgers on the grill with steak fries and some good craft beer


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken and veggie stir fry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LumpySmile said:


> What's in Italian meatloaf that makes it different from regular meatloaf?



I didn't make it but he put in some chopped canned tomatoes with Italian seasonings- was pretty good. He wanted to try a recipe he found.
Not as good as my own meatloaf creation but still good...


----------



## Tracii

Meatloaf is such a personal dish everybody has their own way of making it.
The Italian one does sound good.
Mine is more a Cajun version blacked seasoning on the outside and part of the wet ingredients is a spicy BBQ sauce, a touch of ancho chili pepper powder and cumin.
I sear the outside then put it in my smoker for several hours on indirect heat and direct heat. to finish cooking it.
Seems pretty popular with my friends because they always want to know when meatloaf cook out day is.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Meatloaf is such a personal dish everybody has their own way of making it.
> The Italian one does sound good.
> Mine is more a Cajun version blacked seasoning on the outside and part of the wet ingredients is a spicy BBQ sauce, a touch of ancho chili pepper powder and cumin.
> I sear the outside then put it in my smoker for several hours on indirect heat and direct heat. to finish cooking it.
> Seems pretty popular with my friends because they always want to know when meatloaf cook out day is.



That sounds so delicious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Light Kielbasa with mustard, corn on the cob and broccoli- butter on the veggies


----------



## Kristal

Smoked sausage and sauerkraut :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Went out for A Sunday dinner. Chinese Buffet


----------



## Tracii

AmyJo1976 said:


> Went out for A Sunday dinner. Chinese Buffet


Did you get hungry on the way home? I do LOL


----------



## AmyJo1976

Not on the way home lol! But it wasn't long before I was snacking. Just something about Chinese


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Salmon, steamed white rice, brussel sprouts and broccoli with cheese sauce


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Almost....the box of the new Girl Scout S'mores cookies!:doh:
I did dip some in coffee!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Girl Scout cookies for dinner? Diana!  lol


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Yep, they were delivered. I friend stopped in with coffee and it just happened.

Needless to say, I don't feel well. Hope the vitamin water helps.

How is your evening AmyJo?


----------



## Tracyarts

Panda Express. I got black pepper chicken, mushroom chicken, and green bean chicken with mixed vegetables on the side. Got it home, dumped it all into a mixing bowl, stirred it up, and went straight to chow town. Apricot Jello for dessert, and the biggest cup of Panda Passion iced tea that P.E. sells. And they've changed the tea, it tastes even better than before. It was a good food night tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Two hamburger patties with ketchup, mashed potatoes and steamed broccoli/cauliflower mix


----------



## Orchid

For the family S/O and teen DD I will be cooking their favorite asian noodle dish with pork and veggies. I can not eat that as my digestion is not what it used to be. I do not digest heavy foods. I cook just an omelette and some plain veggie soup for myself for dinner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Steamed veggie fish, baked crinkle cut french fries that I dip in light ranch dressing, two baked battered fish filets on hamburger buns.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

I had pizza pie!

Don't forget to eat pie! 3.14 

View attachment pie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

That looks awesome Diana!


Chicken enchiladas with baby peas and green beans


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That looks awesome Diana



I can't take credit for it.


----------



## Tracyarts

Shredded leftover roast beef in gravy over toast, with green beans on the side.


----------



## Tracyarts

Mariscos a la Veracruzana (mixed seafood in Veracruz sauce) with chips and salsa, and flan for dessert to help put out the mouth fire...lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken fajitas with onions and bell pepper wrapped in tortillas. Corn on the side


----------



## Rojodi

Pasta with sausage crumble, peppers and onions sauce.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Footlong sub from Subway. Turkey breast w/provolone, spinach, tomato, onion, green pepper, black olives. light ranch, salt pepper and oregano. Some chips and a cookie

Dayum I was HONGRY


----------



## Ohio Lady

I had 2 pieces of pizza from Little Ceasars, 1 chocolate cupcake, Vanilla Ice Cream, and some Grape Koolaide for my grandsons birthday party...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Last night I made homemade chicken dumplings and served them over rice (for those that wanted it with rice).
Also made some baked potatoes with butter and sour cream.

Can anyone say fattening?


----------



## Rojodi

Slow cooker beef with smashed red potatoes and broccoli


----------



## Tracii

Jambalaya with red beans and rice.
Bread, fried taters.


----------



## Rojodi

"City" ham with the skin and fat removed, then slathered with "pumpkin spice," dry mustard, and pineapple juice

Broccoli mac and cheese


----------



## Ohio Lady

Meatloaf ~ Mashed Potatoes ~ Deviled Eggs


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Did homemade Cheese Soup with Ham in it this time. Have done ground beef multiple times before (Cheeseburger Soup) and wanted to try out Ham and Cheese. Came out great!


----------



## Leem

Pizza, homemade cheesecake and cannoli.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stuffed Shells (found them frozen at Aldi) baked them in spaghetti sauce, mushrooms and Italian spices. 
Cucumber and tomato salad
Steamed broccoli
Garlic Bread
Mint chocolate chip ice cream in a waffle cone for dessert

:happy:


----------



## Rojodi

Lasagna with meatballs 
Spinach, cucumber, and tomato salad
Garlic bread


----------



## Orchid

Turkey fillets baked with w/ rosemary & thyme & butter.
Steamed spinach.
Baked Potato.
Pears.


----------



## LumpySmile

Just got home from the store. Tonight it's going to be homemade baked shells and cheese with smoked sausage, and a "Super Antioxidant salad" cuz it has really yummy looking blueberries in it..... It was an impulse buy.

So was the beer....

And the ice cream sandwiches.....


----------



## Tracyarts

Asian chopped salad with grilled chicken. The salad is going to have chopped cabbage, carrot slivers, red bell pepper, cilantro, green onion, some crispy wonton strips, and ginger sesame dressing.


----------



## Orchid

Roast chicken, glazed carrots and potato mash.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Huge grilled burgers with bacon and all the fixins, suddenly salad and beer! It's summer time


----------



## Tracii

Tracy that sounds really good !
Tonight I tried out a new Mexican place.
Enchiladas Verdes, salad, beans and rice.
Very tasty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I had Mexican too- but made it at home

Chicken fajitas with green peppers and onions served on wraps with shredded cheddar cheese. Side of Mexican rice.


----------



## Tracii

I hadn't had Mexican food in soo long and saw this new place so I had to try it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracii said:


> I hadn't had Mexican food in soo long and saw this new place so I had to try it.



Tracii- I LOVE Mexican food. Going to go out and have some today at a local joint. They serve the chips with warm bean dip and have a salsa bar where you can choose from a variety of different salsa dips. 

Yum!


----------



## Tracyarts

Barbecue. 

Hickory smoked pork ribs and chicken drumsticks, bacon wrapped cheese filled jalapeno poppers, cucumber salad, pasta salad, and blackeyed pea salad.


----------



## Tracii

Tracy everything sounds so good.


----------



## nugget34

mongolian lamb 

View attachment 306.jpg


View attachment 307.jpg


----------



## Tracyarts

Sandwich wraps and tomato basil soup. Got a lot of work to do around the house tonight, so supper needs to be quick and easy, and not substantial enough to slow us down and put us into a food coma.


----------



## LumpySmile

Got some chicken thighs marinating, about to go on the grill. Some chopped kale cranberry walnut salad, and ice cream sandwiches for dessert!


----------



## Rojodi

Grilled Sirloin (No marinade, no sauces, just salt and pepper)
Grilled asparagus with olive oil, salt, pepper, maybe garlic powder
grilled potatoes


----------



## Tracyarts

Grilled shrimp, gazpacho, and fresh peaches with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. And peach flavored iced black tea to drink.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracyarts said:


> Grilled shrimp, gazpacho, and fresh peaches with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. And peach flavored iced black tea to drink.


 
vanilla bean is the shit!


----------



## Rojodi

Freezer clean up:

Half-pound of beef roast
Pound of pork butt, rolled, seasoned, now in the oven slow roasting
Italian sausage, two links

Chicken breasts, that will be butterflied before hitting the charcoal grille


----------



## DragonFly

Carvel soft serve ice cream cone dipped in chocolate. I believe in eating dessert first. May have steak and a salad for the next course.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DragonFly said:


> Carvel soft serve ice cream cone dipped in chocolate. I believe in eating dessert first. May have steak and a salad for the next course.


I know someone else that holds that same belief 

Tonight: chicken cooked on the grill that I dipped in bbq sauce and ate in wraps, french style green beans and a baked potato


----------



## Tracyarts

Mediterranean style lamb meatloaf. Ground lamb with chopped spinach, onion, garlic, crumbled feta, oregano, an egg, and topped with tomato sauce. 

Cucumber salad in a dill lemon yogurt sauce. 

Rice pilaf.

Honey roasted walnuts for dessert.


----------



## Rojodi

Pasta with "Garbage" Sauce:

Leftover meat added to sausage, peppers, and onions.


----------



## traceg

I think a large supreme pizza, a cheesey bread and a dozen wing are just what i need tonight!


----------



## Tracyarts

Birthday treat! Fried shrimp, French fries, and salad. From one of my favorite local places. And a piece of lemon meringue pie with towering meringue for dessert.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rojodi said:


> Pasta with "Garbage" Sauce:
> 
> Leftover meat added to sausage, peppers, and onions.



This actually sounds good....


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This actually sounds good....



The pork wasn't that good. Son agrees a few chopped grilled burgers would be great


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover campfire potatoes and fried Nathans. 

See Also: The mother of cheesy potatoes.


----------



## Rojodi

Charcoal grilled Polish-style* hot dogs and bunny food

*Polish-style: Made by a local Polish meat packing company. It's basically Kosher franks with pork shoulder and hams, and more garlic, packed into natural casing - either lamb or beef - then cold smoked.

The things you learn when a couple of great-uncles worked there in the 70s and gave you free ones.


----------



## AuntHen

I made Chicken Adobo last night, enough for a few meals, so leftovers of that :eat1:


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> I made Chicken Adobo last night, enough for a few meals, so leftovers of that :eat1:



Leftovers? Yeah, I forgot what those were.


----------



## Cynthia

Today I had one of the best black bean burgers ever at an Atlanta place called Mixed Up Foods. The "Santa Fe" featured a patty was loosely formed by hand and delicate around the edges to give it an exceptional texture. Plus, they offer craft fountain sodas like blueberry-lemon-acai, draft cola, and pineapple cream. Check it out if you're in the city. 
http://mixdupfoods.com/locations/east-lake


----------



## Tracyarts

I made a copycat recipe I found on Pinterest for Panda Express mushroom chicken. I wouldn't say it was a 100% identical copycat recipe, but it was really good and I'll definitely be making it often.


----------



## Rojodi

Peter Brady dinner for us


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Million Dollar Spaghetti Casserole

First time making it. Will use more pasta than the recipe calls for if I make it again


----------



## Fuzzy

I always use too much pasta, so invite yourself and 79 friends.


----------



## traceg

Having 2 pizzas , an order of garlic fingers and 2 2litres of pepsi and im going to relax and watch movies&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Rojodi

Making a vegetable lasagna for someone at work and I know there'll be extra, and grilling burgers for son and I.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My fiance made homemade beef and vegetable soup for dinner. Was really good!


----------



## Tracyarts

"Unwrapped" egg rolls. Basically a big skillet of egg roll filling to eat out of bowls. Tonight I used ground beef, because I had some that needed to be used. But you can use ground chicken, pork, turkey, even chopped up shrimp. Or minced up tempeh, even just veggies if you want to keep it veg.


----------



## Cynthia

Sweet Earth Basil Pesto Lasagna

http://www.sweetearthfoods.com/our-products/#artisan-bowls


----------



## Tracyarts

Sauteed cabbage with diced ham. With some onion, garlic, and other seasonings. Simple childhood comfort food. My mom always made it after holidays when we had more leftover ham than we knew what to do with. Nowadays they sell packs of diced ham, ready to go, so I make it all the time now.


----------



## Rojodi

Tracyarts said:


> Sauteed cabbage with diced ham. With some onion, garlic, and other seasonings. Simple childhood comfort food. My mom always made it after holidays when we had more leftover ham than we knew what to do with. Nowadays they sell packs of diced ham, ready to go, so I make it all the time now.



I might do that with leftover holiday ham. Never thought of that.


----------



## AuntHen

............


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I made chicken parmesan- everyone liked it


----------



## Rojodi

"Dietary" Chicken Parmesan - butterflied boneless chicken breast, salted and peppered, Parmesan cheese added. Shook in a bag with seasoned bread crumbs, baked for 30 minutes then sauce and cheese added, baked an additional 20 minutes

Spaghetti squash
Medium sized shell pasta


----------



## DragonFly

Migas.... corn torillas, eggs, cheeses, salsa all scrambled together. Eaten out of a mug keeps warmer longer that way .. love that combination


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> Migas.... corn torillas, eggs, cheeses, salsa all scrambled together. Eaten out of a mug keeps warmer longer that way .. love that combination


 That sounds really good right now!:eat2:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Tonight was very healthy,chicken,rice,steamed broccoli.Nothing fancy but came out great.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Tonight was very healthy,chicken,rice,steamed broccoli.Nothing fancy but came out great.


 You should try that with Velveeta cheese sauce some time. It's delish!


----------



## AmandaLynn

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Tonight was very healthy,chicken,rice,steamed broccoli.Nothing fancy but came out great.



No dessert?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

No dessert,this weekend is cheat time,ice cream tonite!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Finger foods tonight. Going to a wine party! Taking a meant and cheese tray and a bottle of Purple Toad Red


----------



## AmandaLynn

AmyJo1976 said:


> Finger foods tonight. Going to a wine party! Taking a meant and cheese tray and a bottle of Purple Toad Red




Sound elegant.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmandaLynn said:


> Sound elegant.


 It wasn't really, but it was fun!


----------



## Tracii

Amanda Amy didn't invite you either? LOLOL

Sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tracii said:


> Amanda Amy didn't invite you either? LOLOL
> 
> Sounds like it would be fun.


 
Aww, I would have if it had been my party  Like you would have come


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chicken breast baked over a pan of potatoes, onions, zucchini and spices. Side of cheese biscuits


----------



## Rojodi

Marinaded bottom round
Smashed red potatoes
Mixed greens and chopped vegetables salad


----------



## AmyJo1976

Big fat juicy burgers with pepperjack cheese! Not even an hour after lunch and I know exactly what's going on the dinner table tonight


----------



## Tracii

Yummo 
Big juicy burgers for the win !!!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

Cynthia said:


> Today I had one of the best black bean burgers ever at an Atlanta place called Mixed Up Foods. The "Santa Fe" featured a patty was loosely formed by hand and delicate around the edges to give it an exceptional texture. Plus, they offer craft fountain sodas like blueberry-lemon-acai, draft cola, and pineapple cream. Check it out if you're in the city.
> http://mixdupfoods.com/locations/east-lake



That does look good! I like meatless burgers too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hard and soft shell tacos


----------



## BlueJay

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hard and soft shell tacos



YUM!

I ate Cabbage Pudding, Potatoes, gravy and
Lingonberry Jam (always the Lingon berrys!).

It's like a meatloaf with lots of 
shredded cabbage. The Cabbage is caramelized
with syrup. So frickin' Good! 

Jamie Oliver has a recipe
but with no SYRUP!! 

https://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/member-recipes/recipe-detail/2713/


----------



## Rojodi

Beef stew over garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

That sounds delicious!!



Rojodi said:


> Beef stew over garlic mashed potatoes.


----------



## Rojodi

Crunchy taco Hamburger Helper, but I'll use finely diced chicken instead.


----------



## Rojodi

BurgerMePlease said:


> That sounds delicious!!



And thankfully I had a lemon in the fridge to get rid of the garlic smell from my hands LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Homemade beef stew- was really good!


----------



## Rojodi

Spaghetti with "Sauce Francais et Mohawk"
My dad would start with his - and chili for that matter - the same way: 

With lots of onions and peppers, then added loose sausage. 

View attachment IMG_20171108_181044.jpg


----------



## BlueJay

Pickled herring, cold smoked salmon, boiled eggs, boiled potatoes and sour cream with chive


----------



## Tracyarts

Zucchini noodles with spicy marinara sauce and spicy turkey Italian sausage, Caesar salad with creamy Caesar dressing, and cheese-garlic toast.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Pork Chops smother in Mushroom Soup and Potato Salad.. with some Cranberry Juice


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Yesterday for game day: 

View attachment FB_IMG_1511736698589.jpg


----------



## BurgerMePlease

But it didn't last long.... 

View attachment FB_IMG_1511736702498.jpg


----------



## landshark

BurgerMePlease said:


> But it didn't last long....



Wow, no survivors! Well done!


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew recipe BHG cookbook.
Stir-fry sweetheart cabbage.
Creme fraiche mashed potatoes recipe online Saveur site.
Baked apples with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Rojodi

Last night's dinner:

Leftovers Sub 

View attachment IMG_20171127_192957.jpg


View attachment IMG_20171127_194215.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was a couple of pizzas with the kids at a local Italian place. Canadian bacon on one and meatball on another. washed down with a Diet Coke.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Fried Chicken, Cole Slaw, Mashed Potatoes an Gravy


----------



## Tracyarts

Chicken "egg roll in a bowl". And some green tea ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Rojodi

It's Thursday and in my house, it's Leftovers!

I have some fried chicken nuggets left from Tuesday, some cheese, a few tortillas. Quesadilla time!


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Smoked sausage, rice-a-roni, green beans.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Last night was frozen green chili beef & bean burritos....meh.


----------



## plushkitty

Earlier this evening I went to a great local Mexican place and pigged out! Chips and salsa, jamaica, pork adobado with a cheese enchilada, rice and frijoles, then both champurrado and churros! (Champurrado is a Mexican hot chocolate thickened with lots of corn flour.) I'm so full...


----------



## AmandaLynn

plushkitty said:


> Earlier this evening I went to a great local Mexican place and pigged out! Chips and salsa, jamaica, pork adobado with a cheese enchilada, rice and frijoles, then both champurrado and churros! (Champurrado is a Mexican hot chocolate thickened with lots of corn flour.) I'm so full...





Sounds amazing.


----------



## Rojodi

Jambalaya, version #8998763

1 chicken breast
1 lb pork sausage
1 lb chicken sausage, in coins

plus trinity veggies, tomatoes, and chicken stock.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tamale Pie and my version of squash casserole


----------



## Kristal

Two large Reuben Sandwiches :eat1:


----------



## Rojodi

Bacon cheeseburgers with waffle fries 
No churn cookies and cream ice cream 

View attachment DQ9Xjp7XcAAL7VX.jpg


View attachment DQ9Xk5PW4AA5k8C.jpg


----------



## Tracii

Dirty rice but its all gone so no pic LOLOL


----------



## AuntHen

Japanese pork bowl (steamed rice, braised pork and zucchini) :eat1:

*I love my rice cooker*


----------



## AmandaLynn

fat9276 said:


> Japanese pork bowl (steamed rice, braised pork and zucchini) :eat1:
> 
> *I love my rice cooker*



That explains a lot *poke*


----------



## Orchid

Christmas Eve dinner.
Roasted guinea fowl with rosemary,thyme, apple, onion, butter, pepper & seasalt.
Boiled brussels sprouts with a little nutmeg.
Roasted potatoes a little olive oil, seasalt & black pepper. 
Roasted butternut squash/pumpkin with butter, cinnamon, nutmeg & seasalt.
German perlwein semisweet sparkling white wine.
Tiramisu icecream.
Espresso and fruitcake with cream sherry I baked it in november.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Leftover Christmas spiral sliced ham, black eyed peas and collard greens


----------



## Rojodi

Omelettes made from leftover New Year's spiral ham and veggies
Home fries with onions and slight dusting of Cajun spice


----------



## Saxphon

Tonight, it was Homemade Chicken Tortilla Soup, topped with cheese, sour cream and crushed tortilla chips. It has been cooking in the crockpot for about 5 hours, so everything is well blended and tasty. Yum, Yum.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saxphon said:


> Tonight, it was Homemade Chicken Tortilla Soup, topped with cheese, sour cream and crushed tortilla chips. It has been cooking in the crockpot for about 5 hours, so everything is well blended and tasty. Yum, Yum.


Oh my- that sounds better than chili!


----------



## plushkitty

Saxphon said:


> Tonight, it was Homemade Chicken Tortilla Soup, topped with cheese, sour cream and crushed tortilla chips. It has been cooking in the crockpot for about 5 hours, so everything is well blended and tasty. Yum, Yum.



Ooh, got a recipe for that? It's been a while since I had good tortilla soup.


----------



## Saxphon

plushkitty said:


> Ooh, got a recipe for that? It's been a while since I had good tortilla soup.



Well, much of this is due to taste. So, some of my measurements might be rather vague ....

* One Chicken Breast - grilled (or, get one of those pre cooked packaged chicken bags like Foster Farms) the southwest seasoned chicken works well. Cut into small pieces
* 2 cans of diced tomatoes - with green chilies
* 2 cans of chills beans
* 1 can of corn (drained)
* 1 tablespoon of minced garlic (more or less to taste)
* diced onion (to taste)
* chopped Cilantro (to taste)
* ground cumin (to taste, but don't over do it ...)
* some ground pepper
* 1/2 to 1 cup of water

I use a 6 qt crockpot. A large stew pot would work as well. The crockpot gives me a little more piece of mind, for me to walk away from my soup while it's cooking. I'd have to stay home to watch the stew pot on a stove. I put the onion, garlic, chicken, pepper, cumin, cilantro and corn in first. Let it warm some - stir. Then, tomatoes and beans. Add water as needed. Try to let it cook for several hours on medium. When served, I top my soup with crushed tortilla chips, cheese and sour cream. Again, this is all to taste - additional items can be added to change the flavor.

Enjoy.


----------



## BurgerMePlease

Last night was oven baked parmesan chicken, which was delicious, and tonight is going to be bacon and eggs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fish sticks, baby peas, boiled potatoes, biscuits


----------



## Skye23

I got gifted with about 7 or 8lbs of Brie cheese so I've been working my way through and thinking of different ways to eat it. Tonight for my 2nd meal (aka dinner) I took a wedge of brie, topped it with pitted dates cut in half, wrapped the entire thing in bacon and put it in a nonstick pan. Then I dusted it with some Montana Mex Sweet Salt (sugar with salt and orange peel and chiles etc). Baked for about 20-25 minutes until the bacon had crisped a bit and caramelized and the brie was runny. Ate it with a nice Harry & David Pear (chilled to maximize the contrast between hot and cold).


----------



## Rahul123

Fred chicken, bread.


----------



## Tracii

Smoked sausage, grilled onions and hot banana peppers over rice.
With a side of hash browns.
Left over apple pie as well.
Just what I had on hand I needed to use up.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> Smoked sausage, grilled onions and hot banana peppers over rice.
> With a side of hash browns.
> Left over apple pie as well.
> Just what I had on hand I needed to use up.



*poke poke*


----------



## Tracii

OK so it was enough to feed a few people but still it had to be used up LOL.
*poke poke* yourself


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> OK so it was enough to feed a few people but still it had to be used up LOL.
> *poke poke* yourself




How many is a "few"?


----------



## Tracii

More than two I'm sure Ha ha ha.
You are so bad but you know that I'm sure.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tracii said:


> More than two I'm sure Ha ha ha.
> You are so bad but you know that I'm sure.



I do have to ask. LOL.


----------



## Rojodi

Spaghetti with meat sauce.
I had several odd pieces of beef in the freezer, seasoned them, threw them in the slow cooker with onions and garlic for 3 hours, added tomato paste, cooked for 2 more hours, diced the meat, and cooked for an hour. 

Next time, adding peppers and ground fennel seed.


----------



## In to it

Fried chicken, double baked potatoes with cheese, maple cornbread and Blueberry cheesecake for desert.


----------



## DragonFly

In to it said:


> Fried chicken, double baked potatoes with cheese, maple cornbread and Blueberry cheesecake for desert.



Would you like to adopt a very old fat lady? Im available!


----------



## DragonFly

Iced animal crackers dipped in chunky peanut butter and a Grapfruit Seltzer.


----------



## In to it

DragonFly said:


> Would you like to adopt a very old fat lady? Im available!


Old is a pair of socks or jeans, very old is a Cheddar cheese and I don't think your either one.


----------



## In to it

Chicken and Dumplings along with 5 Cheese Mac n Cheese and for desert Chocolate Cherry cake.


----------



## In to it

Pies Pies Pies, a trifecta of Sheppard's Pie and Guinness Pie and Blueberry pie. After all it's St.Patricks Day


----------



## In to it

One big pot of Nola style Jambalaya with lots of fresh crusty bread I baked this morning.


----------



## In to it

Halibut Fish & Chips


----------



## Rojodi

Sausage, peppers, onions, and farfalle pasta.


----------



## LeoGibson

Actually it's what was on the dinner table last night! 

View attachment brisket meal.jpg


----------



## Orchid

*Happy Mother's Day dinner this evening.*

Fresh asparagus boiled & cream asparagus sauce.
Thin sliced Belgian honey ham and chopped boiled eggs sprinkled on top.
Fresh cooked mashed potatoes.
Fruitcup.
Chocolate cake.
Chardonnay wine.


----------



## Orchid

Stir-fry beef strips, red bell pepper, shallots, ginger, soy sauce.
Steamed rice. 
Salad: green salad leaves, tomatoes,sweet pickles,cucumber.
Ice cream vanilla/almond/cherry.


----------



## Fantasist

Salmon patties and baked potatoes


----------



## Orchid

Chicken casserole.
Cantaloupe.


----------



## Orchid

Beef with mushroom sauce.
Carrots glace.
Oven fries.
Baked apples, cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## DragonFly

Cookies, yup just cookies.


----------



## Rojodi

Fire grilled chicken sandwiches and pasta salad (onions, celery, carrot, red and green peppers, and cucumber all cut to a mince)


----------



## Orchid

Chicken fillet with a sweet sherry sauce.
Mashed potatoes, endive and grated cheese,
Fresh cherries with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Fuzzy

Red lentils in a spicy tomato sauce over veggies and instant pot brown rice.


----------



## Pattie Vincent

I leftover spaghetti and friend chicken.


----------



## Rojodi

Grilled chicken, seasoned with half a bottle of Italian House Dressing
Pasta with a vegetable red sauce.


----------



## DragonFly

I tried the new shaken truffled Ben and Jerry’s .... malted ice cream cookie crunch truffle pieces and marshmallow swirl 

Yes I had that for dinner

My thoughts - meh, no distinct flavors, the added bits of marshmallow and truffle were not distributed well and it was kind of bland. Ohhh and a Diet Coke on the side.


----------



## Fuzzy

Leftover night.. before things get.. Fuzzy.


----------



## DragonFly

Tonight Dough. Ben and Jerry’s - yes there is a trend here ice cream as a meal


----------



## AmyJo1976

DragonFly said:


> Tonight Dough. Ben and Jerry’s - yes there is a trend here ice cream as a meal


Sister, I couldn't agree more. Ice cream is definitely a meal!


----------



## LeoGibson

Pecan smoked brisket, chicken thighs, and sausage.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

LeoGibson said:


> Pecan smoked brisket, chicken thighs, and sausage.


You are working a smoker out in this rain?


----------



## LeoGibson

It’s not raining out here in Katy.


----------



## Orchid

Chicken & root vegetables casserole, started cooking dinner early so it is baking in the oven now.


----------



## Fuzzy

pork shoulder chunks, chile verde, onions, garlic in my slow cooker right now.. waiting for 3pm to roll around so I can pull the chunks, and make enchiladas...


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew (BHG cookbook recipe).


----------



## Orchid

Beef stir-fry. 
Roasted potatoes.
Steamed baby bok choy.


----------



## LeoGibson

Pecan smoked pork chops


----------



## da3ley

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sister, I couldn't agree more. Ice cream is definitely a meal!


for sure!


----------



## da3ley

Steamed pork dumplings, Shrimp fried rice and Veggie Lo Mein.


----------



## da3ley

LeoGibson said:


> Pecan smoked pork chops


Now this is a meal.


----------



## Fuzzy

the last of the pork chile verde enchiladas mentioned above..


----------



## Orchid

Italian vegetable casserole & saltine crackers.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cherry smoked pulled pork. Typical BBQ dinner with beans and slaw.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fuzzy said:


> Cherry smoked pulled pork. Typical BBQ dinner with beans and slaw.


That sounds really good!


----------



## DragonFly

Tortilla chips and Diet Coke .... lazy dinner


----------



## Orchid

Curry rice with shallots, zucchini and red bell pepper.
Small green salad: cucumber, salad leaf greens, olives, dill.
Homemade chutney.
Fish sticks pan fried with a little butter/olive oil and lemon.
Cherries.


----------



## Orchid

Meatballs with mushroom sauce.
Steamed broccoli.
Little new potatoes.
Baked apples with cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Jay78

Ziti, meatballs and garlic bread!!


----------



## Orchid

Roasted chicken with lemon.
Casserole of potatoes, tomatoes and onions and herbs.


----------



## LeoGibson

Smoked Brisket


----------



## The13thDoctor

I just had a request for shepherds pie. 

(No shepherds will be harmed).


----------



## Orchid

Salmon in puff pastry and cucumber/dill salad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Since it is Nat'l Hot Dog day, I'm making Reuben dogs (w kraut, swiss, and brown mustard), Thai (shredded cabbage, carrots, green onion, sriracha, peanut sauce) and my fav, Texas (chili, cheese, onions, jalapenos)


----------



## DragonFly

I had PopTarts cold out of the package. I’ve forgotten how to adult properly.


----------



## Orchid

Smorrebrod Danish open sandwiches.
https://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smorrebrod
https://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_sandwich


----------



## Ms Christal

Chicken a la king on warm biscuits, salad, and fresh mango


----------



## DragonFly

Cesar Salad and a baked potato


----------



## AmyJo1976

Big BBQ tonight! I can't wait! burgers, ribs, and I don't know what all else, but it's definitely something to look forward to


----------



## BigElectricKat

Think I'll work the Chicken Adobo tonight.


----------



## DragonFly

AmyJo1976 said:


> Big BBQ tonight! I can't wait! burgers, ribs, and I don't know what all else, but it's definitely something to look forward to


Save some for me!


----------



## DragonFly

BigElectricKat said:


> Think I'll work the Chicken Adobo tonight.


I’ll bring my own tupperware!


----------



## DragonFly

I haven’t decided- maybe somethingvfrom the depths of the freezer... I’ll have to go excavate.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

White wine and cheese risotto with chicken and mushrooms.


----------



## DragonFly

ScreamingChicken said:


> White wine and cheese risotto with chicken and mushrooms.


What time should I be there?


----------



## SplendidMarble

BAS (big-a$$ salad): marinated & baked tofu, carrots, sunflower seeds, pepitas, corn, beets, polenta croutons, and lots of spinach.


----------



## Fuzzy

Instant pot crispy carnitas tacos.. (made crispy in the broiler after the pork is done)


----------



## LumpySmile

Barbecued chicken and a chopped salad


----------



## Rojodi

3 boxes of mini penne
2 jars of Prego Marinara
1 20 oz can of crushed tomatoes, 1 4 oz can of tomato paste, 1 large onion, 1 large red bell pepper, 3 cloves of minced garlic, Italian seasoning, salt and pepper
2 lb of seasoned ground beef - onion, salt, pepper, Italian seasoning
2 lb of sweet Italian sausage, browned 

Fresh sauce created, simmered for 30 minutes, jars added, beef and sausage browned, then added.
30 more minutes of simmering.
Pasta made
7 people fed!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Writing this one down!


----------



## da3ley

Im on the Keto Diet. So basically dinner was a chicken thigh and mozz cheese. I also had a spinach salad.


----------



## AmyJo1976

BF is smoking a prime rib! I'm making mashed potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Cynthia

Very Southern: cheese grits with turnip greens, chopped jalapenos, and a dash of picante sauce


----------



## Tracyarts

Leftovers. Grilled fish with mixed grilled vegetables (onion, bell pepper, mushrooms, and tomato) with fries. I packed the containers with the fries on bottom so the fish and veggie juices would soak into them overnight. It was so good that I didn't bother heating it up, lol.


----------



## Orchid

Stir-fry beef strips with ginger.
Carrots glazed.
Baked potato and sour cream.
Baked apples with cinnamon and brown sugar.


----------



## Maize

It's not set in stone, but I believe we're going to be getting sushi burritos.


----------



## Jay78

Pizza!!!
Mushroom and pepper, pepperoni, cheese and a meatball sub


----------



## Funtastic curves

Five guys


----------



## Orchid

Chicken and root vegetables casserole.


----------



## Jay78

Cheese Ravioli and garlic bread


----------



## Rojodi

Chicken "lasagna"

Layered breaded chicken cutlets like lasagna, with mozzarella and ricotta, like lasagna!


----------



## Orchid

Home alone dinner this evening.
Grilled cheese sandwich.
Homemade vegetable soup with carrots,celery, tomatoes, potatoes, sweet bell peppers, golden sweet onions,olive oil, rosemary, thyme,parsley, sea salt & pepper.


----------



## lovelydaisy

Steak and fries with salad and a side of pickles along with 2 ice cream chocolate chip sandwiches


----------



## Orchid

Pasta, tomato & basil sauce, mini beef meatballs & shredded cheese. Green salad.


----------



## lovelydaisy

rice, potatoes, grilled potatoes, brisket, salad, white wine, and resee's cups


----------



## Orchid

Oven grilled marinated chicken legs.
Brussels sprouts steamed.
Potato pancakes.


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew
recipe www.bhg.com/recipe/stews/old-fashioned-beef-stew/
sometimes I do dumplings into it at the end, the dumplings recipe is also on same BHG site.
I always add 1/2 apple to the stew for a sweet note and sometimes do other veggies into it for variety.
The worcestershire sauce can be skipped if you do not have it in your kitchen pantry or dislike its taste.
The stew I serve with potato mash or rice. Today is plain steamed uncle bens rice.


----------



## Orchid

Pasta shells.
Cheese and tomato & basil sauce.
Roasted cabbage steaks.
Salad.


----------



## Orchid

Angus beef patty with red onions and honey mustard.
Pumpkin bread.
Cucumbers, tomatoes and sweet pickles.


----------



## Orchid

Stir-fry beef strips with ginger and hoisin sauce.
Rice & green peas.


----------



## SSBHM

I'm planning ahead,
I have 3 chicken pot pies waiting in the freezer
and
I have a loaf of my favorite sour dough bread
and
I bought 3 pints of my favorite Ben & Jerry's
and
I bought some hot fudge too


----------



## Orchid

Baked chicken fillets with orange,lemon & lime.
Potato casserole.
Steamed endive.
Baked apples with ginger, cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew.
Steamed chinese cabbage.
Potato rosti cakes.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Orchid said:


> Baked chicken fillets with orange,lemon & lime.
> Potato casserole.
> Steamed endive.
> Baked apples with ginger, cinnamon & brown sugar.



Potato casserole is a fav of mine!


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> Potato casserole is a fav of mine!


Is it like shepherds pie?


----------



## AmyJo1976

SSBHM said:


> Is it like shepherds pie?


Not the one I make. It's got grated potatoes and cheese with lots of sour cream! yum!!


----------



## traceg

That does sound yummy!


----------



## Orchid

Happy Thanksgiving you all enjoy the foods.
Mushroom soup.
Salmon puff pastry and cumin cheese puff pastry, small sized.
Mini tomatoes with cream cheese & dill.
Schiaciatta Fiorentina, home baked. It is a heavy sweet cake region Florence Italy.
Port wine.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## ChocolateBear

Here it's turkey, cornbread dressing (bake a cornbread, add dirty rice mix), dirty rice, and 2 kinds of pie (apple and sweet potato)


----------



## Orchid

Turkey schnitzels pan-fried in butter with mushrooms & apple.
Steamed broccoli.
Potato thin wedges baked in airfryer.


----------



## bigisgood

Prime rib and loaded baked potatoes with gravy and thick cheese sauce along with crusty bread to sop up the gravy.


----------



## Orchid

Beef stew with carrots and golden sweet onions.
Zucchini scallion pancakes.


----------



## Orchid

Butternut squash soup with chilli & creme fraiche.
Fish sticks & potato rosti and sweet pickles.


----------



## Tracyarts

We made a pot of chicken tortilla soup tonight, and had some smoky jalapeno Alouette cheese spread with stone ground wheat crackers while it was cooking. The soup was from a Swanson brand dry mix I found in the back of the pantry, and was surprisingly good.


----------



## Orchid

Baked chicken fillets with mandarin, ginger and soy sauce.
Steamed endive.
Mashed potatoes & creme fraiche.


----------



## Orchid

Beef tips pan fried.
Cabbage steaks baked in oven with a little cheese.
Potatoes, carrots,onion, seasalt, milled pepper, dried rosemary cooked slowly.
Gravy with onions, red chilli and butter.


----------



## Orchid

Roasted chicken with mandarin & lemon.
Rice with young green chickpeas, sweet red bell pepper, red chilli, onions, paprika de la vera , sea salt & pepper.


----------



## Orchid

Latkes pan-fried.(Potatoes,zucchini,onion,pepper,egg, flour, sea-salt,dried rosemary, paprika powder,olive oil.)


----------



## Orchid

Pizza topping two-cheeses. ( No cooking today...)


----------



## AmyJo1976

Home made chili tonight! I'm not making it, I just get to enjoy it


----------



## jakemcduck

Traveling for work. Got a sub for dinner and it didn't hit the spot so I ordered Dominos and got pasta primavera and buffalo chicken. Stuffed and sated now. And ready for bed!


----------



## Orchid

Sauerkraut cooked with a little white wine.
Mashed potatoes.
Brown gravy with small pieces of apple.
Sausage.


----------



## Orchid

Chicken drumsticks oven baked with ginger mandarin soy sauce.
Carrot rice.


----------



## Tracyarts

Spinach salad with cashews and a miso dressing, grilled salmon, and baked sweet potato chunks with a chipotle adobo glaze. Flan for dessert.


----------



## Orchid

Home alone, so making the salmon puff pastries going into my kitchen soon.

Family is away to celebrate the birthday of S/O who is 60 today and my daughter is home from college in USA so they have a father/daughter mini holiday going to restaurants abroad in neighbouring country.


----------



## Orchid

It was going to be DD her favorite casserole but a party she went to started earlier so that dinner is tomorrow.
So today last day of 2018 a simple red lentils/vegetable soup.Stuffed eggs. Appetizers inspired by several Youtube videos using supplies from my kitchen. Little canapes variety.


----------



## LizzieJones

pasta with meat sauce


----------



## AmyJo1976

The plan tonight is to do homemade steak fajitas. We usually get this on take-out and it is the best, but we want to try it with our own twist. TBC


----------



## LizzieJones

Broiled lamb chops with a cabbage stir fry


----------



## AmyJo1976

LizzieJones said:


> Broiled lamb chops with a cabbage stir fry


I'd never had lamb until last summer, but it's totally delish!


----------



## LizzieJones

AmyJo1976 said:


> I'd never had lamb until last summer, but it's totally delish!



It is. My mother would never make it for some stupid reason so when I moved out on my own I tried it and loved it ever since.


----------



## Orchid

Red lentils and vegetables soup, and a scrambled egg with a few saltines.


----------



## kgknight

So far nothing. This is one of depressive days where I'm so bored I don't have an appetite. I'll have to force myself to eat something.


----------



## AmyJo1976

kgknight said:


> So far nothing. This is one of depressive days where I'm so bored I don't have an appetite. I'll have to force myself to eat something.


That's horrible! You should go out to a nice place where you can order from a menu. Variety is always good to stimulate the appetite


----------



## Orchid

Old-fashioned beef stew cooked slow a few hours on stovetop.
Glace carrots.
Mashed potatoes cooked with a little dill and butter.
Baked apples, cinnamon & brown sugar.


----------



## LizzieJones

Making a greek stew.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Korean barbecue chicken with jasmine rice and some lumpia.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Just saw this on a news feed and I'm going to try it out tonight, it looks soo good! I just need to pick up some bell peppers after work. Pizza Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## AmyJo1976

After having this, my BF and I both give it a A+ rating! We added black olives to it and it was delish!

Link: https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pizza-macaroni-cheese/


----------



## jakemcduck

That picture has my mouth watering!


----------



## AmyJo1976

OMG! it was so good! I will say that's the best new thing we've made since at least Thanksgiving, we made a cream corn casserole from an online recipe that was to die for! This was much better!


----------



## LizzieJones

AmyJo1976 said:


> OMG! it was so good! I will say that's the best new thing we've made since at least Thanksgiving, we made a cream corn casserole from an online recipe that was to die for! This was much better!



I'm not a pepperoni fan but I would add bacon to that instead.


----------



## LizzieJones

I'll probably make do with a couple of ham sandwiches and a mug of tea. Not feeling like cooking today and my son (who is 28) can feed himself.


----------



## AmyJo1976

LizzieJones said:


> I'm not a pepperoni fan but I would add bacon to that instead.


How ever you like it. It's like pizza with mac n'cheese instead of bread! It's amazing!


----------



## LizzieJones

AmyJo1976 said:


> How ever you like it. It's like pizza with mac n'cheese instead of bread! It's amazing!



It sounds really good and you can use whatever shape of pasta you like I guess.


----------



## Tracyarts

I'm in the middle of a raging autoimmune flare up, so I had a bunch of antinflammatory foods. Chicken bone broth with chicken and vegetables, an avocado, fresh pineapple, and a glass of tart cherry juice.


----------



## Bartholomew

Shake and Bake chicken with stuffing and gravy......epic


----------



## Tracyarts

Bartholomew said:


> Shake and Bake chicken with stuffing and gravy......epic




I love shake and bake. I bought some (or maybe the Oven Fry brand, I can't remember) to use on some turkey cutlets Sunday night. I've never had turkey that way, but the meat was on sale and I decided to try it.


----------



## Bartholomew

I had the extra crispy for the first time, was excellent. Tried a new stuffing too.

Strangely I wanted a turkey but they didn't have them in the supermarket. I guess they only have them for the holidays


----------



## Tracyarts

Bartholomew said:


> I had the extra crispy for the first time, was excellent. Tried a new stuffing too.
> 
> Strangely I wanted a turkey but they didn't have them in the supermarket. I guess they only have them for the holidays




I don't know what supermarket chains you live near, but I live in the Houston TX area and both HEB and Walmart are starting to carry turkey meat in different cuts. Large turkey breast "tenderloins" packaged like pork tenderloin, and sliced turkey breast cutlets packaged like ready to cook chicken breast halves.


----------



## Bartholomew

Tracyarts said:


> I don't know what supermarket chains you live near, but I live in the Houston TX area and both HEB and Walmart are starting to carry turkey meat in different cuts. Large turkey breast "tenderloins" packaged like pork tenderloin, and sliced turkey breast cutlets packaged like ready to cook chicken breast halves.



I think, I think if I had my pick,it will have to be the tenderloins and I know they are available at my local supermarket. I just had my heart set on making a turkey soup with the leftovers


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I had dinner with a former Dimmer at a local eatery and it was divine. We had Nashville hot fried quail with peach glaze, deviled eggs with pork belly, crispy pork belly bites in a cherry cola glaze, boudin and fried catfish.


----------



## Tracyarts

I had an amazing club sandwich from a local "homestyle" cooking restaurant. 

3 slices of toast with mayo, 2 layers of filling. Thick cut bacon, turkey (but not cold cuts, meat carved from a roasted turkey breast), tomato slices, lettuce, and ham (again, no cold cuts, a piece of a thick ham steak). 

OMG was it good!


----------



## Bartholomew

Chicken and prawn pesto pasta with a little bit of garlic


----------



## Tracyarts

We decided to have sushi instead of what I'd planned to cook. I had a California roll and a spicy tuna roll.


----------



## Orchid

Small herbed steak pan fried.
Casserole of potatoes,carrots,scallions.


----------



## Bartholomew

new york striploin, cesar salad, asparagus and lobster tails with cake for desert


----------



## Tracyarts

Bean, cheese, lettuce, and tomato tostadas with guacamole salad (guacamole on a bed of shredded lettuce instead of with chips).


----------



## Bartholomew




----------



## Orchid

Chicken, rice and peas.


----------



## Tracyarts

Chinese food from a neighborhood restaurant. I had spicy chicken with mango. Stir fried chicken breast with broccoli, bell pepper, water chestnuts, snow peas, and mango chunks in a spicy garlicky brown sauce. With hot and sour soup and an egg roll. 

I was a little bit hesitant about the mango, but it was delicious stir fried with a savory sauce.


----------



## Orchid

Chicken drumsticks with lemon & rosemary baked in oven.
Steamed broccoli.
Oven fries.
Mixed mini tomatoes salad.


----------



## bigisland

Well maybe not dinner but I been thinking about grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches, I’ll have to go to the local cheese factory and get some fresh new cheese, then to Costco for some thick cut maple bacon.
I’ll do this when the roads aren’t so icey and I can chip about an inch of ice off my car. Haha


----------



## LizzieJones

bigisland said:


> Well maybe not dinner but I been thinking about grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches, I’ll have to go to the local cheese factory and get some fresh new cheese, then to Costco for some thick cut maple bacon.
> I’ll do this when the roads aren’t so icey and I can chip about an inch of ice off my car. Haha



Sounds good. Maybe I'll do that too once the roads become less of a skating rink here in Hamilton.


----------



## Jay78

Chicken breast stuffed with cheese and prosciutto, cauliflower, broccoli cheese rice, corn and cranberry sauce. Doctor Pepper to drink followed by a trip to Dairy Queen for a cherry chocolate chip Blizzard!!


----------



## Nina Phoenix

I had Chinese food


----------



## Jay78

I’m enjoying a healthy bowl of ice cream cake


----------



## 1claire

My boyfriend's request, Yang Chow fried rice, and beef broccoli.


----------



## LizzieJones

Curried Pork with Sweet Potatoes

Ingredients
1 Leek (white and light green parts)
2 tbsp (25 mL) yellow curry paste or 1 tbsp (15 mL) hot curry paste
1 tbsp (15 mL) vegetable oil
1 Onion, coarsely chopped
1 tbsp (15 mL) ground cumin
1 can (14 oz/398 mL) coconut milk
2 small Sweet Potatoes, peeled (about 1 lb/500 g)
1 Pork Tenderloin (about 12 oz/375 g)
1 to 2 Apples, coarsely chopped
1/2 cup (125 mL)Sour Cream

Instructions
Slice leek in half lengthwise; cut into 1/2-inch (1 cm) pieces. In large saucepan, combine curry paste and oil;
heat over medium heat, stirring constantly, for 2 minutes. Add leek and onion; stir for 3 minutes. Stir in
cumin and coconut milk; bring to boil.
Meanwhile, slice potatoes into pieces about 2 x 1/2-inch (5 x 1 cm) thick. Add to saucepan and bring to boil;
reduce heat, cover and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring often.
Meanwhile, slice pork lengthwise into quarters, then crosswise into 3/4-inch (2 cm) thick pieces. Stir into
saucepan along with apples. Cover and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer, stirring often, until potatoes
are tender, 15 to 20 minutes. Stir in sour cream.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Ummm... L ... wait! You said what, not who?


----------



## Tracyarts

We had frozen pizzas. I had 5 cheese and marmalade. I was a bit skeptical about it, but had impulse bought it, so it had to be eaten. I was actually pleasantly surprised. It was way better than expected. I was expecting a layer of jelly under the cheese. But it was very subtle.


----------



## Aqw

Tracyarts said:


> We had frozen pizzas. I had 5 cheese and marmalade. I was a bit skeptical about it, but had impulse bought it, so it had to be eaten. I was actually pleasantly surprised. It was way better than expected. I was expecting a layer of jelly under the cheese. But it was very subtle.


A 5 cheese and marmalade pizza sounds odd. But you describe it well. Thank you for sharing. Do you recommend ?


----------



## Tracyarts

I'd absolutely recommend it. It was the Kroger Private Selection brand. Their mozzarella and arugula pizza is good too. 



Aqw said:


> A 5 cheese and marmalade pizza sounds odd. But you describe it well. Thank you for sharing. Do you recommend ?


----------



## Volt01

pasta i made myself with dough and some betty crockers mashed potatoes.


----------



## Aqw

Tracyarts said:


> I'd absolutely recommend it. It was the Kroger Private Selection brand. Their mozzarella and arugula pizza is good too.


I'll look for such pizzas in my part of the world.


----------



## Orchid

Pasta with cheese/tomato sauce.
Zucchini, tomato, sweet red bell pepper, shallot, a little olive oil, milled pepper, seasalt, dried rosemary, cooked. 
(I had weeks of severe flu and just returned to home cooking since few days ago.)


----------



## Orchid

Old fashioned beef stew.
Carrots and potatoes.


----------

